# Space for Guys & their Hermès



## starr98

I want to dedicate this space especially for guys modeling their Hermes so people can acknowledge how good (or bad) hermes products are on men.  I will post mine once I got them.  (I am still ordering my HAC40 and EVELYNE GM2).

Come on guys, don't be shy, strike a pose with your loved ones!


----------



## MaiTai




----------



## allanrvj

Let me do the honors.

*castorny*:


----------



## allanrvj

*luxury-zurich*:


----------



## Liberté

^
That pic is very "alpha" male. 
(I can't believe I just used that word.. O.o) And I ment the one of castorny. Allthough the ohter one is nice too. =)


----------



## allanrvj

*jaegerhomme*:


----------



## Hermesaholic

wow--i think the jypsiere would be a hot bag for a guy as well


----------



## allanrvj

he is not a PF'er, but my online friend from Paris, *brieuc*:


----------



## _bella_

I've got to put up the pics of Hermes Only, who rocks his Hermes, oh yeah!


----------



## irishlass1029

How about THIS cutie in his lovely scarf?


----------



## _bella_

Awww....what a cutie!


----------



## _bella_

Another great rockin' pose of Hermes Only.


----------



## irishlass1029

^^^LOL!  LOVE IT!  What a hottie!


----------



## the_lvlady

irishlass1029 said:


> How about THIS cutie in his lovely scarf?



*CUTIE* indeed!


----------



## allanrvj

I had to use my friend's laptop to see who the cutie is, because I can't see the image.

Surprised homo, I was.  

Thanks, ladies.


----------



## starr98

Nice pics from everyone.... I guess most guys bought HAC/Birkins for their H Collections.  No Jypsiere yet huh?


----------



## mrs nordic

I just really like all these pics, they come with attitude - maybe this thread could be a sticky?


----------



## starr98

mrs nordic said:


> I just really like all these pics, they come with attitude - maybe this thread could be a sticky?



I think this thread should be sticky, "H" for "Homme" as there are many inquiries about H suitability for men, so this thread may just be the perfect answer!!

Many the girls can ask their husbands/boyfriends to wear their nice birkins and see how versatile H can be for both men/women.


----------



## Liberté

I agree it could've been a nice addition to the galleries because we had some threads along the lines of this already, like the "guys with birkin" threads.


----------



## MaiTai

Woohoo, this thread is filling up quickly with fab pics, thanks to *Allan*, *_bella_* and* irishlass *!! 

Our tPF guys are a handsome lot - everyone looks great, absolutely rocking their H!!!


----------



## allanrvj

*castorny* again:


----------



## MattNY

Allan, are you discriminating against the straight men (man?) here.  My herbag and I don't warrant a picture?


----------



## allanrvj

sorry, I'm still collecting!  

wait.  let me show *vuittonBOS* first.


----------



## allanrvj

the resident straight guy of the H subforum, *MattNY*:


----------



## allanrvj

also a straight guy, *NicAddict*:


----------



## Liberté

Ok then now where are all the BI-sexual hermes guys???? OR those who only will do trees and alligators whatever they all called?


----------



## allanrvj

Liberté;8444735 said:
			
		

> Ok then now where are all the BI-sexual hermes guys???? OR those who only will do trees and alligators whatever they all called?



they're just lurking, I'm afraid.  

oh, and this is totally unrelated to what you just said but I'm still waiting for your action pics with your new Birkin and scarves.


----------



## Liberté

Forget what I said above I only want to see the modelling (OMG I just wrote wedding subconsciously.. is that a bad sign??? I'm glad I read this message over!)  pics for the "single and looking" h guys! 

Allan, they are coming up I promise, but I have been so very sick since Paris I haven't left the house. I look like I was just out of the countryside of Georgia and I have to at least get out of pajamas before I do any modelling. I promise the next days or two I will do it. =) (as you may notice I feel much better now).


----------



## allanrvj

Liberté;8444865 said:
			
		

> Allan, they are coming up I promise, but I have been so very sick since Paris I haven't left the house. I look like I was just out of the countryside of Georgia and I have to at least get out of pajamas before I do any modelling. I promise the next days or two I will do it. =) (as you may notice I feel much better now).



ok.  I hope you'll show some face.  I want to see how 'exotic' you look like (I'm just quoting you).  Do you look more exotic than me?  

Anygay...  to continue...

Not a PF'er but *Marc Jacobs*






nice legs.


----------



## allanrvj

another PF'er, *spinskybolt*:


----------



## Liberté

NOw which one of those is the one with the animals and which ones with the plants? 



allanrvj said:


> ok. I hope you'll show some face. I want to see how 'exotic' you look like (I'm just quoting you). Do you look more exotic than me?
> 
> .


 
No, sorry, no facials. However, by "exotic" I don't mean oriental, but I have one  of those faces that people recognise very easily and once a sec guard in a club accused me of using a fake leg and at the same time of being almost ten years younger than what I was and I just left my teens. And no, it was not for "some other reason" because they didn't think I could understand the language they discussed rgiht in front of me it was quite hilarious.  I ddi not get into that club lol! So "exotic" more as in unusual I guess.


----------



## Monica

Great thread!!!


----------



## Rose




----------



## MaiTai

Woohoo *Rose*, great pic!!!


----------



## allanrvj

there was this Asian guy who bought a scarf recently and I can't remember his username.  if you find his action picture--or if you're the one I'm talking about and you're reading this--could you post it here?  thanks.


----------



## MattNY

allanrvj said:


> there was this Asian guy who bought a scarf recently and I can't remember his username. if you find his action picture--or if you're the one I'm talking about and you're reading this--could you post it here? thanks.


 
If Allan "Semi-official TPF Archive Researcher" rvj can't find it, it's gone...


----------



## starr98

So who is our vote for our male version of Vernilover?


----------



## seton

I love all the pics. Thanks for starting this thread, *starr98*!


----------



## windowshopping

seton said:


> I love all the pics. Thanks for starting this thread, *starr98*!



i second that!


----------



## Brandwashed

which hermes is this? 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

Starr, Great thread. 

It's nice to see men rocking and enjoying
their H items!! 

and I loved seeing the late Luciano Pavarotti
wearing Tohu-Bohu!!!! (scarf or shawl? it's difficult
to tell) 

Thanks to Rose for sharing.


----------



## spinskybolt

OMG i just saw this thread and i had had had to participate!


----------



## spinskybolt

allanrvj said:


> also a straight guy, *NicAddict*:



OMG i love the top pic! what size is this, 40???


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

all this pics makes me wan a bag tooo


----------



## allanrvj

Brandwashed said:


> which hermes is this?



It's a SO Kelly.


----------



## MaiTai

Kelly_Birkin said:


> Starr, Great thread.
> 
> It's nice to see men rocking and enjoying
> their H items!!
> 
> and I loved seeing the late Luciano Pavarotti
> wearing Tohu-Bohu!!!! *(scarf or shawl?* it's difficult
> to tell)
> 
> Thanks to Rose for sharing.



It's a shawl.


----------



## provocateur123

Is the Asian man called Authenticite by any chance?


----------



## kaoru_macha

This is a Japanese hair stylist....don't know his name. I actually mistook him for a woman when I was searching for Asian women with Birkins.....LOL


----------



## allanrvj

provocateur123 said:


> Is the Asian man called Authenticite by any chance?



who are you referring to?  most of the guys I posted are Asians (and a lot are... ehem... gaysians. ).


----------



## sakara54

I give  to everyone here!


----------



## Hermes Only

whoa...I haven't been in the H tPF forum in months..and I saw this...

*Thanks Bella* for posting my pics....My jaw dropped when I saw my pics..and I thought..hmmm, that guy looked familiar...then I realized it was...me! 

Yes..there's a lot of great guys on tPF, keep posting guys.


----------



## provocateur123

allanrvj said:


> who are you referring to?  most of the guys I posted are Asians (and a lot are... ehem... gaysians. ).




I can't remember who asked about an Asian man that wears Hermes. Check out Authenticite on Flickr. He totally rocks his Birkins!


----------



## provocateur123

^^ The reason i mention this is i believe Authenticite is a Tpf member=)


----------



## allanrvj

provocateur123 said:


> I can't remember who asked about an Asian man that wears Hermes. Check out Authenticite on Flickr. He totally rocks his Birkins!



I've seen him.  I think he's from the Philippines, although I suspect, of Chinese origins.  He's also a reseller.


----------



## provocateur123

Yeah he's from the phillipines; i think he wears them well


----------



## Suzie

You guys look amazing!!


----------



## amamxr

I love love this thread-Thank you for posting your pictures. Everyone looks awesome


----------



## miss oinky

Thanks for sharing    Honestly they carry the bags better than I do   ​


----------



## boo1689

DH wants to participate here too~ Here is DH and his Tibet ~


----------



## chessmont

Enjoying the pics, guys!  But for a somewhat newbie Hermes lover, I can't always judge the size of the bag.  Could I make a teeny-weeny request that even if no other text in the post, could you state the size and leather?  I would so appreciate that!


----------



## _bella_

Boo: how cute!!


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

MaiTai, Thanks. 

Boo -- Hermes & Winnie the Pooh...
I love it.


----------



## starr98

What bag is that worn by Boo? Never seen that before.

By the way do you guys agree whilst Hermes could be unisex, Chanel is definitely a women's bag?  I would never wear Chanel on any occassion


----------



## boo1689

Starr- DH has the "Tibet" bag .  We found it in Paris this summer and there was another style that's twice as wide.

Question for everyone - do you think the Jypserie will work as a manbag??


----------



## catlim

spinskybolt said:


> OMG i just saw this thread and i had had had to participate!



After seeing this i have no doubt Hermes looks great on guys!


----------



## _bella_

> Question for everyone - do you think the Jypserie will work as a manbag??



Starr just bought one, didn't you Starr? 

I think so!


----------



## starr98

Still on wait list darling  I am only awaiting for my Evelyne GM and HAC 40 in near future.


----------



## zacaza

catlim said:


> After seeing this i have no doubt Hermes looks great on guys!



You are right very nice. And the bag is nice too!
Good thread, great pictures


----------



## Brandwashed

if it not to personal how much was the Tibet?



boo1689 said:


> DH wants to participate here too~ Here is DH and his Tibet ~


----------



## boo1689

Pooh wants to thank  _bella_ and Kelly-Birkin~ Pooh thinks Hermes and him are perfect together~ hahaha~

Brandwashed- Tibet was about 3500 Euro, no more than 4000Euro, HTH.


----------



## Kelly H

starr98 said:


> By the way do you guys agree whilst Hermes could be unisex, Chanel is definitely a women's bag?  I would never wear Chanel on any occassion



Oh, no-no-no! Check this out 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-males-please-stand-up-370203.html


----------



## MattNY

Does anyone know the Euro price of a Jypsiere by the way?


----------



## _bella_

I can find out for you tomorrow if you haven't already received an answer. My SA told me the last time I was there, but I was tuned in to something else and don't remember.


----------



## MaiTai

MattNY said:


> Does anyone know the Euro price of a Jypsiere by the way?



It's 5000 Euros (in 37 Clemence).


----------



## spinskybolt

catlim said:


> After seeing this i have no doubt Hermes looks great on guys!



thanks for the compliment *catlim! *you're very sweet


----------



## loveaddict

spinskybolt said:


> OMG i just saw this thread and i had had had to participate!




spinskybolt, i really2 loveeee your bag, any woman n man will loveeeeee your style! i will never be able to pull it like u did, i will save this photo of yours and admire it everyday!


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

_bella_, That _HB_ cover is so gorgeous!


----------



## suzie w

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL SIGHT!  you all look soooo hot with the H's....

my fav is MJ... i think he's super hot!

ps- y'all got really nice physiques......  (hot!)


----------



## MattNY

MaiTai said:


> It's 5000 Euros (in 37 Clemence).



Thanks.  With the euro fall there is a huge price difference now.  US$6500 in Europe (with no tax) vs about US$8000 plus tax in NY.


----------



## starr98

Here's my participation of my own created thread 

Hope you guys like it


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

starr, I just responded your reveal
thread.  The Evelyne really does work
on a guy! 

Allan (if you're reading), this would
make a great bag for you as well, while you
save for your HG.


----------



## Hermes Only

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN to all the stylish GENTS here!!!!*


----------



## Julide

Hermes Only You look great!! Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## spinskybolt

starr98 said:


> Here's my participation of my own created thread
> 
> Hope you guys like it



love your evelyne! is it a GM in black?


----------



## rileygirl

Hermes Only--Love the 3rd pic (dimples!).  I love that orange massai!!!


----------



## starr98

spinskybolt said:


> love your evelyne! is it a GM in black?



Yes it is black, but not sure if GM/PM, the SA seems confused herself.  It does look small, maybe even a mini! I think it was charged for as a GM, though!


----------



## allanrvj

Kelly_Birkin said:


> starr, I just responded your reveal
> thread.  The Evelyne really does work
> on a guy!
> 
> Allan (if you're reading), this would
> make a great bag for you as well, while you
> save for your HG.



thanks, *K_B*.  unfortunately, I don't like the Evelyne so much.  I live in a rainy country and I like the option to fully close the bag.

wow, look at those pretty arms.    for some reason, you remind me of my Japanese friend.


----------



## starr98

allanrvj said:


> thanks, *K_B*.  unfortunately, I don't like the Evelyne so much.  I live in a rainy country and I like the option to fully close the bag.
> 
> wow, look at those pretty arms.    for some reason, you remind me of my Japanese friend.



He'd better be good looking!  I am not Japanese though.  It's somewhere between Hong Kong and Australia but I live in London.  Can't make the tpf meet today - shame


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

Hermes Only, Great look!
I love H orange. 

allan, aww. I hope that you find
something you like.


----------



## posh

Hermes Only said:


> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN to all the stylish GENTS here!!!!*



great pictures

please put more photos

great style

I love this bag


----------



## allanrvj

Kelly_Birkin said:


> allan, aww. I hope that you find
> something you like.



as of now, my heart belongs to the HAC.


----------



## OnyxBear

Great pics, gentlemen! Please keep them coming!


----------



## knapsu

Just wanted to show my Jige for you all


----------



## allanrvj

ooh..  nice. what color is that?







Blue thalassa?


----------



## knapsu

No idea! I only notice it's navy haha.


----------



## posh

knapsu said:


> Just wanted to show my Jige for you all


 
Great style 

Great bag


----------



## allanrvj

hey *posh*, don't you have something to reveal?  hmmmm...?


----------



## MattNY

i hope there is not a man holding out on a reveal!  can't let the ladies here have all the fun...


----------



## xiaoxiao

knapsu said:


> Just wanted to show my Jige for you all



Oh cool! Good to see a guy using a jige after all.  I have a vintage rough h box in that size, (I'm a girl) and hope I would look super cool like you too!


----------



## chessmont

posh said:


> Great style
> 
> Great bag



_I agree!,  Who says business-like cannot be chic?


----------



## spinskybolt

look at what i found at the Toronto store... a 50 HAC graphite in epsom, L stamped.


----------



## allanrvj

^^ you look sad.  why?


----------



## spinskybolt

allanrvj said:


> ^^ you look sad.  why?



maybe because the bag in my hands wasn't a 40HAC maron fonce in fjord with GHW?


----------



## allanrvj

hehe.  was that thing heavier than your 50 cm birkin?


----------



## mattking2000

^^whoaa when did you go? I could have sworn I saw you there....

Also did you ask them if they had any more in the back?  the toronto store usually has 1-2 birkins sitting on the shelf and a few more in the back, especially during christmas time.


----------



## spinskybolt

allanrvj said:


> hehe.  was that thing heavier than your 50 cm birkin?



i bet it was! even without the stuffing and airbags it weighed A TON. sooo heavy.


----------



## spinskybolt

mattking2000 said:


> ^^whoaa when did you go? I could have sworn I saw you there....
> 
> Also did you ask them if they had any more in the back?  the toronto store usually has 1-2 birkins sitting on the shelf and a few more in the back, especially during christmas time.



hey! i was there the past friday and sunday. there were many asians in the H store, but it wasn't that packed... there were 6 Steve bags in 6 different colors there, 2 travel lindys (cafe & orange).

i did ask them if they had any 40HACs or 40 birkins, but they said no. there was a 35cm birkin ebene in clemence with GHW on the arms of one of the SAs, when i asked her about it she told me that it was a press bag, and it was sent around to show customers what the birkin looked like. it was extremely floppy and soft, because she said it travels in a fedex box all around the world.


----------



## MattNY

Spinskybolt, as a point of reference how tall are you?


----------



## spinskybolt

MattNY said:


> Spinskybolt, as a point of reference how tall are you?



hi matt, i'm 177cm (or about 5'8"), surprisingly when i look at the mirrors in the store i found the size of the 50 HAC okay, but in reality it's actually huge. maybe the H mirrors are deceiving...


----------



## spinskybolt

allanrvj said:


> *luxury-zurich*:



by the way i wanted to ask, how difficult is it to get a 40HAC in toile+barenia in the store? or do we have to do a SO on it? would it be cheaper than say one in leather?


----------



## MattNY

About $1000 cheaper I think.


----------



## castorny

Barenia and Toile combination 40 HACs were not offered in the past two podiums.  They did a Toile combination with another leather, perhaps Swift.  I can't remember.  Barenia is in extremely short supply.


----------



## spinskybolt

castorny said:


> Barenia and Toile combination 40 HACs were not offered in the past two podiums.  They did a Toile combination with another leather, perhaps Swift.  I can't remember.  Barenia is in extremely short supply.



thanks for the info castorny. i think the only way is to persuade *diamondS *to sell it to me!


----------



## docride

Gentlemen, perfer Hermes.... 
 All of you are looking fabulous!


----------



## MissMargaux

Oh just saw this, what a great thread, Alvin you are a cutie.


----------



## allanrvj

^^ who is Alvin?


----------



## spinskybolt

allanrvj said:


> ^^ who is Alvin?



maybe she meant you Allan? :okay:


----------



## allanrvj

probably.


----------



## MattNY

or a chipmunk?


----------



## LaBoheme




----------



## NicAddict

spinskybolt said:


> OMG i love the top pic! what size is this, 40???



Ah sorry for only replying now... RL has kept me away from the forum for a while...

That one is a 50cm Vache Liegee..... heavy....

Got a 40cm black which I use almost daily now  Sorry, no modeling pics yet..

NicAddict


----------



## Aquathan

Here is my little contribution to this topic 







Etrivière Bracelet GM in Ebene Barenia.

Just got it today, I was amazed by the masculinity of the color and the shape of this bracelet. This picture does not make his justice at all (I'm sorry can't do better for the moment ) the true color is between black and deep brown, not shiny at all (like the others I've tried ...), she seems to fade away, like washed. God I love it!


----------



## _bella_

Nice hand and nice bracelet too!


----------



## helene80

Love this thread - you all look amazing!!!


----------



## Aquathan

thx ladies :shame:


----------



## Diva999

Thought I'd do a small contribution to this thread.DH wearing his H tie(he's very shy).


----------



## ken-doll

Hello everyone, I am newbie here, just another Hermes obsessed....doll

Will post one when Hermes accept a special order Birkin in doll size. So hard to be tiny

Happy New Year to you all


----------



## spinskybolt

time to bump this thread right up!

here's my contribution:

wearing a Evelyne TGM2 in toile/barenia


----------



## Diva999

Very cool spinskybolt!!


----------



## spinskybolt

Diva999 said:


> Very cool spinskybolt!!



thanks Diva999!


----------



## _bella_

allan, don't you have any new pics to add? *nudge* *nudge*


----------



## SAVAN75205

spinskybolt said:


> time to bump this thread right up!
> 
> here's my contribution:
> 
> wearing a Evelyne TGM2 in toile/barenia


 now..thats a fierce bag! its feminine and masculiine. oh wait! they call that unisex.


----------



## mario.af

Hey guys!
I'm always at the LV forum, just stopped by to say you all look amazing!!!


----------



## hermesh

what size is this?


----------



## spinskybolt

hermesh said:


> what size is this?



i believe it's a 40cm in gris... anybody can verify this?


----------



## doloresmia

spinskybolt said:


> time to bump this thread right up!
> 
> here's my contribution:
> 
> wearing a Evelyne TGM2 in toile/barenia



love this look!


----------



## Mary_Swe

Like this thread!


----------



## chgoblknazn

_bella_ said:


> Another great rockin' pose of Hermes Only.



I love this photo.  And the bag color!





spinskybolt said:


> look at what i found at the Toronto store... a 50 HAC graphite in epsom, L stamped.



They still have this bag!  I was in Toronto twice last month and they have it in the storefront window with a gorgeous coat with fur trim.  The color of this bag in person is absolutely breathtaking!!


----------



## timothy mather

starr98 said:


> Nice pics from everyone.... I guess most guys bought HAC/Birkins for their H Collections.  No Jypsiere yet huh?



I have started my H Bag collection with a Jypserie 37 cm in Gold Toga, and love it !


----------



## Holsby

timothy mather said:


> I have started my H Bag collection with a Jypserie 37 cm in Gold Toga, and love it !


Pics please!
 :couch:


----------



## timothy mather

timothy mather said:


> I have started my H Bag collection with a Jypserie 37 cm in Gold Toga, and love it !



http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=746203&stc=1&d=1240323794


----------



## timothy mather

i have added a picture, Tim


----------



## Barbiedoll

Anygay...  to continue...

Not a PF'er but *Marc Jacobs** (love him
*





nice legs.[/quote]


----------



## Barbiedoll

EXCELLENT THREAD LOVE IT KEEP THE PICS COMING


----------



## ken-doll




----------



## Holsby

timothy mather said:


> i have added a picture, Tim


Thank you Tim for posting a picture of your bag that I like a lot! I appreciate to see H-items for men as well as for women and I like this thread for broaden my view.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

is MJ carrying a 50 HAC?


----------



## VickyB

ken-doll said:


>


----------



## timothy mather

VickyB said:


>



Would it not be fantastic for Hermes to run a full page Advertisement of this picture ? The King at LV sports H !http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/yahoo.gif


----------



## ruktam

May I join too?
My almost 3 years old Black Togo





My New(to me) 30 in orange (not sure about the name though) epsom









gotta go! have early class tmr!
g'day everyone!


----------



## sfshopgirl

I love this!  It's so nice that this thread was created for the men!!!


----------



## howardu09

Great thread!! I can't wait until I have more H to model..


----------



## ken-doll

timothy mather said:


> Would it not be fantastic for Hermes to run a full page Advertisement of this picture ? The King at LV sports H !http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/yahoo.gif



Arnault must have been *grunting *behind his back


----------



## dreamdoll

O wow, so many beautiful pics!!  Great thread!!


----------



## timothy mather

I thought that I would model some product, Hermes Triangle Scarf ( these are a perfect size to wear Ascot like ) I picked this one up at the Hermes Duty Free in Nice Airport.
Jypserie 37cm in Gold Togo pld, hw.
Idem Belt in Gold Togo,pld.hw.


----------



## 880

timothy mather said:


> I thought that I would model some product, Hermes Triangle Scarf ( these are a perfect size to wear Ascot like ) I picked this one up at the Hermes Duty Free in Nice Airport.
> Jypserie 37cm in Gold Togo pld, hw.
> Idem Belt in Gold Togo,pld.hw.



Love this look!!!

Now if I could only persuade DH that he needs to start wearing the triangles


----------



## Liberté

timothy mather said:


> I thought that I would model some product, Hermes Triangle Scarf ( these are a perfect size to wear Ascot like ) I picked this one up at the Hermes Duty Free in Nice Airport.
> Jypserie 37cm in Gold Togo pld, hw.
> Idem Belt in Gold Togo,pld.hw.


 You look great! ^_^ Never seen anyone carry the jypsiere that well/naturally with the look.


----------



## timothy mather

Liberté;10751595 said:
			
		

> You look great! ^_^ Never seen anyone carry the jypsiere that well/naturally with the look.


Thank You Liberte, 
I hope that you do not get sick of seeing this Bag as it is the only Hermes Bag that I have at the moment !


----------



## castorny

Very nice look.


----------



## allanrvj

I agree.  Very chic.


----------



## mattking2000

timothy mather said:


> I thought that I would model some product, Hermes Triangle Scarf ( these are a perfect size to wear Ascot like ) I picked this one up at the Hermes Duty Free in Nice Airport.
> Jypserie 37cm in Gold Togo pld, hw.
> Idem Belt in Gold Togo,pld.hw.


 
Ooh, is that picture on dupont?


----------



## ken-doll




----------



## Diva999

Very chic indeed!!


----------



## howardu09

*timothy mather*- very nice H items, especially the bag. Cufflinks, scarf, belt, shoes-All very well put together.


----------



## saligator

great thread! so fun to see these stylish guys and their cool Hermes items!


----------



## dreamdoll

*timothy mather* - great look!!! v chic!


----------



## timothy mather

mattking2000 said:


> Ooh, is that picture on dupont?


I can not believe how observant people on this site are, yes that picture is on Davenport outside my office.


----------



## Liberté

timothy mather said:


> Thank You Liberte,
> I hope that you do not get sick of seeing this Bag as it is the only Hermes Bag that I have at the moment !


 Not at all! With H it's all about finding the perfect bags, not about getting them all or the "latest", to me anyways. =) It's also interesting seeing the different models in different environments. I'm not sure ho the gypsiere would work in a more formal setting for example.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

timothy mather said:


> I thought that I would model some product, Hermes Triangle Scarf ( these are a perfect size to wear Ascot like ) I picked this one up at the Hermes Duty Free in Nice Airport.
> Jypserie 37cm in Gold Togo pld, hw.
> Idem Belt in Gold Togo,pld.hw.


 
very well put togther...


----------



## anilouann

Timothy Mather,you look great!!!Love this casual-chic look!


----------



## howardu09

Any updates anyone? I love seeing mens H items.


----------



## timothy mather

Hi Guys, Just a couple of shots, Orange Bag by Bally, Orange Belt by Hermes.
Triangle Scarf by Hermes, Black Croc Belt (personal vintage ) new Buckle both by Hermes.


----------



## dreamdoll

Great casual look!! And I love the black croc vintage!


----------



## lady_H

spinskybolt said:


> OMG i love the top pic! what size is this, 40???


 
I think so..looks 40cm.


----------



## lady_H

spinskybolt said:


> time to bump this thread right up!
> 
> here's my contribution:
> 
> wearing a Evelyne TGM2 in toile/barenia


 
wow~ this looks coooooooooool~!!


----------



## bagshopr

howardu09 said:


> Great thread!! I can't wait until I have more H to model..


 

Howardu09, you have the *BEST* smile!  So bright and cheerful.
You must be a model.


----------



## howardu09

bagshopr said:


> Howardu09, you have the *BEST* smile!  So bright and cheerful.
> You must be a model.



You're too kind! Thanks so much.


----------



## howardu09

timothy mather said:


> Hi Guys, Just a couple of shots, Orange Bag by Bally, Orange Belt by Hermes.
> Triangle Scarf by Hermes, Black Croc Belt (personal vintage ) new Buckle both by Hermes.


Very nice, as usual. And especially the belt.


----------



## howardu09

My new to me Petits Cheveaux scarf modeled with Bottega Veneta tote bag at the Smithsonian American Art Museum


----------



## howardu09

scarf ring





in a knot






black shirt


----------



## HermesHunk

This is a great thread since there is much inequality in the world of Hermes! Not fair at all!!I have been promising pics since I bought my first big purchase a few weeks ago but havent had the time. Now that we have this showcase I will def get to it!!


----------



## robee

hunk it up dude!  

*waiting*


----------



## HermesHunk

Forgot I had this pic....just a teaser LOL


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

WOWOWO... i will eb  very very HAPPY with only 1 item,..

congarts


----------



## howardu09

HermesHunk said:


> Forgot I had this pic....just a teaser LOL




Very nice accessories!!!


----------



## Barbiedoll

You look awesome love the combination ...you go boy !!!!!!!!!!!!!



howardu09 said:


> scarf ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a knot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black shirt


----------



## BirkinReseller

castorny said:


> Barenia and Toile combination 40 HACs were not offered in the past two podiums. They did a Toile combination with another leather, perhaps Swift. I can't remember. Barenia is in extremely short supply.


 
Barenia is NOT in short supply. It is just a matter of the store manager or buyer ordering it. The manager of H in Lausanne loves Barenia and the store is always loaded with it. Many stores dont order it because their is resistence from customers due to it being delicate or perceived to be delicate since it scratches easily.


----------



## emojosh

howardu09 said:


>




Howardu09: I love the look of the blue belt, the Bottega bag, and the shorts! Is the belt Bottega as well? I am in love with that beautiful azur color right now! It is so regal and fun at the same time. You pull it off well.


----------



## castorny

HermesHunk said:


> Forgot I had this pic....just a teaser LOL



Very nice!


----------



## robee

HermesHunk said:


> Forgot I had this pic....just a teaser LOL


 
Nice, next your new bag


----------



## howardu09

Thanks *barbiedoll* and *emojosh* for your nice comments. 

The belt is not BV; I found it online at some shop a while ago and it was a lot le$$ than one from BV.


----------



## 880

emojosh said:


> Howardu09: I love the look of the blue belt, the Bottega bag, and the shorts! Is the belt Bottega as well? I am in love with that beautiful azur color right now! It is so regal and fun at the same time. You pull it off well.



HOwardu09, ITA with emojosh - love this look on you!


----------



## ueynah

Howardu09,

love your look!  it is refreshing to see a guy wear the H scarf so well!  love the BV bag as well.  the color really goes well with the scarf!


----------



## Jadeite

*Howardu09*, that is one very fab shot! Magnificent colour!

*HermesHunk*, great teaser, beautiful accessories. Show us the rest!


----------



## bagtasia

I love how he rocks this Birkin!




allanrvj said:


> he is not a PF'er, but my online friend from Paris, *brieuc*:
> 
> brieuc75.numeriblog.fr/photos/uncategorized/2008/10/05/6a00d83451d39969e200e554f516df88338.jpg


----------



## bagtasia

Marc Jacobs really my idol when it comes to style, ARTSY!


----------



## howardu09

*880, hanyeu, Jadeite*- Thanks! I just got in from work and was 
feeling tired but you all just made my day!


----------



## robee

Howardu09 - striking blue scarf, you H it up with style


----------



## timothy mather

HermesHunk said:


> Forgot I had this pic....just a teaser LOL


Great Shot, Great teaser ! Looking forward to a big reveal ?


----------



## uclaboi

Great pics everyone!


----------



## emojosh

Howardu09, do you remember where you bought it online? I have searched for two days to no avail. Can you list some of your favorite stores online? I really like your style but I can't find shorts, belts, etc like that near me. TIA!




howardu09 said:


> The belt is not BV; I found it online at some shop a while ago and it was a lot le$$ than one from BV.


----------



## howardu09

*robee*- Thank you! 



emojosh said:


> Howardu09, do you remember where you bought it online? I have searched for two days to no avail. Can you list some of your favorite stores online? I really like your style but I can't find shorts, belts, etc like that near me. TIA!



Emojosh- I got this belt from "royaleclothing" on eBay. I just checked and they accepted my offer price of $8.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270330982673


I really shop any and everywhere I go and mix things up by pulling little pieces from all sorts of sources. My favorite places for basics shirts and pants/shorts are Zara, H&M and Barney's, sometimes Urban Outfitters for jeans. And the "Deals & Steals" section on  tpf is a HUGE help! 

From there I add accessories and I usually go to any discount stores like TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Filenes Basement, or Daffys for them. These stores are usualy hit or miss but if you frequent them, you are CERTAIN to eventually find some great scores at low prices too.

I visit Saks, Neimans and Bloomingdales for their sale items.

Revolve Clothing or Saks for shoes.

Overstock, Ebay or etsy.com for jewelry and watches. Or the jewelry display at TJ Maxx.

Kenneth cole t-shirts and leather accessories

PM me anytime if you have any questions.  My blackberry is always fully charged and awaiting updates from tpf


----------



## Supercoolper

*My Hermes bag!!!
*


----------



## Liberté

^
It looks great ! Thanks for sharing! Would you mind giving us the specs?


----------



## howardu09

Supercoolper said:


> *My Hermes bag!!!
> *




love it and your avatar is too cool.


----------



## Jadeite

*Supercoolper*, that bag is Ooo La La!!!!!


----------



## Supercoolper

Liberté;11712060 said:
			
		

> ^
> It looks great ! Thanks for sharing! Would you mind giving us the specs?



Thank you so much!!! Yes!!! my specs's Ic-berlin.



howardu09 said:


> love it and your avatar is too cool.



I love your collection too!!! thank ha.



Jadeite said:


> *Supercoolper*, that bag is Ooo La La!!!!!



thank you.eiei


----------



## allanrvj

Supercoolper said:


> Thank you so much!!! Yes!!! my specs's Ic-berlin.





not that kind of specs, dear.  the specifications of your bag, i.e. leather, color, size, etc.


----------



## Supercoolper

*555+ sorry.Thank you (mr.allanrvj)

Hermes Black Birkin Clemence Palladium Buckle size 50.

tipsy tipsy tipsy....:cry::cry::cry:
*


----------



## jmzr22

Hi-top. Sneakers. I don't recall what they're called. But they are fresh.

And that's me wearing my blue/grey colourway En Duo cotton bandanna in my avatar <

I'll also model my black & white Fantaisie Pittoresque scarf as soon as it's back from France where it's being mosaic pleated


----------



## emojosh

howardu09 said:


> Emojosh- I got this belt from "royaleclothing" on eBay. I just checked and they accepted my offer price of $8.00



 Howardu09, Thanks so much. Awesome reply with TONS of info. Your style is so slick! I love it all! You really took some time for your reply and I appreciate that so much! LOVE LOVE LOVE Etsy! I just bought the coolest vintage cuff from there. Your style is very urban and smart while staying elegant and chic. I love it! Thanks so much for your reply!
 All you Hermes guys are really stylin' and looking sharp!


----------



## Liberté

allanrvj said:


> not that kind of specs, dear.  the specifications of your bag, i.e. leather, color, size, etc.




Even worse, You will never guess how long it took me to figure out what kind of specs HE was talkin' about! LOL

Supercoolper: Thank you so much. I apologize for any misunderstanding!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Just to share with my fellow Hermès lovers  

The First Pic: 
Rouge H Pocket Polo (S/S 2008)

The Second Pic:
From L to R: 
TGM III in Black Clemence
GM III in Graphite Clemence
GM III in Bleu Abyss
TGM III in Ebene Buffle (NOT SHOWN)

Here some of my babies... My Aunts love Birkins and Jypsieres... I love my Evelynes. I will model them when I have a chance later  

I use them all the time as my job environment is pretty casual. My rule of thumb is If i am not going to use it frequently I tend not to acquire it...

My future plan is to acquire a Graphite-Epsom or Ebene-Buffle  or Indigo-Epsom or Rouge H-Buffle HAC... That will be after my SO Rouge-H Evelyne GM III (Arrival Autumn 2009)

Cheers


----------



## castorny

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Just to share with my fellow Hermès lovers
> 
> The First Pic:
> Rouge H Pocket Polo (S/S 2008)
> 
> The Second Pic:
> From L to R:
> TGM III in Black Clemence
> GM III in Graphite Clemence
> GM III in Bleu Abyss
> TGM III in Ebene Buffle (NOT SHOWN)
> 
> Here some of my babies... My Aunts love Birkins and Jypsieres... I love my Evelynes. I will model them when I have a chance later
> 
> I use them all the time as my job environment is pretty casual. My rule of thumb is If i am not going to use it frequently I tend not to acquire it...
> 
> My future plan is to acquire a Graphite-Epsom or Ebene-Buffle  or Indigo-Epsom or Rouge H-Buffle HAC... That will be after my SO Rouge-H Evelyne GM III (Arrival Autumn 2009)
> 
> Cheers



Gorgeous!  Thanks for the photos.  I also have a Graphite Clemence Evelyne GM.  I love your Bleu Abyss.

What size HAC are you considering?  A Buffle HAC would be fantastic.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hi Castorny,

Probably a HAC 40... Large leather items I prefer more subtle colours.. but for smaller ones I love the more whimsical hues from Monsieur Hermès 
Buffle is one of my favourite, durable yet grainy... I am not a lover of the exotics, just a personal taste... I love Hermes because of their subtlety and their artisan craftmanship... and the exotics looks great on ladies (on my aunts) .... just not on me 

I don't like screaming 'I wear Hermès!!!" hence when I carry my Evelynes I carry the way they are being pictured...

Evelyne was inspired by Horse-Groomer bag... The holes are for airing wet brushes  and people alwasy wear the evelynes with the 'H' facing out... which was not Hermès intention.... unfortunately now everyone is carrying their Sac Evelyne that way... Even the FgH, George V and our Toronto Store have been showing the Sac the 'popular way' 

The beauty of Hermès is the craftmanship.. and for Evelyne the magic is not on the holes.. it is on the button and the bag... very seldom Hermès 'improves' their bags... but they certainly did for Evelyne... The bag now looks even better with the extra pocket on the side.

I still remember the day a few years ago when I walk into George V in Paris and one of the SA was so pleased to see that finally someone is carrying the sac the right way (very cute/handsome SA LOL)


----------



## ruktam

Supercoolper said:


> *My Hermes bag!!!
> *



Looking good on you na kab!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Silver jewelery of Hermès 

Pic 1
Silver pendent with silver chain [don't know the name ]
Ex Libris pendent with silver chain

Pic 2
Pocket Polo in Vert Anis (S/S 2008)
Bracelet Chaine d'Ancre


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

More Hermès Nic-Nacs 

Pic 1
Bastia Change purse Chevre Mysore [Orange]
Tarmac Passport holder in Chevre Mysore [Raisin]
Silver ring "So H"

Pic 2
Cape Cod MM white dial with Strap in Veau Chamonix [Rouge H]
Zip-Zap Money Holder in Veau Swift [Noir]
Silver Bill Clip
Silver key ring with black horse hair


Pic 3
Ulysse MM Agenda in Veau Togo [Ebene & Etoupe]
Magnetic Bookmark in Chevre Mysore [Rouge Vif]
Silver ring "So H"

Cheers!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

More Hermès for the Masses LOL...

Pic 1
Pocket Polo in Vert Anis [S/S 2008]
SilkyPop "So H" [Ebene]
Etrivière 32 belt in bridle leather [Noir]
Jeans "Le Denim" by Hermès

Pic 2
Pocket Polo in Vert Maldive [S/S 2009]
Evelyne TGM III in Buffle [Ebene]

Pic 3
Evelyne TGM III in Buffle [Ebene]

Enjoy


----------



## allanrvj

ooh nice legs!  love 'em hairy!


----------



## souphamster

one for the slow monday... hooooooooooooooooooo........


----------



## robee

nice pics guys!


----------



## spinskybolt

souphamster said:


> one for the slow monday... hooooooooooooooooooo........



love how xiao kai carries off his 50cm birkin. he's above 180cm, so i think the size is just perfect!


----------



## souphamster

Deleted...


----------



## AuthenticLux

souphamster said:


> one for the slow monday... Hooooooooooooooooooo........


 
*fab!*


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

timothy mather said:


> Hi Guys, Just a couple of shots, Orange Bag by Bally, Orange Belt by Hermes.
> Triangle Scarf by Hermes, Black Croc Belt (personal vintage ) new Buckle both by Hermes.




Awesome I like the scarf 
Fellow Torontonian has great sense of style


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

timothy mather said:


> I thought that I would model some product, Hermes Triangle Scarf ( these are a perfect size to wear Ascot like ) I picked this one up at the Hermes Duty Free in Nice Airport.
> Jypserie 37cm in Gold Togo pld, hw.
> Idem Belt in Gold Togo,pld.hw.



Fantastic Sac Jypsiere!!!


----------



## souphamster




----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

who the cutie? love the bag


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermes Only said:


> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN to all the stylish GENTS here!!!!*



The Masaii IS lovely... GM is a good size for you


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

chgoblknazn said:


> I love this photo.  And the bag color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still have this bag!  I was in Toronto twice last month and they have it in the storefront window with a gorgeous coat with fur trim.  The color of this bag in person is absolutely breathtaking!!



Great colour on you  BUT It looks too big on you  40HAC will be perfect  You are the ONE carrying the bag, not the other way around... Graphite is a good colour but when you make it into anything bigger than 40 in Epsom it starts to look 'artificial' as the pressed coating for Epsom starts to act like LV Taïga leather... Fjord and Buffle are better choices IMHO as they are both durable and with fine grain.

Fjord is from a grown specimen and the leather fibre is cross-linked due to heat-treatment. So it is very durable but a little heavy. Buffle IMHO is an even better alternative as it is not as heavy, fine 'dramatic' yet subtle grain. The only draw-back is Buffle only available in Rouge H, Ebene & Noir (masculine colours )

40 HAC in Rouge H or Ebene Buffle or Indigo in Fjord will be my next SO after the arrival of my Rouge H Clemence Evelyne GMIII

Cheers


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Liberté;10766510 said:
			
		

> Not at all! With H it's all about finding the perfect bags, not about getting them all or the "latest", to me anyways. =) It's also interesting seeing the different models in different environments. I'm not sure ho the gypsiere would work in a more formal setting for example.



I absolutely agree with Liberté  Different models suit different people's lifestyle. Hermès IS not a fad or an 'IT' item phenomenon  Most people acquire H are lovers of artisanal craftmanship, and their incredible quality of material. 

I am actually NOT a frequent shopper... I hardly shop for clothes these day except at the H store in Toronto for classic staples... I want things that are classic in style and last a long time... MOST IMPORTANTLY subtle subtle subtle BUT with a whimsical colourful twist LOL... I am frugal with fast fad fashion BUT generous for well-made items that I KNOW WILL LAST ME A LIFETIME 

I have a Cashmere Silk dress-shirt from H since 1995 and it looks just like new even to this day 

Cheers


----------



## souphamster

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Great colour on you  BUT It looks too big on you  40HAC will be perfect  You are the ONE carrying the bag, not the other way around... Graphite is a good colour but when you make it into anything bigger than 40 in Epsom it starts to look 'artificial' as the pressed coating for Epsom starts to act like LV Taïga leather... Fjord and Buffle are better choices IMHO as they are both durable and with fine grain.
> 
> Fjord is from a grown specimen and the leather fibre is cross-linked due to heat-treatment. So it is very durable but a little heavy. Buffle IMHO is an even better alternative as it is not as heavy, fine 'dramatic' yet subtle grain. The only draw-back is Buffle only available in Rouge H, Ebene & Noir (masculine colours )
> 
> 40 HAC in Rouge H or Ebene Buffle or Indigo in Fjord will be my next SO after the arrival of my Rouge H Clemence Evelyne GMIII
> 
> Cheers



Was wondering who have a pic of graphite comparision shade on togo, fjord and epsom ? does this colour come in box calf? thanks


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

souphamster said:


> Was wondering who have a pic of graphite comparision shade on togo, fjord and epsom ? does this colour come in box calf? thanks



Hi there ,

If I were you, I would go to the Hermès Store to see it in person... They have two leather sample book and they update it every year  I think Graphite is NOT available in Fjord (I can be wrong so don't quote me LOL)

As you can see from other guys pic.. the photos do not do their treasured items justice 

Cheers


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

The pic is taken at my office


----------



## souphamster

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> The pic is taken at my office



sexy bag, sexy goatee and sexy lips...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

souphamster said:


> sexy bag, sexy goatee and sexy lips...



Thanks babe  
now it is your turn to model for us LOL


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

More pic of my Bleu Abyss Evelyne and I... this time in Paris this Summer 

Wearing: 

Hermès Pocket Polo in Poivre [S/S 2008]
Hermès Belt Kit in Rouge H Togo/Noir Box and Buckle [S/S 2007]
Hermès Linen Trousers - Boston cut [S/S 2006]

Cheers


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

One more pic  My Bleu Abyss Evelyne GMIII & I in Paris... This time at my fav place - Pont des arts

Wearing:
Pocket Polo in Rouge H [S/S 2008]
Belt Kit [S/S 2007]
Linen Pants [S/S 2006]


----------



## castorny

Thanks for all the great pics of you and your Bleu Abyss in Paris!  Of course, now I am convinced that I must have a bag in Bleu Abyss!  Agggghhh.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hey Castorny,

Thank you for your kind words 

Well you have a great collection of Sacs already  After my Rouge H GMIII I will be saving up for my 40HAC... Might get one in Paris and smuggle it back to Canada... to be honest... I will take any dark hues in Fjord... THEY all look good anyway  

Your Fjord Noir 40HAC is fantastic and it look SO practical for my daily use 

Post more pics of your 40HAC pls  If you have others .... you model them very well Castorny

Orfeo RH


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

castorny said:


> Thanks for all the great pics of you and your Bleu Abyss in Paris!  Of course, now I am convinced that I must have a bag in Bleu Abyss!  Agggghhh.



One more for you... I love Pont des Arts... it is my fav bridge in Paris


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

hehehe one more pic of My Bleu Abyss Evelyne & I.... for a slow afternoon... this pic was also taken from Paris about 6 weeks ago 

Wearing:

Hermès Pocket Polo in Vert Anis [S/S 2008]
Hermès Cape Cod MM watch with Rouge H Chamonix Strap
Hermès Evelyne GMIII in Bleu Abyss cuir Clemence
Kenzo "GASP! what do you mean they are not Hermès!?...LOL" Bermuda shorts 

Cheers


----------



## Liberté

ORFEO : Thank you so much for sharing your lovely pictures from paris! Great style as well, looks so relaxed and comfortable!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Liberté;11979848 said:
			
		

> ORFEO : Thank you so much for sharing your lovely pictures from paris! Great style as well, looks so relaxed and comfortable!



Yes I was very relaxed... It was a work/pleasure visit. 

Cheers 

Orfeo


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Here is my Evelyne TGMIII in Noir Clemence

Wearing:
Pocket Polo Poivre [S/S 2008]
Barenia Watch GM with Black Barenia strap
Etrivière Belt in Black Bridle leather
Hermès 'Le Denim' jeans


----------



## Julide

Wow! *Orfeo* bleu abyss is a fantastic color!!! A perfect color!! Of course the bag looks even better in Paris!Thank you for the beautiful pictures!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Julide said:


> Wow! *Orfeo* bleu abyss is a fantastic color!!! A perfect color!! Of course the bag looks even better in Paris!Thank you for the beautiful pictures!



Thank you for your kind words 
Funny thing is I was looking for Bleu Prusse and I ended up buying Bleu Abyss  Both good but I like the even warmer and darker hue  It suits my skin tone better and more masculine 

cheers


----------



## castorny

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Thank you for your kind words
> Funny thing is I was looking for Bleu Prusse and I ended up buying Bleu Abyss  Both good but I like the even warmer and darker hue  It suits my skin tone better and more masculine
> 
> cheers



I totally agree.  I was in love with Bleu de Prusse until I saw Bleu Abyss.  I think you made the right choice!


----------



## Julide

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Thank you for your kind words
> Funny thing is I was looking for Bleu Prusse and I ended up buying Bleu Abyss  Both good but I like the even warmer and darker hue  It suits my skin tone better and more masculine
> 
> cheers



Well now I am in love with Bleu Abyss!! It looks fantastic with neutral colors!!!! 

*Castonry* Do you have anything in Bleu Abyss? It really does seem like a perfect masculine color!


----------



## castorny

Julide said:


> Well now I am in love with Bleu Abyss!! It looks fantastic with neutral colors!!!!
> 
> *Castonry* Do you have anything in Bleu Abyss? It really does seem like a perfect masculine color!



Not yet.  I hope for something in 2010.


----------



## Julide

castorny said:


> Not yet.  I hope for something in 2010.



Can't wait to see what you get!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

If I have a good pic of my Evelyne TGMIII in Ebene Buffle, I will post it  Nothing I can find from my pic vault yet...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

more pics 

Hermès Sandals Noir [S/S 2008]
Hermès Sandals Gris distressed Chevre [S/S 2008]

Cheers

Orfeo


----------



## souphamster

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> more pics
> 
> Hermès Sandals Noir [S/S 2008]
> Hermès Sandals Gris distressed Chevre [S/S 2008]
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Orfeo



******OMG******


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

souphamster said:


> ******OMG******



Well Thank You... They are perfectly constructed  I got the black ones in Toronto Jan 2008  and the Grey ones in Paris March 2008  

Toronto store had only ordered Black and Brown... So when I saw them in Paris last year I picked them up instantly! Very hard to get a pair of perfectly designed flip-flop type sandals, and when I saw them I just picked them up  and of course they cost a small fortune LOL... But I know I will enjoy them in many years to come ( I take REALLY good care of my Hermès items)

IMHO, I have not seen any flip-flop type sandals as elegant as these ones ever since... not even from Hermès!!!!  

The S/S 2009 Hermès Skyros series of Sandals are 'okay' but not as elegant as these ones... 

Cheers

Orfeo


----------



## Ernskie

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> more pics
> 
> Hermès Sandals Noir [S/S 2008]
> Hermès Sandals Gris distressed Chevre [S/S 2008]
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Orfeo


 
Very pretty sandals. I haven't seen these when I was in Vancouver. I wonder if they didn't order them?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Ernskie said:


> Very pretty sandals. I haven't seen these when I was in Vancouver. I wonder if they didn't order them?



Well they are from last Spring/Summer season... and sadly Canada tends not to get too many colourful stuff... I guess we are JUST too conservative and not adventurous enough to wear colourful items and funky things... which is really too bad as Hermès is the master of HUES 

So when I travel... I always check out other Hermès stores to see what they have 

Orfeo


----------



## allanrvj

I posted this on another thread but here it goes.

Paper CDC:







Close-up:






Backside.  As you can see, I'm still missing those pyramid studs for *e* and *f*.  It's kinda difficult to do.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

allanrvj said:


> I posted this on another thread but here it goes.
> 
> Paper CDC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside.  As you can see, I'm still missing those pyramid studs for *e* and *f*.  It's kinda difficult to do.



What a "Hommage" to CDC  well done


----------



## Liberté

Allan that looks amazing! O.o Origami master in the making!


----------



## taittinger212

genius!


----------



## allanrvj

thanks, you guys.  I just followed the instructions at Hermes.com


----------



## ClassicTwist

Nice work Allan!


----------



## Ernskie

OMG Allan! That is too cute. I could just imagine if you use coloured paper to make those CDC cuffs. Even print a faux croc skin. You did very well. Is that a new activity in their interactive website?


----------



## Ernskie

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Well they are from last Spring/Summer season... and sadly Canada tends not to get too many colourful stuff... I guess we are JUST too conservative and not adventurous enough to wear colourful items and funky things... which is really too bad as Hermès is the master of HUES
> 
> So when I travel... I always check out other Hermès stores to see what they have
> 
> Orfeo


 
You're right. I kinda noticed that too. The Vancouver store doesn't even carry zippered agendas, only Ulysse notebooks in limited colours.


----------



## allanrvj

Ernskie said:


> OMG Allan! That is too cute. I could just imagine if you use coloured paper to make those CDC cuffs. Even print a faux croc skin. You did very well. Is that a new activity in their interactive website?



Yes, *Ernskie*.  There are colored patterns, too, but sadly, no faux croc print.  


Thanks, *ClassicTwist*!


----------



## HermesHunk

I just came back from London and did a little damage on Sloane Street so will post shots over the weekend plus ones I promised when I first joined so you will get the big picture so to speak!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Ernskie said:


> You're right. I kinda noticed that too. The Vancouver store doesn't even carry zippered agendas, only Ulysse notebooks in limited colours.



If you want anything specific... The SA at Hermès will check all the other stores in Canada for you and if they have your requested item they will ship it to you ... If you don't see anything you need to just ask the SA and they will check it for you across Canada

Alternative... of course... buy it whilst you are on vacation abroad 

Orfeo


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

HermesHunk said:


> I just came back from London and did a little damage on Sloane Street so will post shots over the weekend plus ones I promised when I first joined so you will get the big picture so to speak!



How is the pricing in the UK... have they marked it up yet due to exchange rate of sterling vs euro???

I am heading over to the UK in 2 weeks... love to know 

Orfeo


----------



## HermesHunk

I'm not sure about the pricing and if it is any better than in New York where I live - I hadnt checked before I left but fsimply ound things I liked.  I wanted what I zereod in on and if it was a little more than  NY at least I had it and could use it right away.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

HermesHunk said:


> I'm not sure about the pricing and if it is any better than in New York where I live - I hadnt checked before I left but fsimply ound things I liked.  I wanted what I zereod in on and if it was a little more than  NY at least I had it and could use it right away.


 
Thanks


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Here is it 

Evelyne TGM III in Buffle Ebene

wearing:
Lacoste Polo
Paul Smith Astrology Buckle Belt [Sagitarius]
Lanvin x Acne Jeans [S/S 2009]

Cheers


----------



## bagpunk

ruktam said:


> Looking good on you na kab!



ruktam, what's your scarf in your sig pic?  i like it!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

MaiTai said:


>


MaiTai you have a style that is impeccable  

You have striked a perfect balance of NOT letting Hermès wearing you, but merely enhancing your sense of style... 

I have bookmarked your picture book page... I am a guy but you are a great lesson on elegance and style for both men and women... 

Elegance, I believe, is a state of mind... cannot be learned but can be inspired 

Orfeo Salutes you


----------



## timothy mather

I thought that I would show my latest Triangle Scarf, ' Carre en Carre '.
I have mentioned before how much I like the size of the Triangle Scarf, It is great Boy Scout Style, or a loose Ascot.


----------



## Ranag

DH with his Steve   Can't find a pic of him with his Goodnews...


----------



## Felle1984

This is a great thread, and Im amazed by the many great looks already posted here! =)

Thanks for sharing! I'll need to keep on top of this thread now.. Heehee...


----------



## ken-doll

Ranag said:


> DH with his Steve   Can't find a pic of him with his Goodnews...



Didn't know your DH is a cowboy, love the hat....


----------



## Ranag

ken-doll said:


> Didn't know your DH is a cowboy, love the hat....



That is actually an Australian Kangaroo skin hat.  He's a shavy-head dude, so he collects and wears hats constantly


----------



## yeliab

Wow, all the H guys look so Handsome wearing their H goodies!  Thanks guys for sharing!


----------



## Ranag

I knew I had pics of DH with his Gold Clemence Goodnews...


----------



## Felle1984

Ranag said:


> I knew I had pics of DH with his Gold Clemence Goodnews...


 

How i wish i can convince DH to wear H... heehee..


----------



## fashionistaO

Felle1984 said:


> How i wish i can convince DH to wear H... heehee..



.. gotta get him into the store first and then have him model some pieces.
It didn't take DH long before he was deciding which styles in which colors.
Like a child in a candy shop every time.

We're stopping by tomorrow to finalize the purchase.

P.S.  Congrats to everyone.  You guys rock ...


----------



## Felle1984

fashionistaO said:


> .. gotta get him into the store first and then have him model some pieces.
> It didn't take DH long before he was deciding which styles in which colors.
> Like a child in a candy shop every time.
> 
> We're stopping by tomorrow to finalize the purchase.
> 
> P.S. Congrats to everyone. You guys rock ...


 

*fashionista*, DH had been to the store to pick up a scarf for my bday this year. And that was, to me, the closest he has ever gotten to the subject matter on [H]! LOL... I appreciate his efforts and thoughtfulness though.

He did try on the shoes or something. But i dont think he'll ever be keen on [H] cos he pref spending on cars, car accessories, and yes, WATCHES! 

Maybe i can try buying a [H] belt for him to start with?? LOL...


----------



## ken-doll

Ranag said:


> I knew I had pics of DH with his Gold Clemence Goodnews...



Is that Vegas? Now we all know where you got the* MANY MANY MANY *fab H crocs


----------



## Scarf Addict

timothy mather said:


> I thought that I would show my latest Triangle Scarf, ' Carre en Carre '.
> I have mentioned before how much I like the size of the Triangle Scarf, It is great Boy Scout Style, or a loose Ascot.


 
Your CenC pointu looks great on you *Timothy*!  I have it in pink and wear it all the time - as you say the size is so easy and comfortable to wear


----------



## fashionistaO

Felle1984 said:


> *fashionista*, DH had been to the store to pick up a scarf for my bday this year. And that was, to me, the closest he has ever gotten to the subject matter on [H]! LOL... I appreciate his efforts and thoughtfulness though.
> 
> He did try on the shoes or something. But i dont think he'll ever be keen on [H] cos he pref spending on cars, car accessories, and yes, WATCHES!
> 
> Maybe i can try buying a [H] belt for him to start with?? LOL...



..Is that the scarf in your avatar?  Really love your combinations .... may end up imitating your color - weakness for most blues.

Belt is a great way to start.  
SSHHhhh -*secret* - it's how I got my DH started.
Purchased a reversible belt kit (Gold and Blk), no occasion.
He's been ecstatic since.

Good luck and can't wait to see him model your gifts.


----------



## ardneish

Wow,

You all look stunning!
truly

Such style.


----------



## posh

see this blog: http://birkinboy.blogspot.com:D


----------



## S'Mom

I'd LOVE to see any pics of men with Kelly's ..... I have a dear friend who is considering one for himself but is unsure of size....


----------



## ueynah

*S'Mom*

i think i've seen a pic of *MCC* with a Kelly (40 or 50?) in the TPF meeting section for HK TPF meet.  He carries a lot of H items extremely well!  the post should be under *Lutz*'s postings.

you may wish to take a look there.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Just to add some variety to my Evelyn Collection 
Enjoy !!!


----------



## ClassicTwist

^great pic!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Just to add some variety to my Evelyn Collection
> Enjoy !!!


Thank you  I like it a lot and it is nice to have a different bag.. My Evelyn collection is still my fav


----------



## Mrs. SR

Nice Marwari *ORFEO*... alway great seeing you guys and your H.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Just to add some variety to my Evelyn Collection
> Enjoy !!!


My next planned purchase will be an Evelyn GM III in Alezan Clemence... A lovely colour.... I am still waiting for my Rouge H Clemence Evelyn GM III (been ordered >1yr now)


----------



## babycj!

i have seen a man wear a marwari and it looks fabulous!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My next planned purchase will be an Evelyn GM III in Alezan Clemence... A lovely colour.... I am still waiting for my Rouge H Clemence Evelyn GM III (been ordered >1yr now)


As I am using my Marwari more and more frequently... I am afraid my next bag is not going to be an Evelyne but a Marwari GM  Alezan or Bleu Abyss will be nice (and I know the H store in Toronto has both in stock )


----------



## tulemar

Mrs. SR said:


> Nice Marwari *ORFEO*... alway great seeing you guys and your H.


 ditto to that ...love a guy in hermes.


----------



## I'll take two

I'm quite inspired by this thread and tomorrow I'm going to try and get my hubby to use my cafe coloured Jypsiere for his laptop!!!!
I found it too heavy for me.
If I suceed I will try and get picture.It would be far betterfor someone to use it rather than sit in  its dust cover.


----------



## castorny

The Marwari looks fabulous on you.  I have it in Bleu Abysse and it is a gorgeous deep color.



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> As I am using my Marwari more and more frequently... I am afraid my next bag is not going to be an Evelyne but a Marwari GM  Alezan or Bleu Abyss will be nice (and I know the H store in Toronto has both in stock )


----------



## dogbiskit

Orfeo your marwari is gorgeous!  looks great on you


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

castorny said:


> The Marwari looks fabulous on you.  I have it in Bleu Abysse and it is a gorgeous deep color.


Thanks man 
since you got the Bleu Abysse... then I MUST get the Alezan LOL!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

dogbiskit said:


> Orfeo your marwari is gorgeous!  looks great on you


Thanks  It is a great bag 
Usefulness of an item is very important to me and the Marwari GM has been very practical as a casual bag for work and for overnight traveling


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ClassicTwist said:


> ^great pic!


Thanks


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Have been using it as a Sachet for a while now... It will fit my future ipad nicely... The flexible strap will definite do the trick 

Looks really cool... almost like a mini case and great to hold it under my arm 

Can't wait to get my iPad and I can actually use my Jige with it....


----------



## Love-Vintage

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Have been using it as a Sachet for a while now... It will fit my future ipad nicely... The flexible strap will definite do the trick
> 
> Looks really cool... almost like a mini case and great to hold it under my arm
> 
> Can't wait to get my iPad and I can actually use my Jige with it....




Very nice!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Love-Vintage said:


> Very nice!!


Thanks  It is very good actually ... the size is surprisingly practical


----------



## Rose

What a great case it will make for the iPad!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Rose said:


> What a great case it will make for the iPad!



I think so... it is actually a very unisex case  Black is not one of my top colours but I think I will go well with Apple stuff...

...and it is also good for day-to-day use too ... not just for my future iPad :


----------



## Vintage Leather

Thanks for all the fabulous pictures everyone!
You rock your H.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Well... Since the iPad has not arrived yet... I will use it as my Man-Clutch 
Enclosed another pic ... just to show how it will look with an iPad in it


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Kinda slow today at work... time to do a little modeling 

All in Hermès 

Black silk knit tie 
Cotton Dress Shirt in Vert Veronese 
Brighton-cut Rouge H Trousers 
Belt (Black Box leather)
Cope Cod watch with Black double strap
Sac Jige PM in Black Epsom


----------



## Vintage Leather

While I personally am not a fan of combining vert veronese and rouge h - very chic, and I think the Jige works well as a document/electronics holder!  Especially with that outfit.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Vintage Leather said:


> While I personally am not a fan of combining vert veronese and rouge h - very chic, and I think the Jige works well as a document/electronics holder!  Especially with that outfit.


Thanks  Vert V/ Rouge combo is hard to pull off (think X'mas tree...LOL) So I try to nullify it with some black (hence the black tie and the clutch).... Tricky weather to dress now in Toronto...
I am pleased with the result though... I have never worn my Vert Veronese Shirt with my Rouge H Trousers as far as I can remember...


----------



## knapsu

Orfeo! I love the Jige, I've got one as well but the larger GM size. 

Is it a Vert Foncé or Olive Calvi I see in your _collection petites maroquineries_? Such a nice colour!


----------



## knapsu

And here's one more pic of it. Many of you may have seen it already...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

knapsu said:


> And here's one more pic of it. Many of you may have seen it already...


Thanks 
There are two Calvi  (Rouge H and Vert Veronese) 
and I love your Jige GM.... What colour is it???


----------



## knapsu

Oh my I still haven't seen neither one of these new colours: vert veronese and rouge venitienne, but I love the names!

Love the green!

My Jige is Box Bleu Marine. A true classic!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

knapsu said:


> Oh my I still haven't seen neither one of these new colours: vert veronese and rouge venitienne, but I love the names!
> 
> Love the green!
> 
> My Jige is Box Bleu Marine. A true classic!


YES ! Indeed a classic colour
I love all shades of bleu!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Linen Jersey round collar button shirt (colour: brown) (S/S 2010)
Pantalon 'Palm Beach' in Linen (colour: Ardoise) (S/S 2010)
Belt Kit (32 mm reversible leather strap in Taupe/White Tadelakt/Swift calfskin)
Cape Cod GM Watch with Taupe double tour leather strap


----------



## yeliab

VERY HANDSOME Indeed!!  Love this!!  Very Nice!   




ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Linen Jersey round collar button shirt (colour: brown) (S/S 2010)
> Pantalon 'Palm Beach' in Linen (colour: Ardoise) (S/S 2010)
> Belt Kit (32 mm reversible leather strap in Taupe/White Tadelakt/Swift calfskin)
> Cape Cod GM Watch with Taupe double tour leather strap


----------



## Olof

knapsu said:


> And here's one more pic of it. Many of you may have seen it already...



In front of the Swedish theater


----------



## emojosh

Olof, off topic, but the art in your avatar is beautiful. What is the name of the artist?


----------



## souphamster

i miss Orfeo Rouge modeling.....


----------



## knapsu

Olof said:


> In front of the Swedish theater


 
Good Eyes Olof! As well as the statue of Eino Leino, a great poet who was also a friend to my grand father.

And Olof's avatar, emojosh, is a painting by Hugo Simberg hanging in a church in Tampere as well as in Atheneum, is so beatiful! I've seen it IRL.

Olof, btw, do you have some finnish connection?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

souphamster said:


> i miss Orfeo Rouge modeling.....


More to come for spring and summer 2010


----------



## souphamster

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> More to come for spring and summer 2010



Anticipating! How about flying me over and photograph u? haha...


----------



## fashionistaO

you guys are too cute!

orfeo rouge h .. you rock hun!


----------



## ueynah

*spanky24*, wow!  you are really rocking that birkin 40(?)  is it orange or potiron?  love the H belt as well!


----------



## Love-Vintage

knapsu said:


> And here's one more pic of it. Many of you may have seen it already...



Looks awsome on you


----------



## spanky24

Hi Hanyeu thank you very much for liking my pics hehehe.... Yes its a size 40 Mandarin Orange Birkin


----------



## spanky24

Rose said:


> What a great case it will make for the iPad!




I really what to have this one too... yup good idea for iPad case hehehe come to think of it our Hermes is much expensive than our gadgets hehehe


----------



## Vintage Leather

Orfeo Rouge - Very chic!  I love the latest combination 

Knapsu - A classic Jige - and a really great look.

Spanky - you are rocking the birkin - the orange was an excellent choice - a pop of colour!


----------



## ueynah

my outfit today...

H items:  ex libris pochette in marine/blanc/noir, touareg H buckle with rouge H belt and rouge H buffalo/crinoline Victoria


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu, lovely combo...........love everything especially the victoria ..........


----------



## ueynah

yes, *Sydpsy*, we are now rouge H buffalo/crinoline Victoria twins 

but i see now that you have one of my HG, ebene box birkin!  congrats!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Stumbled upon these pics  They reminded me NOT to forget to book my flight to Paris this spring... 

Pique Polo in Rouge H & Evelyne III GM in Bleu Abysse Clemence (at Pont des Arts in Louvre area)

Pique Polo in Vert Maldive & Cape Cod MM in Rouge H Chamounix strap (at Chez Léon in Republic area)

Pique Polo in Vert Maldive & Evelyne II GM in Graphite Clemence (at Amorino Gelateria in La Marais)

Pique Polo in Vert Maldive (at a Café around the Louvre area)


----------



## Love-Vintage

hanyeu said:


> my outfit today...
> 
> H items:  ex libris pochette in marine/blanc/noir, touareg H buckle with rouge H belt and rouge H buffalo/crinoline Victoria



I LOVE your victoria bag


----------



## Love-Vintage

Hermes: HAC50 , double kelly bracelet, medor bracelet.


----------



## ueynah

looking good, *Love-Vintage*.  May i ask what size is your Kelly double tour bracelet?  is the hardware guilloche?

*Orfeo Rouge H*, as always, you look great in H RTW!


----------



## Love-Vintage

hanyeu said:


> looking good, *Love-Vintage*.  May i ask what size is your Kelly double tour bracelet?  is the hardware guilloche?
> 
> *Orfeo Rouge H*, as always, you look great in H RTW!



Thanks Hanyeu.
I think there are two size available S and M. Mine is Medium with guilloche hardware


----------



## ueynah

*Love-Vintage*, I'll have to try it on sometimes (if I can find it).  they are so hard to find IRL and it is difficult to buy it without trying them on first for sizing!  

my look for today


----------



## Love-Vintage

hanyeu said:


> *Love-Vintage*, I'll have to try it on sometimes (if I can find it).  they are so hard to find IRL and it is difficult to buy it without trying them on first for sizing!
> 
> my look for today



Very nice
I love the horsetail on your birkin and the H scarf as well.
I really like to try H-scarf, but I'm not a scarf person.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Hanyeu I think most person could fit into kelly double in M. It's actually alittle loose on me. But def you should try first!


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu, is that a new horse-hair charm?.......... (I have seen you with the purple one....)







Gosh, you made me want to do some modeling shots now............ha ha ha........


----------



## ueynah

*Love-Vintage*, i am relatively new to silk too.  i think 70cm and gavroche pochette are good places to start.  for guys, if you are not so daring, monochromatic is easiest (like the ex-libris i had on yesterday).  it just added a touch of color to the outfit even if you are just wearing a basic tee.  losanges are great as well but depending on where you live, it may be perceived as a bit fashion forward!  

*sydspy*, of course you should do some modelling shots!  we want to see more of your GORGEOUS H collection!  i've had the horsehair charm for awhile.  i pre-purchased it in anticipation of what I would buy later, KWIM   Case in point, there are still a couple of twillies and a dip dye sitting in my closet, yet to be used!  but the time will come...


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu said:


> *Love-Vintage*, i am relatively new to silk too.  i think 70cm and gavroche pochette are good places to start.  for guys, if you are not so daring, monochromatic is easiest (like the ex-libris i had on yesterday).  it just added a touch of color to the outfit even if you are just wearing a basic tee.  losanges are great as well but depending on where you live, it may be perceived as a bit fashion forward!
> 
> *sydspy*, of course you should do some modelling shots!  we want to see more of your GORGEOUS H collection!  i've had the horsehair charm for awhile.  i pre-purchased it in anticipation of what I would buy later, KWIM   Case in point, there are still a couple of twillies and a dip dye sitting in my closet, yet to be used!  but the time will come...



I know exactly what you meant dear...........


----------



## fashionistaO

*hanyeu* dear .. you rock that victoria .. no second thoughts I hope .. looking hawt

hi *sydspy* .. long time no see your modeling shots .. are you back in aussie!?!

*spanky* .. that birkin was made w/ you in mind.


----------



## sydspy

fashionistaO said:


> *hanyeu* dear .. *you rock that victoria* .. no second thoughts I hope .. looking hawt
> 
> hi *sydspy* .. long time no see your modeling shots .. *are you back in aussie!?!*
> 
> *spanky* .. that birkin was made w/ you in mind.



Yeah, that Victoria is sooooooooooooo yummy, isn't it?.........

Yes I have since the end of February......... but recently just gone to and come back from Buenos Aires, "Don't cry for me Argentina..."...

I will see what I can do with the modeling shots dear........ I am a bit shy though......ha ha ha.......


----------



## souphamster

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Stumbled upon these pics  They reminded me NOT to forget to book my flight to Paris this spring...
> 
> Pique Polo in Rouge H & Evelyne III GM in Bleu Abysse Clemence (at Pont des Arts in Louvre area)
> 
> Pique Polo in Vert Maldive & Cape Cod MM in Rouge H Chamounix strap (at Chez Léon in Republic area)
> 
> Pique Polo in Vert Maldive & Evelyne II GM in Graphite Clemence (at Amorino Gelateria in La Marais)
> 
> Pique Polo in Vert Maldive (at a Café around the Louvre area)





droool.........................................wet...........................sticky....................... yummy.......................................


----------



## knapsu

Love-Vintage said:


> Hermes: HAC50 , double kelly bracelet, medor bracelet.


 
OH MY! AWESOME! I love love love your bracelet stack that you have. Is the kelly double tour with guilloché hardware?

And the HAC 60! Isn't it like superduper huge!? I love big bags (and brushed HW), but I tend to have nothing to put in them, and then they slouch, and it should be very heavy? Maybe, maybe I'll get one in toile and box combo some day... *drool*


----------



## knapsu

Haha I didn't read correctly. You wrote HAC 50, just my mind talking. I'd really wan't a 50 as well though haha!


----------



## Love-Vintage

knapsu said:


> OH MY! AWESOME! I love love love your bracelet stack that you have. Is the kelly double tour with guilloché hardware?
> 
> And the HAC 60! Isn't it like superduper huge!? I love big bags (and brushed HW), but I tend to have nothing to put in them, and then they slouch, and it should be very heavy? Maybe, maybe I'll get one in toile and box combo some day... *drool*



Thanks kanpsu 
Yes the kelly double is guilloche hardware.
HAC is abit big, but I Love big bags. It is kinda heavy but it's bearable lol.
My HAC doesn't slouch as much since the leather is ardenne.


----------



## Olof

knapsu said:


> Good Eyes Olof! As well as the statue of Eino Leino, a great poet who was also a friend to my grand father.
> 
> And Olof's avatar, emojosh, is a painting by Hugo Simberg hanging in a church in Tampere as well as in Atheneum, is so beatiful! I've seen it IRL.
> 
> Olof, btw, do you have some finnish connection?



My mothers family is finnland - swedish, and i have some connections to the finnish composer who conducted his composition Finlandia at Svenska Theatern


----------



## knapsu

OMG! I love Jean Sibelius


----------



## ueynah

My "model" pics for the day!

Cheche H stole in touterelle/bleu nuit and etoupe Trave Lindy.


----------



## ryomat

So cool hanyeu!!!


----------



## ueynah

another look over the weekend...

GM Losange with etoupe H belt


----------



## fashionistaO

*hy* .. like the caleche H scarf on you o_OOT!


----------



## footlocker

Hi *Hanyeu*, you are SUPER-COOL in this look.  H really suits you.



hanyeu said:


> *Love-Vintage*, I'll have to try it on sometimes (if I can find it). they are so hard to find IRL and it is difficult to buy it without trying them on first for sizing!
> 
> my look for today


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu, looking good dear..............

I have posted these shots in " Your Hermes in action" thread........., but I guess I should repost here.............

37cm Alezan Clemence Jypsiere







Gold Good News GM


----------



## ueynah

Sydpsy, yay!  looking good!  

the Goodnews look fabulous!  and you know how I feel about Jypsiere!  and of course, you are totally rocking both bags!


----------



## Love-Vintage

hanyeu: I really really like your travel lindy and the second scarf that you posted 


sydspy: I'm in love with your Jypsiere! and nice background


----------



## Love-Vintage

Here is my contribution for today...


----------



## LxTxNx

Any guys with JPG's?


----------



## Love-Vintage

I think someone had JPG in orange...


----------



## LxTxNx

Cool I would love to see pictures. =)


----------



## Love-Vintage

I believe it was from "Asians & their birkins". 
It was from a long time ago


----------



## fashionistaO

*sydspy* .. nice backdrop and yesss .. looking hawt!

*Love-Vintage* .. OOT! we are twins on the RH jige .. I use it for my HP mini!


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu, thanks dear........... keep the nice action shots coming dear ........

Love-Vintage, thanks for your nice comment dear......... love your Hac and the RH Jige....

FashionistaO, thanks dear..........and yes it was a hawt day.........ha ha ha.........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

hanyeu said:


> looking good, *Love-Vintage*.  May i ask what size is your Kelly double tour bracelet?  is the hardware guilloche?
> 
> *Orfeo Rouge H*, as always, you look great in H RTW!



Thanks  The H colour and cut suit me quite well.... and I tend to get a lot of mileage from H RtW as I dress 'smart-casual' to work.


----------



## Liberté

Love-Vintage said:


> I believe it was from "Asians & their birkins".
> It was from a long time ago


Ugh, you just revived my interesd for the jige! >_< Great photos everyone.


----------



## Love-Vintage

>_< I love love lovelovelove Jige


----------



## souphamster

happen to saw this pic at a blog.. what a nice bag... anyone knows the measurement?





 Black Collier de Chien, Gold Hardware with a Black 50 Paris Bombay Voyage


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Nice Easter Weekend out for a stroll 

Cartier Sunglasses
Hermes Cotton T-shirt in Bleu Chine
Cap Cod GM Double Tour in Etoupe 
Belt kit in Etoupe Clemence
Martin Margiella Trousers
Evelyne II GM Clemence Graphite
Paul Smith Orange socks
Church for Jil Sander Etoupe Suede wingtip


----------



## castorny

^^^Lookin great.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

castorny said:


> ^^^Lookin great.



Thanks ... a gorgeous spring day


----------



## sydspy

with my 42cm Victoria in Crinoline/Etoupe Clemence with PHW and Chche H in Tourtelle colourway..........


----------



## ueynah

*Orfeo Rouge H* and *Sydspy*, both of you look great!  Enjoying great weather with the gorgeous H outfits!

*Souphamster*, who is the cutie!?  The Paris Bombaby 50 is HUGE!  Not sure about the measurements but have seen a smaller version and because of its rather long and narrow East West dimension, the 50 length makes it look even longer!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Sydspy I like your victoria!

What's the orange thing that's hanging??


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

more please


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage said:


> Sydspy I like your victoria!
> 
> What's the orange thing that's hanging??



Love-Vintage, thanks dear.......... the orange thingy is a planet phone cover.............


----------



## Love-Vintage

Ooooooh very clever!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

My friend's SnapShot of me and iPad

Hermès Silk-Cashmere Jersey Shirt (Circa 1999???)
Hermès [FONT=Arial,]Barenia Ronde GM Quartz[/FONT]             [FONT=Arial,]
[/FONT]


----------



## Love-Vintage

Ohh Ipad  niceeeee

Like your watch too!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Izmir in Chocolat (sorry... lighting is kinda dark)


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Love-Vintage said:


> Ohh Ipad  niceeeee
> 
> Like your watch too!



Thank you  In Canada, we don't get our iPads until end of May '10


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Izmir in Chocolat (sorry... lighting is kinda dark)


They are surprisingly comfortable


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Pic is taken at Starbuck as I am having my coffee & Surfing the net this afternoon...
Goes well with my Handle Bar Goatie LOL

(wearing: Maison Martin Margiela Linen dress shirt SS/10)


----------



## matt-g

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Pic is taken at Starbuck as I am having my coffee & Surfing the net this afternoon...
> Goes well with my Handle Bar Goatie LOL
> 
> (wearing: Maison Martin Margiela Linen dress shirt SS/10)




Nice watch!  But I'm more envious of the vert veronnese shirt from one of your earlier posts!  None of the H's near me stock that many shirts.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

matt-g said:


> Nice watch!  But I'm more envious of the vert veronnese shirt from one of your earlier posts!  None of the H's near me stock that many shirts.


Thanks... That shirt I love... Funny that I don't wear it often... I usually wear my H Polo more 
I got great mileage from my Barenia watch.. As I have 3 straps (White Epsom. Brown Barenia and Black Barenia) and I change the straps all the time


----------



## matt-g

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Thanks... That shirt I love... Funny that I don't wear it often... I usually wear my H Polo more
> I got great mileage from my Barenia watch.. As I have 3 straps (White Epsom. Brown Barenia and Black Barenia) and I change the straps all the time



I don't know if it's available as a band for your watch, but vert olive barenia looks sharp, too!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

matt-g said:


> I don't know if it's available as a band for your watch, but vert olive barenia looks sharp, too!


YES... that will be nice... I doubt it though


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H, nice action shots as usual.............

Here is me with CheChe H in Brun Macascar, Constance Belt with brushed PHW in Graphite, Ebene Box 40cm Birkin and H sneakers............ b4 heading to a smalle meet up with Sydney TPFers........







And Cape Cod DBT with natural Barenia band, Eclipse Barenia Cuff and Chain D' Ancre............ at lunch in Leura, Australia.......... 






here is the site of the restaurant, anyone thinking of going to Leura should try it out.............

http://www.postcafebar.com.au/


----------



## Love-Vintage

Like Eben box  and love the stacking going on there


----------



## footlocker

*sydspy* always shows good pictures in great outfits.  a big thanks to you.


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage and footlocker, thank you for your nice comment............ I was merely wearing my uniform ( white T and a pair of jeans )..............ha ha ha...........


----------



## footlocker

But you H your uniform up with the gorgeous H stuff. You make te ordinary extraordinary.


----------



## sydspy

footlocker said:


> But you H your uniform up with the gorgeous H stuff.* You make te ordinary extraordinary*.



love that........... I think I need to frame that saying...........thank you.....


----------



## ueynah

dear Sydspy... love your outfit and especially th barenia Eclipse cuff.

and... when did you get the Cheche H in brun macascar?  hehehe


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu said:


> dear Sydspy... love your outfit and especially th barenia Eclipse cuff.
> 
> and... when did you get the Cheche H in brun macascar?  hehehe



Thanks dear.......... I miss your action shot dear........... I got that colourway with a help from a H angel dear on Wednesday, so that was literally my first time using it ............


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> ORFEO ROUGE H, nice action shots as usual.............
> 
> Here is me with CheChe H in Brun Macascar, Constance Belt with brushed PHW in Graphite, Ebene Box 40cm Birkin and H sneakers............ b4 heading to a smalle meet up with Sydney TPFers........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Cape Cod DBT with natural Barenia band, Eclipse Barenia Cuff and Chain D' Ancre............ at lunch in Leura, Australia..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the site of the restaurant, anyone thinking of going to Leura should try it out.............
> 
> http://www.postcafebar.com.au/



Nice outfit and LOVELY café  ... TPFers in Sydney eat well and dress well


----------



## ueynah

my basic H-it-up outfit for the recent SG TPF meet!

Modulation 70cm with H Belt in White Swift


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu said:


> my basic H-it-up outfit for the recent SG TPF meet!
> 
> Modulation 70cm with H Belt in White Swift



No wonder, you made all the heads turned on Orchard Rd..........


----------



## footlocker

You look good, man!



hanyeu said:


> my basic H-it-up outfit for the recent SG TPF meet!
> 
> Modulation 70cm with H Belt in White Swift


----------



## Love-Vintage

Looking very good Hanyeu!

Love the neutral tone

Is that H scarf??


----------



## BadRomance93

allanrvj said:


> I posted this on another thread but here it goes.
> 
> Paper CDC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside. As you can see, I'm still missing those pyramid studs for *e* and *f*. It's kinda difficult to do.


  I was all, HOLY S***, NO WAY, THEY MADE A WHITE ON WHITE ONE, THAT'S SO COO...wait a minute.


----------



## ueynah

Love-Vintage said:


> Looking very good Hanyeu!
> 
> Love the neutral tone
> 
> Is that H scarf??



Yes, it is a men's 70cm vintage silk from current season.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Hac50


----------



## fashionistaO

*hanyeu* .. ditto w/ syspy 

*Love-Vintage* .. the 50 looks great on you .. but isn't it a workout .. you must drive to your destinations, non!?!


----------



## Love-Vintage

fashionistaO said:


> *hanyeu* .. ditto w/ syspy
> 
> *Love-Vintage* .. the 50 looks great on you .. but isn't it a workout .. you must drive to your destinations, non!?!



I only carry 50 on weekends... 

this bag is too much for everyday school bag...

although I drive  to school


----------



## timothy mather

New Hermes TOUAREG Buckle, Sterling Silver, each one hand carved and individual !


----------



## posh

timothy mather said:


> New Hermes TOUAREG Buckle, Sterling Silver, each one hand carved and individual !



great style


----------



## sydspy

With the wonderful help from my H Angel............ I managed to score this CE Stole in Noir/Gris...............


----------



## robee

sydspy said:


> With the wonderful help from my H Angel............ I managed to score this CE Stole in Noir/Gris...............


 






we are belt twins too!


----------



## sydspy

*robee*, I think that I added a splash of autumn colour to my day dear.........


----------



## ueynah

congrats on the new stole!  we are cousins.. i have it in the chocolate/beige colorway.  

i forgot it is entering into autumn/winter season down under now!  this will be just perfect!  now, moving along, what about the CE GM Shawl!?   That is another GORGEOUS piece that you should get!

as always, love the orange buckle!  we are twins on the belt as well!


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu said:


> congrats on the new stole!  we are cousins.. i have it in the chocolate/beige colorway.
> 
> i forgot it is entering into autumn/winter season down under now!  this will be just perfect!  now, moving along, what about the CE GM Shawl!?   That is another GORGEOUS piece that you should get!
> 
> as always, love the orange buckle!  we are twins on the belt as well!



Yeah I saw that CE stole of yours on you photo book.......that is another gorgy colour combo......You should post more of your action shots..... regarding the shawl, I do not like the shawl style much , I am much of a stole type of person........... 

I just love to add a little of colour to my autumn/winter wardrobe dear..................


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> With the wonderful help from my H Angel............ I managed to score this CE Stole in Noir/Gris...............



nice scarf and love the belt


----------



## sydspy

*Love-Vintage*,  just added a little touch of colour dear...........


----------



## footlocker

OK, *sydspy*, you always ROCK!  The stole looks so fabulous on you.



sydspy said:


> With the wonderful help from my H Angel............ I managed to score this CE Stole in Noir/Gris...............


----------



## sydspy

*footlocke*r, thank you............


----------



## loves

YAY sydspy! i'm so glad you got this. really.  you look so cute and cuddly in that. it looks way better on you than on me.

hanyeu too gorgeous. i loved that vintage scarf on you, just didn't want to be all over you that day *was sick and germs you know..* you look out for this desperate old lady next time you are in sg hahaha


----------



## loves

love vintage love the outfit, black hoodie and metal chain thingy. love.
and your hac, it is beautiful.

timothy looking good, love the accents of colour on you


----------



## sydspy

loves said:


> YAY sydspy! i'm so glad you got this. really.  *you look so cute and cuddly* in that. it looks way better on you than on me.
> 
> hanyeu too gorgeous. i loved that vintage scarf on you, just didn't want to be all over you that day *was sick and germs you know..* you look out for this desperate old lady next time you are in sg hahaha



thanks *loves*, I started to think that I resemble a " Teddy Bear".........


----------



## loves

lol ok how about a good looking loveable smiley teddy bear? well if you come to sg you got to give me a _bear_hug! that's all i ask for hehehe 

eta: upon rereading this thread sounds like i'm propositioning all the male tpfrs lol hey no worries lads, i'm a decent married lady ok?


----------



## sydspy

loves said:


> lol ok how about a good looking loveable smiley teddy bear? well* if you come to sg you got to give me a bearhug! that's all i ask for hehehe *
> 
> eta: upon rereading this thread sounds like i'm propositioning all the male tpfrs lol hey no worries lads, i'm a decent married lady ok?


 
sure can............ That is one extra mission other than visiting H.......


----------



## loves

sydspy said:


> sure can............ That is one extra mission other than visiting H.......


 
yay


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Went out with friends for some shopping...sorry for the blur pictures..
birkin 40cm PHW, 177cm


----------



## sydspy

You are looking good..................


----------



## ueynah

looking good, *b-boy*!  love the new birkin 40 on you!


----------



## footlocker

yeah, you look good!


sydspy said:


> You are looking good..................


----------



## Love-Vintage

balenciaga-boy said:


> Went out with friends for some shopping...sorry for the blur pictures..
> birkin 40cm PHW, 177cm



No words needed


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Thanks guys!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

timothy mather said:


> New Hermes TOUAREG Buckle, Sterling Silver, each one hand carved and individual !


The TOUAREG BUCKLE is great  They are great with Jeans


----------



## sxcruz22

balenciaga-boy said:


> Went out with friends for some shopping...sorry for the blur pictures..
> birkin 40cm PHW, 177cm



Looks good !  Makes me think I can rock one someday.


----------



## fashionistaO

*sydspy* .. you lucked out w/ the CE!

*b-boy *.. hawt!

hihi *loves* .. how you doing .. all better .. no more germs^^


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

H-Polo in Rouge H
Belt kit in Rouge H Clemence
Cap Cod Watch in Rouge H Chamounix Strap
Etro Linen Shorts


----------



## Love-Vintage

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> H-Polo in Rouge H
> Belt kit in Rouge H Clemence
> Cap Cod Watch in Rouge H Chamounix Strap
> Etro Linen Shorts



 Love your tee and your belt for sure


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Love-Vintage said:


> Love your tee and your belt for sure


Thanks... This is my usually summer outfit at work


----------



## hcucmp

timothy mather said:


> Hi Guys, Just a couple of shots, Orange Bag by Bally, Orange Belt by Hermes.
> Triangle Scarf by Hermes, Black Croc Belt (personal vintage ) new Buckle both by Hermes.


----------



## hcucmp




----------



## ueynah

my two latest looks for dreary hot humid weather in Taipei...


----------



## footlocker

look good, Hanyeu


----------



## Love-Vintage

I like the scarf outfit


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu said:


> my two latest looks for dreary hot humid weather in Taipei...



looking good as always , *hanyeu*..............


----------



## sydspy

me with my new Gris T 40cm HAC , H Bomber Jacket, New Libris with Fringe Stole in Noir, Constance belt Kit in Graphite/Black, and H sneakers................


----------



## balenciaga-boy

That gris T is amazing~


----------



## ueynah

LOVE everything on you, Sydspy and I mean, everything!  You look fantastic!

Oh dear, my wishlist just keeps growing!


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu said:


> LOVE everything on you, Sydspy and I mean, everything!  You look fantastic!
> 
> Oh dear, my wishlist just keeps growing!



You are just being toooooo kind dear........... Would the 40cm HAC be on your big and growing wishlist now?...............


----------



## Liberté

^
I totally agree with hanyeu, it's one of those rare outfits that you don't really notice right away because it's not in your face, but makes you think "that's a really well dressed guy" even a couple of minutes after having seen it.


----------



## shopgirl bb

*sydspy , *this is what I called casual elegance. Cool outfit !! 


sydspy said:


> me with my new Gris T 40cm HAC , H Bomber Jacket, New Libris with Fringe Stole in Noir, Constance belt Kit in Graphite/Black, and H sneakers................


----------



## LxTxNx

Constance belt Kit is not on the US website... Can someone help me with telling me the price? Thanks


----------



## sydspy

Liberté;15422383 said:
			
		

> ^
> I totally agree with hanyeu, it's one of those rare outfits that you don't really notice right away because it's not in your face, but makes you think "that's a really well dressed guy" even a couple of minutes after having seen it.



ooooooooooh you are so sweeeeeeeeeeeet............thank you......


----------



## sydspy

shopgirl bb said:


> *sydspy , *this is what I called casual elegance. Cool outfit !!



You have made my day dear...........thanks................


----------



## sydspy

LxTxNx said:


> Constance belt Kit is not on the US website... Can someone help me with telling me the price? Thanks



It is AUD 1,3xx.xx...........


----------



## LxTxNx

sydspy said:


> It is AUD 1,3xx.xx...........



Thanks Sweetie!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

shopgirl bb said:


> *sydspy , *this is what I called casual elegance. Cool outfit !!


I like your HAC very very much too ( I assumed it is Gris Toutourelle in Clemence)... GREAT size for you and it will be for me as my work-bag.... that will also be my next planned non-impulsive Hermès acquisition  (Colour TBA )

Love your ensemble... Your outfit is fantastic... I think u will look even cooler if you show the neckline a bit more and drop the scarf ... and I just love the bomber jacket... is it a reversible one or non-reversible? I know Hermès S/S 2010 has made a few reversible baseball jackets


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I like your HAC very very much too ( I assumed it is Gris Toutourelle in Clemence)... GREAT size for you and it will be for me as my work-bag.... that will also be my next planned non-impulsive Hermès acquisition  (Colour TBA )
> 
> Love your ensemble... Your outfit is fantastic... I think u will look even cooler if you show the neckline a bit more and drop the scarf ... and I just love the bomber jacket... is it a reversible one or non-reversible? I know Hermès S/S 2010 has made a few reversible baseball jackets



Thank you for your fashion advise...........and my Jacket is not a reversible one.......... I am looking forward to see your new HAC............


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Thank you for your fashion advise...........and my Jacket is not a reversible one.......... I am looking forward to see your new HAC............


Well, re: HAC 40... not until at least 2011  I am still waiting for my SO Rouge H Evelyn GM and my Etoupe Evelyn TGM... HAC will be a SO and likely in INDIGO Fjord with Brush PHW and Brown stitches  I think it will look elegant and durable...


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Well, re: HAC 40... not until at least 2011  I am still waiting for my SO Rouge H Evelyn GM and my Etoupe Evelyn TGM... HAC will be a SO and likely in INDIGO Fjord with Brush PHW and Brown stitches  I think it will look elegant and durable...



Oh I see, you seem to like Evelyn a lot, what do you think of it being so thin?.......... Could you fit many things in there?.............Don't all your things get on top of each other and become hard to reach?...........sorry for all the questions.........but I saw this lovely  Barenia and Toile Evelyn GM .........and thinking............HMMMMMMMMM.........


----------



## souphamster

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> H-Polo in Rouge H
> Belt kit in Rouge H Clemence
> Cap Cod Watch in Rouge H Chamounix Strap
> Etro Linen Shorts



my dear, u lost weight..


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

more pics please...


----------



## balenciaga-boy

*Bump*


----------



## LxTxNx

sydspy ur look is hot! Btw


----------



## sydspy

Thank you *LxTxNx*............ 

Here is what I had on the other day when SYD was wet and cold........

H Reversible Jacket, New Libris with Fringe in Blanc, H Belt Kit Gold/Black, Alezan Clemence 37cm Jypsiere, and H Sneakers............


----------



## footlocker

*sydspy*, you are the king of H!


----------



## ueynah

*Sydspy*, tres chic!  when did you get the New Libris stole in blanc!?


----------



## sydspy

Thank you *footlocker*............

*hanyeu*............I got this Blanc last winter ...............

Here is me getting ready to go out for dinner (tonight)........... H Leather Bomber Jacket, H cardigan, H belt, H small canvas bag and H sneakers..........


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Great shot,* sydspy* ! WOW you look so handsome and chic! Bet you are the best dressed at the restaurant tonight. Enjoy!


----------



## sydspy

*LIBRADIAMONDS*.............. Thanks for your kind words........... I had way too much to drink ..........


----------



## Love-Vintage

drooling over your jypsiere


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

sydspy.. u ROCK


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Nice coordinations!!


----------



## sydspy

​*
Love-Vintage, LV-PRADAfanatic, and balenciaga boy​*
​


----------



## loves

i LOVE you with the jypsiere, it is so you. fab outfit.
you look absolutely   c'mere gimme a hug 



sydspy said:


> Thank you *LxTxNx*............
> 
> Here is what I had on the other day when SYD was wet and cold........
> 
> H Reversible Jacket, New Libris with Fringe in Blanc, H Belt Kit Gold/Black, Alezan Clemence 37cm Jypsiere, and H Sneakers............


----------



## loves

wah the jacket..it's the bomb

c'mere gimme another hug


----------



## sydspy

*loves*............... Not only I will give you two hugs..........I will throw in two kisses as well.................How is that?............


----------



## loves

wah *faints* 
:kiss:


----------



## sydspy

*loves*........... don't forget to head back to work.............


----------



## fashionistaO

*loves, sydspy* .. you guys are too cute!


ORFEO ROUGE H .. can't wait to see your bags .. and your SO indigo sounds TDF



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Well, re: HAC 40... not until at least 2011  I am still waiting for my SO Rouge H Evelyn GM and my Etoupe Evelyn TGM... HAC will be a SO and likely in INDIGO Fjord with Brush PHW and Brown stitches  I think it will look elegant and durable...


----------



## sydspy

fashionistaO said:


> *loves, sydspy* .. you guys are too cute!
> 
> 
> ORFEO ROUGE H .. can't wait to see your bags .. and your SO indigo sounds TDF
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by ORFEO ROUGE H
> Well, re: HAC 40... not until at least 2011  I am still waiting for my SO Rouge H Evelyn GM and my Etoupe Evelyn TGM... HAC will be a SO and likely in INDIGO Fjord with Brush PHW and Brown stitches  I think it will look elegant and durable...[/QOUTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna join our hugging session?............
Click to expand...


----------



## fashionistaO

*mwhaa*  .. :lolots:


----------



## sydspy

Just came back from a dinner to celebrate an official day of Winter in Sydney......... ha ha ha ( another excuse to go out drinking, I suppose..............)

H leather bomber jacket, H jumper, Che Che H stole, H small canvas bag, Constance belt, and H sneakers............


----------



## jondoe89

sydspy said:


> Just came back from a dinner to celebrate an official day of Winter in Sydney......... ha ha ha ( another excuse to go out drinking, I suppose..............)
> 
> H leather bomber jacket, H jumper, Che Che H stole, H small canvas bag, Constance belt, and H sneakers............



can you please post some more pics of your belt (if it is indeed the BIG constance belt) maybe if u have one wearing with a suit or dress shirt thanks


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Oh I see, you seem to like Evelyn a lot, what do you think of it being so thin?.......... Could you fit many things in there?.............Don't all your things get on top of each other and become hard to reach?...........sorry for all the questions.........but I saw this lovely  Barenia and Toile Evelyn GM .........and thinking............HMMMMMMMMM.........


I have a bag organizer... it fits right into a GM or TGM Evelyn III ... perfect for me as a massager bag and the TGM fits my laptop ... and it is LIGHT!!!! Much lighter than a Jypsiere and about the same as a Steve (still lighter)... so many virtues I cannot tell you enough about the bag LOL!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

jondoe89 said:


> can you please post some more pics of your belt (if it is indeed the BIG constance belt) maybe if u have one wearing with a suit or dress shirt thanks


I really LOVE the jacket  suits you so well !!!


----------



## ueynah

me  your outfit, *Sydspy*!


----------



## sydspy

*jondoe89*............. I will see what I can do about picture of me wearing constance belt with a suit, but I really don't think that it will give the right vibe though......... I personlly think that the wide constace belt kit is too casual for the suit.............
*
ORFEO ROUGH H*................Thank you for the input on the capability of the Evelyn
*
hanyeu*............. love your style too..............


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Theme for the summer... was taken yesterday on the beach  Gorgeous early summer day 

Etriviere Belt with Natural Bridle Leather 32mm*
Lacoste shorts
*Chaine d'Ancre Bracelet, silver

 Have a great summer


----------



## Love-Vintage

SUMMER~!! 

I'm off to beach day after tomorrow!


----------



## sydspy

*ORFEO ROUGE H*.............woohoo, nice summer look indeed................I miss summer, it has been wet wet wet here in SYD for the past week..............

It has been a little quiet on TPF , so here comes another action shot of me in BA while waiting for my lunch at Evita Musuem Restaurant..............

me with H jumper with zipper, Chaine d' Ancre bracelet and Capcod DBT watch in Nautral Barenia..............


----------



## jondoe89

Sydspy any luck of getting a pic of big h belt with suit? thanks.


----------



## loves

nice summer pic!!

hellooo sydspy, looking very cute in evita all H'd up! ..love the barenia cape cod 
*waves at fashionistaO*


----------



## sydspy

*loves*...............you are waaaaaaaaaaaaay to kind...............

*jondoe89*............ I will do that when I get home this evening..................


----------



## loves

sydspy said:


> *loves*...............you are waaaaaaaaaaaaay to kind...............


 
cos i have ulterior motives


----------



## sydspy

*loves*............. ooh motives............ more than one?............

This is what I worn this morning........... H jumper, H reversible Jacket, Losange Cashmere/silk, Constance Belt , Victoria Cabas GM white Clemence and H sneakers............


----------



## balenciaga-boy

sydspy, I've been searching for a white bag...and I think that cabas might be it!!!


----------



## sydspy

balenciaga-boy said:


> sydspy, I've been searching for a white bag...and I think that cabas might be it!!!



I love my Victoria Cabas, as it is so under radar and holds a lot as well........... You should get one............


----------



## jondoe89

Thanks for the pm sydspy. But if it wouldn't trouble you too much could you get a pic of u wearing those grey denim with a big h belt and button down? Thanks.


----------



## talea

sydspy......you look very very good...


----------



## sydspy

Thank you *talea*............


----------



## MHB Int

Hey Sydspy....just wanting to say you look very good. I like your attitude as well. It's not easy to pull a mankin. Maybe oneday I will have the guts to do this. Congrats.


----------



## sydspy

Thank you *MHB Int*............. I am looking forward to seeing your actiion shots on this thread as well..............


----------



## fashionistaO

*waving* 'ello dearies  *loves*, *B-boy* !!!!! 

*syd *.. nice BA site shot .. but today you're looking toasty^^ .. long time no see the white bag .. love the white accents .. 

where's *hy* .. he's been MIA .. must be meditating


----------



## sydspy

fashionistaO said:


> *waving* 'ello dearies  *loves*, *B-boy* !!!!!
> 
> *syd *.. nice BA site shot .. but today you're looking toasty^^ .. long time no see the white bag .. love the white accents ..
> 
> where's *hy* .. he's been MIA .. must be meditating



Thanks dear, love love love white bag as well............. Have you checked the "Inventory thread".......... I do not believe that *hanyeu* is meditating , he is enjoying his H sightings dear...............


----------



## Felle1984

Lovely photos, *sydspy*! Thank you for reviving this thread!


----------



## MHB Int

sydspy said:


> Thank you *MHB Int*............. I am looking forward to seeing your actiion shots on this thread as well..............


 
I think it will take me awhile to do it...a shy guy here. Maybe one day with your guidance. :-P 
Right now just snuggling with my Hermes blanket and a glass of X.O. relaxing. Hope you'all are keeping warm. Cheers.


----------



## sydspy

*Felle 1984*............ Thank you for your nice comment dear..............

*MHB Int*.........There is nothing to be shy about, we are all H lovers here..........


----------



## sydspy

In orfer to avoid people being sick of seeing my face every single day, I will only post the action shot of my bag (tonight only, ha ha ha)...............

Toile/Barenia Marwari GM with horse hair charm (white/Barenia) in action at my friend's place..........


----------



## shopgirl bb

*sydspy* , we like to see your total look ! 



sydspy said:


> In orfer to avoid people being sick of seeing my face every single day, I will only post the action shot of my bag (tonight only, ha ha ha)...............
> 
> Toile/Barenia Marwari GM with horse hair charm (white/Barenia) in action at my friend's place..........


----------



## sydspy

Here we go I am back............. This has been taken quite a while back , but I would like to share this picture with you.............

Me with my beloved girls, Lola and Amy.........with my CDC Gaine in Black Swift............


----------



## fashionistaO

syd .. but your the star of the show



sydspy said:


> In orfer to avoid people being sick of seeing my face every single day, I will only post the action shot of my bag (tonight only, ha ha ha)...............
> 
> Toile/Barenia Marwari GM with horse hair charm (white/Barenia) in action at my friend's place..........


----------



## loves

you got your GAINE!! yay! looks fabulous on you *sydspy*. we're twins on this except mine's xs  ps i love stacking this with the black etriviere double tour with the medor studs, it adds some hardware to the stack.
lovely marwari shot, the charm is the perfect accessory for it.
hey again fashionistaO


----------



## sydspy

*fashionistaO*............... I am back............

*loves*............. I got this Black CDC Gaine a while back, but still looking for other colours...............sooooooooooooooooooo difficult to find................ more difficult than a birkin..................


----------



## MHB Int

Can't those thing be order Sydspy? I think the SA can put an order for you...I hope they can...actually that is what I was wondering about.... Are the SA only taking orders for bags?


----------



## sydspy

MHB Int said:


> Can't those thing be order Sydspy? I think the SA can put an order for you...I hope they can...actually that is what I was wondering about.... Are the SA only taking orders for bags?



I already expressed my interest and the SA has mentioned that they will let the SM knows of my interest for the next order time........... I will wait and see if there will be any of my size coming in on the next shipment....................


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Chilling in Toronto ... in Trinity Square 

Hermes Polo - Marine S/S 2010
Belt Kit
Barenia Watch - White Epsom

Cartier sunglasses
Maison Martin Margiela trousers


----------



## sydspy

*ORFEO ROUGE H*............. nice relaxing indeed..............


----------



## sydspy

Here is what I wore today............

H cardigan, H cotton scarf, Constance belt, CDC Gaine in Black Swift , Lindy Voyage in BJ and H sneakers.........


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

*ORFEO ROUGE H*, Absolutely gorgeous shot!

*sydspy*,smashingly handsome....keep up the good look!


----------



## sydspy

*LIBRADIANMONDS*...............You have been too kind............ thank you dear...........


----------



## MHB Int

Very nice Sydspy....love your collections....you look very smart and the combination is amazing...


----------



## sydspy

*MHB Int*..............thank you for a nice comment............


----------



## champ

BELLA, I love your grey bag! Do you mind to tell me what size it is. and did you have to wait for long time? It loooks perfect on you.


----------



## sydspy

champ said:


> BELLA, I love your grey bag! Do you mind to tell me what size it is. and did you have to wait for long time? It loooks perfect on you.



I assume that you are referring to me........ The bag is a HAC 40cm in Gris Tourterelle Clemence.......... I actually got if off the shelf from H Buenos Aires recently............Thank you for your nice comment.............

Here is the link to my reveal............

http://http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/wanna-see-trouble-robees-buy-now-think-later-591327.html

PS: if you meant to ask someone else, I do apologise.............


----------



## ueynah

i think he meant, bello? 

oh dear, is it that cold down under, Sydspy?  Do I need to pick up a few winter pieces from my Paris sale?


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu said:


> *i think he meant, bello*?
> 
> oh dear, is it that cold down under, Sydspy?  Do I need to pick up a few winter pieces from my Paris sale?



Yeah ha ha ha.......... I can sometimes be bella ........

YUP, it is getting cooler now in SYD, so MEL will be a lot colder dear.......... You'd better get something nice and warm from the Sale dear.........well worth it............. Miss your action shots, please post more...............


----------



## champ

thank you sydspy. you were so lucky to get that fab bags without waiting. it's absolutely gorgeous, very caught my eyes. drool


----------



## champ

i'm newbie to H bag so what's different between HAC and Birkin apart from the size. to me, large birkin can look similasr to HAC.


----------



## sydspy

champ said:


> i'm newbie to H bag so what's different between HAC and Birkin apart from the size. to me, large birkin can look similasr to HAC.



Basically a HAC is taller than a birkin , and also come with different hardware (40,45,50 and 55cm)................

I haven't taken a picture of both my HAC and Birkin in the same shot, so here is a picture of a comparison shot of a 40cm HAC and a 40cm Birkin by *ILML*...........







If you feel like reading more.............

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/

One more tip......... A search button on the top right hand corner is fairly helpful.............


----------



## champ

sydspy said:


> basically a hac is taller than a birkin , and also come with different hardware (40,45,50 and 55cm)................
> 
> I haven't taken a picture of both my hac and birkin in the same shot, so here is a picture of a comparison shot of a 40cm hac and a 40cm birkin by *ilml*...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you feel like reading more.............
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/
> 
> one more tip......... A search button on the top right hand corner is fairly helpful.............


 
thank you


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> *ORFEO ROUGE H*, Absolutely gorgeous shot!
> 
> *sydspy*,smashingly handsome....keep up the good look!


Thanks Libra  My stay-cation is almost over


----------



## pamella

*Sydspy-*  Awww Lola and Amy are just beautiful! and fabulous CDC! and love your
look today!
*Orfeo-*  Very stylish!


----------



## sydspy

*pamella*............Thank you for your comment......... I always love how you "H it Up" as well.............BTW Lola and Amy say thank you............woof woof..........


----------



## sydspy

The other day was the first time in a month that I could take my Ebene Box Birkin out for a swing, as the rain has stopped............ Here is what I wore on that day...........

H Cardigan, K en C GM Shawl. H belt kit, Chain D' Ancre, Cape Cod DBT Watch, Ebene Box Birkin 40cm, and H sneakers...........


----------



## ryomat

GREAT SHOT * sydspy* !! 

All Perfect match!!! 
I love your box birkin and the KenC shawl!!!


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

*sydspy*, you always know how to look your best ...love how you coordinate your clothes and H and your Box Birkin is !


----------



## ryomat

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> *sydspy*, you always know how to look your best ...love how you coordinate your clothes and H and your Box Birkin is !


 

Hihi *E*,are you still enjoyin' your trip?


----------



## sydspy

*ryomat*...............Thanks dear...............and I also adore your BBB ............ 
*
LIBRADIAMONDS*..............  I am still learning dear.............when do we get to see your latest acquisition?..............


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

*ryomat*, am on a mission....to hunt and grab as many pom poms if I can find any !

*sydspy*, Ginza H takes 5 working days to prepare cites and I got to wait 2 more days . Will post pictures once she is in my arms.


----------



## sydspy

*LIBRADIAMONDS*............... Ok, I will keep my eyes out for your Exotic B then? (I guess).....or is that a K?......... Oh pompoms, you'd better get them all before *Typhoon Robee* hit Japanes shore again..............


----------



## shopgirl bb

*sydspy*, you always look so stylish ! 

And you always wear a sunshine smile !



sydspy said:


> The other day was the first time in a month that I could take my Ebene Box Birkin out for a swing, as the rain has stopped............ Here is what I wore on that day...........
> 
> H Cardigan, K en C GM Shawl. H belt kit, Chain D' Ancre, Cape Cod DBT Watch, Ebene Box Birkin 40cm, and H sneakers...........


----------



## sydspy

Thank you *shopgirl bb*........... You have been too kind............


----------



## ryomat

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> *ryomat*, am on a mission....to hunt and grab as many pom poms if I can find any !


 

Good luck on your hunting 
and I can't wait your reveal


----------



## ryomat

sydspy said:


> *ryomat*...............Thanks dear...............and I also adore your BBB ............


 

Thanks so much


----------



## fashionistaO

*syd *.. your a head turner .. love the look w/ your box!


----------



## sydspy

*fashionistaO*.......... Thank you dear.......... love love love the box B as well.........so much lighter than my other B..........


----------



## r15324

sydspy said:


> The other day was the first time in a month that I could take my Ebene Box Birkin out for a swing, as the rain has stopped............ Here is what I wore on that day...........
> 
> H Cardigan, K en C GM Shawl. H belt kit, Chain D' Ancre, Cape Cod DBT Watch, Ebene Box Birkin 40cm, and H sneakers...........



Love the look!


----------



## sydspy

*r15324*.............Thank you for a nice comment.............


----------



## talea

sydspy....you always look good !!..is it ok for me to say 'HI' if i bump into you in the city???...


----------



## knapsu

Wow Sydspy! I really love the Birkin! Box is really special, isn't it!? I really wan't one as well, but I'm kind of anxious about scratches on a new one.


----------



## sydspy

talea said:


> sydspy....you always look good !!..is it ok for me to say 'HI' if i bump into you in the city???...


*
talea*.............. Certainly, please do............. Did you hear anything from H about beautiful croc Birkin?.......... Will it be reunited with you soon?.........


----------



## sydspy

knapsu said:


> Wow Sydspy! I really love the Birkin! Box is really special, isn't it!? I really wan't one as well, but I'm kind of anxious about scratches on a new one.



*knapsu*............ Box is not for a faint-hearted person............. If you love it, you should get it and enjoy using it.............. I think scratches give the bag the indivuality and character............. I do love scratches on mine.............


----------



## balenciaga-boy

the box birkin looks amazing sydspy!! can't wait to see a close up of the bag's 'character' =)


----------



## sydspy

*balenciaga-boy*.............Thank you......... I find that scratches are almost blended in nicely and fairly unnoticeable............Here is the picture of the bag closed up..........


----------



## ryomat

sydspy said:


> *knapsu*............ Box is not for a faint-hearted person............. If you love it, you should get it and enjoy using it.............. I think scratches give the bag the indivuality and character............. I do love scratches on mine.............


 
I totally agree with you!!


----------



## knapsu

WOW! This is what I call a beautiful bag!



sydspy said:


> *balenciaga-boy*.............Thank you......... I find that scratches are almost blended in nicely and fairly unnoticeable............Here is the picture of the bag closed up..........


----------



## talea

sydspy.....yes,i did get a call from H,they did send back to Paris,to the craftsman who did the bag,all is good and is on its way back......


----------



## sydspy

*talea*................wow, that is a good news.............
*
knapsu*.............. I really admire the *Genuine* H Beauty............


----------



## balenciaga-boy

amazing!!!!


----------



## footlocker

sydspy, you always ROCK!


----------



## sydspy

*footlocker*..............Thank you for the nice comment.............. You should post your action picture here as well..............


----------



## footlocker

i dont have much H items....so I leave the modeling works to you....

By the way, did I mention that I really like your smiles?  I feel happier after seeing your smily faces.


----------



## mojo

sydspy said:


> *balenciaga-boy*.............Thank you......... I find that scratches are almost blended in nicely and fairly unnoticeable............Here is the picture of the bag closed up..........


 
whoa sydspy, look at the sheen on your box!!!  wowzers!!!  I've always been a little afraid of box leather but I think you're changing my mind!


----------



## sydspy

footlocker said:


> i dont have much H items....so I leave the modeling works to you....
> 
> By the way, did I mention that I really like your smiles?  I feel happier after seeing your smily faces.



You have been too kind..............thank you ............


----------



## be_ware

sydspy, u certainly rock H


----------



## sydspy

*mojo*.............. You should not be afraid of anything in Box leather ......... Scaratches will blend it with the look of the leather and becomes beautiful.............

*be_ware*........... Thank you for your super kind comment...........


----------



## mojo

sydspy said:


> *mojo*.............. You should not be afraid of anything in Box leather ......... Scaratches will blend it with the look of the leather and becomes beautiful.............
> 
> *be_ware*........... Thank you for your super kind comment...........


 
oh syd......I so did not need this encouragement.....


----------



## Hermes Only

I hardly post around here..I thought, I'd share some of my favorite things..

Etoupe Birkin 40cm, Clemence, PHW
Blue De Prusse, Birkin 40cm, Togo, PHW
Massai GM, Orange H
H Belt, H Scarf (Fairy Tales Fuschia/Green Colorway)..

And my special dogs...Skipper & Gilligan!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Love the bags on you W :coolpics:


----------



## MHB Int

Very nice Hermes_only....You really look great and loveeee your dogs.


----------



## MHB Int

Hey Sydspy....just wanted to say hello. Thought I saw you today at the H boutique....did you get anything from the store today?


----------



## loves

love your box b sydspy...it is gorgeous

hello again hermes only, love the pics


----------



## sydspy

*Hermes Only*................ You look so relaxed with your dogs.............. Nice shots............

*MHB Int*.............. Yeah I went to H this afternoon........... I got myself 2 pairs of Gloves and a blackberry cover............. You should have said hello...............
*
loves*............thanks dear..............one hug for you............


----------



## MHB Int

lol...so it is you. :-P

Yeah I saw you looking at gloves and the HAC 50....

Next time I see you, I will defenitely say hello......Congratulations on your recent purchases....

I am sure we will be seeing it here soon.


----------



## sydspy

MHB Int said:


> lol...so it is you. :-P
> 
> Yeah I saw you looking at gloves and the HAC 50....
> 
> Next time I see you, I will defenitely say hello......Congratulations on your recent purchases....
> 
> I am sure we will be seeing it here soon.



Now you're making me wonder amongst those people in H, which one you were............


----------



## MHB Int

LOL...red cap and red scarf.....hehehe


----------



## sydspy

MHB Int said:


> LOL...red cap and red scarf.....hehehe



Oh I see.......... You bought something, didn't you?.........


----------



## MHB Int

ahh...you saw me then. hehehe...yes I did. A 35 Birkin for my mom in parchmin and 2 belts and a scarf...Did you get the gloves with H symbols and what colour is the Ipod case?


----------



## sydspy

Yeah, there was only one person in H who fit your description............ So it could not have been someone else..........ooh congrats...........parchment is so beautiful........... Getting back to the thread topic, here is what I got to day............


----------



## MHB Int

Congrats Sydspy....lovely.....very nice.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

sydspy!! I just saw the BB case earlier today!! But they only had it in black and eutoupe....so I didn't get mine.....yet 

love your new additions!!!


----------



## sydspy

balenciaga-boy said:


> sydspy!! I just saw the BB case earlier today!! But they only had it in black and eutoupe....so I didn't get mine.....yet
> 
> love your new additions!!!



Yeah the orange is such a pop of colour in my bag...........love it .........thank you..............


----------



## Hermes Only

Thank You, Sydspy!


----------



## ueynah

sydspy said:


> Yeah, there was only one person in H who fit your description............ So it could not have been someone else..........ooh congrats...........parchment is so beautiful........... Getting back to the thread topic, here is what I got to day............



dear...

i think your collection is growing to become better than what I can find at the Madison Men Store! 

Congrats on the lovely haul!


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*........... thank you dear.......... please post your action shots when you can............

Here is what I wore today............

H Cardigan, CE Stole, Constance belt, CDC ring with leather band, Ebene Box Birkin and H sneakers...........


----------



## Hermes Only

*SydSpy*: You always Look FANTASTIC..so, Stylish...LUV the Leather Jacket! 

Its Summer here in the U.S...I guess, Is it Winter there down under, No? How cold does it get there?... (its interesting to see fellow tpfr's buddies with wearing 2 different seasons outfit at the same time, accross the continents..) We're wearing Shorts and Tee's here...

Summer's my favorite season..but I look forward in wearing my Leather Jackets, Scarfs and Sweaters in 4 Months!!


----------



## sydspy

Hermes Only said:


> *SydSpy*: You always Look FANTASTIC..so, Stylish...LUV the Leather Jacket!
> 
> Its Summer here in the U.S...I guess, Is it Winter there down under, No? How cold does it get there?... (its interesting to see fellow tpfr's buddies with wearing 2 different seasons outfit at the same time, accross the continents..) We're wearing Shorts and Tee's here...
> 
> Summer's my favorite season..but I look forward in wearing my Leather Jackets, Scarfs and Sweaters in 4 Months!!



*Hermes Only*............Thank you for your nice comment............ I love my H bomber jacket as well, and love it even more as I got it from the last H Sale in Bangkok for 60% off............woo hoo , cannot get better than that .........

It is getting cooler now in Sydney..........It is btw 8-19 degrees celsius in the city at the moment and this is only the beginning of our winter.......... I guess this year will get colder than last year due to the "global warming" phenomena............


----------



## eminere

Ohhh  sydspy you look great!  You have an amazing collection of bags; your grey HAC is probably one of my H HGs as well


----------



## sydspy

*eminere*..........Thank you, you have been so kind................ That Gris T HAC is soooooooooooo lovely that I could not leave it at H.............


----------



## MHB Int

It is always nice to see you always full force with Hermes. like I said before, you look great and you pull it off beautifully. Certainly setting a standard here.....a very high one!!! Cheers.


----------



## eminere

sydspy said:


> *eminere*..........Thank you, you have been so kind................ That Gris T HAC is soooooooooooo lovely that *I could not leave it at H*.............


But of course - and now it's found a great home, in your hands


----------



## sydspy

*MHB Int*............thank you for your nice comment............

Here is what I wore today............. 

H cardigan, Noir New Libris with fringe, H Leather Bomber Jacket, Constance Belt, H sneakers and Gris T HAC 40cm..............


----------



## Ybee

Here are my little boxes


----------



## be_ware

sydspy.... your H collections never failed to make me drool....

Ybee.... gorgeous kelly dog....


Just to share my gold togo birkin 40... apologies, my pic is blur....


----------



## ILoveSpain11

sydspy said:


> *MHB Int*............thank you for your nice comment............
> 
> Here is what I wore today.............
> 
> H cardigan, Noir New Libris with fringe, H Leather Bomber Jacket, Constance Belt, H sneakers and Gris T HAC 40cm..............



Beside the fact of you lookin amacing in every picture, I love the fact of you ALWAYS smiling!!!!


----------



## hcucmp

Hermes Only.......................


----------



## foxie-pooh

Just for fun...piling on my hermes trying to be a trendy monster lol

40 black togo






vs

etoupe SB II SO 





other hermes pictures:
black gator CDC
kelly double
black gator arceau


----------



## Love-Vintage

foxie-pooh said:


> Just for fun...piling on my hermes trying to be a trendy monster lol
> 
> 40 black togo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> etoupe SB II SO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other hermes pictures:
> black gator CDC
> kelly double
> black gator arceau





I love your style


----------



## balenciaga-boy

*foxie-pooh*, your louboutins look great!!!


----------



## ryomat

I love your action shots, *foxie-pooh*!!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Thanks! It was fun to play around...


----------



## talea

everyone looks amazing.....very stylish...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Overworked for the weekend... my new bag cannot come at a better time to cheer me up


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> *MHB Int*............thank you for your nice comment............
> 
> Here is what I wore today.............
> 
> H cardigan, Noir New Libris with fringe, H Leather Bomber Jacket, Constance Belt, H sneakers and Gris T HAC 40cm..............



I know.... You look so good in this ensemble  the HAC is definitely the highlight


----------



## ueynah

two looks for the summer, one for AC rooms and one for outdoor...


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Hanyeu, are those from your Paris loot..?


----------



## castorny

FABULOUS Hermes Only!!


----------



## castorny

AMAZING Foxie-pooh!!


----------



## timothy mather

Yes, I carry the Jypserie a lot as a " MAN BAG " , I love it even though it is terribly heavy ! Sorry I am in London at the moment and can not include an image ,but if you check my posts ,there pictures out there.


----------



## footlocker

hanyeu said:


> two looks for the summer, one for AC rooms and one for outdoor...


 Very nice, HY.


----------



## siaobag

hanyeu said:


> two looks for the summer, one for AC rooms and one for outdoor...


 
Very COOL looking....


----------



## be_ware

hanyeu, you look gorgeous... Congrats...

is your losange cashmere or silk?  I am considering to get one but cant decide which one...


----------



## ueynah

*be_ware*

i think for summer 2010, cashmere only comes in GM size which is longer.
silk comes in S and MM size.  

i personally prefer GM size as it is more interesting.  with MM and S, you can achieve similar look with a gavorche or 70cm silk scarf.

imo, the price of cashmere losange is a bit outrageous, so you need to decide what look you are going for and go from there.

for silk, i prefer the double color edge (so three colors altogether) which is nicer.

so try them on in the store and see what you like.


----------



## ueynah

thank you for your kind words.

these are indeed from my Paris sale... glad that i can put an outift together using these sale items!  yay!


----------



## n2chanel

You all look amazing.  I just love seeing guys with H.


----------



## n2chanel

Castorny, Foxie, Sydspy.....


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Congrats* hanyeu *on your latest haul from Paris and you model them so well!


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*...............what a nice summery look.............


----------



## hermes40

Randomly came across this - Model Stefan Francois carrying a HAC (birkin?) as a travel bag:
bossmodelmanagement.co.uk/images/Model/Stefan_Francois/LH_SF_3_ss.jpg


----------



## emojosh

Love the jeans too! Where are they from? They're so interesting!





foxie-pooh said:


> Just for fun...piling on my hermes trying to be a trendy monster lol
> 
> 40 black togo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> etoupe SB II SO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other hermes pictures:
> black gator CDC
> kelly double
> black gator arceau


----------



## foxie-pooh

Thanks *emojosh*! They're from R13.


----------



## sydspy

a modeling shot with my new CDC Gaine in White Swift.........BTW, I did not wear both of the CDC out at the same time though........






closed up of the B&W Gaine...........






Thank you once again to all the H angels involed in searching for this beautiful Gaine............


----------



## MHB Int

Wow sydspy, you are always full of surprises....what a good combination. Black and white. AMAZING!!!  I read you are not in town...where abouts are you now? 

and to all....Great shots! a breath of fresh air....


----------



## footlocker

sydspy, you always have a big smily face.  you must be a happy person.  btw, i like your modelling pic.  your constance belt is superb.


----------



## ueynah

looking great, *Sydspy*! now, all you need is a Hermes golden lasso...


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Love your look sydspy!!


----------



## be_ware

Congrats and Gorgeous, sydspy...


----------



## sydspy

Thank you for all nice comments...........


----------



## perlerare

Sydspy, awsome looks ! Love your sense of style.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> a modeling shot with my new CDC Gaine in White Swift.........BTW, I did not wear both of the CDC out at the same time though........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closed up of the B&W Gaine...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you once again to all the H angels involed in searching for this beautiful Gaine............



I like to see sydspy modelling Hermes too  he projects such happy energy  .... The white CdC is really cool ... It does not suit me but Sydspy really rocks his 
He is the best model on this thread by far great smile and great energy !!!!


----------



## licencetocook

*Sydspy* - That's a fabulous look for you. Love your smile and of course, the Gaine.


----------



## sydspy

Thank you for all nice comment ..............

I was on my way home today and came across this "Medusa"............. I am glad that I did not look straight in her eyes............. (H items are Constance belt, CDC Gaine in Black Swift, chain d'arcre bracelet ,  and Barenia case for my camera)...........


----------



## mkl_collection

Looking fab, *sydspy*. Love your style!


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Nice and interesting shot,* sydspy *!


----------



## MHB Int

WOW...Amazing shot Sydspy... Always a pleasure!


----------



## sydspy

Thank you for liking the shot, I thought it would make a different change to the H it up thingy................


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Thank you for all nice comment ..............
> 
> I was on my way home today and came across this "Medusa"............. I am glad that I did not look straight in her eyes............. (H items are Constance belt, CDC Gaine in Black Swift, chain d'arcre bracelet ,  and Barenia case for my camera)...........


Love the casual look  You look great!!!!


----------



## HermesSG

wow.. fashionista!!





What size isit??


----------



## fashionistaO

catching up here .. fabulous looks, absolutely fabulous^

*syd* .. don't chance it by looking into Medusa's eye's .. lol .. remember how many H items you have on person .. she might just have you hand it all to her


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

BirkinLady said:


> It's FAKE!


REALLY !? how can you tell???


----------



## sydspy

I was having lunch with a friend the other day............. H in pictures are; Men's Clic Clac in Adroise, Chain D' Acre , Barenia Case (on the table) and Alezan Jypsiere............


----------



## fashionistaO

YUP .. FAKE .. but that's a very old pic^


----------



## ueynah

*Sydspy*, always happy to see your megawatt smile! :sunnies

the clic clac looks great on you!  time to get ALL the colors!


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu said:


> *Sydspy*, always happy to see your megawatt smile! :sunnies
> 
> the clic clac looks great on you! * time to get ALL the colors*!



HMMMMMMMMMMM, may be.............


----------



## fashionistaO

*syd* ..* hy* .. enabling buddies  .. *syd* .. you do need all the colors 
the brown for your brown box .. the other one for your other bag^


----------



## sydspy

fashionistaO said:


> *syd* ..* hy* .. enabling buddies  .. *syd* .. you do need all the colors
> the brown for your brown box .. the other one for your other bag^



You are also as bad (or good) as *hanyeu* dear...........HMMMMMMMMM, thinkin thinking which colour should I get next?...........


----------



## HermesSG

BirkinLady said:


> It's FAKE!




OMG.. i didnt know! must be the winter shrunk the birkin leather..


----------



## fashionistaO

.. ALL deary



sydspy said:


> You are also as bad (or good) as *hanyeu* dear...........HMMMMMMMMM, thinkin thinking which colour should I get next?...........


----------



## sydspy

fashionistaO said:


> .. ALL deary



Thanks to all dear enablers............


----------



## Fach

sydspy said:


> Here we go I am back............. This has been taken quite a while back , but I would like to share this picture with you.............
> 
> Me with my beloved girls, Lola and Amy.........with my CDC Gaine in Black Swift............



I love this photo! So sweet


----------



## MHB Int

haven't seen you around sydspy....nice to see you again....hope you are having fun where you are at.

As for the clic clac.....get all the colours available....so we can live vicariously through you...hehehe


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> I was having lunch with a friend the other day............. H in pictures are; Men's Clic Clac in Adroise, Chain D' Acre , Barenia Case (on the table) and Alezan Jypsiere............



Cool clic clac  I love to get one too  ardoise is a nice colour  look great on you gorgeous!!!!


----------



## emojosh

Love your style sydspy!


----------



## sydspy

​


----------



## VUITTON_BOY

me and my humble H






Sorry for the bad quality pic, took it without flash


----------



## MHB Int

Nice WHITE bag vuitton boy...wow...Must be really hard to keep that one clean.

BTW....love the matching of bag and belt....simply divine!!!!


----------



## VertBronze

Picture courtesy of my partner while we were walking around downtown Vancouver today.


----------



## VUITTON_BOY

Thank you *MHB Int*


----------



## emojosh

Love the white Vuittonboy. Is it Togo? 

Vertbronze, you look amazing!


----------



## ueynah

VUITTON_BOY said:


> me and my humble H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality pic, took it without flash



*Vuitton_Boy*, always dreamt about a white birkin!   I think the GHW is a nice touch!  tres chic!


----------



## ueynah

VertBronze said:


> Picture courtesy of my partner while we were walking around downtown Vancouver today.



*VertBronze*, looking good!  is that Vert Bronze birkin?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Slow day at work ... 
post for the blog 

Hermes Vert-Anis polo
Evelyne III GM in Graphite Clemence
Hermes Etriviere Belt in Black
Hermes Raw denim (Black) (2010/11)
Barenia GM watch in Black barenia strap

oh and Alain Mikli Glasses (VertAnis-like shades of green )


----------



## MHB Int

OHHH MYYYY GOODDDDD!!!! That is amazing Orfeo....My jaw literally dropped when i saw your polo shirt!!!!! VERT ANIS polo....wow....when did you get that if you don't mind me asking???? AMAZING


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

MHB Int said:


> OHHH MYYYY GOODDDDD!!!! That is amazing Orfeo....My jaw literally dropped when i saw your polo shirt!!!!! VERT ANIS polo....wow....when did you get that if you don't mind me asking???? AMAZING


The polo is Hermès SpringSummer2009... I have a few colours as I usually wear pique polo to work in spring and summer 
I am glad you like it... me too LOL!!!


----------



## VUITTON_BOY

*emojosh* yes it's togo dear 

*hanyeu* thank you 

*VertBronze* I love the birkin!!!  I want moreeeee

*ORFEO ROUGE H* nice polo!!!!!!


----------



## allanrvj

I am not confident about the authenticity of this bag.  I hope I'm wrong, though.




VUITTON_BOY said:


> me and my humble H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality pic, took it without flash


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

allanrvj said:


> I am not confident about the authenticity of this bag.  I hope I'm wrong, though.



I hope you are wrong too ... Buying and using counterfeit products are definitely not ethically and a big 'no no' in my book...

Now pray tell Alllanrvj... What makes you suspect that it is not an authentic Birkin (love to learn from my fellow blogger)


----------



## allanrvj

^^ I replied to VUITTON_BOY's pm.  I don't think it's a good idea to discuss that here.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

allanrvj said:


> ^^ I replied to VUITTON_BOY's pm.  I don't think it's a good idea to discuss that here.



Understood  Allanrvj


----------



## Liberté

Really like the colour of the piqué in you photo orfeo. =)


----------



## ueynah

allanrvj said:


> I am not confident about the authenticity of this bag.  I hope I'm wrong, though.



I am so sorry to hear this!  I hope that *Vuitton_Boy* can resolve this with whomever he bought this from! 

There are indeed some "irregularities" judging from the picture provided but it is poorly lit so I hope that *allanrvj* and I are both wrong!


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu said:


> I am so sorry to hear this!  I hope that *Vuitton_Boy* can resolve this with whomever he bought this from!
> 
> There are indeed some "irregularities" judging from the picture provided but it is poorly lit so I hope that *allanrvj* and I are both wrong!



Unfortunately, you and *allanrvj* are right dear...........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Liberté;16422481 said:
			
		

> Really like the colour of the piqué in you photo orfeo. =)



Thank you


----------



## Reza Khan

Here is a pair of cute sandals I just picked up in BH.  So comfy and perfect for the late summer heat wave in LA!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Reza Khan said:


> Here is a pair of cute sandals I just picked up in BH.  So comfy and perfect for the late summer heat wave in LA!


Very nice Skyro Sandals  great colour too


----------



## VUITTON_BOY

Dear all,

 thank you for your information,

I managed to call the reseller. I told her that some of my friends from TPF, experts in Birkin bags, said that it is not the authentic one. After some "troublesome" discussions, I returned the bag to her and she gave me a full refund.

It was my first Birkin and I thought that it's the authentic one... I'm very sad. 

Anyway, thank you once again guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Reza Khan said:


> Here is a pair of cute sandals I just picked up in BH.  So comfy and perfect for the late summer heat wave in LA!



omg im in love with your new sandals!!


----------



## Drew'sgirl

I love all the pictures.  I'm curious though.  What kinds of things does a guy put in his birkin?  Besides a wallet, I mean.


----------



## howardu09

VertBronze said:


> Picture courtesy of my partner while we were walking around downtown Vancouver today.









WOW!!! Love this entire look.


----------



## howardu09

Drew'sgirl said:


> I love all the pictures.  I'm curious though.  What kinds of things does a guy put in his birkin?  Besides a wallet, I mean.



Keys, wallet, agenda, sunglasses, eyeglasses, cell phone, ipad, water, gum, pen, netbook, magazines..probably many of the same things a woman puts in her bag.


----------



## MHB Int

^ bingo!!!


----------



## Drew'sgirl

I guess so!  Silly question.  I keep my iPad in my Birkin as well.  Love it!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

howardu09 said:


> Keys, wallet, agenda, sunglasses, eyeglasses, cell phone, ipad, water, gum, pen, netbook, magazines..probably many of the same things a woman puts in her bag.



does it get heavy?


----------



## VertBronze

I wanted to let everyone know, the Hermes Men's Event in Seattle is September 7-11 and they will have extended hours 10-7.  Here is a little of the invitation from my SA:
We will be bringing many other product lines that may interest you, mens wallets, briefcases,  mens wear, and other leather goods.  These are some items that are not normally carried in the Bellevue boutique but will be here for this mens event.
​Yes, Hanyeu my Birkin is Vert Bronze.  I also have the Steve Officier in Vert Bronze as well.

Thanks for the complement Howardu09.  The clothes are Dolce.  I find the Hermes clothes a little too conservative for me.  They are not cut slim and long enough either.


----------



## VertBronze

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> does it get heavy?



It starts heavy!  Have you held a 40cm Birkin?  I feel like I've had a workout by the end of a long day.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I am not a fashion plate at all and i love Hermès clothes  One of the biggest reasons for me wearing their clothes is the classic fitting and styling (conservative... I guess lol) 
I have a cashmere/silk dress shirt that I bought in 1996.... 14 years later, it still holds its own... Their clothing can really stand the test of time 
I also like the subtlety in branding... No one knows what i am wearing and I am not becoming a walking billboard is another reason I love Hermès.
And the colours!!! Who can resist the Hermès arc en ciel!!!


----------



## sydspy

Here is a shot of my H phone covers with a Birkin Printed Tote bag on a beach while I was sunbathing, I don't suppose anyone wanna see me in the shot, do you?.....ha ha ha.........


----------



## shopgirl bb

Hi *Sydspy*, your tote bag is awesome. Is it the T.A.T.A photo birkin bag? I really like the blue color. It's a perfect match to the clear blue sky. 


sydspy said:


> Here is a shot of my H phone covers with a Birkin Printed Tote bag on a beach while I was sunbathing, I don't suppose anyone wanna see me in the shot, do you?.....ha ha ha.........


----------



## ueynah

*Sydspy*... your new bag is gorgeous!  can save me some serious moeny and time for my SO!  lol! is this from the 4th floor of the dept store that we both went to?  I think I should pick one up for myself as well!


----------



## sydspy

*shopgirl bb*.............. I don't believe it is a T.A.T.A bag.......... I got it from Siam Paragon in BKK dear..........

*hanyeu*........... Yep, you have a good memory dear............and Yes , you need one of these before your SO Croc Birkin gets to your hands dear............


----------



## r.b_boi

allanrvj said:


> he is not a PF'er, but my online friend from Paris, *brieuc*:
> 
> brieuc75.numeriblog.fr/photos/uncategorized/2008/10/05/6a00d83451d39969e200e554f516df88338.jpg



what size is this? by any chance do you have his measurements? i would like a size like that for myself...


----------



## pretty99

VertBronze said:


> It starts heavy!  Have you held a 40cm Birkin?  I feel like I've had a workout by the end of a long day.


hmmhmmm...........that's how i worked out my bi-ceps........


----------



## pretty99

Reza Khan said:


> Here is a pair of cute sandals I just picked up in BH.  So comfy and perfect for the late summer heat wave in LA!


I'm wearing this TODAY!!! woah!!! same great taste and I got it on sale.....


----------



## sydspy

Just wanna bump this thread up with pictures of my latest acquisition......... Rubis Epsom/Iris Swift belt strap...........


----------



## sydspy

an action shot of my bracelets with my youngest nephew at lunch after his baptism............






closed up shot of the bracelets..........


----------



## lovely64

Great stacking going on *syd*! Love your pictures (and your photo print Birking is too cool!!)


----------



## footlocker

sydspy, you rock again!
wondering is the bag behind you a barenia kelly?


----------



## sydspy

footlocker said:


> sydspy, you rock again!
> wondering is the bag behind you a barenia kelly?



Thanks *footlocker*............. The kelly is my mum's 35cm Gold Box Kelly Returne ........ I thought it would give a nice background to my stacking shot............

When are you gonna do a modeling shot with your latest acquisition from FSH dear?............ waiting patiently..............


----------



## ueynah

dear *Sydspy*.. you are looking good!  the gym is doing wonders for you!  and of course, not to mention the beautiful H you have!


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

:urock:*....Sydspy*!


----------



## Feri

Ooo I like this thread!! Way to strut your stuff guys!


----------



## Ghiltrini

I like this thread!!


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu & LIBRADIAMONDS...............thank you dear..............

to keep this thread alive...........here is me after my first dinner back in Sydney with friends (non-TPF)............ noticing anything............I am able to fit a standard CDC on my wrist now, woohoo.............so happy............. however, my wallet is getting upset now..........ha ha ha..........


----------



## ueynah

dear Sydspy, time to collect the CDC collection now!  

what colors should we all be looking out for you!?


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*............ my shopping mode has not been set on a "turbo" like yours dear..........I will go slow dear............ but already thought of a Fauve, White, Ebene, Etoupe.........ooh too many nice colours...........I think I am in more trouble now.................


----------



## ueynah

don't forget the exotic collection also.. Ombre Lizzie, alligator ... hehehehe


----------



## sydspy

^^^ you are bad bad bad................


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

You Look AMAZING SYDSPY!!!!!! Keep up the good work man


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> You Look AMAZING SYDSPY!!!!!! Keep up the good work man



Thank you............ I will keep it up, though it is a hard work.........


----------



## footlocker

*sydspy*, you look slimmer....what kind of diet are you in?  Can I have it too?


----------



## fashionistaO

:lolots: but you NEED dear^



sydspy said:


> ^^^ you are bad bad bad................


----------



## sydspy

*footlocker*......... I wish there was such a thing dear.......... 

*fashionistaO*.......... You are such a H psychic dear............


----------



## HermesAffair

I think a man with a birkin is sex hot!


----------



## sydspy

I found this picture of my Alezan Clemence 37cm Jypsiere having a drink with my Ebene Box 40cm Birkin at Sydney airport while waiting for a flight (a few months ago).................


----------



## fashionistaO

syd dear .. liking your hand carry only when flying .. you have my HG HH^


----------



## fashionistaO

sydspy said:


> *footlocker*......... I wish there was such a thing dear..........
> 
> *fashionistaO*.......... You are such a H psychic dear............


----------



## ueynah

sydspy said:


> I found this picture of my Alezan Clemence 37cm Jypsiere having a drink with my Ebene Box 40cm Birkin at Sydney airport while waiting for a flight (a few months ago).................



i  both of them!  ebene box.. so yummy!


----------



## dollychic

sydspy said:


> I found this picture of my Alezan Clemence 37cm Jypsiere having a drink with my Ebene Box 40cm Birkin at Sydney airport while waiting for a flight (a few months ago).................



Dearest, u have such great style!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Great taste


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> I found this picture of my Alezan Clemence 37cm Jypsiere having a drink with my Ebene Box 40cm Birkin at Sydney airport while waiting for a flight (a few months ago).................



Ebene box is like dark chocolate  both yummy and of course Sydspy rocks both


----------



## sydspy

Thank you for the lovely comments about my bags............Yep the Ebene Box really reminds me of a big bar of yummy delicious dark chocolate............ 

Here is a shot of me after a late lunch with a gang of lovely Sydney ladies............. with my Vert Bronze 40cm Birkin and the usual accessories PLUS a CE stole.............. It's got cold all of the sudden today, apparently it has been snowing up in the Blue Mountains since last night.............


----------



## skyrider007

^^ you have a wonderful H collection, *sydspy*!


----------



## flower71

great pics in this thread! I love the beach pic, *sidspy*, that you put as your avatar...we're freezing right now on my side of the world!


----------



## sydspy

Thank you.............It has been cold today in Sydney as well, but no complaint here as I love it...........that means longer time for me to keep my lovely H cashmere out.................


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Sydspy looks too good (isn't he look fab in all the Hermès goodies!!!!)  AND I think I should post a little pic, too... Mixing Vintage and recent stuff here.

Gray Fine woolen dress shirt (F/W 99)
Rocabar riding vest (F/W 98)
Hermès Denim (F/W 2009)
Etriviere Belt


----------



## skyrider007

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Sydspy looks too good (isn't he look fab in all the Hermès goodies!!!!)  AND I think I should post a little pic, too... Mixing Vintage and recent stuff here.
> 
> Gray Fine woolen dress shirt (F/W 99)
> Rocabar riding vest (F/W 98)
> Hermès Denim (F/W 2009)
> Etriviere Belt



love the riding vest


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

skyrider007 said:


> love the riding vest



Cheers to skyrider007 
I see you r in Paris  will be back to Paris in january 2011 (work and pleasure) with my uncle  the winter can be bleak in Paris in Jan


----------



## sydspy

*ORFEO ROUGE H*........ ooh your vest is such a classic piece..........love it..............please do post more action shots of yours.............. I don't want other members to be bored of seeing only my action shots all the times.............


----------



## howardu09

*sydspy*, your photos are amazing~!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> *ORFEO ROUGE H*........ ooh your vest is such a classic piece..........love it..............please do post more action shots of yours.............. I don't want other members to be bored of seeing only my action shots all the times.............



Oh I have that vest like forever Sydspy... Looks like new still after 12 years  that is why I was never a impulsive shopper except with H! I know I am paying for mileage 

H is never a typical fashion brand IMHO. They design for prosperity especially for men...

Today I have my orange v neck cashmere jumper and bleu de prusse 'grand froid' long knitted scarf on ... Great for autumn weather...

Last month, I gave my mawari gm in mocha clemence to my aunt and I kept my woollen Gris touturelle Mawari GM for myself  which I am also using today


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Oh I have that vest like forever Sydspy... Looks like new still after 12 years  that is why I was never a impulsive shopper except with H! I know I am paying for mileage
> 
> H is never a typical fashion brand IMHO. They design for prosperity especially for men...
> 
> Today I have my orange v neck cashmere jumper and bleu de prusse 'grand froid' long knitted scarf on ... Great for autumn weather...
> 
> Last month, I gave my mawari gm in mocha clemence to my aunt and I kept my woollen Gris touturelle Mawari GM for myself  which I am also using today



anymore unwanted H goodies can be sent to this side of the world.........ha ha ha.......... 

OOH Gris T Marwari GM............. I would like to see the picture pretty please..............

Here is me yesterday when I went out for a little afternoon strool at The Rocks Markets with a few friends then off to a lovely dinner at Darling Harbour..............


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> anymore unwanted H goodies can be sent to this side of the world.........ha ha ha..........
> 
> OOH Gris T Marwari GM............. I would like to see the picture pretty please..............
> 
> Here is me yesterday when I went out for a little afternoon strool at The Rocks Markets with a few friends then off to a lovely dinner at Darling Harbour..............


Alezan is such a versatile colour  looking good !!!


----------



## ueynah

dear *Sydspy*... loving your look!  i am eying your Constance buckle now.. kekekeke

*Orfeo Rouge H*, ITA with your assessment about H being a classic that never goes out of fashion!


----------



## zodiac_thr

sydspy said:


> anymore unwanted H goodies can be sent to this side of the world.........ha ha ha..........
> 
> OOH Gris T Marwari GM............. I would like to see the picture pretty please..............
> 
> Here is me yesterday when I went out for a little afternoon strool at The Rocks Markets with a few friends then off to a lovely dinner at Darling Harbour..............



hey sydspy, may i ask which brand is your shirt?
I really like it and i saw a similar one at zara a while ago and regret that i didnt get it


----------



## skyrider007

sydspy said:


>



I want a belt like yours! Checked the FSH store last time and the type of buckle you have is sold out. I've been told to go back again in the middle of November. Your messenger bag looks pretty cool, is it heavy though?


----------



## sydspy

*ORFEO ROUGE H*............ yep yep, love alezan.............

*hanyeu*...........You NEED a constance belt pronto.............

*Zodiac_thr*............. yep, my T is from Zara............
*
skyrider007*..........  Yep you also NEED a constace belt..........and the Jypsiere is not unberably heavy........... I have some other bags (when emptied) wihich is heavier than a Jypsiere..........


----------



## shopgirl bb

sydspy said:


> *ORFEO ROUGE H*............ yep yep, love alezan.............
> 
> *hanyeu*...........You NEED a constance belt pronto.............
> 
> *Zodiac_thr*............. yep, my T is from Zara............
> 
> *skyrider007*.......... Yep you also NEED a constace belt..........and the Jypsiere is not unberably heavy........... I have some other bags (when emptied) wihich is heavier than a Jypsiere..........


 
e.g. the travel lindy ?


----------



## sydspy

shopgirl bb said:


> e.g. the travel lindy ?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


>



*Sydspy.......* i will take a pic of my woollen Gris T Mawari GM soon.... Much lighter than the clemence one I gave away... But it is more casual and subtle  nice too have something not leather leather all the time and much more discrete in presentation 

And if I got it dirty I can actually dry-clean it hehehe... 

Thinking about picking up a Chiquita in ebene Veau Sikkim in January 2011 in Paris... Or may be an alezan gm evelyne iii  you know I am an ardent Evelyne user... I do want a yellow/gold toned bag... Gold is too bright so alezan will be perfect


----------



## be_ware

Dear all

Pls allow me to share my new Kelly 40 retourne in cafe Clemence, with amazon strap...   Gator CDC and orange keychain are not new...


----------



## sydspy

*be-ware*.............. I an now eyeing your CDC...........nice, unusual, different................. 

It is nice to see new faces on this thread, as I started to get sick of seeing myself on here all the times..................


----------



## fashionistaO

gorgeous* be_ware* ..  the CDC and the kelly .. but that CDC is TDF^

*sydspy* .. can never get tired of seeing your megawatt smile .. 
nevah daling, nevah :lolots:


----------



## be_ware

Thanks fashionistaO & sydspy...

I agree with fashionistaO, i have always enjoy see sydspy's megawatt smile and his reveals of cos... heehee...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

be_ware said:


> Thanks fashionistaO & sydspy...
> 
> I agree with fashionistaO, i have always enjoy see sydspy's megawatt smile and his reveals of cos... heehee...


I agree with be_ware.... Sydspy's smile and H goodies are for the collective tPF soul


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

As promised to *Sydspy*... here is the action shot for my Woolen Mawari

Hermès Woolen Gris T Mawari with Ebene Bridle strap
Absinthe V neck Cashmere jumper
Belt kit with brown togo strap (The name of the buckle not sure)
Hermès Jeans Noir

and for the sake of comparison... I have included the old pic here too ... the Cafe Mawari GM is now on my aunt's shoulder 

Cheers


----------



## be_ware

Orfeo Rouge H - nice Hermès Woolen Gris T Mawari with Ebene Bridle strap... if i am not wrong, Mawari only comes in full leather now...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

be_ware said:


> Orfeo Rouge H - nice Hermès Woolen Gris T Mawari with Ebene Bridle strap... if i am not wrong, Mawari only comes in full leather now...


I think it is seasonal... I just bought it about 2 weeks ago at H


----------



## ueynah

looking good, Orfeo Rouge H.  love your v neck sweater as well!

Marwari still comes in full leather as well as canvas.


----------



## be_ware

I want a Marwari in canvas but SG H doesnt bring them in anymore...  Regret not buying when I saw it in Melbourne in May...


----------



## howardu09

be_ware said:


> Dear all
> 
> Pls allow me to share my new Kelly 40 retourne in cafe Clemence, with amazon strap...   Gator CDC and orange keychain are not new...


It looks great with the strap!


----------



## Hermes Only

*Everyone Looks Great Guys!! You guys have FABULOUS STYLE! *

*Be_Ware*: I adore your KELLY 40cm. I wished to have one...someday!

*Orfeo RH*: I've been admiring your H Style for a long time..always looking GOOD!

*Sydspy*: The KING of H!! I LOVE seeing you here all the time..you got great smile..style..and..your comments makes me smile! 

*Hanyeu*: HELLO..Hugs!


----------



## sydspy

Thank you for all the nice words...........

*ORFEO ROUGE H*............ nice colourful H jumpers...........love them as well as your Marwari............ I need to use my Marwari more often now...............


----------



## sydspy

Ok I got inspired by *ORFEO ROUGE H*, so I took my Marwari Canvas combo out to a car wash.................

Me with my Natural Canvas Marwari with Chain D'Ancre bracelet, Etrivere Gator bracelet, CDC Gaine in White Swift, Constace Belt in Etoupe swift, H pendant and H sneakers............also Che Che H hidden in my Marwari..........







a close up of my Marwari while waiting for my Lui (car) to be cleaned..........


----------



## ueynah

*Sydspy*, love your photos as always!  you are looking great, my dear!


----------



## be_ware

Sydspy - great actions pic as always...  Wondering when will i be able to own a Marwari in canvas:wondering


----------



## Grands Fonds

How great is this thread?!?!?!?

It didn't exist when I was a regular here.....now I'm addicted!  Great shots, everyone!


----------



## fashionistaO

*Orfeo RH *.. i like that woolly combi .. ultra light!

*syd* .. ooT .. nice neckline definition


----------



## Grands Fonds

Guys look so great carrying Hermes....*sigh*.....


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Ok I got inspired by *ORFEO ROUGE H*, so I took my Marwari Canvas combo out to a car wash.................
> 
> Me with my Natural Canvas Marwari with Chain D'Ancre bracelet, Etrivere Gator bracelet, CDC Gaine in White Swift, Constace Belt in Etoupe swift, H pendant and H sneakers............also Che Che H hidden in my Marwari..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of my Marwari while waiting for my Lui (car) to be cleaned..........


I like Toile on any H for summer  so light and airy ... you look great with it Sydspy


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermes Only said:


> *Everyone Looks Great Guys!! You guys have FABULOUS STYLE! *
> 
> *Be_Ware*: I adore your KELLY 40cm. I wished to have one...someday!
> 
> *Orfeo RH*: I've been admiring your H Style for a long time..always looking GOOD!
> 
> *Sydspy*: The KING of H!! I LOVE seeing you here all the time..you got great smile..style..and..your comments makes me smile!
> 
> *Hanyeu*: HELLO..Hugs!



Thanks *Hermès Only*... *Sydspy *has a wickedly awesome collection of H goodies and great style... and he carries it really well ... For me I kinda know what suits me and I am sticking religiously to it  

Most of my suit/sport jackets and dress shirts are bespoked as I cannot find anything off the rack fits me well without major alteration... (I do have a few H dress shirt that I bought... but these days I only consider off-the-rack shirts from them if it is a knit or jersey type material i.e. minimal alteration) the rest I tend to buy off the rack (from H, MMargiela, Lanvin, Etro) ...

...AND we all know how prohibiting having anything 'bespoked' by Hermès is... and I am not talking about bags here hehehe ... 

A SO'd bag will probably be the furthest I will go 

NOT an impulsive or a compulsive shopper here... I have a budget and I save up for my wardrobe investment in Hermès  The SAs at Toronto Hermès know so they kinda know what I want each season... Never a flashy dresser, but I think I do wear my Hermès palette frequently for work and play 

I don't shop often, but when I do shop... watch out hehehe


----------



## sydspy

Heading out for a supposed to be a "SUNNY WARM" freind's B'day BBQ lunch, but Sydney weather has played a little trick with rain and a bit cold..............

Me dubuting my Gris Acier Tohu Bohu GM Shawl, (thanks to the weather), with my long forgotten Sac Caravan ........ and usual H accessories..........


----------



## Hermes Only

*FABULOUS LOOKS..SYDSPY! *​


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Heading out for a supposed to be a "SUNNY WARM" freind's B'day BBQ lunch, but Sydney weather has played a little trick with rain and a bit cold..............
> 
> Me dubuting my Gris Acier Tohu Bohu GM Shawl, (thanks to the weather), with my long forgotten Sac Caravan ........ and usual H accessories..........



Like the shawl  looks good on ya


----------



## be_ware

Sydspy - Great action pics and your signature smile... 

I have the Sac Caravane too but mine's in black... A nice bag...


----------



## sydspy

Thank you guys............. wanna see your action shots as well ,pretty please..........


----------



## bababebi

Looking very good there Sydspy!! Love the gray TB Shawl. Congratulations!  Always love to see your modeling pictures.


----------



## sydspy

*Bababebi*............ The Gris is my fav colour of this Shawl as well............ I was so happy when I could locate one of this..............


----------



## sydspy

It is still a little bit cool in Sydney today.......... I could go out to lunch with friends with my Tiger Royal Gm Shawl and GM Cabas Victoria in White Clemence plus usual H accessories...........






grocery shopping before heading home...........


----------



## ueynah

dear Sydspy, you are looking great!   i always dream of a white bag...


----------



## robee

sydspy said:


> Heading out for a supposed to be a "SUNNY WARM" freind's B'day BBQ lunch, but Sydney weather has played a little trick with rain and a bit cold..............
> 
> Me dubuting my Gris Acier Tohu Bohu GM Shawl, (thanks to the weather), with my long forgotten Sac Caravan ........ and usual H accessories..........




Super nice!   
My TB twins


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*...............thank you for a nice comment............. it is such a hard work dear..........

*robee*.......... with your huge GM Shawl collection , you will be twins with a lot of people dear.............and thank you for a lovely comment........... hope you find your CSMS Noir soon dear............


----------



## fashionistaO

*Sir HYH* .. that a perfect white bag for you

*syd* .. oOOT! .. love everything .. and your wrists adornments TDF .. TDF


----------



## fashionistaO

ITA .. always robee twins w/ everyone ..  your collectiond


----------



## sydspy

*fashionistaO*.......... Thank you dear............ I love the CDC bracelets as well........ hope to add more soon.............


----------



## sydspy

my same old action pose............ I've just come back from a dinner .......... Me with H jumper , H cotton stole, Toile GM Marwari and usual H accessories............


----------



## robee

sydspy said:


> *robee*.......... with your huge GM Shawl collection , you will be twins with a lot of people dear.............and thank you for a lovely comment........... hope you find your CSMS Noir soon dear............


 

we are twins on TR too

yes, i always hope, CSMC will gallop my way
some day, some how
i hope


----------



## ueynah

*Sydspy*, looking good!  love the accessories on your wrist.  I have a feeling that you will be getting more and more accessories


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*............are you seeing this through your crystal ball?..........ha ha ha.....

*robee*..........perhaps *hanyeu* can help you through his magic to find out where the elusive CSMC nori is .............


----------



## ueynah

H crystal ball... lol!


----------



## Hermes Only

SydSpy: I love this look!! Fabulous...My H Crystal ball keeps telling me to get a CDC...It looks great!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> my same old action pose............ I've just come back from a dinner .......... Me with H jumper , H cotton stole, Toile GM Marwari and usual H accessories............


LOVELY Pic... I love this combo... you look so comfortable and relaxed 
DO you take your own pics or you use an automatic self pic mode on your camera?... all your photos look great !!!!


----------



## sydspy

Hermes Only.............Yep, you NEED a CDC pronto..............

ORFEO ROUGE H.............Yep I took my own picture with an automatic mode............

In case you are so sick of seeing my face all the times, I will only post H items for today............

Gator Etrivere bracelet, Chain D'Ancre bracelet , CDC Gaine and H jumper..........


----------



## talea

wow....sydspy..looking hot as usual....


----------



## sydspy

*talea*............Thanks dear............. hope you are doing well............


----------



## be_ware

sydspy, great action pics and great H collections


----------



## sydspy

Thank you *be_ware*............... You should post your action shot as well...............


----------



## SavoirFaire

sydspy, is that a LV watch you are wearing?


----------



## sydspy

^^^ yes it is an LV watch.............


----------



## sydspy

I went out for a little Indian treat yesterday.......... Me with CDC in Noir/PHW, Chain D'Ancre bracelet, Orange Swift BB phone cover, Orange Chevre Planet phone cover and H pendant............


----------



## boo1689

looking gorgy as usual sydspy!! i love how u stack your watch and bracelets! and i heart that pendant!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> I went out for a little Indian treat yesterday.......... Me with CDC in Noir/PHW, Chain D'Ancre bracelet, Orange Swift BB phone cover, Orange Chevre Planet phone cover and H pendant............



Your pics always put smile on my face  lovely accessories .... And how was the Indian snack ?


----------



## IceEarl

*sydspy* dear, lovely shots!!! 

*Hermes Only* ... oh yesssss, you need a CDC ;p


----------



## sydspy

*boo 1689*, *ORFEO ROUGE H* and *IceEarl*.............Thank you for your nice compliment............

Here is me with my latest CDC ............an Ombre Lizzard CDC/PHW , Chain D'Ancre and CE Stole...........







also my Ciel Beetle with my Sac Caravanne...........






*Hermes Only*.........Yep you certainly need a CDC............


----------



## ueynah

*Sydspy*, you need to showcase your CDCs in the Ode to Collier de Chien thread!  I think you are quickly catching up with all the colors!  congrats!  how many more to go? 

love your ciel beetle!  it is soooo cute, especially with the Sac Caravanne.  Twins with you on the CE stole.  Love the thick plushiness!


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*.......... I have just posted my small collection of Collier de Chien on that thread......... I think I am done for now for the CDC as I do not have any other leather which I feel like I NEED at the moment.......... wave to my CE stole twins...........


----------



## Hermes Only

*Syd..Your CIEL Beetle is cute!! I love how its convertible!!...SOO COOL!! Your CDC collection is great..I love how you accesorize your fabulous chic outfit with these wonderful H items & I LOVE your new addition!! *

*Yes, Im in a process in possibly getting a CDC...hopefully for Xmas!!*

**​


----------



## sydspy

*Hermes Only*.............CDC for Christmas............I think I can see Rubis CDC placed under your X'mas tree...........


----------



## Hermes Only

*Syd*: Well..Im hoping for simple CDC in Black with Gold HW....I want your WHITE one..what is that called? .. What is the White HW made out of?


----------



## fashionistaO

I want that Ciel Convertible Beetle .. too cute!


----------



## howardu09

that beetle is adorable!!!  Lizzard CDC is hard to pull off but it really looks great on you.


----------



## sydspy

*Hermes Only*.............Black with GHW is so classic........... I nearly bought one off Nancy from Kaleidoplace , she had it on her website for such a good price USD 7XX,00............but I don't wear gold jewellery, so I passed on that.......... Please make sure that you post modeling pics with your CDC when you get it dear, hopefully in time you X'mas..........

*FashionistaO*............... I know , I used to have a Juane Beetle but he was a coupe, then when I saw this Ciel , I had to trade the other one in..............This Ciel is far too cute to leave him at the dealer.............

*howardu09*.......... Thank you for the compliment.......... and for liking my beetle.........


----------



## footlocker

sydspy, i like your car.


----------



## sydspy

*footlocker*...........thank you, I love Mr Ciel as well.........I would not trade him for any other cars, unless I can find something else cuter.......hopefully, Mr Ciel is not listening............


----------



## sydspy

I went out for lunch and coffee with a dear friend...........






On our way to pick up dear friend's H items.......


----------



## ueynah

what a great action shot, *Sydspy*!  loving the gold CdC!


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*..........it is nice , isn't it?.......... I am still kicking myself from not getting the same spec CDC on Nancy's the other day.......... hmmmmmmmmmmm ,  I should have listened to *Jadeite* "BUY NOW , THINK LATER"............


----------



## ueynah

dear... there is plenty opportunities in the future!  pace yourself and enjoy your recent acquisitions! 

did i mention that am loving your SLG... think it is time to add mykonos lizzie SLG for next season..


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*............. I will take your advice on board dear.............. My money tree seems to agree with you as well regarding slowing down , ha ha ha..............


----------



## chanelno1

allanrvj said:


> *jaegerhomme*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is fab i love it dear


----------



## chanelno1

sydspy said:


> I went out for lunch and coffee with a dear friend...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our way to pick up dear friend's H items.......


i love ur bracelets hun


----------



## emperor

sydspy said:


> I went out for lunch and coffee with a dear friend...........
> 
> 
> 
> On our way to pick up dear friend's H items.......



Great Pic!  Love the Gold CDC. =)


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

chanelno1 said:


> allanrvj said:
> 
> 
> 
> *jaegerhomme*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is fab i love it dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks great...  and would anyone be able ot give me more inof  abt the fab bag/?
Click to expand...


----------



## sydspy

*LV-PRADAfanatic*............I believe that gorgeous bag is a HAC 40cm..............

Here is me today after a nice lunch in my fav restaurant in Double Bay.......... With a backdrop of lovely Jacaranda................






and a close up of my (current) fav Ombre CDC..........


----------



## ueynah

ooh.. the weather looks so nice!  as always, you look great, not to mention the fabulous Victoria bag!

the ombre lizzie CDC is gorgeous on you!


----------



## LeahLVoes

sydspy said:


> *LV-PRADAfanatic*............I believe that gorgeous bag is a HAC 40cm..............
> 
> Here is me today after a nice lunch in my fav restaurant in Double Bay.......... With a backdrop of lovely Jacaranda................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of my (current) fav Ombre CDC..........


 
WOW I  the CDC!!! I have never seen one so pretty like this! 
Its super  !

Are you driving a  Beetle convertible on one of the previous photos? So cute... I love all the "new retro/vintage(don't know how to describe)" cars... I'm driving a Fiat 500.


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*............... It was a beauuuuuuuuuutiful day ............Now , I am requesting for your action shot with your latest baby toot sweet ( tout de suite)..........
*
DennisLVoes*........... Yep, that was me in the beetle............I think the word you are looking for is "retrospective"............and I do love the Fiat500...........


----------



## ueynah

hello all, just thought i update with some pics from the HKG tpf meet over the weekend. 

here is me with *shopgirl bb*.  i am carrying *MCC*'s kelly clemence noir 40 while *Shopgirl bb* has her BJ Kelly 35.  the Kelly 40 looks not too bad on me, right?  *MCC* was kind enough to let me play with his bag to see if the bag size can work on me or not!  

i am also wearing the silk losange, a V neck wool sweater with H buckle belt and shoes, all from H.


----------



## be_ware

sydspy - great ombre lizzie CDC ... i want one too 

hanyeu - u look good in kelly 40... time to get one


----------



## r.b_boi

absolutely gorgeous hanyeu!! the kelly is perfect!


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*............... the Kelly 40 suits you very well dear............go *hanyeu* go...........


----------



## shopgirl bb

*Hanyeu*, you look good in the 40 Kelly, go go go for it !!


----------



## Winterbaby

Love the 40 Kelly on you. Perfection!!


----------



## Liberté

WOw that kelly 40 looks absolutely amazing on you! It looks like a perfect "casual" briefcase bag.


----------



## Hermes Only

*Han-Yeu*, Darling..That Kelly 40cm, screams *PERFECTION* on you!! With that outfit and all..its looks great. In fact, I think..along with your fabulous So Kelly 26cm...*You are a Kelly Guy*!!...So, YES..on the Kelly 40cm. A Classic color Kelly 40cm is highly suggested..(Etoupe, Gold, Alezan, Cafe or even Black! No Blues..cuz you got one already!


----------



## theabcd

Hanyeu, you look classy and great in your outfits, with the scarf and your Kelly 40! Wonder how a Kelly 50 will look on you?  haha... do you find kelly 40 heavy since you asked me abt my kelly 50.


----------



## ueynah

dear *theabcd.*. i carry mostly 40s, so I am used to the weight.  Kelly 40 surprisingly, looks smaller when compared to birkin 40.  That's why I took this shot to see how it looks overall.

I think most of the guy were considering Kelly Relax which I think is in between 40 and Travel Kelly.  

But you have a gorgeous Travel Kelly (love the boungainvillier color!)  which I am sure you will enjoy for many years to come!


----------



## theabcd

i'm very new to H so just did a search on Kelly Relax... right, it's almost like mine but probably slightly smaller and the handle slightly longer. mine collapsed too when it's empty.

I think 40 is a great size for you from the pic you posted. 

Did you leave one strap unlatched for easy access into the bag? hmm... an idea for me... thanks!



hanyeu said:


> dear *theabcd.*. i carry mostly 40s, so I am used to the weight. Kelly 40 surprisingly, looks smaller when compared to birkin 40. That's why I took this shot to see how it looks overall.
> 
> I think most of the guy were considering Kelly Relax which I think is in between 40 and Travel Kelly.
> 
> But you have a gorgeous Travel Kelly (love the boungainvillier color!) which I am sure you will enjoy for many years to come!


----------



## ueynah

*theabcd*, actually, the bag is not mine.  i was concerned about the "purse" look of a Kelly 40, so *MCC* kindly offered to bring his Kelly 40 for me to model in the last HK tpf meet 

i am debating on whether to get the Kelly 40 yet... so we'll see what my SA can find for me 

*r.b boy*, *Hermes Only*, *Winterbaby*, *shopgirl BB*, *Sydspy* and *Liberte*, thanks for the compliments, dear!


----------



## ellayplam

*hanyeu*, you look great with your outfits and the kelly 
And Sydspy, you look so nice with Mr Ciel as usual


----------



## howardu09

omg, hanyeu, you look great with MCC's 40K


----------



## EdinaChu

Kelly 40 would look great on a guy as it is big. But a birkin 40 is better and to my view, more masculine, which I understand you already have?


----------



## allanrvj

I may be a minority in here but I think that 40 Kelly still looks like a handbag.  Just being honest. 

Probably it would work if it was Sellier because it would look more briefcase-y and appear wider, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## fashionistaO

psssst cutie .. can please we see a modeling shot of you w/ a 40 Kelly 



allanrvj said:


> I may be a minority in here but I think that 40 Kelly still looks like a handbag.  Just being honest.
> 
> Probably it would work if it was Sellier because it would look more briefcase-y and appear wider, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## allanrvj

I've tried, never took a picture. It was raisin clemence. Looked liked I was carrying some woman's bag for her. Hahaha!


----------



## fashionistaO

could it be the color!?! 




allanrvj said:


> I've tried, never took a picture. It was raisin clemence. Looked liked I was carrying some woman's bag for her. Hahaha!


----------



## allanrvj

Even if it's black, it's a No.

Why are you whispering?


----------



## fashionistaO

hehe .. don't want to offend those who rock the look 
I think this look is not for you .. ITA w/ the black too

contrary .. I think you can rock an etoupe


----------



## allanrvj

Yeah, I don't want to offend others, too.  But I kinda like hanyeu so I'd rather tell him what I think than be quiet.  Hehe


----------



## fashionistaO

you are a good buddette^


----------



## allanrvj

I know, right?


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## ueynah

dear... late to the purse/bag discussion...

i would say it is borderline purse/briefcase look.  i've actually tried on Kelly 40 box sellier in FSH and actually, that looks even more PURSELIKE, for some strange reason.

i thought the same way with *Allanrvj* as well that if Kelly Depeche is unisex, for sure box kelly 40 should work.  alas, it didn't.

interestingly, with this Kelly 40, the size is SIGNIFICANTLY smaller than a birkin 40!  i actually think the slouchy clemence leather makes it look more casual and hence, makes it more passable as a "bag" rather than a purse.  but again, that's my own personal opinion.

but *allanrvj*, thanks for the feedback, good or bad


----------



## Ranag

hanyeu said:


> dear... late to the purse/bag discussion...
> 
> i would say it is borderline purse/briefcase look.  i've actually tried on Kelly 40 box sellier in FSH and actually, that looks even more PURSELIKE, for some strange reason.
> 
> i thought the same way with *Allanrvj* as well that if Kelly Depeche is unisex, for sure box kelly 40 should work.  alas, it didn't.
> 
> *interestingly, with this Kelly 40, the size is SIGNIFICANTLY smaller than a birkin 40!*  i actually think the slouchy clemence leather makes it look more casual and hence, makes it more passable as a "bag" rather than a purse.  but again, that's my own personal opinion.
> 
> but thanks for the feedback, good or bad


 
I have found that my 40cm Kellys fit the equivalent amount of stuff in them as my 35cm Birkins.


----------



## ueynah

*fashionistaO*, gotta do our strategy session tomorrow for H shopping!


----------



## ueynah

Ranag said:


> I have found that my 40cm Kellys fit the equivalent amount of stuff in them as my 35cm Birkins.



yup yup *Ranag*... i put the Kelly 40 next to my Shadow 40 and it was much smaller! (assuming Shadow 40 is same as birkin 40, of course)


----------



## Ranag

hanyeu said:


> yup yup *Ranag*... i put the Kelly 40 next to my Shadow 40 and it was much smaller! (assuming Shadow 40 is same as birkin 40, of course)


 
I got rid of my 40cm Birkin, but it definitely had more space in it than my 40cm Kellys do. 

I liked the pic of you with the 40cm Kelly. 

When I carry my black 40cm by the handle, sometimes I feel like I am carrying a small briefcase   My husband often ends up carrying my bags for me because I stuff them too much and they get too heavy (lol).  I will have to have him try my 40cm Kelly and see if it looks like a purse on him.  Heck, it could not look any funnier than him carrying around my bright orange JPG...


----------



## allanrvj

hanyeu said:


> dear... late to the purse/bag discussion...
> 
> i would say it is borderline purse/briefcase look.  i've actually tried on Kelly 40 box sellier in FSH and actually, that looks even more PURSELIKE, for some strange reason.
> 
> i thought the same way with *Allanrvj* as well that if Kelly Depeche is unisex, for sure box kelly 40 should work.  alas, it didn't.
> 
> interestingly, with this Kelly 40, the size is SIGNIFICANTLY smaller than a birkin 40!  i actually think the slouchy clemence leather makes it look more casual and hence, makes it more passable as a "bag" rather than a purse.  but again, that's my own personal opinion.
> 
> but *allanrvj*, thanks for the feedback, good or bad



you're welcome. 

and just to show *fashionistaO*, this is my only picture of me modeling a Kelly at the George V store (taken last 2008 when I was still super skinny), though it's a 50:







I liked it but it's kinda big, and I've heard a few of stories of people having buyers remorse when they got their 50 cm Kellys.  I wish Kellys came in 45 cm.  That would've been perfect.


----------



## be_ware

Sorry to jump in here...

I have both birkin and kelly in 40... Kelly 40 is definitely smaller in terms of the width, height-wise is almost the same...  I am a guy and have no problem carrying my kelly 40 out to shop or work... To me, it looks more like a briefcase and friends commented the size is right for me and doesnt look like a purse...


----------



## allanrvj

all I'm saying is, what look do you want to achieve?  do you want to look like you get laid a lot, or do you want to look like you'll be fun to have manicure and pedicure with?

your choice.  lol


----------



## sydspy

It was such a beautiful day here in Sydney yesterday.............






my H accessories ..........


----------



## pretty99

allanrvj said:


> you're welcome.
> 
> and just to show *fashionistaO*, this is my only picture of me modeling a Kelly at the George V store (taken last 2008 when I was still super skinny), though it's a 50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it but it's kinda big, and I've heard a few of stories of people having buyers remorse when they got their 50 cm Kellys.  I wish Kellys came in 45 cm.  That would've been perfect.



ooh it does came in 45 few years back, I sold mine already since it's still too heavy and bulky to me for everyday use. It had been discontinued then


----------



## sydspy

Going out for a meet up with a Sydney gang...............Me with my HAC 40cm in Gris T Clemence, CDC Gaine in white Swift, Chain D'Ancre, CDC Ombre Lizard PHW, Constance Belt , H pendant, and H sneakers...........


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

^^:urock:!


----------



## fashionistaO

OH dear .. super skinny in a good way^
Na'ah for you and was thinking today that if only there were still a 45cm for the kelly .. that scale would have been perfect^

hanyeu tried on the the kelly depeche and the Sac D today .. he looked polished and very nice(as do most bags he's tried) .. BUT ..  it indeed is very briefcase-y. 




allanrvj said:


> you're welcome.
> 
> and just to show *fashionistaO*, this is my only picture of me modeling a Kelly at the George V store (taken last 2008 when I was still super skinny), though it's a 50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it but it's kinda big, and I've heard a few of stories of people having buyers remorse when they got their 50 cm Kellys.  I wish Kellys came in 45 cm.  That would've been perfect.


----------



## fashionistaO

syd .. HAWT^


----------



## ueynah

Sydspy, thanks for sharing with us the beautiful sky in Sydney!  it is soooo gorgeous!  wish we have more of those weather here.  it was nice but muggy... felt sticky all over.

glad to see that you are making full use of your CdC collection!  they are beautiful with the chain d'ancre!


----------



## Hermes Only

*HI, Hanyeu!* 

*SydsPY*: What a LOVELY shot of your Beautiful City. Visiting Down Under is one of the place I sure need to visit someday. I hear the Aussies & the locals love Americans down there and the nightlife is FUN!!.. I always dreamed of going to Sydney but I always end up in Paris..

AND..You look *FANTASTIC* as always!! I LOVE your H accesories and you simple Chic outfits paired with your H Bags. Your Gris T is GORGEOUS!!.

Im always "shy" to post pics here..dunno why? ..but I do post on H-I-A thread more often though..


----------



## sydspy

*LIBRADIAMONDS*.............thanks dear.........

*fashionistaO*............thanks dear.........

*hanyeu*.............Yep, Sydney is best in Spring and Autumn..........always blue sky with no clouds............. having said that, it has not been that nice for the last few days though, rain again right now..........hmmmmmmmmm.......

*Hermes Only*...........Yep , we love Americans down here...........please come and visit us.............and thank you for your nice compliment.............I am totally opposite to you as I feel more comfy posting on this thread.............You should post more of your H in action here dear.............


----------



## ueynah

*Hermes Only*... looking forward to see some posts of your in Hermes action soon!


----------



## ellayplam

*sydspy*, You always look cool


----------



## ueynah

a pic of me at dinner with friends, wearing Please Check In 70cm vintage scarf with Hermes polo shirt.


----------



## Hermes Only

*HY*: You Look Fantastic! I love pairing a simple polo with a H scarf...it just makes it more "H'Special".. LOVE IT!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

hanyeu said:


> a pic of me at dinner with friends, wearing Please Check In 70cm vintage scarf with Hermes polo shirt.



Great look  I am in the 'minimalist camp' and this combo is just right


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*.............. you did it again.............. very simply chic.............


----------



## sydspy

Here is me with my latest acquisition...........Ebene/Noir Double Sens........... I am loving it so much and have been using it daily since I got it (3 days ago, ha ha ha)............

Noir Double Sens doing a bit of grocery shopping............






Ebene Double Sens going for a cup of tea in Leura............


----------



## ueynah

*Hermes Only, Orfeo Rouge H and Sydspy*, thanks for the kind words.  

*Sydspy*, loving your double sens.   This combo (noir/ebene) is perfect for you!  Did the man bread fit better now in the double sens?   Love the second picture of you in Leura!  So nice and spring like with all the blossoming flowers!


----------



## couturequeen

*Sydspy*, that Double Sens looks fantastic on you!


----------



## talea

*sydspy*...cool action shots J, the double sens  looks good on you. can i babysit your Sac Caravanne, and Double sens.....please..


----------



## ueynah

pics from the HK tpf meet a few weeks back.  taking my "under the radar" shadow on a crowded Hong Kong subway!

H silk losange, cashmere/silk H sweater, H belt in white epsom, H au Galop GM shawl, and H shoes


----------



## allanrvj

omg, I didn't know you have a shadow (denim?) birkin!






gorgeous!  gorgeous!  gorgeous!

love it so much!


----------



## talea

*hanyeu* .. what a gorgeous shadow Birkin you got!! nice combo and big congrats...  i didn't get the chance to see it here in Sydney.


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*.............Yeah, surprisingly the Double Sens actually can fit a lot of things........I could be due to the non-structured side of it.............And you look so good with your Shadow Birkin............ love it love it love it...........

*couturequeen*..............thanks for your nice compliment............

*talea*............ you would not have time to baby my bags dear.........ha ha ha.........

The weather in Sydney is getting much nicer each day, so I took my Double Sens out again today for lunch at Balmain






and droped by Milsons Point for a cup of tea later on............


----------



## HermesSG

allanrvj said:


> omg, I didn't know you have a shadow (denim?) birkin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!  gorgeous!  gorgeous!
> 
> love it so much!



i am so in love!


----------



## spit_fire69

Sydspy: You have great taste....have you ever taken one photo of all of your H bags and accessories together?  I can imagine how beautiful that might look...and wonder if you can even get everything in one frame.... 

Hanyeu: Your shadow Birkin is one of the most gorgeous I have ever seen....is that wool/flannel?  What a beauty.....


----------



## Reza Khan

Has anyone yet seen or purchased the brand new Collier De Chein that is coming out for fall/winter 2010?  This is the first time they are finally making this bracelet for MEN!  

My SA in Beverly Hills has my name on the list and has promised me one as soon as they come in, but she says the have been delayed.  I'm dying to see what they look like.


----------



## spit_fire69

Wow--wasn't aware of a CDC just for men--but really like this one below:

http://stuffflypeoplelike.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/59872094flystylelife3112010110302AM.jpg

Acquired from: http://stuffflypeoplelike.com/?p=38849

Ad campaign: http://stylefrizz.com/201008/consta...nce-jablonski-hermes-fall-2010-ad-campaign-1/


----------



## QnBee9

hanyeu said:


> pics from the HK tpf meet a few weeks back. taking my "under the radar" shadow on a crowded Hong Kong subway!
> 
> H silk losange, cashmere/silk H sweater, H belt in white epsom, H au Galop GM shawl, and H shoes


 
What is this bag made from?  It is beautiful.


----------



## ueynah

*Hermes Only, allanrvj, talea, Sydspy, Qnbee9, HermesSG, Spit_Fire, Orfeo Rouge H​*thanks for the kind words.   the shadow is a size 40 in black evercalf and bleu marine denim fabric. 

it's extremely under the radar and many probably would think it's a Shenzhen AAA+ fake anyway!  lol! 

*Sydspy*, as always, you look great!  you are certainly enjoying your Double Sens!


----------



## Hermes Only

*WOW WOW WOW WOW*​ 

*SydSpy: *What a gorgeous day Down Under!! I miss Spring & Summer!! You lok great with shorts and the low cut V..Loving it...! *DOUBLE SENS*..Double LOVE!!!​ 
*Hanyeu*: Now, THAT is a precious *SHADOW*!! It is truly one of a kind and I'm so delighted that you have one!! *Congratulations*!!!​


----------



## ueynah

*Hermes Only*... love your new avatar! loving your family pic of birkins/Hac.


----------



## Hermes Only

*Thank You HY*..Im soo Happy about my collection!! Each one tells a story and I love them more, each day!!

Oh..I HAD to add, I didnt notice..but I soo LOVE your *Pom-Pom's*! I am searching for those in leather..They are hard to come by.


----------



## fashionistaO

*hanyeu* .. GUTSY taking the metro .. love it!
We are trekking H in the metro too


----------



## howardu09

hanyeu- this is my new favorite photo in the thread! You carry your SB so well! Looks fantastic on you.


----------



## miyake0214

_bella_ said:


> Another great rockin' pose of Hermes Only.



Posted two years ago but who would not want to resuscitate this shot of Hermes Only. TIMELESS and PRICELESS.


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*............ Yep Yep Yep, I am in LOVE with my Double Sens...........

*Hermes Only*........... Spring & Summer is waiting for you here on this side of the world.............

After a little shopping with 2 lovely TPFers, I went for a little bit of cultural at the Australian Centre for Photography.............and of course, with my current love Double Sens and also more drinks..........






a couple of exhibits...........(sorry for my poor photography skill, it does not do the artist works justice)...........here is a link to the current exibition..........http://tmp.acp.org.au/current/


----------



## fashionistaO

syd .. thanks for sharing a fabulous afternoon spent w/ H


----------



## miyake0214

*Hanyeu, Sydspy and Hermes Gal*--well just three names I can recall for now---they are simply adorable with their respective H bag.  Glad I took a peek again at this thread.


----------



## Hermes Only

miyake0214 said:


> Posted two years ago but who would not want to resuscitate this shot of Hermes Only. TIMELESS and PRICELESS.


 
*OMG...Total Blast from the Past...I remember this!  Thank You, Miyake...I'm !*​ 

*SydSpy*: Cool Artwork!!.. I LOVE your smile...and your V-Neck (May I ask who made it?..I'm V Neck Tee crazy!!)...and of course, your FAB H!​


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Double sens ebene noir is great !!! And of course sydspy does well with it !!!


----------



## sydspy

Thank you all for nice comments...............

Here is me with my Double Sens (again).......... Don't you just love that futuristic X'Mas tree.........so cute.............


----------



## sydspy

I went out for lunch with friends.............[the H thongs (flip-flops) are so amazingly comfy]..............


----------



## mfvuitton

r.b_boi said:


> i love your b!! you're youtube videos was the one that really made me consider a 40.






Ooo thank you hopefully I will be getting another soon after I do my taxes


----------



## spit_fire69

mfvuitton said:


> Ooo thank you hopefully I will be getting another soon after I do my taxes



Love that response....also liked your video....beautiful B (I have the exact same one).


----------



## sydspy

Hi ladies and gents...........I need a little help making a decision.......... I need to go for a lunch picnic in a park this coming weekend, however I have had difficulty making decision on what hat to wear.............

1)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2)


----------



## ueynah

lol!  *Sydspy*, thank you for the wonderful pics!  just what I need to start my Friday!


----------



## robee

Sydspy - king of hays !!! Solid


----------



## fashionistaO

*sydspy *.. you're this threads  always puts a ear to ear smile on my face^


----------



## lilaclove

hanyeu...lucky you...love your shadow denim birkin! it is the bomb!!!!


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*, *robee*, *fashionistaO*.............glad I can put smiles on your face...........


----------



## Hermes Only

*Ok..I'm Back..*​ 
*SydSpy!!...I LOVE the FIRST PHOTO...the one with the Gi-Normous Straw Fedora??...I think it captures the true essence of your FABULOUS personality!! *​ 
*Love your weekly PHOTOS...it always makes me !!*​ 
*You're H Victoria Fourre Tout Collections are TDF!!* (I hope I'm correct..)​


----------



## loves

LOL sydspy you are just too adorable. come hug me


----------



## ueynah

lilaclove said:


> hanyeu...lucky you...love your shadow denim birkin! it is the bomb!!!!



thanks


----------



## shopgirl bb

*Sydspy*. :lolots::lolots::lolots:

I like this one. You can also use it to hold food or shelter rain !!

Or play peekaboo !!









sydspy said:


> Hi ladies and gents...........I need a little help making a decision.......... I need to go for a lunch picnic in a park this coming weekend, however I have had difficulty making decision on what hat to wear.............
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)


----------



## kickass

hahahaha! i'll go for the fedora to keep the sun out! hahaha! *thumbs up


----------



## ueynah

but the question is ...

Is it a Hermes fedora!?  :lolots:


----------



## sydspy

*Hermes Only*.........I am glad you like the pic............. The bag in the pic is my current love, a Double Sens in Ebene/Noir..............

*loves*.............here comes a bear hug............
*
shopgirl bb*............It is such a dilemma , decision decision..........ha ha ha............

*kickass*........... you are a heaven sent........thanks for helping...........

*hanyeu*............... Exactly............ha ha ha...........


----------



## emojosh

Hah love the hats sydspy! You look amazing, and I love your style!


----------



## sydspy

*emojosh*...............thanks for a nice compliment...............


----------



## sydspy

My H action on a "Free" bus in Sydney...........


----------



## emojosh

I spy one of your famous CDCs! Love the way you mix leather colors!


----------



## chessmont

syd you have the most wonderful smile and always look so happy!  I miss when I don't see pics from you for a few days


----------



## kickass

LOVE THE ETOUPE BELT KIT!!! G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S!!!!!! 
IS THAT AN ETOUPE CDC???!!!! *breathlessly fanning myself.... hahahaha~


----------



## sydspy

*emojosh* , *chessmont* & *kickass*............thank you for your nice word...........

BTW the CDC in the pic is Ombre Lizard with PHW.............


----------



## sydspy

Yesterday was a beautiful day here "Down Under"..............


----------



## ueynah

*Sydspy*... love all your pictures!  it's so cold and gloomy now in the Northern Hemisphere!  Pics of your megawatt smile and bright Sydney sky is the perfect pic to start my day!


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*........... Sydney has been nice lately, however it was a bit gloomy today........I shouldn't complain , really........... You should post more of your action shots dear............

Here is me having drinks with a dear friend after a long day shopping ............


----------



## fashionistaO

sending u


----------



## sydspy

Thanks *fashionistaO*...........I need more of those please.............


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Happy summer to you,* sydspy*...great action shots here! Your happy pictures always bring a smile to my face. Thanks for sharing and have a nice weekend!

O/T: I miss your dogs' pictures!


----------



## sydspy

*LIBRADIAMONDS*..........thank you for your nice word..........


----------



## spit_fire69

Solid travel bags and a bolide: http://decadesinc.blogspot.com/


----------



## sydspy

I love love love Sydney summer at  the moment , nice clear blue sky during the day, and a bit cool during the night.............I could not ask for a better weather which we have been having for the past few days............ 

what else could be better than going out for coffee "alfresco" style.............


----------



## talea

oh J.....nice megawatt smile...,and nice top you have...wohooo..


----------



## sydspy

Thanks dear *talea*............


----------



## emojosh

Love your CDC SydSpy! Enjoy the pretty weather! It's so collldddd here in the other hemisphere!


----------



## sydspy

Happy Festive Season everyone...............


----------



## ueynah

lol!  love the pic, *Sydspy*!  the iris t shirt looks good on you!  I think you need something from H to go with that t shirt


----------



## kickass

hahaha! Merry Christmas!!! XOXOXO!


----------



## ueynah

My collection equestre scarf with H ring on my way into Tokyo from Narita.


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*............nice to see you back posting your nice Hermes items dear......... any Japanese" *tale to be told* "dear?.............


----------



## ueynah

*sydspy*  quite a lot of work to tell a tale, you know 

anyway, my outfit for the day...

In infinity scarf carrying rouge H chevre coromandel Whitebus GM with green horsetail charm and silver pegasus charm.  All Hermes.


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*.......... I know dear............I will be waiting patiently for the "tale"..............

woo hoo you are already in a Festive mood............red&green............nice..........


----------



## Hermes Only

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!! *​ 
*SydSpy*: I *LOVE* your sense of Humor..Wish it was *SUMMER* where I am!! 

*HY*: LOVELY outfit...It's the Season and You're look *FABULOUS*!!


----------



## talea

hanyeu said:


> *sydspy*  quite a lot of work to tell a tale, you know
> 
> anyway, my outfit for the day...
> 
> In infinity scarf carrying rouge H chevre coromandel Whitebus GM with green horsetail charm and silver pegasus charm.  All Hermes.



nice action shots *hanyeu*..


----------



## miyake0214

sydspy said:


> Happy Festive Season everyone...............





hanyeu said:


> *sydspy*  quite a lot of work to tell a tale, you know
> 
> anyway, my outfit for the day...
> 
> In infinity scarf carrying rouge H chevre coromandel Whitebus GM with green horsetail charm and silver pegasus charm.  All Hermes.



*Sydspy!!*! You are a breath of fresh air.
*Hanyeu!!*! looking fabuloso.

Anxiously waiting for a reveal from another mucho fabuloso...


----------



## souphamster

Great shot hanyu! Love all your pictures!


----------



## Brooklynite

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## sydspy

me having a few drinks at lunch with a dear friend on Christmas Eve...........






and a full body shot with my Victoria and H sneakers..........


----------



## Hermes Only

*You look Great SydSpy...Simple Chic!! *

*Merry Christmas Down-Under...Hugs from your friend, on the other side of the world!! *​


----------



## sydspy

*Hermes Only*.............thank you dear............and a Happy Christmas from a hot OZ , I will send some warm weather to you dear............


----------



## Hermes Only

*mfVuitton:* Gorgeous & Classic!! LOVE IT! **​


----------



## spit_fire69

Hermes Only said:


> *mfVuitton:* Gorgeous & Classic!! LOVE IT! **​



Ditto....nice pic, gorgeous bags....though I strongly prefer the B....


----------



## kickass

mfvuitton said:


>


 

awww.... so cute!!


----------



## earthx

mfvuitton said:


>



Gorgeous!! 

Do you mind if I ask what size is that baby? and how tall are you? 
Thanks!!


----------



## Hermes Only

Hermes In "Action"..Literally! ..The Maiden Voyage of my Raisin Birkin 40cm, Brushed PHW!​


----------



## ueynah

*Sydspy*, love your pic as always!  love the stacking!

*mfvuitton*, what a sweet pic!

*Hermes Only*, your pics bring a big smile to my face!  Thanks for sharing!

*Miyake* and *Souphamster*, thanks for all your kind compliments!


----------



## spit_fire69

Hermes Only said:


> Hermes In "Action"..Literally! ..The Maiden Voyage of my Raisin Birkin 40cm, Brushed PHW!​



Your expressions are priceless.... I would feel the same way....love the color!


----------



## kickass

Hermes Only said:


> Hermes In "Action"..Literally! ..The Maiden Voyage of my Raisin Birkin 40cm, Brushed PHW!​


 
gorgeous!!! may we have some close up of that Beauty please!!!!


----------



## sydspy

*mfvuitton*.................such a lovely pic............woo hoo............

*HermesOnly*.................loving your action shots dear.............. They are so you...........

Here is me having a little rest between shopping today............


----------



## ueynah

*Sydspy*, open the orange box, please!


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*............the box has been opened in this thread.............

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-tpf-meetings/hermes-sydney-tpf-meetings-634291-22.html#post17513975


----------



## pretty99

haven't been posting here for some time la, so here's the boxes I had been waiting for a few weeks already...........


----------



## pretty99

haven't really dress up for them, but i think it's good enough just to see them instead of me........


----------



## Hermes Only

kickass said:


> gorgeous!!! may we have some close up of that Beauty please!!!!


 
Here..I Had a Reveal a couple of months ago here at TPF.. Raisin 40cm, Togo, Brushed PHW​


----------



## pretty99

and some nice men's purse....................MURSE


----------



## Hermes Only

*Pretty99*: OMG..That is a Gorgeous Kelly Relax and It look Fantastic on YOU!!..Perfect Size!!


----------



## Hermes Only

*Pretty99*: That Murse..I LIKE! You got some nice H bags!!..I Love all of it!


----------



## sydspy

*pretty99*.................goooooooooooooooooooorgeous................












*HermesOnly*...............Could your bag be any prettier?............


----------



## Hermes Only

*SydSpy*: I LOVE your "Sleeping Beauty" Pics..Looks like you had a nice brunch. I love that Wallet and Tarmac Passport Holder...I'll PM you..


----------



## kickass

Hermes Only said:


> Here..I Had a Reveal a couple of months ago here at TPF.. Raisin 40cm, Togo, Brushed PHW​


 
Aren't you gorgeous baby!! I can smell the rich leather from here!!!  GRRRR.....


thanks for re loading it again!!


----------



## kickass

pretty99 said:


> haven't really dress up for them, but i think it's good enough just to see them instead of me........


 

PUUURRRRFECT!!! Suit you to a T Pretty99!!


----------



## talea

all the guys in this thread...":urock:"..

*pretty99*..congrats on the kelly relax and *SO *black kelly cut

*Hermes Only*...you are full with energy...lovely action shots..

*sydspy.....*...i should have listened to you....hmmmm


----------



## Winterbaby

talea said:


> all the guys in this thread...":urock:"..
> 
> *pretty99*..congrats on the kelly relax and *SO *black kelly cut
> 
> *Hermes Only*...you are full with energy...lovely action shots..
> 
> *sydspy.....*...i should have listened to you....hmmmm


 
I couldnt agree with you more!!! Fabulousness!!!


----------



## sydspy

*talea* and *Winterbaby*.................thank you ............

Here is me having a few drinks with dear friends over Japanese meal.........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> *talea* and *Winterbaby*.................thank you ............
> 
> Here is me having a few drinks with dear friends over Japanese meal.........


Lovely pic  fun Australian Summer I bet


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Some of us have to work during this limbo time LOL
Might as well make it a nice morning routine 
.
.
.
And of course midday iPad tPf distraction...
(and loving his vintage Hermes black Epsom leather case for his ipad stylus and pen... a Xmas present from my aunt)


----------



## mfvuitton

earthx said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> Do you mind if I ask what size is that baby? and how tall are you?
> Thanks!!





Im 5 5 the boots make me 5 7 and its a 40 cm


----------



## sydspy

*ORFEO ROUGE H*.............loving your Man's gadgets............

Here is me with our lovely Harbour Bridge............


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> *ORFEO ROUGE H*.............loving your Man's gadgets............
> 
> Here is me with our lovely Harbour Bridge............



 gold clemence good news  looking very good


----------



## sydspy

*ORFEO ROUGE H*..............Thank you for loving my bag...........

Out drinking with friends.......


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> *ORFEO ROUGE H*..............Thank you for loving my bag...........
> 
> Out drinking with friends.......



I miss summer


----------



## pamella

*Sydspy* you are looking so totally chic, love your casual style. Fabulous bracelet
stacking too. Love the leather with the "Evelyn style" H on it. Not sure of the name!


----------



## Vanmiracle

*sydspy* Your H leather accessoires are amazing.
I got the AW10 Mens Cravate Cataloge lately and was surprised how beautiful it is made. Much better then the little scarf booklet. For the ones who do not have one (more scans)


----------



## kickass

Hi guys! I finally got mine Here she is....


----------



## castorny

Wow!  Specs?  Congrats!


----------



## kickass

castorny said:


> Wow! Specs? Congrats!


 

it's RUBIS 40 Clemence


----------



## spit_fire69

kickass said:


> it's RUBIS 40 Clemence



definitely a 40 and definitely a beauty.....HUGE Congrats.....!


----------



## Winterbaby

Love a guy with an H. 
Awesome pics all!!! and that rubis looks hot!


----------



## Love-Vintage

many congratz! love it !


----------



## HacBoy87

Congrats!
Still saving for my first hac...not too much longer now.


----------



## bunerabbit

Love this thread and would love to have one of these guys be my H shopping buddy!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Can you spot all the H items (or things MADE from material gathered from the H store) 
My little hommage to Petit h movement


----------



## Love-Vintage

My contribution 
this is an old picture....


----------



## Love-Vintage




----------



## good life

All you guys are gorgy and so is your stuff and your taste. My DH is all about cars which I don't mind because I sure benefit from it, but I also wish he had great H stuff that he could share with me. I guess you can't have it all.


----------



## ueynah

*Orfeo Rouge H*, thanks for the pic!  all the items are super adorable!

*Love-vintage*, love the pic!  is it TGM?  those are hard to find!


----------



## ueynah

fellow tpfer took a pic of me while in Hong Kong last week!

carrying my barenia Whitebus with wool pom poms


----------



## ueynah

another pic of me wearing my Collection Equestre GM Shawl in caban c/w at the HK Tpf Meet last weekend


----------



## Love-Vintage

Wool pom poms 
it looks great with whitebus!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

*Love-Vintage*, your garden party looks nice! Is it the all-leather GP?

*hanyeu*, your barenia whitebus makes me fall in love with the whitebus design all over again. Love it with the pom poms as well!!!!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

It's Amazonia GP Thanks!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Love-Vintage said:


>



Good practical shopping tote really


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

hanyeu said:


> *Orfeo Rouge H*, thanks for the pic!  all the items are super adorable!
> 
> *Love-vintage*, love the pic!  is it TGM?  those are hard to find!



I am glad you find them nice, too! i do enjoy them immensely... H has the ability to design item with perfect size for anything!


----------



## sydspy

*ORFEO ROUGE H*............ love all the items on your desk............I would have a hard time working on that desk..............

*Love-Vintage*............. that is a nice Amazonia GP.............

*hanyeu*...........nice action shot as usual...........

Here is my latest member to my family........... a Mykonos CDC with PHW.........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> *ORFEO ROUGE H*............ love all the items on your desk............I would have a hard time working on that desk..............
> 
> *Love-Vintage*............. that is a nice Amazonia GP.............
> 
> *hanyeu*...........nice action shot as usual...........
> 
> Here is my latest member to my family........... a Mykonos CDC with PHW.........


Lovely blue


----------



## Love-Vintage

Indeed Lovely blue : )


----------



## ueynah

yay!  wow!  what a gorgeous blue!  *Sydspy*, congrats on such a beautiful acquisition!


----------



## sydspy

Thank you gents.......... It is such a happy blue ..............


----------



## kickass

Here is my latest member to my family........... a Mykonos CDC with PHW.........






[/QUOTE]


I love the colour!!! it's such a happy hue! it goes very well with your ever sun-shiny smile


----------



## Hermes Only

*i love it!! Gorgeous!! ...congrats!!*​


----------



## sydspy

*kickass* & *Hermes Only*.........Thank you , Thank you , Thank you..........

Here is a spcial moment when the twins have reunited...........


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Oh wow, that's such a wonderful shade of blue sydspy!  Congratz.


----------



## sydspy

*Hermes Only* and *LVuittonLuvr*..................thank you .........

I went to Marina Bay Sands in Singapore with a dear friend...........


----------



## palvas

*sydspy*, your cdc and hac are amazing... but your whole collection is absolutely breathteaking... congrats


----------



## good life

Hey guys, where in the world are you getting your CDCs. I've been waiting in like forever for one in GHW and PHW and just can't seem to get one. That Mykonos color is totally TDF. Sydspy, off course I'm not surprised that you have one, you always have the latest and greatest. You have wonderful taste and style. Love finding your postings and following your adventures and luncheons looking casual and chic always.
Back to the important stuff, where do I get one, or two? Keep posting guys cuz I love looking.


----------



## ueynah

*good life*, i think Madison Avenue in the US has quite a few (CdCs)... and occassionaly, they do show up on Hermes.com.  

otherwise, there is no reason why your SA cannot do a global search for you if you are not in the states...


----------



## sydspy

*good life*.......  I really do believe in " being there at the right time "........ However, the H angels are playing a BIG part in sourcing out the items on my "NEED" list.......... thanks to all the H angels...........
*
palvas*...........thank you for your kind word..........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Will be off the grid for a few days... Off to paris for a week for R&R and some H shopping  Sydspy please send me some good retail karma so i will find what I want in the three stores in Paris... It has been almost 1.5 years since my last visit to the city of light


----------



## castorny

Have a blast Orfeo!  What are you searching for???


----------



## jayd23

good life said:


> Hey guys, where in the world are you getting your CDCs. I've been waiting in like forever for one in GHW and PHW and just can't seem to get one. That Mykonos color is totally TDF. Sydspy, off course I'm not surprised that you have one, you always have the latest and greatest. You have wonderful taste and style. Love finding your postings and following your adventures and luncheons looking casual and chic always.
> Back to the important stuff, where do I get one, or two? Keep posting guys cuz I love looking.



don't know where you're located but I just noticed that a bunch of them just popped up on the US website today!


----------



## sydspy

*ORGEFO ROUGE H*.............I am sending a lot of H fairy dust your way, hope you will find what you are looking for...............


----------



## sydspy

Me at Coogee Beach on one of the beautiful evenings ...............


----------



## HacBoy87

WHy are some on the website $1050 and the black is $950? I hope this post makes sense I'm hyper ventilating right now at the thought.  I feel like I discovered a cure for something


^ I'm leaving that there to show what a nut I am. I just calmed down enough to actually read the description and see that it was a different leather, however when I went to purchase....NOT AVAILABLE. Totally killed my night. Thank god I have a bag of M&Ms here.


----------



## sydspy

HacBoy87 said:


> WHy are some on the website $1050 and the black is $950? I hope this post makes sense *I'm hyper ventilating right now at the thought.  I feel like I discovered a cure for something*
> 
> 
> ^ I'm leaving that there to show what a nut I am. I just calmed down enough to actually read the description and see that it was a different leather, however when I went to purchase....NOT AVAILABLE. Totally killed my night. Thank god I have a bag of M&Ms here.



I actually feel the same any time I see a CDC on the shelf any where..........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> *ORGEFO ROUGE H*.............I am sending a lot of H fairy dust your way, hope you will find what you are looking for...............


Coming from you!!! for sure I will find what I want!!!!! THANKS SYDSPY!!! I will post pic when I have a chance to do my reveal


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

castorny said:


> Have a blast Orfeo!  What are you searching for???


For a bag and some small leather goods  Will post when I find them


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Me at Coogee Beach on one of the beautiful evenings ...............


Is that an Etriviere 2 bracelet in Palladium Milano Mash??? nice and I like it


----------



## sydspy

*ORFEO ROUGE H*........... Yes that is one of my latest purchases............ha ha ha........... Did you say "I will post pic when I have a chance to do my reveal"????......... It sounds like a reveal is imminent.............


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> *ORFEO ROUGE H*........... Yes that is one of my latest purchases............ha ha ha........... Did you say "I will post pic when I have a chance to do my reveal"????......... It sounds like a reveal is imminent.............



We shall see


----------



## Love-Vintage

Heyy I just got a chance to purchase birkin Mustard 40cm togo. Do you guys think that it is too much of a color for a guy?????


----------



## allanrvj

mustard?  first time I've heard of that yellow.

I only know soleil, jaune and curry.


----------



## Love-Vintage

I think it may be curry.  Its just like mustard color


----------



## fashionistaO

.. i am curious too, can you provide a picture of the 40B or the name of the mustard you have in mind





allanrvj said:


> mustard?  first time I've heard of that yellow.
> 
> I only know soleil, jaune and curry.


----------



## Love-Vintage

What do you guys think???


----------



## fashionistaO

looks like French's Original .. hmm .. Jaune is my guess


----------



## Love-Vintage

Do you think its too bright for me ?


----------



## allanrvj

we have similar skintone.  I won't get it if it were me.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Any other opinions of Yellow Jaune/Curry birkin 40?

I'm still tempting....

This is me carrying hac50... I am so ready to change to 40cm..haha


----------



## castorny

I wouldn't do Curry, Jaune or Soleil for that matter if I were you.  Maybe Gold or Alezan?


----------



## Love-Vintage

I was looking for more of pop color and yet subtle. I dont know if I'm making any sense haha. I have too much of earth toned bags...


----------



## allanrvj

try blue.  blue works well with asian skin.

maybe have a 40 Birkin in Mykonos.  now that would be a pop of color.


----------



## sydspy

agree with *allanrvj*............Mykonos would be gooooooorgy............ I would not go for anything yellow............that's just me...........


----------



## gamdc20005

I like bright colors myself, e.g orange and bright green, as accessory pieces so one can find the items in your big bags. Getting a big yellow or curry bag is a step too adventurous, unless you have 10 bags, and you just need something else...lol

Now, getting a fancy color in croc or ostrich is completely different, those are colors that make the bag...my thought!

Go with your passion..., something that brightens up your day....I am sure you will carry it with pride and love.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Thanks for great advice fashionista0,allanrjv,castorny,sydspy,gamdc20005 !!!


----------



## Hermes Only

on the contrary..I LOVE a POP of colors. I was CRAZY-MAD for Curry at one time. I like Yellow colors..like Curry or Soleil. It's a HAPPY color and If your tanned..it looks GORGEOUS on you!! 

I'd say..go to what you like and feel....If I can, I'd get a Curry!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Thanks for your advice Hermes Only


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> *ORFEO ROUGE H*........... Yes that is one of my latest purchases............ha ha ha........... Did you say "I will post pic when I have a chance to do my reveal"????......... It sounds like a reveal is imminent.............



No bag for me this time from Fbg, GgV or 17Servre... Sac Chiquita only black left... And it does not look right on me... So I used the resource for something else at the three stores 

Eventual reveal when I am back home  let just say I am ready for the summer LOL


----------



## castorny

Ooooh.  Can't wait to hear what you found!  I hope you enjoyed Paris.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

castorny said:


> Ooooh.  Can't wait to hear what you found!  I hope you enjoyed Paris.



As always... In Paris i get No phone call from anyone... Just me strolling everywhere in Paris... Being in a city where no one knows you is actually quite relaxing... I know enough people in Paris to make my stay pleasant... But not so many that they become an obligation 

I always have an idea what to get when I walked into Fbg, GgV and recently 17sevre in Paris... i am not an easily distractible kind here... It is disappointing that there was no Evelyne GM or TGM other than White (!) hard to believe but the SA actually show me the computer ... There were a few old stock in as far as St Tropez lol.

I am not a window shopper and shopping is not really my drug of choice.. The faster the process the better IMHO. I only go to H and only H .... No other stores for the rest of the vacation... As I am not interested shopping while I am off... This is out of necessity lol (I am sure you guys can related) as I can never find what I need at my local H.

So the story goes... Efficiently I hit three stores in one day... Dealing with the same SA I dealt with over the years when I was visiting over the years... As usual very helpful... But I was the most impressed by the new store at 17sevre  the store in the left bank... 

They did not have the bag that I wanted, but I certainly had a good time picking up all the things that I need for the coming season... As usual, my wardrobe is never frilly or chichifafa... So the new purchases are Just a few solidly functional H items that will fit into on my work-play wardrobe  H-coloured of course.

I am actually happy to see that Evelyne sells well ... Hence it will be in production for awhile... It is the bag I use the most... 

And for crying out loud I am still waiting for my bloody rouge H Evelyne GM in Tau. clemence lol I hope eventually they will make it before I retire from work...

The rest of my vacation is just resting...


----------



## gamdc20005

Hi Orfeo Rouge H - looks like the US has your bag, I think I saw it at the Tyson's VA (US) store and the US website has the bag too, as it shows available for purchase. Maybe time to make a pit stop to the US instead? 

Evelyne III TGM
Bag, size TGM, ebony taurillon clemence leather, silver and palladium hardware, adjustable strap, outside pocket, leather tab closure, perforated leather plaque, 16" x 16.5" x 4"

Ref. 056279CK46
$3,150.00


----------



## Love-Vintage

hmmm


----------



## Love-Vintage

I've seen Evelyne TGMs in Jersey!!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

I've seen Evelyne TGMs in Jersey!!


----------



## sydspy

*ORFEO ROUGE H*............ i can't wait to see what you got..........new (colourful) wardrobe I guess...........


----------



## allanrvj

What's chichifafa?  Sounds like a fun word.

I googled it and this thread is #2 at the search results. Still can't find the definition.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

gamdc20005 said:


> Hi Orfeo Rouge H - looks like the US has your bag, I think I saw it at the Tyson's VA (US) store and the US website has the bag too, as it shows available for purchase. Maybe time to make a pit stop to the US instead?
> 
> Evelyne III TGM
> Bag, size TGM, ebony taurillon clemence leather, silver and palladium hardware, adjustable strap, outside pocket, leather tab closure, perforated leather plaque, 16" x 16.5" x 4"
> 
> Ref. 056279CK46
> $3,150.00


You r so sweet  i have an Ebene TGM already  but thank you for looking out for me


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

allanrvj said:


> What's chichifafa?  Sounds like a fun word.
> 
> I googled it and this thread is #2 at the search results. Still can't find the definition.



Chi chi fa fa = chi chi frou frou = over elaborate in style and manner


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

gamdc20005 said:


> Hi Orfeo Rouge H - looks like the US has your bag, I think I saw it at the Tyson's VA (US) store and the US website has the bag too, as it shows available for purchase. Maybe time to make a pit stop to the US instead?
> 
> Evelyne III TGM
> Bag, size TGM, ebony taurillon clemence leather, silver and palladium hardware, adjustable strap, outside pocket, leather tab closure, perforated leather plaque, 16" x 16.5" x 4"
> 
> Ref. 056279CK46
> $3,150.00


Don't be jealous of women's choices lol... We got the classics  they can have the frilly things...it Takes time to make classic items and it takes much inspiration to create within the classic frame work. 
Quality over quantity IMHO


----------



## allanrvj

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Chi chi fa fa = chi chi frou frou = over elaborate in style and manner


 
ah.  I love it!  haha

thanks


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

allanrvj said:


> ah.  I love it!  haha
> 
> thanks



I do love H colours so that will be my inner 'paon' projecting  I just don't like to overdo it... I don't over-accessorized with H pieces as each piece is unique and deserves to be appreciated one by one... And I treasure + appreciate all the H items I have... I know I know... I am a romantic fool 

When I buy something, I plan on having it and using it for a long time... I know it is a very old fashion way to look at superficial things... may be I am just a guy who likes anything that can endure the test of time...

Come to think of it... I guess it is my philosophy for everything in life too...

Cheers


----------



## gamdc20005

well said "Orfeo Rouge H", don't be a fashion or magazine editor victim! 

the less logo all over the better, plain over flashy, that's right!

have a great week,

cheers,
R


----------



## sydspy

here is my new Clic H in Matte Black...........







and my stacking of the day.........






PS: I needed to put the watermark on my pics as I was informed by one of my dearest friend that someone has posted my pics (ones without my face) as his own pics on another webboard...........hmmmmmmmmm, there are weird people around...........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> here is my new Clic H in Matte Black...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my stacking of the day.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I needed to put the watermark on my pics as I was informed by one of my dearest friend that someone has posted my pics (ones without my face) as his own pics on another webboard...........hmmmmmmmmm, there are weird people around...........


Gees that is bizarre, isn't it... I like the clic clac H... They are sold out in Paris btw


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Gees that is bizarre, isn't it... I like the clic clac H... They are sold out in Paris btw



Yep, there are "funny" people around.............. The Clic H for men are so difficult to find, and I am glad I found this Matte Black in H BKK.........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Here they are  Results from my treasure hunt 

Etriviere bracelet in Bourguignon buck
iPhone 4 case in Mykonos Swift (now I can give my Iphone 3G case to my sister )
Horn pocket comb in Gold Chevre
Gloves in Bourguignon lambskin with cashmere lining
Ring "Osmose" in Sterling Silver
Change purse in Bleu de Malte Chevre

Inspired by Sydspy's love for Constance Belt... I got one too  in brushed silver in Black and Ebene Box leather. Great for my 'Naked & Famous' raw denim 

Pt 2 soon...

Cheers


----------



## Olivier

Lovely accessories I should say. Great job on the gloves. Perfect color and it goes well with your other purchases.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Olivier said:


> Lovely accessories I should say. Great job on the gloves. Perfect color and it goes well with your other purchases.
> Thanks for sharing.



Thanks ... It was not difficult to pick out items there  very helpful staff there (young and green) and they were not as overworked as in Fbg and GgV. They were indeed very enthusiastic.

Like what I said before, I have a fairly good idea what my wardrobe needs so I am quite focused on looking for certain things.


----------



## gamdc20005

I prefer "young and green" too...as Orfeo Rouge H pointed out, this way it becomes more fun, like hanging out with a friend and discovering things, instead of encountering a too pushy SA 

I would love though to go to the back/storage area one of these days, I am sure the "real goods" are in storage for VIP customers...hehe

I do like the idea though that SA's do let you go through their drawers located out front in the store, but I think the real stuff is in the back, hidden!

I ordered yesterday a luggage tag for my Kelly Relax from the Palm Beach Store - had to be the most expensive luggage tag on earth! black epsom, no clue on how it looks but I was told it would look great for my leather bag. We see, I have high expectations now...

Wish me luck....


----------



## gamdc20005

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Here they are  Results from my treasure hunt
> 
> Etriviere bracelet in Bourguignon buck
> iPhone 4 case in Mykonos Swift (now I can give my Iphone 3G case to my sister )
> Horn pocket comb in Gold Chevre
> Gloves in Bourguignon lambskin with cashmere lining
> Ring "Osmose" in Sterling Silver
> Change purse in Bleu de Malte Chevre
> 
> Inspired by Sydspy's love for Constance Belt... I got one too  in brushed silver in Black and Ebene Box leather. Great for my 'Naked & Famous' raw denim
> 
> Pt 2 soon...
> 
> Cheers


 

great stuff! glad to here that Hermes was able to tempt you with some goodies to bring home! next time, try to convince the young and green to let you into the storage room for the VIP stuff that they are holding hidden...haha! Now that would be quite an accomplishment 

one of these days I will use all my charm and see if a Hermes store will allow me inside their storage room and go through their entire inventory


----------



## Love-Vintage

Love the gloves and the belt!


----------



## good life

Love-Vintage, I love the picture you posted. Fun, quirky,cool. Just out of curiosity, which one are you, the blond with the pompador or the dark haired winking one? LOL


----------



## castorny

Gorgeous colors and a beautiful photograph.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Love-Vintage said:


> Love the gloves and the belt!


Thanks I love them too... great colour and super soft lambskin.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Just a quick one
I forgot the iPad Case

Ipad case in Etouple Swift Leather


----------



## gamdc20005

my belt I got as part of my holiday shopping spree, I was told the belt is a limited in sterling...


----------



## good life

Gorgeous, gorgeous belt. I'm drooling. Congrats gamdc20005 (wow, that's a mouthful). What else did you get from the holiday spree? Do share.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

gamdc20005 said:


> my belt I got as part of my holiday shopping spree, I was told the belt is a limited in sterling...



Indeed, a Taureg buckle... Every single one is unique as it is handcrafted by the artisan from Taureg tribe  it will age beautifully


----------



## gamdc20005

good life said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous belt. I'm drooling. Congrats gamdc20005 (wow, that's a mouthful). What else did you get from the holiday spree? Do share.



Ha..thanks good life ...we got also sterling cufflinks, a shirt and a wallet in Barenia in addition to the Micro Picotin which I have posted already


----------



## Love-Vintage

Unique belt !!


----------



## gamdc20005

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Indeed, a Taureg buckle... Every single one is unique as it is handcrafted by the artisan from Taureg tribe  it will age beautifully



I wasn't listening when the SA told me something about the belt, I just heard "limited" and "sterling" and I was sold...haha, because it looked so different from the regular belts, less shiny 

Love your IPad cover!  very nice...btw , funny the cover cost more than the IPad...hehe


----------



## Hermes Only

Gorgeous Belt..I love the intricate details...Congrats!


----------



## gamdc20005

thank you hermes only - I didn't thought of getting a belt from Hermes till I saw the one I got....


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

gamdc20005 said:


> I wasn't listening when the SA told me something about the belt, I just heard "limited" and "sterling" and I was sold...haha, because it looked so different from the regular belts, less shiny
> 
> Love your IPad cover!  very nice...btw , funny the cover cost more than the IPad...hehe



There are many different buckles available by H do not have the H shape and are not shiny  you can explore and you will be surprise how versatile the belts are.

Taureg buckles are unique! If you ever go to their sample sales in January or June in Paris... They sometimes have them on sale  They are pretty gorgeous actually 

Re: the iPad case  just like an Hermes Change purse cost more than the change inside... that is beside the point, isn't it grasshoper


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

H Pique Polo in Menthe (the new green for S/S2011)

It is almost like emerald but with a blue undertone so it is a cooler colour... really great colour for summer...

The best way to really get a sense of the colour is to look at the Défilé pour Hermès Homme P/E 2011

F.Y.I. Hermès cut their pique polo differently each year... all depends on Veronique's fancy re: if she wants her men trim or relax  

S/S 2009 and 2010 the cut were a bit loose but 2011 the cut is back to be more fitted like S/S 2008 again 

more to follow


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

... miss those relaxing moment already 
(you might actually see my H gloves in the background, or foreground )
Back to the grind-house next week


----------



## gamdc20005

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> There are many different buckles available by H do not have the H shape and are not shiny  you can explore and you will be surprise how versatile the belts are.
> 
> Taureg buckles are unique! If you ever go to their sample sales in January or June in Paris... They sometimes have them on sale  They are pretty gorgeous actually
> 
> Re: the iPad case  just like an Hermes Change purse cost more than the change inside... that is beside the point, isn't it grasshoper



lol - well said  - I guess I never consider myself being lucky during a "sale", it seems to be like a sport, one has to have lots of energy, ambition and able to make compromises, which I seem to have less and less, during shopping events..lol. Maybe I change my mind if I one of these days plan a trip around a Hermes sale


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

gamdc20005 said:


> lol - well said  - I guess I never consider myself being lucky during a "sale", it seems to be like a sport, one has to have lots of energy, ambition and able to make compromises, which I seem to have less and less, during shopping events..lol. Maybe I change my mind if I one of these days plan a trip around a Hermes sale



Never compromise on a sale LOL! Buying something because it is cheap is never a good reason to waste ones resource and it is just silly... The cheaper it becomes the pickier one should be 

And I don't often find anything I want during H sample sales in Paris  For H items, if you see it and if you need that item... just buy it otherwise it will be gone.. I am sure all the tPf members will agree with me on this one 

At the sample sale they usually have some shoes and _some prêt-à_-_porter_... small leather goods and some canvas things... fragrance, some belts and scarves... that's all  I wouldn't plan a trip around it... but it is always fun if I happen to be in Paris around the time.


----------



## gamdc20005

My luggage tag came in today - well, it is actually a badge holder based on the description, but it does the trick, sort of.

So pricey, shocking on how Hermes gets aways with it because I haven't grasp the price value point for this badge holder which I am going to use as a luggage tag for my Kelly Relax. The cord is a bit long, but I can tie a double knot I guess and use the other end maybe to hang something else.

Folks - this thing was 540 USD! I mean - it looks like something from Chinatown, swear to you all. The one I have for my Prada piece (free tag) looks even better.

It is what it is....Cannot say black Epsom looks upscale, Taiga from Vuitton looks better


----------



## ueynah

*gamdc2005*, did you ask for other luggage tags?  Hermes does make other types of luggage tags which may be what you are looking for.  

here are three listings on ebay... perhaps you can exchange for them?

http://cgi.ebay.com/HERMES-Goat-Leather-Purse-Luggage-Bag-Tag-New-wTAG-410-/160501918514?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255ea8eb32#ht_3238wt_924

I also do know that these bicolor tags were also on sale at the last Paris sale in Jan 2011.


----------



## ueynah

*Orfeo Rouge H*, thanks for the update on polos!  I didn't know that they were cut differently from each season!  Glad to hear that this year V wants the men to be slim again!    the Menthe color looks great on you!

The photos of your accessories are lovely!  Thanks for letting us know about the new store!  Will have to check it out next time I am in Paris!



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> H Pique Polo in Menthe (the new green for S/S2011)
> 
> It is almost like emerald but with a blue undertone so it is a cooler colour... really great colour for summer...
> 
> The best way to really get a sense of the colour is to look at the Défilé pour Hermès Homme P/E 2011
> 
> F.Y.I. Hermès cut their pique polo differently each year... all depends on Veronique's fancy re: if she wants her men trim or relax
> 
> S/S 2009 and 2010 the cut were a bit loose but 2011 the cut is back to be more fitted like S/S 2008 again
> 
> more to follow


----------



## gamdc20005

hanyeu said:


> gamdc2005, did you ask for other luggage tags?  Hermes does make other types of luggage tags which may be what you are looking for.
> 
> here are three listings on ebay... perhaps you can exchange for them?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HERMES-Goat-Leather-Purse-Luggage-Bag-Tag-New-wTAG-410-/160501918514?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255ea8eb32#ht_3238wt_924



Thanks hanyeu, I gave my SA the freedom to research what would look best for my Kelly Relax, I think the item I got is as close to what I think it will ever be, it just doesn't compare to the clochette or other items from Hermes, and certainly not for 540 USD. I am just a bit taken when I got the little box today....I was looking for something more luxurious...


----------



## ueynah

Oki.  it doesn't sound like you are thrilled with the badge holder nor the color nor the leather.  Just didn't think you should "settle" for something especially when it is so pricey.

did you try the larger clochette necklace in chevre (unless you really want an address label inside)?  that would be a nice alternative as well esp. if you do it in a nice pop color!


----------



## castorny

Epsom certainly never makes me smile.


----------



## sydspy

*ORFEO ROUGE H*............ Thank you for letting us know that the new season polo is a bit of a slim fit.......... That colour looks great on you............
*
gamdc200005*.............congrats on your new belt buckle..........I love mine as well, each piece is so unique............ and I also was considering getting that badge holder, but thought it is too pricey for something which I will not be used that often...........if you are not happy with the item , you should return it for a store credit ..........


----------



## good life

Orfeo, great loot. Thanks for the reveal. Love that belt, and I also loved gamdc200005's belt too. I guess I love belts.
Also, gamdc., that's just ridiculous to pay so much for that badge thing, especially when you're not impressed with it. I love H but not everything is worth the price on it. Return it, and get some other yummy goody, there's so many to choose from.


----------



## gamdc20005

Hey Sydspy and Good life - I wasn't aware that Hermes could make something that was really not worth the money...lol...I guess I found out with my badge holder. If I had been in the store, and saw the thing in front of me, I would probably not have bought it, especially not in this Epsom leather (aka. cardboard leather I call it ..compared to a gorgeous card case i bought for my friend in blue jean), the hardware detail on this item is laughable and the overall appeal is simply tacky...worst than a regular convention badge holder.

Having said that, I think it fits the bill for what I needed it for, dressing the bag down, and make people question if they see the bag if I have a real Hermes bag or not..haha. The extra lenght of the cord may prove to be useful as I could attach something else on the other end, maybe a Hermes key chain (did I see an airplane thingy or am I dreaming?), a baseball cap..anything to make the bag look less handbaggy but more travel baggy? ...

Lastly, a nice souvenir of my insanity check!!!! I thought my condom bag was over the top, but I guess the badge holder holds the price 

I think/hope this will be my last Hermes purchase for a while - hmmm...how many of you have said that...and didn't follow through!

Thanks for the support guys - I guess I have survived the sticker shock for now


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

gamdc20005 said:


> My luggage tag came in today - well, it is actually a badge holder based on the description, but it does the trick, sort of.
> 
> So pricey, shocking on how Hermes gets aways with it because I haven't grasp the price value point for this badge holder which I am going to use as a luggage tag for my Kelly Relax. The cord is a bit long, but I can tie a double knot I guess and use the other end maybe to hang something else.
> 
> Folks - this thing was 540 USD! I mean - it looks like something from Chinatown, swear to you all. The one I have for my Prada piece (free tag) looks even better.
> 
> It is what it is....Cannot say black Epsom looks upscale, Taiga from Vuitton looks better



The price of Hermes based on:
1) the amount of saddle stitches involved
2) time and labour requires for the item
3) leather being used

basically... the more intricate and stitches, the more 'flipping' it requires during the process, the more it costs ... therefore it is not atypical to have a wallet cost more than a full size bag... it all depends on the stitches.

Considering the amount of stitching involved for this pouch and you are getting it in the US.. the price is about right 

Like what I said before... you are paying for the artisanal effort... if you don't like ... return it and get the store credit  they are pretty good at doing that. No point of keeping something you don't appreciate 

Epsom is probably the one leather that can be refurbish the best ... My jige GM is in Epsom and I know it will last and last...

LV Taiga is great... LV makes good stuff too


----------



## gamdc20005

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> The price of Hermes based on:
> 1) the amount of saddle stitches involved
> 2) time and labour requires for the item
> 3) leather being used
> 
> basically... the more intricate and stitches, the more 'flipping' it requires during the process, the more it cost ... therefore it is not atypical to have a wallet cost more than a full size bag... it all depends on the stitches.
> 
> Considering the amount of stitching involved for this pouch and you are getting it in the US.. the price is about right
> 
> Like what I said before... you are paying for the artisanal effort... if you don't like ... return it and get the store credit  they are pretty good at doing that. No point of keeping something you don't appreciate
> 
> Epsom is probably the one leather that can be refurbish the best ... My jige GM is in Epsom and I know it will last and last...
> 
> LV Taiga is great... LV makes good stuff too


 
I think Hermes raped me on this particular piece , however, I admit, if this badge holder would have come in a different leather, the whole thing may have a different appeal. And we all know that the pricing variatoin among the different "standard" leather types won't be huge.

In any event, I am not a fond "return item" person, I think it brings bad karma...lol...unless the items is horrendous or "broken."

Regarding LV - I dislike/despise them so much, I am having my heart set to get rid of everything I have from them - the list is long


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

H long sleeve (with shoulder details) T shirt in Bourguignon
New Watch Straps (Ebene Barenia)


----------



## gamdc20005

very nice  orfeo rouge h
how long does the strap last you?
my croc band of my bvlgari watch is showing sign of wear...grrrr


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

gamdc20005 said:


> very nice  orfeo rouge h
> how long does the strap last you?
> my croc band of my bvlgari watch is showing sign of wear...grrrr



They last for a long time actually as I change them frequently... I have the tool to change the strap... I don't wear the same strap for too long at a time. Just like other leather goods they need time to rest in between.

It is good to have a few extra straps ... as to change the look of the watch and to enhance the longevity of the leather straps... 

True to form... these straps are also made by saddle stitches too 
I have a natural barenia one, a rouge H chamounix, a etoupe double tour and a black barenia double tour for my Cap Cod watch...


----------



## birkin watchee

this thread is just hot hot hot!!!


----------



## sydspy

A bit of a fun afternoon with a dear friend.............


----------



## ueynah

Dear Sydspy, your pic always bring a big smile to my face!  Love your H stacking as always...


----------



## miyake0214

^^^ITA.. a breath of fresh air. His aura is filled with positive energy.


----------



## gamdc20005

Why has no one come up with a chartered round the world Hermes store and factory trip 

Special Events at the store, personal tour and factory look (maybe even the ability to get items first hand prior to shipping to the individual stores)...a tour to the leather and cashmere suppliers...

As a special souvenir every attendee gets to pick one item from the warehouse....I guess there won't be a waitlist.....

I know I am day dreaming! The cost is "priceless"


----------



## gamdc20005

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> They last for a long time actually as I change them frequently... I have the tool to change the strap... I don't wear the same strap for too long at a time. Just like other leather goods they need time to rest in between.
> 
> It is good to have a few extra straps ... as to change the look of the watch and to enhance the longevity of the leather straps...
> 
> True to form... these straps are also made by saddle stitches too
> I have a natural barenia one, a rouge H chamounix, a etoupe double tour and a black barenia double tour for my Cap Cod watch...


 
Very nice ...thanks for the feedback. I was thinking maybe to get an ostrich strap for my watch now...in a fancy color that is nice and bright! Do I hear mykonos....lol


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> A bit of a fun afternoon with a dear friend.............



YES... A ray of sunshine... Love to join you for a drink


----------



## pretty99

here's my share to the latest small trophy I got in Florence......


----------



## pretty99

you guys should know what it is...........but with a small twist.........


----------



## pretty99

ta da.............Evelyn III GM Amazone in Mykonos Clemence
loved the white strap!!!


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*............thanks thanks thanks.........

*miyake0214*............you are making me blushed..........

*ORFEO ROUGE H*........... yep, more drinking partners = more fun...........

*pretty99*...........an official congrats here dear........... I am so in love with the strap .......... I have seen an exact same bag , but in PM @ H BKK.........love love love...........


----------



## Love-Vintage

Omg this is so special!! Love the colorrrr congratz pretty99!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

pretty99 said:


> ta da.............Evelyn III GM Amazone in Mykonos Clemence
> loved the white strap!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1322123
> 
> 
> View attachment 1322124
> 
> 
> View attachment 1322125



Cool cool strap... Mykonos is a cool blue  and looks nice with the funky strap


----------



## ueynah

*Pretty99*, love what you got!   the Amazone Evelyne is gorgeous!  Especially love the Mykonos blue!


----------



## ueynah

a pic of me carrying "new to me" birkin 45 with long strap.

90cm cashmere/silk EL and chain d'ancre TGM bracelet, Touareg buckle with rouge H belt

this is a rouge H clemence birkin 45 with brushed hardware


----------



## sydspy

woo hoo, *hanyeu*.............congrats on your new 45cm B .........You certainly rock it............


----------



## Hermes Only

*LOVE IT!!!...It looks FABULOUS on YOU!!....Congratulations!*​


----------



## gamdc20005

Amazing bag - looks like you have already put your signature on it ! 

Congrats hanyeu. Didn't know that a longer shoulder strap/handle was an option, one size fits all I thought.....with Hermes.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

hanyeu said:


> a pic of me carrying "new to me" birkin 45 with long strap.
> 
> 90cm cashmere/silk EL and chain d'ancre TGM bracelet, Touareg buckle with rouge H belt
> 
> this is a rouge H clemence birkin 45 with brushed hardware



Now that is a practical bag  Rouge H is such great colour !!! I should know hehehe.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Nice to see Hanyeu and Sydspy having fun and loving their H  you can tell they really appreciate the H items they have... AND they can pull them off!!! Not everyone here can do that (that is for sure)
Seeing them having fun with their H certainly put smile on my face


----------



## Aaron80

So nice...Would the 40cm Birkin in Gold w/PHW be a good look for a guy? Namely me, that's the order that I requested from my HSA.


----------



## Reza Khan

Here is a reveal of my latest acquisition.  So glad Hermes is finally making automatic watches.  I love the ginormous size of this Cape Cod Automatique!  It is very substantial, and looks fantastique with the rest of my H watch collection.


----------



## ueynah

*Sydspy, gamdc20005, Orfeo Rouge H, Hermes Only*, thank you for your nice compliments!  I also enjoy your pics tremendously and hope to see more from you all!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Reza Khan said:


> Here is a reveal of my latest acquisition.  So glad Hermes is finally making automatic watches.  I love the ginormous size of this Cape Cod Automatique!  It is very substantial, and looks fantastique with the rest of my H watch collection.



Classics!


----------



## Reza Khan

Thank you!


----------



## ueynah

*Reza Khan*, cape cod is gorgeous!  i think Hermes always has automatic watches, just that most are ETA movements.  

It is the newer version in precious metal that uses Vauche Manufacturer but those prices are just


----------



## fashionistaO

the action shots gentlemen^


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Nice to see Hanyeu and Sydspy having fun and loving their H  you can tell they really appreciate the H items they have... AND they can pull them off!!! Not everyone here can do that (that is for sure)
> Seeing them having fun with their H certainly put smile on my face



Thank you for your nice compliment ...........You've made me blushed ......... I am sure you guys look fantastic with your H items as well............


----------



## sydspy

OK, I need another advice .............which hats ?.......... ha ha ha........


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Nice cheerful shots .....are you heading to the beach this weekend for some fun in the sand, *sydspy*....I think the second hat looks better on you!


----------



## JeanGranger

sydspy said:


> OK, I need another advice .............which hats ?.......... ha ha ha........


 
Great pictures, Darling:lolots: You must be a person that bring so much joy and fun to be with. 
By the way, my vote go to 2nd hat!


----------



## sydspy

*LIBRADIAMONDS* & *Mai1981*........... thank you for your opinion on my hats..........ha ha ha.............

I have decided to become a "Bad Boy"...............






a close up of a "Bad Boy" belt..........


----------



## fannaticsydney

sydspy said:


> *LIBRADIAMONDS* & *Mai1981*........... thank you for your opinion on my hats..........ha ha ha.............
> 
> I have decided to become a "Bad Boy"...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of a "Bad Boy" belt..........


 
Dear sydspy, hello from Sydney and Berlin  bad bad boy! Love the new belt! Congratz!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> *LIBRADIAMONDS* & *Mai1981*........... thank you for your opinion on my hats..........ha ha ha.............
> 
> I have decided to become a "Bad Boy"...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of a "Bad Boy" belt..........


Cool belt!


----------



## chanel123

spinskybolt said:


> OMG i just saw this thread and i had had had to participate!


 
wow! you look awesome with your hermes!! what's the size of it? 40cm? or it's the 50cm?  I so want to buy one for mself but have heard horror stories about sales person at hermes are mean and nasty.... afraid to go .


----------



## Reza Khan

Chanel123, I have been shopping at Hermes all over the world and I have not yet once had a negative experience with the Sales Associates.  Not sure where this rumor has started that they are nasty or mean.  If your a serious customer and interesting in buying there is no way they will be nasty to you.


----------



## chanel123

Reza Khan said:


> Chanel123, I have been shopping at Hermes all over the world and I have not yet once had a negative experience with the Sales Associates. Not sure where this rumor has started that they are nasty or mean. If your a serious customer and interesting in buying there is no way they will be nasty to you.


 
Thanks Reza for your shot of confidence! I admit, I love designer handbags and a big collector from most of the brands I have some, just something about Hermes that intimidated me.  I have my eye set on the HAC and be honest with you, I am not really familiar with all the leather and sizes. So for a man to carry a 40 HAC is a good everyday size? because I've seen Katie Holme big ass RED 50cm bag is just way too big.  how about all those photos of Marc Jacobs carrying his birkins to the beach, shopping.. is that the regular Birkin 40cm? or is it a HAC and what size is it?

if anyone knows the answers please let me know! next time I go to San Francisco or Los Angeles, I will muster up som courage & walk into one of the Hermes store maybe if I am lucky I'll walk out with a HAC (wishful thinking I know... there msut be like a 100 years waitlist) haha


----------



## Reza Khan

chanel123 said:


> Thanks Reza for your shot of confidence! I admit, I love designer handbags and a big collector from most of the brands I have some, just something about Hermes that intimidated me.  I have my eye set on the HAC and be honest with you, I am not really familiar with all the leather and sizes. So for a man to carry a 40 HAC is a good everyday size? because I've seen Katie Holme big ass RED 50cm bag is just way too big.  how about all those photos of Marc Jacobs carrying his birkins to the beach, shopping.. is that the regular Birkin 40cm? or is it a HAC and what size is it?
> 
> if anyone knows the answers please let me know! next time I go to San Francisco or Los Angeles, I will muster up som courage & walk into one of the Hermes store maybe if I am lucky I'll walk out with a HAC (wishful thinking I know... there msut be like a 100 years waitlist) haha


I personally have two 40CM HACs and one 50CM Birkin, all of them are inn Clemence and Togo which are very similar.  I love them all, but I tend to get more use out of the 40CM HACs for every day use.  I find that the 50CM Birkin and the 50CM HAC are just too big for everyday use, and are better for travel use.  I think the 40CM HAC is ideal for a man.  It is has thicker handles and larger hardware & lock than the 40 Birkin, so it looks more masculine.  The 40CM Birkin looks too much like a woman's handbag in my opinion, especially for taller guys.  Marc Jacobs uses both the 40HAC and the 50Birkin BTW and yes Katie Holme's 50HAC in Red looks way too big for her, it looks like the bang is carrying her!


----------



## sydspy

*Fann*...........wave back at ya.............

*ORFEO ROUGE H*............ I was in love with the name of it.............

Here is me going to my cousin's wedding, with my MM Be-Bop in Ardoise Swift , Mykonos CDC, Chain D'Ancre Bracelet and a Bad Boy Belt............


----------



## ferocia_coutura

sydspy said:


> *Fann*...........wave back at ya.............
> 
> *ORFEO ROUGE H*............ I was in love with the name of it.............
> 
> Here is me going to my cousin's wedding, with my MM Be-Bop in Ardoise Swift , Mykonos CDC, Chain D'Ancre Bracelet and a Bad Boy Belt............



you look fabulous sydspy, love ur mykonos cdc..


----------



## balenciaga-boy

*sydspy*, you look great!! And your mykonos cdc just pops sooo well!!!

*hanyeu*, I love your 45cm B!!!! And the pom poms too~


----------



## sydspy

ferocia_coutura & balenciaga-boy.............thank you for such nice comments...........

Since I am still in a "BAD" mood........... which one is better?...........

a "BAD" Balenciaga...........






or a "BAD" HAC..........


----------



## ueynah

Reza Khan said:


> I personally have two 40CM HACs and one 50CM Birkin, all of them are inn Clemence and Togo which are very similar.  I love them all, but I tend to get more use out of the 40CM HACs for every day use.  I find that the 50CM Birkin and the 50CM HAC are just too big for everyday use, and are better for travel use.  I think the 40CM HAC is ideal for a man.  It is has thicker handles and larger hardware & lock than the 40 Birkin, so it looks more masculine.  The 40CM Birkin looks too much like a woman's handbag in my opinion, especially for taller guys. * Marc Jacobs uses both the 40HAC and the 50Birkin BTW* and yes Katie Holme's 50HAC in Red looks way too big for her, it looks like the bang is carrying her!



I thought MJ uses 40cm birkins predominantly, including the 40cm Shadow?


----------



## castorny

MJ has at least 3 x 40 Birkins:  Vert Veronese, Shadow (Gold or Alezan?) and Black.  He also carries a 40 HAC in Black.  I thought Bernard Arnault would be upset, but not anymore!


----------



## ueynah

chanel123 said:


> Thanks Reza for your shot of confidence! I admit, I love designer handbags and a big collector from most of the brands I have some, just something about Hermes that intimidated me.  I have my eye set on the HAC and be honest with you, I am not really familiar with all the leather and sizes. So for a man to carry a 40 HAC is a good everyday size? because I've seen Katie Holme big ass RED 50cm bag is just way too big.  how about all those photos of Marc Jacobs carrying his birkins to the beach, shopping.. is that the regular Birkin 40cm? or is it a HAC and what size is it?
> 
> if anyone knows the answers please let me know! next time I go to San Francisco or Los Angeles, I will muster up som courage & walk into one of the Hermes store maybe if I am lucky I'll walk out with a HAC (wishful thinking I know... there msut be like a 100 years waitlist) haha



there should be no waitlist for HAC40.  think you should be able to score one quite easily in Madison or Beverly Hills!  Good luck!

HAC40 is considered travel (voyage) and is not in high demand like birkin 30-35s.  So perhaps a call in advance may help you secure one for your arrival?


----------



## Hermes Only

*SydSpy*...Always looking GREAT. You have an amazing ability to accesories your fabulous bags. I LOVE IT!


----------



## sydspy

*Hermes Only*..............You are so sweet............thank you thank you...........


----------



## Reza Khan

Here's a reveal of my latest acquisition from the FSH store!  Haut A Courroies, (HAC) 40CM in Togo Gris Tourterelle with Palladium hardware.  I'm loving this color and get tons of compliments on it where ever I go.


----------



## zodiac_thr

^^^^ love your orange shoes


----------



## Reza Khan

zodiac_thr said:


> ^^^^ love your orange shoes



Thanks!  Just got them at the new Vivienne Westwood boutique that opened up in Los Angeles!


----------



## Reza Khan

Black enamel & Sterling Silver interlocking ring!  I'm still amazed how this ring stays together!


----------



## spit_fire69

Reza Khan said:


> Here's a reveal of my latest acquisition from the FSH store!  Haut A Courroies, (HAC) 40CM in Togo Gris Tourterelle with Palladium hardware.  I'm loving this color and get tons of compliments on it where ever I go.



Nice....


----------



## gamdc20005

Reza Khan said:


> Black enamel & Sterling Silver interlocking ring! I'm still amazed how this ring stays together!


 

it looks very similar to the chinese wedding ring from Cartier, which is made of white gold and cloisonne - belonging to the dragon de baiser collection I think....cool.


----------



## ueynah

Congrats on the lovely ring and gorgeous HAC!  

we are twins on the ring!  It is very classic and understated!


----------



## kelly88

Absolutely gorgeous, love your HAC and the ring.

What is the name of the ring? Thinking of getting one 

Thanks.


----------



## Sycomore

I feel the "urge" of posting here, because I love Hermés here is my contibution to the thread. A very fun picture in Paris, me jumping with my beloved Vespa in gold epsom. Paris, spring that day was perfect!


----------



## good life

Love the HAC!!!! Gorgy!!!!!!
Antonio, can't see the pic, can you repost?


----------



## Sycomore

weird... ok here we go again


----------



## castorny

Great pic!


----------



## couturequeen

Great shot, Antonio!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Great  pic!


----------



## fashionistaO

*gamdc20005* .. congrats on your Gris Relax .. cant wait till April to see action shots

the DdB collection by Cartier is one of my fav!

*Antonio* .. couldn't see the first post but the re-post .. NICE!


----------



## Hermes Only

*Antonio Loredo*: WOW..That's an AWESOME PICS!!! Great Pic, HOT Bag!


----------



## Sycomore

Thank you  I think there is many members that dislikes epsom, I think in the vespa and evelyne it works very good to give the bag structure


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Antonio Loredo said:


> Thank you  I think there is many members that dislikes epsom, I think in the vespa and evelyne it works very good to give the bag structure



I don't dislike Epsom at all... In fact I quite like it for Jige ! 
For evelyne I prefer clemence over epsom but for vespa ... Epsom makes sense


----------



## kashmira

Antonio Loredo said:


> weird... ok here we go again
> 
> View attachment 1339577



Such a great picture *Antonio*!!!!! Let's make it a bit bigger:


----------



## gamdc20005

fashionistaO said:


> *gamdc20005* .. congrats on your Gris Relax .. cant wait till April to see action shots
> 
> the DdB collection by Cartier is one of my fav!
> 
> *Antonio* .. couldn't see the first post but the re-post .. NICE!


 

The weather seems to so unstable this week, couldnt' even dare to take out my bag for an early use! lol...60's Fahrenheit but today there will be very strong winds and a "tornado" warning...plus rain in between!, and that's for today...


----------



## Love-Vintage

.


----------



## fatcat2523

I never post any pic here...so this is my 1st post here...so Hi everyone!!!















My newest purchase: Kelly Relax


----------



## miyake0214

Great to see you here *FATCAT*!!! Your collection is fabulous!!!
Congrats again to the Kelly Relax. Keep your action pics coming.

Nice jump shot *Antonio*

Hmmmm. Where is *HO*?


----------



## souphamster

love your bags n modelling fatcat2523!! keep more coming...


----------



## dessie

my first time here! 37cm Graphite Jypsiere.. Love it!!


----------



## dessie

my first rivale bracelet! hermes is addictive!


----------



## ueynah

congrats, *fatcat*!  your collection is fabulous 

*dessie*, love your Jypsiere and the GHW on the rivale is STUNNING!  

so happy to see some new male members to this H forum!


----------



## Love-Vintage

fatcat2523 said:


> I never post any pic here...so this is my 1st post here...so Hi everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest purchase: Kelly Relax





Love your birkin and the Kelly relax!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

dessie said:


> my first time here! 37cm Graphite Jypsiere.. Love it!!




Perfect!!!


----------



## dessie

thanks! cant wait to shop in hermes again.. but very harmful to the wallet.. ><


----------



## LV MILLIONAIRE

Does anyone know what colors are available for the mens collier de chien bracelet?  I've only seen the black with silver hardware.  Any others?

Sorry I'm an Hermes newbie.  I got into it after my girlfriend got me a wallet last year.


----------



## Reza Khan

LV MILLIONAIRE said:


> Does anyone know what colors are available for the mens collier de chien bracelet?  I've only seen the black with silver hardware.  Any others?
> 
> Sorry I'm an Hermes newbie.  I got into it after my girlfriend got me a wallet last year.



The men's CDC only comes in Black & Brown with Pal hardware.


----------



## LV MILLIONAIRE

Reza Khan said:


> The men's CDC only comes in Black & Brown with Pal hardware.



Pal is the silver hardware, right?


----------



## balenciaga-boy

^The CDC's colour range is almost limitless.....I'm sure you're bound to find one in the colour and material that you would like (e.g. Lizard, Croc, Fabric, etc).

Perhaps you could go to the "CDC clubhouse" in the clubhouse section to check out all of TPFs' members' CDCs.


----------



## Reza Khan

LV MILLIONAIRE said:


> Pal is the silver hardware, right?



Yes Pal as in Palladium, silver color.


----------



## ferocia_coutura

dessie, love your  rivale its STUNNING!


----------



## dessie

thanks!! i'm looking for the collier de chien now..


----------



## Simon86

I just ordered my first Hermes item two days ago. The Collier de Chien Homme off the US website. I can't wait for it to arrive. I'm dreaming every night about it...!


----------



## r15324

Gold Jypsiere 34 dressed with denim shirt and jeans.







Wrist detail: Louis Vuitton Cup scarf worn as bracelet and Louis Vuitton Cup Silver/Vachette Kiwi necklace worn as bracelet


----------



## good life

Fat cat, great pics, great bags. 
r15324, congrats on your new bag. So cool.


----------



## sydspy

great pics , Gents............

here is me with my Jypsiere and super comfy Izmir Sandals with a glimpse of a Barenia BB cover..........


----------



## good life

Sydspy, I love the artsy angle to this picture. You are always so cool!!!


----------



## ueynah

Reza Khan said:


> The men's CDC only comes in Black & Brown with Pal hardware.



As far as I know and understand, CDC is unisex. So you can have as many colors with either PHW or GHW as you would like.  Many also wear Lizzie and gator CDCs as well.


----------



## sydspy

*good life*..........thank you for such a compliment.........
*
hanyeu*.......I think they were referring to the CdC which were recently launched on H.com (USA) with a bigger size.........


----------



## ueynah

Surely, thanks for update! Didn't realize there is now a mens version! So which ones are you eying?


----------



## Hermes Only

I rarely post on this thread...but here's my Pre-Spring weekend Pics​ 
1st Pic..Wearing Zara Shirt, J.Crew Shorts, Born Sandals with Blue De Prusse, Birkin 40cm..including my En Evant Toute 90cm scarf..



 
But..I ended up, taking one item OFF..making it "Simple"..


 
I don't post much around on this thread..Im not as "Stylish" as you guys. I just wear everything as basic & simple as possible with "Pop" of Hermes, of course!​


----------



## fatcat2523

My 1st CDC in Amethyst alligator


----------



## Love-Vintage

*r15324 * Love the Jypsiere on you!
*sydspy* Like the way you matched shoes and the bag colors!
*Hermes Only* what a gorgeous color!! I'm drooling haha
*fatcat2523* Many congrats!!! Delicious color


----------



## ueynah

*Hermes Only*, nice to see you here!  Love your outfit and of course, your BdP birkin!

*fatcat*, congrats on the beautiful amethyst CDC!  it is stunning!


----------



## sydspy

*Hermes Only*.........is that getting warmer where you are?.......... nicely put together as usual..........

*fatcat2523*......... beautiful CdC..........


----------



## Hermes Only

*Love-Vintage:* Thank You..I LOVE your style!! 

*Fatcat2523, r15324*: Gorgeous H Buys! I LOVE the CDC. The Kelly Relax & Jypsiere are TDF. Congratulations Guys...You all ROCK! 

*Sydspy*: I LOVE that Jypsiere of yours...and the Sandals, LOVE IT! I got a H sandals from last summers H sale, and I cant wait to use it this summer. 

Yes..It IS getting warmer in my part of the world. Spring has begun..so does my "Allergies"..LOL. Shorts season is starting, Bdp & Etoupe Birkin is coming out for the season!! I LOVE Spring! Thanks for the compliments..Muah! 

*HY*: Thank You..BdP is the Best Blues H made, IMHO..I'm so H'appy I have that color. I'm in LOVE with BdP, It's my "Special" Birkin..Not SO, but it IS my FAVORITE!..


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Dear Tpf "Space for guys modeling their Hermès" bloggers,

A bit off topic... in view of the recent tragedy in Japan, I am pleased to see that tPf is actively doing something to help.

I am just adding the support and please give generously to our bro and sis who are in desperate need in Japan. We all suffer and bleed the same way regardless where we are and who we are...

Please give generously... every bit helps...

For one... my monthly saving for my next dream (40HAC) bag has been redirected to Red Cross for Japanese Tsunami relief for the next 6 months tentatively... I think they need the resource more then I do... 

Peace to all and keep them in our thoughts...

Orfeo


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> great pics , Gents............
> 
> here is me with my Jypsiere and super comfy Izmir Sandals with a glimpse of a Barenia BB cover..........


The patina of your BB cover is lovely... I like it as it shows you use and love it much


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> The patina of your BB cover is lovely... I like it as it shows you use and love it much



All of my H is to be used and enjoyed..........  Hope there will not be any more disaster in Japan or anywhere else.........

Here is another pair of comfy sandals.......... with a glimse of my Double Sens, CdC, Pink iPhone cover and Barenia BB cover........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> All of my H is to be used and enjoyed..........  Hope there will not be any more disaster in Japan or anywhere else.........
> 
> Here is another pair of comfy sandals.......... with a glimse of my Double Sens, CdC, Pink iPhone cover and Barenia BB cover........


Is it still very warm in Sydney??? It is warming up a bit here in the Northern Hemisphere 
Are those H Sandals?


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Is it still very warm in Sydney??? It is warming up a bit here in the Northern Hemisphere
> Are those H Sandals?



Yes , they are H Sandals........... I got them from H Sale in SG..........

I heard from a friend that Sydney is still fairly warm, it should start to get a little cooler soon as autumn is around the corner.........However, today is the coolest day of the year where I am , 19 degrees instead of 35 degrees he he he , no complaint at all.........


----------



## fatcat2523

I am planning to start saving money for my next H bag...thinking Birkin 40 again...but also debating on Jypsiere 37...I am 180cm...how long does the Jypsiere strap goes??? Does any guys own Jypsiere 37 who is 180cm and don't mind to post some mod pics??? Also is it a pain to access the bag?? My Kelly is a pain!! Thanks!


----------



## r15324

Thanks guys 

*fatcat* - I'm 185cm with a 34, I think the straps should be pretty much the same, pics are one page back. It isn't too much of a hassle to get into the bag since the hardware has been revised, but it definitely is not easy


----------



## dessie

fatcat2523 said:


> I am planning to start saving money for my next H bag...thinking Birkin 40 again...but also debating on Jypsiere 37...I am 180cm...how long does the Jypsiere strap goes??? Does any guys own Jypsiere 37 who is 180cm and don't mind to post some mod pics??? Also is it a pain to access the bag?? My Kelly is a pain!! Thanks!


hey fatcat 
i'm 186cm with a 37. there is no pain accessing the bag.. posted the pic 2 recently!


----------



## fatcat2523

r15324 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> *fatcat* - I'm 185cm with a 34, I think the straps should be pretty much the same, pics are one page back. It isn't too much of a hassle to get into the bag since the hardware has been revised, but it definitely is not easy


 


dessie said:


> hey fatcat
> i'm 186cm with a 37. there is no pain accessing the bag.. posted the pic 2 recently!


 
Thanks *r15324 *and *dessie*,
Congrats on your new purchase too...but is that the longest the strap could go?? I prefer the bag hanging at the bum part instead of the waist (hope you understand what I meant)...just don't like messenger strap too short and the bag is around my waist!


----------



## dessie

actually the strap is quite long.. i can cross body and it hangs near my bum too.. tho i dont have a pic.


----------



## ferocia_coutura

fatcat2523. beautiful CdC


----------



## ueynah

*dessie*, love your jypsiere 37!


----------



## dessie

thanks! planning to get an evelyne GM real soon!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Smart Casual look ?!

At office...
H Burgundy long sleeve T
Constance Belt in Ebene Box Leather
Gap Slim tailored Trousers


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Smart Casual look ?!
> 
> At office...
> H Burgundy long sleeve T
> Constance Belt in Ebene Box Leather
> Gap Slim tailored Trousers



Sorry boys and girls... Was up all night at work and my clothes was not exactly modelling worthy lol


----------



## Love-Vintage

Love your belt


----------



## alterego

Hermes Only said:


> I don't post much around on this thread..Im not as "Stylish" as you guys. I just wear everything as basic & simple as possible with "Pop" of Hermes, of course!​


  I totally agree with you Hermes Only. I'm a simple guy..love simple street wear mixed in with luxury items.  btw lovin your Raisin Birkin. Looks real good on ya!


----------



## Hermes Only

*Alterego*: Thank You so much for your compliments. I appreciate it. 

I certainly  your Classic Black HAC40..and your style is impeccably CHIC!...


----------



## loveaddict

thank you guys for your gorgyyyyy modelling pics! i really2 love guys using birkin 40 or bigger, hAC36 n bigger and jypsiries....they are just reallly2 look cool! love it guys!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Love-Vintage said:


> Love your belt



Thanks ... Very wrinkly shirt ... Slept in it the night before as I was working overnight


----------



## Onederland

i just got my Birkin and took it to Paris with me a few weeks ago during Spring Break. 

sooooo here i am at the Petit Trianon.

J. Crew Plaid ****
Ralph Lauren Blazer (vintage, my mom's)
Levi's 511 Jeans
Hermès Kelly Jumper Boots.
Hermès SO Birkin 40 - Graphite/Rose Shocking interior.
Lanvin Spring 2009 Runway Crystal Sunglasses - Look 46


----------



## chessmont

Onederland, you look fabulous!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Onederland said:


> i just got my Birkin and took it to Paris with me a few weeks ago during Spring Break.
> 
> sooooo here i am at the Petit Trianon.
> 
> J. Crew Plaid ****
> Ralph Lauren Blazer (vintage, my mom's)
> Levi's 511 Jeans
> Hermès Kelly Jumper Boots.
> Hermès SO Birkin 40 - Graphite/Rose Shocking interior.
> Lanvin Spring 2009 Runway Crystal Sunglasses - Look 46



Perfect! Love this look very much with the jumper boots!


----------



## Rick

Onederland said:


> i just got my Birkin and took it to Paris with me a few weeks ago during Spring Break.
> 
> sooooo here i am at the Petit Trianon.
> 
> J. Crew Plaid ****
> Ralph Lauren Blazer (vintage, my mom's)
> Levi's 511 Jeans
> Hermès Kelly Jumper Boots.
> Hermès SO Birkin 40 - Graphite/Rose Shocking interior.
> Lanvin Spring 2009 Runway Crystal Sunglasses - Look 46


 

Intense!!! Love the look!  I wish more people expressed themselves like that here in the midwest.


----------



## ueynah

*Onederland*, love your supermodel look!  

just curious, the Kelly jumping boots is from women's dept?  you must have really thin calves!  otherwise, i need to call my SA for the men's dept version PRONTO!


----------



## fashionistaO

*Onederland **.. LUV IT !!!*


----------



## kickass

Me with my 40cm B in Gold/phw


----------



## Love-Vintage

kickass said:


> Me with my 40cm B in Gold/phw
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381116



Love the birkin ... and the prada shoes....


----------



## alterego

kickass said:


> Me with my 40cm B in Gold/phw
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381116


  Beautifully paired with this season's Pradas! btw..I gotta have those shoes too!


----------



## TFK

My first comment (although I've been stalking this forum forever), but here I am in my favorite H belt which was a gift. Hopefully adding more to my collection soon.. (I only have this picture in B&W)


----------



## kickass

love-vintage - thank you 

alterego - we are shoe twins!


----------



## designergoods

Onederland said:


> i just got my Birkin and took it to Paris with me a few weeks ago during Spring Break.
> 
> sooooo here i am at the Petit Trianon.
> 
> J. Crew Plaid ****
> Ralph Lauren Blazer (vintage, my mom's)
> Levi's 511 Jeans
> Hermès Kelly Jumper Boots.
> Hermès SO Birkin 40 - Graphite/Rose Shocking interior.
> Lanvin Spring 2009 Runway Crystal Sunglasses - Look 46


 wow you look fabulous...like a Hermes model!


----------



## designergoods

TFK said:


> My first comment (although I've been stalking this forum forever), but here I am in my favorite H belt which was a gift. Hopefully adding more to my collection soon.. (I only have this picture in B&W)


 Perfect combination with the belt


----------



## Onederland

hanyeu said:


> *Onederland*, love your supermodel look!
> 
> just curious, the Kelly jumping boots is from women's dept?  you must have really thin calves!  otherwise, i need to call my SA for the men's dept version PRONTO!



lololol yess they're from the women's dept. im lucky i can squeeze in them! hhaha i have super small feet for a guy my height. i'm 6' tall with a size 41-42 shoe. and thank god they produced a 42, which fits me perfectly.

and everyone else, thank you for the kind compliments!


----------



## Jadeite

Onederland said:


> i just got my Birkin and took it to Paris with me a few weeks ago during Spring Break.
> 
> sooooo here i am at the Petit Trianon.
> 
> J. Crew Plaid ****
> Ralph Lauren Blazer (vintage, my mom's)
> Levi's 511 Jeans
> Hermès Kelly Jumper Boots.
> Hermès SO Birkin 40 - Graphite/Rose Shocking interior.
> Lanvin Spring 2009 Runway Crystal Sunglasses - Look 46



you're a supermodel!


----------



## TFK

designergoods said:


> Perfect combination with the belt



Thank you!


----------



## davo1462

castorny said:


> MJ has at least 3 x 40 Birkins:  Vert Veronese, Shadow (Gold or Alezan?) and Black.  He also carries a 40 HAC in Black.  I thought Bernard Arnault would be upset, but not anymore!


I wonder how Louis Vuitton felt abot MJ wearing 'the competition' as well...


----------



## davo1462

fatcat2523 said:


> I am planning to start saving money for my next H bag...thinking Birkin 40 again...but also debating on Jypsiere 37...I am 180cm...how long does the Jypsiere strap goes??? Does any guys own Jypsiere 37 who is 180cm and don't mind to post some mod pics??? Also is it a pain to access the bag?? My Kelly is a pain!! Thanks!


I'm 5'10" , and I have a Jypsy 37...I had to have an extra hole punched in the strap to make it long enough for me to be comfortable. Also, the buckle is now on the back as it sits in the middle of my chest if in front. Bad design. You would think that if it's "unisex" they would offer a longer strap for guys....but, even still, love that bag and use it daily...


----------



## ueynah

kickass said:


> Me with my 40cm B in Gold/phw
> 
> 
> View attachment 1381116



*kickass*, you look good with the b40!


----------



## kickass

*hanyeu : *thank you very much


----------



## fatcat2523

davo1462 said:


> I'm 5'10" , and I have a Jypsy 37...I had to have an extra hole punched in the strap to make it long enough for me to be comfortable. Also, the buckle is now on the back as it sits in the middle of my chest if in front. Bad design. You would think that if it's "unisex" they would offer a longer strap for guys....but, even still, love that bag and use it daily...


 
Thanks for the Info...I guess I have to rethink about it then!!


----------



## mfvuitton

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> REALLY !? how can you tell???


 


go to this persons profile you will see that are there post are nothing but telling people there bags are fake, pure trash


----------



## makeup121

_bella_ said:


> I've got to put up the pics of Hermes Only, who rocks his Hermes, oh yeah!


 I especially like the last pic of you.  the whole look is sooooooooo cool!


----------



## dessie

awesome trip around Europe and London! surprised myself getting so many items.


----------



## Hermes Only

*makeup121, _Bella_* : Thank you for you kind compliments. Wow..These pics was taken a while back..Brings me back the joy & excitement I felt when I got my Etoupe B40 and Orange Massai GM... It still does. I really enjoy using all my H bags from Evelyne to Birkins!.. Cheers!


----------



## ueynah

*dessie*, can't wait to see what you got!?    please do show us QUICK!


----------



## dessie

hahaha i'll go slow..

my newest buy. love the green!


----------



## Love-Vintage

dessie said:


> hahaha i'll go slow..
> 
> my newest buy. love the green!


Love the bracelets!!!


----------



## dessie

Thanks Love-Vintage!

I've also gotten the H belt! something I've always wanted. Lucky to have gotten the new Mykonos Blue. although the picture does not justify the colour.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love then ne gooodies


----------



## kickass

dessie said:


> hahaha i'll go slow..
> 
> my newest buy. love the green!


 

dessie, they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## dessie

Thanks guys! surely someone has something to share too? 
just wondering.. is HAC as limited as birkin/kelly? I so wanna get a HAC..


----------



## ueynah

congrats on the lovely bracelets!

HAC40 should be much readily available. HAC40 is considered travel luggage not birkins, so your SA should NOT turn into a monster/hulk if you ask for it!

good luck!


----------



## aussie_in_asia

You're very lucky! I love mykonos!







dessie said:


> Thanks Love-Vintage!
> 
> I've also gotten the H belt! something I've always wanted. Lucky to have gotten the new Mykonos Blue. although the picture does not justify the colour.


----------



## dessie

thanks for the info..but not sure if malaysia brings in the HAC often or not.. gotta start saving money.. since i just got another bag..



hanyeu said:


> congrats on the lovely bracelets!
> 
> HAC40 should be much readily available. HAC40 is considered travel luggage not birkins, so your SA should NOT turn into a monster/hulk if you ask for it!
> 
> good luck!


----------



## ueynah

*dessie*, if they don't, you should express your interest in the HAC to the store.

HAC does not take up the quota for birkin/kelly and instead goes into travel luggage.  so the store should be more than happy to order one for you, if you are a loyal customer to them!

of course, if you go to Paris, they should be relatively easy to get for the same reason! and at much pocket friendlier price!


----------



## dessie

my latest bag - Evelyne GM in Etoupe.. I so need to save money for HAC!


----------



## Love-Vintage

dessie said:


> my latest bag - Evelyne GM in Etoupe.. I so need to save money for HAC!


Love this bag and the color


----------



## Mike.my

hanyeu said:


> *dessie*, if they don't, you should express your interest in the HAC to the store.
> 
> HAC does not take up the quota for birkin/kelly and instead goes into travel luggage.  so the store should be more than happy to order one for you, if you are a loyal customer to them!
> 
> of course, if you go to Paris, they should be relatively easy to get for the same reason! and at much pocket friendlier price!



From what I understand, stores were no longer allowed to order HAC40 cm. This was last year and maybe it's changed since then. Good luck.


----------



## ueynah

Mike.my said:


> From what I understand, stores were no longer allowed to order HAC40 cm. This was last year and maybe it's changed since then. Good luck.



Best to double check.  HACs in general are no longer offered at podium, but HAC40 is travel luggage and should still be open for order.


----------



## castorny

HAC 40 should always be available at podium in limited skins/colors (generally I see Clemence and Fjord in stores).  HAC 36 and smaller have been rested for quite a few seasons now.


----------



## footlocker

castorny said:


> HAC 40 should always be available at podium in limited skins/colors (generally I see Clemence and Fjord in stores). HAC 36 and smaller have been rested for quite a few seasons now.


 
Agree.  HAC 40 should be available for POs, whereas any size below is only available for SO.


----------



## dessie

was wondering.. what other hermes bags are appropriate for men..i'm a fan of the birkin, HAC, and of coz those that i have now.. but would there be any other bags?


----------



## alterego

Dessie, the Verlan is quite handsome for a man. I have my eyes on one myself.


----------



## ueynah

there are a variety of men's bags from Hermes

1.  Steve (messenger and travel)
2.  24/24 (messenger)
3.  Tibet 
4.  Jypsiere 37
5.  Sac a Depeche 38/41 or Kelly Depeche 38
6.  Goodnews GM
7.  Sac Arion
8.  Travel Lindy (heavy!)
9.  Travel Paris Bombay or 37
10.  Plume Doc (renamed Plume 12H and 24H) or Travel Plume 45
11.  Verlan (as *alterego* pointed out) but usually found in duty free shops
12.  Victoria TGM (there is a new colorway in chevron toile with buffalo leather which is STUNNING!)
13.  Travel Polochon (as a gym bag?)
14.  Alfred (introduced 1 year ago?)
15.  Kelly Relax (new last season)
16.  Bolide Relax (new last season)

However, some men can carry birkin 35, 40 or HAC40 depending on their height.  I would say, if you are adventurous enough, some of the clutches are quite unisex for men to pull off, including (1) Verrou, (2) Sac Depeche 27, (3) Goodlock, (4) Kelly Cut/Longue and (5) Jige


----------



## dessie

thanks for the info hanyeu!

I've checked all of them out.. and I'm really into the Kelly Depeche 38! 
It'll be so awesome for work.. 

so guess I'll need to start saving for the birkin 40, HAC and Kelly Depeche!!.. enough to burn a huge hole in my wallet! lol

any guys use hermes' wallet?


----------



## spinskybolt

dessie said:


> my latest bag - Evelyne GM in Etoupe.. I so need to save money for HAC!



that's a great everyday / travel bag! i was on the hunt for an Etoupe Evelyne GM myself but can't find it. in the end, my friend managed to get a Gold Evelyne GM from London's Bond St for me.

http://twitpic.com/4oq6th


----------



## ueynah

dessie said:


> thanks for the info hanyeu!
> 
> I've checked all of them out.. and I'm really into the Kelly Depeche 38!
> It'll be so awesome for work..
> 
> so guess I'll need to start saving for the birkin 40, HAC and Kelly Depeche!!.. enough to burn a huge hole in my wallet! lol
> 
> any guys use hermes' wallet?



Hermes make very durable wallets, although a bit overpriced imho.  The main collection available now is the MC2/MC3.  MC3 is essentially the same as MC2 except it is bicolor (think of eclat series in the bags).  

Under MC2/MC3, there are many models.  So best to check out www.hermes.com for photos, including Fleming, Pythogaras and etc.

Most of the SLGs are also unisex, including some wallets from the Azap, Globetrotter, Dogon and other ranges.  Again, these can be found on www.hermes.com.

It is a slippery slope.  Gotta pace yourself


----------



## Liberté

I use a béarn daily these days. It's very versatile and practical. It doesen't take up much space compared to how much it holds. However I realise many guys prefer a billfold these days or smaller wallets of which hermès has a very good selection as well. =) All the SLgs hold up fantastically, I use the wallet every day and i'm not particularly careful with SLGs. It still looks new.


----------



## dessie

spinskybolt said:


> that's a great everyday / travel bag! i was on the hunt for an Etoupe Evelyne GM myself but can't find it. in the end, my friend managed to get a Gold Evelyne GM from London's Bond St for me.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/4oq6th



funny story.. I got mine in London's Bond St just 3 weeks ago!! i got the kelly double bracelet to match it.


----------



## SavoirFaire

Hey guys, just to share some new and old stuff i got.


1. Casablanca sandals. I wanted the Panama (with the strap behind) but local store only have it in black. And the Izmir that i gotten few months back. Love sandals because its summer here all year round in Singapore.

2. Pavane in Etoupe acquired last week. Kelly and Rivale from last year.


----------



## SavoirFaire

hanyeu said:


> there are a variety of men's bags from Hermes
> 
> 1.  Steve (messenger and travel)
> 2.  24/24 (messenger)
> 3.  Tibet
> 4.  Jypsiere 37
> 5.  Sac a Depeche 38/41 or Kelly Depeche 38
> 6.  Goodnews GM
> 7.  Sac Arion
> 8.  Travel Lindy (heavy!)
> 9.  Travel Paris Bombay or 37
> 10.  Plume Doc (renamed Plume 12H and 24H) or Travel Plume 45
> 11.  Verlan (as *alterego* pointed out) but usually found in duty free shops
> 12.  Victoria TGM (there is a new colorway in chevron toile with buffalo leather which is STUNNING!)
> 13.  Travel Polochon (as a gym bag?)
> 14.  Alfred (introduced 1 year ago?)
> 15.  Kelly Relax (new last season)
> 16.  Bolide Relax (new last season)
> 
> However, some men can carry birkin 35, 40 or HAC40 depending on their height.  I would say, if you are adventurous enough, some of the clutches are quite unisex for men to pull off, including (1) Verrou, (2) Sac Depeche 27, (3) Goodlock, (4) Kelly Cut/Longue and (5) Jige




Anyone have pics of those in red? I saw the bolide relax once and i loved it.


----------



## ueynah

hanyeu said:


> there are a variety of men's bags from Hermes
> 
> 1.  Steve (messenger and travel)
> 2.  24/24 (messenger)
> 3.  Tibet
> 4.  Jypsiere 37
> 5.  Sac a Depeche 38/41 or Kelly Depeche 38
> 6.  Goodnews GM
> 7.  Sac Arion
> 8.  Travel Lindy (heavy!)
> 9.  Travel Paris Bombay or 37
> 10.  Plume Doc (renamed Plume 12H and 24H) or Travel Plume 45
> 11.  Verlan (as *alterego* pointed out) but usually found in duty free shops
> 12.  Victoria TGM (there is a new colorway in chevron toile with buffalo leather which is STUNNING!)
> 13.  Travel Polochon (as a gym bag?)
> 14.  Alfred (introduced 1 year ago?)
> 15.  Kelly Relax (new last season)
> 16.  Bolide Relax (new last season)
> 
> However, some men can carry birkin 35, 40 or HAC40 depending on their height.  I would say, if you are adventurous enough, some of the clutches are quite unisex for men to pull off, including (1) Verrou, (2) Sac Depeche 27, (3) Goodlock, (4) Kelly Cut/Longue and (5) Jige



12.  Victoria TGM (there is a new colorway in chevron toile with buffalo leather which is STUNNING!) => *I meant to say Garden Party TGM*

More to add to the list
17.  Victoria 42, Fourre Tout and Messenger bag
18.  Espace Attache (briefcase in carbon fiber, I believe)
19.  Acapulco (in nylon fabric)
20.  Valpariso GM (canvas and rubberized leather of some sort)
21.  Whitebus (discontinued)
22.  Herbag GM
23.  Evelyne GM/TGM
24.  Feu2Dou 

and one more clutch -> Jet Clutch


----------



## spinskybolt

after recently acquiring the Evelyne GM3 in gold clemence, my next buy is the Victoria 42! i love the slouchiness of it. anyone has any pictures?


----------



## SavoirFaire

Hanyeu, i was in Taipei Bellavita last month and saw a black GP that looked big and much like a tote. Any idea how much it retails? Anyway the SAs were oblivious to my presence to even smile/nod at me so i did not ask them about the price. Those at SOGO were friendly though.


----------



## SavoirFaire

spinskybolt said:


> after recently acquiring the Evelyne GM3 in gold clemence, my next buy is the Victoria 42! i love the slouchiness of it. anyone has any pictures?



Both Takashimaya and MBS have it displayed at their windows. You may want to check it out (i see that you are from SG as well). April edition of Augustman magazine had a feature of the bag. They called it the Victoria Elan. HTH


----------



## ueynah

Sac A Depeche 41 in Blue Jean

Photo Credit:  Brandear


----------



## ueynah

SavoirFaire said:


> Hanyeu, i was in Taipei Bellavita last month and saw a black GP that looked big and much like a tote. Any idea how much it retails? Anyway the SAs were oblivious to my presence to even smile/nod at me so i did not ask them about the price. Those at SOGO were friendly though.



Sorry, I have no idea which bag you are referring to since I haven't been to Bellavita for awhile.


----------



## ueynah

Kelly Depeche

Photo Credit;  Yahoo Japan Auction


----------



## ueynah

spinskybolt said:


> after recently acquiring the Evelyne GM3 in gold clemence, my next buy is the Victoria 42! i love the slouchiness of it. anyone has any pictures?



*spinskybolt*, without modelling pic (for proportion), Victoria 42 really looks like the normal Victoria 35 for ladies.   I believe *Sydspy* has a modelling pic of his Victoria Crinoline in the reference thread.  

Victoria 42 is quite hard to find as most either order 50 (travel size) or 35 (for the ladies).  perhaps you can work with your local H to order one for you?


----------



## ueynah

Travel Paris Bombay (50)

Photo Credit: ebay VIPCONSIGNMENT


----------



## Liberté

hanyeu said:


> Kelly Depeche
> 
> Photo Credit;  Yahoo Japan Auction



WHat colour is that? One of the prettiest H bags I've ever seen!


----------



## matt-g

hanyeu said:


> Hermes make very durable wallets, although a bit overpriced imho.  The main collection available now is the MC2/MC3.  MC3 is essentially the same as MC2 except it is bicolor (think of eclat series in the bags).
> 
> Under MC2/MC3, there are many models.  So best to check out www.hermes.com for photos, including Fleming, Pythogaras and etc.
> 
> Most of the SLGs are also unisex, including some wallets from the Azap, Globetrotter, Dogon and other ranges.  Again, these can be found on www.hermes.com.
> 
> It is a slippery slope.  Gotta pace yourself



If you like color, you might check out the recently-introduced Evelyne wallets.  They come in a lot of colors, but for me the only drawback was that it has only one currency pocket.

And for bags, hanyeu certainly provided a pretty canonical list, but check out the largest-sized Kelly Lakis.  I really like all the external pockets.


----------



## mattking2000

hanyeu said:


> there are a variety of men's bags from Hermes
> 
> 1.  Steve (messenger and travel)
> 2.  24/24 (messenger)
> 3.  Tibet
> 4.  Jypsiere 37
> 5.  Sac a Depeche 38/41 or Kelly Depeche 38
> 6.  Goodnews GM
> 7.  Sac Arion
> 8.  Travel Lindy (heavy!)
> 9.  Travel Paris Bombay or 37
> 10.  Plume Doc (renamed Plume 12H and 24H) or Travel Plume 45
> 11.  Verlan (as *alterego* pointed out) but usually found in duty free shops
> 12.  Victoria TGM (there is a new colorway in chevron toile with buffalo leather which is STUNNING!)
> 13.  Travel Polochon (as a gym bag?)
> 14.  Alfred (introduced 1 year ago?)
> 15.  Kelly Relax (new last season)
> 16.  Bolide Relax (new last season)
> 
> However, some men can carry birkin 35, 40 or HAC40 depending on their height.  I would say, if you are adventurous enough, some of the clutches are quite unisex for men to pull off, including (1) Verrou, (2) Sac Depeche 27, (3) Goodlock, (4) Kelly Cut/Longue and (5) Jige


 
Is there any general opinion on the Lindy 34, again depending on height/size?


----------



## castorny

I wish the Lindy came in a 40, but the 34 doesn't seem quite right for guys, but to each his own.  If you can pull it off, then go for it!


----------



## souphamster

Anyone know what size is this birkin? Mentioned here is $16500 and bought in paris? Is it a typo? And also the bag have extra bottom hardwares in the middle?


----------



## HermesSG

Not sure these have been posted before...


----------



## r15324

hanyeu said:


> Kelly Depeche
> 
> Photo Credit;  Yahoo Japan Auction



Argh! The only H store that has ever had one in stock when I walked in was in Tokyo, but no way am I paying for their premiums...


----------



## r15324

souphamster said:


> Anyone know what size is this birkin? Mentioned here is $16500 and bought in paris? Is it a typo? And also the bag have extra bottom hardwares in the middle?



Travel size 50, but I'm not sure that it would be USD$16500, maybe SGD$16500 would be more like it for pre-2008 prices.


----------



## ueynah

Liberté;18814977 said:
			
		

> WHat colour is that? One of the prettiest H bags I've ever seen!



the listing just says blue epsom.  so my guess would be indigo epsom but your guess is just as good as mine.


----------



## Liberté

hanyeu said:


> the listing just says blue epsom.  so my guess would be indigo epsom but your guess is just as good as mine.


Haha, actually the picture isen't all that clear at all, I didn't even realise it was epsom, which is a leather I wouldn't consider. Sure explains why the colour "pops" though.


----------



## Love-Vintage

.


----------



## HHHHH

Hi all, 
This is my first time posting...wanna share my new HAC50 here...glad to be a part of this forum!


----------



## alterego

Wow HHHHH! That's an awesome HAC. Congrats! Great colour.


----------



## jmzr22

Fantastic HHHH. May I ask how tall you are? I'm a shorter man, and trying to decide between a 45 and a 50.


----------



## Liberté

IMO I think both of those will be too big for everyday use, if you're planning to use it everyday. =) If I were you I'd look into 40 or 36. Of course it comes down to personal taste, but I find those size to be a nuisance everyday no matter what kind of bag we're talking about. not to mention it will bump into all kinds of things and wear much quicker, esp corners.

HHHHH Like your style!


----------



## jmzr22

Thanks Liberté, are you referring to my post?

I want the HAC purely as a travel bag. I'm concerned that a 40 will look something too much like a handbag, and that it wouldnt be quite as capacious as a 45, which would fit a long weekend's worth of packing a little more comfortably. The 50 is too large on my frame, so the (obviously, preowned) 45 is looking like the answer.

I'd be interested in the experience of guys who have tried any or these three for extended periods of time. Anybody care to shed some light?


----------



## castorny

A 40 HAC definitely looks like a small travel bag to me.  A 45 fits more, obviously, but is too large to be used as a day bag.  If you only want it for travel, I think the 45 makes sense.


----------



## HHHHH

Thanks *alterego* and *liberte*, I'm quite fond of my new giant baby as well!

However, I also found HAC50 to be too large for everyday use. In the pict, I was carrying it around Paris only because I just bought it and didn't want to leave it in the hotel room. I also own HAC40 in noir and that one is much more suitable for everyday. I still have yet to try HAC45. Haven't seen one lately, but would love to try it as well.

@ *jmzr22*, I'm a 5'11 Asian, regular build. I must admit, when I was carrying the 50 around town, I did bump into people and things! I would take *Liberte*'s advice.


----------



## sydspy

I have not posted here for a while .......... and glad to see a lot of new contributors.........

Here is my Ebene Box Birkin 40cm sitting nice and quiet under the seat for the whole flight + a glimse of my (not so) Blanc Tie Back H sneakers.......


----------



## sydspy

and another pic taken while I was on a sky train in BKK........ my HAC 40cm in Gis T, CdC in Vache Naturelle and Izmir sandals.......


----------



## alterego

Here's a pic of the Verlan. Not the best image but you can get an idea. It has two outside zip pockets and a snap closure. The one pictured is the shopper. It also comes in a tote but I think the shopper is more attractive. You can hand carry or if things get heavy you can loop it on your shoulder. If I recall it comes in togo and fjord.


----------



## alterego

sydspy said:


> I have not posted here for a while .......... and glad to see a lot of new contributors.........
> 
> Here is my Ebene Box Birkin 40cm sitting nice and quiet under the seat for the whole flight + a glimse of my (not so) Blanc Tie Back H sneakers.......


  I love when things peek out of the bag. You're sneaks are super dope yo!


----------



## Love-Vintage

alterego said:


> Here's a pic of the Verlan. Not the best image but you can get an idea. It has two outside zip pockets and a snap closure. The one pictured is the shopper. It also comes in a tote but I think the shopper is more attractive. You can hand carry or if things get heavy you can loop it on your shoulder. If I recall it comes in togo and fjord.



This reminds me of hermes fourre tout in a way. But love the zippers!


----------



## alterego

Wow..yes it does! The tote version of the Verlan is very very similar to the Fourre tout but in leather opposed to canvas. Good eye there Love-Vintage.


----------



## ueynah

*HHHH*, the HAC50 looks good on your build!  But agree that it is too big to be suitable for daily use.  

*Sydspy*, love your chocolate box b!  Hope you had a great flight back home!


----------



## Hermes Only

It's raining HAC's..

*HHH*...Looks FAB

*SydSpy*...Yes, We miss you around here. I ADORE your Chocolate Birkin & GT HAC..such a classic, manly color!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## jmzr22

Ebene evergrain Zip-Zap large and blue En Duo cotton bandana, on ride to work just now.

There's kind of a tonal disconnect between hand and legs. No stunt limbs were used!


----------



## ueynah

*jmzr22*, what a great photo!  just wondering, is there anything in the Zip Zap?


----------



## jmzr22

Yep, a small/flat wallet (Vuitton simple card holder in croc), an iPhone, earphones, keys and an Hermes face towel. I tuck the items along the inside edge then wrap around the frame, and tie with a bandana. A lot more comfortable than carrying in pockets, and it doesn't seem to do any harm to the zip-zap. It seems that it folds and bends quote comfortably.


----------



## kickass

jmzr22 said:


> Ebene evergrain Zip-Zap large and blue En Duo cotton bandana, on ride to work just now.
> 
> There's kind of a tonal disconnect between hand and legs. No stunt limbs were used!
> 
> http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/jmzr22/Hermes/54a95eee.jpg[/
> 
> 
> Cool!! I love the way you are rocking it!! Hawttttt!!!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

alterego said:


> Here's a pic of the Verlan. Not the best image but you can get an idea. It has two outside zip pockets and a snap closure. The one pictured is the shopper. It also comes in a tote but I think the shopper is more attractive. You can hand carry or if things get heavy you can loop it on your shoulder. If I recall it comes in togo and fjord.



I like it ... Cool looking shopping bag


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu* & *Hermes Only*..........Thank you for your compliment dear.........and I had a fantastic flight going back home...........


----------



## spinskybolt

i recently got an Evelyne GM3 in gold and used it to my trip to Taipei. here i am at the airport:


----------



## spinskybolt

so i went around and found 3 Hermes stores in Taipei... one in Sogo, one in Bellavita and one at Jin Hua hotel. Out of the three, the Sogo store stocks the most men's stuff, including tons of bags! and there... i found this!!! 

Victoria II 43 in etoupe/toile canvas combination. happiness!


----------



## spinskybolt

here we are at &#35199;&#38272;&#32005;&#27155; still in Taipei with my new toy...


----------



## Hermes Only

*Sky*: LOVE your Evelyne & Victoria!! Great Looking Bags..Totally suits you perfectly!


----------



## Love-Vintage

spinskybolt said:


> here we are at &#35199;&#38272;&#32005;&#27155; still in Taipei with my new toy...



Congratz on your new Victoria!!! I have been eyeing for this one as well!!!


----------



## ueynah

*Spinskybolt*, Congrats on your new acquisition, the Victoria 42!  Hope you have had a great time in Taipei!

The Sogo H staff are the most friendliest of all 3!  Hope they treated you well


----------



## davo1462

souphamster said:


> Anyone know what size is this birkin? Mentioned here is $16500 and bought in paris? Is it a typo? And also the bag have extra bottom hardwares in the middle?


Looks like a 45cm shoulder Birkin with short handles...those had six feet...would be custom, so perhaps that's why pricier?


----------



## spinskybolt

hanyeu said:


> *Spinskybolt*, Congrats on your new acquisition, the Victoria 42! Hope you have had a great time in Taipei!
> 
> The Sogo H staff are the most friendliest of all 3! Hope they treated you well


 
thank you, and they did! the store manager J--- stayed around to assist me even though it was time for him to leave. they even opened the store till after closing so they could help me with my tax refunds etc. i think taipei people are so friendly and warm!


----------



## sydspy

spinskybolt said:


> so i went around and found 3 Hermes stores in Taipei... one in Sogo, one in Bellavita and one at Jin Hua hotel. Out of the three, the Sogo store stocks the most men's stuff, including tons of bags! and there... i found this!!!
> 
> Victoria II 43 in etoupe/toile canvas combination. happiness!








congrats on your new Victoria..........what a lovely combo.........I love love love 42cm Victoria so much, and would get another one if or when I find another killing combo......... 

ooh I also love that Trinklet in the cabinet........ H Taiwan seems to have a lot of hard to find SLG.........


----------



## souphamster

can you share the cost of the bag?


----------



## alterego

spinskybolt said:


> here we are at &#35199;&#38272;&#32005;&#27155; still in Taipei with my new toy...



Spinskybolt: Thank you for showing this pic. I've always been curious to the proportions and handle drop for this bag. It looks really great on you! Congrats!


----------



## sydspy

It was a gorgeously beautiful autumn day in Sydney today.......... The sky could not be any brighter blue..........






a close up pic of my beloved Crinoline/Etoupe Clemence Vicotria.........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> It was a gorgeously beautiful autumn day in Sydney today.......... The sky could not be any brighter blue..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up pic of my beloved Crinoline/Etoupe Clemence Vicotria.........


I like your Crinoline Taupe Victoria... You can pull it off like no others Sydspy  I just look RIGHT when you carry it


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I like your Crinoline Taupe Victoria... You can pull it off like no others Sydspy  I just look RIGHT when you carry it



You making me blushed...........


----------



## ueynah

LOVE LOVE  your crinoline Victoria!  the weather looks gorgeous in Sydney, just as you always look!


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu said:


> LOVE LOVE  your crinoline Victoria!  the weather looks gorgeous in Sydney, just as you always look!



It was a perfect day ..........


----------



## spinskybolt

sydspy said:


> It was a gorgeously beautiful autumn day in Sydney today.......... The sky could not be any brighter blue..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up pic of my beloved Crinoline/Etoupe Clemence Vicotria.........



sydspy: that's a beautiful crinoline/etoupe victoria!!!


----------



## sydspy

spinskybolt said:


> sydspy: that's a beautiful crinoline/etoupe victoria!!!


----------



## sydspy

It just turned cold all of the sudden in Sydney today.......... 






a close up pic of my TGM GP in Chevron with Orange lining and stiching........


----------



## SavoirFaire

That is one gorgeous GP!! And of course great action pics as usual Sydspy.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

nice pic,..,u lok great


----------



## sydspy

*SavoirFaire*......... You should get a GP , you will love love love it........

*LV-PRADAfanatic*.............thank you.......

I went out with friends for lunch with my Potiron HAC 40cm + my new love a CdC in Vache Naturalle PHW..........






a close up pic of my HAC.......


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> *SavoirFaire*......... You should get a GP , you will love love love it........
> 
> *LV-PRADAfanatic*.............thank you.......
> 
> I went out with friends for lunch with my Potiron HAC 40cm + my new love a CdC in Vache Naturalle PHW..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up pic of my HAC.......



40HAC will always be my true love... I wonder if he Potiron HAC will magically turn into a horse-drawn carriage 
As usual.. sydspy rocks it !


----------



## kickass

Weather's been so warm! I hope i am not too shabbily attired! Here's another action pic with my 40cm Gold/GHW B 

p/s: Pardon the mess in the dressing room!


----------



## alterego

kickass, thats how you rock it! I enjoy and prefer seeing guys dressed casually with their Birkins. It shows confidence and a relaxed nature. Perfect look for you bro.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

kickass said:


> Weather's been so warm! I hope i am not too shabbily attired! Here's another action pic with my 40cm Gold/GHW B
> 
> p/s: Pardon the mess in the dressing room!



That is not shabby at all lol... Summer look for sure! Birkins are semi-casual bags anyway so smart casual fits well with them 
Just don't carry a Medor clutch LOL but by the end of the day .... Whatever blows your hair back


----------



## spinskybolt

kickass said:


> Weather's been so warm! I hope i am not too shabbily attired! Here's another action pic with my 40cm Gold/GHW B
> 
> p/s: Pardon the mess in the dressing room!



i was majorly distracted by your ARMS more than anything else!!!


----------



## birkin50cm

jmzr22 said:


> Ebene evergrain Zip-Zap large and blue En Duo cotton bandana, on ride to work just now.
> 
> There's kind of a tonal disconnect between hand and legs. No stunt limbs were used!


love to see the En Duo cotton bandana laid out flat to see the print and size!

thanks!


----------



## jmzr22

birkin50cm said:


> love to see the En Duo cotton bandana laid out flat to see the print and size!
> 
> thanks!



Here you go (excuse the lousy quality), along with a 'modeling' shot. Excuse the PS3 dualshock.

Another picture of my latest favourite cotton bandana. Unfortunately I dont know it's name. These are two of my favourite/most used Hermés pieces. They measure 53 x 53cm. 

My thoughts on the greatness of an Hermés bandana
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-scarves-on-men-from-the-sartorialist-673609-2.html#post18571721


----------



## kickass

alterego said:


> kickass, thats how you rock it! I enjoy and prefer seeing guys dressed casually with their Birkins. It shows confidence and a relaxed nature. Perfect look for you bro.


 
-_*Thank you alterego! *_



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> That is not shabby at all lol... Summer look for sure! Birkins are semi-casual bags anyway so smart casual fits well with them
> Just don't carry a Medor clutch LOL but by the end of the day .... Whatever blows your hair back


 
- _*haha! thanks O.Rouge H! I doubt I can do justice to the gorgeous Medor clutch! i'll leave that to the more worthy!*_ 



spinskybolt said:


> i was majorly distracted by your ARMS more than anything else!!!


 
-  _*awwww... hmmm carry the B is a good way to work the arms!!*_


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> 40HAC will always be my true love... I wonder if he Potiron HAC will magically turn into a horse-drawn carriage
> As usual.. sydspy rocks it !



*ORFEO ROUGE H*.............thanks thanks........

Me with my another love Victoria in Crinoline/RH........ It is one of my go to bags at the moment.........







a close up pic of the gorgy crinoline.......


----------



## spinskybolt

sydspy said:


> *ORFEO ROUGE H*.............thanks thanks........
> 
> Me with my another love Victoria in Crinoline/RH........ It is one of my go to bags at the moment.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up pic of the gorgy crinoline.......



you've got beautiful H bags! the etoupe and rouge victorias are gorgy, and so beat up it's beautiful! mine's still very pristine, can't wait to take her out and soften her!

here's me and my best friend with my Victoria...


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy & spinskybolt , Lovely victorias!!!!


----------



## sydspy

*spinskybolt*.........thank you for a nice compliment......... Your Vicotia Etoupe/Toile is equally gorgy.........

*Love_Vintage*........ thanks thanks........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> *ORFEO ROUGE H*.............thanks thanks........
> 
> Me with my another love Victoria in Crinoline/RH........ It is one of my go to bags at the moment.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up pic of the gorgy crinoline.......


Good size and Rouge H is my Fav Colour  Brown Crinoline & Rouge H! Great combo... I always love to See a well-used H item, especially with that special patina of love 
Is it big enough as an over-night carry-all???


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Good size and Rouge H is my Fav Colour  Brown Crinoline & Rouge H! Great combo... I always love to See a well-used H item, especially with that special patina of love
> Is it big enough as an over-night carry-all???



Thank you *ORFEO ROUGE H*............All of my bags and accessories are bought to be used and enjoy............and I do enjoy using my H items ..........

The Victoria will be big enough for any overnighting, as long as you do not need to change clothes 4-5 times a day........ha ha ha..........


----------



## sydspy

It was another beautiful day in Sydney........... I went out for lunch with my new LOVE ......Double Sens in Gris T/Mykonos.........






a Close up pic of this little beauty.......


----------



## r15324

sydspy said:


> It was another beautiful day in Sydney........... I went out for lunch with my new LOVE ......Double Sens in Gris T/Mykonos.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Close up pic of this little beauty.......



Tres tres cool et tres tres chic! Never been a fan of Double Sens, but then again, never seen this colour combo  Perfect colour to go with the cold.


----------



## ueynah

Sydspy, loving your rouge H crinoline Victoria!  the foliage in Sydney makes a gorgy nice drop for your fall outfit with the Double Sens.

Spinksybolt, glad to see you are enjoying your etoupe Victoria 42!   congrats again!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> It was another beautiful day in Sydney........... I went out for lunch with my new LOVE ......Double Sens in Gris T/Mykonos.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Close up pic of this little beauty.......


yes... i was tempted by this bag at the H store in Toronto... it was on display a month ago... I am sure it has found a nice home already  since I had other plans with my monthly H fund, I kept my purse string fastened then 

BUT if I ever see your Rouge H & Crinoline Victoria combo on display... we will definitely become Rouge H Crinoline Victoria twins


----------



## Jacquezz

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Chilling in Toronto ... in Trinity Square
> 
> Hermes Polo - Marine S/S 2010
> Belt Kit
> Barenia Watch - White Epsom
> 
> Cartier sunglasses
> Maison Martin Margiela trousers


love this pic.....u look great indeed


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

great pics... more please


----------



## clary

Love it!


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> yes... i was tempted by this bag at the H store in Toronto... it was on display a month ago... I am sure it has found a nice home already  since I had other plans with my monthly H fund, I kept my purse string fastened then
> 
> BUT if I ever see your Rouge H & Crinoline Victoria combo on display... we will definitely become Rouge H Crinoline Victoria twins



I love love love both of my Double Sens and both of my Victoria......... I have been in a shoulder bags mood lately.........


----------



## sydspy

r15324 said:


> Tres tres cool et tres tres chic! Never been a fan of Double Sens, but then again, never seen this colour combo  Perfect colour to go with the cold.



thank you thank you.......... Sydney store should be getting one soon.......


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu said:


> Sydspy, loving your rouge H crinoline Victoria!  the foliage in Sydney makes a gorgy nice drop for your fall outfit with the Double Sens.
> 
> Spinksybolt, glad to see you are enjoying your etoupe Victoria 42!   congrats again!



Thanks *hanyeu*....... you should consider a Double Sens, it is so practical and easy to use......... and bring out your Crinoline Victoria more often as well please.........


----------



## sydspy

I was on my way to meet up with lovely ladies for a special H event .....me with my Jige GM ..........







a close up pic of my Jige GM with one of the lovely ladies ' gorgy Barenia/Toile 40cm Birkin.........


----------



## ueynah

*Sydpsy*, what a great toile collection!  Did you do a grab and run on the barenia/toile combo!?


----------



## footlocker

great sydspy!  you have a gorgeous collection.


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*........ha ha ha........i did try but could not go far..........

*footlocker*............thank you dear........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> I was on my way to meet up with lovely ladies for a special H event .....me with my Jige GM ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up pic of my Jige GM with one of the lovely ladies ' gorgy Barenia/Toile 40cm Birkin.........


The Jige GM is fantabulous!!!!!


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> The Jige GM is fantabulous!!!!!



Yep , I love lvoe love Jige GM and thinking of getting another one soon..........

It was another beautiful day , and I took my Noir/Ebene Double Sens out.......






a close up picture of my handsome Double Sens.......


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Love all the pics guys !! Keep it up.


----------



## Orange.box

a friend of mine using a lot of H and posted on facebook

*Please don't use personal photos of other people without their explicit permission to post them here. Thanks.*


----------



## mistikat

Please do not post other people's personal photos without that person's express permission, please.

Thanks!


----------



## Orange.box

i'm sorry if i did something wrong..i thought it would be nice to share a pic of guys with Hermes..

my intention is just to share and discuss..nothing else

sorry in advance


----------



## mistikat

Welcome. If you have pics of your own to share, we'd love to see those.


----------



## ueynah

*Orange.box*, welcome to the forum.  As *mistikat* pointed out, it is best to post pics of h items of your own.  otherwise, the post may raise more questions than necessary since one can never be sure of the source of some H items which appear quite iffy, imho.

hope to see some of your action pics with H soon!


----------



## r15324

Any guys with So Kellys? Am thinking about one, but not too sure of the hobo shape :-/


----------



## AnnaE

sydspy said:


> I was on my way to meet up with lovely ladies for a special H event .....me with my Jige GM ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up pic of my Jige GM with one of the lovely ladies ' gorgy Barenia/Toile 40cm Birkin.........



This is such a beautiful bag!


----------



## ueynah

*r15324*, there are a few of us guys with So Kelly 26.  you can wear it Hobo style or you can use a buckle to make it messenger style.

definitely go for it if you like it!  it's kind of like carrying Marwari GM as well!


----------



## r15324

hanyeu said:


> *r15324*, there are a few of us guys with So Kelly 26.  you can wear it Hobo style or you can use a buckle to make it messenger style.
> 
> definitely go for it if you like it!  it's kind of like carrying Marwari GM as well!



Hmmmmm thanks for the tips *hanyeu*  But how does one exactly turn it into a messenger? Any difference in strap length between the 22 and 26?


----------



## spinskybolt

here is my galpal and me out shopping, we took a picture outside the Comme des garcon store. i'm toting my Victoria and she has a blue jean lindy. shopping saturday!


----------



## JeanGranger

you both look great! i want to get a shirt like your for dh i love it!


----------



## ueynah

*spinskybolt*, glad to see that you are enjoying your Victoria!


----------



## Love-Vintage

*spinskybolt*, I love your casual outfit with victoria!


----------



## ueynah

haven't posted for awhile... this is me enjoying my new cotton/silk EL stole with my new SO ebene evergrain with orange interior.  also wearing orange H belt


----------



## fashionistaO

*hy: one of your best looks!*


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu said:


> haven't posted for awhile... this is me enjoying my new cotton/silk EL stole with my new SO ebene evergrain with orange interior.  also wearing orange H belt



ooh matchy matchy............ super congrats on your SO.........


----------



## Love-Vintage

hanyeu said:


> haven't posted for awhile... this is me enjoying my new cotton/silk EL stole with my new SO ebene evergrain with orange interior.  also wearing orange H belt



Agreed this is the best look 

Did you get a new hair cut? 

I love it and of course the wool pompom and the birkin


----------



## good life

sydspy said:


> Yep , I love lvoe love Jige GM and thinking of getting another one soon..........
> 
> It was another beautiful day , and I took my Noir/Ebene Double Sens out.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up picture of my handsome Double Sens.......



Sydspy, I just adore you. You seem like such a fun, sweet, funny guy!!! You remind me of my best friend in college. Wished you lived in sf so I could attend the meets with you. Love all your stuff too!
Keep the pics coming, they always make me smile.


----------



## sydspy

good life said:


> Sydspy, I just adore you. You seem like such a fun, sweet, funny guy!!! You remind me of my best friend in college. Wished you lived in sf so I could attend the meets with you. Love all your stuff too!
> Keep the pics coming, they always make me smile.



You have been too kind...........thanks thanks thanks...........


----------



## sydspy

I went for a grocery shopping today.........


----------



## sydspy

I used the Mykonos side on my Double Sens for the first time .........


----------



## fashionistaO

this whole composition & mykonos is very you 
enjoy autumn dear^



sydspy said:


> I used the Mykonos side on my Double Sens for the first time .........


----------



## sydspy

fashionistaO said:


> this whole composition & mykonos is very you
> enjoy autumn dear^



Thank you dear........... I am so enjoying too much of it already........it started to show on my face (getting rounder)...........he he he.........


----------



## fashionistaO

I only notice your  mega watt smile 



sydspy said:


> Thank you dear........... I am so enjoying too much of it already........it started to show on my face (getting rounder)...........he he he.........


----------



## sydspy

fashionistaO said:


> I only notice your  mega watt smile



ooh love you.............


----------



## ueynah

dear *Sydspy*, you are looking great as always!

autumn in Sydney looks lovely!


----------



## vogueitalia

loved the black hac!


----------



## bagalogist

sydspy said:


> I used the Mykonos side on my Double Sens for the first time .........




Lovely pic, I will be in Sydney end of the month. Will be discreet if I bump into you


----------



## bagalogist

Hanyeu,
Admiring your H collections and knowledge, I need not shop further than your closet


----------



## Hermes Only

_*Looking Great Syd and HY, LOVE that SO!! ... *_


----------



## fashionistaO

sydspy said:


> ooh love you.............


----------



## sydspy

*hanyeu*........I love autumn in Sydney (spring also)..........clear blue sky..........

*bagalogist*.........you can always say hi.......I don't bite..........he he he......

*Hermes Only*............wave wave...........

me yesterday , having coffee in a cold cafe (outdoor)..........he he he.......


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> I went for a grocery shopping today.........



Love your grocery shopping outfit


----------



## Hermes Only

Here's my contribution, all piled into one...

Outfits by J.Crew, A&F, Lacoste, Sperry Top-Sider Shoes
Hermes Birkin40cm in Blue De Prusse, Raisin & Etoupe with H Belt


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Love your grocery shopping outfit



*ORFEO ROUGE H*............thank you ........

hope you like my hunting outfit............he he he........... I was aiming for an "Eskimo" look............he he he...........


----------



## sydspy

Hermes Only said:


> Here's my contribution, all piled into one...
> 
> Outfits by J.Crew, A&F, Lacoste, Sperry Top-Sider Shoes
> Hermes Birkin40cm in Blue De Prusse, Raisin & Etoupe with H Belt



*Hermes Only*...........100 points for you..........


----------



## Love-Vintage

*Hermes Only*  wow look at that! Love all your color choices!!

*sydspy*  I love your Bolduc(?) scarf!! One of my favorite!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> *ORFEO ROUGE H*............thank you ........
> 
> hope you like my hunting outfit............he he he........... I was aiming for an "Eskimo" look............he he he...........


Lovely Scarf ... what are you out hunting for ??? Crocodilus Porosous LOL?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Slow day at the office 
I am sure you Boyz and Gurlz know what's in the pic


----------



## thyme

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Slow day at the office
> I am sure you Boyz and Gurlz know what's in the pic



nice belt and matches your bag too!


----------



## thyme

i have just started reading this thread. you guys have an amazing collection of H items. and very fashionable and trendy too. i am one jealous girl!! keep the photos coming...


----------



## Reza Khan

Here's my newest BIRKIN 50, Gold Togo w/ Gold hardware!  Nothing better than HERMES!!!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Slow day at the office
> I am sure you Boyz and Gurlz know what's in the pic



Congratz!  I like your canvas bag! I was looking for something light bag for summer as well


----------



## Love-Vintage

Reza Khan said:


> Here's my newest BIRKIN 50, Gold Togo w/ Gold hardware!  Nothing better than HERMES!!!!




Wow beautiful!  What's hanging on the clochette??


----------



## lilith1

LOVE your 50 Birkin!!!!


----------



## Reza Khan

Love-Vintage said:


> Wow beautiful!  What's hanging on the clochette??







Thanks, It's Breloque charm in gold. It is hanging from a strap I special ordered for the Bag.


----------



## My_Luxe_Love

Love bags 40+ onwards on guys!!


----------



## JeanGranger

sydspy said:


> I used the Mykonos side on my Double Sens for the first time .........


 

Dear Sydspy, Love your pictures  

     If you have to choose between Double Sens and Marwari (Clemence PM) on a small person, which one would be the choice, dear?


----------



## Reza Khan

COLLIER DE CHIEN pour Homme finally here!  It's about time us men got our hands on these!  Can't wait to pick mine up tomorrow!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Reza Khan said:


> COLLIER DE CHIEN pour Homme finally here!  It's about time us men got our hands on these!  Can't wait to pick mine up tomorrow!



Is theres any difference??? Maybe the Size?


----------



## eter69nity

sydspy said:


> *Hermes Only* and *LVuittonLuvr*..................thank you .........
> 
> I went to Marina Bay Sands in Singapore with a dear friend...........



i absolutely LOVE ur HAC! am wondering if i should have waited for a Birkin 40 instead 'cause i got a 35 for my first birkin!


----------



## Reza Khan

My latest purchase and reveal. Been waiting for years for Collier De Chiens to be made in men's sizes and my wish finally came true yesterday when my long awaited order came in and I picked up these three beauties in Black, Chocolat and Orange.


----------



## Reza Khan

Love-Vintage said:


> Is theres any difference??? Maybe the Size?



Yes it is the size, before they only came in one size, now they come in sizes S and L.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Reza Khan said:


> My latest purchase and reveal. Been waiting for years for Collier De Chiens to be made in men's sizes and my wish finally came true yesterday when my long awaited order came in and I picked up these three beauties in Black, Chocolat and Orange.




Congtratz! It looks beautiful!!


----------



## Reza Khan

Love-Vintage said:


> Congtratz! It looks beautiful!!



Thanks LOVE VINTAGE, I'm sure enjoying them!  Already have an order in for a CROC version!


----------



## castorny

Fantastic!  They are much larger!  Love your three color choices.  Classic and fun.


----------



## Reza Khan

castorny said:


> Fantastic!  They are much larger!  Love your three color choices.  Classic and fun.



Thanks!  Now I have to wait until the make the CDC belt for men!  ha ha


----------



## ueynah

Congrats!  The CDC are beautiful!

not sure the proper name for it, but there is a new buckle out this season that is similar to CDC hardware which you can use interchangeably with the belt kit!  you should look into it!


----------



## Reza Khan

hanyeu said:


> Congrats!  The CDC are beautiful!
> 
> not sure the proper name for it, but there is a new buckle out this season that is similar to CDC hardware which you can use interchangeably with the belt kit!  you should look into it!



Thanks hanyeu, yes I have seen that buckle you are talking about, but think it looks too small for me.  I really like the heavy hardware look of the CDC and only the original belt has that heavy metallica look.  Its always good to have a few things on my wish list anyways.   I'm also dying for them to make a SO BLACK hac in 40, but that is another wish list.


----------



## Reza Khan

I've been in a bit of bracelet shopping mode this week.  Everything on my wish list seems to be coming in at the same time.  Finally my Chaine D'Ancre in TGM... I love the chunky size! and it looks great piled up with other leather pieces.


----------



## jayd23

Looks great!  what's the middle one called? the one with the H buckle...  looks like a hapi, but larger.






Reza Khan said:


> I've been in a bit of bracelet shopping mode this week.  Everything on my wish list seems to be coming in at the same time.  Finally my Chaine D'Ancre in TGM... I love the chunky size! and it looks great piled up with other leather pieces.


----------



## Reza Khan

Yes it is the Hapi double tour GM


----------



## agencyexec

Allan, fr 1 straight to another... your bag is gorgeous. What's it called?





allanrvj said:


> the resident straight guy of the H subforum, *MattNY*:


----------



## agencyexec

This is so absolutely handsome. Where can one get vintage Hermes?





Love-Vintage said:


> Here is my contribution for today...


----------



## kickass

One for us boys!!  see what i have gotten over the weekend


----------



## castorny

Oh wow.  What did you get?


----------



## kickass

something blue....


----------



## mistikat

Shall I close the reveal thread you started, as you seem to be posting your reveal pictures here instead? Not sure we need two reveals going...


----------



## CookyMonster

here's my casual look to the H store today to collect my green loots : http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-599774-317.html#post19609197

1) "Aline" sling pouch
2) "Pavane" double-tour bracelet in 'Ruby'

thanks for letting me share peeps!


----------



## bagalogist

amboi, gayanya .....( stylish)



CookyMonster said:


> here's my casual look to the H store today to collect my green loots : http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-599774-317.html#post19609197
> 
> 1) "Aline" sling pouch
> 2) "Pavane" double-tour bracelet in 'Ruby'
> 
> thanks for letting me share peeps!


----------



## CookyMonster

bagalogist said:


> amboi, gayanya .....( stylish)


terima kasih...biasa2 jer...


----------



## Hermes Only

Looks FAB!! Cookie..!


----------



## spit_fire69

Reza Khan said:


> I've been in a bit of bracelet shopping mode this week.  Everything on my wish list seems to be coming in at the same time.  Finally my Chaine D'Ancre in TGM... I love the chunky size! and it looks great piled up with other leather pieces.



Love this look...Jag too.....


----------



## hello! hello!

bagalogist said:


> amboi, gayanya .....( stylish)


 
memang pun! 

Funny that I've had many modelling pics at that exact same spot 
Too bad the KLCC store is closed though


----------



## CookyMonster

hello! hello! said:


> memang pun!
> 
> Funny that I've had many modelling pics at that exact same spot
> Too bad the KLCC store is closed though


thanks, we should BOTH meet-up & model at the same spot someday 

i'm glad they closed the KLCC store - it's small/feels crampy with weird layout; H stores should be big, airy & spacious!


----------



## CookyMonster

Hermes Only said:


> Looks FAB!! Cookie..!


a HUGE terima kasih (thank you!)


----------



## makiroll

in awe by everyone's amazing collections.  I've been reading this thread for a little bit and I'm just starting to get stuff, but I'll post my first purchase CDC in Orange switft.  hopefully i'll be able to get more stuff in the near future!


----------



## wenzin

makiroll: wowwww i love your new CDC!!! which boutique did you get it from, if u dont mind me ask?


----------



## makiroll

I got it in SF.  It is actually available on the US website right now in bracelets.

http://usa.hermes.com/p_collier-de-chien-for-men_orange_jewelry_95194_190035_177038_127565_127526_10202_10052_-1?pageIndex=&color_square=&displayUnitCategoryId=0&currentColorId=190035&nbItem=0&ddkey=CategoryDisplay


----------



## crazyforhermess

Really full of gaya cooky!

Hello, KLCC H alredy closed??!?! wow why? concentrating at Pavilion's?

Hey, why not having a gathering 'one day with H'?


----------



## crazyforhermess

CookyMonster said:


> here's my casual look to the H store today to collect my green loots : http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-599774-317.html#post19609197
> 
> 1) "Aline" sling pouch
> 2) "Pavane" double-tour bracelet in 'Ruby'
> 
> thanks for letting me share peeps!


 


hello! hello! said:


> memang pun!
> 
> Funny that I've had many modelling pics at that exact same spot
> Too bad the KLCC store is closed though


 


CookyMonster said:


> a HUGE terima kasih (thank you!)


 
IS this Pavilion H or KLCC?   ....KLCC's da tutup alredy?


----------



## CookyMonster

crazyforhermess said:


> IS this Pavilion H or KLCC?   ....KLCC's da tutup alredy?



This is at H Pavilion - KLCC's store is closed (I'm glad!) for a few months already. All stocks (and SAs) from KLCC have been transferred to Pavi


----------



## crazyforhermess

You think it's better at Pavi now?  Never been to H Pavi though..scare to go in..no temptation no buying



CookyMonster said:


> This is at H Pavilion - KLCC's store is closed (I'm glad!) for a few months already. All stocks (and SAs) from KLCC have been transferred to Pavi


----------



## Reza Khan

spit_fire69 said:


> Love this look...Jag too.....



Thank you


----------



## CookyMonster

crazyforhermess said:


> You think it's better at Pavi now?  Never been to H Pavi though..scare to go in..no temptation no buying



I much prefer Pavi's store becoz it's big, spacious, airy (tall ceilings),plus it has 2 levels of H yummies, and most SAs there are friendly - I'd recommend my SA Yuki, or you can look for Sook Yee. They're both ultra-friendly and warm, even though you don't buy anything. 
I always believe that a person's *self-confidence* will carry through & get better respect from SAs in any high-end boutiques (not just H) - hold you head high, make eye contact,take your time,remain friendly/approachable. I've witnessed many customers carrying expensive bags but have no confidence or are too snobbish (to guard their low self-esteem). Sad


----------



## CookyMonster

crazyforhermess said:


> Really full of gaya cooky!
> 
> Hello, KLCC H alredy closed??!?! wow why? concentrating at Pavilion's?
> 
> Hey, why not having a gathering 'one day with H'?


thanks *crazyforhermess* - yes, we should organize a gathering and post pics into "tpf meetings" thread. Sounds fun!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Hi everyone! Its been a long time since I posted.

Hope everyone is enjoying sumer 

Stay cool~


----------



## hello! hello!

*xxxxx Please note that the forum language is English....* 
Should start a Malaysian thread! 

I'd love to meet up but only during my annual trip home hujung tahun.

The Suria KLCC store wasn't shut down per se. They were supposed to move to the new wing but the management was not happy with the lot which they were given. I believe they will reopen once a more strategic location becomes available.

I actually like the KLCC staff a lot better... macam kawan lama. The Pavy ones are a bit sombong...


----------



## CookyMonster

hello! hello! said:


> Eh! Tiba-tiba muncul banyak orang Malaysia?! Should start a Malaysian thread!
> 
> I'd love to meet up but only during my annual trip home hujung tahun.
> 
> The Suria KLCC store wasn't shut down per se. They were supposed to move to the new wing but the management was not happy with the lot which they were given. I believe they will reopen once a more strategic location becomes available.
> 
> I actually like the KLCC staff a lot better... macam kawan lama. The Pavy ones are a bit sombong...


yes, can you do the honour of starting a Msian thread? cayalah! 
if it's true what you have mentioned with regards to KLCC store, then it's good news - so looking forward to it. bonus if the store can rival chanel's 'new' relocated store at the new wing (you can search for it online)
*xxxxx Please post in English... as per forum rules*
i guess it depends on which SA - i'm happy with mine. she has never griped layaning my kerenah yang macam2 :giggles:


----------



## CookyMonster

playing hide & seek with the camera:

- marwari GM in blue marine (looks black under certain lights)
- KDT in etoupe with PHW

thanks for letting me pose/share


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Have not been on for awhile...
Here is it
Hermès Osmose in 18k rose gold ring
Have a great summer... mine is extremely busy


----------



## pretty99

let me pump up this thread to see us Chic Gents


----------



## pretty99

pretty99 said:


> let me pump up this thread to see us Chic Gents



New Toy for moi...........


----------



## pretty99

pretty99 said:


> let me pump up this thread to see us Chic Gents


Guess..........


----------



## pretty99

pretty99 said:


> let me pump up this thread to see us Chic Gents


it's a juicy Orange Jige elan 35


----------



## pretty99

pretty99 said:


> let me pump up this thread to see us Chic Gents


here's an action pic of how I work it! I match it with a super dirt cheap (USD$20)custom made shirt here in Local Shanghai Fabric market, just looooooove it


----------



## darch

thats nice


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love the look


----------



## Hermes Only

*Pretty99*: That is so *CHIC *..Love the entire ensemble!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Pretty


----------



## ueynah

pretty99, love your custom made shirt with the orange jige!  gorgy gorgy gorgy!


----------



## posh

great bag


----------



## YepYep

I thought I share with you my very first H scarf. I had no idea I would pick this one, as I went to the boutique with the idea of getting something with a cw like yellow/gold on black. But after countless tries I asked to show this one and it immediately became clear to me which one to pick. It is Cavalcadour in violet/lavande/vert. Honest responses more than welcome!


----------



## jmzr22

Beautiful scarf, YepYep. Suits you to a T. It won't be your first Hermès silk, I'm sure, not by a long shot. I got my first about 6 months ago, and am looking at my fifth this week!

I've also learnt that it's best to be open minded re: colours and patterns until you're trying a scarf on in the flesh. For the longest time I wanted a bright green scarf, but learnt when trying one on, that bright green just isn't my colour.


----------



## YepYep

thanks jmzr22, and I'm afraid you're right this will not be my last. I'm already eying the Bolduc scarf ring, and since I will be traveling quite a lot the next couple of months I will be able to (and therefore must) visit boutiques in various parts of the world. I'm already excited about what I might see there! I'm looking out to your bag reveal, you wrote a very fun thread so far. I must admit that for now it is just the scarfs for me, bags seem to be a whole different league.


----------



## Hermes Only

*YepYep*: You look fantastic with your H Carre. I, too have a lot of 90cm H scarves collection. I'm glad I'm not the only ones who LOVE IT.

Welcome @ Hermes TPF


----------



## jmzr22

YepYep said:


> thanks jmzr22, and I'm afraid you're right this will not be my last. I'm already eying the Bolduc scarf ring, and since I will be traveling quite a lot the next couple of months I will be able to (and therefore must) visit boutiques in various parts of the world. I'm already excited about what I might see there! I'm looking out to your bag reveal, you wrote a very fun thread so far. I must admit that for now it is just the scarfs for me, bags seem to be a whole different league.



I wish that there was a scarf ring or 'clamp' specially designed for men, to discreetly hold scarves in place. I should just look into some small/strong magnets or something.

The bag is on it's way! I'm tracking it's progress across the seas right now. It's been quite the trip up to this point. I remember my first nervous trip to Hermès about 12 years ago, and being overwhelmed by the elegance. I also remember thinking that this elegance didn't 'fit' me, and that ready-to-wear and leather goods were, like you said, in too high a league. Nevertheless, I walked out with a crush on one particular item, AND another item in the same material as the lining of my upcoming bag, so I feel like I've come full circle. I also feel much more comfortable having made such an investment now that I've just clicked into my 30's, am 'grownup' enough to carry such a thing with confidence, and live the right personal, practical and aesthetic life to warrant it. I feel as if I have earned it.

I could wax lyrical about my thoughts on the parallels of H and life, for hours;  but I'll save it for my reveal


----------



## YepYep

Thanks, Hermes Only! It is also from my end great to see some other male scarf lovers. I really think it is not just for ladies, but rather for whoever can pull it off. It is all about attitude, or, as jmzr22 puts it, it is about your personality, your practical day-to-day life and your own aesthetics. It is very interesting to hear you talk like that, jmzr22, since I feel like I am of almost exactly the same opinion about Hermes. Since I interested myself for H a couple of months ago I have only grown in my conviction that there is this grande idea behind Hermes, which connects directly with discussions in modern social and cultural philosophy. There is a point to be made, so to say, against the advancement of mass-produced, disposable consumer goods. As you may have noticed, I have yet to reach my 30's so maybe (or, most probably) I will be awaiting my first bag too in a couple of years. Browsing through Koto Bolofo's 'La Maison' I noticed that what caught my attention with the scarfs, I saw just as much present in the bags. It is only slightly more hidden, more of the added value for bags is in the production process which we normally don't see. Seeing the craftsmen at work made me realize the bags are just as much wonders of beauty, elegance, style and quality as the scarfs are. Okay, enough philosophy for today. Maybe I'll write something up at another point to make myself more clear.


----------



## souphamster

China model turned actor Huang Xiao Ming.. a hermes fan indeed!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6F77uyyJCs&feature=related


----------



## fatcat2523

My new H...my store hasn't been getting KDT in stock for so long...so I placed a world wide search on either a brown or white with GHW few months ago...so last week while I went in the store with my friend, I saw this black KDT sitting in the show case...of course I couldn't stop my self from getting it...then this week my SA called me and said my white KDT is here...so here it is (I put a little twist in it)


----------



## Everlong

wow, fatcat2523, what a fun and creative TWIST, it is! thanks for the idea!


----------



## CookyMonster

*fatcat2523* congrats & love the way you stack them! i'm constantly on a lookout for ghw KDTs - my SA called and (get this) : they currently have a bleu electrique ghw, while the other is an etain with phw.
i have to (really) refrain myself since i just bought an evelyne recently...


----------



## fatcat2523

Thank you everlong n cookymonster...bleu electrique ghw! OMG its the next one on my list!!!I have been looking for KDT ghw for so long and now I am so excited to have two!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

fatcat2523 said:


> My new H...my store hasn't been getting KDT in stock for so long...so I placed a world wide search on either a brown or white with GHW few months ago...so last week while I went in the store with my friend, I saw this black KDT sitting in the show case...of course I couldn't stop my self from getting it...then this week my SA called me and said my white KDT is here...so here it is (I put a little twist in it)



Love the idea!! I'm going to try this way myself


----------



## makiroll

something made me hapi! yesterday.  could be this bleu electrique to my collection


----------



## Reza Khan

makiroll said:


> something made me hapi! yesterday.  could be this bleu electrique to my collection



Love the color combo!  Fantastic.


----------



## Love-Vintage

makiroll said:


> something made me hapi! yesterday.  could be this bleu electrique to my collection


----------



## CookyMonster

my look for casual friday to the office today - since it is the month of Eid Ul-Fitr (annual month of celebration for the Muslims), I'm dressed in their traditional outfit in 'sanguine' , matched with hapi 3mm bracelet and the ulysse mini notebook in mykonos, which i have just gotten yesterday 

cheers & happy friday!


----------



## Jadeite

fatcat2523 said:


> My new H...my store hasn't been getting KDT in stock for so long...so I placed a world wide search on either a brown or white with GHW few months ago...so last week while I went in the store with my friend, I saw this black KDT sitting in the show case...of course I couldn't stop my self from getting it...then this week my SA called me and said my white KDT is here...so here it is (I put a little twist in it)



Nice stack!


----------



## hertman

Love all the photos and the bags!


----------



## souphamster

David Gan in Japan, HKG, BKK! 

Loved his Croc 50cm B!


----------



## Althea G.

It's nice to see the Hapis around here! I love mine and love the ones I'm seeing here!!!


----------



## alterego

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Have not been on for awhile...
> Here is it
> Hermès Osmose in 18k rose gold ring
> Have a great summer... mine is extremely busy


That is a stunning ring on you!


----------



## macaroonchica93

My new favorite thread.


----------



## LenaLenaLena

YepYep said:


> I thought I share with you my very first H scarf. I had no idea I would pick this one, as I went to the boutique with the idea of getting something with a cw like yellow/gold on black. But after countless tries I asked to show this one and it immediately became clear to me which one to pick. It is Cavalcadour in violet/lavande/vert. Honest responses more than welcome!


 
Cool! Suits you really well. I think you picked the right colour for your colouring!


----------



## GLX

> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1476745&d=1314863726



Yepyep, congrats on your first scarf!  Looks awesome on you.  Funny you mention that you had something gold and black in mind -back when I was about to purchase my first scarf in 2009 I had my heart set on gold/black Les Tuileries, but I was outbid and ending up with something else instead.

Enjoy figuring out all the great ways to tie and wear your scarf...  If you're anything like me, before you know it you'll have a small collection.

One of my favorite ways to tie a scarf is to fold it in half diagonally and tightly role the pointed end until the whole thing is like a rope, then tie it like a regular necktie.

I also roll it the opposite way and create a rope with a small triangle section loose and then drape cowboy style, or tying the ends in a square-knot underneath the "flap".


----------



## YepYep

Thanks to both of you, LenaLenaLena and GLX! Especially for the tie tips, I will try them out for sure. I'm now on a long trip and I didn't want to bring my new scarf with me, so the stupid thing is that I don't even get to enjoy it right now. Right now I'm wearing Burberry in the last way you describe, with the ends tied underneath the flap. Can't wait to wear my H!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

alterego said:


> That is a stunning ring on you!


thanks  love the rose gold as it is warmer than the yellow gold


----------



## Valmont

Hi guys, this is my first post on this group. I've been an avid Hermes collector for years but this is the first scarf I've ever bought *and worn*. I find I like the smaller "vintage" size and I can fold it like an ascot.  This is me wearing "Rendez-vous au 24" from this season:







I also just purchased my first 50 HAC... I will do a reveal here when I receive it


----------



## Love-Vintage

Valmont said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post on this group. I've been an avid Hermes collector for years but this is the first scarf I've ever bought *and worn*. I find I like the smaller "vintage" size and I can fold it like an ascot.  This is me wearing "Rendez-vous au 24" from this season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just purchased my first 50 HAC... I will do a reveal here when I receive it



Love the scarf  Looks great on you.

I'll be looking forward to your next reveal


----------



## YepYep

Valmont said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post on this group. I've been an avid Hermes collector for years but this is the first scarf I've ever bought *and worn*. I find I like the smaller "vintage" size and I can fold it like an ascot.  This is me wearing "Rendez-vous au 24" from this season:




Like it a lot. Modest without being boring; especially because it comes close to being a tie but it is distinctly not. By all means shows us more if you want to!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Valmont said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post on this group. I've been an avid Hermes collector for years but this is the first scarf I've ever bought *and worn*. I find I like the smaller "vintage" size and I can fold it like an ascot.  This is me wearing "Rendez-vous au 24" from this season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just purchased my first 50 HAC... I will do a reveal here when I receive it



This is fabulous!! Exactly the way it should be worn and it looks great on you!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Valmont said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post on this group. I've been an avid Hermes collector for years but this is the first scarf I've ever bought *and worn*. I find I like the smaller "vintage" size and I can fold it like an ascot.  This is me wearing "Rendez-vous au 24" from this season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just purchased my first 50 HAC... I will do a reveal here when I receive it


I like it very much... they are actually very warm in winter


----------



## Valmont

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is fabulous!! Exactly the way it should be worn and it looks great on you!!



Thank you *Hermes Nuttynut*, I love the Cave Felem scarf in your avatar


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Valmont said:


> Thank you *Hermes Nuttynut*, I love the Cave Felem scarf in your avatar



Thank you


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Have not been on here for awhile 
I am wearing Echarpolange Reversible cashmere knit and silk scarf (30 cm x 220 cm) in Ardoise
Versatile piece and warm enough for Canadian weather 
... and Club Monaco V-neck Cashmere Jumper in Blue


----------



## Love-Vintage

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Have not been on here for awhile
> I am wearing Echarpolange Reversible cashmere knit and silk scarf (30 cm x 220 cm) in Ardoise
> Versatile piece and warm enough for Canadian weather
> ... and Club Monaco V-neck Cashmere Jumper in Blue



This is a cool way of wearing!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## makiroll

i have not been here in a while either, but i wanted to present my new birkin!

40cm phw clemence bleu electrique birkin!


----------



## pretty99

little contribution of my newly acquired BBK40


----------



## ueynah

Prettyy 99, your gorgeous box kelly 40 deserves a blow up!


----------



## footlocker

Congratulations to pretty99. This is simply gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Love-Vintage said:


> This is a cool way of wearing!
> Thanks for sharing


I find it very versatile as a losange  It does not have the bulk but only in the centre part of the scarf... drapes well and good length ... more sturdy and substantial than the regular Cashmere-Silk Losange (which I like too ) 
It keeps it shape well and of course the subtle styling wins me over 
Looking to acquire a Rouge H/Bourgegnon/Amaratine one too ....


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

pretty99 said:


> little contribution of my newly acquired BBK40


lovely


----------



## lilith1

pretty99 said:


> little contribution of my newly acquired BBK40


I'm not one of the guys but I had to chime in, I love, love, love your Kelly! It is just gorgeous. I have a 40 Kelly also, not in box, yours is the first 40 I've seen made in it. You might want to consider having a canvas strap made. I think your bag would look fabulous messenger style.


----------



## Reza Khan

makiroll said:


> i have not been here in a while either, but i wanted to present my new birkin!
> 
> 40cm phw clemence bleu electrique birkin!



Congrats!  Thats my favorite new color.  I just ordered a HAC 50 in Electrique Blue with gold hardware, can't wait!!!!


----------



## pretty99

lilith1 said:


> I'm not one of the guys but I had to chime in, I love, love, love your Kelly! It is just gorgeous. I have a 40 Kelly also, not in box, yours is the first 40 I've seen made in it. You might want to consider having a canvas strap made. I think your bag would look fabulous messenger style.


thanks Lilith1! actually i do have the black Kelly Lakis canvas strap that could very well with this! i'm happy...............


----------



## Everlong

makiroll said:


> i have not been here in a while either, but i wanted to present my new birkin!
> 
> 40cm phw clemence bleu electrique birkin!





pretty99 said:


> little contribution of my newly acquired BBK40



outstanding bags, gentlemen!


----------



## elva1989

makiroll said:


> i have not been here in a while either, but i wanted to present my new birkin!
> 
> 40cm phw clemence bleu electrique birkin!




I love this color&#65281;


----------



## pretty99

my new Men's size CDC in tosca.........


----------



## Pegase

Great Thread!
you guys keep on working it!
-and sharing of course-

oh, heres a question! has anyone actually worn the really big bracelet Etreviere ? i mean the one that goes more than 4 times around, would u say it looks more like a belt wrapped around the wrist?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

As I am going directly from work... This is my attire of the day... will throw on a H Tricots tie in black later this evening 

Aspesi "tumble dry" white dress-shirt
Belt Kit in Black box with buckle
Hermes 'Brigadier' trousers in Rouge H (circa 2008)
H Watch 'Barenia' in black barenia strap
H 'Oxford' boots chelsea boots in black

Have a nice days


----------



## Valmont

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> As I am going directly from work... This is my attire of the day... will throw on a H Tricots tie in black later this evening
> 
> Aspesi "tumble dry" white dress-shirt
> Belt Kit in Black box with buckle
> Hermes 'Brigadier' trousers in Rouge H (circa 2008)
> H Watch 'Barenia' in black barenia strap
> H 'Oxford' boots chelsea boots in black
> 
> Have a nice days



I'm loving the belt!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Valmont said:


> I'm loving the belt!


Thanks 
I actually LOVE my Trousers the most and my boots... especially the trousers... RE: the belt kit: one can buy it or order it again BUT this pair of trousers are unique!!! ... and they are in my fav colour Rouge H!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> As I am going directly from work... This is my attire of the day... will throw on a H Tricots tie in black later this evening
> 
> Aspesi "tumble dry" white dress-shirt
> Belt Kit in Black box with buckle
> Hermes 'Brigadier' trousers in Rouge H (circa 2008)
> H Watch 'Barenia' in black barenia strap
> H 'Oxford' boots chelsea boots in black
> 
> Have a nice days



great party and NBC's Karen Kain was there too 
The mannequin is wearing the specially designed scarf for NBC
I got my charity scarf and had my fav prima ballerina of all time autographed on it !!!
MC (H' store Mng) and OrfeoRH in the pic


----------



## Valmont

Here I am with my Arceau TGM watch, black Barenia strap; Idem belt in black Box; Herbag MM in black (using the 38x38 bag)


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Valmont said:
			
		

> Here I am with my Arceau TGM watch, black Barenia strap; Idem belt in black Box; Herbag MM in black (using the 38x38 bag)



Lovely ! Arceau is such a classic watch


----------



## footlocker

Valmont said:


> Here I am with my Arceau TGM watch, black Barenia strap; Idem belt in black Box; Herbag MM in black (using the 38x38 bag)



Well done


----------



## LeahLVoes

kickass said:
			
		

> Weather's been so warm! I hope i am not too shabbily attired! Here's another action pic with my 40cm Gold/GHW B
> 
> p/s: Pardon the mess in the dressing room!



Oh god! You look super duper HOT! 
As nice birkin.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Valmont said:


> Here I am with my Arceau TGM watch, black Barenia strap; Idem belt in black Box; Herbag MM in black (using the 38x38 bag)



Perfection


----------



## alterego

Valmont said:


> Here I am with my Arceau TGM watch, black Barenia strap; Idem belt in black Box; Herbag MM in black (using the 38x38 bag)



Very handsome look!


----------



## ueynah

all the gents here are still looking fabulous!


----------



## Keepallboi

Any guys with the garden party??? Do you love it ??


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

This is my attempt to be defiant against the dreary gloomy autumnal Sky 

1) J Crew V-neck Cashmere Jumper in purple
2) Swarovski 'Arc en Ciel' bracelet (8mm crystals & SS) - I made it myself 
3) Constance Belt Kit - Brown Box Leather and Brushed Palladium Buckle
4) Club Monaco Slim Cord in curry yellow 

Cheers


----------



## BirkinLady

You are hot Orfeo!!!!


----------



## good life

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> This is my attempt to be defiant against the dreary gloomy autumnal Sky
> 
> 1) J Crew V-neck Cashmere Jumper in purple
> 2) Swarovski 'Arc en Ciel' bracelet (8mm crystals & SS) - I made it myself
> 3) Constance Belt Kit - Brown Box Leather and Brushed Palladium Buckle
> 4) Club Monaco Slim Cord in curry yellow
> 
> Cheers



Orfeo, loving the outfit. You rock!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

BirkinLady said:
			
		

> You are hot Orfeo!!!!



Thank you  love my curry yellow cords  I was one of the few dressed in colour at work for the last few days lol


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

good life said:
			
		

> Orfeo, loving the outfit. You rock!



Thanks


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

More modeling pic to inspire me to step into H


----------



## sydspy

Keepallboi said:


> Any guys with the garden party??? Do you love it ??



I have a TGM in Chevron.......love it so light and practical......







*ORFEO ROUGE H*......looking good as always........


----------



## BirkinLady

GUYS WITH HERBAGS AND EVELYNE TGM'S! please shoot some modelingspics!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Keepallboi said:


> Any guys with the garden party??? Do you love it ??


It is my spring summer "briefcase" to work


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

BirkinLady said:


> GUYS WITH HERBAGS AND EVELYNE TGM'S! please shoot some modelingspics!


there are MANY on this thread  ... just be patient and flip through the pages LOL


----------



## Valmont

sydspy said:


> I have a TGM in Chevron.......love it so light and practical......



I'm loving your GP. So masculine. It would make a great bag for winter here in NY


----------



## wgra020

Hi there..

I ve seen you before on one of the event.. are you going to go to the private viewing for the new LV Maison  which day is ur appointment.. great H collection btw

W







*ORFEO ROUGE H*......looking good as always........[/QUOTE]


----------



## minttea

Does anyone shop at Hermes Men's store in Madison? I need to buy something for my DH (it's a surprise!  ), but never been there before. Based on my past experiences in Madison store (regular one, not Men's), which were HORRIBLE, I am reluctant to step in there. Are people nice there?


----------



## Valmont

minttea said:


> Does anyone shop at Hermes Men's store in Madison? I need to buy something for my DH (it's a surprise!  ), but never been there before. Based on my past experiences in Madison store (regular one, not Men's), which were HORRIBLE, I am reluctant to step in there. Are people nice there?



I shop there and find the SA's ok, but they always seem so busy. Last spring I bought a pair of espadrilles and the SA was running among 3 customers at the same time. I was somewhat annoyed...

That said, I would recommend you try the Wall St. store instead. The SA's there have a reputation for being the nicest in the tri-state area and they also have a more masculine selection of items.

Occupy Hermes!


----------



## minttea

Valmont said:


> I shop there and find the SA's ok, but they always seem so busy. Last spring I bought a pair of espadrilles and the SA was running among 3 customers at the same time. I was somewhat annoyed...
> 
> That said, I would recommend you try the Wall St. store instead. The SA's there have a reputation for being the nicest in the tri-state area and they also have a more masculine selection of items.
> 
> Occupy Hermes!


 
I see... I guess I should go to Wall st and ask them to store transfer the item for me since I heard that the item I am looking for is not in stock in Wall st location. I guess both stores in Madison ave share the same atmosphere. 
Oh my! Occupy Hermes  Did you actually go there recently? Whenever I watch the news reporting the incident, I see that it would be hard to even walk in there! 
I actually saw on the news that 2 business men protesting back with 2 signs that said "Occupy Desk!" They were upset because they cannot come to their office without so much trouble.


----------



## fashionistaO

*sydspy* .. long time no 'see' hope all is well .. still looking great^ w/ your GP

*minttea: *

The only service WS doesn't have for men is the 'made to measure' ..

I shop @ the men's for DH and they have always been very nice and patient.
I haven't experience the SA leaving me to work w/ other clients.
But, I think in the event they might have to, I would't mind because I can utilize that time to ponder a bit on the selections.  

If you are pressed for time or need a dedicated SA/stylists perhaps after you get to know your SA you can arrange an 'appointment' .. just a thought^




minttea said:


> Does anyone shop at Hermes Men's store in Madison? I need to buy something for my DH (it's a surprise!  ), but never been there before. Based on my past experiences in Madison store (regular one, not Men's), which were HORRIBLE, I am reluctant to step in there. Are people nice there?


----------



## Jadeite

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> It is my spring summer "briefcase" to work



I like the idea of using this as a 'briefcase'. Definitely makes a statement.


----------



## Jadeite

sydspy said:


> I have a TGM in Chevron.......love it so light and practical......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ORFEO ROUGE H*......looking good as always........




hi!! nice furniture to match your TGM....


----------



## Valmont

Hello guys and gals, I am considering buying a vintage Plume 32 in brown porc and I wanted your opinion to see if you think it is too feminine for a guy? 

I am 5'6" so it won't look tiny on me, but the bag reminds me of an old fashioned gym or bowling bag except that the handles are longer. I actually want to use it to take to the gym... I just love the clean lines and design of the bag and I think I like it better than a Victoria, but I don't want to look like I'm carrying a handbag...


----------



## sydspy

Jadeite said:


> hi!! nice furniture to match your TGM....



hi hi hi......unfortunately they are not mine..........hi hi hi.....


----------



## sydspy

Valmont said:


> Hello guys and gals, I am considering buying a vintage Plume 32 in brown porc and I wanted your opinion to see if you think it is too feminine for a guy?
> 
> I am 5'6" so it won't look tiny on me, but the bag reminds me of an old fashioned gym or bowling bag except that the handles are longer. I actually want to use it to take to the gym... I just love the clean lines and design of the bag and I think I like it better than a Victoria, but I don't want to look like I'm carrying a handbag...



IMO, the plum 32 looks feminine to me because of its thin handles........ however it could work on you nicely.......


----------



## Valmont

sydspy said:


> IMO, the plum 32 looks feminine to me because of its thin handles........ however it could work on you nicely.......



Heh heh thanks *sydspy*, but you make a good point about the handles being thin...


----------



## Hermes Only

_*SydSpy..As always, you look FAB!! *_


----------



## sydspy

Hermes Only said:


> _*SydSpy..As always, you look FAB!! *_



thank you.......love your new avatar........


----------



## LxTxNx

Bizarre


----------



## ueynah

sydspy said:


> IMO, the plum 32 looks feminine to me because of its thin handles........ however it could work on you nicely.......



hmm.. i am not sure if various Plume variation have handles that are any different but for a 5'6" frame, i think it should be fine.  

but i would go for either Plume 35 or Plume Doc.   otherwise, whitebus GM can be another consideration (cheaper by H standard as well!)


----------



## ueynah

sydspy said:


> I have a TGM in Chevron.......love it so light and practical......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ORFEO ROUGE H*......looking good as always........



*Sydspy*, looking great with your mega watt smile, as always 

*Orfeo Rouge H*, that grass green negonda is just gorgeous


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> IMO, the plum 32 looks feminine to me because of its thin handles........ however it could work on you nicely.......


agree with Sydspy


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

You guys look great, keep posting pics!!


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu said:


> *Sydspy*, looking great with your mega watt smile, as always
> 
> *Orfeo Rouge H*, that grass green negonda is just gorgeous



*hanyeu*.......long time no see (here)........he he he.........


----------



## Love-Vintage

Me and my hac 45 I look so excited


----------



## Valmont

Love-Vintage said:


> Me and my hac 45 I look so excited



wow, fantastic! I think HAC 45 is the perfect size. Is the color Rouge H?


----------



## Love-Vintage

Valmont said:


> wow, fantastic! I think HAC 45 is the perfect size. Is the color Rouge H?


thank you  I actually prefer 40 birkin  but 45 hac is fine as well.

I think it is rouge H


----------



## Valmont

Love-Vintage said:


> thank you  I actually prefer 40 birkin  but 45 hac is fine as well.
> 
> I think it is rouge H



I have never held a 45 actually but the 45 looks more masculine to me than the 40, but that is just my personal opinion.  On the other hand, I can see how the 45 could become cumbersome for everyday use in a city environment, whereas a 40 would be perfect for carrying around town.

If I lived in L.A. and drove everywhere, I would carry a 50


----------



## Love-Vintage

Valmont said:


> I have never held a 45 actually but the 45 looks more masculine to me than the 40, but that is just my personal opinion.  On the other hand, I can see how the 45 could become cumbersome for everyday use in a city environment, whereas a 40 would be perfect for carrying around town.
> 
> If I lived in L.A. and drove everywhere, I would carry a 50



Yes I live in Jersey and when I drive around, I can carry my 50 but not in the 

city When I go to city, I prefer 40 birkin or 45 hac !


----------



## ueynah

Love-Vintage said:


> Me and my hac 45 I look so excited



love the look of your HAC45!  i assume it is vintage!  what leather is it!?  

ditto on the comment about B40 vs HAC45...  HAC40 not to mention HAC45 is simply too big and cumbersome for me to handle, even while driving with a car!


----------



## Love-Vintage

hanyeu said:


> love the look of your HAC45!  i assume it is vintage!  what leather is it!?
> 
> ditto on the comment about B40 vs HAC45...  HAC40 not to mention HAC45 is simply too big and cumbersome for me to handle, even while driving with a car!



Hanyeu it's been a long time!
hac 45 is actually not that bad actually 
and the box leather is extremely light 
I'm really considering 40 birkin but I'm afraid that it would look like a purse!
What do you think?


----------



## ueynah

Love-Vintage said:


> Hanyeu it's been a long time!
> hac 45 is actually not that bad actually
> and the box leather is extremely light
> I'm really considering 40 birkin but I'm afraid that it would look like a purse!
> What do you think?



long time no see 

i think for your frame, birkin 40 is perfectly fine.  

no offense, i just don't equate carrying large size bag with masculinity!  for me, HAC40 or larger is really meant as a travel bag, that is for travel and used more as a lugagge; not as a day to day bag, like birkin 40, sac depeche 41 or Kelly depeche 38, all of which can be used by men for casual and formal affairs on a daily basis.

if u can't find any 40 in the store to model, perhaps try some of the local resellers in NYC area and see if you can "play" with one.


----------



## Love-Vintage

hanyeu said:


> long time no see
> 
> i think for your frame, birkin 40 is perfectly fine.
> 
> no offense, i just don't equate carrying large size bag with masculinity!  for me, HAC40 or larger is really meant as a travel bag, that is for travel and used more as a lugagge; not as a day to day bag, like birkin 40, sac depeche 41 or Kelly depeche 38, all of which can be used by men for casual and formal affairs on a daily basis.
> 
> if u can't find any 40 in the store to model, perhaps try some of the local resellers in NYC area and see if you can "play" with one.



thanks!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I tend to agree with some of my friends about man-bag... it is HOW you carry them not WHAT you carry LOL

http://www.unrefinery.com/images/articles/520.jpg


----------



## YepYep

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> I tend to agree with some of my friends about man-bag... it is HOW you carry them not WHAT you carry LOL
> 
> http://www.unrefinery.com/images/articles/520.jpg



Picture says it all lol, I completely agree


----------



## alterego

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I tend to agree with some of my friends about man-bag... it is HOW you carry them not WHAT you carry LOL
> 
> http://www.unrefinery.com/images/articles/520.jpg


This is brilliant!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

good life said:


> Orfeo, loving the outfit. You rock!



Thanks


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I tend to agree with some of my friends about man-bag... it is HOW you carry them not WHAT you carry LOL
> 
> http://www.unrefinery.com/images/articles/520.jpg



Haha, what a brilliant post. Thanks


----------



## Love-Vintage

Hello! I'm about to end a semester and I really want to treat myself for staying in school  I'm thinking of Evelyne TGM in Etoupe or Gris-T ? Or even a kelly 40cm black with gh. I prefer big bags. I have too much hand held bags  and want something on the shoulder! What do you guys think?


----------



## elva1989

Love-Vintage said:


> Hello! I'm about to end a semester and I really want to treat myself for staying in school  I'm thinking of Evelyne TGM in Etoupe or Gris-T ? Or even a kelly 40cm black with gh. I prefer big bags. I have too much hand held bags  and want something on the shoulder! What do you guys think?



I like etoupe a lot. But not on evelyne. I think a darker color looks better.


----------



## Valmont

Love-Vintage said:


> Hello! I'm about to end a semester and I really want to treat myself for staying in school  I'm thinking of Evelyne TGM in Etoupe or Gris-T ? Or even a kelly 40cm black with gh. I prefer big bags. I have too much hand held bags  and want something on the shoulder! What do you guys think?



I don't know what to tell you. I am in the same predicament but I feel that Hermes has not really addressed the need for a shoulder bag for guys. I personally do not like Steve, I find it too clunky and not as streamlined as other Hermes bags -- I feel like it was designed for guys who are afraid to look like they are carrying a purse. 

I am not a fan of Evelyn either because of the perforated holes.

I wish they came up with a 40 cm Sac a Depeches/HAC hybrid with a shoulder strap and maybe other features such as a back pocket you can easily access, but all in a soft leather such as Swift. Sort of like a Kelly Flat...


----------



## Reza Khan

Love-Vintage said:


> Hello! I'm about to end a semester and I really want to treat myself for staying in school  I'm thinking of Evelyne TGM in Etoupe or Gris-T ? Or even a kelly 40cm black with gh. I prefer big bags. I have too much hand held bags  and want something on the shoulder! What do you guys think?



The perfect shoulder bag for men is the new KELLY RELAX 50, I just picked one up in Switzerland in Biscuit and just love it to pieces.  Was looking for one all over Europe and no one had one, finally found one sitting in the Lausanne Hermes boutique window marked as RESERVED, but they gave it up for me  I'll post some pix up as soon as I finish un packing and getting over my jet lag!


----------



## Reza Khan

my latest baby, the KELLY RELAX 50 in Swift Biscuit with Pal hardware.  Just picked this one up in Lausanne Switzerland, was marked in the window as NOT FOR SALE, but they sold it to me anyways  Helps to have a relationship established in every HEREMES worldwide lol, we are all such slaves to H, but it's so worth it.


----------



## YepYep

That bag is awesome Reza Khan. Great job getting your hands on it!   For what purpose do you think you will use it? Maybe you can show a picture of it in action sometime.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> my latest baby, the KELLY RELAX 50 in Swift Biscuit with Pal hardware.  Just picked this one up in Lausanne Switzerland, was marked in the window as NOT FOR SALE, but they sold it to me anyways  Helps to have a relationship established in every HEREMES worldwide lol, we are all such slaves to H, but it's so worth it.



Love your Kelly relax.  The color is all year round.  Congrats!!


----------



## birkel

JUST WANTED TO LET ALL GUYS KNOW I SAW AND TRIED ON BUT TOO BIG A BIRKIN 50cm black shiny porosus,yes porosus!!!!!! PHW  it was spectacular beyond beautiful !!!!!!!!!! And FSH!!!! And available not just on display !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Love-Vintage said:
			
		

> Hello! I'm about to end a semester and I really want to treat myself for staying in school  I'm thinking of Evelyne TGM in Etoupe or Gris-T ? Or even a kelly 40cm black with gh. I prefer big bags. I have too much hand held bags  and want something on the shoulder! What do you guys think?



What about the Evelyne TGM in Etain?  It is lovely color for both sexes.


----------



## Love-Vintage

elva1989 said:


> I like etoupe a lot. But not on evelyne. I think a darker color looks better.



right now, my choices are Gris-T or Etoupe for evelyne. Would you suggest any other colors? 



Valmont said:


> I don't know what to tell you. I am in the same predicament but I feel that Hermes has not really addressed the need for a shoulder bag for guys. I personally do not like Steve, I find it too clunky and not as streamlined as other Hermes bags -- I feel like it was designed for guys who are afraid to look like they are carrying a purse.
> 
> I am not a fan of Evelyn either because of the perforated holes.
> 
> I wish they came up with a 40 cm Sac a Depeches/HAC hybrid with a shoulder strap and maybe other features such as a back pocket you can easily access, but all in a soft leather such as Swift. Sort of like a Kelly Flat...



I wish there were place for strap on HAC and Birkins 
It would be so much versatile...


----------



## Love-Vintage

chkpfbeliever said:


> What about the Evelyne TGM in Etain?  It is lovely color for both sexes.



Love love etain! and I love graphite colors as well! It will be definitely on one of my choice. Thanks!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Reza Khan said:


> my latest baby, the KELLY RELAX 50 in Swift Biscuit with Pal hardware.  Just picked this one up in Lausanne Switzerland, was marked in the window as NOT FOR SALE, but they sold it to me anyways  Helps to have a relationship established in every HEREMES worldwide lol, we are all such slaves to H, but it's so worth it.



Wow this is so gorgeous !!
I can't keep my eyes off of it !!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love-Vintage said:


> Wow this is so gorgeous !!
> I can't keep my eyes off of it !!



ITA, it's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Valmont

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> my latest baby, the KELLY RELAX 50 in Swift Biscuit with Pal hardware.  Just picked this one up in Lausanne Switzerland, was marked in the window as NOT FOR SALE, but they sold it to me anyways  Helps to have a relationship established in every HEREMES worldwide lol, we are all such slaves to H, but it's so worth it.



Amazing! I saw the same bag at Hermès in Mexico City two weeks ago, but in black and in brown.


----------



## sereniti

Reza Khan said:


> The perfect shoulder bag for men is the new KELLY RELAX 50, I just picked one up in Switzerland in Biscuit and just love it to pieces. Was looking for one all over Europe and no one had one, finally found one sitting in the Lausanne Hermes boutique window marked as RESERVED, but they gave it up for me I'll post some pix up as soon as I finish un packing and getting over my jet lag!


 
Nice find. My brother got fauve one recently. I'll see if I can get some pics up. 

RK, out of curiosity, what letter stamp is on yours?


----------



## Reza Khan

YepYep said:


> That bag is awesome Reza Khan. Great job getting your hands on it!   For what purpose do you think you will use it? Maybe you can show a picture of it in action sometime.



Thanks YepYep, I'm gonna use it for every day carry all.  I'll try to post some more pix of it in action soon.


----------



## Reza Khan

Love-Vintage said:


> Wow this is so gorgeous !!
> I can't keep my eyes off of it !!



Thanks Love-Vintage, I love the leather and the color and the soft relax feel.  I wore it for the first time yesterday in Beverly Hills and people couldn't help themselves by coming up to me and touching it, was so bizarre.  I guess it was hypnotic, i highly recommend it!


----------



## Reza Khan

Valmont said:


> Amazing! I saw the same bag at Hermès in Mexico City two weeks ago, but in black and in brown.



Valmont, since you were asking for a shoulder bag, KELLY RELAX is the perfect shoulder bag, light soft easy and comfortable over the shoulder.


----------



## Reza Khan

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love your Kelly relax.  The color is all year round.  Congrats!!



Thanks chkpfbeliever, I'm loving the color, don't have anything else in Biscuit, it is so rich in person.  I think I prefer this better than GOLD.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Reza Khan said:


> Thanks chkpfbeliever, I'm loving the color, don't have anything else in Biscuit, it is so rich in person.  I think I prefer this better than GOLD.



ITA, love Biscuit much better than Gold


----------



## Valmont

Reza Khan said:


> Valmont, since you were asking for a shoulder bag, KELLY RELAX is the perfect shoulder bag, light soft easy and comfortable over the shoulder.



Thank you for the tip *Reza Khan*, I should have tried it on when I saw it in the store. Does it come with a long strap or are you supposed to use the long handles over your shoulders?

I can only imagine how amazing it must be to have this massive amount of Swift leather to caress, hold, embrace, etc. If I had one I think I would use it as a cuddle blanket heh heh

In the meantime I shall continue being enslaved to my HAC 50. Not that it's a bad thing to be enslaved to .


----------



## Love-Vintage

Reza Khan said:


> Thanks Love-Vintage, I love the leather and the color and the soft relax feel.  I wore it for the first time yesterday in Beverly Hills and people couldn't help themselves by coming up to me and touching it, was so bizarre.  I guess it was hypnotic, i highly recommend it!



If I was there, I would have asked if I could try it on


----------



## sereniti

Ok, so I managed to "borrow" my brothers bag while he was out... These are the pics I was able to take...


----------



## ueynah

Love-Vintage said:


> Hello! I'm about to end a semester and I really want to treat myself for staying in school  I'm thinking of Evelyne TGM in Etoupe or Gris-T ? Or even a kelly 40cm black with gh. I prefer big bags. I have too much hand held bags  and want something on the shoulder! What do you guys think?



i am not fan of evelyne in general.  and i think TGM may be a bit big on your frame.  for light color, you may have to watch out for jean transfer, so I would recommend staying with a darker color.

K40 in clemence retourne will be nice and a vintage can be had for quite a reasonable price but some of the older ones may not have straps.  so you may just have to wait for right one.

other shoulder bags from H to consider are:  Double Sens, Marwari GM and also Jypsiere 37.  i also agree that Kelly Relax is very nice, but if you put anything heavy in it, the shoulder "handle" will cut into your shoulder and i have been told that it is painful...


----------



## sereniti

Kelly Relax 50 Fauve Veau Sikkim sans dust bag.


----------



## sereniti

This is where is started to get tricky... The leather is so soft and buttery, it started to melt.


----------



## sereniti

Stamp and interior. There's no structure, due to size and softness, so I had difficulty cajoling it to stay still.


----------



## sereniti

I've had much better luck with kindergarten children, but these last few pics were the best I could do.


----------



## Valmont

sereniti said:
			
		

> I've had much better luck with kindergarten children, but these last few pics were the best I could do.



I am in love. Perfect color for a guy. And if it is made of Sikkim it must be as light as a feather.


----------



## Love-Vintage

ueynah said:


> i am not fan of evelyne in general.  and i think TGM may be a bit big on your frame.  for light color, you may have to watch out for jean transfer, so I would recommend staying with a darker color.
> 
> K40 in clemence retourne will be nice and a vintage can be had for quite a reasonable price but some of the older ones may not have straps.  so you may just have to wait for right one.
> 
> other shoulder bags from H to consider are:  Double Sens, Marwari GM and also Jypsiere 37.  i also agree that Kelly Relax is very nice, but if you put anything heavy in it, the shoulder "handle" will cut into your shoulder and i have been told that it is painful...



Thank you! I just got an offer from the shop for Jypsiere 37cm in Ciel, which is discontinued I think?? So I am down to Jypsiere Ciel 37cm Vs. Kelly 40 black which comes with the original srap. If I decide to have kelly, I would order for the canvas strap from hermes.


----------



## Love-Vintage

sereniti said:


> I've had much better luck with kindergarten children, but these last few pics were the best I could do.



This is just.....beautiful !


----------



## pretty99

Valmont said:


> I am in love. Perfect color for a guy. And if it is made of Sikkim it must be as light as a feather.


i thought so initially, but after carry it for while it's not really that light weight.


----------



## ueynah

Love-Vintage said:


> Thank you! I just got an offer from the shop for Jypsiere 37cm in Ciel, which is discontinued I think?? So I am down to Jypsiere Ciel 37cm Vs. Kelly 40 black which comes with the original srap. If I decide to have kelly, I would order for the canvas strap from hermes.



i love Jypsiere!  ciel will be lovely!  but ciel also screams jean transfer unfortunately!  is it clemence?  

please double check lead time for canvas strap from hermes... for some straps, i have been told it can take up to 3 years...


----------



## Mr.Chanel

The top pic: me with orange birkin 40 with GH (Since I don't look good in the pic, I use an emoticon instead.)
The bottom pic: me wearing a Chanel cardigan with orange birkin beside me


----------



## Love-Vintage

ueynah said:
			
		

> i love Jypsiere!  ciel will be lovely!  but ciel also screams jean transfer unfortunately!  is it clemence?
> 
> please double check lead time for canvas strap from hermes... for some straps, i have been told it can take up to 3 years...



I have not thought about jean transfer hmmm  omg i cant believe that it takes up to 3 years for canvas strapp !! I will def find out before making decision . Thanks as always


----------



## Love-Vintage

Mr.Chanel said:
			
		

> The top pic: me with orange birkin 40 with GH (Since I don't look good in the pic, I use an emoticon instead.)
> The bottom pic: me wearing a Chanel cardigan with orange birkin beside me



Look at that orange ! Love the twilly on your b


----------



## Reza Khan

Valmont said:


> Thank you for the tip *Reza Khan*, I should have tried it on when I saw it in the store. Does it come with a long strap or are you supposed to use the long handles over your shoulders?
> 
> I can only imagine how amazing it must be to have this massive amount of Swift leather to caress, hold, embrace, etc. If I had one I think I would use it as a cuddle blanket heh heh
> 
> In the meantime I shall continue being enslaved to my HAC 50. Not that it's a bad thing to be enslaved to .



Yes the long handle fits perfectly over your shoulder.  It's a great shoulder bag. I'm already thinking of the next color I want.  Right now it only comes in four colors.

The HAC is great, I have two HAC 40s, FYI this year they are coming out with the HAC 50 HE (Helium).  The bag is completely reengineered to be super light.  They have removed the wood base and replaced all the hardware with brushed aluminum.  It's a must have in 2012!


----------



## Valmont

Mr.Chanel said:


> The top pic: me with orange birkin 40 with GH (Since I don't look good in the pic, I use an emoticon instead.)
> The bottom pic: me wearing a Chanel cardigan with orange birkin beside me



What a gorgeous bag and it fits you so well in terms of proportion and color.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Had so much fun decorating pic


----------



## Valmont

Here is a nice example of how to wear a silk/cashmere shawl, in this case Couvertures et Tenures de Jour...

http://brieuc75.typepad.fr/.a/6a00d83451d39969e2015393f22960970b-800wi


----------



## Reza Khan

Valmont said:


> Here is a nice example of how to wear a silk/cashmere shawl, in this case Couvertures et Tenures de Jour...
> 
> http://brieuc75.typepad.fr/.a/6a00d83451d39969e2015393f22960970b-800wi



Nice, I just picked up this exact shawl in Beverly Hills last Saturday.  It's a huge hit each time I've worn it so far.  So much you can do with it.


----------



## Reza Khan

sereniti said:


> I've had much better luck with kindergarten children, but these last few pics were the best I could do.



Love that color as well, I'm already debating what other color I need this  bag in.


----------



## Valmont

Reza Khan said:


> Nice, I just picked up this exact shawl in Beverly Hills last Saturday.  It's a huge hit each time I've worn it so far.  So much you can do with it.



I'm truly jealous! I've been eyeing that shawl all season long and love most of the colorways, but I went with a 90cm silk/cashmere "H en Voyage" scarf instead this season.


----------



## good life

Mr.Chanel said:


> The top pic: me with orange birkin 40 with GH (Since I don't look good in the pic, I use an emoticon instead.)
> The bottom pic: me wearing a Chanel cardigan with orange birkin beside me



Mr. Chanel, your orange birkin is TDF!!!!! You're rocking that look. 
Congrats!!!


----------



## YepYep

Valmont said:
			
		

> I'm truly jealous! I've been eyeing that shawl all season long and love most of the colorways, but I went with a 90cm silk/cashmere "H en Voyage" scarf instead this season.



I've been thinking to take either that shawl or one of the new 70cm's. Wouldn't be too strange to pick it over new season's options if they turn out to be not that attractive, right?


----------



## lala28

My favorite go-to shawl is actually the men's imprimatuer shawl in bronze. I'm sure I've misspelled the name but it's close enough for an SA to know which one I'm referring to


----------



## Reza Khan

A couple of new items I picked up while doing my christmas shopping.
Funk hat in black courdoroy and Couvertures et Tenues De Jour Cashmere Shawl.


----------



## Valmont

Reza Khan said:


> A couple of new items I picked up while doing my christmas shopping.
> Funk hat in black courdoroy and Couvertures et Tenues De Jour Cashmere Shawl.



Great shawl and great colorway. 

I seldom wear solid scarves anymore, they seem so boring now!


----------



## Jadeite

Valmont said:


> Here is a nice example of how to wear a silk/cashmere shawl, in this case Couvertures et Tenures de Jour...
> 
> http://brieuc75.typepad.fr/.a/6a00d83451d39969e2015393f22960970b-800wi



oh my. this is certainly a beautiful example. 
loving the model as well.


----------



## fatcat2523

I need some opinion from you guys please...my store is getting Toolbox in 32 (largest style)...do you think it will be good on guys??? I am 5'11 and average built...please advise!!! Thank you.


----------



## Reza Khan

fatcat2523 said:


> I need some option from you guys...my store is getting Toolbox in 32 (largest style)...do you think it will be good on guys??? I am 5'11 and average built...please advise!!! Thank you.



I love the tool box 32 for men, it's very practical, use mine all the time.  I'm 5'11 as well.  I carry mine fully expand as shown in the below pic.  Also I ordered a larger size lock for it, I think the size of the bag can handle a larger size lock.

Here's a pic of when I was buying it at the FSH store a few weeks ago.

R


----------



## fatcat2523

OMG...it's amazing!!! Thank you so much for sharing the pic...I was debating between Toolbox 32 or wait for HAC 40 (the new reissue one)...what is your opinion between the two??? :urock:



Reza Khan said:


> I love the tool box 32 for men, it's very practical, use mine all the time. I'm 5'11 as well. I carry mine fully expand as shown in the below pic. Also I ordered a larger size lock for it, I think the size of the bag can handle a larger size lock.
> 
> Here's a pic of when I was buying it at the FSH store a few weeks ago.
> 
> R


----------



## fatcat2523

Also do you have any mod pic with the flap in??? Please and Thank you!!



Reza Khan said:


> I love the tool box 32 for men, it's very practical, use mine all the time. I'm 5'11 as well. I carry mine fully expand as shown in the below pic. Also I ordered a larger size lock for it, I think the size of the bag can handle a larger size lock.
> 
> Here's a pic of when I was buying it at the FSH store a few weeks ago.
> 
> R


----------



## Reza Khan

fatcat2523 said:


> OMG...it's amazing!!! Thank you so much for sharing the pic...I was debating between Toolbox 32 or wait for HAC 40 (the new reissue one)...what is your opinion between the two??? :urock:



Your welcome!  Hard to compare Hac and Toolbox.  It's like apples and oranges.  If you don't already have a HAC, I would start with a HAC, after all it is the mothership of Hermes bags I love all 3 of mine.  As far as reissue, what do you mean exactly?  There is a new H2 HAC coming out in 2012, but that only comes in size 50, H2 stands for HELIUM as it is designed to be lighter than traditional HACs with no wood base and brushed aluminum hardware etc and canvas lining etc.  Although with the way things are going and the shortage the all the stores are experiencing worldwide, I would take any bag I on my list that was available.  It's always good to have a few bags on your MUST HAVE list on the back burner! LOL


----------



## fatcat2523

Reza Khan said:


> Your welcome! Hard to compare Hac and Toolbox. It's like apples and oranges. If you don't already have a HAC, I would start with a HAC, after all it is the mothership of Hermes bags I love all 3 of mine. As far as reissue, what do you mean exactly? There is a new H2 HAC coming out in 2012, but that only comes in size 50, H2 stands for HELIUM as it is designed to be lighter than traditional HACs with no wood base and brushed aluminum hardware etc and canvas lining etc. Although with the way things are going and the shortage the all the stores are experiencing worldwide, I would take any bag I on my list that was available. It's always good to have a few bags on your MUST HAVE list on the back burner! LOL


 
Right now I have B40, Kelly relax and Evelyn TGM...with what I was told the Hac 40 also comes in with canvas lining and it's much lighter (please correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## Reza Khan

fatcat2523 said:


> Right now I have B40, Kelly relax and Evelyn TGM...with what I was told the Hac 40 also comes in with canvas lining and it's much lighter (please correct me if I am wrong).



As far as I know, the traditional HAC 40 does not come with a canvas lining, only the BIRKIN 50 does.  The only HAC that will come with a canvas lining is the HAC 50 H2 and that is only made in size 50 at this time. this is the new version that was made for Spring/Summer 2012 and it has not made it to any store yet.  Paris is suppose to get it sometime soon and they were going to email me with they got it in, Beverly Hills says they don't know when they will get it.  Quantities are very limited and it is $1000 more expensive than the regular HAC 50.


----------



## Valmont

I was told this is the new lighter HAC 50. It's on display at the window of the Madison Ave men's store but not available for sale... I asked to carry it to feel how light it was but they wouldn't let me.   The HW definitely looked like aluminum


----------



## spit_fire69

Valmont said:


> I was told this is the new lighter HAC 50. It's on display at the window of the Madison Ave men's store but not available for sale... I asked to carry it to feel how light it was but they wouldn't let me.   The HW definitely looked like aluminum
> 
> View attachment 1556363



Wow....it's shaped closer to a Birkin but the HW screams HAC.....a true beauty....


----------



## footlocker

GORGEOUS!  This bag looks very good on you and it does not look small (although it is only a 32) on you (while you are 5'11").  I should consider this as my next purchase...

Wondering, have you tried to carry it in its 'McDonald happy-meal' shape?  Does it look weired?  Also, do you find the bag can hold a lot?

Again, contratulations.



Reza Khan said:


> I love the tool box 32 for men, it's very practical, use mine all the time. I'm 5'11 as well. I carry mine fully expand as shown in the below pic. Also I ordered a larger size lock for it, I think the size of the bag can handle a larger size lock.
> 
> Here's a pic of when I was buying it at the FSH store a few weeks ago.
> 
> R


----------



## Valmont

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> I love the tool box 32 for men, it's very practical, use mine all the time.  I'm 5'11 as well.  I carry mine fully expand as shown in the below pic.  Also I ordered a larger size lock for it, I think the size of the bag can handle a larger size lock.
> 
> Here's a pic of when I was buying it at the FSH store a few weeks ago.
> 
> R



I hadn't seen pictures of the Toolbox opened like that -- it looks great on you. Would you mind sharing what type of leather and what color you have?


----------



## pretty99

i had checkout the toolbox33 in person and decide to pass on it, 2 issues:
- i think to batwing the bag is the most practical way to use the bag, because it is VERY bulky if you tuck them in. the provided canvas shoulder strap is too short and if you apply them on the bag, you simply carry a BOX over your shoulder, not very practical
- price........it's almost the same price as a 35 Birkin (1000euro less than a 40B) for a canvas lined leather bag.......and the one i had tried on is a new Grizzly/ Barenia version in which the price IS a 40 Birkin......


----------



## fatcat2523

pretty99 said:


> i had checkout the toolbox33 in person and decide to pass on it, 2 issues:
> - i think to batwing the bag is the most practical way to use the bag, because it is VERY bulky if you tuck them in. the provided canvas shoulder strap is too short and if you apply them on the bag, you simply carry a BOX over your shoulder, not very practical
> - price........it's almost the same price as a 35 Birkin (1000euro less than a 40B) for a canvas lined leather bag.......and the one i had tried on is a new Grizzly/ Barenia version in which the price IS a 40 Birkin......


 
Oh I haven't seen the bag yet...so it is not lined with leather???


----------



## Reza Khan

fatcat2523 said:


> Oh I haven't seen the bag yet...so it is not lined with leather???



The 50 H2 is not lined in leather, this is done so that it reduces the weight of the bag.  They do the same thing with the Birkin 50.


----------



## fatcat2523

Reza Khan said:


> The 50 H2 is not lined in leather, this is done so that it reduces the weight of the bag. They do the same thing with the Birkin 50.


 
Sorry I meant the toolbox...as pretty99 said it's lined with canvas!


----------



## Reza Khan

Valmont said:


> I hadn't seen pictures of the Toolbox opened like that -- it looks great on you. Would you mind sharing what type of leather and what color you have?



Mine is in Etoupe in veau swift.  I would only wear it spread open, don't think that it looks very masculine with hit is tucked in.


----------



## Reza Khan

footlocker said:


> GORGEOUS!  This bag looks very good on you and it does not look small (although it is only a 32) on you (while you are 5'11").  I should consider this as my next purchase...
> 
> Wondering, have you tried to carry it in its 'McDonald happy-meal' shape?  Does it look weired?  Also, do you find the bag can hold a lot?
> 
> Again, contratulations.



Yes I don't love the way it looks when it is tucked in like a happy meal box LOL.
I think that is better for a woman.  As far as carrying a lot, its very spacious and has lots of pockets in side.  I wouldn't use it for travel, but for daily use it is an ideal size.


----------



## Reza Khan

fatcat2523 said:


> Sorry I meant the toolbox...as pretty99 said it's lined with canvas!



Oh yes it is lined in canvas.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Reza Khan said:


> I love the tool box 32 for men, it's very practical, use mine all the time.  I'm 5'11 as well.  I carry mine fully expand as shown in the below pic.  Also I ordered a larger size lock for it, I think the size of the bag can handle a larger size lock.
> 
> Here's a pic of when I was buying it at the FSH store a few weeks ago.
> 
> R



Wow it looks fantastic on you! Never thought of opening the flap!!


----------



## taylorrz76

looks great!


----------



## footlocker

Reza Khan said:


> Yes I don't love the way it looks when it is tucked in like a happy meal box LOL.
> I think that is better for a woman. As far as carrying a lot, its very spacious and has lots of pockets in side. I wouldn't use it for travel, but for daily use it is an ideal size.


 
Thanks *Reza Khan*.  You enjoy the bag in good health.


----------



## footlocker

duplicated...


----------



## IFFAH

Thought of posting here as well: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-299.html


Courtesy of *mymanybags*, modelling Etain Swift Toolbox 33, I think this bag and in its size is great for guys.


----------



## IFFAH

When handheld, tucked out,


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i like it


----------



## JustH

Oh IFFAH you carry them really well, makes me want the Toolbox too.


----------



## IFFAH

JustH said:


> Oh IFFAH you carry them really well, makes me want the Toolbox too.



JustH, I'm a woman, lol. It's *Kevin of mymanybags*.


----------



## JustH

Opps sorry


----------



## Love-Vintage

Love the Etain !


----------



## IFFAH

^No worries. I don't mind being a man sometimes, haha. I have too many male friends around me. In fact, I love some male RTW pieces which I think will look good on women, if only they come in smaller sizes.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Filippo Fiora with Sac a depeche kelly tan togo PHW

credits : thethreef.com (his blog)


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Still not that crazy about "toolbox"... but the bag looks good on everyone who models here


----------



## fatcat2523

IFFAH said:


> Thought of posting here as well: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-299.html
> 
> 
> Courtesy of *mymanybags*, modelling Etain Swift Toolbox 33, I think this bag and in its size is great for guys.


 
Thank you so much for finding the photos...


----------



## fatcat2523

BirkinLady said:


> fake!



Really...too bad!! He has a good style though!!!


----------



## Reza Khan

Love-Vintage said:


> Wow it looks fantastic on you! Never thought of opening the flap!!



Ha ha thanks LOVE-VINTAGE!


----------



## Love-Vintage

bump*


----------



## bababebi

^^  Thank you for these pictures of the Toolbox 34cm being modeled. This bag looks great on these guys, especially with the flap pulled out. It probably holds more than a Birkin 35cm, and has a shoulder strap for when it is too heavy on the forearm. A really interesting alternative to the Birkin 35cm. I like it.  

Like IFFAH, I am a woman, LOL!


----------



## Jadeite

IFFAH said:


> When handheld, tucked out,



there are just some bags guys carry so well, and often better than women.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> there are just some bags guys carry so well, and often better than women.



*Jadeite*, you said it best


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

My attempt #2 to fool the world that Spring is here 
Hermès long sleeve T in turquoise
Cape Cod watch with Barenia strap
'Circle of Life' 18K rose gold ring (my design)
Have a great weekend !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My attempt #2 to fool the world that Spring is here
> Hermès long sleeve T in turquoise
> Cape Cod watch with Barenia strap
> 'Circle of Life' 18K rose gold ring (my design)
> Have a great weekend !



Great pic! Love the turquoise T with the Cape Cod watch


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great pic! Love the turquoise T with the Cape Cod watch


Thanks  summer colour isn't it


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Thanks  summer colour isn't it



Doesn't matter, you look great! BTW, I wear white jeans all year round, GASP


----------



## duna

bababebi said:


> ^^  Thank you for these pictures of the Toolbox 34cm being modeled. This bag looks great on these guys, especially with the flap pulled out. It probably holds more than a Birkin 35cm, and has a shoulder strap for when it is too heavy on the forearm. A really interesting alternative to the Birkin 35cm. I like it.
> 
> Like IFFAH, I am a woman, LOL!



ITA with everything Bababebi says!

 I had never considered the Toolbox until I saw these pics, it looks really cool on you guys!!! (I'm a woman too, buy the way!)


----------



## IFFAH

Candid Photos of *"Male Eye-Candies"* @ backstage of recently shown, Hermes Men's A/W 2012, modelling Hermes,


----------



## IFFAH

....


----------



## IFFAH

Among key detail highlights for A/W 2012/13,


----------



## IFFAH

...,


----------



## Valmont

IFFAH said:
			
		

> ....



Ooh I'm loving that deep maroon color


----------



## Love-Vintage

IFFAH said:


> ...,


Oooh that croc shirt + Victoria


----------



## Valmont

IFFAH said:


> ...,



There is something really goth about the print on the cardigan, it looks like Death riding a skeleton stallion. I hope it makes it into a men's scarf because I want it! The models seem to be wearing it as a gavroche. Hmm...

I also like the print that looks like cigarette smoke.

And like I said, that maroon color is amazing and so rich. I MUST have those shoes!!!!


----------



## ueynah

sorry, meh on the bags again for me...


----------



## jmzr22

Note to self: don't eat anything, ever.

I'm very unconvinced by the prints here. The "Death" rider, especially, smells like an Ed Hardy cast-off. And don't get me started on the croc shirt. The chocolate colour of the bag against the "thermal" looking white long-sleeve looks really nice, though. I like that the Victoria is featured; and I'm glad that H keep on avoiding the male "fashion/IT-bag" direction. I'd lose a lot of respect for H, if they started churning out anywhere near the number of styles Vuitton shows every season, for example. The suede/nubuck-looking one is especially beautiful.


----------



## gamdc20005

Reza Khan said:


> my latest baby, the KELLY RELAX 50 in Swift Biscuit with Pal hardware.  Just picked this one up in Lausanne Switzerland, was marked in the window as NOT FOR SALE, but they sold it to me anyways  Helps to have a relationship established in every HEREMES worldwide lol, we are all such slaves to H, but it's so worth it.


wow...the color is amazing! I bought a Kelly Relax 50 last year January in Gris Souris, posted even some pictures, unfortunately, I seldom bring the out of the closet, somehow I feel the bag is bit on the too delicate side, especially loading the bag up with my notebook and all the other stuff i take with me every day to work...the bag is heavy!!

maybe the bag will come out of the closet after seeing all you guys bought one too 

congrats again, biscuit looks fantastic!


----------



## Reza Khan

gamdc20005 said:


> wow...the color is amazing! I bought a Kelly Relax 50 last year January in Gris Souris, posted even some pictures, unfortunately, I seldom bring the out of the closet, somehow I feel the bag is bit on the too delicate side, especially loading the bag up with my notebook and all the other stuff i take with me every day to work...the bag is heavy!!
> 
> maybe the bag will come out of the closet after seeing all you guys bought one too
> 
> congrats again, biscuit looks fantastic!




Thanks!  I agree with you that it is more delicate than a HAC or even a Birkin.  I'm always afraid of overloading it etc., since the leather is so light and thin.  But I just love the relax feel, you should def. try to use more.

Would love to see yours, I've yet to see one in Gris Souris.


----------



## VUITTON_BOY

it sounds silly, but i really need help, how to knot this tie? i got it in paris back in November 2011, i grabbed it right away coz I've been wanting this tie ever since. Now, i really get confuse on how to wear it


----------



## duna

I love the 2 crossbody bags/satchels, the brown and the black.....it's the kind of shoulder bag I would use, even if I'm a lady! is it a new style???


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

a little break from work 
My little vintage Hermes Watch circa 2004
Hermes 'Nomade' with autoquartz movement in Rouge H Chamounix Leather


----------



## donpisto

This is not good. Looking at all these pics, luggage specifically, makes me want to get some myself, and yet I don't need it.


----------



## jmzr22

duna said:


> I love the 2 crossbody bags/satchels, the brown and the black.....it's the kind of shoulder bag I would use, even if I'm a lady! is it a new style???



If I'm not mistaken, it's an existing style. There is (or was) a beautiful lipstick-red cross body bag at H Sydney with velvety-smooth, matte, barely textured leather, with very similar detailing at the pocket and piping. This could be the MM to it's PM. I'm sorry, I don't recall it's name, but I was told the style has been around for a long time.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> a little break from work
> My little vintage Hermes Watch circa 2004
> Hermes 'Nomade' with autoquartz movement in Rouge H Chamounix Leather


*
ORFEO ROUGE H*, love your vintage H Nomade watch ~ and have soft spot for them. Went a personal Medor watch binge last year and finally stopped after three of them.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *
> ORFEO ROUGE H*, love your vintage H Nomade watch ~ and have soft spot for them. Went a personal Medor watch binge last year and finally stopped after three of them.


Yes I do love all my H watches... Nomade is the only H watches that uses Autoquartz (i.e. automatic watch with quartz mechanism) it is kinda like Citizen 'Kinetic' watches  not as fragile as those beautiful automatic watches and robust enough for day-to-day uses... I was going to get the one with the built-in compass but it is TOO big for my wrist  .. that was almost 10 years ago and as you can see it is still like new


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *
> ORFEO ROUGE H*, love your vintage H Nomade watch ~ and have soft spot for them. Went a personal Medor watch binge last year and finally stopped after three of them.


... I used to wear it a lot when I first got it from Hermes Store in Toronto  ... until I got my Cape Cod and Barenia watches, then it kinda sitting in the box for a few years... I think I should wear/love it more often now as I want the Rouge H Leather to develop a proper well-love patina  
... and I forget how classic and beautiful it REALLY is  it is my first Hermes watch after all


----------



## gamdc20005

Reza Khan said:


> Thanks!  I agree with you that it is more delicate than a HAC or even a Birkin.  I'm always afraid of overloading it etc., since the leather is so light and thin.  But I just love the relax feel, you should def. try to use more.
> 
> Would love to see yours, I've yet to see one in Gris Souris.




the colors I don't think in the picture I took I got the bag initially looked as good as in day light..but for now I have these pics


----------



## gamdc20005

sorry a better pic I think...the color is not as dark...


----------



## Valmont

duna said:
			
		

> I love the 2 crossbody bags/satchels, the brown and the black.....it's the kind of shoulder bag I would use, even if I'm a lady! is it a new style???



This may be the bag called 24/24. 
The public figures thread had pics of Marc Jacobs wearing it in St Barths over the holidays...,


----------



## Valmont

gamdc20005 said:
			
		

> sorry a better pic I think...the color is not as dark...



Yummy! Such a versatile color! I find myself wearing more and more gray these days as a neutral.


----------



## Love-Vintage

gamdc20005 said:


> sorry a better pic I think...the color is not as dark...



This is such a beautiful color on a gorgeous bag !


----------



## duna

jmzr22 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it's an existing style. There is (or was) a beautiful lipstick-red cross body bag at H Sydney with velvety-smooth, matte, barely textured leather, with very similar detailing at the pocket and piping. This could be the MM to it's PM. I'm sorry, I don't recall it's name, but I was told the style has been around for a long time.



Thanks, I'll have to enquire with my SA!


----------



## duna

Valmont said:


> This may be the bag called 24/24.
> The public figures thread had pics of Marc Jacobs wearing it in St Barths over the holidays...,



Thanks *Valmont*, yes, I remember that pic of Marc, I'll go and check it out!


----------



## Pegase

VUITTON_BOY said:


> it sounds silly, but i really need help, how to knot this tie? i got it in paris back in November 2011, i grabbed it right away coz I've been wanting this tie ever since. Now, i really get confuse on how to wear it


hello V_Boy!
I have this tie twice, in light blue/cream and in Orange/Braun, yours has four colors in one piece! thats fantastic! you are totally free to choose witch color you can wear to "the front" and chance it to match best what ever it is u are wearing! I just knot mine like i do any other (rather thin) tie! at the beginning it took a few attempts to get it right, specially in the lenght, but i always go with a simple or smaller knot, otherwise it gets too clumpy and the tie will get to short!...  just "play with your Tie and have fun trying things out"! im sure you will find more than one way to wear it.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Lovely bags BUT please please please model them and have some fun here  remember this thread is called "Space for guys modeling their Hermès" 

I love to see you guys carrying your bag and EVEN better... wearing Hermès non-bag items!!!

Don't be shy guys! Everything looks better on people than beside an orange box and a dust bag.. honestly LOL!!!


----------



## VUITTON_BOY

Pegase said:


> hello V_Boy!
> I have this tie twice, in light blue/cream and in Orange/Braun, yours has four colors in one piece! thats fantastic! you are totally free to choose witch color you can wear to "the front" and chance it to match best what ever it is u are wearing! I just knot mine like i do any other (rather thin) tie! at the beginning it took a few attempts to get it right, specially in the lenght, but i always go with a simple or smaller knot, otherwise it gets too clumpy and the tie will get to short!...  just "play with your Tie and have fun trying things out"! im sure you will find more than one way to wear it.



Thank you pegase


----------



## gamdc20005

Love-Vintage said:


> This is such a beautiful color on a gorgeous bag !



ha..thanks, but honestly, taking my bag for a spin is not really practical in every sense maybe because I am so aware about the bag because I try to preserve the bag from any sign of wear and tear.

secondly, it is heavy...by the time I filled up the bag, it is truly heavy, plus I feel very conscious that if someone took my bag it is going to be a fortune, from my hermes wallet, envelope, bag chain/trick to my victoria toiletry case/utility case..zipped wallet, etc...so I truly don't take my bag everywhere, it seems to be such a big magnet for bad things to happen. I prefer not to draw attention...needless to say, I feel uneasy when people comment on the bag...because I feel it is an invitation to be "robbed."

the bag is delicate, from the color to the leather..to not being able to leave it in the car (heat/sun) when going to the gym in the summer...

then, it as no outside pockets for phone...wallet..work ID...so honestly, not a practical bag....my legacy coach tote is more useful...more practical, including my brief tote from Prada or Tumi.

Hermes leather seems to be so delicate, short of being limo driven...I am not sure if the bag will ever endure a hard day at work ...I had previously full leather bags from LV, it is definitely more substantial than hermes..weight wise...

Meanwhile, I am drawn...to the fall/winter 2012 victoria bag.that oversized duffle... ...not sure if the handle will be able to handle the weight...i put more than condoms and lube in the bag!


There you have it...


----------



## matt-g

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> a little break from work
> My little vintage Hermes Watch circa 2004
> Hermes 'Nomade' with autoquartz movement in Rouge H Chamounix Leather




I've always loved that watch and it looks great on you.  Have you seen these ones?  The pic came from here:

http://www.worldtempus.com/en/news/...27411315-hermes-arceau-marqueterie-de-paille/

And if anyone sees one, I'm really curious about the price.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Valmont said:


> Yummy! Such a versatile color! I find myself wearing more and more gray these days as a neutral.



Valmont, I love seeing what you guys are up to on this thread ~ and *grey* really is my new black


----------



## Reza Khan

gamdc20005 said:


> sorry a better pic I think...the color is not as dark...



Great color, I haven't seen one in that color before.  Which store did you buy it from?  I got mine in Lausanne Switzerland.


----------



## Love-Vintage

matt-g said:


> I've always loved that watch and it looks great on you.  Have you seen these ones?  The pic came from here:
> 
> http://www.worldtempus.com/en/news/...27411315-hermes-arceau-marqueterie-de-paille/
> 
> And if anyone sees one, I'm really curious about the price.



I dont usually like hermes watches, but this one is interesting


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

matt-g said:


> I've always loved that watch and it looks great on you.  Have you seen these ones?  The pic came from here:
> 
> http://www.worldtempus.com/en/news/...27411315-hermes-arceau-marqueterie-de-paille/
> 
> And if anyone sees one, I'm really curious about the price.



I think they are lovely... I do love H watches as they have a lot of classic style... would love to have an Arceau watch but I have no reason to buy another watch for myself... three watches are enough  (for now LOL!!!)


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

My outfit today at work
Hermes SS2012 Linen Jersey knit polo (Colour = Tomate)
Hermes "Nomade" autoquartz watch with Rouge H Chamounix leather strap


----------



## Valmont

Today's outfit with the neutral colorway of "Cave Felem" and my Mors de Filet bracelet


----------



## gamdc20005

Reza Khan said:


> Great color, I haven't seen one in that color before.  Which store did you buy it from?  I got mine in Lausanne Switzerland.



Tysons Corner, Virginia near DC. Apparently, the store received two Kelly Relax when I bought mine, one in White which was sold and the one I bought.

Not sure how come the store had those two unique colors, but when I called around for fact checking after I bought mine to determine how limited it indeed was, nobody had ever seen the color in gray  and in white.

I love love your bisquit though...a great warm color


----------



## CookyMonster

My usual style for the weekend, it's hot & humid all year round where I live!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Valmont said:


> Today's outfit with the neutral colorway of "Cave Felem" and my Mors de Filet bracelet


Love this look! I love scarves but I can not wear them right  What size is the scarf??


----------



## Valmont

Love-Vintage said:


> Love this look! I love scarves but I can not wear them right  What size is the scarf??



It is 90 cm. I think for guys some scarves work really well if you fold them as a triangle and wear them as a bandana, cowboy style. I put the triangle to the front and then wrap the ends around my neck and tie them in the front but hide the ends so that it doesn't look to femmy 

70 cm is as small as I go. 

I have been thinking of starting a sub-thread here: "How to Tie your Hermes Scarf -- for Guys"


----------



## Valmont

CookyMonster said:


> My usual style for the weekend, it's hot & humid all year round where I live!



Very nice bag and great color!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Valmont said:


> Today's outfit with the neutral colorway of "Cave Felem" and my Mors de Filet bracelet


looking great!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I know I have posted this pic before 
Just saying LOL it is NOT what you carry .. it is how you do it


----------



## KatsBags

Valmont said:


> Today's outfit with the neutral colorway of "Cave Felem" and my Mors de Filet bracelet



Great look!


----------



## alterego

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I know I have posted this pic before
> Just saying LOL it is NOT what you carry .. it is how you do it


I got a chuckle outta this!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Just saw this picture @ Asians and Hermes   and thought I would share these gorgeous bags here


----------



## YepYep

Nice to see some pics here. Loving them, even though bags are not my thing (yet). Here are some quick pics of my latest. I had no idea the Pavois dip-dye was coming out this season and when it was unfolded for me it blew my mind!  Hope you enjoy it too. Oh btw *valmont*, these are two styles I regularly use. Let's do share how we tie our scarfs, it will be interesting to find out about other styles! Keep it scarfing guys!


----------



## neckerchief0

Valmont said:


> It is 90 cm. I think for guys some scarves work really well if you fold them as a triangle and wear them as a bandana, cowboy style. I put the triangle to the front and then wrap the ends around my neck and tie them in the front but hide the ends so that it doesn't look to femmy
> 
> 70 cm is as small as I go.
> 
> I have been thinking of starting a sub-thread here: "How to Tie your Hermes Scarf -- for Guys"



Great idea


----------



## Edia

YepYep said:


> Keep it scarfing guys!



best quote ever


----------



## pussywillow

Valmont said:


> It is 90 cm. I think for guys some scarves work really well if you fold them as a triangle and wear them as a bandana, cowboy style. I put the triangle to the front and then wrap the ends around my neck and tie them in the front but hide the ends so that it doesn't look to femmy
> 
> I think they call that the Cossack knot - suitably masculine
> 
> 70 cm is as small as I go.
> 
> I have been thinking of starting a sub-thread here: "How to Tie your Hermes Scarf -- for Guys"



Make that *"How to Tie you Hermes Scarf - for Guys....and Gals with androgynous fashion sense"*.  

Doesn't quite trip off the tongue - but you get my meaning.  I adore the pared down chic I see on these posts and love to see what next.

Valmont, your tweed waistcoat is fabulous and, although I've seen your bracelet before, what a treat to view it in the context of a whole outfit.


----------



## pussywillow

YepYep said:


> Nice to see some pics here. Loving them, even though bags are not my thing (yet). Here are some quick pics of my latest. I had no idea the Pavois dip-dye was coming out this season and when it was unfolded for me it blew my mind!  Hope you enjoy it too. Oh btw *valmont*, these are two styles I regularly use. Let's do share how we tie our scarfs, it will be interesting to find out about other styles! Keep it scarfing guys!



Followed your tip off from _"What scarf....today?"_ aka SOTD.

Even more glorious modelled than flat, the background colour is hard to label: magenta, would you say? It is completely magnificent. 

It's fabulous with grey, but would pair equally with black and navy, I'd hazard a guess, and how about worn as a cossack knot under a white shirt?

Congratulations on your U turn and wear with great happiness.


----------



## Love-Vintage

YepYep said:


> Nice to see some pics here. Loving them, even though bags are not my thing (yet). Here are some quick pics of my latest. I had no idea the Pavois dip-dye was coming out this season and when it was unfolded for me it blew my mind!  Hope you enjoy it too. Oh btw *valmont*, these are two styles I regularly use. Let's do share how we tie our scarfs, it will be interesting to find out about other styles! Keep it scarfing guys!


Looks great on you! I personally like the look of the first picturee


----------



## zodiac_thr

Valmont said:


> It is 90 cm. I think for guys some scarves work really well if you fold them as a triangle and wear them as a bandana, cowboy style. I put the triangle to the front and then wrap the ends around my neck and tie them in the front but hide the ends so that it doesn't look to femmy
> 
> 70 cm is as small as I go.
> 
> I have been thinking of starting a sub-thread here: "How to Tie your Hermes Scarf -- for Guys"



You really should do it, i love the way you tie your scarf


----------



## GLX

> "How to Tie your Hermes Scarf -- for Guys"



If you don't make the thread, I think this one would be appropriate.   I start photographing some pics to post soon.


Hilarious image ORFEO!


----------



## Reza Khan

gamdc20005 said:


> Tysons Corner, Virginia near DC. Apparently, the store received two Kelly Relax when I bought mine, one in White which was sold and the one I bought.
> 
> Not sure how come the store had those two unique colors, but when I called around for fact checking after I bought mine to determine how limited it indeed was, nobody had ever seen the color in gray  and in white.
> 
> I love love your bisquit though...a great warm color



Great thanks for the info!  Enjoy your Kelly Relax and don't be afraid of getting it damaged.  H leather is TOUGH!   My mom still has her Kelly she bought in the 70s in BOX leather, I remember her wearing it in cabs, in the rain, the the snow etc. shoving us kids to school etc. and nothing ever happened to the bag, it only got more beautiful with wear & age!


----------



## YepYep

pussywillow said:


> Congratulations on your U turn and wear with great happiness.



Thanks a bunch.  Also of course to *Love-Vintage* and *Edia*.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

GLX said:
			
		

> If you don't make the thread, I think this one would be appropriate.   I start photographing some pics to post soon.
> 
> Hilarious image ORFEO!



LOL yes I find the photo amusing too ... Different strokes different folks ya know 
And I do wear Carré 90 when I travel as it can be packed easily in my jacket pocket!
But now I have been using silk twill stoles by Pierre Louis Mascia... He does very beautiful print and in good length in heavy silk twill ... Unique as he does it in both side so when it is being worn the effect is very interesting


----------



## gamdc20005

Reza Khan said:


> Great thanks for the info!  Enjoy your Kelly Relax and don't be afraid of getting it damaged.  H leather is TOUGH!   My mom still has her Kelly she bought in the 70s in BOX leather, I remember her wearing it in cabs, in the rain, the the snow etc. shoving us kids to school etc. and nothing ever happened to the bag, it only got more beautiful with wear & age!



thanks for the encouragement ..I do moisturize all my leather goods with Meltonian cream polish..to extend the life of the leather!


----------



## spinkapallina

YEP YEP,     STUNNING your  PAVOIS DIP DYE and gorgeous how you've modeled it ..Dip dye scarves are  new for me, just received my first, Jungle Love in the framboise/ cyclamen color..Absolutely love strong color accent ( i usually wear total black!!) and this Pavois will probably be my next one.. 
Please can you give exact color code and reference? This is more fuchsia or violet IRL in your opinion?? THANKS


----------



## Valmont

YepYep said:


> Nice to see some pics here. Loving them, even though bags are not my thing (yet). Here are some quick pics of my latest. I had no idea the Pavois dip-dye was coming out this season and when it was unfolded for me it blew my mind!  Hope you enjoy it too. Oh btw *valmont*, these are two styles I regularly use. Let's do share how we tie our scarfs, it will be interesting to find out about other styles! Keep it scarfing guys!



Wow, love those two ways of wearing your new scarf! And I love the combination of grays with the purple.


----------



## YepYep

spinkapallina said:


> YEP YEP,     STUNNING your  PAVOIS DIP DYE and gorgeous how you've modeled it ..Dip dye scarves are  new for me, just received my first, Jungle Love in the framboise/ cyclamen color..Absolutely love strong color accent ( i usually wear total black!!) and this Pavois will probably be my next one..
> Please can you give exact color code and reference? This is more fuchsia or violet IRL in your opinion?? THANKS



Thanks! I love Jungle Love and would love to get my hands on one sometime. Someone else asked about the exact color code as well but I am afraid I don't have it!! I forgot to ask for it in the excitement of the purchase.  I would describe it as a deep purple base color with a grey hem.



Valmont said:


> Wow, love those two ways of wearing your new scarf! And I love the combination of grays with the purple.



Also thanks to you. About the way I tied my Cavalcadour, if you start the 'how to knot for guys' I will be happy to give a step by step explanation.  Or perhaps we just want to start that right here in this thread.

Mind you, I feel that the poor camera I had on me flashed away a lot of the subtleness of this scarf. It may look shiny but it is not really, it is beautifully subtle. Of the two other dominant colors in the scarf, blue and red, the blue makes it even intenser, while the red makes it stand out more. However, no matter how you fold it, it never has too much in-your-face value (as the regular carré can be, which is of course sometimes exactly what you want). I also feel that the more I take a close look at the different flags, the more I like this scarf, but that is of course something completely personal.

From my experience today, the dip-dye in general is less shiny than the regular carré, and also feels more fluid and less thick. I am now convinced that dip-dye is an excellent choice for us gentlemen. My collection is young so it will be interesting to see how it will grow, but there is a good chance it will become mainly dip-dye over the years.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Edia said:


> best quote ever



"Keep it scarfing guys!" 
^Ditto

Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## fatcat2523

Have anyone seen or tried the Victoria 12h yet? How was it compare to Victoria 42?


----------



## alvarolove16

Hey ... all of your posts are amzing. I have never seen men carrying Herems bags, looks better than I thought.


----------



## Valmont

Here I am carrying my Hermès Sherpa backpack in Barenia. I love it and it's so under the radar


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love the backpack... is it still being sold?


----------



## Love-Vintage

Valmont said:


> Here I am carrying my Hermès Sherpa backpack in Barenia. I love it and it's so under the radar


Looks great on you ! Is it Barenia?


----------



## Love-Vintage

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> love the backpack... is it still being sold?


I think it is discontinued


----------



## Valmont

Love-Vintage said:


> Looks great on you ! Is it Barenia?



Yes, it is all Barenia, with the raw side on the inside; it is not lined.


----------



## Valmont

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> love the backpack... is it still being sold?



Yes, as Love-Vintage mentioned, it is discontinued, but you may find it on ebay now and then.  I have seen it in Clemence leather I think.

One warning is that this is a small backpack. I have a small frame so it fits me just right, but I have even heard women on the forum say that the backpack straps are too small on them.


----------



## pjlatte

balenciaga-boy said:


>



I'd love to get a Kelly Depeche briefcase for my DH, but couldn't find much information on this bag at all. Does anyone know the current price of this bag? Is it still available?

TIA


----------



## Love-Vintage

pjlatte said:


> I'd love to get a Kelly Depeche briefcase for my DH, but couldn't find much information on this bag at all. Does anyone know the current price of this bag? Is it still available?
> 
> TIA


Not sure of the current price, but it is available


----------



## pretty99

pjlatte said:


> I'd love to get a Kelly Depeche briefcase for my DH, but couldn't find much information on this bag at all. Does anyone know the current price of this bag? Is it still available?
> 
> TIA


size 34 is about 4800 to 5200 Euro depends on the leather
size 38 is about 5600 to 6000
size 41 is 6200 upwards


----------



## pjlatte

Love-Vintage said:


> Not sure of the current price, but it is available





pretty99 said:


> size 34 is about 4800 to 5200 Euro depends on the leather
> size 38 is about 5600 to 6000
> size 41 is 6200 upwards



Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## coz

I didnt think the Kelly Depeche came in 41cm but the Sac a Depeche does.


----------



## Koni

coz said:


> I didnt think the Kelly Depeche came in 41cm but the Sac a Depeche does.



I think that Kelly Depeche used to come in 41, but I am not sure. In any case it does not come anymore!


----------



## pjlatte

coz said:


> I didnt think the Kelly Depeche came in 41cm but the Sac a Depeche does.





Koni said:


> I think that Kelly Depeche used to come in 41, but I am not sure. In any case it does not come anymore!



Thank you!


----------



## crazyforhermes

Valmont said:


> Yes, as Love-Vintage mentioned, it is discontinued, but you may find it on ebay now and then.  I have seen it in Clemence leather I think.
> 
> One warning is that this is a small backpack. I have a small frame so it fits me just right, but I have even heard women on the forum say that the backpack straps are too small on them.




I guess there must have been different sizes made . I have one I use a lot when traveling ,it's in Clémence and the straps look larger than yours . I find it very comfortable and people have no clue where it comes from


----------



## 1stclass

this is amazing!!!


----------



## Deathspike

1stclass said:


> this is amazing!!!



I'd rock that!

I wonder how much it costs.


----------



## 1stclass

Deathspike said:


> I'd rock that!
> 
> I wonder how much it costs.



yeeahh.... see that's the thing...


----------



## jmzr22

Deathspike said:


> I'd rock that!
> 
> I wonder how much it costs.



Your dignity. Non-male models cannot get away with such a garment.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

jmzr22 said:
			
		

> Your dignity. Non-male models cannot get away with such a garment.


----------



## Valmont

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!
I am wearing a red H tie today. This pattern always makes me smile


----------



## jmzr22

Valmont said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!
> I am wearing a red H tie today. This pattern always makes me smile



Handsome look. I like the knit against your tie.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Valmont said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!
> I am wearing a red H tie today. This pattern always makes me smile



Valmont ~ You are always so stylish :sigh:


----------



## Jadeite

Valmont said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!
> I am wearing a red H tie today. This pattern always makes me smile



too cute! Happy Vday!


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

Valmont said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!
> I am wearing a red H tie today. This pattern always makes me smile



*Valmont*, I like your tie and sweater combo.


----------



## Love-Vintage

I have been searching for the _right twilly_ but ended up using my 

*old tie* I think it was from way back when I was in middle school

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend


----------



## macaroonchica93

Love-Vintage said:


> I have been searching for the _right twilly_ but ended up using my
> 
> *old tie* I think it was from way back when I was in middle school
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend



Very cool ensemble you have going on there.


----------



## Valmont

Love-Vintage said:
			
		

> I have been searching for the right twilly but ended up using my
> 
> old tie I think it was from way back when I was in middle school
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend



Oh nice! Never thought of putting a twilly on a Herbag...  Mmmmm....


----------



## Love-Vintage

macaroonchica93 said:


> Very cool ensemble you have going on there.



Thank you!It's a vintage jacket. I sometimes like to be creative  



Valmont said:


> Oh nice! Never thought of putting a twilly on a Herbag...  Mmmmm....



It's actually an old tie that I put on


----------



## ueynah

*Love-Vintage*, love what you did with your old tie!  What a great idea!  No more twillies for me then.. got plenty of old ties to use!


----------



## Love-Vintage

ueynah said:


> *Love-Vintage*, love what you did with your old tie!  What a great idea!  No more twillies for me then.. got plenty of old ties to use!


*hanyeu*  It is kind of hard to balance since the tie width is uneven, but I think it does the trick !


----------



## jmzr22

_Hi-yo, Silver! Away!_


----------



## Love-Vintage

jmzr22 said:


> _Hi-yo, Silver! Away!_


this is such a fun picture! Beautiful H of course


----------



## newbie87

Do any of you guys know the price of a bilfold wallet in matte croc?

TIA...


----------



## ueynah

jmzr22 said:


> _Hi-yo, Silver! Away!_



what a great pic!  love the bright blue color!  must have brought a smile to you every morning!


----------



## ueynah

newbie87 said:


> Do any of you guys know the price of a bilfold wallet in matte croc?
> 
> TIA...



you can call Madison Mens store to find out.
i can't remember exactly but I do believe it will be at least 3-4K USD!


----------



## Reza Khan

jmzr22 said:


> _Hi-yo, Silver! Away!_



So chic, is that Bleu Electrique?  I'm obsessed with that color.


----------



## Winterbaby

jmzr22 said:


> _Hi-yo, Silver! Away!_


 

So gorgeous!!! Love it!!


----------



## jmzr22

Reza Khan said:


> So chic, is that Bleu Electrique?  I'm obsessed with that color.



Thanks, all 

Thank you Reza, it's Thalassa Bleu - more accurately coloured pics can be found here (inc. a side-by-side with Blue Electrique - not the most complimentary blues) http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/skins-im-my-humble-h-leather-collection-reveal-732815.html and here http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/true-bleu-a-refreshingly-dispatched-reveal-732216.html


----------



## Reza Khan

jmzr22 said:


> Thanks, all
> 
> Thank you Reza, it's Thalassa Bleu - more accurately coloured pics can be found here (inc. a side-by-side with Blue Electrique - not the most complimentary blues) http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/skins-im-my-humble-h-leather-collection-reveal-732815.html and here http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/true-bleu-a-refreshingly-dispatched-reveal-732216.html



Nice collection!  Love your color choices and especially love that corduroy HAC, don't think i have ever seen one in corduroy!


----------



## Valmont

jmzr22 said:
			
		

> Hi-yo, Silver! Away!



I wish there were a "like" button because I would press it repeatedly!!!


----------



## Valmont

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> Nice collection!  Love your color choices and especially love that corduroy HAC, don't think i have ever seen one in corduroy!



Reza, I believe that HAC is in crinoline, not corduroy.  The horsehair yarns are woven to form ribs which give it a similar appearance to corduroy but the hand is definitely not as soft.


----------



## HPoirot

Can i request pics of guys modeling their Evelyne? Thinking about getting one, but wasn't sure if it'll be too feminine. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Love-Vintage

HPoirot said:


> Can i request pics of guys modeling their Evelyne? Thinking about getting one, but wasn't sure if it'll be too feminine.
> 
> Thoughts?


I do not own evelyne but I guess it depends on the size? 

In general I think evelyne is unisex design


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Winterbaby said:


> So gorgeous!!! Love it!!



Ditto, love love love the pic and the H, of course.


----------



## francnico

can't wait to post my pic! still waiting for my first birkinnn!  GO BOYS!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I have about 5 evelynes now 3 TGM (Black and Etoupe Clemence + Ebene Buffallo) and 2 GM (Graphite and Bleu Abyss) and I have ordered a Gris Toutourelle GM for spring summer months

Evelyne is probably the lightest of them all H bags... messengers for sure.

Use it/them on a daily basis as I travel for work a lot. TGM fits MacBookAir and GM fits Ipad perfectly.

My black TGM is part of my carry-on for flight when I am going for conference abroad
I have tried different bags by H (garden party, Jypsiere as my aunt has a GM dark purple one) by far Evelyne and Etriviere Shopping are the most practical for my daily needs

MOST IMPORTANTLY... The bag supposed to be carried with the H pattern facing towards you body NOT facing out... The position of the closure button demands it... and don't people think that H is such a subtle brand, they would encourage such blatant 'logoism' lol!?

Anyway... until they can develop a bag that is as versatile and light-weight as Evelyne TGM and GM ... it will be my go to messager and carry-all

I have quite a few pic on Evelyne TGM and GM .. just click my name and it will link there

cheers 



HPoirot said:


> Can i request pics of guys modeling their Evelyne? Thinking about getting one, but wasn't sure if it'll be too feminine.
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## Jadeite

jmzr22 said:


> _Hi-yo, Silver! Away!_


 

Totally so very cool. Loving it!


----------



## lala28

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> I have about 5 evelynes now 3 TGM (Black and Etoupe Clemence + Ebene Buffallo) and 2 GM (Graphite and Bleu Abyss) and I have ordered a Gris Toutourelle GM for spring summer months
> 
> Evelyne is probably the lightest of them all H bags... messengers for sure.
> 
> Use it/them on a daily basis as I travel for work a lot. TGM fits MacBookAir and GM fits Ipad perfectly.
> 
> My black TGM is part of my carry-on for flight when I am going for conference abroad
> I have tried different bags by H (garden party, Jypsiere as my aunt has a GM dark purple one) by far Evelyne and Etriviere Shopping are the most practical for my daily needs
> 
> MOST IMPORTANTLY... The bag supposed to be carried with the H pattern facing towards you body NOT facing out... The position of the closure button demands it... and don't people think that H is such a subtle brand, they would encourage such blatant 'logoism' lol!?
> 
> Anyway... until they can develop a bag that is as versatile and light-weight as Evelyne TGM and GM ... it will be my go to messager and carry-all
> 
> I have quite a few pic on Evelyne TGM and GM .. just click my name and it will link there
> 
> cheers



You have a fantastic Evelyne family! P.S. your posts on how to adjust a canvas strap are incredibly helpful!


----------



## anitol

^^*Orfeo * 

I LOVE your TGM's!!
I really hope I'll be able to get one my self in a couple of months


----------



## francnico

Mr.Chanel said:


> The top pic: me with orange birkin 40 with GH (Since I don't look good in the pic, I use an emoticon instead.)
> The bottom pic: me wearing a Chanel cardigan with orange birkin beside me


that is a WONDERFUL splash of color of your birkin! and i love how the twillies added even more attitude to it. ABSOLUTELY love your style! keep it up!


----------



## francnico

kickass said:


> Weather's been so warm! I hope i am not too shabbily attired! Here's another action pic with my 40cm Gold/GHW B
> 
> p/s: Pardon the mess in the dressing room!


LOVE the WHOLE LOOK!!!


----------



## francnico

dessie said:


> Thanks Love-Vintage!
> 
> I've also gotten the H belt! something I've always wanted. Lucky to have gotten the new Mykonos Blue. although the picture does not justify the colour.


what a wonderful color!!! do you mind sharing the price of this fabulous piece? Thanks!


----------



## dessie

francnico said:


> what a wonderful color!!! do you mind sharing the price of this fabulous piece? Thanks!



it has been such a long time, but if i'm not wrong, it was about to 400 euro


----------



## francnico

dessie said:


> it has been such a long time, but if i'm not wrong, it was about to 400 euro



Thank you!!!enjoy this wonderful belt!


----------



## Mr.Chanel

Gianni Versace top, Hermes Clic Clac, birkin


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mr.Chanel said:


> Gianni Versace top, Hermes Clic Clac, birkin



*Mr.Chanel*, Love these pics! What size is your B?


----------



## Mr.Chanel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mr.Chanel*, Love these pics! What size is your B?


I'm glad you like them. My birkin is 40.


----------



## CookyMonster

Mr.Chanel said:


> Gianni Versace top, Hermes Clic Clac, birkin


----------



## fashionistaO

Woa .. That is soooo cool ... 




jmzr22 said:


> _Hi-yo, Silver! Away!_


----------



## fashionistaO

Sooo late to compliment dear M .. I love this design too!!
DH has this in aubergine, but this red is looking like a must have now too!



Valmont said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to everyone!
> I am wearing a red H tie today. This pattern always makes me smile


----------



## fashionistaO

GENIUS!!!
The only thing I was able to repurpose old ties was to make a pleated skirt lol
This is better!



Love-Vintage said:


> I have been searching for the _right twilly_ but ended up using my
> 
> *old tie* I think it was from way back when I was in middle school
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fashionistaO said:


> GENIUS!!!
> The only thing I was able to repurpose old ties was to make a pleated skirt lol
> This is better!



A pleated skirt, hahaha! Too funny


----------



## fashionistaO

Corny eh^ lmao



VigeeLeBrun said:


> A pleated skirt, hahaha! Too funny


----------



## fashionistaO

This is one bag i consistently pack into my luggage and use daily .. Pondering on a TGM .. I like to wear the GMIII which as the extra pocket facing out.
Nice ev wardrobe yu have!



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I have about 5 evelynes now 3 TGM (Black and Etoupe Clemence + Ebene Buffallo) and 2 GM (Graphite and Bleu Abyss) and I have ordered a Gris Toutourelle GM for spring summer months
> 
> Evelyne is probably the lightest of them all H bags... messengers for sure.
> 
> Use it/them on a daily basis as I travel for work a lot. TGM fits MacBookAir and GM fits Ipad perfectly.
> 
> My black TGM is part of my carry-on for flight when I am going for conference abroad
> I have tried different bags by H (garden party, Jypsiere as my aunt has a GM dark purple one) by far Evelyne and Etriviere Shopping are the most practical for my daily needs
> 
> MOST IMPORTANTLY... The bag supposed to be carried with the H pattern facing towards you body NOT facing out... The position of the closure button demands it... and don't people think that H is such a subtle brand, they would encourage such blatant 'logoism' lol!?
> 
> Anyway... until they can develop a bag that is as versatile and light-weight as Evelyne TGM and GM ... it will be my go to messager and carry-all
> 
> I have quite a few pic on Evelyne TGM and GM .. just click my name and it will link there
> 
> cheers


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fashionistaO said:


> Corny eh^ lmao



Love it ~ a pleated skirt ~ not corny, sooo creative!


----------



## fashionistaO

LoL, all dark colors n polka dots =) xox



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love it ~ a pleated skirt ~ not corny, sooo creative!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fashionistaO said:


> LoL, all dark colors n polka dots =) xox



Polka dots are TOTALLY in style! The are all over Paris Vogue mag, that and flowers


----------



## fashionistaO

Polka dots n flowers: ghi5: need to check out the chiffon Polka dots from H in blue and red, incoming for 2012!

 sorry guys for hijacking your thread .. We need more modeling shots on your daily H!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Polka dots are TOTALLY in style! The are all over Paris Vogue mag, that and flowers


----------



## Love-Vintage

fashionistaO said:


> Polka dots n flowers: ghi5: need to check out the chiffon Polka dots from H in blue and red, incoming for 2012!
> 
> sorry guys for hijacking your thread .. We need more modeling shots on your daily H!


Lol pleated skirt 

Oh *fashionistaO* we always love you here


----------



## fashionistaO

for your hospitality dear 



Love-Vintage said:


> Lol pleated skirt
> 
> Oh *fashionistaO* we always love you here


----------



## jmzr22

Oops... *Impulse buy alert!* Well, an impulse purchase of a design I've always admired, in a material and size I've never really considered, until I felt the chill of autumn this morning. Also, not having realised, it's in the *colour group* of all my H leather goods. Any guesses? It's an easy one  Reveal in about a week.

abiggerworldyet.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/kachinas_2.jpg


----------



## Love-Vintage

Just having fun 

Ooops sorry the picture is so big


----------



## ueynah

L-V, love the guilloche hardware!   where did you find this beauty!?


----------



## Love-Vintage

ueynah said:


> L-V, love the guilloche hardware!   where did you find this beauty!?


I think this one is from the consignment shop. I had this one for a long long time. my first H bracelet


----------



## clarkda

do any guys here have a Jypsiere? i want to buy one but it feels to feminine and small on me, modelling pics are a must!


----------



## pretty99

clarkda said:


> do any guys here have a Jypsiere? i want to buy one but it feels to feminine and small on me, modelling pics are a must!



this is the size 37 Jyp on me and I'm 6'3' tall, that ain't small


----------



## clarkda

pretty99 said:


> this is the size 37 Jyp on me and I'm 6'3' tall, that ain't small


 

wow its huge, much bigger than the one i tried on! it looks great


----------



## pretty99

clarkda said:


> wow its huge, much bigger than the one i tried on! it looks great



maybe u tried a size 34 or even 28, 28 will be waaaay too small


----------



## clarkda

pretty99 said:


> maybe u tried a size 34 or even 28, 28 will be waaaay too small



Yes it was defs smaller! Would you say its worth it? In aus the price of a jypsiere starts at nearly 8000 aud, ive never spent more than 3000 on a bag so its a big step up


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pretty99 said:


> this is the size 37 Jyp on me and I'm 6'3' tall, that ain't small



*pretty99* ~ could I borrow your closet? Great pic, thanks


----------



## fashionistaO

***SHARP*** 
Nong hao va lol 



pretty99 said:


> this is the size 37 Jyp on me and I'm 6'3' tall, that ain't small


----------



## fashionistaO

... paging ueynah


----------



## pretty99

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *pretty99* ~ could I borrow your closet? Great pic, thanks



do come and play with me!! hahahaha..........only if you can fit into my size though


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pretty99 said:


> do come and play with me!! hahahaha..........only if you can fit into my size though



Nothing that a 6 inch pair of CLs can't fix! Hahaha


----------



## Souris

Valmont said:
			
		

> Amazing! I saw the same bag at Hermès in Mexico City two weeks ago, but in black and in brown.



I bought a Kelly Relax a week ago but did not receive a box to contain it. Do they actually have one for this bag?


----------



## Souris

sereniti said:
			
		

> This is where is started to get tricky... The leather is so soft and buttery, it started to melt.



Do you need to stuff the bag if it's not in use? Will it loose it's structure if you allow it to 'relax' all the time?


----------



## Souris

fatcat2523 said:
			
		

> Right now I have B40, Kelly relax and Evelyn TGM...with what I was told the Hac 40 also comes in with canvas lining and it's much lighter (please correct me if I am wrong).



Hey Reza Khan, is the Helium HAC out yet? My ultimate choice is a HAC but none is available anymore and the SA said the production had stopped so she offered me a Kelly Relax instead. But I would love to have a HAC. Please inform me of any updates  Love that Toolbox bag!


----------



## Souris

gamdc20005 said:
			
		

> ha..thanks, but honestly, taking my bag for a spin is not really practical in every sense maybe because I am so aware about the bag because I try to preserve the bag from any sign of wear and tear.
> 
> secondly, it is heavy...by the time I filled up the bag, it is truly heavy, plus I feel very conscious that if someone took my bag it is going to be a fortune, from my hermes wallet, envelope, bag chain/trick to my victoria toiletry case/utility case..zipped wallet, etc...so I truly don't take my bag everywhere, it seems to be such a big magnet for bad things to happen. I prefer not to draw attention...needless to say, I feel uneasy when people comment on the bag...because I feel it is an invitation to be "robbed."
> 
> the bag is delicate, from the color to the leather..to not being able to leave it in the car (heat/sun) when going to the gym in the summer...
> 
> then, it as no outside pockets for phone...wallet..work ID...so honestly, not a practical bag....my legacy coach tote is more useful...more practical, including my brief tote from Prada or Tumi.
> 
> Hermes leather seems to be so delicate, short of being limo driven...I am not sure if the bag will ever endure a hard day at work ...I had previously full leather bags from LV, it is definitely more substantial than hermes..weight wise...
> 
> Meanwhile, I am drawn...to the fall/winter 2012 victoria bag.that oversized duffle... ...not sure if the handle will be able to handle the weight...i put more than condoms and lube in the bag!
> 
> There you have it...



I have the exact same bag and exact mind set although I would love to use it more often. I've already had minor scratches on the silver hardware! Will the structure become more weaker if the bag is not stuffed? I just lay it flat in my couch...


----------



## Reza Khan

Souris said:


> Hey Reza Khan, is the Helium HAC out yet? My ultimate choice is a HAC but none is available anymore and the SA said the production had stopped so she offered me a Kelly Relax instead. But I would love to have a HAC. Please inform me of any updates  Love that Toolbox bag!



Yes the Helium HAC is already out, at least it is in Parish, NYC and BH.  That's nonsense that your SA told you the HAC is no longer in production, it's a classic bag like the Kelly & Birkin, it will always be in production.  That said it might not be easy to find these days as demand is at an all time high.  I just special ordered a 45CM HAC, so I know for sure it is being produced.  Helium HAC only comes in 50CM btw, and as far as I know it is only available in Black with brushed aluminum hardware.


----------



## Reza Khan

Souris said:


> I bought a Kelly Relax a week ago but did not receive a box to contain it. Do they actually have one for this bag?



The Kelly Relax 50CM does not come with a box, they don't make boxes that big.  Nor does the HAC 40 and above or the BIRKIN 50.


----------



## Souris

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> Yes the Helium HAC is already out, at least it is in Parish, NYC and BH.  That's nonsense that your SA told you the HAC is no longer in production, it's a classic bag like the Kelly & Birkin, it will always be in production.  That said it might not be easy to find these days as demand is at an all time high.  I just special ordered a 45CM HAC, so I know for sure it is being produced.  Helium HAC only comes in 50CM btw, and as far as I know it is only available in Black with brushed aluminum hardware.



Many thanks for your reply Reza. I'll try to look for the HAC when im in EU next. I just bought the Kelly Relax and will toy with it for now. I hope I'd be able to find the HAC as easy as I did with Kelly Relax. 

Do you stuff the Kelly Relax? Will it loose it's shape if I don't? This is my first H bag so I'm not too experienced with it. From what I read, the leather Veau Sikkim is quite delicate.


----------



## pretty99

Reza Khan said:


> The Kelly Relax 50CM does not come with a box, they don't make boxes that big.  Nor does the HAC 40 and above or the BIRKIN 50.



When they shipped mine from Paris, theres a box.
They could hold size 50 bags. And I know there's a new big box for HAC which the cover location is difference to normal boxes


----------



## fashionistaO

I agree there are boxes for the relax, seen a few sold last year to clients.


----------



## jmzr22

Reza Khan said:


> Yes the Helium HAC is already out, at least it is in Parish, NYC and BH.  That's nonsense that your SA told you the HAC is no longer in production, it's a classic bag like the Kelly & Birkin, it will always be in production.  That said it might not be easy to find these days as demand is at an all time high.  I just special ordered a 45CM HAC, so I know for sure it is being produced.  Helium HAC only comes in 50CM btw, and as far as I know it is only available in Black with brushed aluminum hardware.



Reza Khan - can you tell us when and at what store you managed to order a 45 HAC? I'm certain that 45 is no longer in production, nor possible for special or custom order.


----------



## be_ware

HAC 40 does come in box as I just got mine from SG Taka store last month... Heehee

What I understand, sizes below 40 are discontinued... 40 & above are still available & it depends on your luck to score one..


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I understand that we all love our H... But why buy it if it is too delicate or too afraid to use !? I use all my H items and I love How they age! Who cares if your scratch the bloody leather or not... It gives it character and story. maybe I am a minority here but I am fond of my old scratched up H items as much as my new ones if not more  I don't want to buy others' vintage... I Want My Own Vintage items 
Like Dame Vivienne Westwood said... We need to buy less and buy well! And for the love of H bloody use them LOL!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Souris said:
			
		

> Many thanks for your reply Reza. I'll try to look for the HAC when im in EU next. I just bought the Kelly Relax and will toy with it for now. I hope I'd be able to find the HAC as easy as I did with Kelly Relax.
> 
> Do you stuff the Kelly Relax? Will it loose it's shape if I don't? This is my first H bag so I'm not too experienced with it. From what I read, the leather Veau Sikkim is quite delicate.



Helium comes in other colors too .. We have one in Alezon in Toronto


----------



## ueynah

Souris said:
			
		

> Many thanks for your reply Reza. I'll try to look for the HAC when im in EU next. I just bought the Kelly Relax and will toy with it for now. I hope I'd be able to find the HAC as easy as I did with Kelly Relax.
> 
> Do you stuff the Kelly Relax? Will it loose it's shape if I don't? This is my first H bag so I'm not too experienced with it. From what I read, the leather Veau Sikkim is quite delicate.



My ebene Sikkim got quite beat up and just came back from spa looking like new... So I think it is more durable than we all thought.  Hermes bag and leather are very well made and I wouldn't worry about weight or anything scratches on it.  If you dont use it, why buy it?  Just enjoy!


----------



## Souris

ueynah said:
			
		

> My ebene Sikkim got quite beat up and just came back from spa looking like new... So I think it is more durable than we all thought.  Hermes bag and leather are very well made and I wouldn't worry about weight or anything scratches on it.  If you dont use it, why buy it?  Just enjoy!



Thanks Ueynah, good to know the bag can be successfully restored to almost appearing new


----------



## Souris

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> Helium comes in other colors too .. We have one in Alezon in Toronto



I might need to visit Toronto  Thanks for the info Orfeo. Do you happen to know how much it costs?


----------



## Souris

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> I understand that we all love our H... But why buy it if it is too delicate or too afraid to use !? I use all my H items and I love How they age! Who cares if your scratch the bloody leather or not... It gives it character and story. maybe I am a minority here but I am fond of my old scratched up H items as much as my new ones if not more  I don't want to buy others' vintage... I Want My Own Vintage items
> Like Dame Vivienne Westwood said... We need to buy less and buy well! And for the love of H bloody use them LOL!!!



Couldn't agree more with you and Vivienne Westwood  I started using the bag the same day I bought it but not sure what I should be aware of in terms of care. Anyway Kelly's gotta grow up to be a women and age gracefully


----------



## Souris

be_ware said:
			
		

> HAC 40 does come in box as I just got mine from SG Taka store last month... Heehee
> 
> What I understand, sizes below 40 are discontinued... 40 & above are still available & it depends on your luck to score one..



Hey beware, did you need to order the HAC or you managed to get one by asking? I will definitely try there since I stop over in SG every so often. Mind telling me how much it was? You are indeed very lucky with the bag. Enjoy


----------



## Reza Khan

jmzr22 said:


> Reza Khan - can you tell us when and at what store you managed to order a 45 HAC? I'm certain that 45 is no longer in production, nor possible for special or custom order.



I order it in Beverly Hills, it is a special order.


----------



## Reza Khan

Souris said:


> Many thanks for your reply Reza. I'll try to look for the HAC when im in EU next. I just bought the Kelly Relax and will toy with it for now. I hope I'd be able to find the HAC as easy as I did with Kelly Relax.
> 
> Do you stuff the Kelly Relax? Will it loose it's shape if I don't? This is my first H bag so I'm not too experienced with it. From what I read, the leather Veau Sikkim is quite delicate.



Good luck on your hunt for that HAC I've picked two of my HACs in Paris 24 FSH store, you just have to check every day.  Also they always have some on display listed as "NOT FOR SALE" but in my experience if you buy other high prices items and bags, then suddenly they do offer you those "NOT FOR SALE/RESERED" items.  That is how I got my Kelly Relax in Dec. BTW I love my Kelly Relax, it's not as practical opening and closing it as my HAC & BIRKIN are, but it's a beautiful bag and love that you can carry it over your shoulder.  As far as storing it, I always store all my bags stuffed with the nitrogen air bags, that said I'm sure they will do just find if you don't stuff them, but I just am too picky that way and like them to be in pristine condition.


----------



## Souris

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> Good luck on your hunt for that HAC I've picked two of my HACs in Paris 24 FSH store, you just have to check every day.  Also they always have some on display listed as "NOT FOR SALE" but in my experience if you buy other high prices items and bags, then suddenly they do offer you those "NOT FOR SALE/RESERED" items.  That is how I got my Kelly Relax in Dec. BTW I love my Kelly Relax, it's not as practical opening and closing it as my HAC & BIRKIN are, but it's a beautiful bag and love that you can carry it over your shoulder.  As far as storing it, I always store all my bags stuffed with the nitrogen air bags, that said I'm sure they will do just find if you don't stuff them, but I just am too picky that way and like them to be in pristine condition.



Thanks for the tip Reza. The HAC was my initial choice but I grew to love the Kelly Relax. It sits on my couch  Being Virgo, I too am quite picky but I should relax like Kelly...


----------



## gamdc20005

Reza Khan said:


> The Kelly Relax 50CM does not come with a box, they don't make boxes that big.  Nor does the HAC 40 and above or the BIRKIN 50.



Actually the Kelly Relax I received was presented in a gigantic box to me, which was the original box because the style tag and SKU was still attached to the box. This tells me that perhaps some store re-use the box for some other bags!


----------



## gamdc20005

Reza Khan said:


> The Kelly Relax 50CM does not come with a box, they don't make boxes that big.  Nor does the HAC 40 and above or the BIRKIN 50.





Souris said:


> I have the exact same bag and exact mind set although I would love to use it more often. I've already had minor scratches on the silver hardware! Will the structure become more weaker if the bag is not stuffed? I just lay it flat in my couch...



I closed the hardware carefully by aligning the closure properly, again, it has been sitting in storage than being actually used . Don't think the structure becomes weaker, since the bag is structure less. I just make sure I leather condition it often when in use to keep the leather subtle.  I would think if there is a choice, I would think not too overload the bag like stuffing a piece of luggage...it is not a carry on....


----------



## gamdc20005

ueynah said:


> My ebene Sikkim got quite beat up and just came back from spa looking like new... So I think it is more durable than we all thought.  Hermes bag and leather are very well made and I wouldn't worry about weight or anything scratches on it.  If you dont use it, why buy it?  Just enjoy!



wow..good to know that the bag can take a beating! and the spa does miracles...maybe soon to take the bag out once the weather in DC becomes more stable


----------



## gamdc20005

Souris said:


> Many thanks for your reply Reza. I'll try to look for the HAC when im in EU next. I just bought the Kelly Relax and will toy with it for now. I hope I'd be able to find the HAC as easy as I did with Kelly Relax.
> 
> Do you stuff the Kelly Relax? Will it loose it's shape if I don't? This is my first H bag so I'm not too experienced with it. From what I read, the leather Veau Sikkim is quite delicate.



We are truly in a same boat! how funny. I am very good with my stuff, never abusive, but I do not let a Hermes bag dictate my live so to speak. I will work around it to a point . On gym days, I wouldn't take the bag with me, especially if temperatures are warm, e.g. summers..and let the bag cook inside the car! I use Meltonian leather polish like no tomorrow to keep the leather in pristine condition, and I do carry a lot of stuff with me, and the bag holds up well.

I never let the bag sit on pavement or public floors, that is not carpeted, don't like the idea of my bag absorbing public germs..hehe

I am careful not to have any lose pens, chewing gums or so either. I have a gorgeous leather victoria toiletry bag I got in NY which I carry my lose things in one consolidated area...comes actually quite handy, especially when changing bags...and all...


----------



## Souris

gamdc20005 said:
			
		

> I closed the hardware carefully by aligning the closure properly, again, it has been sitting in storage than being actually used . Don't think the structure becomes weaker, since the bag is structure less. I just make sure I leather condition it often when in use to keep the leather subtle.  I would think if there is a choice, I would think not too overload the bag like stuffing a piece of luggage...it is not a carry on....



The bag is indeed heavy but on the flip side, it's a Hermes and not a wooden cross I'm carrying


----------



## ahmoo

What do you guys think of men carrying colored birkins instead of the usual black/brown/grey?  I am loving how Pharrel carried an orange birkin!  Any thoughts?


----------



## HPoirot

To me, it's more about the occasion/outfit and attitude than whether the color is 'right' for a guy. 

I wouldn't mind going around with a brightly colored Birkin (but only 40 and above please) if it's not out of place where i'm going. 

But definitely not the pink family. It's way too feminine.


----------



## r15324

Old photo of me with darling Jypsiere 34 and in head-to-toe Givenchy RTW and shoes


----------



## Love-Vintage

r15324 said:


> Old photo of me with darling Jypsiere 34 and in head-to-toe Givenchy RTW and shoes


Gorgeous jypsiere!  and of course the Givency


----------



## Jadeite

nice profile with that jypsiere.


----------



## ahmoo

HPoirot said:


> To me, it's more about the occasion/outfit and attitude than whether the color is 'right' for a guy.
> 
> I wouldn't mind going around with a brightly colored Birkin (but only 40 and above please) if it's not out of place where i'm going.
> 
> But definitely not the pink family. It's way too feminine.


----------



## fatcat2523

I also heard HAC will not be produce in any size 40 and under. H is trying to keep it in larger size and for luggage usage only. I did saw a press model of Helium and it super light however it's too  big for daliy usage. Sighed!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Reza Khan said:


> The Kelly Relax 50CM does not come with a box, they don't make boxes that big. Nor does the HAC 40 and above or the BIRKIN 50.


 


ahmoo said:


> What do you guys think of men carrying colored birkins instead of the usual black/brown/grey? I am loving how Pharrel carried an orange birkin! Any thoughts?


 
I love carrying my Orange B40. However only when I dressed in natural color clothing though.


----------



## Reza Khan

fatcat2523 said:


> I love carrying my Orange B40. However only when I dressed in natural color clothing though.



I love colored bags for men.  I'm waiting for my HAC 40CM in Bleu Electrique!  I think the colors are all so  amazing they don't need to match anything.


----------



## Reza Khan

Shot of my cashmere Couverture shawl and Black Corduroy Funk hat.


----------



## Pegase

Reza Khan said:


> Shot of my cashmere Couverture shawl and Black Corduroy Funk hat.


Ive been going nuts over the couverture GM ! went finally to the store today to had one or two track down...  great shot Reza!


----------



## Reza Khan

Pegase said:


> Ive been going nuts over the couverture GM ! went finally to the store today to had one or two track down...  great shot Reza!



I've never felt the need to get one, but now I'm hooked!  Thanks!


----------



## gamdc20005

color is great..we are not wearing a uniform but it is an accessory ...but I guess if talking about the investment one does try to be on the "safer" side...at least for the first few bags


----------



## clarkda

Im debating what my next silk scarf purchase should be, what is everyones thoughts on les filles au carre in the black colourway?


----------



## Pegase

clarkda said:


> Im debating what my next silk scarf purchase should be, what is everyones thoughts on les filles au carre in the black colourway?


do u mean Au fil du Carre ?
ive never seen in in black, do u have pictures?
I have been standing in the H-Shop a couple of times in front of this motive, surely admirable... but.. there is a lot going on in that Carre!... it sort of scares me when i think about wearing it...  however, if that fits your style... why not!?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

r15324 said:


> Old photo of me with darling Jypsiere 34 and in head-to-toe Givenchy RTW and shoes



Love this pic, you look great


----------



## Mr.Chanel

modeling the H ostrich belt


----------



## miah100

Me shopping at Tiffany & Co. last week in NYC with my new scarf


----------



## birkin50cm

fatcat2523 said:


> I love carrying my Orange B40. However only when I dressed in natural color clothing though.


They DO have boxes for 40cm + HAC, I got the box for my 50cm HAC, stores dont give the box because it is so big it usually gets damaged in transit.

I got my 50cm HAC from Monaco and they saved the box for me


----------



## birkin50cm

Reza Khan said:


> The Kelly Relax 50CM does not come with a box, they don't make boxes that big.  Nor does the HAC 40 and above or the BIRKIN 50.


They DO have boxes for 40cm + HAC, I got the box for my 50cm HAC, stores dont give the box because it is so big it usually gets damaged in transit.

I got my 50cm HAC from Monaco and they saved the box for me


----------



## birkin50cm

pretty99 said:


> When they shipped mine from Paris, theres a box.
> They could hold size 50 bags. And I know there's a new big box for HAC which the cover location is difference to normal boxes


The box is not new, and yes the cover is located on the narrowest part of the box as opposed to the widest like other normal boxes


----------



## Love-Vintage

miah100 said:


> Me shopping at Tiffany & Co. last week in NYC with my new scarf


Is that the iris medor clutch??


----------



## miah100

Love-Vintage said:


> Is that the iris medor clutch??



Umm no  I'm not that fimilair with Hermes clutches, I bought this clutch at Vince Camuto in NYC and wore back to Atlanta. While on the plane the lady sitting across from us in business said she loved my Hermes and I thanked Her and just thought she was mistaken because it wasn't Hermes and then last week while shopping at nordstrom the SA said the same thing! So finally I told her It wasn't an Hermes! And she told me all about the Hermes clutch it looked just like and I was shocked! I couldn't believe I bought a clutch that was kinda like a "faux" Hermes. I mean like its not like I can't afford Hermes, I have two birkins. I was kinda disappointed with myself because I really love the clutch but feel like I bought a fake but Vince Camuto is a reputable brand!


----------



## Souris

If anyone so happen to come across a 40cm/45cm/50cm HAC in any colour please let me know


----------



## Pegase

Souris said:


> If anyone so happen to come across a 40cm/45cm/50cm HAC in any colour please let me know



I  held one a few months ago in Bangkok. Dont remember the exact size but it was HUGE and very heavy (with gold HD). It was middle in the city in a small retailers shop just a few meters from the Hard Rock Cafe....


----------



## Souris

Thanks Pegase. The HAC is indeed heavy. I was hoping to purchase the bag from a Hermes boutique tho.


----------



## clarkda

Souris said:


> Thanks Pegase. The HAC is indeed heavy. I was hoping to purchase the bag from a Hermes boutique tho.


 
try japan, they are really the only stores that have birkins etc on the shelf, but they are expensive, i remember seeing a post about a new store that openned that was tiny, but it had all the high end pieces, croc, diamond hardware etc im guessing they would have a few HAC as well


----------



## clarkda

Pegase said:


> do u mean Au fil du Carre ?
> ive never seen in in black, do u have pictures?
> I have been standing in the H-Shop a couple of times in front of this motive, surely admirable... but.. there is a lot going on in that Carre!... it sort of scares me when i think about wearing it... however, if that fits your style... why not!?


 
 yes that is the one, ive attached an image, i think the scarf looks really cool when folded, im kinda annoyed i didnt get it before the price increase though!


----------



## Souris

Reza Khan said:


> Shot of my cashmere Couverture shawl and Black Corduroy Funk hat.


You look charming Reza


----------



## Souris

clarkda said:


> try japan, they are really the only stores that have birkins etc on the shelf, but they are expensive, i remember seeing a post about a new store that openned that was tiny, but it had all the high end pieces, croc, diamond hardware etc im guessing they would have a few HAC as well


 
I might go to Japan sometime this year so will check it out. Thanks clarkda


----------



## Souris

allanrvj said:


> Let me do the honors.
> 
> *castorny*:


 
Love your HAC!


----------



## Souris

Souris said:


> You look charming Reza


Hey guys,

Found this Hac on a website. What do you think? Is it the real deal?

http://deluxemall.com/rest-designer...ut-courroies-50cm-travel-birkin-bag-gold.html


----------



## Love-Vintage

Reza Khan said:


> Shot of my cashmere Couverture shawl and Black Corduroy Funk hat.



Wow  the shawl looks great on you. Wasn't it long to wrap around the neck?? 



Mr.Chanel said:


> modeling the H ostrich belt



Love the ostrichh


----------



## Pegase

clarkda said:


> yes that is the one, ive attached an image, i think the scarf looks really cool when folded, im kinda annoyed i didnt get it before the price increase though!



I know what u mean! Its so frustrating... I think you need a certain amount of time to decide if you want a specific Carre or not... but if you wait just a bit to long, they are sold out, or even more expensive!...
What kind of knot do u use?


----------



## clarkda

Pegase said:


> I know what u mean! Its so frustrating... I think you need a certain amount of time to decide if you want a specific Carre or not... but if you wait just a bit to long, they are sold out, or even more expensive!...
> What kind of knot do u use?



I usually wear them under a jacket untied or just with a double knot, ill upload pics when i get home tonight. You are totally right about it needing time to decide


----------



## ueynah

Souris said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Found this Hac on a website. What do you think? Is it the real deal?
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/rest-designer...ut-courroies-50cm-travel-birkin-bag-gold.html



please authenticate bag in the Please Authetnicate thread... even then, it is just for reference, as you should consider the seller history, in addition to whether the bag posted is indeed real or not.

HAC40 are NOT difficult to come by.  you should be able to go easily into the store and ask a SA to secure one for you.

good luck.


----------



## Souris

ueynah said:


> please authenticate bag in the Please Authetnicate thread... even then, it is just for reference, as you should consider the seller history, in addition to whether the bag posted is indeed real or not.
> 
> HAC40 are NOT difficult to come by. you should be able to go easily into the store and ask a SA to secure one for you.
> 
> good luck.


 
Thanks Ueynah. I spoke to the SA to reserve one for me when it does come in


----------



## discoadam

r15324 said:


> Old photo of me with darling Jypsiere 34 and in head-to-toe Givenchy RTW and shoes



Gorgeous bag. I love the way it holds shape, but so softly. Divine.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Here is my contribution for today. Natural ardennes birkin 40cm.

I had to cover my face and my cat's litter box


----------



## Jadeite

Quirky in a way, enjoying how it all puts nicely together with your outfit.


----------



## clarkda

Pegase said:


> I know what u mean! Its so frustrating... I think you need a certain amount of time to decide if you want a specific Carre or not... but if you wait just a bit to long, they are sold out, or even more expensive!...
> What kind of knot do u use?


 

heres generally how i wear hermes scarves, i was thinking the black colourway of that scarf would be good with black jackets etc


----------



## Love-Vintage

clarkda said:


> heres generally how i wear hermes scarves, i was thinking the black colourway of that scarf would be good with black jackets etc


I like the look of the first picture


----------



## macaroonchica93

Love-Vintage said:


> Here is my contribution for today. Natural ardennes birkin 40cm.
> 
> I had to cover my face and my cat's litter box



You wear the Birkin 40cm very well.
That is one very cute Cat.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Jadeite said:


> Quirky in a way, enjoying how it all puts nicely together with your outfit.



Thank you ! I like to mix things up 



macaroonchica93 said:


> You wear the Birkin 40cm very well.
> That is one very cute Cat.



Thank you ! He is so precious


----------



## CookyMonster

Love-Vintage said:


> Here is my contribution for today. Natural ardennes birkin 40cm.
> 
> I had to cover my face and my cat's litter box



Nice birkin,and your cute cat looks annoyed you're using his litter box


----------



## clarkda

a really simple h stack for the day


----------



## Pegase

clarkda said:


> heres generally how i wear hermes scarves, i was thinking the black colourway of that scarf would be good with black jackets etc



looks good Clarkda! 
I really like the fist one, I just might copy it!


----------



## bagshopr

Darling cat! and your Birkin is gorgeous as well.


----------



## Love-Vintage

CookyMonster said:


> Nice birkin,and your cute cat looks annoyed you're using his litter box



Thank you ! My cat seems to get annoyed at me every time I try to take a picture of him.



bagshopr said:


> Darling cat! and your Birkin is gorgeous as well.



Thank you ! I try to keep my bags away from my cat   Your cat is just soo adorable  !!


----------



## jmzr22

Thanks for posting these, Clarkda. Always great to see other men wearing silk scarves. I know that half the time when I put mine on, I become rather self conscious, that the whole looks too "fussy". Yours show us that they can indeed be worn easily and casually. Let's see more scarves, men!



clarkda said:


> heres generally how i wear hermes scarves, i was thinking the black colourway of that scarf would be good with black jackets etc


----------



## Pegase

jmzr22 said:


> Thanks for posting these, Clarkda. Always great to see other men wearing silk scarves. I know that hakf the time when I mine on, I become rather self conscious, that the whole looks too "fussy". Yours show us that they can indeed be work easily and casually. Let's see more scarves, men!


I totally second this!!!
show us your cool looks too jmzr22 !


----------



## Love-Vintage

I wish I look nice with scarves on unfortunately I look silly..

But I do like the scarf on the right side of the picture below. 

Does anyone know the name of this scarf?


----------



## Pegase

Love-Vintage said:


> I wish I look nice with scarves  but unfortunately I look silly
> 
> But I do like the scarf on the right side of the picture below.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this scarf?


well... you do look very good with your bag!!! =)

The picture is too small for me too identify any design on the scarf... maybe if u know the season of the runway show, you can narrow it down!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Pegase said:


> well... you do look very good with your bag!!! =)
> 
> The picture is too small for me too identify any design on the scarf... maybe if u know the season of the runway show, you can narrow it down!


Thank you ! I tried that scarf months ago, and it was the only scarf that complimented my looks. I forgot the name of it though. I think it was introduced fall 08


----------



## jmzr22

Reza, your shawl looks great! I applaud a man who can pull a GM off, and you've done just that. A question; I got my first GM shawl a few weeks ago, and with the weather cooling rapidly, it's almost time to wear it. BUT I have a nagging fear or wear, pulls, snags, etc, particularly where is comes to jacket zips, fingernails etc. how do you find yours is wearing? Are you careful with it? I'm rather a "Man's man", so I'm not planning on wearing this thing wrapped in cotton wool. Thanks!



Reza Khan said:


> Shot of my cashmere Couverture shawl and Black Corduroy Funk hat.


----------



## Pegase

Love-Vintage said:


> Thank you ! I tried that scarf months ago, and it was the only scarf that complimented my looks. I forgot the name of it though. I think it was introduced fall 08


have u tried a 70 cms scarf? its less fabric to "drape" and might be easier to start with... 

thre are so many different ways to wear a carre... maybe u just have to experiment, play around and find what works and what does not...! I had been wearing silk scarfs for a while and until i really felt comfortable with it did i started getting Hermes Carres...  But like I always say, it only works when u feel good about your outfit and wear it with confidence !


----------



## Love-Vintage

Pegase said:


> have u tried a 70 cms scarf? its less fabric to "drape" and might be easier to start with...
> 
> thre are so many different ways to wear a carre... maybe u just have to experiment, play around and find what works and what does not...! I had been wearing silk scarfs for a while and until i really felt comfortable with it did i started getting Hermes Carres...  But like I always say, it only works when u feel good about your outfit and wear it with confidence !


I did try on 70cm couple of times, but couldn't find the right one. Still looking for the neutral color to start off with. I need to study how to tie H scarves


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello! I'm thinking of buying a pair of Hermes Izmir sandals for my husband. I was hoping some of you might have personal experience with this style, with regards to comfort. I saw them in my local boutique, and noticed they are completely flat, without any arch support. If any of you own them, do you find them to be comfortable? Any thoughts greatly appreciated!


----------



## clarkda

Love-Vintage said:


> I did try on 70cm couple of times, but couldn't find the right one. Still looking for the neutral color to start off with. I need to study how to tie H scarves


 
you should get the 90 i was debating about, it looks great and is very neutral. the best thing to do is just play with them, some days i do amazing things with them and i can never remember how to do them again, but its really cool, or one of the giant ones could look really cool if you double around your neck. although they are mainly womens ideas you can get a set of knotting cards free with a silk scarf.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

etoile de mer said:


> Hello! I'm thinking of buying a pair of Hermes Izmir sandals for my husband. I was hoping some of you might have personal experience with this style, with regards to comfort. I saw them in my local boutique, and noticed they are completely flat, without any arch support. If any of you own them, do you find them to be comfortable? Any thoughts greatly appreciated!



They have NO arch support whatsoever... I don't wear them for long walks at all... I wear them at home only, or walking down to local cafe... and I do enjoy them!
I have also added a very thin pair of Vibram sole on them to increase durability and better grip.
They are very comfortable BUT NOT for long walks as they have NO arch support.
They are gorgeous and well-made... like slippers of any kind they are not designed for long walks.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Izmir in Chocolat (sorry... lighting is kinda dark)


My old pic wearing Izmir


----------



## ruktam

I think I'd share mind passion with H too.
hope you guys don't mind.
My XL Clic Clac Blacked H





My XL Clic Clac Blacked H and Kelly Lounge 




Kelly Lounge 




Black CDC




last but not least, My Kelly32 sellier Bougainvillea Epsoms with Dior Granville's strap





All pic are from my Instagram and mostly wore here is Givenchy's Tops.( which I love to death)
thanks so much for letting me shared.


----------



## clarkda

ruktam said:


> I think I'd share mind passion with H too.
> hope you guys don't mind.
> My XL Clic Clac Blacked H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My XL Clic Clac Blacked H and Kelly Lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last but not least, My Kelly32 sellier Bougainvillea Epsoms with Dior Granville's strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pic are from my Instagram and mostly wore here is Givenchy's Tops.( which I love to death)
> thanks so much for letting me shared.


 

Love your CDC, and i love givenchy also, i have the rottweiler jumper nd teeshirt, i dont wear them as much as i should, where are the jeans from in the last picture, they looked waxed and uber cool


----------



## Love-Vintage

clarkda said:


> you should get the 90 i was debating about, it looks great and is very neutral. the best thing to do is just play with them, some days i do amazing things with them and i can never remember how to do them again, but its really cool, or one of the giant ones could look really cool if you double around your neck. although they are mainly womens ideas you can get a set of knotting cards free with a silk scarf.



I guess there's million ways of tying H scarfs. Since I don't own any H scarves, I can't play around with it. It gives me excuse me to go to H today  Do you find it easier to work with 90cm or 70cm?




ruktam said:


> I think I'd share mind passion with H too.
> hope you guys don't mind.
> My XL Clic Clac Blacked H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My XL Clic Clac Blacked H and Kelly Lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last but not least, My Kelly32 sellier Bougainvillea Epsoms with Dior Granville's strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pic are from my Instagram and mostly wore here is Givenchy's Tops.( which I love to death)
> thanks so much for letting me shared.



I love this look  especially givenchy tops which I am obsessed. Please do share more!


----------



## clarkda

Love-Vintage said:


> I guess there's million ways of tying H scarfs. Since I don't own any H scarves, I can't play around with it. It gives me excuse me to go to H today  Do you find it easier to work with 90cm or 70cm?
> 
> for what i do, i think 90 is better, plus more designs are available which is a plus when looking for a scarf for men. as i said before, i normally just wear it under a jacket or looped, im not using it as a tie with a collared shirt or anything, so what i do either giant or 90 works well. plus if you are creative you can also use them as belts


----------



## ruktam

clarkda said:


> Love your CDC, and i love givenchy also, i have the rottweiler jumper nd teeshirt, i dont wear them as much as i should, where are the jeans from in the last picture, they looked waxed and uber cool



Hi, The jeans is from G-star, it is wax coated, the denim is stretch and fairy thin, so its very comfortable  however I think you can easily find the waxed coated from Balmain, Dior Homme to NudieJeans. 



Love-Vintage said:


> I love this look  especially givenchy tops which I am obsessed. Please do share more!


thank you so much! Im sure keeping up


----------



## Pegase

etoile de mer said:


> Hello! I'm thinking of buying a pair of Hermes Izmir sandals for my husband. I was hoping some of you might have personal experience with this style, with regards to comfort. I saw them in my local boutique, and noticed they are completely flat, without any arch support. If any of you own them, do you find them to be comfortable? Any thoughts greatly appreciated!



I also have a pair of Hermes sandals, not izmir however, i dont know the name of the design but the do have a leather strap around the heels. They are also flat with no arch support, but that is not a problem for me at all! I guess it depends o what he is used to wearing!? dos he uses other flat sandals? or flip flops? Mine are in a cream colored leather.... it took me a while to gather up enough courage to wear them "outside"...  They are really soft and comfortable and look really elegant even if you just see a few leather straps around the feet! I mus admit.. i adore them! ! !


----------



## Pegase

ruktam said:


> I think I'd share mind passion with H too.
> hope you guys don't mind.
> My XL Clic Clac Blacked H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great look! The Click Clak is really cool!


----------



## etoile de mer

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> They have NO arch support whatsoever... I don't wear them for long walks at all... I wear them at home only, or walking down to local cafe... and I do enjoy them!
> I have also added a very thin pair of Vibram sole on them to increase durability and better grip.
> They are very comfortable BUT NOT for long walks as they have NO arch support.
> They are gorgeous and well-made... like slippers of any kind they are not designed for long walks.





Pegase said:


> I also have a pair of Hermes sandals, not izmir however, i dont know the name of the design but the do have a leather strap around the heels. They are also flat with no arch support, but that is not a problem for me at all! I guess it depends o what he is used to wearing!? dos he uses other flat sandals? or flip flops? Mine are in a cream colored leather.... it took me a while to gather up enough courage to wear them "outside"...  They are really soft and comfortable and look really elegant even if you just see a few leather straps around the feet! I mus admit.. i adore them! ! !



*ORFEO ROUGE H*, and *Pegase*,

Thanks so very much for your replies. 
So helpful to hear of your experience with this type of sandal. 
Likely best to just buy him a pair, and see how he feels about them. 
I think he'd like the Izmir best, being a slip-on design.
Hermes does gorgeous simplicity so well, enjoy your sandals!


----------



## discoadam

ruktam said:


> I think I'd share mind passion with H too.
> hope you guys don't mind.
> My XL Clic Clac Blacked H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My XL Clic Clac Blacked H and Kelly Lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last but not least, My Kelly32 sellier Bougainvillea Epsoms with Dior Granville's strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pic are from my Instagram and mostly wore here is Givenchy's Tops.( which I love to death)
> thanks so much for letting me shared.



Wow! Wow! You are proof positive that when worn with masculine panace wrist wear like the CDC and an enamel H bracelet in its widest version can be rocked by a man with through devil-may-care style. You Sir and an inspiration to all men who look H and want to rock the look as well as the ladies do, and quite often in fact better than they do! H it up!


----------



## Pegase

etoile de mer said:


> *ORFEO ROUGE H*, and *Pegase*,
> 
> Thanks so very much for your replies.
> So helpful to hear of your experience with this type of sandal.
> Likely best to just buy him a pair, and see how he feels about them.
> I think he'd like the Izmir best, being a slip-on design.
> Hermes does gorgeous simplicity so well, enjoy your sandals!



Lucky Guy!!!!


----------



## Reza Khan

jmzr22 said:


> Reza, your shawl looks great! I applaud a man who can pull a GM off, and you've done just that. A question; I got my first GM shawl a few weeks ago, and with the weather cooling rapidly, it's almost time to wear it. BUT I have a nagging fear or wear, pulls, snags, etc, particularly where is comes to jacket zips, fingernails etc. how do you find yours is wearing? Are you careful with it? I'm rather a "Man's man", so I'm not planning on wearing this thing wrapped in cotton wool. Thanks!



Thanks for the compliments!  I know what you mean about fears of snagging etc.  Zippers can be very dangerous.  I must say I am careful with it when I'm wearing it with jackets etc.  usually wear them with non zippered coats.  Other than that it's pretty easy to wear.  Enjoy it and have fun!


----------



## Souris

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> I love colored bags for men.  I'm waiting for my HAC 40CM in Bleu Electrique!  I think the colors are all so  amazing they don't need to match anything.



I would love to see that bag


----------



## Souris

clarkda said:
			
		

> a really simple h stack for the day



What are the sizes of your bracelets Clarkda? I'm
Interested in the Kelly Double Tour but most are in S size


----------



## clarkda

Souris said:


> What are the sizes of your bracelets Clarkda? I'm
> Interested in the Kelly Double Tour but most are in S size



They r medium, always a bit tight to begin with but they stretch a bit, i think only cdc come in large at the moment.


----------



## Jadeite

Wow ruktam, such creative application showcasing your Hermes. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ruktam

discoadam said:


> Wow! Wow! You are proof positive that when worn with masculine panace wrist wear like the CDC and an enamel H bracelet in its widest version can be rocked by a man with through devil-may-care style. You Sir and an inspiration to all men who look H and want to rock the look as well as the ladies do, and quite often in fact better than they do! H it up!



thanks sooo much! 


Jadeite said:


> Wow ruktam, such creative application showcasing your Hermes. Thanks for the pics.


sure thing!


----------



## HPoirot

My new KDTs. (and my PAM) 

Still experimenting on how best to wear them. 

Can someone advice on how best to wear them both?


----------



## MrsJstar

HPoirot said:


> My new KDTs. (and my PAM)
> 
> Still experimenting on how best to wear them.
> 
> Can someone advice on how best to wear them both?


Love this pic!! Your bracelets are TDF!! What bag are you carring?!


----------



## HPoirot

Thanks *MrsJstar*! I'm still trying to figure out the best way to wear them, ideally together. haha

Otherwise my gf will ask to wear the other one!

It's an Orange PM Evelyn. Posted a new pic of it in the Action thread.


----------



## Souris

I finally found the Pegasus scarf but it's in faded pink. Do you guys think it's too feminine on a guy? How do you suggest I use it?


----------



## LxTxNx

Is it hard to come across a Kelly bracelet in black?


----------



## Pegase

Souris said:


> I finally found the Pegasus scarf but it's in faded pink. Do you guys think it's too feminine on a guy? How do you suggest I use it?


*Souris!*

congratulations on your Pegase! Last year i almost bought it in pink, but at the end got the white one instead. I dont think pink is too feminine, and this huge of pink goes so well with so many colors! e.g. braun-s, blue-s, gray -s and also light colors and even white! 
Just wear it and find out what works best for you! 
U can always roll it in to a long band and loop it around your neck (Look at Clakda's Foto,!)
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/space-for-guys-modeling-their-hermes-377429-126.html#post21534116


----------



## Love-Vintage

LxTxNx said:


> Is it hard to come across a Kelly bracelet in black?


Not really. I just saw two black/phw and one black/ghw  at Madison few days ago.


----------



## LxTxNx

Love-Vintage said:


> Not really. I just saw two black/phw and one black/ghw  at Madison few days ago.



What do they retail now days? I think I'm getting one.


----------



## jmzr22

Souris said:


> I finally found the Pegasus scarf but it's in faded pink. Do you guys think it's too feminine on a guy? How do you suggest I use it?



Beautiful. I have the same scarf in the gold/yellow colourway, and it's super easy to wear. I also have In The Pocket in the baby pink colourway and find it's an easy colour and design to wear. It works best for me with neutral or solid-coloured jackets/coats, a textured chocolate brown heavy sweater or all-black outfits. Here are a pair or not-so great pictures of it in action. I'd say that yours would be easier to wear as it's all essentially one colour.


----------



## Love-Vintage

LxTxNx said:


> What do they retail now days? I think I'm getting one.


I think it is somewhere $440 to $500


----------



## Souris

jmzr22 said:
			
		

> Beautiful. I have the same scarf in the gold/yellow colourway, and it's super easy to wear. I also have In The Pocket in the baby pink colourway and find it's an easy colour and design to wear. It works best for me with neutral or solid-coloured jackets/coats, a textured chocolate brown heavy sweater or all-black outfits. Here are a pair or not-so great pictures of it in action. I'd say that yours would be easier to wear as it's all essentially one colour.



You look dashing with the scarf jmzr22. Thanks for sharing. I wanted to return the scarf but on second thoughts, no


----------



## LxTxNx

Love-Vintage said:


> I think it is somewhere $440 to $500



Thank you for your help


----------



## Pegase

jmzr22 said:


> Beautiful. I have the same scarf in the gold/yellow colourway, and it's super easy to wear. I also have In The Pocket in the baby pink colourway and find it's an easy colour and design to wear. It works best for me with neutral or solid-coloured jackets/coats, a textured chocolate brown heavy sweater or all-black outfits. Here are a pair or not-so great pictures of it in action. I'd say that yours would be easier to wear as it's all essentially one colour.



Looking quite handsome* jmzr22* !


----------



## bagidiotic

hi guys
is there a reliable website or thread that men post up their new or use hermes items which i can view for purchase?
coz i have been searching some discont products for long time n desperate hehe
i love tis thread coz all u look stylo n great taste


----------



## Pegase

bagidiotic said:


> hi guys
> is there a reliable website or thread that men post up their new or use hermes items which i can view for purchase?
> coz i have been searching some discont products for long time n desperate hehe
> i love tis thread coz all u look stylo n great taste


If there is such a website, i would love to know it!!!!

There is of course Ebay, but from what you hear, most of it is fake! and after watching it for a while, i admit there are quite a lot of counterfeit products for sale on ebay and in the internet, for very high prices too!!!!


----------



## clarkda

Pegase said:


> If there is such a website, i would love to know it!!!!
> 
> There is of course Ebay, but from what you hear, most of it is fake! and after watching it for a while, i admit there are quite a lot of counterfeit products for sale on ebay and in the internet, for very high prices too!!!!



There is fashionphile, its a bit more on the expensive side but they only sell authentic and sometimes get kd, cdc, jypsiere and scarves, they also allow layaway


----------



## bagidiotic

thank u pegase n clarkda for ur respone
i m so desperate to get some limited ed stuff n also old colours bags tats no more in productions,i like older bags fm hermes personally i feel q.c. are much better the feel n touch of it haha


----------



## calisnoopy

*BF in Hermes Cashmere/Silk Shawl (I think its Bleu Thalassa and something else...sorry I'm horrible with remembering Hermes Shawl Pattern Names and Colorways)*


----------



## fatcat2523

calisnoopy said:


> *BF in Hermes Cashmere/Silk Shawl (I think its Bleu Thalassa and something else...sorry I'm horrible with remembering Hermes Shawl Pattern Names and Colorways)*


 
So did your BF got the jypsiere at the end?


----------



## calisnoopy

fatcat2523 said:


> So did your BF got the jypsiere at the end?


 

*yesss picked it up yesterday, went with the Etain/Indigo Jypsiere in 34!!!*

*we're now Jypsiere twins cos i got the 28 in Bleu Electrique! *


----------



## fatcat2523

calisnoopy said:


> *yesss picked it up yesterday, went with the Etain/Indigo Jypsiere in 34!!!*
> 
> *we're now Jypsiere twins cos i got the 28 in Bleu Electrique! *


 
Congrats!!! Any Reveal?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

fatcat2523 said:


> Congrats!!! Any Reveal?



can i ask you a question.... ive been looking through this thread quite often now and i often see the picture of you pet and cannot figure out it is doing... so may i ask, what is it doing???


----------



## fatcat2523

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> can i ask you a question.... ive been looking through this thread quite often now and i often see the picture of you pet and cannot figure out it is doing... so may i ask, what is it doing???


 
Hahaha that's what my pet does what I call him for a walk. He hates going out for a walk, so he would lay down with his "back" turns to me.


----------



## cityboy340

fatcat2523 said:


> Hahaha that's what my pet does what I call him for a walk. He hates going out for a walk, so he would lay down with his "back" turns to me.



LOL I was kinda wondering the same thing, now we know!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

fatcat2523 said:


> Hahaha that's what my pet does what I call him for a walk. He hates going out for a walk, so he would lay down with his "back" turns to me.



haha ok what i thought was a lot worse... i thought that you took a pic of your dog doing a you know poo poo!!! LOL


----------



## calisnoopy

fatcat2523 said:


> Congrats!!! Any Reveal?


 
soooon...hes graduating in a month and we're packing and planning our move back to Cali, so its been a huge mess and all lately...will try to snap pics when i can 



L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> can i ask you a question.... ive been looking through this thread quite often now and i often see the picture of you pet and cannot figure out it is doing... so may i ask, what is it doing???


 
that is hilarious LOL


----------



## Love-Vintage

calisnoopy said:


> *yesss picked it up yesterday, went with the Etain/Indigo Jypsiere in 34!!!*
> 
> *we're now Jypsiere twins cos i got the 28 in Bleu Electrique! *



Please do show us the couple shots!!


----------



## Pegase

calisnoopy said:


> *BF in Hermes Cashmere/Silk Shawl (I think its Bleu Thalassa and something else...sorry I'm horrible with remembering Hermes Shawl Pattern Names and Colorways)*


looking good Calisnoopy! good color choice!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> can i ask you a question.... ive been looking through this thread quite often now and i often see the picture of you pet and cannot figure out it is doing... so may i ask, what is it doing???



I often wondered the same thing!


----------



## demonlover

Reza Khan said:


> Thanks for the compliments! I know what you mean about fears of snagging etc. Zippers can be very dangerous. I must say I am careful with it when I'm wearing it with jackets etc. usually wear them with non zippered coats. Other than that it's pretty easy to wear. Enjoy it and have fun!


 
Hi guys! I think its worst enemy is probaby velcro, which should be banned!! Anyway, accidents can be prevented, but even with normal wear I find the cashmere silk blend starts to look worn a lot faster than silk twill. It becomes fuzzy soon enough and pilling follows, which is annoying. Here's an article from the wonderful Maitai on how to treat pilling on cashmere.

Attached pic shows perhaps another way to wear a GM shawl in warmer temperature, when you might not want to wrap it around your neck too snugly. With a clean and classic design like Couvertures and a simple colourway, it won't look too over the top worn over a jacket, I guess...


----------



## calisnoopy

Love-Vintage said:


> Please do show us the couple shots!!


 
*will try to soon!!!*



Pegase said:


> looking good Calisnoopy! good color choice!


 
*haha thanks...thats my BF though, not me *


----------



## calisnoopy

Love-Vintage said:


> Please do show us the couple shots!!


 
will try to soon...most likely will post on my blog or here http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/calisnoopys-showcase-316423-54.html



Pegase said:


> looking good Calisnoopy! good color choice!


 
thankss haha, but thats my BF


----------



## Pegase

demonlover said:


> Hi guys! I think its worst enemy is probaby velcro, which should be banned!! Anyway, accidents can be prevented, but even with normal wear I find the cashmere silk blend starts to look worn a lot faster than silk twill. It becomes fuzzy soon enough and pilling follows, which is annoying. Here's an article from the wonderful Maitai on how to treat pilling on cashmere.
> 
> Attached pic shows perhaps another way to wear a GM shawl in warmer temperature, when you might not want to wrap it around your neck too snugly. With a clean and classic design like Couvertures and a simple colourway, it won't look too over the top worn over a jacket, I guess...


ive heard this before, that the cashemere GMs start to peel witch i think is unacceptable considering the price!... I am still very careful with mine.. But even girls with no beard have reported this....


----------



## Pegase

calisnoopy said:


> will try to soon...most likely will post on my blog or here http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/calisnoopys-showcase-316423-54.html
> 
> 
> 
> thankss haha, but thats my BF


well then... compliments for him too! =))


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pegase said:


> ive heard this before, that the cashemere GMs start to peel witch i think is unacceptable considering the price!... I am still very careful with mine.. But even girls with no beard have reported this....




My GM which is only a few months old is not holding up as well as I would have liked. This will not stop me from buying more, but I have heard that the older GMs are much sturdier. 
And I don't have a beard, haha.


----------



## Mr.Chanel

ruby constance belt and Fendi T-shirt


----------



## demonlover

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My GM which is only a few months old is not holding up as well as I would have liked. This will not stop me from buying more, but I have heard that the older GMs are much sturdier.
> And I don't have a beard, haha.


 
Does its fragile nature make it more precious, I wonder? I agree, this might not be a consideration before my next purchase of a GM, not half as much as the price and whether the design is suitable anyway. Though it definitely makes a pre-owned piece not so desirable...

Pilling is inevitable even with high quality cashmere. I have in fact heard that the better the quality the more it tends to occur (because of the finer fibres?) Perhaps blending it with silk already makes it stronger? It's indeed more pronounced where it comes in contact with the chin. I don't sport a beard, but stubble is bad enough. Pilling comes from friction, therefore on a wool sweater it's worst on the flanks and the insides of the arms, as the two surfaces constantly rub against each other, and it is obviously worse on a shawl.

But then I'm sure all these don't mean it will fall apart in a few years. Maybe it'll be just like patina on silver, which comes with wear but doesn't get worse after a while, and hopefully adds character (unless you are a perfectionist)


----------



## YepYep

Mr.Chanel said:


> ruby constance belt and Fendi T-shirt



Sweet combo.


----------



## Pegase

Mr.Chanel said:


> ruby constance belt and Fendi T-shirt


Cool T-shirt!


----------



## Love-Vintage

@ HAuctions


----------



## JWiseman

omg @Love-Vintage, where are you? I need to go there a.s.a.p. I'm dying over here!


----------



## Reza Khan

I was just looking thorough those lots at that auction, wow what an amazing collection, so many must have bags and so much CROC!!!!!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

JWiseman said:


> omg @Love-Vintage, where are you? I need to go there a.s.a.p. I'm dying over here!



This is Heritage auction 



Reza Khan said:


> I was just looking thorough those lots at that auction, wow what an amazing collection, so many must have bags and so much CROC!!!!!!



Yes I saw lots and lots of crocs !! It was amazing but boy that bag was heavyy


----------



## Pegase

Love-Vintage said:


> @ HAuctions


where / what is Heritage Auction!?
how much did that went for!???


----------



## Love-Vintage

Pegase said:


> where / what is Heritage Auction!?
> how much did that went for!???


It was just luncheon that we had yesterday at NYC


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

demonlover said:


> Does its fragile nature make it more precious, I wonder? I agree, this might not be a consideration before my next purchase of a GM, not half as much as the price and whether the design is suitable anyway. Though it definitely makes a pre-owned piece not so desirable...
> 
> Pilling is inevitable even with high quality cashmere. I have in fact heard that the better the quality the more it tends to occur (because of the finer fibres?) Perhaps blending it with silk already makes it stronger? It's indeed more pronounced where it comes in contact with the chin. I don't sport a beard, but stubble is bad enough. Pilling comes from friction, therefore on a wool sweater it's worst on the flanks and the insides of the arms, as the two surfaces constantly rub against each other, and it is obviously worse on a shawl.
> 
> But then I'm sure all these don't mean it will fall apart in a few years. Maybe it'll be just like patina on silver, which comes with wear but doesn't get worse after a while, and hopefully adds character (unless you are a perfectionist)


The quality of Hermes' CAshmere has gone down a bit... My Loro Piana does not pill as much as my Hermes... and the scarves I bought 8 years ago hold up better the recent one... I have been skeptical now from buying Hermes' cashmere since last year... but silk is always okay. If it is chucky knit and Made in Scoland (as most chucky cashmere knits by H are made in Scotland) then they are still okay IMHO.


----------



## iylin265

Love-Vintage said:


> @ HAuctions


OMG!  The Croc one is to die for!!! Wish I was there immersing in all that fabulousness!!!!


----------



## CookyMonster

Mr.Chanel said:


> ruby constance belt and Fendi T-shirt



Nice,i'm inspired!


----------



## Inkbluelover

Souris said:


> If anyone so happen to come across a 40cm/45cm/50cm HAC in any colour please let me know



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-H...A_Backpacks&hash=item256fcbdb86#ht_2146wt_689

How about this one?


----------



## Souris

Inkbluelover said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-H...A_Backpacks&hash=item256fcbdb86#ht_2146wt_689
> 
> How about this one?


 
Thanks Inkblue for the suggestion. The bag looks a little...tired... lol


----------



## Reza Khan

Love-Vintage said:


> This is Heritage auction
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I saw lots and lots of crocs !! It was amazing but boy that bag was heavyy



I have my eye on that 50CM Birkin Eben in Croc, I see it didn't sell and is still available....


----------



## Pegase

Reza Khan said:


> I have my eye on that 50CM Birkin Eben in Croc, I see it didn't sell and is still available....


where did u "see" this? where you there??


----------



## sydspy

it's been a while not posting on this thread.........here is me with my latest acquisitions........ 

40cm Fauve Barenia/Bleu Azteque Birkin











40cm Shadow Birkin











45cm Long handle Birkin


----------



## bagidiotic

Welcome back sydspy so miss ur collections
U n ur bags look great as usual


----------



## Reza Khan

Pegase said:


> where did u "see" this? where you there??



At HERITAGE AUCTIONS in NY.  You can see the bags online, you need to register first.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Reza Khan said:


> I have my eye on that 50CM Birkin Eben in Croc, I see it didn't sell and is still available....



Yes it is so gorgeous!! Hope you get it 



sydspy said:


> it's been a while not posting on this thread.........here is me with my latest acquisitions........
> 
> 40cm Fauve Barenia/Bleu Azteque Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40cm Shadow Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45cm Long handle Birkin



Love your birkin with CL  I'm trying to match my birkin with CL but CL in ny has limited choices


----------



## Pegase

sydspy said:


> it's been a while not posting on this thread.........here is me with my latest acquisitions........
> 
> 40cm Fauve Barenia/Bleu Azteque Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40cm Shadow Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45cm Long handle Birkin


Gorgeous bags Sydspy!
do you "just" buy them along the way, or are they are ordered...?


----------



## sydspy

Pegase said:


> Gorgeous bags Sydspy!
> do you "just" buy them along the way, or are they are ordered...?



The Fauve Barenia is my SO.........The shadow was also on the order for me........


----------



## flower71

sydspy said:


> The Fauve Barenia is my SO.........The shadow was also on the order for me........


Nice to see you around sydspy, How have you been?
Very busy as I can see


----------



## ueynah

sydspy said:
			
		

> it's been a while not posting on this thread.........here is me with my latest acquisitions........
> 
> 40cm Fauve Barenia/Bleu Azteque Birkin
> 
> 40cm Shadow Birkin
> 
> 45cm Long handle Birkin



Nice to see you back on tpf! All three are TDF!  You must be super VVVVIPs to get three such gorgy unicorns!


----------



## sydspy

ueynah said:


> Nice to see you back on tpf! All three are TDF!  You must be super VVVVIPs to get three such gorgy unicorns!



dear *ueynah*.......I am just an ordinary customer .......no status attached.....


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> it's been a while not posting on this thread.........here is me with my latest acquisitions........
> 
> 40cm Fauve Barenia/Bleu Azteque Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40cm Shadow Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45cm Long handle Birkin


Happy to see Mr SunShine is back  I always smile when I see your post!!! ... Fauve - Bleu Azteq is a sharp combo!


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Happy to see Mr SunShine is back  I always smile when I see your post!!! ... Fauve - Bleu Azteq is a sharp combo!



Hi *ORFEO ROUGE H*......thank you for your nice comment......... I was actually thinking twice , three times  , four times before I decided to post pictures here again..........this place is getting quite scary.........KWIM..............


----------



## JeanGranger

sydspy said:


> it's been a while not posting on this thread.........here is me with my latest acquisitions........
> 
> 40cm Fauve Barenia/Bleu Azteque Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40cm Shadow Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45cm Long handle Birkin



You looks great with all your new bags. Especially the shadow Birkin
Love you with long hair too


----------



## sydspy

Mai1981 said:


> You looks great with all your new bags. Especially the shadow Birkin
> Love you with long hair too



Thank you thank you........


----------



## sydspy

flower71 said:


> Nice to see you around sydspy, How have you been?
> Very busy as I can see[/QUO
> 
> I have been well , thank you.......yep so so busy ........ha ha ha.........


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage said:


> Love your birkin with CL  I'm trying to match my birkin with CL but CL in ny has limited choices



thought you would have had more choices there in term of better collections......


----------



## fashionistaO

ur back!!!  Looking fab dear VVVVIP




sydspy said:


> dear *ueynah*.......I am just an ordinary customer .......no status attached.....


----------



## sydspy

fashionistaO said:


> ur back!!!  Looking fab dear VVVVIP



dear.......I am not even close to becoming any VIP .........


----------



## fashionistaO

dearie, You ARE, amongst our tpfers 




sydspy said:


> dear.......I am not even close to becoming any VIP .........


----------



## sydspy

fashionistaO said:


> dearie, You ARE, amongst our tpfers



:kiss:


----------



## ahmoo

sydspy said:


> it's been a while not posting on this thread.........here is me with my latest acquisitions........
> 
> 40cm Fauve Barenia/Bleu Azteque Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40cm Shadow Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45cm Long handle Birkin



Wow the SO!! It's a GEM!!!!!


----------



## Pegase

sydspy said:


> Hi *ORFEO ROUGE H*......thank you for your nice comment......... I was actually thinking twice , three times  , four times before I decided to post pictures here again..........this place is getting quite scary.........KWIM..............


What do u mean Sydspy...? scary!? lol
anyway... im glad u posted! those are beautiful pieces! and its always much fun to see you wear all your gorgeous H - stuff ! =)


----------



## bagidiotic

Yes sydspy why is it scary in tis forum? Did something bad happen to u? We always enjoy sharing our love our scored our passion n pride here we enjoy seeing ur unique collection 
Some member great buys if not this forum we can never get a chance to view n admired thank u


----------



## talea

congrats Sydspy....!


----------



## sydspy

talea said:


> congrats Sydspy....!



hi hi *talea*.....nice seeing you here again....


----------



## sydspy

when I said "this place is getting quite scary"........I didn't mean this particular thread.....I meant a public forum in general..........hopefully, I haven't upset anyone, if I did I really do apologise......

I do love to share my happiness and also enjoy seeing other members happiness ...........and will share more pictures in the future.........thank you for all the lovely comments as always.........


----------



## Seedlessplum

This thread is so awesome!
You guys are so stylish and hip!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jmzr22

Sydspy! Your Barenia Birkin is pretty remarkable. Can I ask, was this a recent SO? The idea that Barenia is available for SO seems too good to be true...


----------



## footlocker

sydspy said:
			
		

> it's been a while not posting on this thread.........here is me with my latest acquisitions........
> 
> 40cm Fauve Barenia/Bleu Azteque Birkin
> 
> 40cm Shadow Birkin
> 
> 45cm Long handle Birkin



Welcome back Sydspy. Nice to see u back to the forum. Miss your sunshine smiles. Also congrats to your recent loots. All of them make me drooooooooooooool


----------



## bagidiotic

thank u sydspy,we looking forward seeing more of ur collections n nice pic


----------



## sydspy

footlocker said:


> Welcome back Sydspy. Nice to see u back to the forum. Miss your sunshine smiles. Also congrats to your recent loots. All of them make me drooooooooooooool



Thanks.........*footlocker*.....he he he..........


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:


> thank u sydspy,we looking forward seeing more of ur collections n nice pic



Thank you....... I will post more soon.........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Hi *ORFEO ROUGE H*......thank you for your nice comment......... I was actually thinking twice , three times  , four times before I decided to post pictures here again..........this place is getting quite scary.........KWIM..............


I know... I sign in just to see up-to-date things about new Hermes stuff...


----------



## Pegase

*Orfeo & Sydspy!*

that is kind of sad...  you are  both "stars" in this forum! who else has such a long history of Posts, Pics and knowledge! Guys are such a small minority in the Forum, its always great when u post!!!!


----------



## Jadeite

Sydspy, woohoo! Nice to see a collection of your action pics here.


----------



## jmzr22

Ebene Evergrain zip zap. Outfit, not really shown: Adam Kinmel light acid wash relaxed fit jeans, grey Nike Blazers, ice blue/green cashmere crew neck sweater and grey cashmere beanie with pom pom. It's a chilly Sydney morning.


----------



## jmzr22

Ebene Evergrain zip zap. Outfit, not really shown: Adam Kinmel light acid wash relaxed fit jeans, grey Nike Blazers, ice blue/green cashmere crew neck sweater and grey cashmere beanie with pom pom. It's a chilly Sydney morning.


----------



## Jadeite

nice zipzap and lovely sunshine, but missing the beautifully described outfit. How about another pic?


----------



## Seedlessplum

I love evergrain leather! It is so durable! Great shot you have!



jmzr22 said:


> Ebene Evergrain zip zap. Outfit, not really shown: Adam Kinmel light acid wash relaxed fit jeans, grey Nike Blazers, ice blue/green cashmere crew neck sweater and grey cashmere beanie with pom pom. It's a chilly Sydney morning.


----------



## Pegase

Jadeite said:


> nice zipzap and lovely sunshine, but missing the beautifully described outfit. How about another pic?


same here! now that u mention it, i would love to see the beanie with the pom pom! =)


----------



## clarkda

sydspy said:


> it's been a while not posting on this thread.........here is me with my latest acquisitions........
> 
> 40cm Fauve Barenia/Bleu Azteque Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40cm Shadow Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45cm Long handle Birkin



i love your louboutin rollerboys, and the shadow birkin!


----------



## Valmont

This is not technically Hermes but I spotted this guy yesterday wearing this t-shirt and I couldn't resist asking him if I could take a picture...


----------



## alterego

Valmont said:


> This is not technically Hermes but I spotted this guy yesterday wearing this t-shirt and I couldn't resist asking him if I could take a picture...



I like the tongue and cheek humor of this t-shirt.


----------



## YepYep

Valmont said:


> This is not technically Hermes but I spotted this guy yesterday wearing this t-shirt and I couldn't resist asking him if I could take a picture...



LOL I am sure he was happy you got the joke!


----------



## jmzr22

Valmont said:


> This is not technically Hermes but I spotted this guy yesterday wearing this t-shirt and I couldn't resist asking him if I could take a picture...



Grrrrr

This reminds me, I need to reevaluate how I wear my cashmere GM. I really can't wear it too high on the neck as the friction with my beard is really making it fuzz up pretty fast.


----------



## Pegase

jmzr22 said:


> Grrrrr
> 
> This reminds me, I need to reevaluate how I wear my cashmere GM. I really can't wear it too high on the neck as the friction with my beard is really making it fuzz up pretty fast.


if u let your beard grow long enough, that should not be a problem! right?


----------



## Pegase

Valmont said:


> This is not technically Hermes but I spotted this guy yesterday wearing this t-shirt and I couldn't resist asking him if I could take a picture...



I tried this webpage... but i cant find it!...


----------



## Reza Khan

jmzr22 said:


> Grrrrr
> 
> This reminds me, I need to reevaluate how I wear my cashmere GM. I really can't wear it too high on the neck as the friction with my beard is really making it fuzz up pretty fast.



Ha ha I know what you mean, I have the same problem.  Just makes you get creative with the way you wear it!


----------



## iylin265

Hope this works.  Had trouble sharing pics.  Here goes!!! My very warm scarf n 40 BB


----------



## Pegase

Reza Khan said:


> Ha ha I know what you mean, I have the same problem.  Just makes you get creative with the way you wear it!


one could always wear a silk (Carre, VS 70, silk Losagne) between the GM Shawl and the skin...! ;-9

*iylin265* Witch size is your gorgeous bag?????


----------



## ruktam

Hi guys...
hope you don'y mind me sharing this

Me with B35 Black togo PHW


----------



## LeahLVoes

Thanks for posting this! You look fabulous! Since the quality of LV goes down I am thinking about other labels... And Hermes would be really nice! 

Your photo helped me to decide wich size, since the most man carry 40s I've been so confused... But your 35 looks amazing and absolutely right on you. Do you mind me asking how tall you are? I am 6 feet tall... 




ruktam said:


> Hi guys...
> hope you don'y mind me sharing this
> 
> Me with B35 Black togo PHW


----------



## Love-Vintage

iylin265 said:


> View attachment 1711716
> 
> 
> Hope this works.  Had trouble sharing pics.  Here goes!!! My very warm scarf n 40 BB



Nice outfit. You wear it well! 



ruktam said:


> Hi guys...
> hope you don'y mind me sharing this
> 
> Me with B35 Black togo PHW



Hi there again! Love your ensemble as always


----------



## bagidiotic

Nice pics guys more shot pls u all look great


----------



## angi77

I love this thread! It is great get to see what others have!!!


----------



## iylin265

Pegase said:
			
		

> one could always wear a silk (Carre, VS 70, silk Losagne) between the GM Shawl and the skin...! ;-9
> 
> iylin265 Witch size is your gorgeous bag?????



Pegase, it's a 40.  I am infamous for carrying everything under the kitchen sink with me so it fits my needs perfectly.  I am also waiting for a 35 in the future, hopefully soon though my bank account certainly needs a little break for now....hehe.


----------



## Jadeite

ruktam, nice! love the shearling-lined jacket. is this taken with instagram?


----------



## sydspy

me with my MM Be Bop and 140cm Men's Silk & Cotton Shawl plus Men's Clic H and CdA bracelet......@ Mt cook looking over a gorgeous Little Hartley Valley.........


----------



## Jadeite

hello handsome!


----------



## iylin265

Hermes is an addiction!!!! 

It's a great motivation when I hit my lows at work......isn't crazy????  Haha!!!!


----------



## sydspy

Jadeite said:


> hello handsome!



Hello gooooooooooooooorgeous..........


----------



## pretty99

iylin265 said:


> View attachment 1712832
> 
> 
> Hermes is an addiction!!!!
> 
> It's a great motivation when I hit my lows at work......isn't crazy????  Haha!!!!



Orange retail therapy always works for moi............


----------



## footlocker

iylin265 said:


> View attachment 1712832
> 
> 
> Hermes is an addiction!!!!
> 
> It's a great motivation when I hit my lows at work......isn't crazy???? Haha!!!!


 
well done!


----------



## ueynah

looking good, boys! 

love to see everyone carrying various sizes and demonstrating that size does not equate masculinity... (pun intended! ) and if it suits your style, yes, you CAN carry/wear a bag in the crook of your arms!

keep them coming!


----------



## Seedlessplum

iylin265 said:


> View attachment 1712832
> 
> 
> Hermes is an addiction!!!!
> 
> It's a great motivation when I hit my lows at work......isn't crazy???? Haha!!!!


 
You've got great style!!!!
Love your pics!


----------



## loves

you know i really really really prefer the look of birkins on men. you guys just carry them so well.


----------



## sydspy

ueynah said:


> looking good, boys!
> 
> love to see everyone carrying various sizes and demonstrating that size does not equate masculinity... (pun intended! ) and if it suits your style, yes, you CAN carry/wear a bag in the crook of your arms!
> 
> keep them coming!



Totally agree with you...........we do all come in different size just like the bags..........so why can't a very petite guy carry a 30cm Birkin????.........


----------



## Pegase

iylin265 said:


> View attachment 1712832
> 
> 
> Hermes is an addiction!!!!
> 
> It's a great motivation when I hit my lows at work......isn't crazy????  Haha!!!!


It IS an addiction!
but one that suits you well =) You look really good with your babies! -the one with fur and ears too-!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Everybody looks so stylish with their H !


----------



## demonlover

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> The quality of Hermes' CAshmere has gone down a bit... My Loro Piana does not pill as much as my Hermes... and the scarves I bought 8 years ago hold up better the recent one... I have been skeptical now from buying Hermes' cashmere since last year... but silk is always okay. If it is chucky knit and Made in Scoland (as most chucky cashmere knits by H are made in Scotland) then they are still okay IMHO.


 
I dare say you are right about the declining quality. When I heard it for the first time, I thought it was purely nostalgia and didn't take it seriously. And a few others made the same observation, including your good self. Come to think of it, I have a H stole from the mid 90s and a 70 carre from several years back, both made of the same cashmere/silk blend (I think there is only one from H). Neither of them pills as badly as the Couvectures shawl I bought last winter.

I believe Couvectures is probably H's first 140 shawl for men (with a T in the product code). The design (as recently modelled by iylin265) is TDF! Loro Piana's stuffs are nice, though they are probably a lot subtler design wise? What are their prices like, say, for a shawl of similar sizes?


----------



## alterego

ueynah said:


> looking good, boys!
> 
> love to see everyone carrying various sizes and demonstrating that size does not equate masculinity... (pun intended! ) and if it suits your style, yes, you CAN carry/wear a bag in the crook of your arms!
> 
> keep them coming!



You made an excellent point here. A 50cm HAC does not make you look more manly nor does a 35cm Birkin make you look less manly.


----------



## ruktam

DennisLVoes said:


> Thanks for posting this! You look fabulous! Since the quality of LV goes down I am thinking about other labels... And Hermes would be really nice!
> 
> Your photo helped me to decide wich size, since the most man carry 40s I've been so confused... But your 35 looks amazing and absolutely right on you. Do you mind me asking how tall you are? I am 6 feet tall...



Hi,  Im only 5/8, maybe thats why 35 suits me better than a 40, and I think you'd look great in 40cm. 



Love-Vintage said:


> Nice outfit. You wear it well!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there again! Love your ensemble as always


thank you


----------



## bagidiotic

iylin265 said:


> View attachment 1712832
> 
> 
> Hermes is an addiction!!!!
> 
> It's a great motivation when I hit my lows at work......isn't crazy???? Haha!!!!


great pics n great motivation,loves to c men using hermes


----------



## Valmont

Pegase said:


> I tried this webpage... but i cant find it!...



I am sure Hermes lawyers already shut down anything related to this!:banned:


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

demonlover said:


> I dare say you are right about the declining quality. When I heard it for the first time, I thought it was purely nostalgia and didn't take it seriously. And a few others made the same observation, including your good self. Come to think of it, I have a H stole from the mid 90s and a 70 carre from several years back, both made of the same cashmere/silk blend (I think there is only one from H). Neither of them pills as badly as the Couvectures shawl I bought last winter.
> 
> I believe Couvectures is probably H's first 140 shawl for men (with a T in the product code). The design (as recently modelled by iylin265) is TDF! Loro Piana's stuffs are nice, though they are probably a lot subtler design wise? What are their prices like, say, for a shawl of similar sizes?



I know the plight of H cashmere, hence I bought H 140 Washed Silk instead... "Psyche" is a very nice design and I find it versatile 

The leather scarf ring I made it myself... as no H scarf-ring will be big enough for the way I wear my 140 washed silk...

and H silk is still top notch in quality at this point so it is still a good long term piece... as silk can be very warm too


----------



## Pegase

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I know the plight of H cashmere, hence I bought H 140 Washed Silk instead... "Psyche" is a very nice design and I find it versatile
> 
> The leather scarf ring I made it myself... as no H scarf-ring will be big enough for the way I wear my 140 washed silk...
> 
> and H silk is still top notch in quality at this point so it is still a good long term piece... as silk can be very warm too


its so great to see u wearing a scarf ring!... I've been willing to use one with a silk scarf this is the last motivation i needed! =))


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Pegase said:


> its so great to see u wearing a scarf ring!... I've been willing to use one with a silk scarf this is the last motivation i needed! =))


My scarf ring is very subtle and subdue and since Hermes does not make a ring that is big enough for 140 Washed Silk... So i made one myself with a bronze buckle and a small piece/stripe of brown leather... work out well I think.


----------



## Pegase

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My scarf ring is very subtle and subdue and since Hermes does not make a ring that is big enough for 140 Washed Silk... So i made one myself with a bronze buckle and a small piece/stripe of brown leather... work out well I think.


Well done! and really inspiring!!!!


----------



## Souris

New found attraction to GHW


----------



## Love-Vintage

Souris said:


> New found attraction to GHW


love the color. so warmm


----------



## Souris

Love-Vintage said:
			
		

> love the color. so warmm



Oh thank you LVintage


----------



## iylin265

Pegase said:


> It IS an addiction!
> but one that suits you well =) You look really good with your babies! -the one with fur and ears too-!





Seedlessplum said:


> You've got great style!!!!
> Love your pics!





bagidiotic said:


> great pics n great motivation,loves to c men using hermes





footlocker said:


> well done!





pretty99 said:


> Orange retail therapy always works for moi............



Thank you all for the kind words!!!  I am so glad to have found this outlet to express my fanaticism in everything Hermes......  I even showed my bf this forum to prove that I am not alone!!!


----------



## iylin265

Souris said:


> New found attraction to GHW



Love Love Love!!  Great combo of leather n GHW!!  I love the "wow factor" that exudes from it!


----------



## Souris

iylin265 said:


> Love Love Love!! Great combo of leather n GHW!! I love the "wow factor" that exudes from it!


 
Oh thanks ilylin. I wasnt sure about the GHW at first but now definitely digging it


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Souris said:


> New found attraction to GHW



congrats on getting such a nice bracelet.  The GHW is such a classic.


----------



## Souris

chkpfbeliever said:


> congrats on getting such a nice bracelet. The GHW is such a classic.


 
Thanks. I am growing more fond of it


----------



## Pegase

Souris said:


> New found attraction to GHW


wow! that is really a show stopper!


----------



## Souris

Pegase said:
			
		

> wow! that is really a show stopper!



Hopefully this will be the finale for my CDC this year! Can't believe I bought 3 in just 1 month. That H bug is incurable!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Souris said:


> Hopefully this will be the finale for my CDC this year! Can't believe I bought 3 in just 1 month. That H bug is incurable!


Very curable actually ... especially when we receive out credit card statement LOL!!!


----------



## iylin265

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Very curable actually ... especially when we receive out credit card statement LOL!!!



True that!!!  Thank goodness my heart is strong enough to withstand the occasional shock when I receive my statements.


----------



## Souris

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> Very curable actually ... especially when we receive out credit card statement LOL!!!



Totally worth it


----------



## bagidiotic

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I know the plight of H cashmere, hence I bought H 140 Washed Silk instead... "Psyche" is a very nice design and I find it versatile
> 
> The leather scarf ring I made it myself... as no H scarf-ring will be big enough for the way I wear my 140 washed silk...
> 
> and H silk is still top notch in quality at this point so it is still a good long term piece... as silk can be very warm too


 u r so creative n so stylish,if only u do extra n starts selling to us lol sure gd biz haha


----------



## bagidiotic

Souris said:


> Hopefully this will be the finale for my CDC this year! Can't believe I bought 3 in just 1 month. That H bug is incurable!


 haha we r sure there is no stop to this h viruses lol we r all victims too


----------



## Souris

bagidiotic said:
			
		

> haha we r sure there is no stop to this h viruses lol we r all victims too



Need to call in an exorsist!


----------



## Pegase

To all :
the decisive point is... YOU (ok, WE...) dont want to be cured!...
lol


----------



## Muslickz

iylin265 said:


> True that!!!  Thank goodness my heart is strong enough to withstand the occasional shock when I receive my statements.



my husband get the statements and I usually get a quick tongue lashing but it's over quick so it's worth every penny  lol

-M


----------



## apak579

Lol nice!


----------



## Pegase

Muslickz said:


> my husband get the statements and I usually get a quick tongue lashing but it's over quick so it's worth every penny  lol
> 
> -M


Lucky you!!!


----------



## Reza Khan

Here are some of my latest Hermes accessory looks featuring my Chaine D'Ancre TGM, H Heure Maxi Orange Edition, H Heure Round Quad Tour special order, Kelly Stretch, Hapi Maxi, Depeche, Slide & Collier De Chein X2.


----------



## Reza Khan

Souris said:


> New found attraction to GHW



Love the CDC with gold hardware.  Was this in Large?  I've yet to find a Large with gold


----------



## Jadeite

No Souris, stopping will hurt even more ....we are all afflicted with the same illness. Lol


----------



## Souris

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> Love the CDC with gold hardware.  Was this in Large?  I've yet to find a Large with gold



Hey Reza, I came across several GHW CDCs in large, both black and etaine.

The barenia with GHW I have is a small. I use the max size. 

I also have a BE croc in small but it kinda expand after a while and feels comfortable.

My black CDC in L is actually quite big and I use the smallest size.

You my have a H collection worthy of a store! 

I cant wait to see your BE HAC you ordered!


----------



## Souris

Jadeite said:
			
		

> No Souris, stopping will hurt even more ....we are all afflicted with the same illness. Lol



Hehe


----------



## Reza Khan

Souris said:


> Hey Reza, I came across several GHW CDCs in large, both black and etaine.
> 
> The barenia with GHW I have is a small. I use the max size.
> 
> I also have a BE croc in small but it kinda expand after a while and feels comfortable.
> 
> My black CDC in L is actually quite big and I use the smallest size.
> 
> You my have a H collection worthy of a store!
> 
> I cant wait to see your BE HAC you ordered!



Thanks for the info, my SA's in three stores are on a look out for a large in GOLD hardware, did you see those in the USA?   I'm also hoping to track down a BE with GOLD to match the new HAC, but seems no one has ordered BE in LARGE in the USA Thanks for the compliment!  It's an addiction like we all have lol!  Once i get the BE HAC I'll reveal it here so you can check it out.


----------



## sydspy

nice action shots........keep them coming.........


----------



## Souris

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, my SA's in three stores are on a look out for a large in GOLD hardware, did you see those in the USA?   I'm also hoping to track down a BE with GOLD to match the new HAC, but seems no one has ordered BE in LARGE in the USA Thanks for the compliment!  It's an addiction like we all have lol!  Once i get the BE HAC I'll reveal it here so you can check it out.



Hi Reza, I saw them on a reseller's website in Singapore. As much as I dislike purchasing from a reseller, this one sells authentic items although I've yet to buy any. I'm in no hurry to buy so will wait for my EU trip next year. 
At the moment, Hermes in Sydney has a good collection of CDCs. I've bought 3 in the past month! Lol.

I saw a BE with GHW in the same website but it's a small. 

I didnt think the BE Croc CDC would come in a L size so I bought the S size. 

I'm really excited for you and your HAC.


----------



## Reza Khan

sydspy said:


> nice action shots........keep them coming.........



Thank you


----------



## sydspy

Just wanna revive this thread ........ me with a H reversible lambskin jacket + various GM shawls and cashmere losagne .....+ H clutches........


----------



## bagidiotic

Halo sydspy,halo where's everybody?


----------



## ahmoo

sydspy said:


> just wanna revive this thread ........ Me with a h reversible lambskin jacket + various gm shawls and cashmere losagne .....+ h clutches........


 
love love love!!!


----------



## macaroonchica93

sydspy said:
			
		

> Just wanna revive this thread ........ me with a H reversible lambskin jacket + various GM shawls and cashmere losagne .....+ H clutches........



You are very stylish


----------



## macaroonchica93

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> Here are some of my latest Hermes accessory looks featuring my Chaine D'Ancre TGM, H Heure Maxi Orange Edition, H Heure Round Quad Tour special order, Kelly Stretch, Hapi Maxi, Depeche, Slide & Collier De Chein X2.



You rock the Multi bracelet look quite well, I'm kinda of jealous


----------



## Jadeite

Helloooooooooo Sydspy, lemme molest that lamb skin jacket.


----------



## sydspy

Jadeite said:


> Helloooooooooo Sydspy, lemme molest that lamb skin jacket.



Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees *Jadeite*..........any time dear..........


----------



## IFFAH

sydspy said:


> Just wanna revive this thread ........ me with a H reversible lambskin jacket + various GM shawls and cashmere losagne .....+ H clutches........



Luv the lambskin jacket! It's so soft and comfy! Looking good, sydspy!


----------



## ueynah

nice to see you back in action, Sydpsy!  As always, your megawatt smile brightens the thread!  

Keep those H goodies coming!  Where did you find all those gorgeous clutches!?


----------



## sydspy

IFFAH said:


> Luv the lambskin jacket! It's so soft and comfy! Looking good, sydspy!



yep yep sooooooooooooo soft...........


----------



## Pegase

sydspy said:


> Just wanna revive this thread ........ me with a H reversible lambskin jacket + various GM shawls and cashmere losagne .....+ H clutches........



I like the first Photo! it is as if you had your own private wind machine!


----------



## sydspy

a bit of a casual with H clutches........


----------



## sydspy

and my most fav clutch a Sac Goodlock, really would like to get more of this.........


----------



## bagidiotic

wow beautiful clutch,u look great too sydspy


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:


> wow beautiful clutch,u look great too sydspy



Thank you.........


----------



## sydspy

Now ......bags in action........


----------



## BirkinBrains

Sydspy, you are too cute! And the shoes!!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> Now ......bags in action........


your H and Loubs !


----------



## bababebi

Sydspy, you always look as if you enjoy your bags so much!  Is this Violet chèvre? WOW, this must be something to see!


----------



## Everlong

sydspy said:


> Now ......bags in action........



that depeche is amazing! and i love your rock star hair!


----------



## sydspy

Thank you ......Thank you ........Thank you...........and yes I do enjoy using my H items, be it, bags or accessories or RTW ..........anything.........


----------



## cherrynarak

Love all the pairing , sydspy . You look chic !


----------



## clarkda

sydspy said:


> Now ......bags in action........


 

you must be the reason why the sydney louboutin store is always out of mens shoes!

such a stunning collection of bags too


----------



## inwinter

sydspy said:


> Now ......bags in action........




SYDSPY, you are soooooooo handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sydspy

thank you thank you..........one more.......


----------



## KellyBeeGirl

sydspy said:
			
		

> thank you thank you..........one more.......



Oh my!  Those shoes....wow!  Very nice!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## sydspy

Thank you Thank you........

with a Sac Goodlock .........


----------



## fannaticsydney

sydspy said:


> Just wanna revive this thread ........ me with a H reversible lambskin jacket + various GM shawls and cashmere losagne .....+ H clutches........





sydspy said:


> a bit of a casual with H clutches........





sydspy said:


> and my most fav clutch a Sac Goodlock, really would like to get more of this.........





sydspy said:


> Now ......bags in action........





sydspy said:


> thank you thank you..........one more.......





sydspy said:


> Thank you Thank you........
> 
> with a Sac Goodlock .........



 I'm in SYDSPY OVERLOAD moments ... Looking fab as always!!! U rocks!!


----------



## Jadeite

Oh the shoes!


----------



## sydspy

fannaticsydney said:


> I'm in SYDSPY OVERLOAD moments ... Looking fab as always!!! U rocks!!



Thanks* fannaticsydney* ........I will be haunting you from now on........ha ha ha........



Jadeite said:


> Oh the shoes!



you love the shoes better???......*Jadeite*...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Now ......bags in action........


Sydspy is the BEST !!! he has so much fun with all the H babies!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

New H Family member ... 
Gris T E'lyne III GM
Lacoste Polo and linen trousers 
My typical look at work for Spring and Summer !!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> a bit of a casual with H clutches........


LOL!!! Looking at Sydspy I thought I walked into H's podium and défilé show!!!! Awesome awesome awesome!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> a bit of a casual with H clutches........


Jige document clutch is very nice and practical!!! Sorry Sydspy My practical side creeps in hehehe... You LOOK fab with all the clutches!!! XXX


----------



## bagidiotic

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> New H Family member ...
> Gris T E'lyne III GM
> Lacoste Polo and linen trousers
> My typical look at work for Spring and Summer !!!



Hey fabulous bag n outlook 
Add more to ur fav evelyn
Congrats n Gd taste


----------



## bagidiotic

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> Sydspy is the BEST !!! he has so much fun with all the H babies!!!



Indeed sydspy always look so Gd n so many beautiful gorgeous H babies
Make us so jealous lol


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

bagidiotic said:


> Indeed sydspy always look so Gd n so many beautiful gorgeous H babies
> Make us so jealous lol


He looks great is not just because of his H goodies... His energy is always POSITIVE and it comes across via all the nice photos!!!


----------



## cityboy340

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> New H Family member ...
> Gris T E'lyne III GM
> Lacoste Polo and linen trousers
> My typical look at work for Spring and Summer !!!



Looks great! and I like that you're wearing it the proper way with the H on the inside  What leather is the evelyne?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

cityboy340 said:
			
		

> Looks great! and I like that you're wearing it the proper way with the H on the inside  What leather is the evelyne?



Clemence ... I like Clemence or Togo for Evelyne ... And I always carry all my Evelyne bags with the button facing out ( make sense for the ease of opening the bag) ...


----------



## cityboy340

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Clemence ... I like Clemence or Togo for Evelyne ... And I always carry all my Evelyne bags with the button facing out ( make sense for the ease of opening the bag) ...



Is the clemence particularly heavy? Yeah makes sense on how to carry it. I'm thinking of one for an all the time throw around bag that I can just use when I need to run out of the house.


----------



## jlxaac

just wondering does anyone have a Kelly Briefcase? I can't really find much on it, is it easily available and roughly how much!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

cityboy340 said:


> Is the clemence particularly heavy? Yeah makes sense on how to carry it. I'm thinking of one for an all the time throw around bag that I can just use when I need to run out of the house.


Togo is the lightest ... Clemence has a nicer 'hand' though... Evelynes are my "work Horse" so to speak and I have tried out my aunt's Jypsiere but too heavy for daily use


----------



## cityboy340

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Togo is the lightest ... Clemence has a nicer 'hand' though... Evelynes are my "work Horse" so to speak and I have tried out my aunt's Jypsiere but too heavy for daily use



I imagine togo is probably best. I have a clemence J and it is really heavy after a while. Now finding a togo E would be a challenge because it seems that nearly every one I come across is in clemence!


----------



## alterego

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> New H Family member ...
> Gris T E'lyne III GM
> Lacoste Polo and linen trousers
> My typical look at work for Spring and Summer !!!


I really enjoy seeing persons wear this bag the correct way. Looks great on you!


----------



## MrGoyard

sydspy said:


> Now ......bags in action........


 Love it!

From which brands are your stud shoes/loafers? They're amazing =)


----------



## elva1989

How do you guys wear your 140cm scarves? I m trying to get one for bf but wondering how it might look. TIA


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Sydspy is the BEST !!! he has so much fun with all the H babies!!!



Yep , indeed ........I love using my H items....



bagidiotic said:


> Indeed sydspy always look so Gd n so many beautiful gorgeous H babies
> Make us so jealous lol



Thank you Thank you



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> He looks great is not just because of his H goodies... His energy is always POSITIVE and it comes across via all the nice photos!!!



ooh , you have been too kind..........thank you thank you.......



MrVuitton said:


> Love it!
> 
> From which brands are your stud shoes/loafers? They're amazing =)



They are Christian Louboutin........


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> New H Family member ...
> Gris T E'lyne III GM
> Lacoste Polo and linen trousers
> My typical look at work for Spring and Summer !!!



love the colour combo here.......nice nice.......


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

alterego said:


> i really enjoy seeing persons wear this bag the correct way. Looks great on you!


me too lol!!!


----------



## sydspy

elva1989 said:


> How do you guys wear your 140cm scarves? I m trying to get one for bf but wondering how it might look. TIA



this is how I wear mine.......the last photo is just for fun.......I don't wear mine like that when out and about ........ha ha ha........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> love the colour combo here.......nice nice.......


Thanks Sydspy  Now I have a critical mass of Evelynes so that I can change them like shoes to keep them anew! as you know they are going to last and last... I will probably send my Graphite to Spa next year as it is >5years old


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> this is how I wear mine.......the last photo is just for fun.......I don't wear mine like that when out and about ........ha ha ha........


Good thing Sydspy is clean shaven  otherwise it is be H Cashmere/silk scarf worst nightmare of pilling LOL!!
looks awesome as usual


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> this is how I wear mine.......the last photo is just for fun.......I don't wear mine like that when out and about ........ha ha ha........


... and how I wear mine 
The buckle brown leather scarf ring I made myself 

cheers


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Thanks Sydspy  Now I have a critical mass of Evelynes so that I can change them like shoes to keep them anew! as you know they are going to last and last... I will probably send my Graphite to Spa next year as it is >5years old



yep yep , the bags are made to last for years and years.......love them.......


----------



## Jadeite

Sydspy, that last pic...... You could start a fashion trend before you know it!


----------



## sydspy

Jadeite said:


> Sydspy, that last pic...... You could start a fashion trend before you know it!



ha ha ha.........


----------



## elva1989

sydspy said:


> this is how I wear mine.......the last photo is just for fun.......I don't wear mine like that when out and about ........ha ha ha........





ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> ... and how I wear mine
> The buckle brown leather scarf ring I made myself
> 
> cheers



Thank you sydspy and ORFERO ROUGH H! You guys look amazing with the scarves!!! Thanks a lot !


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

alterego said:


> I really enjoy seeing persons wear this bag the correct way. Looks great on you!


I never understand why people want to show the H perforation... I dare to say that those holes actually make the bag look FUGLY!!! If i have my way I would rather they get rid of the holes all together!!! But I understand the history of the bag so they have to have them.
In contrast, the snap side is simple and elegant and practical. Evelyne bag for me is my faithful practical work/casual/travel companion.


----------



## footlocker

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> I never understand why people want to show the H perforation... I dare to say that those holes actually make the bag look FUGLY!!! If i have my way I would rather they get rid of the holes all together!!! But I understand the history of the bag so they have to have them.
> In contrast, the snap side is simple and elegant and practical. Evelyne bag for me is my faithful practical work/casual/travel companion.



Agree. So I also wear the bag with the perforation facing my body


----------



## bagidiotic

Hi guys 
My dh birthday is coming soon
Was thinking getting him a shawl 
Any Gd suggestion for something that Gd for all year round use,easy maintain 
Of coz I can get sa to recommend 
But I like to hear from u guys
Thru experience 
I m not familiar With guys stuff so much thank u
Pic n name for item pls


----------



## alterego

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I never understand why people want to show the H perforation... I dare to say that those holes actually make the bag look FUGLY!!! If i have my way I would rather they get rid of the holes all together!!! But I understand the history of the bag so they have to have them.
> In contrast, the snap side is simple and elegant and practical. Evelyne bag for me is my faithful practical work/casual/travel companion.


I must agree with you. While I understand the holes have a practical  application for the original purpose of the bag, I don't think it adds  to the beauty of it. It's real beauty lies within it's pure and  minimalist lines. It's the perfect looking bag when worn as intended.


----------



## sydspy

party time.......with a Tohu Bohu shawl / H leather bomber jacket / MM Bebop 






my usual browsing at an antique shop......Le Cles Men's collection Shawl / H leather bomber jacket / MM Bebop


----------



## jlxaac

any guys here happen to have a Kelly double tour bracelet? Is it unisex and is it too 'girlish'???


----------



## clarkda

jlxaac said:


> any guys here happen to have a Kelly double tour bracelet? Is it unisex and is it too 'girlish'???



I am wearing one right now, i think they are great, defs unisex but make sure you get a medium, smalls are way to small for a guys wrist


----------



## Pegase

sydspy said:


> party time.......with a Tohu Bohu shawl / H leather bomber jacket / MM Bebop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my usual browsing at an antique shop......Le Cles Men's collection Shawl / H leather bomber jacket / MM Bebop


work those GMs Syd!


----------



## jlxaac

clarkda said:
			
		

> I am wearing one right now, i think they are great, defs unisex but make sure you get a medium, smalls are way to small for a guys wrist



wooo okok thanks Clarkda!


----------



## sydspy

with a Cosmogonie Apache Shawl / H leather bomber jacket........


----------



## sydspy

a spy pic of myself by a great photographer .........with a Potiron HAC and a Kelly en Caleche shawl.....


----------



## Jadeite

Nice behind, Sydspy......


----------



## nycguy

Love carrying my B


----------



## Pursesforever

Stunning


----------



## CookyMonster

nycguy said:


> Love carrying my B



Stylish & chic! We're bag twins & i do carry mine that way sometimes. 
Some may scorn/cringe but hey, not every guy can pull off the look & carry this way confidently - only slim guys can


----------



## CookyMonster

jlxaac said:


> any guys here happen to have a Kelly double tour bracelet? Is it unisex and is it too 'girlish'???



Not if you go for the right colour & hardware eg: black phw. 
Another bracelet which i find grungy, manly & hip is the Hapi 3mm in basic black phw - it has been on mind for quite some time now - need it,want it


----------



## BirkinBrains

Jadeite said:


> Nice behind, Sydspy......



Jadeite, your comments make this thread so much more fun to peruse! :giggles:


----------



## clarkda

CookyMonster said:


> Not if you go for the right colour & hardware eg: black phw.
> Another bracelet which i find grungy, manly & hip is the Hapi 3mm in basic black phw - it has been on mind for quite some time now - need it,want it



The behapi is good too, but u can't limit yourself with colours, i would suggest anything but reds purples and pinks, all others are fair game for guys


----------



## Gixxer

sydspy said:


> party time.......with a Tohu Bohu shawl / H leather bomber jacket / MM Bebop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my usual browsing at an antique shop......Le Cles Men's collection Shawl / H leather bomber jacket / MM Bebop



Love! Was that at the Victory? I think I recognize WV too? Hope you had an awesome weekend, you look great!


----------



## iylin265

nycguy said:


> Love carrying my B



Fab!  A well put together look!


----------



## nycguy

CookyMonster said:


> Stylish & chic! We're bag twins & i do carry mine that way sometimes.
> Some may scorn/cringe but hey, not every guy can pull off the look & carry this way confidently - only slim guys can



I would say I carry it like that 30% of the time. Usually it's on my hand by my side. I just didn't think I was pulling it off very well on my arm.  

I've been a long time lurker here and decided to post a picture. )

I also have a Kelly Wallet in Blue Jean, a men's wallet that is silk lined, and a tie that I wear to work on occasion. 

Men, do you carry wallets that would traditionally have been for women's bags?


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> a spy pic of myself by a great photographer .........with a Potiron HAC and a Kelly en Caleche shawl.....


Heyy do you find potiron more darker shade than the orange?


----------



## jlxaac

CookyMonster said:


> Not if you go for the right colour & hardware eg: black phw.
> Another bracelet which i find grungy, manly & hip is the Hapi 3mm in basic black phw - it has been on mind for quite some time now - need it,want it





clarkda said:


> The behapi is good too, but u can't limit  yourself with colours, i would suggest anything but reds purples and  pinks, all others are fair game for guys



Thank you CookyMonster and Clarda for the information! really appreciate it!


----------



## sydspy

nycguy said:


> Love carrying my B



that size Birkin suits you very well.......



gixxer_617 said:


> Love! Was that at the Victory? I think I recognize WV too? Hope you had an awesome weekend, you look great!



Yep , it is at a Victory Theatre ......and I had a great cold weekend........



Love-Vintage said:


> Heyy do you find potiron more darker shade than the orange?



Yep , a tad darker.......not as bright as the orange ........



nycguy said:


> Men, do you carry wallets that would traditionally have been for women's bags?



I always see any wallets as unisex though.......be it Kelly wallet , Bearn, etc.......I think any person can pull it off, if they want to.......


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:


> Yes sydspy why is it scary in tis forum? Did something bad happen to u? We always enjoy sharing our love our scored our passion n pride here we enjoy seeing ur unique collection
> Some member great buys if not this forum we can never get a chance to view n admired thank u





Pegase said:


> What do u mean Sydspy...? scary!? lol
> anyway... im glad u posted! those are beautiful pieces! and its always much fun to see you wear all your gorgeous H - stuff ! =)





sydspy said:


> Hi *ORFEO ROUGE H*......thank you for your nice comment......... I was actually thinking twice , three times  , four times before I decided to post pictures here again.........*this place is getting quite scary.*........KWIM..............



This place is *REALLY *a scary place for me now.........I was just attacked yesterday from being overweight by one of the haters here , the exact word was" ...loose the weight, stuffed sausage...." .........ooh well, I guess I was just asking for that type of comments by posting my pictures here on a public forum........

I guess that I should not post any more pictures from now on, to prevent this happening again......I am still enjoying seeing you guys' participation on this thread........hope , you wont get to experience such that bad thing like me.........have a great day .....


----------



## jlxaac

sydspy said:
			
		

> This place is REALLY a scary place for me now.........I was just attacked yesterday from being overweight by one of the haters here , the exact word was" ...loose the weight, stuffed sausage...." .........ooh well, I guess I was just asking for that type of comments by posting my pictures here on a public forum........
> 
> I guess that I should not post any more pictures from now on, to prevent this happening again......I am still enjoying seeing you guys' participation on this thread........hope , you wont get to experience such that bad thing like me.........have a great day .....



who are they to judge you? Don't let these kinda people's comment put you down. 
From the pictures you post, one can tell that you are happy and very confident of who you are. Thats a good thing! 
Keep your pics coming!  
Cheers! Have a great day!


----------



## cityboy340

sydspy said:


> This place is *REALLY *a scary place for me now.........I was just attacked yesterday from being overweight by one of the haters here , the exact word was" ...loose the weight, stuffed sausage...." .........ooh well, I guess I was just asking for that type of comments by posting my pictures here on a public forum........
> 
> I guess that I should not post any more pictures from now on, to prevent this happening again......I am still enjoying seeing you guys' participation on this thread........hope , you wont get to experience such that bad thing like me.........have a great day .....



Wow what kind of awful person would say something like that? Like jlxaac said, don't let these kind of comments put you down. Whoever said that has a ton of insecurities and is putting you down to make themselves feel better. You look great in your pics and have a great sense of style!


----------



## sydspy

jlxaac said:


> who are they to judge you? Don't let these kinda people's comment put you down.
> From the pictures you post, one can tell that you are happy and very confident of who you are. Thats a good thing!
> Keep your pics coming!
> Cheers! Have a great day!





cityboy340 said:


> Wow what kind of awful person would say something like that? Like jlxaac said, don't let these kind of comments put you down. Whoever said that has a ton of insecurities and is putting you down to make themselves feel better. You look great in your pics and have a great sense of style!



Thank you so very much for your nice supporting comments.........I will always be myself , and none of the bad comments will ever change that.........however, I will be more careful , if I ever post any pictures of myself on any public forum (where anyone can access it) any more.......


----------



## jmzr22

*Sydspy*, you have a lot of real fans here, in some worthwhile, intelligent people. Don't let the smaller percentage of fools get you down for a moment. 



sydspy said:


> This place is *REALLY *a scary place for me now.........I was just attacked yesterday from being overweight by one of the haters here , the exact word was" ...loose the weight, stuffed sausage...." .........ooh well, I guess I was just asking for that type of comments by posting my pictures here on a public forum........
> 
> I guess that I should not post any more pictures from now on, to prevent this happening again......I am still enjoying seeing you guys' participation on this thread........hope , you wont get to experience such that bad thing like me.........have a great day .....


----------



## sydspy

jmzr22 said:


> *Sydspy*, you have a lot of real fans here, in some worthwhile, intelligent people. Don't let the smaller percentage of fools get you down for a moment.



Thank you Thank you.......


----------



## JWiseman

sydspy said:


> Thank you Thank you.......



Sydspy...no! I LIVE for your posts! I am always dying to see what you've acquired and what amazing look you've put together. Don't let the others spoil OUR fun.  Just put on some great shades (aka hater-blockers!)


----------



## chessmont

JWiseman said:


> Sydspy...no! I LIVE for your posts! I am always dying to see what you've acquired and what amazing look you've put together. Don't let the others spoil OUR fun.  Just put on some great shades (aka hater-blockers!)



me  too - when you hadn't posted for a long while recently I was disappointed to see no pics and also hoped everything was OK with you


----------



## sydspy

JWiseman said:


> Sydspy...no! I LIVE for your posts! I am always dying to see what you've acquired and what amazing look you've put together. Don't let the others spoil OUR fun.  Just put on some great shades (aka hater-blockers!)





chessmont said:


> me  too - when you hadn't posted for a long while recently I was disappointed to see no pics and also hoped everything was OK with you



Thank you Thank you..........you guys have been so nice and supportive.....


----------



## Pegase

sydspy said:


> This place is *REALLY *a scary place for me now.........I was just attacked yesterday from being overweight by one of the haters here , the exact word was" ...loose the weight, stuffed sausage...." .........ooh well, I guess I was just asking for that type of comments by posting my pictures here on a public forum........
> 
> I guess that I should not post any more pictures from now on, to prevent this happening again......I am still enjoying seeing you guys' participation on this thread........hope , you wont get to experience such that bad thing like me.........have a great day .....


this is indeed disturbing! I think who ever did this is just envious! 
what a stupid, undeveloped, primitive thing to do.
Keep on being who you are and feeling good about yourself!


----------



## BirkinBrains

sydspy said:


> I was just attacked yesterday from being overweight by one of the haters here , the exact word was" ...loose the weight, stuffed sausage...."



Wow. I don't see how your weight is any of their business. People like that should be reported and have no place on this forum. Or anywhere, really. 

Plus, changing the way one's body looks isn't nearly as challenging as trying to change the fact that one is not that great of a person. To me, it seems that you have the upper hand all around.


----------



## Jadeite

alright!!! who do i need to bag-slap for their lack of brains. Dimwits. Obviously they lack a real Behind of any substance and this person is also lacking in the brains department. Lacking everywhere. Maybe they are suffering from sausage deficiency....


----------



## sydspy

Pegase said:


> this is indeed disturbing! I think who ever did this is just envious!
> what a stupid, undeveloped, primitive thing to do.
> Keep on being who you are and feeling good about yourself!





BirkinBrains said:


> Wow. I don't see how your weight is any of their business. People like that should be reported and have no place on this forum. Or anywhere, really.
> 
> Plus, changing the way one's body looks isn't nearly as challenging as trying to change the fact that one is not that great of a person. To me, it seems that you have the upper hand all around.





Jadeite said:


> alright!!! who do i need to bag-slap for their lack of brains. Dimwits. Obviously they lack a real Behind of any substance and this person is also lacking in the brains department. Lacking everywhere. Maybe they are suffering from sausage deficiency....



Thank you Thank you Thank you.........it is the comments like yours which make me coming back here again and again...........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Thank you Thank you Thank you.........it is the comments like yours which make me coming back here again and again...........


Keep posting Sydspy... Just ignore those comments... we love you here !!! and I wonder if you can block someone's post here like FB...


----------



## Inkbluelover

sydspy said:


> party time.......with a Tohu Bohu shawl / H leather bomber jacket / MM Bebop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my usual browsing at an antique shop......Le Cles Men's collection Shawl / H leather bomber jacket / MM Bebop



My dream color for tohu bohu! U hv uncreditable collection ! Congrats


----------



## pursecrzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Keep posting Sydspy... Just ignore those comments... we love you here !!! and I wonder if you can block someone's post here like FB...



There is an ignore feature in the control panel. Just type in the name of the member and you won't see their posts anymore unless their post is quoted by another member. 

The other option is to contact a mod and report the post. If the post is really over the line, click on the ! button beside the post to report it.


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Keep posting Sydspy... Just ignore those comments... we love you here !!! and I wonder if you can block someone's post here like FB...



Thank you Thank you.........and there is an ignore button, which I have already used for that particular person and a few other ones as well..........I do not like confrontation at all.......not worth my time .......


----------



## sydspy

Inkbluelover said:


> My dream color for tohu bohu! U hv uncreditable collection ! Congrats



thank you thank you........


----------



## pursecrzy

Sydspy- please keep posting! 
I enjoy seeing your pics and how you put together an outfit.


----------



## sydspy

pursecrzy said:


> Sydspy- please keep posting!
> I enjoy seeing your pics and how you put together an outfit.



Thank you for your nice supporting comment..........


----------



## footlocker

sydspy said:


> Thank you so very much for your nice supporting comments.........I will always be myself , and none of the bad comments will ever change that.........however, I will be more careful , if I ever post any pictures of myself on any public forum (where anyone can access it) any more.......



Sydspy, you are who you are. We all enjoy seeing your pictures here with your big sunshine smiles. We need you to cheer us up.


----------



## sydspy

footlocker said:


> Sydspy, you are who you are. We all enjoy seeing your pictures here with your big sunshine smiles. We need you to cheer us up.



Thank you for your nice comment.........


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:
			
		

> This place is REALLY a scary place for me now.........I was just attacked yesterday from being overweight by one of the haters here , the exact word was" ...loose the weight, stuffed sausage...." .........ooh well, I guess I was just asking for that type of comments by posting my pictures here on a public forum........
> 
> I guess that I should not post any more pictures from now on, to prevent this happening again......I am still enjoying seeing you guys' participation on this thread........hope , you wont get to experience such that bad thing like me.........have a great day .....



Halo sdyspy
Pls dun b bother by all those nonsense comments,this is a place to share our passion joy n pride 
We can't please everyone but we can make ourselves happy 
U still have many of us here 
Pls dun go n stop 
Hey cheer up n dun b hurt 
We welcome u always


----------



## BirkinBrains

Jadeite said:


> alright!!! who do i need to bag-slap for their lack of brains. Dimwits. Obviously they lack a real Behind of any substance and this person is also lacking in the brains department. Lacking everywhere. Maybe they are suffering from sausage deficiency....



Sydspy, you can't stop posting! I would never get to read gems like this, if you do! 

You two give me the :giggles:


----------



## cityboy340

Jadeite said:


> alright!!! who do i need to bag-slap for their lack of brains. Dimwits. Obviously they lack a real Behind of any substance and this person is also lacking in the brains department. Lacking everywhere. Maybe they are suffering from sausage deficiency....



this is just really awesome. these are the reasons I love the H forum!


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:


> Halo sdyspy
> Pls dun b bother by all those nonsense comments,this is a place to share our passion joy n pride
> We can't please everyone but we can make ourselves happy
> U still have many of us here
> Pls dun go n stop
> Hey cheer up n dun b hurt
> We welcome u always





BirkinBrains said:


> Sydspy, you can't stop posting! I would never get to read gems like this, if you do!
> 
> You two give me the :giggles:



Thank you Thank you........


----------



## bababebi

To sydspy, We need you, you have given much, and those who send hurtful comments have big problems themselves. I have personally appreciated your contributions enormously and I hope you don't stop showing us your wonderful collection and new acquisitions. Send big hugs to you!


----------



## sydspy

bababebi said:


> To sydspy, We need you, you have given much, and those who send hurtful comments have big problems themselves. I have personally appreciated your contributions enormously and I hope you don't stop showing us your wonderful collection and new acquisitions. Send big hugs to you!



Thank you so very much for your nice supporting comment........


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> Thank you so very much for your nice supporting comment........




sydspy, what can I say?
We love you dearly


----------



## sydspy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> sydspy, what can I say?
> We love you dearly



Thank you Thank you......


----------



## jmzr22

Enough with the thank you's SydSpy -- *Show us more cashmere/silk GM's! *


----------



## elva1989

sydspy, please don't go!!! we love all your hermes and all your CL shoes!!!!!!


----------



## sydspy

jmzr22 said:


> Enough with the thank you's SydSpy -- *Show us more cashmere/silk GM's! *





elva1989 said:


> sydspy, please don't go!!! we love all your hermes and all your CL shoes!!!!!!



ha ha ha.........let me loose a few Kg first.........or a lot rather ,so I don't look like a "stuffed sausage".........ha ha ha........


----------



## BirkinBrains

sydspy said:


> ha ha ha.........let me loose a few Kg first.........or a lot rather ,so I don't look like a "stuffed sausage".........ha ha ha........



Stuffed sausage is awesome and delicious. Now bring on the goodies!


----------



## CobaltBlu

bababebi said:


> To sydspy, We need you, you have given much, and those who send hurtful comments have big problems themselves. I have personally appreciated your contributions enormously and I hope you don't stop showing us your wonderful collection and new acquisitions. Send big hugs to you!



THIS!!!  
Your GMs are TDF but your smile is the best accessory of all!


----------



## sydspy

BirkinBrains said:


> Stuffed sausage is awesome and delicious. Now bring on the goodies!





CobaltBlu said:


> THIS!!!
> Your GMs are TDF but your smile is the best accessory of all!



you guys have been too kind........


----------



## Souris

Hey boys, what do you think of a HAC in Vert de Gris with PHW?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Souris said:


> Hey boys, what do you think of a HAC in Vert de Gris with PHW?


lovely!


----------



## CookyMonster

Great shots everyone! 
With MrVintage HAC and favourite rm5 neon yellow pouch - thanks for letting me drop by


----------



## Inkbluelover

CobaltBlu said:


> THIS!!!
> Your GMs are TDF but your smile is the best accessory of all!



Can't agree more! He has the brightest smile I hv ever seen!


----------



## Jadeite

CookyMonster said:


> Great shots everyone!
> With MrVintage HAC and favourite rm5 neon yellow pouch - thanks for letting me drop by



Great pic. I like the blue yellow contrast.


----------



## souphamster

i'm still searching for hac 40..


----------



## Pegase

CookyMonster said:


> Great shots everyone!
> With MrVintage HAC and favourite rm5 neon yellow pouch - thanks for letting me drop by


I always start to melt when I see a HAC.... =)


----------



## souphamster

Pegase said:


> I always start to melt when I see a HAC.... =)


----------



## Souris

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> lovely!



Thanks Orfeo, I know what to do now


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Souris said:


> Thanks Orfeo, I know what to do now


HAC VdG will be a nice piece  pls do a reveal !!!


----------



## CookyMonster

Jadeite said:


> Great pic. I like the blue yellow contrast.



Thanks Jadeite! My cheap pouch have gotten many compliments too


----------



## Love-Vintage

CookyMonster said:


> Great shots everyone!
> With MrVintage HAC and favourite rm5 neon yellow pouch - thanks for letting me drop by


love your bracelet! It's on my wishlist !!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

For a good laugh and also practical... I know H has made a new Condom wallet in the late last decade (730euro)... and I don't think they make them anymore unless SO...
AND Since I have another Coin Purse for change and I always find THIS one kinda flimsy for coins... 
SO I might as well use it for OTHER more delicate items


----------



## cityboy340

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> For a good laugh and also practical... I know H has made a new Condom wallet in the late last decade (730euro)... and I don't think they make them anymore unless SO...
> AND Since I have another Coin Purse for change and I always find THIS one kinda flimsy for coins...
> SO I might as well use it for OTHER more delicate items



 so clever!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

cityboy340 said:
			
		

> so clever!!



I think it is kinda cool though ... The original one is nice too and it accommodates three condoms ... 780&euro; is kinda steep for condom case and I just cannot imagine getting any "massage lotion" on the delicate barenia or chamounix leather LOL!!!  I am sure they made them in chèvre too but I have not seen it online or in auctions...


----------



## LeahLVoes

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> For a good laugh and also practical... I know H has made a new Condom wallet in the late last decade (730euro)... and I don't think they make them anymore unless SO...
> AND Since I have another Coin Purse for change and I always find THIS one kinda flimsy for coins...
> SO I might as well use it for OTHER more delicate items



Well thats HOT!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

DennisLVoes said:
			
		

> Well thats HOT!



Yes I think so too! Chèvre leather is pretty durable and can be wiped clean most of the time


----------



## cityboy340

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I think it is kinda cool though ... The original one is nice too and it accommodates three condoms ... 780&euro; is kinda steep for condom case and I just cannot imagine getting any "massage lotion" on the delicate barenia or chamounix leather LOL!!!  I am sure they made them in chèvre too but I have not seen it online or in auctions...



Love it! I wouldn't want to put any barenia in danger! Chevre is perfect for this sort of thing! Maybe epsom too... hmmmmm


----------



## jmzr22

Those Magnum Large condoms also make a handy emergency HAC cover in a sudden rain shower.



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> For a good laugh and also practical... I know H has made a new Condom wallet in the late last decade (730euro)... and I don't think they make them anymore unless SO...
> AND Since I have another Coin Purse for change and I always find THIS one kinda flimsy for coins...
> SO I might as well use it for OTHER more delicate items


----------



## Jadeite

jmzr22 said:


> Those Magnum Large condoms also make a handy emergency HAC cover in a sudden rain shower.


----------



## bagidiotic

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> For a good laugh and also practical... I know H has made a new Condom wallet in the late last decade (730euro)... and I don't think they make them anymore unless SO...
> AND Since I have another Coin Purse for change and I always find THIS one kinda flimsy for coins...
> SO I might as well use it for OTHER more delicate items



My dear 
U r so innovative n creative 
Lol,should send ur suggestion to Hermes
Who knows a case will b name after u 
Cheers


----------



## sydspy

Souris said:


> Hey boys, what do you think of a HAC in Vert de Gris with PHW?



VdG is goooooooooorgeous ..........



CookyMonster said:


> Great shots everyone!
> With MrVintage HAC and favourite rm5 neon yellow pouch - thanks for letting me drop by









love love......... especially , the blue and yellow combo..........so pretty........



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> For a good laugh and also practical... I know H has made a new Condom wallet in the late last decade (730euro)... and I don't think they make them anymore unless SO...
> AND Since I have another Coin Purse for change and I always find THIS one kinda flimsy for coins...
> SO I might as well use it for OTHER more delicate items



wah ha ha ha........great idea indeed.........do I spot a "large" magnum???.........


----------



## sydspy

jmzr22 said:


> Those Magnum Large condoms also make a handy emergency HAC cover in a sudden rain shower.



your 50 cm (or is it a 45cm) HAC might need an XXL ones .........wah ha ha ha ha........



Jadeite said:


>



*Jadeite*........you should be covering your ears , and closing your eyes ........


----------



## Souris

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> For a good laugh and also practical... I know H has made a new Condom wallet in the late last decade (730euro)... and I don't think they make them anymore unless SO...
> AND Since I have another Coin Purse for change and I always find THIS one kinda flimsy for coins...
> SO I might as well use it for OTHER more delicate items


 
What more can I say...lol


----------



## jmzr22

sydspy said:


> your 50 cm (or is it a 45cm) HAC might need an XXL ones .........wah ha ha ha ha........



Thanks for noticing


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Slow day today 
a new leather buckle for my 42mm Strap  nice and subdue


----------



## cityboy340

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Slow day today
> a new leather buckle for my 42mm Strap  nice and subdue



Ohh where did you find that?? I had no idea they even existed! Now I want one


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

cityboy340 said:
			
		

> Ohh where did you find that?? I had no idea they even existed! Now I want one



You local H store


----------



## j3nl

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Slow day today
> a new leather buckle for my 42mm Strap  nice and subdue



Very nice, I really like the subtle buckle.


----------



## Love-Vintage

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Slow day today
> a new leather buckle for my 42mm Strap  nice and subdue


interesting belt. Never seen at the store. Suits you well


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Love-Vintage said:


> interesting belt. Never seen at the store. Suits you well


They come in many colours too ... I have seen graphite and some kind of blue and red...
As you know they have quota for buckles (one buckle per strap) so I am counting my 'reserve quota' and only got the black one. As I am saving one buckle quota for the other 42 mm buckle that I have ordered


----------



## Jadeite

that buckle sure is unique.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

In between appointments and looking at my BF 
Porte Photo Mini in Orange H Chevre Mysore
(My BF has one that he carries around with him too )


----------



## Souris

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> In between appointments and looking at my BF
> Porte Photo Mini in Orange H Chevre Mysore
> (My BF has one that he carries around with him too )



That's sweet...


----------



## Jadeite

that's real sweet for the both of you.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Jadeite said:


> that's real sweet for the both of you.


I think the Porte Photo is nice as it can be easily fit into a wallet or my my passport cover 
Oh BTW... I did a very radical modification to my Grand Modele agenda cover !!! Will show you on following page!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I used to have a Tamac Porte Passeport (in Raisin Chevre Mysore) and I gave it to my Uncle a few months ago. It was very pretty but lack a pocket for me to put stuff in it ...

I also have a "Grand Modele" agenda in Raisin/Cobalt Chevre Mysore... 

A few weeks ago as I was playing with my H goodies... I discovered my dust-gathering agenda actually fits my Canadian passport VERY VERY well except the metallic rod got in the way... AND since I don't use the bloody agenda at all (to be honest... this agenda is an impulsive purchase as the colour combo is SO pretty LOL) 

Instead of the agenda gathering dust... I might as well rad.mod. it and put it into GOOD use 

SO I remove the metallic rod for the agenda... and now it fits my passport perfectly 

Now my Porte Photo will also fit into the newly transformed Porte Passeport


----------



## footlocker

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> I used to have a Tamac Porte Passeport (in Raisin Chevre Mysore) and I gave it to my Uncle a few months ago. It was very pretty but lack a pocket for me to put stuff in it ...
> 
> I also have a "Grand Modele" agenda in Raisin/Cobalt Chevre Mysore...
> 
> A few weeks ago as I was playing with my H goodies... I discovered my dust-gathering agenda actually fits my Canadian passport VERY VERY well except the metallic rod got in the way... AND since I don't use the bloody agenda at all (to be honest... this agenda is an impulsive purchase as the colour combo is SO pretty LOL)
> 
> Instead of the agenda gathering dust... I might as well rad.mod. it and put it into GOOD use
> 
> SO I remove the metallic rod for the agenda... and now it fits my passport perfectly
> 
> Now my Porte Photo will also fit into the newly transformed Porte Passeport



I really like this idea. I recently purchased a vintage GM agenda cover which bears my same year of birth. I am buying it because I want this year item. However, I am not an agenda person and I also find that it fits my HKG passport too. However I don't know how to remove the metallic rod....can you teach me how to do it?  Thanks.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

footlocker said:


> I really like this idea. I recently purchased a vintage GM agenda cover which bears my same year of birth. I am buying it because I want this year item. However, I am not an agenda person and I also find that it fits my HKG passport too. However I don't know how to remove the metallic rod....can you teach me how to do it?  Thanks.


Easy! use an industrial plier! Just bend the rod to straighten it one end, then slide the rod out


----------



## Jadeite

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Easy! use an industrial plier! Just bend the rod to straighten it one end, then slide the rod out



That's really smart of you to have thought of it. See now how nicely and useful it has turned out.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Expecting a NEW member for the H family in about a week. Stay tune


----------



## footlocker

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Easy! use an industrial plier! Just bend the rod to straighten it one end, then slide the rod out



Thank you for the instruction


----------



## footlocker

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Expecting a NEW member for the H family in about a week. Stay tune



Congratulations!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

footlocker said:


> Thank you for the instruction


You are welcome  and I am looking forward to the arrival of a new H member! Hopefully this weekend 
Have a great summer !!!


----------



## Pegase

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I used to have a Tamac Porte Passeport (in Raisin Chevre Mysore) and I gave it to my Uncle a few months ago. It was very pretty but lack a pocket for me to put stuff in it ...
> 
> I also have a "Grand Modele" agenda in Raisin/Cobalt Chevre Mysore...
> 
> A few weeks ago as I was playing with my H goodies... I discovered my dust-gathering agenda actually fits my Canadian passport VERY VERY well except the metallic rod got in the way... AND since I don't use the bloody agenda at all (to be honest... this agenda is an impulsive purchase as the colour combo is SO pretty LOL)
> 
> Instead of the agenda gathering dust... I might as well rad.mod. it and put it into GOOD use
> 
> SO I remove the metallic rod for the agenda... and now it fits my passport perfectly
> 
> Now my Porte Photo will also fit into the newly transformed Porte Passeport


congrats Orfeo! great idea
=)
hope this new "member" arrives son... now I am curious!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Pegase said:


> congrats Orfeo! great idea
> =)
> hope this new "member" arrives son... now I am curious!


You boyz and girlz will be the first to know


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Slow day today
> a new leather buckle for my 42mm Strap  nice and subdue



I've been wanting one of those buckle as well...........and been seeing a lot of them at the shops ,however they never had my strap size .......so never been able to get one .......hmmmmmmmmm

it looks very nice on you.........super congrats.........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> I've been wanting one of those buckle as well...........and been seeing a lot of them at the shops ,however they never had my strap size .......so never been able to get one .......hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> it looks very nice on you.........super congrats.........


Thanks ... I like it especially because it is leather not angular and matellic... The fastening process is, however,  a little bit cumbersome though (hard to explain in words.. once you get yours, Sydspy, you will understand), but unlike the original Constance buckle it does not rub my tummy as much  so more comfortable.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

The youngest bro of the Seven Bros 
Evelyne III GM Amazone in Vert de Gris Clemence ... The strap is nice as it is Vert de Gris and Bleu Thalassa Linen canvas


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Thanks ... I like it especially because it is leather not angular and matellic... The fastening process is, however,  a little bit cumbersome though (hard to explain in words.. once you get yours, Sydspy, you will understand), but unlike the original Constance buckle it does not rub my tummy as much  so more comfortable.



I know what you mean , as I have seen them IRL........and tried it on as well........It's the same as an Idem , I suppose.......


----------



## sydspy

wow wow............I need a VdG in something now..........ha ha ha............super nice , super congrats.........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> I know what you mean , as I have seen them IRL........and tried it on as well........It's the same as an Idem , I suppose.......



Yes  but it is okay .. I do like the leather buckle and I have been using it often


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> wow wow............I need a VdG in something now..........ha ha ha............super nice , super congrats.........



I think it will be supercool to have a HAC 40 in VdG


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> wow wow............I need a VdG in something now..........ha ha ha............super nice , super congrats.........



Was not too crazy about the amazone strap last year ... They are great on everyone here but me lol!!! When I see the new strap for this year with the VdG/BT combo... This colour combo suits me better


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Yes  but it is okay .. I do like the leather buckle and I have been using it often



I know.........as I have the Idem in both 35mm and 42mm......


----------



## wgra020

Hi.. I need your guys help as I can't access to create my own thread. JUst by looking all of your wonderful pictures, I would like to ask the price for HAC size 40 in Australia please. Thank you


----------



## jmzr22

wgra020 said:


> Hi.. I need your guys help as I can't access to create my own thread. JUst by looking all of your wonderful pictures, I would like to ask the price for HAC size 40 in Australia please. Thank you



Approximately $14,500 if I'm not mistaken. That's a ballpark figure


----------



## sydspy

jmzr22 said:


> Approximately $14,500 if I'm not mistaken. That's a ballpark figure



you could be right...........as it was AUD 14K last year.........


----------



## Pegase

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> The youngest bro of the Seven Bros
> Evelyne III GM Amazone in Vert de Gris Clemence ... The strap is nice as it is Vert de Gris and Bleu Thalassa Linen canvas


Félicitations on your new Baby!!!!!
nice out fit! ... you are wearing shorts, right?


----------



## wgra020

jmzr22 said:


> Approximately $14,500 if I'm not mistaken. That's a ballpark figure


Thank you so much guys.. just want to double check.. U reckon size 40 will be the good size for guy for briefcase purpose (my height is 1.7m)


----------



## wgra020

sydspy said:


> you could be right...........as it was AUD 14K last year.........


thank you


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Pegase said:


> Félicitations on your new Baby!!!!!
> nice out fit! ... you are wearing shorts, right?


Yes I was wearing shorts  VdG is a nice colour


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

wgra020 said:


> Thank you so much guys.. just want to double check.. U reckon size 40 will be the good size for guy for briefcase purpose (my height is 1.7m)


YES!!! HAC 40 is good for that !
They have the lighter version now too (Helium?) much lighter to carry!


----------



## Valmont

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I used to have a Tamac Porte Passeport (in Raisin Chevre Mysore) and I gave it to my Uncle a few months ago. It was very pretty but lack a pocket for me to put stuff in it ...
> 
> I also have a "Grand Modele" agenda in Raisin/Cobalt Chevre Mysore...
> 
> A few weeks ago as I was playing with my H goodies... I discovered my dust-gathering agenda actually fits my Canadian passport VERY VERY well except the metallic rod got in the way... AND since I don't use the bloody agenda at all (to be honest... this agenda is an impulsive purchase as the colour combo is SO pretty LOL)
> 
> Instead of the agenda gathering dust... I might as well rad.mod. it and put it into GOOD use
> 
> SO I remove the metallic rod for the agenda... and now it fits my passport perfectly
> 
> Now my Porte Photo will also fit into the newly transformed Porte Passeport



I love this idea! Maybe we should start a new thread called "Hermes Hacks" just as there is an Ikea hack website.  But no torching of Birkins allowed please


----------



## M56714 LVer

Can someone help/advise on the following: I'm new to the world of Hermes save for a few scarf ties and really want a Kelly Double Tour bracelet for my Birthday in July...I'm a guy and I have thin wrists...what color/size do you all recommend? Can I just go in and purchase one? Thanks fellow males, in advance!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Valmont said:
			
		

> I love this idea! Maybe we should start a new thread called "Hermes Hacks" just as there is an Ikea hack website.  But no torching of Birkins allowed please



Hey not a bad idea ! I have mod'd enough H items to start something LOL!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

M56714 LVer said:
			
		

> Can someone help/advise on the following: I'm new to the world of Hermes save for a few scarf ties and really want a Kelly Double Tour bracelet for my Birthday in July...I'm a guy and I have thin wrists...what color/size do you all recommend? Can I just go in and purchase one? Thanks fellow males, in advance!



Just go in there and buy whatever feels right...  
Happy birthday


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

FYI rumour indicates that the summer sample sale for Hermes in Paris is July 4. 
Whoever is in Paris... Do go check it out if you are willing to be there first in line in the small hours on July 4
I have been to the sale in summer 2009... A little crazy (my friend wanted to go and i hate queueing lol). I did not buy anything because it was the last day and nothing interesting left  
So if you r in Paris for the fashion week... And don't mind the crazy queue at Palais de Congres (metro: Porte Maillot) ... I wish you best of luck and don't forget to show us your haul from the sample sale 
For sample sale newbies... There will be no major leather items... Only small leather goods (wallets wallets wallets) on day one and they are usually all gone by the end of the morning of the first day...
Scarfs and clothes.. Some belts and buckles... Canvas things and silk-in goods... Some shoes and nic-nacs.


----------



## birkin50cm

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Thanks ... I like it especially because it is leather not angular and matellic... The fastening process is, however,  a little bit cumbersome though (hard to explain in words.. once you get yours, Sydspy, you will understand), but unlike the original Constance buckle it does not rub my tummy as much  so more comfortable.


do you have the H reference number for the leather buckle? my SA can't find it... thanks!


----------



## ueynah

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> The youngest bro of the Seven Bros
> Evelyne III GM Amazone in Vert de Gris Clemence ... The strap is nice as it is Vert de Gris and Bleu Thalassa Linen canvas



This color is gorgy!  Congrats!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

birkin50cm said:


> do you have the H reference number for the leather buckle? my SA can't find it... thanks!


Sorry no I don't have it... I wonder if Sydspy will know


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ueynah said:


> This color is gorgy!  Congrats!


Thanks  using it today


----------



## Love-Vintage

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> The youngest bro of the Seven Bros
> Evelyne III GM Amazone in Vert de Gris Clemence ... The strap is nice as it is Vert de Gris and Bleu Thalassa Linen canvas


love the color! Is this  TGM?


----------



## birkin50cm

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Sorry no I don't have it... I wonder if Sydspy will know



dont you have the reciept?

Sydspy do you know the reference?


----------



## birkin50cm

sydspy said:


> I've been wanting one of those buckle as well...........and been seeing a lot of them at the shops ,however they never had my strap size .......so never been able to get one .......hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> it looks very nice on you.........super congrats.........


sydspy,

do you know the H reference number for this leather buckle?


----------



## alterego

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> For a good laugh and also practical... I know H has made a new Condom wallet in the late last decade (730euro)... and I don't think they make them anymore unless SO...
> AND Since I have another Coin Purse for change and I always find THIS one kinda flimsy for coins...
> SO I might as well use it for OTHER more delicate items


Clever and ohhhhhhhh so practical!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Love-Vintage said:


> love the color! Is this  TGM?


Mine is GM... BUT I know they have TGM and TTGM (!)


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

A better pic of my VdG Evln GM Amz in action 
Just realized they are using the same material of my amazone strap for the "Equinoxe" belt!
BTW... for the Rad.Mod. I have shorten the strap with a small piece of plastic rod (can be reversed back to messenger-bag length in 3 seconds ... so it is a shoulder bag at the moment...


----------



## Love-Vintage

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Mine is GM... BUT I know they have TGM and TTGM (!)


omg... never seen TTGM... can't imagine how big it must be!


----------



## sydspy

birkin50cm said:


> sydspy,
> 
> do you know the H reference number for this leather buckle?



no sorry.........


----------



## footlocker

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Easy! use an industrial plier! Just bend the rod to straighten it one end, then slide the rod out


 
*ORH*, i followed the instruction and made a nice passport holder now. However, the rod was broken when I tried to straigthen it....

Also, congratulations to your recent loot of the VdG evelyne amazone.  It is so nice and you look really good on it.  Good buy!


----------



## Jadeite

I like the contrast colour of the Amz strap with VdG.


----------



## Pegase

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> A better pic of my VdG Evln GM Amz in action
> Just realized they are using the same material of my amazone strap for the "Equinoxe" belt!
> BTW... for the Rad.Mod. I have shorten the strap with a small piece of plastic rod (can be reversed back to messenger-bag length in 3 seconds ... so it is a shoulder bag at the moment...


I really like how creative you are in making the H's really work four you! great!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

footlocker said:


> *ORH*, i followed the instruction and made a nice passport holder now. However, the rod was broken when I tried to straigthen it....
> 
> Also, congratulations to your recent loot of the VdG evelyne amazone.  It is so nice and you look really good on it.  Good buy!



Thank you !!! I like the new passport case as it has two extra pockets for boarding pass etc 
Thank you for comment on my Evln  ... I am using my Graphite Evln GM today... Like shoes... as much as we love our fav... we should rotate them  Otherwise the other Evln brothers will get jealous and think daddy is playing favoritism


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Love-Vintage said:


> omg... never seen TTGM... can't imagine how big it must be!


I am told there is such a thing... H myth or not... we will soon found out as my SA told me they have order just a few...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Jadeite said:


> I like the contrast colour of the Amz strap with VdG.


I like it as I like more muted colours for bigger accessories... The Amazone last year was very sharp too!!


----------



## Souris

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> A better pic of my VdG Evln GM Amz in action
> Just realized they are using the same material of my amazone strap for the "Equinoxe" belt!
> BTW... for the Rad.Mod. I have shorten the strap with a small piece of plastic rod (can be reversed back to messenger-bag length in 3 seconds ... so it is a shoulder bag at the moment...



Vert de Gris is a mystical colour reflecting different nuances of green and grey with lights. I love it!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Jadeite said:


> I like the contrast colour of the Amz strap with VdG.


And of course ... the amazone strap is also reversible ... winter time one can flip it and become solid colour (in this case... VdG)... take about 2-3 minutes to flip it but it looks good too and even more elegant.


----------



## souphamster

repost Herman Wang from Asia thread here...


----------



## birkin50cm

souphamster said:


> repost Herman Wang from Asia thread here...


love his style! v nice...

wonder what label is his top in first pic


----------



## birkin50cm

sydspy said:


> no sorry.........


is this another unfindable H item like the soBlack H constance buckle?

why don't people have reference numbers... argh!


----------



## sydspy

birkin50cm said:


> is this another unfindable H item like the soBlack H constance buckle?
> 
> why don't people have reference numbers... argh!



they do exist at the shop............I have seen them in H BKK both at Siam Paragon and Emporium  , however they didn't have a belt strap available at that time..........and I recently saw one at H Wall Street , NYC last week.........no strap available either.........

and I do  not work at H boutique, that's why I do not carry H item's reference number..............


----------



## fashionistaO

Missed ya



sydspy said:


> they do exist at the shop............I have seen them in H BKK both at Siam Paragon and Emporium  , however they didn't have a belt strap available at that time..........and I recently saw one at H Wall Street , NYC last week.........no strap available either.........
> 
> and I do  not work at H boutique, that's why I do not carry H item's reference number..............


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Sydspy is the best 


sydspy said:


> they do exist at the shop............I have seen them in H BKK both at Siam Paragon and Emporium  , however they didn't have a belt strap available at that time..........and I recently saw one at H Wall Street , NYC last week.........no strap available either.........
> 
> and I do  not work at H boutique, that's why I do not carry H item's reference number..............


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Pegase said:


> I really like how creative you are in making the H's really work four you! great!


Thanks!!! They are not exactly cheap LOL so I like to make the most use out of them


----------



## ueynah

sydspy said:


> they do exist at the shop............I have seen them in H BKK both at Siam Paragon and Emporium  , however they didn't have a belt strap available at that time..........and I recently saw one at H Wall Street , NYC last week.........no strap available either.........
> 
> and I do  not work at H boutique, that's why I do not carry H item's reference number..............


----------



## ueynah

sydspy said:


> they do exist at the shop............i have seen them in h bkk both at siam paragon and emporium  , however they didn't have a belt strap available at that time..........and i recently saw one at h wall street , nyc last week.........no strap available either.........
> 
> And i do  not work at h boutique, that's why i do not carry h item's reference number..............


----------



## birkin50cm

sydspy said:


> they do exist at the shop............I have seen them in H BKK both at Siam Paragon and Emporium  , however they didn't have a belt strap available at that time..........and I recently saw one at H Wall Street , NYC last week.........no strap available either.........
> 
> and I do  not work at H boutique, that's why I do not carry H item's reference number..............


the reference number comment was not directed at you per say... just in general...

since you saw it at H wall street NYC, i'll call them for the number, any SA you recommend?

thanks for pointing me in the right direction at least...


----------



## Love-Vintage

souphamster said:


> repost Herman Wang from Asia thread here...


kelly relax suits him well


----------



## bulldoglove

Love the color!


----------



## innersinner

Wow a male Hermes thread - great idea!


----------



## innersinner

I wonder if you men spend just as much as the women! Hehe


----------



## innersinner

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I used to have a Tamac Porte Passeport (in Raisin Chevre Mysore) and I gave it to my Uncle a few months ago. It was very pretty but lack a pocket for me to put stuff in it ...
> 
> I also have a "Grand Modele" agenda in Raisin/Cobalt Chevre Mysore...
> 
> A few weeks ago as I was playing with my H goodies... I discovered my dust-gathering agenda actually fits my Canadian passport VERY VERY well except the metallic rod got in the way... AND since I don't use the bloody agenda at all (to be honest... this agenda is an impulsive purchase as the colour combo is SO pretty LOL)
> 
> Instead of the agenda gathering dust... I might as well rad.mod. it and put it into GOOD use
> 
> SO I remove the metallic rod for the agenda... and now it fits my passport perfectly
> 
> Now my Porte Photo will also fit into the newly transformed Porte Passeport


Oh my gosh I need this!!! Do you know roughly how much it is?

Sorry for the spam but I've always lurked the Hermes section but I apparently skipped the men's thread which I have never seen before so I'm super excited!


----------



## innersinner

sydspy said:


> a bit of a casual with H clutches........


Love the first pic! So chic looking! 

Also, where is that top from in the first pic? Is it Michael Kors?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

innersinner said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh I need this!!! Do you know roughly how much it is?
> 
> Sorry for the spam but I've always lurked the Hermes section but I apparently skipped the men's thread which I have never seen before so I'm super excited!



I cannot remember but I think u can get the Grand Modele agenda cover online .... Or Tamac Porte passeport online too


----------



## tubbytang

In love with my new belt! ^.^ Planning on getting more belt combinations! 







*Follow me @ guywithclass.tumblr.com*


----------



## sydspy

Just received the cutest thing ever...............a Petit H(orse) .......


----------



## footlocker

sydspy said:


> Just received the cutest thing ever...............a Petit H(orse) .......



Congratulations Sydspy. These horses are so cute!


----------



## ueynah

Congrats on your new horses!  They are simply adorable!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Just received the cutest thing ever...............a Petit H(orse) .......


They would be great for my office !!! 
There was a Petit H exhibit in May 2012 in Berlin ... I happened to be in town so I went to check it out BUT I did not see these adorable horsies!!!


----------



## matt-g

sydspy said:


> Just received the cutest thing ever...............a Petit H(orse) .......



Yet another thing I wish I didn't know existed as now I must have one!  Those are too darned adorable!


----------



## Pegase

sydspy said:


> Just received the cutest thing ever...............a Petit H(orse) .......


how cute!!!!
where is Petit H now?


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> They would be great for my office !!!
> There was a Petit H exhibit in May 2012 in Berlin ... I happened to be in town so I went to check it out BUT I did not see these adorable horsies!!!



That's where I got mine from.......... you must have gone the day after all the horsies were bought...........he he he.............sorry..........


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> Just received the cutest thing ever...............a Petit H(orse) .......




Love them! Thanks for the pics, *sydspy*


----------



## sydspy

footlocker said:


> Congratulations Sydspy. These horses are so cute!



yep, they are too cute to be left at the store...........



ueynah said:


> Congrats on your new horses!  They are simply adorable!



aren't they???........



matt-g said:


> Yet another thing I wish I didn't know existed as now I must have one!  Those are too darned adorable!



You now will need one......



Pegase said:


> how cute!!!!
> where is Petit H now?



not sure ........but could be Hong Kong , I believe..........


----------



## sydspy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love them! Thanks for the pics, *sydspy*



me tooooooooooooooo.......


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:
			
		

> That's where I got mine from.......... you must have gone the day after all the horsies were bought...........he he he.............sorry..........



Well at least I know they will be much loved and cared for lol!!


----------



## jlxaac

sydspy said:
			
		

> Just received the cutest thing ever...............a Petit H(orse) .......



haha cute! gratz! horse roaming on the orange hill.


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Well at least I know they will be much loved and cared for lol!!



certainly........



jlxaac said:


> haha cute! gratz! horse roaming on the orange hill.



yep yep yep.........


----------



## tubbytang

Love the horse! ^.^


----------



## sydspy

tubbytang said:


> Love the horse! ^.^



me toooooooooooooooo ........


----------



## Deathspike

Do you guys think the gold brushed constance belt is appropriate for men? I love my 32mm, but I have some concerns that the 42mm might be too big.

There was a Chanel belt I saw on a man not too long ago, and it was far too "bling" if that makes sense. I am thinking to get it in either black/dark brown or black/natural.


----------



## sydspy

Deathspike said:


> Do you guys think the gold brushed constance belt is appropriate for men? I love my 32mm, but I have some concerns that the 42mm might be too big.
> 
> There was a Chanel belt I saw on a man not too long ago, and it was far too "bling" if that makes sense. I am thinking to get it in either black/dark brown or black/natural.



I think anyone can wear anything.........please do not let anyone telling you not to ........


----------



## fashionistaO

Adorable horsie^ *sydspy*


----------



## purselover888

sydspy said:


> Just received the cutest thing ever...............a Petit H(orse) .......



Love!


----------



## purselover888

sydspy said:


> they do exist at the shop............I have seen them in H BKK both at Siam Paragon and Emporium  , however they didn't have a belt strap available at that time..........and I recently saw one at H Wall Street , NYC last week.........no strap available either.........
> 
> and I do  not work at H boutique, that's why I do not carry H item's reference number..............



:lolots:


----------



## Jadeite

I think brushed belt buckle is much nicer than gold. I've seen some show offs with Bright shiny gold buckle and it doesn't quite work out...it would have been much nicer if they bothered to coordinate their dressing.


----------



## sydspy

Jadeite said:


> I think brushed belt buckle is much nicer than gold. I've seen some show offs with Bright shiny gold buckle and it doesn't quite work out...*it would have been much nicer if they bothered to coordinate their dressing*.



couldn't agree more.......


----------



## sydspy

fashionistaO said:


> Adorable horsie^ *sydspy*





purselover888 said:


> Love!



Them Horses are soooooooooooooo cute......major love ......and glad I got them..........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Jadeite said:
			
		

> I think brushed belt buckle is much nicer than gold. I've seen some show offs with Bright shiny gold buckle and it doesn't quite work out...it would have been much nicer if they bothered to coordinate their dressing.



Agree


----------



## BirkinBrains

sydspy said:


> Just received the cutest thing ever...............a Petit H(orse) .......



So adorable!!! OMG!!!


----------



## Reza Khan

My BOUCLE SELLIER TGM along with my Farandole 189 worn on my wrist.  Today's arm candy.


----------



## bagidiotic

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> My BOUCLE SELLIER TGM along with my Farandole 189 worn on my wrist.  Today's arm candy.



Wow gorgeous style hmmmm


----------



## Reza Khan

bagidiotic said:


> Wow gorgeous style hmmmm



Thanks you very much, Merci


----------



## Pegase

Reza Khan said:


> My BOUCLE SELLIER TGM along with my Farandole 189 worn on my wrist.  Today's arm candy.


nice to "see" u again Reza!
I really like the Farandole as a bracelet! cool


----------



## Reza Khan

Pegase said:


> nice to "see" u again Reza!
> I really like the Farandole as a bracelet! cool



Thank you dear, I've been too tied up to instagram so haven't posted on here lately!


----------



## Jadeite

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> My BOUCLE SELLIER TGM along with my Farandole 189 worn on my wrist.  Today's arm candy.



Absolutely royal and simply glamorous!


----------



## iylin265

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> My BOUCLE SELLIER TGM along with my Farandole 189 worn on my wrist.  Today's arm candy.



Very nice as usual!!!


----------



## sydspy

Reza Khan said:


> My BOUCLE SELLIER TGM along with my Farandole 189 worn on my wrist.  Today's arm candy.



major love............


----------



## Reza Khan

sydspy said:


> major love............



Kind of you to say, thank you!


----------



## Reza Khan

Jadeite said:


> Absolutely royal and simply glamorous!



Merci Beaucoup


----------



## Winterbaby

Reza Khan said:


> My BOUCLE SELLIER TGM along with my Farandole 189 worn on my wrist.  Today's arm candy.



omg, I love the look of this! Fantastic!


----------



## Reza Khan

Winterbaby said:


> omg, I love the look of this! Fantastic!



Thank you so much, very kind of you


----------



## gracekelly

Reza Khan said:


> My BOUCLE SELLIER TGM along with my Farandole 189 worn on my wrist.  Today's arm candy.



You should take this over to the stacking thread.  The posters will go wild for this.  Do you mean a Farandole 160?


http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/stacking-bracelets-watches-etc-566480.html


----------



## bagidiotic

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> Thank you dear, I've been too tied up to instagram so haven't posted on here lately!



Hi reza
U can really doll up urself n ur Hermes bags so tastefully with style
Cheers


----------



## kevintheking

Hello! I am new to this forum and I am trying to decide if the HAC 40cm or 50cm would be best for my everyday bag. My store has both sizes coming in this season and i want to reserve one. I usually like large bags but i am 5'6 and 120 pounds. sometimes the 40CM looks a bit small to me, other times it looks just right? does anyone have a 40CM and a 50cm HAC comparison photo or dimensions? i would appreciate any advise/photos/comments


----------



## discoadam

Reza Khan said:


> My BOUCLE SELLIER TGM along with my Farandole 189 worn on my wrist.  Today's arm candy.



Tres chic Reza. Very Hermes. Not too much. Not too little. That's true style.


----------



## Pegase

kevintheking said:


> Hello! I am new to this forum and I am trying to decide if the HAC 40cm or 50cm would be best for my everyday bag. My store has both sizes coming in this season and i want to reserve one. I usually like large bags but i am 5'6 and 120 pounds. sometimes the 40CM looks a bit small to me, other times it looks just right? does anyone have a 40CM and a 50cm HAC comparison photo or dimensions? i would appreciate any advise/photos/comments


Your store has BOTH sizes coming this season... your store has HAC coming!???
please, tell me where IS your store!????

;-9


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

My casual Thursday outfit.
Hermes Polo in Menthe Green
GAP "Slimfit" Chino in Black BUT altered into a pair of Capri 
Off to Paris tomorrow "Paris Plage" and "Solde Paris" 
Have a great summer !


----------



## jinete11

sydspy said:


> Just received the cutest thing ever...............a Petit H(orse) .......


OMG these are so cute! Did someone fashion these with scarves for you, or does H actually sell these in stores? I don't think I've ever seen this in person!


----------



## ALiteBeat82

Here is mine (please excuse the hairyness of my arm) My black with PHW and a Black with PHW K bracelet


----------



## icycoldice

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Here is mine (please excuse the hairyness of my arm) My black with PHW and a Black with PHW K bracelet



The kelly bracelet looks amazing! I'm loving your style


----------



## jlxaac

ALiteBeat82 said:
			
		

> Here is mine (please excuse the hairyness of my arm) My black with PHW and a Black with PHW K bracelet



woooo love the DTK! may I ask is the size M?


----------



## jmzr22

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Here is mine (please excuse the hairyness of my arm) My black with PHW and a Black with PHW K bracelet



Looks great! With Reza and yourself leading the way in hirsute reveals, I'm thinking I ought to bear arms with some wrist items too. :boxing:


----------



## sydspy

jinete11 said:


> OMG these are so cute! Did someone fashion these with scarves for you, or does H actually sell these in stores? I don't think I've ever seen this in person!



It is part of the "petit H" collection........and it comes as a set ......one horse with 2 outfits.........


----------



## sydspy

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Here is mine (please excuse the hairyness of my arm) My black with PHW and a Black with PHW K bracelet



you do not need to say sorry for being naturally hairy.......

That's a brilliant way of using the Kelly necklace.........I shall consider trying that out as well..........


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My casual Thursday outfit.
> Hermes Polo in Menthe Green
> GAP "Slimfit" Chino in Black BUT altered into a pair of Capri
> Off to Paris tomorrow "Paris Plage" and "Solde Paris"
> Have a great summer !



wow wow , Menthe......very nice...........I want something in Menthe as well.......

have a great time in Paris........


----------



## Jadeite

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My casual Thursday outfit.
> Hermes Polo in Menthe Green
> GAP "Slimfit" Chino in Black BUT altered into a pair of Capri
> Off to Paris tomorrow "Paris Plage" and "Solde Paris"
> Have a great summer !



This will rock with a stack. Enjoy Paris!


----------



## Jadeite

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Here is mine (please excuse the hairyness of my arm) My black with PHW and a Black with PHW K bracelet



Hairy arms add character. Makes the stack very masculine.


----------



## jinete11

sydspy said:


> It is part of the "petit H" collection........and it comes as a set ......one horse with 2 outfits.........



OMG, they even have outfit changes for the horse? H is amazing!  PS-I love all your pictures and posts. Your collection is amazing!


----------



## ALiteBeat82

Jadeite said:


> Hairy arms add character. Makes the stack very masculine.


Hehe thank ya  my next purchase is going to be the Rivale. Don't know if I should continue with Black and PHW or change up the color though?


----------



## ALiteBeat82

jmzr22 said:


> Looks great! With Reza and yourself leading the way in hirsute reveals, I'm thinking I ought to bear arms with some wrist items too. :boxing:


Thank you, please do!!!!


----------



## ALiteBeat82

icycoldice said:


> The kelly bracelet looks amazing! I'm loving your style


Thank you, i'm a Hermes newbie but man I'm having fun with it.


----------



## sydspy

jinete11 said:


> OMG, they even have outfit changes for the horse? H is amazing!  PS-I love all your pictures and posts. Your collection is amazing!



isn't H fairly thoughtful??...........ha ha ha...........and thanks for your nice comment.........


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

nice hardware on yr wrist


----------



## pretty99

haven't done this for while, here's m newly acquired babies from Europe!!


----------



## pretty99

it's a new mini steve messenger, I love the way the straps got tugged in and use it as a "mlutch".........hahahah
it's Etain clemence in PHW


----------



## pretty99

what do you think a guy in Lindy?
This one is even in Rouge Casaque Clemence! I'm really stretching it......


----------



## pretty99

and of course I need a pair of shoes to match it.........


----------



## sydspy

ooh Yeah .........*pretty99* ..........you can certainly rock that Lindy ........it goes so well with your shoes .........two thumbs up......


----------



## Pegase

pretty99 said:


> what do you think a guy in Lindy?
> This one is even in Rouge Casaque Clemence! I'm really stretching it......


Congratulations on your new Babies!
First time I see a guy with a Lindy! You make it work really cool!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

pretty99 said:
			
		

> what do you think a guy in Lindy?
> This one is even in Rouge Casaque Clemence! I'm really stretching it......



Y not
So long d user is happy 
U look great too
Pls lead n open up d trend
In fashion there is not rite or wrong
It's all bout personality n comfort level 
Cheers


----------



## bagidiotic

pretty99 said:
			
		

> what do you think a guy in Lindy?
> This one is even in Rouge Casaque Clemence! I'm really stretching it......



Y not so long user is happy
There is no rite or wrong in fashion
It's voice down to confident,personality n comfort level
U look great
Y not lead n open up d trend 
Cheers


----------



## Pegase

bagidiotic said:


> Y not so long user is happy
> There is no rite or wrong in fashion
> It's voice down to confident,personality n comfort level
> U look great
> Y not lead n open up d trend
> Cheers


great thought bagidiotic!
(but i would like to ad... there can be "wrong" in fashion... scarily lots of it!!! lol ) ;-9


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:


> Y not
> So long d user is happy
> U look great too
> Pls lead n open up d trend
> In fashion there is not rite or wrong
> *It's all bout personality n comfort level *
> Cheers



couldn't agree more with that..........


----------



## Pegase

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Here is mine (please excuse the hairyness of my arm) My black with PHW and a Black with PHW K bracelet


Please! don't EVER apologize for your body hair! no matter where its growing!!!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

pretty99 said:
			
		

> haven't done this for while, here's m newly acquired babies from Europe!!



Love this outfit !! And of course the red lindy and matchy shoes!!!!


----------



## pretty99

hahahaha, lindy is hard to come by already, adding a pool of cool guys wanting it will add to the competition!!


----------



## Jadeite

the red lindy and shoes definitely will turn heads.


----------



## footlocker

pretty99 said:


> haven't done this for while, here's m newly acquired babies from europe!!


 
well done!


----------



## footlocker

pretty99 said:


> what do you think a guy in Lindy?
> This one is even in Rouge Casaque Clemence! I'm really stretching it......


 
you make me want a lindy...


----------



## pretty99

here's some new bags for gentleman here to consider.....
this one is the Victoria 24H, thin version without Laptop case.
It's Sombero Fusain (dark graphite), priced at Euro 3600
Saw the one with Laptop case is a whopping Eruo5450........hmmmmm


----------



## pretty99

oops, the pic


----------



## pretty99

Bolide Relax 40 in Sikkim Vert Fonce..........TDF.........
Euro 3900


----------



## pretty99

pretty99 said:


> here's some new bags for gentleman here to consider.....
> this one is the Victoria 24H, thin version without Laptop case.
> It's Sombero Fusain (dark graphite), priced at Euro 3600
> Saw the one with Laptop case is a whopping Eruo5450........hmmmmm


correction it's Euro3450


----------



## cityboy340

pretty99 said:


> here's some new bags for gentleman here to consider.....
> this one is the Victoria 24H, thin version without Laptop case.
> It's Sombero Fusain (dark graphite), priced at Euro 3600
> Saw the one with Laptop case is a whopping Eruo5450........hmmmmm



Is sombrero a new leather? Do you know what it's like eg: scratches easily smooth, soft etc. thanks the pix btw those bags look great! I'm eyeing the bolide...


----------



## pretty99

its a brand new fully Matte smooth leather no grain at all, i do find it will be very prone to scratches, but if you like full matte leather, it's your pick.


----------



## souphamster

pretty99 said:


> Bolide Relax 40 in Sikkim Vert Fonce..........TDF.........
> Euro 3900



really so cheap???


----------



## pretty99

yes because it's canvas lined. 
I had my size 45 last year and it's the same price. now it's Eruo4250


----------



## fashionistaO

I like the lindy look w/ da shoes on ya^^
You need To collect a wardrobe of colors for the lindy!




pretty99 said:


> what do you think a guy in Lindy?
> This one is even in Rouge Casaque Clemence! I'm really stretching it......


----------



## pretty99

fashionistaO said:


> I like the lindy look w/ da shoes on ya^^
> You need To collect a wardrobe of colors for the lindy!



thank you darling!! muah muah muah!!!!!!!
but I need to work on the color of my $$$$ first..........


----------



## MrParker

Hello Ladies and Gents, 
reveals to come...

Soon.


----------



## bagidiotic

Yes yes I m ready


----------



## Pegase

Reveals!! Yeyyyy!!!


----------



## Jadeite

MrParker...don't keep us waiting.


----------



## ueynah

pretty99 said:


> here's some new bags for gentleman here to consider.....
> this one is the Victoria 24H, thin version without Laptop case.
> It's Sombero Fusain (dark graphite), priced at Euro 3600
> Saw the one with Laptop case is a whopping Eruo5450........hmmmmm



you can now view this bag on the UK Hermes.com website ... it seems to come only in Sombrero Fusain (dark grey) and Cigar (gold), and is lined in H chevron toile.  Gorgeous color and perfect for the gents!

http://france.hermes.com/cuir/sacs/pour-une-journee/configurable-product-c-victoriaii-12h-27133.html?color_leather=BROWN


----------



## rodfox2004

pretty99 said:


> Bolide Relax 40 in Sikkim Vert Fonce..........TDF.........
> Euro 3900


I'm LOOOOOVING that Bolide! TDF is right...love the contrast stitching.


----------



## rodfox2004

pretty99 said:


> what do you think a guy in Lindy?
> This one is even in Rouge Casaque Clemence! I'm really stretching it......


That Lindy looks amazing on you. Don't worry about how "others" view it on you...just wear it well! Fashion doesn't have bounds...


----------



## jaegerhomme

Shoe horn, leather brush, and Colorado sac pm in ebene vache liegee /toile.


----------



## bababebi

^^ Very attractive picture of such esthetically pleasing items, thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hot summer week in Paris...
Resting in _Cafè Hermès_ at _Hermès_ on _Rue de Sèvres_.
Wearing H Polo in Vert Anis


----------



## cityboy340

rodfox2004 said:


> I'm LOOOOOVING that Bolide! TDF is right...love the contrast stitching.



The price now is 4150EUR now for the size 45. They had 3 at the store in Nice, I'm deciding on a gris one although there were a few scratches on it. I'm not sure how well sikkim will hold up but it was very lightweight and I think itd make a great everyday bag.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^ Love the Vert Anis polo, you look great!


----------



## Pegase

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Hot summer week in Paris...
> Resting in _Cafè Hermès_ at _Hermès_ on _Rue de Sèvres_.
> Wearing H Polo in Vert Anis


what is in the Bag Orfeo?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Pegase said:


> what is in the Bag Orfeo?


another H Polo in Tomate .. and Two leather cases for Traveller size Voyage d'Hermes in Tadalek leather (in Ecru colour)


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^^ Love the Vert Anis polo, you look great!


Thanks  I love H Polos !! they are indispensable for work can travelling especially in the warmer months


----------



## alterego

jaegerhomme said:


> Shoe horn, leather brush, and Colorado sac pm in ebene vache liegee /toile.


As always..spectacular photography. Beautiful set ya got there!


----------



## Pegase

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> another H Polo in Tomate .. and Two leather cases for Traveller size Voyage d'Hermes in Tadalek leather (in Ecru colour)


nice! Have fun in Paris and enjoy the warm weather! (where you at the H - sales a few weeks ago, perhaps?)


----------



## emmaemmamamama

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Hot summer week in Paris...
> Resting in _Cafè Hermès_ at _Hermès_ on _Rue de Sèvres_.
> Wearing H Polo in Vert Anis


WOW Looks so yummy!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Pegase said:
			
		

> nice! Have fun in Paris and enjoy the warm weather! (where you at the H - sales a few weeks ago, perhaps?)



No I was not ... I am sure a lot of others were there


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

emmaemmamamama said:


> WOW Looks so yummy!


They were fantastic!!! My BF and I were having a fab time savouring the pastries


----------



## be_ware

Other than lindy45, do u think guys can pull off lindy34 in dark colors, crossbody sling? Any thoughts?


----------



## jaegerhomme

bababebi said:
			
		

> ^^ Very attractive picture of such esthetically pleasing items, thanks for the eye candy!




Thanks, bababebi.






			
				alterego said:
			
		

> As always..spectacular photography. Beautiful set ya got there!



Thanks, alterego.


----------



## pretty99

be_ware said:


> Other than lindy45, do u think guys can pull off lindy34 in dark colors, crossbody sling? Any thoughts?


check out a few pages back, i had an action shot of the lindy


----------



## be_ware

pretty99 said:


> check out a few pages back, i had an action shot of the lindy



Hey.. I saw your post.. Its gorgeous.. Is that a sixe34?


----------



## pretty99

yes it is


----------



## birkin50cm

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> another H Polo in Tomate .. and Two leather cases for Traveller size Voyage d'Hermes in Tadalek leather (in Ecru colour)


can you show us the leather case for voyage d'hermes pls...


----------



## birkin50cm

pretty99 said:


> it's a new mini steve messenger, I love the way the straps got tugged in and use it as a "mlutch".........hahahah
> it's Etain clemence in PHW


how much was the mini steve?


----------



## pretty99

Mini Steve is Euro3450


----------



## Everlong

pretty99 said:


> Mini Steve is Euro3450



i love the way this looks on you! what are the dimensions? can it hold an ipad? or a4 sized papers?


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Hot summer week in Paris...
> Resting in _Cafè Hermès_ at _Hermès_ on _Rue de Sèvres_.
> Wearing H Polo in Vert Anis



you look so happy there in that happy colour polo.........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:
			
		

> you look so happy there in that happy colour polo.........



I was very happy )))) too bad it was only a week  it was a conference trip but I was hardly at Palais de Congres LOL!
In Paris with my BF for the very first time (our schedules are impossible and punishing) so it was very nice and special .


----------



## fashionistaO

Always enjoyed your photos!



jaegerhomme said:


> Shoe horn, leather brush, and Colorado sac pm in ebene vache liegee /toile.




SUPER Great color on you!  Building memories are the best part of interjecting fun into hectic work schedules 



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Hot summer week in Paris...
> Resting in _Cafè Hermès_ at _Hermès_ on _Rue de Sèvres_.
> Wearing H Polo in Vert Anis




LOL, :greengrin: we all working on that color, eh^^



pretty99 said:


> thank you darling!! muah muah muah!!!!!!!
> but I need to work on the color of my $$$$ first..........


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I was very happy )))) too bad it was only a week  it was a conference trip but I was hardly at Palais de Congres LOL!
> In Paris with my BF for the very first time (our schedules are impossible and punishing) so it was very nice and special .



wow wow..........a romantic trip squeezed in between your work trip..........how nice............


----------



## birkin50cm

birkin50cm said:


> can you show us the leather case for voyage d'hermes pls...


can i pls have more info on the travel case for voyage d'hermes?

thanks


----------



## birkin50cm

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I was very happy )))) too bad it was only a week  it was a conference trip but I was hardly at Palais de Congres LOL!
> In Paris with my BF for the very first time (our schedules are impossible and punishing) so it was very nice and special .


can i pls have more info on the leather travel case for voyage d'hermes?

thanks


----------



## Ulf

pretty99 said:


> it's a new mini steve messenger



Love the mini messenger! And the red shoes, those are RED.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> wow wow..........a romantic trip squeezed in between your work trip..........how nice............


))) indeed  we both got the leather traveling cases for our own travel size Voyage d'Hermes as one of the few momentos for the trip... he loves it and I think I have created a monster LOL!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Can people still see my comments if they are on my ignore list?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

pretty99 said:


> haven't done this for while, here's m newly acquired babies from Europe!!


I like it too  It is practical if you only have a few items and looks very chic!!! LOVE!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

fashionistaO said:


> Always enjoyed your photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPER Great color on you!  Building memories are the best part of interjecting fun into hectic work schedules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, :greengrin: we all working on that color, eh^^



Yes FashionistaO  next trip we are thinking Avignon and moving south


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Can people still see my comments if they are on my ignore list?



apparently so........unless they put you on their ignore list as well...........


----------



## ueynah

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> ))) indeed  we both got the leather traveling cases for our own travel size Voyage d'Hermes as one of the few momentos for the trip... he loves it and I think I have created a monster LOL!!!



haha... double the H pleasure double the fun!  Glad to hear you are enjoying Paris!


----------



## ueynah

jaegerhomme said:


> Shoe horn, leather brush, and Colorado sac pm in ebene vache liegee /toile.



love the accessories!  they look simple yet elegant at same time!  thanks for sharing


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> apparently so........unless they put you on their ignore list as well...........


 I don't like that... that can be annoying...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

jaegerhomme said:


> Shoe horn, leather brush, and Colorado sac pm in ebene vache liegee /toile.


I like my H shoe horn too... mine is a long one and I use it everyday  The small one is cute and I bet it is nice to have it for traveling


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I don't like that... that can be annoying...



totally agree.......but at least we don't see their actions..........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> totally agree.......but at least we don't see their actions..........


This person has sent me pvt messages 
I cannot block this person ...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ueynah said:


> haha... double the H pleasure double the fun!  Glad to hear you are enjoying Paris!



Yes... he was using my Bleu Abyss Evelyn GM III for this trip... After a  week using my Evelyne GM III he became a H convert (this is BAD lol)...  He even "jokingly" requested me to get him a Black Evelyne GMIII as his retirement  present!!!! I truly think I have created a monster LOL!


----------



## ueynah

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> I don't like that... that can be annoying...



Perhaps ask one of the mods for assistance.  They should know what to do :-p


----------



## ueynah

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> Yes... he was using my Bleu Abyss Evelyn GM III for this trip... After a  week using my Evelyne GM III he became a H convert (this is BAD lol)...  He even "jokingly" requested me to get him a Black Evelyne GMIII as his retirement  present!!!! I truly think I have created a monster LOL!



Oh!  I thought it would be the other way around when he starts buyin his own H and you "borrowing" it!  Lol!


----------



## jaegerhomme

ueynah said:
			
		

> love the accessories!  they look simple yet elegant at same time!  thanks for sharing




Thanks, ueynah!





			
				ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> I like my H shoe horn too... mine is a long one and I use it everyday  The small one is cute and I bet it is nice to have it for traveling



Thanks, Orfeo Rouge H.  The petit one fits perfectly for travel.  I like the aesthetic of the dark wood which comes in a form of shoe trees too.


----------



## Allee

Didn't want to start another thread...this is a hot guy wearing Hermes.


----------



## Pegase

Allee said:


> Didn't want to start another thread...this is a hot guy wearing Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 1822373


And he even gets paid to do this!....
..._some guys have all the luck...._
;-9


----------



## Jadeite

hot. But i think some of the guys modelling in this thread wear their H just as well. Equally hot.


----------



## birkin50cm

Allee said:


> Didn't want to start another thread...this is a hot guy wearing Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 1822373


thats Sean O'pry my fav male model


----------



## Pegase

Jadeite said:


> hot. But i think some of the guys modelling in this thread wear their H just as well. Equally hot.


I absolutely agree!!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Pegase said:


> I absolutely agree!!!!


Yes indeed  
Love all the scarves, bags and accessories (they are beautiful!)
BUT I want to see more ready-to-wear on here 
I love H clothes as they are very classy, subtle and they last a long time if one takes care of them...
I am too cheap to buy cheaply made products, hence I am a big fan with H (lately... the quality of their cashmere products has dipped a bit... I hope they will pick up again)


----------



## jmzr22

I'd wear and model my one piece of ready-to-wear, a whisper-thin cotton v-neck, but I've already stretched a hole out at the cuff, and even most-repair I'm borderline scared to wear it out of the house!


----------



## spinskybolt

i spotted the Hermes Sellier toile canvas bag on a guy last week and it looked really great! i was wondering if anyone has any modeling pics of it, or know the price of it? TIA!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

jmzr22 said:


> I'd wear and model my one piece of ready-to-wear, a whisper-thin cotton v-neck, but I've already stretched a hole out at the cuff, and even most-repair I'm borderline scared to wear it out of the house!



All my H clothings are washed in delicate cycle or handwashed... Their thin T-shirts are indeed very delicate and I do wear them regularly... regular wear with their cotton products are okay but the washing process is the part that stress the fabric the most.

I have a Silk/cashmere jersey dress-shirt by H that I wear and wear since 1996... I actually wash it in a garment bag on delicate cycle and air dry frequently... it is still like new


----------



## Pegase

jmzr22 said:


> I'd wear and model my one piece of ready-to-wear, a whisper-thin cotton v-neck, but I've already stretched a hole out at the cuff, and even most-repair I'm borderline scared to wear it out of the house!


why dont you reinforce the cuff with some leather trimmings! ;-9

I hate it when something happens to "favorite loved pieces" ironically, the more you try to care of them, and the less you wear them... something end up happening to them WHEN you do! Murphy's law all over!!! =(


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Pegase said:


> why dont you reinforce the cuff with some leather trimmings! ;-9
> 
> I hate it when something happens to "favorite loved pieces" ironically, the more you try to care of them, and the less you wear them... something end up happening to them WHEN you do! Murphy's law all over!!! =(


----------



## ueynah

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> Yes indeed
> Love all the scarves, bags and accessories (they are beautiful!)
> BUT I want to see more ready-to-wear on here
> I love H clothes as they are very classy, subtle and they last a long time if one takes care of them...
> I am too cheap to buy cheaply made products, hence I am a big fan with H (lately... the quality of their cashmere products has dipped a bit... I hope they will pick up again)



Me in H polo and rouge H box calf Zip!


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Yes indeed
> Love all the scarves, bags and accessories (they are beautiful!)
> BUT I want to see more ready-to-wear on here
> I love H clothes as they are very classy, subtle and they last a long time if one takes care of them...
> I am too cheap to buy cheaply made products, hence I am a big fan with H (lately... the quality of their cashmere products has dipped a bit... I hope they will pick up again)



I also love H cashmere jumpers and jackets..............but not really into the cut of their trousers , jeans and polo tops much......too baggy for my liking........I am already a big frame person , aka FAT ..........he he he........so I reckon, a bit fitted cut would be better on me........Hence, I only buy jumpers and Jackets from H RTW department........and shoes of course........


----------



## sydspy

wow wow.......I might change my mind regarding Hermes trousers and tops cutting now..........Hermes has gone slimmer looking ........very nice indeed.......

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.452682984764521.110894.176453572387465&type=3


----------



## Pegase

sydspy said:


> wow wow.......I might change my mind regarding Hermes trousers and tops cutting now..........Hermes has gone slimmer looking ........very nice indeed.......
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.452682984764521.110894.176453572387465&type=3


cool link! thanks
the guys in the pics all look like giants when some non modell human is standing next to them...lol
Dear Thread.... do you think it will be time soon, to start growing a beard (again!) ?


----------



## hoying8

Omg amazing. Hope to own a HAC one day


----------



## sydspy

ueynah said:


> Me in H polo and rouge H box calf Zip!



wow wow..........*ueynah* .........my eyes are trapped at the RH Box Zip GM.......goooooooooooooorgeous........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> I also love H cashmere jumpers and jackets..............but not really into the cut of their trousers , jeans and polo tops much......too baggy for my liking........I am already a big frame person , aka FAT ..........he he he........so I reckon, a bit fitted cut would be better on me........Hence, I only buy jumpers and Jackets from H RTW department........and shoes of course........


Hermes has a number of fit and cuts for trousers... I have to agree that their "St Germain" is their most skinny cut... no one can fit into a pair of those unless you are a real ectomorph  because of that a lot of H stores will order the looser cut versions at the podium (unless that is the ONLY available cut of  the season)..
I do like their raw denim a lot and their cut... I bought three pairs over the years ... one pair i wash regularly, one pair I dry-clean so to keep the indigo colour and one pair of black jeans


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ueynah said:


> Me in H polo and rouge H box calf Zip!


Lovely combo of colours


----------



## fashionistaO

Unless it's JP denim, I don't like the fading.
My experience is whether one hand/machine washes, use cool water to wash and vinegar in the rinse cycle.  
Prevents/Deters premature fading.  Most importantly, do not use harsh detergents!

HTH^



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Hermes has a number of fit and cuts for trousers... I have to agree that their "St Germain" is their most skinny cut... no one can fit into a pair of those unless you are a real ectomorph  because of that a lot of H stores will order the looser cut versions at the podium (unless that is the ONLY available cut of  the season)..
> I do like their raw denim a lot and their cut... I bought three pairs over the years ... one pair i wash regularly, one pair I dry-clean so to keep the indigo colour and one pair of black jeans


----------



## grangeblanche

Hi to all!
It's not a modeling pic, but I'd like to share with us my first Hermès purchase.


It's a 38 mm black Togo sac à dépêches "multi-poches".


The multi-poches feature was decisive for me as the classic sac à dépêches is all but practical when you carry more than 2 folders on your bag 


Thanks for viewing!


----------



## ainct

Beautiful attache! Use it in good health!


----------



## grangeblanche

ainct said:


> Beautiful attache! Use it in good health!


You're welcome, thanks!


----------



## Ulf

Love the briefcase, it's on my wishlist...!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

grangeblanche said:


> Hi to all!
> It's not a modeling pic, but I'd like to share with us my first Hermès purchase.
> View attachment 1829698
> 
> It's a 38 mm black Togo sac à dépêches "multi-poches".
> View attachment 1829686
> 
> The multi-poches feature was decisive for me as the classic sac à dépêches is all but practical when you carry more than 2 folders on your bag
> View attachment 1829687
> 
> Thanks for viewing!


superlike!!!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

grangeblanche said:
			
		

> Hi to all!
> It's not a modeling pic, but I'd like to share with us my first Hermès purchase.
> 
> It's a 38 mm black Togo sac à dépêches "multi-poches".
> 
> The multi-poches feature was decisive for me as the classic sac à dépêches is all but practical when you carry more than 2 folders on your bag
> 
> Thanks for viewing!



Congrats on ur new haul
Very nice I like it
So special
Cheers


----------



## jaegerhomme

grangeblanche said:
			
		

> Hi to all!
> It's not a modeling pic, but I'd like to share with us my first Hermès purchase.
> 
> It's a 38 mm black Togo sac à dépêches "multi-poches".
> 
> The multi-poches feature was decisive for me as the classic sac à dépêches is all but practical when you carry more than 2 folders on your bag
> 
> Thanks for viewing!




Beautiful and functional sac you have there, grangeblanche!  Sac à  dépêches was also my first Hermès bag purchase which came in 41cm black Clemence with 3-gussets. Loved the Sellier structure and outside saddle top stitching on this design. Enjoy your handsome briefcase.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

grangeblanche said:


> Hi to all!
> It's not a modeling pic, but I'd like to share with us my first Hermès purchase.
> View attachment 1829698
> 
> It's a 38 mm black Togo sac à dépêches "multi-poches".
> View attachment 1829686
> 
> The multi-poches feature was decisive for me as the classic sac à dépêches is all but practical when you carry more than 2 folders on your bag
> View attachment 1829687
> 
> Thanks for viewing!




Gorgeous, thanks for the pics!


----------



## grangeblanche

Thanks for all your kind comments!


----------



## sydspy

grangeblanche said:


> Hi to all!
> It's not a modeling pic, but I'd like to share with us my first Hermès purchase.
> View attachment 1829698
> 
> It's a 38 mm black Togo sac à dépêches "multi-poches".
> View attachment 1829686
> 
> The multi-poches feature was decisive for me as the classic sac à dépêches is all but practical when you carry more than 2 folders on your bag
> View attachment 1829687
> 
> Thanks for viewing!



nice and functional bag.......


----------



## Reza Khan

grangeblanche said:


> Hi to all!
> It's not a modeling pic, but I'd like to share with us my first Hermès purchase.
> View attachment 1829698
> 
> It's a 38 mm black Togo sac à dépêches "multi-poches".
> View attachment 1829686
> 
> The multi-poches feature was decisive for me as the classic sac à dépêches is all but practical when you carry more than 2 folders on your bag
> View attachment 1829687
> 
> Thanks for viewing!



Thats one chic briefcase!  Classic and it will last for ever!  Same model that President Kennedy carried.


----------



## Reza Khan

Allee said:


> Didn't want to start another thread...this is a hot guy wearing Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 1822373



Great shot!  However I just found out that the instagram account is a FAKE posing and the official Hermes page.  Hermes does not have an official Insta account at this time


----------



## Reza Khan

pretty99 said:


> haven't done this for while, here's m newly acquired babies from Europe!!



Tres chic!  Who makes the boots?


----------



## Reza Khan

macaroonchica93 said:


> You rock the Multi bracelet look quite well, I'm kinda of jealous



Thanks you very much!  My theory is that MORE IS ALWAYS MORE lol.


----------



## Jadeite

grangeblanche said:


> Hi to all!
> It's not a modeling pic, but I'd like to share with us my first Hermès purchase.
> View attachment 1829698
> 
> It's a 38 mm black Togo sac à dépêches "multi-poches".
> View attachment 1829686
> 
> The multi-poches feature was decisive for me as the classic sac à dépêches is all but practical when you carry more than 2 folders on your bag
> View attachment 1829687
> 
> Thanks for viewing!



a great way to start! very practical but stylish.


----------



## Allee

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> Great shot!  However I just found out that the instagram account is a FAKE posing and the official Hermes page.  Hermes does not have an official Insta account at this time



Yah...I just un-followed! They were posting too many pictures on instagram.


----------



## grangeblanche

Reza Khan said:


> Thats one chic briefcase!  Classic and it will last for ever!  Same model that President Kennedy carried.



Thanks!
I'm afraid I'm not JFK and my GF is not Jacqueline Bouvier (I've never been In Dallas...) 
http://karolynpho.tumblr.com/post/23139242769/president-john-f-kennedys-hermes-sac-a
http://articles.baltimoresun.com/1998-03-19/features/1998078110_1_briefcase-camelot-auction-block
At Hermès, SA showed me 3 models: mine, a classic leather one and for the fun a miel (?) croco at 28.000.
Besides this was absolutely out my range, croco leather is very uncommun and quite bothering In France.


----------



## grangeblanche

Jadeite said:


> a great way to start! very practical but stylish.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## pretty99

Reza Khan said:


> Tres chic!  Who makes the boots?



it's Chanel men's


----------



## Reza Khan

Cape Code Quantieme Automatic with Graphite croc band and Chain D'ancre TGM


----------



## Reza Khan

The perfect shopping companion. The Kelly Relax Swift Biscuite & Izmir Sandals.


----------



## Pegase

Reza Khan said:


> The perfect shopping companion. The Kelly Relax Swift Biscuite & Izmir Sandals.


Now its "Tres Chic" back to you Reza!!!


----------



## CookyMonster

Great pics everyone - here's me working the herbag cabine & hapi at the mall today. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Reza Khan

Pegase said:


> Now its "Tres Chic" back to you Reza!!!



Thank you very much my friend


----------



## Reza Khan

CookyMonster said:


> Great pics everyone - here's me working the herbag cabine & hapi at the mall today. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 1840541



Gorgeous Sized Herbag!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Reza Khan said:


> The perfect shopping companion. The Kelly Relax Swift Biscuite & Izmir Sandals.


----------



## mas_86

CookyMonster said:


> Great pics everyone - here's me working the herbag cabine & hapi at the mall today. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 1840541


Love LOVE your herbag !!! What size is it? How tall are you? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Hermezzy

Hi.  I'm fairly new to tPF and love Hermes!  I've been trying to post comments here and there but I must admit..the sheer size and volume of all the threads is almost overwhelming to me!  I am a male and have scarves and small leather accessories but after seeing Reza and Beat82's amazing pictures tonight, I'm really inspired to get a bracelet now.  Originally I had thought a CDC would be the first one, but I'm smaller (5 8 and 145 pds) and my wrist is only 6.5 inches around so I'm thinking the Kelly style would be better.  Thanks for the inspiration guys!  I really like the pics!


----------



## mas_86

Hermezzy said:


> Hi.  I'm fairly new to tPF and love Hermes!  I've been trying to post comments here and there but I must admit..the sheer size and volume of all the threads is almost overwhelming to me!  I am a male and have scarves and small leather accessories but after seeing Reza and Beat82's amazing pictures tonight, I'm really inspired to get a bracelet now.  Originally I had thought a CDC would be the first one, but I'm smaller (5 8 and 145 pds) and my wrist is only 6.5 inches around so I'm thinking the Kelly style would be better.  Thanks for the inspiration guys!  I really like the pics!


Consider yourself lucky !!! I wish was smaller.. it would be easier for me to buy more accessories ... i'm a pretty big guy at 6'2 and have a hard time finding large sizes  I have a few L sized CDCs that I had to litterally travel the world to find and I LOVE them !!! KDs are also nice =)


----------



## Hermezzy

LOL mas_86...most of the time I wish I was 6'2! Grass is always greener, right? hehe   I assume the K in KD is kelly...what is the 'D'?  Pardon my ignorance!


----------



## kobe939

Hermezzy said:
			
		

> LOL mas_86...most of the time I wish I was 6'2! Grass is always greener, right? hehe   I assume the K in KD is kelly...what is the 'D'?  Pardon my ignorance!



Dog


----------



## mas_86

Hahah anyways KD as in Kelly Dog Bracelet =) its easier to find and a lot cheaper then the CDC =)


----------



## mas_86

mas_86 said:


> Hahah anyways KD as in Kelly Dog Bracelet =) its easier to find and a lot cheaper then the CDC =)


Hahaha Opps it's an old photo I took but it looks like someone was in a hurry to take a photo after purchasing it and forgot to take of the plastic  lol


----------



## Hermezzy

Oh thanks!  I really like the look of that thinner leather bracelet with the kelly-style turn mechanism.  I think it may be the double-tour?  

And I really like the pics posted by Sydspy...they are really fun and show a lot of individuality and flair!


----------



## CookyMonster

Reza Khan said:


> Gorgeous Sized Herbag!



Thank you mr rezakhan, it's huge so i tend to knock into other shoppers Lol!


----------



## CookyMonster

mas_86 said:


> Love LOVE your herbag !!! What size is it? How tall are you? If you don't mind me asking



The herbag is a size 52, and i'm 172cm tall. HTH


----------



## sydspy

Hermezzy said:


> Oh thanks!  I really like the look of that thinner leather bracelet with the kelly-style turn mechanism.  I think it may be the double-tour?
> 
> And I really like the pics posted by Sydspy...they are really fun and show a lot of individuality and flair!



thanks for your nice compliment .........


----------



## Hermezzy

Sure Sydspy!  And I found the name of the bracelet that I like - The kelly doubletour!


----------



## chaerimk

mas_86 said:


> Hahah anyways KD as in Kelly Dog Bracelet =) its easier to find and a lot cheaper then the CDC =)


 love the combination of cartier and hermes!


----------



## chaerimk

grangeblanche said:


> Hi to all!
> It's not a modeling pic, but I'd like to share with us my first Hermès purchase.
> View attachment 1829698
> 
> It's a 38 mm black Togo sac à dépêches "multi-poches".
> View attachment 1829686
> 
> The multi-poches feature was decisive for me as the classic sac à dépêches is all but practical when you carry more than 2 folders on your bag
> View attachment 1829687
> 
> Thanks for viewing!



OMG, i love the bag!!


----------



## PlebGuy

Just wanted to say that I have been going through this whole thread over the last couple of days and am really enjoying everyone's H addictions!

I recently bought my first H bag (Evelyne GM in etoupe-clemence leather) and I agree that wearing the "H" facing your body is the only way to go with this bag. I have tried wearing it both ways and if the "H" faces out it just looks too weird.

Now I am in contact with my SA and currently looking at getting a 40cm Bolide Relaxed but not sure of what color to get it in (only leather choice is Sikkim). Blue Thalassa, Fauve or Cannelle, I am leaning towards the Cannelle but want other peoples opinions since I have not seen the bag in person yet.


----------



## Hermezzy

Plebguy:  Can't wait to see pics of your new Evelyne! And congrats!


----------



## PlebGuy

Thanks! I have been a long time follower on TPF and this thread but just recently actually joined. I will make sure to post pics as soon as I am able to and figure out how. 

It wont be as exciting to do the reveal this time since it's just an Evelyne and am more looking forward to doing it for my next H bag!! =)


----------



## mas_86

PlebGuy said:


> Thanks! I have been a long time follower on TPF and this thread but just recently actually joined. I will make sure to post pics as soon as I am able to and figure out how.
> 
> It wont be as exciting to do the reveal this time since it's just an Evelyne and am more looking forward to doing it for my next H bag!! =)


Welcome fellow Canadian! Look forward to seeing your posted photos =)


----------



## PlebGuy

mas_86 said:
			
		

> Welcome fellow Canadian! Look forward to seeing your posted photos =)



Nice to see some other people from Canada! I am in Edmonton so I have to make the 3 hour journey to Calgary since it's the closest H store to me and than 3 hours back home lol. I think it's totally worth it though. I am currently looking for a large CDC which I am sure you know is a pain hahahah.


----------



## Pegase

Hermezzy said:


> Hi.  I'm fairly new to tPF and love Hermes!  I've been trying to post comments here and there but I must admit..the sheer size and volume of all the threads is almost overwhelming to me!  I am a male and have scarves and small leather accessories but after seeing Reza and Beat82's amazing pictures tonight, I'm really inspired to get a bracelet now.  Originally I had thought a CDC would be the first one, but I'm smaller (5 8 and 145 pds) and my wrist is only 6.5 inches around so I'm thinking the Kelly style would be better.  Thanks for the inspiration guys!  I really like the pics!


Wellcome in the thread! Please, fell free to post your Photos modeling your H goodies! Me for one, cant get enough of guys showing their stuff, specially scarves! =)


----------



## Pegase

PlebGuy said:


> Thanks! I have been a long time follower on TPF and this thread but just recently actually joined. I will make sure to post pics as soon as I am able to and figure out how.
> 
> It wont be as exciting to do the reveal this time since it's just an Evelyne and am more looking forward to doing it for my next H bag!! =)


are u kidding!? Every revelation is exiting!!!!


----------



## Jadeite

Reza Khan said:


> The perfect shopping companion. The Kelly Relax Swift Biscuite & Izmir Sandals.




Very chic. Loving the angle of the pic. 




CookyMonster said:


> Great pics everyone - here's me working the herbag cabine & hapi at the mall today. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 1840541



the Tee adds just the right bit of fun!


----------



## PlebGuy

Pegase said:
			
		

> are u kidding!? Every revelation is exiting!!!!



Well if you insist  here is my Evelyne in etoupe that I bought 2 weeks ago!


























I really like how the inside of the bag is unfinished  , so I decided to take a picture of it as well!


----------



## pretty99

nice evelyn, enjoy it!


----------



## pretty99

mas_86 said:


> Consider yourself lucky !!! I wish was smaller.. it would be easier for me to buy more accessories ... i'm a pretty big guy at 6'2 and have a hard time finding large sizes  I have a few L sized CDCs that I had to litterally travel the world to find and I LOVE them !!! KDs are also nice =)



Hi 5, Mas_86!!
So i'm not the only big guy here!!! and yes due to out build, there's always the bigger size bag left for us to pick up..........but they are more Xspency tho....
not too good not too good......
anyway will be good fun to see how you rock H!
good day


----------



## Pegase

pretty99 said:


> Hi 5, Mas_86!!
> So i'm not the only big guy here!!! and yes due to out build, there's always the bigger size bag left for us to pick up..........but they are more Xspency tho....
> not too good not too good......
> anyway will be good fun to see how you rock H!
> good day


how tall are you guys in cms?
;-9


----------



## Pegase

PlebGuy said:


> Well if you insist  here is my Evelyne in etoupe that I bought 2 weeks ago!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845103
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how the inside of the bag is unfinished  , so I decided to take a picture of it as well!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845105


Great Reveal! loved every Step of the way!
congrats on your new bag! enjoy her =)


----------



## sydspy

PlebGuy said:


> Well if you insist  here is my Evelyne in etoupe that I bought 2 weeks ago!
> View attachment 1845097
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845099
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845098
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845102
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845103
> 
> I really like how the inside of the bag is unfinished  , so I decided to take a picture of it as well!
> View attachment 1845105



this is also exciting ...........super nice......


----------



## pretty99

Pegase said:


> how tall are you guys in cms?
> ;-9


i'm 6'4" or 192cm.....tallllllllll


----------



## sydspy

pretty99 said:


> i'm 6'4" or 192cm.....tallllllllll



is that with or without the heels????..........he he he.......


----------



## bagidiotic

PlebGuy said:
			
		

> Well if you insist  here is my Evelyne in etoupe that I bought 2 weeks ago!
> 
> I really like how the inside of the bag is unfinished  , so I decided to take a picture of it as well!



Very nice bag
I have d same 
Woooohooo
But in clemence
Such a good bag
Congrats to u


----------



## Hermezzy

CONGRATS, Plebguy!  Just beautiful!!! And a nice neutral color that will go with anything, I'm sure!


----------



## ueynah

sydspy said:
			
		

> is that with or without the heels????..........he he he.......



Not everyone can pull of the new Loubie heels!  

Congrats on new Evelyne!  Etoupe is gorgeous but seems that this season, it is getting darker?!  Or is it just my iPhone screen?


----------



## Pegase

pretty99 said:


> i'm 6'4" or 192cm.....tallllllllll


oh.. ok.. yes that is tall...!  
BUT I do think there are more smaller guys who would like to be taller than the other way around ...

Depending on where you live (like, here where I live!) its really HARD to find small sizes!... ;-7


----------



## Ulf

Height is relative. I'm only 171 cm (or 5"7) and in Northern Europe I am usually the shortest guy everywhere I go. When I lived in Italy I literally towered over some guys, which was an odd feeling at first.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Night out with my birkinnn


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

mas_86 said:


> Hahah anyways KD as in Kelly Dog Bracelet =) its easier to find and a lot cheaper then the CDC =)


I actually prefer this one over CDC.. Looks very nice )))


----------



## mas_86

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 1846671
> 
> 
> Night out with my birkinnn


Lovin your Birkin and CLs =P


----------



## bagidiotic

Love-Vintage said:
			
		

> Night out with my birkinnn



U look gorgeous 
N great b
Cheers


----------



## pretty99

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 1846671
> 
> 
> Night out with my birkinnn



niiiiiiiceee!


----------



## ueynah

Love-Vintage said:
			
		

> Night out with my birkinnn



Love the color!  What color is it?  Thanks!


----------



## duna

ueynah said:


> Love the color!  What color is it?  Thanks!



Yes, I'd like to know too!


----------



## Love-Vintage

mas_86 said:


> Lovin your Birkin and CLs =P


Thank you thank you 



bagidiotic said:


> U look gorgeous
> N great b
> Cheers


haha I tried to pop the birkin color out



pretty99 said:


> niiiiiiiceee!


Thank youuuuuu!



ueynah said:


> Love the color!  What color is it?  Thanks!


Thanks hanyeuu I wish I knew the color as well. Unfortunately H staff does not even know 



duna said:


> Yes, I'd like to know too!


I have no idea hopefully someone can chime in and let us know!


----------



## ueynah

Love-Vintage said:
			
		

> Thank you thank you
> 
> haha I tried to pop the birkin color out
> 
> Thank youuuuuu!
> 
> Thanks hanyeuu I wish I knew the color as well. Unfortunately H staff does not even know
> 
> I have no idea hopefully someone can chime in and let us know!



What year and leather is it?  That would help us narrow it down... Bleu France or Roi or Sapphire would be closest fr what I have seen.  It is gorgeous regardless!


----------



## Love-Vintage

ueynah said:


> What year and leather is it?  That would help us narrow it down... Bleu France or Roi or Sapphire would be closest fr what I have seen.  It is gorgeous regardless!



it is Z engraved in a circle with clemence leather!


----------



## Jadeite

Looks like blue sapphir? Nonetheless, this bag turns heads.


----------



## jmzr22

Modeling my new "HISBAG". The origins of this particular style are best covered here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/presenting-the-hisbag-a-custom-reveal-770537.html

Oh, and I'm carrying my Barenia and Crinoline HAC 45. For reference, I'm 5 foot 4 or 168cm short.


----------



## fashionistaO

that color!




Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 1846671
> 
> 
> Night out with my birkinnn


----------



## ueynah

Love-Vintage said:
			
		

> it is Z engraved in a circle with clemence leather!



Can you post pic of the leather with and without flash?  Perhaps put it next to current blue for comparison?  Thanks!


----------



## Pegase

> Modeling my new "HISBAG". The origins of this particular style are best covered here: Presenting the HISBAG &#8211; A custom reveal...
> 
> Oh, and I'm carrying my Barenia and Crinoline HAC 45. For reference, I'm 5 foot 4 or 168cm short.




*Jmzr22* This is amazing! surely brave and it paid off!  WOW!

however... I must confess, for me... your HAC ist he winner on this picture...  That bag just makes me melt...


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 1846671
> 
> 
> Night out with my birkinnn



very nice indeed.........I now think that I should have got that pair of CL as well........he he he.........


----------



## sydspy

jmzr22 said:


> Modeling my new "HISBAG". The origins of this particular style are best covered here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/presenting-the-hisbag-a-custom-reveal-770537.html
> 
> Oh, and I'm carrying my Barenia and Crinoline HAC 45. For reference, I'm 5 foot 4 or 168cm short.



love your creativity .........and the HAC is so handsome......


----------



## Hermezzy

Yes! Just gorgeous!  I really wish H made a backpack style for men, though, that could carry a laptop, some 8.5x11 documents, and other articles...maybe in the future?


----------



## Love-Vintage

Jadeite said:
			
		

> Looks like blue sapphir? Nonetheless, this bag turns heads.


Thank you Jadeite!! ~~ 



			
				fashionistaO said:
			
		

> that color!


Thank you fashionistaa )




			
				sydspy said:
			
		

> very nice indeed.........I now think that I should have got that pair of CL as well........he he he.........



Haha i love this cl but the velvet part is wearing it off


----------



## Love-Vintage

ueynah said:


> Can you post pic of the leather with and without flash?  Perhaps put it next to current blue for comparison?  Thanks!



Hanyeu here is photo without the flash~~


----------



## mas_86

Love-Vintage said:


> Hanyeu here is photo without the flash~~


Luv that blue !!


----------



## duna

^^^ It looks like Ardennes in either Bleu France or Bleu Roi......


----------



## pretty99

i think i have the same one in Stamp D


----------



## ueynah

Love-Vintage said:
			
		

> Hanyeu here is photo without the flash~~



My guess is Ardennes on Bleu France... Perhaps other wish to chime in!


----------



## Reza Khan

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 1846671
> 
> 
> Night out with my birkinnn



Gorgeous!  I have a HAC 45 In this same color/leather combo on order, counting the days!!!!


----------



## r.b_boi

jmzr22 said:


> Modeling my new "HISBAG". The origins of this particular style are best covered here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/presenting-the-hisbag-a-custom-reveal-770537.html
> 
> Oh, and I'm carrying my Barenia and Crinoline HAC 45. For reference, I'm 5 foot 4 or 168cm short.



Bravo! I commented on the reveal, but I just had to say it again: that is ingenious! 

SN: do you find the hac large? Or is it a travel piece for you?


----------



## Love-Vintage

mas_86 said:


> Luv that blue !!


hehe thankyou~



duna said:


> ^^^ It looks like Ardennes in either Bleu France or Bleu Roi......


It's actually clemence but not sure of the color yet 



pretty99 said:


> i think i have the same one in Stamp D


Really? We're twins yayy. what color is yours??



ueynah said:


> My guess is Ardennes on Bleu France... Perhaps other wish to chime in!


It's actually clemence~ but the color is tricky because it changes depending on the shade...



Reza Khan said:


> Gorgeous!  I have a HAC 45 In this same color/leather combo on order, counting the days!!!!


Thank you! What color combo did you get?


----------



## jmzr22

r.b_boi said:


> Bravo! I commented on the reveal, but I just had to say it again: that is ingenious!
> 
> SN: do you find the hac large? Or is it a travel piece for you?



Thanks 

The HAC is strictly a travel bag for me. I'm really not much of a bag person, and in the past have generally preferred to carry things in my pockets. But my current wardrobe says that's not feasible what with stitched-shut pockets and all, so this is where the "Hisbag" comes in to play. "Sac Kango" (from the French masculine _Kangourou_) seems fitting too, as it's little more than a big velvety-soft pocket.

I'm wearing it to the Sydney boutique today, on the hunt for more colours. Wish me luck. I wonder if I'll be booted out or the place.


----------



## jmzr22

duna said:


> ^^^ It looks like Ardennes in either Bleu France or Bleu Roi......



Bleu Roi is my bet. Seems too far removed from the sky-blue that makes Bleu France.


----------



## ueynah

bleu roi is also possibility!  here is a bleu roi b40 with Z in a circle taken fr a Japan website!  hopefully this pic can help you identify the color correctly!  but it is STUNNINGLY gorgeous!


----------



## howardu09

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 1846671
> 
> 
> Night out with my birkinnn



I can't take it.. There's so much awesomeness in this photo..Love everything!


----------



## howardu09

jmzr22 said:


> Modeling my new "HISBAG". The origins of this particular style are best covered here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/presenting-the-hisbag-a-custom-reveal-770537.html
> 
> Oh, and I'm carrying my Barenia and Crinoline HAC 45. For reference, I'm 5 foot 4 or 168cm short.



Well done! So masculine and cool!


----------



## r.b_boi

jmzr22 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The HAC is strictly a travel bag for me. I'm really not much of a bag person, and in the past have generally preferred to carry things in my pockets. But my current wardrobe says that's not feasible what with stitched-shut pockets and all, so this is where the "Hisbag" comes in to play. "Sac Kango" (from the French masculine _Kangourou_) seems fitting too, as it's little more than a big velvety-soft pocket.
> 
> I'm wearing it to the Sydney boutique today, on the hunt for more colours. Wish me luck. I wonder if I'll be booted out or the place.



Ah ok, I was going to say the bag looks perfect for travel. Hopefully they haven't found out about your DIY project lol.


----------



## Love-Vintage

jmzr22 said:


> Bleu Roi is my bet. Seems too far removed from the sky-blue that makes Bleu France.


Haha there are so much possibilities! Bleu Roi looks similar to my bag



ueynah said:


> bleu roi is also possibility!  here is a bleu roi b40 with Z in a circle taken fr a Japan website!  hopefully this pic can help you identify the color correctly!  but it is STUNNINGLY gorgeous!


Thank you so much for posting picture. I def think that bleu roi is one of the possibilities. I'll have to search more loll. 



howardu09 said:


> I can't take it.. There's so much awesomeness in this photo..Love everything!


Thank you~~ All you need is nice shoes and bag


----------



## r.b_boi

Oh, I forgot I haven't posted pics of my latest additions. I added them to my sig, but I'll post pics soon...ish lol. I'm so horrible with taking pics and it's hot here so my scarves haven't seen the ligh of day in a while.


----------



## Pegase

r.b_boi said:


> Oh, I forgot I haven't posted pics of my latest additions. I added them to my sig, but I'll post pics soon...ish lol. I'm so horrible with taking pics and it's hot here so my scarves haven't seen the ligh of day in a while.


... what IS your latest adiction *r.b*? ---


----------



## Pegase

jmzr22 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> I'm wearing it to the Sydney boutique today, on the hunt for more colours. Wish me luck. I wonder if I'll be booted out or the place.





r.b_boi said:


> Ah ok, I was going to say the bag looks perfect for travel. Hopefully they haven't found out about your DIY project lol.




IF they do... that would be rather "hypocritical"... Hermes should be about uniqueness, function, innovation and handcrafted artistry! -not just high quality at astronomical prices-lol- I mean, If you should play with your caree and tye it into a bag(!)  You can certainly do with your Ulysee what ever pleases you!


----------



## r.b_boi

Pegase said:


> ... what IS your latest adiction *r.b*? ---



I love and adore H, I always will. However, in the midst of my birkin/hac craze I realized I needed to get my priorities straight. There I was literally traveling around Europe in hopes of stumbling across the HAC that would make my heart sing, yet I was without basic transportation, which wasn't so bad poverseas, but I knew I was coming back to the states eventually. Long story short, I took the money I had saved and put part of it towards getting my first car. I put some money aside for repairs, etc (it's used) and my focus is to pay it off early. Once I'm done with that, the HAC hunt shall resume lol.


----------



## r.b_boi

Pegase said:


> IF they do... that would be rather "hypocritical"... Hermes should be about uniqueness, function, innovation and handcrafted artistry! -not just high quality at astronomical prices-lol- I mean, If you should play with your caree and tye it into a bag(!)  You can certainly do with your Ulysee what ever pleases you!



I can understand that. Which makes me wonder if there is a DIY thread dedicated to those brave souls? I'd love to see what they come up with...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Just received an "item" from H store...

My gift for my BF for his "retirement" in 3 years 

I buy it now because H tends to raise the price annually and I know he likes the style.. hence I bought it in advance... will do a review and the bag will then be sleeping in the orange box again until his retirement day ))) 

of course  My Bf wants it now ... but I told him he can only play with the box but not the present LOL

He bought me something symbolic when we were in Paris in July/August 2012  very very sweet of him ! He ordered his and should be in by November 2012 

Hermes Anneau Alliance "Ariane" in 18K rose gold
The other ring is a French medieval Ichthus ring in 18L rose gold


----------



## jmzr22

A surprising reaction! Both my favourite SA's jaws dropped and reacted rather ecstatically thinking I'd sourced a brand new bag they'd never seen before, until they got closer and saw the not-quite-Hermès stitching  Their eyes widened when I showed them the modularity of the design, and gladly took down my list of preferred colours knowing my intentions - insisting I come in and show them every one I have made 

When I was planning the bag, I did go in to ask about ordering an amazone strap, admitting I had no matching bag, but wanted it for my HAC (a little while lie), and was given the old, "Unfortunately, Hermès only makes these as spare parts, to replace a list or damaged strap" speech. I understand Hermès' reservations with making parts like these without evidence of matching item ownership, but I believe their stance on user-customization is one of encouragement, or at least a neutral one. I'm just happy that my bag was met so enthusiastically by my SA's, who know that I have rather different taste compared to other customers, and are always happy to have me around studiously inspecting every possible purchase.

Oh, and I had a Blue Electrique sent from another store, but on closer view it's too deep, "inky" a blue for my taste for the upcoming spring/summer months. I have my fingers crossed for Bleu Hydra or a similarly fresh and sporty green in the next few months. Any suggestions? Hydra would be pretty great right?








Pegase said:


> IF they do... that would be rather "hypocritical"... Hermes should be about uniqueness, function, innovation and handcrafted artistry! -not just high quality at astronomical prices-lol- I mean, If you should play with your caree and tye it into a bag(!)  You can certainly do with your Ulysee what ever pleases you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jmzr22 said:


> A surprising reaction! Both my favourite SA's jaws dropped and reacted rather ecstatically thinking I'd sourced a brand new bag they'd never seen before, until they got closer and saw the not-quite-Hermès stitching  Their eyes widened when I showed them the modularity of the design, and gladly took down my list of preferred colours knowing my intentions - insisting I come in and show them every one I have made
> 
> I had a Blue Electrique sent from another store, but on closer view it's too deep, "inky" a blue for my taste for the upcoming spring/summer months. I have my fingers crossed for Bleu Hydra or a similarly fresh and sporty green.




Love bleu hydra, very different compared to BE! Although, I am guilty of owning quite a few BE CDCs, which I love. 
For a bag, though I would prefer bleu hydra IMHO.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

jmzr22 said:


> A surprising reaction! Both my favourite SA's jaws dropped and reacted rather ecstatically thinking I'd sourced a brand new bag they'd never seen before, until they got closer and saw the not-quite-Hermès stitching  Their eyes widened when I showed them the modularity of the design, and gladly took down my list of preferred colours knowing my intentions - insisting I come in and show them every one I have made
> 
> When I was planning the bag, I did go in to ask about ordering an amazone strap, admitting I had no matching bag, but wanted it for my HAC (a little while lie), and was given the old, "Unfortunately, Hermès only makes these as spare parts, to replace a list or damaged strap" speech. I understand Hermès' reservations with making parts like these without evidence of matching item ownership, but I believe their stance on user-customization is one of encouragement, or at least a neutral one. I'm just happy that my bag was met so enthusiastically by my SA's, who know that I have rather different taste compared to other customers, and are always happy to have me around studiously inspecting every possible purchase.
> 
> Oh, and I had a Blue Electrique sent from another store, but on closer view it's too deep, "inky" a blue for my taste for the upcoming spring/summer months. I have my fingers crossed for Bleu Hydra or a similarly fresh and sporty green in the next few months. Any suggestions? Hydra would be pretty great right?


lovely  I have mod'd some of my H items too BUT yours are very impressive!!!!


----------



## jmzr22

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love bleu hydra, very different compared to BE! Although, I am guilty of owning quite a few BE CDCs, which I love.
> For a bag, though I would prefer bleu hydra IMHO.



Completely different! I'm a great lover of Bleu Electrique, and wish there were some small, "reasonably-priced" leather good in the more electric Swift BE that I could have picked up as my seasonal souvenir, but I'm very happy with my BE Ulysse PM which I use every day at work  

Hydra seems a better bet for a male, without that almost jewel purple undertone. It'll play very well with a Sydney summer what with the matching sky and water and complimentary tan


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jmzr22 said:


> Completely different! I'm a great lover of Bleu Electrique, and wish there were some small, "reasonably-priced" leather good in the more electric Swift BE that I could have picked up as my seasonal souvenir, but I'm very happy with my BE Ulysse PM which I use every day at work
> 
> Hydra seems a better bet for a male, without that almost jewel purple undertone. It'll play very well with a Sydney summer what with the matching sky and water and complimentary tan




Totally agree about bleu hydra and Sydney or anywhere else!


----------



## Hermezzy

I'm just ecstatic to learn of the SAs reaction to your stunning new, novel creation!


----------



## Pegase

r.b_boi said:


> I love and adore H, I always will. However, in the midst of my birkin/hac craze I realized I needed to get my priorities straight. There I was literally traveling around Europe in hopes of stumbling across the HAC that would make my heart sing, yet I was without basic transportation, which wasn't so bad poverseas, but I knew I was coming back to the states eventually. Long story short, I took the money I had saved and put part of it towards getting my first car. I put some money aside for repairs, etc (it's used) and my focus is to pay it off early. Once I'm done with that, the HAC hunt shall resume lol.


I know what you mean... It really tends to get "out of hand"...  I find myself shifting my priorities in light speed when ever I stand before an H - Item... lol
Good for you you had the strength to see trough the H seduction cloud! )


----------



## Pegase

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Just received an "item" from H store...
> 
> My gift for my BF for his "retirement" in 3 years
> 
> I buy it now because H tends to raise the price annually and I know he likes the style.. hence I bought it in advance... will do a review and the bag will then be sleeping in the orange box again until his retirement day )))
> 
> of course  My Bf wants it now ... but I told him he can only play with the box but not the present LOL
> 
> He bought me something symbolic when we were in Paris in July/August 2012  very very sweet of him ! He ordered his and should be in by November 2012
> 
> Hermes Anneau Alliance "Ariane" in 18K rose gold
> The other ring is a French medieval Ichthus ring in 18L rose gold


That is really pretty *Orfeo*! and how wise of you to get it know! who knows if they will even have this piece in 3 years!


----------



## nguyenp

jmzr22 said:


> A surprising reaction! Both my favourite SA's jaws dropped and reacted rather ecstatically thinking I'd sourced a brand new bag they'd never seen before, until they got closer and saw the not-quite-Hermès stitching  Their eyes widened when I showed them the modularity of the design, and gladly took down my list of preferred colours knowing my intentions - insisting I come in and show them every one I have made
> 
> When I was planning the bag, I did go in to ask about ordering an amazone strap, admitting I had no matching bag, but wanted it for my HAC (a little while lie), and was given the old, "Unfortunately, Hermès only makes these as spare parts, to replace a list or damaged strap" speech. I understand Hermès' reservations with making parts like these without evidence of matching item ownership, but I believe their stance on user-customization is one of encouragement, or at least a neutral one. I'm just happy that my bag was met so enthusiastically by my SA's, who know that I have rather different taste compared to other customers, and are always happy to have me around studiously inspecting every possible purchase.
> 
> Oh, and I had a Blue Electrique sent from another store, but on closer view it's too deep, "inky" a blue for my taste for the upcoming spring/summer months. I have my fingers crossed for Bleu Hydra or a similarly fresh and sporty green in the next few months. Any suggestions? Hydra would be pretty great right?



Just wandering into this thread and I love the creativity you've put in this. Just of random wild thought of mine - would there be any chance a H belt (either fabric or leather) could be worked into "straps" for your bag?


----------



## Pegase

Pegase said:


> I know what you mean... It really tends to get "out of hand"...  I find myself shifting my priorities in light speed when ever I stand before an H - Item... lol
> Good for you you had the strength to see trough the H seduction cloud! )




There IS /was such a Thread for DIY H - items...  in fact, didn't *jmzr22 *started it??


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Pegase said:


> That is really pretty *Orfeo*! and how wise of you to get it know! who knows if they will even have this piece in 3 years!



The retirement gift is an Evelyne III GM in Clemence (colour is Cafe) My BF loves it... but he cannot have it until he retires )))
The 18k rose gold Ariane Anneau Alliance is just a nice touch from him  Our Paris trip was our first vacation together, so he wanted to have something special to remember our time together in Paris


----------



## ueynah

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> The retirement gift is an Evelyne III GM in Clemence (colour is Cafe) My BF loves it... but he cannot have it until he retires )))
> The 18k rose gold Ariane Anneau Alliance is just a nice touch from him  Our Paris trip was our first vacation together, so he wanted to have something special to remember our time together in Paris



That's such a sweet gesture!  Guess you will soon have a His and His Evelyne closet space soon!


----------



## jmzr22

Thanks! I did for a split second, but there was the issue of cost, trying to source a matching belt, and that of a sympathetic design. Am I prepared to sew a boutique sourced Hermès belt to an adjusted Ulysse that simply can't be sewn and finished to the same quality? Hell no, I'm not an idiot  End of the day, this bag is here to serve a purpose, and I settled for the simpler, utalitarian (albeit with pretty luxurious repurposed H palladium hardware and an Italian made Prada belt) option that is my style over something trying too hard to be legit. Hermés. Besides, the beauty of the black strap is that it's that much sportier and casual, and of course opens up a world of modular options 




nguyenp said:


> Just wandering into this thread and I love the creativity you've put in this. Just of random wild thought of mine - would there be any chance a H belt (either fabric or leather) could be worked into "straps" for your bag?


----------



## iixbrianxii

mas_86 said:


> Hahah anyways KD as in Kelly Dog Bracelet =) its easier to find and a lot cheaper then the CDC =)




love that bracelet! i've been planning to purchase one myself!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ueynah said:
			
		

> That's such a sweet gesture!  Guess you will soon have a His and His Evelyne closet space soon!



Well... My bf is fully aware of my bag collection! he requests for a cafe Evelyne GM for the purpose of building 'our' collection lol! My BF is no fool hehehe. He knows he can borrow any bags from me


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

(deleted)


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Well... My bf is fully aware of my bag collection! he requests for a cafe Evelyne GM for the purpose of building 'our' collection lol! My BF is no fool hehehe. He knows he can borrow any bags from me



Here is a pic of us in Paris ... He is carrying my Bleu Abyss GM and I am carrying Vert de Gris GM Amazone


----------



## sydspy

*ORFEO ROUGE H* .......wow wow ...........how sweet ...........


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love it


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> *ORFEO ROUGE H* .......wow wow ...........how sweet ...........


I have created an H monster ever since....


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> love it


Indeed )) He is like me ... He does not buy a lot but he buys well  and he is a sweet guy ...


----------



## pretty99

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Here is a pic of us in Paris ... He is carrying my Bleu Abyss GM and I am carrying Vert de Gris GM Amazone



aaaaaawwwwwwwwwww............what a cute couple!! swwwweeeeeett....


----------



## mas_86

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Here is a pic of us in Paris ... He is carrying my Bleu Abyss GM and I am carrying Vert de Gris GM Amazone


Adorable couple !!!! So sweet


----------



## r.b_boi

Pegase said:


> I know what you mean... It really tends to get "out of hand"...  I find myself shifting my priorities in light speed when ever I stand before an H - Item... lol
> Good for you you had the strength to see trough the H seduction cloud! )



Yes, itis hard...which is why I haven't been to a boutique since I've been stateside lol. I've set myself up to pay off my car early so I can resume my H addiction!


----------



## ueynah

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of us in Paris ... He is carrying my Bleu Abyss GM and I am carrying Vert de Gris GM Amazone



Sweet pic of you two!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ueynah said:


> Sweet pic of you two!  Thanks for sharing!


Thank you and I know you guys will enjoy the pics...
one more souvenir from Paris ... Both my BF and I have the same case


----------



## Hermezzy

Very cute!


----------



## r.b_boi

This is two of quite a few pictures I took yesterday with the "Les Mustangs" in bleu nuit/caban/ vieil. It has rather masculine colors and the print is gorgeous...I think few would think it is a woman's scarf when dressed right.


----------



## alterego

r.b_boi said:


> This is two of quite a few pictures I took yesterday with the "Les Mustangs" in bleu nuit/caban/ vieil. It has rather masculine colors and the print is gorgeous...I think few would think it is a woman's scarf when dressed right.



You wear it very well indeed.


----------



## Hermezzy

You look great in that scarf!  You know, it's funny - I've found when looking at 90cm scarves that some patterns that I don't like as much with the scarf opened up look BETTER when worn, and vice versa!  It's almost as if some patterns are better as art (I've got 4 Hermes scarves framed in my apartment) and some work better as clothing pieces.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

r.b_boi said:
			
		

> This is two of quite a few pictures I took yesterday with the "Les Mustangs" in bleu nuit/caban/ vieil. It has rather masculine colors and the print is gorgeous...I think few would think it is a woman's scarf when dressed right.



Lovely scarf and lovely smile )))


----------



## r.b_boi

Hermezzy said:
			
		

> You look great in that scarf!  You know, it's funny - I've found when looking at 90cm scarves that some patterns that I don't like as much with the scarf opened up look BETTER when worn, and vice versa!  It's almost as if some patterns are better as art (I've got 4 Hermes scarves framed in my apartment) and some work better as clothing pieces.



I've learned the same thing! I would get scarves that had nice patterns, but then I'd miss out on one that looked stunning when folded. I have a sellier that isn't much when worn, but I love the design. Now I just get what makes my heart flutter.




			
				ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> Lovely scarf and lovely smile )))



Thank you! I appreciate the compliment.




			
				alterego said:
			
		

> You wear it very well indeed.



Thank you!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Thank you and I know you guys will enjoy the pics...
> one more souvenir from Paris ... Both my BF and I have the same case



I think the leather case for travel-size Voyage d'Hermes is made from Tadelak leather in Ecru colour... It is somewhat delicate, so when I travel with my Vd'H I usually put the whole thing into its canvas dust bag


----------



## nguyenp

r.b_boi said:


> This is two of quite a few pictures I took yesterday with the "Les Mustangs" in bleu nuit/caban/ vieil. It has rather masculine colors and the print is gorgeous...I think few would think it is a woman's scarf when dressed right.



Often I find that scarves don't work on men but Les Mustangs is just perfect for you!!! You look great!


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Thank you and I know you guys will enjoy the pics...
> one more souvenir from Paris ... Both my BF and I have the same case



wow wow ..........I didn't know that this version of Voyage d'Hermes came with a leather case .......actually, I have never seen this white bottle one ........I've seen the black bottle and the clear ones ........ 

super nice and super love .........

punmiris.com/images/secundar/o.18468.jpg


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> wow wow ..........I didn't know that this version of Voyage d'Hermes came with a leather case .......actually, I have never seen this white bottle one ........I've seen the black bottle and the clear ones ........
> 
> super nice and super love .........
> 
> punmiris.com/images/secundar/o.18468.jpg



The white bottle is a special edition apparently  and the case actually sold separately... 
It is a lovely case and I am sure it will be in Australia in no time!!!
How are you Sydspy? (many hugs)....


----------



## Reza Khan

Thank you! What color combo did you get?[/QUOTE]

Same as yours, Bleu Electric Togo with Gold Hardware.


----------



## Reza Khan

Some of my latest Hermes pics!

Birkin 50CM in Gold Togo with Perma Brass Hardware, Berloque charm, Givenchy aviators, Mankins hat and Prada Mink Tail.






Twilly with Medor rings as wrist candy!





Farandole 63 Inch Sterling Silver with Marc Jacobs T-shirt.  





Limited Edition for Hermes.com's 10th Anniversary Tourbillion Silk Bracelets 





Collier De Chien With Lock & Kelly Stretch stacked





.


----------



## Hermezzy

*Reza Khan*: I just LOVE your sense of style!!! Your pics are magnificent and really open my eyes to the possibilities of those Hermes items.  I didn't know a man could pull off with such brio those items!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I am trying to be a minimalist most of the time BUT there are just too many plastics and cards to carry!!! I might have a few H bags but really I would rather carry nothing if I can have my way  as I do enjoy the freedom of NOT carrying anything other than just the essentials 

I have two silver cash clips (one c.2005 and the other c.2009) and I want to use them more often  . So I need a nice minimalist card case for the few essential plastics/credit cards when I want to be 'light'.

I used to have three Calvi cases (black, Vert veronese & rouge H). I gave my Black one to my uncle, the Vert veronese to my BF and the rouge H is being used as a "secondary" card case (for library cards, various college/association/fellowship cards, store loyalty cards etc). Calvi is a nice case but this season H Toronto only has Calvi in Epsom  as the leather is a little too thick for the a slim Calvi.

I am pretty lucky as they actually have only ONE silk'in card case left. It certainly fits the bill !

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Citizen Twill Card  case Ebony Swift Calfskin lined with Vif-Red  "Saumur" printed silk, 1 central pocket, 2 credit-card slots on either  side.

H Cash Clip in Sterling Silver with mobile centerpiece c.2005.


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I am trying to be a minimalist most of the time BUT there are just too many plastics and cards to carry!!! I might have a few H bags but really I would rather carry nothing if I can have my way  as I do enjoy the freedom of NOT carrying anything other than just the essentials
> 
> I have two silver cash clips (one c.2005 and the other c.2009) and I want to use them more often  . So I need a nice minimalist card case for the few essential plastics/credit cards when I want to be 'light'.
> 
> I used to have three Calvi cases (black, Vert veronese & rouge H). I gave my Black one to my uncle, the Vert veronese to my BF and the rouge H is being used as a "secondary" card case (for library cards, various college/association/fellowship cards, store loyalty cards etc). Calvi is a nice case but this season H Toronto only has Calvi in Epsom  as the leather is a little too thick for the a slim Calvi.
> 
> I am pretty lucky as they actually have only ONE silk'in card case left. It certainly fits the bill !
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Citizen Twill Card  case Ebony Swift Calfskin lined with Vif-Red  "Saumur" printed silk, 1 central pocket, 2 credit-card slots on either  side.
> 
> H Cash Clip in Sterling Silver with mobile centerpiece c.2005.



I am the same or similar rather.......he he he.......

My big bags , be it 40cm Birkins  or 40cm HACs, are being used primarily when I travel ........and I use my clutches on a daily basis now.........too much of a hassle to lug around those big bags daily ........

I love the idea of the money clips but do not like to have anything bulky in my trousers pockets ........I reckon, I just create a reason for me to carry my clutches........he he he........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:
			
		

> I am the same or similar rather.......he he he.......
> 
> My big bags , be it 40cm Birkins  or 40cm HACs, are being used primarily when I travel ........and I use my clutches on a daily basis now.........too much of a hassle to lug around those big bags daily ........
> 
> I love the idea of the money clips but do not like to have anything bulky in my trousers pockets ........I reckon, I just create a reason for me to carry my clutches........he he he........



Xoxoxo I agree Sydspy dahlink I wish they would eliminate coins and such one day so we can have one less item in our trousers pockets  

BTW ... H clutches can be rather yummy too .. 

Time to model those lovely H clutches Sydspy hehehe!


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Xoxoxo I agree Sydspy dahlink I wish they would eliminate coins and such one day so we can have one less item in our trousers pockets
> 
> BTW ... H clutches can be rather yummy too ..
> 
> Time to model those lovely H clutches Sydspy hehehe!



haven't I posted the pics of my clutches in action here???.......I thought I have......


----------



## Hermezzy

Sydspy:  I always love seeing your pics.  Whether you have done some before in the past or not, please add more!  

Orfeo Rouge: I'm like you.  My main thing is that I like to have my hands free when I walk/travel, so I really prefer a backpack-style bag so my hands are free.  Messenger bags aren't bad, but I don't like them as much as backpacks because they can be 'floppy' and I feel like I'm always having to readjust them.  Plus, a lot of messenger bags don't have a carrying handle, and that makes things difficult too if you don't want it swinging around.  

The hard thing for me is that I've been inspired/wowed/enlightened by the 'rainbow' thread on here that shows all the fabulous women with their multicolored Hermes leather pieces that they carry in their birkins and kellys.  So now I want a rainbow of my own...and yet I also don't want to be bulked down!!!! LOL!  I'm such a walking contradiction sometimes.


----------



## sydspy

Hermezzy said:


> Sydspy:  I always love seeing your pics.  Whether you have done some before in the past or not, please add more!
> 
> Orfeo Rouge: I'm like you.  My main thing is that I like to have my hands free when I walk/travel, so I really prefer a backpack-style bag so my hands are free.  Messenger bags aren't bad, but I don't like them as much as backpacks because they can be 'floppy' and I feel like I'm always having to readjust them.  Plus, a lot of messenger bags don't have a carrying handle, and that makes things difficult too if you don't want it swinging around.
> 
> The hard thing for me is that I've been inspired/wowed/enlightened by the 'rainbow' thread on here that shows all the fabulous women with their multicolored Hermes leather pieces that they carry in their birkins and kellys.  So now I want a rainbow of my own...and yet I also don't want to be bulked down!!!! LOL!  I'm such a walking contradiction sometimes.



Okie , I will post pics of my clutches in action soon........

you can certainly have a rainbow of H colours in your manbag .....I will show you how........he he he.........no need to lug around a HUGE bag daily to be able to enjoy H rainbow.......


----------



## Hermezzy

Oh Sydspy, I look forward to your tutelage!!  I feel, though, that as a male I may never accumulate a very big rainbow.  The women just have so much more STUFF that they carry on a day to day basis than we do.  I certainly don't envy that...although I do envy their beautiful rainbows! LOL


----------



## Reza Khan

Hermezzy said:


> *Reza Khan*: I just LOVE your sense of style!!! Your pics are magnificent and really open my eyes to the possibilities of those Hermes items.  I didn't know a man could pull off with such brio those items!



Well thank you very much, that was very kind of you to say so!  Yes I think Men can pull off just about most of the Hermes accessories and bags


----------



## Pegase

Reza Khan said:


> Some of my latest Hermes pics!
> 
> Birkin 50CM in Gold Togo with Perma Brass Hardware, Berloque charm, Givenchy aviators, Mankins hat and Prada Mink Tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twilly with Medor rings as wrist candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farandole 63 Inch Sterling Silver with Marc Jacobs T-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Edition for Hermes.com's 10th Anniversary Tourbillion Silk Bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collier De Chien With Lock & Kelly Stretch stacked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Im adoring everz single shot!
over and over and over again..

I often thing im going a bit "over the top" but love pulling it off... but you go waz beyond and look great! so much inspiratioin!


----------



## bagidiotic

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> Some of my latest Hermes pics!
> 
> Birkin 50CM in Gold Togo with Perma Brass Hardware, Berloque charm, Givenchy aviators, Mankins hat and Prada Mink Tail.
> 
> Twilly with Medor rings as wrist candy!
> 
> Farandole 63 Inch Sterling Silver with Marc Jacobs T-shirt.
> 
> Limited Edition for Hermes.com's 10th Anniversary Tourbillion Silk Bracelets
> 
> Collier De Chien With Lock & Kelly Stretch stacked
> .



Hey
Love ur style 
Always amaze us ur rocking attitude 
Cheers


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> haven't I posted the pics of my clutches in action here???.......I thought I have......


Yes  it is okay to pose your clutches being used in different situations  You don't just use your clutch once right babe  ?


----------



## sydspy

True True ..........

I have been in love with H clutches for a while ..........and have stopped using my big bags on a daily basis , except when I know that I will need to use the bag to carry my shopping ........here are a few modelling shots of my various clutches  ......

starting with Jige GM in Fauve Tadelakt , Noir Evergrain/Toile and Brique Box.......and a Zip GM.........and a Dogon GM


----------



## sydspy

and Be-bop MM being used as a clutch .........so butterly soft when carried.........love them........


----------



## sydspy

and now a true "clutch" ....... sac a depeche 27cm , sac good lock and a jet clutch ........


----------



## sydspy

a few more.......


----------



## Reza Khan

Pegase said:


> Im adoring everz single shot!
> over and over and over again..
> 
> I often thing im going a bit "over the top" but love pulling it off... but you go waz beyond and look great! so much inspiratioin!



Ahh that is very kind of you to say so, I am touched!  Merci beacoup


----------



## Reza Khan

bagidiotic said:


> Hey
> Love ur style
> Always amaze us ur rocking attitude
> Cheers



Thank you dear, glad you enjoy the pics Hermes is an addiction and I'm not looking to get recovered anytime soon lol.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> a few more.......


I love them all!!!!
You really have a fabulous rainbow of clutches  I love the Green and the Rouge H ones 
Fab FAb FAB!!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Just re-organized my night table in my bed room...
Using the mini photo clip for the pic of my BF and putting my recent acquisition of an H wooden box into real 'practical' use LOL 
 naughty but nice 
xxx


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I love them all!!!!
> You really have a fabulous rainbow of clutches  I love the Green and the Rouge H ones
> Fab FAb FAB!!!!



Thanks Thanks dear........love love clutches.......


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Just re-organized my night table in my bed room...
> Using the mini photo clip for the pic of my BF and putting my recent acquisition of an H wooden box into real 'practical' use LOL
> naughty but nice
> xxx



love your sense of humour ..........


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:
			
		

> and Be-bop MM being used as a clutch .........so butterly soft when carried.........love them........



Can die after seeing all ur fabulous haul 
All so great n stunning 
N those shoes
Y r u torturing us 
Haha
Simply gorgeous


----------



## bagidiotic

Reza Khan said:
			
		

> Thank you dear, glad you enjoy the pics Hermes is an addiction and I'm not looking to get recovered anytime soon lol.



I always show my dh
How stylish n creative u r
Must match like how u r doing 
Really enjoy seeing all ur reveal
Always looking forward


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:


> Can die after seeing all ur fabulous haul
> All so great n stunning
> N those shoes
> Y r u torturing us
> Haha
> Simply gorgeous



Thanks Thanks..........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> love your sense of humour ..........



The H photo clip is c.2004-5 (?)... I actually forgot about it and was in the drawer for many years...
The Wooden Box ... It fits condoms perfectly!!! As if H designed just for that LOL!!!


----------



## HermesIRL

This is my Steve bag in Noir, the 35cm size in Togo leather. I'm not the kind of guy to carry a Birkin, that's my mother's thing LOL


----------



## HermesIRL

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I am trying to be a minimalist most of the time BUT there are just too many plastics and cards to carry!!! I might have a few H bags but really I would rather carry nothing if I can have my way  as I do enjoy the freedom of NOT carrying anything other than just the essentials
> 
> I have two silver cash clips (one c.2005 and the other c.2009) and I want to use them more often  . So I need a nice minimalist card case for the few essential plastics/credit cards when I want to be 'light'.
> 
> I used to have three Calvi cases (black, Vert veronese & rouge H). I gave my Black one to my uncle, the Vert veronese to my BF and the rouge H is being used as a "secondary" card case (for library cards, various college/association/fellowship cards, store loyalty cards etc). Calvi is a nice case but this season H Toronto only has Calvi in Epsom  as the leather is a little too thick for the a slim Calvi.
> 
> I am pretty lucky as they actually have only ONE silk'in card case left. It certainly fits the bill !
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Citizen Twill Card  case Ebony Swift Calfskin lined with Vif-Red  "Saumur" printed silk, 1 central pocket, 2 credit-card slots on either  side.
> 
> H Cash Clip in Sterling Silver with mobile centerpiece c.2005.


LOVE your Citizen Twill. I'm considering buying one, would you recommend?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Cormac said:


> LOVE your Citizen Twill. I'm considering buying one, would you recommend?


Citizen Twill is practical and very classics in style BUT you can put more cards in a Calvi card case IMHO.
Both good 
Your Steve Messenger suits you very much


----------



## alterego

Cormac said:


> This is my Steve bag in Noir, the 35cm size in Togo leather. I'm not the kind of guy to carry a Birkin, that's my mother's thing LOL


I think it looks great on you. Very practical bag and handsfree.


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> The H photo clip is c.2004-5 (?)... I actually forgot about it and was in the drawer for many years...
> The Wooden Box ... It fits condoms perfectly!!! As if H designed just for that LOL!!!



could be..........he he he...........

here is an action pic of my latest love a SO 40cm Barenia Birkin........


----------



## Hermezzy

Sydspy, the pics are just stunning.  Your Hermes items are gorgeous, though your shoe collection is just beyond all description!  And I love your rainbow inside that clutch! Can you tell me what you use all the items in the clutch for?  I know it will give me some great ideas!  

Orfeo rouge:  YOU ARE A VERY NAUGHTY, NAUGHTY BOY!


----------



## sydspy

Cormac said:


> This is my Steve bag in Noir, the 35cm size in Togo leather. I'm not the kind of guy to carry a Birkin, that's my mother's thing LOL



the Steve bag suits you nicely ......... I am eyeing the mini steve like the one *pretty99* has ..........


----------



## sydspy

Hermezzy said:


> Sydspy, the pics are just stunning.  Your Hermes items are gorgeous, though your shoe collection is just beyond all description!  And I love your rainbow inside that clutch! Can you tell me what you use all the items in the clutch for?  I know it will give me some great ideas!
> 
> Orfeo rouge:  YOU ARE A VERY NAUGHTY, NAUGHTY BOY!



I use the calvi to put my cards and cash when I don't wanna put my wallet in the clutch ..........


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> could be..........he he he...........
> 
> here is an action pic of my latest love a SO 40cm Barenia Birkin........



sydspy, Your Barenia B 40 is TDF, just beautiful with those shoes! Are they CLs? ID please!


----------



## jlxaac

Cormac said:
			
		

> This is my Steve bag in Noir, the 35cm size in Togo leather. I'm not the kind of guy to carry a Birkin, that's my mother's thing LOL



ahhh love this bag! looks great on you! one of my wish list keke.


----------



## sydspy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> sydspy, Your Barenia B 40 is TDF, just beautiful with those shoes! Are they CLs? ID please!



Thanks Thanks..........Yep they are CL ........


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> Thanks Thanks..........Yep they are CL ........



Lovely! They complement the barenia perfectly!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> could be..........he he he...........
> 
> here is an action pic of my latest love a SO 40cm Barenia Birkin........



Barenia is the most H most classic skin from Hermes  I LOVE beaten-up barenia as our skin oil and natural aging process give it character and story 

A new bag can be bought ... but a bag (or any well-loved object) full of adventures and being used 'con amore' by the owner is priceless!!!!

Sydspy uses his lovely H objects well... And I still remember his pic of his Barenia smart phone case (I cannot remember is it BB or iphone) with a well-used darken look  - J'adore!!!


----------



## HermesIRL

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Citizen Twill is practical and very classics in style BUT you can put more cards in a Calvi card case IMHO.
> Both good
> Your Steve Messenger suits you very much



Thanks very much for your reply. I think I'm going to get a Chestnut Citizen Twill because I prefer the red design on the inside compared to the blue design that comes with the black leather. We'll see what they have in store too. They might get me in something special


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Barenia is the most H most classic skin from Hermes  I LOVE beaten-up barenia as our skin oil and natural aging process give it character and story
> 
> A new bag can be bought ... but a bag (or any well-loved object) full of adventures and being used 'con amore' by the owner is priceless!!!!
> 
> Sydspy uses his lovely H objects well... And I still remember his pic of his Barenia smart phone case (I cannot remember is it BB or iphone) with a well-used darken look  - J'adore!!!



I use my bags as bags and also SLG as SLG..........not treating them like "babies" at all.........I have only received my SO Barenia Birkin since April and I am proud to say that it has lots of "character marks" here and there already.......love love it.......

could it be this pic???.........a pic of a few of my Barenia SLG........

a water colour case (being used as a camera case), an evelyne coin case, a BB case and a super rare calvi in Barenia ......


----------



## HermesIRL

sydspy said:


> I use my bags as bags and also SLG as SLG..........not treating them like "babies" at all.........I have only received my SO Barenia Birkin since April and I am proud to say that it has lots of "character marks" here and there already.......love love it.......
> 
> could it be this pic???.........a pic of a few of my Barenia SLG........
> 
> a water colour case (being used as a camera case), an evelyne coin case, a BB case and a super rare calvi in Barenia ......




You must have had these FOREVER and get great use out of them! So beautiful aged!


----------



## Valmont

Cormac said:


> This is my Steve bag in Noir, the 35cm size in Togo leather. I'm not the kind of guy to carry a Birkin, that's my mother's thing LOL



Wow, the Steve bag looks great on you, good choice!


----------



## Valmont

sydspy said:


> I use my bags as bags and also SLG as SLG..........not treating them like "babies" at all.........I have only received my SO Barenia Birkin since April and I am proud to say that it has lots of "character marks" here and there already.......love love it.......
> 
> could it be this pic???.........a pic of a few of my Barenia SLG........
> 
> a water colour case (being used as a camera case), an evelyne coin case, a BB case and a super rare calvi in Barenia ......



Amazing Barenia collection! I also have a Calvi in Barenia - less than a year old and it is already quite weathered and although I miss the look it had when brand new, the sheen it now has is quite lovely.


----------



## HermesIRL

Valmont said:


> Wow, the Steve bag looks great on you, good choice!



Thanks, I've wanted one for a while now. I like the Jypsiere too, but the Birkin clasps on it make it seem too feminine for me to pull off. The Steve felt right


----------



## Hermezzy

Cormac, I just love your steve!  Great profile pic too!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> I use my bags as bags and also SLG as SLG..........not treating them like "babies" at all.........I have only received my SO Barenia Birkin since April and I am proud to say that it has lots of "character marks" here and there already.......love love it.......
> 
> could it be this pic???.........a pic of a few of my Barenia SLG........
> 
> a water colour case (being used as a camera case), an evelyne coin case, a BB case and a super rare calvi in Barenia ......



Indeed  they look awesome


----------



## sydspy

Cormac said:


> You must have had these FOREVER and get great use out of them! So beautiful aged!



they look much better after used .......



Valmont said:


> Amazing Barenia collection! I also have a Calvi in Barenia - less than a year old and it is already quite weathered and although I miss the look it had when brand new, the sheen it now has is quite lovely.



wow wow.......you are the third person that I know of who also have a Barenia Calvi.......I am sure there must be a lot more Barenia Calvi out there........



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Indeed  they look awesome



They really do.......love them all.........


----------



## duna

sydspy said:


> the Steve bag suits you nicely ......... I am eyeing *the mini steve like the one pretty99 has ..........*


*
*

Is this mini Steve like the regular one only smaller? I love the Steve, but, being a girl, I find it a bit big for me, I'd love a smaller version!!


----------



## sydspy

duna said:


> [/B]
> 
> Is this mini Steve like the regular one only smaller? I love the Steve, but, being a girl, I find it a bit big for me, I'd love a smaller version!!



Yes it is.......here is a couple of pics of *pretty99* modeling his Mini Steve........


----------



## duna

^^^ WOW, thanks* Sydspy*, I'll have to enquire about it at my local H!


----------



## sydspy

duna said:


> ^^^ WOW, thanks* Sydspy*, I'll have to enquire about it at my local H!



no worries.......hope you find what you want.......


----------



## ElbLee

Hi All!  This is my first post and I'm glad I found this forum!  I have an Autoquartz Nomade Compass about 8 years old, with the stainless steel deployment clasp.  This year, all of a sudden, I started to develop allergy on my inside wrist whenever I wear it!  It helped when I wear a band-aid on my wrist along with the watch, but it just seemed silly (and have people think I'm slashing my wrist?).  Some other sites about metal watch allergy said to apply clear nail polish, but I was hoping for other solutions and hope you knowledgeable posters can help!  1. Does Hermes have Sterling Silver or Palladium clasps I can buy, doesn't have to be deployment style (which I imagine would coast a lot more),
2. Has any of you ever had this problem and what did you do?  Thanks!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ElbLee said:


> Hi All!  This is my first post and I'm glad I found this forum!  I have an Autoquartz Nomade Compass about 8 years old, with the stainless steel deployment clasp.  This year, all of a sudden, I started to develop allergy on my inside wrist whenever I wear it!  It helped when I wear a band-aid on my wrist along with the watch, but it just seemed silly (and have people think I'm slashing my wrist?).  Some other sites about metal watch allergy said to apply clear nail polish, but I was hoping for other solutions and hope you knowledgeable posters can help!  1. Does Hermes have Sterling Silver or Palladium clasps I can buy, doesn't have to be deployment style (which I imagine would coast a lot more),
> 2. Has any of you ever had this problem and what did you do?  Thanks!!


I have the same watch... no allergy here but you can just go to the H store they will find you a new strap and a regular spring hinges and buckle...
It is atypical that you have allergy to stainless steel  rare but possible I think... because that is the type of metal they use other than Gold... and the white gold they use is nickel-free (i.e. hypoallergic)


----------



## HermesIRL

sydspy said:


> Yes it is.......here is a couple of pics of *pretty99* modeling his Mini Steve........




I've never even seen or heard of that, it's so dainty! Don't think I'd ever get one though. I think the normal 35cm Steve is too small as it is! Cool though  Which Hermes did you get this at? Recently or?


----------



## sydspy

Cormac said:


> I've never even seen or heard of that, it's so dainty! Don't think I'd ever get one though. I think the normal 35cm Steve is too small as it is! Cool though  Which Hermes did you get this at? Recently or?



IIRC, *pretty99* got his mini Steve from Paris , if not from a H in Europe ........and it was recently .......I am pretty sure it is this year..........

I love the mini Steve as it can be used as a clutch when the shoulder strap tucked in ........ I have been in a clutch mode for a while now.........love love it .......


----------



## Jadeite

sydspy said:


> Yes it is.......here is a couple of pics of *pretty99* modeling his Mini Steve........


 

how did i miss this pic? it's got "sexy" all over.


----------



## jlxaac

Cormac said:
			
		

> I've never even seen or heard of that, it's so dainty! Don't think I'd ever get one though. I think the normal 35cm Steve is too small as it is! Cool though  Which Hermes did you get this at? Recently or?



saw it in person last week at Sg liat towers Hermes. it's nice but I feel it's a little too small too.


----------



## Ulf

I got my 38 cm Steve because it fits a 15" MacBook Pro (for work) but it's really too big and heavy to lug around town on my spare time. I'm actually on the lookout for a smallish crossbody bag like a mini Steve. I used to have a great BV bag which I gave to my BIL, and I miss it... Unfortunately it's not available now.


----------



## gojimby

SYDSPY..

I love your shoes!!!


----------



## sydspy

gojimby said:


> SYDSPY..
> 
> I love your shoes!!!



Thanks Thanks...........can't seem to have enough of the CL shoes.........


----------



## pretty99

Jadeite said:


> how did i miss this pic? it's got "sexy" all over.



ooooooooooohhh....stop that dear, you making me blush.....:buttercup:


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Cormac said:


> Thanks very much for your reply. I think I'm going to get a Chestnut Citizen Twill because I prefer the red design on the inside compared to the blue design that comes with the black leather. We'll see what they have in store too. They might get me in something special


The dark brown with rd silk is the one i have


----------



## gojimby

I got one pair too! the silver tip toe one.. lol


----------



## ueynah

An action shot if my RH box plume doc while waiting at the airport


----------



## sydspy

ueynah said:


> An action shot if my RH box plume doc while waiting at the airport



goooooooooooooooooooorgeous bags indeed..........


----------



## Hermezzy

exquisite!


----------



## footlocker

ueynah said:


> An action shot if my RH box plume doc while waiting at the airport



Nice nice. She will be nicer after her spa treatment


----------



## EMDOC

Dope combo!!!!


----------



## EMDOC

sydspy said:
			
		

> a few more.......



You're killing 'em


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ueynah said:


> an action shot if my rh box plume doc while waiting at the airport


nice!!!!


----------



## sydspy

my latest baby ..........29cm Medor Clutch in Naturalle Chamonix.........


----------



## ueynah

sydspy said:
			
		

> my latest baby ..........29cm Medor Clutch in Naturalle Chamonix.........



Gorgy!  You always find such rare beauty!  Congrats again!


----------



## sydspy

ueynah said:


> Gorgy!  You always find such rare beauty!  Congrats again!



thanks much.........he he he ..........like my own self a "rare beauty" .........so rare, nearly non-existence ....... he he he........


----------



## Jadeite

sydspy, definitely blindingly eye catching on the streets!


----------



## sydspy

Jadeite said:


> sydspy, definitely blindingly eye catching on the streets!



Thanks Thanks ......*Jadeite* ...........


----------



## ujili

r.b_boi said:


> This is two of quite a few pictures I took yesterday with the "Les Mustangs" in bleu nuit/caban/ vieil. It has rather masculine colors and the print is gorgeous...I think few would think it is a woman's scarf when dressed right.



Nice scarves! Are they the cashmere ones or the silk ones? I myself prefer the cashmere ones bcuz they can keep me warm and they are bigger than the silk squares..U ROCK UR SCARVES!


----------



## ujili

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Here is a pic of us in Paris ... He is carrying my Bleu Abyss GM and I am carrying Vert de Gris GM Amazone



One hot sweet amazing couple!


----------



## ujili

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Just received an "item" from H store...
> 
> My gift for my BF for his "retirement" in 3 years
> 
> I buy it now because H tends to raise the price annually and I know he likes the style.. hence I bought it in advance... will do a review and the bag will then be sleeping in the orange box again until his retirement day )))
> 
> of course  My Bf wants it now ... but I told him he can only play with the box but not the present LOL
> 
> He bought me something symbolic when we were in Paris in July/August 2012  very very sweet of him ! He ordered his and should be in by November 2012
> 
> Hermes Anneau Alliance "Ariane" in 18K rose gold
> The other ring is a French medieval Ichthus ring in 18L rose gold



Sucha nice BF you have and I am sure you are too. Treasuring ur love with H products. THATS AWESOME!


----------



## bagidiotic

ujili said:
			
		

> Sucha nice BF you have and I am sure you are too. Treasuring ur love with H products. THATS AWESOME!



Such nice n loving couple
I love surprises ESP H surprises haha


----------



## HermesIRL

Hermezzy said:
			
		

> Cormac, I just love your steve!  Great profile pic too!



Thanks, I'm wearing a McQueen shirt with an Hermès scarf tie underneath...it was for graduation night, I'm not usually that flashy on nights out!


----------



## Valmont

sydspy said:


> they look much better after used .......
> 
> 
> 
> wow wow.......you are the third person that I know of who also have a Barenia Calvi.......I am sure there must be a lot more Barenia Calvi out there........
> 
> 
> 
> They really do.......love them all.........



Hi Sydspy, I bought mine last January by pure chance when I was visiting Frankfurt, Germany. I went to the store and asked them if they had any Barenia items and they said no but then I made them start opening drawers for me and magically a Barenia Calvi popped up lol. I was extremely lucky


----------



## Valmont

I wanted to share a picture of my beloved Garden Party tote in brown Buffalo Skipper and Toile. I think it is the perfect under the radar guy tote. I sometimes put my gym stuff in it or my lunch or whatever I need to carry. The leather shows signs of wearing but I have not conditioned it as I like its vintage look. 
The size is 36cm "PM" I believe.

Pardon the mess in my office btw


----------



## howardu09

Valmont said:


> I wanted to share a picture of my beloved Garden Party tote in brown Buffalo Skipper and Toile. I think it is the perfect under the radar guy tote. I sometimes put my gym stuff in it or my lunch or whatever I need to carry. The leather shows signs of wearing but I have not conditioned it as I like its vintage look.
> The size is 36cm "PM" I believe.
> 
> Pardon the mess in my office btw



Love your GP!! UTR for most people, but I'd spot this beauty in a second on the streets of NYC.


----------



## howardu09

sydspy said:


> my latest baby ..........29cm Medor Clutch in Naturalle Chamonix.........



Your H collection is massive and absolutely tasteful! Love your CLs too.


----------



## sydspy

howardu09 said:


> Your H collection is massive and absolutely tasteful! Love your CLs too.



Thank you for your nice words ..........My H and CL collection is way way tiny comparing to other members here........



Valmont said:


> Hi Sydspy, I bought mine last January by pure chance when I was visiting Frankfurt, Germany. I went to the store and asked them if they had any Barenia items and they said no but then I made them start opening drawers for me and magically a Barenia Calvi popped up lol. I was extremely lucky



Yeah , that's the best way to find what you want.........I always do the same , asking them to pull out the drawers .........as SA sometimes forgets or doesn't even know all of their inventory ........If you could post a pic of your Calvi , as a friend of mine who has a Barenia Calvi , hers is actually lined with Chevre leather , but mine is all Barenia both sides.......



Valmont said:


> I wanted to share a picture of my beloved Garden Party tote in brown Buffalo Skipper and Toile. I think it is the perfect under the radar guy tote. I sometimes put my gym stuff in it or my lunch or whatever I need to carry. The leather shows signs of wearing but I have not conditioned it as I like its vintage look.
> The size is 36cm "PM" I believe.
> 
> Pardon the mess in my office btw



agree.........I also love my GP , but mine is a TGM and in Chevron with orange lining and stiching ...........still love how practical the bag is..............good for traveling , but not a daily toting around ..........he he he........


----------



## sydspy

a Sac Goodlock out for fun yesterday......


----------



## Hermezzy

Very playful Sydspy! I like it!  This forum really has a bad effect on me...it seriously makes me reconsider how H items look - they really look so amazing in these pics.  I had never considered, for example, an Evelyne before, but am now really seriously looking at the possibility of getting one someday.  Hermes.com has a short video of one that has to be the TGM size, and it is specifically listed there as a man's bag...and it looks GREAT in that video!


----------



## sydspy

Hermezzy said:


> Very playful Sydspy! I like it!  This forum really has a bad effect on me...it seriously makes me reconsider how H items look - they really look so amazing in these pics.  I had never considered, for example, an Evelyne before, but am now really seriously looking at the possibility of getting one someday.  Hermes.com has a short video of one that has to be the TGM size, and it is specifically listed there as a man's bag...and it looks GREAT in that video!



totally agree...........TPF is like a "love hate relationship" to me ..........ha ha ha........


----------



## Ulf

Imprimeur Fou Séquences scarf in blue, grey wool/cashmere sweater Marni, black trousers Comme des Garçons, black lace-ups Church's.

My first big Hermès scarf, and I'm loving it so far.  &#65532;


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Ulf said:


> Imprimeur Fou Séquences scarf in blue, grey wool/cashmere sweater Marni, black trousers Comme des Garçons, black lace-ups Church's.
> 
> My first big Hermès scarf, and I'm loving it so far.  &#65532;



love your outfit, and your phone... Is it as bad as people say it is??


----------



## Ulf

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> love your outfit, and your phone... Is it as bad as people say it is??



Thanks! I have to say that I love the new iPhone: it's faster, lighter and has a better screen compared to the previous one. I haven't experienced any problems or heard anyone around me complain...


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Ulf said:


> Thanks! I have to say that I love the new iPhone: it's faster, lighter and has a better screen compared to the previous one. I haven't experienced any problems or heard anyone around me complain...



Oh really... Wow that is good to hear!! (Apparently Apple maps stuffed up real bad)


----------



## Ulf

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Apparently Apple maps stuffed up real bad



The maps may be less than optimal, but since they are a feature of iOS 6 (and not limited to iPhone 5) users with previous iPhones will get the same maps if they upgrade their software.


----------



## sydspy

Ulf said:


> Imprimeur Fou Séquences scarf in blue, grey wool/cashmere sweater Marni, black trousers Comme des Garçons, black lace-ups Church's.
> 
> My first big Hermès scarf, and I'm loving it so far.  &#65532;



love you GM Shawl ........I just bought mine the other day in Naturel/Khaki/Orange CW05 ......love love the pattern and fringe around the shawl.......


----------



## Ulf

sydspy said:


> love you GM Shawl ........I just bought mine the other day in Naturel/Khaki/Orange CW05 ......love love the pattern and fringe around the shawl.......



Thank you, and likewise!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Ulf said:


> Imprimeur Fou Séquences scarf in blue, grey wool/cashmere sweater Marni, black trousers Comme des Garçons, black lace-ups Church's.
> 
> My first big Hermès scarf, and I'm loving it so far.  &#65532;



Lovely Composition )))


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Was in Montréal for the weekend and I FINALLY found the photo frame for my BF's photo  It is in Rouge H Chevre Mysore  
A nice complement to the Pléiade 'condom box' in Etoupe Swift leather!


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Was in Montréal for the weekend and I FINALLY found the photo frame for my BF's photo  It is in Rouge H Chevre Mysore
> A nice complement to the Pléiade 'condom box' in Etoupe Swift leather!



oooooooh ........how sweet ..........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> oooooooh ........how sweet ..........


The photo frame is surprisingly difficult to locate one  I should have gotten it when we were in Paris in July...
Better be late than never so I am happy. 
He likes it a lot too as the colour is not 'matchy matchy' with the condom box but with the same undertone. More interesting IMHO


----------



## Ulf

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Lovely Composition )))



Thank you! Love your endless small accessories...


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> The photo frame is surprisingly difficult to locate one  I should have gotten it when we were in Paris in July...
> Better be late than never so I am happy.
> He likes it a lot too as the colour is not 'matchy matchy' with the condom box but with the same undertone. More interesting IMHO



good good , so he won't be reaching for the wrong item , in the dark .........if you know what I mean.........he he he.........


----------



## bagidiotic

Ulf said:
			
		

> Imprimeur Fou Séquences scarf in blue, grey wool/cashmere sweater Marni, black trousers Comme des Garçons, black lace-ups Church's.
> 
> My first big Hermès scarf, and I'm loving it so far.  &#65532;



Very nice n look so comfy


----------



## CookyMonster

Probably i'm off topic but i need some opinion - would you guys carry an orange birkin 35 phw? I've been offered one & i'm thinking really hard. TIA


----------



## CookyMonster

Valmont said:


> I wanted to share a picture of my beloved Garden Party tote in brown Buffalo Skipper and Toile. I think it is the perfect under the radar guy tote. I sometimes put my gym stuff in it or my lunch or whatever I need to carry. The leather shows signs of wearing but I have not conditioned it as I like its vintage look.
> The size is 36cm "PM" I believe.
> 
> Pardon the mess in my office btw



Great bag & great 'vintage' rugged look. I admire your courage to pull-off the tpm GP - i was contemplating getting a same sized denim one yesterday but i chickened out. Got a black cabalicol instead. This pic of yours is gonna make me regret my decision haha


----------



## ueynah

CookyMonster said:


> Probably i'm off topic but i need some opinion - would you guys carry an orange birkin 35 phw? I've been offered one & i'm thinking really hard. TIA


 
35 is too small for me...  although some of my grails are more easily obtained in size 35 unfortunately.  

but personally, i think u need to decide this from aesthetics perspective, not gender perspective.  if the item looks good on you, and makes you feel great, then by all means, go for it!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:
			
		

> good good , so he won't be reaching for the wrong item , in the dark .........if you know what I mean.........he he he.........



Exactly lol!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I was just thinking.... HOW MUCH FUN it would be to spend a Saturday raiding Sydspy's Closet and playing with his H goodies LOL


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

It looks very nice! I assume it will come in smaller sizes too


----------



## Valmont

CookyMonster said:


> Great bag & great 'vintage' rugged look. I admire your courage to pull-off the tpm GP - i was contemplating getting a same sized denim one yesterday but i chickened out. Got a black cabalicol instead. This pic of yours is gonna make me regret my decision haha



Thanks CookyMonster. I think my bag is PM not TPM, the TPM would be much to small at 32cm and it would look silly on me I think... but the PM looks like a regular tote bag


----------



## sydspy

CookyMonster said:


> Probably i'm off topic but i need some opinion - would you guys carry an orange birkin 35 phw? I've been offered one & i'm thinking really hard. TIA





ueynah said:


> 35 is too small for me...  although some of my grails are more easily obtained in size 35 unfortunately.
> 
> but personally, i think u need to decide this from aesthetics perspective, not gender perspective.  if the item looks good on you, and makes you feel great, then by all means, go for it!



totally agree with *ueynah* .........we shouldn't be restricted ourselves to what other people said .........as long as the bags don't look too "feminine" .........I think anyone can use anything , really .........we all come in different sizes, a Birkin 30cm could suit a very very petite guy nicely .......also this Birkin 35cm could well be the size for you........

to answer your question, I wouldn't carry a size 35cm as I am a large person .......it doesn't suit me at all .......


----------



## Jadeite

ITA sydspy! 

as long as you got the attitude to carry it, who cares what people say. Enjoy it for yourself not others.


----------



## pretty99

Valmont said:


> I wanted to share a picture of my beloved Garden Party tote in brown Buffalo Skipper and Toile. I think it is the perfect under the radar guy tote. I sometimes put my gym stuff in it or my lunch or whatever I need to carry. The leather shows signs of wearing but I have not conditioned it as I like its vintage look.
> The size is 36cm "PM" I believe.
> 
> Pardon the mess in my office btw



i once had a hunter green canvas and buffalo combo, same size.....
it's a great work horse, i use it for my construction site visit and even throw tiles samples in there too.....still good and sturdy.......hehehe


----------



## pretty99

CookyMonster said:


> Probably i'm off topic but i need some opinion - would you guys carry an orange birkin 35 phw? I've been offered one & i'm thinking really hard. TIA



get it while you can!!


----------



## Hermezzy

I agree!


----------



## Love-Vintage

At joe fresh fitting room


----------



## Love-Vintage

Old picture ... Unfortunately someone stole my beanie


----------



## fashionistaO

How did I miss this - VERY NICE!




Valmont said:


> I wanted to share a picture of my beloved Garden Party tote in brown Buffalo Skipper and Toile. I think it is the perfect under the radar guy tote. I sometimes put my gym stuff in it or my lunch or whatever I need to carry. The leather shows signs of wearing but I have not conditioned it as I like its vintage look.
> The size is 36cm "PM" I believe.
> 
> Pardon the mess in my office btw


----------



## ueynah

Love-Vintage said:
			
		

> At joe fresh fitting room



Love the blue with your outfit!  I need a blue bag now!  Lol!


----------



## Valmont

fashionistaO said:


> How did I miss this - VERY NICE!



thank you fashionistaO


----------



## Pegase

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 1900877
> 
> 
> Old picture ... Unfortunately someone stole my beanie


Love this Bag!
Love this Color!
Love how you work it!
=)


----------



## nolanm2000

Nice bag


----------



## Hermezzy

*Love-vintage:*Your style is AWESOME and I LOVE your outfits and Birkins!


----------



## Love-Vintage

ueynah said:
			
		

> Love the blue with your outfit!  I need a blue bag now!  Lol!



Thankyou hanyeu! You def need a blue bag 




			
				Pegase said:
			
		

> Love this Bag!
> Love this Color!
> Love how you work it!
> =)



Haha thankyou i try 




			
				nolanm2000 said:
			
		

> Nice bag


Thankyouuu




			
				Hermezzy said:
			
		

> Love-vintage:Your style is AWESOME and I LOVE your outfits and Birkins!



Thanks for the compliment hermezzy!!


----------



## Pegase

Love-Vintage said:


> Thankyou hanyeu! You def need a blue bag
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thankyou i try
> 
> 
> Thankyouuu
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment hermezzy!!


How do you multi quote!??


----------



## Love-Vintage

Pegase said:
			
		

> How do you multi quote!??



Im using mu iphone right now but there should be able to check each members and reply at the end


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 1900869
> 
> 
> At joe fresh fitting room





Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 1900877
> 
> 
> Old picture ... Unfortunately someone stole my beanie



love love love..........

Sydney weather , the mountain regions to be exact, has turned cold all of the sudden .......It was a perfect timing to bring out my latest shawl ........and it can double up as a blanket as well........


----------



## ujili

sydspy said:


> love love love..........
> 
> Sydney weather , the mountain regions to be exact, has turned cold all of the sudden .......It was a perfect timing to bring out my latest shawl ........and it can double up as a blanket as well........



Nice Shawl!!! I have never seen that shawl in the boutiques I have visited...It looks very nice. Congrats!


----------



## ujili

Here is me modelling my Hermes H Hour TGM watch and my Bearn wallet. https://twitter.com/willianahuang/status/254804495404515328/photo/1 and https://twitter.com/willianahuang/status/254804705237139457/photo/1


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> love love love..........
> 
> Sydney weather , the mountain regions to be exact, has turned cold all of the sudden .......It was a perfect timing to bring out my latest shawl ........and it can double up as a blanket as well........



thankyouuuuu that's a beautiful shawl!! and very practical too


----------



## ujili

Sorry, I posted my pics last time on twitter and it didn't show here. Hopefully this works. Pics of me with my H Hour TGM in Orange Crocodile and my Bearn wallet. I know its small but I am starting lol...


----------



## Hermezzy

ujili:  I just LOVE both pieces!  That watch is THE watch I want!  Just gorgeous.  
sydspy:  beautiful shawl! what is the purple clutch in the pics?  It isn't a small sac a depeche, or is it? I love the color!


----------



## alterego

ujili said:


> Sorry, I posted my pics last time on twitter and it didn't show here. Hopefully this works. Pics of me with my H Hour TGM in Orange Crocodile and my Bearn wallet. I know its small but I am starting lol...


Those are very beautiful pieces. That watch is on my radar for a future indulgence. Orange croc is perfection.


----------



## bagidiotic

ujili said:
			
		

> Sorry, I posted my pics last time on twitter and it didn't show here. Hopefully this works. Pics of me with my H Hour TGM in Orange Crocodile and my Bearn wallet. I know its small but I am starting lol...



Nice n elegant


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:
			
		

> love love love..........
> 
> Sydney weather , the mountain regions to be exact, has turned cold all of the sudden .......It was a perfect timing to bring out my latest shawl ........and it can double up as a blanket as well........



Nice bag n shawl great companion so cozy


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage said:


> thankyouuuuu that's a beautiful shawl!! and very practical too





ujili said:


> Nice Shawl!!! I have never seen that shawl in the boutiques I have visited...It looks very nice. Congrats!





Hermezzy said:


> ujili:  I just LOVE both pieces!  That watch is THE watch I want!  Just gorgeous.
> sydspy:  beautiful shawl! what is the purple clutch in the pics?  It isn't a small sac a depeche, or is it? I love the color!





bagidiotic said:


> Nice bag n shawl great companion so cozy



Thank you Thank you ..........

*Ujili* .........it is a new shawl from Men's collection ......I love the fringe around the hem .....

*Hermezzy* ......yes it is a Sac a Depeche in size 27cm in Violet Chevre .........


----------



## sydspy

ujili said:


> Sorry, I posted my pics last time on twitter and it didn't show here. Hopefully this works. Pics of me with my H Hour TGM in Orange Crocodile and my Bearn wallet. I know its small but I am starting lol...



very nice indeed ..........the orange croc strap is goooooooooooorgeous........ and super love bearn wallet ..........


----------



## ujili

alterego said:


> Those are very beautiful pieces. That watch is on my radar for a future indulgence. Orange croc is perfection.



YES....IT WAS THE ONLY ONE IN MY BOUTIQUE AND I WAS LUCKY TO GRAB IT!!! THANKS


----------



## ujili

sydspy said:


> very nice indeed ..........the orange croc strap is goooooooooooorgeous........ and super love bearn wallet ..........



Thanks....My collection is small compared to yours but its starting lol...I'm still in high school so its fine.


----------



## ujili

sydspy said:


> Thank you Thank you ..........
> 
> *Ujili* .........it is a new shawl from Men's collection ......I love the fringe around the hem .....
> 
> *Hermezzy* ......yes it is a Sac a Depeche in size 27cm in Violet Chevre .........



Ooo...i personally prefer their big cashmere ones. I saw them last in June but am thinking of getting one. Saw it in Singapore and it retails around 1700 sgd.


----------



## CookyMonster

ujili said:


> Sorry, I posted my pics last time on twitter and it didn't show here. Hopefully this works. Pics of me with my H Hour TGM in Orange Crocodile and my Bearn wallet. I know its small but I am starting lol...



ooohh that orange croc is too stunning for words, congrats!!!


----------



## CookyMonster

sydspy said:
			
		

> totally agree with ueynah .........we shouldn't be restricted ourselves to what other people said .........as long as the bags don't look too "feminine" .........I think anyone can use anything , really .........we all come in different sizes, a Birkin 30cm could suit a very very petite guy nicely .......also this Birkin 35cm could well be the size for you........
> 
> to answer your question, I wouldn't carry a size 35cm as I am a large person .......it doesn't suit me at all .......



Thanks for your thoughts & words of encouragement ueynah, sydspy & jadeite!
DH is one step faster & surprised me with a toile b35 in celeste, so i passed the orange b. 
Here's me on a casual last saturday -


----------



## ujili

CookyMonster said:


> ooohh that orange croc is too stunning for words, congrats!!!



THanks


----------



## ujili

CookyMonster said:


> Thanks for your thoughts & words of encouragement ueynah, sydspy & jadeite!
> DH is one step faster & surprised me with a toile b35 in celeste, so i passed the orange b.
> Here's me on a casual last saturday -
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1903692



Congrats! You have such a wonderful husband


----------



## pretty99

CookyMonster said:


> Thanks for your thoughts & words of encouragement ueynah, sydspy & jadeite!
> DH is one step faster & surprised me with a toile b35 in celeste, so i passed the orange b.
> Here's me on a casual last saturday -
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1903692


oh lord, aren't your DH is the sweetest thing!! it's a very special bag, major congrats


----------



## ujili

Hermezzy said:


> ujili:  I just LOVE both pieces!  That watch is THE watch I want!  Just gorgeous.
> sydspy:  beautiful shawl! what is the purple clutch in the pics?  It isn't a small sac a depeche, or is it? I love the color!



Oh you also want it in orange? I only saw this at my store but they also have it in pink croc strap as well.. BUT ORANGE IS THE SIGNATURE H COLOR SO I JUST HAD TO GET IT LOL..


----------



## ujili

bagidiotic said:


> Nice n elegant



Thanks


----------



## CookyMonster

pretty99 said:


> oh lord, aren't your DH is the sweetest thing!! it's a very special bag, major congrats



Well thank you!!


----------



## ueynah

CookyMonster said:
			
		

> Thanks for your thoughts & words of encouragement ueynah, sydspy & jadeite!
> DH is one step faster & surprised me with a toile b35 in celeste, so i passed the orange b.
> Here's me on a casual last saturday -



Congrats on the beauty!  Celeste is a gorgeous color!  Bonus is a sweet DH who is thoughtful and giving!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

ujili said:


> Sorry, I posted my pics last time on twitter and it didn't show here. Hopefully this works. Pics of me with my H Hour TGM in Orange Crocodile and my Bearn wallet. I know its small but I am starting lol...



hey hey hey... I love your Bearn, I am thinking of getting one in Lezard... Look on my wishlist... Is yours the Bifold or the Trifold version.. I am thinking of getting one in the bifold version.. what are you thoughts on it?!?!?  love your H watch!! it looks fab on your arm!!


----------



## ujili

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> hey hey hey... I love your Bearn, I am thinking of getting one in Lezard... Look on my wishlist... Is yours the Bifold or the Trifold version.. I am thinking of getting one in the bifold version.. what are you thoughts on it?!?!?  love your H watch!! it looks fab on your arm!!



I don't know...I'll take a photo of the inside and post it...The Bearn I got was the only one available in my boutique so I snatched it lol...Thanks BTW.. I NEED UR HELP!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

ujili said:


> I don't know...I'll take a photo of the inside and post it...The Bearn I got was the only one available in my boutique so I snatched it lol...Thanks BTW.. I NEED UR HELP!



Yeah, what is it?!?! Do you like how the Bearn is not like a conventional wallet, with the little strap thing the only thing securing it shut.. Does it get 'annoying' when you are like in the rush to pay for something??? I dont know if I should purchase one as well as the Kelly... (Just get both at one hit.. that is what my spending conscious is saying to me) what are you thoughts with the wallet in general.. I really wanna know!!


----------



## ujili

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Yeah, what is it?!?! Do you like how the Bearn is not like a conventional wallet, with the little strap thing the only thing securing it shut.. Does it get 'annoying' when you are like in the rush to pay for something??? I dont know if I should purchase one as well as the Kelly... (Just get both at one hit.. that is what my spending conscious is saying to me) what are you thoughts with the wallet in general.. I really wanna know!!



It is not meant to be used very harshly lol...I treat it gently because I am afraid it might ruin the leather. its a nice wallet and one of a kind. here are some interior pics...


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

ujili said:


> It is not meant to be used very harshly lol...I treat it gently because I am afraid it might ruin the leather. its a nice wallet and one of a kind. here are some interior pics...



Ohhh that is the one!! You have the bifold version.. It looks lovely!! What I mean was, how does it fare when you are in a rushed situation.. threading the leather tab into the H bracket seems quite hard (I don't know, just assuming) but yeah thanks for the interior shots!! What was the help you needed??


----------



## ujili

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Yeah, what is it?!?! Do you like how the Bearn is not like a conventional wallet, with the little strap thing the only thing securing it shut.. Does it get 'annoying' when you are like in the rush to pay for something??? I dont know if I should purchase one as well as the Kelly... (Just get both at one hit.. that is what my spending conscious is saying to me) what are you thoughts with the wallet in general.. I really wanna know!!



I don't know how to say it but the wallet shouldn't be used harshly...it should be used nicely and treated that way...It doesn't get annoying if you don't rush....Kelly wallet can withstand more damage than Bearn for the rushing to pay part I think...


----------



## ujili

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Ohhh that is the one!! You have the bifold version.. It looks lovely!! What I mean was, how does it fare when you are in a rushed situation.. threading the leather tab into the H bracket seems quite hard (I don't know, just assuming) but yeah thanks for the interior shots!! What was the help you needed??



I need help deciding!!!!!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

ujili said:


> I don't know how to say it but the wallet shouldn't be used harshly...it should be used nicely and treated that way...It doesn't get annoying if you don't rush....Kelly wallet can withstand more damage than Bearn for the rushing to pay part I think...



Oh... Thats a good point to hear... Looks like if I do get a Bearn, whenever i am at the checkouts, time to :censor: the people behind me... Slowly taking out the leather tab!!  we all gotta protect our H!!  That would be cool a Kelly with a Kelly wallet!! Thanks for the heads up.. Do you have a Kelly wallet then???


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

ujili said:


> I need help deciding!!!!!!



... on what?!?!? The Sac Plat or the Portfolio thing.. you know my answer already  do I have to say it again.. SAC PLAT!!!


----------



## ujili

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> ... on what?!?!? The Sac Plat or the Portfolio thing.. you know my answer already  do I have to say it again.. SAC PLAT!!!



NO....NOW ITS MORE ARGH...is there somewhere i can talk to u without disturbing the Hermes thread with our non-Hermes related convo?


----------



## ujili

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Oh... Thats a good point to hear... Looks like if I do get a Bearn, whenever i am at the checkouts, time to :censor: the people behind me... Slowly taking out the leather tab!!  we all gotta protect our H!!  That would be cool a Kelly with a Kelly wallet!! Thanks for the heads up.. Do you have a Kelly wallet then???



Nope....I  personally don't like the design of the kelly wallet but who knows...if I saw it in orange, i might fall in love with it.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

ujili said:


> no....now its more argh...is there somewhere i can talk to u without disturbing the hermes thread with our non-hermes related convo?



pm???


----------



## ueynah

sydspy said:
			
		

> Thank you Thank you ..........
> 
> Ujili .........it is a new shawl from Men's collection ......I love the fringe around the hem .....
> 
> Hermezzy ......yes it is a Sac a Depeche in size 27cm in Violet Chevre .........



That is such a rare and Gorgy spec for the SD27! You always have the most special H items!  Congrats again!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

ujili said:


> Nope....I  personally don't like the design of the kelly wallet but who knows...if I saw it in orange, i might fall in love with it.



By looking at it, I find that the straps can be a bit bothersome for me.. But it would look so adorable being all matchy matchy with its bag cousin!!


----------



## ujili

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> By looking at it, I find that the straps can be a bit bothersome for me.. But it would look so adorable being all matchy matchy with its bag cousin!!



It might be a bit bothersome but not alot...the wallet leather is very supple and it's very light!


----------



## ueynah

There are many other wallets such as mC2 or MC3 Osaka or Fleming or Socrates which does not come with strap if you are one prone to rushing thru payment.  

H makes beautiful wallets and don't limit yourself just to Kelly or bearn unless you absolutely must have the H logo or kelly lock.

good luck!


----------



## sydspy

ueynah said:


> There are many other wallets such as mC2 or MC3 Osaka or Fleming or Socrates which does not come with strap if you are one prone to rushing thru payment.
> 
> H makes beautiful wallets and don't limit yourself just to Kelly or bearn unless you absolutely must have the H logo or kelly lock.
> 
> good luck!



well said .......indeed.........



ueynah said:


> That is such a rare and Gorgy spec for the SD27! You always have the most special H items!  Congrats again!



lots of kiss to you.......:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HermesIRL

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> The dark brown with rd silk is the one i have


Hey Orfeo. Been looking for the card holder, and the Dublin store has offered me an Etoupe/blue silk citizen twill! Tempted. They have a cool dark blue Epsom 2 x 2 card holder too.... this is great timing as I lost of current card holder yesterday. (Been an nightmare cancelling and reordering credit cards and stuff!) Advice on which to go with!?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Cormac said:


> Hey Orfeo. Been looking for the card holder, and the Dublin store has offered me an Etoupe/blue silk citizen twill! Tempted. They have a cool dark blue Epsom 2 x 2 card holder too.... this is great timing as a lost of current card holder yesterday. (Been an nightmare cancelling and reordering credit cards and stuff!) Advice on which to go with!?



Etoupe citizen twill is nice too!!! That colour goes with pretty much anything... 

Dark Blue Epsom card holder ? Epsom is a type of leather ... what model is that? Is it Calvi ? or Citizen Twill also?

I have both Calvi and Citizen Twill and I use both... Calvi you can but at least 4-6 cards (2-3 on each side)

Orf.


----------



## HermesIRL

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Etoupe citizen twill is nice too!!! That colour goes with pretty much anything...
> 
> Dark Blue Epsom card holder ? Epsom is a type of leather ... what model is that? Is it Calvi ? or Citizen Twill also?
> 
> I have both Calvi and Citizen Twill and I use both... Calvi you can but at least 4-6 cards (2-3 on each side)
> 
> Orf.


2 x 2 is the name the SA gave it (I don;t think she knew the real name). It's a dark blue Epsom leather holder. I'll try find a pic online (Link below)

As the picture shows it's simple and is the same on the inner side too, with a simple Hermes Paris Made in France stamp. No idea what price it is. Assuming Citizen Twill area. Assuming can be stupid in Hermes though. Any idea on price point on the 2x2 case?


malleries.com/images/resized/80175-iID%7B1347297608%7D_365x324.jpg


----------



## CookyMonster

ueynah said:


> Congrats on the beauty!  Celeste is a gorgeous color!  Bonus is a sweet DH who is thoughtful and giving!



Thank thank you!! Celeste is bright!


----------



## am2022

just saw this thread today... so fun guys!!! keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## apisss

Hi guys just wanted to share... 

My Jypsy, KDT and Clic Clac ..





Love them all!! Thanks


----------



## ueynah

Cormac said:
			
		

> 2 x 2 is the name the SA gave it (I don;t think she knew the real name). It's a dark blue Epsom leather holder. I'll try find a pic online (Link below)
> 
> As the picture shows it's simple and is the same on the inner side too, with a simple Hermes Paris Made in France stamp. No idea what price it is. Assuming Citizen Twill area. Assuming can be stupid in Hermes though. Any idea on price point on the 2x2 case?
> 
> malleries.com/images/resized/80175-iID%7B1347297608%7D_365x324.jpg



Prices vary depending on where you are.  It would be faster to ask your SA?


----------



## ueynah

apisss said:
			
		

> Hi guys just wanted to share...
> 
> My Jypsy, KDT and Clic Clac ..
> 
> Love them all!! Thanks



Welcome!  The jypsierre looks very smart on you!


----------



## Love-Vintage

apisss said:
			
		

> Hi guys just wanted to share...
> 
> My Jypsy, KDT and Clic Clac ..
> 
> Love them all!! Thanks



I like the jypsiere on you!!


----------



## pretty99

apisss said:


> Hi guys just wanted to share...
> 
> My Jypsy, KDT and Clic Clac ..
> 
> View attachment 1904649
> 
> 
> 
> Love them all!! Thanks



Handsome! enjoy it at best of health!


----------



## bagidiotic

apisss said:
			
		

> Hi guys just wanted to share...
> 
> My Jypsy, KDT and Clic Clac ..
> 
> Love them all!! Thanks



Great
U look smart n chic


----------



## sydspy

apisss said:


> Hi guys just wanted to share...
> 
> My Jypsy, KDT and Clic Clac ..
> 
> View attachment 1904649
> 
> 
> 
> Love them all!! Thanks



super nice........super love the Jypsiere ........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Cormac said:


> 2 x 2 is the name the SA gave it (I don;t think she knew the real name). It's a dark blue Epsom leather holder. I'll try find a pic online (Link below)
> 
> As the picture shows it's simple and is the same on the inner side too, with a simple Hermes Paris Made in France stamp. No idea what price it is. Assuming Citizen Twill area. Assuming can be stupid in Hermes though. Any idea on price point on the 2x2 case?
> 
> 
> 
> malleries.com/images/resized/80175-iID%7B1347297608%7D_365x324.jpg



It is okay and it is really for name cards, not for credit card IMHO...  It will cost a little but more than Citizen Twill I believe... I looked  at it a few years ago but I did not buy it .


----------



## HermesIRL

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> It is okay and it is really for name cards, not for credit card IMHO...  It will cost a little but more than Citizen Twill I believe... I looked  at it a few years ago but I did not buy it .




Yes, I understand your point. I think I'm going to get the Etoupe Citizen Twill, I've never seen one in Etoupe before and it's the same as my belt kit. It's one of my favourite Hermes colours (in Togo and Clemence anyway). My SA has to get it in from a UK store and she's trying to get a black/blue silk one too. Your Brown/red silk combo is "no longer available worldwide" even though it was on the website for Ireland. It's since been taken down (only the black/blue silk option available now). Your lucky. I'll send a pic when it comes in! Excited to get it now!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Cormac said:


> Yes, I understand your point. I think I'm going to get the Etoupe Citizen Twill, I've never seen one in Etoupe before and it's the same as my belt kit. It's one of my favourite Hermes colours (in Togo and Clemence anyway). My SA has to get it in from a UK store and she's trying to get a black/blue silk one too. Your Brown/red silk combo is "no longer available worldwide" even though it was on the website for Ireland. It's since been taken down (only the black/blue silk option available now). Your lucky. I'll send a pic when it comes in! Excited to get it now!



Fantastic  Etoupe with Blue Silk-in will soon be history too  We are both lucky boys !!!


----------



## sydspy

a Mid-October Snow in Australia ..........weird but nice..........love love........












at the Floriade in Canberra, the capital city of Australia......


----------



## macaroonchica93

sydspy said:


> a Mid-October Snow in Australia ..........weird but nice..........love love........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the Floriade in Canberra, the capital city of Australia......




Nice scarf, very nice pictures


----------



## Edia

Got a new mobile and new scarves, so now Im able to submit here as well instead of just stalking this thread for new pictures 






Clutch is Fauré le Page "Poche Zippe 35" in brown.
Kdt in Barenia with gh
and as a belt mcac 90x90


----------



## Edia

ujili said:


> Sorry, I posted my pics last time on twitter and it didn't show here. Hopefully this works. Pics of me with my H Hour TGM in Orange Crocodile and my Bearn wallet. I know its small but I am starting lol...




LOOOOOVE the watch!

I think the Bearn is one of the best wallets Hermes offers. 
Good choice~*


----------



## ujili

Edia said:


> LOOOOOVE the watch!
> 
> I think the Bearn is one of the best wallets Hermes offers.
> Good choice~*



Thanks, and I totally agree....i like Bearn and Kelly Wallet best..


----------



## ujili

Edia said:


> Got a new mobile and new scarves, so now Im able to submit here as well instead of just stalking this thread for new pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clutch is Fauré le Page "Poche Zippe 35" in brown.
> Kdt in Barenia with gh
> and as a belt mcac 90x90



Nice KDT...I have been wanting one myself...makes me want one more!


----------



## Valmont

sydspy said:


> a Mid-October Snow in Australia ..........weird but nice..........love love........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the Floriade in Canberra, the capital city of Australia......



Sydspy your scarves are gorgeous and perfect for the cold! I love!


----------



## sydspy

Edia said:


> Got a new mobile and new scarves, so now Im able to submit here as well instead of just stalking this thread for new pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clutch is Fauré le Page "Poche Zippe 35" in brown.
> Kdt in Barenia with gh
> and as a belt mcac 90x90



lovely scarf there.........and so envy your small waist.........



Valmont said:


> Sydspy your scarves are gorgeous and perfect for the cold! I love!



Thanks thanks........it is perfect indeed........


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> a Mid-October Snow in Australia ..........weird but nice..........love love........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the Floriade in Canberra, the capital city of Australia......


The mini sac depeche is cute  Looks kinda chilly with the snowy background


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> The mini sac depeche is cute  Looks kinda chilly with the snowy background



very cold indeed, strange for this time of year in Down Under .........I love love the Sac a Depeche in this size a lot , wouldn't mind another one in any bright colour .......thinking of any red or turquoise , he he he ........


----------



## fashionistaO

Love this snow!  Did you guys miss fall/autumn, I think our side of the globe is skipping fall/autumn @@

Btw:nice rockstar hair dear^



sydspy said:


> a Mid-October Snow in Australia ..........weird but nice..........love love........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the Floriade in Canberra, the capital city of Australia......


----------



## sydspy

fashionistaO said:


> Love this snow!  Did you guys miss fall/autumn, I think our side of the globe is skipping fall/autumn @@
> 
> Btw:nice rockstar hair dear^



The recent strange weather has made me wondering what hemisphere we are in .....ha ha ha.......are we still in the land "Down Under" or "Up Top"???.........he he he.....


----------



## jlxaac

Edia said:
			
		

> Got a new mobile and new scarves, so now Im able to submit here as well instead of just stalking this thread for new pictures
> 
> Clutch is Fauré le Page "Poche Zippe 35" in brown.
> Kdt in Barenia with gh
> and as a belt mcac 90x90



Isn't Fauré le Page a famous French firearms maker?? wow didn't know they started making bags and stuff!!


----------



## Edia

jlxaac said:
			
		

> Isn't Fauré le Page a famous French firearms maker?? wow didn't know they started making bags and stuff!!



the lady there said that making leathergoods was invented to carry your armor and weapons around so thats how they got started. they also do have a small gun shaped pouch that looks pretty cool! instore they have armor lying around to remind us of their roots


----------



## Jadeite

Hi Sydspy.... Looking so cute there.


----------



## sydspy

Jadeite said:


> Hi Sydspy.... Looking so cute there.



wave wave *Jadeite*..........thanks thanks........


----------



## Millicat

Edia said:


> Got a new mobile and new scarves, so now Im able to submit here as well instead of just stalking this thread for new pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clutch is Fauré le Page "Poche Zippe 35" in brown.
> Kdt in Barenia with gh
> and as a belt mcac 90x90


 
Love this, nice casual look


----------



## sydspy

After the weird weather last Friday, we seem to be having a real summer heading our way.........It's 35 degrees Celsius today, with a bright blue sky .........The Izmir and shorts can come out to play, shawls are back on the hangers (hopefully for the rest of the summer).........


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> After the weird weather last Friday, we seem to be having a real summer heading our way.........It's 35 degrees Celsius today, with a bright blue sky .........The Izmir and shorts can come out to play, shawls are back on the hangers (hopefully for the rest of the summer).........




Great pic, *sydspy*. Enjoy the warm weather!


----------



## Edia

sydspy said:
			
		

> After the weird weather last Friday, we seem to be having a real summer heading our way.........It's 35 degrees Celsius today, with a bright blue sky .........The Izmir and shorts can come out to play, shawls are back on the hangers (hopefully for the rest of the summer).........


 
loooove the clutch  toile with leather is most amazing!


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:
			
		

> After the weird weather last Friday, we seem to be having a real summer heading our way.........It's 35 degrees Celsius today, with a bright blue sky .........The Izmir and shorts can come out to play, shawls are back on the hangers (hopefully for the rest of the summer).........



Fantastic outfit 
Enjoy with good health


----------



## Jadeite

sydspy said:


> After the weird weather last Friday, we seem to be having a real summer heading our way.........It's 35 degrees Celsius today, with a bright blue sky .........The Izmir and shorts can come out to play, shawls are back on the hangers (hopefully for the rest of the summer).........



wierd weather is a great way to show off the full H ensemble...and you've got plenty to match.


----------



## sydspy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great pic, *sydspy*. Enjoy the warm weather!



hope the nice warm weather stays .......



Edia said:


> loooove the clutch  toile with leather is most amazing!



me too ........toile/leather combo is the best.......



bagidiotic said:


> Fantastic outfit
> Enjoy with good health



thanks thanks ......I will.....



Jadeite said:


> wierd weather is a great way to show off the full H ensemble...and you've got plenty to match.



no complain here .......love both cool and warm weather ......


----------



## jmzr22

Modelling a little Hermès in the below interview with the very lovely Kat at FeatherFactor.com - Check it out, fellas!

http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/10/interview-with-jose.html#more-3135

Mods, please let me know if I'm breaking a rule by posting an external link.*


----------



## CookyMonster

jmzr22 said:


> Modelling a little Hermès in the below interview with the very lovely Kat at FeatherFactor.com - Check it out, fellas!
> 
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/10/interview-with-jose.html#more-3135
> 
> Mods, please let me know if I'm breaking a rule by posting an external link.*



Cool interview & love your great sense of individuality Jose - like the way how you appreciate smaller/lesser known H items, such as the oak bucket as planter! 
Congrats on making into Kat's interview

p/s : why didn't you shout about the home made ulysses crossbody pouch?


----------



## sydspy

jmzr22 said:


> Modelling a little Hermès in the below interview with the very lovely Kat at FeatherFactor.com - Check it out, fellas!
> 
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/10/interview-with-jose.html#more-3135
> 
> Mods, please let me know if I'm breaking a rule by posting an external link.*



wow wow wow..........you designed the Chinese New Year posters............love love love those..........you happened to have spare ones left???.......he he he.........


----------



## plumtree

jmzr22 said:


> Modelling a little Hermès in the below interview with the very lovely Kat at FeatherFactor.com - Check it out, fellas!
> 
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/10/interview-with-jose.html#more-3135
> 
> Mods, please let me know if I'm breaking a rule by posting an external link.*


 
Great interview and I just love the Chinese New Year poster.  I want a spare too!


----------



## ALiteBeat82

jmzr22 said:
			
		

> Modelling a little Hermès in the below interview with the very lovely Kat at FeatherFactor.com - Check it out, fellas!
> 
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/10/interview-with-jose.html#more-3135
> 
> Mods, please let me know if I'm breaking a rule by posting an external link.*



Congrats on the article. The oak barrel is awesome. Boo on the American jab " Carhhart x Adam Kimmel*artist overshirt, that fits more like an overcoat. on*account of &ldquo;small&rdquo; American sizing" lol


----------



## jmzr22

Just calling it like I sees them! 



ALiteBeat82 said:


> Congrats on the article. The oak barrel is awesome. Boo on the American jab " Carhhart x Adam Kimmel*artist overshirt, that fits more like an overcoat. on*account of &ldquo;small&rdquo; American sizing" lol


----------



## Hermezzy

JOSE, I LOVE the interview!! FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Valmont

jmzr22 said:


> Modelling a little Hermès in the below interview with the very lovely Kat at FeatherFactor.com - Check it out, fellas!
> 
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/10/interview-with-jose.html#more-3135
> 
> Mods, please let me know if I'm breaking a rule by posting an external link.*



Fantastic! It's good to know we are not alone in our H obsession


----------



## matt-g

jmzr22 said:


> Modelling a little Hermès in the below interview with the very lovely Kat at FeatherFactor.com - Check it out, fellas!
> 
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/10/interview-with-jose.html#more-3135
> 
> Mods, please let me know if I'm breaking a rule by posting an external link.*



Thanks for sharing.  I'm glad to see I'm not the only one obsessed with H and SL housewares.  And I cannot believe you put your SL items on rocks!


----------



## jmzr22

Thanks all  It was fun (if the feeling a little egocentric) talking about the stuff I like and Kat at FeatherFactor was super nice.




CookyMonster said:


> Cool interview & love your great sense of individuality Jose - like the way how you appreciate smaller/lesser known H items, such as the oak bucket as planter!
> Congrats on making into Kat's interview
> 
> p/s : why didn't you shout about the home made ulysses crossbody pouch?



Thanks Cooky. We just like what we like! There wasn't room to talk about it unfort. It could easily have spilt into rather a bloated read!



sydspy said:


> wow wow wow..........you designed the Chinese New Year posters............love love love those..........you happened to have spare ones left???.......he he he.........



Thanks Syd! Keep an eye out for a golden snake next year  I've got a bunch of the street flags from each year. Kind of like a huge carre only, you know, not square.

And thanks *Plumtree, ALiteBeat82, Valmont, Hermezzy* - *Matt G*, with a little care, a highball can travel anywhere


----------



## bagidiotic

jmzr22 said:
			
		

> Modelling a little Hermès in the below interview with the very lovely Kat at FeatherFactor.com - Check it out, fellas!
> 
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2012/10/interview-with-jose.html#more-3135
> 
> Mods, please let me know if I'm breaking a rule by posting an external link.*



Very interesting
Thank u sharing
Love ur thoughts n creativity


----------



## CookyMonster

hermes tattoo inked at tonight's swinging silk party in kuala lumpur. I so wanna get a real one yikes!


----------



## bagidiotic

CookyMonster said:
			
		

> hermes tattoo inked at tonight's swinging silk party in kuala lumpur. I so wanna get a real one yikes!



Cool look so fun


----------



## Hermezzy

Cookymonster:  Very playful!


----------



## bagidiotic

Hi gorgeous guys

Have u all heard,seen or own an arion bag?
What do u think
In term of design n practicality?
I tot of buy for my dh this coming Xmas 
Thank u in advance


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:


> Hi gorgeous guys
> 
> Have u all heard,seen or own an arion bag?
> What do u think
> In term of design n practicality?
> I tot of buy for my dh this coming Xmas
> Thank u in advance



love it .......so practical , especially the adjustable handles which lets you use the bag as either a handheld or shoulder carried ....... ......Plus, the canvas/leather combo is soooooooooo sooooooooooooo pretty.......

I don't own one as yet ............I am eyeing the green mesh one which was shown on the runway recently, hope it will make to the production line .........


----------



## kahn0509

interesting post


----------



## Jadeite

CookyMonster said:
			
		

> hermes tattoo inked at tonight's swinging silk party in kuala lumpur. I so wanna get a real one yikes!



Looks like fun.


----------



## sydspy

Love this Menthe/Etain Carmen ....


----------



## Millicat

That's lovely.


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:
			
		

> love it .......so practical , especially the adjustable handles which lets you use the bag as either a handheld or shoulder carried ....... ......Plus, the canvas/leather combo is soooooooooo sooooooooooooo pretty.......
> 
> I don't own one as yet ............I am eyeing the green mesh one which was shown on the runway recently, hope it will make to the production line .........



Thank u sdyspy for d description 
I was offer a rouge H n choc leather combo
N one n only piece
Mite as well get for dh as his travel bag since got zipper 
Wow didn't know d handle can b adjusted 
Thank u


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:
			
		

> Thank u sdyspy for d description
> I was offer a rouge H n choc leather combo
> N one n only piece
> Mite as well get for dh as his travel bag since got zipper
> Wow didn't know d handle can b adjusted
> Thank u



No problems .... I'm sure he will love the bag .... The handles can be adjusted from the U medal parts on the handles .... Ask your SA to show you. ....


----------



## sydspy

Millicat said:


> That's lovely.



thank you .......love love this two colours together.........would be nice on a Double Sens........he he he ..........


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:
			
		

> No problems .... I'm sure he will love the bag .... The handles can be adjusted from the U medal parts on the handles .... Ask your SA to show you. ....



Yeah I find arion a little mix of big garden party n Victoria 
As I always wanted to buy him a travel Vic Wonder if can shoulder
So like ur crinoline Vic I miss them


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:


> Yeah I find arion a little mix of big garden party n Victoria
> As I always wanted to buy him a travel Vic Wonder if can shoulder
> So like ur crinoline Vic I miss them



I can shoulder carry my two Crinoline Victoria comfortably.......and I am not a small person.........as you already know..........ha ha ha........


----------



## Millicat

sydspy said:


> thank you .......love love this two colours together.........would be nice on a Double Sens........he he he ..........


 
You're right


----------



## ueynah

bagidiotic said:
			
		

> Hi gorgeous guys
> 
> Have u all heard,seen or own an arion bag?
> What do u think
> In term of design n practicality?
> I tot of buy for my dh this coming Xmas
> Thank u in advance



There are two sizes so pick the one which you find more useful and practical!
I do like that it can be converted from hand to shoulder carry.


----------



## bagidiotic

ueynah said:
			
		

> There are two sizes so pick the one which you find more useful and practical!
> I do like that it can be converted from hand to shoulder carry.



Thank u
Sound like a wonderful piece


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:
			
		

> I can shoulder carry my two Crinoline Victoria comfortably.......and I am not a small person.........as you already know..........ha ha ha........



Yes thank u but so hard to grab hold one


----------



## YepYep

Brides de Gala in classic CW is.... amazing. I like it so much. New designs are nice, reissues are nice, and I do buy them, but I really believe that nothing will beat BdG.

Thanks for sharing and... keep it scarfing


----------



## Love-Vintage

YepYep said:


> Brides de Gala in classic CW is.... amazing. I like it so much. New designs are nice, reissues are nice, and I do buy them, but I really believe that nothing will beat BdG.
> 
> Thanks for sharing and... keep it scarfing


I always say this, but I wish I looked good in scarf. You wear it well !


----------



## spinskybolt

I went on a 3 week trip to Europe recently and found a great everyday bag, the Picotin TGM in Gris T, and also the CDC belt in pale gold. Here we are at Laduree buying the Lanvin box macarons 












Cheers


----------



## bagidiotic

spinskybolt said:
			
		

> I went on a 3 week trip to Europe recently and found a great everyday bag, the Picotin TGM in Gris T, and also the CDC belt in pale gold. Here we are at Laduree buying the Lanvin box macarons
> 
> Cheers



Congrats nice bag n nice pic 
Hope u had a jolly good time 
It's really a good everyday bag
Cheers


----------



## ujili

spinskybolt said:


> I went on a 3 week trip to Europe recently and found a great everyday bag, the Picotin TGM in Gris T, and also the CDC belt in pale gold. Here we are at Laduree buying the Lanvin box macarons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Nice bag!!


----------



## Hermezzy

*spinskybolt:*You look FANTASTIC and I love the color of your picotin.  It can go with anything!! I never realized a picotin could look so good on a guy!


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermezzy said:
			
		

> spinskybolt:You look FANTASTIC and I love the color of your picotin.  It can go with anything!! I never realized a picotin could look so good on a guy!



Yes men look very good in tgm picotin


----------



## sydspy

spinskybolt said:


> I went on a 3 week trip to Europe recently and found a great everyday bag, the Picotin TGM in Gris T, and also the CDC belt in pale gold. Here we are at Laduree buying the Lanvin box macarons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



the bag looks great on you........I have tried the TGM on me but it clashes with my TGM body size........he he he........


----------



## macaroonchica93

spinskybolt said:
			
		

> I went on a 3 week trip to Europe recently and found a great everyday bag, the Picotin TGM in Gris T, and also the CDC belt in pale gold. Here we are at Laduree buying the Lanvin box macarons
> 
> Cheers



Very nice enjoy your Pictoin TGM and Macarons in good health


----------



## spinskybolt

Thank you all for the kind words  the Picotin TGM is great I tend to overload it hence it becomes very heavy. But the squishy Clemence is so soft and durable it's a joy to use.


----------



## pretty99

spinskybolt said:


> I went on a 3 week trip to Europe recently and found a great everyday bag, the Picotin TGM in Gris T, and also the CDC belt in pale gold. Here we are at Laduree buying the Lanvin box macarons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


major congrats and hope you enjoyed the food, shopping and your new acquisitions!


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:
			
		

> the bag looks great on you........I have tried the TGM on me but it clashes with my TGM body size........he he he........



U so funny sdyspy 
Haha


----------



## ujili

Lol I bet you guys see tons of this belt but I normally hate to dress formally so this is a kind of a big deal for me so bear with me! Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## bagidiotic

ujili said:
			
		

> Lol I bet you guys see tons of this belt but I normally hate to dress formally so this is a kind of a big deal for me so bear with me! Hope you guys enjoy!



Yeah u looking great too
Nice gold buckle 
Cheers


----------



## ujili

bagidiotic said:


> Yeah u looking great too
> Nice gold buckle
> Cheers



Thanks.


----------



## Love-Vintage

spinskybolt said:


> I went on a 3 week trip to Europe recently and found a great everyday bag, the Picotin TGM in Gris T, and also the CDC belt in pale gold. Here we are at Laduree buying the Lanvin box macarons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



wow wow love this color on you! and great size!!



ujili said:


> Lol I bet you guys see tons of this belt but I normally hate to dress formally so this is a kind of a big deal for me so bear with me! Hope you guys enjoy!



H belt is a classic item and must have for H lovers!


----------



## ujili

Love-Vintage said:


> H belt is a classic item and must have for H lovers!



I know...now im lusting for a CDC&#12288;&#65346;&#65349;&#65356;&#65364;!


----------



## Joshua Foong

2 days ago in Paris


----------



## bagidiotic

Joshua Foong said:
			
		

> 2 days ago in Paris



Wow great photo Joshua
Can c many h shopping 
Hehe


----------



## ujili

Joshua Foong said:


> 2 days ago in Paris



Nice H Shopping! And such nice B's. What size are they? seems like 35?


----------



## Joshua Foong

All 35's.

Will do a slow reveal soon  some of the goodies are ultra rare unicorns!


----------



## bagidiotic

Joshua Foong said:
			
		

> All 35's.
> 
> Will do a slow reveal soon  some of the goodies are ultra rare unicorns!



Yes great
Show us what u got


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Joshua Foong said:


> 2 days ago in Paris



Love to visit this thread and see what you guys are up to ~ H trouble! A reveal indeed is in order! Should be wonderful.


----------



## Joshua Foong

I'm innocent!


----------



## Millicat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love to visit this thread and see what you guys are up to ~ H trouble! A reveal indeed is in order! Should be wonderful.


 
I always look in aswell !!! 
Let's face it, if you love a particular brand it doesn't matter whether it's a man or woman wearing it - you love it all 

And yes, i agree, a reveal of that haul is definately required


----------



## ujili

Joshua Foong said:


> All 35's.
> 
> Will do a slow reveal soon  some of the goodies are ultra rare unicorns!



YES PLZ DO!!! I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE RARE GOODIES.


----------



## Hermezzy

JOSHUA FOONG ---don't tease us! LOL We want to know what is in those big orange bags! HA


----------



## Joshua Foong

No fancy reveals.

Full house!


----------



## footlocker

CONGRATULATIONS!  This is stunning.



Joshua Foong said:


> No fancy reveals.
> 
> Full house!


----------



## IFFAH

Oh Joshua, you are so Handsome here and Phunkorn too!



Joshua Foong said:


> No fancy reveals.
> 
> Full house!


----------



## QnBee9

Joshua Foong said:


> No fancy reveals.
> 
> Full house!



What color is the blue Birkin that is sitting directly on the bed?


----------



## ujili

Joshua Foong said:


> No fancy reveals.
> 
> Full house!



GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Joshua Foong said:


> No fancy reveals.
> 
> Full house!




Joshua, OMG you struck H gold! Major congrats, baby boy!!!
Modeling pics come next, haha.


----------



## Joshua Foong

IFFAH said:


> Oh Joshua, you are so Handsome here and Phunkorn too!



Thanks *IFFAH *dearest.




QnBee9 said:


> What color is the blue Birkin that is sitting directly on the bed?


It's not blue sitting on bed, it's probably due to the photo filters I put in haha
From Left to Right

Orange, Black, Arlequin, Blue Hydra, Black


----------



## bagidiotic

Joshua Foong said:
			
		

> No fancy reveals.
> 
> Full house!



Omg Joshua 
Very nice all those H
N both u looking great
Happy smile happy trip
Cheers


----------



## martiniandlace

Joshua Foong said:


> No fancy reveals.
> 
> Full house!


Great Hermes Haul...Congrats....You guys are cute too!


----------



## Ulf

pretty99 said:


> it's a new mini steve messenger, I love the way the straps got tugged in and use it as a "mlutch".........hahahah
> it's Etain clemence in PHW



I'm thinking about ordering the 28 cm Steve, and I remembered you had one... Would you mind sharing how it's organized inside?


----------



## Millicat

I've just seen this tie .... black croc !
http://its-all-goode.com/Crocodile-Tie-JGM16.htm


----------



## HermesIRL

Millicat said:


> I've just seen this tie .... black croc !
> http://its-all-goode.com/Crocodile-Tie-JGM16.htm




Probably horribly uncomfortable to wear. Croc is heavy and tough!


----------



## HermesIRL

Got my Citizen Twill card holder guys! Etoupe Swift with blue interior silk lining. Got it just in time. Etoupe has been discontinued in this item, and the black/blue combination just disappeared off the web today. So happy with it! First piece of swift! 14 link Chaine d'Arce next I think!


----------



## sydspy

Cormac said:


> Got my Citizen Twill card holder guys! Etoupe Swift with blue interior silk lining. Got it just in time. Etoupe has been discontinued in this item, and the black/blue combination just disappeared off the web today. So happy with it! First piece of swift! 14 link Chaine d'Arce next I think!



super nice .......Etoupe in Swift is soooooooooo nice .........this card holder is so simply gooooooooooooorgeous........ 



Millicat said:


> I've just seen this tie .... black croc !
> http://its-all-goode.com/Crocodile-Tie-JGM16.htm



love love the croc tie .....adding a touch of elegance without being too loud .....IMO  



Cormac said:


> Probably horribly uncomfortable to wear. Croc is heavy and tough!



Croc from H can be soft and pliable like this Matte Porosus Croc DS 45cm ........so so soft to the touch and the scales are so so gorgeous ........plus the colour is soooooooo perfect , Vert de Gris ..........yummo indeed .........but it is like carrying a "Car" on your shoulder, YKWIM .........ha ha ha........out of my league anyway ........


----------



## cityboy340

sydspy said:


> super nice .......Etoupe in Swift is soooooooooo nice .........this card holder is so simply gooooooooooooorgeous........
> 
> 
> 
> love love the croc tie .....adding a touch of elegance without being too loud .....IMO
> 
> 
> 
> Croc from H can be soft and pliable like this Matte Porosus Croc DS 45cm ........so so soft to the touch and the scales are so so gorgeous ........plus the colour is soooooooo perfect , Vert de Gris ..........yummo indeed .........but it is like carrying a "Car" on your shoulder, YKWIM .........ha ha ha........out of my league anyway ........



Oh my goodness.... a croc DS?? what does it reverse to just out of curiosity? That's a croc piece that I would absolutely die for!


----------



## sydspy

cityboy340 said:


> Oh my goodness.... a croc DS?? what does it reverse to just out of curiosity? That's a croc piece that I would absolutely die for!



the reverse side is also in Vert De Gris ........can't remember much what leather it is , as I was so mesmerized with the super soft matte croc on the outside ..........


----------



## cityboy340

sydspy said:


> the reverse side is also in Vert De Gris ........can't remember much what leather it is , as I was so mesmerized with the super soft matte croc on the outside ..........



I seriously need this bag now. I used to walk past all crocs but now that I know this exists.......


----------



## sydspy

cityboy340 said:


> I seriously need this bag now. I used to walk past all crocs but now that I know this exists.......



If you have a spare AUD 47K , grab grab fast  ......It's certainly out of my league .........however, having a pleasure of playing with this beauty inside the store was a great experience ........


----------



## cityboy340

sydspy said:


> If you have a spare AUD 47K , grab grab fast  ......It's certainly out of my league .........however, having a pleasure of playing with this beauty inside the store was a great experience ........



Hmm maybe I'll consider moving into the Syd H store permanently then...


----------



## sydspy

cityboy340 said:


> Hmm maybe I'll consider moving into the Syd H store permanently then...



ha ha ha .........I doubt that this particular Matte Croc DS will be living here permanently .......It will get adopted soon , I reckon .........As far as I know , not all the boutique can order this particular bag and it is one of a kind  ........be quick , if you really need this beauty .........


----------



## cityboy340

sydspy said:


> ha ha ha .........I doubt that this particular Matte Croc DS will be living here permanently .......It will get adopted soon , I reckon .........As far as I know , not all the boutique can order this particular bag and it is one of a kind  ........be quick , if you really need this beauty .........



If I ever happen upon $47k you'd better believe there'll be one hell of a reveal on here...


----------



## pretty99

Ulf said:


> I'm thinking about ordering the 28 cm Steve, and I remembered you had one... Would you mind sharing how it's organized inside?



it fits quite a lot, i had a GM karo, compact silk-in wallet, 2 calvi, sunglass, 2 key  chain wallets a 2 phones. fits great.


----------



## sydspy

my latest purchase ......... a cardigan in C'est la Fete a Paris print ........in Bleu Nuit , plus a crinkly GM Shawl ........


----------



## ghoztz

Joshua Foong said:


> No fancy reveals.
> 
> Full house!





Lovely family picture!!    Can you please take pics with each of the bags with color names and sizes!!  Pls pls!!


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:
			
		

> my latest purchase ......... a cardigan in C'est la Fete a Paris print ........in Bleu Nuit , plus a crinkly GM Shawl ........



Hey hey glam glam


----------



## bagidiotic

Cormac said:
			
		

> Got my Citizen Twill card holder guys! Etoupe Swift with blue interior silk lining. Got it just in time. Etoupe has been discontinued in this item, and the black/blue combination just disappeared off the web today. So happy with it! First piece of swift! 14 link Chaine d'Arce next I think!



Very nice n good to use


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:
			
		

> super nice .......Etoupe in Swift is soooooooooo nice .........this card holder is so simply gooooooooooooorgeous........
> 
> love love the croc tie .....adding a touch of elegance without being too loud .....IMO
> 
> Croc from H can be soft and pliable like this Matte Porosus Croc DS 45cm ........so so soft to the touch and the scales are so so gorgeous ........plus the colour is soooooooo perfect , Vert de Gris ..........yummo indeed .........but it is like carrying a "Car" on your shoulder, YKWIM .........ha ha ha........out of my league anyway ........



Oh my so dreamy n elehant


----------



## clarkda

sydspy said:


> my latest purchase ......... a cardigan in C'est la Fete a Paris print ........in Bleu Nuit , plus a crinkly GM Shawl ........



loveeee the cardigan! is it cashmere?


----------



## sydspy

clarkda said:


> loveeee the cardigan! is it cashmere?



No, 100% silk .......it's great for this time of year .......


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:


> Hey hey glam glam



thanks thanks........


----------



## Gixxer

sydspy said:


> my latest purchase ......... a cardigan in C'est la Fete a Paris print ........in Bleu Nuit , plus a crinkly GM Shawl ........



Love these, and it looks fab on you!


----------



## ujili

Cormac said:


> Got my Citizen Twill card holder guys! Etoupe Swift with blue interior silk lining. Got it just in time. Etoupe has been discontinued in this item, and the black/blue combination just disappeared off the web today. So happy with it! First piece of swift! 14 link Chaine d'Arce next I think!



What a gorgeous card case!! Nice lining and etoupe is such a versatile color..congrats!


----------



## Pegase

sydspy said:


> my latest purchase ......... a cardigan in C'est la Fete a Paris print ........in Bleu Nuit , plus a crinkly GM Shawl ........


nice sweater Sydspy!


----------



## HermesIRL

ujili said:


> What a gorgeous card case!! Nice lining and etoupe is such a versatile color..congrats!



Thanks ujili! It's my first piece in Swift, it feels like Butter!  In love!!


----------



## sydspy

gixxer_617 said:


> Love these, and it looks fab on you!





Pegase said:


> nice sweater Sydspy!



Thanks thanks ..........It is such a perfect weather for this silk cardigan ........at one of my favourite restaurants Chinta Ria ........


----------



## HermesIRL

bagidiotic said:


> Very nice n good to use



Thanks bagidiotic, it'll be in my pocket eveyday! So so so soft! My first piece of Swift!


----------



## ujili

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks ..........It is such a perfect weather for this silk cardigan ........at one of my favourite restaurants Chinta Ria ........



Nice cardigan!!!! and a lovely restaurant.


----------



## Ulf

pretty99 said:


> it fits quite a lot, i had a GM karo, compact silk-in wallet, 2 calvi, sunglass, 2 key  chain wallets a 2 phones. fits great.



Thanks for your reassurance, although I was more curious about what it looks like inside with any pockets and zippers and whatnot.


----------



## Pegase

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks ..........It is such a perfect weather for this silk cardigan ........at one of my favourite restaurants Chinta Ria ........


I really like this Cardigan on you!!!


----------



## Inkbluelover

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks ..........It is such a perfect weather for this silk cardigan ........at one of my favourite restaurants Chinta Ria ........



Darling Haubor one? I like it as well . BTW, congrats on ur cardigan!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> my latest purchase ......... a cardigan in C'est la Fete a Paris print ........in Bleu Nuit , plus a crinkly GM Shawl ........



wow wow wow looks awwwwsome!! Major congratz!!


----------



## Hermezzy

*Cormac:*My globe-trotter agenda is in swift and I moan every time I pet it.  I'm so happy for you!
*Sydspy:* C'est la fete is an AMAZING design and that cardigan is just stunning.  I love it.  And pshaw - I know what your Hermes haul is!  That croc bag is NOT out of your league, lol - you probably have more Hermes items than that entire boutique!!!
*Joshua Foong:* That Birkin Bed is just stunning.  Your colors are the exact colors I'd pick myself. I love them. And you two are just cute as can be surrounded by all that H goodness!!


----------



## psychedelico

sydspy said:


> my latest purchase ......... a cardigan in C'est la Fete a Paris print ........in Bleu Nuit , plus a crinkly GM Shawl ........



Congrats! Really beautiful!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Hey guys: question for y'all...

Do any of you wear any of the enamel or clic clac (H) bracelets?  I just got my first H bracelet (white KDT w/PHW) and I LOVE IT...I know it will start a new obsession lol

If you wear the enamels, do you like them as much as the leather or silver H bracelets?  

Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## Jadeite

Sydspy dear.... That cardigan is so suitable and seems made for you. I think you should buy another in a different colour....


----------



## sydspy

Pegase said:


> I really like this Cardigan on you!!!



Thanks thanks....



Inkbluelover said:


> Darling Haubor one? I like it as well . BTW, congrats on ur cardigan!!



Yep it is ........Cockle Bay .......Kinto Beef, Ayum Blues ........ooh, yummo......and thanks thanks.........



Hermezzy said:


> *Sydspy:* C'est la fete is an AMAZING design and that cardigan is just stunning.  I love it.  And pshaw - I know what your Hermes haul is!  That croc bag is NOT out of your league, lol - you probably have more Hermes items than that entire boutique!!!



Thanks Thanks.......I probably need to sell both of my kidneys .......ha ha ha.......



Love-Vintage said:


> wow wow wow looks awwwwsome!! Major congratz!!



Thanks thanks.........



psychedelico said:


> Congrats! Really beautiful!!!



Thanks thanks.........



Jadeite said:


> Sydspy dear.... That cardigan is so suitable and seems made for you. I think you should buy another in a different colour....



I was thinking of that as well ........but the other colour is black , and it looks so much alike , so pass on that thought..........ha ha ha.......


----------



## sydspy

Hermezzy said:


> Hey guys: question for y'all...
> 
> Do any of you wear any of the enamel or clic clac (H) bracelets?  I just got my first H bracelet (white KDT w/PHW) and I LOVE IT...I know it will start a new obsession lol
> 
> If you wear the enamels, do you like them as much as the leather or silver H bracelets?
> 
> Thanks for any opinions!



I don't wear the enamel bangles , but I do wear a Clic HH all the times and love them to bits.........here is my small collection of men's Clic HH ......


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> I don't wear the enamel bangles , but I do wear a Clic HH all the times and love them to bits.........here is my small collection of men's Clic HH ......




Love your collection of clic clacs, *sydspy*. Perfect for guys!


----------



## sydspy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your collection of clic clacs, *sydspy*. Perfect for guys!



Thank you, I prefer the men's version as they are oval in shape , so much more comfy on my TGm wrists , ha ha ha.......


----------



## HermesIRL

Hermezzy said:


> Hey guys: question for y'all...
> 
> Do any of you wear any of the enamel or clic clac (H) bracelets?  I just got my first H bracelet (white KDT w/PHW) and I LOVE IT...I know it will start a new obsession lol
> 
> If you wear the enamels, do you like them as much as the leather or silver H bracelets?
> 
> Thanks for any opinions!



Hi Hermezzy, hope you're keep well!? I have a Black Clic Clac PHW that I never wear. I've been meaning to bring it back and get a different size because it was a gift from my mother, but I have a feeling it'll sit in its box in my wardrobe forever! I like the look of them, but I prefer the look of the Chaine d'Arce more than either Enamel or leather from Hermes. It's gonna be my next purchase I think


----------



## HermesIRL

Hermezzy said:


> Hey guys: question for y'all...
> 
> Do any of you wear any of the enamel or clic clac (H) bracelets?  I just got my first H bracelet (white KDT w/PHW) and I LOVE IT...I know it will start a new obsession lol
> 
> If you wear the enamels, do you like them as much as the leather or silver H bracelets?
> 
> Thanks for any opinions!





sydspy said:


> I don't wear the enamel bangles , but I do wear a Clic HH all the times and love them to bits.........here is my small collection of men's Clic HH ......



Sydspy you're collection of Hermes is insane, definitely the biggest I've seen beyond Lakis Gavalas!


----------



## sydspy

Cormac said:


> Sydspy you're collection of Hermes is insane, definitely the biggest I've seen beyond Lakis Gavalas!



Oh no no no .......my small collection is incomparable to Mr Gavalas ........


----------



## Hermezzy

Thanks for your opinions guys! How are the clic clac bracelets sized?  Is it the traditional TPM, PM, GM, TGM?  My wrist is 6.5 inches around.  I'd go to an Hermes boutique, but the closest one is 5 hrs away by car! .....


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Cormac said:
			
		

> Got my Citizen Twill card holder guys! Etoupe Swift with blue interior silk lining. Got it just in time. Etoupe has been discontinued in this item, and the black/blue combination just disappeared off the web today. So happy with it! First piece of swift! 14 link Chaine d'Arce next I think!



Indeed buttery gorgeous


----------



## LoveBracelet

Hermezzy said:


> Thanks for your opinions guys! How are the clic clac bracelets sized? Is it the traditional TPM, PM, GM, TGM? My wrist is 6.5 inches around. I'd go to an Hermes boutique, but the closest one is 5 hrs away by car! .....


 
They have 3 sizes, PM (diameter = 6 cm), GM (diameter = 6,5 cm) and the Clic HH (the men one) with a diameter of 7 cm.


----------



## Hermezzy

Oh thanks!!! Do you happen to know what those sizes to convert to in inches?


----------



## LoveBracelet

Hermezzy said:


> Oh thanks!!! Do you happen to know what those sizes to convert to in inches?


 
--> http://www.manuelsweb.com/in_cm.htm


----------



## perlerare

sydspy said:


> Oh no no no .......my small collection is incomparable to Mr Gavalas ........




You are too modest.


Oh and BTW, I adore  that long hair on you !


----------



## Pazdzernika

Hey, fellas! I tried searching this thread and the clubhouses but I couldn't find threads/posts dedicated to men's H ties. Anyone have mod pics? I'm especially interested in getting the charity tie (red ribbon) but would like to see it worn. My only resource other than tpf is H.com but we all know how limited the online selection is! Are there other charity ties? What causes/ colours? Would love to see ya'll showing off your ties so I can help my DH dress sharper!


----------



## sydspy

perlerare said:


> You are too modest.
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW, I adore  that long hair on you !



Thank you *perlerare* .....

Just picked up a silk/cashmere shirt in a "smoked" pattern .......love love how it feels against the skin .....


----------



## clarkda

sydspy said:


> Thank you *perlerare* .....
> 
> Just picked up a silk/cashmere shirt in a "smoked" pattern .......love love how it feels against the skin .....



Looks fantastic, reminds me of mcqueen!


----------



## sydspy

clarkda said:


> Looks fantastic, reminds me of mcqueen!



Thanks Thanks .........is that a Tulip print you thinking of???........


----------



## clarkda

sydspy said:


> Thanks Thanks .........is that a Tulip print you thinking of???........



i was thinking of
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/4356420686_e50699d0ee_o.jpg
the look on the left, there was also another suit where it was a whisp of smoke starting on the pants and then continued on the jacket.


----------



## child_ho

Hi All, Hello! I'm from Hong Kong.

I very like this forum and your Hermes goods!! In here, everyone can share somethings you own and news of Hermes. So I registered to become a member and want to join in for share my Hermes goods and any news. I hope everyone will like me.


----------



## child_ho

Ok...let's go!!

Let me show you my Hermes goods on here.

It is my very love Hermes bag - HERMES VICTORIA II TRAVEL BAG


----------



## ueynah

child_ho said:
			
		

> Ok...let's go!!
> 
> Let me show you my Hermes goods on here.
> 
> It is my very love Hermes bag - HERMES VICTORIA II TRAVEL BAG



Welcome!  Love the raisin Victoria.  Is that size 35 or 43?


----------



## child_ho

ueynah said:


> Welcome! Love the raisin Victoria. Is that size 35 or 43?


 
Hi with thanks~ It is 43cm size.


----------



## perlerare

sydspy said:


> Thank you *perlerare* .....
> 
> Just picked up a silk/cashmere shirt in a "smoked" pattern .......love love how it feels against the skin .....



I love that shirt ! I almost bought it for my son... but no..he is only 18...too young to start with an Hermes addiction...


----------



## sydspy

clarkda said:


> i was thinking of
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/4356420686_e50699d0ee_o.jpg
> the look on the left, there was also another suit where it was a whisp of smoke starting on the pants and then continued on the jacket.



yeah I can see the similarity there.........



perlerare said:


> I love that shirt ! I almost bought it for my son... but no..he is only 18...too young to start with an Hermes addiction...



ooh, good thinking indeed .........



child_ho said:


> Ok...let's go!!
> 
> Let me show you my Hermes goods on here.
> 
> It is my very love Hermes bag - HERMES VICTORIA II TRAVEL BAG



love love the 43cm Victorira .........


----------



## ujili

child_ho said:


> Hi All, Hello! I'm from Hong Kong.
> 
> I very like this forum and your Hermes goods!! In here, everyone can share somethings you own and news of Hermes. So I registered to become a member and want to join in for share my Hermes goods and any news. I hope everyone will like me.



welcome!...share with us your gorgeous goodies!


----------



## ujili

child_ho said:


> Ok...let's go!!
> 
> Let me show you my Hermes goods on here.
> 
> It is my very love Hermes bag - HERMES VICTORIA II TRAVEL BAG



A very nice victoria!!! the color is gorgeous..


----------



## Ulf

sydspy said:


> Thank you *perlerare* .....
> 
> Just picked up a silk/cashmere shirt in a "smoked" pattern .......love love how it feels against the skin .....



Very nice! I've seen that this print is also available on a cashmere polo neck. I am tempted, but it is a lot of money for a sweater...


----------



## Joshua Foong

My new Cigar CDC with phw


----------



## bagidiotic

child_ho said:
			
		

> Hi All, Hello! I'm from Hong Kong.
> 
> I very like this forum and your Hermes goods!! In here, everyone can share somethings you own and news of Hermes. So I registered to become a member and want to join in for share my Hermes goods and any news. I hope everyone will like me.



Welcome ho ho ho
Yes this is a fun forum
I m sure u will enjoy like we all did
Hope to see more of your posting n reveals in future
Cheers ho ho ho


----------



## bagidiotic

child_ho said:
			
		

> Ok...let's go!!
> 
> Let me show you my Hermes goods on here.
> 
> It is my very love Hermes bag - HERMES VICTORIA II TRAVEL BAG



Very nice Victoria
So rare n special 
Love d color


----------



## Hermezzy

*child-ho:* I love your style and pictures! very nice! very creative! welcome! you will love it here.  I joined a few months ago and have become addicted very quickly lol

*joshua foong: *i just love everything you show!  beautiful cdc! love it!


----------



## Harais12

Cormac said:


> Got my Citizen Twill card holder guys! Etoupe Swift with blue interior silk lining. Got it just in time. Etoupe has been discontinued in this item, and the black/blue combination just disappeared off the web today. So happy with it! First piece of swift! 14 link Chaine d'Arce next I think!


Just what I was looking for! Congrats on the purchase I was contemplating it but recently saw it in noir as well with the same inner silk design. hmmm... The stamping definitely looks clearer on the noir and looks more masculine (which I value) but the etoupe in swift is sooo fine! So am kind of sitting on the fence right now between the two.  Did you see the card holder in noir as well?


----------



## HermesIRL

Harais12 said:


> Just what I was looking for! Congrats on the purchase I was contemplating it but recently saw it in noir as well with the same inner silk design. hmmm... The stamping definitely looks clearer on the noir and looks more masculine (which I value) but the etoupe in swift is sooo fine! So am kind of sitting on the fence right now between the two.  Did you see the card holder in noir as well?




I did, I had a choice between Noir and Etoupe with blue silk or Chestnut brown with red silk. I chose the Etoupe because it goes with everything. Like if I was wearing a grey suit with brown belt and shoes a Noir leather card holder wouldn't match, same as if I was wearing a black suit, and brown cardholder would look off! I think the stamping is more subtle on Etoupe, it's still there. TBH I prefer the side without the stamping. Hermes is my favourite because they rarely have 'HERMES' stamped in massive letters across your bag or shirt (I'm looking at you Gucci, you tacky brand!) I would have gotten Chestnut if Etoupe wasn't available only because Chestnut and Etoupe have been discontinued, so only Noir is readily available. So if your Hermes store has an Etoupe or Chestnut I'd consider them some more because soon they'll be no more. Hope this helps! Thanks for your kind message!


----------



## dessie

been missing in action for a bit. but i'm back with more awesome items to share. victoria 43 mourtarde clemence and orange jige elan 29cm..


----------



## ujili

dessie said:


> been missing in action for a bit. but i'm back with more awesome items to share. victoria 43 mourtarde clemence and orange jige elan 29cm..



Nice Jige!


----------



## CookyMonster

dessie said:


> been missing in action for a bit. but i'm back with more awesome items to share. victoria 43 mourtarde clemence and orange jige elan 29cm..



Gorgeous colours! *waves to fellow Msian*


----------



## bagidiotic

child_ho said:
			
		

> I would like to thank you all guys
> 
> so.......Upload a relatively recent photo
> 
> In photo: Hermes Beach bag, Hermes Bracelet, Hermes Belt
> 
> * Beach Bag is 2012 S/S
> * Belt is new color at 2012-2013 F/W


What a cool n chic look


----------



## bagidiotic

dessie said:
			
		

> been missing in action for a bit. but i'm back with more awesome items to share. victoria 43 mourtarde clemence and orange jige elan 29cm..



Very nice hauls u got
Welcome back


----------



## Love-Vintage

dessie said:


> been missing in action for a bit. but i'm back with more awesome items to share. victoria 43 mourtarde clemence and orange jige elan 29cm..



Congratz!! love that yummy mustarddddd


----------



## Hermezzy

Child-ho:  I love that outfit! Very playful!


----------



## child_ho

Amazing Scarf!!! *cest* *la* *fête* 

Where can buy it now? Who purchased it?

Because still waiting for sell in Hong Kong. Hong Kong is very very late...


----------



## child_ho

** HERMES NEW BAG **

Hermes Berline

I had purchased it x3 on Oct 2012. (Black color, Gold color and Red color), Do you waiting for it? Do you want it?


----------



## pretty99

child_ho said:


> ** HERMES NEW BAG **
> 
> Hermes Berline
> 
> I had purchased it x3 on Oct 2012. (Black color, Gold color and Red color), Do you waiting for it? Do you want it?



don't you think it's too small for a guy though......it's more like a clutch if not using the canvas strap....maybe some modeling pic will help to see how you pull it off!


----------



## HermesIRL

I think the Berline is too small for me, I'm a pretty tall guy. It's missing that Hermes classic feel. I think it looks seasonal, as opposed to the Steve or Evelyne III. I'd love to see some modeling pic, beyond the runway it'll always look different than what I initially thought! Congrats on your three bags!


----------



## bagidiotic

child_ho said:
			
		

> ** HERMES NEW BAG **
> 
> Hermes Berline
> 
> I had purchased it x3 on Oct 2012. (Black color, Gold color and Red color), Do you waiting for it? Do you want it?



3 in a row???
Wow
U r indeed hermes fanatic!!!
Super cool 
Must model pic n show us


----------



## child_ho

pretty99 said:


> don't you think it's too small for a guy though......it's more like a clutch if not using the canvas strap....maybe some modeling pic will help to see how you pull it off!


 
Yes...I think so it's too small for men(for me) But it's a NEW STYLE and I waiting so long for it. I had see this bag photo on internet on last year, but the bag just available on Oct2012.


----------



## child_ho

Cormac said:


> I think the Berline is too small for me, I'm a pretty tall guy. It's missing that Hermes classic feel. I think it looks seasonal, as opposed to the Steve or Evelyne III. I'd love to see some modeling pic, beyond the runway it'll always look different than what I initially thought! Congrats on your three bags!


 
Agreed. I wanna buy a Evelyne III bag!! I'm waiting for 40cm size(TGM) and good color, because have not beautiful color in Hong Kong store.


----------



## ueynah

pretty99 said:


> don't you think it's too small for a guy though......it's more like a clutch if not using the canvas strap....maybe some modeling pic will help to see how you pull it off!


 
yes i am curious to see the small size being worn as well.    a fellow H lover has her child carrying it and it was perfect as a school bag for a school kid!  

looking forward to see your modeling pics!


----------



## Hermezzy

Child- ho :  I love c'est la fete too and am on the waiting list for one with my sa's at my favorite/nearest hermes store!


----------



## mas_86

child_ho said:


> Amazing Scarf!!! *cest* *la* *fête*
> 
> Where can buy it now? Who purchased it?
> 
> Because still waiting for sell in Hong Kong. Hong Kong is very very late...


I just purchased this scarf in Vancouver, Canada and I love it !!!


----------



## Hermezzy

mas_86: oh PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE post pics!!!


----------



## child_ho

mas_86 said:


> I just purchased this scarf in Vancouver, Canada and I love it !!!


 
WOW!!!! Can you please post the photo? Wear it wear it!!!


----------



## sydspy

child_ho said:
			
		

> ** HERMES NEW BAG **
> 
> Hermes Berline
> 
> I had purchased it x3 on Oct 2012. (Black color, Gold color and Red color), Do you waiting for it? Do you want it?



OMG OMG you bought three Berline from the same H Boutique in the same month ? or was that on the same day ?... WOW WOW ... Modelling pics please ... And your Birkin looks like a special one , I have never seen one like that at all ... Could we please have a close up pic of it ? I would like to broaden my knowledge on Hermes ... I could have missed out on this special type of leather .... Thanks on advance ...


----------



## Hermezzy

Wait...there's something about Hermes that SYDSPY doesn't know!?!?!? NOT POSSIBLE!!! lol


----------



## sydspy

Hermezzy said:


> Wait...there's something about Hermes that SYDSPY doesn't know!?!?!? NOT POSSIBLE!!! lol



ha ha ha .....that Birkin could be a super special order ......BTW, I still don't know a lot of things Hermes ..........


----------



## HermesIRL

sydspy said:
			
		

> ha ha ha .....that Birkin could be a super special order ......BTW, I still don't know a lot of things Hermes ..........



If this were FB I'd 'like' that LOL And agreed, sydspy you think you've heard it all until someone walks into your dinner party carrying a bag you've never seen and looks Hermes.... Happened to me with the Susan bag, I was googling underneath that table so fast LOL


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermezzy said:


> Wait...there's something about Hermes that SYDSPY doesn't know!?!?!? NOT POSSIBLE!!! lol


I know LOL!!!! Sydspy is just being modest )))


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> You certainly love the Berline , so much so that you bought 3 in one month ... I totally agree with other members here that we need to see the action pics of the berline on you .... I've never seen one being worn by a man at all .... Thanks in advance ...


I am also curious to see it on man too... I agree it can be a little small for me too but the style is certainly unique... I believe the inspiration is coming from car seats (!)


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I am also curious to see it on man too... I agree it can be a little small for me too but the style is certainly unique... I believe the inspiration is coming from car seats (!)



I quite like the bag as well, but am thinking of using it as a clutch without the strap ........ but thought that it could be an expensive and big for a clutch .......

Yeah Yeah .......I would love to see it on a guy as well .........as it looks pretty small ......... Hopefully, *child_ho* will not let us wait for way too long ..... 

And I do agree with you , it does look like a car seat .......ha ha ha........


----------



## pretty99

wow! what a great way to spend $20,000 usd in a month! i wish i can do that too!


----------



## sydspy

pretty99 said:


> wow! what a great way to spend $20,000 usd in a month! i wish i can do that too!



me tooooooooooooooooooo ........


----------



## Souris

Cest la fete!


----------



## Souris

Got this halloween scarf yesterday. It's light and soft making it very comfortable around the neck. Sz 70 is great for guys to knot neatly around the neck. Quite happy with it


----------



## Souris

Also from yesterday's purchase. Do you guys think it's a little femme for a men? Lol.


----------



## sydspy

Souris said:
			
		

> Got this halloween scarf yesterday. It's light and soft making it very comfortable around the neck. Sz 70 is great for guys to knot neatly around the neck. Quite happy with it



That's a nice colour way ... Super congrats ... I tried it on when I went to get my cardigan , but it wasn't for me at all ... Any modelling pics ???


----------



## sydspy

Souris said:
			
		

> Also from yesterday's purchase. Do you guys think it's a little femme for a men? Lol.



Certainly not too femme at all ... I also have a blue paon bearn in chèvre ... Yours is super nice ... Two toned ...


----------



## Inkbluelover

Souris said:


> Got this halloween scarf yesterday. It's light and soft making it very comfortable around the neck. Sz 70 is great for guys to knot neatly around the neck. Quite happy with it



Haha, I bought the same CW as yours! It is so stunning,  isn't it!


----------



## Souris

sydspy said:
			
		

> Certainly not too femme at all ... I also have a blue paon bearn in chèvre ... Yours is super nice ... Two toned ...



Did not have much time to think, was rushing but I really love the blue paon and Eutope blend. 
The colours are also similar to the A380 seats in Singapore Airlines lol.


----------



## Souris

Inkbluelover said:
			
		

> Haha, I bought the same CW as yours! It is so stunning,  isn't it!



The scarf is great! What other colour ways do they have?


----------



## Inkbluelover

souris said:


> the scarf is great! What other colour ways do they have?



cw04


----------



## Inkbluelover

Souris said:


> The scarf is great! What other colour ways do they have?



another one is light gray, didn't ask exact cw code


----------



## Souris

Inkbluelover said:
			
		

> another one is light gray, didn't ask exact cw code



I feel the darker one exhibits more emotions...
Was reading about what the design meant and it's really interesting.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Souris said:


> I feel the darker one exhibits more emotions...
> Was reading about what the design meant and it's really interesting.



True, I feel darker color could present metal object better .  I am very attempted at CW05, wish I could find it soon.


----------



## clarkda

Souris said:


> Got this halloween scarf yesterday. It's light and soft making it very comfortable around the neck. Sz 70 is great for guys to knot neatly around the neck. Quite happy with it



so chic! its so hard to find a good black/grey silk and this one is great!!


----------



## Souris

clarkda said:
			
		

> so chic! its so hard to find a good black/grey silk and this one is great!!



Couldn't agree more. I wear it with a t-shirt


----------



## Souris

Found a new pet friend for Bearn


----------



## Valmont

Souris said:
			
		

> The scarf is great! What other colour ways do they have?



This is cw 01 in light blue. It goes great with denim


----------



## ujili

Valmont said:


> This is cw 01 in light blue. It goes great with denim
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941651



OMG..THAT IS GORGEOUS...is it a classic item or seasonal? I want to get it in HK when Im going in February...although my parents will kill me for a wearing a skull around my neck lol...and if you don't mind, can you tell me how much it costs?


----------



## ujili

Souris said:


> Also from yesterday's purchase. Do you guys think it's a little femme for a men? Lol.



DEf not lol...i carry a pink bearn


----------



## child_ho

sydspy said:


> You certainly love the Berline , so much so that you bought 3 in one month ... I totally agree with other members here that we need to see the action pics of the berline on you .... I've never seen one being worn by a man at all .... Thanks in advance ...


 
Oh...Sorry...I can't do that, because I have sold this three Berline to Chinese people. Around 10% of the profits.


----------



## child_ho

Souris said:


> Got this halloween scarf yesterday. It's light and soft making it very comfortable around the neck. Sz 70 is great for guys to knot neatly around the neck. Quite happy with it


 
Amazing scarf!!! I really want it!!! (But still waiting in Hong Kong.) It is 70cm size? Have not 90cm size? really?


----------



## HermesIRL

child_ho said:


> Oh...Sorry...I can't do that, because I have sold this three Berline to Chinese people. Around 10% of the profits.




...that's such a shame! It's also not what Hermes is about. Buying to resell is not cool. I buy Hermes to have these amazing pieces of craftsmanship in my life, for the quality and my love for the prestige of the brand. I'd never bounce an Hermes product. No offense but I hope Hermes realises what you do and soon begin to refuse the sale of items to you.


----------



## Souris

ujili said:
			
		

> OMG..THAT IS GORGEOUS...is it a classic item or seasonal? I want to get it in HK when Im going in February...although my parents will kill me for a wearing a skull around my neck lol...and if you don't mind, can you tell me how much it costs?



I wore it whilst watching paranormal activity last night! Lol.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Souris said:


> Got this halloween scarf yesterday. It's light and soft making it very comfortable around the neck. Sz 70 is great for guys to knot neatly around the neck. Quite happy with it



Wowwowwow love this scarf !!! Never been interested in scarf except the echarpe ones but this is one of a kind!!
Love the color combo and everything! 

How do you wear this scarf?


----------



## ujili

Souris said:


> I wore it whilst watching paranormal activity last night! Lol.



nice!!!


----------



## ueynah

child_ho said:
			
		

> Oh...Sorry...I can't do that, because I have sold this three Berline to Chinese people. Around 10% of the profits.



I am not sure what is the original purpose of your post then?  Share with us your finds wirhout any photos(?) or to solicit potential buyers?  You obviously love berline to buy 3 of them in one month; yet not enough to keep one but to resell all at profit.  

 I suggest you may wish to read forum rules as the latter will get you banned.  Hope to see your future post with actual hermes items owned and worn by you!


----------



## ueynah

Love-Vintage said:
			
		

> Wowwowwow love this scarf !!! Never been interested in scarf except the echarpe ones but this is one of a kind!!
> Love the color combo and everything!
> 
> How do you wear this scarf?



LV, 70cm is quite easy to wear.  A simple knot will do!


----------



## macaroonchica93

Valmont said:


> This is cw 01 in light blue. It goes great with denim
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941651



Nice scarf


----------



## macaroonchica93

child_ho said:


> Ok...let's go!!
> 
> Let me show you my Hermes goods on here.
> 
> It is my very love Hermes bag - HERMES VICTORIA II TRAVEL BAG


Very classy, Congrats


----------



## sydspy

child_ho said:


> Oh...Sorry...I can't do that, because I have sold this three Berline to Chinese people. Around 10% of the profits.



ooh Okie.......what a shame .......thought you said you liked them so much so that you bought three in the same month...........



child_ho said:


> ** HERMES NEW BAG **
> 
> Hermes Berline
> 
> I had purchased it x3 on Oct 2012. (Black color, Gold color and Red color), Do you waiting for it? Do you want it?



and what is the purpose of posting this??? ........trying to find any interested party to buy the bags ??? ....... 

I suggest you look at the title of the thread carefully .......this is not a thread of "what Hermes items you had and sold "..........

Hopefully, we will see you here modelling with actual Hermes items in the future........


----------



## Souris

ujili said:
			
		

> DEf not lol...i carry a pink bearn



Ok, that's comforting


----------



## YepYep

Some pics of my latest catch. Especially when you hold it against the light it is AMAZING. And size 70 is a very comfortable size. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## bagidiotic

YepYep said:
			
		

> Some pics of my latest catch. Especially when you hold it against the light it is AMAZING. And size 70 is a very comfortable size. Thanks for sharing..



Yes u model very well 
This design is great for man


----------



## Jadeite

Yepyep I'd say you wear your catches rather well.


----------



## Valmont

YepYep said:
			
		

> Some pics of my latest catch. Especially when you hold it against the light it is AMAZING. And size 70 is a very comfortable size. Thanks for sharing..



It looks great on you! This is cw 05 with the prune ground, which I originally wanted but had to settle with what they had in store.


----------



## YepYep

Valmont said:


> It looks great on you! This is cw 05 with the prune ground, which I originally wanted but had to settle with what they had in store.



Well thank you, and also thanks to the others  Personally this CW, cw05 as you said, is the one I wanted. But in the store I had a choice between 3 CW's, the others being black/grey/white and a Dip-Dye in green/brown. The Dip-Dye is exquisite. If you need to be formal or semi-formal this is the one you should go for. The one I have is much more in your face (ergo, much more awesome  ). Your cw01 is very nice too though and perhaps folded the light-blue / pink will proof to be even nicer than my cw05. Do post some modeling pics if you get a chance!


----------



## sydspy

YepYep said:
			
		

> Some pics of my latest catch. Especially when you hold it against the light it is AMAZING. And size 70 is a very comfortable size. Thanks for sharing..



Super nice ... I so wish that I could pull that look off  , but I don't look as good as you do ...


----------



## YepYep

sydspy said:


> Super nice ... I so wish that I could pull that look off  , but I don't look as good as you do ...



Oh nonsense I saw you post a pic with the c'est la fête cardigan and you were rocking it!


----------



## Pegase

child_ho said:


> Oh...Sorry...I can't do that, because I have sold this three Berline to Chinese people. Around 10% of the profits.


I  Agree with the others about this, reselling the H Items for personal profit is really *uncool*!...
=(


----------



## Pegase

Valmont said:


> It looks great on you! This is cw 05 with the prune ground, which I originally wanted but had to settle with what they had in store.


I feel like i had to move "heaven and earth" to get this! now I got CW5 but I was -still are- dreaming of CW01 ! is it not ironic!?
It looks like CW01 is really rare in Europe (at least Germany) may shops already had 04, 05, 12 and 14 .... but say the wont get 01 at all! .... and the darker CWs are still to come in the US....


----------



## sydspy

YepYep said:
			
		

> Oh nonsense I saw you post a pic with the c'est la fête cardigan and you were rocking it!



Thank you for your nice compliment ...


----------



## sydspy

Pegase said:
			
		

> I feel like i had to move "heaven and earth" to get this! now I got CW5 but I was -still are- dreaming of CW01 ! is it not ironic!?
> It looks like CW01 is really rare in Europe (at least Germany) may shops already had 04, 05, 12 and 14 .... but say the wont get 01 at all! .... and the darker CWs are still to come in the US....



Super congrats ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cormac said:


> ...that's such a shame! It's also not what Hermes is about. Buying to resell is not cool. I buy Hermes to have these amazing pieces of craftsmanship in my life, for the quality and my love for the prestige of the brand. I'd never bounce an Hermes product. No offense but I hope Hermes realises what you do and soon begin to refuse the sale of items to you.




Agreed, *Cormac*! Actually H is intentionally trying to put re-sellers out of business. It's one thing to buy an H item, wear it for a while or end up not wearing it and then sell it, rather than buying H purely for re-sale. Intention is everything.


----------



## birkincurious

YepYep said:


> Some pics of my latest catch. Especially when you hold it against the light it is AMAZING. And size 70 is a very comfortable size. Thanks for sharing..



This is the one I have...I agree...it looks even better in certain lights but sooo cool no matter what. You wear it well...some men cannot get away with the look and should not even try but some can and you are one of those who can!


----------



## Valmont

As requested, below are modeling pics of the CLF 70cm scarf in colorway 01


----------



## bagidiotic

Valmont said:
			
		

> As requested, below are modeling pics of the CLF 70cm scarf in colorway 01



Great modeling pic
Nice on u


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Valmont said:


> As requested, below are modeling pics of the CLF 70cm scarf in colorway 01




Very handsome, *Valmont*!


----------



## YepYep

Valmont said:


> As requested, below are modeling pics of the CLF 70cm scarf in colorway 01



Awesome. And you managed to let the head pop out that's nice


----------



## HermesIRL

Valmont said:


> As requested, below are modeling pics of the CLF 70cm scarf in colorway 01



Looking great with your sweater and scarf combination!


----------



## Pegase

Valmont said:


> As requested, below are modeling pics of the CLF 70cm scarf in colorway 01


All thums up from me too!
indeed very handsome!
=)


----------



## BritAbroad

Pegase said:


> I feel like i had to move "heaven and earth" to get this! now I got CW5 but I was -still are- dreaming of CW01 ! is it not ironic!?
> It looks like CW01 is really rare in Europe (at least Germany) may shops already had 04, 05, 12 and 14 .... but say the wont get 01 at all! .... and the darker CWs are still to come in the US....



*Pegase*, I had someone pick me up cw04 in Germany and she also managed to pick up 01 so I have faith you will be able to get it still in your country, don't give up!


----------



## BritAbroad

Valmont said:


> As requested, below are modeling pics of the CLF 70cm scarf in colorway 01



This looks very dapper on you, *Valmont*, very nice!


----------



## bagidiotic

Hi gorgeous dude 
Yesterday my lovely sa offered me n Dh 
A bag each
Birkin for me 
Kelly 50 relax for him 
As wedding anniversary gift
Now the thing is dh wanted a sellier k40 amazone all this while but he always offer k retourne instead now should he get that k50
I need ur opinion 
Any experience or opinion on k50??
Tia


----------



## footlocker

bagidiotic said:


> Hi gorgeous dude
> Yesterday my lovely sa offered me n Dh
> A bag each
> Birkin for me
> Kelly 50 relax for him
> As wedding anniversary gift
> Now the thing is dh wanted a sellier k40 amazone all this while but he always offer k retourne instead now should he get that k50
> I need ur opinion
> Any experience or opinion on k50??
> Tia



I tried on a K50 before and it is huge and heavy.  Your DH may not be able to use it daily.  Kelly 50 is more a travel bag per se.

Talking about K40 sellier, your DH should really try it on before pulling the trigger.  I personally like the structure of a sellier K and its craftsmanship, but when I tried it on, it looks to pursey and thus I find retourne is more suitable for guys.  If your DH is looking for a briefcase-alike kelly, will he consider Kelly Lakis?  It is a bag originally designed by and for a guy.  Hope this help.


----------



## Love-Vintage

ueynah said:


> LV, 70cm is quite easy to wear.  A simple knot will do!



I like the idea of the one simple loop  I tried on the echarpe scarf in 100 cashmere? @ Boston Hermes and I regret till this day that I did not purchase.
It was really simple with off white beige color(i forgot the color name lol) and with one single loop made me look so elegant


----------



## ueynah

bagidiotic said:


> Hi gorgeous dude
> Yesterday my lovely sa offered me n Dh
> A bag each
> Birkin for me
> Kelly 50 relax for him
> As wedding anniversary gift
> Now the thing is dh wanted a sellier k40 amazone all this while but he always offer k retourne instead now should he get that k50
> I need ur opinion
> Any experience or opinion on k50??
> Tia



Kelly Relax has its pros and cons.  Once weighed down, the strap is quite hard on your shoulder.  However, the size is "big" enough to look "more" like a manbag if this is a concern for your DH.  Sikkim is quite light and i do believe Relax is lined in toile.  But cuz sikkim is very unstructured, i am not sure how the bag will look and feel when you put too much stuff in it.

Sellier K40 is tricky as it is quite purse-y looking, as Footlocker has pointed out.  Depending on the purpose of this bag, your DH may also consider Kelly Depeche 38, Kelly Lakis 40 (all leather) or toile/leather verion (vintage) and of course, Kelly 40 retourne in a leather like clemence.  At the end of day, it depends on how comfortable your DH feels when carrying a Kelly.

Good luck!  and the SA is very sweet to have offered you a bag set for your anniversary!  Happy anniversary!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Winter finally hits and this is my outfit at work 

Hermes Colour block (Marine, Prune, Ebene) silk jersey jumper F/W 12/13

Light and warm


----------



## ainct

Very nice shirt


----------



## bagidiotic

footlocker said:
			
		

> I tried on a K50 before and it is huge and heavy.  Your DH may not be able to use it daily.  Kelly 50 is more a travel bag per se.
> 
> Talking about K40 sellier, your DH should really try it on before pulling the trigger.  I personally like the structure of a sellier K and its craftsmanship, but when I tried it on, it looks to pursey and thus I find retourne is more suitable for guys.  If your DH is looking for a briefcase-alike kelly, will he consider Kelly Lakis?  It is a bag originally designed by and for a guy.  Hope this help.



Thank u for responding
Hmm was told tat k50 comes in Sikkim 
N not heavy by d sa
Mayb we should try it on lol
D reason y he wanted a sellier k is bcoz all his Birkin are in retourne 
Therefore we dun mind trying a k40 sellier
Yes indeed lakis is nice but think 
Currently they dun make lakis in 40 or 50?? Do they
Yes he like d lakis 
But it's so rare too 
Lol
Thank u so much for ur time


----------



## Valmont

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Winter finally hits and this is my outfit at work
> 
> Hermes Colour block (Marine, Prune, Ebene) silk jersey jumper F/W 12/13
> 
> Light and warm



Looks like you need C'est la Fete in cw 04 or 05 to complete the look heh heh

I am loving that prune color!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Valmont said:


> Looks like you need C'est la Fete in cw 04 or 05 to complete the look heh heh
> 
> I am loving that prune color!



If only they make C'est le Fete in 140cm in washed silk . I actually like 140 and I find it very versatile


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Valmont said:


> As requested, below are modeling pics of the CLF 70cm scarf in colorway 01



Lovely Scarf!!!


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> Winter finally hits and this is my outfit at work
> 
> Hermes Colour block (Marine, Prune, Ebene) silk jersey jumper F/W 12/13
> 
> Light and warm



Super nice .... As usual ...


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:
			
		

> Thank u for responding
> Hmm was told tat k50 comes in Sikkim
> N not heavy by d sa
> Mayb we should try it on lol
> D reason y he wanted a sellier k is bcoz all his Birkin are in retourne
> Therefore we dun mind trying a k40 sellier
> Yes indeed lakis is nice but think
> Currently they dun make lakis in 40 or 50?? Do they
> Yes he like d lakis
> But it's so rare too
> Lol
> Thank u so much for ur time



Yep H still makes 40 cm Kelly Lakis in full leather ...


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> If only they make C'est le Fete in 140cm in washed silk . I actually like 140 and I find it very versatile



Me too ... I'm hoping that H will bring out this pattern in 140cm shawl ...


----------



## BritAbroad

sydspy said:


> Me too ... I'm hoping that H will bring out this pattern in 140cm shawl ...



I agree, *sydspy*, I think this would be amazing in a GM shawl, though I can just imagine the frenzy for that if it came to fruition..


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:
			
		

> Yep H still makes 40 cm Kelly Lakis in full leather ...



Oh really that's gd new
I will ask my sa then 
Thank u sydspy
U guys r great


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:
			
		

> Me too ... I'm hoping that H will bring out this pattern in 140cm shawl ...



Me too want it too
Still waiting for it hehe


----------



## footlocker

bagidiotic said:


> Thank u for responding
> Hmm was told tat k50 comes in Sikkim
> N not heavy by d sa
> Mayb we should try it on lol
> D reason y he wanted a sellier k is bcoz all his Birkin are in retourne
> Therefore we dun mind trying a k40 sellier
> Yes indeed lakis is nice but think
> Currently they dun make lakis in 40 or 50?? Do they
> Yes he like d lakis
> But it's so rare too
> Lol
> Thank u so much for ur time



only all leather version of the kelly lakis is being produced.  it is rare, but it does exist.  only stores dont order too many pieces, esp for size 40, so you may need to liaise with your store and ask the SM to order for you.  Goodluck.


----------



## reallyroy

lovely pictures everyone


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> Me too ... I'm hoping that H will bring out this pattern in 140cm shawl ...




A CLF in 140cm will be amazing. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## HermesIRL

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Winter finally hits and this is my outfit at work
> 
> Hermes Colour block (Marine, Prune, Ebene) silk jersey jumper F/W 12/13
> 
> Light and warm




Gorgeous jumper! Looking in shape too!  awesome


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Cormac said:


> Gorgeous jumper! Looking in shape too!  awesome


Thanks  Cold in Toronto now..


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Me too ... I'm hoping that H will bring out this pattern in 140cm shawl ...



I prefer washed silk or silk Twill Scarves these days... The quality of Hermes Cashmere/Silk Shawls and Scarves have declined for the last few years... So I am shying away from their Cashmere/Silk Shawl.
Their 100% Silk are fine as ever however  so I always look for any 140cm washed silk when I travel abroad.


----------



## Ulf

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I prefer washed silk or silk Twill Scarves these days... The quality of Hermes Cashmere/Silk Shawls and Scarves have declined for the last few years... So I am shying away from their Cashmere/Silk Shawl.
> Their 100% Silk are fine as ever however  so I always look for any 140cm washed silk when I travel abroad.



I don't have that much experience with Hermès cashmere/silk scarves, so I can't comment on any quality issues, but I prefer how the prints and colours pop more on silk (and silk feels so sensual!). I'm on the lookout for larger silks, but it ain't easy. I dream of a large C'est la Fête...


----------



## bagidiotic

footlocker said:
			
		

> only all leather version of the kelly lakis is being produced.  it is rare, but it does exist.  only stores dont order too many pieces, esp for size 40, so you may need to liaise with your store and ask the SM to order for you.  Goodluck.



Thank u so much for your time n advice 
Thanz for sharing 
Cheers


----------



## wecos77

Hi,

I have been a member of TPF for a few years now.
I have not really posted on here for 2 years, but I have been lurking the Hermes forum recently because I just purchased my first H bag. A Herbag MM Shoulder. It came all the way from Japan, new to Me! Just received it today, and since I was wearing my H bracelet I thought I would share! 







Alas, it gets packed up and goes under the Christmas tree, because like my H bracelet last year, it is a gift from my BF this year... but taking it for a quick photo OP today!

Its really HUGE! I think I will use the smaller tote more than the larger (Pictured)

PS. I am really interested in getting that Fall 2012 Twilly with the Skeleton and the Skeletal Horse. I work right next to an Hermes boutique here in Boston, are they difficult to find? I plan to go in tomorrow to ask for it.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Ulf said:


> I don't have that much experience with Hermès cashmere/silk scarves, so I can't comment on any quality issues, but I prefer how the prints and colours pop more on silk (and silk feels so sensual!). I'm on the lookout for larger silks, but it ain't easy. I dream of a large C'est la Fête...


My aunts and I have several H Cashmere/Silk Scarfs/Shawls and the ones we bought in late 90s/early 2000 are still holding up fine... but the one we bought for the last five years are pilling and fraying much more than the older ones...
So we are being more careful and thoughtful when we considering making a purchase of their Silk/Cashmere items. That being said... their silk products are as fine as ever )))


----------



## Jadeite

I agree about the cashmere/silk quality.


----------



## Love-Vintage

wecos77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a member of TPF for a few years now.
> I have not really posted on here for 2 years, but I have been lurking the Hermes forum recently because I just purchased my first H bag. A Herbag MM Shoulder. It came all the way from Japan, new to Me! Just received it today, and since I was wearing my H bracelet I thought I would share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, it gets packed up and goes under the Christmas tree, because like my H bracelet last year, it is a gift from my BF this year... but taking it for a quick photo OP today!
> 
> Its really HUGE! I think I will use the smaller tote more than the larger (Pictured)
> 
> PS. I am really interested in getting that Fall 2012 Twilly with the Skeleton and the Skeletal Horse. I work right next to an Hermes boutique here in Boston, are they difficult to find? I plan to go in tomorrow to ask for it.




Do they even make Cest Le fete in twilly?????

If they were, Im definitely getting them!


----------



## BritAbroad

Love-Vintage said:


> Do they even make Cest Le fete in twilly?????
> 
> If they were, Im definitely getting them!



CLF twilly!? I have never heard of it...be still my heart... *wecos77*, did you actually _see_ a CLF twilly?


----------



## sydspy

I believe he meant a silk scarf ...


----------



## bagidiotic

wecos77 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have been a member of TPF for a few years now.
> I have not really posted on here for 2 years, but I have been lurking the Hermes forum recently because I just purchased my first H bag. A Herbag MM Shoulder. It came all the way from Japan, new to Me! Just received it today, and since I was wearing my H bracelet I thought I would share!
> 
> Alas, it gets packed up and goes under the Christmas tree, because like my H bracelet last year, it is a gift from my BF this year... but taking it for a quick photo OP today!
> 
> Its really HUGE! I think I will use the smaller tote more than the larger (Pictured)
> 
> PS. I am really interested in getting that Fall 2012 Twilly with the Skeleton and the Skeletal Horse. I work right next to an Hermes boutique here in Boston, are they difficult to find? I plan to go in tomorrow to ask for it.



Welcome back 
U look fabulous 
Black so chic n mysterious 
Enjoy ur goodies


----------



## BritAbroad

sydspy said:


> I believe he meant a silk scarf ...



And there I was, getting all excited...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

YepYep said:
			
		

> Some pics of my latest catch. Especially when you hold it against the light it is AMAZING. And size 70 is a very comfortable size. Thanks for sharing..



Like the Carre 70 CLF very much ... Lets hope they will make a 140 )) ... As I really love that size and I bought two 140 'Psyche' ... Like Sydspy, I love 140 as it has many possibilities. My neck is on the shorter size so it is tough for me to wear a scarf covering my neck completely  everyone looks so good with their scarves )))


----------



## Love-Vintage

BritAbroad said:


> And there I was, getting all excited...



I was google-ing for 30min to find out about this piece that didn't exist


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Valmont said:
			
		

> As requested, below are modeling pics of the CLF 70cm scarf in colorway 01



I do love CLF!!! Looks nice with you guys with nice neckline


----------



## HermesIRL

wecos77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a member of TPF for a few years now.
> I have not really posted on here for 2 years, but I have been lurking the Hermes forum recently because I just purchased my first H bag. A Herbag MM Shoulder. It came all the way from Japan, new to Me! Just received it today, and since I was wearing my H bracelet I thought I would share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, it gets packed up and goes under the Christmas tree, because like my H bracelet last year, it is a gift from my BF this year... but taking it for a quick photo OP today!
> 
> Its really HUGE! I think I will use the smaller tote more than the larger (Pictured)
> 
> PS. I am really interested in getting that Fall 2012 Twilly with the Skeleton and the Skeletal Horse. I work right next to an Hermes boutique here in Boston, are they difficult to find? I plan to go in tomorrow to ask for it.



Cool luggage! Congrats! Forever tempted by a HAC, but I might save and save and save, and when I'm an old old man but an Croc HAC and show all those wipper snappers at the departures gate who's boss! LOL


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:
			
		

> Super nice .... As usual ...



Thanks Sydspy


----------



## Love-Vintage

Running errands


----------



## Love-Vintage

Just realized that i can tie up the twilly boxes!


----------



## Valmont

Cormac said:


> Cool luggage! Congrats! Forever tempted by a HAC, but I might save and save and save, and when I'm an old old man but an Croc HAC and show all those wipper snappers at the departures gate who's boss! LOL



and you will have to be rich enough to travel first class and buy a separate seat for your croc HAC because there's no way you would want it sharing space with other bags in the overhead compartment


----------



## Love-Vintage

wecos77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a member of TPF for a few years now.
> I have not really posted on here for 2 years, but I have been lurking the Hermes forum recently because I just purchased my first H bag. A Herbag MM Shoulder. It came all the way from Japan, new to Me! Just received it today, and since I was wearing my H bracelet I thought I would share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, it gets packed up and goes under the Christmas tree, because like my H bracelet last year, it is a gift from my BF this year... but taking it for a quick photo OP today!
> 
> Its really HUGE! I think I will use the smaller tote more than the larger (Pictured)
> 
> PS. I am really interested in getting that Fall 2012 Twilly with the Skeleton and the Skeletal Horse. I work right next to an Hermes boutique here in Boston, are they difficult to find? I plan to go in tomorrow to ask for it.



Love the bracelet! Enjoy your herbag it suits you well!


----------



## BritAbroad

Love-Vintage said:


> I was google-ing for 30min to find out about this piece that didn't exist



 Well, one thing is for sure, if its wildly popular; we'll see it return in another incarnation of sorts....


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Here is how I wear them 
I have made a leather scarf ring myself (second pic)
And Hermes Chaine d'ancre Scarf ring in Horn (Third Pic)


----------



## makeup121

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> Here is how I wear them
> I have made a leather scarf ring myself (second pic)
> And Hermes Chaine d'ancre Scarf ring in Horn (Third Pic)



Very creative! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## makeup121

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> Here is how I wear them
> I have made a leather scarf ring myself (second pic)
> And Hermes Chaine d'ancre Scarf ring in Horn (Third Pic)



I was trying to give u the thumps up.....  And it does not accommodate Emoji....


----------



## Love-Vintage

BritAbroad said:
			
		

> Well, one thing is for sure, if its wildly popular; we'll see it return in another incarnation of sorts....



Hopefully  it is very hard to find black grey dark toned twilly that will match H black bags!


----------



## wien

Souris said:


> Also from yesterday's purchase. Do you guys think it's a little femme for a men? Lol.


It's a great color for both men and women.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

makeup121 said:


> I was trying to give u the thumps up.....  And it does not accommodate Emoji....



Thanks! Hermes does not make scarf ring big enough for 140... SO I have to DIY one


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Souris said:


> Also from yesterday's purchase. Do you guys think it's a little femme for a men? Lol.



Not at all... look at Etro and Paul Smith accessories  They are even more colourful!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Love-Vintage said:


> Hopefully  it is very hard to find black grey dark toned twilly that will match H black bags!



Why matchy matchy ? Black/Grey combo complements well with Rough H, Marine, Ebene, Vert Fonce .... the list goes on and on )))


----------



## Love-Vintage

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Why matchy matchy ? Black/Grey combo complements well with Rough H, Marine, Ebene, Vert Fonce .... the list goes on and on )))



Unfortunately I do not look good with colorful twillies wrapped around my birkins  I prefer dark-mono toned twilly on my birkin handles, which is very hard to find


----------



## Love-Vintage

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Here is how I wear them
> I have made a leather scarf ring myself (second pic)
> And Hermes Chaine d'ancre Scarf ring in Horn (Third Pic)



Look at you  I personally like the first look


----------



## Hermezzy

*wecos77:*I love your herbag and pic! could you post a pic of it being carried by you, messenger-bag (cross-body) style?  I'm considering getting the exact same bag as you - previously I'd thought only the backpack style would suit me but I'm now considering your style...just need to see how it looks carried like a messenger bag!
*love vintage:*you have wonderful style.  everything...from the outfits to the bags to the accessories...always so beautiful and so interesting.  LOVE it!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Hermezzy said:


> *wecos77:*I love your herbag and pic! could you post a pic of it being carried by you, messenger-bag (cross-body) style?  I'm considering getting the exact same bag as you - previously I'd thought only the backpack style would suit me but I'm now considering your style...just need to see how it looks carried like a messenger bag!
> *love vintage:*you have wonderful style.  everything...from the outfits to the bags to the accessories...always so beautiful and so interesting.  LOVE it!



Thank you ! I actually own less than 20 garments in total. Busy trying to mix what is available 
Concerning herbag, I find it hard to do messenger style and I am considered small.


----------



## sydspy

So happy to have found this Extreme bracelet in my size ....


----------



## Jadeite

Gasp!!!! Sydspy..... OMG


----------



## sydspy

Jadeite said:
			
		

> Gasp!!!! Sydspy..... OMG



That's exactly how I went when I saw it in the store ...


----------



## fashionistaO

Your SA must have buried it somewhere till you showed up  looks great 




sydspy said:


> That's exactly how I went when I saw it in the store ...


----------



## Souris

sydspy said:
			
		

> So happy to have found this Extreme bracelet in my size ....



Bracelet looks great! Do they have it in L size? H Sydney?


----------



## psychedelico

sydspy said:


> So happy to have found this Extreme bracelet in my size ....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949843




Wow! Love this!! Congrats!!


----------



## sydspy

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> Your SA must have buried it somewhere till you showed up  looks great



Ha ha ha ... Perhaps ...


----------



## sydspy

Souris said:
			
		

> Bracelet looks great! Do they have it in L size? H Sydney?



This is a Large size and yes it's from H Sydney ...


----------



## sydspy

psychedelico said:
			
		

> Wow! Love this!! Congrats!!



Me too ... And so comfy to wear ... Love the wide band of leather as well as the edgy look of the HW ...


----------



## Souris

sydspy said:
			
		

> This is a Large size and yes it's from H Sydney ...



Cool! Is there another one available or in a different colour?


----------



## sydspy

Souris said:
			
		

> Cool! Is there another one available or in a different colour?



I believe this is the only one which arrived ... But there is another Extreme bracelet in a small size which is the same size as a standard Kelly Dog ... I believe it's in Etoupe ... Not quite sure as I was too excited about the large size one ... 

Try calling the store first thing tomorrow as it was still there when I left about 4 pm ... Good luck ...


----------



## Souris

sydspy said:
			
		

> I believe this is the only one which arrived ... But there is another Extreme bracelet in a small size which is the same size as a standard Kelly Dog ... I believe it's in Etoupe ... Not quite sure as I was too excited about the large size one ...
> 
> Try calling the store first thing tomorrow as it was still there when I left about 4 pm ... Good luck ...



Thanks for the info. It's ok if they ain't got another one. Save money. Lol.


----------



## Jadeite

Souris said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. It's ok if they ain't got another one. Save money. Lol.



No harm trying! It could be yours....


----------



## sydspy

Jadeite said:
			
		

> No harm trying! It could be yours....



Hear hear ...


----------



## sydspy

Souris said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. It's ok if they ain't got another one. Save money. Lol.



Good thinking .. But you will never know , there might be another large size somewhere ... It could be that they didn't want me to buy more ... ha ha ha ...


----------



## Souris

sydspy said:
			
		

> Good thinking .. But you will never know , there might be another large size somewhere ... It could be that they didn't want me to buy more ... ha ha ha ...



I'm sure they will be happy to sell you more!

Btw, did you see any CDC bracelets or interesting men wallets today? Double sens bag?


----------



## sydspy

Souris said:
			
		

> I'm sure they will be happy to sell you more!
> 
> Btw, did you see any CDC bracelets or interesting men wallets today? Double sens bag?



Men's wallet ... I see all H wallets are unisex anyway ... But if you meant "men men" , there's one matte noir simple fold up wallet ... Not sure of the name ... Otherwise, there're usual Dogon , bearn in bright colours .... 2x 45cm DS in Etain/Gris Perle and Bleu Lin/Bleu Obsecure , 1x small one in Fauve/?? , 1x maxi size in red/red in Sikkim ... Ooh the matte croc DS is still there ... No CDC ... But there are more men's clic H .... 3cw of Cest la fête 70 cm scarf on display ...


----------



## Souris

sydspy said:
			
		

> Men's wallet ... I see all H wallets are unisex anyway ... But if you meant "men men" , there's one matte noir simple fold up wallet ... Not sure of the name ... Otherwise, there're usual Dogon , bearn in bright colours .... 2x 45cm DS in Etain/Gris Perle and Bleu Lin/Bleu Obsecure , 1x small one in Fauve/?? , 1x maxi size in red/red in Sikkim ... Ooh the matte croc DS is still there ... No CDC ... But there are more men's clic H .... 3cw of Cest la fête 70 cm scarf on display ...



Thanks Sydspy! I'll pop by soon


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> so happy to have found this extreme bracelet in my size ....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949843



lovely !!!


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> lovely !!!



Thanks ...


----------



## bagidiotic

Oooh gorgeous spy

Wat a stunning extreme on ur wrist 
Envy envy
So fast u manage to grab one


----------



## fatcat2523

Haven't post for so long...just got my SO...graphite + BE espom B40!


----------



## Love-Vintage

fatcat2523 said:


> Haven't post for so long...just got my SO...graphite + BE espom B40!



Wowwow so gorgeous!! 

Graphite looks very nice on BE


----------



## lilith1

fatcat2523 said:


> Haven't post for so long...just got my SO...graphite + BE espom B40!


Absolutely stunning, love the graphite, but the contrast BE stitching and piping just puts it over the top. Huge congratulations!


----------



## makeup121

fatcat2523 said:
			
		

> Haven't post for so long...just got my SO...graphite + BE espom B40!



This is gorgeous... Could u please tell me how long u have to wait for this little beauty?


----------



## fatcat2523

makeup121 said:


> This is gorgeous... Could u please tell me how long u have to wait for this little beauty?





lilith1 said:


> Absolutely stunning, love the graphite, but the contrast BE stitching and piping just puts it over the top. Huge congratulations!





Love-Vintage said:


> Wowwow so gorgeous!!
> 
> Graphite looks very nice on BE



Thank you everyone. It takes 9 months to arrive! I love the contrast.


----------



## fatcat2523

My SA also hold the matching set of twilly for me!


----------



## sydspy

fatcat2523 said:
			
		

> My SA also hold the matching set of twilly for me!



That's a beauty .. Both the bag and the twilly ... Super love ...


----------



## sydspy

An Extreme night out ....


----------



## fannaticsydney

sydspy said:
			
		

> An Extreme night out ....



Congrats!! Fab!!


----------



## Jadeite

fatcat2523 said:


> Haven't post for so long...just got my SO...graphite + BE espom B40!



this combi totally rocks. 



sydspy said:


> An Extreme night out ....
> 
> View attachment 1951218



Extreme-ly Droolworthy.


----------



## ujili

fatcat2523 said:


> Haven't post for so long...just got my SO...graphite + BE espom B40!



THAT IS SUCH A GORGEOUS BIRKIN!!! OMG..ITS MOUTH-WATERING..CONGRATS!!!


----------



## ujili

sydspy said:


> An Extreme night out ....
> 
> View attachment 1951218



I love the medor clutch! its super nice.


----------



## fatcat2523

sydspy said:


> That's a beauty .. Both the bag and the twilly ... Super love ...





Jadeite said:


> this combi totally rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme-ly Droolworthy.





ujili said:


> THAT IS SUCH A GORGEOUS BIRKIN!!! OMG..ITS MOUTH-WATERING..CONGRATS!!!



Thank you everyone! It was a long wait but it worth!


----------



## fatcat2523

sydspy said:


> An Extreme night out ....
> 
> View attachment 1951218



Love the Extreme bracelet with the Medor Clutch. I want a extreme bracelet too. But I doubt my store will get it as they dont order KD for some reason. HUGE CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> An Extreme night out ....
> 
> View attachment 1951218



So Jelllyyyy!!

This is perfection to the max! All you need is your matching Loubies


----------



## Hermezzy

*Sydspy:*The barenia extreme kd is just stunning.  And I LOVE how it looks paired next to your gorgeous chaine d'ancre bracelet!
*fatcat2523:*That has to be one of my top 10 favorite Birkins I've ever seen. Seriously.  The contrast is just stunning.  I'm absolutely over the moon!


----------



## Souris

In light of barenia.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Souris said:


> In light of barenia.



Delicious barenia 

Gold matches well with barenia !


----------



## psychedelico

Souris said:


> In light of barenia.



Looking good!!


----------



## Souris

Took out an old pair of Lanvin sneakers and realized its the exact colour way as the Cest La Fete scarf!


----------



## psychedelico

Souris said:


> Took out an old pair of Lanvin sneakers and realized its the exact colour way as the Cest La Fete scarf!



Looks awesome together!!


----------



## Joetng

Cool,,, I m a new member ,,, next time I post my collection ,,,,I even use a HAC 45 cm as a gym bag,,, it so cool,,, but so heavy


----------



## pretty99

fatcat2523 said:


> Haven't post for so long...just got my SO...graphite + BE espom B40!



major congrats!!!! job well done


----------



## fashionistaO

So how was the extreme night out dear 




sydspy said:


> An Extreme night out ....
> 
> View attachment 1951218


----------



## fashionistaO

Oooo  this combo!




fatcat2523 said:


> Haven't post for so long...just got my SO...graphite + BE espom B40!


----------



## ujili

Souris said:


> Took out an old pair of Lanvin sneakers and realized its the exact colour way as the Cest La Fete scarf!



OMG...is C'est La Fete still available in stores? I tried finding it on their site but i couldn't and if you don't mind, can i know how much it is?


----------



## makeup121

Souris said:
			
		

> Took out an old pair of Lanvin sneakers and realized its the exact colour way as the Cest La Fete scarf!



Looks fabulous....


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Souris said:


> Took out an old pair of Lanvin sneakers and realized its the exact colour way as the Cest La Fete scarf!



LOVE the colour combo... Leila Menchari (Hermes window designer) once said "... there is NO bad colour ... only bad colour combination..." How true! ))
CLF is fab!


----------



## bagidiotic

Souris said:
			
		

> Took out an old pair of Lanvin sneakers and realized its the exact colour way as the Cest La Fete scarf!



Love this combo
Great match


----------



## wecos77

Hermezzy said:


> *wecos77:*I love your herbag and pic! could you post a pic of it being carried by you, messenger-bag (cross-body) style?  I'm considering getting the exact same bag as you - previously I'd thought only the backpack style would suit me but I'm now considering your style...just need to see how it looks carried like a messenger bag!
> *love vintage:*you have wonderful style.  everything...from the outfits to the bags to the accessories...always so beautiful and so interesting.  LOVE it!



Hi,

Once I officially get to use the bag I will for sure! I have to wait until Christmas!

I will say though its not really well suited for a cross body bag. It works but is a bit awkward due to the bag length. It looks a little forced.


----------



## Souris

Cant resist the CW in marine blue...got another CLF


----------



## sydspy

Souris said:
			
		

> Cant resist the CW in marine blue...got another CLF



You will be clearing up all the cw from Sydney store soon soon...


----------



## Souris

sydspy said:
			
		

> You will be clearing up all the cw from Sydney store soon soon...



Lol. I saw the Extreme bracelet and it's gorgeous! Need to wait for a size L to come in. You are so lucky with yours Sydspy


----------



## ujili

sydspy said:


> You will be clearing up all the cw from Sydney store soon soon...



sydspy...do you mind enlightening me with the price of the c'est la fete scarf if you can? I can't find it on the US website or anywhere online...thanks!


----------



## Valmont

I finally realized a long time dream of mine to own an Hermes briefcase... It's something I have wanted since the late 1980s after reading about JFK's black Sac a Depeches.

My lifestyle now is more relaxed, so the Kelly Depeches seemed more appropriate and a tad less formal than the Sac a Depeches. I found this 38cm Gold epsom GHW briefcase, second hand. It had light scuffs that I immediately polished following old advice in this forum from our leather care guru, *docride*. 

After bringing this baby home I noticed how many Hermes goods I have in Gold! It's such a versatile classic color that will never go out of style


----------



## bagidiotic

Valmont said:
			
		

> I finally realized a long time dream of mine to own an Hermes briefcase... It's something I have wanted since the late 1980s after reading about JFK's black Sac a Depeches.
> 
> My lifestyle now is more relaxed, so the Kelly Depeches seemed more appropriate and a tad less formal than the Sac a Depeches. I found this 38cm Gold epsom GHW briefcase, second hand. It had light scuffs that I immediately polished following old advice in this forum from our leather care guru, docride.
> 
> After bringing this baby home I noticed how many Hermes goods I have in Gold! It's such a versatile classic color that will never go out of style



Great color n style 
Good collections indeed


----------



## Love-Vintage

Valmont said:


> I finally realized a long time dream of mine to own an Hermes briefcase... It's something I have wanted since the late 1980s after reading about JFK's black Sac a Depeches.
> 
> My lifestyle now is more relaxed, so the Kelly Depeches seemed more appropriate and a tad less formal than the Sac a Depeches. I found this 38cm Gold epsom GHW briefcase, second hand. It had light scuffs that I immediately polished following old advice in this forum from our leather care guru, *docride*.
> 
> After bringing this baby home I noticed how many Hermes goods I have in Gold! It's such a versatile classic color that will never go out of style



Great color indeed! It suits you very well. Love your style. 

Is your ring from H as well?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Valmont said:


> I finally realized a long time dream of mine to own an Hermes briefcase... It's something I have wanted since the late 1980s after reading about JFK's black Sac a Depeches.
> 
> My lifestyle now is more relaxed, so the Kelly Depeches seemed more appropriate and a tad less formal than the Sac a Depeches. I found this 38cm Gold epsom GHW briefcase, second hand. It had light scuffs that I immediately polished following old advice in this forum from our leather care guru, *docride*.
> 
> After bringing this baby home I noticed how many Hermes goods I have in Gold! It's such a versatile classic color that will never go out of style



Yes Gold is a great versatile colour !!!


----------



## Valmont

Love-Vintage said:


> Great color indeed! It suits you very well. Love your style.
> 
> Is your ring from H as well?



Thanks *Love-Vintage*. The ring is H indeed, "Osmose." It took me a long time to realize that it is one of the links from "Chaine d'ancre" but elongated and wrapped around the finger.

I don't wear gold jewelry so it bugs me a little that the briefcase has GHW because it will never match my watches or rings but oh well.


----------



## alterego

Valmont said:


> I finally realized a long time dream of mine to own an Hermes briefcase... It's something I have wanted since the late 1980s after reading about JFK's black Sac a Depeches.
> 
> My lifestyle now is more relaxed, so the Kelly Depeches seemed more appropriate and a tad less formal than the Sac a Depeches. I found this 38cm Gold epsom GHW briefcase, second hand. It had light scuffs that I immediately polished following old advice in this forum from our leather care guru, *docride*.
> 
> After bringing this baby home I noticed how many Hermes goods I have in Gold! It's such a versatile classic color that will never go out of style


It's very beautiful! Many blessings and enjoy your new briefcase. You wear it quite well.


----------



## makeup121

Valmont said:
			
		

> I finally realized a long time dream of mine to own an Hermes briefcase... It's something I have wanted since the late 1980s after reading about JFK's black Sac a Depeches.
> 
> My lifestyle now is more relaxed, so the Kelly Depeches seemed more appropriate and a tad less formal than the Sac a Depeches. I found this 38cm Gold epsom GHW briefcase, second hand. It had light scuffs that I immediately polished following old advice in this forum from our leather care guru, docride.
> 
> After bringing this baby home I noticed how many Hermes goods I have in Gold! It's such a versatile classic color that will never go out of style



It is a fantastic find. It suits you very much.  Enjoy it.


----------



## Hermezzy

Valmont, your gold collection is truly stunning, and I LOVE the kelly depeche! I didn't even know it existed!!


----------



## HermesIRL

Valmont said:


> I finally realized a long time dream of mine to own an Hermes briefcase... It's something I have wanted since the late 1980s after reading about JFK's black Sac a Depeches.
> 
> My lifestyle now is more relaxed, so the Kelly Depeches seemed more appropriate and a tad less formal than the Sac a Depeches. I found this 38cm Gold epsom GHW briefcase, second hand. It had light scuffs that I immediately polished following old advice in this forum from our leather care guru, *docride*.
> 
> After bringing this baby home I noticed how many Hermes goods I have in Gold! It's such a versatile classic color that will never go out of style




AMAZING briefcase, congrats!! I could only imagine how it feels to finalyl have a piece you've wanted for so long, I waited a month for my Steve bag and it nearly killed me


----------



## Hermezzy

How is your Steve bag holding up, Cormac? Still loving it as much as the first day?


----------



## HermesIRL

Hermezzy said:


> How is your Steve bag holding up, Cormac? Still loving it as much as the first day?



Yep, using it a lot... the Togo is softening nicely.... speaking of; Stand by


----------



## Hermezzy

Ooooooo...more pics!!??!?!? Yes please! lol


----------



## HermesIRL

Update on my Steve 35 in Noir Togo. It's softening nicely and getting used pretty much everyday. I've strapped a scarf tie I had in my wardrobe which was going unused to the strap. I really love it. When I'm bothered I turn the locking straps up into the hardware, but most of the time they hang down normally.


----------



## HermesFSH

Valmont said:


> I finally realized a long time dream of mine to own an Hermes briefcase... It's something I have wanted since the late 1980s after reading about JFK's black Sac a Depeches.
> 
> My lifestyle now is more relaxed, so the Kelly Depeches seemed more appropriate and a tad less formal than the Sac a Depeches. I found this 38cm Gold epsom GHW briefcase, second hand. It had light scuffs that I immediately polished following old advice in this forum from our leather care guru, *docride*.
> 
> After bringing this baby home I noticed how many Hermes goods I have in Gold! It's such a versatile classic color that will never go out of style



Love your Gold collection!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Cormac said:


> Update on my Steve 35 in Noir Togo. It's softening nicely and getting used pretty much everyday. I've strapped a scarf tie I had in my wardrobe which was going unused to the strap. I really love it. When I'm bothered I turn the locking straps up into the hardware, but most of the time they hang down normally.



Interesting how you tied your steve! 

I'm thinking of ditching my everyday goyard voltaire for H messenger bag


----------



## Valmont

Cormac said:


> Update on my Steve 35 in Noir Togo. It's softening nicely and getting used pretty much everyday. I've strapped a scarf tie I had in my wardrobe which was going unused to the strap. I really love it. When I'm bothered I turn the locking straps up into the hardware, but most of the time they hang down normally.



Oh wow it looks awesome on you and so age appropriate  I like this so much more than the Jypsiere.


----------



## Souris

Valmont said:
			
		

> I finally realized a long time dream of mine to own an Hermes briefcase... It's something I have wanted since the late 1980s after reading about JFK's black Sac a Depeches.
> 
> My lifestyle now is more relaxed, so the Kelly Depeches seemed more appropriate and a tad less formal than the Sac a Depeches. I found this 38cm Gold epsom GHW briefcase, second hand. It had light scuffs that I immediately polished following old advice in this forum from our leather care guru, docride.
> 
> After bringing this baby home I noticed how many Hermes goods I have in Gold! It's such a versatile classic color that will never go out of style



Love it!


----------



## wecos77

ujili said:


> sydspy...do you mind enlightening me with the price of the c'est la fete scarf if you can? I can't find it on the US website or anywhere online...thanks!



I would like to know the price as well.

I went into my H boutique here in Boston last night and they had the silk shirt, I didn't dare ask the price.


----------



## Hermezzy

Wecos:  70cm scarves are usually $330USD I believe...
Cormac:  LOVE your Steve!! It looks great and I love your tie on the strap!!


----------



## ujili

wecos77 said:


> I would like to know the price as well.
> 
> I went into my H boutique here in Boston last night and they had the silk shirt, I didn't dare ask the price.



I got information from another TPF'er that the C'est La Fete scarf costs $325 without tax! I heard it's really rare so be on the lookout!


----------



## ujili

Valmont said:


> I finally realized a long time dream of mine to own an Hermes briefcase... It's something I have wanted since the late 1980s after reading about JFK's black Sac a Depeches.
> 
> My lifestyle now is more relaxed, so the Kelly Depeches seemed more appropriate and a tad less formal than the Sac a Depeches. I found this 38cm Gold epsom GHW briefcase, second hand. It had light scuffs that I immediately polished following old advice in this forum from our leather care guru, *docride*.
> 
> After bringing this baby home I noticed how many Hermes goods I have in Gold! It's such a versatile classic color that will never go out of style



My My! That is one hot briefcase and the owner as well! Your KD doesn't look secondhand but looks new in the photos! Congrats on ur lovely find and use it in great health!


----------



## pretty99

Valmont said:


> I finally realized a long time dream of mine to own an Hermes briefcase... It's something I have wanted since the late 1980s after reading about JFK's black Sac a Depeches.
> 
> My lifestyle now is more relaxed, so the Kelly Depeches seemed more appropriate and a tad less formal than the Sac a Depeches. I found this 38cm Gold epsom GHW briefcase, second hand. It had light scuffs that I immediately polished following old advice in this forum from our leather care guru, *docride*.
> 
> After bringing this baby home I noticed how many Hermes goods I have in Gold! It's such a versatile classic color that will never go out of style


Wow that's amazing! I should start a gold collection now.........


----------



## pretty99

Cormac said:


> Update on my Steve 35 in Noir Togo. It's softening nicely and getting used pretty much everyday. I've strapped a scarf tie I had in my wardrobe which was going unused to the strap. I really love it. When I'm bothered I turn the locking straps up into the hardware, but most of the time they hang down normally.


Woaaahh.......love your total look! You look dang HOT in this pic!
Beware....maybe some TPFer will start chasing after u......hahahahah...
joke joke
Congrats on this fabulous bag!


----------



## Valmont

Sorry, don't mean to flood you with images of my Kelly Dépêches but here it is again 
It looks quite large on this picture but I'm a small guy.
I'm wearing my "Cave Felem" scarf with a RRL vest and shirt.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Cormac said:


> Update on my Steve 35 in Noir Togo. It's softening nicely and getting used pretty much everyday. I've strapped a scarf tie I had in my wardrobe which was going unused to the strap. I really love it. When I'm bothered I turn the locking straps up into the hardware, but most of the time they hang down normally.



nice cool pic )


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Valmont said:


> Oh wow it looks awesome on you and so age appropriate  I like this so much more than the Jypsiere.



I agree !!! They should make more bag in the Steve series


----------



## Pegase

Valmont said:


> Sorry, don't mean to flood you with images of my Kelly Dépêches but here it is again
> It looks quite large on this picture but I'm a small guy.
> I'm wearing my "Cave Felem" scarf with a RRL vest and shirt.


This Bag is just a DREAM!!!!!


----------



## sydspy

ujili said:
			
		

> sydspy...do you mind enlightening me with the price of the c'est la fete scarf if you can? I can't find it on the US website or anywhere online...thanks!



I'm sorry , I don't know the price of the CLF scarf... I only tried it on , but didn't think it suited me ....

But you seem to have for a price by other member already .... I don't know why it is such a rare item in other boutiques , but there are so many of them here in Sydney ...


----------



## sydspy

Valmont said:
			
		

> I finally realized a long time dream of mine to own an Hermes briefcase... It's something I have wanted since the late 1980s after reading about JFK's black Sac a Depeches.
> 
> My lifestyle now is more relaxed, so the Kelly Depeches seemed more appropriate and a tad less formal than the Sac a Depeches. I found this 38cm Gold epsom GHW briefcase, second hand. It had light scuffs that I immediately polished following old advice in this forum from our leather care guru, docride.
> 
> After bringing this baby home I noticed how many Hermes goods I have in Gold! It's such a versatile classic color that will never go out of style



Super nice , super great find...


----------



## sydspy

Cormac said:
			
		

> Update on my Steve 35 in Noir Togo. It's softening nicely and getting used pretty much everyday. I've strapped a scarf tie I had in my wardrobe which was going unused to the strap. I really love it. When I'm bothered I turn the locking straps up into the hardware, but most of the time they hang down normally.



That Steve really suits you ... Super perfect ....


----------



## Valmont

sydspy said:


> I'm sorry , I don't know the price of the CLF scarf... I only tried it on , but didn't think it suited me ....
> 
> But you seem to have for a price by other member already .... I don't know why it is such a rare item in other boutiques , but there are so many of them here in Sydney ...



Kudos to the Hermes Sydney buyer for having the vision to order this scarf in good numbers but then Sydney and Melbourne are more fashion forward in some respects IMHO


----------



## alterego

Love-Vintage said:


> Interesting how you tied your steve!
> 
> I'm thinking of ditching my everyday goyard voltaire for H messenger bag


I love the Voltaire!


----------



## At888

Valmont said:
			
		

> I finally realized a long time dream of mine to own an Hermes briefcase... It's something I have wanted since the late 1980s after reading about JFK's black Sac a Depeches.
> 
> My lifestyle now is more relaxed, so the Kelly Depeches seemed more appropriate and a tad less formal than the Sac a Depeches. I found this 38cm Gold epsom GHW briefcase, second hand. It had light scuffs that I immediately polished following old advice in this forum from our leather care guru, docride.
> 
> After bringing this baby home I noticed how many Hermes goods I have in Gold! It's such a versatile classic color that will never go out of style



You got that classic style......yessssssss!!!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Valmont said:


> Sorry, don't mean to flood you with images of my Kelly Dépêches but here it is again
> It looks quite large on this picture but I'm a small guy.
> I'm wearing my "Cave Felem" scarf with a RRL vest and shirt.


*Valmont:* That pic is just fantastic.  I LOVE that outfit!  What color are your pants?


----------



## sydspy

Love the extreme too much .... I've been wearing it every single day ...






And also found something soooooo cute that I couldn't resist ... A PINK PM Agenda ...


----------



## Souris

sydspy said:
			
		

> Love the extreme too much .... I've been wearing it every single day ...
> 
> And also found something soooooo cute that I couldn't resist ... A PINK PM Agenda ...



I've Extreme envy!


----------



## mp4

sydspy said:


> Love the extreme too much .... I've been wearing it every single day ...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955478
> 
> 
> And also found something soooooo cute that I couldn't resist ... A PINK PM Agenda ...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955491



Totally fab!



Souris said:


> I've Extreme envy!



Me too!



You guys are killin it on here lately....so much style!!!!!  *Valmont* love your new briefcase!


----------



## Souris

HAC 40 Vert de Gris in an outback desert adventure


----------



## duna

Do any of you guys have the Barda shoulder bag? It's on the Europe H.com, I'd love to see it worn, and find out more about it!


----------



## HermesIRL

Thanks for all the complimentary messages, my confidence is booming  If I change bags, or do anything to my Steve I'll keep you all up to date!


----------



## Valmont

Souris said:
			
		

> HAC 40 Vert de Gris in an outback desert adventure



What a gorgeous color!


----------



## sydspy

Souris said:
			
		

> HAC 40 Vert de Gris in an outback desert adventure



A handsome HAC ....


----------



## sydspy

I can't stop showing off my Extreme bracelet .... The weather in Sydney has gone a bit cooler ... It's time to bring a H wool jumper out ....


----------



## Souris

sydspy said:
			
		

> I can't stop showing off my Extreme bracelet .... The weather in Sydney has gone a bit cooler ... It's time to bring a H wool jumper out ....



Stop teasing us Sydspy


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> I can't stop showing off my Extreme bracelet .... The weather in Sydney has gone a bit cooler ... It's time to bring a H wool jumper out ....
> 
> View attachment 1956036



like


----------



## HermesIRL

sydspy said:


> I can't stop showing off my Extreme bracelet .... The weather in Sydney has gone a bit cooler ... It's time to bring a H wool jumper out ....
> 
> View attachment 1956036




Sydspy, as usual putting us all the SHAME on the style front! I want your watch, bracelet and RTW collections....and bags *envy*


...OK, reading back over this comment it was a very long winded way of saying I want all your stuff LOL


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Checking in to see what you guys are up to ~ all fabulous! Love this thread.


----------



## pussywillow

Valmont said:


> I finally realized a long time dream of mine to own an Hermes briefcase... It's something I have wanted since the late 1980s after reading about JFK's black Sac a Depeches.
> 
> My lifestyle now is more relaxed, so the Kelly Depeches seemed more appropriate and a tad less formal than the Sac a Depeches. I found this 38cm Gold epsom GHW briefcase, second hand. It had light scuffs that I immediately polished following old advice in this forum from our leather care guru, *docride*.
> 
> After bringing this baby home I noticed how many Hermes goods I have in Gold! It's such a versatile classic color that will never go out of style



Thanks for your 'referral' from elsewhere on tP: popping over to seek out your latest trophy! 

'Preloved'/secondhand or whatever gives a extra sheen of virtue to a very good looking bag.  The restoration process must bond you with it so much more than a brand new equivalent.  

Silver is a neutral so your Osmose keeps the look from being a case of too perfect matchiness.

Talking of your divine CSMC, now that would be a lovely pairing with your Kelly Depeches.....


----------



## Valmont

Hermezzy said:


> *Valmont:* That pic is just fantastic.  I LOVE that outfit!  What color are your pants?



Hi *Hermezzy*, I was wearing very dark indigo jeans


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Valmont said:


> Hi *Hermezzy*, I was wearing very dark indigo jeans



I like the 0SM0SE ring ... I also have the same silver ring and I love it so much I actually bought a rose gold one!!! Rose gold is more skin tone-like and not as "screamingly" gold for me... it is better match for my skin tone


----------



## Joetng

I use my vintage hac45 cm as a gym bag,,, I feel good when every time I go to gym,,, but is so so heavy,,, before I reach the gym ,I already workout


----------



## Valmont

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> I like the 0SM0SE ring ... I also have the same silver ring and I love it so much I actually bought a rose gold one!!! Rose gold is more skin tone-like and not as "screamingly" gold for me... it is better match for my skin tone



Oh it's fantastic in rose gold and you are right it looks wonderful with your skin tone! Wear it in good health


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Valmont said:


> Oh it's fantastic in rose gold and you are right it looks wonderful with your skin tone! Wear it in good health


I have not been wearing it for awhile... May be I will wear it this weekend ... it is kinda heavy on the finger though LOL!!!


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> I like the 0SM0SE ring ... I also have the same silver ring and I love it so much I actually bought a rose gold one!!! Rose gold is more skin tone-like and not as "screamingly" gold for me... it is better match for my skin tone



Super nice ...


----------



## fashionistaO

Dapper^^




Valmont said:


> Sorry, don't mean to flood you with images of my Kelly Dépêches but here it is again
> It looks quite large on this picture but I'm a small guy.
> I'm wearing my "Cave Felem" scarf with a RRL vest and shirt.


----------



## dagnypup

sydspy said:


> An Extreme night out ....
> 
> View attachment 1951218




This pic is wonderful!!


----------



## Hermezzy

*orfeorouge:*LOVE that ring!!!! The more products I learn about from H, the deeper the rabbit hole gets! LOL


----------



## ujili

Souris said:


> HAC 40 Vert de Gris in an outback desert adventure



Oh my...how can i say this without sounding cheesy? THAT IS SO HOT!! lol...a sexy bag for a sexy man.


----------



## ujili

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I like the 0SM0SE ring ... I also have the same silver ring and I love it so much I actually bought a rose gold one!!! Rose gold is more skin tone-like and not as "screamingly" gold for me... it is better match for my skin tone



It's gorgeous! it matches your skin-tone as well.


----------



## ujili

sydspy said:


> I can't stop showing off my Extreme bracelet .... The weather in Sydney has gone a bit cooler ... It's time to bring a H wool jumper out ....
> 
> View attachment 1956036



Haha...you can't stop because its a gorgeous bracelet and keep showing it off...there should be nothing but pride in owning such a gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Souris said:


> HAC 40 Vert de Gris in an outback desert adventure



Nice pairing with scarf and boots!


----------



## Hermezzy

*Souris:*stunning bag, stunning photography!


----------



## Souris

Thanks for the compliment guys. I'm floating ...


----------



## sydspy

Out sweet shopping ... Ooh how I miss authentic Thai desserts ... With my long neglected Double Sens in Gris T/Mykonos ... a Tie Back Sneaker ... And usual accessories ...


----------



## Souris

sydspy said:
			
		

> Out sweet shopping ... Ooh how I miss authentic Thai desserts ... With my long neglected Double Sens in Gris T/Mykonos ... a Tie Back Sneaker ... And usual accessories ...



Love the colour! What size is your DS?


----------



## sydspy

Souris said:
			
		

> Love the colour! What size is your DS?



This is a 45cm ....


----------



## Kendogger2002

Cormac said:
			
		

> Update on my Steve 35 in Noir Togo. It's softening nicely and getting used pretty much everyday. I've strapped a scarf tie I had in my wardrobe which was going unused to the strap. I really love it. When I'm bothered I turn the locking straps up into the hardware, but most of the time they hang down normally.



Looks great on you!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Taken earlier before I headed out for my flight...

My new Birkin 40 Clémence Bleu Obscur with Palladium Hardware and Le Laboratoire du Temps Cashmere GM, unseen is my Veau Sombrero Bleu Obscur Bracelet.


----------



## fashionistaO

Great scoreWhich way you flyingWe're cousins on the GM




Mr Posh Spice said:


> Taken earlier before I headed out for my flight...
> 
> My new Birkin 40 Clémence Bleu Obscur with Palladium Hardware and Le Laboratoire du Temps Cashmere GM, unseen is my Veau Sombrero Bleu Obscur Bracelet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1958617


----------



## sydspy

Mr Posh Spice said:
			
		

> Taken earlier before I headed out for my flight...
> 
> My new Birkin 40 Clémence Bleu Obscur with Palladium Hardware and Le Laboratoire du Temps Cashmere GM, unseen is my Veau Sombrero Bleu Obscur Bracelet.



Super nice ... Super love ... Now hand them over ha ha ha ....


----------



## sydspy

Mr Sac Goodlock out for a family lunch ....


----------



## ujili

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Taken earlier before I headed out for my flight...
> 
> My new Birkin 40 Clémence Bleu Obscur with Palladium Hardware and Le Laboratoire du Temps Cashmere GM, unseen is my Veau Sombrero Bleu Obscur Bracelet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1958617



GORGEOUS!!! i follow you on instagram and you always upload the best stuff!!!! love seeing pics of you modelling your H items!!!


----------



## ujili

sydspy said:


> Mr Sac Goodlock out for a family lunch ....



Hey sdyspy!!! may  i know what sizes your Bolide, B, and Victoria are? Your bags are gorgeous!


----------



## sydspy

ujili said:
			
		

> Hey sdyspy!!! may  i know what sizes your Bolide, B, and Victoria are? Your bags are gorgeous!



My bag is a Sac Goodlock ...a Birkin is a 35cm, a Bolide is a 37cm and the Victoria is a 35 cm ... They are my mum's and 2 sister's ...


----------



## ujili

sydspy said:
			
		

> My bag is a Sac Goodlock ...a Birkin is a 35cm, a Bolide is a 37cm and the Victoria is a 35 cm ... They are my mum's and 2 sister's ...



Thanks the info!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:
			
		

> Mr Sac Goodlock out for a family lunch ....



Wow eyes feasting !!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Mr Posh Spice said:
			
		

> Taken earlier before I headed out for my flight...
> 
> My new Birkin 40 Clémence Bleu Obscur with Palladium Hardware and Le Laboratoire du Temps Cashmere GM, unseen is my Veau Sombrero Bleu Obscur Bracelet.



Great style n nice


----------



## Pegase

Souris said:


> HAC 40 Vert de Gris in an outback desert adventure


Great foto Souris! It could be on a magazine 
What pants are u wearing?


----------



## Souris

Pegase said:
			
		

> Great foto Souris! It could be on a magazine
> What pants are u wearing?



Thanks Pegase. Pants is Marc Jacobs


----------



## Hermezzy

*MrPoshSpice:*stunning outfit.  If I saw you in an airport i'd seriously do a double take, that outfit is so beautiful!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Aww thanks!!! I definitely believe in traveling in style...you never know who you could run into!!!



Hermezzy said:


> *MrPoshSpice:*stunning outfit.  If I saw you in an airport i'd seriously do a double take, that outfit is so beautiful!


----------



## sydspy

Another long neglected Double Sens ...Noir/Ebene ....


----------



## HermesIRL

sydspy said:


> Another long neglected Double Sens ...Noir/Ebene ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959569





Hermes should hire you for an ad campaign.... I want EVERYTHING! I can't wait to get my hands on a Chaine d'Arce and wear it everyday everywhere....LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Valmont

Hope you can see it in this pic, but this is a sideways view of my black Herbag backpack with a petit h orange luggage tag. 
The bag itself is a pain to get into, but I still like how it looks after all these years.


----------



## sydspy

Valmont said:
			
		

> Hope you can see it in this pic, but this is a sideways view of my black Herbag backpack with a petit h orange luggage tag.
> The bag itself is a pain to get into, but I still like how it looks after all these years.



A cute little bag there ...


----------



## sydspy

Another neglected 45cm Double Sens in GrisT/Mykonos ... And a TGM Chevron Garden Party with Orange lining and stitching ...


----------



## macaroonchica93

sydspy said:
			
		

> Another long neglected Double Sens ...Noir/Ebene ....



Very classy


----------



## Valmont

sydspy said:
			
		

> Another neglected 45cm Double Sens in GrisT/Mykonos ... And a TGM Chevron Garden Party with Orange lining and stitching ...



Gorgeous GP!


----------



## sydspy

Cormac said:
			
		

> Hermes should hire you for an ad campaign.... I want EVERYTHING! I can't wait to get my hands on a Chaine d'Arce and wear it everyday everywhere....LOVE LOVE LOVE



Thanks thanks ... Hope you get your bracelet soon soon...


----------



## Hermezzy

These pictures are all so drool-worthy!!! Too much! Sensory overload!!! LOL


----------



## kitkatblue

Valmont said:


> Hope you can see it in this pic, but this is a sideways view of my black Herbag backpack with a petit h orange luggage tag.
> The bag itself is a pain to get into, but I still like how it looks after all these years.
> 
> View attachment 1960501


Looks great with the parka!


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:
			
		

> Another neglected 45cm Double Sens in GrisT/Mykonos ... And a TGM Chevron Garden Party with Orange lining and stitching ...



How can u bear to neglect all these beautiful creations?


----------



## psychedelico

sydspy said:


> Another neglected 45cm Double Sens in GrisT/Mykonos ... And a TGM Chevron Garden Party with Orange lining and stitching ...
> 
> View attachment 1960579



gorgeous!


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:
			
		

> How can u bear to neglect all these beautiful creations?



I've been into using clutches lately ...


----------



## sydspy

My latest white cotton and marine blue silk shirts ......


----------



## BritAbroad

sydspy said:


> My latest white cotton and marine blue silk shirts ......
> 
> View attachment 1963223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1963225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1963230



Fabulous, Coaching and Cavalcadour, two of my favorite designs! There are times I'm convinced that men get the best of H couture. 
*sydspy*, I'm also smitten with your Double Sens in GrisT/Mykonos, your pic really shows the supple texture of the leather that I love.


----------



## jlxaac

sydspy said:
			
		

> My latest white cotton and marine blue silk shirts ......



nice gratz! looking great in that! 

oh guys wanna ask does the citizen silk bifold wallet only comes in Chèvre?


----------



## BirkinBrains

sydspy said:


> a Mid-October Snow in Australia ..........weird but nice..........love love........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the Floriade in Canberra, the capital city of Australia......



So cute...


----------



## jlxaac

jlxaac said:


> nice gratz! looking great in that!
> 
> oh guys wanna ask does the citizen silk bifold wallet only comes in Chèvre?



Sorry i meant Veau Swift and not Chevre.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> My latest white cotton and marine blue silk shirts ......
> 
> View attachment 1963223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1963225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1963230



awesome shirts


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> awesome shirts



Love love those patterns ...


----------



## sydspy

BritAbroad said:
			
		

> Fabulous, Coaching and Cavalcadour, two of my favorite designs! There are times I'm convinced that men get the best of H couture.
> sydspy, I'm also smitten with your Double Sens in GrisT/Mykonos, your pic really shows the supple texture of the leather that I love.



Thanks for the name of the pattern on the blue silk shirt ... I love love them a lot ....


----------



## BritAbroad

sydspy said:


> Thanks for the name of the pattern on the blue silk shirt ... I love love them a lot ....



Well they look great on you, you have a fabulous collection.


----------



## HermesIRL

jlxaac said:


> Sorry i meant Veau Swift and not Chevre.



When I bought my Citizen Twill it was only available in Swift. Hermes seems not to like men having too such exotics!


----------



## Valmont

sydspy said:


> My latest white cotton and marine blue silk shirts ......
> 
> View attachment 1963223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1963225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1963230



I love the marine blue dip dyed shirt. Beautiful.


----------



## fashionistaO

Nice mini haul dear!



sydspy said:


> Thanks for the name of the pattern on the blue silk shirt ... I love love them a lot ....


----------



## sydspy

Valmont said:
			
		

> I love the marine blue dip dyed shirt. Beautiful.



Love love as well ...


----------



## sydspy

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> Nice mini haul dear!



They are too nice to resist ....


----------



## sydspy




----------



## fashionistaO

perfect, really love those charms on your barenia b 

I can't seem to stop collecting them too lol



sydspy said:


> View attachment 1965887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965888


----------



## jlxaac

Cormac said:


> When I bought my Citizen Twill it was only available in Swift. Hermes seems not to like men having too such exotics!



Ahhh okok as i thought. Was to Paris FSH and they only had the bifold twill wallet in etoupe, I was looking for something dark so i decided to pass on it. 
Was at CDG airport and i saw they had one in noir so i got it! they also had one in etoupe.
Btw how is the leather so far? does it scratch easily?


----------



## HermesIRL

jlxaac said:


> Ahhh okok as i thought. Was to Paris FSH and they only had the bifold twill wallet in etoupe, I was looking for something dark so i decided to pass on it.
> Was at CDG airport and i saw they had one in noir so i got it! they also had one in etoupe.
> Btw how is the leather so far? does it scratch easily?



Mine is in and out of my pocket a lot everyday, 2 months of this abuse and it's still flawless, not one scratch. Soft as butter too  Enjoy your bifold!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> View attachment 1965887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965888



Wow Sydspy this is really gorgeous!!

I can picture myself carrying this with white cashmere boat neck sweater on


----------



## purselover888

sydspy said:


> View attachment 1965887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965888



Lusting after the saddle!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Love ur bag n charm
Sydspy


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> View attachment 1965887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965888



Hmmm this IS perhaps the H connoisseur's holy grail  forget about all the exotic skin... Barenia is the REAL "H" skin ... and have it in the form of Birkin is the ultimate 
Barenia is a 'living' skin as it ages and gains patina like no other! Full of character and story.


----------



## sydspy

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> perfect, really love those charms on your barenia b
> 
> I can't seem to stop collecting them too lol



True true ...need to stop searching for more charms ......


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage said:
			
		

> Wow Sydspy this is really gorgeous!!
> 
> I can picture myself carrying this with white cashmere boat neck sweater on



Thanks thanks ....


----------



## sydspy

purselover888 said:
			
		

> Lusting after the saddle!!



I keep telling myself that I don't need any more charms ...


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:
			
		

> Love ur bag n charm
> Sydspy



Me tooooooooo ....


----------



## makeup121

Sydspy, this is your SO. How long did it take, from ordering till u see it and hold it and take it home, if I may kindly ask u?


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> Hmmm this IS perhaps the H connoisseur's holy grail  forget about all the exotic skin... Barenia is the REAL "H" skin ... and have it in the form of Birkin is the ultimate
> Barenia is a 'living' skin as it ages and gains patina like no other! Full of character and story.



Yeah me also love this barenia B a lot , but if I could afford a 40cm croc B , I would have got one ... Ha ha ha ...


----------



## sydspy

Out with a smoke shirt for Mum's B'day lunch.... 






With my big sis's Barenia B and my niece's Rubis Onimaitu 





And mun's RC Bolide , small sis's orange Victoria and my Sac Goodlock ...


----------



## makeup121

sydspy said:
			
		

> Out with a smoke shirt for Mum's B'day lunch....
> 
> With my big sis's Barenia B and my niece's Rubis Onimaitu
> 
> And mun's RC Bolide , small sis's orange Victoria and my Sac Goodlock ...



Wow, looks fabulous....


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Yeah me also love this barenia B a lot , but if I could afford a 40cm croc B , I would have got one ... Ha ha ha ...



Barenia is H's signature... other tannerie can produce exotics BUT no tannerie can produce H's legendary veggie dyed baby calf skin!!!! I will take Barenia any time over Exotic... even when money is no object...
you know one can order exotic colour barenia )) (ebene, fauve, olive!!!)


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> Barenia is H's signature... other tannerie can produce exotics BUT no tannerie can produce H's legendary veggie dyed baby calf skin!!!! I will take Barenia any time over Exotic... even when money is no object...
> you know one can order exotic colour barenia )) (ebene, fauve, olive!!!)



Yep I have a Fauve Barenia alligator Bearn wallet ... Love love that as well ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> Out with a smoke shirt for Mum's B'day lunch....
> 
> View attachment 1967301
> 
> 
> With my big sis's Barenia B and my niece's Rubis Onimaitu
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967302
> 
> 
> And mun's RC Bolide , small sis's orange Victoria and my Sac Goodlock ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967306




You all look fabulous, *sydspy*! Love your smoke shirt!


----------



## Valmont

sydspy said:
			
		

> Out with a smoke shirt for Mum's B'day lunch....
> 
> With my big sis's Barenia B and my niece's Rubis Onimaitu
> 
> And mun's RC Bolide , small sis's orange Victoria and my Sac Goodlock ...



The smoke shirt was my fave from this season! Congratulations!


----------



## Reza Khan

Hermezzy said:


> *Reza Khan*: I just LOVE your sense of style!!! Your pics are magnificent and really open my eyes to the possibilities of those Hermes items.  I didn't know a man could pull off with such brio those items!



Thank you so much sir, glad you enjoyed them.  I'm very flattered.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Post-brunch shopping...


----------



## mistikat

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Barenia is H's signature... other tannerie can produce exotics BUT no tannerie can produce H's legendary veggie dyed baby calf skin!!!! I will take Barenia any time over Exotic... even when money is no object...
> you know one can order exotic colour barenia )) (ebene, fauve, olive!!!)



I believe Hermes works with Tannerie Haas to produce its barenia skins and lucious as they are, lots of other tanneries use the same methods of producing it. It isn't really unique to Hermes.

http://www.haas-tannery.com/novocalf.html


----------



## BritAbroad

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Post-brunch shopping...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968114



Is that the Eperon d'Or GM you're wearing, *Mr Posh Spice*? The whole look is great!


----------



## sydspy

mistikat said:
			
		

> I believe Hermes works with Tannerie Haas to produce its barenia skins and lucious as they are, lots of other tanneries use the same methods of producing it. It isn't really unique to Hermes.
> 
> http://www.haas-tannery.com/novocalf.html



Yep ... Some other houses also offer Barenia ... And it's on offer all year round ...


----------



## sydspy

Mr Posh Spice said:
			
		

> Post-brunch shopping...



WoW WoW ...


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

BritAbroad said:


> Is that the Eperon d'Or GM you're wearing, *Mr Posh Spice*? The whole look is great!



Indeed it is! Haven't worn it in ages but it's definitely one of my faves!!!



sydspy said:


> WoW WoW ...



Thanks!!!


----------



## BritAbroad

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Indeed it is! Haven't worn it in ages but it's definitely one of my faves!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



It looks very suave on you, such a classic!


----------



## bagidiotic

Mr Posh Spice said:
			
		

> Post-brunch shopping...



Hmmmm 
Fabulous


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

BritAbroad said:


> It looks very suave on you, such a classic!



Thanks! Nothing like a great cashmere to spice up a cold winter's day! 



bagidiotic said:


> Hmmmm
> Fabulous



Thanks!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

mistikat said:


> I believe Hermes works with Tannerie Haas to produce its barenia skins and lucious as they are, lots of other tanneries use the same methods of producing it. It isn't really unique to Hermes.
> 
> http://www.haas-tannery.com/novocalf.html



Not unique BUT H produces the BEST )))
Many Tannerie does exotics too


----------



## footlocker

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Post-brunch shopping...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968114



so chic!  love how you carry the KC...well done!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

footlocker said:


> so chic!  love how you carry the KC...well done!



Thanks!


----------



## Souris

A good match?!


----------



## pretty99

Souris said:


> A good match?!


like!


----------



## fashionistaO

sydspy said:


> Yep ... Some other houses also offer Barenia ... And it's on offer all year round ...






mistikat said:


> I believe Hermes works with Tannerie Haas to produce its barenia skins and lucious as they are, lots of other tanneries use the same methods of producing it. It isn't really unique to Hermes.
> 
> http://www.haas-tannery.com/novocalf.html


----------



## Love-Vintage

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Post-brunch shopping...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968114




Perfect look! Love your style. Is your jacket balenciaga?


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Love-Vintage said:


> Perfect look! Love your style. Is your jacket balenciaga?



Indeed it is...it's from Spring/Summer 2011!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Souris said:


> A good match?!



))))


----------



## HermesIRL

Small pick up: 45cm Graff Hermes scarf in Royal Blue/Blanc colourway. I missed the 90cm version last years and regretted it, it's an example of Hermes being young and fresh. They rarely target my market, so I thought I'd support the cause! 

I'm not a huge scarf wearer, and as the modelling photo shows it doesn't suit me much, but I like collecting Hermes scarves whose design I love, and even if they end up in their box, on my wall or on my neck I still appreciate having them


----------



## makeup121

Cormac said:
			
		

> Small pick up: 45cm Graff Hermes scarf in Royal Blue/Blanc colourway. I missed the 90cm version last years and regretted it, it's an example of Hermes being young and fresh. They rarely target my market, so I thought I'd support the cause!
> 
> I'm not a huge scarf wearer, and as the modelling photo shows it doesn't suit me much, but I like collecting Hermes scarves whose design I love, and even if they end up in their box, on my wall or on my neck I still appreciate having them



I think it suits you.  If u wear a white shirt, it will look perfect. Good purchase!


----------



## lil_fashionista

Souris said:


> A good match?!



A match made in Heaven!


----------



## lil_fashionista

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Post-brunch shopping...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968114



This whole look is amazing!


----------



## lil_fashionista

sydspy said:


> Out with a smoke shirt for Mum's B'day lunch....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967301
> 
> 
> With my big sis's Barenia B and my niece's Rubis Onimaitu
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967302
> 
> 
> And mun's RC Bolide , small sis's orange Victoria and my Sac Goodlock ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967306



Beautiful bags!


----------



## lil_fashionista

Cormac said:


> Small pick up: 45cm Graff Hermes scarf in Royal Blue/Blanc colourway. I missed the 90cm version last years and regretted it, it's an example of Hermes being young and fresh. They rarely target my market, so I thought I'd support the cause!
> 
> I'm not a huge scarf wearer, and as the modelling photo shows it doesn't suit me much, but I like collecting Hermes scarves whose design I love, and even if they end up in their box, on my wall or on my neck I still appreciate having them



The Graff pocket square looks great on you!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

lil_fashionista said:


> This whole look is amazing!



Thanks!!!


----------



## mshrimp

Hi all.  Long time lurker and occasional poster here.  I was extremely fortunate  to be able to order and purchase a Steve 44cm Meeting Bag in Rouge H from The Beverly Hills Store.  The entire experience was an absolute pleasure. When I picked up the bag, I  also treated myself to a pocket square that I used for an Indian-themed wedding rehearsal dinner in Savannah this past weekend.

:xtree: Enjoy & Happy Holidays!

Malcolm


----------



## mshrimp

I'm back!  I also thought I'd post a photo of a tri-color Sac à Dépêches that was recently expertly refurbished by Dominique at The San Francisco H Boutique.  (It's here pictured with my Rouge H 44cm Steve Meeting Bag.)  The refurbished sac is made of red, dark green, and dark blue box calf leather.  I am afraid that this sac is just too nice for daily use.  It is destined to be proudly displayed in my home ...

Malcolm


----------



## Hermezzy

Souris said:


> A good match?!


Beautiful...


----------



## Souris

mshrimp said:
			
		

> I'm back!  I also thought I'd post a photo of a tri-color Sac à Dépêches that was recently expertly refurbished by Dominique at The San Francisco H Boutique.  (It's here pictured with my Rouge H 44cm Steve Meeting Bag.)  The refurbished sac is made of red, dark green, and dark blue box calf leather.  I am afraid that this sac is just too nice for daily use.  It is destined to be proudly displayed in my home ...
> 
> Malcolm



Handsome bags...


----------



## Hermezzy

Cormac said:


> Small pick up: 45cm Graff Hermes scarf in Royal Blue/Blanc colourway. I missed the 90cm version last years and regretted it, it's an example of Hermes being young and fresh. They rarely target my market, so I thought I'd support the cause!
> 
> I'm not a huge scarf wearer, and as the modelling photo shows it doesn't suit me much, but I like collecting Hermes scarves whose design I love, and even if they end up in their box, on my wall or on my neck I still appreciate having them


Very cute cormac!!


----------



## Hermezzy

mshrimp said:


> I'm back!  I also thought I'd post a photo of a tri-color Sac à Dépêches that was recently expertly refurbished by Dominique at The San Francisco H Boutique.  (It's here pictured with my Rouge H 44cm Steve Meeting Bag.)  The refurbished sac is made of red, dark green, and dark blue box calf leather.  I am afraid that this sac is just too nice for daily use.  It is destined to be proudly displayed in my home ...
> 
> Malcolm


It's all gorgeous, but that sac a depeche is truly out of this world!!!!!


----------



## JWiseman

mshrimp said:


> I'm back!  I also thought I'd post a photo of a tri-color Sac à Dépêches that was recently expertly refurbished by Dominique at The San Francisco H Boutique.  (It's here pictured with my Rouge H 44cm Steve Meeting Bag.)  The refurbished sac is made of red, dark green, and dark blue box calf leather.  I am afraid that this sac is just too nice for daily use.  It is destined to be proudly displayed in my home ...
> 
> Malcolm



Is this Sac a recent acquisition that you had refurbished, or something you've had for a while. It is absolutely amazing! If it's a new, vintage find I must know where you found him as I need to have one just like it!


----------



## footlocker

Cormac said:


> Small pick up: 45cm Graff Hermes scarf in Royal Blue/Blanc colourway. I missed the 90cm version last years and regretted it, it's an example of Hermes being young and fresh. They rarely target my market, so I thought I'd support the cause!
> 
> I'm not a huge scarf wearer, and as the modelling photo shows it doesn't suit me much, but I like collecting Hermes scarves whose design I love, and even if they end up in their box, on my wall or on my neck I still appreciate having them



this indeed suits you so well.  you look young and bright in this scarf and tee.  well done!


----------



## makeup121

mshrimp said:
			
		

> I'm back!  I also thought I'd post a photo of a tri-color Sac à Dépêches that was recently expertly refurbished by Dominique at The San Francisco H Boutique.  (It's here pictured with my Rouge H 44cm Steve Meeting Bag.)  The refurbished sac is made of red, dark green, and dark blue box calf leather.  I am afraid that this sac is just too nice for daily use.  It is destined to be proudly displayed in my home ...
> 
> Malcolm



These are to die for....  Very nice!


----------



## Pegase

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Post-brunch shopping...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968114


Great look *Mr Posh Spice*! So well put together!


----------



## Pegase

Cormac said:


> Small pick up: 45cm Graff Hermes scarf in Royal Blue/Blanc colourway. I missed the 90cm version last years and regretted it, it's an example of Hermes being young and fresh. They rarely target my market, so I thought I'd support the cause!
> 
> I'm not a huge scarf wearer, and as the modelling photo shows it doesn't suit me much, but I like collecting Hermes scarves whose design I love, and even if they end up in their box, on my wall or on my neck I still appreciate having them


This Gavroche DOES suit you pretty well *Cormac*!
Loving your T shirt and the pairing with the Silk! (not because they are both "young and colorful" but more because you show the silks can be so much more wearable than many believe!)


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Pegase said:


> Great look *Mr Posh Spice*! So well put together!



Thanks!


----------



## CookyMonster

Fabulous pics everyone - Mr Posh you're too cool for words! sydspy your collection is droolworthy as always 

Here's me rocking a k35 with an old bally bag's sport strap ¦D


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CookyMonster said:


> Fabulous pics everyone - Mr Posh you're too cool for words! sydspy your collection is droolworthy as always
> 
> Here's me rocking a k35 with an old bally bag's sport strap ¦D
> 
> View attachment 1971077




Looking good, *CookyMonster*!


----------



## CookyMonster

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Looking good, *CookyMonster*!



Kind of you, thank you!


----------



## pretty99

CookyMonster said:


> Fabulous pics everyone - Mr Posh you're too cool for words! sydspy your collection is droolworthy as always
> 
> Here's me rocking a k35 with an old bally bag's sport strap ¦D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1971077



love it!!!


----------



## nats

mshrimp said:
			
		

> Hi all.  Long time lurker and occasional poster here.  I was extremely fortunate  to be able to order and purchase a Steve 44cm Meeting Bag in Rouge H from The Beverly Hills Store.  The entire experience was an absolute pleasure. When I picked up the bag, I  also treated myself to a pocket square that I used for an Indian-themed wedding rehearsal dinner in Savannah this past weekend.
> 
> :xtree: Enjoy & Happy Holidays!
> 
> Malcolm



Wow that looks so good!! Now I really want a steve meeting


----------



## Valmont

CookyMonster said:


> Fabulous pics everyone - Mr Posh you're too cool for words! sydspy your collection is droolworthy as always
> 
> Here's me rocking a k35 with an old bally bag's sport strap ¦D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1971077



What a brilliant combination! I have to find a strap like that for my Kelly Depeches now...


----------



## Valmont

Cormac said:


> Small pick up: 45cm Graff Hermes scarf in Royal Blue/Blanc colourway. I missed the 90cm version last years and regretted it, it's an example of Hermes being young and fresh. They rarely target my market, so I thought I'd support the cause!
> 
> I'm not a huge scarf wearer, and as the modelling photo shows it doesn't suit me much, but I like collecting Hermes scarves whose design I love, and even if they end up in their box, on my wall or on my neck I still appreciate having them



I didn't consider myself a scarf wearer at first but now I do 
I think the scarf looks great on you and more guys need to rock H scarves.


----------



## HermesIRL

mshrimp said:


> I'm back!  I also thought I'd post a photo of a tri-color Sac à Dépêches that was recently expertly refurbished by Dominique at The San Francisco H Boutique.  (It's here pictured with my Rouge H 44cm Steve Meeting Bag.)  The refurbished sac is made of red, dark green, and dark blue box calf leather.  I am afraid that this sac is just too nice for daily use.  It is destined to be proudly displayed in my home ...
> 
> Malcolm



The Steve Meeting is on my list  I have the messenger Steve 35. I'd die for a meeting in Chestnut....very handsome bags, beautiful!


----------



## HermesIRL

Hermezzy said:


> Very cute cormac!!






footlocker said:


> this indeed suits you so well.  you look young and bright in this scarf and tee.  well done!





Pegase said:


> This Gavroche DOES suit you pretty well *Cormac*!
> Loving your T shirt and the pairing with the Silk! (not because they are both "young and colorful" but more because you show the silks can be so much more wearable than many believe!)





Valmont said:


> I didn't consider myself a scarf wearer at first but now I do
> I think the scarf looks great on you and more guys need to rock H scarves.





makeup121 said:


> I think it suits you.  If u wear a white shirt, it will look perfect. Good purchase!





lil_fashionista said:


> The Graff pocket square looks great on you!



Thanks for the kind messages guys and girls! Total bunch of enablers, LOVE!


----------



## bagidiotic

Cormac said:
			
		

> Small pick up: 45cm Graff Hermes scarf in Royal Blue/Blanc colourway. I missed the 90cm version last years and regretted it, it's an example of Hermes being young and fresh. They rarely target my market, so I thought I'd support the cause!
> 
> I'm not a huge scarf wearer, and as the modelling photo shows it doesn't suit me much, but I like collecting Hermes scarves whose design I love, and even if they end up in their box, on my wall or on my neck I still appreciate having them



Fabulous look n graffiti


----------



## bagidiotic

CookyMonster said:
			
		

> Fabulous pics everyone - Mr Posh you're too cool for words! sydspy your collection is droolworthy as always
> 
> Here's me rocking a k35 with an old bally bag's sport strap ¦D



Yes it's rocking !!!!


----------



## alterego

CookyMonster said:


> Fabulous pics everyone - Mr Posh you're too cool for words! sydspy your collection is droolworthy as always
> 
> Here's me rocking a k35 with an old bally bag's sport strap ¦D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1971077


I've been waiting for a photo like this! Great mod shot!


----------



## BritAbroad

Cormac said:


> Small pick up: 45cm Graff Hermes scarf in Royal Blue/Blanc colourway. I missed the 90cm version last years and regretted it, it's an example of Hermes being young and fresh. They rarely target my market, so I thought I'd support the cause!
> 
> *I'm not a huge scarf wearer, and as the modelling photo shows it doesn't suit me much*, but I like collecting Hermes scarves whose design I love, and even if they end up in their box, on my wall or on my neck I still appreciate having them



I beg to differ, you wear Graff perfectly, it looks great on you


----------



## matt-g

That's a fantastic looking bag! I saw one of those in Heathrow in either the same or a similar color and talked myself out of it and have regretted it ever since.  I know you'll enjoy it!



mshrimp said:


> Hi all.  Long time lurker and occasional poster here.  I was extremely fortunate  to be able to order and purchase a Steve 44cm Meeting Bag in Rouge H from The Beverly Hills Store.  The entire experience was an absolute pleasure. When I picked up the bag, I  also treated myself to a pocket square that I used for an Indian-themed wedding rehearsal dinner in Savannah this past weekend.
> 
> :xtree: Enjoy & Happy Holidays!
> 
> Malcolm


----------



## Joshua Foong




----------



## HermesIRL

Joshua Foong said:
			
		

>



Cool pic josh! One of the only guys I know who can really pull off carry the birkin!!


----------



## mshrimp

Cormac said:


> The Steve Meeting is on my list  I have the messenger Steve 35. I'd die for a meeting in Chestnut....very handsome bags, beautiful!



  Thanks so much!  Chestnut is a great color .... I hope you get it someday!


----------



## mshrimp

JWiseman said:


> Is this Sac a recent acquisition that you had refurbished, or something you've had for a while. It is absolutely amazing! If it's a new, vintage find I must know where you found him as I need to have one just like it!



Thanks ... it was a find at an estate sale in Philadelphia this summer.  I took a great chance buying it, as it needed quite a bit of help.  I was very fortunate Dominique could make it look as good as it does!  Good luck finding one!


----------



## mshrimp

matt-g said:


> That's a fantastic looking bag! I saw one of those in Heathrow in either the same or a similar color and talked myself out of it and have regretted it ever since.  I know you'll enjoy it!



Thanks!  I know you can more easily buy them in darker colors like black and brown, but I had to make a request last December for Rough H and then wait ...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

mshrimp said:
			
		

> Hi all.  Long time lurker and occasional poster here.  I was extremely fortunate  to be able to order and purchase a Steve 44cm Meeting Bag in Rouge H from The Beverly Hills Store.  The entire experience was an absolute pleasure. When I picked up the bag, I  also treated myself to a pocket square that I used for an Indian-themed wedding rehearsal dinner in Savannah this past weekend.
> 
> :xtree: Enjoy & Happy Holidays!
> 
> Malcolm



Wow... rouge h Steve meeting )) super like !!!


----------



## ujili

CookyMonster said:


> Fabulous pics everyone - Mr Posh you're too cool for words! sydspy your collection is droolworthy as always
> 
> Here's me rocking a k35 with an old bally bag's sport strap ¦D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1971077



It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ujili

Cormac said:


> Small pick up: 45cm Graff Hermes scarf in Royal Blue/Blanc colourway. I missed the 90cm version last years and regretted it, it's an example of Hermes being young and fresh. They rarely target my market, so I thought I'd support the cause!
> 
> I'm not a huge scarf wearer, and as the modelling photo shows it doesn't suit me much, but I like collecting Hermes scarves whose design I love, and even if they end up in their box, on my wall or on my neck I still appreciate having them



The Scarf looks gorgeous on you!!! Congrats! I am thinking of getting one as well but maybe in the La Labortoire Du Temps design.


----------



## CookyMonster

Valmont said:


> What a brilliant combination! I have to find a strap like that for my Kelly Depeches now...





bagidiotic said:


> Yes it's rocking !!!!





alterego said:


> I've been waiting for a photo like this! Great mod shot!





pretty99 said:


> love it!!!





ujili said:


> It's gorgeous!!!!



Thank you guys - here's wishing all a blessed Xmas & Happy 2013!


----------



## Hermezzy

CookyMonster said:


> Fabulous pics everyone - Mr Posh you're too cool for words! sydspy your collection is droolworthy as always
> 
> Here's me rocking a k35 with an old bally bag's sport strap ¦D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1971077


gorgeous.  that strap matches perfectly!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Joshua Foong said:


>


very pleasant!


----------



## mshrimp

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Wow... rouge h Steve meeting )) super like !!!


 Super thanks! :santawave:


----------



## CookyMonster

Hermezzy said:


> gorgeous.  that strap matches perfectly!!!



Thanks! It was a nice coincidence the strap matches


----------



## ujili

CookyMonster said:


> Thank you guys - here's wishing all a blessed Xmas & Happy 2013!



you too!


----------



## mshrimp

Hermezzy said:


> It's all gorgeous, but that sac a depeche is truly out of this world!!!!!



 Thank you!  Dominique in San Francisco did an excellent job refurbishing the sac.  I have a few more items that are going his way after the holidays.  I'll have more interesting, vintage items to post once he's done working his magic!


----------



## Hermezzy

mshrimp said:


> Thank you!  Dominique in San Francisco did an excellent job refurbishing the sac.  I have a few more items that are going his way after the holidays.  I'll have more interesting, vintage items to post once he's done working his magic!




Oh yes! He's WONDERFUL!!! He's already made two of my SLGs look like new again and has my Dogon orange combined wallet right now.  I can't wait to see what he does with that, esp because it was in pretty rough shape... 

He and Merna are FIRST CLASS ALL THE WAY.


----------



## mshrimp

Hermezzy said:


> Oh yes! He's WONDERFUL!!! He's already made two of my SLGs look like new again and has my Dogon orange combined wallet right now.  I can't wait to see what he does with that, esp because it was in pretty rough shape...
> 
> He and Merna are FIRST CLASS ALL THE WAY.



 Yes, I wholeheartedly share your sentiments.  Both he and Merna are a pleasure with which to deal!


----------



## CookyMonster

Red friday today at the office since Xmas is not too far away! Thanks for letting me share & hv a great weekend guys


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

"Poker" wallet in Chocolat Epsom X Lanvin traveling wallet in deep green X "Silk-in" Card case in Ebene swift

New Wallet (both) roomy enough to fit eveything but small enough to fit into my Moncler duvet jacket 

Love the retro-cash clip


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CookyMonster said:


> Red friday today at the office since Xmas is not too far away! Thanks for letting me share & hv a great weekend guys
> 
> View attachment 1982921



Great pic for the holidays, *CookyMonster*!
Note to self: Buy a pair of red jeans.


----------



## pretty99

mshrimp said:


> I'm back!  I also thought I'd post a photo of a tri-color Sac à Dépêches that was recently expertly refurbished by Dominique at The San Francisco H Boutique.  (It's here pictured with my Rouge H 44cm Steve Meeting Bag.)  The refurbished sac is made of red, dark green, and dark blue box calf leather.  I am afraid that this sac is just too nice for daily use.  It is destined to be proudly displayed in my home ...
> 
> Malcolm


fabulous bags!


----------



## pretty99

chipping in with my little something something before the holiday...my Lamb Curry Kelly Long Wallet............


----------



## CookyMonster

pretty99 said:


> chipping in with my little something something before the holiday...my Lamb Curry Kelly Long Wallet............



Lamb Curry sounds like a nice dish hehehe...beautiful leather & congrats


----------



## ueynah

pretty99 said:


> chipping in with my little something something before the holiday...my Lamb Curry Kelly Long Wallet............



Looks delish!


----------



## CookyMonster

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great pic for the holidays, *CookyMonster*!
> Note to self: Buy a pair of red jeans.



Thanks for the kind compliment & happy holidays!


----------



## ueynah

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> "Poker" wallet in Chocolat Epsom X Lanvin traveling wallet in deep green X "Silk-in" Card case in Ebene swift
> 
> New Wallet (both) roomy enough to fit eveything but small enough to fit into my Moncler duvet jacket
> 
> Love the retro-cash clip



Love all especially the deep green Lanvin !


----------



## ujili

pretty99 said:


> chipping in with my little something something before the holiday...my Lamb Curry Kelly Long Wallet............



Nice wallet! and the color is lovely


----------



## ujili

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> "Poker" wallet in Chocolat Epsom X Lanvin traveling wallet in deep green X "Silk-in" Card case in Ebene swift
> 
> New Wallet (both) roomy enough to fit eveything but small enough to fit into my Moncler duvet jacket
> 
> Love the retro-cash clip



The Lanvin is super gorgeous!!! And Your black leather card case is the classic in black!


----------



## sydspy

pretty99 said:
			
		

> chipping in with my little something something before the holiday...my Lamb Curry Kelly Long Wallet............



Give me a bowl of steamy hot rice please ... Super yummy ...


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> "Poker" wallet in Chocolat Epsom X Lanvin traveling wallet in deep green X "Silk-in" Card case in Ebene swift
> 
> New Wallet (both) roomy enough to fit eveything but small enough to fit into my Moncler duvet jacket
> 
> Love the retro-cash clip



Love the money clip with cc slots ... And six slots ... very practical indeed ...


----------



## Hermezzy

CookyMonster said:


> Red friday today at the office since Xmas is not too far away! Thanks for letting me share & hv a great weekend guys
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982921


Gorgeous! What blue is that on your HAC!? It is stunning!


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> "Poker" wallet in Chocolat Epsom X Lanvin traveling wallet in deep green X "Silk-in" Card case in Ebene swift
> 
> New Wallet (both) roomy enough to fit eveything but small enough to fit into my Moncler duvet jacket
> 
> Love the retro-cash clip


Perfection!  Love your SLGs! I love beautiful SLGs...


----------



## Hermezzy

pretty99 said:


> chipping in with my little something something before the holiday...my Lamb Curry Kelly Long Wallet............


really exquisite!! post modeling shots!


----------



## Jadeite

pretty99 said:
			
		

> chipping in with my little something something before the holiday...my Lamb Curry Kelly Long Wallet............



Baaaa baaaa curry lamb so delicious!


----------



## Love-Vintage

pretty99 said:


> chipping in with my little something something before the holiday...my Lamb Curry Kelly Long Wallet............



I need my curry as well


----------



## bagidiotic

Looks like everyone is so hungry here in this thread lol


----------



## sydspy

My new vest ... With a dip dye Cest la Fete print ...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> My new vest ... With a dip dye Cest la Fete print ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986700



Lovely )))


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

My work outfit today 
Aspesi White shirt
Hermes "St Germain" Technical Toile In Blue Hussard Trousers
Hermes belt kit in Rouge H


----------



## Valmont

sydspy said:


> My new vest ... With a dip dye Cest la Fete print ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986700



Nice! I don't remember seeing the vest version of ClF before. 
Your Hermes SA is good at getting you special stuff


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> Lovely )))



Thanks Thanks ...


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> My work outfit today
> Aspesi White shirt
> Hermes "St Germain" Technical Toile In Blue Hussard Trousers
> Hermes belt kit in Rouge H



Lovely ...


----------



## sydspy

Valmont said:
			
		

> Nice! I don't remember seeing the vest version of ClF before.
> Your Hermes SA is good at getting you special stuff



My local H didn't order this vest either , but I found it in H store at Pacific Place in HKG ...


----------



## sydspy

Cest la Fete cardigan and red patent CL with a rouge H box Jet out to play with Sir Elton John ...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Cest la Fete cardigan and red patent CL with a rouge H box Jet out to play with Sir Elton John ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986773



you must have a rainbow collection of Louboutins ))) very impressive and fun


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My work outfit today
> Aspesi White shirt
> Hermes "St Germain" Technical Toile In Blue Hussard Trousers
> Hermes belt kit in Rouge H


Very nice - and love the GP in the background too!


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:
			
		

> you must have a rainbow collection of Louboutins ))) very impressive and fun



My Louboutin collection is still tiny dear ...

Mr Shadow is having a nap on a plane ... 











And Mr Medor is having fun in a Spikey garden ...


----------



## ferrip

Love this page - I just was thinking about getting a Kelly wallet - but didn't know if I could pull it off - glad I saw someone with it here - cemented my certainty that I want it! 

Just a shot from today after a rainy day late brunch. Definitely not as stunning as that blue HAC down there - but it is blue! hahaha. 

Sorry for the really awks blurry face!


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:


> My Louboutin collection is still tiny dear ...
> 
> Mr Shadow is having a nap on a plane ...
> 
> And Mr Medor is having fun in a Spikey garden ...



What a nice cheerful gathering
Everything looking great


----------



## jmen

sydspy said:


> My new vest ... With a dip dye Cest la Fete print ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986700




Love your CLF vest!!  Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## HermesIRL

sydspy said:


> My Louboutin collection is still tiny dear ...
> 
> Mr Shadow is having a nap on a plane ...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987534
> 
> 
> And Mr Medor is having fun in a Spikey garden ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987535



A Shadow! It's Official Sydspy, you have EVERYTHING I've always wanted in life....I'd die if my SA offered me one! Beautiful bag(s).... the Medor also rocks!


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> My Louboutin collection is still tiny dear ...
> 
> Mr Shadow is having a nap on a plane ...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987534
> 
> 
> And Mr Medor is having fun in a Spikey garden ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987535



Wow this is so funnnn! I can't wait to get my hands on another CL  Love the first picture )



ferrip said:


> Love this page - I just was thinking about getting a Kelly wallet - but didn't know if I could pull it off - glad I saw someone with it here - cemented my certainty that I want it!
> 
> Just a shot from today after a rainy day late brunch. Definitely not as stunning as that blue HAC down there - but it is blue! hahaha.
> 
> Sorry for the really awks blurry face!



that evelyne ooks nice on you. I was also thinking of carrying my blue H today but it was raining so I carried my other bag


----------



## Hermezzy

ferrip said:


> Love this page - I just was thinking about getting a Kelly wallet - but didn't know if I could pull it off - glad I saw someone with it here - cemented my certainty that I want it!
> 
> Just a shot from today after a rainy day late brunch. Definitely not as stunning as that blue HAC down there - but it is blue! hahaha.
> 
> Sorry for the really awks blurry face!


LOVE your Evelyne! Is it a GM or tGM!?


----------



## ferrip

Hermezzy said:


> LOVE your Evelyne! Is it a GM or tGM!?



Thank you so much! =D It's a GM! Although I was at the store today and they had the mini Evelynes. I need one! They are ADORABLE!


----------



## bagidiotic

ferrip said:


> Love this page - I just was thinking about getting a Kelly wallet - but didn't know if I could pull it off - glad I saw someone with it here - cemented my certainty that I want it!
> 
> Just a shot from today after a rainy day late brunch. Definitely not as stunning as that blue HAC down there - but it is blue! hahaha.
> 
> Sorry for the really awks blurry face!


Nice shot n lovely Evelyn
Such a cheerful blue


----------



## Hermezzy

ferrip said:


> Thank you so much! =D It's a GM! Although I was at the store today and they had the mini Evelynes. I need one! They are ADORABLE!


A Gm or TGM evelyne is one of my HG items!  I love yours...every time I hear of someone loving their evenlyne it just confirms for me that I need to get one! LOL


----------



## ferrip

Hermezzy said:


> A Gm or TGM evelyne is one of my HG items!  I love yours...every time I hear of someone loving their evenlyne it just confirms for me that I need to get one! LOL



Evelynes are so worth it - they are so easy to carry and use and are so cute and look great in any color. I think an Evelyn in every color is on my list! I just saw one in Blue Lin... I might have to go get it tmrw. It is GORGEOUS!


----------



## ujili

ferrip said:


> Love this page - I just was thinking about getting a Kelly wallet - but didn't know if I could pull it off - glad I saw someone with it here - cemented my certainty that I want it!
> 
> Just a shot from today after a rainy day late brunch. Definitely not as stunning as that blue HAC down there - but it is blue! hahaha.
> 
> Sorry for the really awks blurry face!



The color is gorgeous!!!! It looks fabulous on you. You wear it well!


----------



## HermesIRL

:santawave: I wanted to post a message to say a Big *Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays* to all my Hermes loving guy friends on here! I've been on here since June this year, and you've provided the inspiration and awe that's allowed me to buy the items I've always wanted.... and some things I didn't know I wanted (you big pack of enablers  ) THANKS for the good times! See you all in the forum soon! :santawave:


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermezzy said:


> Very nice - and love the GP in the background too!


Thanks  that is a garden party file GM... fits my work stuff like a 11" MBAir and my other tools


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermezzy said:


> A Gm or TGM evelyne is one of my HG items!  I love yours...every time I hear of someone loving their evenlyne it just confirms for me that I need to get one! LOL



Indeed... Evelyne is my go-to bag ... I have 3 TGM and 4 GM so far... and one GM for my BF and he was 'borrowing' mine frequently in the past!!!
GM fits Ipad perfectly and 11" MBAir snugly... TGM has no problem and very roomy.
I have also posted in the past how to shorten the straps for second generation and third generation Evelyne without major surgery and without using a Twilly ))))
I think on average I am getting one per year... 
The next go to bag is Garden Party File (not Garden Party). As I want to have a dark colour one for colder seasons...


----------



## ferrip

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Indeed... Evelyne is my go-to bag ... I have 3 TGM and 4 GM so far... and one GM for my BF and he was 'borrowing' mine frequently in the past!!!
> GM fits Ipad perfectly and 11" MBAir snugly... TGM has no problem and very roomy.
> I have also posted in the past how to shorten the straps for second generation and third generation Evelyne without major surgery and without using a Twilly ))))
> I think on average I am getting one per year...
> The next go to bag is Garden Party File (not Garden Party). As I want to have a dark colour one for colder seasons...



Couldn't agree more! I only just got the Evelyne - but I just saw one in Blue Lin and I think another one is in my future - very near future. 

Do they still make the GP File? I haven't seen one!


----------



## ferrip

Hey guys - - - hope this isn't too off topic. 
But I'm thinking about what color I want my next H bag to be, and I was wondering if you think there are any masculine Pinks - or maybe, more realistically, any pinks that work on guys. What do you think these H colors would be?! 
Any guys out there have pink bags?! =D 
TIA!


----------



## sydspy

ferrip said:
			
		

> Hey guys - - - hope this isn't too off topic.
> But I'm thinking about what color I want my next H bag to be, and I was wondering if you think there are any masculine Pinks - or maybe, more realistically, any pinks that work on guys. What do you think these H colors would be?!
> Any guys out there have pink bags?! =D
> TIA!



I don't believe there's any 'masculine' pink as such ... I do use my PINK be bop as a clutch ... However , the least feminine PINK in my opinion would be Boise de Rose ...


----------



## sydspy

Cormac said:
			
		

> A Shadow! It's Official Sydspy, you have EVERYTHING I've always wanted in life....I'd die if my SA offered me one! Beautiful bag(s).... the Medor also rocks!



Thank you Thank you ... The new denim ghilles is also gorgeous ...


----------



## Hermezzy

ferrip said:


> Evelynes are so worth it - they are so easy to carry and use and are so cute and look great in any color. I think an Evelyn in every color is on my list! I just saw one in Blue Lin... I might have to go get it tmrw. It is GORGEOUS!


Oooooooooo blue lin...(melts)


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage said:
			
		

> Wow this is so funnnn! I can't wait to get my hands on another CL  Love the first picture )



Thanks thanks ... With CL men's , you need to grab grab when see see ...


----------



## Hermezzy

Cormac said:


> :santawave: I wanted to post a message to say a Big *Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays* to all my Hermes loving guy friends on here! I've been on here since June this year, and you've provided the inspiration and awe that's allowed me to buy the items I've always wanted.... and some things I didn't know I wanted (you big pack of enablers  ) THANKS for the good times! See you all in the forum soon! :santawave:


Awwww - I joined in July ! We are newbie brothers!


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:
			
		

> What a nice cheerful gathering
> Everything looking great



Thanks Thanks ....


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Indeed... Evelyne is my go-to bag ... I have 3 TGM and 4 GM so far... and one GM for my BF and he was 'borrowing' mine frequently in the past!!!
> GM fits Ipad perfectly and 11" MBAir snugly... TGM has no problem and very roomy.
> I have also posted in the past how to shorten the straps for second generation and third generation Evelyne without major surgery and without using a Twilly ))))
> I think on average I am getting one per year...
> The next go to bag is Garden Party File (not Garden Party). As I want to have a dark colour one for colder seasons...


How is the GP File different from the standard one?  This is a new bag to me!


----------



## sydspy

jmen said:
			
		

> Love your CLF vest!!  Thanks for posting pics.



Me too ... so much more versatile than a cardigan .... An SA has found me another RTW in CLF print which I have been looking for ... So so happy , I will do a modelling pic when receive it ...


----------



## sydspy

ferrip said:
			
		

> Love this page - I just was thinking about getting a Kelly wallet - but didn't know if I could pull it off - glad I saw someone with it here - cemented my certainty that I want it!
> 
> Just a shot from today after a rainy day late brunch. Definitely not as stunning as that blue HAC down there - but it is blue! hahaha.
> 
> Sorry for the really awks blurry face!



Nice colour Evelyne ....


----------



## sydspy

Hermezzy said:
			
		

> How is the GP File different from the standard one?  This is a new bag to me!



It's vertically proportioned versus horizontally like other GP ...


----------



## jlxaac

Hermezzy said:


> Awwww - I joined in July ! We are newbie brothers!



Me 3! i joined in May!  Merry Xmas everyone!!!


----------



## ferrip

jlxaac said:
			
		

> Me 3! i joined in May!  Merry Xmas everyone!!!



Me Quattro! I joined in November! ... I think. Lol


----------



## leicaboss

Fellow guys, would you please help me out by showing some various outfits with your Hermes belts? I'm thinking about buying a belt but still trying to figure out what would go best with my general look...


Many thanks in advance!


----------



## sydspy

A Fetiche night out ....


----------



## sydspy

A new barenia CDC gaine attending a Sunday mass ...


----------



## makeup121

sydspy said:
			
		

> A new barenia CDC gaine attending a Sunday mass ...



That is the Shadow series? Looks fantastic!


----------



## Hermezzy

sydspy said:


> It's vertically proportioned versus horizontally like other GP ...


OH! thanks for the clarification!


----------



## sydspy

makeup121 said:
			
		

> That is the Shadow series? Looks fantastic!



Yep it is ... And they also come in black and white ... I'm so happy to have  found them all in size large...


----------



## psychedelico

gorgeous sydspy!


----------



## Jadeite

Sydspy dear, I'm very intrigued by your red loubies, its not leather?


----------



## bagidiotic

Merry xmas all gorgeous guys


----------



## sydspy

psychedelico said:
			
		

> gorgeous sydspy!



Thanks Thanks....


----------



## sydspy

Jadeite said:
			
		

> Sydspy dear, I'm very intrigued by your red loubies, its not leather?



They are leather ... So bright and cheerful ... Major love for me ... Hope there will be a pair of yellow on yellow ... ha ha ha ....


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:
			
		

> Merry xmas all gorgeous guys



Merry Christmas to you too ...

My Festive colours for the Christmas Eve..... With my mum's RC Bolide ...


----------



## lilneko69

sydspy said:


> Merry Christmas to you too ...
> 
> My Festive colours for the Christmas Eve..... With my mum's RC Bolide ...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1994362



Ooooo! So good taste runs in the family. Happy holidays!


----------



## Hermezzy

I hope all of you other fellow H lovers who share the male gender (not to exclude females from the sentiment at all, of course) have a WONDERFUL holiday filled with much joy and happiness!  Love you guys!


----------



## sydspy

A Christmas Day with my family ....
















Wish all of you a happy happy festive seasons ...


----------



## CookyMonster

With mr victoria 40 toile/barenia adopted on Boxing Day. Love3!
Happy holidays everyone


----------



## Hermezzy

CookyMonster said:


> With mr victoria 40 toile/barenia adopted on Boxing Day. Love3!
> Happy holidays everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 1996819


I love this! I didn't even know a Victoria like it existed!  Beautiful!!!!


----------



## CookyMonster

Hermezzy said:


> I love this! I didn't even know a Victoria like it existed!  Beautiful!!!!



I did a search & just found out that this style is called "victoria II briefcase" - a version with shorter handles & bigger dimensions. The full leather version in sombrero calfskin is available at hermes.com uk website now.
Yes toile & barenia combo is hard to come by & i'm loving it to bits. Thanks for sharing my excitement


----------



## Jadeite

cookymonster that's a beautiful one isn't it? glad you got it.

sydspy, OMG i need to molest that violet chevre clutch...


----------



## ferrip

Just some travels out and about with my Picotin (and the YSL Easy). Sorry you can't see the Pico very well - but I loved the background so much!


----------



## jlxaac

just wondering anyone still see Hermes Buenaventura Messenger Bag around?
are they out of production?


----------



## ujili

My arm candy for a party by my family! I hope it looks nice!


----------



## Jrs1672

Hey guys. This is my first post. I just bought my first Hermes scarf and to sure if I made a good choice or not. I need your experienced opinions. Did I do ok or did I make a mistake?


----------



## youssefm

Just wanted to drop by 

Something casual, my Louboutin sneakers and my Clic-Clac in Royal Blue w/ GHW!


----------



## makeup121

Jrs1672 said:
			
		

> Hey guys. This is my first post. I just bought my first Hermes scarf and to sure if I made a good choice or not. I need your experienced opinions. Did I do ok or did I make a mistake?



Very subtle. Great buy! Enjoy it!


----------



## ujili

Jrs1672 said:


> View attachment 1999445
> 
> 
> Hey guys. This is my first post. I just bought my first Hermes scarf and to sure if I made a good choice or not. I need your experienced opinions. Did I do ok or did I make a mistake?



You did great! The scarf is gorgeous!


----------



## Hermezzy

ujili said:


> My arm candy for a party by my family! I hope it looks nice!


GORGEOUS watch!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Jrs1672 said:


> View attachment 1999445
> 
> 
> Hey guys. This is my first post. I just bought my first Hermes scarf and to sure if I made a good choice or not. I need your experienced opinions. Did I do ok or did I make a mistake?


You did GREAT !  Dip dye c'est la fete is one hot number!! Congrats!


----------



## Hermezzy

youssefm said:


> Just wanted to drop by
> 
> Something casual, my Louboutin sneakers and my Clic-Clac in Royal Blue w/ GHW!


Very nice - LOVe that blue color - so vibrant!


----------



## Icychill

Damn I'm really linking that band


----------



## youssefm

Jrs1672 said:


> Hey guys. This is my first post. I just bought my first Hermes scarf and to sure if I made a good choice or not. I need your experienced opinions. Did I do ok or did I make a mistake?




I REALLY like that color!
I think it's a great choice


----------



## youssefm

Hermezzy said:


> Very nice - LOVe that blue color - so vibrant!


Thank you


----------



## ujili

Hermezzy said:


> GORGEOUS watch!!!



Thanks! I am thinking of a kelly watch but im wondering whether or not it will suit me...hmmm..


----------



## CookyMonster

ujili said:


> My arm candy for a party by my family! I hope it looks nice!



Breathtaking! Congrats!!


----------



## CookyMonster

youssefm said:


> Just wanted to drop by
> 
> Something casual, my Louboutin sneakers and my Clic-Clac in Royal Blue w/ GHW!



Simple & chic, less is definitely more!


----------



## ujili

CookyMonster said:


> Breathtaking! Congrats!!



Thanks!


----------



## Pegase

Jrs1672 said:


> View attachment 1999445
> 
> 
> Hey guys. This is my first post. I just bought my first Hermes scarf and to sure if I made a good choice or not. I need your experienced opinions. Did I do ok or did I make a mistake?



Dear *Jrs*! If *you* like this scarf and you *wear* it, then you made the right descicion!


----------



## Jadeite

Gotta say those sneakers are sure nice.


----------



## youssefm

CookyMonster said:


> Simple & chic, less is definitely more!



Thanks!
And yes, I prefer individual statement pieces and just keeping it simple 



Jadeite said:


> Gotta say those sneakers are sure nice.



Thanks 
I was very lucky to get them! (BTW, they are a size 41 from the women's line lol)


----------



## Jadeite

youssefm said:


> Thanks
> I was very lucky to get them! (BTW, they are a size 41 from the women's line lol)



Indeed! That's a real smart thing.. Getting some good finds in the most unexpected places.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Hermes canvas strap used with my goyard voltair. On my way to mohonk mountain. Happy new year


----------



## ujili

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 2003614
> 
> 
> Hermes canvas strap used with my goyard voltair. On my way to mohonk mountain. Happy new year



Love your goyard!


----------



## HermesIRL

Happy New Year my Hermès posse!! I've been skiing in the French alps this week and I wore my 45cm Graff Scarf in blue CW all week! I'm so happy to get use out of it, usually my scarves sit in their boxes! Back on the emerald isle next week to kick off some H hunting! Wish me luck


----------



## bagidiotic

Cormac said:


> Happy New Year my Hermès posse!! I've been skiing in the French alps this week and I wore my 45cm Graff Scarf in blue CW all week! I'm so happy to get use out of it, usually my scarves sit in their boxes! Back on the emerald isle next week to kick off some H hunting! Wish me luck



U look great
Have fun holiday
Gd luck to your h adventure


----------



## ujili

Cormac said:


> Happy New Year my Hermès posse!! I've been skiing in the French alps this week and I wore my 45cm Graff Scarf in blue CW all week! I'm so happy to get use out of it, usually my scarves sit in their boxes! Back on the emerald isle next week to kick off some H hunting! Wish me luck



Gorgeous scarf and gorgeous outfit! You look good and good luck on your H hunting!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cormac said:


> Happy New Year my Hermès posse!! I've been skiing in the French alps this week and I wore my 45cm Graff Scarf in blue CW all week! I'm so happy to get use out of it, usually my scarves sit in their boxes! Back on the emerald isle next week to kick off some H hunting! Wish me luck



So handsome, *Cormac*!
Love the bright colors, and get those scarves out of their boxes!
They need to see daylight on you.
Good luck with H hunting, it's a singular sport in a class by itself.


----------



## HermesIRL

Found a better picture of the scarf on the slopes, the other was sideways and it was all stuffed down in jacket. Also helping that my bf is in this one too   So like before it's the 45cm Graff scarf in blue CW form Autumn/Winter 2012 collaboration with Kongo.


----------



## Millicat

Great photo, and the scarf goes really well with the coat


----------



## jacknoy

Cormac said:


> Found a better picture of the scarf on the slopes, the other was sideways and it was all stuffed down in jacket. Also helping that my bf is in this one too   So like before it's the 45cm Graff scarf in blue CW form Autumn/Winter 2012 collaboration with Kongo.



So cute


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Cormac said:
			
		

> Found a better picture of the scarf on the slopes, the other was sideways and it was all stuffed down in jacket. Also helping that my bf is in this one too   So like before it's the 45cm Graff scarf in blue CW form Autumn/Winter 2012 collaboration with Kongo.



Looks fantastic


----------



## sydspy

Cormac said:
			
		

> Found a better picture of the scarf on the slopes, the other was sideways and it was all stuffed down in jacket. Also helping that my bf is in this one too   So like before it's the 45cm Graff scarf in blue CW form Autumn/Winter 2012 collaboration with Kongo.



Lovely shot ....


----------



## sydspy

An action shot of my all cotton CLF print shirt ... super love this pattern....


----------



## fatcat2523

sydspy said:


> An action shot of my all cotton CLF print shirt ... super love this pattern....
> 
> View attachment 2016168



LOVE the shirt...also your Chanel clutch...I tried the clutch in person but find the pouch is so thick without anything in it...the SA told me is meant for Ipad etc. How is it wear for yours?


----------



## glamourbag

sydspy said:


> An action shot of my all cotton CLF print shirt ... super love this pattern....
> 
> View attachment 2016168



one of the best mens shirts ever! My DH had a search for this in his size, unfortunately my SA was unlucky....Looks great on you though!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> An action shot of my all cotton CLF print shirt ... super love this pattern....
> 
> View attachment 2016168



Great CLF shirt, sydspy. You are one of the lucky ones that have it.
Much deserved, by the way!


----------



## zodiac_thr

sydspy said:


> An action shot of my all cotton CLF print shirt ... super love this pattern....
> 
> View attachment 2016168



did you cut your hair?
the whole outfit look great


----------



## sydspy

fatcat2523 said:
			
		

> LOVE the shirt...also your Chanel clutch...I tried the clutch in person but find the pouch is so thick without anything in it...the SA told me is meant for Ipad etc. How is it wear for yours?



I don't mind it actually ... love love the softness of the lamb skin ... that's why I couldn't just get one ... ha ha ha ... and it does hold a lot , though its a tad smaller than a Jige GM ...


----------



## sydspy

Thank you all for your nice compliment ... yep I'm so glad that an SA in Sydney managed to locate one in my size ... love love the print, but I don't do scarf ... So opted for a cardigan, a vest and this shirt ... ...

And yes I have decided to get my hair chopped off ... felling a little bit lighter ... ha ha ha ...


----------



## Mackypot

My daily stack


----------



## jlxaac

sydspy said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your nice compliment ... yep I'm so glad that an SA in Sydney managed to locate one in my size ... love love the print, but I don't do scarf ... So opted for a cardigan, a vest and this shirt ... ...
> 
> And yes I have decided to get my hair chopped off ... felling a little bit lighter ... ha ha ha ...



you look smart with the new hair cut!


----------



## ujili

Cormac said:


> Found a better picture of the scarf on the slopes, the other was sideways and it was all stuffed down in jacket. Also helping that my bf is in this one too   So like before it's the 45cm Graff scarf in blue CW form Autumn/Winter 2012 collaboration with Kongo.



Gorgeous scarf and a cute couple!


----------



## sydspy

jlxaac said:
			
		

> you look smart with the new hair cut!



Thank you so much ... I'm liking the short hair now ...

And here is an all cotton Coaching shirt with a Sac Goodlock ....


----------



## HermesIRL

Thanks for all the kind replies guys and girls


----------



## halohead

Chocolate 40 HAC GHW
OOTD:
Lanvin Coat
Dsquared cable knit
Balmain Jean
Gorilla Boots


----------



## HermesIRL

halohead said:


> Chocolate 40 HAC GHW
> OOTD:
> Lanvin Coat
> Dsquared cable knit
> Balmain Jean
> Gorilla Boots



Your coat and HAC are A-MAZING. I'm going through a Lanvin phase and didn't even read your outline, saw the picture and DIED!  I have a similar sweater from Hermes a few seasons ago, the Chaine d'Arce jumbo cable knit. Very stylish young gent in this outfit. Tell me though, is the HAC practical as a carry on travel bag, I ADORE it but worry that hand carrying it will be a pain? I have an LV Keepall and like having the shoulder option when I'm sick of hand carrying it.


----------



## halohead

Cormac said:


> Your coat and HAC are A-MAZING. I'm going through a Lanvin phase and didn't even read your outline, saw the picture and DIED!  I have a similar sweater from Hermes a few seasons ago, the Chaine d'Arce jumbo cable knit. Very stylish young gent in this outfit. Tell me though, is the HAC practical as a carry on travel bag, I ADORE it but worry that hand carrying it will be a pain? I have an LV Keepall and like having the shoulder option when I'm sick of hand carrying it.



I have yet to travel with this bag. I prefer top handles over crossbody/shoulder strap bags, so it's not that big of a deal for me. I can tell the size might be a problem. I don't know if it will fit on the floor in front or will have to put in the overhead bin. Maybe Jane should have her own seat??? Haha, I think not.  It might be too excessive. However, last trip I took my phantom bag which is almost the same size and that was sorta of a pain. It was so big I had a hard with it fitting on the floor. It didn't help the fact that I filled it with goodies from my trip and weighed it down. I can already imagine how heavy the HAC will be when I have it filled. I'm thinking a regular 40cm or one size down in HAC will be perfect!!! I'm so glad I didn't get a 50HAC. That thing is massive.


----------



## Jadeite

sydspy dear, looks like you've lost weight huh!


----------



## etoile de mer

Cormac said:


> Happy New Year my Hermès posse!! I've been skiing in the French alps this week and I wore my 45cm Graff Scarf in blue CW all week! I'm so happy to get use out of it, usually my scarves sit in their boxes! Back on the emerald isle next week to kick off some H hunting! Wish me luck





Cormac said:


> Found a better picture of the scarf on the slopes, the other was sideways and it was all stuffed down in jacket. Also helping that my bf is in this one too   So like before it's the 45cm Graff scarf in blue CW form Autumn/Winter 2012 collaboration with Kongo.



Wonderful photos, *Cormac*, enjoy your holiday!


----------



## etoile de mer

sydspy said:


> An action shot of my all cotton CLF print shirt ... super love this pattern....
> 
> View attachment 2016168





sydspy said:


> Thank you so much ... I'm liking the short hair now ...
> 
> And here is an all cotton Coaching shirt with a Sac Goodlock ....
> 
> View attachment 2018524




These look great on you, *sydspy*, thanks for sharing!


----------



## etoile de mer

halohead said:


> Chocolate 40 HAC GHW
> OOTD:
> Lanvin Coat
> Dsquared cable knit
> Balmain Jean
> Gorilla Boots



I love this look, *halohead*! Casual, chic, at its best!


----------



## sydspy

Jadeite said:


> sydspy dear, looks like you've lost weight huh!



You're the first person who said that ... thanks thanks ...


----------



## sydspy

etoile de mer said:


> These look great on you, sydspy, thanks for sharing!



Love love those prints ... Thanks Thanks ...


----------



## halohead

etoile de mer said:


> I love this look, *halohead*! Casual, chic, at its best!



Thank you!


----------



## halohead

out to dinner a quick snapshot......just H accessories tonight i'm afraid.


----------



## adeedee

halohead said:


> Chocolate 40 HAC GHW
> OOTD:
> Lanvin Coat
> Dsquared cable knit
> Balmain Jean
> Gorilla Boots


Wow.. You look handsome.. Love everything you wear..


----------



## adeedee

halohead said:


> I have yet to travel with this bag. I prefer top handles over crossbody/shoulder strap bags, so it's not that big of a deal for me. I can tell the size might be a problem. I don't know if it will fit on the floor in front or will have to put in the overhead bin. Maybe Jane should have her own seat??? Haha, I think not.  It might be too excessive. However, last trip I took my phantom bag which is almost the same size and that was sorta of a pain. It was so big I had a hard with it fitting on the floor. It didn't help the fact that I filled it with goodies from my trip and weighed it down. I can already imagine how heavy the HAC will be when I have it filled. I'm thinking a regular 40cm or one size down in HAC will be perfect!!! I'm so glad I didn't get a 50HAC. That thing is massive.


May I ask you few questions about HAC? I want HAC 36 so badly. Do they still make it? Birkin 35 will show up all the documents I put in. Thank you.


----------



## adeedee

ujili said:


> My arm candy for a party by my family! I hope it looks nice!


excellent imperial jade.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

ujili said:


> My arm candy for a party by my family! I hope it looks nice!



Hello, long time no see, wow love your watch, and the ring...


----------



## ujili

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Hello, long time no see, wow love your watch, and the ring...



Hey! Long time no see too...how is 2013 going for you? i gotta start bugging you again lol...and thanks...


----------



## ujili

adeedee said:


> excellent imperial jade.



Thanks!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

foxie-pooh and I window shopping up a storm today!


----------



## fashionistaO

You guys turning heads la 
Just window shopping?!?




Mr Posh Spice said:


> foxie-pooh and I window shopping up a storm today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2029454


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

fashionistaO said:


> You guys turning heads la
> Just window shopping?!?



Yes!!! Can't do real shopping like you!!! We must save for an eternity because of last year's temptations!!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Mr Posh Spice said:


> foxie-pooh and I window shopping up a storm today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2029454


perfection! I cant wait to get my hands on black birkin. who is who?


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Love-Vintage said:


> perfection! I cant wait to get my hands on black birkin. who is who?



Mr Posh Spice on the left and foxie-pooh on the right!


----------



## bagidiotic

Mr Posh Spice said:


> foxie-pooh and I window shopping up a storm today!



Fantastic duos


----------



## Mercury passes

halohead said:


> Chocolate 40 HAC GHW
> OOTD:
> Lanvin Coat
> Dsquared cable knit
> Balmain Jean
> Gorilla Boots


Stunning Outfit!
I ordered a Birkin 40, in Togo Chocolate with GH...
I'm undecided between Birkin or HAC 40!
Congrats again!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

bagidiotic said:


> Fantastic duos



Thanks!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Mercury passes said:


> Stunning Outfit!
> I ordered a Birkin 40, in Togo Chocolate with GH...
> I'm undecided between Birkin or HAC 40!
> Congrats again!



Congrats on your order! I've had both Birkin 40's and HAC 40's and honestly the Birkin is much more user friendly. For me it wasn't the weight issue but how bulky and cumbersome the base of the HAC is. Don't get me wrong I adore the profile and sleekness of the HAC but for overall day to day use the Birkin is much better. 

At one point I had 3 HAC 40's but I've sold 2 to make way for Birkin 40s...the only HAC I kept is my Toile and Barenia because it's just too beautiful to ever sell!!! Hope that helps!


----------



## Mercury passes

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Congrats on your order! I've had both Birkin 40's and HAC 40's and honestly the Birkin is much more user friendly. For me it wasn't the weight issue but how bulky and cumbersome the base of the HAC is. Don't get me wrong I adore the profile and sleekness of the HAC but for overall day to day use the Birkin is much better.
> 
> At one point I had 3 HAC 40's but I've sold 2 to make way for Birkin 40s...the only HAC I kept is my Toile and Barenia because it's just too beautiful to ever sell!!! Hope that helps!


Thank you very much, I just registered to PF, although for some time I follow your conversations, and I have a lot to learn.
I find the combination Toile - Barenia fantastic and I agree with your statement. Congrats!
Regarding the choice between Birkin HAC or 40, I just based it can be used every day, and I decided to opt for a Birkin.
About my order, I found some difficulty, because I chose Chocolate, but after the Podium in July, the SM told me that the color was not proposed for the PE 2013. The color was replaced with a new one, the name is Brune and, according to the information of my SM, should be colder than Chocolate.
We'll see ... short-coming in boutique new colors!


----------



## fashionistaO

Pfft dearies, you mean the there incoming :giggles:



Mr Posh Spice said:


> Yes!!! Can't do real shopping like you!!! We must save for an eternity because of last year's temptations!!!


----------



## halohead

adeedee said:


> May I ask you few questions about HAC? I want HAC 36 so badly. Do they still make it? Birkin 35 will show up all the documents I put in. Thank you.



Honestly, I know HAC comes in 40 & 50cm, but in the past there were 32 & 36cm. I'm not an expert, and I don't really know if those sizes still exist. Maybe some of the ladies in the forum can answer your question. I'm kinda curious myself.


----------



## halohead

Mercury passes said:


> Stunning Outfit!
> I ordered a Birkin 40, in Togo Chocolate with GH...
> I'm undecided between Birkin or HAC 40!
> Congrats again!



Thank you. HAC is big and has no pockets or compartments. For everyday use I agree with the others that a Birkin is much more functional. Also, it's taller and depending on what you put in there, it can get very slouchy. But in the end, I guess it's all a matter of preference. Congrats on your order and hopes it works out. I'm going to Europe in the summer and hoping and waiting (fingers crossed) that I can pick up a new bag.


----------



## Mercury passes

halohead said:


> Thank you. HAC is big and has no pockets or compartments. For everyday use I agree with the others that a Birkin is much more functional. Also, it's taller and depending on what you put in there, it can get very slouchy. But in the end, I guess it's all a matter of preference. Congrats on your order and hopes it works out. I'm going to Europe in the summer and hoping and waiting (fingers crossed) that I can pick up a new bag.


Thank you for the advice!
I think sooner or later to add to my wish list a HAC 40.
In my experience here in Italy is very difficult to get bags (B's, K's, or HAC) at the time of entry into the store ... otherwise this happens in Paris FSH, particularly after the delivery of the first afternoon, on a day during the week! The weekend is a bit more difficult ... 
but I think you are already aware of this.


----------



## sydspy

Mr Posh Spice said:


> foxie-pooh and I window shopping up a storm today!



Woot woot ... Super nice ....


----------



## jlxaac

just wanna share my look for the day! 
have a great day everyone!


----------



## cotonblanc

Myself with the Sac Aline in full Barenia. I have another picture with the bag folded in half as a clutch style...

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Love-Vintage

cotonblanc said:


> Myself with the Sac Aline in full Barenia. I have another picture with the bag folded in half as a clutch style...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


that's nice size everyday bag that ive been looking for! And in barenia is to die for!good choice!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Of course this is not how i wore today( nyc is freezing) but just to familiarize myself with my one and only Valentino scarf that my very good friend got me from europe.

scarf-valentino
bag-natural 40cm birkin
shoes-louboutin in suede (first spin out today!) 

Now im ready for the cest la fete scarf. Does anyone know if it is still available?


----------



## cotonblanc

Love-Vintage said:


> that's nice size everyday bag that ive been looking for! And in barenia is to die for!good choice!



Well, it is slightly huge I feel. And I am very conscious of the huge logo on the front. Not so sure about this bag. Haha. The Barenia has fully patina-ed so that is certainly wonderful!


----------



## Mercury passes

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 2034785
> 
> 
> Of course this is not how i wore today( nyc is freezing) but just to familiarize myself with my one and only Valentino scarf that my very good friend got me from europe.
> 
> scarf-valentino
> bag-natural 40cm birkin
> shoes-louboutin in suede (first spin out today!)
> 
> Now im ready for the cest la fete scarf. Does anyone know if it is still available?


Gorgeous!
Amazing outfit.
The Bag fits perfectly!
Great shoes and scarf!
Congrats...!!!


----------



## Mercury passes

cotonblanc said:


> Myself with the Sac Aline in full Barenia. I have another picture with the bag folded in half as a clutch style...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful bag!
I love Barenia!
Congrats!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

My SO Cd'A MM has finally arrived (1.5 yrs later)
It has 48 links as I want to be double as a wrap-around bracelet 
The Cd'A MM Necklace usually comes in 36 links. So I have to add 12 more links to make it work...
I am rather pleased with it!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Mercury passes said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!
> Amazing outfit.
> The Bag fits perfectly!
> Great shoes and scarf!
> Congrats...!!!



Thankyou


----------



## agencyexec

allanrvj said:


> *luxury-zurich*:


This is so nice. Where did u buy? IS it still avail? Thks.


----------



## pretty99

its must be the first to post this in this guy thread......and yes i have one, its 35 and i'm still over the moon i can get this baby from paris.......and some more too.....


----------



## adeedee

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 2034785
> 
> 
> Of course this is not how i wore today( nyc is freezing) but just to familiarize myself with my one and only Valentino scarf that my very good friend got me from europe.
> 
> scarf-valentino
> bag-natural 40cm birkin
> shoes-louboutin in suede (first spin out today!)
> 
> Now im ready for the cest la fete scarf. Does anyone know if it is still available?


very stylish, I love your shoes...


----------



## Love-Vintage

adeedee said:


> very stylish, I love your shoes...


thank you *adeedee* i try not to bump into anything


----------



## Love-Vintage

pretty99 said:


> its must be the first to post this in this guy thread......and yes i have one, its 35 and i'm still over the moon i can get this baby from paris.......and some more too.....


is this what i think it is?
I can't wait to see the whole picture! and the rest of the goodies


----------



## footlocker

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My SO Cd'A MM has finally arrived (1.5 yrs later)
> It has 48 links as I want to be double as a wrap-around bracelet
> The Cd'A MM Necklace usually comes in 36 links. So I have to add 12 more links to make it work...
> I am rather pleased with it!



I just love this idea! I need to contact my SA on SO this. Mind my asking how much more (in terms of percentage) you need to pay for the additional links?  Thanks.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

footlocker said:


> I just love this idea! I need to contact my SA on SO this. Mind my asking how much more (in terms of percentage) you need to pay for the additional links?  Thanks.



not much more i can assure you


----------



## footlocker

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> not much more i can assure you



I LOVE THIS ASSURANCE!  Merci beaucoup!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

footlocker said:


> I LOVE THIS ASSURANCE!  Merci beaucoup!



it is the wait that is the additional cost really.. the jewellery department SO can be even more tardive, but of course the product is worth the wait. The original projected date of arrival was May 2012!


----------



## HermesIRL

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My SO Cd'A MM has finally arrived (1.5 yrs later)
> It has 48 links as I want to be double as a wrap-around bracelet
> The Cd'A MM Necklace usually comes in 36 links. So I have to add 12 more links to make it work...
> I am rather pleased with it!



You beat me to it!  I'm getting a Chaine d'Arce soon! But mine will not be an SO, MM, 15 links I think. Your SO is beautiful and luxuriously versatile all at once! Congrats!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Cormac said:


> You beat me to it!  I'm getting a Chaine d'Arce soon! But mine will not be an SO, MM, 15 links I think. Your SO is beautiful and luxuriously versatile all at once! Congrats!



I have a GM Cd'A bracelet... chunkier and i don't often wear it to work as it makes to much sound whilst I am typing on my laptop.


----------



## HermesIRL

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I have a GM Cd'A bracelet... chunkier and i don't often wear it to work as it makes to much sound whilst I am typing on my laptop.



Yes, when i tried on the GM it was too big for me. Very chunky, the toggle on it was so big too! It would cause damage LOL


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage said:


> Of course this is not how i wore today( nyc is freezing) but just to familiarize myself with my one and only Valentino scarf that my very good friend got me from europe.
> 
> scarf-valentino
> bag-natural 40cm birkin
> shoes-louboutin in suede (first spin out today!)
> 
> Now im ready for the cest la fete scarf. Does anyone know if it is still available?



Nice nice ... BTW, have you found socks to wear with your Rollerboys ???


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My SO Cd'A MM has finally arrived (1.5 yrs later)
> It has 48 links as I want to be double as a wrap-around bracelet
> The Cd'A MM Necklace usually comes in 36 links. So I have to add 12 more links to make it work...
> I am rather pleased with it!



A BIG WOW ... Major love ....


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> A BIG WOW ... Major love ....



Thanks  I think it will look amazing on you too!


----------



## sydspy

My latest find .... A 29cm Jige Élan in Erain with lizard trim ... a major love at 1st sight ...


----------



## nolanm2000

sydspy said:


> My latest find .... A 29cm Jige Élan in Erain with lizard trim ... a major love at 1st sight ...



Wow sydspy that jige is amazing!!!!!
I love you louboutins


----------



## Jadeite

Sydpsy... Ahhhh...


----------



## Stevensmithlv

sydspy said:


> My latest find .... A 29cm Jige Élan in Erain with lizard trim ... a major love at 1st sight ...



Love your Hermes!


----------



## chessmont

sydspy said:


> My latest find .... A 29cm Jige Élan in Erain with lizard trim ... a major love at 1st sight ...
> 
> Beautiful!  And you look great, syd


----------



## nolanm2000

Oh Sydsoy no one will ever wear hermes like you do IMHO


----------



## nolanm2000

*sydspy*


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> Nice nice ... BTW, have you found socks to wear with your Rollerboys ???


Hey yes! I went to Macy's and found myself pairs of calvin Klein no show socks that were cotton material. No more sweat spots for my Loubies


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> My latest find .... A 29cm Jige Élan in Erain with lizard trim ... a major love at 1st sight ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047749


*sydspy*! This is way too gorgeous  love the color combination as well as leather combos!


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:


> My latest find .... A 29cm Jige Élan in Erain with lizard trim ... a major love at 1st sight ...



Omg such a rare special treasure
Congrats spy


----------



## Gixxer

sydspy said:


> My latest find .... A 29cm Jige Élan in Erain with lizard trim ... a major love at 1st sight ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047749



Love! You look fab with it as usual!


----------



## macaroonchica93

sydspy said:


> My latest find .... A 29cm Jige Élan in Erain with lizard trim ... a major love at 1st sight ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047749



Very nice outfit, and cool shoes


----------



## Mercury passes

sydspy said:


> My latest find .... A 29cm Jige Élan in Erain with lizard trim ... a major love at 1st sight ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047749


Wonderful!
I love this combo!
Congrats.


----------



## YepYep

sydspy said:


> My latest find .... A 29cm Jige Élan in Erain with lizard trim ... a major love at 1st sight ...




I just have to join the round of applause here, what a great find. And look at your smile in the second picture, you're so happy  Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> My latest find .... A 29cm Jige Élan in Erain with lizard trim ... a major love at 1st sight ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047749



Gorgeous, *sydspy*! I am just now beginning an obsession with the Jige clutch.
Very enabling pic!


----------



## plumtree

Wow, Syd, that Jige is major!  An elan with lizard...TDF!


----------



## sydspy

Thank you all for such nice compliments. ... this Jige Élan is too pretty to pass ... now back to be goooooood ... real good ...


----------



## pretty99

rocking with my new work of art........my lunch box self made SO birkin......


----------



## sydspy

pretty99 said:


> rocking with my new work of art........my lunch box self made SO birkin......



Love how you name your latest 'SO' ... ha ha ha ...


----------



## pretty99

sydspy said:


> Love how you name your latest 'SO' ... ha ha ha ...


hehehehehe, at least my lunch will be in small portion...........


----------



## Sinatra

sydspy said:


> My latest find .... A 29cm Jige Élan in Erain with lizard trim ... a major love at 1st sight ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047749



I think Jige Elan clutches are fabulous and I am going to guess that you, sydspy, just increased the Jige Elan fan club. What a wonderful find!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Thank you all for such nice compliments. ... this Jige Élan is too pretty to pass ... now back to be goooooood ... real good ...



great combo of colour and texture of your jige


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Shopping in Soho...


----------



## macaroonchica93

Mr Posh Spice said:
			
		

> Shopping in Soho...



You look very fashionable and classy


----------



## sydspy

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Shopping in Soho...



You look great , as always ....


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

sydspy said:


> You look great , as always ....



Thanks man!


----------



## Love-Vintage

pretty99 said:


> rocking with my new work of art........my lunch box self made SO birkin......



Nice work  you inspired me to tuck in my strap to extend the batwings  it actually works quite well!!



Mr Posh Spice said:


> Shopping in Soho...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2049510




fashionable as always! I wish I haven't sold my jiges:shame:
Is this at longchamp soho location?


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Love-Vintage said:


> Nice work  you inspired me to tuck in my strap to extend the batwings  it actually works quite well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fashionable as always! I wish I haven't sold my jiges:shame:
> Is this at longchamp soho location?



Thanks! You should buy another one! 

Yes it is!


----------



## nolanm2000

Is a 40 cm etoupe birkin okay for a short straight guy to use as a carry on


----------



## pretty99

nolanm2000 said:


> Is a 40 cm etoupe birkin okay for a short straight guy to use as a carry on



chic!! definitely ok for me


----------



## pretty99

Love-Vintage said:


> Nice work  you inspired me to tuck in my strap to extend the batwings  it actually works quite well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fashionable as always! I wish I haven't sold my jiges:shame:
> Is this at longchamp soho location?



thanks man!........it's a bold move


----------



## Souris

That's something captivating about the Indigo scarves...


----------



## halohead

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Shopping in Soho...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2049510



Love the jige matches perfectly with rollerboys


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

halohead said:


> Love the jige matches perfectly with rollerboys



Thanks! I'm obsessed with Louboutins!!!


----------



## licencetocook

pretty99 said:


> rocking with my new work of art........my lunch box self made SO birkin......



You look amazing! I would have never thought of such a clever idea. Brilliantly executed.


----------



## LVDragon07

Souris said:


> That's something captivating about the Indigo scarves...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2051164



There is truly something captivating about the scarves, and I love them!

May I ask the price  I'm thinking of looking for one


----------



## LVDragon07

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Shopping in Soho...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2049510



You looking absolutely amazing! Great style! Love the Clutch and shoes


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

LVDragon07 said:


> You looking absolutely amazing! Great style! Love the Clutch and shoes



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Souris

LVDragon07 said:
			
		

> There is truly something captivating about the scarves, and I love them!
> 
> May I ask the price  I'm thinking of looking for one



They are AU$470 each


----------



## sydspy

Me being bad again ... ha ha ha ...


----------



## makeup121

sydspy said:


> Me being bad again ... ha ha ha ...



This is so cool.... Love it on u...


----------



## molulu

sydspy said:


> Me being bad again ... ha ha ha ...



Congrats!! Love the new galop collection! Cant wait to see the bracelet irl! =)


----------



## HermesIRL

sydspy said:


> Me being bad again ... ha ha ha ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2064400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2064403



Oh my sydspy! Beautiful ring! Congrats! Your Jige too, TDF... is that an SO or did you pick it up normally?


----------



## Mercury passes

Hello guys,
more and more amazed by the objects shown (last Sydspy's ring... congrats!).
I recently received a birkin 40 in togo, chocolate, GH, and now I'm thinking of a new order to be placed in the next podium. After some Birkins I was thinking of a HAC, but I'm undecided between the 40 and the 50, also, what color do you recommend? (excluding black); and between Togo and Clemence?
Thank you all.


----------



## sydspy

Thanks thanks ... I've been in love with the horse head ring since I saw it on the look-book ... 

Here's another small thing I got ... a new belt ...


----------



## sydspy

Cormac said:


> Oh my sydspy! Beautiful ring! Congrats! Your Jige too, TDF... is that an SO or did you pick it up normally?



The Jige is part of a lizard trim collection ... It comes in a lot of colours ...I've seen in Mangue, Lime and Tosca .... There's also a Satin with lizard trim collection  ...


----------



## Jadeite

Bad bad sydspy ahahaha ha.....


----------



## alterego

Walking off lunch at the Miami Design District. I love the oxymoron here.


----------



## BritAbroad

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Shopping in Soho...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2049510



Head to toe fabulous! What Couvertures CW is your shawl?


----------



## BritAbroad

sydspy said:


> Me being bad again ... ha ha ha ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2064400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2064403



You're so good when you're bad, *sydspy*!


----------



## anez

sydspy said:


> Me being bad again ... ha ha ha ...



So in love with this piece! Great choice, and it looks amazing on you.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

BritAbroad said:


> Head to toe fabulous! What Couvertures CW is your shawl?



Thanks! I believe it's the Ardoise/Bleu...not sure of the official CW. Sorry!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Thanks! I believe it's the Ardoise/Bleu...not sure of the official CW. Sorry!



04 Marine/noir


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Me being bad again ... ha ha ha ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2064400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2064403



So cute!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks ... I've been in love with the horse head ring since I saw it on the look-book ...
> 
> Here's another small thing I got ... a new belt ...
> 
> View attachment 2065052



I love this belt too


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

foxie-pooh said:


> 04 Marine/noir



Haha...of course you would know all the CW's!!!


----------



## sydspy

Thanks thanks for all the nice comments ... Me debuting my latest Rollerboys in Sauge/Sauge ...with my latest love Jige Élan ...


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks for all the nice comments ... Me debuting my latest Rollerboys in Sauge/Sauge ...with my latest love Jige Élan ...



Soooooo droolicious always


----------



## LVDragon07

Souris said:


> They are AU$470 each



Thank you very much


----------



## BritAbroad

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Thanks! I believe it's the Ardoise/Bleu...not sure of the official CW. Sorry!



I just bought the Bronze/Turquoise and yours looks divine, I may need to hunt it down too.
Your whole ensemble really hits the mark on every level, stellar eye!


----------



## BritAbroad

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks for all the nice comments ... Me debuting my latest Rollerboys in Sauge/Sauge ...with my latest love Jige Élan ...
> 
> View attachment 2070878



Loving your new Jige Élan and that fabulous C'est la Fete number...AND the great new hair style you're rockin'!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

BritAbroad said:


> I just bought the Bronze/Turquoise and yours looks divine, I may need to hunt it down too.
> Your whole ensemble really hits the mark on every level, stellar eye!



Nice! Yes, you totally should!!! It's my absolute favorite print and CW! My SA had saved it for me without telling me cause she said, "It's you!" 

Thanks for the amazing compliment!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks for all the nice comments ... Me debuting my latest Rollerboys in Sauge/Sauge ...with my latest love Jige Élan ...
> 
> View attachment 2070878


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks for all the nice comments ... Me debuting my latest Rollerboys in Sauge/Sauge ...with my latest love Jige Élan ...
> 
> View attachment 2070878


Love the elan clutch + CLF cardigan combo


----------



## Love-Vintage

It's good to see lots of contributions! Here's mine for today

Inspired by *Pretty99*, I tucked in my strap to extend the wings!


----------



## ferrip

Love-Vintage said:


> It's good to see lots of contributions! Here's mine for today
> 
> Inspired by *Pretty99*, I tucked in my strap to extend the wings!



In LOVE with the color! Which is it!? Is it BE?!


----------



## BritAbroad

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Nice! Yes, you totally should!!! It's my absolute favorite print and CW! My SA had saved it for me without telling me cause she said, "It's you!"
> 
> Thanks for the amazing compliment!!!



It's very YOU!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

BritAbroad said:


> It's very YOU!



Aww thanks!


----------



## Love-Vintage

ferrip said:


> In LOVE with the color! Which is it!? Is it BE?!


Actually I have no idea... neither does my SA... she thought it was mykonos, but this is much older color that hermes produced around 1995 ish. I would like to know myself


----------



## ferrip

Love-Vintage said:


> Actually I have no idea... neither does my SA... she thought it was mykonos, but this is much older color that hermes produced around 1995 ish. I would like to know myself



Very cool! How interestinggggg! Share if you ever find out -- and at any rate - its a GREAT bag and a super enviable color!


----------



## mshrimp

A trip back from San Francisco finds me ever more grateful for Dominique's excellent craftsmanship!  First up, a VERY vintage black alligator GM agenda.  It's marked on the inside "Hermès Paris" and has a "3" stamped in the leather.  I found no other marks.  This about my limit for black, shiny, and exotic - and I'll take it!


----------



## mshrimp

Next up, a vintage, black Porte Habits Américain.  Dominique totally refurbished the exterior of the bag, replaced the lock (the original was broke), and made a new clochette and tirette for the keys. Not pictured, he also made a diamond shaped black pull for one of the two zippers on the inside of the case.  It looks exactly like the original on the other zipper.  I as astounded!


----------



## mshrimp

Final post!  A vintage briefcase, I believe it's name is Porte Document, but I could be wrong.  Dominique had to restitich some of the corners while also refurbishing it.  The handle was also beyond repair, so he made a new one.  The color of the new handle is ever so slightly lighter than the rest of the bag, but I think with time, it will darken ...


----------



## pretty99

mshrimp said:


> Final post!  A vintage briefcase, I believe it's name is Porte Document, but I could be wrong.  Dominique had to restitich some of the corners while also refurbishing it.  The handle was also beyond repair, so he made a new one.  The color of the new handle is ever so slightly lighter than the rest of the bag, but I think with time, it will darken ...





mshrimp said:


> Next up, a vintage, black Porte Habits Américain.  Dominique totally refurbished the exterior of the bag, replaced the lock (the original was broke), and made a new clochette and tirette for the keys. Not pictured, he also made a diamond shaped black pull for one of the two zippers on the inside of the case.  It looks exactly like the original on the other zipper.  I as astounded!





mshrimp said:


> A trip back from San Francisco finds me ever more grateful for Dominique's excellent craftsmanship!  First up, a VERY vintage black alligator GM agenda.  It's marked on the inside "Hermès Paris" and has a "3" stamped in the leather.  I found no other marks.  This about my limit for black, shiny, and exotic - and I'll take it!



great vintage pieces! love love love!


----------



## mshrimp

Okay, one more!  I almost forgot ... I couldn't resist the Rouge H Diabolo card case with silver and palladium plated "Clou de Selle" popper that was calling my name from the display case ... I later discovered it was marked on the inside with an M in a square.  I believe this means it was made in 2009.  Perhaps it was lost of the shuffle for a while?  Who knows ...


----------



## Jadeite

Excellent pics mshrimp and nice acquisitions.


----------



## BritAbroad

mshrimp said:


> Final post!  A vintage briefcase, I believe it's name is Porte Document, but I could be wrong.  Dominique had to restitich some of the corners while also refurbishing it.  The handle was also beyond repair, so he made a new one.  The color of the new handle is ever so slightly lighter than the rest of the bag, but I think with time, it will darken ...





mshrimp said:


> Next up, a vintage, black Porte Habits Américain.  Dominique totally refurbished the exterior of the bag, replaced the lock (the original was broke), and made a new clochette and tirette for the keys. Not pictured, he also made a diamond shaped black pull for one of the two zippers on the inside of the case.  It looks exactly like the original on the other zipper.  I as astounded!





mshrimp said:


> A trip back from San Francisco finds me ever more grateful for Dominique's excellent craftsmanship!  First up, a VERY vintage black alligator GM agenda.  It's marked on the inside "Hermès Paris" and has a "3" stamped in the leather.  I found no other marks.  This about my limit for black, shiny, and exotic - and I'll take it!



Fantastic finds, what gorgeous vintage pieces, congrats on acquiring them!


----------



## calisnoopy

BF with his various Hermes RTW, scarves and hats =)


----------



## BritAbroad

Thank you for the action shot of Courbettes! I love this scarf, it looks great on you. I was thinking of getting this for my DH.


----------



## newbie87

Nice pic...where did u get the orange jacket from? Tia


----------



## bagidiotic

calisnoopy said:


> BF with his various Hermes RTW, scarves and hats =)



Hmm great shots


----------



## bagidiotic

mshrimp said:


> Okay, one more!  I almost forgot ... I couldn't resist the Rouge H Diabolo card case with silver and palladium plated "Clou de Selle" popper that was calling my name from the display case ... I later discovered it was marked on the inside with an M in a square.  I believe this means it was made in 2009.  Perhaps it was lost of the shuffle for a while?  Who knows ...



Very awesome vintage
Very unique


----------



## calisnoopy

BritAbroad said:


> Thank you for the action shot of Courbettes! I love this scarf, it looks great on you. I was thinking of getting this for my DH.



Yayyy he loves any and all H stuff I've gotten him lol, had no idea I created a lil' H monster too lol 



newbie87 said:


> Nice pic...where did u get the orange jacket from? Tia



Hmm not sure if you were asking me? 

If you meant the Tomate suede/cashmere zip up cardigan jacket, that's from Hermes Spring Summer 2012 and we got it from H Boston boutique when I was still living in Boston =)



bagidiotic said:


> Hmm great shots



Thanks =)


----------



## buyer010

mshrimp said:


> A trip back from San Francisco finds me ever more grateful for Dominique's excellent craftsmanship!  First up, a VERY vintage black alligator GM agenda.  It's marked on the inside "Hermès Paris" and has a "3" stamped in the leather.  I found no other marks.  This about my limit for black, shiny, and exotic - and I'll take it!


What a great find!! Enjoy!


----------



## Chic Overload

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks for all the nice comments ... Me debuting my latest Rollerboys in Sauge/Sauge ...with my latest love Jige Élan ...
> 
> View attachment 2070878



Can anyone say perfection?



Love-Vintage said:


> It's good to see lots of contributions! Here's mine for today
> 
> Inspired by *Pretty99*, I tucked in my strap to extend the wings!



LOVE LOVE LOVE. I have the same roller boys & of course the B is gorgeous.

Best,

Luis


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

At work today 
Maison Martin Margiela shirt
Hermes Ceinture Etriviere 40 in Bleu Orage Clemence
Hermes Nomade Watch in Rouge H Chamounix leather strap
Naked & Famous Skinny Dark Indigo Trousers


----------



## macaroonchica93

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> At work today
> Maison Martin Margiela shirt
> Hermes Ceinture Etriviere 40 in Bleu Orage Clemence
> Hermes Nomade Watch in Rouge H Chamounix leather strap
> Naked & Famous Skinny Dark Indigo Trousers



nice outfit


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

macaroonchica93 said:


> nice outfit



Thanks


----------



## Moomoo13

Oh my! I can't wait to start on my Hermes collection! I have a few Hermes accessories but have yet to graduate to Hermes bag and belts. All these pics of you guys are making me drool!

Any suggestions on where online is best to buy pre-loved Hermes items? Pray tell! Merci!


----------



## HermesIRL

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> At work today
> Maison Martin Margiela shirt
> Hermes Ceinture Etriviere 40 in Bleu Orage Clemence
> Hermes Nomade Watch in Rouge H Chamounix leather strap
> Naked & Famous Skinny Dark Indigo Trousers



Very dapper! LOVE your belt! So much better than the belt kit!


----------



## Moomoo13

allanrvj said:


> *luxury-zurich*:


Wow nice canvass and leather combo... Is that a Birkin?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Cormac said:


> Very dapper! LOVE your belt! So much better than the belt kit!



Indeed! I am gradually giving them away to my uncles as they can use them more often!
I got two H Nathan 40 recently and will model them soon


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

TGIF smart casual work wear
1) H Polo in Rose Indien
2) Etriviere 40 in Blue Orage
3) Gap Slimfit Classic Khaki
4) H Nomade watch in Rouge H strap
5) Brunello Cucinelli brown wing-tip shoes


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Monday At work Outfit

1) H Polo in Cobalt
2) H Ceinture "Nathan" Ebene Clemence/Prune grizzly
3) Loro Piana Mole skin light grey jeans
4) H Cape Cod watch with Natural Barenia Strap


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

TGIF!
1) H Long Sleeve T Shirt in Turquoise (F/W 2011)
2) H Belt "Nathan" in Ebene/Plume
3) Loro Piana Moleskin Jeans
4) Maison Margiela "Replica" Trainer (not shown)


----------



## Jadeite

You are quite the clothes horse, it's nice that you get through your wardrobe and enjoy it so much.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Jadeite said:


> You are quite the clothes horse, it's nice that you get through your wardrobe and enjoy it so much.



Well... it is fun and practical at the same time... I enjoy it


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> TGIF!
> 1) H Long Sleeve T Shirt in Turquoise (F/W 2011)
> 2) H Belt "Nathan" in Ebene/Plume
> 3) Loro Piana Moleskin Jeans
> 4) Maison Margiela "Replica" Trainer (not shown)


Very beautiful looks and well worn!!


----------



## pretty99

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> TGIF!
> 1) H Long Sleeve T Shirt in Turquoise (F/W 2011)
> 2) H Belt "Nathan" in Ebene/Plume
> 3) Loro Piana Moleskin Jeans
> 4) Maison Margiela "Replica" Trainer (not shown)



tres chic~~!!


----------



## Jammerau

my birkin and my kdt


----------



## pretty99

Jammerau said:


> my birkin and my kdt



very nice!! and love the doggy too......super cute!


----------



## Unlimit

Jammerau said:


> my birkin and my kdt


 
What size is your B?


----------



## sissy milano

Jammerau said:


> my birkin and my kdt



perfection 40 B with your CDG T-shirt
congrats


----------



## ujili

Jammerau said:


> my birkin and my kdt



Looks awesome! black is the ultimate classic.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermezzy said:


> Very beautiful looks and well worn!!


Thanks


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermezzy said:


> Very beautiful looks and well worn!!





pretty99 said:


> tres chic~~!!



ThanKs


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

"Spring"-look at the office 
1) Maison Martin Margiela slim-fit shirt in Mauve/Pink
2) Gap Slim-fit Classic Khaki in Fresh Green
3) H Belt "Nathan" in Ebene Clemenece
4) Brunello Cuccunelli Wingtip in Chocolate (not shown)
5) H Watch "Cape Cod" in Ebene barenia strap


----------



## pretty99

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> "Spring"-look at the office
> 1) Maison Martin Margiela slim-fit shirt in Mauve/Pink
> 2) Gap Slim-fit Classic Khaki in Fresh Green
> 3) H Belt "Nathan" in Ebene Clemenece
> 4) Brunello Cuccunelli Wingtip in Chocolate (not shown)
> 5) H Watch "Cape Cod" in Ebene barenia strap



Very nice again dear...........

but is it the angle or........this picture makes me blush a bit.........especially below the belt...


----------



## ahmoo

pretty99 said:


> Very nice again dear...........
> 
> but is it the angle or........this picture makes me blush a bit.........especially below the belt...



 agree!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

pretty99 said:


> Very nice again dear...........
> 
> but is it the angle or........this picture makes me blush a bit.........especially below the belt...



OMG LOL!!! yes it is the angle (or not).
I am at work so nothing NSFW hahaha!!!


----------



## Jammerau

Unlimit said:


> What size is your B?


Size 40cm


----------



## Jammerau

ujili said:


> Looks awesome! black is the ultimate classic.


my Birkin is not black.. it is actually navy blue..


----------



## Jammerau

sissy milano said:


> perfection 40 B with your CDG T-shirt
> congrats


thanks..


----------



## Chic Overload

Here's a picture of my clic bracelet that I got for Christmas. 

It's so adorable. 

-Luis


----------



## Hermezzy

Chic Overload said:


> Here's a picture of my clic bracelet that I got for Christmas.
> 
> It's so adorable.
> 
> -Luis


Very beautiful.  And timelessly classic.  Congrats!


----------



## doves75

Hi guys....I'm so glad I found this forum!! I just want to know...which one is better the Birkin 40 or 45 or the HAC is better for men? I want a sturdier bag that will hold its shape even if its not full with stuffing. Thanks!!


----------



## doves75

_bella_ said:


> I've got to put up the pics of Hermes Only, who rocks his Hermes, oh yeah!



Hi Bella....what size is your Birkin?? Very nice color too!!


----------



## doves75

Love-Vintage said:


> It's good to see lots of contributions! Here's mine for today
> 
> Inspired by *Pretty99*, I tucked in my strap to extend the wings!



Great bag with great color!! What is the size? Do you know which one is rarer the Birkin or the Birkin HAC?


----------



## doves75

halohead said:


> Chocolate 40 HAC GHW
> OOTD:
> Lanvin Coat
> Dsquared cable knit
> Balmain Jean
> Gorilla Boots



Wow....looking good!! 
So the HAC 40 is heavier than the regular Birkin? What about if its compare with Birkin 40 or 45?

Thanks.


----------



## doves75

CookyMonster said:


> Red friday today at the office since Xmas is not too far away! Thanks for letting me share & hv a great weekend guys
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982921



Great Bag. May I know the size and the color? Thank you.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Vacation in Nice, Cote d'Azur 
1) H cotton crepe T-shirt in Piment (S/S 13)

A day in Monaco
2) H long sleeve linen jersey T in Cobalt (S/S 13)
    H Astrologie Nouvelle light twill summer scarf 140x140cm
    H Horn Scarf Ring 
    Moncler "Leopold" spring jacket
    Gap slim-fit khaki trousers
    Martin Margiela "Replica" trainers


----------



## Jadeite

what are you eating happily over there? looks like a big block of cheese!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Jadeite said:


> what are you eating happily over there? looks like a big block of cheese!


Brie de Truffe (Brie with black truffle filling)... It is so good that my BF and I were eating it like cheesecake with champagne ))))


----------



## Jadeite

That's a huge chunk of cheese if I didn't see he bubbly I'd have thought almost...it was a pie.


----------



## spit_fire69

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Brie de Truffe (Brie with black truffle filling)... It is so good that my BF and I were eating it like cheesecake with champagne ))))



you have great taste.....


----------



## jglaca

Glad to see other guys love Hermes also


----------



## pretty99

jglaca said:


> Glad to see other guys love Hermes also



there are lots of guys into H here too!


----------



## jglaca

Well it is great to have found a place to share my Hermes hobby with others that can relate


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

First day back to work...
1) H polo in Rose Indien
    H Belt "etriviere" 40 Clemence in Ebene
    Gap Slim-fit Trousers in Fresh Green
    H "Nomade" watch


----------



## macaroonchica93

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Vacation in Nice, Cote d'Azur
> 1) H cotton crepe T-shirt in Piment (S/S 13)
> 
> A day in Monaco
> 2) H long sleeve linen jersey T in Cobalt (S/S 13)
> H Astrologie Nouvelle light twill summer scarf 140x140cm
> H Horn Scarf Ring
> Moncler "Leopold" spring jacket
> Gap slim-fit khaki trousers
> Martin Margiela "Replica" trainers



nice outfit


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Brie de Truffe (Brie with black truffle filling)... It is so good that my BF and I were eating it like cheesecake with champagne ))))



You look great, *ORFEO ROUGE*, and that Brie de Truffe looks delightful!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

VigeeLeBrun said:


> You look great, *ORFEO ROUGE*, and that Brie de Truffe looks delightful!



Thanks


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

macaroonchica93 said:


> nice outfit



Thanks


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Post-Humpday work-wear... singular temp surge to 22C today...

H Cotton Crepe T-Shirt in Piment
H Etriviere 40 Belt in Clemence in Bleu Orage
Gap Slim-fit patterned dress trousers
Cartier Tank Francaise Watch


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Post-Humpday work-wear... singular temp surge to 22C today...
> 
> H Cotton Crepe T-Shirt in Piment
> H Etriviere 40 Belt in Clemence in Bleu Orage
> Gap Slim-fit patterned dress trousers
> Cartier Tank Francaise Watch


I just love your outfit postings, orfeo! Please continue to do so! They are welcome additions to this thread!  BTW - how are you enjoying your Evelynes?  You have 10, right?  Do you use them daily?


----------



## viacarolina2394

Jammerau said:


> my birkin and my kdt



love your foamposites and birkin!!!!!!

Sneakers & Hermes! woot woot!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermezzy said:


> I just love your outfit postings, orfeo! Please continue to do so! They are welcome additions to this thread!  BTW - how are you enjoying your Evelynes?  You have 10, right?  Do you use them daily?



Thanks for the comment! I take a pic once in awhile when I am bored or in between appointments  

I figure this is a space for guys modeling H so I assume we are allowed to do more than just bags and SLG... It is always extra special when our H fans here showing pics with H clothes on 

I do love my Evelynes and I use them almost daily... I use the GM ones more for regular weekdays, and TGM for big meetings or travelling. People have been asking me "... why not other bags by H.." I have one Garden party folio (vertical one) and a jige. Have tried on a Jypsiey but looks better on my friend than on me, she ended up buying a Jypsiere and a Lindy that day ... 

I am a practical guy... I think about "mileage" a lot. As I am working and on the road often. Furthermore, I drive during the week for work, so I WALK everywhere when I am off! Therefore, heavy bags, cumbersome bags will not work for me... nor something that I will only use once in a blue moon.

The appeal factors of Evelynes for me:- The low brand profile, the classic and classy colours, slim side-way profile (thinner yet giving than Jypsiere and most other bags), can easily packed in a carry-on luggage (tried it many times), versatile dimension (GM is perfect for Ipad and MBA 11" and TGM is perfect for MBP 13"), Totally unisex (my friends and family borrowed them for travelling), Easy for storage at home (stacked five of them in their dustbags with no problem)... there are many advantages of this lovely bag.

That being said... we ALL need one sturdy HAC 40 for light travelling... that is forever on my list down the road LOL!!!  But at the moment... I still have room for for more Evelyne  Birkins look great on my relatives and friends (and of course all the H fan boys on here... they sure rock them!!!) 

p.s. I only have 8 LOL --- GM x 4 and TGM x 4 ... hence room for more!


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Thanks for the comment! I take a pic once in awhile when I am bored or in between appointments
> 
> I figure this is a space for guys modeling H so I assume we are allowed to do more than just bags and SLG... It is always extra special when our H fans here showing pics with H clothes on
> 
> I do love my Evelynes and I use them almost daily... I use the GM ones more for regular weekdays, and TGM for big meetings or travelling. People have been asking me "... why not other bags by H.." I have one Garden party folio (vertical one) and a jige. Have tried on a Jypsiey but looks better on my friend than on me, she ended up buying a Jypsiere and a Lindy that day ...
> 
> I am a practical guy... I think about "mileage" a lot. As I am working and on the road often. Furthermore, I drive during the week for work, so I WALK everywhere when I am off! Therefore, heavy bags, cumbersome bags will not work for me... nor something that I will only use once in a blue moon.
> 
> The appeal factors of Evelynes for me:- The low brand profile, the classic and classy colours, slim side-way profile (thinner yet giving than Jypsiere and most other bags), can easily packed in a carry-on luggage (tried it many times), versatile dimension (GM is perfect for Ipad and MBA 11" and TGM is perfect for MBP 13"), Totally unisex (my friends and family borrowed them for travelling), Easy for storage at home (stacked five of them in their dustbags with no problem)... there are many advantages of this lovely bag.
> 
> That being said... we ALL need one sturdy HAC 40 for light travelling... that is forever on my list down the road LOL!!!  But at the moment... I still have room for for more Evelyne  Birkins look great on my relatives and friends (and of course all the H fan boys on here... they sure rock them!!!)
> 
> p.s. I only have 8 LOL --- GM x 4 and TGM x 4 ... hence room for more!


Thank you for the wonderful reply!  I'd love to see a pic of your entire Evelyne 'family' together someday! LOL  What colors do you have?  Are they all clemence?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermezzy said:


> Thank you for the wonderful reply!  I'd love to see a pic of your entire Evelyne 'family' together someday! LOL  What colors do you have?  Are they all clemence?



TGM = Black, Ebene (Buffalo), Etoupe, Bleu Thalassa
GM = Graphite, Gris Touturelle, Vert de Gris and Bleu Abyss
(I gave my BF a GM in Cafe - I have all intention to "borrow" it back once in a while)
I would like to have a GM  Alezan and/or a GM Rouge H
They are all in Clemence, except my Ebene which is in Buffalo leather


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> TGM = Black, Ebene (Buffalo), Etoupe, Bleu Thalassa
> GM = Graphite, Gris Touturelle, Vert de Gris and Bleu Abyss
> (I gave my BF a GM in Cafe - I have all intention to "borrow" it back once in a while)
> I would like to have a GM  Alezan and/or a GM Rouge H
> They are all in Clemence, except my Ebene which is in Buffalo leather


Just stunning.  I'm jealous of your bf!!!! haha!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Hermes Tendresse Feline scarf and my Hermes Behapi (I think?) Double Tour bracelet to London Fashion Week...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermezzy said:


> Just stunning.  I'm jealous of your bf!!!! haha!



My BF was using his E-III GM in Cafe (Nice, France)... I was using my Vert de Gris E-III GM Amazone


----------



## Jammerau

viacarolina2394 said:


> love your foamposites and birkin!!!!!!
> 
> Sneakers & Hermes! woot woot!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## ujili

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my Hermes Tendresse Feline scarf and my Hermes Behapi (I think?) Double Tour bracelet to London Fashion Week...



Sassy!!! Looking good and sharp!


----------



## sydspy

I have been away for a while ... Nice seeing lots of inspiring photos of men's with H ... 

I've recently found my latest love ... a handsome crinoline Jige Élan ... 





And me with my other latest love from LV , but also has a bit of Hermes on me ... he he he ...


----------



## sydspy

A collage of me with various clutches and accessories ...


----------



## pretty99

sydspy said:


> A collage of me with various clutches and accessories ...
> 
> View attachment 2154534



looking great as always darling!


----------



## sydspy

With accessories ...


----------



## sydspy

Thanks darling pretty99 ...


----------



## doves75

sydspy said:


> With accessories ...
> 
> View attachment 2154566



What a Nice collections you hv there!! &#128512;


----------



## sydspy

doves75 said:


> What a Nice collections you hv there!! &#128512;



Thanks Thanks ...


----------



## Chic Overload

sydspy said:


> With accessories ...
> 
> View attachment 2154566


 
What collection you have! I'm obsessed with those CDCs.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> A collage of me with various clutches and accessories ...
> 
> View attachment 2154534



YOU ARE looking fantastic!!! Love the H items too  I love the new look!!!!!


----------



## mp4

sydspy said:


> With accessories ...
> 
> View attachment 2154566



Looking fab *sydspy*!  Shrinking before our eyes!

Is the silver bracelet a boucle sellier?  I've seen a belt like this but never the bracelet!  Love!!!!


----------



## Pegase

sydspy said:


> A collage of me with various clutches and accessories ...
> 
> View attachment 2154534


Of course all H accessories are WOW but what I am really loving are your shirts! gorgeous patterns!!! I also like your new hair cut too, like a radical make over ! ! ! ;-9


----------



## ueynah

Happy to see you back in action!  looking fab as always!


----------



## Mercury passes

sydspy said:


> I have been away for a while ... Nice seeing lots of inspiring photos of men's with H ...
> 
> I've recently found my latest love ... a handsome crinoline Jige Élan ...
> 
> View attachment 2154519
> View attachment 2154520
> 
> 
> And me with my other latest love from LV , but also has a bit of Hermes on me ... he he he ...
> 
> View attachment 2154523
> View attachment 2154526


Beautiful Color!
Congrats


----------



## Mercury passes

Hello to all!
I recently received my Birkin 40 Togo Chocolat, GH, and I'm already thinking about the next order ...
I'm very torn between the 43 Victoria and the Bolide 45! I would like a big bag for everyday use.
What do you recommend? especially in what colors? (except black).
Thanks again ...


----------



## pretty99

Mercury passes said:


> Hello to all!
> I recently received my Birkin 40 Togo Chocolat, GH, and I'm already thinking about the next order ...
> I'm very torn between the 43 Victoria and the Bolide 45! I would like a big bag for everyday use.
> What do you recommend? especially in what colors? (except black).
> Thanks again ...



congrats on your new B!! you can also think about Bolide Relax in 45, it's much lighter in weight and it's very casual and chic, comes in lots of nice color too if you like colors


----------



## plumtree

sydspy said:


> I have been away for a while ... Nice seeing lots of inspiring photos of men's with H ...
> 
> I've recently found my latest love ... a handsome crinoline Jige Élan ...
> 
> View attachment 2154519
> View attachment 2154520
> 
> 
> And me with my other latest love from LV , but also has a bit of Hermes on me ... he he he ...
> 
> View attachment 2154523
> View attachment 2154526



Hey Sydspy, looking great and love all the pairings.  Your crin Jige is just so cool!


----------



## Mercury passes

pretty99 said:


> congrats on your new B!! you can also think about Bolide Relax in 45, it's much lighter in weight and it's very casual and chic, comes in lots of nice color too if you like colors


Thanks for the advice!
Last week I tried a Bolide Relax, the color was Etain, but the size was 40... too small for my needs.
I love the colorful bags and I'm opting for a shade of green or blue.


----------



## sydspy

plumtree said:


> Hey Sydspy, looking great and love all the pairings.  Your crin Jige is just so cool!



Thanks thanks ...


----------



## sydspy

I'm overly excited of my latest find ... still on a cloud9 ...

A 40cm full leather Kelly Lakis in Etain swift ... My 1st Kelly ...


----------



## cotonblanc

sydspy said:


> I'm overly excited of my latest find ... still on a cloud9 ...
> 
> A 40cm full leather Kelly Lakis in Etain swift ... My 1st Kelly ...
> 
> View attachment 2161082



Congrats! You always get the best stuff. If you don't mind me nosing, what was the damage for the beauty? I've always loved the Lakis and Etain is such a great manly neutral! 

Thanks.


----------



## pretty99

sydspy said:


> I'm overly excited of my latest find ... still on a cloud9 ...
> 
> A 40cm full leather Kelly Lakis in Etain swift ... My 1st Kelly ...
> 
> View attachment 2161082



looking smashing darling!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doves75

sydspy said:


> I'm overly excited of my latest find ... still on a cloud9 ...
> 
> A 40cm full leather Kelly Lakis in Etain swift ... My 1st Kelly ...
> 
> View attachment 2161082



Congrats!!! With your new Kelly!! It looks very nice on you!!


----------



## ferrip

sydspy said:


> I'm overly excited of my latest find ... still on a cloud9 ...
> 
> A 40cm full leather Kelly Lakis in Etain swift ... My 1st Kelly ...
> 
> View attachment 2161082



Wow!!! Congrats!!! This is on my wishlist! =D Great great find!


----------



## plumtree

sydspy said:


> I'm overly excited of my latest find ... still on a cloud9 ...
> 
> A 40cm full leather Kelly Lakis in Etain swift ... My 1st Kelly ...
> 
> View attachment 2161082



Congrats!  A 40 Lakis is such a cool bag.  Well done and you look great with your Lakis!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> I'm overly excited of my latest find ... still on a cloud9 ...
> 
> A 40cm full leather Kelly Lakis in Etain swift ... My 1st Kelly ...
> 
> View attachment 2161082



LOVE IT 
I always hope that they will have something like this for Birkin


----------



## Mercury passes

sydspy said:


> I'm overly excited of my latest find ... still on a cloud9 ...
> 
> A 40cm full leather Kelly Lakis in Etain swift ... My 1st Kelly ...
> 
> View attachment 2161082


Amazing!
Congrats


----------



## se7en_november

sydspy said:


> I'm overly excited of my latest find ... still on a cloud9 ...
> 
> A 40cm full leather Kelly Lakis in Etain swift ... My 1st Kelly ...
> 
> View attachment 2161082


 
Congrats and enjoy! Beautiful bag. Nice new hairstyle too!


----------



## sydspy

Thank you all for the nice comments ... I'm sooooooo in love with this Lakis ...


----------



## sydspy

Yes ... A Birkin Lakis would be really nice ... ORFEO ROUGE H


----------



## Jadeite

sydspy dear, even more to celebrate! your new look - new svelte figure, hairdo and very sexy image.


----------



## sydspy

Jadeite said:


> sydspy dear, even more to celebrate! your new look - new svelte figure, hairdo and very sexy image.



You've made me blushed ... thanks thanks ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> sydspy dear, even more to celebrate! your new look - new svelte figure, hairdo and very sexy image.



Agree! *sydspy*, you are looking great!


----------



## lara0112

hey guys

I have decided to get my DH a pair of izmir sandals - he doesn't know H and isn't into anything super luxurious (except for cars and technology etc) but it will give me some perverse satisfaction to know that I got a designer shoe that is beyond the 200 Euro range on his feet LOL. we live in Saudi and this is the perfect environment to wear these as everyone wears sandals even at work.

my question now: he usually wears size 43 but has wide feet. my experience with H ladies shoes is that they cut wide, is that true for the izmir sandal? should I get 43 or 43.5 or even 44? any advice is most welcome as I have to buy online.


----------



## sydspy

lara0112 said:


> hey guys
> 
> I have decided to get my DH a pair of izmir sandals - he doesn't know H and isn't into anything super luxurious (except for cars and technology etc) but it will give me some perverse satisfaction to know that I got a designer shoe that is beyond the 200 Euro range on his feet LOL. we live in Saudi and this is the perfect environment to wear these as everyone wears sandals even at work.
> 
> my question now: he usually wears size 43 but has wide feet. my experience with H ladies shoes is that they cut wide, is that true for the izmir sandal? should I get 43 or 43.5 or even 44? any advice is most welcome as I have to buy online.



They are true to size for my feet ... I wear 42 in any brands , and I also wear 42 in Izmir... Hope it helps ...


----------



## sydspy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agree! *sydspy*, you are looking great!



You've been sooooo nice ... thanks thanks ...


----------



## lara0112

*Sydspy* - thanks a lot! this helps -  do you find the sandals slim cut?


----------



## sydspy

lara0112 said:


> *Sydspy* - thanks a lot! this helps -  do you find the sandals slim cut?



I do ... and I believe that Izmir would not fit well with anyone with wide feet ..


----------



## lara0112

sydspy said:


> I do ... and I believe that Izmir would not fit well with anyone with wide feet ..



thanks a lot for your help - shame but these won't work then.


----------



## sydspy

lara0112 said:


> thanks a lot for your help - shame but these won't work then.



It would be best to try them on in person ...


----------



## sydspy

A Lakis in action ...


----------



## psychedelico

looking gorgeous, sydspy!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> A Lakis in action ...
> View attachment 2168735



Work it baby!!!


----------



## sydspy

psychedelico said:


> looking gorgeous, sydspy!!



Thanks Thanks ...


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Work it baby!!!



Trying my best ... ha ha ha ...


----------



## doves75

sydspy said:


> A Lakis in action ...
> View attachment 2168735



looking good ...always. Love the Lakis!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> A Lakis in action ...
> View attachment 2168735



Rock that look, *sydspy*!


----------



## sydspy

Thanks thanks for the nice comments ... here's a simple stacking ...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks for the nice comments ... here's a simple stacking ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172475



Like the clic clac


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Like the clic clac



They are great everyday cuffs ...


----------



## ModernDistrict

Me wearing my new Kelly Dog Extreme in fauve barenia


----------



## sydspy

ModernDistrict said:


> Me wearing my new Kelly Dog Extreme in fauve barenia
> 
> View attachment 2174410



Super love the extreme ... Mine is in PHW ...


----------



## ModernDistrict

sydspy said:


> Super love the extreme ... Mine is in PHW ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174551



Very nice! Love it!


----------



## doves75

ModernDistrict said:


> Me wearing my new Kelly Dog Extreme in fauve barenia
> 
> View attachment 2174410



Very nice!! Looks good with your skin color!! &#128512;


----------



## JWiseman

ModernDistrict said:


> Me wearing my new Kelly Dog Extreme in fauve barenia
> 
> View attachment 2174410





sydspy said:


> Super love the extreme ... Mine is in PHW ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174551



Here's mine in black matte gator with PHW!


----------



## Hermezzy

ModernDistrict said:


> Me wearing my new Kelly Dog Extreme in fauve barenia
> 
> View attachment 2174410


Extremely chic and very beautiful!


----------



## sydspy

JWiseman said:


> Here's mine in black matte gator with PHW!



Super love this ... still waiting for one to come out in a large size ... hopefully soon soon ...


----------



## doves75

JWiseman said:


> Here's mine in black matte gator with PHW!



Love the matte alligator!!


----------



## JWiseman

sydspy said:


> Super love this ... still waiting for one to come out in a large size ... hopefully soon soon ...



Sydspy....mine is the large size


----------



## sydspy

JWiseman said:


> Sydspy....mine is the large size



Oh WoW ... Where is mine ??? ha ha ha ... 

here's a couple of shots with my handsome Jige Élan in Crinoline ...


----------



## JWiseman

I just purchased a yellow gold John Hardy chain bracelet and wanted to share with you some soon to be "everyday stacks". Let me know if you think these are "man" enough as sometimes I think I'm moving into Liberace territory with all of this jewelry on...but I just love it.


----------



## Souris

JWiseman said:


> I just purchased a yellow gold John Hardy chain bracelet and wanted to share with you some soon to be "everyday stacks". Let me know if you think these are "man" enough as sometimes I think I'm moving into Liberace territory with all of this jewelry on...but I just love it.



They look good!


----------



## Ulf

JWiseman said:


> I just purchased a yellow gold John Hardy chain bracelet and wanted to share with you some soon to be "everyday stacks". Let me know if you think these are "man" enough as sometimes I think I'm moving into Liberace territory with all of this jewelry on...but I just love it.



I think they look good. The stones might make them a little bit Liberace, but noone can outdo him.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

JWiseman said:


> I just purchased a yellow gold John Hardy chain bracelet and wanted to share with you some soon to be "everyday stacks". Let me know if you think these are "man" enough as sometimes I think I'm moving into Liberace territory with all of this jewelry on...but I just love it.




Liberace territory? No way, they look great.


----------



## JWiseman

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Liberace territory? No way, they look great.



Thanks Vigee, you are too kind.


----------



## mp4

JWiseman said:


> I just purchased a yellow gold John Hardy chain bracelet and wanted to share with you some soon to be "everyday stacks". Let me know if you think these are "man" enough as sometimes I think I'm moving into Liberace territory with all of this jewelry on...but I just love it.



Love these looks!!!!  I think the design of the Hardy bracelet is pretty masculine.


----------



## sydspy

JWiseman said:


> I just purchased a yellow gold John Hardy chain bracelet and wanted to share with you some soon to be "everyday stacks". Let me know if you think these are "man" enough as sometimes I think I'm moving into Liberace territory with all of this jewelry on...but I just love it.



Nice nice ...


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> Super love the extreme ... Mine is in PHW ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174551


is that scarf ring on your finger? or is it H ring? is it sterling silver? 
it looks lovely!


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage said:


> is that scarf ring on your finger? or is it H ring? is it sterling silver?
> it looks lovely!



It's a scarf ring ... ha ha ha ... love it , but don't wear scarf ... 

I'm sooooo happy to have found a black Extreme in a large size ... And of course I don't wear them together out like that's ... Ha ha ha...


----------



## sydspy

Me with my 29cm Medor Clutch ...


----------



## pretty99

sydspy said:


> Me with my 29cm Medor Clutch ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181130



chic chic chic as always!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> It's a scarf ring ... ha ha ha ... love it , but don't wear scarf ...
> 
> I'm sooooo happy to have found a black Extreme in a large size ... And of course I don't wear them together out like that's ... Ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181128


wow those are gorgeous!!


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage said:


> wow those are gorgeous!!



Thanks Thanks ... I want a couple of alligator ones ... Please Please come to me ... ha ha ha ...


----------



## sydspy

With my latest Mr Noir Extreme ...


----------



## doves75

JWiseman said:


> I just purchased a yellow gold John Hardy chain bracelet and wanted to share with you some soon to be "everyday stacks". Let me know if you think these are "man" enough as sometimes I think I'm moving into Liberace territory with all of this jewelry on...but I just love it.



Hi JWiseman...those bracelet looks good on you.
May i ask you what size is the your kelly extreme. My wrist circumference is about 7.5 inches and I tried the Large size but a bit too loose if i use the middle slot. I have to go all the way to the 1st lot to fit my wrist. Is yours Large size? Do you like it wearing it like in the pic(the clasp is on the 1st slot)
Have you tried the small size?

Thanks!!


----------



## JWiseman

doves75 said:


> Hi JWiseman...those bracelet looks good on you.
> May i ask you what size is the your kelly extreme. My wrist circumference is about 7.5 inches and I tried the Large size but a bit too loose if i use the middle slot. I have to go all the way to the 1st lot to fit my wrist. Is yours Large size? Do you like it wearing it like in the pic(the clasp is on the 1st slot)
> Have you tried the small size?
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi Doves, thank you! I wear my Large CDC on the last slot (smallest) so I thought I would need the KE in Large as well bc I know the KD runs small...but the KE runs large. I bought my KE sight unseen so I didn't get to try it on. I can wear it on the center slot but it spins around so I wear it on the 1st (smallest) slot so I don't bang it into anything. My wrist is about 7.25 inches in circumference. I haven't had the opportunity to try the small on but I imagine I would have to wear it on the largest setting (which I do not like the look of).

Hope that helps!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> With my latest Mr Noir Extreme ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182632
> View attachment 2182633



Great pics, *sydspy*! Congrats on Mr. Noir Extreme! Looks so handsome with your chaine d'ancre bracelet.


----------



## sydspy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great pics, *sydspy*! Congrats on Mr. Noir Extreme! Looks so handsome with your chaine d'ancre bracelet.



Thanks Thanks ... 

Me with an SD27cm in Violine Chèvre ... 




And my usual stacking ...


----------



## doves75

JWiseman said:


> Hi Doves, thank you! I wear my Large CDC on the last slot (smallest) so I thought I would need the KE in Large as well bc I know the KD runs small...but the KE runs large. I bought my KE sight unseen so I didn't get to try it on. I can wear it on the center slot but it spins around so I wear it on the 1st (smallest) slot so I don't bang it into anything. My wrist is about 7.25 inches in circumference. I haven't had the opportunity to try the small on but I imagine I would have to wear it on the largest setting (which I do not like the look of).
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks for the reply JWiseman!! I think we have the same wrist size. I just tried it on again for the second time. It was loose and swivel on the second slot and perfect on the 1st. So, the SA said may be to try on the KE size small and wear it on the last slot, which I prefer. 
It was alligator, in maise color, PHW, but i like it in darker colors like yours. 
I guess I need to be patient. 

Thanks again JWiseman. &#128512;


----------



## sydspy

Need something to brighten up this gloomy day ... With a Rouge H Box Jet Clutch ... and my usual stacking ...


----------



## Love-Vintage

JWiseman said:


> I just purchased a yellow gold John Hardy chain bracelet and wanted to share with you some soon to be "everyday stacks". Let me know if you think these are "man" enough as sometimes I think I'm moving into Liberace territory with all of this jewelry on...but I just love it.


Oooh love everything  especially the gator...


----------



## Love-Vintage

My recent shopping spree... I was and still in the black mode 

Hermes capecod TGM double, birkin 40cm clemence gh, jypsiere 37cm clemence


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 2185228
> View attachment 2185229
> View attachment 2185230
> 
> 
> My recent shopping spree... I was and still in the black mode
> 
> Hermes capecod TGM double, birkin 40cm clemence gh, jypsiere 37cm clemence



Looking great ...


----------



## sydspy

With the Jige Élan in Etain with Lizard trim ... And my usual stacking ...


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> Looking great ...


Thank you your etain elan and CDC is to die for


----------



## Souris

Kelly Relax on a short weekend gateway.


----------



## CookyMonster

Souris said:


> View attachment 2186587
> 
> 
> Kelly Relax on a short weekend gateway.



My HG & you rock it so well!


----------



## Souris

CookyMonster said:


> My HG & you rock it so well!



Thanks mister


----------



## sydspy

With Mr handsome Crinoline Jige Élan ...


----------



## doves75

Souris said:


> View attachment 2186587
> 
> 
> Kelly Relax on a short weekend gateway.



Hi Souris....What color is your Kelly relax? do you put bag insert inside the Kelly?  Thanks!! )


----------



## Souris

doves75 said:


> Hi Souris....What color is your Kelly relax? do you put bag insert inside the Kelly?  Thanks!! )



Colour is Gris Souris. I did not use a bag insert.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sydspy said:


> With the Jige Élan in Etain with Lizard trim ... And my usual stacking ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186141
> View attachment 2186143



Love everything ! The Etain is gorgy on you.


----------



## sydspy

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love everything ! The Etain is gorgy on you.



Thanks thanks ... I also prefer Etain to Etoupe ... 

With a Sac Goodlock and my usual stacking ...


----------



## doves75

Souris said:


> Colour is Gris Souris. I did not use a bag insert.



Thanks for your reply.....I have one in Biscuit. )


----------



## Souris

doves75 said:


> Thanks for your reply.....I have one in Biscuit. )



Biscuit is a lovely colour. It will be nice to see more pictures of people using Kelly Relax.


----------



## Mercury passes

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks ... I also prefer Etain to Etoupe ...
> 
> With a Sac Goodlock and my usual stacking ...
> View attachment 2188530
> View attachment 2188531


I fall in love with your Shadow CDC... it's fantastic!


----------



## Mercury passes

I need your help ...
I decided to order a Bolide 45 in Togo or Clemence, but I'm undecided about the color. The options are: Canopee Vert, Vert Olive, Orage and Bleu Bleu de Pusse. And what hardware to choose?


----------



## emojosh

Sydspy you look so happy! Love the pics!


----------



## sydspy

emojosh said:


> Sydspy you look so happy! Love the pics!



Thank you ... I'm always happy ...


----------



## sydspy

Mercury passes said:


> I fall in love with your Shadow CDC... it's fantastic!



Me too ... I should have got the rouge one as well ... ha ha ha ...


----------



## sydspy

With an MM Be-Bop ... and my usual stacking ...


----------



## doves75

Souris said:


> Biscuit is a lovely colour. It will be nice to see more pictures of people using Kelly Relax.



Thanks...I will post pic for sure. )


----------



## doves75

sydspy said:


> With an MM Be-Bop ... and my usual stacking ...
> View attachment 2190025
> View attachment 2190026



I love the Clovis...looks good with the clic clac!! )
Hopefully Hermes will make an extreme version of Clovis in different colors and leather.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks ...* I also prefer Etain to Etoupe* ...
> 
> With a Sac Goodlock and my usual stacking ...
> View attachment 2188530
> View attachment 2188531



Love etain! It is the most versatile color IMO, and I use my etain K35 almost every day.
It photographs a little warm brown at times, but it really is the most delicious grey.

*sydspy*, you always make me smile. Pass on that sunny disposition to me!


----------



## Anfang

sydspy said:


> With an MM Be-Bop ... and my usual stacking ...
> View attachment 2190025
> View attachment 2190026


Gosh, this is beautiful !


----------



## sydspy

Thanks thanks for all the nice comments ... 

With another MM Be-bop in Pink and the usual stacking ...


----------



## sydspy

Mr Noir Extreme is out to play ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> Mr Noir Extreme is out to play ...
> View attachment 2192800




Handsome and love the black and white T, very on-trend, *sydspy*!


----------



## sydspy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Handsome and love the black and white T, very on-trend, *sydspy*!



Thanks thanks ... You've been too kind ...


----------



## sydspy

Mr Noir Extreme out and about ... Again ...


----------



## Mercury passes

sydspy said:


> Mr Noir Extreme out and about ... Again ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2194433


Wonderful KDE... I'll love it!
And Amazing shoes... 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Myrkur

sydspy said:


> Mr Noir Extreme out and about ... Again ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2194433



Cool outfit and is that a Chanel laptop case?


----------



## sydspy

Myrkur said:


> Cool outfit and is that a Chanel laptop case?



Thanks thanks , yes its a chanel clutch, but I didn't know it was a laptop case ... he he he ...


----------



## sydspy

Mercury passes said:


> Wonderful KDE... I'll love it!
> And Amazing shoes...
> Congrats!!!



Yep the extreme is really something ... major love myself as well ...


----------



## Myrkur

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks , yes its a chanel clutch, but I didn't know it was a laptop case ... he he he ...



Oh haha! Maybe it is a clutch, I always thought it was a laptop case, oh well it can function for both


----------



## sydspy

Myrkur said:


> Oh haha! Maybe it is a clutch, I always thought it was a laptop case, oh well it can function for both



Good idea indeed ... but the laptop needs to be tiny , 12 inch and under ...


----------



## azzart

Souris said:


> View attachment 2186587
> 
> 
> Kelly Relax on a short weekend gateway.



This is my dream bag! You're so lucky to have it.


----------



## sydspy

My usual stacking ... and a Birdie belt strap ...


----------



## jlxaac

Just wanna share a recent bday gift 
Mr Jypsiere 31 in Black!


----------



## pretty99

jlxaac said:


> Just wanna share a recent bday gift
> Mr Jypsiere 31 in Black!



what a nice B-day gift! happy b-day!


----------



## pretty99

sydspy said:


> My usual stacking ... and a Birdie belt strap ...
> View attachment 2195432
> View attachment 2195433



red hot dear..........red hot!!


----------



## BritAbroad

sydspy said:


> Mr Noir Extreme out and about ... Again ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2194433



Fabulous, *sydspy*!! You're always rockin' a new look (loving the new hair) and there are few guys who's H closet I'd like to raid more than yours!


----------



## sydspy

jlxaac said:


> Just wanna share a recent bday gift
> Mr Jypsiere 31 in Black!



Lovely b'day present ...


----------



## sydspy

pretty99 said:


> red hot dear..........red hot!!



ha ha ha ... Red is one of my fav colours , in fact I love any bright cheerful colours ...


----------



## sydspy

BritAbroad said:


> Fabulous, *sydspy*!! You're always rockin' a new look (loving the new hair) and there are few guys who's H closet I'd like to raid more than yours!



Thanks thanks. But my closet is not that worth raiding ... ha ha ha ... Believe me you ...


----------



## sydspy

My usual stacking ...


----------



## BritAbroad

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks. But my closet is not that worth raiding ... ha ha ha ... Believe me you ...



Au contraire, you've a number of enviable beauties!


----------



## sydspy

BritAbroad said:


> Au contraire, you've a number of enviable beauties!



Ha ha ha ... 

My usual stacking ...


----------



## BritAbroad

sydspy said:


> Ha ha ha ...
> 
> My usual stacking ...
> View attachment 2197702
> View attachment 2197703



*swoon!*


----------



## jlxaac

thanks Pretty99 and Spyspy  
btw love ur Chanel clutch Spyspy!  i just finally manage to get one in SG after searching all over London, Paris and Japan but its in Black Caviar.


----------



## Love-Vintage

jlxaac said:


> Just wanna share a recent bday gift
> Mr Jypsiere 31 in Black!


how cute!


----------



## sydspy

jlxaac said:


> thanks Pretty99 and Spyspy
> btw love ur Chanel clutch Spyspy!  i just finally manage to get one in SG after searching all over London, Paris and Japan but its in Black Caviar.



Yours must be a different one ... Mine is the one with a zipper top though , unless they come out in caviar now ...


----------



## sydspy

BritAbroad said:


> *swoon!*



Thanks thanks ... You're one of my number one fans here ... he he he ...

My usual stacking ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> My usual stacking ...
> View attachment 2196835
> View attachment 2196836



*sydspy*, you always make me smile after looking at your pics!


----------



## sydspy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *sydspy*, you always make me smile after looking at your pics!



Smiling is good ... Laughing would not be nice ... ha ha ha ...


----------



## JWiseman

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks ... You're one of my number one fans here ... he he he ...
> 
> My usual stacking ...
> 
> View attachment 2199191



Looking sharp Sydspy!


----------



## BritAbroad

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks ... You're one of my number one fans here ... he he he ...
> 
> My usual stacking ...
> 
> View attachment 2199191



 :worthy: haha!


----------



## sydspy

JWiseman said:


> Looking sharp Sydspy!



Thanks thanks ...


----------



## sydspy

BritAbroad said:


> :worthy: haha!



You're still the best ... he he he ...


----------



## sydspy

Usual stacking with another side of this three way clutch from LV ...


----------



## jlxaac

sydspy said:


> Yours must be a different one ... Mine is the one with a zipper top though , unless they come out in caviar now ...



Yup mine is with a zipper top too. I guess they must have come out with a caviar version.
Apologies for hijacking here ! Just wanna share.


----------



## sydspy

jlxaac said:


> Yup mine is with a zipper top too. I guess they must have come out with a caviar version.
> Apologies for hijacking here ! Just wanna share.



WOW the caviar looks sooo nice and manlier ... he he he ...


----------



## doves75

This is my new bb....hopefully I will get my croc KE soon


----------



## Anfang

doves75 said:


> This is my new bb....hopefully I will get my croc KE soon
> 
> View attachment 2208588
> View attachment 2208589


Suits you perfectly !


----------



## doves75

Anfang said:


> Suits you perfectly !



Thanks Anfang. I tried the black one but when I tried the Barenia, I fell in love right away. )


----------



## Anfang

doves75 said:


> Thanks Anfang. I tried the black one but when I tried the Barenia, I fell in love right away. )


Barenia....  How could you resist ?


----------



## sydspy

doves75 said:


> This is my new bb....hopefully I will get my croc KE soon
> 
> View attachment 2208588
> View attachment 2208589



Super love the extreme ...


----------



## sydspy

My latest Clic HH to my collection ... Maroon Glacé and Juane Canari ...


----------



## loves

sydspy said:


> My latest Clic HH to my collection ... Maroon Glacé and Juane Canari ...
> 
> View attachment 2209078
> View attachment 2209079



wah....

love the canary yellow  these things are so addictive


----------



## sydspy

loves said:


> wah....
> 
> love the canary yellow  these things are so addictive



They are indeed ...


----------



## doves75

sydspy said:


> Super love the extreme ...



I agree....but sometimes it's hard to find them at the store.


----------



## sydspy

Totally agree ... my two large size Extreme was so hard to find ... now hoping to come across two more smaller scale gator ones ...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> My latest Clic HH to my collection ... Maroon Glacé and Juane Canari ...
> 
> View attachment 2209078
> View attachment 2209079



I love your ClicClac collection  so colourful Sydspy baby!!!
WHat happen to some of them!? they have some dark spots on the H part  I wonder if they can refurbish them like the belt buckles...
Again they are Fab!!!


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I love your ClicClac collection  so colourful Sydspy baby!!!
> WHat happen to some of them!? they have some dark spots on the H part  I wonder if they can refurbish them like the belt buckles...
> Again they are Fab!!!



They are silver not palladium coated so they can be tarnished ... it can get cleaned up easily with a silver cloth but I always bring them into any H stores to be cleaned ...


----------



## lulilu

OMGoodness, Sydspy!  Your clicclac collection is bigger than my computer screen!!!!   Wow!


----------



## sydspy

lulilu said:


> OMGoodness, Sydspy!  Your clicclac collection is bigger than my computer screen!!!!   Wow!



Super love the Men's Clic HH ... unfortunately, Hermes doesn't put out new colours that often ... 

Trying out a friend's special order 100cm canvas strap on my 40cm Kelly Lakis messenger style ...


----------



## fatcat2523

I was offered three Extreme large (2 in large size and 1 small) by my SA. However it seems "too big" for me. So I passed. I am jealous how you guys wear in so nice and HOT!


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:


> Super love the Men's Clic HH ... unfortunately, Hermes doesn't put out new colours that often ...
> 
> Trying out a friend's special order 100cm canvas strap on my 40cm Kelly Lakis messenger style ...
> 
> View attachment 2211271



Fabulous look our dear spy
Amazing lakis


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:


> Fabulous look our dear spy
> Amazing lakis



Thanks thanks ... I'm loving the zip pockets on the Lakis ... Sooooo convenient ...


----------



## bagidiotic

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks ... I'm loving the zip pockets on the Lakis ... Sooooo convenient ...



Indeed
My first lakis is also on d way
Looking forward too


----------



## sydspy

bagidiotic said:


> Indeed
> My first lakis is also on d way
> Looking forward too



WoW WoW please show it to us when you get the beauty ...


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> Super love the Men's Clic HH ... unfortunately, Hermes doesn't put out new colours that often ...
> 
> Trying out a friend's special order 100cm canvas strap on my 40cm Kelly Lakis messenger style ...
> 
> View attachment 2211271


Love the lakis so elegant...

And of course the givenchy shirt


----------



## Giovanni_Rocco

I love seeing other guys rocking HERMES!!!! I just do not get why they have to cover their faces? ROCK YOUR BAG WITH PRIDE GUYS!!


----------



## Giovanni_Rocco

sydspy said:


> Super love the Men's Clic HH ... unfortunately, Hermes doesn't put out new colours that often ...
> 
> Trying out a friend's special order 100cm canvas strap on my 40cm Kelly Lakis messenger style ...
> 
> View attachment 2211271



 Now, this is how your rock a bag!!!!


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage said:


> Love the lakis so elegant...
> 
> And of course the givenchy shirt



Thanks thanks ... 

love the Lakis so much so that I'm using it again today ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks ...
> 
> love the Lakis so much so that I'm using it again today ...
> 
> View attachment 2212483
> View attachment 2212486



The Lais is TDF, *sydspy* and I am loving your vibrant yellow shirt with the accent on your trainers.


----------



## zodiac_thr

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks ...
> 
> love the Lakis so much so that I'm using it again today ...
> 
> View attachment 2212483
> View attachment 2212486



Sydspy, may i ask where your buckle is from, it looks so cool


----------



## sydspy

zodiac_thr said:


> Sydspy, may i ask where your buckle is from, it looks so cool



It's an Hermes buckle ...


----------



## sydspy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The Lais is TDF, *sydspy* and I am loving your vibrant yellow shirt with the accent on your trainers.



Thanks thanks ... you may have noticed that I love vibrant colours ... ha ha ha ...


----------



## zodiac_thr

sydspy said:


> It's an Hermes buckle ...
> View attachment 2213025



Oh this one, first time I see a mod shot of it. It looks really good on you


----------



## Anfang

sydspy said:


> Thanks thanks ...
> 
> love the Lakis so much so that I'm using it again today ...
> 
> View attachment 2212483
> View attachment 2212486


*sydspy*, I DIE for your Lakis and buckle !!!


----------



## sydspy

Anfang said:


> *sydspy*, I DIE for your Lakis and buckle !!!



Thanks thanks ...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> They are silver not palladium coated so they can be tarnished ... it can get cleaned up easily with a silver cloth but I always bring them into any H stores to be cleaned ...



Oh I did not know that they are sterling silver until you told me here! Now the price makes sense ))))
I have just ordered the Brun-Marron and Bleu-Indien .. going to London end of July and I will see what they have for their fall/winter collection


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> It's an Hermes buckle ...
> View attachment 2213025



lovely buckle


----------



## tammywks

This photo of Taiwanese singer/ actor Show Lo with Lindy was taken last Summer, but it has been published again on Taiwan Apple Daily yesterday. He shows that Lindy can look good on men.


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Oh I did not know that they are sterling silver until you told me here! Now the price makes sense ))))
> I have just ordered the Brun-Marron and Bleu-Indien .. going to London end of July and I will see what they have for their fall/winter collection



They are addictive indeed ... you will want all the colours ... ha ha ha ... 

Here's a photo of the after the clean up ... back to bling bling again ...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

sydspy said:


> They are addictive indeed ... you will want all the colours ... ha ha ha ...
> 
> Here's a photo of the after the clean up ... back to bling bling again ...
> 
> View attachment 2216966



Oh no LOL!!!! They are indeed lovely after the cleanup


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

This is inspired by Sydspy ...
My Bleu-Indien C-HH (wearing H polo in Rose-Indien)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> They are addictive indeed ... you will want all the colours ... ha ha ha ...
> 
> Here's a photo of the after the clean up ... back to bling bling again ...
> 
> View attachment 2216966



*sydspy*, you kill me. What a great collection!


----------



## sydspy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> This is inspired by Sydspy ...
> My Bleu-Indien C-HH (wearing H polo in Rose-Indien)



Nice colour blocking going on there ... I was so thinking of getting this colour but its soooo similar to my green one ...


----------



## sydspy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *sydspy*, you kill me. What a great collection!



Thanks thanks I'm so in love with the clic HH...


----------



## chris is a guy

Lurking since Jan 2013 - let's try a first post.

Kilim white gold ring:




Glamour shot with the fiancée's engagement ring (not super sparkly under low light at a restaurant):


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

chris is a guy said:


> Lurking since Jan 2013 - let's try a first post.
> 
> Kilim white gold ring:
> 
> View attachment 2222720
> 
> 
> Glamour shot with the fiancée's engagement ring (not super sparkly under low light at a restaurant):
> 
> View attachment 2222721



Welcome to tPF!! Love your name... Should have really done the same thing... Often confused as a girl too... (take note ladies)...

Love the ring, well done, my man, you got style and taste!!   (both your one and the engagement ring!! Sadly I will be forever alone :'( ) 

You will roll down many slopes once you join tPF!!


----------



## Anfang

chris is a guy said:


> Lurking since Jan 2013 - let's try a first post.
> 
> Kilim white gold ring:
> 
> View attachment 2222720
> 
> 
> Glamour shot with the fiancée's engagement ring (not super sparkly under low light at a restaurant):
> 
> View attachment 2222721


Ssusits you perfectly ! Congrats for your ring, and for your first post !


----------



## bagidiotic

chris is a guy said:


> Lurking since Jan 2013 - let's try a first post.
> 
> Kilim white gold ring:
> 
> View attachment 2222720
> 
> 
> Glamour shot with the fiancée's engagement ring (not super sparkly under low light at a restaurant):
> 
> View attachment 2222721



Beautiful n stylo ring
Congrats


----------



## doves75

chris is a guy said:


> Lurking since Jan 2013 - let's try a first post.
> 
> Kilim white gold ring:
> 
> View attachment 2222720
> 
> 
> Glamour shot with the fiancée's engagement ring (not super sparkly under low light at a restaurant):
> 
> View attachment 2222721



Very nice ring!! Congrats!!


----------



## sydspy

chris is a guy said:


> Lurking since Jan 2013 - let's try a first post.
> 
> Kilim white gold ring:
> 
> View attachment 2222720
> 
> 
> Glamour shot with the fiancée's engagement ring (not super sparkly under low light at a restaurant):
> 
> View attachment 2222721



Nice ring ...


----------



## doves75

Never expect to wear black and GHW CDC but it's such a classic...and I could not resist.
Sorry...I still have the plastic on &#128522;


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I


----------



## H1837

What are considered the signature bags for men? Is there bags they make for men that are comparable to the Kelly and Birken? Something that will fit a 15" laptop?


----------



## JWiseman

H1837 said:


> What are considered the signature bags for men? Is there bags they make for men that are comparable to the Kelly and Birken? Something that will fit a 15" laptop?



You can do a HAC 40...even a Birkin 40 or 50. HAC has taller proportions so it looks more masculine. Of course there's always the Steve or one of the briefcases - Kelly Depeches or Sac a Depeches.


----------



## H1837

What is an HAC? Could anyone post a picture of it?

I like the Birkin, but would feel a little uncomfortable carrying it. Is the large Birkin different in anyway from the womans purse?

What are the general thoughts on the Steve bag? I guess this bag isn't considered as coveted as a Birken or the others?


----------



## doves75

H1837 said:


> What is an HAC? Could anyone post a picture of it?
> 
> I like the Birkin, but would feel a little uncomfortable carrying it. Is the large Birkin different in anyway from the womans purse?
> 
> What are the general thoughts on the Steve bag? I guess this bag isn't considered as coveted as a Birken or the others?



HAC is basically has almost those same look as Birkin but taller. If you google or look at ebay you will find pictures of it. You can look up this item number at ebay 200934168279. The seller post good pictures of HAC 40.
Personally I like both, besides a lot of guys (I assume you are...  ) wear Birkin 40, depends on your stature. If you are shorter than may be you can go with 35. 
Steve bag....to be honest...I'm not really a fan. Hermes need to come up with new men's bags. No this bag is not as coveted as his sisters the Birkin and Kelly.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## H1837

Thank you so much. I am going to take a look at the HAC. What colors would you recommend for a guy (I am a guy haha). I'm going to check out the Birken 40 as well. I am about 6 ft, which do you think would be better? I think the HAC looks a little funny with how stretched it is.

I don't mean this in a bad way at all, but are you sure it wouldn't look funny for a straight guy to carry one of these bags (birken/HAC)?


----------



## H1837

Does Hermes make mens wallets? I have been looking in the boutiques and none seem to carry any mens wallet?

I don't have the best sense of whats fashionable, would it be bad to have a wallet that matched the bag?


----------



## ModernDistrict

H1837 said:


> What are considered the signature bags for men? Is there bags they make for men that are comparable to the Kelly and Birken? Something that will fit a 15" laptop?


 
Well I have a Kelly Depeche and I totally love it. I think it's masculine, but its more sort of a business bag. Last week I tried on a Kelly Relax 50 and it's amazing!! It's much lighter than a Birkin 40/50 or a HAC and you can also wear it on your shoulder.
Hope this helps


----------



## ModernDistrict

H1837 said:


> Does Hermes make mens wallets? I have been looking in the boutiques and none seem to carry any mens wallet?
> 
> I don't have the best sense of whats fashionable, would it be bad to have a wallet that matched the bag?


 
Check out the black Bearn wallet. They are very nice and in an epsom leather it looks more masculine!


----------



## doves75

H1837 said:


> Thank you so much. I am going to take a look at the HAC. What colors would you recommend for a guy (I am a guy haha). I'm going to check out the Birken 40 as well. I am about 6 ft, which do you think would be better? I think the HAC looks a little funny with how stretched it is.
> 
> I don't mean this in a bad way at all, but are you sure it wouldn't look funny for a straight guy to carry one of these bags (birken/HAC)?



H1837....I believe there's more and more guys wearing Birkin and HAC these days. In Europe and Asia for sure but also in America. For your stature (6ft medium built) I think 40 is the best size and since you are tall, you will be able to carry a HAC. There's also size 50 but more like travel bag. 
In order to know which one looks better you just need to try it on for sure or at least look at pictures (google: guy with birkin, etc) and also hermes fashion show video (not all featuring Birkin) then try to picture yourself carry it. 

Good luck!! )


----------



## H1837

Thank you so much for all your help.

Can anyone recommend a store that will actually have some of this stuff in stock so I can check it out? I travel a lot, but it seems like they never have most of this stuff or if they do they will have it in one odd color.

Has anyone ever shopped at the Saint Honore store in Paris? Do they actually have a good amount of stuff in stock? I walked around in the store, but wasn't really interested in anything at the time so didn't talk to any SAs


----------



## HermesHunk

H1837 said:


> What is an HAC? Could anyone post a picture of it?
> 
> I like the Birkin, but would feel a little uncomfortable carrying it. Is the large Birkin different in anyway from the womans purse?
> 
> What are the general thoughts on the Steve bag? I guess this bag isn't considered as coveted as a Birken or the others?


Hermes has yet to come up with THE men's bag of the same iconic stature as the Birkin. While I've a HAC 50 in Fjord Ebene and Fjord Graphite I don't consider these true "men's" bags in the pure sense of the meaning. The styles that have been introduced the past few years for men fall flat for me. They are so quiet as to be bland with no personality. Steve?! I don't think so!!To come up with an iconic timeless men's bag is a huge challenge...but I'm certain would be a huge success. If women will want to SO this style in women's colors then it would be a win-win for all!


----------



## ferrip

I'm not sure if it helps but Madison has a Black travel Birkin out right now, and a bunch of of travel Bolides!


----------



## ClassicLabels

H1837 said:


> Does Hermes make mens wallets? I have been looking in the boutiques and none seem to carry any mens wallet?
> 
> I don't have the best sense of whats fashionable, would it be bad to have a wallet that matched the bag?


Yes they do make wallets, rather more masculine one's that I think are made for men. They don't show up too much on the US website but you can find them in store. Currently on the UK website is the MC2 Copernic and the citizen twill. Also, I think the trusty 'ol Calvi is suitable for men too. Links below:

Citizen Twill: http://uk.hermes.com/leather/small-leather-goods/wallet/compact-long-wallet-silk-in-24930.html

MC2 Copernic: http://uk.hermes.com/leather/small-leather-goods/card-case/copernic-wallet-15466.html 

Calvi (On US Website): http://usa.hermes.com/leather/small...gurable-product-slg-calvi-cardcase-26083.html


----------



## Hermezzy

chris is a guy said:


> Lurking since Jan 2013 - let's try a first post.
> 
> Kilim white gold ring:
> 
> View attachment 2222720
> 
> 
> Glamour shot with the fiancée's engagement ring (not super sparkly under low light at a restaurant):
> 
> View attachment 2222721


Gorgeous ring - so unique and yet so understated all at once.  Beautiful.


----------



## se7en_november

Just returned from a trip to the South of France and managed to fund the following: 

Mini Clous




Touareg buckle ( was looking for this for ages and almost gave in and wanted to buy off ebay)


----------



## se7en_november

Cuff links






	

		
			
		

		
	
. 

FYI, a limited range of the fall winter RTW and shoes are available in Cannes and Monaco but they seemed already to have sold out the smaller sizes.


----------



## bagidiotic

se7en_november said:


> Just returned from a trip to the South of France and managed to fund the following:
> 
> Mini Clous
> 
> View attachment 2237824
> 
> 
> Touareg buckle ( was looking for this for ages and almost gave in and wanted to buy off ebay)
> 
> View attachment 2237825



Lovely purchases


----------



## Anfang

se7en_november said:


> Cuff links
> 
> View attachment 2237829
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> FYI, a limited range of the fall winter RTW and shoes are available in Cannes and Monaco but they seemed already to have sold out the smaller sizes.


Nice finds ! Esp love the cufflinks !


----------



## Hermezzy

se7en_november said:


> Cuff links
> 
> View attachment 2237829
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> FYI, a limited range of the fall winter RTW and shoes are available in Cannes and Monaco but they seemed already to have sold out the smaller sizes.


All very beautiful items...so classy and timeless.  You will wear them with joy and class!


----------



## doves75

Thanks for update posted on TPF... I was able to snatched KE black crocodile matte. &#128512;


----------



## Anfang

Wow !!!! That's one bracelet ! Congrats !!!!


----------



## Aarponen

Anfang said:


> Wow !!!! That's one bracelet ! Congrats !!!!



Could not agree more! Amazing! Love this thread, keep it up guys!!!!


----------



## doves75

Anfang said:


> Wow !!!! That's one bracelet ! Congrats !!!!



Thanks Anfang and Aarponen!! We're glad that this thread existed!! &#128522;


----------



## JWiseman

doves75 said:


> Thanks for update posted on TPF... I was able to snatched KE black crocodile matte. &#128512;
> View attachment 2239366
> View attachment 2239367



Doves...we're twins!!! Congratulations, I love my matte gator KE! Enjoy yours.


----------



## doves75

JWiseman said:


> Doves...we're twins!!! Congratulations, I love my matte gator KE! Enjoy yours.



Thanks JWiseman!! 
I love it a lot....already start wearing it in less than 24 hrs. &#128522;


----------



## cotonblanc

doves75 said:
			
		

> Thanks for update posted on TPF... I was able to snatched KE black crocodile matte.



Congrats. The matte crocodile is just stunning! I wish I can find a KD in this specification. I just need one (like how they always say pre-slippery slope)!


----------



## doves75

cotonblanc said:


> Congrats. The matte crocodile is just stunning! I wish I can find a KD in this specification. I just need one (like how they always say pre-slippery slope)!



Thanks Cotonblanc....and Yea....that's true...after the 1st, there's more to come. I score 2 more after the 1st in less than 4 weeks. )


----------



## DrTr

doves75 said:


> Thanks for update posted on TPF... I was able to snatched KE black crocodile matte. &#128512;
> View attachment 2239366
> View attachment 2239367


Perfect extreme!  I absolutely love this bracelet. You wear it well.


----------



## matthewlikesLV

jlxaac said:


> Yup mine is with a zipper top too. I guess they must have come out with a caviar version.
> Apologies for hijacking here ! Just wanna share.



Omg I haven't been able to find this piece anywhere


----------



## doves75

DrTr said:


> Perfect extreme!  I absolutely love this bracelet. You wear it well.



Thanks DrTr!! KE is one of my weakness for sure....still hunting for different colors....hopefully I won't find it too soon...my wallet need to catch some breaths. &#128513;


----------



## jlxaac

matthewlikesLV said:


> Omg I haven't been able to find this piece anywhere



dont worry u will find it soon


----------



## Souris

Mini Steve bag in marron de indie. 
The size is about 27cm.
I wasn't too keen on it at first but after using it, I completely adore its practicality and simplicity. It's kinda cute too.
The SA told me that H produces only 12 bags in a particular colour a year. 
The only time I've ever seen it is at Incheon Airport but it was a very dark blue.
Have you guys came across this bag?


----------



## doves75

Souris said:


> View attachment 2241297
> 
> 
> Mini Steve bag in marron de indie.
> The size is about 27cm.
> I wasn't too keen on it at first but after using it, I completely adore its practicality and simplicity. It's kinda cute too.
> The SA told me that H produces only 12 bags in a particular colour a year.
> The only time I've ever seen it is at Incheon Airport but it was a very dark blue.
> Have you guys came across this bag?



Very nice bag and great color too!! &#128077;
So far I've only seen a regular Steve and some different men's bag.


----------



## matthewlikesLV

jlxaac said:


> dont worry u will find it soon



How long have you had yours for?


----------



## Ulf

Souris said:


> View attachment 2241297
> 
> 
> Mini Steve bag in marron de indie.
> The size is about 27cm.
> I wasn't too keen on it at first but after using it, I completely adore its practicality and simplicity. It's kinda cute too.
> The SA told me that H produces only 12 bags in a particular colour a year.
> The only time I've ever seen it is at Incheon Airport but it was a very dark blue.
> Have you guys came across this bag?



I have the largest 38 cm, but this is a great size and I like it a lot. They had it in etain at my store, and while I was debating whether to get it or not, someone else did. Just as well, I guess  if they do get it in graphite, navy or black I won't hesitate!


----------



## pretty99

Souris said:


> View attachment 2241297
> 
> 
> Mini Steve bag in marron de indie.
> The size is about 27cm.
> I wasn't too keen on it at first but after using it, I completely adore its practicality and simplicity. It's kinda cute too.
> The SA told me that H produces only 12 bags in a particular colour a year.
> The only time I've ever seen it is at Incheon Airport but it was a very dark blue.
> Have you guys came across this bag?


i bought mine at Rome airport, it's etain and it's the only time  I saw it


----------



## Aarponen

Ulf said:


> I have the largest 38 cm, but this is a great size and I like it a lot. They had it in etain at my store, and while I was debating whether to get it or not, someone else did. Just as well, I guess  if they do get it in graphite, navy or black I won't hesitate!



How long is the strap? Thanks!


----------



## Aarponen

Souris said:


> Mini Steve bag in marron de indie.
> The size is about 27cm.
> I wasn't too keen on it at first but after using it, I completely adore its practicality and simplicity. It's kinda cute too.
> The SA told me that H produces only 12 bags in a particular colour a year.
> The only time I've ever seen it is at Incheon Airport but it was a very dark blue.
> Have you guys came across this bag?



Good enough to eat - looks absolutely yummy! Love your bag. Wish more men than this thread were into bags and all, love so much when the guys know their style and pay attention to details! You are purely adorable, in its most admiring sense. Others should learn from you!


----------



## Ulf

Aarponen said:


> How long is the strap? Thanks!



The strap on my 38 cm Steve was 128-138 cm long, so it hung quite low. The first thing I did was to punch a few more holes. 

The smaller 28 cm Steve has a shorter strap, I'm guessing around 115 cm.


----------



## Aarponen

Ulf said:


> The strap on my 38 cm Steve was 128-138 cm long, so it hung quite low. The first thing I did was to punch a few more holes.
> 
> The smaller 28 cm Steve has a shorter strap, I'm guessing around 115 cm.



Hmmm. The long strap sound perfect for my DH. he is tall and his back is endless.... Thank you so much!


----------



## Aarponen

Guys, Is it hard to find pre-owned larger Steves? TIA!


----------



## jlxaac

matthewlikesLV said:


> How long have you had yours for?



Got it in May  was really surprise they had it in Caviar!


----------



## BritAbroad

Souris said:


> View attachment 2241297
> 
> 
> Mini Steve bag in marron de indie.
> The size is about 27cm.
> I wasn't too keen on it at first but after using it, I completely adore its practicality and simplicity. It's kinda cute too.
> The SA told me that H produces only 12 bags in a particular colour a year.
> The only time I've ever seen it is at Incheon Airport but it was a very dark blue.
> Have you guys came across this bag?



Gorgeous Mini Steve, and marron de indie is such a special color, very riche... congrats on acquiring such a stunner.


----------



## matthewlikesLV

jlxaac said:


> Got it in May  was really surprise they had it in Caviar!



I've literally asked every chanel and department store in NYC and nothing. Some of them don't even know what I'm talking about and think I'm making stuff up. Can I have the name or even item number? 
Some stores even told me they were sold out more than a year ago


----------



## Souris

Aarponen said:


> Good enough to eat - looks absolutely yummy! Love your bag. Wish more men than this thread were into bags and all, love so much when the guys know their style and pay attention to details! You are purely adorable, in its most admiring sense. Others should learn from you!



Thanks. You're too kind


----------



## Aarponen

Souris said:


> Thanks. You're too kind



No, not too kind but absolutely right!!!!  
Wish to find one big one for my DH one day. Would be just perfect!


----------



## doves75

Aarponen said:


> Guys, Is it hard to find pre-owned larger Steves? TIA!



Hi...Aarponen...I saw 2 Steve bags on Ebay...but it's from outside US. May be you can take a look and see if TPF can authenticate these bags. Good luck!!


----------



## alterego

Souris said:


> View attachment 2241297
> 
> 
> Mini Steve bag in marron de indie.
> The size is about 27cm.
> I wasn't too keen on it at first but after using it, I completely adore its practicality and simplicity. It's kinda cute too.
> The SA told me that H produces only 12 bags in a particular colour a year.
> The only time I've ever seen it is at Incheon Airport but it was a very dark blue.
> Have you guys came across this bag?


That colour is magnificent!


----------



## Souris

Thanks guys for the nice remarks about Steve. 
Strange how a bag so simple could be so captivating.


----------



## Aarponen

doves75 said:


> Hi...Aarponen...I saw 2 Steve bags on Ebay...but it's from outside US. May be you can take a look and see if TPF can authenticate these bags. Good luck!!



Gotta check! Thanks!


----------



## Souris




----------



## doves75

Souris said:


> View attachment 2248927


----------



## bagidiotic

Souris said:


> View attachment 2248927


----------



## matthewlikesLV

jlxaac said:


> dont worry u will find it soon



You were good luck. After hunting through 4 states I finally found one in Vegas ----


----------



## ghoztz

matthewlikesLV said:


> You were good luck. After hunting through 4 states I finally found one in Vegas ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249745


love your Chanel Zipped Pouch!  looks so nice on you!


----------



## sydspy

Souris said:


> View attachment 2248927


----------



## sydspy

matthewlikesLV said:


> You were good luck. After hunting through 4 states I finally found one in Vegas ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249745



Super congrats ... I love both of mine ...


----------



## matthewlikesLV

sydspy said:


> Super congrats ... I love both of mine ...



What colors do you have / can I see? :]


----------



## sydspy

matthewlikesLV said:


> What colors do you have / can I see? :]



Here are mine ...black and light blue, both in lamb skin ...


----------



## matthewlikesLV

sydspy said:


> Here are mine ...black and light blue, both in lamb skin ...
> View attachment 2251192
> View attachment 2251193



Wow they are so gorgeous!!! I wanted one in lambskin, more specific that dusty blue one but I couldn't find it anywhere / they aren't made anymore :[ Caviar is still pretty right!


----------



## americanroyal89

I finally have some Hermes that I can model!! Haha before I just had a Calvi and a notebook and agenda. But I just bought this beauty today!

Major thank you to Sydspy!!

Here is my clic H in matte black 




I still haven't taken the plastic off yet lol. I love it!!!


----------



## MYH

americanroyal89 said:


> I finally have some Hermes that I can model!! Haha before I just had a Calvi and a notebook and agenda. But I just bought this beauty today!
> 
> Major thank you to Sydspy!!
> 
> Here is my clic H in matte black
> View attachment 2252469
> View attachment 2252470
> 
> 
> I still haven't taken the plastic off yet lol. I love it!!!


This matte black is so awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Anfang

americanroyal89 said:


> I finally have some Hermes that I can model!! Haha before I just had a Calvi and a notebook and agenda. But I just bought this beauty today!
> 
> Major thank you to Sydspy!!
> 
> Here is my clic H in matte black
> View attachment 2252469
> View attachment 2252470
> 
> 
> I still haven't taken the plastic off yet lol. I love it!!!


This suits you to perfection !


----------



## sydspy

americanroyal89 said:


> I finally have some Hermes that I can model!! Haha before I just had a Calvi and a notebook and agenda. But I just bought this beauty today!
> 
> Major thank you to Sydspy!!
> 
> Here is my clic H in matte black
> View attachment 2252469
> View attachment 2252470
> 
> 
> I still haven't taken the plastic off yet lol. I love it!!!



You will soon be having more and more of this Clic HH , they are addictive... ha ha ha ...


----------



## americanroyal89

sydspy said:


> You will soon be having more and more of this Clic HH , they are addictive... ha ha ha ...



I know! I'm already thinking about the other colors they had on display lol


----------



## Aarponen

americanroyal89 said:


> Here is my clic H in matte black  I still haven't taken the plastic off yet lol. I love it!!!



Well that looks totally cool! I never though clic clacks on guys, but you really rock it. Seriously something to consider for my DH as a gift. Congrats!!!!


----------



## americanroyal89

Aarponen said:


> Well that looks totally cool! I never though clic clacks on guys, but you really rock it. Seriously something to consider for my DH as a gift. Congrats!!!!



Yea I love it! Your DH may as well! I would just make sure you look at the men's and not the women's. they are slightly different


----------



## sydspy

I've been using my bigger bags lately ... My 40cm Shadow and SO Barenia with Bleu Aztec lining ...


----------



## Anfang

sydspy said:


> I've been using my bigger bags lately ... My 40cm Shadow and SO Barenia with Bleu Aztec lining ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254096
> View attachment 2254097


*sydspy* !!!! Your bags !!!!


----------



## ferrip

sydspy said:


> I've been using my bigger bags lately ... My 40cm Shadow and SO Barenia with Bleu Aztec lining ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254096
> View attachment 2254097



Great pics - Great pieces!!!!


----------



## BritAbroad

americanroyal89 said:


> I finally have some Hermes that I can model!! Haha before I just had a Calvi and a notebook and agenda. But I just bought this beauty today!
> 
> Major thank you to Sydspy!!
> 
> Here is my clic H in matte black
> View attachment 2252469
> View attachment 2252470
> 
> 
> I still haven't taken the plastic off yet lol. I love it!!!



Matte black looks amazing on you!



sydspy said:


> I've been using my bigger bags lately ... My 40cm Shadow and SO Barenia with Bleu Aztec lining ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254096
> View attachment 2254097



*sydspy*, my H rockstar! Fabulous pieces, as always!


----------



## se7en_november

americanroyal89 said:


> I finally have some Hermes that I can model!! Haha before I just had a Calvi and a notebook and agenda. But I just bought this beauty today!
> 
> Major thank you to Sydspy!!
> 
> Here is my clic H in matte black
> View attachment 2252469
> View attachment 2252470
> 
> 
> I still haven't taken the plastic off yet lol. I love it!!!



Hi, I was following your story in the Treatment in H Stores and am very happy everything worked out so well for you! The bracelet does look very good on you. Enjoy!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Hope everyone is enjoying your summer 

Recently I was lucky enough to get my hands on these goodies:

Victoria etoupe

Medor Clutch

CDC bracelet

and some of non-H (Hoorsenbuhs jewelries, givenchy pandora, and Acne studio)

thanks for letting me share


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying your summer
> 
> Recently I was lucky enough to get my hands on these goodies:
> 
> Victoria etoupe
> 
> Medor Clutch
> 
> CDC bracelet
> 
> and some of non-H (Hoorsenbuhs jewelries, givenchy pandora, and Acne studio)
> 
> thanks for letting me share



The Medor Clutch is super classy ...


----------



## Anfang

Love-Vintage said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying your summer
> 
> Recently I was lucky enough to get my hands on these goodies:
> 
> Victoria etoupe
> 
> Medor Clutch
> 
> CDC bracelet
> 
> and some of non-H (Hoorsenbuhs jewelries, givenchy pandora, and Acne studio)
> 
> thanks for letting me share


You look great ! And your Medor is TDF !!!


----------



## ferrip

I love love LOVE the Medor Clutch - congrats on finding one!!! 



Love-Vintage said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying your summer
> 
> Recently I was lucky enough to get my hands on these goodies:
> 
> Victoria etoupe
> 
> Medor Clutch
> 
> CDC bracelet
> 
> and some of non-H (Hoorsenbuhs jewelries, givenchy pandora, and Acne studio)
> 
> thanks for letting me share


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> The Medor Clutch is super classy ...



Thankyou ! I find it classy and hip  Love it so much i want it in black gh as well!!



Anfang said:


> You look great ! And your Medor is TDF !!!



Thank you ! Im planning to get in black w/ gh as well!



ferrip said:


> I love love LOVE the Medor Clutch - congrats on finding one!!!



Thanks! I'm so in love with them!


----------



## blue1112

matthewlikesLV said:


> You were good luck. After hunting through 4 states I finally found one in Vegas ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249745



would u mind me askin how much is the chanel pouch??? thx


----------



## matthewlikesLV

blue1112 said:


> would u mind me askin how much is the chanel pouch??? thx



It was 750 USD + tax


----------



## CGORO2

Love-Vintage said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying your summer
> 
> Recently I was lucky enough to get my hands on these goodies:
> 
> Victoria etoupe
> 
> Medor Clutch
> 
> CDC bracelet
> 
> and some of non-H (Hoorsenbuhs jewelries, givenchy pandora, and Acne studio)
> 
> thanks for letting me share



I absolutely adore the clutch and the CDC bracelet!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Love-Vintage said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying your summer
> 
> Recently I was lucky enough to get my hands on these goodies:
> 
> Victoria etoupe
> 
> Medor Clutch
> 
> CDC bracelet
> 
> and some of non-H (Hoorsenbuhs jewelries, givenchy pandora, and Acne studio)
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Lovely acquisitions
Fabulous


----------



## Love-Vintage

CGORO2 said:


> I absolutely adore the clutch and the CDC bracelet!!



Thank you! I love them piece by piece but i do have to admit that I tried to match



bagidiotic said:


> Lovely acquisitions
> Fabulous



Thank you! pulled too much triggers...


----------



## sydspy

Back to using clutches ... Jige Élan out to play ... 





The Jige Élan in action ... Lizard trimmed, Ottoman and Vibrato ...


----------



## Anfang

sydspy said:


> Back to using clutches ... Jige Élan out to play ...
> View attachment 2267333
> View attachment 2267334
> View attachment 2267335
> 
> 
> The Jige Élan in action ... Lizard trimmed, Ottoman and Vibrato ...
> View attachment 2267336


What an astounding collection !!!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> Back to using clutches ... Jige Élan out to play ...
> View attachment 2267333
> View attachment 2267334
> View attachment 2267335
> 
> 
> The Jige Élan in action ... Lizard trimmed, Ottoman and Vibrato ...
> View attachment 2267336


Wonderful jige collection you have!


----------



## sydspy

Anfang said:


> What an astounding collection !!!!



Thanks thanks ...


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage said:


> Wonderful jige collection you have!



Thanks thanks ... élan is a nice size to use , I haven't used my 3 Jige GM for a while ...


----------



## doves75

sydspy said:


> I've been using my bigger bags lately ... My 40cm Shadow and SO Barenia with Bleu Aztec lining ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254096
> View attachment 2254097



Beautiful collection sydspy!! Love love your SO barenia/blue Aztec!! Can you give us more pics of the SO Birkin &#128522;


----------



## ferrip

I hope it's ok to ask here - I figured it was a fabulous audience to poll. And sorry if this has been asked before - but times and styles change, right? 

So - what do you all think about a guy carrying a Kelly? My SA recently drew me into the possibility of a K by highlighting that it is thinner and more streamlined than a B! 

Would love to know everyone's thoughts! TIA!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ferrip said:


> I hope it's ok to ask here - I figured it was a fabulous audience to poll. And sorry if this has been asked before - but times and styles change, right?
> 
> So - what do you all think about a guy carrying a Kelly? My SA recently drew me into the possibility of a K by highlighting that it is thinner and more streamlined than a B!
> 
> Would love to know everyone's thoughts! TIA!



*ferrip*, I see nothing wrong with a guy carrying a K, as opposed to a B.
Depends on the color and leather!


----------



## Vinia

ferrip said:


> I hope it's ok to ask here - I figured it was a fabulous audience to poll. And sorry if this has been asked before - but times and styles change, right?
> 
> So - what do you all think about a guy carrying a Kelly? My SA recently drew me into the possibility of a K by highlighting that it is thinner and more streamlined than a B!
> 
> Would love to know everyone's thoughts! TIA!



Ferrip, I've seen handsome celebrities carrying large Kelly in etain. It was very masculine and yet trendy. Would think that even in other bright colours would be ok. It will look like you were carrying a luggage. But you'd have to ask for Amazone or order a seperate canvas strap


----------



## ueynah

ferrip said:


> I hope it's ok to ask here - I figured it was a fabulous audience to poll. And sorry if this has been asked before - but times and styles change, right?
> 
> So - what do you all think about a guy carrying a Kelly? My SA recently drew me into the possibility of a K by highlighting that it is thinner and more streamlined than a B!
> 
> Would love to know everyone's thoughts! TIA!


you can do Kelly 40, Kelly lakis 40 or Kelly Relax.  Unless you want to carry a heavy bag, I would avoid Travel Kelly 50.  Even Kelly relax gets a bit tricky as the handle bites into your shoulder if the bag is too heavily loaded.

try one on and see if you like it...


----------



## doves75

KE Etain PHW!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2270805


----------



## Love-Vintage

doves75 said:


> KE Etain PHW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270805
> 
> View attachment 2270813


Etain looks elegant and fresh with phw! Congratz!!!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Somehow I ALWAYS forget to post in this thread!!!


----------



## ferrip

ueynah said:


> you can do Kelly 40, Kelly lakis 40 or Kelly Relax.  Unless you want to carry a heavy bag, I would avoid Travel Kelly 50.  Even Kelly relax gets a bit tricky as the handle bites into your shoulder if the bag is too heavily loaded.
> 
> try one on and see if you like it...





Vinia said:


> Ferrip, I've seen handsome celebrities carrying large Kelly in etain. It was very masculine and yet trendy. Would think that even in other bright colours would be ok. It will look like you were carrying a luggage. But you'd have to ask for Amazone or order a seperate canvas strap





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ferrip*, I see nothing wrong with a guy carrying a K, as opposed to a B.
> Depends on the color and leather!



Ah! Gret ideas, style tips, sightings and help guys! Thanks so much!


----------



## sydspy

ferrip said:


> I hope it's ok to ask here - I figured it was a fabulous audience to poll. And sorry if this has been asked before - but times and styles change, right?
> 
> So - what do you all think about a guy carrying a Kelly? My SA recently drew me into the possibility of a K by highlighting that it is thinner and more streamlined than a B!
> 
> Would love to know everyone's thoughts! TIA!



The only way to know whether it suits you is to try it on yourself ... I used to avoid getting a Kelly 40 for myself until my local H received a 40cm Lakis , and I went to have a look and of course brought it home with me ...


----------



## sydspy

doves75 said:


> KE Etain PHW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270805
> 
> View attachment 2270813



love love the Extreme ... super nice in Etain ...


----------



## sydspy

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Somehow I ALWAYS forget to post in this thread!!!
> 
> View attachment 2270865



Love everything on this photo ...


----------



## sydspy

doves75 said:


> Beautiful collection sydspy!! Love love your SO barenia/blue Aztec!! Can you give us more pics of the SO Birkin &#128522;



Thanks Thanks ... As per your request ...


----------



## HermesIRL

sydspy said:


> Thanks Thanks ... As per your request ...
> View attachment 2271047




Sydspy, so so so so perfect. Your collection blows me away! Congrats!


----------



## psychedelico

sydspy said:


> Thanks Thanks ... As per your request ...
> View attachment 2271047



Gorgeous!! 
Cool combination!


----------



## doves75

sydspy said:


> Thanks Thanks ... As per your request ...
> View attachment 2271047



Thanks for posting!! So jealous..gorgeous color combos!! &#128077;&#10084;


----------



## ueynah

sydspy said:


> The only way to know whether it suits you is to try it on yourself ... I used to avoid getting a Kelly 40 for myself until my local H received a 40cm Lakis , and I went to have a look and of course brought it home with me ...



Is there anything you don't bring home?


----------



## ueynah

sydspy said:


> Thanks Thanks ... As per your request ...
> View attachment 2271047



Major thud!  love the new wooden horse head charm! :screwy:


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

sydspy said:


> Love everything on this photo ...



Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## NapaHM

Love this forum-Keep them coming guys! Will post my photo soon.


----------



## NapaHM

My Jypsiere 34 in vert de gris


----------



## Love-Vintage

ferrip said:


> I hope it's ok to ask here - I figured it was a fabulous audience to poll. And sorry if this has been asked before - but times and styles change, right?
> 
> So - what do you all think about a guy carrying a Kelly? My SA recently drew me into the possibility of a K by highlighting that it is thinner and more streamlined than a B!
> 
> Would love to know everyone's thoughts! TIA!



ferrip, I was also in the same dilemma. I used to think that guys dont look natural with kelly even with 40cm...(at least i didnt).

but I when I tried on a red kelly 40, I immediately fell in love with the kelly 40 as it was the half of the weight of the birkin. And like you mentioned it's much thinner than birkin's base.
It is much more unisex if you pull the wings out!
I did not get the red kelly 40, but I am in the hunt for black 40cm kelly phw. I would also order canvas strap to go with the bag. Just so much easier to carry...

Hope this helped!





sydspy said:


> Thanks Thanks ... As per your request ...
> View attachment 2271047



So special!  



NapaHM said:


> My Jypsiere 34 in vert de gris



congratulations! it suits you well 



Mr Posh Spice said:


> Somehow I ALWAYS forget to post in this thread!!!
> 
> View attachment 2270865



Please dont leave us behind! Love to see your eye candies!


----------



## Anfang

sydspy said:


> Thanks Thanks ... As per your request ...
> View attachment 2271047


*Sydspy* !!! I DIE for your bag !


----------



## Souris

NapaHM said:


> My Jypsiere 34 in vert de gris



That colour is beautiful and mystical!


----------



## NapaHM

Souris said:


> That colour is beautiful and mystical!


I agree.


----------



## doves75

NapaHM said:


> My Jypsiere 34 in vert de gris



I think I've never seen jypsiere in this color before....Fab find NapaHM!!


----------



## NapaHM

doves75 said:


> I think I've never seen jypsiere in this color before....Fab find NapaHM!!


Thanks doves75


----------



## NapaHM

I also bought this one Birkin 35 in sanguine for my sister. I should have kept it, shouldn't I?


----------



## doves75

NapaHM said:


> I also bought this one Birkin 35 in sanguine for my sister. I should have kept it, shouldn't I?



I think you should &#128522;.


----------



## Anfang

NapaHM said:


> I also bought this one Birkin 35 in sanguine for my sister. I should have kept it, shouldn't I?


You should !!


----------



## sydspy

ueynah said:


> Is there anything you don't bring home?



hmmmmm ... I will get back to you about that ... ha ha ha ...


----------



## sydspy

NapaHM said:


> My Jypsiere 34 in vert de gris



Super love the colour ...


----------



## sydspy

Using a SAC Goodlock ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

NapaHM said:


> I also bought this one Birkin 35 in sanguine for my sister. I should have kept it, shouldn't I?



Yes!!! But still a wonderful gift and your sister must be ecstatic. 
Love the contrasting stitching on it


----------



## NapaHM

doves75 said:


> I think you should &#128522;.


I will be on the hunt for my next bag soon. Thinking about getting a HAC 40...will it be too big for me? I am 5'5" tall.


----------



## NapaHM

sydspy said:


> Super love the colour ...


Thanks Sydspy... I am one of your admirers!


----------



## doves75

NapaHM said:


> I will be on the hunt for my next bag soon. Thinking about getting a HAC 40...will it be too big for me? I am 5'5" tall.



I almost bought a HAC 40 Graphite. I love the color but not sure since a bit taller than B....so I have to pass . 
I'm 5'9 btw...but you should try it anyway...if you like it.. then i should expect to see your reveal pics!!


----------



## Markymark7

Here's my Kelly 40 cm in box leather.


----------



## doves75

Markymark7 said:


> Here's my Kelly 40 cm in box leather.



Hermes overload!! ) you have a very nice H collections!!


----------



## pretty99

Markymark7 said:


> Here's my Kelly 40 cm in box leather.



nice and classic..........i can see there's LOTS Of H bags around u!


----------



## se7en_november

Markymark7 said:


> Here's my Kelly 40 cm in box leather.


 
Beautiful! And in box!!!


----------



## Markymark7

doves75 said:


> Hermes overload!! ) you have a very nice H collections!!


thank you. The other two people with Hermes are my clients.It was taken during our meeting.


----------



## Markymark7

pretty99 said:


> nice and classic..........i can see there's LOTS Of H bags around u!


Thank you.


----------



## Markymark7

Thank you. It is actually my first Hermes bag.


----------



## tammywks

ferrip said:


> I hope it's ok to ask here - I figured it was a fabulous audience to poll. And sorry if this has been asked before - but times and styles change, right?
> 
> So - what do you all think about a guy carrying a Kelly? My SA recently drew me into the possibility of a K by highlighting that it is thinner and more streamlined than a B!
> 
> Would love to know everyone's thoughts! TIA!



Photos tell a thousand word. I think both Kelly and Lindy can look great on guys.


----------



## alterego

Markymark7 said:


> Here's my Kelly 40 cm in box leather.


Thank you, thank you, thank you, for posting these! Beautiful shots. You wear it quite well.


----------



## Markymark7

alterego said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, for posting these! Beautiful shots. You wear it quite well.



The pleasure is mine.  At first I wasn't too sure I could pull it off as my workbag/briefcase as I was afraid it might look too feminine.


----------



## pretty99

tammywks said:


> Photos tell a thousand word. I think both Kelly and Lindy can look great on guys.



didn't know Show Luo also an H fans too, there other day he was shown with a BE B40......
thinks time for guys to snatch snatch more H bags.


----------



## se7en_november

Markymark7 said:


> The pleasure is mine.  At first I wasn't too sure I could pull it off as my workbag/briefcase as _I was afraid it might look too feminine_.


 
I think your fears are unfounded. alterego is right when he says you wear it well indeed. I've never consider carrying the Kelly as a briefcase until I saw your post. Thanks!


----------



## ferrip

tammywks said:


> Photos tell a thousand word. I think both Kelly and Lindy can look great on guys.



Fabulous photos, tammy! Thanks so much for posting! I definitely think a kelly might be going on my list! hehe!


----------



## alterego

Markymark7 said:


> The pleasure is mine.  At first I wasn't too sure I could pull it off as my workbag/briefcase as I was afraid it might look too feminine.



No, in that size it looks quite elegant and masculine (sorry ladies but a 40cm looks masculine). Even a 35 can be an excellent size for the confident man. I wish more guys would be as open minded and comfortable carrying a Kelly. I'm on the fence myself only because I live in an area where Birkins and Kellys are quite common and I just want something more under the radar.


----------



## tammywks

pretty99 said:


> didn't know Show Luo also an H fans too, there other day he was shown with a BE B40......
> thinks time for guys to snatch snatch more H bags.



Show Luo has just posted this photo on his Facebook.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

As seen by Bill Cunningham today...


----------



## Love-Vintage

tammywks said:


> Show Luo has just posted this photo on his Facebook.


Wow i like this guy's simple style! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ueynah

pretty99 said:


> didn't know Show Luo also an H fans too, there other day he was shown with a BE B40......
> thinks time for guys to snatch snatch more H bags.


 
apparently, he has 4 or 5 Bs...


----------



## Markymark7

alterego said:


> No, in that size it looks quite elegant and masculine (sorry ladies but a 40cm looks masculine). Even a 35 can be an excellent size for the confident man. I wish more guys would be as open minded and comfortable carrying a Kelly. I'm on the fence myself only because I live in an area where Birkins and Kellys are quite common and I just want something more under the radar.



Thank you for your comment.  I now appreciate it more because of what you said. But I need to find the courage to wear it with the leather sangles/touret in its usual place infront.  I carry my kelly with the leather sangles/touret hidden behind the flap.   I think hiding it looks more masculine.hehe or maybe it's just me.


----------



## Markymark7

se7en_november said:


> I think your fears are unfounded. alterego is right when he says you wear it well indeed. I've never consider carrying the Kelly as a briefcase until I saw your post. Thanks!


Wow Thanks. Now I am finding more courage to use it more often.


----------



## sydspy

Mr Posh Spice said:


> As seen by Bill Cunningham today...
> 
> View attachment 2278031



Super nice as always ...


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

sydspy said:


> Super nice as always ...



Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## alterego

Markymark7 said:


> Thank you for your comment.  I now appreciate it more because of what you said. But I need to find the courage to wear it with the leather sangles/touret in its usual place infront.  I carry my kelly with the leather sangles/touret hidden behind the flap.   I think hiding it looks more masculine.hehe or maybe it's just me.



Much of the beauty of the Kelly is it's minimalism. With that being said, every detail and component has been extremely thought over in order to maintain it's timeless quality and beauty. If I had a Kelly, I would let the straps rest or dangle so that they peek from under the flap as seen in many pictures. There are those here that would say this may cause undesired stress on the turnlock so I suggest you exercise caution and do that when it's light weight or just lock one strap on the outside or inside and let the other rest under the flap to peek out. It's a shame you're hiding that beautiful hardware that gives the bag it's very special identity. 

If you carry it in a masculine way then you should have no problem whether you show the straps or not..just don't wear it on the crook of your arm if masculinity is a concern to you. At the end of the day, wear it how you want to wear it and think nothing of what others may or may not think. It's all about your happiness not the happiness of others.  Show us more pics of your bag in action. It truly is very rare to see men with such an exquisite bag.


----------



## bagidiotic

Markymark7 said:


> Thank you for your comment.  I now appreciate it more because of what you said. But I need to find the courage to wear it with the leather sangles/touret in its usual place infront.  I carry my kelly with the leather sangles/touret hidden behind the flap.   I think hiding it looks more masculine.hehe or maybe it's just me.



Its a beautiful piece
U should carry it d way u want n like
Dun b bother others  view
Just b urself n comfy n happy


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

alterego said:


> Much of the beauty of the Kelly is it's minimalism. With that being said, every detail and component has been extremely thought over in order to maintain it's timeless quality and beauty. If I had a Kelly, I would let the straps rest or dangle so that they peek from under the flap as seen in many pictures. There are those here that would say this may cause undesired stress on the turnlock so I suggest you exercise caution and do that when it's light weight or just lock one strap on the outside or inside and let the other rest under the flap to peek out. It's a shame you're hiding that beautiful hardware that gives the bag it's very special identity.
> 
> If you carry it in a masculine way then you should have no problem whether you show the straps or not..just don't wear it on the crook of your arm if masculinity is a concern to you. At the end of the day, wear it how you want to wear it and think nothing of what others may or may not think. It's all about your happiness not the happiness of others.  Show us more pics of your bag in action. It truly is very rare to see men with such an exquisite bag.



+1 Amen to that!! I also think that the Kelly because of its minimalist design, is quite suited to men, but most guys commonly associate the Kelly to be a woman's bag (maybe because of the name) and also the history.... Let's break this stereotype of the Kelly to be a woman's bag and prove everyone wrong... Once I save up enough to buy one!!


----------



## miah100

I just recently purchased a preloved Kelly 40cm in black Togo leather from Malleries, I'm so excited to join the club once it arrives!


----------



## footlocker

ueynah said:


> apparently, he has 4 or 5 Bs...


 
i like his box birkin...drooling drooling....


----------



## ferrip

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> +1 Amen to that!! I also think that the Kelly because of its minimalist design, is quite suited to men, but most guys commonly associate the Kelly to be a woman's bag (maybe because of the name) and also the history.... Let's break this stereotype of the Kelly to be a woman's bag and prove everyone wrong... Once I save up enough to buy one!!



Love this! Definitely agree 100%! I'm on the hunt too and will do my part to break the stereotype - if I can hunt one down! teehee!


----------



## pretty99

ferrip said:


> Love this! Definitely agree 100%! I'm on the hunt too and will do my part to break the stereotype - if I can hunt one down! teehee!



there should a few at ebay and other resellers, usually I would rather purchase pre-loved ones.
the price is a bit steep for a brand new K40........it's more expensive than B40 now....sob sob sob..........


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

ferrip said:


> Love this! Definitely agree 100%! I'm on the hunt too and will do my part to break the stereotype - if I can hunt one down! teehee!



Good luck on hunting one down... I saw a few 40cm Black Togo Kelly's PHW as well as a 40cm BBK PHW on Malleries as well, just to kick things off...


----------



## miah100

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Good luck on hunting one down... I saw a few 40cm Black Togo Kelly's PHW as well as a 40cm BBK PHW on Malleries as well, just to kick things off...



I just purchased my 40cm Kelly on Malleries


----------



## NapaHM

alterego said:


> Much of the beauty of the Kelly is it's minimalism. With that being said, every detail and component has been extremely thought over in order to maintain it's timeless quality and beauty. If I had a Kelly, I would let the straps rest or dangle so that they peek from under the flap as seen in many pictures. There are those here that would say this may cause undesired stress on the turnlock so I suggest you exercise caution and do that when it's light weight or just lock one strap on the outside or inside and let the other rest under the flap to peek out. It's a shame you're hiding that beautiful hardware that gives the bag it's very special identity.
> 
> If you carry it in a masculine way then you should have no problem whether you show the straps or not..just don't wear it on the crook of your arm if masculinity is a concern to you. At the end of the day, wear it how you want to wear it and think nothing of what others may or may not think. It's all about your happiness not the happiness of others.  Show us more pics of your bag in action. It truly is very rare to see men with such an exquisite bag.


My SA also recommended me to buy Kelly. She said HAC 40 is heavier and bulkier!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Nothing goes better together like Hermès and Louboutin!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

miah100 said:


> I just purchased my 40cm Kelly on Malleries



Ohh congrats!!!!    Which one was it?!?!? Did you see the 40cm Matt Croc Kelly... I was like :0 Only in my dreams!!  Can't wait to see mod pics of it!!


----------



## miah100

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Ohh congrats!!!!    Which one was it?!?!? Did you see the 40cm Matt Croc Kelly... I was like :0 Only in my dreams!!  Can't wait to see mod pics of it!!



It was the black Togo leather with GHW, it should be here on Wednesday. I'm so excited! No I didn't see the croc, I love croc but ostrich is definitely my favorite exotic!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

miah100 said:


> It was the black Togo leather with GHW, it should be here on Wednesday. I'm so excited! No I didn't see the croc, I love croc but ostrich is definitely my favorite exotic!



Nice!!! Black with GHW is such a classic!! (I am actually looking for exact same one but in PHW)!! Oh the croc one was in a really bright color... From memory I think it was a Geranium.. Way too out there for a guy to pull off!! I actually really like ostrich too, at least you can wear it out in the rain, but imagine a K40 or a K35 in lizard!!


----------



## americanroyal89

Do you guys think the Etrivière Double Tour in the large size would fit if the clic h fits? Both say they have the same diameter but I just wanted to double check since they are completely different bracelets....


----------



## Ulf

I have a double Etrivière in L and it fits well when in the middle hole. My wrist size varies a bit between 17,5&#8211;18 cm so the outer hole would probably fit a 19 cm wrist (maximum).


----------



## americanroyal89

hmmm that may work...I may get one...I should pace my Hermes spending...but it is so hard haha


oops purchased...how did that happen? lol


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miah100 said:


> I just purchased my 40cm Kelly on Malleries



Major congrats on your K40, *miah*!
Can't wait to see modeling pics of it!


----------



## americanroyal89

Finally wearing my belt kit today


----------



## bagidiotic

americanroyal89 said:


> Finally wearing my belt kit today
> View attachment 2282567



Wooohooooo 
Such nice classic style


----------



## NapaHM

americanroyal89 said:


> Finally wearing my belt kit today
> View attachment 2282567


Love the belt kit!!!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Spent the day falling in love with my Jige GM all over again...


----------



## bagidiotic

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Spent the day falling in love with my Jige GM all over again...
> 
> View attachment 2283092



Very nice combo
Mr spice


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

bagidiotic said:


> Very nice combo
> Mr spice



Thank you!!!!


----------



## americanroyal89

bagidiotic said:


> Wooohooooo
> Such nice classic style





NapaHM said:


> Love the belt kit!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice




----------



## buyer010

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Spent the day falling in love with my Jige GM all over again...
> 
> View attachment 2283092



Perfect match! It looks so good!!


----------



## NapaHM

Mr Posh Spice said:


> View attachment 2284297


Looking good...Love it!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

NapaHM said:


> Looking good...Love it!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice




----------



## BritAbroad

You just get better and better, what a fabulous montage Mr Posh Spice!


----------



## kweenkouture

How would abirkin 35 in blue de Maltese look on a guy (my nephew who is obsessed with birkin 5' 7 age14)


----------



## Love-Vintage

Does anyone have model shot of *Kelly Lakis 40cm??*


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

BritAbroad said:


> You just get better and better, what a fabulous montage Mr Posh Spice!



Aww thank you!


----------



## JWiseman

Love-Vintage said:


> Does anyone have model shot of *Kelly Lakis 40cm??*



I believe Sydspy has one but I'm not 100% positive. Sydspy...where are you hiding??!!


----------



## sydspy

Mr Posh Spice said:


> View attachment 2285425



Love Love ...


----------



## sydspy

mr posh spice said:


> View attachment 2284297



wow ...


----------



## keine9

*mr posh spice*, you look so sharp! Love all the hardware, too.


----------



## sydspy

Love-Vintage said:


> Does anyone have model shot of *Kelly Lakis 40cm??*



A few of my old action shots with my 40cm full  leather Etain Kelly Lakis


----------



## naughtymanolo

Looking good Sydspy... you have the best H and CL collection


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

sydspy said:


> Love Love ...



Thanks buddy!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

sydspy said:


> wow ...



Thank you!


----------



## Love-Vintage

sydspy said:


> A few of my old action shots with my 40cm full  leather Etain Kelly Lakis
> 
> View attachment 2288158
> View attachment 2288159
> View attachment 2288163


thanks for posting! you wear it well as always. lovely 

do you personally think lakis is more male user friendlier than regular 40 kelly?


----------



## Love-Vintage

My new bottega maxi and capecod

Thanks for lettig me share !


----------



## doves75

Modeling my new SO Galop Ring!! I love it!!


----------



## sydspy

A purple day with an SD 27 in Violine Chèvre ...


----------



## sydspy

doves75 said:


> Modeling my new SO Galop Ring!! I love it!!
> View attachment 2289518



Love Love the ring ... Here is mine ...



I'm now waiting for a bangle in a slim version ..


----------



## Anfang

sydspy said:


> Love Love the ring ... Here is mine ...
> View attachment 2290812
> 
> 
> I'm now waiting for a bangle in a slim version ..


*sydspy*, :urock:


----------



## doves75

sydspy said:


> Love Love the ring ... Here is mine ...
> View attachment 2290812
> 
> 
> I'm now waiting for a bangle in a slim version ..



Thanks sydspy!! We are twin!! Please post pic of the bangle once you got it. )
I'm still thinking getting the all silver CDC but the ST size is too small!! 
Love all ur outfit and collections!!


----------



## Anfang

doves75 said:


> Modeling my new SO Galop Ring!! I love it!!
> View attachment 2289518


Wow !!! Spectacular ! Congrats !


----------



## doves75

Anfang said:


> Wow !!! Spectacular ! Congrats !



Thank you Anfang.


----------



## sydspy

Out and about with a Jige GM in Fauve Tadelakt ... It's a camouflage day ...


----------



## se7en_november

doves75 said:


> Modeling my new SO Galop Ring!! I love it!!
> View attachment 2289518


 
Hi doves75, beautiful ring, and it looks really good on you! I tried it some time back but it just didn't work on my hands so am looking for the galop PM now but unable to locate in my size (59, was told by several stores it exists but apparently no one has it). If you don't mind what size is yours that you had to SO? Thanks.


----------



## doves75

se7en_november said:


> Hi doves75, beautiful ring, and it looks really good on you! I tried it some time back but it just didn't work on my hands so am looking for the galop PM now but unable to locate in my size (59, was told by several stores it exists but apparently no one has it). If you don't mind what size is yours that you had to SO? Thanks.



Hi...thanks for commenting...I really love the ring. I actually wear size 59 too, but Hermes rarely make size 59. Actually I ordered it thru PO I think, last may and just got it last week. I tried to correct the "SO" but I don't know how. &#128513;
You just need to ask ur SA to order size 59 and it should be not too hard. Not like you order a B or a K. Good luck!! &#128591;


----------



## Love-Vintage

bump*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydspy said:


> Out and about with a Jige GM in Fauve Tadelakt ... It's a camouflage day ...
> 
> View attachment 2292143



Love camouflage, *sydspy*! You look great!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 2288342
> View attachment 2288343
> 
> 
> My new bottega maxi and capecod
> 
> Thanks for lettig me share !



Your bottega maxi is TDF and love it with your cape cod watch. 
Very handsome, *Love-Vintage*.


----------



## Love-Vintage

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Your bottega maxi is TDF and love it with your cape cod watch.
> Very handsome, *Love-Vintage*.



Thank you for your kind words! bottega is very comfy


----------



## JWiseman

Love-Vintage said:


> bump*



Love-Vintage...your Avatar, the bags, are those new acquisitions? I remember seeing them on your "wish list"...did you get them?! Was there a reveal I missed???!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Here it's mine Galop bracelet


----------



## Love-Vintage

JWiseman said:


> Love-Vintage...your Avatar, the bags, are those new acquisitions? I remember seeing them on your "wish list"...did you get them?! Was there a reveal I missed???!!


Thanks JWiseman, I actually had them but didn't use them quite often. 
I tend to shy away from reveals...maybe im lazy 



fatcat2523 said:


> Here it's mine Galop bracelet
> View attachment 2325486



Crisp and Sharppp


----------



## fatcat2523

Love-Vintage said:


> Thanks JWiseman, I actually had them but didn't use them quite often.
> I tend to shy away from reveals...maybe im lazy
> 
> 
> 
> Crisp and Sharppp



Thank you.


----------



## fatcat2523

Stacking up my new Galop with my croc CDC today!


----------



## ghoztz

fatcat2523 said:


> View attachment 2326543
> 
> 
> Stacking up my new Galop with my croc CDC today!


Big LOVE!!  Is the CDC in amethyst?!  So gorgeous!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fatcat2523 said:


> Here it's mine Galop bracelet
> View attachment 2325486



Love this Galop bracelet, *fatcat*!


----------



## fatcat2523

ghoztz said:


> Big LOVE!!  Is the CDC in amethyst?!  So gorgeous!!



Yes it is amethyst...thank you


----------



## fatcat2523

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this Galop bracelet, *fatcat*!



I am loving it more and more!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Took my medor clutch out in this beautiful weather !


----------



## Love-Vintage

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Your bottega maxi is TDF and love it with your cape cod watch.
> Very handsome, *Love-Vintage*.


Many thanks VLB! I use it everyday and is super comfy


----------



## Anfang

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 2332945
> 
> 
> Took my medor clutch out in this beautiful weather !


Wow! Superb both ring and Médor clutch! Congrats !


----------



## ASIAKNOWS

I need advice guys. My husband has a ribbed H belt buckle. Should I get him the brushed silver one also? Do you guys have more then one H belt? Please help!


----------



## bagidiotic

ASIAKNOWS said:


> I need advice guys. My husband has a ribbed H belt buckle. Should I get him the brushed silver one also? Do you guys have more then one H belt? Please help!



Nothing is too many lol
Must have 
Phw ghw
Brushed n shiny
So many choices


----------



## bagidiotic

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 2332945
> 
> 
> Took my medor clutch out in this beautiful weather !



Very n nice pairing
Look great


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 2332945
> 
> 
> Took my medor clutch out in this beautiful weather !



Gorgeous medor clutch, it deserves to see sunlight!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Anfang said:


> Wow! Superb both ring and Médor clutch! Congrats !



*Anfang*, thank you ! I love them both together



bagidiotic said:


> Very n nice pairing
> Look great



thanks! I love palladium 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous medor clutch, it deserves to see sunlight!



Yes definitely after the rain storm we had in ny


----------



## ferrip

Wow!!! I love the medor! So loving seeing a guy carrying it! Thanks for posting!!! 



Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 2332945
> 
> 
> Took my medor clutch out in this beautiful weather !


----------



## Love-Vintage

ferrip said:


> Wow!!! I love the medor! So loving seeing a guy carrying it! Thanks for posting!!!


Thanks *ferrip* it's one of my favorite clutch ! I love the classic and rock combo


----------



## Valeed

I have a Question, i have this Blue Hermes Steve messenger bag, and i feel ashamed to hold it... well its because the colour , its light blue , kinda like the blue jean and i feel its more of a girls colour.
Do you think its fine? like normal? i mean i only see men with brown and black bags and so .. yeah.

Im a 18 year old college student, staight guy.

Edit: Im not the one who bought it, i had it as a gift from a family member.


----------



## HJoo

me with my black togo HAC 40..mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=91a3c2e170&view=att&th=141364747a928e61&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P_kNX4CfYzae7_pTbiEfFFG&sadet=1379595219852&sads=MiZJDXkSuAOFxcp3rxVLSoM91fM&sadssc=1


----------



## HJoo

me with my Black Togo HAC 40


----------



## matt-g

Valeed said:


> I have a Question, i have this Blue Hermes Steve messenger bag, and i feel ashamed to hold it... well its because the colour , its light blue , kinda like the blue jean and i feel its more of a girls colour.
> Do you think its fine? like normal? i mean i only see men with brown and black bags and so .. yeah.
> 
> Im a 18 year old college student, staight guy.
> 
> Edit: Im not the one who bought it, i had it as a gift from a family member.



Is it a recently bought Steve?  Is it possible you could return it to the store for a color you're more happy with?  Whether or not light blue is a masculine or feminine color really doesn't matter: if you're not happy with it, you're not happy with it.  It would be a shame not to use the bag at all, and whoever gave you such a generous gift, while he or she might not say it, would be very disappointed if it just sat in its box in your closet.

That being said, the Steve itself IS a very masculine-looking bag, and very practical for a college student, so if you cannot exchange it for a different color, I hope you at least consider making sure to use it when visiting the person who gave it to you!


----------



## bagidiotic

HJoo said:


> me with my Black Togo HAC 40



Perfect combo
Nice hac
Have fun with it


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Valeed said:


> I have a Question, i have this Blue Hermes Steve messenger bag, and i feel ashamed to hold it... well its because the colour , its light blue , kinda like the blue jean and i feel its more of a girls colour.
> Do you think its fine? like normal? i mean i only see men with brown and black bags and so .. yeah.
> 
> Im a 18 year old college student, staight guy.
> 
> Edit: Im not the one who bought it, i had it as a gift from a family member.



It's a great gift, very generous but exchange it if you don't love it.
And don't wait too long


----------



## bagidiotic

Valeed said:


> I have a Question, i have this Blue Hermes Steve messenger bag, and i feel ashamed to hold it... well its because the colour , its light blue , kinda like the blue jean and i feel its more of a girls colour.
> Do you think its fine? like normal? i mean i only see men with brown and black bags and so .. yeah.
> 
> Im a 18 year old college student, staight guy.
> 
> Edit: Im not the one who bought it, i had it as a gift from a family member.



Of coz not dear
Its a nice bag for men
And a versatile color
Who say men can only use black n brown??
My dh don't he uses anything except pink n red
Blue jean is great with white contrast stitching
Believe in yourself 
N b special 
B a leader not follower
Cheers


----------



## Valeed

Thank You so much for the great responses  , yeah i guess i should use it , i mean i use it but not as often, and that bag can really carry alot hehe , i honestly love the colour , but i think of what other people think of me , but like Bigidiotic said, i should not be a follower 

Thanks Matt-g for your response  and also VigeeLeBrun


----------



## Love-Vintage

Valeed said:


> Thank You so much for the great responses  , yeah i guess i should use it , i mean i use it but not as often, and that bag can really carry alot hehe , i honestly love the colour , but i think of what other people think of me , but like Bigidiotic said, i should not be a follower
> 
> Thanks Matt-g for your response  and also VigeeLeBrun


Steve bag is pretty masculine. It's actually made for a guy.

Blue Jean color is beautiful in my opinion.

If you wear alot of browns such as chocolate, etoupe or gray earth neutral tones, 

I think the Blue jean will compliment nicely.. hope this helped!


----------



## JWiseman

HJoo said:


> me with my Black Togo HAC 40



Nice bag!!! Enjoy it, I love my HAC.

P.S. nice watch...rose gold ballon bleu??


----------



## azzart

Valeed said:


> Thank You so much for the great responses  , yeah i guess i should use it , i mean i use it but not as often, and that bag can really carry alot hehe , i honestly love the colour , but i think of what other people think of me , but like Bigidiotic said, i should not be a follower
> 
> Thanks Matt-g for your response  and also VigeeLeBrun



If you like your bag, wear it and don't deal with what other peoples think


----------



## ghoztz

Love-Vintage said:


> View attachment 2332945
> 
> 
> Took my medor clutch out in this beautiful weather !


Love love love your medor clutch!!   

Btw, also really like your avatar.  Those two bags are TDF!!


----------



## Ulf

HJoo said:


> me with my Black Togo HAC 40



I am very, very jealous. Still waiting for my black clemence hac...  

But I am happy for you!


----------



## HJoo

Ulf said:


> I am very, very jealous. Still waiting for my black clemence hac...
> 
> But I am happy for you!


Do you mind if I ask why you chose  Clemence over Togo? I'm just trying to weigh the pros and cons for leather choice on my next bag!


----------



## Ulf

HJoo said:


> Do you mind if I ask why you chose  Clemence over Togo? I'm just trying to weigh the pros and cons for leather choice on my next bag!



Well... I was a bit iffy about the veining on Togo, but since then I've learnt to appreciate it. I would be happy with either, but I might've asked for Togo today since it usually a bit stiffer and holds its shapes better.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ulf said:


> Well... I was a bit iffy about the veining on Togo, but since then I've learnt to appreciate it. I would be happy with either, but I might've asked for Togo today since it usually a bit stiffer and holds its shapes better.



Love togo leather, it holds its shape beautifully.


----------



## Ulf

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love togo leather, it holds its shape beautifully.



It does... I have a Sac a Depeche in togo, and it's beautiful. 

Otoh, I also have a 38 cm Steve in a clemence which is relatively rigid  I'm hoping I get something similar for my HAC. I don't really mind if it happens to be on the slouchier side though. I guess I'm easy to please!


----------



## Love-Vintage

HJoo said:


> me with my Black Togo HAC 40



Beautiful bag! 



ghoztz said:


> Love love love your medor clutch!!
> 
> Btw, also really like your avatar.  Those two bags are TDF!!



Thank you thank you! you are so kind. hugs


----------



## HJoo

Ulf said:


> It does... I have a Sac a Depeche in togo, and it's beautiful.
> 
> Otoh, I also have a 38 cm Steve in a clemence which is relatively rigid  I'm hoping I get something similar for my HAC. I don't really mind if it happens to be on the slouchier side though. I guess I'm easy to please!


Do you like the victoria 43? or do you think its too simple? I'm torn between a jypsiere 37 in etoupe clemence and a victoria 43 in etoupe clemence. which do you prefer?


----------



## Ulf

HJoo said:


> Do you like the victoria 43? or do you think its too simple? I'm torn between a jypsiere 37 in etoupe clemence and a victoria 43 in etoupe clemence. which do you prefer?



I love the Victoria 43. I have a Double Sens in vert gris/etain, and you don't get much simpler than that.    (I am on the fence about the Jypsière, it feels a bit odd to me.)


----------



## doves75

Ulf said:


> Well... I was a bit iffy about the veining on Togo, but since then I've learnt to appreciate it. I would be happy with either, but I might've asked for Togo today since it usually a bit stiffer and holds its shapes better.



What about Fjord compare with Togo? I heard n read that Fjord is stiffer than Togo and the vein is more prominent. I was thinking if getting Fjord..I think the veining give a bit more masculine look. I really appreciate your input. TIA.


----------



## Ulf

doves75 said:


> What about Fjord compare with Togo? I heard n read that Fjord is stiffer than Togo and the vein is more prominent. I was thinking if getting Fjord..I think the veining give a bit more masculine look. I really appreciate your input. TIA.



Well... You mean that the veining makes it look more rugged or something? Perhaps. But there are lots of variations among Clemence/Togo/Fjord that kind of blurs the lines perceptually. Veinings and grains differ between individual hides, so Togo might be mistaken for Clemence and Fjord might look like Togo. 

Out of the three, Fjord appears to be the most practical since it holds its shape very well, is very sturdy and water-repellant. Unfortunately, it's also the heaviest.


----------



## doves75

Ulf said:


> Well... You mean that the veining makes it look more rugged or something? Perhaps. But there are lots of variations among Clemence/Togo/Fjord that kind of blurs the lines perceptually. Veinings and grains differ between individual hides, so Togo might be mistaken for Clemence and Fjord might look like Togo.
> 
> Out of the three, Fjord appears to be the most practical since it holds its shape very well, is very sturdy and water-repellant. Unfortunately, it's also the heaviest.



Thanks Ulf!! I think Fjord will be my 1st choice n Togo would be my 2nd choice. I can deal with the weight, as I normally don't put a lot of things in my bag anyway n I can burn some more extra calories while shopping &#128521;
Thanks again for ur insight.


----------



## bagidiotic

HJoo said:


> Do you like the victoria 43? or do you think its too simple? I'm torn between a jypsiere 37 in etoupe clemence and a victoria 43 in etoupe clemence. which do you prefer?



V43 of coz
My dh has exactly same etoupe clem
He uses as gym bag
He loves it
Very gd daily bag


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

My new SLG for my new iP5S in Bleu Sapphir


----------



## pretty99

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My new SLG for my new iP5S in Bleu Sapphir



finally H is catching up with the new-tech!! lovely SLG for your phone! love bleu sapphir!


----------



## ASIAKNOWS

bagidiotic said:


> Nothing is too many lol
> Must have
> Phw ghw
> Brushed n shiny
> So many choices



Thank you so much. I actually walked in at the right time I finally got my orange strap!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

pretty99 said:


> finally H is catching up with the new-tech!! lovely SLG for your phone! love bleu sapphir!



Indeed  picked that one up at Selfridges in London in July 2013 ... They had two at Heathrow T3 H but the colours were too light for my liking (was thinking about getting two lol ... Me bad)


----------



## iCoCo

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Indeed  picked that one up at Selfridges in London in July 2013 ... They had two at Heathrow T3 H but the colours were too light for my liking (was thinking about getting two lol ... Me bad)


Love the SLG.  What is it call please?


----------



## podoae

one of first H purchase
not sure how i feel about it seeing as i've got a really really tiny wrist ;'(


----------



## doves75

podoae said:


> one of first H purchase
> not sure how i feel about it seeing as i've got a really really tiny wrist ;'(



It looks good on your wrist podoae!! &#128077;&#128077;
More orange boxes to come...&#128522;


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

pretty99 said:


> finally H is catching up with the new-tech!! lovely SLG for your phone! love bleu sapphir!



HigHtecH series is always interesting... The H case tends to cost MORE than the item it protects LOL!!!! 
H always a little slow on making phone case .. good thing I know IP5 and IP5S are exactly the same size so I just picked one up when I saw it.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

iCoCo said:


> Love the SLG.  What is it call please?



HigHtecH IP5


----------



## bagidiotic

podoae said:


> one of first H purchase
> not sure how i feel about it seeing as i've got a really really tiny wrist ;'(



Fabulous
Its great
Nothing wrong with tiny wrist
Big fat wallet will do 
Lol


----------



## buyer010

podoae said:


> one of first H purchase
> not sure how i feel about it seeing as i've got a really really tiny wrist ;'(



Great purchase! Looks good!


----------



## Mr.GQ

sydspy said:


> Love Love the ring ... Here is mine ...
> View attachment 2290812
> 
> 
> I'm now waiting for a bangle in a slim version ..



If you don't mind me asking, What size is your Cd'A bracelet Syd?  It looks perfect on you! I just got the GM and I feel like it looks too big on me.


----------



## 77Porosus

Hi! Here is my brand new Steve 35 messenger bag in étoupe, with a gris perle (pearl gray) goatskin lining! It was bought at the Sevres Paris store.


----------



## JWiseman

77Porosus said:


> Hi! Here is my brand new Steve 35 messenger bag in étoupe, with a gris perle (pearl gray) goatskin lining! It was bought at the Sevres Paris store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2392716



Congratulations to you! What a great and practical bag! Love etoupe, it is the perfect neutral. Wear it in good health...modeling shots soon?


----------



## Sienna220

77Porosus said:


> Hi! Here is my brand new Steve 35 messenger bag in étoupe, with a gris perle (pearl gray) goatskin lining! It was bought at the Sevres Paris store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2392716


Great choice. Have seen a few lately and really like the style in this this sophisticated shade of gray. Congrats!!


----------



## Acehuche

Good Night everybody. Yesterday I bought my fisrt H bag. I Will show you. Any thoughs......


----------



## Love-Vintage

77Porosus said:


> Hi! Here is my brand new Steve 35 messenger bag in étoupe, with a gris perle (pearl gray) goatskin lining! It was bought at the Sevres Paris store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2392716


What a handsome bag indeed !


----------



## Souris

Found a treasure in Ginza


----------



## bagidiotic

Souris said:


> Found a treasure in Ginza
> View attachment 2396274



What a great handsome score
Congrats


----------



## doves75

Souris said:


> Found a treasure in Ginza
> View attachment 2396274




What a great find Souris!! Love this new HAC!! Enjoy !! )


----------



## Souris

Thanks guys  You cannot imagine how excited I was when I first saw it!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Souris said:


> Found a treasure in Ginza
> View attachment 2396274




Holyy!! This is crazyy. What a fab find 

So happy for you !


----------



## Anfang

Souris said:


> Found a treasure in Ginza
> View attachment 2396274




What. A. Splendour !!!! Major congrats about this drop-dead gorgeous find! Hands down!


----------



## spinskybolt

Souris said:


> Found a treasure in Ginza
> View attachment 2396274


 
this is GORGEOUS!!! i staked out ginza last month when i was in tokyo but they only offered me a 40 birkin in fauve matte alligator which was way out of my budget. you lucked out!


----------



## Souris

spinskybolt said:


> this is GORGEOUS!!! i staked out ginza last month when i was in tokyo but they only offered me a 40 birkin in fauve matte alligator which was way out of my budget. you lucked out!



They offered that matte alligator birkin to me too but also way out of my budget! 
I got lucky with this HAC and its a 40. The SA told me they are much harder to find than a birkin.


----------



## alterego

Souris said:


> Found a treasure in Ginza
> View attachment 2396274


That HAC is beautiful~Congratulations!


----------



## ferrip

Souris said:


> Found a treasure in Ginza
> View attachment 2396274



Treasure indeed! So rare! Thank you so much for posting such an amazing and unique piece! You should post it in the Special Combo thread in the Ref section as well! Just so others can enjoy your phenomenal luck! Congrats - really - times a million!


----------



## Souris

Thanks guys.


----------



## HJoo

Souris said:


> Thanks guys.


did they have any other HAC's? i know they had one in red too right? Im going to japan tmrw!!


----------



## doves75

Modeling my TGM H Hour with double tour alligator strap in Havane.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Souris said:


> Found a treasure in Ginza
> View attachment 2396274



Stunning HAC! Congrats and enjoy, *Souris*!


----------



## bjostone

souris said:


> found a treasure in ginza
> View attachment 2396274


wow!


----------



## bjostone

doves75 said:


> Modeling my TGM H Hour with double tour alligator strap in Havane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399440


Gorgeous!


----------



## Souris

Found a men's ostrich wallet at Isetan Shinjuku in a masculine brick colour. I've never seen one before and had to buy it!


----------



## Anfang

doves75 said:


> Modeling my TGM H Hour with double tour alligator strap in Havane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399440


Superb H Hour, doves, congrats! 



Souris said:


> View attachment 2400611
> 
> 
> Found a men's ostrich wallet at Isetan Shinjuku in a masculine brick colour. I've never seen one before and had to buy it!


 And you were right! A beautiful colour, indeed. And your Barenia CDC is not too bad, too!


----------



## doves75

Anfang said:


> Superb H Hour, doves, congrats!
> 
> Thank you Anfang.


----------



## doves75

Souris said:


> View attachment 2400611
> 
> 
> Found a men's ostrich wallet at Isetan Shinjuku in a masculine brick colour. I've never seen one before and had to buy it!




Love it!!


----------



## rosebud_7

Souris said:


> Found a treasure in Ginza
> View attachment 2396274


 wow!!!!!!


----------



## rosebud_7

doves75 said:


> Modeling my TGM H Hour with double tour alligator strap in Havane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399440


 this is gorgeous!


----------



## doves75

rosebud_7 said:


> this is gorgeous!




Thank you rosebud. I've using it all the time now...n neglecting my other watches for now.


----------



## dessie

mshrimp said:


> Final post!  A vintage briefcase, I believe it's name is Porte Document, but I could be wrong.  Dominique had to restitich some of the corners while also refurbishing it.  The handle was also beyond repair, so he made a new one.  The color of the new handle is ever so slightly lighter than the rest of the bag, but I think with time, it will darken ...


Its a Hermes quirus.. Just got it in paris in april..


----------



## Monceau

Souris said:


> Found a treasure in Ginza
> View attachment 2396274


I know we are not supposed to covet, but I want, I want!!!!
You found one classy treasure, *Souris*!


----------



## Monceau

doves75 said:


> Modeling my TGM H Hour with double tour alligator strap in Havane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399440


Very cool, *Doves*, The H hour is such a fantastic watch and that Havane gator is stunning!


----------



## Monceau

Souris said:


> View attachment 2400611
> 
> 
> Found a men's ostrich wallet at Isetan Shinjuku in a masculine brick colour. I've never seen one before and had to buy it!


I wish they offered that combo in a women's wallet! I love brique and ostrich is tdf!


----------



## doves75

Monceau said:


> Very cool, *Doves*, The H hour is such a fantastic watch and that Havane gator is stunning!




Thanks Monceau. I already asked for more straps )


----------



## bagidiotic

Souris said:


> View attachment 2400611
> 
> 
> Found a men's ostrich wallet at Isetan Shinjuku in a masculine brick colour. I've never seen one before and had to buy it!



Congrats
I so love this wallet 
Very beautiful


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Souris said:


> View attachment 2400611
> 
> 
> Found a men's ostrich wallet at Isetan Shinjuku in a masculine brick colour. I've never seen one before and had to buy it!



Love this ostrich wallet, glad that you bought this beauty, *Souris*!


----------



## Souris

Thanks guys. Great H memories of Japan.


----------



## Souris

Monceau said:


> I wish they offered that combo in a women's wallet! I love brique and ostrich is tdf!



I've seen a Kelly wallet with a beautiful lavender ostrich skin once before...


----------



## yoluky

Souris said:


> Found a treasure in Ginza
> View attachment 2396274


japan always has good stcok someday i want to take luck chance in japan


----------



## yoluky

Souris said:


> View attachment 2400611
> 
> 
> Found a men's ostrich wallet at Isetan Shinjuku in a masculine brick colour. I've never seen one before and had to buy it!


ostrich ostrich oh ostrich japan has various stock its best country for hermes lover but price is expensive than other countries


----------



## yoluky

77Porosus said:


> Hi! Here is my brand new Steve 35 messenger bag in étoupe, with a gris perle (pearl gray) goatskin lining! It was bought at the Sevres Paris store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2392716


congratuation hard to get a gris perle color you are lucky guy


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

yoluky said:


> ostrich ostrich oh ostrich japan has various stock its best country for hermes lover but *price is expensive than other countries*




Didn't know that, *yoluky*. Thanks for the advise about ostrich. I love it.


----------



## yoluky

fatcat2523 said:


> View attachment 2326543
> 
> 
> Stacking up my new Galop with my croc CDC today!


very gorgeous match fashion is confidence wearing these go out show you


----------



## yoluky

doves75 said:


> Modeling my new SO Galop Ring!! I love it!!
> View attachment 2289518


lovely ring make me hot


----------



## yoluky

Mr Posh Spice said:


> View attachment 2285425


i love ur style you are gorgeous


----------



## yoluky

sydspy said:


> A few of my old action shots with my 40cm full  leather Etain Kelly Lakis
> 
> View attachment 2288158
> View attachment 2288159
> View attachment 2288163


i love ur etain kelly lakis you are so luky guy i dont have chance to take gorgeous kelly yet


----------



## yoluky

Love-Vintage said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying your summer
> 
> Recently I was lucky enough to get my hands on these goodies:
> 
> Victoria etoupe
> 
> Medor Clutch
> 
> CDC bracelet
> 
> and some of non-H (Hoorsenbuhs jewelries, givenchy pandora, and Acne studio)
> 
> thanks for letting me share


beautiful elephant charm i want it


----------



## yoluky

Souris said:


> View attachment 2241297
> 
> 
> Mini Steve bag in marron de indie.
> The size is about 27cm.
> I wasn't too keen on it at first but after using it, I completely adore its practicality and simplicity. It's kinda cute too.
> The SA told me that H produces only 12 bags in a particular colour a year.
> The only time I've ever seen it is at Incheon Airport but it was a very dark blue.
> Have you guys came across this bag?


very cut and lovely color never seen this small one


----------



## doves75

yoluky said:


> lovely ring make me hot




Thanks yoluky!! &#128293;&#128522;


----------



## doves75

Finally my Evelyn Bleu Orage arrived. Sorry if the pic is a bit blurry.


----------



## JWiseman

doves75 said:


> Finally my Evelyn Bleu Orage arrived. Sorry if the pic is a bit blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405433



YAYYYY!!!! Finally we get to see it! Congratulations, you wear it well!


----------



## doves75

JWiseman said:


> YAYYYY!!!! Finally we get to see it! Congratulations, you wear it well!




Thanks JWiseman ... The bag travelled back and forth via fedex b4 it arrived to my lap. ) 
We are waiting for your modeling pic.


----------



## spinskybolt

doves75 said:


> Finally my Evelyn Bleu Orage arrived. Sorry if the pic is a bit blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405433


 
great color! it looked like a dark grey (almost black) in your reveal pics but i can definitely see the nice blue tones here. I'm sure it'll appear even brighter under sunlight. That's the beauty of hermes colors, they appear differently under different light and it's gorgeous!


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

rosebud_7 said:


> wow!!!!!!


Was it the HAC bag or saddle charm? I also saw the same when I was there a few weeks ago.


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

Souris said:


> View attachment 2400611
> 
> 
> Found a men's ostrich wallet at Isetan Shinjuku in a masculine brick colour. I've never seen one before and had to buy it!


I love Isetan! Some of the best service ever. Did you get a chance to take photos with the Petit H set up right outside? They had a great display complete with H silk scarf boxing gloves.


----------



## alterego

Just wanted to share this with the guys. 40cm Clemence. I'm 5'10"


----------



## doves75

alterego said:


> Just wanted to share this with the guys. 40cm Clemence. I'm 5'10"




Thanks for sharing alterego. Looks good on you. )


----------



## alterego

doves75 said:


> Thanks for sharing alterego. Looks good on you. )



Thank you. Very kind.


----------



## bagidiotic

alterego said:


> Just wanted to share this with the guys. 40cm Clemence. I'm 5'10"



U looking great
Awesome n perfect


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

alterego said:


> Just wanted to share this with the guys. 40cm Clemence. I'm 5'10"



Looking good alterego!! Love how you actually partially strapped up the bag!


----------



## alterego

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Looking good alterego!! Love how you actually partially strapped up the bag!


Thank you LVF, very kind of you.  I like to strap it when walking about in crowds plus it keeps the contents private and safer than in open status. It also gives the bag a different look. I can still stick my hand in and feel about for my phone or loose bills in the front pocket.



bagidiotic said:


> U looking great
> Awesome n perfect


Thank you bagidiotic!


----------



## Anfang

alterego said:


> Just wanted to share this with the guys. 40cm Clemence. I'm 5'10"


*alterego*, may I have your bag AND your size, pretty pleeeeeaaaase?


----------



## Mr.Graphite

Looking good. Nice B. Good size.


----------



## wawa

Made my DH to carry the orange Togo 35


----------



## doves75

wawa said:


> Made my DH to carry the orange Togo 35
> View attachment 2421668




Looks great wawa....he's such a good sport!! May be you should buy him one too ... Like a 40...since he has the guns to carry it. )


----------



## bagidiotic

wawa said:


> Made my DH to carry the orange Togo 35
> View attachment 2421668



Cool he is a rocker


----------



## pk888

hi.. i am new here and I was hoping you could give me your opinion on the HErmes Herbag that can be turned into a backpack... Is it okay for men to use? Does anybody know the dimensions.,. I am planning to get one that is colored black... and my only consideration is if would look appropriate for men... thanks and hope you could share your ideas and suggestions.


----------



## pk888

CookyMonster said:


> Great pics everyone - here's me working the herbag cabine & hapi at the mall today. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 1840541


hi there... i am planing to get a herbag... but i am not sure if there are different sizes... do u mind to share the size/ dimension of your herbag?  thanks!


----------



## mistikat

pk888 said:


> hi there... i am planing to get a herbag... but i am not sure if there are different sizes... do u mind to share the size/ dimension of your herbag?  thanks!



Hi and welcome. It's preferred that you don't post the same thing repeatedly - if you are patient, someone will come along with an answer. In the meantime, try the search function. The Herbag is discontinued so it's likely that the threads will be older and not as visible in the first few pages. Thanks, and have fun with your hunt for your Herbag backpack.


----------



## carlinha

everyone looks wonderful!  this is my first time posting in this thread, but wanted to share a special pic because it involves hubby and i both with something Hermes! 

Hubby is wearing an *Hermes Sport button down shirt called Chem Ajustee Dos Contraste in CW01 Marine *- love this shirt, it is business in the front and party in the back 
I have a Rose Tyrien Kelly Pochette PHW in Epsom, Rose Sheherazade gator PHW CDC and Clic Clac a Pois shawl in CW05 ardoise/aubergine/fuchsia

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## BritAbroad

carlinha said:


> everyone looks wonderful!  this is my first time posting in this thread, but wanted to share a special pic because it involves hubby and i both with something Hermes!
> 
> Hubby is wearing an *Hermes Sport button down shirt called Chem Ajustee Dos Contraste in CW01 Marine *- love this shirt, it is business in the front and party in the back
> I have a Rose Tyrien Kelly Pochette PHW in Epsom, Rose Sheherazade gator PHW CDC and Clic Clac a Pois shawl in CW05 ardoise/aubergine/fuchsia
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



Oh, *carlinha*, you are precious and stunning as always, such beautiful choices!
Hubby's shirt is fabulous, my hubby would love this!


----------



## doves75

carlinha said:


> everyone looks wonderful!  this is my first time posting in this thread, but wanted to share a special pic because it involves hubby and i both with something Hermes!
> 
> Hubby is wearing an *Hermes Sport button down shirt called Chem Ajustee Dos Contraste in CW01 Marine *- love this shirt, it is business in the front and party in the back
> I have a Rose Tyrien Kelly Pochette PHW in Epsom, Rose Sheherazade gator PHW CDC and Clic Clac a Pois shawl in CW05 ardoise/aubergine/fuchsia
> 
> Thank you for letting me share




Nice pics of you and your hubby modeling Hermes!! ).  I'm still waiting for a warmer weather to use the same Hermes shirt but diff motif on the back. Btw.... Do you think is it ok to wear undershirt? Thx


----------



## alterego

wawa said:


> Made my DH to carry the orange Togo 35
> View attachment 2421668


That size and colour suits him. Watchout he might want one for himself! LOL!


----------



## carlinha

BritAbroad said:


> Oh, *carlinha*, you are precious and stunning as always, such beautiful choices!
> Hubby's shirt is fabulous, my hubby would love this!



thanks so much *BritAbroad*!  i just love this shirt, i think your hubby would love it too!  it comes in other CWs also!



doves75 said:


> Nice pics of you and your hubby modeling Hermes!! ).  I'm still waiting for a warmer weather to use the same Hermes shirt but diff motif on the back. Btw.... Do you think is it ok to wear undershirt? Thx



thank you *doves75*!  you know, just our opinion, he did try it with an undershirt, but i thought it made it look more casual, and preferred the look without the undershirt.  would be curious to hear what you think!  hope you get to wear it soon!


----------



## BritAbroad

carlinha said:


> thanks so much *BritAbroad*!  i just love this shirt, i think your hubby would love it too!  it comes in other CWs also!



Ooh, I will take him shopping!


----------



## bagidiotic

carlinha said:


> everyone looks wonderful!  this is my first time posting in this thread, but wanted to share a special pic because it involves hubby and i both with something Hermes!
> 
> Hubby is wearing an *Hermes Sport button down shirt called Chem Ajustee Dos Contraste in CW01 Marine *- love this shirt, it is business in the front and party in the back
> I have a Rose Tyrien Kelly Pochette PHW in Epsom, Rose Sheherazade gator PHW CDC and Clic Clac a Pois shawl in CW05 ardoise/aubergine/fuchsia
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



Both of you looking great n fabulous


----------



## carlinha

bagidiotic said:


> Both of you looking great n fabulous



thanks so much *bagidiotic*!


----------



## Anfang

carlinha said:


> everyone looks wonderful!  this is my first time posting in this thread, but wanted to share a special pic because it involves hubby and i both with something Hermes!
> 
> Hubby is wearing an *Hermes Sport button down shirt called Chem Ajustee Dos Contraste in CW01 Marine *- love this shirt, it is business in the front and party in the back
> I have a Rose Tyrien Kelly Pochette PHW in Epsom, Rose Sheherazade gator PHW CDC and Clic Clac a Pois shawl in CW05 ardoise/aubergine/fuchsia
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


I would grab hubby's shirt for ME in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## Wilsom04

Does anyone have an opinion on what mens cologne of Hermes is good?


----------



## Prada Prince

Wilsom04 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on what mens cologne of Hermes is good?




Personally I love Un Jardin Sur Le Nil the most. It's my signature scent.


----------



## doves75

thank you *doves75*!  you know, just our opinion, he did try it with an undershirt, but i thought it made it look more casual, and preferred the look without the undershirt.  would be curious to hear what you think!  hope you get to wear it soon![/QUOTE]


Thank you carlinha...I was thinking wearing it for the 1st time on my birthday in January...if it's not too cold )


----------



## Wilsom04

Prada Prince said:


> Personally I love Un Jardin Sur Le Nil the most. It's my signature scent.



Thank you!


----------



## alterego

Prada Prince said:


> Personally I love Un Jardin Sur Le Nil the most. It's my signature scent.


I wear that too! Along with Terre d'Hermes. And although it's not men's per say I also wear Eau des Merveilles which is my current favorite. 
*
*

*
*


----------



## Mr.Graphite

I like Terre d'Hermes.


----------



## Christofle

Wilsom04 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on what mens cologne of Hermes is good?



Hermessence: Vetiver Tonka & Paprika Brasil are my two favourite.


----------



## ferrip

carlinha said:


> everyone looks wonderful!  this is my first time posting in this thread, but wanted to share a special pic because it involves hubby and i both with something Hermes!
> 
> Hubby is wearing an *Hermes Sport button down shirt called Chem Ajustee Dos Contraste in CW01 Marine *- love this shirt, it is business in the front and party in the back
> I have a Rose Tyrien Kelly Pochette PHW in Epsom, Rose Sheherazade gator PHW CDC and Clic Clac a Pois shawl in CW05 ardoise/aubergine/fuchsia
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



Love the pic - but the Rose Tyrien steals the show! Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## carlinha

Anfang said:


> I would grab hubby's shirt for ME in a heartbeat!!!



DO IT *Anfang*!!!



Wilsom04 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on what mens cologne of Hermes is good?



My hubby uses Terre d'Hermes also, it is his and my favorite 



doves75 said:


> Thank you carlinha...I was thinking wearing it for the 1st time on my birthday in January...if it's not too cold )



that would be fantastic *doves*, i hope you get to wear it and please post a pic when you do!



ferrip said:


> Love the pic - but the Rose Tyrien steals the show! Thank you so much for posting!



aww thanks *ferrip*, i am obsessed with her


----------



## Anfang

carlinha said:


> DO IT *Anfang*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby uses Terre d'Hermes also, it is his and my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> that would be fantastic *doves*, i hope you get to wear it and please post a pic when you do!
> 
> 
> 
> aww thanks *ferrip*, i am obsessed with her


Make sure I will, my dear, if I can find a size which fits me!  Men's dept stroke again!


----------



## alterego

En-route to Islamorada in the beautiful Florida Keys for a delicious fish lunch.


----------



## Anfang

alterego said:


> En-route to Islamorada in the beautiful Florida Keys for a delicious fish lunch.


Love everything in this pic : the car, the bracelet And I love the text too! Delicious fish lunch in the Keys...


----------



## alterego

Anfang said:


> Love everything in this pic : the car, the bracelet And I love the text too! Delicious fish lunch in the Keys...


Thank you Anfang, we had a great time!


----------



## Anfang

alterego said:


> Thank you Anfang, we had a great time!


I'm glad you fully enjoyed it, *alterego* !  Sounded really great!


----------



## Jrs1672

alterego said:


> I wear that too! Along with Terre d'Hermes. And although it's not men's per say I also wear Eau des Merveilles which is my current favorite.
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *




I wear the elixir de merveilles and get more compliments than I ever have before.


----------



## B.Desire

Hi baglovers,

I ordered this week a Birkin 40 CM. Togo leather in Gold with silver hardware...

Do you guys think this is big enough to carry by a boy? After seeing the 50 I'm doubting but I don't want my bag to be heavy!!

I already have a large Celine Phantom luggage in black and yes, it can be so heavy to carry, so that's maybe why I ordered a 40 cm... And I only use my bags to go to work or to do shopping!

Post your comments about boys and their Birkincandy please!


----------



## alterego

B.Desire said:


> Hi baglovers,
> 
> I ordered this week a Birkin 40 CM. Togo leather in Gold with silver hardware...
> 
> Do you guys think this is big enough to carry by a boy? After seeing the 50 I'm doubting but I don't want my bag to be heavy!!
> 
> I already have a large Celine Phantom luggage in black and yes, it can be so heavy to carry, so that's maybe why I ordered a 40 cm... And I only use my bags to go to work or to do shopping!
> 
> Post your comments about boys and their Birkincandy please!


A 40 is a good size for a dude to carry. A 50 is more for travel in my humble opinion. You can fit your daily essentials in a 40 for work, play, or travel. I use mine mostly for work and when I travel. It can get heavy so monitor what you put inside or else it will be like carrying a ton of bricks....literally.


----------



## litosands

No pic, but I wear my Touareg rectangle buckle belt with anything except a suit, and sometimes even with a suit if no tie - it's completely under the radar, and looks like a silver native-american buckle except to a few people who know what it is.  (I disapprove of the H touareg, it's a bad hybrid.)


----------



## B.Desire

alterego said:


> A 40 is a good size for a dude to carry. A 50 is more for travel in my humble opinion. You can fit your daily essentials in a 40 for work, play, or travel. I use mine mostly for work and when I travel. It can get heavy so monitor what you put inside or else it will be like carrying a ton of bricks....literally.



Thank you! I saw your pic with your black Birkin... 

I ordered a Gold one... Why, because I don't have a bag in that kind of color!  and my Celine is in black and I really wanted a timeless colour for a timeless bag!

But make sure I know the problem with heavy bags, even my suede Celine was a heavy one and I don't even have an iPad in my bag!


----------



## B.Desire

alterego said:


> I wear that too! Along with Terre d'Hermes. And although it's not men's per say I also wear Eau des Merveilles which is my current favorite.
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *



Elexir des Merveilles is good to for boys!


----------



## make_4_money

Sorry for my bad quality pics, uploading directly from my phone.


----------



## doves75

make_4_money said:


> Sorry for my bad quality pics, uploading directly from my phone.
> 
> View attachment 2443420
> 
> View attachment 2443421




Nice modeling shots!! Is that a K 40? Black? Congrats make_4_money ....Mine is coming soon &#128521;


----------



## make_4_money

doves75 said:


> Nice modeling shots!! Is that a K 40? Black? Congrats make_4_money ....Mine is coming soon &#128521;




Thanks Doves75, the bag in the 1 pic is 40cm Etain Togo Kelly, bag in the 2nd pic is 39cm Herbag Zip.  Hehe..


----------



## ASIAKNOWS

My husband really wants this belt buckle. he has 2 H ones and he thinks this buckle is very sexy. I think it's too feminine. what do you guys think???


----------



## make_4_money

ASIAKNOWS said:


> View attachment 2443968
> 
> 
> My husband really wants this belt buckle. he has 2 H ones and he thinks this buckle is very sexy. I think it's too feminine. what do you guys think???



This belt buckle is nice IMO, to which color and leather your DH would like to match? It is also depend on his style and daily outfit. I do not think think feminine at least from my side. Actually some guys use the large sz Chanel le boy or Celine Luggage, and our sexual orientation are very normal. That just because most fashion brand making fab female handbag than their guys's collections.


----------



## ghoztz

make_4_money said:


> Sorry for my bad quality pics, uploading directly from my phone.
> 
> View attachment 2443420
> 
> View attachment 2443421


Super cute!!  Love both pieces!!


----------



## bagidiotic

ASIAKNOWS said:


> View attachment 2443968
> 
> 
> My husband really wants this belt buckle. he has 2 H ones and he thinks this buckle is very sexy. I think it's too feminine. what do you guys think???



Of coz not
My dh is using this too


----------



## bagidiotic

make_4_money said:


> Sorry for my bad quality pics, uploading directly from my phone.
> 
> View attachment 2443420
> 
> View attachment 2443421



May I ask you if your key is classic strap or amazone 
Which you prefer


----------



## doves75

ASIAKNOWS said:


> View attachment 2443968
> 
> 
> My husband really wants this belt buckle. he has 2 H ones and he thinks this buckle is very sexy. I think it's too feminine. what do you guys think???




I think this buckle is good for guys too &#128077; I love it


----------



## pretty99

ASIAKNOWS said:


> View attachment 2443968
> 
> 
> My husband really wants this belt buckle. he has 2 H ones and he thinks this buckle is very sexy. I think it's too feminine. what do you guys think???



it's a very nice buckle but just bear in mind it does makes some "sound" when the ring bangs against the metal back place when walking........that's the only down side if you consider....hehehe


----------



## B.Desire

Nice buckle!

With a whole black outfit and a cdc bracelet as an accessoire


----------



## temps

make_4_money said:


> Sorry for my bad quality pics, uploading directly from my phone.
> 
> View attachment 2443420
> 
> View attachment 2443421




Looks great!  I love Kelly 40 on guys...


----------



## apisss

Love my new 40 cm Gold B & H belt &#9786;&#65039;




Thanks !
Fiz


----------



## Everlong

apisss said:


> Love my new 40 cm Gold B & H belt &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Thanks !
> Fiz



gold is the perfect neutral. looks great on you! congrats.


----------



## OhManolo

apisss said:


> Love my new 40 cm Gold B & H belt &#9786;&#65039;
> View attachment 2446794
> View attachment 2446798
> 
> 
> Thanks !
> Fiz



Looks great! We are bag cousins as mine is a 35 B.


----------



## bagidiotic

apisss said:


> Love my new 40 cm Gold B & H belt &#9786;&#65039;
> View attachment 2446794
> View attachment 2446798
> 
> 
> Thanks !
> Fiz



Fiz you look fantastic
Chic chic 
Bravo


----------



## Acehuche

Nice bag
Enjoy it


----------



## mshrimp

dessie said:


> Its a Hermes quirus.. Just got it in paris in april..



Thanks, I just read this post day.  I do appreciate it!


----------



## mshrimp

Hi All.  My partner's birthday is December 26 .... I always try to go out of my way to make it a very special day, as it's the day after Christmas!  This year we had tea at The Arizona Biltmore Hotel in Phoenix and .... he received a refurbished original Evelyne bag!  Dominique at the San Francisco boutique did a stunning job taking a very well-loved bag and bringing it back to life. Among the many great things he did was remove the old strap and replace it with an adjustable strap. Also, this bag was pretty sun bleached and worn.  The coloring is now rich and looks of well used leather.  Enjoy the photo!


----------



## doves75

mshrimp said:


> Hi All.  My partner's birthday is December 26 .... I always try to go out of my way to make it a very special day, as it's the day after Christmas!  This year we had tea at The Arizona Biltmore Hotel in Phoenix and .... he received a refurbished original Evelyne bag!  Dominique at the San Francisco boutique did a stunning job taking a very well-loved bag and bringing it back to life. Among the many great things he did was remove the old strap and replace it with an adjustable strap. Also, this bag was pretty sun bleached and worn.  The coloring is now rich and looks of well used leather.  Enjoy the photo!




That's so sweet of you mshrimp... N your partner is so lucky to hv you. That Evy bag look so rich in color and showed a nice patina. Thanks for sharing )


----------



## dessie

mshrimp said:


> Thanks, I just read this post day.  I do appreciate it!



no problem. glad to help.


----------



## OhManolo

mshrimp said:


> Hi All.  My partner's birthday is December 26 .... I always try to go out of my way to make it a very special day, as it's the day after Christmas!  This year we had tea at The Arizona Biltmore Hotel in Phoenix and .... he received a refurbished original Evelyne bag!  Dominique at the San Francisco boutique did a stunning job taking a very well-loved bag and bringing it back to life. Among the many great things he did was remove the old strap and replace it with an adjustable strap. Also, this bag was pretty sun bleached and worn.  The coloring is now rich and looks of well used leather.  Enjoy the photo!



How sweet of you! That bag is so gorgeous -- love the patina!


----------



## doves75

Sorry...but I have to post this in different forum, hope you guys don't mind &#128521;


----------



## pretty99

mshrimp said:


> Hi All.  My partner's birthday is December 26 .... I always try to go out of my way to make it a very special day, as it's the day after Christmas!  This year we had tea at The Arizona Biltmore Hotel in Phoenix and .... he received a refurbished original Evelyne bag!  Dominique at the San Francisco boutique did a stunning job taking a very well-loved bag and bringing it back to life. Among the many great things he did was remove the old strap and replace it with an adjustable strap. Also, this bag was pretty sun bleached and worn.  The coloring is now rich and looks of well used leather.  Enjoy the photo!



aawwww..........that's sooo sweet!! congrats on the great finds (both the bag and the person!)


----------



## edwinjoseph84

We (mostly me LOL) got hungry while shopping in San Diego so the husband and I decided to share a Neiman Marcus cookie!!! C'est moi with my HAC 45 in GHW!!!


----------



## edwinjoseph84

pk888 said:


> hi there... i am planing to get a herbag... but i am not sure if there are different sizes... do u mind to share the size/ dimension of your herbag?  thanks!


LOVE that Herbag! What size is that???


----------



## edwinjoseph84

bjostone said:


> wow!


is it taboo to ask how much the bag was??


----------



## pretty99

edwinjoseph84 said:


> is it taboo to ask how much the bag was??



HAC 40 and birkin 40 is the same price. you can check the price thread.
If memory serves right it should be about 1,28mil yen and ghilles 40 would be 1.48 mil yen last year 2013


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

make_4_money said:


> Sorry for my bad quality pics, uploading directly from my phone.
> 
> View attachment 2443420
> 
> View attachment 2443421



You look really good! Ok thats it.. I need to pull that trigger soon!!  

Plus I agree with your other statement about guys using Chanels and Celines regardless of their sexual orientation.. I am in that boat.. The men's stuff for the afore mentioned brands is literally non existent though.. But I love the Boy and the Phantom Luggages!


----------



## alterego

mshrimp said:


> Hi All.  My partner's birthday is December 26 .... I always try to go out of my way to make it a very special day, as it's the day after Christmas!  This year we had tea at The Arizona Biltmore Hotel in Phoenix and .... he received a refurbished original Evelyne bag!  Dominique at the San Francisco boutique did a stunning job taking a very well-loved bag and bringing it back to life. Among the many great things he did was remove the old strap and replace it with an adjustable strap. Also, this bag was pretty sun bleached and worn.  The coloring is now rich and looks of well used leather.  Enjoy the photo!


That is a very beautiful and well loved bag.


----------



## alterego

doves75 said:


> Sorry...but I have to post this in different forum, hope you guys don't mind &#128521;
> View attachment 2451881


That is superb and quite masculine. Enjoy your beautiful and rare baby!


----------



## jyyanks

edwinjoseph84 said:


> We (mostly me LOL) got hungry while shopping in San Diego so the husband and I decided to share a Neiman Marcus cookie!!! C'est moi with my HAC 45 in GHW!!!


Wow!  What a beauty and you look so happy carrying the Birkin and the cookie (I'd be ecstatic too!)


----------



## jyyanks

doves75 said:


> Sorry...but I have to post this in different forum, hope you guys don't mind &#128521;
> View attachment 2451881


It's stunning! Congrats!


----------



## doves75

alterego said:


> That is superb and quite masculine. Enjoy your beautiful and rare baby!




Thank you alterego...after turning down 4 B offer I finally find what's truly mine &#128522;


----------



## doves75

jyyanks said:


> It's stunning! Congrats!




Thanks jyyanks &#128521;


----------



## se7en_november

doves75 said:


> Sorry...but I have to post this in different forum, hope you guys don't mind &#128521;
> View attachment 2451881


Beautiful, elegant bag. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## doves75

se7en_november said:


> Beautiful, elegant bag. Congrats and enjoy.




Thank you se7en_november &#128522;


----------



## Jammerau

Me and my new runway HAC 40


----------



## azzart

Jammerau said:


> Me and my new runway HAC 40



I love your bag !!!! The size and the colors are perfect. It looks very good on you.


----------



## JWiseman

Jammerau said:


> Me and my new runway HAC 40



Oooooohhh....VERY NICE! Gimme, gimme, gimme! If you ever get tired of it, I'd love to borrow. 

Enjoy it! It's stunning.


----------



## doves75

Jammerau said:


> Me and my new runway HAC 40




Thanks for sharing &#128077;&#128077;&#128077; great modeling pic!! &#128522;. Enjoy your beautiful HAC!!


----------



## Jammerau

azzart said:


> I love your bag !!!! The size and the colors are perfect. It looks very good on you.


Thank you all for the nice comments..


----------



## alterego

Jammerau said:


> Me and my new runway HAC 40


Totally dynamite! Enjoy!


----------



## haveuconfessed

Jammerau said:


> Me and my new runway HAC 40



Love how you rocked the jordans with the HAC


----------



## MYH

Jammerau said:


> Me and my new runway HAC 40


Cool outfit - jacket, HAC, and shoes go really well together.  You are quite the head turner!


----------



## MYH

doves75 said:


> Sorry...but I have to post this in different forum, hope you guys don't mind &#128521;
> View attachment 2451881


Your ghillies bag is stunning!  Be careful when you take it out - some lady might try to rip it out of your hands!


----------



## doves75

MYH said:


> Your ghillies bag is stunning!  Be careful when you take it out - some lady might try to rip it out of your hands!




Thank you for your compliment and warning MYH &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Love-Vintage

Jammerau said:


> Me and my new runway HAC 40


Wow beautiful bag! such a rare item.

Cool ensemble going on there!


----------



## Love-Vintage

make_4_money said:


> Sorry for my bad quality pics, uploading directly from my phone.
> 
> View attachment 2443420
> 
> View attachment 2443421


Simple! chic!


----------



## mushashi415

Jammerau said:


> Me and my new runway HAC 40




Nice


----------



## make_4_money

Jammerau said:


> Me and my new runway HAC 40



Nice HAC bro, saw one was on display for sale at Milano H store last week.

Also like you AJ Retro IV, Is that the grey cement? Maybe we have another same hobby of sneaker collections.


----------



## make_4_money

doves75 said:


> Sorry...but I have to post this in different forum, hope you guys don't mind &#128521;
> View attachment 2451881



Congrats, Doves!!! Nice combo and also elegant look for your B Ghillies!


----------



## doves75

make_4_money said:


> Congrats, Doves!!! Nice combo and also elegant look for your B Ghillies!




Thank you for your nice compliment make_4_money &#128591;


----------



## Monceau

Jammerau said:


> Me and my new runway HAC 40


One of the classiest things ever!


----------



## Monceau

doves75 said:


> Sorry...but I have to post this in different forum, hope you guys don't mind &#128521;
> View attachment 2451881


I love seeing these combos, this one is just stunning. I.DIE!
Must go on my dream list, congratulations!


----------



## Monceau

apisss said:


> Love my new 40 cm Gold B & H belt &#9786;&#65039;
> View attachment 2446794
> View attachment 2446798
> 
> 
> Thanks !
> Fiz



Gold is the best H color ever, you look sharp!



mshrimp said:


> Hi All.  My partner's birthday is December 26 .... I always try to go out of my way to make it a very special day, as it's the day after Christmas!  This year we had tea at The Arizona Biltmore Hotel in Phoenix and .... he received a refurbished original Evelyne bag!  Dominique at the San Francisco boutique did a stunning job taking a very well-loved bag and bringing it back to life. Among the many great things he did was remove the old strap and replace it with an adjustable strap. Also, this bag was pretty sun bleached and worn.  The coloring is now rich and looks of well used leather.  Enjoy the photo!



This is just fabulous, I love the character of this bag. What a find and such a special gift!



edwinjoseph84 said:


> We (mostly me LOL) got hungry while shopping in San Diego so the husband and I decided to share a Neiman Marcus cookie!!! C'est moi with my HAC 45 in GHW!!!



I love this pic, you just radiate happiness. I would too if I had this gorgy HAC!


----------



## TankerToad

Jammerau said:


> Me and my new runway HAC 40


  This is the flag right? LOVE this. Looks wonderful on you. You wear it well.


----------



## doves75

Monceau said:


> I love seeing these combos, this one is just stunning. I.DIE!
> 
> Must go on my dream list, congratulations!




Thank you Monceau....I did not expect to get this bag during the holiday season. 
I hope you will get yours soon &#128591;


----------



## bagidiotic

Hey guys any opinions on men using lindy?
Dont seems to able google any info bout it
We find that lindy voyage 50 is really huge n cumbersome in some way
I was thinking getting him a 34 for this valentine
As I only use 26
Will u guy use?is it too feminine? 
He doesn't like toolbox btw


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

bagidiotic said:


> Hey guys any opinions on men using lindy?
> Dont seems to able google any info bout it
> We find that lindy voyage 50 is really huge n cumbersome in some way
> I was thinking getting him a 34 for this valentine
> As I only use 26
> Will u guy use?is it too feminine?
> He doesn't like toolbox btw



Hey there.. If you have seen me around tPF you can see that I am quite liberal in terms of using women's bags for men.. ie. I love using the Speedy, Chanel Boy's, various Celines, the man clutch trend, etc. I have been on a hunt on a Kelly for ages and well even the name of it sounds feminine.. To be honest, truthfully, I don't really like the Lindy.. I like it in pics but in person and trying it on, I didn't like the fortune cookie shape and the zippers and flap somewhat bother me. Plus I see a lot of women carry a Lindy unlike B or K's where there are a few guys using them.. There is just something about the Lindy that I don't like about it, but yeah.. I will let other guys chime in but this is just my honest opinion.. Hope this helps!


----------



## Acehuche

I am a guy and personally think is not a man bag, even biggest size. Too complicated. I have LV clutch, Amazona Loewe, Tadao LV, Prada and Jyp. A few bags, if u see.
Hope my opinión helps


----------



## doves75

I agree....I like to see Lindy but I would not buy it for my self. It's a nice bag but a bit complicated for a guy. Toolbox is better IMO...but again he does not like it. May be you should ask his opinion. Good luck and let us know what you decide. &#128522;


----------



## Love-Vintage

bagidiotic said:


> Hey guys any opinions on men using lindy?
> Dont seems to able google any info bout it
> We find that lindy voyage 50 is really huge n cumbersome in some way
> I was thinking getting him a 34 for this valentine
> As I only use 26
> Will u guy use?is it too feminine?
> He doesn't like toolbox btw


That's so sweet that you're already thinking of giving H for valentine's

If Lindy is the bag that he wants, grab your cc. Otherwise, have you thought of picotin in TGM?


----------



## pretty99

bagidiotic said:


> Hey guys any opinions on men using lindy?
> Dont seems to able google any info bout it
> We find that lindy voyage 50 is really huge n cumbersome in some way
> I was thinking getting him a 34 for this valentine
> As I only use 26
> Will u guy use?is it too feminine?
> He doesn't like toolbox btw



hmmm, you might want to scout for the Asian with Hermes thread with Show Lou (a TW male celebrity) carrying a 34 red lindy.....it's could be a bit too fashion forward, otherwise Steve or Bolide relax would be a better option maybe?


----------



## cotonblanc

Hello guys! I've been thinking of getting my first bag from Hermès but I was wondering if anyone has handled the Omnibus and the Doha? I tried doing a quick search in this thread but came up with nothing.






Doha





Omnibus MM​
What are their bigger sizes? I see a Omnibus MM online and it looks to be around 30cm wide... And is the Doha strictly a ladies size?

I am also keen on the Paris Bombay... I would love a Kelly Lakis but let's do baby steps first... Thank you.


----------



## bagidiotic

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Hey there.. If you have seen me around tPF you can see that I am quite liberal in terms of using women's bags for men.. ie. I love using the Speedy, Chanel Boy's, various Celines, the man clutch trend, etc. I have been on a hunt on a Kelly for ages and well even the name of it sounds feminine.. To be honest, truthfully, I don't really like the Lindy.. I like it in pics but in person and trying it on, I didn't like the fortune cookie shape and the zippers and flap somewhat bother me. Plus I see a lot of women carry a Lindy unlike B or K's where there are a few guys using them.. There is just something about the Lindy that I don't like about it, but yeah.. I will let other guys chime in but this is just my honest opinion.. Hope this helps!



Yes u must get a kelly
My dh love using his kelly too


----------



## bagidiotic

pretty99 said:


> hmmm, you might want to scout for the Asian with Hermes thread with Show Lou (a TW male celebrity) carrying a 34 red lindy.....it's could be a bit too fashion forward, otherwise Steve or Bolide relax would be a better option maybe?



Red lindy for man no no
My dh won't dare to use
Yes bolide relax is a good alternative
But unfortunately he prefer a shoulder model 
He has  a steve yes


----------



## bagidiotic

Love-Vintage said:


> That's so sweet that you're already thinking of giving H for valentine's
> 
> If Lindy is the bag that he wants, grab your cc. Otherwise, have you thought of picotin in TGM?



Thanks for your input
No picotin
He like structure bag
Lol


----------



## Love-Vintage

cotonblanc said:


> Hello guys! I've been thinking of getting my first bag from Hermès but I was wondering if anyone has handled the Omnibus and the Doha? I tried doing a quick search in this thread but came up with nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omnibus MM​
> What are their bigger sizes? I see a Omnibus MM online and it looks to be around 30cm wide... And is the Doha strictly a ladies size?
> 
> I am also keen on the Paris Bombay... I would love a Kelly Lakis but let's do baby steps first... Thank you.


I think omnibus is cute...like a lunch bag. Not sure about the size


----------



## Jammerau

haveuconfessed said:


> Love how you rocked the jordans with the HAC


Thank you all for your kind compliments!

Yeah.. I m a Air Jordan fan too!


----------



## alterego

Lunch at Alabama Jacks, Card Sound...why drive when you can just take the boat? Beautiful day in the Florida Keys.


----------



## HJoo

Hac 40


----------



## bagidiotic

HJoo said:


> Hac 40



Nice outfit awesome hac


----------



## csetcos

HJoo said:


> Hac 40




Great pic!


----------



## JWiseman

HJoo said:


> Hac 40



Nice HAC...LOVE the coat. I've been on the hunt for that Gucci coat and just can't seem to find it in my size, although I'm sure I can fit yours - we look about the same size - so, can I borrow it?!


----------



## tammywks

K-pop star G-Dragon loves traveling with his rouge HAC


----------



## tammywks

Taiwanese singer/actor Show Lo and his Hssssss... (part 1)
Credit: Show Lo's Instagram, his manager &#23567;&#38684;'s Weibo and Karen&#33540;&#36650;'s Weibo


----------



## tammywks

Taiwanese singer/actor Show Lo and his Hssssss... (part 2)
Credit: Show Lo's Instagram, his manager &#23567;&#38684;'s Weibo and Karen&#33540;&#36650;'s Weibo


----------



## tammywks

Taiwanese singer/actor Show Lo and his Hssssss... (part 3)
Credit: Show Lo's Instagram, his manager &#23567;&#38684;'s Weibo, Karen&#33540;&#36650;'s Weibo and Apple Daily























[URL=http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/tammytpf/media/image_zpsdd13d8f6.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## tammywks

Taiwanese singer/actor Show Lo and his Hssssss... (part 4)
Credit: Show Lo's Instagram, his manager &#23567;&#38684;'s Weibo and Karen&#33540;&#36650;'s Weibo


----------



## tammywks

Taiwanese singer/actor Show Lo and his Hssssss... (part 5)
 Credit: Show Lo's Instagram, his manager &#23567;&#38684;'s Weibo and Karen&#33540;&#36650;'s Weibo
















Actually this Lindy belongs to Show's manager.


----------



## bagidiotic

Wow tammy thanks for all those pictures
I think show lo is very cool n stylish 
Love all his h bags
he has a lot lol
More than my dh lol


----------



## alterego

tammywks said:


> Taiwanese singer/actor Show Lo and his Hssssss... (part 5)
> Credit: Show Lo's Instagram, his manager &#23567;&#38684;'s Weibo and Karen&#33540;&#36650;'s Weibo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually this Lindy belongs to Show's manager.


Thank you for sharing all of this lovely eye candy!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

tammywks said:


> Taiwanese singer/actor Show Lo and his Hssssss... (part 5)
> Credit: Show Lo's Instagram, his manager &#23567;&#38684;'s Weibo and Karen&#33540;&#36650;'s Weibo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually this Lindy belongs to Show's manager.



Oh lord!! Look at all of his H!! So jealous!! one thing though.. With such a huge Kelly and him only using the turn lock, that is not going to be a good outcome in the long run!


----------



## Fabfashion

alterego said:


> Lunch at Alabama Jacks, Card Sound...why drive when you can just take the boat? Beautiful day in the Florida Keys.


alterego, you wear the jpysiere so well! What size is yours?


----------



## alterego

Fabfashion said:


> alterego, you wear the jpysiere so well! What size is yours?


Thank you so much.  That is a 34cm. Very spacious but, if I had to do it all over again I would get a 28 or 31cm. The 34 clemence is very heavy on the shoulder when loaded with essentials.


----------



## Fabfashion

alterego said:


> Thank you so much.  That is a 34cm. Very spacious but, if I had to do it all over again I would get a 28 or 31cm. The 34 clemence is very heavy on the shoulder when loaded with essentials.


That's a good point about the weight, thanks. I think many of H leather bags are heavy. I'll check out the 31, not sure how roomy the 28 is. I'd like to use it when I travel because the flap can be closed.


----------



## alterego

Fabfashion said:


> That's a good point about the weight, thanks. I think many of H leather bags are heavy. I'll check out the 31, not sure how roomy the 28 is. I'd like to use it when I travel because the flap can be closed.


If you want to use it mostly for travel then the 34 is a really good choice, I wanted mine more for everyday that's why I would go with a smaller size. The flap adds an incredible level of security and piece of mind when traveling.


----------



## AuthenticLux

doves75 said:


> Sorry...but I have to post this in different forum, hope you guys don't mind &#128521;
> View attachment 2451881



I am in LOOOOOOOVE!!! Perfect combo!


----------



## doves75

AuthenticLux said:


> I am in LOOOOOOOVE!!! Perfect combo!




Thank you AuthenticLux &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## xolinlevh

Question for all the guys and their clics, what size do you guys own? I just bought my first from H.com and it arrived today, its a LOT smaller then i expected. I have rather small wrists to begin with so i thought the narrow PM (7.5") would be fine (in midnight blue). Im in ATL this Thursday and will be swinging by the store to exchange for a bigger one


----------



## doves75

xolinlevh said:


> Question for all the guys and their clics, what size do you guys own? I just bought my first from H.com and it arrived today, its a LOT smaller then i expected. I have rather small wrists to begin with so i thought the narrow PM (7.5") would be fine (in midnight blue). Im in ATL this Thursday and will be swinging by the store to exchange for a bigger one




I don't have clic clac yet, but I've tried multiple, and I need a GM for sure. )   I like a wide leather bracelets so I tend to buy CDC n KE instead. 
Good luck with the return hopefully you will score more orange boxes &#128522;


----------



## bagidiotic

xolinlevh said:


> Question for all the guys and their clics, what size do you guys own? I just bought my first from H.com and it arrived today, its a LOT smaller then i expected. I have rather small wrists to begin with so i thought the narrow PM (7.5") would be fine (in midnight blue). Im in ATL this Thursday and will be swinging by the store to exchange for a bigger one



My dh owns both clic clac and  clic h 
He wears only gm most of his guy friends also gm  too
Gd luck to your exchange


----------



## xolinlevh

bagidiotic said:


> My dh owns both clic clac and  clic h
> He wears only gm most of his guy friends also gm  too
> Gd luck to your exchange



Gotcha  yea I had just measured my wrist to order custom LV watch strap and my wrist was 7" so figured the 7.5 would be fine. When I opened the box yesterday i thought they must have sent a mini version for a moment  Ive called the store in Atlanta and they said they can do the exchange for me, though i think because i ordered online and it was shipped to me in MN, i didnt pay tax, so exchanging it in Atlanta means i may end up paying the tax on it (boo....)


----------



## michumichu

I love this! Everyone looks so good!


----------



## ASC RESALE

allanrvj said:


> Let me do the honors.
> 
> *castorny*:



Love! Joining the likes of Marc Jacobs with your fab oversized Birkin!


----------



## csetcos

Hi guys!  I was offered a HAC 50- it was SO large that although I was thrilled, it was way too big for me, as I'm 5'7".  Still holding out for my B40...


----------



## Ulf

ASC RESALE said:


> Love! Joining the likes of Marc Jacobs with your fab oversized Birkin!



That's not a Birkin, it's a HAC (Haut à Courroies), the predecessor to the Birkin.

I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## Gscott88

xolinlevh said:


> Gotcha  yea I had just measured my wrist to order custom LV watch strap and my wrist was 7" so figured the 7.5 would be fine. When I opened the box yesterday i thought they must have sent a mini version for a moment  Ive called the store in Atlanta and they said they can do the exchange for me, though i think because i ordered online and it was shipped to me in MN, i didnt pay tax, so exchanging it in Atlanta means i may end up paying the tax on it (boo....)



Go to Heather! She's amazeballs


----------



## onogan

With my Birkin 35


----------



## bagidiotic

onogan said:


> With my Birkin 35



Congrats nice b on you


----------



## Anfang

onogan said:


> With my Birkin 35


You rock !!!


----------



## alterego

onogan said:


> With my Birkin 35


A 35 is very practical and you wear it quite well. Very nice choice of colour and hardware.


----------



## Bryant

allanrvj said:


> *luxury-zurich*:



I love your bag man!  It looks great


----------



## Kelly H

tammywks said:


> Taiwanese singer/actor Show Lo and his Hssssss... (part 1)
> Credit: Show Lo's Instagram, his manager &#23567;&#38684;'s Weibo and Karen&#33540;&#36650;'s Weibo



Love it!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Have not uploaded any pics for awhile ... Here is it!
Location: Firenze Italia!
Wearing a MMM charity shirt and carrying a Evelyne GM Amazon in Rouge H clemence leather and Rouge H/ Rouge T strap


----------



## Trufflebear

Going out with my B35 bleu Izmir for some chai tea latte!


----------



## doves75

Trufflebear said:


> Going out with my B35 bleu Izmir for some chai tea latte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583047
> View attachment 2583048




Wow...looks great trufflebear!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Trufflebear said:


> Going out with my B35 bleu Izmir for some chai tea latte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583047
> View attachment 2583048



Beary nice n stylish


----------



## ghoztz

Trufflebear said:


> Going out with my B35 bleu Izmir for some chai tea latte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583047
> View attachment 2583048




BI is an awesome colour!!!  It looks so nice on you!


----------



## jyyanks

Trufflebear said:


> Going out with my B35 bleu Izmir for some chai tea latte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583047
> View attachment 2583048


Gorgeous!!!!  Love BI!


----------



## jyyanks

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Have not uploaded any pics for awhile ... Here is it!
> Location: Firenze Italia!
> Wearing a MMM charity shirt and carrying a Evelyne GM Amazon in Rouge H clemence leather and Rouge H/ Rouge T strap


OO I haven't seen an Evelyn yet in that leather - stunning!  I love Rouge H and I especially like the 2 toned handle.


----------



## JWiseman

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Have not uploaded any pics for awhile ... Here is it!
> Location: Firenze Italia!
> Wearing a MMM charity shirt and carrying a Evelyne GM Amazon in Rouge H clemence leather and Rouge H/ Rouge T strap



Ohhh this gets me excited for my Italian getaway in a few weeks. I will also be taking my Evelyne GM with me as my daily bag. Do you feel it hold enough for your international travels?


----------



## Love-Vintage

Trufflebear said:


> Going out with my B35 bleu Izmir for some chai tea latte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583047
> View attachment 2583048


Beautiful Color !!


----------



## arniee

What do you guys think of guys using constance long wallet or kelly wallets?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

JWiseman said:


> Ohhh this gets me excited for my Italian getaway in a few weeks. I will also be taking my Evl GM with me as my daily bag. Do you feel it hold enough for your international travels?



Most definitely  my boy friend has the same bag in cafe colour and it is his designated travel bag. 

We both use a "bag in bag" organizer  so everything is tidy and organized in the Evl GM. I also travel with Evl TGM for a short over night stay somewhere or if I need to bring a light jacket (big enough to put the jacket in).

As I travel extremely light and never ever check in any luggage. Evl GM is a good enough size for my general travelling.

Enclose is a photo taken from Nice France last year.... Bf was carrying a GM Cafe


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

arniee said:


> What do you guys think of guys using constance long wallet or kelly wallets?


Use Whatever you like really  as long as you love what your use !
My H SLGs tend to be very colourful but minimal hardware.


----------



## JWiseman

arniee said:


> What do you guys think of guys using constance long wallet or kelly wallets?



I think there's a little to much going on there for me, but it will be YOUR wallet after all so you have to be comfortable and happy carrying it. I have 2 dogons - combined (which I use for travel) and long (which I just got and use for everyday).
Considered a bearn as well but like the minimalistic design and the size of the dogon! Good luck!


----------



## JWiseman

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Most definitely  my boy friend has the same bag in cafe colour and it is his designated travel bag.
> 
> We both use a "bag in bag" organizer  so everything is tidy and organized in the Evl GM. I also travel with Evl TGM for a short over night stay somewhere or if I need to bring a light jacket (big enough to put the jacket in).
> 
> As I travel extremely light and never ever check in any luggage. Evl GM is a good enough size for my general travelling.
> 
> Enclose is a photo taken from Nice France last year.... Bf was carrying a GM Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583931




Thank you for that! I debated on a TGM (for the sheer fact that I could thrown in a sweater or light jacket) but thought it would be overwhelming for travel purposes (carrying everyday around town) so I went with GM. I think the GM will serve me well, it will be fairly warm when I go so I doubt I'll need to store any 'layers'.


----------



## Trufflebear

doves75 said:


> Wow...looks great trufflebear!!




Thank you ; )


----------



## Trufflebear

bagidiotic said:


> Beary nice n stylish




Lol, thank you beary much!!


----------



## Trufflebear

ghoztz said:


> BI is an awesome colour!!!  It looks so nice on you!




I love this color as well, it looks so vivid with episom!  Thank you!


----------



## Trufflebear

jyyanks said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  Love BI!




Thank you!!  It's one of my favorite blues from Hermes!


----------



## Trufflebear

Love-Vintage said:


> Beautiful Color !!




Thank you!!  I love it ; )


----------



## Rajneesh

onogan said:


> with my birkin 35


that sweater!


----------



## Jadeite

Trufflebear said:


> Going out with my B35 bleu Izmir for some chai tea latte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583047
> View attachment 2583048




Your Tee + jacket combi rocks. Love that tee.  the blue Izmir really pops.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Trufflebear said:


> Going out with my B35 bleu Izmir for some chai tea latte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583047
> View attachment 2583048



You look great, *Trufflebear* and I love your outfit. Happy to be your twin with a bleu izmir B35, gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Trufflebear

Jadeite said:


> Your Tee + jacket combi rocks. Love that tee.  the blue Izmir really pops.




Thanks!  It's such a weird but fun tshirt ; )  this bag seems to pop with any outfits!!


----------



## Trufflebear

VigeeLeBrun said:


> You look great, *Trufflebear* and I love your outfit. Happy to be your twin with a bleu izmir B35, gorgeous color!!!




Yay, my BI twin!!  Thank you, I'm sure it looks great with your outfit, too ; )


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Trufflebear said:


> Yay, my BI twin!!  Thank you, I'm sure it looks great with your outfit, too ; )



*Trufflebear*, I have gone out and bought clothes and scarves specifically to match my BI B35. Yes, have built outfits around this B35 color, if that makes any sense. I love it so much


----------



## doves75

Me and my Evy TGM in Bleu Orage.


----------



## chessmont

doves75 said:


> Me and my Evy TGM in Bleu Orage.
> View attachment 2586080



Fabulous color!  It looks good on you.


----------



## doves75

chessmont said:


> Fabulous color!  It looks good on you.




Thank you chessmont. &#128144;


----------



## bagidiotic

doves75 said:


> Me and my Evy TGM in Bleu Orage.
> View attachment 2586080



Everything in picture look so matching
Nice


----------



## doves75

bagidiotic said:


> Everything in picture look so matching
> Nice




Thank you kindly bagidiotic. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Acehuche

Beautiful, doves75. Enjoy it.


----------



## doves75

Acehuche said:


> Beautiful, doves75. Enjoy it.




Thank you Acehuche &#128144;


----------



## Trufflebear

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Trufflebear*, I have gone out and bought clothes and scarves specifically to match my BI B35. Yes, have built outfits around this B35 color, if that makes any sense. I love it so much




Omg, that is exactly what I was telling my partner what I had to do to get the color right!  I keep buying clothes thinking their color is closed to BI, but BI is always greener than I think!  It's a magical color that changes dramatically depending on the lighting!  I have to get the cloche out with me at all time!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Trufflebear said:


> Omg, that is exactly what I was telling my partner what I had to do to get the color right!  I keep buying clothes thinking their color is closed to BI, but BI is always greener than I think!  *It's a magical color that changes dramatically depending on the lighting! * I have to get the cloche out with me at all time!!



BI is a magical color, *Trufflebear* and very special. I had my choice between a bleu saphir B35 and bleu izmir B35 and it was an easy decision to make. Love that it is a mixture of blue and green depending on the lighting.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

JWiseman said:


> Thank you for that! I debated on a TGM (for the sheer fact that I could thrown in a sweater or light jacket) but thought it would be overwhelming for travel purposes (carrying everyday around town) so I went with GM. I think the GM will serve me well, it will be fairly warm when I go so I doubt I'll need to store any 'layers'.



It depends which part of Italy you are going to if going in April and May... in the evening can be a little cool still 
Have a great trip!
My trick with TGM is I put my spring down-filled wind breaker in a small compression bag. It become so thin after the air is out. Those Spring down-filled wind breakers are wrinkle free and very light. Canada Goose, Herno, Moncler they all make them.


----------



## mushashi415

Guys. Do you guys think it's too much for a guy to be carrying a B in color such as rose Jaipur and rose lipstick perhaps. Rose Tyrian   Is it too colorful for a guy?  I have a few black bags so I'm thinking my be I should get some colorful Bs   All opinions are welcome.  Thanks guys


----------



## mushashi415

Trufflebear said:


> Going out with my B35 bleu Izmir for some chai tea latte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583047
> View attachment 2583048




How tall are you ?  I'm contemplating between B 35 an 40. I think B35 looks lovely on you.


----------



## mushashi415

onogan said:


> With my Birkin 35




Sorry. How tall are you?


----------



## doves75

mushashi415 said:


> Guys. Do you guys think it's too much for a guy to be carrying a B in color such as rose Jaipur and rose lipstick perhaps. Rose Tyrian   Is it too colorful for a guy?  I have a few black bags so I'm thinking my be I should get some colorful Bs   All opinions are welcome.  Thanks guys




I think those red colors are a bit too feminine for a guy, unless may be for an SO bag. May be you should look at a diff red. Rouge H is a good red I think, not too bright. But this is just my opinion. 
Regarding the size, most guys carry 40 but it depends on how tall and big you are. Some carry 35 because it fits them better than 40 off course. So, how tall are you? I Iove a bigger bag and it looks better for me. I'm between 5'8 or 5'9. 
Good luck and let us know what you decide and post pics for us here.


----------



## mushashi415

doves75 said:


> I think those red colors are a bit too feminine for a guy, unless may be for an SO bag. May be you should look at a diff red. Rouge H is a good red I think, not too bright. But this is just my opinion.
> Regarding the size, most guys carry 40 but it depends on how tall and big you are. Some carry 35 because it fits them better than 40 off course. So, how tall are you? I Iove a bigger bag and it looks better for me. I'm between 5'8 or 5'9.
> Good luck and let us know what you decide and post pics for us here.




I think rough h is nice too. But I love love love rose Jaipur. Hmmm it's tough.   I am the same height as you. Athletic built. With think thighs. Do you think a 35 will be too small for me?  Here is me with a large phantom. This might help.   I also have quite a few oversize celine luggages. Let me know what you think which would fit me better?


----------



## doves75

mushashi415 said:


> I think rough h is nice too. But I love love love rose Jaipur. Hmmm it's tough.   I am the same height as you. Athletic built. With think thighs. Do you think a 35 will be too small for me?  Here is me with a large phantom. This might help.   I also have quite a few oversize celine luggages. Let me know what you think which would fit me better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588913




It seems like you love big bags too. I saw some of ur pics with ur Celine and Balenciaga. I think you can pull and look good with the 40, besides it's roomier. Do you have a full length pics? 
I love H because they have so many good colors. So you should explore the possibilities of diff colors that you love. But if you really love the RJ then you should get what you love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Btw, I love your red Bal Jacket. Could you let me know from what season n what is it called? Is it part of men's collection? Been looking but no luck so far. Are u in US?


----------



## mushashi415

doves75 said:


> It seems like you love big bags too. I saw some of ur pics with ur Celine and Balenciaga. I think you can pull and look good with the 40, besides it's roomier. Do you have a full length pics?
> I love H because they have so many good colors. So you should explore the possibilities of diff colors that you love. But if you really love the RJ then you should get what you love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Btw, I love your red Bal Jacket. Could you let me know from what season n what is it called? Is it part of men's collection? Been looking but no luck so far. Are u in US?





Thanks. The jacket is from 2011 collection it's from women collection tho it looks sick on men too. I think they still make the jacket but it's a thinner version. The color is burgundy or Bordeaux I think. If you need advice abut the sizing I am more than happy to share my two cents. I would love to get a rose Jaipur and a rose lipstick B. Btw. Right now I am in school in china. I should be moving to the us soon for my surgery residency which I'm super pumped about. Here is a full length photo. Do you think the bag is overwhelming for my size?  Btw. I assume you are in the is right?


----------



## doves75

mushashi415 said:


> Thanks. The jacket is from 2011 collection it's from women collection tho it looks sick on men too. I think they still make the jacket but it's a thinner version. The color is burgundy or Bordeaux I think. If you need advice abut the sizing I am more than happy to share my two cents. I would love to get a rose Jaipur and a rose lipstick B. Btw. Right now I am in school in china. I should be moving to the us soon for my surgery residency which I'm super pumped about. Here is a full length photo. Do you think the bag is overwhelming for my size?  Btw. I assume you are in the is right?
> View attachment 2588978




Thank you for the info Mushashi. I will try to find out more about I and will ask for your help off course, since you are quite an expert in this. 
The bag is just a little big but just because of the wing. But again men can pull big bag no problem. I carry Kelly 50 too, which fall as a travel bag &#128522; if you have a chance to try the
 B35 or 40 that would be great. 
For a future MD/Surgeon I think 40 would be great &#128077;.


----------



## mushashi415

doves75 said:


> Thank you for the info Mushashi. I will try to find out more about I and will ask for your help off course, since you are quite an expert in this.
> The bag is just a little big but just because of the wing. But again men can pull big bag no problem. I carry Kelly 50 too, which fall as a travel bag &#128522; if you have a chance to try the
> B35 or 40 that would be great.
> For a future MD/Surgeon I think 40 would be great &#128077;.




Do you have your photos with K 50?


----------



## doves75

I don't have my K50 pic in this phone but I have the same exact one like this one in pic. This belong to a H collector as you see in his IG. I feel lazy to take her out of her box &#128522;. So excited that you will come to US soon, shopping trip once you are here &#128514;.


----------



## doves75

Sorry...forgot the pic. Btw...feel free to PM me.


----------



## mushashi415

doves75 said:


> I don't have my K50 pic in this phone but I have the same exact one like this one in pic. This belong to a H collector as you see in his IG. I feel lazy to take her out of her box &#128522;. So excited that you will come to US soon, shopping trip once you are here &#128514;.




Sure. Let's go shopping sometime


----------



## onogan

mushashi415 said:


> Sorry. How tall are you?



I am 181 cm


----------



## Trufflebear

mushashi415 said:


> How tall are you ?  I'm contemplating between B 35 an 40. I think B35 looks lovely on you.



Thanks!!  I'm about 178cm (5 10).  I personally feel that 35 is convenient and easier to carry around in town, although sometimes it feels a bit small for my frame.  On the other hand, maybe 40 looks better for my height, meaning a bit more masculine, but it is heavy and too big to move through the crowd.  It's difficult to pick, isn't it!?


----------



## mushashi415

Trufflebear said:


> Thanks!!  I'm about 178cm (5 10).  I personally feel that 35 is convenient and easier to carry around in town, although sometimes it feels a bit small for my frame.  On the other hand, maybe 40 looks better for my height, meaning a bit more masculine, but it is heavy and too big to move through the crowd.  It's difficult to pick, isn't it!?




Thanks for the input.  I agree with you on the notion of the 35 vs 40.


----------



## saintgermain

doves75 said:


> Sorry...forgot the pic. Btw...feel free to PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2589057



swooon


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> Sorry...forgot the pic. Btw...feel free to PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2589057



Gorgeous comparison pic, *doves*. Thanks!


----------



## navicular

_Hypnotic_ in Black/Bronze Clemence and _Fleuron_ in Black Chamonix, both with PHW


----------



## Acehuche

Really masculine navicular. Enjoy.


----------



## Love-Vintage

navicular said:


> _Hypnotic_ in Black/Bronze Clemence and _Fleuron_ in Black Chamonix, both with PHW


Wow love those bracelets! Tres Chic!


----------



## hermes fans

doves75 said:


> Me and my Evy TGM in Bleu Orage.
> View attachment 2586080



Hi Doves, do you mind taking a close shot of your evelyne in Bleu Orage please? The picture you have attached looks like black colour.

I recently like this colour and thinking of buying a bag in this colour.


----------



## doves75

hermes fans said:


> Hi Doves, do you mind taking a close shot of your evelyne in Bleu Orage please? The picture you have attached looks like black colour.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently like this colour and thinking of buying a bag in this colour.




I will try to take the pic during the day so you will be able to see the color under the sunlight. It's a beautiful color IMO. &#128522;


----------



## hermes fans

doves75 said:


> I will try to take the pic during the day so you will be able to see the color under the sunlight. It's a beautiful color IMO. &#128522;



Many thanks doves! Looking forward to it! I am thinking to get a K40 and/or double kelly tour bracelet in this awesome colour, if I have a chance 

you know, it's difficult to get the colour you want...it depends on luck


----------



## doves75

hermes fans said:


> Many thanks doves! Looking forward to it! I am thinking to get a K40 and/or double kelly tour bracelet in this awesome colour, if I have a chance
> 
> 
> 
> you know, it's difficult to get the colour you want...it depends on luck




Sorry for the delay response. It's kinda hard to capture this color but I tried and I found one which show BO color on pic # 3 from tammybrandlover.


----------



## hermes fans

doves75 said:


> Sorry for the delay response. It's kinda hard to capture this color but I tried and I found one which show BO color on pic # 3 from tammybrandlover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607013
> View attachment 2607014
> View attachment 2607020



Thanks Doves! Pic #3 looks blue to me hehe And yes, I admit that it's difficult to capture the true colour from camera!

To me, Bleu orage = mixture of grey and dark blue

It&#8217;s absolutely an awesome colour for guys and it does look great on you (I guess that&#8217;s you from pic#2)!


----------



## doves75

hermes fans said:


> Thanks Doves! Pic #3 looks blue to me hehe And yes, I admit that it's difficult to capture the true colour from camera!
> 
> To me, Bleu orage = mixture of grey and dark blue
> 
> Its absolutely an awesome colour for guys and it does look great on you (I guess thats you from pic#2)!




Your welcome Hermes Fans. Yes the second pic is me to show you that the bag can look so much darker than the real color in diff angle of light. 
I love bleu orage. &#128522;&#128153;&#128522;


----------



## Anothai

Really nice thread!


----------



## JWiseman

I'm back from hiatus. Just picked up this baby. Love this Bambou green and GHW combo.


----------



## bagidiotic

JWiseman said:


> I'm back from hiatus. Just picked up this baby. Love this Bambou green and GHW combo.



Love bambou in ghw


----------



## Love-Vintage

JWiseman said:


> I'm back from hiatus. Just picked up this baby. Love this Bambou green and GHW combo.


love the bambou green. So fresh!


----------



## csetcos

JWiseman said:


> I'm back from hiatus. Just picked up this baby. Love this Bambou green and GHW combo.




Beautiful!  Love all 3!


----------



## Acehuche

Hi guys. I need ur opinión here. Do u think CDC bracelet is femenine¿ I really like it but unsure. Meantime it is hard to get L size for it. Please ur opinión are moré than welcome.


----------



## pretty99

Acehuche said:


> Hi guys. I need ur opinión here. Do u think CDC bracelet is femenine¿ I really like it but unsure. Meantime it is hard to get L size for it. Please ur opinión are moré than welcome.



there're lots of guys rocking CDC very well!! depends on the color and your outfit, it could be smashing!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Acehuche said:


> Hi guys. I need ur opinión here. Do u think CDC bracelet is femenine¿ I really like it but unsure. Meantime it is hard to get L size for it. Please ur opinión are moré than welcome.



Nonsense just  for ladies
Lol
Its unisex
Yes l is meant for bigger wrist or men and  more difficult to find demand lesser than s 
Go for it if you  like it
Believe in yourself wear with style


----------



## navicular

Acehuche said:


> Hi guys. I need ur opinión here. Do u think CDC bracelet is femenine¿ I really like it but unsure. Meantime it is hard to get L size for it. Please ur opinión are moré than welcome.



Here's my CDC in graphite alligator with PHW


----------



## Acehuche

Thx navicular, bagidiotic, pretty99 for ur advises. Definitively I Will follow.


----------



## AnnieDeng

_bella_ said:


> I've got to put up the pics of Hermes Only, who rocks his Hermes, oh yeah!


He looks great in orange.


----------



## alterego

Mr. Anil Arjandas


----------



## pretty99

alterego said:


> Mr. Anil Arjandas



wow! that's some major bling going on there! chic!!


----------



## aizawamegamill

alterego said:


> Mr. Anil Arjandas


 
That Etain Kelly Depache is so elegant.


----------



## alterego

Yes!  He's the designer for those gorgeous bracelets. Very elegant and distinguished man with an incredible style.  I had to share it with you guys.


----------



## Joshua Foong

Back after a long break...


----------



## ueynah

Edited


----------



## bagidiotic

Joshua Foong said:


> Back after a long break...



You look great n cool
Nice cdc n lindy
Hardly see guy using lindy
Nice nice
U rock that bag


----------



## Love-Vintage

alterego said:


> Mr. Anil Arjandas



Ahh love that AP watch!!!! This is major!



Joshua Foong said:


> Back after a long break...



Welcome back!


----------



## doves75

I hope I don't double post on this


----------



## CookyMonster

Joshua Foong said:


> Back after a long break...


 
Great to see a guy rock a Lindy! Is that a 34? Tres chic!


----------



## footlocker

doves75 said:


> I hope I don't double post on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631264


 
This is very beautiful.  May I know what is the leather?  is it swift or togo or evercolor?


----------



## doves75

footlocker said:


> This is very beautiful.  May I know what is the leather?  is it swift or togo or evercolor?




It's swift leather if I'm not mistaken. &#128522;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Joshua Foong said:


> Back after a long break...



Nice shopping spree ! Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Love-Vintage

doves75 said:


> I hope I don't double post on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631264


beautiful ghillies, best with toile combo.


----------



## alterego

Coconut Grove, FL


----------



## doves75

Love-Vintage said:


> beautiful ghillies, best with toile combo.




Thank you Love-Vintage &#128144;&#128144;


Alterego, Nice pic!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
Is that Black B35??


----------



## alterego

doves75 said:


> Thank you Love-Vintage &#128144;&#128144;
> 
> 
> Alterego, Nice pic!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> Is that Black B35??


Thank you doves75! It's a 40cm Clemence. I crush the sides in so that it would stand up.


----------



## alterego

doves75 said:


> I hope I don't double post on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631264


That looks very handsome on you!


----------



## doves75

alterego said:


> That looks very handsome on you!




Thank you alterego &#128522;.


----------



## FlopsyMopsyCT

Oh my god, all these pictures are great. Perhaps I should start saving. Most of these guys look great with these bags, giving them a nice masculine look!


----------



## Galop

Hi guys,

This is my first post and I would like to share some impressions of my Hermes pieces


----------



## flowerboy

Very nice wish I could get my DH to wear Hermes


----------



## Blue Rain

Galop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first post and I would like to share some impressions of my Hermes pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647171
> View attachment 2647172
> View attachment 2647178
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit PurseForum


 
The hourse head bracelet is very cool!


----------



## Everlong

Galop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first post and I would like to share some impressions of my Hermes pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647171
> View attachment 2647172
> View attachment 2647178
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit PurseForum



classic hermes pieces! the galop and chaine de ancre bracelets look fantastic on men.


----------



## Galop

My lovely Collier de Chien in argent. I love this Classic and bold piece...


----------



## Galop

My beautiful leather accesoires:


----------



## Acehuche

Nice


----------



## pretty99

Galop said:


> My beautiful leather accesoires:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647244
> View attachment 2647245
> View attachment 2647246
> View attachment 2647247
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647253
> 
> View attachment 2647255



very nice collection!


----------



## in_love_with

Hi everyone! I'm new on this forum, but i want to share with you my latest vintage H purchase: Vintage HAC 45 in courchevel leather


----------



## doves75

Galop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first post and I would like to share some impressions of my Hermes pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647171
> View attachment 2647172
> View attachment 2647178




Wow...Galop...you score a lot of nice H pieces!! Love all the bracelet, all silver CDC (what size is it?) and all the leather good accessories. 
Also, your scarf is so nice!! What size is your scarf? 70 or 90? Been looking for one. 

Congrats Galop!! Hope you will post some more &#128521;


----------



## doves75

in_love_with said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new on this forum, but i want to share with you my latest vintage H purchase: Vintage HAC 45 in courchevel leather




I'm in love too, with your HAC 45!! He is so handsome &#128077;&#128077;&#128077; 
Congrats in_love_with!!


----------



## pretty99

in_love_with said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new on this forum, but i want to share with you my latest vintage H purchase: Vintage HAC 45 in courchevel leather



it's soooooo pretty it's deserves his own seat!! hehehe


----------



## JWiseman

in_love_with said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new on this forum, but i want to share with you my latest vintage H purchase: Vintage HAC 45 in courchevel leather



Is that a Miansai anchor bracelet as a bag charm?! Love it! Love the HAC...I have a 40 and sometimes I think I should part with it because it doesn't get nearly as much use as it should but then, seeing pictures like yours I immediately change my mind! Enjoy your HAC!!!


----------



## ferrip

Galop said:


> My beautiful leather accesoires:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647244
> View attachment 2647245
> View attachment 2647246
> View attachment 2647247
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647253
> 
> View attachment 2647255



WOW! These are gorgeous indeed!


----------



## ferrip

alterego said:


> Coconut Grove, FL



I love this pic! So beautiful!


----------



## in_love_with

JWiseman said:


> Is that a Miansai anchor bracelet as a bag charm?! Love it! Love the HAC...I have a 40 and sometimes I think I should part with it because it doesn't get nearly as much use as it should but then, seeing pictures like yours I immediately change my mind! Enjoy your HAC!!!




Yes it is)) I've decided that this Miansai bracelet looks better as a charm lol) Hac 40 is just perfect for an everyday use! I love my 45 HAC, but the next one will be 40 for sure)

Thank for your nice comments everyone, I'm very happy to find new friends here)) will share with you my other Hermes treasures later)


----------



## Blue Rain

in_love_with said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new on this forum, but i want to share with you my latest vintage H purchase: Vintage HAC 45 in courchevel leather



Hey... This is a very good representative of a musculine bag - classic color and rustic hardware in all the right ways. Nice one!


----------



## Galop

doves75 said:


> Wow...Galop...you score a lot of nice H pieces!! Love all the bracelet, all silver CDC (what size is it?) and all the leather good accessories.
> Also, your scarf is so nice!! What size is your scarf? 70 or 90? Been looking for one.
> 
> Congrats Galop!! Hope you will post some more &#128521;


Hi,
thank you very much! The CDC is size XL, it was very difficult to find this size in a boutique. 
The scarf is 70 x 70... 

Greetings


----------



## alterego

ferrip said:


> I love this pic! So beautiful!


Thank you so much for your kind words...you've given me so much joy.


----------



## alterego

Galop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first post and I would like to share some impressions of my Hermes pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647171
> View attachment 2647172
> View attachment 2647178


Holy smokes!!! All of them are absolutely magnificent!!!


----------



## in_love_with

Blue Rain said:


> Hey... This is a very good representative of a musculine bag - classic color and rustic hardware in all the right ways. Nice one!




Thank you very much!) hardware is my favorite) glad you liked it


----------



## in_love_with

Galop said:


> My beautiful leather accesoires:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647244
> View attachment 2647245
> View attachment 2647246
> View attachment 2647247
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647253
> 
> View attachment 2647255



Your collection is very chic! Bravo!)


----------



## Galop

in_love_with said:


> Your collection is very chic! Bravo!)


Thank you very much!


----------



## Galop

I have a quastions to you, guys:

I would like to buy my very first Hermes Bag and need some help!
What do you think, is a great and casual every day bag for a guy: the Evelyne, the Etriviere shopping bag, Garden Party, Cabalicol...
or do you have other ideas (the price limit is about 3000$,...)

Thank you very much for your ideas and maybe you can post some pics of the bags, if you are lucky to have one of these or others...

Greetings!


----------



## doves75

Galop said:


> I have a quastions to you, guys:
> 
> I would like to buy my very first Hermes Bag and need some help!
> What do you think, is a great and casual every day bag for a guy: the Evelyne, the Etriviere shopping bag, Garden Party, Cabalicol...
> or do you have other ideas (the price limit is about 3000$,...)
> 
> Thank you very much for your ideas and maybe you can post some pics of the bags, if you are lucky to have one of these or others...
> 
> Greetings!




Hi Galop, 

I love Evy a lot esp since it has a strap. But budget wise I think a GM (most guys wear either GM or TGM) bag now cost more than $3000. 
Etriviere looks nice for a guy. 
Cobalicol is also good since it has short and long handles. 
Garden party is my last choice of bag for guy from your list. I like the TGM (travel size) for a guy but I think it's not practical for an everyday bag d/t it's size. 

This is just my opinion other TPF member might have diff opinion. But always try them all, then you can choose which one is better for you. 

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## in_love_with

Galop said:


> I have a quastions to you, guys:
> 
> I would like to buy my very first Hermes Bag and need some help!
> What do you think, is a great and casual every day bag for a guy: the Evelyne, the Etriviere shopping bag, Garden Party, Cabalicol...
> or do you have other ideas (the price limit is about 3000$,...)
> 
> Thank you very much for your ideas and maybe you can post some pics of the bags, if you are lucky to have one of these or others...
> 
> Greetings!




 I think Etriviere is a good option - looks casual, but very stylish.


----------



## alterego

Galop said:


> I have a quastions to you, guys:
> 
> I would like to buy my very first Hermes Bag and need some help!
> What do you think, is a great and casual every day bag for a guy: the Evelyne, the Etriviere shopping bag, Garden Party, Cabalicol...
> or do you have other ideas (the price limit is about 3000$,...)
> 
> Thank you very much for your ideas and maybe you can post some pics of the bags, if you are lucky to have one of these or others...
> 
> Greetings!


I would say the Evelyne is an excellent first bag. It can hold all your daily essentials, is handsfree, and not so heavy for the most part. Price is around what you're willing to spend. Hope to see your reveal. Best of luck deciding.


----------



## in_love_with

As I promised, I'm posting a little bit more of my H collection: vintage navy Jige GM clutch (1970's) ; clic-clac and medor bracelets


----------



## bagidiotic

in_love_with said:


> As I promised, I'm posting a little bit more of my H collection: vintage navy Jige GM clutch (1970's) ; clic-clac and medor bracelets
> 
> View attachment 2649468



I love this look 
Chic n cool


----------



## in_love_with

bagidiotic said:


> I love this look
> Chic n cool




Thank you for your kind words) glad you liked it)


----------



## Acehuche

Nice. Enjoy it and continúe posting.


----------



## Love-Vintage

in_love_with said:


> As I promised, I'm posting a little bit more of my H collection: vintage navy Jige GM clutch (1970's) ; clic-clac and medor bracelets
> 
> View attachment 2649468


Great pairings !


----------



## JWiseman

in_love_with said:


> As I promised, I'm posting a little bit more of my H collection: vintage navy Jige GM clutch (1970's) ; clic-clac and medor bracelets
> 
> View attachment 2649468



Just feeding my lusting need for a Jige GM! Thank you!!

Love this look!


----------



## vfckep

My two new H bracelets from Changi Airport duty free.


----------



## in_love_with

Today my friend made me an unexpected gift, i was very surprised!) So welcome new member of my H family: rodeo charm in lime, menthe and fauve color.


----------



## in_love_with

JWiseman said:


> Just feeding my lusting need for a Jige GM! Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this look!




You definitely should get one!  GM is perfect size for a guy)


----------



## in_love_with

vfckep - h bracelets are very cool, but your Cartier bracelet is just one LOVE))) hope to get one in near future)


----------



## in_love_with

Love-Vintage said:


> Great pairings !




Thank you very much for your kind words)


----------



## doves75

in_love_with said:


> As I promised, I'm posting a little bit more of my H collection: vintage navy Jige GM clutch (1970's) ; clic-clac and medor bracelets
> 
> View attachment 2649468




Your Jige is TDF in_love_with!! So nice!! 
I agree JWiseman, I love this GM Jige!!


----------



## doves75

vfckep said:


> My two new H bracelets from Changi Airport duty free.
> View attachment 2650794




Those bracelets looks good on you vfckep!! Nice stacks.  
Congrats &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## suo

LOL!  LOVE IT!


----------



## Galop

Hi everyone!

I need your help and I would be very lucky if I get some help...

I am a young guy and I would likt to buy my very first Hermes-Bag, which should be an everyday-Bag. I like the Evelyne GM, the Etriviere Canvas shopping tote and the Cabalicol...
Yesterday I went to a Hermes-Boutique in France and the lady recomended the Evelyn and she said, that the Cabalicol is very unpractical for a everyday-use...
Then I saw also the double Sense...

And now I have a question to you all...which bag should I choose? 
Evelyne GM, Etriviere Canvas or double Sense? 

And which color would you recomend? I am the white/black/beige/grey-guy and I dont wear colors often... I thought about a black, graphite or grey one!?


Whats your opinion guys?

I would be soooooo happy If many of you would like to help me


----------



## JWiseman

I purchased an Evelyne GM back in October as a birthday present to myself and I am in love with it. It is the perfect size (even though, for travel, sometimes I wish it was TGM) and perfect weight to carry everyday. I got Bleu Obscur - which is a very very dark navy, almost black. I feel like it goes with everything.

Hope that helps! Let us know what you choose. 




Galop said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need your help and I would be very lucky if I get some help...
> 
> I am a young guy and I would likt to buy my very first Hermes-Bag, which should be an everyday-Bag. I like the Evelyne GM, the Etriviere Canvas shopping tote and the Cabalicol...
> Yesterday I went to a Hermes-Boutique in France and the lady recomended the Evelyn and she said, that the Cabalicol is very unpractical for a everyday-use...
> Then I saw also the double Sense...
> 
> And now I have a question to you all...which bag should I choose?
> Evelyne GM, Etriviere Canvas or double Sense?
> 
> And which color would you recomend? I am the white/black/beige/grey-guy and I dont wear colors often... I thought about a black, graphite or grey one!?
> 
> 
> Whats your opinion guys?
> 
> I would be soooooo happy If many of you would like to help me


----------



## excalibur

Galop said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need your help and I would be very lucky if I get some help...
> 
> I am a young guy and I would likt to buy my very first Hermes-Bag, which should be an everyday-Bag. I like the Evelyne GM, the Etriviere Canvas shopping tote and the Cabalicol...
> Yesterday I went to a Hermes-Boutique in France and the lady recomended the Evelyn and she said, that the Cabalicol is very unpractical for a everyday-use...
> Then I saw also the double Sense...
> 
> And now I have a question to you all...which bag should I choose?
> Evelyne GM, Etriviere Canvas or double Sense?
> 
> And which color would you recomend? I am the white/black/beige/grey-guy and I dont wear colors often... I thought about a black, graphite or grey one!?
> 
> 
> Whats your opinion guys?
> 
> I would be soooooo happy If many of you would like to help me


I would choose the Evelyne GM. In my opinion it's more secure, not as open as the cabalicol. In addition, the Evelyne GM looks more like a messenger bag.
Etoupe is a nice color I suppose. I would be afraid of color transfer if I wore a light-colored bag.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Galop said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need your help and I would be very lucky if I get some help...
> 
> I am a young guy and I would likt to buy my very first Hermes-Bag, which should be an everyday-Bag. I like the Evelyne GM, the Etriviere Canvas shopping tote and the Cabalicol...
> Yesterday I went to a Hermes-Boutique in France and the lady recomended the Evelyn and she said, that the Cabalicol is very unpractical for a everyday-use...
> Then I saw also the double Sense...
> 
> And now I have a question to you all...which bag should I choose?
> Evelyne GM, Etriviere Canvas or double Sense?
> 
> And which color would you recomend? I am the white/black/beige/grey-guy and I dont wear colors often... I thought about a black, graphite or grey one!?
> 
> 
> Whats your opinion guys?
> 
> I would be soooooo happy If many of you would like to help me


I have Evelyne TGM in indigo barenia and 

recently got a chance to use Double sens in 45cm Etain/Gris Vert.

Evelyne was my all time favorite but I have a feeling that double sens might replace.

I prefer shoulder tote over messenger.


----------



## styletrauma

Galop said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need your help and I would be very lucky if I get some help...
> 
> I am a young guy and I would likt to buy my very first Hermes-Bag, which should be an everyday-Bag. I like the Evelyne GM, the Etriviere Canvas shopping tote and the Cabalicol...
> Yesterday I went to a Hermes-Boutique in France and the lady recomended the Evelyn and she said, that the Cabalicol is very unpractical for a everyday-use...
> Then I saw also the double Sense...
> 
> And now I have a question to you all...which bag should I choose?
> Evelyne GM, Etriviere Canvas or double Sense?
> 
> And which color would you recomend? I am the white/black/beige/grey-guy and I dont wear colors often... I thought about a black, graphite or grey one!?
> 
> 
> Whats your opinion guys?
> 
> I would be soooooo happy If many of you would like to help me



Evelyne GM is very practical and elegant.  Graphite is my vote!


----------



## navicular

Hi guys, do any of you know if an HAC 40/50 in black barenia and black crinoline/fabric hybrid would be a possibility? Can HACs be special ordered? It would be my UHG. Thanks much!


----------



## HerLuv

Galop said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need your help and I would be very lucky if I get some help...
> 
> I am a young guy and I would likt to buy my very first Hermes-Bag, which should be an everyday-Bag. I like the Evelyne GM, the Etriviere Canvas shopping tote and the Cabalicol...
> Yesterday I went to a Hermes-Boutique in France and the lady recomended the Evelyn and she said, that the Cabalicol is very unpractical for a everyday-use...
> Then I saw also the double Sense...
> 
> And now I have a question to you all...which bag should I choose?
> Evelyne GM, Etriviere Canvas or double Sense?
> 
> And which color would you recomend? I am the white/black/beige/grey-guy and I dont wear colors often... I thought about a black, graphite or grey one!?
> 
> 
> Whats your opinion guys?
> 
> I would be soooooo happy If many of you would like to help me



hello, I have an evelyne and I love it. I tend to carry a lot but the fabric strap is gentle to the shoulder. I vote for this bag for you. As for colors, etain is a neutral without being too dark. Good luck and please update us!


----------



## MrH

My etain CDC in action &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MrH

My Mr H out for lunch with me &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## pretty99

navicular said:


> Hi guys, do any of you know if an HAC 40/50 in black barenia and black crinoline/fabric hybrid would be a possibility? Can HACs be special ordered? It would be my UHG. Thanks much!



likely you would find them in the second hand market.........have since some HAC40 or B40 pops up from various reseller site from time to time. New one will be very very slim chance


----------



## Love-Vintage

MrH said:


> My Mr H out for lunch with me &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667927


Woohoo love your petit H charms on your kelly bag(?)

Beautiful accessories indeed !


----------



## MrH

Love-Vintage said:


> Woohoo love your petit H charms on your kelly bag(?)
> 
> Beautiful accessories indeed !




Thanks &#128522; sorry is not kelly is birkin 40 but my kelly 40 on the way now I hope &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Acehuche

Beautiful ítems. Enjoy. I still Waiting my CDC.....not sure if I get it at the end.


----------



## MrH

Me and my summer scarf (slalom) in action &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;


----------



## MrH

Love-Vintage said:


> Woohoo love your petit H charms on your kelly bag(?)
> 
> Beautiful accessories indeed !




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## MrH

Me and Mr H &#128516;&#128522;&#128052;&#127818;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrH said:


> Me and Mr H &#128516;&#128522;&#128052;&#127818;&#9728;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670827



Love this pic, thanks for posting, *MrH*!


----------



## MrH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this pic, thanks for posting, *MrH*!




U r welcome &#128522;


----------



## Galop

MrH said:


> Me and Mr H &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56372;&#55356;&#57162;&#9728;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670827



Hi! I love your bagcharms...
Can you please share some pics of your Cabalicol (from inside and outside)? That would be cool... 
Do you think the Cabalicol is an everyday-bag? Is it easy to handle?

Thank you


----------



## MrH

Galop said:


> Hi! I love your bagcharms...
> Can you please share some pics of your Cabalicol (from inside and outside)? That would be cool...
> Do you think the Cabalicol is an everyday-bag? Is it easy to handle?
> 
> Thank you




Hi galop I hope my pic help &#128522; and cabalicol bag is good for everyday bag and easy to handle &#128522;


----------



## Blue Rain

MrH said:


> Hi galop I hope my pic help &#128522; and cabalicol bag is good for everyday bag and easy to handle &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670960
> View attachment 2670961



Now this is a fun masculine version of the Lindy.


----------



## MrH

Blue Rain said:


> Now this is a fun masculine version of the Lindy.




&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;I think so


----------



## Galop

MrH said:


> Hi galop I hope my pic help &#128522; and cabalicol bag is good for everyday bag and easy to handle &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670960
> View attachment 2670961



Hi!
Thank you very much for the fotos. Is it possible to see another foto of the inside? Is there any bag or zipper inside the Cabalicol? 
Thank you


----------



## Bostonjetset

Galop said:


> My beautiful leather accesoires:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647244
> View attachment 2647245
> View attachment 2647246
> View attachment 2647247
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647253
> 
> View attachment 2647255



What a great collection!  I love love love your c'est la fete scarf!!  And I'm a bracelet fanatic but have no Hermes bracelets yet; I usually stick with Tiffany or Yurman because my wrists are quite big and I never can find any H bracelets to fit me right.  Do you think the leather bracelets would fit an 8-8.5" wrist?  The clic-clac is a no-go for me [almost fits but not quite.  SO ANNOYING!] but I love the Kellys.


----------



## JWiseman

Bostonjetset said:


> What a great collection!  I love love love your c'est la fete scarf!!  And I'm a bracelet fanatic but have no Hermes bracelets yet; I usually stick with Tiffany or Yurman because my wrists are quite big and I never can find any H bracelets to fit me right.  Do you think the leather bracelets would fit an 8-8.5" wrist?  The clic-clac is a no-go for me [almost fits but not quite.  SO ANNOYING!] but I love the Kellys.



You've tried the men's clic clac? It is much larger in circumference. Best of luck to you. As far as the leather bracelets, they come in size L and are indeed, quite large. I imagine you will find some luck with them (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Bostonjetset

JWiseman said:


> You've tried the men's clic clac? It is much larger in circumference. Best of luck to you. As far as the leather bracelets, they come in size L and are indeed, quite large. I imagine you will find some luck with them (fingers crossed!)



I did try the men's clic-clac and it did not fit.  I think it is 8" and my wrist is just about that so I usually take 8.5" in bracelets.  I tried the Skipper GM a few years ago and loved it so I have been contemplating getting it for a while.  I like the leather cord and esp like how the metal pieces are sterling.  I LOVE the CDC but it is a bit too expensive for "costume" jewelry IMO [although it IS quite beautiful].  I know the CDC Argent is not costume but it is also upwards of $3K so....maybe someday HAHA.


----------



## Galop

Bostonjetset said:


> I did try the men's clic-clac and it did not fit.  I think it is 8" and my wrist is just about that so I usually take 8.5" in bracelets.  I tried the Skipper GM a few years ago and loved it so I have been contemplating getting it for a while.  I like the leather cord and esp like how the metal pieces are sterling.  I LOVE the CDC but it is a bit too expensive for "costume" jewelry IMO [although it IS quite beautiful].  I know the CDC Argent is not costume but it is also upwards of $3K so....maybe someday HAHA.


Hi!
I have big wrists, too. I have the CDC in full silver and it was very hard to find in my size (XL)...There have only been a few over the world... So I had luck and a very friendly SA found it in a boutique... And for the leather bracelets I think, the L or XL size would fit perfectly...
Greetings


----------



## MrH

&#128052;&#127818;&#9728;&#65039;&#128522;


----------



## Galop

Hello MrH,
Your bracelets are very nice 
Please can you share some pictures from the inside of your beautiful Cabalicol-Bag... Are there any bags inside? 
Thank you


----------



## MrH

Galop said:


> Hello MrH,
> Your bracelets are very nice
> Please can you share some pictures from the inside of your beautiful Cabalicol-Bag... Are there any bags inside?
> Thank you




Thanks inside the cabalicol bag only got two side pocket very very simple


----------



## Ruedubac

MrH said:


> Hi galop I hope my pic help &#128522; and cabalicol bag is good for everyday bag and easy to handle &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2670960
> View attachment 2670961


hi, I love your bag charm. I was in France for 3 weeks in a tour and I got 2 H bags and some H bracelets but no stores there have bag charms haha. seems so rare.
Do you mind telling me approximately how much a bag charm cost?


thanks in advance. would love to add one to my new H bag.


----------



## MrH

Ruedubac said:


> hi, I love your bag charm. I was in France for 3 weeks in a tour and I got 2 H bags and some H bracelets but no stores there have bag charms haha. seems so rare.
> Do you mind telling me approximately how much a bag charm cost?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance. would love to add one to my new H bag.




Hi thank u for ur comment &#128522; now is very hard to get the bag charm from Hermes now &#128532; and my horse bag charm I got years ago when I bought it was £280 I think . Try to speak to ur SA and ask them to put on ur waiting list if u want the bag charm like mine 

Good luck ok &#128522;


----------



## Ruedubac

MrH said:


> Hi thank u for ur comment &#128522; now is very hard to get the bag charm from Hermes now &#128532; and my horse bag charm I got years ago when I bought it was £280 I think . Try to speak to ur SA and ask them to put on ur waiting list if u want the bag charm like mine
> 
> Good luck ok &#128522;


Thank you so much for the price 
My partner would think I'm crazy searching for a bag charm throughout France haha.
at least he's patient when I ask the SA. My local store is very small and don't take special orders (I'm in Canada).
so, I think we will try getting one in London as we intend to visit London next year.
Nice to meet another Hermes fanatic.
any tips on which Hermes store in London might have more stocks in Bracelet/bags? it's our first time going to London and I believe there are a few h stores there (haha. I just noticed you are in Manchester UK?).


nice to meet you.
have fun with your H goodies.


----------



## MrH

I m wearing my man cuff for my sale shopping haha &#128052;&#127818;&#128516;


----------



## MrH

Ruedubac said:


> Thank you so much for the price
> My partner would think I'm crazy searching for a bag charm throughout France haha.
> at least he's patient when I ask the SA. My local store is very small and don't take special orders (I'm in Canada).
> so, I think we will try getting one in London as we intend to visit London next year.
> Nice to meet another Hermes fanatic.
> any tips on which Hermes store in London might have more stocks in Bracelet/bags? it's our first time going to London and I believe there are a few h stores there (haha. I just noticed you are in Manchester UK?).
> 
> 
> nice to meet you.
> have fun with your H goodies.




Nice to meet u too &#128522; nowadays hermes is hard to hold the bag charm unless u r regular customise they may  try to get u . London same as Paris all the shop got different thing which is hard to tell u where is the best for bag or accessories  unless u r very lucky  for me is easy bcos I live in uk and I can ask my SA help me transfer the items from London or anyway on Europe if they have stock &#128522;. I think u both will have fun in London  welcome to uk


----------



## Blue Rain

I wonder what you guys have in your bag. Some of you are colorful on the outside. Is inside your bag colorful too? Would you mind sharing pictures of "inside your bag"?


----------



## MrH

Mix and match today &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;


----------



## bagidiotic

MrH said:


> I m wearing my man cuff for my sale shopping haha &#128052;&#127818;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2675593



Nice n cool cuff
Must get one for my dh lol


----------



## Acehuche

MrH said:


> Mix and match today &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2683112


Nice


----------



## MrH

I love my new toy arr today from USA petit h 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 &#127818;&#128052;&#128522;


----------



## Fabfashion

Love how you're using the petit H cuff on the scarf. Such a great idea! I wish I'd ordered one.


----------



## MrH

Me with my hisbag ( herbag ) out for action meeting friends for lunch &#128522;&#128516;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;


----------



## MrH

Me with my hisbag ( herbag ) out for action meeting friends for lunch &#128522;&#128516;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;


----------



## Bostonjetset

MrH said:


> View attachment 2686964
> View attachment 2686965
> 
> 
> Me with my hisbag ( herbag ) out for action meeting friends for lunch &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56836;&#9728;&#65039;&#55357;&#56372;&#55356;&#57162;


 
I love the herbag!!  Those colors are great for a guy!  I can't fit a Birkin in the budget right now so maybe I can consider one of these.


----------



## MrH

My Mr V versus Mr H today &#128522;&#128516;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;


----------



## MrH

Me and mr h hat in action also with my 2 in 1 GM happy &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;


----------



## MrH

I just pick up my chaine d'Ancre 24 GM today from my local store &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; love it


----------



## doves75

2 modeling pic if H ring in a row ) 



Mr H I love your ring..looks good on you! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MrH

doves75 said:


> 2 modeling pic if H ring in a row )
> View attachment 2695615
> 
> 
> Mr H I love your ring..looks good on you! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Thanks &#128522; I love ur ring too &#128522;


----------



## MrH

Me and my blue jean out for action &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;


----------



## MrH

&#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#127818;&#128052; my new baby is follow me


----------



## bagidiotic

doves75 said:


> 2 modeling pic if H ring in a row )
> View attachment 2695615
> 
> 
> Mr H I love your ring..looks good on you! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Such a unique ring
Gd taste


----------



## bagidiotic

MrH said:


> Me and my blue jean out for action &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695897



Think you should change your id to mr stylish H
You make gd effort keeping up


----------



## MrH

bagidiotic said:


> Think you should change your id to mr stylish H
> You make gd effort keeping up




&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;thanks


----------



## Acehuche

MrH said:


> &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#127818;&#128052; my new baby is follow me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695919
> View attachment 2695920



Really nice . Congrat


----------



## MrH

Acehuche said:


> Really nice . Congrat




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## Love-Vintage

MrH said:


> I just pick up my chaine d'Ancre 24 GM today from my local store &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2694218


Is this H scarf ring? or finger ring? 
Love the design!!


----------



## MrH

Love-Vintage said:


> Is this H scarf ring? or finger ring?
> Love the design!!




Finger ring &#128522; you can use it as scarf ring if u like &#128522;


----------



## Love-Vintage

MrH said:


> Finger ring &#128522; you can use it as scarf ring if u like &#128522;


Is it sterling silver?

I like the design of the Chaine D'Ancre alot!


----------



## MrH

Love-Vintage said:


> Is it sterling silver?
> 
> I like the design of the Chaine D'Ancre alot!




Yes&#128522;


----------



## elliotc

MrH said:


> My Mr V versus Mr H today &#128522;&#128516;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2688429


Mr H, what is the name of the brown bracelet with the pyramid style hardware you are wearing here?  Thanks.


----------



## Crayonshinchan

Congrats Mr H, showed your modeling pics to my hubby for inspiration. He can't hardly fit into H rings and only managed to score a Clic HH in bark to date.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MrH said:


> Me and my blue jean out for action &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695897



You got some nice things to go with your Evelyne.  Love t he Dolphin charms too.


----------



## MrH

elliotc said:


> Mr H, what is the name of the brown bracelet with the pyramid style hardware you are wearing here?  Thanks.




Valentino &#128522;


----------



## MrH

chkpfbeliever said:


> You got some nice things to go with your Evelyne.  Love t he Dolphin charms too.




Thanks&#128522;


----------



## MrH

Taking my mr jimmy out for lunch with friends &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;


----------



## ueynah

Looking good!  I saw the "H"onverse shoes in store... Didn't see the grey but they look really nice!  Congrats!


----------



## ueynah

MrH said:


> Me and mr h hat in action also with my 2 in 1 GM happy &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2693982
> View attachment 2693984




This looks great!  Never knew that they have GM sizing for this...


----------



## Bostonjetset

First time posting a modeling shot as I'm usually a bit shy.  
I present the Peuple du Vent 55cm silk bandana in turquoise/blanc/noir from F/W 2014


----------



## Fabfashion

Bostonjetset said:


> First time posting a modeling shot as I'm usually a bit shy.
> I present the Peuple du Vent 55cm silk bandana in turquoise/blanc/noir from F/W 2014


Nice bandana! The turquoise just pops!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Fabfashion said:


> Nice bandana! The turquoise just pops!



Thanks Fab!  
I was torn between this and the dark green but I am happy I went with this color.  [I may have to sneak back and get the green one in Ex-Libris though without DH knowing HAHA]


----------



## GVL

MrH said:


> Me with my hisbag ( herbag ) out for action meeting friends for lunch &#128522;&#128516;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686760
> View attachment 2686761



Eh MrH, hello! Which size is it? Herbag I or Herbag Zip? Thanks! :salute:


----------



## bagidiotic

Bostonjetset said:


> First time posting a modeling shot as I'm usually a bit shy.
> I present the Peuple du Vent 55cm silk bandana in turquoise/blanc/noir from F/W 2014



Dont have to be shy
Be fun n chic
Nice nice


----------



## MrH

Bostonjetset said:


> First time posting a modeling shot as I'm usually a bit shy.
> 
> I present the Peuple du Vent 55cm silk bandana in turquoise/blanc/noir from F/W 2014




&#128522; nice colour &#128522;suit u


----------



## MrH

Using 13mm belt as a bracelet &#128522;&#128516;&#9728;&#65039;&#127818;&#128052;


----------



## Bostonjetset

bagidiotic said:


> Dont have to be shy
> Be fun n chic
> Nice nice


 


MrH said:


> &#55357;&#56842; nice colour &#55357;&#56842;suit u


 
Thanks guys!!


----------



## MrH

GVL said:


> Eh MrH, hello! Which size is it? Herbag I or Herbag Zip? Thanks! :salute:




My herbag is 39 and is large one &#128522;


----------



## MrH

Got my new autumn-winter 2014-2015 men scarf &#128522;&#127818;&#128052;


----------



## MrH

MrH said:


> My herbag is 39 and is large one &#128522;




Is new herbag zip &#128522;


----------



## Souris

Bostonjetset said:


> First time posting a modeling shot as I'm usually a bit shy.
> 
> I present the Peuple du Vent 55cm silk bandana in turquoise/blanc/noir from F/W 2014




That looks great on you


----------



## GVL

MrH said:


> Is new herbag zip &#128522;




My Hermès boutique sent me an email to tell me that my Herbag Zip 39 is arrived. Ébène leather and marine toile. Cannot wait to get it!


----------



## MrH

GVL said:


> My Hermès boutique sent me an email to tell me that my Herbag Zip 39 is arrived. Ébène leather and marine toile. Cannot wait to get it!




Well done &#128522; pls do show the pic when you got it ok &#128522; love to see it &#128522;not see it in the shop for long time in 39


----------



## GVL

MrH said:


> Well done &#128522; pls do show the pic when you got it ok &#128522; love to see it &#128522;not see it in the shop for long time in 39




Yep, with pleasure. There isn't any Herbag 39 in Europa, now we have to order it in Paris, Faubourg Saint-Honoré. Thanksfully, this is where I live!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Souris said:


> That looks great on you


 
Thanks so much!  It is such a fun and versatile piece.  Also, it is a great pricepoint for H!  I am considering another colorway.


----------



## jyyanks

MrH said:


> Got my new autumn-winter 2014-2015 men scarf &#128522;&#127818;&#128052;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712145


This is just stunning......speechless


----------



## MrH

GVL said:


> Yep, with pleasure. There isn't any Herbag 39 in Europa, now we have to order it in Paris, Faubourg Saint-Honoré. Thanksfully, this is where I live!




Lucky you &#128522;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;


----------



## bagidiotic

GVL said:


> Yep, with pleasure. There isn't any Herbag 39 in Europa, now we have to order it in Paris, Faubourg Saint-Honoré. Thanksfully, this is where I live!



You are so lucky
Neighbour with faubourg
So easy and convenient


----------



## GVL

bagidiotic said:


> You are so lucky
> Neighbour with faubourg
> So easy and convenient




Not easy for my Visa card, hahahahaha.


----------



## MrH

Mix and match today &#128522;&#127818;&#128052;


----------



## MrH

Take my baby out for lunch dim sum" mmm &#128522;&#9748;&#65039;&#127818;&#128052;


----------



## Acehuche

MrH said:


> Mix and match today &#128522;&#127818;&#128052;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717415


Not all are H right?


----------



## MrH

Acehuche said:


> Not all are H right?




No &#128522; I mix and match &#128522;


----------



## doves75

MrH said:


> Take my baby out for lunch dim sum" mmm &#128522;&#9748;&#65039;&#127818;&#128052;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718676




I love dim sum so much, I can eat dim sum everyday LOL
All your accessories are well put together MrH. &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Acehuche

MrH said:


> No &#128522; I mix and match &#128522;


Of course. Match very well. Congrat


----------



## MrH

Acehuche said:


> Of course. Match very well. Congrat




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## MrH

doves75 said:


> I love dim sum so much, I can eat dim sum everyday LOL
> All your accessories are well put together MrH. &#128077;&#128077;




&#128522;&#128522;thanks


----------



## Birdonce

DH in his birthday tie (minus pocket square in carre cube)


----------



## MrH

&#128522;&#128522;&#127818;&#127818;&#128052;&#128052; love my new croc strap


----------



## MrH

Finally I get what I want today &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;nice colour in bandana 55 and long wait carmen keyring &#128522;&#128522;&#127818;&#128052;


----------



## Acehuche

MrH said:


> View attachment 2725742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128522;&#128522;&#127818;&#127818;&#128052;&#128052; love my new croc strap



What a Beauty. Enjoy, man


----------



## alterego

MrH said:


> Finally I get what I want today &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;nice colour in bandana 55 and long wait carmen keyring &#128522;&#128522;&#127818;&#128052;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2725968
> View attachment 2725969


Wow! Those are awesome! Love the bandana especially.


----------



## MrH

alterego said:


> Wow! Those are awesome! Love the bandana especially.




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## MrH

Acehuche said:


> What a Beauty. Enjoy, man




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## MrH

Is time to visit London store for orange box &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#127818;&#128052;


----------



## bagidiotic

MrH said:


> Is time to visit London store for orange box &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#127818;&#128052;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727911



Best of luck
Hope your wishes come true


----------



## MrH

This is how I wear my bandana 55 with the scarf ring &#128522;&#127818;&#128052;


----------



## MrH

&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;showing off again &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## bagidiotic

MrH said:


> &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;showing off again &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729017



Clever way to wear that belt on your wrist


----------



## MrH

bagidiotic said:


> Clever way to wear that belt on your wrist




&#128522;thanks


----------



## eaudorangeverte

Often I purchase Hermes accessories for my wife, but this year in Paris, I spoiled myself a little. 

My new silk 'Ex Libris' bandanna in black. _Je l'adore!_


----------



## Bostonjetset

eaudorangeverte said:


> Often I purchase Hermes accessories for my wife, but this year in Paris, I spoiled myself a little.
> 
> My new silk 'Ex Libris' bandanna in black. _Je l'adore!_
> 
> View attachment 2736725
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736726



très chic!


----------



## Blue Rain

eaudorangeverte said:


> Often I purchase Hermes accessories for my wife, but this year in Paris, I spoiled myself a little.
> 
> My new silk 'Ex Libris' bandanna in black. _Je l'adore!_
> 
> View attachment 2736725
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736726



Awesome!


----------



## bagidiotic

eaudorangeverte said:


> Often I purchase Hermes accessories for my wife, but this year in Paris, I spoiled myself a little.
> 
> My new silk 'Ex Libris' bandanna in black. _Je l'adore!_
> 
> View attachment 2736725
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736726



You're looking fabulous


----------



## eaudorangeverte

Bostonjetset said:


> très chic!





Blue Rain said:


> Awesome!





bagidiotic said:


> You're looking fabulous



Thanks very much!


----------



## Anfang

You look perfect!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Have not been contributing for awhile 
A quick snap at the library.


----------



## Birdonce

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Have not been contributing for awhile
> A quick snap at the library.



The ring is very pretty! Too many of H's silver rings seem way too bulky to me, but I love that one. The watch is gorgeous too - I've learned long ago that I simply can't be trusted with watches though.


----------



## MrH

Long time no see my petit h &#128522;


----------



## bagidiotic

MrH said:


> Long time no see my petit h &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740643



Ooh you're like a Chameleon ever changing many styles


----------



## MrH

bagidiotic said:


> Ooh you're like a Chameleon ever changing many styles




Hehehe Chameleon must be posh one &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I agree, the only "big" jewelry I got from Hermes was a special ordered Chaine d'anche silver necklace (double as a bracelet).

I have a few silver and rose gold rings from H and a few enamel bracelets for men... I do not often "stack" them. I treat them more like a whimsical and casual accessories. I don't like my accessories drawing too much attention from the public. 

Accessorising oneself is like using spice in food. They are there to enhance the flavour and not to overpower 

The last thing I want is Hermes wearing me instead of the other way around lol.

For the same reason, I gave away quite a few if my H belt kits and straps to my uncles and friends. I replaced them with H Nathan, H Cape Cod and H Quentin belts. As I found the belt kits too bulky.


----------



## LoveBracelet

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I agree, the only "big" jewelry I got from Hermes was a special ordered Chaine d'anche silver necklace (double as a bracelet).


 
I'd like to see that! Any pics?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

LoveBracelet said:


> I'd like to see that! Any pics?



Here it is ... I have posted it awhile ago


----------



## ueynah

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Here it is ... I have posted it awhile ago




That's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## LoveBracelet

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Here it is ... I have posted it awhile ago


 
Nice, I was wondering getting a GM, looks big but no special order needed!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

LoveBracelet said:


> Nice, I was wondering getting a GM, looks big but no special order needed!


Nice !!! I had a GM bracelet since 2000 ... I "loaned" it to a dear girlfriend of mine. As the GM hold lots of sentimental value, well worn and much good karma. She is going through some emotional tough time so I hope she will have my good positive energy whilst she wears it!!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Here it is ... I have posted it awhile ago



LOVE that as a wrap bracelet!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Bostonjetset said:


> LOVE that as a wrap bracelet!


Yes I love it too... hence I needed to SO the Cd'A and waited for >1yr


----------



## MrH

On my way to pick up my new baby "halzan" &#128536;&#128536;&#128536; I can't wait


----------



## MrH

&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;my new baby&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Very nice and I love the colour ))


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Alright ... One more selfie as I am on my way out in the elevator.

Carrying a Double Sens (mallard/torquise) and a H knitted linen dress shirt (H 2011 S/S). H Nathan belt (indigo/bleu de prusse). Cartier trinity ring and Tank Française watch.


----------



## jmzr22

My new Hiking Boots in Ecru Calf (from women's dept). Love at first sight! Worn with my Vert Fonce Ardennes Kelly Ado, wearing my old Helmut Lang jeans, some white tee and a Burberry Prorsum silk blazer.


----------



## chessmont

urban chic!  Very nice


----------



## MrH

jmzr22 said:


> My new Hiking Boots in Ecru Calf (from women's dept). Love at first sight! Worn with my Vert Fonce Ardennes Kelly Ado, wearing my old Helmut Lang jeans, some white tee and a Burberry Prorsum silk blazer.




Beautiful boots u got &#128522; well done


----------



## MrH

Me at outside the fashion show with my maxi twilly &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## bagidiotic

MrH said:


> Me at outside the fashion show with my maxi twilly &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2749599



Nice modelling shot


----------



## MrH

bagidiotic said:


> Nice modelling shot




&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;thanks&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; I look tired


----------



## Bostonjetset

MrH said:


> Me at outside the fashion show with my maxi twilly &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2749599



Cute maxi-twilly!  Do you find them versatile?


----------



## MrH

Bostonjetset said:


> Cute maxi-twilly!  Do you find them versatile?




Thanks &#128522; well depends on the print &#128522; this print I think quite versatile &#128522;


----------



## wgra020

jmzr22 said:


> My new Hiking Boots in Ecru Calf (from women's dept). Love at first sight! Worn with my Vert Fonce Ardennes Kelly Ado, wearing my old Helmut Lang jeans, some white tee and a Burberry Prorsum silk blazer.


so it is you.. saw u at the store..


----------



## jmzr22

Thanks! I love your newest scarf


----------



## jmzr22

Most likely! Were you looking at the men's bags around the corner from the women's wear?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> Me at outside the fashion show with my maxi twilly &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2749599


Tre chic!!!


----------



## doves75

MrH said:


> Me at outside the fashion show with my maxi twilly &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2749599




Look awesome MrH!! Love how you put all together &#128077;&#128077;&#128077; 
Wish I can be as stylish like you &#128522;


----------



## doves75

jmzr22 said:


> My new Hiking Boots in Ecru Calf (from women's dept). Love at first sight! Worn with my Vert Fonce Ardennes Kelly Ado, wearing my old Helmut Lang jeans, some white tee and a Burberry Prorsum silk blazer.




Those shoes looks great on you, people won't know it's part if women's collections &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## wgra020

jmzr22 said:


> Most likely! Were you looking at the men's bags around the corner from the women's wear?


yes.. that's me.. was defo looking to get a watch.. i am with my working attire


----------



## MrH

Me with my Mr H sneakers at the London Hyde park &#128516;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;


----------



## MrH

doves75 said:


> Look awesome MrH!! Love how you put all together &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> Wish I can be as stylish like you &#128522;




&#128522;thanks


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> Me with my Mr H sneakers at the London Hyde park &#128516;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2750530


The sneakers is so cute and of course it looks really nice on you


----------



## MrH

LOUKPEACH said:


> The sneakers is so cute and of course it looks really nice on you




&#128522;&#128522;thanks


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Guys, you all are looking great in your H!


----------



## MrH

Mr Fetiche bracelet mix with Chaine d Ancre scarf ring together today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## ghoztz

MrH said:


> Mr Fetiche bracelet mix with Chaine d Ancre scarf ring together today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2752234




This looks awesome!!


----------



## MrH

ghoztz said:


> This looks awesome!!




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## MrH

Me and my new friend out for action &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## bagidiotic

MrH said:


> Me and my new friend out for action &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767964



Lucky you
Not many guys can fit into horn ano


----------



## MrH

bagidiotic said:


> Lucky you
> Not many guys can fit into horn ano




Horn ano come in two size PM and GM and I have to get GM


----------



## MrH

Keep it simple for traveling &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Bostonjetset

FINALLY got my Minuit Au Faubourg, c/w 01!


----------



## Galop

Autumn colours!!!


----------



## milansv

Me wearing my favourite vintage scarf "les clés" the other day. also, a photo of my favorite bracelets, I just love my Bleu electrique alligator KDT


----------



## Bostonjetset

milansv said:


> Me wearing my favourite vintage scarf "les clés" the other day. also, a photo of my favorite bracelets, I just love my Bleu electrique alligator KDT



Perfection! " les clés" is timeless!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

milansv said:


> Me wearing my favourite vintage scarf "les clés" the other day. also, a photo of my favorite bracelets, I just love my Bleu electrique alligator KDT


You look good. Thank you for sharing


----------



## MrH

Galop said:


> Autumn colours!!!




look good &#128522;


----------



## MrH

milansv said:


> Me wearing my favourite vintage scarf "les clés" the other day. also, a photo of my favorite bracelets, I just love my Bleu electrique alligator KDT




Look good &#128522;


----------



## Daisu

Hi everyone! Hoping this is not Off topic but I didn't know where else to seek advice from...recently got DH this...




He loves it but is worried that even putting it in his front pocket will scuff/bend it - is suit pants and a messenger/small bag the only way to go if he wants to use it regularly? Also haven't seen that many pics of what kind of stylish wallets would make a good present for men! 

Please chip in!! Would love to hear some opinion from you stylish guys!! thanks!!


----------



## Acehuche

milansv said:


> Me wearing my favourite vintage scarf "les clés" the other day. also, a photo of my favorite bracelets, I just love my Bleu electrique alligator KDT



Really elegant Milán


----------



## doves75

Daisu said:


> Hi everyone! Hoping this is not Off topic but I didn't know where else to seek advice from...recently got DH this...
> 
> View attachment 2776092
> 
> 
> He loves it but is worried that even putting it in his front pocket will scuff/bend it - is suit pants and a messenger/small bag the only way to go if he wants to use it regularly? Also haven't seen that many pics of what kind of stylish wallets would make a good present for men!
> 
> Please chip in!! Would love to hear some opinion from you stylish guys!! thanks!!




This Vert Titian wallet is very nice Daisu!! Your husband is very lucky. With wallet I think to put it in the front pocket is better. Wear and tear will take place eventually but don't put it in the back pocket. 
The other wallet for men will be the Long wallet version. It will be better to put it in the suit or a bag. 
&#128077;&#128077;&#128154;&#128154;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I agree ... No back pocket... Jacket pocket is the ideal place to carry it. Your DH will just have to change his wallet ruining habit lol. 
I never carry anything in my back trouser pocket ever as it will not only wreck the trousers but also the item itself. 
Can you imagine someone crushing your lovely H item with a 70kg weight ?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Daisu said:


> Hi everyone! Hoping this is not Off topic but I didn't know where else to seek advice from...recently got DH this...
> 
> View attachment 2776092
> 
> 
> He loves it but is worried that even putting it in his front pocket will scuff/bend it - is suit pants and a messenger/small bag the only way to go if he wants to use it regularly? Also haven't seen that many pics of what kind of stylish wallets would make a good present for men!
> 
> Please chip in!! Would love to hear some opinion from you stylish guys!! thanks!!



What I am carrying today...
Name card case in rouge h buffalo leather
Change purse in Bleu de malte
poker wallet in ebene Epsom


----------



## Love-Vintage

Daisu said:


> Hi everyone! Hoping this is not Off topic but I didn't know where else to seek advice from...recently got DH this...
> 
> View attachment 2776092
> 
> 
> He loves it but is worried that even putting it in his front pocket will scuff/bend it - is suit pants and a messenger/small bag the only way to go if he wants to use it regularly? Also haven't seen that many pics of what kind of stylish wallets would make a good present for men!
> 
> Please chip in!! Would love to hear some opinion from you stylish guys!! thanks!!


Wow what a lucky man! the color is drool worthy!


----------



## Daisu

Thanks for the responses everyone!! I was able to convince him that wear is inevitable so just put it in the front pockets or jacket pockets. Will see how the wallet holds up! And he really likes the color too so I think he will be willing to use it more often


----------



## jwpianoboe

Coming out of hiding for a quick post. My wonderful BF got me these for our anniversary recently.


----------



## bagidiotic

jwpianoboe said:


> Coming out of hiding for a quick post. My wonderful BF got me these for our anniversary recently.



Nice and comfy
I got exact pair for my dh too
He loves it
Happy anniversary


----------



## LeahLVoes

onogan said:


> With my Birkin 35



You look absolutely FAB! The 35 suits you so very well! 

May I ask you how tall you are? 
Because I am debating between a B in 35 or 40...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jwpianoboe said:


> Coming out of hiding for a quick post. My wonderful BF got me these for our anniversary recently.


So elegance! congrats and thank you for sharing


----------



## onogan

I am 181 cm and I am using a Birkin 35


----------



## onogan

DennisLVoes said:


> You look absolutely FAB! The 35 suits you so very well!
> 
> May I ask you how tall you are?
> Because I am debating between a B in 35 or 40...


I am 181 cm and I am using a Birkin 35


----------



## LeahLVoes

onogan said:


> I am 181 cm and I am using a Birkin 35



Oh cool. It looks perfect on you! 
I am leaning towards a 35 and since we are same height I feel more comfortable.


----------



## bagidiotic

onogan said:


> I am 181 cm and I am using a Birkin 35



Any modelling pic?
Wow


----------



## french123

milansv, how did you knot your scarf ????


----------



## doves75

bagidiotic said:


> Any modelling pic?
> Wow




Pls see post #4273...he post his modeling pic. &#128522;


----------



## MrH

Simple cuff and little hunting for H &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MrH

Out action with my new toy bought in Malaysia while on my holiday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Acehuche

MrH said:


> Out action with my new toy bought in Malaysia while on my holiday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


Nice Mr H. Enjoy.


----------



## MrH

Acehuche said:


> Nice Mr H. Enjoy.




Thanks&#128522;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> Out action with my new toy bought in Malaysia while on my holiday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


Wow! elegance.


----------



## MrH

LOUKPEACH said:


> Wow! elegance.




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## MrH

Haha Is time to take my Mr black out for action also with his two new friends &#128522;&#128516;&#128536;&#128052;&#127818;


----------



## JWiseman

MrH said:


> Haha Is time to take my Mr black out for action also with his two new friends &#128522;&#128516;&#128536;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792618
> View attachment 2792619



Looks good on ya! What size is Mr. Black, 40?


----------



## MrH

JWiseman said:


> Looks good on ya! What size is Mr. Black, 40?




Thanks &#128522; yes is size 40


----------



## MrH

Black and white is perfect match so I bring it home with me hehehe  my 13mm belt with Lizard skin buckle but I wear it as a bracelet &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MrH

Out action with my Mr black and Mrs petit h also with my new toy 13mm &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MrH

Let's have selfie at my favourite shop &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## JakeLVoesLV

I love all the modeling pics!! You guys rock!! I cannot wait to get a Birkin when I get older!!


----------



## Galop

Silver and leather today...&#128521;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Galop said:


> Silver and leather today...&#128521;


Nice!


----------



## MrH

Me at London Town with my Mr halzan &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128052;&#127818;


----------



## bagidiotic

MrH said:


> Me at London Town with my Mr halzan &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812562
> View attachment 2812563



Halzan is chic


----------



## MrH

bagidiotic said:


> Halzan is chic




Thx &#128522;


----------



## MrH

First day at London and this is what I hunt today &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## MrH

Out dinner with my new baby Mr halzan at Claridge's London &#128522;&#128522;&#128052;&#127818;


----------



## MrH

My new baby which just pick up today &#128522;&#128522;&#127818;&#128052;


----------



## JWiseman

MrH said:


> Me at London Town with my Mr halzan &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812562
> View attachment 2812563



Ohhhh Fancy!! What color blue is this?! I'm in love!


----------



## MrH

Is sapphire blue &#128522;


----------



## MRS.Hermes

birkin 30 etain bi color with blue lin and in brushed phw


----------



## Love-Vintage

MrH said:


> Out dinner with my new baby Mr halzan at Claridge's London &#128522;&#128522;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812893
> View attachment 2812894


That XL clic clac !


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MRS.Hermes said:


> birkin 30 etain bi color with blue lin and in brushed phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813877


So so beautiful


----------



## ueynah

Rose gold stacking...


----------



## spinskybolt

Allow me to share my latest H buy... The HAC40 in fauve barenia and toile...


----------



## doves75

spinskybolt said:


> Allow me to share my latest H buy... The HAC40 in fauve barenia and toile...
> 
> View attachment 2815583




Wow!!! Looking so good spinskybolt!! Congratulations &#128077;&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## spinskybolt

doves75 said:


> Wow!!! Looking so good spinskybolt!! Congratulations &#128077;&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128077;&#128077;




Thank you doves75, the toile HAC is heavier than I thought!


----------



## doves75

spinskybolt said:


> Thank you doves75, the toile HAC is heavier than I thought!




Oh really?? Still lighter than the B50 tho ) 
The barenia is such a gorgeous leather.


----------



## bagidiotic

spinskybolt said:


> Allow me to share my latest H buy... The HAC40 in fauve barenia and toile...
> 
> View attachment 2815583



Obviously this bag  is meant  for you
Perfect  size  and charming


----------



## Acehuche

spinskybolt said:


> Allow me to share my latest H buy... The HAC40 in fauve barenia and toile...
> 
> View attachment 2815583



Nice. Enjoy it.


----------



## jyyanks

spinskybolt said:


> Allow me to share my latest H buy... The HAC40 in fauve barenia and toile...
> 
> View attachment 2815583


You look amazing.  The Barenia/toile combo is stunning and it looks great on you. Perfect size and such a classic look.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

HERMÈS goes gothic!


----------



## DH sucker

CenterStageBLN said:


> HERMÈS goes gothic!




What's the name of that bracelet?


----------



## CenterStageBLN

DH sucker said:


> What's the name of that bracelet?


it doesn't have a name...a friend made seven of these - one for every deadly sin! 
but i love it...love to wear it with my chaîne d'ancre...


----------



## DH sucker

Daisu said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone!! I was able to convince him that wear is inevitable so just put it in the front pockets or jacket pockets. Will see how the wallet holds up! And he really likes the color too so I think he will be willing to use it more often




How is the wallet holding up?  I'd love to get one of those, too!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

CenterStageBLN said:


> HERMÈS goes gothic!


Nice!


----------



## alterego

ueynah said:


> View attachment 2815368
> 
> 
> Rose gold stacking...


Very beautiful stack.


----------



## ueynah

alterego said:


> Very beautiful stack.




Thank you!


----------



## bagidiotic

CenterStageBLN said:


> HERMÈS goes gothic!



Great stack


----------



## footlocker

MRS.Hermes said:


> birkin 30 etain bi color with blue lin and in brushed phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813877


 
This is a very nice special order bag...but are you a guy?  because the thread is about guys modeling their hermes....


----------



## CenterStageBLN

A very early present from santa claus- and i have been such a good boy!


----------



## CenterStageBLN




----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ueynah said:


> View attachment 2815368
> 
> 
> Rose gold stacking...




I really like them!!! Not "over stacking" and just enough. Simple and elegant.


----------



## bagidiotic

CenterStageBLN said:


>



Nice 
Great color
Some modelling  pic perhaps? 
Men poncho?


----------



## CenterStageBLN

planning to make some modeling pics tomorrow...


----------



## Daisu

DH sucker said:


> How is the wallet holding up?  I'd love to get one of those, too!




Sorry about the late response! DH loves it and is so grateful he ended up keeping it 

He uses it once in a while and I'm happy to say that it's holding up very well! Good luck and reveal if you get one!!


----------



## ueynah

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I really like them!!! Not "over stacking" and just enough. Simple and elegant.




Thanks!  Hi hi... Long time no "see"


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ueynah said:


> Thanks!  Hi hi... Long time no "see"



I know ... Work work work and trying to avoid H temptation so that I can save up for Cartier goodies  I am a good boy (or trying to be) lol!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

returning home from shopping with my new poncho rocabar in grey...

sorry for the poor light...


----------



## bagidiotic

CenterStageBLN said:


> returning home from shopping with my new poncho rocabar in grey...
> 
> sorry for the poor light...



Wow
Nice poncho on you


----------



## Love-Vintage

CenterStageBLN said:


> returning home from shopping with my new poncho rocabar in grey...
> 
> sorry for the poor light...


Nice poncho! Is it warm?


----------



## Love-Vintage

ueynah said:


> View attachment 2815368
> 
> 
> Rose gold stacking...



beautiful rosegold! Stunning! 



spinskybolt said:


> Allow me to share my latest H buy... The HAC40 in fauve barenia and toile...
> 
> View attachment 2815583



brenia toile hac 40 is made for you! you wear it well! Congratz!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

thank you, Love-Vintage and bagidiotic, for your kind answers!
the rocabar is really warm and cozy - it is -3 C here in berlin today and i am wearing it thrown only over a denim jacket with a longsleeve. 
i wholeheartedly recommend the purchase!


----------



## milansv

one of my outfits from last week.
Hermes gold togo belt and my all time favorite bracelet : bleu électrique alligator KDT


----------



## JWiseman

milansv said:


> one of my outfits from last week.
> Hermes gold togo belt and my all time favorite bracelet : bleu électrique alligator KDT



Love your classic/preppy style. And that BE KDT....swoon!!! Every time I see it I drool and immediately start my hunt for one....I'm still hunting!


----------



## spinskybolt

milansv said:


> one of my outfits from last week.
> 
> Hermes gold togo belt and my all time favorite bracelet : bleu électrique alligator KDT




Great match of colors - you wear it so well!


----------



## bagidiotic

milansv said:


> one of my outfits from last week.
> Hermes gold togo belt and my all time favorite bracelet : bleu électrique alligator KDT



Well dress


----------



## MrH

Mix and match today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## doves75

milansv said:


> one of my outfits from last week.
> 
> Hermes gold togo belt and my all time favorite bracelet : bleu électrique alligator KDT




Wow...looking good milansv!! Love the outfit and accessories esp the Be KDT!! &#128153;&#128077;&#128153;



MrH said:


> Mix and match today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820488
> View attachment 2820489




Black and white are such a nice classic combo. &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## CenterStageBLN

milansv said:


> one of my outfits from last week.
> Hermes gold togo belt and my all time favorite bracelet : bleu électrique alligator KDT


wow, that outfit looks great! very nice style!


----------



## MrH

What a surprise from my SA today &#128522;&#128522; I got twin Pom Pom &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Love-Vintage

Greetings from new york!
Staying warm and toasty in helmut lang rabbit fur matched with medor clutch from hermes.


----------



## ueynah

milansv said:


> one of my outfits from last week.
> 
> Hermes gold togo belt and my all time favorite bracelet : bleu électrique alligator KDT




Love your style!


----------



## bagidiotic

Love-Vintage said:


> Greetings from new york!
> Staying warm and toasty in helmut lang rabbit fur matched with medor clutch from hermes.
> 
> View attachment 2822325



Such gorgeous  match 
Look so warm


----------



## alterego

milansv said:


> one of my outfits from last week.
> Hermes gold togo belt and my all time favorite bracelet : bleu électrique alligator KDT


I really like your sense of style


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Love-Vintage said:


> Greetings from new york!
> Staying warm and toasty in helmut lang rabbit fur matched with medor clutch from hermes.
> 
> View attachment 2822325


Love your Medor


----------



## Bostonjetset

Les Cannes gavroche.  C/W 08 [taupe / jaune vif / bleu nuit]


----------



## bagidiotic

Bostonjetset said:


> Les Cannes gavroche.  C/W 08 [taupe / jaune vif / bleu nuit]



Nice le cannes


----------



## rtwrtw

Hi all, could you assist in giving your inputs.

Am a 1.76m guy and would like to use an Etoupe garden party 36 for daily usage, it being unbuttoned, or not. Do you think it's feasible? 

Many thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Sure


----------



## roy40

CenterStageBLN said:


> returning home from shopping with my new poncho rocabar in grey...
> 
> sorry for the poor light...



Yaaassssssssss! &#128588;&#128588;&#128588;


----------



## My Lisette

CenterStageBLN said:


>


 
I love this! You are a lucky fellow.


----------



## MrH

This is what I got a big surprise from Mr H today &#128522;&#128522;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## doves75

MrH said:


> This is what I got a big surprise from Mr H today &#128522;&#128522;&#128536;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836266




What a nice rodeos Mr H... I love both of them!! They're hard to come by these days. Do you know if the shoes comes in diff colors? I don't like shoes with light color sole coz it get dirty the minute I use them &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## MrH

doves75 said:


> What a nice rodeos Mr H... I love both of them!! They're hard to come by these days. Do you know if the shoes comes in diff colors? I don't like shoes with light color sole coz it get dirty the minute I use them &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;




Thanks &#128522; well the shoes is call kick and so far I know got black total black even the sole and white and etoup which I got


----------



## MrH

SS15 collection on my feet now &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## bagidiotic

MrH said:


> SS15 collection on my feet now &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836335
> View attachment 2836336



Nice
Are they full leather? 
Price? Comfy? 
If yes I must get a pair for dh as he doesn't like shoe lace This seem to be perfect


----------



## MrH

bagidiotic said:


> Nice
> Are they full leather?
> Price? Comfy?
> If yes I must get a pair for dh as he doesn't like shoe lace This seem to be perfect




Thanks &#128522; I bought it in UK cost £495 &#128522; so far I haven't worn it out yet but feel comfy


----------



## darrentgh

MrH said:


> SS15 collection on my feet now &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836335
> View attachment 2836336



It's so plain, any H mark? but quite nice!


----------



## MrH

darrentgh said:


> It's so plain, any H mark? but quite nice!




Yes &#128522; pic below


----------



## MrGoyard

milansv said:


> one of my outfits from last week.
> Hermes gold togo belt and my all time favorite bracelet : bleu électrique alligator KDT


 Gorgeous!


----------



## darrentgh

MrH said:


> Yes &#128522; pic below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836915



Nice!&#128521;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> This is what I got a big surprise from Mr H today &#128522;&#128522;&#128536;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836266


Wow very nice congrats


----------



## roy40

I'll have to post a real modeling pic once I've officially opened this on x-mas! &#128540; 

SO happy with my SaD 38 in Vert Olive! &#128513;


----------



## roy40

&#128154; Here's another angle:


----------



## My Lisette

roy40 said:


> &#128154; Here's another angle:
> 
> View attachment 2838666




Absolutely gorgeous! I love it..."once I officially open..."


----------



## ueynah

roy40 said:


> I'll have to post a real modeling pic once I've officially opened this on x-mas! &#128540;
> 
> SO happy with my SaD 38 in Vert Olive! &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2838665




Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> I'll have to post a real modeling pic once I've officially opened this on x-mas! &#128540;
> 
> SO happy with my SaD 38 in Vert Olive! &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2838665



What a gorgeous color!  Enjoy!!


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> What a gorgeous color!  Enjoy!!




Thank you, my dear!! Your scarf reveals are always a delight. I take it you're in Boston? I had a great time at the temporary H store.


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> Thank you, my dear!! Your scarf reveals are always a delight. I take it you're in Boston? I had a great time at the temporary H store.



And thank you!!  Yes, I'm in Boston [well, the suburbs of Boston haha].  The temp store is really nice but I can't wait for the remodel of the normal store to be completed.  It will be 2 floors once it is finished!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

roy40 said:


> &#128154; Here's another angle:
> 
> View attachment 2838666


Very elegance


----------



## roy40

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very elegance




Thank you!!! &#9996;&#65039;&#9996;&#65039;&#9996;&#65039;


----------



## roy40

Here are some fun pictures of what I unboxed today!

You may have seen me post about this in a different thread but I'm SO happy to have found this color combination!! The SA I used to work with on Wall Street told me that ... Grrrr ... Breathe, Roy ... That 105 was TOO BIG of a size to a belt in fun colors. &#128548; Where's the one eyebrow raised emoticon again?






The following Etriviere DT is from the BF! I &#10084;&#65039; it, but think I might exchange it for a men's clic clac. Any thoughts? I've been wanting a matte black clic clic for a while, but couldn't really justify the price. Hermes leather on the other hand ...

Merry Christmas to those who celebrate!!!!

Now to finish season two of House of Cards!!! Haha.


----------



## Jadeite

roy40 said:


> I'll have to post a real modeling pic once I've officially opened this on x-mas! &#128540;
> 
> SO happy with my SaD 38 in Vert Olive! &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2838665




It's Boxing Day already in my part of the world.  waiting for your mod pic, this SaD is so gorgeous I keep coming back to look. And congrats on the accessories too.


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> Here are some fun pictures of what I unboxed today!
> 
> You may have seen me post about this in a different thread but I'm SO happy to have found this color combination!! The SA I used to work with on Wall Street told me that ... Grrrr ... Breathe, Roy ... That 105 was TOO BIG of a size to a belt in fun colors. &#55357;&#56868; Where's the one eyebrow raised emoticon again?
> 
> View attachment 2841936
> View attachment 2841937
> View attachment 2841938
> 
> 
> The following Etriviere DT is from the BF! I &#10084;&#65039; it, but think I might exchange it for a men's clic clac. Any thoughts? I've been wanting a matte black clic clic for a while, but couldn't really justify the price. Hermes leather on the other hand ...
> 
> Merry Christmas to those who celebrate!!!!
> 
> Now to finish season two of House of Cards!!! Haha.
> 
> View attachment 2841942
> View attachment 2841943
> View attachment 2841944
> View attachment 2841945


 

Gorgeous belt!!!  Such fun colors, too!!

As for the bracelet, I say go for the Clic Clac.  It's such an iconic piece.  The Etriviere is lovely but doesn't say "HERMES!" in quite the same way as the CC.  I have really big wrists can cannot wear the CC unfortunately; so I'll have to live through you!  HAHA


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> Gorgeous belt!!!  Such fun colors, too!!
> 
> As for the bracelet, I say go for the Clic Clac.  It's such an iconic piece.  The Etriviere is lovely but doesn't say "HERMES!" in quite the same way as the CC.  I have really big wrists can cannot wear the CC unfortunately; so I'll have to live through you!  HAHA




Thanks again!! I'm definitely going with the CC but don't know how the SA will respond to my asking for an exchange as I don't have a receipt. &#128533; Fingers crossed, I guess - it's unworn, and I did buy a fair amount of stuff from there last week. In any case - any Hermes is better than no Hermes - can I get an amen in here?? &#128588;


----------



## roy40

I thought I'd put together a little PicStitch of me modeling my Etoupe Evy! This is the day I picked her up from her spa treatment. &#128526; I had been having an unfortunate day up until that point. Haha.


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> thanks again!! I'm definitely going with the cc but don't know how the sa will respond to my asking for an exchange as i don't have a receipt. &#128533; fingers crossed, i guess - it's unworn, and i did buy a fair amount of stuff from there last week. In any case - any hermes is better than no hermes - can i get an amen in here?? &#128588;



a-men!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

roy40 said:


> Here are some fun pictures of what I unboxed today!
> 
> You may have seen me post about this in a different thread but I'm SO happy to have found this color combination!! The SA I used to work with on Wall Street told me that ... Grrrr ... Breathe, Roy ... That 105 was TOO BIG of a size to a belt in fun colors. &#128548; Where's the one eyebrow raised emoticon again?
> 
> View attachment 2841936
> View attachment 2841937
> View attachment 2841938
> 
> 
> The following Etriviere DT is from the BF! I &#10084;&#65039; it, but think I might exchange it for a men's clic clac. Any thoughts? I've been wanting a matte black clic clic for a while, but couldn't really justify the price. Hermes leather on the other hand ...
> 
> Merry Christmas to those who celebrate!!!!
> 
> Now to finish season two of House of Cards!!! Haha.
> 
> View attachment 2841942
> View attachment 2841943
> View attachment 2841944
> View attachment 2841945


Such a beautiful belt


----------



## MrH

Mr black and Mr so black rodeo out for action with a new friend in blue ( horse shoes ) &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128052;&#127818;


----------



## Fabfashion

MrH said:


> Mr black and Mr so black rodeo out for action with a new friend in blue ( horse shoes ) &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2845441


The blue horseshoe really pops against your black B and rodeo! Very nice!


----------



## roy40

Jadeite said:


> It's Boxing Day already in my part of the world.  waiting for your mod pic, this SaD is so gorgeous I keep coming back to look. And congrats on the accessories too.




Happy New Year! &#9996;&#65039;&#127881;&#128513;

Here are a few mod pics of my SaD. I didn't have the best lighting, but thought I'd show my casual SaD look.

I'd love to see other pics of how ya'll wear your Sacs a Dépèches! I can't be the only active tPFer with one. &#128540;

Now the hunt begins for an Etain K40 with an amazone strap. 

There are far worse things in life to be addicted to than shopping for the best!


----------



## Jadeite

Thank you for the pics it's clear you do favour green quite a bit.  
This SaD is very eye catching and will surely turn heads when you're out with it.


----------



## Acehuche

roy40 said:


> Happy New Year! &#9996;&#65039;&#127881;&#128513;
> 
> Here are a few mod pics of my SaD. I didn't have the best lighting, but thought I'd show my casual SaD look.
> 
> I'd love to see other pics of how ya'll wear your Sacs a Dépèches! I can't be the only active tPFer with one. &#128540;
> 
> Now the hunt begins for an Etain K40 with an amazone strap.
> 
> There are far worse things in life to be addicted to than shopping for the best!
> 
> View attachment 2848039
> View attachment 2848040
> View attachment 2848041
> View attachment 2848042


Really cute. Congrat.


----------



## MrH

Fabfashion said:


> The blue horseshoe really pops against your black B and rodeo! Very nice!




Thanks&#128522;


----------



## JWiseman

roy40 said:


> Happy New Year! &#9996;&#65039;&#127881;&#128513;
> 
> Here are a few mod pics of my SaD. I didn't have the best lighting, but thought I'd show my casual SaD look.
> 
> I'd love to see other pics of how ya'll wear your Sacs a Dépèches! I can't be the only active tPFer with one. &#128540;
> 
> Now the hunt begins for an Etain K40 with an amazone strap.
> 
> There are far worse things in life to be addicted to than shopping for the best!
> 
> View attachment 2848039
> View attachment 2848040
> View attachment 2848041
> View attachment 2848042



WOWWWW!!!! You look great and that SaD looks good on ya as well! 
I love how you can totally rock it casual, but still wear it dressed with a suit - the green with be that little umph.

Enjoy the hunt for your K40 - please reveal it as soon as you find it! And don't forget more pics of your SaD....now I think I need one too!


----------



## JWiseman

Speaking of K40...can we get all the guys in here with one to post some modeling shots?!


----------



## roy40

JWiseman said:


> WOWWWW!!!! You look great and that SaD looks good on ya as well!
> 
> I love how you can totally rock it casual, but still wear it dressed with a suit - the green with be that little umph.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the hunt for your K40 - please reveal it as soon as you find it! And don't forget more pics of your SaD....now I think I need one too!




Hahaha! Why, thank you! &#128540;&#128536;

As far as a K40 - check out doctor_top's IG. He's my inspiration for getting one. &#128541; Here's one of his pictures:



Photo credit Instagram: doctor_top


----------



## MrH

My SS15 T-shirt from Mr H &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## alterego

roy40 said:


> Hahaha! Why, thank you! &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56856;
> 
> As far as a K40 - check out doctor_top's IG. He's my inspiration for getting one. &#55357;&#56861; Here's one of his pictures:
> 
> View attachment 2848410
> 
> Photo credit Instagram: doctor_top


I just pulled the trigger on a pre-loved 35cm gold togo Kelly with gold hardware. I'm excited for it to arrive from Europe!


----------



## JWiseman

alterego said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a pre-loved 35cm gold togo Kelly with gold hardware. I'm excited for it to arrive from Europe!



Reveal it as soon as it arrives! Excited for you!!!


----------



## Winterbaby

MrH said:


> My SS15 T-shirt from Mr H &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2851912



Nice shirt and I love your jeans!


----------



## alterego

JWiseman said:


> Reveal it as soon as it arrives! Excited for you!!!


Thank you I will.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> My SS15 T-shirt from Mr H &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2851912


Nice Tshirt!


----------



## MrH

LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice Tshirt!




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## MrH

Winterbaby said:


> Nice shirt and I love your jeans!




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## roy40

I can't say enough good about the Boston H store! True, every store has its variety of SAs with their different styles, tastes, attitudes, temperatures (we've all experienced an H ice princess) - however, I've only left the store feeling welcomed and respected, with grace, warmth and gratitude by my SA, and the store SM. Bravi! &#128079;

Here's my beautiful new Bleu Nuit Clic Clac! My first! It's such a dark blue - almost like Bleu Marine in the leathers.







Today also marked the maiden voyage of my SaD!


----------



## luxbomb18

Got this as an early birthday gift to my hubby. Hope he likes it


----------



## H. for H.

roy40 said:


> I can't say enough good about the Boston H store! True, every store has its variety of SAs with their different styles, tastes, attitudes, temperatures (we've all experienced an H ice princess) - however, I've only left the store feeling welcomed and respected, with grace, warmth and gratitude by my SA, and the store SM. Bravi! &#128079;
> 
> Here's my beautiful new Bleu Nuit Clic Clac! My first! It's such a dark blue - almost like Bleu Marine in the leathers.
> 
> View attachment 2853626
> View attachment 2853627
> View attachment 2853628
> View attachment 2853629
> 
> 
> Today also marked the maiden voyage of my SaD!
> 
> View attachment 2853635
> 
> View attachment 2853637


Nice color for a first clic clac and such a beautiful Sac à Dépêches!  I hope to visit the Boston store very soon.


----------



## H. for H.

luxbomb18 said:


> Got this as an early birthday gift to my hubby. Hope he likes it


Hope you hubby enjoys his Steve messenger.  It's a lovely gift!


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> I can't say enough good about the Boston H store! True, every store has its variety of SAs with their different styles, tastes, attitudes, temperatures (we've all experienced an H ice princess) - however, I've only left the store feeling welcomed and respected, with grace, warmth and gratitude by my SA, and the store SM. Bravi! &#55357;&#56399;
> 
> Here's my beautiful new Bleu Nuit Clic Clac! My first! It's such a dark blue - almost like Bleu Marine in the leathers.
> 
> View attachment 2853626
> View attachment 2853627
> View attachment 2853628
> View attachment 2853629
> 
> 
> Today also marked the maiden voyage of my SaD!
> 
> View attachment 2853635
> 
> View attachment 2853637


 
SIMPLY STUNNING, ROY!  I'm glad to hear you had a good experience at the Boston store.  They have a great staff there.  




luxbomb18 said:


> Got this as an early birthday gift to my hubby. Hope he likes it


 
Lucky hubby!!  What a great gift!


----------



## MrH

Two little orange box is hiding inside my bag &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## roy40

luxbomb18 said:


> Got this as an early birthday gift to my hubby. Hope he likes it




&#128513; I think I'm adding a Steve to my wish list, haha. I'm curious - where did you buy this for him?


----------



## roy40

MrH said:


> Two little orange box is hiding inside my bag &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853915




Ooh, ooh! Petit h?


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> SIMPLY STUNNING, ROY!  I'm glad to hear you had a good experience at the Boston store.  They have a great staff there.
> 
> 
> 
> H. for H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice color for a first clic clac and such a beautiful Sac à Dépêches!  I hope to visit the Boston store very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, boys! &#128516;&#128516;
Click to expand...


----------



## luxbomb18

H. for H. said:


> Hope you hubby enjoys his Steve messenger.  It's a lovely gift!


I sure hope so. Thank you!


----------



## luxbomb18

roy40 said:


> &#128513; I think I'm adding a Steve to my wish list, haha. I'm curious - where did you buy this for him?



Hermes store in Singapore. I was having seconds thoughts on the Hermes Alfred then I saw this beauty. Definitely a better choice


----------



## luxbomb18

Bostonjetset said:


> SIMPLY STUNNING, ROY!  I'm glad to hear you had a good experience at the Boston store.  They have a great staff there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky hubby!!  What a great gift!



Thank you! I'll have him model it for me tom  Can't wait


----------



## MrH

roy40 said:


> Ooh, ooh! Petit h?




Yes indeed &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MrH

This is what hiding inside my bag today from Paris &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my petit h baby &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> This is what hiding inside my bag today from Paris &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my petit h baby &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854041
> View attachment 2854043


so so cute


----------



## alterego

A masculine Victoria.


----------



## chicinthecity777

alterego said:


> A masculine Victoria.



This is really really cool! I love it! I wish my man can pull it off but not a chance!


----------



## iceshiva

With my favorite one


----------



## chazdomke

Great posts!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

iceshiva said:


> With my favorite one


Nice post!


----------



## H. for H.

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is really really cool! I love it! I wish my man can pull it off but not a chance!


+1


----------



## bagidiotic

alterego said:


> A masculine Victoria.



Stylish!!


----------



## bagidiotic

iceshiva said:


> With my favorite one



Oh man
Its cool


----------



## MrH

Having afternoon tea with my good friend and my Mr halzan at cloud 23 skybar Hilton manchester


----------



## Bostonjetset

MrH said:


> Having afternoon tea with my good friend and my Mr halzan at cloud 23 skybar Hilton manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862949
> View attachment 2862950



That is quite the modern presentation of afternoon tea!  Loving the Halzan.  Is it Bleu de Malte?


----------



## MrH

Bostonjetset said:


> That is quite the modern presentation of afternoon tea!  Loving the Halzan.  Is it Bleu de Malte?




Thanks &#128522; is sapphire blue &#128522;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> Having afternoon tea with my good friend and my Mr halzan at cloud 23 skybar Hilton manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862949
> View attachment 2862950


Very NICE


----------



## MrH

This little fella is traveling with me to London for action &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## MrH

Is time to take my rocabar poncho for action and wrap up warm &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;


----------



## darrentgh

MrH said:


> Is time to take my rocabar poncho for action and wrap up warm &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867542



It was nice!&#128521;


----------



## doves75

MrH said:


> Is time to take my rocabar poncho for action and wrap up warm &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867542




I wish I can dress up like you MrH!! &#10084;&#65039;&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bagidiotic

MrH said:


> Is time to take my rocabar poncho for action and wrap up warm &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867542




Oh my
You're rocking it


----------



## Bostonjetset

MrH said:


> Is time to take my rocabar poncho for action and wrap up warm &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867542



Very handsome!


----------



## MrH

bagidiotic said:


> Oh my
> You're rocking it




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## MrH

Bostonjetset said:


> Very handsome!




&#128522;&#128522; thanks


----------



## MrH

doves75 said:


> I wish I can dress up like you MrH!! &#10084;&#65039;&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;




Of course u can too &#128522; everyone got they own style &#128522;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> Is time to take my rocabar poncho for action and wrap up warm &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867542


You rock!!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

It's C. Henry week on SOTD forum so I broke out the Peuple du Vent bandana 55cm today.  I know I've shown this before but not tied this way.


----------



## spinskybolt

I got my mom a SB2 for Chinese New Year but couldn't resist taking some modeling shots with it... I have still yet to find a B that is perfect for everyday use...


----------



## ferrip

I love the SB2!!! You're so lucky to have one! =) Fabulous! 



spinskybolt said:


> I got my mom a SB2 for Chinese New Year but couldn't resist taking some modeling shots with it... I have still yet to find a B that is perfect for everyday use...
> 
> View attachment 2868368


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

spinskybolt said:


> I got my mom a SB2 for Chinese New Year but couldn't resist taking some modeling shots with it... I have still yet to find a B that is perfect for everyday use...
> 
> View attachment 2868368


love the ladybug  and the size looks good on you.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

spinskybolt said:


> I got my mom a SB2 for Chinese New Year but couldn't resist taking some modeling shots with it... I have still yet to find a B that is perfect for everyday use...
> 
> View attachment 2868368


Love love your SB2


----------



## MrH

Pick up my new SS15 shoes today &#128522;&#127818;&#128094;&#128095;


----------



## MrH

MrH said:


> Pick up my new SS15 shoes today &#128522;&#127818;&#128094;&#128095;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870085




This is my two pair of SS15 shoes from Mr H &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## darrentgh

MrH said:


> This is my two pair of SS15 shoes from Mr H &#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870088
> View attachment 2870089



What a nice shoes!&#9786;


----------



## MrH

darrentgh said:


> What a nice shoes!&#9786;




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## doctor_top

I found this Kelly 40 Amazon is practical to use also 

image.ohozaa.com/i/f09/KfwWf2.jpg

image.ohozaa.com/i/c8f/3Q6V0L.jpg


----------



## doves75

MrH said:


> This is my two pair of SS15 shoes from Mr H &#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870088
> View attachment 2870089




Wow!! I love them!! Esp the CdA shoes. Congrats. Do you mind to share the item code? &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## doves75

doctor_top said:


> I found this Kelly 40 Amazon is practical to use also
> 
> image.ohozaa.com/i/f09/KfwWf2.jpg
> 
> image.ohozaa.com/i/c8f/3Q6V0L.jpg




Great modeling pic!! &#128077;&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## MrH

doves75 said:


> Wow!! I love them!! Esp the CdA shoes. Congrats. Do you mind to share the item code? &#128521;&#128521;




Cda shoes is call kick which is come in grey like mine also in Orange


----------



## roy40

doctor_top said:


> I found this Kelly 40 Amazon is practical to use also
> 
> image.ohozaa.com/i/f09/KfwWf2.jpg
> 
> image.ohozaa.com/i/c8f/3Q6V0L.jpg




I love your Instagram and great to see you on here! You've TOTALLY inspired me to add a K40 in a similar neutral to my wish list! 

I'm slowly making my way back home from a FANTASTIC time at the King of Prussia Hermès. I'll have to post my very modest reveal later tonight. &#128513; Some arm candy - guess who got his first CITES certificate today? &#128540;


----------



## Bostonjetset

doctor_top said:


> I found this Kelly 40 Amazon is practical to use also
> 
> image.ohozaa.com/i/f09/KfwWf2.jpg
> 
> image.ohozaa.com/i/c8f/3Q6V0L.jpg



LOVE LOVE LOVE your K! 
I am starting to fall for K more than B; it is less often seen on guys and makes it all the more special!


----------



## bagidiotic

doctor_top said:


> I found this Kelly 40 Amazon is practical to use also
> 
> image.ohozaa.com/i/f09/KfwWf2.jpg
> 
> image.ohozaa.com/i/c8f/3Q6V0L.jpg



Yes fabulous  bag k40 indeed 
My dh has got 4


----------



## roy40

I'm a VERY happy boy with my new Ficelle Lizzard Etriviere bracelet! WAHOO!!! &#128513;


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> View attachment 2870584
> 
> 
> I'm a VERY happy boy with my new Ficelle Lizzard Etriviere bracelet! WAHOO!!! &#128513;



Gorgeous, Roy! ...and I love it with the ruggedness of the shirt!


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> Gorgeous, Roy! ...and I love it with the ruggedness of the shirt!




&#128518;&#128518;&#128518; A big thank you!!! I'm a little addicted to it already. I want it in all the colors! I'm thinking this might become my version of a "CDC" obsession.


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; A big thank you!!! I'm a little addicted to it already. I want it in all the colors! I'm thinking this might become my version of a "CDC" obsession.



H has that power over us!  I have been on a scarf kick lately but I may need to start getting into bracelets since they are easier to hide from DH.  HAHA.


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> It's C. Henry week on SOTD forum so I broke out the Peuple du Vent bandana 55cm today.  I know I've shown this before but not tied this way.




PS! I'm a HUGE fan of the PDV bandana! The teal is GLORIOUS on you! Bandana enough, but not costumey. &#128079;


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> PS! I'm a HUGE fan of the PDV bandana! The teal is GLORIOUS on you! Bandana enough, but not costumey. &#128079;



Thanks Roy!!  H does blue like no one else.  
Although I am now kinda obsessed with the green Ex Libris bandana too but I need to control myself since there are a few gavroches I want as well as a Tiffany bracelet HAHA.  The list never ends but the money eventually does haha.


----------



## Hermes Only

I usually post my sartorial pics at Hermes-In-Action thread.. This year, I should probably start posting here as well.. I usually pass this thread cuz I'm not as "Stylish" as most of the Guys here...Hope you guys approve. 

Outfit By Gap, J.Crew and my All-Season Tri-Color K40 in Bleu Lin/Graphite/Etain, Peuple Du Vent GM CW26, Cape Cod with Iris Strap and Clic H in Jade.


----------



## Bostonjetset

Hermes Only said:


> I usually post my sartorial pics at Hermes-In-Action thread.. This year, I should probably start posting here as well.. *I usually pass this thread cuz I'm not as "Stylish" as most of the Guys here...Hope you guys approve.
> *
> Outfit By Gap, J.Crew and my All-Season Tri-Color K40 in Bleu Lin/Graphite/Etain, Peuple Du Vent GM CW26, Cape Cod with Iris Strap and Clic H in Jade.



So modest!  You are one of the most stylish guys on tpf!!


----------



## Hermes Only

Bostonjetset said:


> So modest!  You are one of the most stylish guys on tpf!!



Thank You Boss.. I appreciate your kind words..


----------



## bagidiotic

roy40 said:


> View attachment 2870584
> 
> 
> I'm a VERY happy boy with my new Ficelle Lizzard Etriviere bracelet! WAHOO!!! &#128513;



Wow
It certainly  look exclusive 
Nice color too


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermes Only said:


> I usually post my sartorial pics at Hermes-In-Action thread.. This year, I should probably start posting here as well.. I usually pass this thread cuz I'm not as "Stylish" as most of the Guys here...Hope you guys approve.
> 
> Outfit By Gap, J.Crew and my All-Season Tri-Color K40 in Bleu Lin/Graphite/Etain, Peuple Du Vent GM CW26, Cape Cod with Iris Strap and Clic H in Jade.



Yes you're  stylish 
Perfect k combo too


----------



## bagidiotic

Bostonjetset said:


> Thanks Roy!!  H does blue like no one else.
> Although I am now kinda obsessed with the green Ex Libris bandana too but I need to control myself since there are a few gavroches I want as well as a Tiffany bracelet HAHA.  The list never ends but the money eventually does haha.



Ita
Nice colorway 
Cheers


----------



## doves75

roy40 said:


> View attachment 2870584
> 
> 
> I'm a VERY happy boy with my new Ficelle Lizzard Etriviere bracelet! WAHOO!!! &#128513;




The Etriviere bracelet looks so good on you. I tried one but it does not seem to look as good on me.


----------



## doves75

Hermes Only said:


> I usually post my sartorial pics at Hermes-In-Action thread.. This year, I should probably start posting here as well.. I usually pass this thread cuz I'm not as "Stylish" as most of the Guys here...Hope you guys approve.
> 
> Outfit By Gap, J.Crew and my All-Season Tri-Color K40 in Bleu Lin/Graphite/Etain, Peuple Du Vent GM CW26, Cape Cod with Iris Strap and Clic H in Jade.
> 
> As usual Hermes Only....you always impress me!! &#128077;&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## bubu123

MrH said:


> Mix and match today &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2683112


Love the H! And  the BV bracelet, may I know what size you're wearing?


----------



## Hermes Only

bagidiotic said:


> Yes you're  stylish
> Perfect k combo too



Thank You.. 



doves75 said:


> Hermes Only said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually post my sartorial pics at Hermes-In-Action thread.. This year, I should probably start posting here as well.. I usually pass this thread cuz I'm not as "Stylish" as most of the Guys here...Hope you guys approve.
> 
> Outfit By Gap, J.Crew and my All-Season Tri-Color K40 in Bleu Lin/Graphite/Etain, Peuple Du Vent GM CW26, Cape Cod with Iris Strap and Clic H in Jade.
> 
> As usual Hermes Only....you always impress me!! &#128077;&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128077;&#128077;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Doves.. I appreciate it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Souris

Beautiful bracelet! Does this come in one size only? Is it a little tight?





roy40 said:


> View attachment 2870584
> 
> 
> I'm a VERY happy boy with my new Ficelle Lizzard Etriviere bracelet! WAHOO!!! &#128513;


----------



## roy40

Souris said:


> Beautiful bracelet! Does this come in one size only? Is it a little tight?




Thank you! I don't know, honestly! The biggest hole is quite loose, the second is right on point for me.

I thought I'd share a fun pic my friend took of me yesterday. Hahaha. Lots of stares, a couple people literally craning their heads to peak inside the bags and a "Do you see their f***ing bags?" ... 

The big orange bag was my new SaD, btw, that my SA hadn't seen and wanted to. Great afternoon.


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> Thank you! I don't know, honestly! The biggest hole is quite loose, the second is right on point for me.
> 
> I thought I'd share a fun pic my friend took of me yesterday. Hahaha. Lots of stares, a couple people literally craning their heads to peak inside the bags and a "Do you see their f***ing bags?" ...
> 
> The big orange bag was my new SaD, btw, that my SA hadn't seen and wanted to. Great afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 2871724



FABULOUS!  Is that at KoP?  That's such a fantastic mall,


----------



## ueynah

Hermes Only said:


> I usually post my sartorial pics at Hermes-In-Action thread.. This year, I should probably start posting here as well.. I usually pass this thread cuz I'm not as "Stylish" as most of the Guys here...Hope you guys approve.
> 
> Outfit By Gap, J.Crew and my All-Season Tri-Color K40 in Bleu Lin/Graphite/Etain, Peuple Du Vent GM CW26, Cape Cod with Iris Strap and Clic H in Jade.




If u r not stylish, I don't know who else is!  Looking fabulous as always!!!


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> FABULOUS!  Is that at KoP?  That's such a fantastic mall,




It WAS! The mall was EMPTY. My friend and I were quite surprised, actually.


----------



## Souris

Roy, you lucky tits!




roy40 said:


> Thank you! I don't know, honestly! The biggest hole is quite loose, the second is right on point for me.
> 
> I thought I'd share a fun pic my friend took of me yesterday. Hahaha. Lots of stares, a couple people literally craning their heads to peak inside the bags and a "Do you see their f***ing bags?" ...
> 
> The big orange bag was my new SaD, btw, that my SA hadn't seen and wanted to. Great afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 2871724


----------



## child_ho

Hermes 2015 SS Men sneakers, I had purchased an orange color.


----------



## Hermes Only

ueynah said:


> If u r not stylish, I don't know who else is!  Looking fabulous as always!!!



Thank You for the kind words Euynah.. So good to see you...


----------



## Winterbaby

child_ho said:


> Hermes 2015 SS Men sneakers, I had purchased an orange color.



Love these.


----------



## Bostonjetset

Good afternoon boys!  
Just thought I would post a reminder that the Hermes winter 2015 men's show is live at 8pm Paris time [2pm EST]!
It is snowing here in Boston so its the perfect day to stay in and watch the new collection 

You can stream from the H website:

http://defile.hermes.com/homme-ah15/en/


----------



## doves75

child_ho said:


> Hermes 2015 SS Men sneakers, I had purchased an orange color.




I love these sneakers. So they come in 3 colors? Enjoy your Orange sneakers. 



Bostonjetset said:


> Good afternoon boys!
> 
> Just thought I would post a reminder that the Hermes winter 2015 men's show is live at 8pm Paris time [2pm EST]!
> 
> It is snowing here in Boston so its the perfect day to stay in and watch the new collection
> 
> 
> 
> You can stream from the H website:
> 
> 
> 
> http://defile.hermes.com/homme-ah15/en/




Thank you for the reminder and the link. &#128521;


----------



## doves75

So what do you guys think of the collections??
So far....I love how they tie the scarf and the plume bag.  &#128513;&#128513; 
Oh I think H model are too skinny &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Bostonjetset

doves75 said:


> So what do you guys think of the collections??
> So far....I love how they tie the scarf and the plume bag.  &#128513;&#128513;
> Oh I think H model are too skinny &#128514;&#128514;



I loved the brooch shown on model #2 [and a few others]!   I have always been a big fan of brooches and it is nice to see more and more mens' collections showcasing them.  All the clothes looked impeccably made [as all H is] but it was a bit of a boring collection with lack of color.  I am not a fan of black clothes and it seemed to be overrun with them [maybe many things just looked black to me on my computer screen but were very dark shades of blue and grey as well?] I would have loved to see more shades of brown and maybe some plum.  Also, blues that are dark but obviously blue.  Just the scarves added some color but they were all very basic and lacked some of the fabulous prints H is known for [although I do agree they were tied in a cool manner!].

All in all it was a nice show with some very handsome guys [the first Asian guy was especially handsome!] but not overly exciting.


----------



## doves75

Oh I missed the brooch..,I watched the show on my iPhone &#128513; 
I agree the color is too dark for my taste but again may be because it's a F/W collection. I prefer the S/S collections better.


----------



## child_ho

2015 Fall Winter Men is not my cup of tea


----------



## LOUKPEACH

child_ho said:


> Hermes 2015 SS Men sneakers, I had purchased an orange color.


This is great!


----------



## french123

Personally I love M RTW F/W 15
H always stays close to its roots, it is not about innovation ... but about the subtle details ... love the lining on the outerwear!!!

Are some of the bags new to this season?


----------



## doves75

french123 said:


> Personally I love M RTW F/W 15
> 
> H always stays close to its roots, it is not about innovation ... but about the subtle details ... love the lining on the outerwear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are some of the bags new to this season?




I think the tote bags are new. The new plume bag has something embossed on the side. I can not really see what it was. May be they will have pics up soon.


----------



## Bostonjetset

french123 said:


> Personally I love M RTW F/W 15
> H always stays close to its roots, it is not about innovation ... but about the subtle details ... love the lining on the outerwear!!!
> 
> Are some of the bags new to this season?





doves75 said:


> I think the tote bags are new. The new plume bag has something embossed on the side. I can not really see what it was. May be they will have pics up soon.



I believe the totes are new and they were pretty fabulous!

On the plume, it appeared to have outlines of electronics [I think a camera and maybe a cellphone?] embossed on the sides.  Reminded me of the Kelly Shadow pieces of years gone by.  They looked pretty cool but leather goods are an area in which I prefer more conservative renditions...especially at these stratospheric prices...because they can last a lifetime.


----------



## Winterbaby

Some pics.


----------



## Dorian J.

Winterbaby said:


> Some pics.



Absolutely beautiful--stunning.


----------



## french123

Okay I need that blue marine tote (tout)!!!!
What do you think the retail cost in the US is going to be?
Not over 10K right-  but the price increase -----


----------



## alterego

Who says a guy can't casually carry a Kelly 35. Late lunch, early dinner stroll in the Miami Design District. I hope it inspires.


----------



## alterego

Hermes Only said:


> I'm not as "Stylish" as most of the Guys here...Hope you guys approve.



Nonsense, you're quite stylish and an inspiration! Keep doin' what you do.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

alterego said:


> Who says a guy can't casually carry a Kelly 35. Late lunch, early dinner stroll in the Miami Design District. I hope it inspires.


Casually elegant


----------



## JWiseman

Winterbaby said:


> Some pics.



OMG I'm loving the tote in the last pic! Anyone have any details?!


----------



## JWiseman

alterego said:


> Who says a guy can't casually carry a Kelly 35. Late lunch, early dinner stroll in the Miami Design District. I hope it inspires.



Wow! That 35 looks great on you, makes me wonder if I could pull of a 40cm Kelly?


----------



## alterego

LOUKPEACH said:


> Casually elegant


Thank you!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

alterego said:


> Who says a guy can't casually carry a Kelly 35. Late lunch, early dinner stroll in the Miami Design District. I hope it inspires.



Looks fabulous!


----------



## alterego

JWiseman said:


> Wow! That 35 looks great on you, makes me wonder if I could pull of a 40cm Kelly?


Thank you kindly! I really like the 35 for me. It's lighter and big enough for my essentials. I wanted it as a "Sunday" bag...something dressy but low key to carry to brunches, restaurants, or parties. A 40 would serve much better as a "workhorse" with the canvas strap. More unisex and functional in that size. Go for it!


----------



## alterego

Bostonjetset said:


> Looks fabulous!


Merci!!


----------



## bagidiotic

alterego said:


> Who says a guy can't casually carry a Kelly 35. Late lunch, early dinner stroll in the Miami Design District. I hope it inspires.



Yes why not
If it fit your need and style
Bravo picture


----------



## JWiseman

alterego said:


> Thank you kindly! I really like the 35 for me. It's lighter and big enough for my essentials. I wanted it as a "Sunday" bag...something dressy but low key to carry to brunches, restaurants, or parties. A 40 would serve much better as a "workhorse" with the canvas strap. More unisex and functional in that size. Go for it!



Well enjoy that 35! I definitely understand wanting something easy, breezy for the weekends. 40 as a workhorse is more my speed, though...thanks for the enabling!


----------



## Hermes Only

alterego said:


> Nonsense, you're quite stylish and an inspiration! Keep doin' what you do.


 Thank You for the compliment, Alterego.. You're Fabulous and Stylish yourself..I always LUV seeing your sartorial pics..!! 



alterego said:


> Who says a guy can't casually carry a Kelly 35. Late lunch, early dinner stroll in the Miami Design District. I hope it inspires.


You wear it well, Alterego.. It looks AMAZING on you. I haven't carried a 35 K/B before..you got my curiosity..  I'm always a 40cm guy.. I think You are taller than me (I'm just 5'3").. . so 35 would look just right on me, like yourself..!!  Thank You.


----------



## Hermes Only

doves75 said:


> So what do you guys think of the collections??
> So far....I love how they tie the scarf and the plume bag.  &#128513;&#128513;
> Oh I think H model are too skinny &#128514;&#128514;


 
I like the collection, it's quite elegant.. Would I wear it, probably not. I prefer H Spring/Summer collections (every year) .. than the Fall/Winter. somehow, I gravitate towards more "lighter" fun clothes of Spring/Summer..  and. Yeah, The models are skinny... (my Goad, I'm obese compared to these Men.. LOL!! )


----------



## lopesgui

Just posting a pic of me wearing my Evelyne in gold. It's my first Hermès bag. I couldn't have chosen a better one. It's so practical and it's the bag of choice when I have to walk trough the city or go shopping. Plus, I love the color and I get a lot of complements every time I use it.


----------



## Bostonjetset

lopesgui said:


> Just posting a pic of me wearing my Evelyne in gold. It's my first Hermès bag. I couldn't have chosen a better one. It's so practical and it's the bag of choice when I have to walk trough the city or go shopping. Plus, I love the color and I get a lot of complements every time I use it.



Very chic!!  

and welcome to TPF.  I see this was your first post!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lopesgui said:


> Just posting a pic of me wearing my Evelyne in gold. It's my first Hermès bag. I couldn't have chosen a better one. It's so practical and it's the bag of choice when I have to walk trough the city or go shopping. Plus, I love the color and I get a lot of complements every time I use it.


You look great


----------



## Draman25

lopesgui said:


> Just posting a pic of me wearing my Evelyne in gold. It's my first Hermès bag. I couldn't have chosen a better one. It's so practical and it's the bag of choice when I have to walk trough the city or go shopping. Plus, I love the color and I get a lot of complements every time I use it.


Looks good on you! I have the same in blue saphir and couldn't agree more, it's super practical...a great way to start your addiction lol!


----------



## JWiseman

lopesgui said:


> Just posting a pic of me wearing my Evelyne in gold. It's my first Hermès bag. I couldn't have chosen a better one. It's so practical and it's the bag of choice when I have to walk trough the city or go shopping. Plus, I love the color and I get a lot of complements every time I use it.



I have a GM as well...this looks good on you, and makes me really consider getting another, especially in this Gold color!  Welcome to tPF


----------



## Draman25

milansv said:


> one of my outfits from last week.
> Hermes gold togo belt and my all time favorite bracelet : bleu électrique alligator KDT


WOW that's beautiful and very well styled


----------



## chessmont

lopesgui said:


> Just posting a pic of me wearing my Evelyne in gold. It's my first Hermès bag. I couldn't have chosen a better one. It's so practical and it's the bag of choice when I have to walk trough the city or go shopping. Plus, I love the color and I get a lot of complements every time I use it.



Really looks great on you!  Welcome to tpf


----------



## bagidiotic

lopesgui said:


> Just posting a pic of me wearing my Evelyne in gold. It's my first Hermès bag. I couldn't have chosen a better one. It's so practical and it's the bag of choice when I have to walk trough the city or go shopping. Plus, I love the color and I get a lot of complements every time I use it.



Yes very  nice
Chic and cool


----------



## Dorian J.

lopesgui said:


> Just posting a pic of me wearing my Evelyne in gold. It's my first Hermès bag. I couldn't have chosen a better one. It's so practical and it's the bag of choice when I have to walk trough the city or go shopping. Plus, I love the color and I get a lot of complements every time I use it.



Awesome, awesome bag--this guy salutes you!


----------



## doves75

Hermes Only said:


> I like the collection, it's quite elegant.. Would I wear it, probably not. I prefer H Spring/Summer collections (every year) .. than the Fall/Winter. somehow, I gravitate towards more "lighter" fun clothes of Spring/Summer..  and. Yeah, The models are skinny... (my Goad, I'm obese compared to these Men.. LOL!! )




Yea....completely agree...love the spring n summer better. If you are obese....I'm like elephant &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## doves75

lopesgui said:


> Just posting a pic of me wearing my Evelyne in gold. It's my first Hermès bag. I couldn't have chosen a better one. It's so practical and it's the bag of choice when I have to walk trough the city or go shopping. Plus, I love the color and I get a lot of complements every time I use it.




Congrats on you new Evy!! I love it so much, I just have to add one more before the price increase. Welcome to TPF &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## lopesgui

Guys, thank you so much for all the complements. &#9786;&#65039; 

Now I am looking for a bag to go to the gym. It must be in medium size (40-50 cm) and have shoulder straps. I thought about Victoria III or Paris Bombay. Do you guys have one of this? Would you guys recommend something beside this two? What fits better?


----------



## Love-Vintage

lopesgui said:


> Guys, thank you so much for all the complements. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Now I am looking for a bag to go to the gym. It must be in medium size (40-50 cm) and have shoulder straps. I thought about Victoria III or Paris Bombay. Do you guys have one of this? Would you guys recommend something beside this two? What fits better?


I was thinking of getting pre-owned paris bombay in graphite when I was in Korea last month. 
After I saw the leather crease in the bat-wings, i lost interest in them. But great design and very functional.
I enjoyed using my victoria. If you dont over stuff it, you can carry over your shoulder as well.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Oldish pic - it reminds me of spring in Prague 
H Evln GM in bleu abysse 
H polo in cobalt
H Constance belt in brush silver and black (decommissioned - gave it away to my uncle)
H etriviere double your leather bracelet in black


----------



## alterego

lopesgui said:


> Just posting a pic of me wearing my Evelyne in gold. It's my first Hermès bag. I couldn't have chosen a better one. It's so practical and it's the bag of choice when I have to walk trough the city or go shopping. Plus, I love the color and I get a lot of complements every time I use it.


Great first H piece. Looks really good on you. Welcome to tPF!


----------



## navicular

Finally received my holy grail!  HAC 50


----------



## HJoo

My Plume 40 Evergrain


----------



## JWiseman

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Oldish pic - it reminds me of spring in Prague
> H Evln GM in bleu abysse
> H polo in cobalt
> H Constance belt in brush silver and black (decommissioned - gave it away to my uncle)
> H etriviere double your leather bracelet in black



Oooohh! I like the way you shortened the strap for the shoulder! Nice look overall!


----------



## JWiseman

navicular said:


> Finally received my holy grail!  HAC 50



WooHooo!!! Congrats! What leather is this? Togo?


----------



## navicular

JWiseman said:


> WooHooo!!! Congrats! What leather is this? Togo?



Yes! It's indeed Togo; the horse head charm is in Swift. 
Given its size, its very slouchy when empty; I'm stuffing it with a duvet to keep its shape when not in use.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

JWiseman said:


> Oooohh! I like the way you shortened the strap for the shoulder! Nice look overall!


Very easy to do  ... Occasionally I shorten the strap especially for my various Evln TGM and they turn into shoulder totes. 
I think I have posted them in the past long long long time ago.. 
Evln GM and TGM are very practical


----------



## bagidiotic

navicular said:


> Finally received my holy grail!  HAC 50



Congrats  
Nice and classic


----------



## bagidiotic

HJoo said:


> My Plume 40 Evergrain



Beautiful 
Looking very chic and smart


----------



## Bostonjetset

navicular said:


> Finally received my holy grail!  HAC 50



Gorgeous!  And I love that horsey charm!  So cute but has a masculine profile


----------



## LOUKPEACH

navicular said:


> Finally received my holy grail!  HAC 50


Love this HAC


----------



## averagejoe

navicular said:


> Finally received my holy grail!  HAC 50



I just fainted.

I LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## alterego

navicular said:


> Finally received my holy grail!  HAC 50


That's a beautiful HAC! Enjoy!


----------



## alterego

Sunday funday at the Deering Estate. Tom Ford sunnies, Hanes long t-shirt, Prada techno zip pants, Avia sneaks, and 40cm Clemence.


----------



## chessmont

alterego said:


> Sunday funday at the Deering Estate. Tom Ford sunnies, Hanes long t-short, Prada techno zip pants, Avia sneaks.


----------



## ferrip

alterego said:


> Who says a guy can't casually carry a Kelly 35. Late lunch, early dinner stroll in the Miami Design District. I hope it inspires.



LOVE THIS! So true - love a Kelly on a guy!


----------



## child_ho

See my new Hermes Etriviere bracelet with my Jypsiere bag. It is Fauve barenia leather, color code is CK34


----------



## Acehuche

alterego said:


> Sunday funday at the Deering Estate. Tom Ford sunnies, Hanes long t-shirt, Prada techno zip pants, Avia sneaks, and 40cm Clemence.



Really nice pic. The B rocks u very well.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

child_ho said:


> See my new Hermes Etriviere bracelet with my Jypsiere bag. It is Fauve barenia leather, color code is CK34


Stunning


----------



## doves75

navicular said:


> Finally received my holy grail!  HAC 50



Oh my!! What a great bag!! Congrats on finding your HG &#128077;&#128077; the charm is cute!! 



HJoo said:


> My Plume 40 Evergrain




I love plume!! Such an understated bag but so gorgeous!! I love to see pics of plume being carried by the model in magazines or in runway show. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



alterego said:


> Sunday funday at the Deering Estate. Tom Ford sunnies, Hanes long t-shirt, Prada techno zip pants, Avia sneaks, and 40cm Clemence.




Great pic alterego!! &#128077;&#128077;



child_ho said:


> See my new Hermes Etriviere bracelet with my Jypsiere bag. It is Fauve barenia leather, color code is CK34




Barenia is such a great leather, supple and love it's neutral color. Looks great paired with your Jypsiere &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Dorian J.

child_ho said:


> See my new Hermes Etriviere bracelet with my Jypsiere bag. It is Fauve barenia leather, color code is CK34



Can't . . . stop . . . drooling.  Beautiful.


----------



## Bostonjetset

Hey guys.  Here is a small, but I think very special, new addition to the collection. It was the LAST Carmencita in the Madison store and in ANEMONE!! Really pops with the orange Ulysse.  I've been dying for something small in this vibrant color and felt the Carmencita was the perfect little piece to get without overdoing what tends to be a more feminine colorway.


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> Hey guys.  Here is a small, but I think very special, new addition to the collection. It was the LAST Carmencita in the Madison store and in ANEMONE!! Really pops with the orange Ulysse.  I've been dying for something small in this vibrant color and felt the Carmencita was the perfect little piece to get without overdoing what tends to be a more feminine colorway.




AWESOME!!!! And from the U.S. flagship store nonetheless! How special! &#128079;


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

My BF's iphone 6 case in Bleu Sapphire 
I bought one for myself and for my uncle too... 
I am still using my 5S at the moment so they will have all the fun using theirs and I will patiently waiting for my 6S


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> AWESOME!!!! And from the U.S. flagship store nonetheless! How special! &#128079;



Thanks, Roy!!  Visiting Madison is always such fun.  I could spend hours on the 3rd floor admiring the housewares and dreaming of the house I will someday have!  haha



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My BF's iphone 6 case in Bleu Sapphire
> I bought one for myself and for my uncle too...
> I am still using my 5S at the moment so they will have all the fun using theirs and I will patiently waiting for my 6S



Bleu Saphir is one of my fave H colors!  It's such a rich hue!  Enjoy!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Bostonjetset said:


> Thanks, Roy!!  Visiting Madison is always such fun.  I could spend hours on the 3rd floor admiring the housewares and dreaming of the house I will someday have!  haha
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu Saphir is one of my fave H colors!  It's such a rich hue!  Enjoy!



Yes indeed  I like bleu de malte and it is very close to that bleu  just a recap of my iphone 5S case. The other fave blue of mine is bleu de prusse


----------



## Acehuche

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My BF's iphone 6 case in Bleu Sapphire
> I bought one for myself and for my uncle too...
> I am still using my 5S at the moment so they will have all the fun using theirs and I will patiently waiting for my 6S



Hi nice nice. Do u know if there is for 6+?..Thx


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I don't think they do. I have seen people asking for them but the SA said no. But then u never know in the future. 
They also have a nice iphone 6 wallet (with card slots and iphone compartment. The price point for a phone gadget is a little too steep lol. I may consider it when I see one at duty free


----------



## LOUKPEACH

child_ho said:


> See my new Hermes Etriviere bracelet with my Jypsiere bag. It is Fauve barenia leather, color code is CK34


Beautiiiiiful


----------



## roy40

Malachite swift belt with gold calandre buckle. Grey Dior jeans. Emerald Green Prada down packet. Lanvin cream calf and green high tops. Blue Gant for Yale shirt. Not pictures: McQueen brown Persols. The belt was full retail price but everything else was $850 total. Value $3,000. I am the ultimate luxury bargain shopper. &#128521;


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> Malachite swift belt with gold calandre buckle. Grey Dior jeans. Emerald Green Prada down packet. Lanvin cream calf and green high tops. Blue Gant for Yale shirt. Not pictures: McQueen brown Persols. The belt was full retail price but everything else was $850 total. Value $3,000. I am the ultimate luxury bargain shopper. &#128521;
> 
> View attachment 2892516


 

Great casual chic!  Isn't great when you get a bargain on lux goods?


----------



## alterego

roy40 said:


> Malachite swift belt with gold calandre buckle. Grey Dior jeans. Emerald Green Prada down packet. Lanvin cream calf and green high tops. Blue Gant for Yale shirt. Not pictures: McQueen brown Persols. The belt was full retail price but everything else was $850 total. Value $3,000. I am the ultimate luxury bargain shopper. &#128521;
> 
> View attachment 2892516


Love your look! And that belt is to live for!


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> Great casual chic!  Isn't great when you get a bargain on lux goods?







alterego said:


> Love your look! And that belt is to live for!




Thank you guys! Finding that B. Saphire / Malachite belt in-store felt like a bargain! They're selling for double + by resellers. Haha.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

roy40 said:


> Malachite swift belt with gold calandre buckle. Grey Dior jeans. Emerald Green Prada down packet. Lanvin cream calf and green high tops. Blue Gant for Yale shirt. Not pictures: McQueen brown Persols. The belt was full retail price but everything else was $850 total. Value $3,000. I am the ultimate luxury bargain shopper. &#128521;
> 
> View attachment 2892516


Magnificent!


----------



## roy40

LOUKPEACH said:


> Magnificent!




Thank you!!! &#128588;


----------



## Ccc1

roy40 said:


> Malachite swift belt with gold calandre buckle. Grey Dior jeans. Emerald Green Prada down packet. Lanvin cream calf and green high tops. Blue Gant for Yale shirt. Not pictures: McQueen brown Persols. The belt was full retail price but everything else was $850 total. Value $3,000. I am the ultimate luxury bargain shopper. &#128521;
> 
> View attachment 2892516


Looking good & you're a great shopper!


----------



## MrH

This is what I got today &#128522; coco for update my fashion trend and Mr h for my traveling &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Dorian J.

Apologies for the bad pic--on so many levels--and cat photobombing, too!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Dorian J. said:


> Apologies for the bad pic--on so many levels--and cat photobombing, too!


Nice


----------



## roy40

Dorian J. said:


> Apologies for the bad pic--on so many levels--and cat photobombing, too!




Nice!!!! There needs to be a bigger SaD presence on this forum! Keep it coming.


----------



## vintagemenstuff

Nice! What size is it?




allanrvj said:


> *luxury-zurich*:


----------



## ueynah

This is a hac 40


----------



## vintagemenstuff

Nice! What size?




spinskybolt said:


> OMG i just saw this thread and i had had had to participate!


----------



## vintagemenstuff

The Evelyne is nice and works for guys and mothers who need both hands to be free. =D




starr98 said:


> Here's my participation of my own created thread
> 
> Hope you guys like it


----------



## averagejoe

MrH said:


> This is what I got today &#128522; coco for update my fashion trend and Mr h for my traveling &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894825
> View attachment 2894827



Whoa! That Chanel bracelet...I WANT IT!


----------



## Bostonjetset

"Jonques et Sampans" in 90cm twill.


----------



## csetcos

Just picked up this Jypsiere- in Clemence, color gold, size 34.  So excited and truly functional.


----------



## MrGoyard

csetcos said:


> Just picked up this Jypsiere- in Clemence, color gold, size 34.  So excited and truly functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897456
> View attachment 2897457
> View attachment 2897458
> View attachment 2897459


 Gorgeous!


----------



## darrentgh

csetcos said:


> Just picked up this Jypsiere- in Clemence, color gold, size 34.  So excited and truly functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897456
> View attachment 2897457
> View attachment 2897458
> View attachment 2897459



Nice!&#128521;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

csetcos said:


> Just picked up this Jypsiere- in Clemence, color gold, size 34.  So excited and truly functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897456
> View attachment 2897457
> View attachment 2897458
> View attachment 2897459


This is great


----------



## csetcos

Thank you, MrVuitton, Lou, and Darren!


----------



## MrH

Mr Tan is traveling with me this time &#128522; and I m waiting for my flight at the business lounge &#128522;&#128522;&#9992;&#65039;&#9992;&#65039;


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Braving the -22°C windchill for some essential shopping outside ... 
H grande froide geant écharpe in thick cashmere in bleu de Prusse
H ètriverre shopping in ebene and marine


----------



## Bostonjetset

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Braving the -22°C windchill for some essential shopping outside ...
> H grande froide geant écharpe in thick cashmere in bleu de Prusse
> H ètriverre shopping in ebene and marine



Love the look.  Bleu de Prusse is one of my fave H blues!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> Mr Tan is traveling with me this time &#128522; and I m waiting for my flight at the business lounge &#128522;&#128522;&#9992;&#65039;&#9992;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898092


This is awesome!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Bostonjetset said:


> Love the look.  Bleu de Prusse is one of my fave H blues!



That scarf is crazy warm... Perfect for Canadian winter !!!


----------



## Hermes Only

Bostonjetset said:


> "Jonques et Sampans" in 90cm twill.


 You Look Fabulous.. That Yellow colorway looks great on you. 



csetcos said:


> Just picked up this Jypsiere- in Clemence, color gold, size 34.  So excited and truly functional.


 Timeless Classic Congrats.



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Braving the -22°C windchill for some essential shopping outside ...
> H grande froide geant écharpe in thick cashmere in bleu de Prusse
> H ètriverre shopping in ebene and marine


 Very Chic.


----------



## Bostonjetset

Hermes Only said:


> You Look Fabulous.. That Yellow colorway looks great on you.
> 
> Timeless Classic Congrats.
> 
> Very Chic.



Why thank you, dear!  You've been MIA for the past week or so!  When do we get to see some more of your fab modeling shots?


----------



## JWiseman

csetcos said:


> Just picked up this Jypsiere- in Clemence, color gold, size 34.  So excited and truly functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897456
> View attachment 2897457
> View attachment 2897458
> View attachment 2897459



ooohhhh nice!!! Maybe I need a Jypsiere now too


----------



## Hermes Only

Questions to the Gents who wear Hermes RTW specially the T-Shirts

In regards to the Printed T-Shirts and Shirts Mens RTW SS2015
How is the FIT (US Size)? 
Is it Regular Size? 
I'm usually between Medium-Large (US Size).. Should I order regular Medium or Size UP to Large?  (Im not Skinny.. I fit perfect on Dolce Gabbana size 161/2 Gold Fit and Regular size 40-42).. I don't know how Hermes Mens Size are in T-Shirt or Shirt..Any thoughts on these inquiry would be GREAT.. Msg Me If you like. Thank You.


----------



## Hermes Only

Bostonjetset said:


> Why thank you, dear!  You've been MIA for the past week or so!  When do we get to see some more of your fab modeling shots?



Thank You.. It's been crazy busy at work .... I will work on my Mods Shot very soon..  You'll see..


----------



## Hermes Only

JWiseman said:


> ooohhhh nice!!! Maybe I need a Jypsiere now too



Yes, You Need... Soo You. In Black or similar Dark Hue.


----------



## Acehuche

csetcos said:


> Just picked up this Jypsiere- in Clemence, color gold, size 34.  So excited and truly functional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897456
> View attachment 2897457
> View attachment 2897458
> View attachment 2897459



Very nice. We are twins.
Enjoy it


----------



## csetcos

JWiseman said:


> ooohhhh nice!!! Maybe I need a Jypsiere now too




Yes- we all need one 




Acehuche said:


> Very nice. We are twins.
> 
> Enjoy it




Thank you, twin!!!  What is your next purchase going to be?


----------



## Dorian J.

LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice





roy40 said:


> Nice!!!! There needs to be a bigger SaD presence on this forum! Keep it coming.



Thank you very much!


----------



## dessie

new wallet in time for Chinese New Year and Birthday Celebration..

Love the Noir Lizard MC2 wallet


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermes Only said:


> Questions to the Gents who wear Hermes RTW specially the T-Shirts
> 
> In regards to the Printed T-Shirts and Shirts Mens RTW SS2015
> How is the FIT (US Size)?
> Is it Regular Size?
> I'm usually between Medium-Large (US Size).. Should I order regular Medium or Size UP to Large?  (Im not Skinny.. I fit perfect on Dolce Gabbana size 161/2 Gold Fit and Regular size 40-42).. I don't know how Hermes Mens Size are in T-Shirt or Shirt..Any thoughts on these inquiry would be GREAT.. Msg Me If you like. Thank You.



The are true to size - I buy about 1-2 H polo shirts annually and their sizing is pretty consistent. I wear M in Hermes and for margiela I wear 48 for regular fit and 50 for slim fit. I you are wearing a M-L for US sizing then I would tend towards ordering a size L for HERMÈS. Their return policy is very good so no worry if it does not fit 
Of course, the best way is to try them out at the store ))) as you may already know certain pieces of clothing look great online but look differently when we actually wear them. That is why I don't like buying clothes online unless I know the cut of a certain brand well. 
Best of luck and the RTW are fairly timeless and good quality - some of my friends found them subdue until I wore a cashmere-silk blend Jersey dress shirt the other day - which I bought in 1997 - and they were shocked how well it holds (I take care of my clothes though, that helps too)


----------



## roy40

dessie said:


> new wallet in time for Chinese New Year and Birthday Celebration..
> 
> Love the Noir Lizard MC2 wallet




SOOOO GORGEOUS!!!!

I just picked this up yesterday after getting an unexpected email from my SA. I wasn't on the search for one, but couldn't say no! Haha. I'm still not sure how I'll wear it - I only own Etoupe and Vert Olive now. Any ideas? Anyone with the "so black" have any pictures of them pulling it off with Etoupe?


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> SOOOO GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> I just picked this up yesterday after getting an unexpected email from my SA. I wasn't on the search for one, but couldn't say no! Haha. I'm still not sure how I'll wear it - I only own Etoupe and Vert Olive now. Any ideas? Anyone with the "so black" have any pictures of them pulling it off with Etoupe?
> 
> View attachment 2900159
> 
> View attachment 2900158



LOVE!  The SO BLACK goes with just about anything.  What piece do you have in Etoupe again?  I know you have the SacDep in Vert Olive and whilst the color would be fine, not sure I would put a Rodeo on that bag.


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> LOVE!  The SO BLACK goes with just about anything.  What piece do you have in Etoupe again?  I know you have the SacDep in Vert Olive and whilst the color would be fine, not sure I would put a Rodeo on that bag.




Etoupe Evelyne! Even my SA was like - yeah, I wouldn't put it on the SaD, haha. Any ideas? Help! &#128537;


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> Etoupe Evelyne! Even my SA was like - yeah, I wouldn't put it on the SaD, haha. Any ideas? Help! &#128537;
> 
> View attachment 2900310



Hmm. That's a tough one.  The obvious thing would be to put the Rodeo in the place that is currently occupied by the clover charm.  I have seen it done before and it looked OK but since your Rodeo is SO BLACK it may look even better than other examples I've seen.  It is so striking in all black!  

Of course, the other solution would just be to buy another H bag!  I think it would look really cool on the Etriviere tote!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

dessie said:


> new wallet in time for Chinese New Year and Birthday Celebration..
> 
> Love the Noir Lizard MC2 wallet


Cool!


----------



## Hermes Only

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> The are true to size - I buy about 1-2 H polo shirts annually and their sizing is pretty consistent. I wear M in Hermes and for margiela I wear 48 for regular fit and 50 for slim fit. I you are wearing a M-L for US sizing then I would tend towards ordering a size L for HERMÈS. Their return policy is very good so no worry if it does not fit
> Of course, the best way is to try them out at the store ))) as you may already know certain pieces of clothing look great online but look differently when we actually wear them. That is why I don't like buying clothes online unless I know the cut of a certain brand well.
> Best of luck and the RTW are fairly timeless and good quality - some of my friends found them subdue until I wore a cashmere-silk blend Jersey dress shirt the other day - which I bought in 1997 - and they were shocked how well it holds (I take care of my clothes though, that helps too)



OrfeoRouge.. I almost msg you since I know you wear H RTW.. THANK YOU SO MUCH for this information. I am looking into H RTW lately and wisely want to acquire certain pieces specifically the printed T-Shirts and the Silk Shirts. It's nice to know that the silk shirt holds well over time (it is quite pricey..but the details are amazing) and I would love to add it to my collection. With that said, after speaking with my SA.. I tried the Medium on the T-Shirt and it Fit PERFECTLY. I was concerned that they might be "slim fit" since I have to go one size up to L for it but I don't have to. The fit was GREAT and just loose enough. I think you and I have almost the same body type. 

In the End, I got a printed T-Shirt and I was very H'appy with my purchase and FIT. It looks like I will be getting more of H RTW on occasion over time.. THANK YOU for your suggestions and comment. You are always Stylish and I've always admire your Sartorial H Pics.. Cheers!


----------



## Hermes Only

roy40 said:


> Etoupe Evelyne! Even my SA was like - yeah, I wouldn't put it on the SaD, haha. Any ideas? Help! &#128537;
> 
> View attachment 2900310



Lovely, Classic and Timeless Evelyne and Color... I may be behind times, but What is SaD?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermes Only said:


> OrfeoRouge.. I almost msg you since I know you wear H RTW.. THANK YOU SO MUCH for this information. I am looking into H RTW lately and wisely want to acquire certain pieces specifically the printed T-Shirts and the Silk Shirts. It's nice to know that the silk shirt holds well over time (it is quite pricey..but the details are amazing) and I would love to add it to my collection. With that said, after speaking with my SA.. I tried the Medium on the T-Shirt and it Fit PERFECTLY. I was concerned that they might be "slim fit" since I have to go one size up to L for it but I don't have to. The fit was GREAT and just loose enough. I think you and I have almost the same body type.
> 
> In the End, I got a printed T-Shirt and I was very H'appy with my purchase and FIT. It looks like I will be getting more of H RTW on occasion over time.. THANK YOU for your suggestions and comment. You are always Stylish and I've always admire your Sartorial H Pics.. Cheers!



You are so welcome  I love their clothing line for men because you can pair something you bought recently with something you acquired many years ago by them. I was fortunately enough to have a chat with Veronique Nichanian (the designer for H since 1988) last year at a function. I told her my sentiment with her designs and she agreed and said "...that is exactly my idea all these years..." "...my design is not about fashion, it is about clothing that our customers can wear for a long time and mix/match them from multiple seasons..." "... Our products are not cheap, it will be a waste to wear a piece just for one or two seasons and to be thrown away the next.."
I am not really a guy who follow fashion season after season religiously and I tend not to throw my clothes away. So almost all my purchases are long term wardrobe "investment". My motto of everyday clothes here is always "less is more" ... It has served me well over the years


----------



## Bostonjetset

Hermes Only said:


> Lovely, Classic and Timeless Evelyne and Color... I may be behind times, but What is SaD?



SaD is "_Sac A Depeche_".  It's the briefcase that Roy has in the GORGEOUS vert olive color.


----------



## alterego

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> You are so welcome  I love their clothing line for men because you can pair something you bought recently with something you acquired many years ago by them. I was fortunately enough to have a chat with Veronique Nichanian (the designer for H since 1988) last year at a function. I told her my sentiment with her designs and she agreed and said "...that is exactly my idea all these years..." "...my design is not about fashion, it is about clothing that our customers can wear for a long time and mix/match them from multiple seasons..." "... Our products are not cheap, it will be a waste to wear a piece just for one or two seasons and to be thrown away the next.."
> I am not really a guy who follow fashion season after season religiously and I tend not to throw my clothes away. So almost all my purchases are long term wardrobe "investment". My motto of everyday clothes here is always "less is more" ... It has served me well over the years


We share the same philosophy. I prefer timeless and high quality pieces vs. something en trend. It's very rare that I buy anything trendy.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

alterego said:


> We share the same philosophy. I prefer timeless and high quality pieces vs. something en trend. It's very rare that I buy anything trendy.





Hermes Only said:


> Lovely, Classic and Timeless Evelyne and Color... I may be behind times, but What is SaD?



Agree with your both  I am a big fan of Evln GM and TGM - one of the most elegant and practical bag by H - since my first GM (circa early 1999) whenever I made a major acquisition at H, it has always been a GM or a TGM Evln. All my Evln have great mileage and since I always carry them with the perforations facing inside - it is a very "under the radar" bag. Folks who know H knows the make. Folks  who do not know the make will always comment on how elegant and practical it is. 

Sometimes I secretly wish that H would NOT put the perforation of H on the bag... On the other hand, I would have to respect the history of Evln (the original was inspired by stable bags. The holes are for drying the brushes for horses)... 

Anyway, I rambled a bit here... I think the beauty of all H leather good is really the métier of the house - my Ebene TGM in buffalo leather is a prime example  as I was impressed by how they match the grain of the leather and the "growth" of the natural pattern - breathtaking 
artistry really.

My coffee break is almost over ... Here is my TGIF outfit for work today

H scarf in rouge H
Tiffany sterling silver ring in size 13 - I use it as a scarf ring  (H scarf rings are not big enough for thicker scarf for men - hence I use oversize ring from Tiffany - I have made leather scarf ring for my H men scarves)
Margiela leather elbow sweatshirt


----------



## Bostonjetset

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Agree with your both  I am a big fan of Evln GM and TGM - one of the most elegant and practical bag by H - since my first GM (circa early 1999) whenever I made a major acquisition at H, it has always been a GM or a TGM Evln. All my Evln have great mileage and since I always carry them with the perforations facing inside - it is a very "under the radar" bag. Folks who know H knows the make. Folks  who do not know the make will always comment on how elegant and practical it is.
> 
> Sometimes I secretly wish that H would NOT put the perforation of H on the bag... On the other hand, I would have to respect the history of Evln (the original was inspired by stable bags. The holes are for drying the brushes for horses)...
> 
> Anyway, I rambled a bit here... I think the beauty of all H leather good is really the métier of the house - my Ebene TGM in buffalo leather is a prime example  as I was impressed by how they match the grain of the leather and the "growth" of the natural pattern - breathtaking
> artistry really.
> 
> My coffee break is almost over ... Here is my TGIF outfit for work today
> 
> H scarf in rouge H
> Tiffany sterling silver ring in size 13 - I use it as a scarf ring  (H scarf rings are not big enough for thicker scarf for men - hence I use oversize ring from Tiffany - I have made leather scarf ring for my H men scarves)
> Margiela leather elbow sweatshirt



What a great idea for the scarf ring!   T&Co has some really cool silver rings that would look great as scarf rings!


----------



## ModernDistrict

I am searching an alternative to my Travel bag the Keepall Macassar 45 and was thinking about the Kelly Voyage 50cm. Does somebody have a picture of the travel Kelly with the strap? Thank you in advance!


----------



## chessmont

ModernDistrict said:


> I am searching an alternative to my Travel bag the Keepall Macassar 45 and was thinking about the Kelly Voyage 50cm. Does somebody have a picture of the travel Kelly with the strap? Thank you in advance!



Sandiaexchange on *bay has one showing a picture with the strap attached (but it barely shows), but no modeling pic, FYI


----------



## ModernDistrict

chessmont said:


> Sandiaexchange on *bay has one showing a picture with the strap attached (but it barely shows), but no modeling pic, FYI



Saw that one! Thank you anyways!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Agree with your both  I am a big fan of Evln GM and TGM - one of the most elegant and practical bag by H - since my first GM (circa early 1999) whenever I made a major acquisition at H, it has always been a GM or a TGM Evln. All my Evln have great mileage and since I always carry them with the perforations facing inside - it is a very "under the radar" bag. Folks who know H knows the make. Folks  who do not know the make will always comment on how elegant and practical it is.
> 
> Sometimes I secretly wish that H would NOT put the perforation of H on the bag... On the other hand, I would have to respect the history of Evln (the original was inspired by stable bags. The holes are for drying the brushes for horses)...
> 
> Anyway, I rambled a bit here... I think the beauty of all H leather good is really the métier of the house - my Ebene TGM in buffalo leather is a prime example  as I was impressed by how they match the grain of the leather and the "growth" of the natural pattern - breathtaking
> artistry really.
> 
> My coffee break is almost over ... Here is my TGIF outfit for work today
> 
> H scarf in rouge H
> Tiffany sterling silver ring in size 13 - I use it as a scarf ring  (H scarf rings are not big enough for thicker scarf for men - hence I use oversize ring from Tiffany - I have made leather scarf ring for my H men scarves)
> Margiela leather elbow sweatshirt


beautiful


----------



## extrafashion1

alterego said:


> Sunday funday at the Deering Estate. Tom Ford sunnies, Hanes long t-shirt, Prada techno zip pants, Avia sneaks, and 40cm Clemence.



 love your outfit and your B is stunning


----------



## alterego

extrafashion1 said:


> love your outfit and your B is stunning


Thank you so much!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Again Today is -27°C - H Grande Froide thick cashmere scarf time 
Cashmere on cashmere is a fine way to keep warm!


----------



## MrH

Take my croc heure h and my kick out for lunch &#128522;&#128536;&#128522;&#128536;


----------



## roy40

Off to NYC with a big orange bag for some bag TLC at Madison.


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> Off to NYC with a big orange bag for some bag TLC at Madison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909347



Uh Oh.   What happened to your bag?~?~


----------



## jmen

MrH said:


> Having afternoon tea with my good friend and my Mr halzan at cloud 23 skybar Hilton manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862949
> View attachment 2862950



Yum all the Way from desserts to one gorgy Halzan!  I had to pry my eyes off the former coz this bear feels like it will have to do a lot of laps this summer. (One more plus for h gazing -- no calories just empty pockets.)


----------



## Hermes Only

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> H scarf in rouge H
> Tiffany sterling silver ring in size 13 - I use it as a scarf ring  (H scarf rings are not big enough for thicker scarf for men - hence I use oversize ring from Tiffany - I have made leather scarf ring for my H men scarves)
> Margiela leather elbow sweatshirt


 You look Fabulous.. You always choose the Best understated Colors.. .You wear it well.!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermes Only said:


> You look Fabulous.. You always choose the Best understated Colors.. .You wear it well.!


Thanks - I love playing with colours. H colours are of course very beautiful


----------



## csetcos

Brand new CDC in barenia, color fauve, H belt in hammered silver with gold leather, and Mémoire Vive scarf.


----------



## csetcos




----------



## roy40

csetcos said:


> View attachment 2911988




Beautiful leather goods and amazing scarf! I love the composition of your outfit. Definitely something I would wear.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

csetcos said:


> View attachment 2911988


This is fantastic


----------



## csetcos

Thank you roy40 and LOUKPEACH!


----------



## MrH

"Kick" off my shopping day &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## csetcos

So excited for my first B!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and closeup of bracelet stack!


----------



## bagidiotic

csetcos said:


> So excited for my first B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and closeup of bracelet stack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920557



First b always  the  sweetest memories


----------



## child_ho

See my 18K gold with diamond CDC bracelet, H logo bracelet and Cartier 18K gold with diamond bracelet.


----------



## csetcos

bagidiotic said:


> First b always  the  sweetest memories




Absolutely, bagidiotic!  A completely special day with amazing memories!


----------



## csetcos

child_ho said:


> See my 18K gold with diamond CDC bracelet, H logo bracelet and Cartier 18K gold with diamond bracelet.




Very nice stack!


----------



## bagidiotic

child_ho said:


> See my 18K gold with diamond CDC bracelet, H logo bracelet and Cartier 18K gold with diamond bracelet.



Very expensive arm
Haha
Must be so heavy


----------



## doves75

csetcos said:


> So excited for my first B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and closeup of bracelet stack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920557




You'll always remember your 1st bag!! Is it 35 or 40?? 
Major Congrats [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## csetcos

doves75 said:


> You'll always remember your 1st bag!! Is it 35 or 40??
> Major Congrats [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]




Thanks, doves75!  It's a 40


----------



## apisss

csetcos said:


> Thanks, doves75!  It's a 40




We are bag twin! 




Fiz xx


----------



## csetcos

apisss said:


> We are bag twin!
> 
> View attachment 2921411
> 
> 
> Fiz xx




Love!!!!  I just need bag charms now


----------



## LOUKPEACH

apisss said:


> We are bag twin!
> 
> View attachment 2921411
> 
> 
> Fiz xx


This bag is beautifillll


----------



## speedyraven

csetcos said:


> So excited for my first B! and closeup of bracelet stack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920557




Congrats on your first B! It's so gorgeous. My first was a gold too but a B30. Like your stack too


----------



## speedyraven

DH tried on this jacket & it looks so good on him that we just had to get it. His first RTW. I haven't even owned any RTW yet!


----------



## doves75

speedyraven said:


> DH tried on this jacket & it looks so good on him that we just had to get it. His first RTW. I haven't even owned any RTW yet!
> View attachment 2921623
> 
> View attachment 2921624




[emoji106][emoji106] he looks good and so happy [emoji106][emoji106] nice mustache )


----------



## csetcos

speedyraven said:


> Congrats on your first B! It's so gorgeous. My first was a gold too but a B30. Like your stack too




Thanks, SpeedyRaven!!!


----------



## csetcos

speedyraven said:


> DH tried on this jacket & it looks so good on him that we just had to get it. His first RTW. I haven't even owned any RTW yet!
> View attachment 2921623
> 
> View attachment 2921624




The jacket fits PERFECTLY!  Congrats and good choice!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermes RTW for me is great wardrobe investment


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

speedyraven said:


> DH tried on this jacket & it looks so good on him that we just had to get it. His first RTW. I haven't even owned any RTW yet!
> View attachment 2921623
> 
> View attachment 2921624



Looks like a perfect fit


----------



## speedyraven

doves75 said:


> [emoji106][emoji106] he looks good and so happy [emoji106][emoji106] nice mustache )







csetcos said:


> The jacket fits PERFECTLY!  Congrats and good choice!!!




Thanks! I'm a bit jealous (not about the moustache  ). I'm yet to find a RTW that would suit my frame. The neck part of the jacket has goose down in it & it's so comfy.


----------



## speedyraven

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Looks like a perfect fit




Thank you  he's worried about gaining weight. I told him he can always wear it unzipped


----------



## alterego

child_ho said:


> See my 18K gold with diamond CDC bracelet, H logo bracelet and Cartier 18K gold with diamond bracelet.


Very beautiful stack.


----------



## luxurylover3

You guys are so rich!  I'm envious >_<, hope to model my first bag here soon lol


----------



## hermes fans

I am still thinking of which bag I should get - Birkin 40 or Kelly 35.

Anyone has both bags?


----------



## hermes fans

apisss said:


> We are bag twin!
> 
> View attachment 2921411
> 
> 
> Fiz xx



Very nice bag and charm!


----------



## pretty99

Depends on what your style, I got both birkin 35/40 and kelly 35/40, and it's really just to match the style of that day. I found 35 kelly a bit more dressy though, kelly 40 runs more like a briefcase.


----------



## csetcos

pretty99 said:


> Depends on what your style, I got both birkin 35/40 and kelly 35/40, and it's really just to match the style of that day. I found 35 kelly a bit more dressy though, kelly 40 runs more like a briefcase.




Can we see modeling pics please?  Would love to see the comparisons!


----------



## pretty99

Moutarde is 40
Black and white is 25
Ghilles is 35
Don't have Kellys here......


----------



## ueynah

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 2925040
> View attachment 2925041
> View attachment 2925043
> 
> 
> Moutarde is 40
> Black and white is 25
> Ghilles is 35
> Don't have Kellys here......




Looking chic as always!


----------



## pretty99

Old pics laaaaah.....don't have time to be chic now......


----------



## csetcos

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 2925040
> View attachment 2925041
> View attachment 2925043
> 
> 
> Moutarde is 40
> Black and white is 25
> Ghilles is 35
> Don't have Kellys here......




Fabulous and classic!!!  Thank you!


----------



## castiel

apisss said:


> We are bag twin!
> 
> View attachment 2921411
> 
> 
> Fiz xx


nice sac


----------



## hermes fans

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 2925040
> View attachment 2925041
> View attachment 2925043
> 
> 
> Moutarde is 40
> Black and white is 25
> Ghilles is 35
> Don't have Kellys here......



Thanks pretty99 for your comment. Your Ghilles 35 quite matches with jeans


----------



## hermes fans

csetcos said:


> Can we see modeling pics please?  Would love to see the comparisons!



Hi csetcos, do you have a Kelly?


----------



## WilliamLion

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 2925040
> View attachment 2925041
> View attachment 2925043
> 
> 
> Moutarde is 40
> Black and white is 25
> Ghilles is 35
> Don't have Kellys here......



These looks are so in and chic!!!


----------



## csetcos

hermes fans said:


> Hi csetcos, do you have a Kelly?




I do not! Yet!


----------



## Souris

I've a new found respect for SO Kelly 26. Such a great bag to use and with this colour tone, it's cool for boys!


----------



## pretty99

Souris said:


> View attachment 2928852
> 
> 
> I've a new found respect for SO Kelly 26. Such a great bag to use and with this colour tone, it's cool for boys!




Great bag, an don't forget your can detach the shoulder strap, punch a couple of extra holes and you got yourself an etrieve belt.....


----------



## bagidiotic

Souris said:


> View attachment 2928852
> 
> 
> I've a new found respect for SO Kelly 26. Such a great bag to use and with this colour tone, it's cool for boys!



You're hottttt!!!!
Glad this style works on you


----------



## csetcos

Souris said:


> View attachment 2928852
> 
> 
> I've a new found respect for SO Kelly 26. Such a great bag to use and with this colour tone, it's cool for boys!




I have always loved the design of this bag but never thought that it would be great for a guy!  Your pic has me rethinking everything completely!  Can you post some modeling shots?  What leather is this?


----------



## Birdonce

Souris said:


> View attachment 2928852
> 
> 
> I've a new found respect for SO Kelly 26. Such a great bag to use and with this colour tone, it's cool for boys!



Love that! So masculine


----------



## doves75

Souris said:


> View attachment 2928852
> 
> 
> I've a new found respect for SO Kelly 26. Such a great bag to use and with this colour tone, it's cool for boys!




Wow...congrats!! Great bag Souris!! Pls post some modeling pics [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Happy St Paddy Day  
At work but I am wearing green!

Hermes Polo in Menthe
Cartier Santo Dumont White Gold necklace
Cartier Tank Francaise Stainless steel and gold watch
Cartier Love ring in white gold and diamond


----------



## MrH

Take my B40 and his friends out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## MrH

My new toys bought from Singapore [emoji4][emoji1][emoji8]


----------



## csetcos

MrH said:


> My new toys bought from Singapore [emoji4][emoji1][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932178




Nice!  Not only are we bag twins but I also have the large black strap that you have- I've never seen anyone else with it!


----------



## alterego

pretty99 said:


> Depends on what your style, I got both birkin 35/40 and kelly 35/40, and it's really just to match the style of that day. I found 35 kelly a bit more dressy though, kelly 40 runs more like a briefcase.


I agree 100%, I thought I could use the 35 Kelly more casually but it is quite dressy.  To tone it down I use the strap to cross body it and leave the flap open or tucked inside. I'm looking for the right canvas or high quality nylon strap for an even more casual look. It's a pretty formal bag for a guy in my opinion. Like a mini briefcase so to speak.


----------



## roy40

Beautiful posts recently guys! Here is a picture of me modeling my new Jypsiere 34. I love that the design is based off of a hunting bag, giving it an inherent masculine undertone. [emoji123]


----------



## Love-Vintage

roy40 said:


> Beautiful posts recently guys! Here is a picture of me modeling my new Jypsiere 34. I love that the design is based off of a hunting bag, giving it an inherent masculine undertone. [emoji123]
> 
> View attachment 2933369


Looks good with the straps open!
I had 37 jypsy in black clemence but sold it due to weight issues.
I'm considering to get one in 28 but 34 looks perfect on you 
May I ask how tall you are? Thanks!


----------



## aizawamegamill

My 40 cm etoupe togo kelly is traveling with me.  I got my kelly at FSH 2 years ago.  I made many visits and finally came home with him. So in love with my kelly buddy!


----------



## JWiseman

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 2934385
> 
> 
> My 40 cm etoupe togo kelly is traveling with me.  I got my kelly at FSH 2 years ago.  I made many visits and finally came home with him. So in love with my kelly buddy!



Do you find the K40 to be good for travel or would a K50 be better? I sometimes think the K50 would be the perfect carry-on but then wonder what I would travel around with during the day as that 50cm bag would be very cumbersome. Do you have a shoulder strap for him as well?


----------



## aizawamegamill

JWiseman said:


> Do you find the K40 to be good for travel or would a K50 be better? I sometimes think the K50 would be the perfect carry-on but then wonder what I would travel around with during the day as that 50cm bag would be very cumbersome. Do you have a shoulder strap for him as well?







Hi there! The shoulder strap of a K40 is very very short.  I thought about ordering an Amazon strap but would that make much of a difference?  I have never owned a K50 before but I would guess you can put the K50 handle on your shoulder. Then that would be a step up from using a strap.


----------



## csetcos

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 2934385
> 
> 
> My 40 cm etoupe togo kelly is traveling with me.  I got my kelly at FSH 2 years ago.  I made many visits and finally came home with him. So in love with my kelly buddy!




Love your etoupe K!


----------



## MrH

Update my SS15 from Mr H [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## roy40

Love-Vintage said:


> Looks good with the straps open!
> 
> I had 37 jypsy in black clemence but sold it due to weight issues.
> 
> I'm considering to get one in 28 but 34 looks perfect on you
> 
> May I ask how tall you are? Thanks!




I'm a little under 190cm, nearly 6'4". I AM staring to wish it were the 37. Wahhhh. I'm glad to hear you think it looks perfect, though. Haha.


----------



## doves75

roy40 said:


> Beautiful posts recently guys! Here is a picture of me modeling my new Jypsiere 34. I love that the design is based off of a hunting bag, giving it an inherent masculine undertone. [emoji123]
> 
> View attachment 2933369




It looks good on you Roy!! [emoji106][emoji106]



aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 2934385
> 
> 
> My 40 cm etoupe togo kelly is traveling with me.  I got my kelly at FSH 2 years ago.  I made many visits and finally came home with him. So in love with my kelly buddy!




Etoupe is such a great neutral!! Love your Kelly and the ribbon to wrap the handle. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## WilliamLion

JWiseman said:


> Do you find the K40 to be good for travel or would a K50 be better? I sometimes think the K50 would be the perfect carry-on but then wonder what I would travel around with during the day as that 50cm bag would be very cumbersome. Do you have a shoulder strap for him as well?



Some K40 come with wide canvas strap and some with narrow leather one.

K50 is better for traveling but still can't hold much to prevent destroying the lock


----------



## Love-Vintage

roy40 said:


> I'm a little under 190cm, nearly 6'4". I AM staring to wish it were the 37. Wahhhh. I'm glad to hear you think it looks perfect, though. Haha.


I'll have to make a decision between 28 vs 34. 37 was too heavy and cumbersome for me especially in the city.Thank you!


----------



## LeahLVoes

roy40 said:


> Beautiful posts recently guys! Here is a picture of me modeling my new Jypsiere 34. I love that the design is based off of a hunting bag, giving it an inherent masculine undertone. [emoji123]
> 
> View attachment 2933369



Looks perfectly. The Size is great its not overwhelming but still masculine. Really cool!


----------



## LeahLVoes

Hey Gents, 

Please help me out. I am going back and forth...
I've been saving for my first Birkin quite a while now. And now that I have funds I can't decide. 
How much of an everyday bag is the Birkin in 40? I am wondering I was all set up on a 40, but the leather of choice is clemence which is heavy and I am really wondering if it makes a good everyday bag?


----------



## csetcos

DennisLVoes said:


> Hey Gents,
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me out. I am going back and forth...
> 
> I've been saving for my first Birkin quite a while now. And now that I have funds I can't decide.
> 
> How much of an everyday bag is the Birkin in 40? I am wondering I was all set up on a 40, but the leather of choice is clemence which is heavy and I am really wondering if it makes a good everyday bag?




I think it's an excellent very day bag.  My B40 is new to me as well but I find myself grabbing this out of all of my bags.  With an insert inside, it's easily the most functional of bags, and goes with everything that I wear.  Have you decided on clemence over Togo, epsom, and other leathers?


----------



## roy40

If you have the funds, and a good relationship with a SA, the new minimalist 2015 Sellier B40 is unlined, making it substantially lighter. It might not be the ideal everyday bag, but is gorgeous, and something to consider. 

If you've been saving up for a Birkin, and finally have the funds for one, I would, personally, lose sleep until it was in my hands. [emoji6] Another option might be to buy a preloved, but excellent condition Birkin in addition to an Evelyne. I loved carrying my Evelyne, and used it almost every day (I sold it to help fund my J34, which I found I'm using less frequently).

If weight is a problem, Epsom leather is lighter but makes for a completely different look.


----------



## aizawamegamill

csetcos said:


> Love your etoupe K!








Etoupe is such a great neutral!! Love your Kelly and the ribbon to wrap the handle. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[/QUOTE]


You guys are so nice. Thank you for allowing me to share.


----------



## csetcos

Today's look for quick errands.


----------



## r.b_boi

csetcos said:


> Today's look for quick errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936805



looking good! i like how the little pop of color.


----------



## betoplur

Great picture! I was wondering what size your Birkin is. I am trying to decide if I should purchase a 40, but also want to make sure it does not look silly on me. I am 6'1 ft. Thanks!


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> Beautiful posts recently guys! Here is a picture of me modeling my new Jypsiere 34. I love that the design is based off of a hunting bag, giving it an inherent masculine undertone. [emoji123]
> 
> View attachment 2933369



Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## ghoztz

csetcos said:


> Today's look for quick errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936805



Looking Great!  What color is your CDC?  It is simply handsome!


----------



## csetcos

r.b_boi said:


> looking good! i like how the little pop of color.



Thank you, r.b boi!  I think the twillies are super-fun, as well!



betoplur said:


> Great picture! I was wondering what size your Birkin is. I am trying to decide if I should purchase a 40, but also want to make sure it does not look silly on me. I am 6'1 ft. Thanks!



My B is a 40- I love this size for me (I tend to like bigger bags).  I'm 5'7".  I don't think it will look silly on you at all in a 40.  I would think that anything smaller would not be adequate, though.



Bostonjetset said:


> Looks fabulous on you!



Thanks, Bostonjetset!


----------



## csetcos

ghoztz said:


> Looking Great!  What color is your CDC?  It is simply handsome!



Thank you so much, ghoztz!  My CDC is bleu saphir in swift.  Here's a close up for you!


----------



## WilliamLion

csetcos said:


> Thank you so much, ghoztz!  My CDC is bleu saphir in swift.  Here's a close up for you!



Gosh! I've been dying to buy this beautiful blue sapphire CDC for a long time!! Absolute stunning!


----------



## betoplur

csetcos said:


> Thank you, r.b boi!  I think the twillies are super-fun, as well!
> 
> 
> 
> My B is a 40- I love this size for me (I tend to like bigger bags).  I'm 5'7".  I don't think it will look silly on you at all in a 40.  I would think that anything smaller would not be adequate, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bostonjetset!


Thank you csetcos! What would you say between choosing a B40 or HAC? 

Beautiful CDC by the way!


----------



## bagidiotic

betoplur said:


> Great picture! I was wondering what size your Birkin is. I am trying to decide if I should purchase a 40, but also want to make sure it does not look silly on me. I am 6'1 ft. Thanks!



For your frame and  height
I think hac is more suitable


----------



## csetcos

WilliamLion said:


> Gosh! I've been dying to buy this beautiful blue sapphire CDC for a long time!! Absolute stunning!




Thank you, WilliamLion!



betoplur said:


> Thank you csetcos! What would you say between choosing a B40 or HAC?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful CDC by the way!




I would definitely consider a HAC- it is longer and would be a great compliment to your height!  A HAC might be an even better choice than a B for you!  Thanks for the compliments


----------



## pretty99

betoplur said:


> Great picture! I was wondering what size your Birkin is. I am trying to decide if I should purchase a 40, but also want to make sure it does not look silly on me. I am 6'1 ft. Thanks!



just wear whatever you feels comfortable, nothing ever will be silly.
I'm 6'4" and use between 35/40 both Kelly and Birkin. I found HAC40 not as user friendly as there's no inside pocket whatsoever, everytime it's a lucky draw to get my stuffs there. Good luck with your decision


----------



## bubu123

MrH said:


> "Kick" off my shopping day &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919520


nice outfit! You were at sunway pyramid?


----------



## r.b_boi

csetcos said:


> Thank you so much, ghoztz!  My CDC is bleu saphir in swift.  Here's a close up for you!



Bleu saphir is my absolute favorite color!


----------



## csetcos

r.b_boi said:


> Bleu saphir is my absolute favorite color!


----------



## Love-Vintage

csetcos said:


> Today's look for quick errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936805


Nice and casual!


----------



## csetcos

Love-Vintage said:


> Nice and casual!




That's right!


----------



## hermes fans

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 2934406
> 
> 
> Hi there! The shoulder strap of a K40 is very very short.  I thought about ordering an Amazon strap but would that make much of a difference?  I have never owned a K50 before but I would guess you can put the K50 handle on your shoulder. Then that would be a step up from using a strap.



Very nice! This is the colour what I have been looking for!!!!


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> Looks fabulous on you!




Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 2934406
> 
> 
> Hi there! The shoulder strap of a K40 is very very short.  I thought about ordering an Amazon strap but would that make much of a difference?  I have never owned a K50 before but I would guess you can put the K50 handle on your shoulder. Then that would be a step up from using a strap.



This is a beautiful Kelly and I'm surprised that a K40 would come with a skinny strap. I would think that for balance sake, the strap should have been the canvas version.  The Amazon strap would make it look more balance as it is wider.  You can also order the strap based on your preference on length.  My SA used to tell me that I've to come in with the bag so they can take measurements and see how low I want the bag to hang.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Spring is here (kinda...) 
Off to dinner with friends.

H t-shirt maillons en desordre in ardoise SS15
H ceinture "cape cod" in noir 
Maison Margiela bleached skinny jeans SS15
Cartier "santos dumont" white gold neck chain used as bracelet
Cartier "tank française" watch in steel and gold
Cartier "love" ring in white gold and diamonds
Acne Studio "Adrian" black penable grain leather tennis shoes SS15 (not shown)


----------



## Acehuche

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Spring is here (kinda...)
> Off to dinner with friends.
> 
> H t-shirt maillons en desordre in ardoise SS15
> H ceinture "cape cod" in noir
> Maison Margiela bleached skinny jeans SS15
> Cartier "santos dumont" white gold neck chain used as bracelet
> Cartier "tank française" watch in steel and gold
> Cartier "love" ring in white gold and diamonds
> Acne Studio "Adrian" black penable grain leather tennis shoes SS15 (not shown)



Wow...full dressed. Nice.
Enjoy Your dinner


----------



## r.b_boi

Here is my Toutankhamon reprint from a few years back. This is my favorite print, but I find that I don't wear it often as I'm not too crazy about 70s.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Spring is here (kinda...)
> Off to dinner with friends.
> 
> H t-shirt maillons en desordre in ardoise SS15
> H ceinture "cape cod" in noir
> Maison Margiela bleached skinny jeans SS15
> Cartier "santos dumont" white gold neck chain used as bracelet
> Cartier "tank française" watch in steel and gold
> Cartier "love" ring in white gold and diamonds
> Acne Studio "Adrian" black penable grain leather tennis shoes SS15 (not shown)


Awesome!


----------



## alterego

Sorry for the quality, just a casual on the go shot. 35cm Kelly, Tom Ford sunnies, Hanes long tee, Willi Wear linen pants, Avia sneaks.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

alterego said:


> Sorry for the quality, just a casual on the go shot. 35cm Kelly, Tom Ford sunnies, Hanes long tee, Willi Wear linen pants, Avia sneaks.



Look so breezy and summery  so relaxed looking!


----------



## csetcos

alterego said:


> Sorry for the quality, just a casual on the go shot. 35cm Kelly, Tom Ford sunnies, Hanes long tee, Willi Wear linen pants, Avia sneaks.




Looks wonderfully casual!


----------



## TheRalCan

roy40 said:


> Beautiful posts recently guys! Here is a picture of me modeling my new Jypsiere 34. I love that the design is based off of a hunting bag, giving it an inherent masculine undertone. [emoji123]
> 
> View attachment 2933369


LOVE the bag and clover charm! I love the design of the Jypsiere, and I had no idea it was based on a hunting bag. Thanks for posting as it's nice to see how it looks carried by a guy.


----------



## alterego

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Look so breezy and summery  so relaxed looking!





csetcos said:


> Looks wonderfully casual!



Thanks so much! Was running to pick up a friend at the airport for Ultra Fest here in Miami, where it's almost always summer.


----------



## csetcos

alterego said:


> Thanks so much! Was running to pick up a friend at the airport for Ultra Fest here in Miami, where it's almost always summer.




That makes sense!  I was thinking that your outfit was so perfect for Miami!  I'm a huge fan of the Design District store.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

alterego said:


> Sorry for the quality, just a casual on the go shot. 35cm Kelly, Tom Ford sunnies, Hanes long tee, Willi Wear linen pants, Avia sneaks.


You look good!


----------



## csetcos

Casual errand day from a few days ago- Jypsiere 34 Gold Clemence and silver CDC MM


----------



## darrentgh

csetcos said:


> Casual errand day from a few days ago- Jypsiere 34 Gold Clemence and silver CDC MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946328



&#128077; nice..


----------



## MarvelGirl

r.b_boi said:


> Here is my Toutankhamon reprint from a few years back. This is my favorite print, but I find that I don't wear it often as I'm not too crazy about 70s.



Looking great!


----------



## MarvelGirl

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Spring is here (kinda...)
> Off to dinner with friends.
> 
> H t-shirt maillons en desordre in ardoise SS15
> H ceinture "cape cod" in noir
> Maison Margiela bleached skinny jeans SS15
> Cartier "santos dumont" white gold neck chain used as bracelet
> Cartier "tank française" watch in steel and gold
> Cartier "love" ring in white gold and diamonds
> Acne Studio "Adrian" black penable grain leather tennis shoes SS15 (not shown)



Very nice! Love the Cartier pieces!



alterego said:


> Sorry for the quality, just a casual on the go shot. 35cm Kelly, Tom Ford sunnies, Hanes long tee, Willi Wear linen pants, Avia sneaks.



Love the Gold Kelly and linen and you wear it well! 



csetcos said:


> Casual errand day from a few days ago- Jypsiere 34 Gold Clemence and silver CDC MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946328



You look great with your Gold Jpysy! And that silver CDC is TDF. Must get one too!


----------



## doves75

csetcos said:


> Casual errand day from a few days ago- Jypsiere 34 Gold Clemence and silver CDC MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946328




Looking great csetcos [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## bagidiotic

csetcos said:


> Casual errand day from a few days ago- Jypsiere 34 Gold Clemence and silver CDC MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946328



Nice
Love thatcdc silver


----------



## alterego

csetcos said:


> Casual errand day from a few days ago- Jypsiere 34 Gold Clemence and silver CDC MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946328


You carry it so very well. I love how gold metamorphosizes depending on the lighting.


----------



## csetcos

darrentgh said:


> [emoji106] nice..







MarvelGirl said:


> Very nice! Love the Cartier pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Gold Kelly and linen and you wear it well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look great with your Gold Jpysy! And that silver CDC is TDF. Must get one too!







doves75 said:


> Looking great csetcos [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]







bagidiotic said:


> Nice
> Love thatcdc silver







alterego said:


> You carry it so very well. I love how gold metamorphosizes depending on the lighting.




Thanks, guys!  I love our thread and enjoy our mutual love of all things H


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

After Lunch at work...
Patrick Assaraf long sleeve T-Shirt in Dark Blue
H Cape Cod Belt in Black
Maison Margiela Skinny Jeans in Burnt Orange


----------



## MrH

I bought this cdc go with my outfit tomorrow night at Mr h event in London


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> I bought this cdc go with my outfit tomorrow night at Mr h event in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954388
> View attachment 2954389


I was looking for White CDC for a long time. So beautiful


----------



## MrH

This what I dress up for this everning  Hermes event in London tonight [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Love-Vintage

MrH said:


> This what I dress up for this everning  Hermes event in London tonight [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955388
> View attachment 2955389


So lucky! I wish I was in London


----------



## MrH

What a beautiful night at the Hermes party event [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Galop

Spring is in the air! Im looking forward to it with my green H-goodies...
Agenda: both Hermes
Bracelet and perfume: Hermes
Pouch: & other Stories


----------



## MrH

I spot it when I was at the Hermes party last night [emoji4] and it was coming home with me [emoji1][emoji1]large carmen alto[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> What a beautiful night at the Hermes party event [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956157
> View attachment 2956158
> View attachment 2956159
> View attachment 2956160


Is the H mask for sale?


----------



## bagidiotic

MrH said:


> What a beautiful night at the Hermes party event [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956157
> View attachment 2956158
> View attachment 2956159
> View attachment 2956160



Looking so fun
Must be real nice 
Hope you had great time


----------



## MrH

LOUKPEACH said:


> Is the H mask for sale?




[emoji4] I don't think so [emoji4]


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Found these pics on my iPhone - Hermes function 2014
Miu Miu denim car coat
H fitted dress shirt in rouge h and grey stripes 
H Nathan belt in indigo 
H jeans in Gaberdine fabric in rouge H
Carrying an HERMÈS Jige in black Epsom


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Continue from last post (site not letting me post more than 2 pics via iPhone)
Hermes function 2014
Miu Miu denim car coat
H fitted dress shirt in rouge h and grey stripes 
H Nathan belt in indigo 
H jeans in Gaberdine fabric in rouge H
Carrying an HERMÈS Jige in black Epsom


----------



## child_ho

Purchased a Hermes Herbag 39cm size, it is deep green with brown color, good for men.


----------



## MrH

child_ho said:


> Purchased a Hermes Herbag 39cm size, it is deep green with brown color, good for men.




Wow love the green colour [emoji4] well done


----------



## Freckles1

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Continue from last post (site not letting me post more than 2 pics via iPhone)
> 
> Hermes function 2014
> 
> Miu Miu denim car coat
> 
> H fitted dress shirt in rouge h and grey stripes
> 
> H Nathan belt in indigo
> 
> H jeans in Gaberdine fabric in rouge H
> 
> Carrying an HERMÈS Jige in black Epsom




Fantastic!!


----------



## Freckles1

child_ho said:


> Purchased a Hermes Herbag 39cm size, it is deep green with brown color, good for men.




Perfect!!


----------



## bagidiotic

child_ho said:


> Purchased a Hermes Herbag 39cm size, it is deep green with brown color, good for men.



Indeed  nice  manly neutral for guy


----------



## ferrip

Super fabulous! 



MrH said:


> What a beautiful night at the Hermes party event [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956157
> View attachment 2956158
> View attachment 2956159
> View attachment 2956160


----------



## LOUKPEACH

child_ho said:


> Purchased a Hermes Herbag 39cm size, it is deep green with brown color, good for men.


Love your Herbag!


----------



## child_ho

MrH said:


> Wow love the green colour [emoji4] well done


Thanks MrH, I like your Hermes goods and your style.


----------



## MrH

child_ho said:


> Thanks MrH, I like your Hermes goods and your style.




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

Feeling spring today with my baby out for action [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## MrH

Forgot to introduce my beautiful Carmen which bought it from London Hermes party event [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Spring is here  cannot wait to see everyone modelling their H outfit for spring and summer !!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

These pics are for our guys with any H bags with canvas or leather straps.

I have sent 2 straps from my older Evlns to H mothership for refurbishment... as the clasps of the straps can be worn down after 1-2 years of heavy uses.

Time consuming and one cannot use the bag for about 6 months or more...

Since then... for all my newer Evlns - I have used heat-shrink tubings to protect the most high-wear parts of the clasps. Very subtle but protective! Once it is wear off (if it ever...) I just replace them.

Very useful pearls and I just want to share it with you guys


----------



## darrentgh

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> These pics are for our guys with any H bags with canvas or leather straps.
> 
> I have sent 2 straps from my older Evlns to H mothership for refurbishment... as the clasps of the straps can be worn down after 1-2 years of heavy uses.
> 
> Time consuming and one cannot use the bag for about 6 months or more...
> 
> Since then... for all my newer Evlns - I have used heat-shrink tubings to protect the most high-wear parts of the clasps. Very subtle but protective! Once it is wear off (if it ever...) I just replace them.
> 
> Very useful pearls and I just want to share it with you guys



Oooo it's good.. thanks for sharing.. &#128521;


----------



## bagidiotic

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> These pics are for our guys with any H bags with canvas or leather straps.
> 
> I have sent 2 straps from my older Evlns to H mothership for refurbishment... as the clasps of the straps can be worn down after 1-2 years of heavy uses.
> 
> Time consuming and one cannot use the bag for about 6 months or more...
> 
> Since then... for all my newer Evlns - I have used heat-shrink tubings to protect the most high-wear parts of the clasps. Very subtle but protective! Once it is wear off (if it ever...) I just replace them.
> 
> Very useful pearls and I just want to share it with you guys



Appreciated  for sharing gd infos


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

darrentgh said:


> Oooo it's good.. thanks for sharing.. &#128521;



I have been looking for transparent heat shrink tubings but not much luck... Whenever I go to Rona or Home Depot I always look !!!


----------



## wma

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I have been looking for transparent heat shrink tubings but not much luck... Whenever I go to Rona or Home Depot I always look !!!


Try an electronics parts store for clear heat shrink tubing. The Source sometimes carries it but I would go with a true parts store for selection.


----------



## AdoreHermes

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> These pics are for our guys with any H bags with canvas or leather straps.
> 
> I have sent 2 straps from my older Evlns to H mothership for refurbishment... as the clasps of the straps can be worn down after 1-2 years of heavy uses.
> 
> Time consuming and one cannot use the bag for about 6 months or more...
> 
> Since then... for all my newer Evlns - I have used heat-shrink tubings to protect the most high-wear parts of the clasps. Very subtle but protective! Once it is wear off (if it ever...) I just replace them.
> 
> Very useful pearls and I just want to share it with you guys


 


Hey, you are so innovative, I will get some for my Evlns soon. Can you tell me where did you find those tubings? I live in Canada,,,,,,, so, not sure if there's a store that sells them here?


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

AdoreHermes said:


> Hey, you are so innovative, I will get some for my Evlns soon. Can you tell me where did you find those tubings? I live in Canada,,,,,,, so, not sure if there's a store that sells them here?
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch.


Silly me - i should have checked out Amazon long long time ago lol!!! I just got some from Amazon.

Get the 6 or 8mm caliber (they shrink to 3mm and 4 mm respectively after heating)


----------



## doves75

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Silly me - i should have checked out Amazon long long time ago lol!!! I just got some from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Get the 6 or 8mm caliber (they shrink to 3mm and 4 mm respectively after heating)




Thanks for the tip n info ORH. But how do you heat the tube to make them shrink? After a while would you b able to take the old tubes out and replaced with the new ones? 

Thanks


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I heat the tube with a hair blowdryer  
When it needs to be replaced - just cut it out with a pair of small cuticle scissors  
There is no glue or sticky substance involved - it is a polyoleic tubing used by electrician for glueless fastening of electrical wire etc.


----------



## french123

I am lusting over these two H mens bags, that I can not find anywhere .... What do you guys think.
http://jewelry.ha.com/itm/luxury-ac...gold-hardware-good-to-very-goo/a/5209-58245.s

http://jewelry.ha.com/itm/luxury-ac...on-105-width-x-95-height-x-3-d/a/5209-58196.s

Please let me know 

jewelry.ha.com/itm/luxury-accessories/hermes-ebene-clemence-leather-steve-bag-with-palladium-hardware-very-good-condition-105-width-x-95-height-x-3-d/a/5209-58196.s

jewelry.ha.com/itm/luxury-accessories/hermes-limited-edition-50cm-natural-barenia-toile-andamp-blue-canvas-hac-flag-birkin-bag-with-gold-hardware-good-to-very-goo/a/5209-58245.s


----------



## french123

I am lusting over these two H mens bags, that I can not find anywhere .... What do you guys think.
http://jewelry.ha.com/itm/luxury-acc...a/5209-58245.s

http://jewelry.ha.com/itm/luxury-acc...a/5209-58196.s

Please let me know 

Images below


----------



## doves75

french123 said:


> I am lusting over these two H mens bags, that I can not find anywhere .... What do you guys think.
> 
> http://jewelry.ha.com/itm/luxury-acc...a/5209-58245.s
> 
> 
> 
> http://jewelry.ha.com/itm/luxury-acc...a/5209-58196.s
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> Images below




Hi French.... 
The HAC flag toile is from 2013/2014 collection, H might not make it anymore. I tried one in Las Vegas early last year or late 2013, in dark brown leather with blue stripe also. 
The Steve bag in the other hand, they are still around. You need to ask your SA. 
Both bags are nice....the HAC is light compare to the all leather bag. The Steve bag is very casual, but still part of classic H bag.


----------



## french123

Also have to share these
Mine; Hermes Kelly Depeche shiny Violet p.croco 
Not Mine; HAC and other travel bag!!!!


----------



## child_ho

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> These pics are for our guys with any H bags with canvas or leather straps.
> 
> I have sent 2 straps from my older Evlns to H mothership for refurbishment... as the clasps of the straps can be worn down after 1-2 years of heavy uses.
> 
> Time consuming and one cannot use the bag for about 6 months or more...
> 
> Since then... for all my newer Evlns - I have used heat-shrink tubings to protect the most high-wear parts of the clasps. Very subtle but protective! Once it is wear off (if it ever...) I just replace them.
> 
> Very useful pearls and I just want to share it with you guys


COOL!!  I want it !


----------



## french123

What do you guys think about this Kelly 40?


----------



## doves75

french123 said:


> Also have to share these
> 
> Mine; Hermes Kelly Depeche shiny Violet p.croco
> 
> Not Mine; HAC and other travel bag!!!!




Wow...that KD is TDF !! 



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I heat the tube with a hair blowdryer
> 
> When it needs to be replaced - just cut it out with a pair of small cuticle scissors
> 
> There is no glue or sticky substance involved - it is a polyoleic tubing used by electrician for glueless fastening of electrical wire etc.




Thanks so much ORH. )


----------



## pretty99

french123 said:


> Also have to share these
> Mine; Hermes Kelly Depeche shiny Violet p.croco
> Not Mine; HAC and other travel bag!!!!



that's some fancy briefcase!! Very very nice! 38 or 34??


----------



## JWiseman

french123 said:


> Also have to share these
> Mine; Hermes Kelly Depeche shiny Violet p.croco
> Not Mine; HAC and other travel bag!!!!



LOVE that Kelly Depeche!  Can I borrow him?!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Just to show you guys how the tubing works - the black ones are fine with darker colour Evlns I have - I will replace some of the tubings on my light colour Evelns with transparent ones once I got the shipment from Amazon 
My Evln Vert de Gris Amazone looks fine with the black ones so I don't think I will redo them


----------



## chkpfbeliever

french123 said:


> Also have to share these
> 
> Mine; Hermes Kelly Depeche shiny Violet p.croco
> 
> Not Mine; HAC and other travel bag!!!!




What a beautiful croc Kelly !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Just to show you guys how the tubing works - the black ones are fine with darker colour Evlns I have - I will replace some of the tubings on my light colour Evelns with transparent ones once I got the shipment from Amazon
> 
> My Evln Vert de Gris Amazone looks fine with the black ones so I don't think I will redo them




Thanks for this info. Do you think that the size would work for the Kelly ?


----------



## MrH

Favourite orange shop and favourite cafe and I m in London again [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## MrH

Favourite shop and favourite cafe and I bought a new toy [emoji1][emoji1][emoji477]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> Favourite shop and favourite cafe and I bought a new toy [emoji1][emoji1][emoji477]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966298
> View attachment 2966299
> View attachment 2966300


Enjoy and congrats


----------



## MrH

LOUKPEACH said:


> Enjoy and congrats




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks for this info. Do you think that the size would work for the Kelly ?



I don't know...


----------



## Acehuche

[In Marbella store there Was 2 steve bags this weekend: i bought the black and the eutope is available. Try. QUOTE=french123;28407573]I am lusting over these two H mens bags, that I can not find anywhere .... What do you guys think.
http://jewelry.ha.com/itm/luxury-acc...a/5209-58245.s

http://jewelry.ha.com/itm/luxury-acc...a/5209-58196.s

Please let me know 

Images below [/QUOTE]


----------



## navicular

Playing around with my camera:







HAC 50 in Togo with PHW 






Steve 38 in Clemence with Barenia Agenda


----------



## MrH

I love my new toys (large Carmen tassel) which both I bought it from London Bond Street &#65039;&#65039;


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

navicular said:


> Playing around with my camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAC 50 in Togo with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve 38 in Clemence with Barenia Agenda



Great pics and fantastic bags


----------



## bagidiotic

navicular said:


> Playing around with my camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAC 50 in Togo with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve 38 in Clemence with Barenia Agenda



Two great  bags
Jumping with joy


----------



## LoveBracelet

Last H purchase, Fleuron large bracelet:


----------



## bagidiotic

LoveBracelet said:


> Last H purchase, Fleuron large bracelet:



I like this look
Very masculine 
Clean cut


----------



## LoveBracelet

bagidiotic said:


> I like this look
> Very masculine
> Clean cut


 
Thanks, sharp look indeed.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LoveBracelet said:


> Last H purchase, Fleuron large bracelet:


Cool!


----------



## french123

Anybody have a GM garden party?, I would love some modeling shots


----------



## roy40

navicular said:


> Playing around with my camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAC 50 in Togo with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve 38 in Clemence with Barenia Agenda




OH MAN!!! These photos are drool inducing! How GORGEOUS! What type of camera did you use? I want to photograph my bags like this too! [emoji13]



LoveBracelet said:


> Last H purchase, Fleuron large bracelet:




I just LOVE my Hermes leather bracelets - you totally rock this.

Here's me with my natural cowhide Etriviere with contrast saddle-stitching, and matching boots.


----------



## navicular

roy40 said:


> OH MAN!!! These photos are drool inducing! How GORGEOUS! What type of camera did you use? I want to photograph my bags like this too! [emoji13]



Haha darling its an iPhone 6


----------



## LOUKPEACH

roy40 said:


> OH MAN!!! These photos are drool inducing! How GORGEOUS! What type of camera did you use? I want to photograph my bags like this too! [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE my Hermes leather bracelets - you totally rock this.
> 
> Here's me with my natural cowhide Etriviere with contrast saddle-stitching, and matching boots.
> 
> View attachment 2972263


very nice!


----------



## french123

navicular said:


> Haha darling its an iPhone 6


My iphone 6 takes better photos, than my cameras that cost $$$$ !!!:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## doves75

roy40 said:


> OH MAN!!! These photos are drool inducing! How GORGEOUS! What type of camera did you use? I want to photograph my bags like this too! [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE my Hermes leather bracelets - you totally rock this.
> 
> Here's me with my natural cowhide Etriviere with contrast saddle-stitching, and matching boots.
> 
> View attachment 2972263




All you guys are rocking the H very well!! Love to see these pics [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## MrH

Long time no see my old Mr H tote bag meeting his new friends for coffee [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## MrH

[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] in chaine d'ancre mood today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Bostonjetset

MrH said:


> Long time no see my old Mr H tote bag meeting his new friends for coffee [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973115



Love that elephant! I think I need one for my Troca too


----------



## WilliamLion

MrH said:


> Long time no see my old Mr H tote bag meeting his new friends for coffee [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973115



Beautiful tote!!! May I ask what's the name of it??


----------



## WilliamLion

MrH said:


> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] in chaine d'ancre mood today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973128



What a cool stack up way of bracelets!


----------



## MrH

WilliamLion said:


> Beautiful tote!!! May I ask what's the name of it??




I think this tote bag call sac troca and I bought it years and years [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

WilliamLion said:


> What a cool stack up way of bracelets!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## WilliamLion

MrH said:


> I think this tote bag call sac troca and I bought it years and years [emoji4]



So cool! Love it!


----------



## MrH

WilliamLion said:


> So cool! Love it!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Galop

My new Love: Rivale bracelet in the same color than my belt...[emoji95][emoji7][emoji95]


----------



## Bostonjetset

Fabulous!  And that Cartier bracelet is on my wish list!!  &#128540;


----------



## roy40

Who knew my Ficelle lizard Etriviere would go so well with khaki shorts? Haha. The ultimate marriage of luxe, and casual. Brought to you by my Bulbasaur shirt, Banana Republic khaki shorts, and Lanvin calfskin high tops. [emoji41]


----------



## roy40

Galop said:


> My new Love: Rivale bracelet in the same color than my belt...[emoji95][emoji7][emoji95]




Awesome! This thread rocks - I love seeing guys totally ROCKING Hermes items that you wouldn't necessarily find in the men's side of the store. [emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

roy40 said:


> Who knew my Ficelle lizard Etriviere would go so well with khaki shorts? Haha. The ultimate marriage of luxe, and casual. Brought to you by my Bulbasaur shirt, Banana Republic khaki shorts, and Lanvin calfskin high tops. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978768




Very nice Roy. Very very nice [emoji12]


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> Who knew my Ficelle lizard Etriviere would go so well with khaki shorts? Haha. The ultimate marriage of luxe, and casual. Brought to you by my Bulbasaur shirt, Banana Republic khaki shorts, and Lanvin calfskin high tops. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978768



Fabulous as always, Roy!


----------



## csetcos

roy40 said:


> Who knew my Ficelle lizard Etriviere would go so well with khaki shorts? Haha. The ultimate marriage of luxe, and casual. Brought to you by my Bulbasaur shirt, Banana Republic khaki shorts, and Lanvin calfskin high tops. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978768




Very nice!!!


----------



## csetcos

Galop said:


> My new Love: Rivale bracelet in the same color than my belt...[emoji95][emoji7][emoji95]




Is that color capucine?


----------



## bunnyr

roy40 said:


> Who knew my Ficelle lizard Etriviere would go so well with khaki shorts? Haha. The ultimate marriage of luxe, and casual. Brought to you by my Bulbasaur shirt, Banana Republic khaki shorts, and Lanvin calfskin high tops. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978768




Love this look !


----------



## Kendogger2002

roy40 said:


> Who knew my Ficelle lizard Etriviere would go so well with khaki shorts? Haha. The ultimate marriage of luxe, and casual. Brought to you by my Bulbasaur shirt, Banana Republic khaki shorts, and Lanvin calfskin high tops. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978768




So cute !


----------



## ainct

roy40 said:


> Who knew my Ficelle lizard Etriviere would go so well with khaki shorts? Haha. The ultimate marriage of luxe, and casual. Brought to you by my Bulbasaur shirt, Banana Republic khaki shorts, and Lanvin calfskin high tops. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978768


Bulbasaur!


----------



## Galop

csetcos said:


> Is that color capucine?




Hi. No, its Sanguine. Its a beautiful color which changes in different lights...


----------



## bagidiotic

Galop said:


> My new Love: Rivale bracelet in the same color than my belt...[emoji95][emoji7][emoji95]



Nice stacking  galop


----------



## bagidiotic

roy40 said:


> Who knew my Ficelle lizard Etriviere would go so well with khaki shorts? Haha. The ultimate marriage of luxe, and casual. Brought to you by my Bulbasaur shirt, Banana Republic khaki shorts, and Lanvin calfskin high tops. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978768



Looking fabulous 
Ficelle  yummy


----------



## Galop

bagidiotic said:


> Nice stacking  galop




Thank you all [emoji8]

Today I wear more masculine colours:


----------



## roy40

Freckles1 said:


> Very nice Roy. Very very nice [emoji12]




Haha, thaaaaank you. [emoji41][emoji6]



Bostonjetset said:


> Fabulous as always, Roy!




[emoji9] Hope you've been well, my dear! Thank you!!



csetcos said:


> Very nice!!!




Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;



bunnyr said:


> Love this look !




Thank you! I wasn't sure what everyone's response would be, to be honest. Haha.



Kendogger2002 said:


> So cute !




[emoji9][emoji6] Thanks!!



ainct said:


> Bulbasaur!




I'm glad I'm not the only Pokemon fan!!! There's a cute vintage-looking Pikachu shirt I'm planning on buying too. We must be around the age - you'd appreciate that I sometimes use my tamagotchi as a bag charm on my Jypsiere. I'll have to take a pic the next time I do so! [emoji38]



bagidiotic said:


> Looking fabulous
> Ficelle  yummy




[emoji5]&#65039; thank you!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Galop said:


> Thank you all [emoji8]
> 
> Today I wear more masculine colours:



You surely  know how to be stylish


----------



## Galop

bagidiotic said:


> You surely  know how to be stylish




Thanks [emoji6]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Galop said:


> Thank you all [emoji8]
> 
> Today I wear more masculine colours:


So awesome


----------



## chessmont

Galop said:


> Thank you all [emoji8]
> 
> Today I wear more masculine colours:



Whoa! Nice!


----------



## roy40

Another khaki / ficelle outfit. Ficelle lizard Etriviere bracelet.


----------



## LeahLVoes

roy40 said:


> Another khaki / ficelle outfit. Ficelle lizard Etriviere bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 2981779



Looking great! Everything suits you well.


----------



## Yoshi1296

roy40 said:


> Who knew my Ficelle lizard Etriviere would go so well with khaki shorts? Haha. The ultimate marriage of luxe, and casual. Brought to you by my Bulbasaur shirt, Banana Republic khaki shorts, and Lanvin calfskin high tops. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978768



I LOVE BULBSAUR! Bulbasaur is my fave pokemon along with Blaziken.


----------



## Souris

I absolutely enjoy wearing this bracelet.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Souris said:


> View attachment 2982857
> 
> 
> I absolutely enjoy wearing this bracelet.



Looks lovely  perfect way to tastefully accent your outfit without overdoing it !!!


----------



## Souris

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Looks lovely  perfect way to tastefully accent your outfit without overdoing it !!!




Danke.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Will post a pic later


----------



## Marinm

Souris said:


> View attachment 2982857
> 
> 
> I absolutely enjoy wearing this bracelet.



Nice bracelet!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Vacation in Berlin - afternoon tea with my best friend at Ritz Carlton Berlin
H Nathan belt in Rouge H and Cafe


----------



## Souris

Marinm said:


> Nice bracelet!




Vielen dank!


----------



## Freckles1

roy40 said:


> Another khaki / ficelle outfit. Ficelle lizard Etriviere bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 2981779




Roy you're killing me. Fantastic!


----------



## roy40

Freckles1 said:


> Roy you're killing me. Fantastic!




Haha! [emoji9] Your comments always make my day, haha. [emoji57]


----------



## spinskybolt

Allow me to share... Just picked up this B40 in Alezan Togo GHW... Loving Togo better than clemence because it is indeed lighter!


----------



## bagidiotic

spinskybolt said:


> Allow me to share... Just picked up this B40 in Alezan Togo GHW... Loving Togo better than clemence because it is indeed lighter!
> View attachment 2985267




Nice and fantastic  color for men
Congrats 
Awesome  with ghw


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

bagidiotic said:


> Nice and fantastic  color for men
> Congrats
> Awesome  with ghw


I prefer alezon over gold too ... Nice colour


----------



## french123

roy40 said:


> Another khaki / ficelle outfit. Ficelle lizard Etriviere bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 2981779



SOOOOO Summer Casual!!!!  
If only CA would warm up


----------



## french123

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Vacation in Berlin - afternoon tea with my best friend at Ritz Carlton Berlin
> H Nathan belt in Rouge H and Cafe


I would love to see a close up of that belt


----------



## french123

spinskybolt said:


> Allow me to share... Just picked up this B40 in Alezan Togo GHW... Loving Togo better than clemence because it is indeed lighter!
> View attachment 2985267



What is the color comparable to?


----------



## spinskybolt

french123 said:


> What is the color comparable to?




It is a darker and duller shade of Gold... Less vibrant. But it is in tone on tone stitching which is easier to manage on the handles part.


----------



## spinskybolt

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I prefer alezon over gold too ... Nice colour



thank you


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

french123 said:


> I would love to see a close up of that belt


That is pretty close-up I think no ? Lol! 
Any closer will be kinda pornographically too close to my crotch!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

spinskybolt said:


> Allow me to share... Just picked up this B40 in Alezan Togo GHW... Loving Togo better than clemence because it is indeed lighter!
> View attachment 2985267




LOVE your birkin!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Mr Troca is ready for his trip to Bermuda this weekend; he decided to take Carmencita along for the trip in order to add a splash of color. &#128674;&#9875;&#65039;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Bostonjetset said:


> Mr Troca is ready for his trip to Bermuda this weekend; he decided to take Carmencita along for the trip in order to add a splash of color. &#128674;&#9875;&#65039;


Love this


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> Mr Troca is ready for his trip to Bermuda this weekend; he decided to take Carmencita along for the trip in order to add a splash of color. [emoji568][emoji572]&#65039;




Wooooooh! New bag?? Have fun in Bermuda!!! [emoji475]


----------



## Bostonjetset

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love this



Thanks!  



roy40 said:


> Wooooooh! New bag?? Have fun in Bermuda!!! [emoji475]



Thanks Roy!  It is "new to me" HAHA.  Sort of a "starter" H bag that I bought a couple of months ago but didn't want to take out until the weather got nicer


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Roy!  It is "new to me" HAHA.  Sort of a "starter" H bag that I bought a couple of months ago but didn't want to take out until the weather got nicer




It's a gorgeous bag that I'm sure will get a lot of wear! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MYH

Galop said:


> Thank you all [emoji8]
> 
> Today I wear more masculine colours:


Love this belt buckle! 



roy40 said:


> Another khaki / ficelle outfit. Ficelle lizard Etriviere bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 2981779


Ok, this outfit with your bracelet is hot! Hot! Hot! You look fanf***ingtastic!



Souris said:


> View attachment 2982857
> 
> 
> I absolutely enjoy wearing this bracelet.


To die for stack.  You guys have so much style!



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Vacation in Berlin - afternoon tea with my best friend at Ritz Carlton Berlin
> H Nathan belt in Rouge H and Cafe


This rouge belt is just everything with your outfit. Love your shirt too. 



spinskybolt said:


> Allow me to share... Just picked up this B40 in Alezan Togo GHW... Loving Togo better than clemence because it is indeed lighter!
> View attachment 2985267


Great bag.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Freckles1

roy40 said:


> Haha! [emoji9] Your comments always make my day, haha. [emoji57]




Anytime my friend anytime [emoji9]


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

On my way to an early dinner on UBahn in Berlin - before a concert at the Philharminie 
H Ariane ring in white gold
H Enchantee PM ring in silver 
H Evln GM bag in Bleu Abyss clemence


----------



## csetcos

I am loving this B in Alezan.  This color is stunning!  Another great thing to add to the wishlist


----------



## roy40

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My SO Cd'A MM has finally arrived (1.5 yrs later)
> 
> It has 48 links as I want to be double as a wrap-around bracelet
> 
> The Cd'A MM Necklace usually comes in 36 links. So I have to add 12 more links to make it work...
> 
> I am rather pleased with it!




OH MAN! This is amazing!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> On my way to an early dinner on UBahn in Berlin - before a concert at the Philharminie
> H Ariane ring in white gold
> H Enchantee PM ring in silver
> H Evln GM bag in Bleu Abyss clemence


Those rings wow


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

roy40 said:


> OH MAN! This is amazing!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Yes it's worth the wait... Now my BF is "borrowing" it all the time lol!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

french123 said:


> I would love to see a close up of that belt



Here is it a close up as per request by French123
H Nathan belt in Rouge H / Chocolat
Wearing MMM skinny brown jeans


----------



## csetcos

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Here is it a close up as per request by French123
> 
> H Nathan belt in Rouge H / Chocolat
> 
> Wearing MMM skinny brown jeans




Loving this!


----------



## MrH

Got this travel case today for my next week holiday to Mykonos [emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## exelero

MrH said:


> Got this travel case today for my next week holiday to Mykonos [emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989242



Love it! 

never saw it on their website - do you know if its extremely hard to find?


----------



## MrH

exelero said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> never saw it on their website - do you know if its extremely hard to find?




This travel case is new arrival also on USA website and I got it from the shop in UK [emoji4]I hope my info does help u


----------



## csetcos

Shopping day!  New perforated belt in caramel/ poussin with guillochee (showing poussin)!


----------



## Freckles1

csetcos said:


> Shopping day!  New perforated belt in caramel/ poussin with guillochee (showing poussin)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990096




Love love love!! The gorgeous B the beautiful shoes and that belt rocks!!


----------



## roy40

Well! I feel creative! [emoji6] Having fun with a twilly!


----------



## bagidiotic

roy40 said:


> Well! I feel creative! [emoji6] Having fun with a twilly!
> 
> View attachment 2990602



Really wow and chic


----------



## bagidiotic

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Here is it a close up as per request by French123
> H Nathan belt in Rouge H / Chocolat
> Wearing MMM skinny brown jeans



Seriously  nice h belt
But i am so distracted  by  this pic haha


----------



## bagidiotic

csetcos said:


> Shopping day!  New perforated belt in caramel/ poussin with guillochee (showing poussin)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990096



Fun ootd
Gd combination


----------



## csetcos

Thank you Freckles and bagidiotic!  Great and creative use of a twilly, roy40!


----------



## RealMenWearLV

csetcos said:


> Shopping day!  New perforated belt in caramel/ poussin with guillochee (showing poussin)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990096




This is such a solid outfit! [emoji7] Also, I love your B and loafers.


----------



## WilliamLion

roy40 said:


> Well! I feel creative! [emoji6] Having fun with a twilly!
> 
> View attachment 2990602



This is creative and cute!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

roy40 said:


> Well! I feel creative! [emoji6] Having fun with a twilly!
> 
> View attachment 2990602



Great way to add colour to your hat!!! Fun!!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

bagidiotic said:


> Seriously  nice h belt
> But i am so distracted  by  this pic haha



Hahaha.. I have warned French123 about the potential distraction LOL!!!


----------



## csetcos

RealMenWearLV said:


> This is such a solid outfit! [emoji7] Also, I love your B and loafers.




Thank you, RealMenWearLV!


----------



## Acehuche

csetcos said:


> Shopping day!  New perforated belt in caramel/ poussin with guillochee (showing poussin)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990096



Really classic and nice. Congrat


----------



## csetcos

Acehuche said:


> Really classic and nice. Congrat




Thanks, Acehuche!


----------



## roy40

bagidiotic said:


> Really wow and chic







csetcos said:


> Thank you Freckles and bagidiotic!  Great and creative use of a twilly, roy40!







WilliamLion said:


> This is creative and cute!!







ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Great way to add colour to your hat!!! Fun!!!!




Thank you all! [emoji1][emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Galop

All etoupe today [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

Galop said:


> All etoupe today [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;




Great look Galop!!!


----------



## csetcos

Galop said:


> All etoupe today [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;




This is great!  Loving etoupe on you!


----------



## bagidiotic

Galop said:


> All etoupe today [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;



Charming  ootd


----------



## Galop

Freckles1 said:


> Great look Galop!!!







csetcos said:


> This is great!  Loving etoupe on you!







bagidiotic said:


> Charming  ootd




Thank you all [emoji77]


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

My late spring work outfit for the day 
As Veronique Nichanian said "... There is no bad colour, only bad colour combination..."
h polo in Cobalt
h Nathan belt in Rouge H
Gap skinny dress chinos in Bronze


----------



## Freckles1

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My late spring work outfit for the day
> 
> As Veronique Nichanian said "... There is no bad colour, only bad colour combination..."
> 
> h polo in Cobalt
> 
> h Nathan belt in Rouge H
> 
> Gap skinny dress chinos in Bronze




Orfeo rouge h I may have to copy you on that belt!! You look great


----------



## csetcos

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My late spring work outfit for the day
> 
> As Veronique Nichanian said "... There is no bad colour, only bad colour combination..."
> 
> h polo in Cobalt
> 
> h Nathan belt in Rouge H
> 
> Gap skinny dress chinos in Bronze




Wow!  Rouge H with the Cobalt is fabulous!  I really, really like this belt!!!  You may have inspired me!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

csetcos said:


> Wow!  Rouge H with the Cobalt is fabulous!  I really, really like this belt!!!  You may have inspired me!!!


Yes I am kinda old school in H colour - Rouge H and all the H blues are my favs
H greens are pretty fantastic too.
As my handle name suggested Rouge H is MY colour hahaha.
Sadly I gave all my belt kits away (buckles and straps - to my uncles and my friends) and I only keep all my Nathan's, Cape Cods, Etrivieres and Quentins.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Freckles1 said:


> Orfeo rouge h I may have to copy you on that belt!! You look great





csetcos said:


> Wow!  Rouge H with the Cobalt is fabulous!  I really, really like this belt!!!  You may have inspired me!!!



Cobalt is a great blue ! It pops even more if you have and thing in Chèvre Mysore goat leather!


----------



## roy40

Anyone have pictures of them modeling a 90cm scarf? I've seen some very cute photos of people modeling the bandanas, and smaller silks, but I'm not sure a tight roll and knot suits me ... Here's a bandana. I'd love to actually wear my 90cm once it's done being repaired.


----------



## MapleLuxe

Best thread on the forum! I love a man in Hermes! I just wish the scarves were a tad more wearable (call me crazy but made into swimming trunks) so men could enjoy the beautiful prints more!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

roy40 said:


> Anyone have pictures of them modeling a 90cm scarf? I've seen some very cute photos of people modeling the bandanas, and smaller silks, but I'm not sure a tight roll and knot suits me ... Here's a bandana. I'd love to actually wear my 90cm once it's done being repaired.
> 
> View attachment 2994357


Nice!


----------



## monogramouflage

Galop said:


> All etoupe today [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;


I adore your Touareg buckle! Absolutely beautiful


----------



## 11novella7

MapleLuxe said:


> Best thread on the forum! I love a man in Hermes! I just wish the scarves were a tad more wearable (call me crazy but made into swimming trunks) so men could enjoy the beautiful prints more!!


Swimming trunks would be incredibly awesome!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Work outfit for today.
H Polo in Vert Anis
H Nathan Belt in Bleu de Prussie (indigo)
Gap chino in light beige


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Galop said:


> All etoupe today [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;


The Sterling Silver Buckle is indeed a piece of art!


----------



## Freckles1

This question is for gentleman.. What is the smallest size (length)of a men's H belt? 
I need one of these fantastic wide belts!! Thank you!!


----------



## csetcos

roy40 said:


> Anyone have pictures of them modeling a 90cm scarf? I've seen some very cute photos of people modeling the bandanas, and smaller silks, but I'm not sure a tight roll and knot suits me ... Here's a bandana. I'd love to actually wear my 90cm once it's done being repaired.
> 
> Roy- you set the bar so high for the rest of us!  I was also going to post a request for men to post their pictures wearing silks, scarves, etc.  I love the silks so much but never know how to wear them apart from normal cowboy   You look great- what kinds of knots are these?  and is that one of the newer Hermes "bandanas" or something else?


----------



## roy40

csetcos said:


> roy40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have pictures of them modeling a 90cm scarf? I've seen some very cute photos of people modeling the bandanas, and smaller silks, but I'm not sure a tight roll and knot suits me ... Here's a bandana. I'd love to actually wear my 90cm once it's done being repaired.
> 
> Roy- you set the bar so high for the rest of us!  I was also going to post a request for men to post their pictures wearing silks, scarves, etc.  I love the silks so much but never know how to wear them apart from normal cowboy   You look great- what kinds of knots are these?  and is that one of the newer Hermes "bandanas" or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you! Why, thank you! Yes! They're the Hermes Bandanas de Soie. The blue is the Ex-Libris print, and the red is Peuple de Vent. I bought them when they were first released but think they're too "cowboy" for me.
> 
> Describing the knots from upper-left corner clockwise:
> 
> 1) typical cowboy
> 2) reversed cowboy
> 3) scarf rolled and tied around my wrist
> 4) reversed cowboy
> 5) rolled with a knot - this one may take a couple tries to get the knot just right.
> 
> I feel like the only way I could pull this look off would be jeans, a white v-neck, and a bandana - and even then, I'd be worried that I'd look too costumed.
Click to expand...


----------



## WilliamLion

roy40 said:


> Anyone have pictures of them modeling a 90cm scarf? I've seen some very cute photos of people modeling the bandanas, and smaller silks, but I'm not sure a tight roll and knot suits me ... Here's a bandana. I'd love to actually wear my 90cm once it's done being repaired.
> 
> View attachment 2994357



I LOVE how you tied around your wrist! But you look chic in all your styles!


----------



## csetcos

roy40 said:


> csetcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you! Why, thank you! Yes! They're the Hermes Bandanas de Soie. The blue is the Ex-Libris print, and the red is Peuple de Vent. I bought them when they were first released but think they're too "cowboy" for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Describing the knots from upper-left corner clockwise:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) typical cowboy
> 
> 2) reversed cowboy
> 
> 3) scarf rolled and tied around my wrist
> 
> 4) reversed cowboy
> 
> 5) rolled with a knot - this one may take a couple tries to get the knot just right.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like the only way I could pull this look off would be jeans, a white v-neck, and a bandana - and even then, I'd be worried that I'd look too costumed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!!!  Thanks so much for sharing!!!  Keep posting pics- I will also play around and post some.  Others have any examples of how you tie and incorporate your silks?
Click to expand...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

It is nice to see we are all having fun playing with H goodies!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Work outfit for today.
> H Polo in Vert Anis
> H Nathan Belt in Bleu de Prussie (indigo)
> Gap chino in light beige


cool!


----------



## csetcos

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> It is nice to see we are all having fun playing with H goodies!




Here here!  Most definitely!!!!  Here's a closeup of the new belt I showed in one of my last pics:


----------



## spinskybolt

Traveled with my B40 last week to Seoul, took a photo with the palace guards at Gyeokbokgung Palace. Also wearing the CDC belt [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

^the bag looks amazing on you!


----------



## spinskybolt

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> ^the bag looks amazing on you!



Thank you *LaPetiteDanoise*, it is actually quite heavy but luckily it is togo so it makes it a little more manageable.


----------



## WilliamLion

csetcos said:


> Here here!  Most definitely!!!!  Here's a closeup of the new belt I showed in one of my last pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995916
> View attachment 2995917



I LOVE this style, but my local store doesn't have it, even my SA didn't know anything about this new style


----------



## bagidiotic

roy40 said:


> Anyone have pictures of them modeling a 90cm scarf? I've seen some very cute photos of people modeling the bandanas, and smaller silks, but I'm not sure a tight roll and knot suits me ... Here's a bandana. I'd love to actually wear my 90cm once it's done being repaired.
> 
> View attachment 2994357



You're  really  creative


----------



## bagidiotic

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Work outfit for today.
> H Polo in Vert Anis
> H Nathan Belt in Bleu de Prussie (indigo)
> Gap chino in light beige



Like this ootd 
Vert anis
Looks good  on you


----------



## bagidiotic

csetcos said:


> Here here!  Most definitely!!!!  Here's a closeup of the new belt I showed in one of my last pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995916
> View attachment 2995917



Thanks 
Not yet see this so far
Must keep a lookout  for  dh
New design  must be


----------



## bagidiotic

spinskybolt said:


> Traveled with my B40 last week to Seoul, took a photo with the palace guards at Gyeokbokgung Palace. Also wearing the CDC belt [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2995938



Classic vs traditional 
Nice pic


----------



## roy40

csetcos said:


> Here here!  Most definitely!!!!  Here's a closeup of the new belt I showed in one of my last pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995916
> View attachment 2995917




OMG [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this combination. I actually could cry. [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## roy40

WilliamLion said:


> I LOVE how you tied around your wrist! But you look chic in all your styles!







bagidiotic said:


> You're  really  creative




Thanks guys - I'd love to see pics of guys modeling their 90cm silks!


----------



## Rami00

csetcos said:


> Here here!  Most definitely!!!!  Here's a closeup of the new belt I showed in one of my last pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995916
> View attachment 2995917



Love it.


----------



## ueynah

csetcos said:


> Here here!  Most definitely!!!!  Here's a closeup of the new belt I showed in one of my last pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995916
> View attachment 2995917




This is beautiful!


----------



## ueynah

spinskybolt said:


> Traveled with my B40 last week to Seoul, took a photo with the palace guards at Gyeokbokgung Palace. Also wearing the CDC belt [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2995938




Looking very sharp!  Isn't it a bit heavy to lug that around when traveling?


----------



## ueynah

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Work outfit for today.
> 
> H Polo in Vert Anis
> 
> H Nathan Belt in Bleu de Prussie (indigo)
> 
> Gap chino in light beige




Looking very handsome with all the beautiful colors!


----------



## ueynah

Galop said:


> All etoupe today [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;




Very classy!


----------



## csetcos

spinskybolt said:


> Traveled with my B40 last week to Seoul, took a photo with the palace guards at Gyeokbokgung Palace. Also wearing the CDC belt [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2995938




Love this!  You look so good!  We are twins on the sweater and belt too


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ueynah said:


> Looking very handsome with all the beautiful colors!


Thanks ... I like combining colours and I don't often do the matchy matchy look. H palette is great fun to mix and match their gorgeous colours.


----------



## MrH

Sunny day [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji41][emoji41]take my baby out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ueynah said:


> Looking very handsome with all the beautiful colors!



TGIF for long weekend!
Outfit for work today 
H polo 'Col rayé' in Ardoise
H Nathan belt in olive(eucalypes?)/indigo
H Clic H for men in matte black
Gap dress chino in light grey


----------



## roy40

Any guys have a Jige? My SA just offered me one, and would love to see a (clear) modeling shot of a guy wearing one. [emoji16]


----------



## doves75

spinskybolt said:


> Traveled with my B40 last week to Seoul, took a photo with the palace guards at Gyeokbokgung Palace. Also wearing the CDC belt [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2995938




Looking good spinskybolt!! Have not seen you for a while. )


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I have posted mine awhile ago  I will repost in a moment


----------



## csetcos

WilliamLion said:


> I LOVE this style, but my local store doesn't have it, even my SA didn't know anything about this new style



Yes- this is pretty new!  My SA is amazing and keeps me up to date on great items- keep on the lookout for this one!



bagidiotic said:


> Thanks
> Not yet see this so far
> Must keep a lookout  for  dh
> New design  must be



For sure!!!!



roy40 said:


> OMG [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this combination. I actually could cry. [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;



I love it too   Great minds, I tell you!



ueynah said:


> This is beautiful!



Thank you!



Rami00 said:


> Love it.



Thanks!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

roy40 said:


> Any guys have a Jige? My SA just offered me one, and would love to see a (clear) modeling shot of a guy wearing one. [emoji16]



Posted mine awhile ago - mine is in black Epsom
Taken at an H event last fall


----------



## Althea G.

MrH said:


> Sunny day [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji41][emoji41]take my baby out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996468



I'm loving that CDC!!! Nice pic!


----------



## MrH

Althea G. said:


> I'm loving that CDC!!! Nice pic!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> Sunny day [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji41][emoji41]take my baby out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996468


Love your herbag stunning


----------



## spinskybolt

doves75 said:


> Looking good spinskybolt!! Have not seen you for a while. )




Thank you dear, trying to stay off ban island but it's almost impossible!


----------



## spinskybolt

ueynah said:


> Looking very sharp!  Isn't it a bit heavy to lug that around when traveling?




It really can be at times so I try not to load it too much. Otherwise it's a really great travel bag


----------



## roy40

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Posted mine awhile ago - mine is in black Epsom
> 
> Taken at an H event last fall




I was offered a Jige Elan - black swift. I had initially asked for one, or a similar clutch for my mother for her birthday, but my brothers and I decided on a custom ring for her instead when the right Hermes bag / clutch wasn't turning up. 

I don't think I can use the Jige Elan myself - I think it's too fem for me (your GM is a different story). I also have other expenses I need to stay on track with - this isn't a planned expense. When it comes to these kinds of unplanned indulgences my BF makes me sell/get rid of existing things to make space for the new.

Back to my mom - I wish I currently had the funds to go ALL out on her birthday ... in a couple more years it'll be the Diamond and Black Croc Kelly Cut I saw at Madison today, [emoji6] but for now, the ring will be a fantastic present.


----------



## bagidiotic

roy40 said:


> I was offered a Jige Elan - black swift. I had initially asked for one, or a similar clutch for my mother for her birthday, but my brothers and I decided on a custom ring for her instead when the right Hermes bag / clutch wasn't turning up.
> 
> I don't think I can use the Jige Elan myself - I think it's too fem for me (your GM is a different story). I also have other expenses I need to stay on track with - this isn't a planned expense. When it comes to these kinds of unplanned indulgences my BF makes me sell/get rid of existing things to make space for the new.
> 
> Back to my mom - I wish I currently had the funds to go ALL out on her birthday ... in a couple more years it'll be the Diamond and Black Croc Kelly Cut I saw at Madison today, [emoji6] but for now, the ring will be a fantastic present.



Elan might be a bit too small  for guy
Jige gm envelope  might be a better choice


----------



## bagidiotic

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Posted mine awhile ago - mine is in black Epsom
> Taken at an H event last fall



Thats a nice jige


----------



## pretty99

i think that's a Jige PM ORH is holding (correct me if i'm wrong) GM is big as a portfolio.
Elan used to comes in 2 sizes, 29cm and 35cm, now only available in pm 29cm.
all of them are beautiful, just select what fits you best.


----------



## csetcos

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Posted mine awhile ago - mine is in black Epsom
> 
> Taken at an H event last fall




This is perfect!  This looks so nice.  How often do you find yourself using the Jige and for what occasions/purposes?


----------



## Pegase

csetcos said:


> roy40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have pictures of them modeling a 90cm scarf? I've seen some very cute photos of people modeling the bandanas, and smaller silks, but I'm not sure a tight roll and knot suits me ... Here's a bandana. I'd love to actually wear my 90cm once it's done being repaired.
> 
> Roy- you set the bar so high for the rest of us!  I was also going to post a request for men to post their pictures wearing silks, scarves, etc.  I love the silks so much but never know how to wear them apart from normal cowboy   You look great- what kinds of knots are these?  and is that one of the newer Hermes "bandanas" or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roy40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have pictures of them modeling a 90cm scarf? I've seen some very cute photos of people modeling the bandanas, and smaller silks, but I'm not sure a tight roll and knot suits me ... Here's a bandana. I'd love to actually wear my 90cm once it's done being repaired.
> 
> View attachment 2994357
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Day Sirs!
> and lovely ladies as well of course, if there is any visiting...
> Its been years since I posted in this thread, but I always keep on coming back and try to keep up with what you boys share
> Since some of you have been asking for pictures with 90 silks, I thought I would contribute to this cool thread and share mine...
> some are old, some are new...
> some from rather elegant occasions,
> some from simple walks on the street...
> hope you like them!
> (dont worry, I wont post them all at once!)
> Salut!
> P.
Click to expand...


----------



## MrH

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love your herbag stunning




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Pegase

a summer day in the city...


----------



## Freckles1

Pegase said:


> a summer day in the city...




Oh Pegase what fantastic style you have!! My DH could use some of it if you have any to spare!! Hope you have a great day!! You look very cool friend!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Pegase said:


> a summer day in the city...



Hello and welcome  back
Nice modelling shots


----------



## csetcos

Pegase said:


> a summer day in the city...




Pegase!  Looks so good!  What is the scarf ring you are using in the 2nd pic?


----------



## csetcos

Posting a few shots today including modeling the Glitch scarf.  I think it's a 100 cm.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Pegase said:


> a summer day in the city...



Nice!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

csetcos said:


> This is perfect!  This looks so nice.  How often do you find yourself using the Jige and for what occasions/purposes?



Not as often as I would like - I use it for evening or short day time appointment at coffee shop.
It fit an iPad mini so very practical


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> Well! I feel creative! [emoji6] Having fun with a twilly!
> 
> View attachment 2990602



WONDERFUL IDEA!



Galop said:


> All etoupe today [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;



That Cape Cod is TDF!



roy40 said:


> Anyone have pictures of them modeling a 90cm scarf? I've seen some very cute photos of people modeling the bandanas, and smaller silks, but I'm not sure a tight roll and knot suits me ... Here's a bandana. I'd love to actually wear my 90cm once it's done being repaired.
> 
> View attachment 2994357



Those bandanas are fabulous, Roy!  Is the black one, Ex Libris?  That is on my list.  This is such a perfect size to wear various ways. 



Pegase said:


> a summer day in the city...


 
Welcome back!  And thanks for delighting us with more of your wonderful style!


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> Thanks guys - I'd love to see pics of guys modeling their 90cm silks!



Sorry this is a few days late but I just got back from Bermuda. Here is a pic of me wearing a 90 (Jonques et Sampans). The 90s have a lot of potential but take some getting used to. 70s and 55s are my favorites still.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

csetcos said:


> Posting a few shots today including modeling the Glitch scarf.  I think it's a 100 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998070
> View attachment 2998071


Really cool


----------



## child_ho

Pegase said:


> a summer day in the city...


OMG, very love your scarf, what the name for this scarf ?


----------



## csetcos

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Not as often as I would like - I use it for evening or short day time appointment at coffee shop.
> 
> It fit an iPad mini so very practical




That is a great idea to use it for an iPad mini!  Thanks, Orfeo Rouge H!


----------



## Pegase

Freckles1 said:


> Oh Pegase what fantastic style you have!! My DH could use some of it if you have any to spare!! Hope you have a great day!! You look very cool friend!!


Thank You *Freckles*, *baidiotic, Orfeo,  *​ 


csetcos said:


> Pegase!  Looks so good!  What is the scarf ring you are using in the 2nd pic?


to be honest, that is a "normal" Ring (non H) that I like to wear as a scarf ring because its square! I normally wear it on my thumb! lol

Is _Glitch_ not a wonderful scarf!? its really cool and easy to wear! looks good on you! (yes, it is a 100)


----------



## Pegase

Bostonjetset said:


> Sorry this is a few days late but I just got back from Bermuda. Here is a pic of me wearing a 90 (Jonques et Sampans). The 90s have a lot of potential but take some getting used to. 70s and 55s are my favorites still.



Hey *B-jetset!* good to meet you here!
I like the variation of the "cowboy- knot" you showed! I use it when I want to "show" more of the scarf... here I used it with a 70- Carre...
I am surprised myself that it looks "bigger" ....


----------



## Pegase

child_ho said:


> OMG, very love your scarf, what the name for this scarf ?


Its called _L' Intrus_.
It is not in stock any more, but it has been issued in may wonderful colors!


----------



## Cyph3r

Tres elegant! Well done!



Pegase said:


> Hey *B-jetset!* good to meet you here!
> I like the variation of the "cowboy- knot" you showed! I use it when I want to "show" more of the scarf... here I used it with a 70- Carre...
> I am surprised myself that it looks "bigger" ....


----------



## Ladybug^^

Pegase said:


> Its called _L' Intrus_.
> It is not in stock any more, but it has been issued in may wonderful colors!



very creative


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Pegase said:


> Hey *B-jetset!* good to meet you here!
> I like the variation of the "cowboy- knot" you showed! I use it when I want to "show" more of the scarf... here I used it with a 70- Carre...
> I am surprised myself that it looks "bigger" ....



Great scarf and very chic


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Pegase said:


> Its called _L' Intrus_.
> It is not in stock any more, but it has been issued in may wonderful colors!


Well put


----------



## child_ho

Pegase said:


> Its called _L' Intrus_.
> It is not in stock any more, but it has been issued in may wonderful colors!


COOL!!! Thanks for your information


----------



## csetcos

Thank you, Pegase!  Craving other colors in Glitch now!!!


----------



## LeahLVoes

Pegase said:


> a summer day in the city...



Great Style!  

If there was a like button I'd hit it several times.


----------



## AlexanderrJonn

I love this thread! I'm new to the forum and thought this would be the perfect place for me to start my posting.  This is me on my 21st birthday with my Black 40cm Birkin with phw =]


----------



## Yoshi1296

AlexanderrJonn said:


> I love this thread! I'm new to the forum and thought this would be the perfect place for me to start my posting.  This is me on my 21st birthday with my Black 40cm Birkin with phw =]




Very nice!


----------



## Freckles1

AlexanderrJonn said:


> I love this thread! I'm new to the forum and thought this would be the perfect place for me to start my posting.  This is me on my 21st birthday with my Black 40cm Birkin with phw =]




Geddy up AlexanderrJonn!!! Great pic!


----------



## csetcos

AlexanderrJonn said:


> I love this thread! I'm new to the forum and thought this would be the perfect place for me to start my posting.  This is me on my 21st birthday with my Black 40cm Birkin with phw =]




Welcome!  Great style and look forward to seeing posts from you!


----------



## bagidiotic

AlexanderrJonn said:


> I love this thread! I'm new to the forum and thought this would be the perfect place for me to start my posting.  This is me on my 21st birthday with my Black 40cm Birkin with phw =]



Happy 21
Thats a very smart and chic b


----------



## chessmont

AlexanderrJonn said:


> I love this thread! I'm new to the forum and thought this would be the perfect place for me to start my posting.  This is me on my 21st birthday with my Black 40cm Birkin with phw =]



Looks great on you!  I had to wait until I was past 50 to get one


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

chessmont said:


> Looks great on you!  I had to wait until I was past 50 to get one



Ouch!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

AlexanderrJonn said:


> I love this thread! I'm new to the forum and thought this would be the perfect place for me to start my posting.  This is me on my 21st birthday with my Black 40cm Birkin with phw =]



I think it looks nice on him.. Not everyone can pull it off


----------



## alterego

chessmont said:


> Looks great on you!  I had to wait until I was past 50 to get one


LOL!! I got my first one when I was 40.


----------



## AlexanderrJonn

alterego said:


> LOL!! I got my first one when I was 40.




Work hard, shop harder!


----------



## Pegase

AlexanderrJonn said:


> Work hard, shop harder!



Congrats on this beauty! It is a gorgeous bag and you are very lucky. You should enjoy it for many years to come!

I would like to add, that _many_ people who work _very_ hard will never be able to shop _this_ hard! just my piece of mind.


----------



## Pegase

csetcos said:


> Thank you, Pegase!  Craving other colors in Glitch now!!!



The material composition makes this scarves really cool! 
A few years back there was a cotton/silk 90 scarf from the "imprimeur fou" sereies... two classic designs printed over another, killer scarf if you ask me...


----------



## roy40

Pegase said:


> The material composition makes this scarves really cool!
> A few years back there was a cotton/silk 90 scarf from the "imprimeur fou" sereies... two classic designs printed over another, killer scarf if you ask me...







Pegase said:


> Its called _L' Intrus_.
> It is not in stock any more, but it has been issued in may wonderful colors!







Pegase said:


> Hey *B-jetset!* good to meet you here!
> I like the variation of the "cowboy- knot" you showed! I use it when I want to "show" more of the scarf... here I used it with a 70- Carre...
> I am surprised myself that it looks "bigger" ....







Bostonjetset said:


> Sorry this is a few days late but I just got back from Bermuda. Here is a pic of me wearing a 90 (Jonques et Sampans). The 90s have a lot of potential but take some getting used to. 70s and 55s are my favorites still.







csetcos said:


> Posting a few shots today including modeling the Glitch scarf.  I think it's a 100 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998070
> View attachment 2998071







Pegase said:


> a summer day in the city...




Yay!!! I'm loving all these photos and looking forward to more and more! Summer is silk season!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Freckles1

alterego said:


> LOL!! I got my first one when I was 40.




I was 43!!!


----------



## child_ho

Pegase said:


> The material composition makes this scarves really cool!
> A few years back there was a cotton/silk 90 scarf from the "imprimeur fou" sereies... two classic designs printed over another, killer scarf if you ask me...


Very nice, love it !


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Pegase said:


> The material composition makes this scarves really cool!
> A few years back there was a cotton/silk 90 scarf from the "imprimeur fou" sereies... two classic designs printed over another, killer scarf if you ask me...


Oh I want one of this


----------



## iCoCo

AlexanderrJonn said:


> I love this thread! I'm new to the forum and thought this would be the perfect place for me to start my posting.  This is me on my 21st birthday with my Black 40cm Birkin with phw =]


cheers!!! (now that you're 21&#128521


----------



## RFSH78

New to the forum. Love this space for men. Will post some pics of my fav H pieces soon.


----------



## roy40

Pegase said:


> Congrats on this beauty! It is a gorgeous bag and you are very lucky. You should enjoy it for many years to come!
> 
> I would like to add, that _many_ people who work _very_ hard will never be able to shop _this_ hard! just my piece of mind.




YEP. [emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## child_ho

So happy today, I purchased a Hermes sneakers. Love it simple !


----------



## bagidiotic

child_ho said:


> So happy today, I purchased a Hermes sneakers. Love it simple !



Chic and sporty


----------



## americanroyal89

Just a clic H today


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

americanroyal89 said:


> View attachment 3004615
> 
> 
> Just a clic H today



Simple Elegance


----------



## americanroyal89

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Simple Elegance




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Bostonjetset

americanroyal89 said:


> View attachment 3004615
> 
> 
> Just a clic H today



Gorgeous.  I LOVE your Tiffany T-link bracelet also!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

child_ho said:


> So happy today, I purchased a Hermes sneakers. Love it simple !


Simply the best!


----------



## csetcos

child_ho said:


> So happy today, I purchased a Hermes sneakers. Love it simple !




I love these!  I have been eyeing the same ones in perforated white leather- how do you like these so far?  Looks so great!


----------



## csetcos

americanroyal89 said:


> View attachment 3004615
> 
> 
> Just a clic H today




Love!  Bracelet twin!!!


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> Gorgeous.  I LOVE your Tiffany T-link bracelet also!




Agreed! Loving all your arm candy - but that T-link bracelet is something INCREDIBLE [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## RFSH78

Jypsiere 34 Sapphire Blue


----------



## csetcos

RFSH78 said:


> Jypsiere 34 Sapphire Blue




Bleu Sapphir is amazing!  Love it!


----------



## RFSH78

Cape Cod w Barenia strap


----------



## RFSH78

csetcos said:


> Bleu Sapphir is amazing!  Love it!




Thanks csetcos. Almost similar to the color of an older Victoria 43 I bought last year.


----------



## bagidiotic

RFSH78 said:


> Jypsiere 34 Sapphire Blue











RFSH78 said:


> Cape Cod w Barenia strap



Addictive  passion haha


----------



## RFSH78

Very well worn Calvi and Dogon


----------



## extrafashion1

AlexanderrJonn said:


> I love this thread! I'm new to the forum and thought this would be the perfect place for me to start my posting.  This is me on my 21st birthday with my Black 40cm Birkin with phw =]


 

that's really lovely B with PHW ...


----------



## extrafashion1

roy40 said:


> Who knew my Ficelle lizard Etriviere would go so well with khaki shorts? Haha. The ultimate marriage of luxe, and casual. Brought to you by my Bulbasaur shirt, Banana Republic khaki shorts, and Lanvin calfskin high tops. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978768


 
you look adorable here! love the bulbasur t-shirt


----------



## extrafashion1

alterego said:


> Sorry for the quality, just a casual on the go shot. 35cm Kelly, Tom Ford sunnies, Hanes long tee, Willi Wear linen pants, Avia sneaks.


 
lovely kelly!!


----------



## extrafashion1

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 2934406
> 
> 
> Hi there! The shoulder strap of a K40 is very very short.  I thought about ordering an Amazon strap but would that make much of a difference?  I have never owned a K50 before but I would guess you can put the K50 handle on your shoulder. Then that would be a step up from using a strap.


 
she is a beauty indeed!!!


----------



## americanroyal89

Thank y'all for the love  today this is today


----------



## csetcos

americanroyal89 said:


> Thank y'all for the love  today this is today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007004




Wow!  This bracelet looks so great on!  Is it fauve or cacao and what is the name?


----------



## americanroyal89

csetcos said:


> Wow!  This bracelet looks so great on!  Is it fauve or cacao and what is the name?




Thanks! It's actually barenia


----------



## aizawamegamill

RFSH78 said:


> Jypsiere 34 Sapphire Blue




Nice color and you look great!


----------



## alterego

extrafashion1 said:


> lovely kelly!!


Thank you so kindly!


----------



## RFSH78

aizawamegamill said:


> Nice color and you look great!




Thanks aizawamegamill.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

americanroyal89 said:


> Thank y'all for the love  today this is today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007004


Nice


----------



## destiny01

wow. nice bag there!


----------



## cotonblanc

No H bags here (yet) but H RTW (knit and pants) during Martin Margiela's time and an Etrivière in Etain.​


----------



## RFSH78

Thought I might share a little room decor with 90x90 Faceties De Pegase and H Scarf hanging system. Hung it right above my bed.


----------



## WilliamLion

RFSH78 said:


> Thought I might share a little room decor with 90x90 Faceties De Pegase and H Scarf hanging system. Hung it right above my bed.



Oh man, this is really stunning!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

RFSH78 said:


> Thought I might share a little room decor with 90x90 Faceties De Pegase and H Scarf hanging system. Hung it right above my bed.




That is glorious!! Seriously stunning!


----------



## extrafashion1

Hi! 
Me with blue Izmer 40cm PHW


----------



## LOUKPEACH

extrafashion1 said:


> Hi!
> Me with blue Izmer 40cm PHW


Fantastic!


----------



## JWiseman

extrafashion1 said:


> Hi!
> Me with blue Izmer 40cm PHW



Love it! That scarf is pretty fantastic as well...who makes it?!


----------



## extrafashion1

JWiseman said:


> Love it! That scarf is pretty fantastic as well...who makes it?!



thanks  its from Valentino


----------



## LeahLVoes

extrafashion1 said:


> Hi!
> Me with blue Izmer 40cm PHW



That B is sooooo gorgeous!!  Is it clemence leather?


----------



## RFSH78

Have had this Victoria 43 for a while now. I hardly use it so far. 

Was wondering if it will work well as a daily work bag as I also go to the gym regularly during the week. Can stuff up the bag with both work and gym items.


----------



## spinskybolt

RFSH78 said:


> Have had this Victoria 43 for a while now. I hardly use it so far.
> 
> Was wondering if it will work well as a daily work bag as I also go to the gym regularly during the week. Can stuff up the bag with both work and gym items.
> 
> View attachment 3010878
> View attachment 3010879




The Victoria 43 is a great daily workhorse and gym bag for guys IMO. I have one in etoupe/toile that's light and spacious - very understated but distinctly Hermes. Use it in good health!


----------



## extrafashion1

DennisLVoes said:


> That B is sooooo gorgeous!!  Is it clemence leather?



Hi thanks .. Yes it's Clemene leather &#128526;


----------



## extrafashion1

spinskybolt said:


> The Victoria 43 is a great daily workhorse and gym bag for guys IMO. I have one in etoupe/toile that's light and spacious - very understated but distinctly Hermes. Use it in good health!
> 
> View attachment 3010913



She is a beauty!!!


----------



## extrafashion1

Another moment with my Blue Izmir baby &#128522; the scarf matching the rodeo &#128513;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

extrafashion1 said:


> Another moment with my Blue Izmir baby &#128522; the scarf matching the rodeo &#128513;


Love the contrast


----------



## seventy7

Hermes Jackson Sneaker


----------



## Acehuche

Nice pics


seventy7 said:


> Hermes Jackson Sneaker


----------



## Freckles1

seventy7 said:


> Hermes Jackson Sneaker




Those rock. Nice belt


----------



## csetcos

seventy7 said:


> Hermes Jackson Sneaker




Perfect combo with the CDC belt!


----------



## child_ho

What I wearing today ?

Hermes White T-shirt, H&M Jeans(cutted by myself), Hermes H Belt, Hermes Jypsiere bag, Hermes Kelly Bracelet, Hermes sneakers.


----------



## Ryan

My new bracelet - perfect for summer.


----------



## csetcos

child_ho said:


> What I wearing today ?
> 
> Hermes White T-shirt, H&M Jeans(cutted by myself), Hermes H Belt, Hermes Jypsiere bag, Hermes Kelly Bracelet, Hermes sneakers.




I am really loving your sneakers!  ...and everything else.  But those sneakers!!!!


----------



## roy40

seventy7 said:


> Hermes Jackson Sneaker




These are so ridiculously hot. You've inspired my next purchases. [emoji9][emoji6][emoji7]


----------



## Bostonjetset

Ryan said:


> My new bracelet - perfect for summer.



You got the LOVE bracelet AND a new H bracelet?!?!?  

So jealous haha


----------



## Ryan

Bostonjetset said:


> You got the LOVE bracelet AND a new H bracelet?!?!?
> 
> So jealous haha


Thank you! The love bracelet is my engagement "ring." Haven't taken it off in three years!


----------



## hermes fans

extrafashion1 said:


> Hi!
> Me with blue Izmer 40cm PHW



wow, the blue rodeo perfectly matches with the colour of your birkin, awesome!


----------



## hermes fans

child_ho said:


> So happy today, I purchased a Hermes sneakers. Love it simple !



what a very nice shoes! i love the logo on the shoes!


----------



## hermes fans

AlexanderrJonn said:


> I love this thread! I'm new to the forum and thought this would be the perfect place for me to start my posting.  This is me on my 21st birthday with my Black 40cm Birkin with phw =]



Congrats! I'm so jealous of you that you have a birkin at your 21st. I am older than you and I still havnt got one


----------



## RFSH78

Cocktails night. CDC in black chamonix and PHW.


----------



## Acehuche

RFSH78 said:


> Cocktails night. CDC in black chamonix and PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015978



We are twins


----------



## LOUKPEACH

child_ho said:


> What I wearing today ?
> 
> Hermes White T-shirt, H&M Jeans(cutted by myself), Hermes H Belt, Hermes Jypsiere bag, Hermes Kelly Bracelet, Hermes sneakers.


Casual elegant


----------



## Althea G.

child_ho said:


> What I wearing today ?
> 
> Hermes White T-shirt, H&M Jeans(cutted by myself), Hermes H Belt, Hermes Jypsiere bag, Hermes Kelly Bracelet, Hermes sneakers.


Dude, you are well-covered in H!!! So awesome!


----------



## Althea G.

seventy7 said:


> Hermes Jackson Sneaker


 That belt is SICK!!!


----------



## RFSH78

At Suvarnabhumi airport, en route to Singapore. Couldn't resist.


----------



## csetcos

RFSH78 said:


> View attachment 3016984
> View attachment 3016985
> 
> At Suvarnabhumi airport, en route to Singapore. Couldn't resist.




And inside?  [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Del118

Hi all,
I'm a first timer


----------



## RFSH78

csetcos said:


> And inside?  [emoji5]&#65039;




Hi csetcos, 

Just a Carmen key ring I intend to use as a bag charm. Will post pics soon.


----------



## csetcos

RFSH78 said:


> Hi csetcos,
> 
> Just a Carmen key ring I intend to use as a bag charm. Will post pics soon.




Excellent!


----------



## RFSH78

RFSH78 said:


> Hi csetcos,
> 
> Just a Carmen key ring I intend to use as a bag charm. Will post pics soon.












Follow up pics of the Carmen on Jypsiere and Victoria 43. So, the Carmen fits better on which bag?[emoji16]


----------



## csetcos

RFSH78 said:


> View attachment 3018435
> View attachment 3018437
> View attachment 3018439
> View attachment 3018440
> View attachment 3018442
> View attachment 3018443
> 
> 
> Follow up pics of the Carmen on Jypsiere and Victoria 43. So, the Carmen fits better on which bag?[emoji16]




Really like it on your jypsiere!!!!


----------



## roy40

RFSH78 said:


> View attachment 3018435
> View attachment 3018437
> View attachment 3018439
> View attachment 3018440
> View attachment 3018442
> View attachment 3018443
> 
> 
> Follow up pics of the Carmen on Jypsiere and Victoria 43. So, the Carmen fits better on which bag?[emoji16]




Looks so cool on your Jypsiere! You've inspired me!

Today's outfit ... Fendi jeans, aquamarine v-neck shirt, and ficelle lizard etriviere bracelet looking particular gorgeous outdoors today.


----------



## CookyMonster

RFSH78 said:


> View attachment 3018435
> View attachment 3018437
> View attachment 3018439
> View attachment 3018440
> View attachment 3018442
> View attachment 3018443
> 
> 
> Follow up pics of the Carmen on Jypsiere and Victoria 43. So, the Carmen fits better on which bag?[emoji16]



Love how the Carmen (is it RJ?) adds a bright colour pop to your bags. Looks better on the J in my opinion...


----------



## RFSH78

CookyMonster said:


> Love how the Carmen (is it RJ?) adds a bright colour pop to your bags. Looks better on the J in my opinion...




Hi CookyMonster, I forgot to check the actual name of the color. But yes it's rouge just not sure the variant. [emoji16] usually it is printed on the receipt but this time it wasn't. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## RFSH78

roy40 said:


> Looks so cool on your Jypsiere! You've inspired me!
> 
> Today's outfit ... Fendi jeans, aquamarine v-neck shirt, and ficelle lizard etriviere bracelet looking particular gorgeous outdoors today.
> 
> View attachment 3018935


Thanks for the compliment, Roy40. By the way, you rock the etriviere bracelet. [emoji3]


----------



## RFSH78

csetcos said:


> Really like it on your jypsiere!!!!




Thanks csetcos.


----------



## Del118

Hi,
I'm new here this is my first B


----------



## Del118

More picture ...


----------



## Acehuche

Del118 said:


> More picture ...



Really nice bag.... Congratulations... Enjoy it. I guess is 40?


----------



## LoveHermesParis

Del118 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here this is my first B


 


Welcome to the site.
Can you share the name of the color of your Birkin? it is beyond gorgeous 
congrats


dd


----------



## Freckles1

Del118 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here this is my first B




Is the color Cacao? Twins!!!!


----------



## aizawamegamill

Del118 said:


> More picture ...




Very nice birkin.  I guess Taupe color? Congrats!


----------



## doves75

Del118 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here this is my first B







Del118 said:


> More picture ...




Congrats!! Enjoy your new bag and welcome to the orange slippery slope )


----------



## chessmont

Del118 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here this is my first B



Gorgeous B and very cool glasses


----------



## Del118

Acehuche said:


> Really nice bag.... Congratulations... Enjoy it. I guess is 40?


Thanks , yes is 40


----------



## Del118

LoveHermesParis said:


> Welcome to the site.
> Can you share the name of the color of your Birkin? it is beyond gorgeous
> congrats
> 
> 
> dd


The colour is chocolate


----------



## Del118

chessmont said:


> Gorgeous B and very cool glasses


Thanks , that is my friend


----------



## Del118

chessmont said:


> Gorgeous B and very cool glasses


Thanks


----------



## Del118

Acehuche said:


> Really nice bag.... Congratulations... Enjoy it. I guess is 40?


Thanks . Yes it's 40


----------



## Del118

chessmont said:


> Gorgeous B and very cool glasses


Thanks


----------



## Del118

Acehuche said:


> Really nice bag.... Congratulations... Enjoy it. I guess is 40?


Thanks , yes is 40


----------



## Del118

Acehuche said:


> Really nice bag.... Congratulations... Enjoy it. I guess is 40?


Thanks yes is 40


----------



## RFSH78

Tonight's dinner accessories. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Chaine D'Ancre and Etriviere


----------



## mistikat

Del118 said:


> Thanks . Yes it's 40



Hi. Please use multiquote when responding to more than one post. Select the small open circle at the bottom right of the first post and each subsequent one until the last. Then pick quote. Thanks. It makes threads easier to read.


----------



## Acehuche

First of all Sorry if this is not the right place for my Question. But I think is not a matter of authentification...let me explain. I bought in the H boutique in Marbella a Steve 35 and I can not Find the stamp. Do anyone who owns same  bag tell me if this type of bag does not have stamp? Of course is autentic but I just wondering if someone can clarify. Thx in advance.


----------



## Del118

Thanks


----------



## mistikat

Acehuche said:


> First of all Sorry if this is not the right place for my Question. But I think is not a matter of authentification...let me explain. I bought in the H boutique in Marbella a Steve 35 and I can not Find the stamp. Do anyone who owns same  bag tell me if this type of bag does not have stamp? Of course is autentic but I just wondering if someone can clarify. Thx in advance.



We ask that all authentication related questions go into the relevant threads, but we do not provide opinions on purchased items. My advice: if you have concerns, take it back to the store. This thread is for men modelling Hermes, so if we could go back to topic, it would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## MrH

My outfit tonight with my Mr h items [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> My outfit tonight with my Mr h items [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022821


Casual elegance


----------



## extrafashion1

Del118 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here this is my first B


 
congratulations!


----------



## extrafashion1

Blue Atoll and Brique Hapi3


----------



## MrH

LOUKPEACH said:


> Casual elegance




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## chessmont

extrafashion1 said:


> Blue Atoll and Brique Hapi3



I like the way they surround the watch


----------



## FAsian

Hey guys. Newbie to the forum. I've been reading this thread for a while, and have been debating whether I should get 40cm Birkin or HAC. I love big bags, but as an everyday bag, I'd imagine 50cm HAC would look a little ridiculous on me. I've always liked how Birkin looks but dont wanna end up looking too feminie when I wear it  (see my dilemma?)

I am asian, 5'10". Picture attached. What do you guys suggest please? I need help!
Thanks!!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

FAsian said:


> Hey guys. Newbie to the forum. I've been reading this thread for a while, and have been debating whether I should get 40cm Birkin or HAC. I love big bags, but as an everyday bag, I'd imagine 50cm HAC would look a little ridiculous on me. I've always liked how Birkin looks but dont wanna end up looking too feminie when I wear it  (see my dilemma?)
> 
> I am asian, 5'10". Picture attached. What do you guys suggest please? I need help!
> Thanks!!



Welcome to this forum! Hope you will have a great time here - but beware: it is pretty dangerous as you will learn about things which are absolutely neccessairy in your live of which you have never heard before! 

About your question: the HAC 50 is simply HUGE! I got an offer for one last week and had a look at it in real life trying it on - i am 1,83m/78kg working out at the gym three or four times a week, and this bag looks perfect on my frame the bottom of the bag being at about the bottom 1/3 of my calfs when handheld.

Because of the thickness of the leather it is quite HEAVY! even empty i had to recognize the weight of it, which is the reason why i didn't buy it right then and there. carrying it around as a daily bag won't be a realistic option, but if i do, i might be able to reduce arm-days at the gym! 

Plus: the meassurements of the HAC50 are 50cm (wide) x 46cm (high) x 28cm (deep), which exceeds the carry-on-restrictions on some airlines, e.g. AirBerlin (55cm x 40cm x 23cm).

My conclusion: the HAC 50 is a wonderful bag, a great piece of luggage. But it still breaths the air of the times when people had servants to deal with their luggage.  if you can afford to have a bag that you will use on a very few occasions go for it - it looks BREATHTAKING! if you need a bag for daily use, stay away from it!


----------



## Del118

FAsian said:


> Hey guys. Newbie to the forum. I've been reading this thread for a while, and have been debating whether I should get 40cm Birkin or HAC. I love big bags, but as an everyday bag, I'd imagine 50cm HAC would look a little ridiculous on me. I've always liked how Birkin looks but dont wanna end up looking too feminie when I wear it  (see my dilemma?)
> 
> I am asian, 5'10". Picture attached. What do you guys suggest please? I need help!
> Thanks!!



Hi I'm 5'7, here is the picture with my B 40 chocolate for your reference .


----------



## FAsian

CenterStageBLN said:


> Welcome to this forum! Hope you will have a great time here - but beware: it is pretty dangerous as you will learn about things which are absolutely neccessairy in your live of which you have never heard before!
> 
> About your question: the HAC 50 is simply HUGE! I got an offer for one last week and had a look at it in real life trying it on - i am 1,83m/78kg working out at the gym three or four times a week, and this bag looks perfect on my frame the bottom of the bag being at about the bottom 1/3 of my calfs when handheld.
> 
> Because of the thickness of the leather it is quite HEAVY! even empty i had to recognize the weight of it, which is the reason why i didn't buy it right then and there. carrying it around as a daily bag won't be a realistic option, but if i do, i might be able to reduce arm-days at the gym!
> 
> Plus: the meassurements of the HAC50 are 50cm (wide) x 46cm (high) x 28cm (deep), which exceeds the carry-on-restrictions on some airlines, e.g. AirBerlin (55cm x 40cm x 23cm).
> 
> My conclusion: the HAC 50 is a wonderful bag, a great piece of luggage. But it still breaths the air of the times when people had servants to deal with their luggage.  if you can afford to have a bag that you will use on a very few occasions go for it - it looks BREATHTAKING! if you need a bag for daily use, stay away from it!


Thank you for your detailed reply! I'm already learning a lot through this forum 

I have pretty much already discounted the 50 HAC, cos it's really big just from the pictures I googled. I am more thinking between 40cm HAC and 40cm Birkin. I think HAC might be more manly but I like the Birkin's shape a LOT better... I am leaning towards B at the moment 

Thank you again for your input!


----------



## FAsian

Del118 said:


> Hi I'm 5'7, here is the picture with my B 40 chocolate for your reference .



Love your bag!! You wear it really well.  The size looks great on you. It's weird, it looks bigger in some pictures and looks super small in others.

Thank you!


----------



## doves75

FAsian said:


> Hey guys. Newbie to the forum. I've been reading this thread for a while, and have been debating whether I should get 40cm Birkin or HAC. I love big bags, but as an everyday bag, I'd imagine 50cm HAC would look a little ridiculous on me. I've always liked how Birkin looks but dont wanna end up looking too feminie when I wear it  (see my dilemma?)
> 
> 
> 
> I am asian, 5'10". Picture attached. What do you guys suggest please? I need help!
> 
> Thanks!!




I think you can go either way between HAC 40 or B40. I actually just tried a HAC 40, it was a nice great bag but I already fell in love with B40. For a guy, actually HAC 40 is not that heavy, well at least it's a good workout for your arm )
So you should try both bag and decide which one is better suite your lifestyle 

Keep us updated.


----------



## alterego

extrafashion1 said:


> Blue Atoll and Brique Hapi3


Spectacular shot! Love how well all the colours work so well together. Each complimenting the other.


----------



## alterego

FAsian said:


> Hey guys. Newbie to the forum. I've been reading this thread for a while, and have been debating whether I should get 40cm Birkin or HAC. I love big bags, but as an everyday bag, I'd imagine 50cm HAC would look a little ridiculous on me. I've always liked how Birkin looks but dont wanna end up looking too feminie when I wear it  (see my dilemma?)
> 
> I am asian, 5'10". Picture attached. What do you guys suggest please? I need help!
> Thanks!!


I think that a Birkin 40 will suit your needs quite perfectly for an everyday bag. I used to use my 40 everyday as my workhouse, now I use it mostly for travel or day trips. A 40 HAC is taller so if that silhouette  appeals to you more then that's the one to go for..Good luck in deciding that the real fun of getting one!


----------



## FAsian

Thanks all! 
I've decided on 40cm B  Just need to decide on the colour now. Etoupe? Black? or Coffee?


----------



## bagidiotic

FAsian said:


> Thanks all!
> I've decided on 40cm B  Just need to decide on the colour now. Etoupe? Black? or Coffee?



Out of these 3
What 
Leather  and hardware  please


----------



## FAsian

bagidiotic said:


> Out of these 3
> What
> Leather  and hardware  please



Oh sorry. In Togo (I like soft leather but don't want the bag to look too slouchy).
Gold HW on the black maybe, otherwise, plat HW on the rest.

Thx


----------



## bagidiotic

FAsian said:


> Oh sorry. In Togo (I like soft leather but don't want the bag to look too slouchy).
> Gold HW on the black maybe, otherwise, plat HW on the rest.
> 
> Thx




I assumed  this is your first b
My choices  as following 
Black
Etoupe 
Coffee

Gd luck


----------



## spinskybolt

Del118 said:


> Hi I'm 5'7, here is the picture with my B 40 chocolate for your reference .




Looking good there, Del118!


----------



## spinskybolt

FAsian said:


> Hey guys. Newbie to the forum. I've been reading this thread for a while, and have been debating whether I should get 40cm Birkin or HAC. I love big bags, but as an everyday bag, I'd imagine 50cm HAC would look a little ridiculous on me. I've always liked how Birkin looks but dont wanna end up looking too feminie when I wear it  (see my dilemma?)
> 
> 
> 
> I am asian, 5'10". Picture attached. What do you guys suggest please? I need help!
> 
> Thanks!!




I am 177cm (5'8") and I use a B40 as a daily workhorse. I suggest one in Epsom or Togo as it is lighter than say Clemence or Fjord. I have tried using a B50, 40HAC and 36HAC but for this discussion's sake, the 40HAC is too tall and deep for my liking. For your height, I think a 40HAC may work! Good luck in your hunt


----------



## CGORO2

MrH said:


> My outfit tonight with my Mr h items [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022821




the outfit looks very nice especially that Louis Vuitton folded clutch


----------



## CGORO2

with my lovely Jet clutch and my matching collier de chien 








I was also trying on a birkin 40cm and the Evelyn


----------



## Del118

spinskybolt said:


> Looking good there, Del118!



Thanks


----------



## leuleu

CGORO2 said:


> with my lovely Jet clutch and my matching collier de chien
> 
> View attachment 3025589
> 
> View attachment 3025590
> 
> View attachment 3025591
> 
> 
> I was also trying on a birkin 40cm and the Evelyn
> 
> View attachment 3025592
> 
> View attachment 3025593




I like the Evelyn on you.


----------



## FAsian

Thank you!! Same as my order


----------



## FAsian

Thank you! Really helpful indeed! I might be able to pull off HAC but I do prefer the shape and the silhouette of the Birkin ... I think you are right about the leather and size though. I am pretty sure I'd get 40cm in Togo leather. 
Would you have pics of you wearing your 40cm B?
Thank you!


----------



## FAsian

Very stylish and love how you accessorised your outfit. Loving that Birkin!


----------



## Acehuche

CGORO2 said:


> with my lovely Jet clutch and my matching collier de chien
> 
> View attachment 3025589
> 
> View attachment 3025590
> 
> View attachment 3025591
> 
> 
> I was also trying on a birkin 40cm and the Evelyn
> 
> View attachment 3025592
> 
> View attachment 3025593



Really stylish. Congrat


----------



## extrafashion1

FAsian said:


> Thank you for your detailed reply! I'm already learning a lot through this forum
> 
> I have pretty much already discounted the 50 HAC, cos it's really big just from the pictures I googled. I am more thinking between 40cm HAC and 40cm Birkin. I think HAC might be more manly but I like the Birkin's shape a LOT better... I am leaning towards B at the moment
> 
> Thank you again for your input!



I had the same doubts before but I am over it now cause the birkin shape suits me more + its lighter than the HAC  I will post a photo of me carrying a HAC and for a big guy like me its still BIG and heavy to carry around! hope this will help you


----------



## extrafashion1

FAsian said:


> Thank you! Really helpful indeed! I might be able to pull off HAC but I do prefer the shape and the silhouette of the Birkin ... I think you are right about the leather and size though. I am pretty sure I'd get 40cm in Togo leather.
> Would you have pics of you wearing your 40cm B?
> Thank you!



This is me with my b40 
Hope it was helpful to you


----------



## extrafashion1

sharing some old photos 

Bags:

Birkin 40cm in Blue Izmir - clemance - PHW
Birkin 35cm in Sable - Togo - GHW

Bracelets: 

Hapi3 in Blue Sapphire - Blue Atoll - Blue Hydra - Rouge H - Fue

Scarfs: 

140x140 cm silk scarf
140x140 cm silk scarf
90x90 cm silk scarf

Rodeo:

Anemone/Blue Izmir
Blue Electric\ Turquoise


----------



## Bostonjetset

Panache et Fantaisie By Hugo Grygkar 1959. Vintage H is often the best.


----------



## FAsian

Hmmmm the HAC really is big isn't it? But amazing colour though! Thank you for sharing! Very helpful indeed!


----------



## Hermes Only

Bostonjetset said:


> Panache et Fantaisie By Hugo Grygkar 1959. Vintage H is often the best.



You look Fabulous!!! 


extrafashion1 said:


> sharing some old photos
> 
> Bags:
> Birkin 40cm in Blue Izmir - clemance - PHW
> Birkin 35cm in Sable - Togo - GHW
> 
> Bracelets:
> Hapi3 in Blue Sapphire - Blue Atoll - Blue Hydra - Rouge H - Fue
> 
> Scarfs:
> 140x140 cm silk scarf
> 140x140 cm silk scarf
> 90x90 cm silk scarf
> 
> Rodeo:
> Anemone/Blue Izmir
> Blue Electric\ Turquoise





extrafashion1 said:


> This is me with my b40
> Hope it was helpful to you



ExtraFashion.. I always LOVE your style!! 



CGORO2 said:


> with my lovely Jet clutch and my matching collier de chien
> 
> View attachment 3025589
> 
> View attachment 3025590
> 
> View attachment 3025591
> 
> 
> I was also trying on a birkin 40cm and the Evelyn
> 
> View attachment 3025592
> 
> View attachment 3025593



So Chic!!


----------



## MrH

Really for big action today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Bostonjetset

Hermes Only said:


> You look Fabulous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ExtraFashion.. I always LOVE your style!!
> 
> 
> 
> So Chic!!


 
Thanks, HermesOnly!!


----------



## MrH

Finally arr same day with my birthday been waiting for long time " jige clutch 29 " also bought a hat in denim for my summer look


----------



## Bostonjetset

MrH said:


> Finally arr same day with my birthday been waiting for long time " jige clutch 29 " also bought a hat in denim for my summer look
> View attachment 3027158
> View attachment 3027159
> View attachment 3027160



That Jige is AMAZING!  I'm totally jealous haha.  What color is it?


----------



## MrH

Bostonjetset said:


> That Jige is AMAZING!  I'm totally jealous haha.  What color is it?




The colour is colvert [emoji4]


----------



## QuelleFromage

MrH said:


> Finally arr same day with my birthday been waiting for long time " jige clutch 29 " also bought a hat in denim for my summer look
> View attachment 3027158
> View attachment 3027159
> View attachment 3027160


Happy birthday! Colvert is such a pretty color and a perfect summer clutch with the hat!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

extrafashion1 said:


> I had the same doubts before but I am over it now cause the birkin shape suits me more + its lighter than the HAC  I will post a photo of me carrying a HAC and for a big guy like me its still BIG and heavy to carry around! hope this will help you


So cool


----------



## MrH

QuelleFromage said:


> Happy birthday! Colvert is such a pretty color and a perfect summer clutch with the hat!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## bagidiotic

MrH said:


> Finally arr same day with my birthday been waiting for long time " jige clutch 29 " also bought a hat in denim for my summer look
> View attachment 3027158
> View attachment 3027159
> View attachment 3027160



Happy  birthday 
What  a perfect  gift


----------



## MrH

bagidiotic said:


> Happy  birthday
> What  a perfect  gift




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

TGIF and dinner with a few friends 
My CdA silver necklace is out for the night again
This is a special order CdA necklace (wait time 12 months) as it has a about 10 more links in order to also double as a triple bracelet


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

And in bracelet form


----------



## bagidiotic

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> And in bracelet form



Congrats 
2 styles  in 1 great price
Bingo
Very nice


----------



## doves75

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> TGIF and dinner with a few friends
> 
> My CdA silver necklace is out for the night again
> 
> This is a special order CdA necklace (wait time 12 months) as it has a about 10 more links in order to also double as a triple bracelet




I would never think about this OR!! Such a creative mind!! Ehmmm....I might need to order this ) 
May I ask how many links in total? Thank you.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> And in bracelet form


Fantastic!


----------



## Bostonjetset

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> And in bracelet form



LOVE IT!  I'm dying for a CdA bracelet but I still can't convince DH that H silver prices are worth their huge markup


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Bostonjetset said:


> LOVE IT!  I'm dying for a CdA bracelet but I still can't convince DH that H silver prices are worth their huge markup



... And birkin is not exactly bargain basement neither ... if you are getting H leather goods why not getting the silver


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

doves75 said:


> I would never think about this OR!! Such a creative mind!! Ehmmm....I might need to order this )
> May I ask how many links in total? Thank you.



I cannot remember - I used the length of my Cartier santos dumont white gold chain's length as a guide ...


----------



## Bostonjetset

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> ... And birkin is not exactly bargain basement neither ... if you are getting H leather goods why not getting the silver



I don't have a Birkin either.  Maybe one day... For now I only have one H bag and it's a canvas/leather Troca tote which was much less expensive than a B or K.  I'm mostly into H scarves as I have not found anything even remotely close to their quality or design.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Bostonjetset said:


> I don't have a Birkin either.  Maybe one day... For now I only have one H bag and it's a canvas/leather Troca tote which was much less expensive than a B or K.  I'm mostly into H scarves as I have not found anything even remotely close to their quality or design.



Troca tote is lovely and H scarves are fantastic - enjoy! 
Like you BostonJS... I don't have a birkin LOL - Evln GM and TGM are my poison


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Errand day and now coffee break at SB 
Sandro linen Jersey t shirt in yellow 
H Cape Cod belt in Bleu Abyss (reverse side) & Malachite 
Margiela bleached blue skinny jeans
Sorry for the angle hahaha - some of your guys might have a good laugh at it 
Yellow and Malachite green look nice together!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Errand day and now coffee break at SB
> Sandro linen Jersey t shirt in yellow
> H Cape Cod belt in Bleu Abyss (reverse side) & Malachite
> Margiela bleached blue skinny jeans
> Sorry for the angle hahaha - some of your guys might have a good laugh at it
> Yellow and Malachite green look nice together!


A better pic of that in natural light


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> A better pic of that in natural light


Very pleasant!


----------



## MrH

My Mr Jimmy out action with me today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## RFSH78

Out with me for dinner tonight.
Osmose ring and CDC Chamounix with PHW.


----------



## MrH

I do love my kick [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## lopesgui

My new Jypsiere 31 em dark brow clemence.
I always wanted this bag. I think it is so classic and sofisticated. But now I have it I think it is a little heavy and tricky to open and close. I love it but my Evelyne is way more practical and minimalist.


Next in my Hermes collection will be:
Halzan in Rouge
Evelyne GM in Orange (or another citric color for the summer.)
Kelly depeche in Etoupe
Birking 40 in Togo black
A messenger bag (maybe Steve) in a neutral color (Etoupe or Gold or Brown...)
Also thinking of a Garden Party in Canvas to use on the beach, however I like to use my LV Speedy 30 in this occasion because I can close it and keep eyes alway from my stuff

And you guys. What will/would be you next Hermès?


----------



## Acehuche

lopesgui said:


> My new Jypsiere 31 em dark brow clemence.
> I always wanted this bag. I think it is so classic and sofisticated. But now I have it I think it is a little heavy and tricky to open and close. I love it but my Evelyne is way more practical and minimalist.
> 
> 
> Next in my Hermes collection will be:
> Halzan in Rouge
> Evelyne GM in Orange (or another citric color for the summer.)
> Kelly depeche in Etoupe
> Birking 40 in Togo black
> A messenger bag (maybe Steve) in a neutral color (Etoupe or Gold or Brown...)
> Also thinking of a Garden Party in Canvas to use on the beach, however I like to use my LV Speedy 30 in this occasion because I can close it and keep eyes alway from my stuff
> 
> And you guys. What will/would be you next Hermès?



Nice bag. We are twins. I have same bag jyp 34 and steve both black


----------



## Bostonjetset

lopesgui said:


> My new Jypsiere 31 em dark brow clemence.
> I always wanted this bag. I think it is so classic and sofisticated. But now I have it I think it is a little heavy and tricky to open and close. I love it but my Evelyne is way more practical and minimalist.
> 
> 
> Next in my Hermes collection will be:
> Halzan in Rouge
> Evelyne GM in Orange (or another citric color for the summer.)
> Kelly depeche in Etoupe
> Birking 40 in Togo black
> A messenger bag (maybe Steve) in a neutral color (Etoupe or Gold or Brown...)
> Also thinking of a Garden Party in Canvas to use on the beach, however I like to use my LV Speedy 30 in this occasion because I can close it and keep eyes alway from my stuff
> 
> And you guys. What will/would be you next Hermès?



Gorgeous bag!!  I love the Jypsie!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lopesgui said:


> My new Jypsiere 31 em dark brow clemence.
> I always wanted this bag. I think it is so classic and sofisticated. But now I have it I think it is a little heavy and tricky to open and close. I love it but my Evelyne is way more practical and minimalist.
> 
> 
> Next in my Hermes collection will be:
> Halzan in Rouge
> Evelyne GM in Orange (or another citric color for the summer.)
> Kelly depeche in Etoupe
> Birking 40 in Togo black
> A messenger bag (maybe Steve) in a neutral color (Etoupe or Gold or Brown...)
> Also thinking of a Garden Party in Canvas to use on the beach, however I like to use my LV Speedy 30 in this occasion because I can close it and keep eyes alway from my stuff
> 
> And you guys. What will/would be you next Hermès?


Love your Jypsiere


----------



## extrafashion1

making my day a little bit colorfull


----------



## extrafashion1

lopesgui said:


> My new Jypsiere 31 em dark brow clemence.
> I always wanted this bag. I think it is so classic and sofisticated. But now I have it I think it is a little heavy and tricky to open and close. I love it but my Evelyne is way more practical and minimalist.
> 
> 
> Next in my Hermes collection will be:
> Halzan in Rouge
> Evelyne GM in Orange (or another citric color for the summer.)
> Kelly depeche in Etoupe
> Birking 40 in Togo black
> A messenger bag (maybe Steve) in a neutral color (Etoupe or Gold or Brown...)
> Also thinking of a Garden Party in Canvas to use on the beach, however I like to use my LV Speedy 30 in this occasion because I can close it and keep eyes alway from my stuff
> 
> And you guys. What will/would be you next Hermès?


 

I agree with you ... Jypsiere at the beginning is a littlebit confused but with time one person get used to it ... i have the 34 cm and its quit spacious! Mine is in Fjord leather and the color is marron d&#8217;inde


----------



## blueberryjam

extrafashion1 said:


> making my day a little bit colorfull



I  your rainbow!


----------



## Birdonce

Where is airhermes and his modeling in Mai tai's latest blogpost??


----------



## RFSH78

Casual Friday. Bon Weekend everyone.
Amico in Tometo.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

extrafashion1 said:


> making my day a little bit colorfull


So so cool wow


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Lovely H Amico


----------



## Bostonjetset

Men's gavroche Cheval Rectangle. Just a casual splash of color to brighten the day.


----------



## extrafashion1

It's orange/blue kinda day &#128522;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Bostonjetset said:


> Men's gavroche Cheval Rectangle. Just a casual splash of color to brighten the day.


Great color!


----------



## RFSH78

Out with the Jyps today. Happy Saturday.


----------



## csetcos

Bostonjetset said:


> Men's gavroche Cheval Rectangle. Just a casual splash of color to brighten the day.




This looks great!


----------



## Bostonjetset

csetcos said:


> This looks great!



THANKS!  
The men's dept has some fun pieces too and they are actually cheaper than the women's gavroches.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

RFSH78 said:


> View attachment 3046016
> 
> Out with the Jyps today. Happy Saturday.


What color is your Jypsiere? Great color


----------



## RFSH78

LOUKPEACH said:


> What color is your Jypsiere? Great color




Thanks. It's Sapphire.


----------



## vivelebag

extrafashion1 said:


> It's orange/blue kinda day [emoji4]




You are awesome!!!


----------



## vigi1985

allanrvj said:


> Let me do the honors.
> 
> *castorny*:



so cool


----------



## Bostonjetset

"Zip" tie in colorway 01 (azur/ciel/blanc) from S/S 2015. Just in time for an interview next week &#128516;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Bostonjetset said:


> "Zip" tie in colorway 01 (azur/ciel/blanc) from S/S 2015. Just in time for an interview next week &#128516;


So elegant


----------



## Bostonjetset

LOUKPEACH said:


> So elegant



Thanks dear!


----------



## extrafashion1

Happy 4th of July to my American Friends


----------



## extrafashion1

Bostonjetset said:


> Men's gavroche Cheval Rectangle. Just a casual splash of color to brighten the day.



love it! so pretty my dear


----------



## Bostonjetset

extrafashion1 said:


> love it! so pretty my dear



Thank you dear. And I love YOUR blue rodeo charm!!!


----------



## extrafashion1

Bostonjetset said:


> Thank you dear. And I love YOUR blue rodeo charm!!!



Thanks


----------



## child_ho

See my Hermes sneakers, Jypsiere bag with H&M keychain and H logo bracelet.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

child_ho said:


> See my Hermes sneakers, Jypsiere bag with H&M keychain and H logo bracelet.


Beautiful Jypsiere!


----------



## RFSH78

Will be in Melbourne and Sydney in a months time. Looking forward to check out the supplies at these 2 locations.


----------



## Hermezzy

CGORO2 said:


> with my lovely Jet clutch and my matching collier de chien
> 
> View attachment 3025589
> 
> View attachment 3025590
> 
> View attachment 3025591
> 
> 
> I was also trying on a birkin 40cm and the Evelyn
> 
> View attachment 3025592
> 
> View attachment 3025593


All of these items are very chic and look fantastic on you!


----------



## Hermezzy

extrafashion1 said:


> sharing some old photos
> 
> Bags:
> 
> Birkin 40cm in Blue Izmir - clemance - PHW
> Birkin 35cm in Sable - Togo - GHW
> 
> Bracelets:
> 
> Hapi3 in Blue Sapphire - Blue Atoll - Blue Hydra - Rouge H - Fue
> 
> Scarfs:
> 
> 140x140 cm silk scarf
> 140x140 cm silk scarf
> 90x90 cm silk scarf
> 
> Rodeo:
> 
> Anemone/Blue Izmir
> Blue Electric\ Turquoise


Gorgeous B collection!


----------



## Hermezzy

extrafashion1 said:


> making my day a little bit colorfull


Beautiful colors!


----------



## Hermezzy

lopesgui said:


> My new Jypsiere 31 em dark brow clemence.
> I always wanted this bag. I think it is so classic and sofisticated. But now I have it I think it is a little heavy and tricky to open and close. I love it but my Evelyne is way more practical and minimalist.
> 
> 
> Next in my Hermes collection will be:
> Halzan in Rouge
> Evelyne GM in Orange (or another citric color for the summer.)
> Kelly depeche in Etoupe
> Birking 40 in Togo black
> A messenger bag (maybe Steve) in a neutral color (Etoupe or Gold or Brown...)
> Also thinking of a Garden Party in Canvas to use on the beach, however I like to use my LV Speedy 30 in this occasion because I can close it and keep eyes alway from my stuff
> 
> And you guys. What will/would be you next Hermès?


I love your Jypsiere- gorgeous bag


----------



## Hermezzy

extrafashion1 said:


> Happy 4th of July to my American Friends


Stunning and very beautiful- the B is just luminous!


----------



## Hermezzy

child_ho said:


> See my Hermes sneakers, Jypsiere bag with H&M keychain and H logo bracelet.


You wear Hermes so well!


----------



## RealMenWearLV

I've silently creeped this thread for a few months. Every wonderful post and mod shot has aided in fostering an ever-growing interest in Hermès. I made my first H purchase a few weeks ago and received rave reviews when I premiered the item today. I decided to start things off small, but I'm incredibly excited for what's ahead on my H journey (hopefully a Kelly dépêche is in my not too distant future.)


----------



## Bostonjetset

RealMenWearLV said:


> View attachment 3055819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've silently creeped this thread for a few months. Every wonderful post and mod shot has aided in fostering an ever-growing interest in Hermès. I made my first H purchase a few weeks ago and received rave reviews when I premiered the item today. I decided to start things off small, but I'm incredibly excited for what's ahead on my H journey (hopefully a Kelly dépêche is in my not too distant future.)



Beautiful tie!  Welcome to the dangerously slippery H slope!


----------



## designergoods

child_ho said:


> See my Hermes sneakers, Jypsiere bag with H&M keychain and H logo bracelet.


Fabulous...and matches  your shoes!


----------



## designergoods

RealMenWearLV said:


> View attachment 3055819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've silently creeped this thread for a few months. Every wonderful post and mod shot has aided in fostering an ever-growing interest in Hermès. I made my first H purchase a few weeks ago and received rave reviews when I premiered the item today. I decided to start things off small, but I'm incredibly excited for what's ahead on my H journey (hopefully a Kelly dépêche is in my not too distant future.)


congrats! This ties the look and really like the print


----------



## Galop

Today I need some glam!
[emoji184][emoji170][emoji120][emoji154][emoji71]
Shirt: Maison Margiela
Carre: Cest la fête
Rings: H and Cartier


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Galop said:


> Today I need some glam!
> [emoji184][emoji170][emoji120][emoji154][emoji71]
> Shirt: Maison Margiela
> Carre: Cest la fête
> Rings: H and Cartier


So glamorous! yes!!!


----------



## extrafashion1

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous B collection!


 
Thanks Hon!


----------



## Del118

Taking my B for a Spin in London &#128525;


----------



## RealMenWearLV

designergoods said:


> congrats! This ties the look and really like the print







Bostonjetset said:


> Beautiful tie!  Welcome to the dangerously slippery H slope!




Thanks you very much! I'm so happy with it and have purchased a few more ties since then. Their ties are a great and simple example of H's commitment to craftsmanship.


----------



## Acehuche

Del118 said:


> Taking my B for a Spin in London &#128525;



Nice birkin and nice car


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Del118 said:


> Taking my B for a Spin in London &#128525;


Beautiful B and nice car


----------



## Bostonjetset

Galop said:


> Today I need some glam!
> [emoji184][emoji170][emoji120][emoji154][emoji71]
> Shirt: Maison Margiela
> Carre: Cest la fête
> Rings: H and Cartier



Gorgeous!!  
Cest la fête is my holy grail scarf!  One day I will find one for a reasonable price from a reputable seller haha.


----------



## bagidiotic

Galop said:


> Today I need some glam!
> [emoji184][emoji170][emoji120][emoji154][emoji71]
> Shirt: Maison Margiela
> Carre: Cest la fête
> Rings: H and Cartier



Very glam  indeed


----------



## bagidiotic

Del118 said:


> Taking my B for a Spin in London &#128525;



Gorgeous  b need to fasten  seat belt too
Haha


----------



## ferrip

This is awesome. 





extrafashion1 said:


> it's orange/blue kinda day &#128522;


----------



## Del118

Thanks


----------



## Del118

Acehuche said:


> Nice birkin and nice car



Thanks


----------



## Del118

LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful B and nice car



Thanks


----------



## Del118

bagidiotic said:


> Gorgeous  b need to fasten  seat belt too
> Haha



&#128514; thanks


----------



## youssefm

Can't stop with the Izmir's!! Wearing them at home. They're very popular in the Middle East!


----------



## aizawamegamill

youssefm said:


> Can't stop with the Izmir's!! Wearing them at home. They're very popular in the Middle East!




Very nice shoes! And very very nice home!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

youssefm said:


> Can't stop with the Izmir's!! Wearing them at home. They're very popular in the Middle East!



Forget your shoes! I LOVE the room!!!


----------



## youssefm

aizawamegamill said:


> Very nice shoes! And very very nice home!



Thank you!



L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Forget your shoes! I LOVE the room!!!



Hahaha my mother's taste  Thank you!!


----------



## bagidiotic

youssefm said:


> Can't stop with the Izmir's!! Wearing them at home. They're very popular in the Middle East!



This picis so wrong 
Your room is much more beautiful  than that gorgeous izmir  haha


----------



## youssefm

bagidiotic said:


> This picis so wrong
> Your room is much more beautiful  than that gorgeous izmir  haha


Looool guess I put the focus on the wrong aspect  But thank you!


----------



## Yoshi1296

youssefm said:


> Can't stop with the Izmir's!! Wearing them at home. They're very popular in the Middle East!




Your home is stunning! I wanna move in lmaoo!!


----------



## youssefm

Yoshi1296 said:


> Your home is stunning! I wanna move in lmaoo!!


The more the merrier!


----------



## child_ho

youssefm said:


> Can't stop with the Izmir's!! Wearing them at home. They're very popular in the Middle East!


Nice shoes, I like white color. But it is too old for me, I am 21 years old.


----------



## youssefm

child_ho said:


> Nice shoes, I like white color. But it is too old for me, I am 21 years old.


Thankss  I'm 22 but I see everyone in Dubai wearing them too around my age, I don't think they're mature at all!


----------



## spinskybolt

I'm downsizing my Evelynes lately... I used to carry the TGM, then downsized to the GM and now, the PM. Maybe one day I'll use the TPM!




What size Evelyne do you guys normally use?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

youssefm said:


> Can't stop with the Izmir's!! Wearing them at home. They're very popular in the Middle East!


I'd say castle


----------



## extrafashion1

spinskybolt said:


> I'm downsizing my Evelynes lately... I used to carry the TGM, then downsized to the GM and now, the PM. Maybe one day I'll use the TPM!
> 
> View attachment 3063973
> 
> 
> What size Evelyne do you guys normally use?


 
I don't have evelyne till now (planning on one soon  )

I would say I am a TGM/GM kinda person .. I saw a grizzly TGM and BE in GM epsom ,,, I want a red one


----------



## Galop

spinskybolt said:


> I'm downsizing my Evelynes lately... I used to carry the TGM, then downsized to the GM and now, the PM. Maybe one day I'll use the TPM!
> 
> View attachment 3063973
> 
> 
> What size Evelyne do you guys normally use?




Hey, your Evy looks amazing! May i ask which color it is? Greetings [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## spinskybolt

Galop said:


> Hey, your Evy looks amazing! May i ask which color it is? Greetings [emoji5]&#65039;




Thank you Galop. It is blue de prusse in clemence, in PM2.


----------



## averagejoe

spinskybolt said:


> I'm downsizing my Evelynes lately... I used to carry the TGM, then downsized to the GM and now, the PM. Maybe one day I'll use the TPM!
> 
> View attachment 3063973
> 
> 
> What size Evelyne do you guys normally use?



Looking nice!!!


----------



## Del118

My latest find B35 in clemence


----------



## RealMenWearLV

Del118 said:


> My latest find B35 in clemence




Congrats! Your B looks stunning. [emoji7]


----------



## extrafashion1

Del118 said:


> My latest find B35 in clemence



congratulation! it looks pretty! which red is that??


----------



## aizawamegamill

Del118 said:


> My latest find B35 in clemence




Nice!!!!!  Rough Garance? Or Rubis?


----------



## Del118

RealMenWearLV said:


> Congrats! Your B looks stunning. [emoji7]



Thanks


----------



## Del118

extrafashion1 said:


> congratulation! it looks pretty! which red is that??



Thanks ,is rouge casaque on the receipt.


----------



## Del118

aizawamegamill said:


> Nice!!!!!  Rough Garance? Or Rubis?



Thanks, is rouge casaque.


----------



## extrafashion1

Del118 said:


> Thanks ,is rouge casaque on the receipt.



wow  the best red in my opinion  gr8 find


----------



## extrafashion1

B35 in sable with anemone rodeo + anemone saddle + Fendi fur ball


----------



## Bostonjetset

extrafashion1 said:


> B35 in sable with anemone rodeo + anemone saddle + Fendi fur ball



OMG I heart your anemone rodeo!  Anemone is one of the BEST colors for SLGs


----------



## GVL

Del118 said:


> Taking my B for a Spin in London &#128525;



Haha, absolutely in love with the Bag Bug hanging from your car.


----------



## JWiseman

spinskybolt said:


> I'm downsizing my Evelynes lately... I used to carry the TGM, then downsized to the GM and now, the PM. Maybe one day I'll use the TPM!
> 
> View attachment 3063973
> 
> 
> What size Evelyne do you guys normally use?




I have a GM and want to get another Evelyne, just can't decide if I should get another GM or go for the TGM? I'm having such a hard time deciding. Sometimes I think TGM will be just too big....ugh the struggle 

Anyone want to share pics of them with the TGM so I can get some visual imagery?


----------



## aizawamegamill

Del118 said:


> Thanks, is rouge casaque.




Yes. The true red. Casaque! Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## spinskybolt

JWiseman said:


> I have a GM and want to get another Evelyne, just can't decide if I should get another GM or go for the TGM? I'm having such a hard time deciding. Sometimes I think TGM will be just too big....ugh the struggle
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to share pics of them with the TGM so I can get some visual imagery?




Happy to help! This is my Evie TGM in barenia/toile (pics are from 2010)


----------



## MrH

Mix and match today [emoji4]


----------



## Bostonjetset

MrH said:


> Mix and match today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065989



Great stack!  
I always wondered if it is uncomfortable to wear rings on the top halves of the finger as you are doing here; would you say it feels awkward?  Do the rings ever slip off?  I think it can be a cool look but I always worry about that.


----------



## Del118

Thanks you Hermes for the lovely colour belt to match my shoe


----------



## MrH

Bostonjetset said:


> Great stack!
> 
> I always wondered if it is uncomfortable to wear rings on the top halves of the finger as you are doing here; would you say it feels awkward?  Do the rings ever slip off?  I think it can be a cool look but I always worry about that.




Hi 
Well I feel very comfortable to wear the ring like that [emoji4] the ring quite hard to slip off if u wear the right size [emoji4]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

spinskybolt said:


> Happy to help! This is my Evie TGM in barenia/toile (pics are from 2010)
> 
> View attachment 3065170
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065171
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065172


cool evelyne


----------



## RFSH78

To the gym with Victoria 43 today.


----------



## child_ho

I purchased a Hermes Lindy 26cm size in Red(2R) color, and a cutie blue horse.


----------



## child_ho

Please help, please comment, which one is better ?

- Hermes Kelly dog bracelet in silver, size S, the size is just fit on my hand.

- Hermes Kelly double tour bracelet in silver, size M, fit size for me.

- Hermes Kelly double tour bracelet in gold, size S, just fit.


----------



## Bostonjetset

child_ho said:


> Please help, please comment, which one is better ?
> 
> - Hermes Kelly dog bracelet in silver, size S, the size is just fit on my hand.
> 
> - Hermes Kelly double tour bracelet in silver, size M, fit size for me.
> 
> - Hermes Kelly double tour bracelet in gold, size S, just fit.



I vote for the Kelly double tour in silver.  Not only does it fit you best but I think it has the best look.  Also, I prefer PHW for "fashion" jewelry as gold plating can look bad when it ages.


----------



## ak3

Kelly dog


----------



## LOUKPEACH

child_ho said:


> I purchased a Hermes Lindy 26cm size in Red(2R) color, and a cutie blue horse.


So in love with your collection. Linda 26 is so hard to get you are so lucky


----------



## child_ho

Bostonjetset said:


> I vote for the Kelly double tour in silver.  Not only does it fit you best but I think it has the best look.  Also, I prefer PHW for "fashion" jewelry as gold plating can look bad when it ages.


Thanks for you comment


----------



## child_ho

ak3 said:


> Kelly dog


 Thanks for your comment, I really love it Kelly Dog bracelet.


----------



## child_ho

LOUKPEACH said:


> So in love with your collection. Linda 26 is so hard to get you are so lucky


 Thanks. Ya, I just waiting around 1.5 month.


----------



## Galop

Hey guys, I need your help [emoji4]:
Do you think a Victoria II (35cm) is too small for a guy? I would like to use it as a work bag... Do you think its too small? Is Victoria a Unisex bag?
Thank you so much!


----------



## spinskybolt

Galop said:


> Hey guys, I need your help [emoji4]:
> Do you think a Victoria II (35cm) is too small for a guy? I would like to use it as a work bag... Do you think its too small? Is Victoria a Unisex bag?
> Thank you so much!




I think it depends on your built and frame. If you don't want to come across as too feminine maybe the 42 would be a better choice. It can fit a lot too!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hey guys! I was wondering if anyone has this trifold citizen twill wallet? I'm really considering getting this one but there is very little info on it. Does anyone here have one? What do you think of it?


----------



## VuittonPrince

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hey guys! I was wondering if anyone has this trifold citizen twill wallet? I'm really considering getting this one but there is very little info on it. Does anyone here have one? What do you think of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070387



YouTube Hermes wallet, cormac IRL, has one


----------



## mashedpotato

Galop said:


> Hey guys, I need your help [emoji4]:
> Do you think a Victoria II (35cm) is too small for a guy? I would like to use it as a work bag... Do you think its too small? Is Victoria a Unisex bag?
> Thank you so much!


Yes it depends on your height and build.


----------



## Yoshi1296

VuittonPrince said:


> YouTube Hermes wallet, cormac IRL, has one




Awesome thanks so much!!


----------



## RFSH78

Was wondering what are some H clutches suitable for men as well. Ideas?


----------



## child_ho

Oh my god, very love my new Hermes watches. I want change the straps, what color is better?

- Hermes Heure H TGM Automatic in black color.


----------



## Christofle

child_ho said:


> Oh my god, very love my new Hermes watches. I want change the straps, what color is better?
> 
> - Hermes Heure H TGM Automatic in black color.



Brown shagreen or something in barenia?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

My Hermes Nomade in white Epsom strap 
Kinetic powered watch (the automatic mechanism charges the rechargeable battery inside the watch)
My trusty summer watch!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

child_ho said:


> Oh my god, very love my new Hermes watches. I want change the straps, what color is better?
> 
> - Hermes Heure H TGM Automatic in black color.


Classic piece


----------



## lopesgui

Del118 said:


> Taking my B for a Spin in London &#55357;&#56845;


Beautiful birkin. What's the color?


----------



## WilliamLion

RFSH78 said:


> Was wondering what are some H clutches suitable for men as well. Ideas?



Last time I saw Etriviere Clutch in Wall St boutique, now I'm regretting I didn't take it. Besides this, I think Jet is also a nice one


----------



## bagidiotic

RFSH78 said:


> Was wondering what are some H clutches suitable for men as well. Ideas?



Etrivieve
Jet
Jige portfolio 
Pliplat
Behop gm


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

RFSH78 said:


> Was wondering what are some H clutches suitable for men as well. Ideas?



I have a Jige in Black Epsom - that is probably the only one I can think of... And I hardly uses it. Most clutches IMHO are pretty to look at but NOT practical. 
Then again ... So many of you guys can pull off the nicest H items. I guess the sky is the limit really )))


----------



## Del118

lopesgui said:


> Beautiful birkin. What's the color?



Thanks it's chocolate


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Del118 said:


> Thanks it's chocolate


Love your bag


----------



## ChanelChap

Anyone have the name or info on this shoulder bag from the FW Men's show?


----------



## chenkdon

I am new to the site.. 
This is what i got from my SA last month. HAC40 Ocean Blue GHW.
Somehow the lighting makes it look greenish, but it's a really black....ish blue.


----------



## pretty99

ChanelChap said:


> Anyone have the name or info on this shoulder bag from the FW Men's show?
> 
> View attachment 3074229



cabas city its around 6000 euro.
the material for the inside bag is similar to evercolor but softer called taurillon Cristobal, the tote bag is vache hunter.
comes in classic color black/plomb, rouge H/rougeH, indigo/plomb for FW15
fantastic bag.............hope can get one soon


----------



## bagidiotic

ChanelChap said:


> Anyone have the name or info on this shoulder bag from the FW Men's show?
> 
> View attachment 3074229



Nice style really
It doesnt look heavy i hope
Must get one for dh


----------



## bagidiotic

chenkdon said:


> I am new to the site..
> This is what i got from my SA last month. HAC40 Ocean Blue GHW.
> Somehow the lighting makes it look greenish, but it's a really black....ish blue.



That's a very handsome bag
Awesome


----------



## spinskybolt

chenkdon said:


> I am new to the site..
> This is what i got from my SA last month. HAC40 Ocean Blue GHW.
> Somehow the lighting makes it look greenish, but it's a really black....ish blue.




That's a very handsome bag! Use it in good health.


----------



## CenterStageBLN

On a wonderful day like today...


----------



## Yoshi1296

CenterStageBLN said:


> On a wonderful day like today...




Omg I know this is off topic but your tattoo is beautiful! And I love that shade of orange on your bag!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

CenterStageBLN said:


> On a wonderful day like today...



Gorgeous HAC!  And the classic H orange matches the inside of your fly!  HAHA


----------



## averagejoe

CenterStageBLN said:


> On a wonderful day like today...



WOW! I love your bag!


----------



## averagejoe

chenkdon said:


> I am new to the site..
> This is what i got from my SA last month. HAC40 Ocean Blue GHW.
> Somehow the lighting makes it look greenish, but it's a really black....ish blue.



The leather is gorgeous!!! Congratulations!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Yoshi1296 said:


> Omg I know this is off topic but your tattoo is beautiful! And I love that shade of orange on your bag!!



Thank you very much, Yoshi1296! I love my tattoos and though I get a few looks every now and then I like to carry both - my tattoos and my bags!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Bostonjetset said:


> Gorgeous HAC!  And the classic H orange matches the inside of your fly!  HAHA



Thank you so much, Bostonjetset! Just a coincidence - matching my HAC50 with a Dsquared-jeans.


----------



## CenterStageBLN

averagejoe said:


> WOW! I love your bag!



Thank you, averagejoe! Love it, too - perfect for a weekend trip.


----------



## doves75

chenkdon said:


> I am new to the site..
> This is what i got from my SA last month. HAC40 Ocean Blue GHW.
> Somehow the lighting makes it look greenish, but it's a really black....ish blue.




It does look like green. I have blue ocean bag and I love the color. Congrats on your new HAC!! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



CenterStageBLN said:


> On a wonderful day like today...




Love your style [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;.


----------



## Del118

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love your bag



Thanks &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Love your style [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;.[/QUOTE]

Thank you very much!


----------



## maxxout

Del118 said:


> Thanks it's chocolate



Wonderful color. I love a good neutral with character and depth. 



CenterStageBLN said:


> On a wonderful day like today...



With those arms and that bag, you could take over the world.


----------



## CenterStageBLN

maxxout said:


> With those arms and that bag, you could take over the world.



Thank you so much, maxxout! Still working on my arms!


----------



## mashedpotato

CenterStageBLN said:


> On a wonderful day like today...


Gorgeous bag. It was really attractive and appealing to the eyes. i admire the shades of orange. Wonderful choice.


----------



## mashedpotato

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My Hermes Nomade in white Epsom strap
> Kinetic powered watch (the automatic mechanism charges the rechargeable battery inside the watch)
> My trusty summer watch!


Beautiful. It is an elegant looking watch. Color is excellent choice.


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Venturing over from LV land 

Got my first goodie!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

TAZxSPIN said:


> Venturing over from LV land
> 
> Got my first goodie!


Cool!


----------



## Bostonjetset

TAZxSPIN said:


> Venturing over from LV land
> 
> Got my first goodie!



Welcome to the orange side!!  Great color on that bracelet!!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

LOUKPEACH said:


> Cool!



Thanks!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Bostonjetset said:


> Welcome to the orange side!!  Great color on that bracelet!!



Thank you! Green is a great color!


----------



## bagidiotic

TAZxSPIN said:


> Venturing over from LV land
> 
> Got my first goodie!



Nice clic
But this passion  is toxic haha
Beware


----------



## jmen

What a mesmerizing, shade -- very classy!   Great choice.


----------



## CenterStageBLN

TAZxSPIN said:


> Venturing over from LV land
> 
> Got my first goodie!



Welcome to the world of H-addiction!


----------



## CartierLVer

TAZxSPIN said:


> Venturing over from LV land
> 
> Got my first goodie!



CHEATER!!! 

jk! enjoy!!!


----------



## Luvbolide

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> And in bracelet form





Wow, I REALLY love this look!!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

bagidiotic said:


> Nice clic
> But this passion  is toxic haha
> Beware



Yes, I want more colors already.. &#128521;


----------



## hideyoshi

Del118 said:


> Thanks it's chocolate



Great color !!!


----------



## OfBirkinsAndMen

Came back from H milan with this beautiful steve caporal (28) in ebene TC and bleu saphir CM


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

OfBirkinsAndMen said:


> Came back from H milan with this beautiful steve caporal (28) in ebene TC and bleu saphir CM



Lovely bag!


----------



## aizawamegamill

OfBirkinsAndMen said:


> Came back from H milan with this beautiful steve caporal (28) in ebene TC and bleu saphir CM




Very nice.  The clemence leather must be very soft and creamy.


----------



## Bostonjetset

OfBirkinsAndMen said:


> Came back from H milan with this beautiful steve caporal (28) in ebene TC and bleu saphir CM



Oh so stunning!  That Bleu Saphir interior is so luscious!!


----------



## averagejoe

OfBirkinsAndMen said:


> Came back from H milan with this beautiful steve caporal (28) in ebene TC and bleu saphir CM



Very nice bag! Congratulations!


----------



## ValleyO

Loved this bag from the spring show; looks like an open-top tote version of the Arion?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

OfBirkinsAndMen said:


> Came back from H milan with this beautiful steve caporal (28) in ebene TC and bleu saphir CM


Congrats that's nice!


----------



## Del118

My latest find Everyne 29cm in chocolate...


----------



## Zookzik

yummmm


----------



## Zookzik

pretty99 said:


> cabas city its around 6000 euro.
> 
> the material for the inside bag is similar to evercolor but softer called taurillon Cristobal, the tote bag is vache hunter.
> 
> comes in classic color black/plomb, rouge H/rougeH, indigo/plomb for FW15
> 
> fantastic bag.............hope can get one soon




Wow nice bag!!


----------



## Chic Overload

Definitely not my first Hermes goodie, but more so my first Hermes bag. Now I'm addicted to their bags. #bringonthekelly


----------



## Bostonjetset

Chic Overload said:


> Definitely not my first Hermes goodie, but more so my first Hermes bag. Now I'm addicted to their bags. #bringonthekelly



Very chic!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Wrist game today. Cheval Rectangle gavroche with Mors ring.


----------



## averagejoe

Chic Overload said:


> Definitely not my first Hermes goodie, but more so my first Hermes bag. Now I'm addicted to their bags. #bringonthekelly



Looking so cool and chic there!


----------



## averagejoe

Bostonjetset said:


> Wrist game today. Cheval Rectangle gavroche with Mors ring.



I LOVE the horsebit on this. Really nice!


----------



## child_ho

Share your style if you are wearing Hermes goods.

Here is my style on today:

- Hermes Herbag 39cm, with scarf and chain
- Hermes leather bracelet on left hand
- Hermes H Hour watches, with diamond ring on right hand


----------



## child_ho

Chic Overload said:


> Definitely not my first Hermes goodie, but more so my first Hermes bag. Now I'm addicted to their bags. #bringonthekelly


Amazing, I like your style wearing Hermes Evelyne bag.


----------



## child_ho

bostonjetset said:


> wrist game today. Cheval rectangle gavroche with mors ring.


cooool!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Chic Overload said:


> Definitely not my first Hermes goodie, but more so my first Hermes bag. Now I'm addicted to their bags. #bringonthekelly



Simple and  easy 
Good


----------



## bagidiotic

Bostonjetset said:


> Wrist game today. Cheval Rectangle gavroche with Mors ring.



Nice style 
I must try it too


----------



## bagidiotic

child_ho said:


> Share your style if you are wearing Hermes goods.
> 
> Here is my style on today:
> 
> - Hermes Herbag 39cm, with scarf and chain
> - Hermes leather bracelet on left hand
> - Hermes H Hour watches, with diamond ring on right hand



You're  ready for weekends  cheers


----------



## aube

TAZxSPIN said:


> Venturing over from LV land
> 
> Got my first goodie!


My I know what is your nice ring? TAZxSPIN

Thanks in advance..!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

aube said:


> My I know what is your nice ring? TAZxSPIN
> 
> Thanks in advance..!



It's from Tiffany & Co. I wanted some bling bling for my wedding band too &#128515;


----------



## Bostonjetset

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE the horsebit on this. Really nice!



Thanks!!  



child_ho said:


> Share your style if you are wearing Hermes goods.
> 
> Here is my style on today:
> 
> - Hermes Herbag 39cm, with scarf and chain
> - Hermes leather bracelet on left hand
> - Hermes H Hour watches, with diamond ring on right hand





child_ho said:


> cooool!!!



Thank you!! 
I love that Herbag!!!  Fabulous color.



bagidiotic said:


> Nice style
> I must try it too



Thanks!


----------



## aube

TAZxSPIN said:


> It's from Tiffany & Co. I wanted some bling bling for my wedding band too &#128515;


Thanks a lot! It's gorgeous..!


----------



## averagejoe

child_ho said:


> Share your style if you are wearing Hermes goods.
> 
> Here is my style on today:
> 
> - Hermes Herbag 39cm, with scarf and chain
> - Hermes leather bracelet on left hand
> - Hermes H Hour watches, with diamond ring on right hand



Looking good! Nice colour-coordination.


----------



## MrH

My Mr H family out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## roy40

I thought this picture was too good not to share from IG. I love the effortless and masculine (and so Italian) manner in which this guy uses his scarf to add texture and color to his otherwise monochromatic outfit. [emoji7]


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> View attachment 3088857
> 
> 
> I thought this picture was too good not to share from IG. I love the effortless and masculine (and so Italian) manner in which this guy uses his scarf to add texture and color to his otherwise monochromatic outfit. [emoji7]



What a stunning ensemble!!! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

roy40 said:


> View attachment 3088857
> 
> 
> I thought this picture was too good not to share from IG. I love the effortless and masculine (and so Italian) manner in which this guy uses his scarf to add texture and color to his otherwise monochromatic outfit. [emoji7]


You are so cool for the Summer


----------



## averagejoe

roy40 said:


> View attachment 3088857
> 
> 
> I thought this picture was too good not to share from IG. I love the effortless and masculine (and so Italian) manner in which this guy uses his scarf to add texture and color to his otherwise monochromatic outfit. [emoji7]



It is a very nice touch!


----------



## bagidiotic

roy40 said:


> View attachment 3088857
> 
> 
> I thought this picture was too good not to share from IG. I love the effortless and masculine (and so Italian) manner in which this guy uses his scarf to add texture and color to his otherwise monochromatic outfit. [emoji7]



Ita
Chic stylish


----------



## extrafashion1

Galop said:


> Hey guys, I need your help [emoji4]:
> Do you think a Victoria II (35cm) is too small for a guy? I would like to use it as a work bag... Do you think its too small? Is Victoria a Unisex bag?
> Thank you so much!


 
I love this bag and i am planning to get one soon also for work! 

In my opinion its a practical bag for everyday .. specially if it was in black or gold 

what you usually carry on your bag will help you to decide wather its a snall bag or big bag for you! 

good luck


----------



## Nikonina

roy40 said:


> View attachment 3088857
> 
> 
> I thought this picture was too good not to share from IG. I love the effortless and masculine (and so Italian) manner in which this guy uses his scarf to add texture and color to his otherwise monochromatic outfit. [emoji7]




Very chic


----------



## child_ho

I purchased a CDC bracelet in 925 silver, and classic Hermes d'ancre bracelet in 18k gold. Which one is better you think ?


----------



## Christofle

child_ho said:


> I purchased a CDC bracelet in 925 silver, and classic Hermes d'ancre bracelet in 18k gold. Which one is better you think ?



Chaine d'ancre! But I sail...so it was an easy choice.


----------



## bagidiotic

child_ho said:


> I purchased a CDC bracelet in 925 silver, and classic Hermes d'ancre bracelet in 18k gold. Which one is better you think ?



Cdc silver more macho lol


----------



## Bostonjetset

child_ho said:


> I purchased a CDC bracelet in 925 silver, and classic Hermes d'ancre bracelet in 18k gold. Which one is better you think ?


 
Wow!  Both are so beautiful!  I usually prefer gold jewelry but I love the look of the small CDC bangle!


----------



## averagejoe

child_ho said:


> I purchased a CDC bracelet in 925 silver, and classic Hermes d'ancre bracelet in 18k gold. Which one is better you think ?



I prefer the look of the silver. It's edgier than the gold.


----------



## Nikonina

child_ho said:


> I purchased a CDC bracelet in 925 silver, and classic Hermes d'ancre bracelet in 18k gold. Which one is better you think ?




Vote for CDC


----------



## pretty99

CDC is nice but it's super hard to getting in and out of


----------



## alterego

roy40 said:


> View attachment 3088857
> 
> 
> I thought this picture was too good not to share from IG. I love the effortless and masculine (and so Italian) manner in which this guy uses his scarf to add texture and color to his otherwise monochromatic outfit. [emoji7]


What a great inspirational shot. His confidence really makes the look.


----------



## child_ho

Yes, I like CDC bracelet more then the other one. Thank you for your comment. Hope see your share.


----------



## Galop

I vote for CDC, too [emoji106]


----------



## Nikonina

Vote for CDC


----------



## Prada Prince

I'd say CDC too...


----------



## lotte666

Hi all gentlemen, first time posting on this thread.
I got my first ever H bag recently. It is a K35 in black colour. I love it so much. Just want to ask, is it too small for me, or just right? Any comment is welcome


----------



## Bostonjetset

lotte666 said:


> Hi all gentlemen, first time posting on this thread.
> I got my first ever H bag recently. It is a K35 in black colour. I love it so much. Just want to ask, is it too small for me, or just right? Any comment is welcome



It's perfect!!


----------



## MrH

Been a long wait for this baby "Kelly 40 etain" [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## lotte666

MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "Kelly 40 etain" [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092016
> View attachment 3092017
> View attachment 3092018


 
That's a real nice baby. Love it...


----------



## darrentgh

MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "Kelly 40 etain" [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092016
> View attachment 3092017
> View attachment 3092018



Just nice &#128521;.. congrats.. Does 40 always come with amazon strap?


----------



## MrH

darrentgh said:


> Just nice [emoji6].. congrats.. Does 40 always come with amazon strap?




K40 doesn't come with Amazon strap  u need to order it or when u order ur k40 u can ask for Amazon strap


----------



## MrH

lotte666 said:


> That's a real nice baby. Love it...




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "Kelly 40 etain" [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092016
> View attachment 3092017
> View attachment 3092018


What you have!!!


----------



## darrentgh

MrH said:


> K40 doesn't come with Amazon strap  u need to order it or when u order ur k40 u can ask for Amazon strap



Thanks for the info.. &#9786;..


----------



## lotte666

Thanks &#128521;


----------



## Del118

MrH said:


> K40 doesn't come with Amazon strap  u need to order it or when u order ur k40 u can ask for Amazon strap



Hi, may I ask are H still taking order for Kelly and Birkin ?
In Eupore only first come first serve.

Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

lotte666 said:


> Hi all gentlemen, first time posting on this thread.
> I got my first ever H bag recently. It is a K35 in black colour. I love it so much. Just want to ask, is it too small for me, or just right? Any comment is welcome



Looks good on you. You can even carry it like a portfolio sometimes instead of carrying it with the handle.


----------



## averagejoe

MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "Kelly 40 etain" [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092016
> View attachment 3092017
> View attachment 3092018



Gorgeous!


----------



## JWiseman

MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "Kelly 40 etain" [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092016
> View attachment 3092017
> View attachment 3092018



So so nice! Looks great on you!


----------



## RFSH78

Clic Clac day in Melbourne.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

RFSH78 said:


> View attachment 3093123
> 
> Clic Clac day in Melbourne.


cool!


----------



## MrH

Shoes shopping again [emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## MrH

Del118 said:


> Hi, may I ask are H still taking order for Kelly and Birkin ?
> 
> In Eupore only first come first serve.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I think they still taking order but depent on which store u normally shopping at


----------



## PrestigeH

First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. New members to the family. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Bostonjetset

PrestigeH said:


> First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. New members to the family. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3094231



So fabulous!


----------



## roy40

PrestigeH said:


> First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. New members to the family. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3094231



LOVE THIS! Gorgeous contribution.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bostonjetset said:


> So fabulous!




Thank you. I love the evercolour.[emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

roy40 said:


> LOVE THIS! Gorgeous contribution.




Many Thanks.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> Shoes shopping again [emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093507
> View attachment 3093508
> View attachment 3093509


You are so cool for the Summer!


----------



## RFSH78

Couldn't resist a little H Shopping.


----------



## bagidiotic

PrestigeH said:


> First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. New members to the family. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3094231



So special  
Hardly see this style
Glad it works on you
Congrats


----------



## PrestigeH

bagidiotic said:


> So special
> Hardly see this style
> Glad it works on you
> Congrats




Thank you. Was planning to get something else but these came along as a surprise. Couldn't resist. [emoji16]


----------



## Del118

MrH said:


> I think they still taking order but depent on which store u normally shopping at



Thanks for the info


----------



## Del118

MrH said:


> Shoes shopping again [emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093507
> View attachment 3093508
> View attachment 3093509



Nice &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MrH

Del118 said:


> Thanks for the info




Welcome [emoji4]


----------



## Mandy_Candy

Hey guys!

Would love to see some Sac a Depeches in action!


----------



## VuittonPrince

PrestigeH said:


> First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. New members to the family. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3094231



Love the maxi and great charm pairing


----------



## PrestigeH

VuittonPrince said:


> Love the maxi and great charm pairing




Thank you very much.


----------



## Del118

My new clic HH , not sure if this is too small but I like the colour : bronze


----------



## child_ho

Here is my Hermes Jypsiere bag, all is 34cm size good for men. Which color you like ?


----------



## JWiseman

child_ho said:


> Here is my Hermes Jypsiere bag, all is 34cm size good for men. Which color you like ?



Jaune, Bleu Electrique, Gris T???

I'll take the BE! LOVE them!


----------



## bagidiotic

child_ho said:


> Here is my Hermes Jypsiere bag, all is 34cm size good for men. Which color you like ?



Yellow


----------



## PrestigeH

All of them [emoji12]


----------



## lotte666

All are nice colours, so all of them please &#128513;


----------



## PrestigeH

Time for work. Have a great day!


----------



## Del118

Behapi simple tour bracelet in sombrero noir & blue saphir swift leather


----------



## JWiseman

PrestigeH said:


> Time for work. Have a great day!
> 
> View attachment 3096299



Love this! What size is your Her Bag??


----------



## PrestigeH

JWiseman said:


> Love this! What size is your Her Bag??




I think is 40


----------



## VuittonPrince

PrestigeH said:


> Time for work. Have a great day!
> 
> View attachment 3096299



I've been wanting a her bag lately.  Style is growing on me


----------



## PrestigeH

VuittonPrince said:


> I've been wanting a her bag lately.  Style is growing on me




Go for it. [emoji2]. For me I remove the strap so I can hand carry it. Prefer this way.


----------



## PrestigeH

My small collection. Have a great day/ evening to all.


----------



## doves75

PrestigeH said:


> My small collection. Have a great day/ evening to all.
> 
> View attachment 3097282




What nice diverse collection PrestigeH!! [emoji106][emoji170][emoji106]


----------



## PrestigeH

doves75 said:


> What nice diverse collection PrestigeH!! [emoji106][emoji170][emoji106]




Thank u. [emoji51]


----------



## aizawamegamill

Nice collection! Could you please specify them? 

40 HAC in blue de galice? 
40 Birkin in Etain?
Bolide relax in Etoupe?
Maxi box in ?


----------



## PrestigeH

aizawamegamill said:


> Nice collection! Could you please specify them?
> 
> 40 HAC in blue de galice?
> 40 Birkin in Etain?
> Bolide relax in Etoupe?
> Maxi box in ?




Hi the maxibox and hac are the same colour. Only leather difference


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Del118 said:


> Behapi simple tour bracelet in sombrero noir & blue saphir swift leather


Cool!


----------



## averagejoe

PrestigeH said:


> My small collection. Have a great day/ evening to all.
> 
> View attachment 3097282


----------



## averagejoe

PrestigeH said:


> Time for work. Have a great day!
> 
> View attachment 3096299



I love it!


----------



## child_ho

PrestigeH said:


> My small collection. Have a great day/ evening to all.
> 
> View attachment 3097282


Oh my god, Very love your bag!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

averagejoe said:


> I love it!




Thank u


----------



## hideyoshi

Finally got this handsome bag in my colection. Clemence Alfred, etoupe color. 
Very comfortable to carry.


----------



## PrestigeH

child_ho said:


> Oh my god, Very love your bag!!!




Thank u very much. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

hideyoshi said:


> Finally got this handsome bag in my colection. Clemence Alfred, etoupe color.
> 
> Very comfortable to carry.




Love the colour and leather.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

hideyoshi said:


> Finally got this handsome bag in my colection. Clemence Alfred, etoupe color.
> Very comfortable to carry.



I am always very fond of Sac Alfred


----------



## averagejoe

hideyoshi said:


> Finally got this handsome bag in my colection. Clemence Alfred, etoupe color.
> Very comfortable to carry.



Wow the leather looks sumptuous and thick! Congratulations!


----------



## bagidiotic

hideyoshi said:


> Finally got this handsome bag in my colection. Clemence Alfred, etoupe color.
> Very comfortable to carry.



Congrats
Nice and  chic bag


----------



## aizawamegamill

hideyoshi said:


> Finally got this handsome bag in my colection. Clemence Alfred, etoupe color.
> 
> Very comfortable to carry.




Very nice! There are so many Hermes bags that look so chic.  This one is one of them!


----------



## PrestigeH

Got a Ralph Lauren Ricky bag to go with Hermes accessories.


----------



## averagejoe

PrestigeH said:


> Got a Ralph Lauren Ricky bag to go with Hermes accessories.
> View attachment 3098370



They look like they belong together


----------



## Galop

In love [emoji95][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji95]

Instagram: how_to_be_parisian


----------



## doves75

Galop said:


> In love [emoji95][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji95]
> 
> Instagram: how_to_be_parisian




Very nice Galop!! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
Are you wearing a L or XL? Do you know how many grams this CDC weigh?


----------



## Galop

doves75 said:


> Very nice Galop!! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
> Are you wearing a L or XL? Do you know how many grams this CDC weigh?




Thank you [emoji8]
It's XL, was very hard to find... I think its about 290 grams. It's very heavy, but it's an amazing and stunning work of art... After 2-3 times of wearing, it's comfortable [emoji6]
Greetings [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

averagejoe said:


> They look like they belong together




Lol yes they seem to match really well.


----------



## doves75

Galop said:


> Thank you [emoji8]
> It's XL, was very hard to find... I think its about 290 grams. It's very heavy, but it's an amazing and stunning work of art... After 2-3 times of wearing, it's comfortable [emoji6]
> Greetings [emoji8]




Thanks for the info Galop!! I need to wear XL too...L is too tight. I'm just still afraid of the scratch since it's all silver. Thanks for sharing, one day I will pull the trigger for sho!! [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## PrestigeH

Happy Sunday to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## bagidiotic

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3099338



You have gd collection


----------



## PrestigeH

bagidiotic said:


> You have gd collection




Thank you Bagidiotic. Have a good Sunday too. [emoji3]


----------



## bagidiotic

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3099338



Are they 35 or 40?
What color description


----------



## PrestigeH

bagidiotic said:


> Are they 35 or 40?
> What color description




Hi Bagidiotic. They are 40. One is Gris T I think. The other one is Malachite but camera seems to show more green.


----------



## andee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Bagidiotic. They are 40. One is Gris T I think. The other one is Malachite but camera seems to show more green.




I saw a beautiful 45 bolide on ebay today. It would work for one of the guys.
I think it was barenia.


----------



## PrestigeH

andee said:


> I saw a beautiful 45 bolide on ebay today. It would work for one of the guys.
> 
> I think it was barenia.




Hi Andee please share link. Today I am out with Mr Bearn.


----------



## andee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Andee please share link. Today I am out with Mr Bearn.
> 
> View attachment 3099459



Mr.Bearn is very handsome.

I am falling asleep, but think this is the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261995172185?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I would have it sent directly to docride for conditioning.


----------



## PrestigeH

andee said:


> Mr.Bearn is very handsome.
> 
> 
> 
> I am falling asleep, but think this is the link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261995172185?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> I would have it sent directly to docride for conditioning.




Thank you Andee


----------



## JWiseman

PrestigeH said:


> Got a Ralph Lauren Ricky bag to go with Hermes accessories.
> View attachment 3098370



Ohhh I LOVE that RL Ricky, what size is it?!


----------



## PrestigeH

JWiseman said:


> Ohhh I LOVE that RL Ricky, what size is it?!




Hi JWiseman thank u. It is 40.


----------



## bagidiotic

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Bagidiotic. They are 40. One is Gris T I think. The other one is Malachite but camera seems to show more green.











PrestigeH said:


> Hi Andee please share link. Today I am out with Mr Bearn.
> 
> View attachment 3099459



Beautiful  vivid  colours 
You're  lucky to get nicer  colors 
Your sa must be gd


----------



## PrestigeH

bagidiotic said:


> Beautiful  vivid  colours
> You're  lucky to get nicer  colors
> Your sa must be gd




Yes I am blessed with a good SA.


----------



## averagejoe

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3099338



 Wow!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Galop said:


> In love [emoji95][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji95]
> 
> Instagram: how_to_be_parisian


hi, is this an all silver CDC? 
my SA told me that it only comes in size S...


----------



## Galop

CenterStageBLN said:


> hi, is this an all silver CDC?
> 
> my SA told me that it only comes in size S...




Hi [emoji6]
Yes, it's full silver and it comes in more sizes than S. Your SA told you wrong information. My CDC is size XL, searched after it for about half an year... On the european h.com, there is one in size LG at the moment [emoji6]... And one in S...
Hope i could help you?! [emoji8]


----------



## averagejoe

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Andee please share link. Today I am out with Mr Bearn.
> 
> View attachment 3099459



You have a lot of amazing H pieces!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Galop said:


> Hi [emoji6]
> Yes, it's full silver and it comes in more sizes than S. Your SA told you wrong information. My CDC is size XL, searched after it for about half an year... On the european h.com, there is one in size LG at the moment [emoji6]... And one in S...
> Hope i could help you?! [emoji8]


thank you! maybe i misunderstood my SA...

i tried size S, but it was too small - i could fit it around my wrist, but it wasn't able to move the slightest bit...


----------



## PrestigeH

averagejoe said:


> You have a lot of amazing H pieces!




Thank you Joe.


----------



## MrH

Wearing my new baby "quicker" love it and comfy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

MrH said:


> Wearing my new baby "quicker" love it and comfy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101622
> View attachment 3101623




Beautiful Cdc. Love the colour.


----------



## MrH

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful Cdc. Love the colour.




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## hideyoshi

Originally Posted by hideyoshi
Finally got this handsome bag in my colection. Clemence Alfred, etoupe color. 
Very comfortable to carry.

I am always very fond of Sac Alfred 



Originally Posted by hideyoshi
Finally got this handsome bag in my colection. Clemence Alfred, etoupe color. 
Very comfortable to carry.

Wow the leather looks sumptuous and thick! Congratulations!



Originally Posted by hideyoshi
Finally got this handsome bag in my colection. Clemence Alfred, etoupe color. 
Very comfortable to carry.

Congrats
Nice and chic bag



Originally Posted by hideyoshi
Finally got this handsome bag in my colection. Clemence Alfred, etoupe color. 
Very comfortable to carry.

Very nice! There are so many Hermes bags that look so chic. This one is one of them!



THANKS


----------



## hermes fans

MrH said:


> Wearing my new baby "quicker" love it and comfy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101622
> View attachment 3101623



The pair of shoes are very nice. Do you know the name of it?


----------



## hermes fans

MrH said:


> My Mr H family out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088827



It's nice to see your H colleciton. Mr. H 

May I know the colour of your CDC please? white or craie or something else?


----------



## lopesgui

Just put the strap of my Evelyne in my Jypsiere. I think the colors matched quite well!


----------



## PrestigeH

lopesgui said:


> Just put the strap of my Evelyne in my Jypsiere. I think the colors matched quite well!




Good match. Need a charm in the same colour as the strap. What do you think? [emoji3]


----------



## lopesgui

PrestigeH said:


> Good match. Need a charm in the same colour as the strap. What do you think? [emoji3]


Good idea!


----------



## bagidiotic

lopesgui said:


> Just put the strap of my Evelyne in my Jypsiere. I think the colors matched quite well!



Cool
Your own amazone  creation  haha
Limited edition  exclusively  yours


----------



## MrH

hermes fans said:


> It's nice to see your H colleciton. Mr. H
> 
> 
> 
> May I know the colour of your CDC please? white or craie or something else?




Thx[emoji4] anyway my CDC colour is chalk white    With rose gold plated clasp [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

hermes fans said:


> The pair of shoes are very nice. Do you know the name of it?




My sneakers is call quicker [emoji4]


----------



## cotonblanc

Cashmere knit t-shirt with silver perfume pendant on leather cord. Next, Behapi GM  one of my favourite bracelets to wear. No bags, yet. Doubt my lifestyle will actually need one but who knows. Never say never.


----------



## Bostonjetset

cotonblanc said:


> Cashmere knit t-shirt with silver perfume pendant on leather cord. Next, Behapi GM  one of my favourite bracelets to wear. No bags, yet. Doubt my lifestyle will actually need one but who knows. Never say never.



Very chic!  I love that perfume pendant!  I have seem a few floating around on the 'bay" and considered getting one but this is the first time I have seen it modeled.  VERY NICE!  Your whole outfit is quite smart.


----------



## cotonblanc

Bostonjetset said:


> Very chic!  I love that perfume pendant!  I have seem a few floating around on the 'bay" and considered getting one but this is the first time I have seen it modeled.  VERY NICE!  Your whole outfit is quite smart.






Thank you! Yes, I am contemplating a few more other pieces with the leather cord. It's such an easy way to lift a look without overbearing it. Consider getting one or two!


----------



## hideyoshi

lopesgui said:


> Just put the strap of my Evelyne in my Jypsiere. I think the colors matched quite well!



Nice !


----------



## averagejoe

cotonblanc said:


> Cashmere knit t-shirt with silver perfume pendant on leather cord. Next, Behapi GM  one of my favourite bracelets to wear. No bags, yet. Doubt my lifestyle will actually need one but who knows. Never say never.



Looking good! I'm sure that it's easy to justify an Hermes bag. For me, it's the fact that they are hard to save up for. A lot of other brands tempt me so I can never really save up.

But I would love to own one someday. My dream bag is the HAC. 

In the meantime, I'm going to drool over others' pictures here.


----------



## Trufflebear

Hello everyone!
I'm not too enthusiastic about going to work, so I'm enjoying my escape from reality here[emoji38]
Here's what I am wearing to make the day more exciting[emoji6]


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## PrestigeH

Trufflebear said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm not too enthusiastic about going to work, so I'm enjoying my escape from reality here[emoji38]
> Here's what I am wearing to make the day more exciting[emoji6]
> View attachment 3103517
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Wow I love it.


----------



## bagidiotic

cotonblanc said:


> Cashmere knit t-shirt with silver perfume pendant on leather cord. Next, Behapi GM  one of my favourite bracelets to wear. No bags, yet. Doubt my lifestyle will actually need one but who knows. Never say never.



Like this chic casual  style
Is that pendant  from h?
Still available  in market ?
Kind of unique


----------



## cotonblanc

bagidiotic said:


> Like this chic casual  style
> Is that pendant  from h?
> Still available  in market ?
> Kind of unique




Thanks! I bought them from a reseller in Japan. There's a few floating online but I haven't seen it in store. Maybe I don't go to the actual store that much anyway.


----------



## cotonblanc

averagejoe said:


> Looking good! I'm sure that it's easy to justify an Hermes bag. For me, it's the fact that they are hard to save up for. A lot of other brands tempt me so I can never really save up.
> 
> 
> 
> But I would love to own one someday. My dream bag is the HAC.
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I'm going to drool over others' pictures here.




True on all counts. Ideally I need a light bag. The HAC seems to be gym weights disguised as a bag.


----------



## hideyoshi

Trufflebear said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm not too enthusiastic about going to work, so I'm enjoying my escape from reality here[emoji38]
> Here's what I am wearing to make the day more exciting[emoji6]
> View attachment 3103517
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love your bag !
And the shoes is really stunning


----------



## averagejoe

Trufflebear said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm not too enthusiastic about going to work, so I'm enjoying my escape from reality here[emoji38]
> Here's what I am wearing to make the day more exciting[emoji6]
> View attachment 3103517
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Lovely Birkin!

And those Louboutins are to die for!!! Now I want a pair, too!


----------



## VuittonPrince

Trufflebear said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm not too enthusiastic about going to work, so I'm enjoying my escape from reality here[emoji38]
> Here's what I am wearing to make the day more exciting[emoji6]
> View attachment 3103517
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Great look, made my day more exciting


----------



## VuittonPrince

cotonblanc said:


> Cashmere knit t-shirt with silver perfume pendant on leather cord. Next, Behapi GM  one of my favourite bracelets to wear. No bags, yet. Doubt my lifestyle will actually need one but who knows. Never say never.



Going to look for one of those pendants


----------



## Trufflebear

PrestigeH said:


> Wow I love it.




Thanks!!



hideyoshi said:


> Love your bag !
> 
> And the shoes is really stunning




Thanks!  These shoes are deadly!  They'd better not mess with me when I have them on[emoji6]


averagejoe said:


> Lovely Birkin!
> 
> 
> 
> And those Louboutins are to die for!!! Now I want a pair, too!




Thanks!  Now I need a bag to match those shoes... 



VuittonPrince said:


> Great look, made my day more exciting




Thanks! I'm glad to have done that[emoji4]


----------



## Trufflebear

Hello guys,

I was in an all-mirror elevator the other day and couldn't resist the temptation of taking a selfie[emoji38]

The bag seems a bit brighter than the rest of my outfit but I like this combo. 



Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## bagidiotic

Trufflebear said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was in an all-mirror elevator the other day and couldn't resist the temptation of taking a selfie[emoji38]
> 
> The bag seems a bit brighter than the rest of my outfit but I like this combo.
> View attachment 3106212
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday!



What size and color is this
Fantastic  ootd


----------



## aizawamegamill

Bleu electric?  35 CM? Very nice outfit. You rock this color!


----------



## JWiseman

Trufflebear said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was in an all-mirror elevator the other day and couldn't resist the temptation of taking a selfie[emoji38]
> 
> The bag seems a bit brighter than the rest of my outfit but I like this combo.
> View attachment 3106212
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday!



is this a BE 35?? Love  the color!


----------



## Trufflebear

bagidiotic said:


> What size and color is this
> Fantastic  ootd







aizawamegamill said:


> Bleu electric?  35 CM? Very nice outfit. You rock this color!







JWiseman said:


> is this a BE 35?? Love  the color!





Thank you, everyone!
Yes, it's bleu electrique 35 in Togo!


----------



## csetcos

Trufflebear said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was in an all-mirror elevator the other day and couldn't resist the temptation of taking a selfie[emoji38]
> 
> The bag seems a bit brighter than the rest of my outfit but I like this combo.
> View attachment 3106212
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday!




Beautiful!!!!


----------



## csetcos

OOTD- happy Sunday, everyone!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Trufflebear said:


> Thank you, everyone!
> Yes, it's bleu electrique 35 in Togo!



Fabulous 
Not many guys  can carry 35
Looks perfect  on you


----------



## RealMenWearLV

Trufflebear said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was in an all-mirror elevator the other day and couldn't resist the temptation of taking a selfie[emoji38]
> 
> The bag seems a bit brighter than the rest of my outfit but I like this combo.
> View attachment 3106212
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday!




Solid ensemble! Your B adds the right amount of "summer" to your look. [emoji122]&#127998; Also, that's a neat phone case.


----------



## RealMenWearLV

csetcos said:


> OOTD- happy Sunday, everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106374




Looks great! That's my HG bag! What do you normally carry in that beauty?


----------



## Trufflebear

csetcos said:


> Beautiful!!!!




Thank you!  I love your outfit[emoji322]



bagidiotic said:


> Fabulous
> Not many guys  can carry 35
> Looks perfect  on you




Thanks!  I love 35s; they are not as heavy as 40s[emoji16]



RealMenWearLV said:


> Solid ensemble! Your B adds the right amount of "summer" to your look. [emoji122]&#127998; Also, that's a neat phone case.




Thank you!  Indeed, that bright color lifts up the whole outfit[emoji445]  I love my phone case from Japan. Thanks for noticing [emoji6]


----------



## foxie-pooh

It's been awhile...

Decided to recreate the saint laurent ad with a lakis


----------



## csetcos

RealMenWearLV said:


> Looks great! That's my HG bag! What do you normally carry in that beauty?




Thanks!  H silk bag organizer with sunglasses in LV case, LV pocket organizer, Chanel caviar large wallet, iPhone 6+, phone charger, earbuds in H Bastia, sweater, and sometimes bottled water.


----------



## csetcos

Trufflebear said:


> Thank you!  I love your outfit[emoji322]




Thank you!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Trufflebear said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was in an all-mirror elevator the other day and couldn't resist the temptation of taking a selfie[emoji38]
> 
> The bag seems a bit brighter than the rest of my outfit but I like this combo.
> View attachment 3106212
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday!



Wow you look so polished and classy!


----------



## averagejoe

csetcos said:


> OOTD- happy Sunday, everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106374



Great outfit! I love it!


----------



## aizawamegamill

csetcos said:


> OOTD- happy Sunday, everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106374




Nice outfit! The bag matches everything you put on.


----------



## child_ho

foxie-pooh said:


> It's been awhile...
> 
> Decided to recreate the saint laurent ad with a lakis
> 
> View attachment 3106485


I love Hermes Kelly Lakis bag


----------



## JWiseman

foxie-pooh said:


> It's been awhile...
> 
> Decided to recreate the saint laurent ad with a lakis
> 
> View attachment 3106485



Love this, I want a Lakis so badly!! What size is yours, 35? I would need a 40, I carry so much crap! haha


----------



## csetcos

aizawamegamill said:


> Nice outfit! The bag matches everything you put on.






averagejoe said:


> Great outfit! I love it!



Thank you aizawamegamill and averagejoe!!!!!


----------



## csetcos

Any of you guys have a Kelly 32?  What are your thoughts on a Kelly for a guy and sizes?


----------



## ferrip

I have a 35 Kelly and wish it was a 32 or even a 30. I love the should carry option for the Kelly, but the 35 is sort of awkward on the shoulder! 



csetcos said:


> Any of you guys have a Kelly 32?  What are your thoughts on a Kelly for a guy and sizes?


----------



## csetcos

ferrip said:


> I have a 35 Kelly and wish it was a 32 or even a 30. I love the should carry option for the Kelly, but the 35 is sort of awkward on the shoulder!



That is great to know!  How tall are you?  I'm 5'7".  I tend to carry larger bags which is why I'm afraid this may be too small.


----------



## pretty99

csetcos said:


> Any of you guys have a Kelly 32?  What are your thoughts on a Kelly for a guy and sizes?




I think it'll be very pursy looking K32 for a guy......even if it's cross shoulder carry. Still prefer it's 35 or 40.....otherwise go for the super tiny 25. But anyone could rock anything if they like it!


----------



## roy40

Trufflebear said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was in an all-mirror elevator the other day and couldn't resist the temptation of taking a selfie[emoji38]
> 
> The bag seems a bit brighter than the rest of my outfit but I like this combo.
> View attachment 3106212
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday!




WOW!!!! Such a killer outfit!


----------



## bagidiotic

csetcos said:


> Any of you guys have a Kelly 32?  What are your thoughts on a Kelly for a guy and sizes?



I am so used to see my dh using 40 and above for both b and k
He likes big bags too


----------



## Trufflebear

averagejoe said:


> Wow you look so polished and classy!




Thank you!  I try&#128521;



roy40 said:


> WOW!!!! Such a killer outfit!




Thanks!!  A bit overdressed to go see a doctor, but it sure did cheer me up&#128513;


----------



## Galop

Shades of grey today [emoji41]

(Instagram: how_to_be_parisian)


----------



## WilliamLion

Galop said:


> Shades of grey today [emoji41]
> 
> (Instagram: how_to_be_parisian)



I love ALL YOUR PHOTOS!!! So cool and inspiring!


----------



## averagejoe

Galop said:


> Shades of grey today [emoji41]
> 
> (Instagram: how_to_be_parisian)



I love your watch, and your Bvlgari ring, too.


----------



## hideyoshi

Galop said:


> Shades of grey today [emoji41]
> 
> (Instagram: how_to_be_parisian)



That watch is timeless !!! love it


----------



## Galop

WilliamLion said:


> I love ALL YOUR PHOTOS!!! So cool and inspiring!







averagejoe said:


> I love your watch, and your Bvlgari ring, too.







hideyoshi said:


> That watch is timeless !!! love it




Thank you very much guys [emoji8][emoji106]


----------



## Trufflebear

Galop said:


> Shades of grey today [emoji41]
> 
> (Instagram: how_to_be_parisian)




What lovely combo!!


----------



## Trufflebear

My recent acquisition from Paris.  I've been collecting clic clac h but I think this thinner version makes it easier to combine with other bracelets!


With a rabbit adorned bracelet from London[emoji195]


----------



## bunnyr

Trufflebear said:


> My recent acquisition from Paris.  I've been collecting clic clac h but I think this thinner version makes it easier to combine with other bracelets!
> View attachment 3110003
> 
> With a rabbit adorned bracelet from London[emoji195]




I like this combo! [emoji106]


----------



## jk111

Trufflebear said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was in an all-mirror elevator the other day and couldn't resist the temptation of taking a selfie[emoji38]
> 
> The bag seems a bit brighter than the rest of my outfit but I like this combo.
> View attachment 3106212
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday!



like


----------



## MrH

Me and my k40 etain out for birthday party [emoji4][emoji322][emoji512]


----------



## child_ho

MrH said:


> Me and my k40 etain out for birthday party [emoji4][emoji322][emoji512]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113881
> View attachment 3113882
> View attachment 3113884


Love it, Love it !


----------



## Trufflebear

bunnyr said:


> I like this combo! [emoji106]




Thank you!!



jk111 said:


> like




Thanks [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Trufflebear

MrH said:


> Me and my k40 etain out for birthday party [emoji4][emoji322][emoji512]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113881
> View attachment 3113882
> View attachment 3113884




I love your k40!!  Is that a matching CdC as well?
After seeing yours, I might start looking into a k40 myself[emoji38]


----------



## bunnyr

MrH said:


> Me and my k40 etain out for birthday party [emoji4][emoji322][emoji512]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113881
> View attachment 3113882
> View attachment 3113884




Love this look!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Not a modeling photos, but I got my 2nd Clic Clac! 

Once I do wear it, I'll add photos again!


----------



## hideyoshi

TAZxSPIN said:


> Not a modeling photos, but I got my 2nd Clic Clac!
> 
> Once I do wear it, I'll add photos again!



Beautiful color !


----------



## TAZxSPIN

hideyoshi said:


> Beautiful color !



Thank you!
I'm usually a blue colored person, but red looked nice!


----------



## MrH

Trufflebear said:


> I love your k40!!  Is that a matching CdC as well?
> After seeing yours, I might start looking into a k40 myself[emoji38]




Yes indeed [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

Love my quicker [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## child_ho

What did you purchased on today? I purchased...

- Hermes Steve Bag in muticolor.
- Hermes Tea Cap x2
- Hermes Twilly in Japan style.


----------



## Bostonjetset

child_ho said:


> What did you purchased on today? I purchased...
> 
> - Hermes Steve Bag in muticolor.
> - Hermes Tea Cap x2
> - Hermes Twilly in Japan style.



Love everything!!!  We are "brothers" on the twilly.  I have the c/w with the rouge border.  It is a Chinese design though, called Collections Imperiales and based on cloisonne pattern, not Japanese. hehe


----------



## averagejoe

child_ho said:


> What did you purchased on today? I purchased...
> 
> - Hermes Steve Bag in muticolor.
> - Hermes Tea Cap x2
> - Hermes Twilly in Japan style.



WOW! I love your new Steve bag! The colour on the back is paired so nicely with it.


----------



## bagidiotic

child_ho said:


> What did you purchased on today? I purchased...
> 
> - Hermes Steve Bag in muticolor.
> - Hermes Tea Cap x2
> - Hermes Twilly in Japan style.



Big shopping  day
Gd catch


----------



## troytos

[emoji11][emoji11][emoji11] would like to share my pic. Hope u don't mind.


----------



## bagidiotic

troytos said:


> View attachment 3124487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11] would like to share my pic. Hope u don't mind.



Wont mind at all 
Pls post more
Nice


----------



## JWiseman

troytos said:


> View attachment 3124487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11] would like to share my pic. Hope u don't mind.



Don't mind you sharing at all  Is this black? I can't tell under the lighting.


----------



## child_ho

Bostonjetset said:


> Love everything!!!  We are "brothers" on the twilly.  I have the c/w with the rouge border.  It is a Chinese design though, called Collections Imperiales and based on cloisonne pattern, not Japanese. hehe


Thank you for your information.


----------



## troytos

JWiseman said:


> Don't mind you sharing at all  Is this black? I can't tell under the lighting.


its chocolate color.


----------



## troytos

bagidiotic said:


> Wont mind at all
> Pls post more
> Nice


thanks for warm welcome.


----------



## troytos




----------



## ueynah

Sharing my newly barenia (fauve and black!) buckles!  They r like two pieces of yummilicious chocolate!!!


----------



## troytos

looking good


----------



## vivelebag

ueynah said:


> Sharing my newly barenia (fauve and black!) buckles!  They r like two pieces of yummilicious chocolate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124911
> View attachment 3124912




Cool!


----------



## WilliamLion

ueynah said:


> Sharing my newly barenia (fauve and black!) buckles!  They r like two pieces of yummilicious chocolate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124911
> View attachment 3124912



OMG  I always want this buckle style but couldn't find it in my local store!!!  It's so cool!!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

troytos said:


> View attachment 3124487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11] would like to share my pic. Hope u don't mind.



Gorgeous!  Share some more!  haha



ueynah said:


> Sharing my newly barenia (fauve and black!) buckles!  They r like two pieces of yummilicious chocolate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124911
> View attachment 3124912



So adorable.  Barenia is the best and these really do look like chocolates HAHA


----------



## doves75

troytos said:


> View attachment 3124487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11] would like to share my pic. Hope u don't mind.




The place look so familiar....hehehe. 
Welcome and please post more pic. 



ueynah said:


> Sharing my newly barenia (fauve and black!) buckles!  They r like two pieces of yummilicious chocolate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124911
> View attachment 3124912




We are twin on the black one ueynah. I was about to get both but hubby said I get more use on the black one. Now I wish I took both [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Souris

ueynah said:


> Sharing my newly barenia (fauve and black!) buckles!  They r like two pieces of yummilicious chocolate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124911
> View attachment 3124912




Cool buckles! Are the mechanics on the buckle similar to the H belt kit's buckle? Can it be used on the H kit leather straps?


----------



## ueynah

WilliamLion said:


> OMG  I always want this buckle style but couldn't find it in my local store!!!  It's so cool!!!



Perhaps ask your store to locate one for you?



Bostonjetset said:


> Gorgeous!  Share some more!  haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable.  Barenia is the best and these really do look like chocolates HAHA



Delicious and aromatic!



doves75 said:


> The place look so familiar....hehehe.
> Welcome and please post more pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are twin on the black one ueynah. I was about to get both but hubby said I get more use on the black one. Now I wish I took both [emoji16][emoji16]



Yes quick go back and grab!



Souris said:


> Cool buckles! Are the mechanics on the buckle similar to the H belt kit's buckle? Can it be used on the H kit leather straps?



It's a standard belt buckle and can fit all Hermes leather straps 



vivelebag said:


> Cool!




Thanks


----------



## troytos

[emoji85][emoji86][emoji86]   [emoji106] or [emoji107] [emoji102] haha


----------



## Acehuche

Hi troytos...u look so cool... Can I ask size ur B? Thx





troytos said:


> View attachment 3125993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji85][emoji86][emoji86]   [emoji106] or [emoji107] [emoji102] haha


----------



## troytos

its 40 darling


----------



## aizawamegamill

troytos said:


> View attachment 3124910




You look very chic and cool.  I like your style!


----------



## troytos

aizawamegamill said:


> You look very chic and cool.  I like your style!


thx


----------



## child_ho

Purchased a new Hermes Dogon Wallet on today. And share my new twilly using on my hand or herbag.


----------



## Bostonjetset

child_ho said:


> Purchased a new Hermes Dogon Wallet on today. And share my new twilly using on my hand or herbag.



Looks great as a bracelet and on the handle of your gorgeous Herbag!! 

Here is mine worn in a different colorway. The brother to yours haha.


----------



## averagejoe

troytos said:


> View attachment 3125993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji85][emoji86][emoji86]   [emoji106] or [emoji107] [emoji102] haha



Looking seriously chic there!


----------



## troytos

anybody likes thai food? Haha [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] super spicy!!! Have a good Sunday.


----------



## troytos

averagejoe said:


> Looking seriously chic there!


thx


----------



## MrH

I love my mini bow tie [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## ferrip

ueynah said:


> Sharing my newly barenia (fauve and black!) buckles!  They r like two pieces of yummilicious chocolate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124911
> View attachment 3124912



THESE ARE AWESOME!!! Are they new?! Available now!?


----------



## troytos

ferrip said:


> THESE ARE AWESOME!!! Are they new?! Available now!?


i have seen that in Hermes in BH.


----------



## troytos

MrH said:


> I love my mini bow tie [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127232


so cute!!!!


----------



## child_ho

Bostonjetset said:


> Looks great as a bracelet and on the handle of your gorgeous Herbag!!
> 
> Here is mine worn in a different colorway. The brother to yours haha.


COOOOOL!!!


----------



## Del118

Hi all Hermen 

I was thinking to get this cabacity 45 , 
Has anyone had one ? And wouldn't mind sharing their
Thought about the bag and picture 

Many many thanks


----------



## bagidiotic

MrH said:


> I love my mini bow tie [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127232



So matching  with your  dior tribal earrings


----------



## child_ho

Oh my god, Very love my new bracelet.

Hermes CDC bracelet in black crocodile leather.


----------



## PrestigeH

child_ho said:


> Oh my god, Very love my new bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes CDC bracelet in black crocodile leather.




Gorgeous. I am tempted. Very tempted. [emoji16]


----------



## MrH

bagidiotic said:


> So matching  with your  dior tribal earrings




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## adamtham

Just managed to get this!! 

Quick Question: If I put this wallet in my Prada Saffiano bag, would the abrasion damage the croc leather?


----------



## Bobmops

troytos said:


> View attachment 3127150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody likes thai food? Haha [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] super spicy!!! Have a good Sunday.


Soo cool!! I was just thinking about wearing two CDC together!!


----------



## Bobmops

Just perfection!


----------



## roy40

adamtham said:


> Just managed to get this!!
> 
> Quick Question: If I put this wallet in my Prada Saffiano bag, would the abrasion damage the croc leather?




I don't exactly know how fine of a weave the nylon is in a Saffiano bag ... I would personally only wear the wallet inside a jacket or a soft-lined / leather pocket in a bag as croc IS delicate. That being said - my main reason for responding to this ... WHAT A GLORIOUS WALLET! Wow!!!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Ulf

Del118 said:


> Hi all Hermen
> 
> I was thinking to get this cabacity 45 ,
> Has anyone had one ? And wouldn't mind sharing their
> Thought about the bag and picture
> 
> Many many thanks



I don't have this bag, but it looks great and seems really practical as well.


----------



## forespec

what a great thread


----------



## forespec

I just had to contribute something, 
From last month, in my backpack while walking in Amsterdam streets


----------



## averagejoe

adamtham said:


> Just managed to get this!!
> 
> Quick Question: If I put this wallet in my Prada Saffiano bag, would the abrasion damage the croc leather?



WOW! Congratulations!

If you put the wallet into the zippered pocket inside your bag with nothing else in the pocket, then it wouldn't abrade it as much as if you placed the wallet with your other bag contents (and allow them to rub against each other).


----------



## averagejoe

child_ho said:


> Oh my god, Very love my new bracelet.
> 
> Hermes CDC bracelet in black crocodile leather.



Nice bracelet! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

MrH said:


> I love my mini bow tie [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127232



It's pretty understated for a bow tie, and I like that.

Nice Dior Tribales, too.


----------



## child_ho

Hermes CDC bracelet with Rolex watches.


----------



## averagejoe

child_ho said:


> Hermes CDC bracelet with Rolex watches.



Nice combination!


----------



## Del118

Ulf said:


> I don't have this bag, but it looks great and seems really practical as well.



I find it a it too big 45 ;(


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Just dropping by cuz I wore a clic tonight.  I usually post my outfit/jewelry posts on the Tiffany thread but not many guys there.  Good to see some guy outfits/pics here.


----------



## bagidiotic

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Just dropping by cuz I wore a clic tonight.  I usually post my outfit/jewelry posts on the Tiffany thread but not many guys there.  Good to see some guy outfits/pics here.
> 
> View attachment 3132764



Nice chic casual 
H classic  orange


----------



## LOUKPEACH

child_ho said:


> Hermes CDC bracelet with Rolex watches.


Wow!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Trufflebear said:


> My recent acquisition from Paris.  I've been collecting clic clac h but I think this thinner version makes it easier to combine with other bracelets!
> View attachment 3110003
> 
> With a rabbit adorned bracelet from London[emoji195]




I love the rabbit bracelet. I really want one now. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji195]


----------



## hideyoshi

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Just dropping by cuz I wore a clic tonight.  I usually post my outfit/jewelry posts on the Tiffany thread but not many guys there.  Good to see some guy outfits/pics here.
> 
> View attachment 3132764



Nice !


----------



## ueynah

child_ho said:


> I am looking for the Hermes Kelly bag or Kelly Lakis bag in 40cm, who have?




It's been modeled on this thread a couple of timeS.  Perhaps you can do a search?


----------



## child_ho

Hermes Kelly Bag in 32cm.


----------



## pretty99

child_ho said:


> Hermes Kelly Bag in 32cm.




And what u trying to say???


----------



## Del118

Out shopping with my B today


----------



## Jadeite

Del118 said:


> Out shopping with my B today




Nice!


----------



## Del118

Jadeite said:


> Nice!



Thanks


----------



## coucou chanel

Del118 said:


> Out shopping with my B today



The color of your B goes nicely with the purples in your wardrobe!


----------



## troytos

[emoji149][emoji149]


----------



## bagidiotic

troytos said:


> View attachment 3138213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji149][emoji149]



Wow what did  you buy hehe


----------



## troytos

bagidiotic said:


> Wow what did  you buy hehe


  sneakers


----------



## child_ho

Hermes sneakers


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Del118 said:


> Out shopping with my B today


So elegance


----------



## aizawamegamill

Del118 said:


> Out shopping with my B today




Very nice birkin.  Chocolate? Your bag keeps the shape very well.  Love it.


----------



## Del118

LOUKPEACH said:


> So elegance



Thank you &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Del118

aizawamegamill said:


> Very nice birkin.  Chocolate? Your bag keeps the shape very well.  Love it.



Thank you , yes is chocolate PHW


----------



## Trufflebear

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the rabbit bracelet. I really want one now. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji195]


You can get it at the Victoria & Albert Museum in London 
They have other animal motifs as well!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

child_ho said:


> Hermes sneakers


Such a fun shoes


----------



## hideyoshi

child_ho said:


> Hermes sneakers




Congrats !!!  very nice sneaker .


----------



## ueynah

My tricolor Birkin set.  One is 40 and one in 25!


----------



## Trufflebear

ueynah said:


> View attachment 3141246
> 
> 
> My tricolor Birkin set.  One is 40 and one in 25!




Wow!!  Beautiful combos!!


----------



## bagidiotic

ueynah said:


> View attachment 3141246
> 
> 
> My tricolor Birkin set.  One is 40 and one in 25!



Very nice duo tri colors 
Gd taste


----------



## Love_Couture

ueynah said:


> View attachment 3141246
> 
> 
> My tricolor Birkin set.  One is 40 and one in 25!




So nice! Thanks for sharing. [emoji206]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ueynah said:


> View attachment 3141246
> 
> 
> My tricolor Birkin set.  One is 40 and one in 25!


OMG I'm faint!!!


----------



## doves75

ueynah said:


> View attachment 3141246
> 
> 
> My tricolor Birkin set.  One is 40 and one in 25!




Very nice ueynah!! May I ask What are the colors on the B40? Did you get it recently? 
Thanks....enjoy your bag


----------



## hermes fans

Del118 said:


> Out shopping with my B today



The B is so nice  Is it B40? what about the colour please?


----------



## hermes fans

troytos said:


> View attachment 3125993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji85][emoji86][emoji86]   [emoji106] or [emoji107] [emoji102] haha



Where is this H shop pls?


----------



## Del118

My new collection &#128521;
Double sens in Clemece 45,blue Izmir/blue sapphire


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Del118 said:


> My new collection &#128521;
> Double sens in Clemece 45,blue Izmir/blue sapphire


It's nice!


----------



## Del118

LOUKPEACH said:


> It's nice!



Thanks &#128521;


----------



## ueynah

doves75 said:


> Very nice ueynah!! May I ask What are the colors on the B40? Did you get it recently?
> Thanks....enjoy your bag




It's SO from a few years back.  Gris T, graphite and etoupe!


----------



## loves

ueynah said:


> View attachment 3141246
> 
> 
> My tricolor Birkin set.  One is 40 and one in 25!



HY! better hide that gorgeous little b away from me


----------



## doves75

ueynah said:


> It's SO from a few years back.  Gris T, graphite and etoupe!




It's beautiful SO. I'm waiting for my GT, etoupe and Etain ...hope will show up before the year end. [emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## doves75

hermes fans said:


> Where is this H shop pls?




It's in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Trufflebear

This elevator is very selfie enticing!
With my Jaune d'or b35.


----------



## bagidiotic

Trufflebear said:


> This elevator is very selfie enticing!
> With my Jaune d'or b35.
> View attachment 3143438



I think i need sunglasses lol
So bright hehe


----------



## Trufflebear

bagidiotic said:


> I think i need sunglasses lol
> So bright hehe




Lol. I know. I never have to worry about getting hit by a car[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Love_Couture

Trufflebear said:


> This elevator is very selfie enticing!
> With my Jaune d'or b35.
> View attachment 3143438



Cool picture! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## okiern1981

Good evening, Gentlemen!

I'm sharing my most recent H purchases.  I believe this is a Trousse de Toilette.
Color Prune, with my Beant wallet...and that's my Birkin 35 in Blue Electric in the background &#128578;


----------



## AdoreHermes

Trufflebear said:


> This elevator is very selfie enticing!
> With my Jaune d'or b35.
> View attachment 3143438


 


I love how are fearless in using colors.
I really like bright colors but with Hermes, I stick with darker colors.
So, bravo 
 love your style.


----------



## ueynah

Trufflebear said:


> This elevator is very selfie enticing!
> With my Jaune d'or b35.
> View attachment 3143438




What a ray of sunshine!  Love it!


----------



## Bobmops

Trufflebear said:


> This elevator is very selfie enticing!
> With my Jaune d'or b35.
> View attachment 3143438



Wow! That is great!


----------



## extrafashion1

Trufflebear said:


> This elevator is very selfie enticing!
> With my Jaune d'or b35.
> View attachment 3143438



So chic and the color is TDF!!


----------



## Del118

hermes fans said:


> The B is so nice  Is it B40? what about the colour please?



Thanks , is chocolate 40.


----------



## Del118

coucou chanel said:


> The color of your B goes nicely with the purples in your wardrobe!



Thanks &#128521;


----------



## ueynah

mY BdM gator Kelly dog!


----------



## ueynah

doves75 said:


> It's beautiful SO. I'm waiting for my GT, etoupe and Etain ...hope will show up before the year end. [emoji120][emoji120]




That sounds lovely!  Treasure it as h no longer produces tricolor SO!


----------



## Chanelia

ueynah said:


> View attachment 3145357
> 
> 
> my bdm gator kelly dog!


wow


----------



## M0DW4N483

ueynah said:


> View attachment 3145357
> 
> 
> mY BdM gator Kelly dog!




Very nice!! I only like this size for any guy regardless of their wrist size. Somehow I find those small bracelet looks too feminine & weird for any guy.


----------



## Trufflebear

Love_Couture said:


> Cool picture! Thanks for sharing.




Thanks for letting me share!!



AdoreHermes said:


> I love how are fearless in using colors.
> I really like bright colors but with Hermes, I stick with darker colors.
> So, bravo
> love your style.




Thank you!!  I love dark colors too but bright colors work best for my wardrobe[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]



ueynah said:


> What a ray of sunshine!  Love it!




Now the summer is over, we need an injection of brightness[emoji295]&#65039;. Thanks!!



Bobmops said:


> Wow! That is great!



Thank you!!



extrafashion1 said:


> So chic and the color is TDF!!




Thank you!!  I love the color of this bag and surprisingly it's easy to use[emoji38]


----------



## hideyoshi

New to me, CDC bracelet in Fauve (brown) color. I am very happy to find it in my local Hermes store. Does it look good on me?  
By the way, I am upset with Hermes bracelet right now , it 's a kind of attractive piece  & am wearing it every day keke !!


----------



## PrestigeH

hideyoshi said:


> New to me, CDC bracelet in Fauve (brown) color. I am very happy to find it in my local Hermes store. Does it look good on me?
> 
> By the way, I am upset with Hermes bracelet right now , it 's a kind of attractive piece  & am wearing it every day keke !!




Love the Cdc. I will be collecting the same one with ghw. Thank you for sharing. [emoji51]


----------



## Acehuche

hideyoshi said:


> New to me, CDC bracelet in Fauve (brown) color. I am very happy to find it in my local Hermes store. Does it look good on me?
> By the way, I am upset with Hermes bracelet right now , it 's a kind of attractive piece  & am wearing it every day keke !!



Looks nice on u.


----------



## hideyoshi

Thank you ! Another one ...


----------



## hideyoshi

hideyoshi said:


> Thank you ! Another one ...



Front side


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hideyoshi said:


> New to me, CDC bracelet in Fauve (brown) color. I am very happy to find it in my local Hermes store. Does it look good on me?
> By the way, I am upset with Hermes bracelet right now , it 's a kind of attractive piece  & am wearing it every day keke !!


You look good!


----------



## M0DW4N483

hideyoshi said:


> New to me, CDC bracelet in Fauve (brown) color. I am very happy to find it in my local Hermes store. Does it look good on me?
> 
> By the way, I am upset with Hermes bracelet right now , it 's a kind of attractive piece  & am wearing it every day keke !!







hideyoshi said:


> Thank you ! Another one ...




I think both look very good on you.


----------



## hermes fans

ueynah said:


> View attachment 3141246
> 
> 
> My tricolor Birkin set.  One is 40 and one in 25!



You know what? I am really jealous of those people who have SO B/K! The colour combination is awesome!

may I know the name of each colour combination please?


----------



## Trufflebear

hideyoshi said:


> New to me, CDC bracelet in Fauve (brown) color. I am very happy to find it in my local Hermes store. Does it look good on me?
> 
> By the way, I am upset with Hermes bracelet right now , it 's a kind of attractive piece  & am wearing it every day keke !!




I love the combination of the bracelet and the shoes!!


----------



## Trufflebear

I love my gym bag[emoji177]

It allows me to work out my arms even before and after my workout[emoji28]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Trufflebear said:


> You can get it at the Victoria & Albert Museum in London
> 
> They have other animal motifs as well!!




Yeah!!! Thanks [emoji133]


----------



## hermes fans

Trufflebear said:


> I love my gym bag[emoji177]
> 
> It allows me to work out my arms even before and after my workout[emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150683



very nice colour! May I know the combination please


----------



## bagidiotic

Trufflebear said:


> I love my gym bag[emoji177]
> 
> It allows me to work out my arms even before and after my workout[emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150683



Another  special  piece
Such luxury  lifestyle  bringing  this gorgeous  b to gym


----------



## Trufflebear

bagidiotic said:


> Another  special  piece
> Such luxury  lifestyle  bringing  this gorgeous  b to gym




Haha, not so luxurious riding in the second class car on the train to and from the gym[emoji38] but I do enjoy the juxtaposition of luxury in a down to earth place!


----------



## NewBe

Trufflebear said:


> I love my gym bag[emoji177]
> 
> It allows me to work out my arms even before and after my workout[emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150683



What color and size is this birkin?  Thanks.


----------



## WilliamLion

Trufflebear said:


> I love my gym bag[emoji177]
> 
> It allows me to work out my arms even before and after my workout[emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150683



It's stunning!!! Is it Bleu Lin?


----------



## Trufflebear

NewBe said:


> What color and size is this birkin?  Thanks.




It's bleu Lin in 40, the lining is in bleu orage. 


WilliamLion said:


> It's stunning!!! Is it Bleu Lin?



Thank you!   Yes, bleu Lin outside and bleu orage inside!


----------



## doves75

Out for breakfast lunch with my 1st B [emoji4][emoji170][emoji4]


----------



## Bostonjetset

doves75 said:


> Out for breakfast lunch with my 1st B [emoji4][emoji170][emoji4]
> View attachment 3153040



Stunning B!


----------



## bagidiotic

doves75 said:


> Out for breakfast lunch with my 1st B [emoji4][emoji170][emoji4]
> View attachment 3153040



Handsome 
First b and you got a ghillies
Awesome


----------



## hideyoshi

Large scale, black matte allagator CDC with phw. 
I am upset with Hermes CDC !

Sorry for the pic uploaded in wrong position...


----------



## CartierLVer

hideyoshi said:


> Large scale, black matte allagator CDC with phw.
> I am upset with Hermes CDC !
> 
> Sorry for the pic uploaded in wrong position...



gorgeous! upset or obsessed? lol


----------



## hideyoshi

808AsianGuy said:


> gorgeous! upset or obsessed? lol



Sorry for my bad English ! I mean obsessed hihi


----------



## ghoztz

hideyoshi said:


> Large scale, black matte allagator CDC with phw.
> I am upset with Hermes CDC !
> 
> Sorry for the pic uploaded in wrong position...


 


Can't go wrong with a large scaled gator CdC.  It's gorgeous!!


----------



## okiern1981

I have a question for everyone that has a Birkin 40 or larger (I'm including the HAC in this as well) how much do they weigh empty?  I know my Birkin 35s weigh approximately 2.8 lbs (1.27kg) when empty.  I'm asking because I'm considering a larger size Birkin and am curious about the weight difference.  Oh!  My Birkins are Togo and Clemence...&#128579;


----------



## darrentgh

Being offer this, yes or no?


----------



## ainct

Wait for something else.


----------



## bagidiotic

darrentgh said:


> Being offer this, yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159174



No for me
But for you what  you already  have  or style 
We dont know


----------



## periogirl28

darrentgh said:


> Being offer this, yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159174



Do you like it? Do you like Barenia and does this colour combination appeal to you? I think it will be great on a guy actually


----------



## Acehuche

darrentgh said:


> Being offer this, yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159174


No for me


----------



## 3degree

darrentgh said:


> Being offer this, yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159174


 
For me its a yes! I think it will look great on a guy


----------



## Bostonjetset

darrentgh said:


> Being offer this, yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159174



Perfect for a guy and barenia is the best leather ever!  
I worry about the canvas though.  I know I would get it so dirty but if you can take care of it well than it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## WilliamLion

darrentgh said:


> Being offer this, yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159174



Personally this is a big yes to me...


----------



## aluminum_siren

just remember the hermes spa is limited in what they can do with toile (canvas)


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Welcoming my not so little beauty!


----------



## darrentgh

Thanks everyone for the advices.. Although Pro and con, i say yes to myself and purchased.. [emoji51]


----------



## Acehuche

CenterStageBLN said:


> Welcoming my not so little beauty!


Beautiful... Enjoy it


----------



## bagidiotic

darrentgh said:


> Thanks everyone for the advices.. Although Pro and con, i say yes to myself and purchased.. [emoji51]



Yes very important 
You must like it that's  all it matters 
Congrats


----------



## hideyoshi

I am thinking of buying Jypsiere 34, but wondering if Macbook 11" is able to put inside the bag? Please help me. Thanks in advance !


----------



## LoveBracelet

Newest stack, Izy + Boucle Sellier:


----------



## averagejoe

CenterStageBLN said:


> Welcoming my not so little beauty!



So nice! Sigh...Wish I could get my hands on one too.


----------



## Del118

My new Balades Equestres Hinged Bracelets


----------



## MrH

Need some colour for this season AW15/16 [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji260]


----------



## Prada Prince

Stacking my Hermes black leather wraparound bracelet with some other arm candy


----------



## child_ho

Purchased a new item, bracelet and Kelly 40cm.


----------



## JWiseman

child_ho said:


> Purchased a new item, bracelet and Kelly 40cm.



Oh, I NEED that Kelly. Is it black!??!


----------



## child_ho

JWiseman said:


> Oh, I NEED that Kelly. Is it black!??!


Yes, it is black color in Togo leather.


----------



## chessmont

child_ho said:


> Purchased a new item, bracelet and Kelly 40cm.



Both fabulous!  Wear in good health!


----------



## aizawamegamill

child_ho said:


> Purchased a new item, bracelet and Kelly 40cm.




You look amazing! The bag, the bracelet. The whole outfit.


----------



## Galop

My stack today [emoji519]


----------



## aluminum_siren

What do you guys think of this? A bit too over the top for something so pricey? I wish it was just a little cheaper... spending $2700 on SNEAKERS seems almost insane  but obviously I am thinking about it

http://usa.hermes.com/man/shoes/sne...igurable-product-z-menshoes-lennox-79620.html


----------



## cityboy340

aluminum_siren said:


> What do you guys think of this? A bit too over the top for something so pricey? I wish it was just a little cheaper... spending $2700 on SNEAKERS seems almost insane  but obviously I am thinking about it
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/man/shoes/sne...igurable-product-z-menshoes-lennox-79620.html



I've had my eye on these as well. They are a bit pricey but that's Hermès of course!! I have to say I kind of love the fact that they're a bit more badass than you usually get with H.


----------



## bagidiotic

aluminum_siren said:


> What do you guys think of this? A bit too over the top for something so pricey? I wish it was just a little cheaper... spending $2700 on SNEAKERS seems almost insane  but obviously I am thinking about it
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/man/shoes/sne...igurable-product-z-menshoes-lennox-79620.html



Look at the amount  of  work on this design 
Not surprised  at all this price tag


----------



## Bobmops

Galop said:


> My stack today [emoji519]



Perfection !


----------



## aluminum_siren

bagidiotic said:


> Look at the amount  of  work on this design
> Not surprised  at all this price tag




I would think so but... this is basically the same shoe without the leather flap:

http://m.usa.hermes.com/woman/shoes/sneakers/jimmy/configurable-product-z-women-jimmy-62774.html

I never compare H to other brands in terms of prices but I do compare H with other H products [emoji57] and even by those standards 2 leather flaps for $1600 seems a bit extreme. I guess if I buy them I will justify it in my head as paying for two Kelly Extremes, no pun intended [emoji12]


----------



## Christofle

aluminum_siren said:


> I would think so but... this is basically the same shoe without the leather flap:
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/woman/shoes/sneakers/jimmy/configurable-product-z-women-jimmy-62774.html
> 
> I never compare H to other brands in terms of prices but I do compare H with other H products [emoji57] and even by those standards 2 leather flaps for $1600 seems a bit extreme. I guess if I buy them I will justify it in my head as paying for two Kelly Extremes, no pun intended [emoji12]



They are essentially charging you for a pair of sneakers and two collier de chien bracelets.


----------



## Spinn3rX

Any guys have K35 or K40 modelling pics?

I'm 173cm avg build. Having a dilemma of which size K is more suitable for me... :-S


----------



## bagidiotic

Spinn3rX said:


> Any guys have K35 or K40 modelling pics?
> 
> I'm 173cm avg build. Having a dilemma of which size K is more suitable for me... :-S



K 40
Browse through the past pages
You can find gorgeous pictures guys modelling


----------



## youssefm

aluminum_siren said:


> What do you guys think of this? A bit too over the top for something so pricey? I wish it was just a little cheaper... spending $2700 on SNEAKERS seems almost insane  but obviously I am thinking about it
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/man/shoes/sne...igurable-product-z-menshoes-lennox-79620.html


I'm personally more into Louboutin's than Hermes sneakers... these are too much in more than one way haha


----------



## Souris

Sunset stack


----------



## bagidiotic

Souris said:


> View attachment 3182304
> 
> 
> Sunset stack



You rock!!!


----------



## RFSH78

Saturday night out on the town with Quantum


----------



## roy40

This isn't a modeling pic but I have a new member of my H troupe that I wanted to introduce ... The ever under-represented Sac-a-Dépèches! [emoji161] 

A birthday present for myself! Ta-da! Next on the list is a Kelly Depeches in Gold / a light brown - keep your eyes out for me, boys! [emoji9]

How I'll probably wear it ... Adding into the mix a pristine, well-fit, white v-neck. [emoji123]&#127995;


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> This isn't a modeling pic but I have a new member of my H troupe that I wanted to introduce ... The ever under-represented Sac-a-Dépèches! [emoji161]
> 
> A birthday present for myself! Ta-da! Next on the list is a Kelly Depeches in Gold / a light brown - keep your eyes out for me, boys! [emoji9]
> 
> How I'll probably wear it ... Adding into the mix a pristine, well-fit, white v-neck. [emoji123]&#55356;&#57339;
> 
> View attachment 3188924
> 
> View attachment 3188926



OMG Roy it is stunning!!  Such a classic piece.  I know you will rock it with your fabulous style!!

P.S.  Love the Boston hat btw!!  HAHA


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> OMG Roy it is stunning!!  Such a classic piece.  I know you will rock it with your fabulous style!!
> 
> P.S.  Love the Boston hat btw!!  HAHA




I had a feeling you'd respond to this!!! [emoji38][emoji38] Thank you!!!!! I'm over-the-moon! Modeling pics soon! [emoji9]


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> I had a feeling you'd respond to this!!! [emoji38][emoji38] Thank you!!!!! I'm over-the-moon! Modeling pics soon! [emoji9]



Can't wait to see!!  Missed you on the boards...Welcome back!!!


----------



## Christofle

roy40 said:


> This isn't a modeling pic but I have a new member of my H troupe that I wanted to introduce ... The ever under-represented Sac-a-Dépèches! [emoji161]
> 
> A birthday present for myself! Ta-da! Next on the list is a Kelly Depeches in Gold / a light brown - keep your eyes out for me, boys! [emoji9]
> 
> How I'll probably wear it ... Adding into the mix a pristine, well-fit, white v-neck. [emoji123]&#127995;
> 
> View attachment 3188924
> 
> View attachment 3188926



Now that's what I call a snazzy briefcase! Hope you had a pleasant birthday.


----------



## child_ho

How are you today? And I am wearing...

- Hermes TGM H hour watches
- LV 2015 FW Fashion show handbag
- Uniqlo dazzling blue color sweat
- CottonOn white color underwear
- H&M Jeans
- Hermes sneakers


----------



## ptptpt

Just received my new B today and can never get enough looking at it! A wee bit too small though but I totally love it! Here's my modelling shot.


----------



## kellyh

ptptpt said:


> Just received my new B today and can never get enough looking at it! A wee bit too small though but I totally love it! Here's my modelling shot.


wow....just wow


----------



## dhankhim

ptptpt said:


> Just received my new B today and can never get enough looking at it! A wee bit too small though but I totally love it! Here's my modelling shot.




looks great! is it a 35cm? doesn't look too small.


----------



## ptptpt

dhankhim said:


> looks great! is it a 35cm? doesn't look too small.



Yes it's a 35. Actually the bag is not that small but it would have been perfect if it were 40cm as I normally carry large bags around. Nevertheless, I still cannot take my eyes off it!


----------



## aizawamegamill

ptptpt said:


> Yes it's a 35. Actually the bag is not that small but it would have been perfect if it were 40cm as I normally carry large bags around. Nevertheless, I still cannot take my eyes off it!




Porosus graphite? You look fabulous! This bag is surreal!


----------



## Moirai

Souris said:


> View attachment 3182304
> 
> Sunset stack





RFSH78 said:


> View attachment 3187272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night out on the town with Quantum





roy40 said:


> This isn't a modeling pic but I have a new member of my H troupe that I wanted to introduce ... The ever under-represented Sac-a-Dépèches! [emoji161]
> A birthday present for myself! Ta-da! Next on the list is a Kelly Depeches in Gold / a light brown - keep your eyes out for me, boys! [emoji9]
> How I'll probably wear it ... Adding into the mix a pristine, well-fit, white v-neck. [emoji123]&#127995;
> View attachment 3188924
> 
> View attachment 3188926





child_ho said:


> How are you today? And I am wearing...
> - Hermes TGM H hour watches
> - LV 2015 FW Fashion show handbag
> - Uniqlo dazzling blue color sweat
> - CottonOn white color underwear
> - H&M Jeans
> - Hermes sneakers





ptptpt said:


> Just received my new B today and can never get enough looking at it! A wee bit too small though but I totally love it! Here's my modelling shot.



You guys are rocking the H's! Gorgeous! Thanks for the eye candies!


----------



## PrestigeH

ptptpt said:


> Just received my new B today and can never get enough looking at it! A wee bit too small though but I totally love it! Here's my modelling shot.




Congrats. Very nice. Love to get one too. Initially I also thought 35 is small but after getting used to it, it is a good size. Enjoy.


----------



## doves75

ptptpt said:


> Just received my new B today and can never get enough looking at it! A wee bit too small though but I totally love it! Here's my modelling shot.




Wow!! Looking good and the bag looks great on you. I think you can both 35 and 40. The gold B in the back is that 40? 
Btw...what color is it? Poro, Nilo or alligator? Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## ptptpt

doves75 said:


> Wow!! Looking good and the bag looks great on you. I think you can both 35 and 40. The gold B in the back is that 40?
> Btw...what color is it? Poro, Nilo or alligator? Enjoy your new bag.




It's Porosus in Gris Elephant colour 
(sorry lighting was a bit misleading the picture seems to be much darker than what an actual bag is..)


----------



## doves75

ptptpt said:


> It's Porosus in Gris Elephant colour




Wow!! Gris elephant is such a great color and perfect for a guy!! Congratulations again ptptpt [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## jk111

ptptpt said:


> Just received my new B today and can never get enough looking at it! A wee bit too small though but I totally love it! Here's my modelling shot.



Show more


----------



## Acehuche

ptptpt said:


> It's Porosus in Gris Elephant colour
> (sorry lighting was a bit misleading the picture seems to be much darker than what an actual bag is..)



Spectacular......


----------



## MrH

New cap for winter call Lennon  and new strap for my heure H[emoji4]


----------



## Acehuche

MrH said:


> New cap for winter call Lennon  and new strap for my heure H[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198776


Je je...is good for the cold England


----------



## extrafashion1

Some Glam moment


----------



## JWiseman

ptptpt said:


> It's Porosus in Gris Elephant colour
> (sorry lighting was a bit misleading the picture seems to be much darker than what an actual bag is..)



This!


----------



## Acehuche

extrafashion1 said:


> Some Glam moment



Je je je glamour 100%


----------



## ueynah

ptptpt said:


> Just received my new B today and can never get enough looking at it! A wee bit too small though but I totally love it! Here's my modelling shot.




Stunning!  Gris elephant is gorgeous!  May I know your height?  It looks good and proportional to your height!


----------



## child_ho

Share what I purchased on today, it is Hermes Toolbox 20cm size in red(5E) color.


----------



## okiern1981

ptptpt said:


> It's Porosus in Gris Elephant colour
> (sorry lighting was a bit misleading the picture seems to be much darker than what an actual bag is..)







child_ho said:


> Share what I purchased on today, it is Hermes Toolbox 20cm size in red(5E) color.






Congratulations to you both!  They're beautiful!


----------



## ptptpt

ueynah said:


> Stunning!  Gris elephant is gorgeous!  May I know your height?  It looks good and proportional to your height!



Hi, I'm 5'8" tall. Here's another modelling shot I took with my 31 Jypsiere (in a DIY monster bag cover I made just for fun).


----------



## doves75

ptptpt said:


> Hi, I'm 5'8" tall. Here's another modelling shot I took with my 31 Jypsiere (in a DIY monster bag cover I made just for fun).




Looks nice on you!! I was looking at 34 jypsiere, I am also 5'8" ....ehm...may be I should try 31 too. By the way how did you make the monster cover?


----------



## ptptpt

doves75 said:


> Looks nice on you!! I was looking at 34 jypsiere, I am also 5'8" ....ehm...may be I should try 31 too. By the way how did you make the monster cover?



Yes you should try the size 31. Initially i was looking for the 34 as well but found 31 to be the perfect size for me. The bag cover was just made by sewing (by hand) different coloured pieces of cloths. haha nothing fancy much


----------



## averagejoe

ptptpt said:


> Yes you should try the size 31. Initially i was looking for the 34 as well but found 31 to be the perfect size for me. The bag cover was just made by sewing (by hand) different coloured pieces of cloths. haha nothing fancy much



Very creative! It actually looks like official Fendi Monster stuff.


----------



## bagidiotic

ptptpt said:


> Yes you should try the size 31. Initially i was looking for the 34 as well but found 31 to be the perfect size for me. The bag cover was just made by sewing (by hand) different coloured pieces of cloths. haha nothing fancy much



Brilliant


----------



## atomic110

ptptpt said:


> Yes you should try the size 31. Initially i was looking for the 34 as well but found 31 to be the perfect size for me. The bag cover was just made by sewing (by hand) different coloured pieces of cloths. haha nothing fancy much



This is awesome ! Great customization idea!


----------



## doves75

ptptpt said:


> Yes you should try the size 31. Initially i was looking for the 34 as well but found 31 to be the perfect size for me. The bag cover was just made by sewing (by hand) different coloured pieces of cloths. haha nothing fancy much




Wow!! You are very creative and handy!! Love it!! Thanks for sharing [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## footlocker

ptptpt said:


> Yes you should try the size 31. Initially i was looking for the 34 as well but found 31 to be the perfect size for me. The bag cover was just made by sewing (by hand) different coloured pieces of cloths. haha nothing fancy much




Nice idea!  So you also sew this cloth onto the leather?


----------



## ptptpt

footlocker said:


> Nice idea!  So you also sew this cloth onto the leather?




No... It is just a cover (just like a phone case) and I just had to make some holes on the sides so that the bag's straps can go through and hold the cover. I also did some other covers for me Bs as well.


----------



## Christofle

ptptpt said:


> No... It is just a cover (just like a phone case) and I just had to make some holes on the sides so that the bag's straps can go through and hold the cover. I also did some other covers for me Bs as well.



These are all awesome! 
You definitely have some great DIY skills.


----------



## footlocker

ptptpt said:


> No... It is just a cover (just like a phone case) and I just had to make some holes on the sides so that the bag's straps can go through and hold the cover. I also did some other covers for me Bs as well.




Good good good idea. Please teach me how to do it.....btw, is your brown birkin barenia?


----------



## bagidiotic

ptptpt said:


> No... It is just a cover (just like a phone case) and I just had to make some holes on the sides so that the bag's straps can go through and hold the cover. I also did some other covers for me Bs as well.



Omg
You're sooooo creative 
Lol
First time i get to see


----------



## atomic110

ptptpt said:


> No... It is just a cover (just like a phone case) and I just had to make some holes on the sides so that the bag's straps can go through and hold the cover. I also did some other covers for me Bs as well.



Brilliant ideas! Aesthetic + functional at the same time! Can I SO it? Lol..


----------



## WilliamLion

ptptpt said:


> Yes you should try the size 31. Initially i was looking for the 34 as well but found 31 to be the perfect size for me. The bag cover was just made by sewing (by hand) different coloured pieces of cloths. haha nothing fancy much



I love all your ideas!!


----------



## pretty99

ptptpt said:


> No... It is just a cover (just like a phone case) and I just had to make some holes on the sides so that the bag's straps can go through and hold the cover. I also did some other covers for me Bs as well.



isn't that the cutest thing!! lovely!


----------



## ueynah

ptptpt said:


> Hi, I'm 5'8" tall. Here's another modelling shot I took with my 31 Jypsiere (in a DIY monster bag cover I made just for fun).




Mixing F with H!  What a great idea!  I am also 5'8" but carry 37 jypsiere.   31 works well for you!


----------



## doves75

ptptpt said:


> No... It is just a cover (just like a phone case) and I just had to make some holes on the sides so that the bag's straps can go through and hold the cover. I also did some other covers for me Bs as well.




OMG!! I love those covers....very creative indeed. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Nothing too fancy here. Just wore my clic h. Posting the pic i posted in the Tiffany forum


----------



## child_ho

This is my new Hermes bag, Garden party in denim.

Wearing Hermes sneakers and H bracelet also.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Nothing too fancy here. Just wore my clic h. Posting the pic i posted in the Tiffany forum
> 
> View attachment 3207554


You look good!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LOUKPEACH said:


> You look good!





(If u like Tiffany jewelry, I post a lot of pics on that thread too )


----------



## cml1994

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Nothing too fancy here. Just wore my clic h. Posting the pic i posted in the Tiffany forum
> 
> View attachment 3207554


Absolutely love the Clic H on you here  Subtle, but a wonderful pop of colour!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

cml1994 said:


> Absolutely love the Clic H on you here  Subtle, but a wonderful pop of colour!


----------



## pretty99

Cute loafer from SS16 collection, can't help but bought 2 pairs


----------



## MrH

pretty99 said:


> Cute loafer from SS16 collection, can't help but bought 2 pairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211245
> View attachment 3211246




Hi 
Very nice loafer indeed [emoji4] well done [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

Trying my SS16 homme but which colour [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Ryan

pretty99 said:


> Cute loafer from SS16 collection, can't help but bought 2 pairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211245
> View attachment 3211246



Love the second pair! Is the top navy? Can you share the price?

Ryan


----------



## pretty99

Ryan said:


> Love the second pair! Is the top navy? Can you share the price?
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan




Yes it's navy, 580


----------



## Ryan

pretty99 said:


> Yes it's navy, 580




Thank you! Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my new Hermes Collier de Chien in gold Barenia with gold hardware, together with a new Alexander McQueen sweatshirt...


----------



## lotte666

Out with my new B40... &#128516;


----------



## child_ho

lotte666 said:


> Out with my new B40... &#128516;


Good look, &#21313;&#21340; hong kong guys


----------



## aizawamegamill

lotte666 said:


> Out with my new B40... [emoji1]




Could you please tell us what color this B40 is? It's very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## lotte666

aizawamegamill said:


> Could you please tell us what color this B40 is? It's very pretty. Thank you.



Thank you. That's etain &#128578;


----------



## doves75

lotte666 said:


> Out with my new B40... [emoji1]




Looking good lotte666!! I thought the color was blue something ....must be due to lighting. Congratulations


----------



## aizawamegamill

lotte666 said:


> Thank you. That's etain &#128578;




Wow, I didn't even think of the color to be etain. I guess it's because of the lighting.  If you had posted a mod pic under the sunlight, I would have got the correct answer right away.  I thought it was colvert blue under a very creamy lighting.  Etain is so classic.  Good choice! Thank you for sharing. Very nice.


----------



## Acehuche

​


lotte666 said:


> Out with my new B40... &#128516;



Really nice bag. Enjoy it.


----------



## hideyoshi

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my new Hermes Collier de Chien in gold Barenia with gold hardware, together with a new Alexander McQueen sweatshirt...
> 
> View attachment 3212371



Gorgeuos !!


----------



## hideyoshi

lotte666 said:


> Out with my new B40... &#128516;



Looks really great on you !


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lotte666 said:


> Out with my new B40... &#128516;


you look good


----------



## Souris

I am in awe of my new barenia silk-in with collier de chien lining.


----------



## navicular

does anyone here have experience with cristobal leather? I'm eyeing a Steve Meeting II in ebene at the moment..


----------



## ueynah

Souris said:


> View attachment 3216365
> View attachment 3216366
> 
> 
> I am in awe of my new barenia silk-in with collier de chien lining.




This is stunning!  Love barenia!


----------



## troytos

[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Trufflebear

Souris said:


> View attachment 3216365
> View attachment 3216366
> 
> 
> I am in awe of my new barenia silk-in with collier de chien lining.




Lovely barenia!!  Such a gorgeous leather!!


----------



## Trufflebear

My hermes chaine d'ancre bracelet. 
I love CDCs but for this outfit, I think this bracelet was a better match[emoji177]


----------



## ptptpt

Me with the Kelly 50.... The largest H bag I've ever had. (and the heaviest!)


----------



## Strut

with my new 'bleu nuit' kelly 32cm w/ gold hardware

Can someone start a "Guys with Kelly Bags" thread, unless there is already one?


----------



## mistikat

Strut said:


> with my new 'bleu nuit' kelly 32cm w/ gold hardware
> 
> Can someone start a "Guys with Kelly Bags" thread, unless there is already one?



This thread is for guys and all the Hermes items they wish to share; thanks!


----------



## csetcos

Hi guys!  I was fortunate to have been invited to a scarf event at my local H- in attendance was Monet Lugo, the designer of the L'Arbre du Vent scarf.  Hearing her story of the design and creation was amazing as well as having fun trying scarves in different cws with all of the other guests.  I wore "Tresors Retrouves" from a few years ago and then wore the scarf that I purchased, designed by Miss Lugo.  If you haven't added this one, it's fantastic and even comes in the shawl option.


----------



## Bostonjetset

csetcos said:


> Hi guys!  I was fortunate to have been invited to a scarf event at my local H- in attendance was Monet Lugo, the designer of the L'Arbre du Vent scarf.  Hearing her story of the design and creation was amazing as well as having fun trying scarves in different cws with all of the other guests.  I wore "Tresors Retrouves" from a few years ago and then wore the scarf that I purchased, designed by Miss Lugo.  If you haven't added this one, it's fantastic and even comes in the shawl option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218297
> View attachment 3218298



How fabulous that you got to meet the artist!  L'Arbre du Vent is such a wonderful design and those 4 unique borders allows for so many wearing options!!  Congrats!


----------



## csetcos

Bostonjetset said:


> How fabulous that you got to meet the artist!  L'Arbre du Vent is such a wonderful design and those 4 unique borders allows for so many wearing options!!  Congrats!




Thanks Bostonjetset!  If you have it, here's another secret that she showed all of us- if you turn the scarf face side down and then fold all 4 corners up and into the center, it forms a beautiful star!


----------



## Strut

in Miami having a shopping day at Bal Harbour


----------



## Bostonjetset

csetcos said:


> Thanks Bostonjetset!  If you have it, here's another secret that she showed all of us- if you turn the scarf face side down and then fold all 4 corners up and into the center, it forms a beautiful star!



I don't have it and I already met my quota for FW15.  It has been a fabulous season!!
Thanks for the tip though.  Post some more mod-shots!!!



Strut said:


> in Miami having a shopping day at Bal Harbour



FABULOUS!


----------



## hideyoshi

Strut said:


> in Miami having a shopping day at Bal Harbour



Great outfit


----------



## csetcos

Strut said:


> in Miami having a shopping day at Bal Harbour




Love this look!


----------



## doves75

csetcos said:


> Hi guys!  I was fortunate to have been invited to a scarf event at my local H- in attendance was Monet Lugo, the designer of the L'Arbre du Vent scarf.  Hearing her story of the design and creation was amazing as well as having fun trying scarves in different cws with all of the other guests.  I wore "Tresors Retrouves" from a few years ago and then wore the scarf that I purchased, designed by Miss Lugo.  If you haven't added this one, it's fantastic and even comes in the shawl option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218297
> View attachment 3218298




You are lucky csetcos, it must be nice to be able to meet the designer [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;

I think I know this store [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## doves75

ptptpt said:


> Me with the Kelly 50.... The largest H bag I've ever had. (and the heaviest!)




Wow look at those guns[emoji123]&#127996;[emoji123]&#127996;!! ). The K50 looks good on you ptptpt



troytos said:


> [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216645




Love the ensemble [emoji106]&#127996; 



Trufflebear said:


> My hermes chaine d'ancre bracelet.
> I love CDCs but for this outfit, I think this bracelet was a better match[emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3217076




Perfect combination



Strut said:


> with my new 'bleu nuit' kelly 32cm w/ gold hardware
> 
> Can someone start a "Guys with Kelly Bags" thread, unless there is already one?




Nice Kelly!! Congratulations


----------



## csetcos

doves75 said:


> You are lucky csetcos, it must be nice to be able to meet the designer [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> I think I know this store [emoji6][emoji6]




[emoji5]&#65039; would be fun to harden into other TPF members here!!!


----------



## Strut

Going through some old pics of me and my favourite Hermes accessories.

Here is one of my favourite's from 2011 - Love mixing silver & gold


----------



## Strut

Some of my palladium favourites.


----------



## Strut

My spikes!


----------



## Strut

Can't believe how fast time flies. Another one, like the previous, from 2011.


----------



## Strut

stacked UP!


----------



## Strut

just a place to showcase guys rocking kelly bags!


----------



## Strut

I was a bit apprehensive at first. Thought I would want a bigger size but when it came available I just had to have it! Me with my 'Bleu Nuit' 32cm togo leather Kelly bag.


----------



## Strut

Love the cool relaxed look

s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ea/fb/3a/eafb3a637644a6be6394aa21dacc7622.jpg


----------



## purselover888

You look great!


----------



## ptptpt

with my 40 B... Sometimes the slouchy look can be fun to play with ( I think).


----------



## roy40

Strut said:


> Going through some old pics of me and my favourite Hermes accessories.
> 
> Here is one of my favourite's from 2011 - Love mixing silver & gold




Thanks for sharing and adding so much to this thread! On an unrelated note - this pictures makes me so nervous! Please be careful! [emoji12]


----------



## roy40

ptptpt said:


> with my 40 B... Sometimes the slouchy look can be fun to play with ( I think).




Hermes + muscles is always a winning combination. [emoji123]&#127995;


----------



## ueynah

ptptpt said:


> with my 40 B... Sometimes the slouchy look can be fun to play with ( I think).




Nice birkin flat!  Hahaha


----------



## doves75

Christmas shopping my faithful B40 [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## doves75

And another one from before thanksgiving &#129411;&#129411;


----------



## doves75

Strut said:


> Going through some old pics of me and my favourite Hermes accessories.
> 
> Here is one of my favourite's from 2011 - Love mixing silver & gold







Strut said:


> I was a bit apprehensive at first. Thought I would want a bigger size but when it came available I just had to have it! Me with my 'Bleu Nuit' 32cm togo leather Kelly bag.




What a nice shots Strut!! Love the pics [emoji106]&#127996;




ptptpt said:


> with my 40 B... Sometimes the slouchy look can be fun to play with ( I think).




It looks fun but I don't think I can do that to my bags [emoji23][emoji23]
Nice modeling pic [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## child_ho

Merry Christmas !


----------



## footlocker

ptptpt said:


> with my 40 B... Sometimes the slouchy look can be fun to play with ( I think).




Like this pic!


----------



## footlocker

Strut said:


> in Miami having a shopping day at Bal Harbour
> 
> 
> 
> instagram: @JAYSTRUT




Is this a white birkin?


----------



## MrH

My beautiful Christmas present from Mr Hermes this year 2015 [emoji8][emoji8][emoji320][emoji320]


----------



## ptptpt

MrH said:


> My beautiful Christmas present from Mr Hermes this year 2015 [emoji8][emoji8][emoji320][emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222551
> View attachment 3222552



loving all these orange boxes  Happy Holidays!


----------



## MrH

ptptpt said:


> loving all these orange boxes  Happy Holidays!




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## Souris

Pot of colours


----------



## Ryan

MrH said:


> My beautiful Christmas present from Mr Hermes this year 2015 [emoji8][emoji8][emoji320][emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222551
> View attachment 3222552




Is that a tie bar on the bottom right? I'm intrigued...

Ryan


----------



## roy40

This is NOT me ... However, I felt compelled to share. [emoji123]&#127995;


----------



## bagidiotic

roy40 said:


> This is NOT me ... However, I felt compelled to share. [emoji123]&#127995;
> View attachment 3226535



Oh my
Whip me with that belt baby
Haha


----------



## aluminum_siren

in the same vein as roy40's post


----------



## lotte666

Nice to see a B in flat like this... By the way, happy new year 2016 to you all Hermes guys &#128521;


----------



## mushashi415

ptptpt said:


> No... It is just a cover (just like a phone case) and I just had to make some holes on the sides so that the bag's straps can go through and hold the cover. I also did some other covers for me Bs as well.




Wow. I'm dying for that barenia B.  Do you have mor epics ?


----------



## csetcos

Happy new year, from Paris, gents!


----------



## footlocker

csetcos said:


> Happy new year, from Paris, gents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228115




Congrats! Open open and reveal.  Happy new year too


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

roy40 said:


> This is NOT me ... However, I felt compelled to share. [emoji123]&#127995;
> View attachment 3226535





aluminum_siren said:


> in the same vein as roy40's post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227000



I cannot seem to find the H items... I may be too busy staring at something else


----------



## Dinlay

csetcos said:


> Happy new year, from Paris, gents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228115




Share with us [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## bagidiotic

csetcos said:


> Happy new year, from Paris, gents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228115



Happy New year
Open them 
So many goodies


----------



## B.Desire

Strut said:


> with my new 'bleu nuit' kelly 32cm w/ gold hardware
> 
> Can someone start a "Guys with Kelly Bags" thread, unless there is already one?


Supergreat look! I love it!!!


----------



## mushashi415

csetcos said:


> Happy new year, from Paris, gents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228115




Congrats n HNY.


----------



## Trufflebear

csetcos said:


> Happy new year, from Paris, gents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228115




Wow!  Happy new year, indeed!!
Can't wait to see what's inside!!


----------



## doves75

csetcos said:


> Happy new year, from Paris, gents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228115




Congratulations....looks like you get some dose of Vit C. Happy new year and do reveal pls [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## lotte666

csetcos said:


> Happy new year, from Paris, gents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228115


Reveal them to us &#128513;


----------



## ptptpt

me with my 40 B in Ebene Togo


----------



## ueynah

ptptpt said:


> me with my 40 B in Ebene Togo




Beautiful and love your initials on the luggage!


----------



## bagidiotic

ptptpt said:


> me with my 40 B in Ebene Togo



Very cool


----------



## Bostonjetset

Trying out a Jypsie, courtesy of a friend. It's gorgeous but still not sure it's for me. ?[emoji57].

Thanks for letting me try it out, R!! Xoxo


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> Trying out a Jypsie, courtesy of a friend. It's gorgeous but still not sure it's for me. ?[emoji57].
> 
> Thanks for letting me try it out, R!! Xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231534




You really do rock it! I can see you handling a brighter color with ease, though ... Perhaps all that's missing a Rodeo charm. [emoji6]


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> You really do rock it! I can see you handling a brighter color with ease, though ... Perhaps all that's missing a Rodeo charm. [emoji6]



I literally just LOL! 

Black is not usually my first choice in bags but I'm not really into too bright either.  Maybe Colvert or Bleu de Prusse or Vert Olive....just for a little splash of color.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Bostonjetset said:


> Trying out a Jypsie, courtesy of a friend. It's gorgeous but still not sure it's for me. ?[emoji57].
> 
> Thanks for letting me try it out, R!! Xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231534



This is a good size for you. Perhaps in the etoupe color ?


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> I literally just LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Black is not usually my first choice in bags but I'm not really into too bright either.  Maybe Colvert or Bleu de Prusse or Vert Olive....just for a little splash of color.







I took these at the Madison store when I was debating what size J to get ... Malachite 34 and Bleu Orage 37. I went conservatively and got a black J34. [emoji12]


----------



## Bostonjetset

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is a good size for you. Perhaps in the etoupe color ?



I like both etoupe and etain.  I worry about getting a lighter bag dirty though.



roy40 said:


> View attachment 3231562
> 
> 
> I took these at the Madison store when I was debating what size J to get ... Malachite 34 and Bleu Orage 37. I went conservatively and got a black J34. [emoji12]



OMG!  Both are gorgeous!!  And in my range of wearable colors!


----------



## ueynah

roy40 said:


> View attachment 3231562
> 
> 
> I took these at the Madison store when I was debating what size J to get ... Malachite 34 and Bleu Orage 37. I went conservatively and got a black J34. [emoji12]




Both colors are gorgeous!  Didn't realize 37 is still in production!  But black is always nice!  Congrats!


----------



## JWiseman

Bostonjetset said:


> Trying out a Jypsie, courtesy of a friend. It's gorgeous but still not sure it's for me. ?[emoji57].
> 
> Thanks for letting me try it out, R!! Xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231534



I've been debating a Jypsiere too! Still not sold on it and I can't decide of 37 or 34...hmmmm??


----------



## csetcos

Hey guys!  Managed to score a B35 raisin on my trip to Paris at FSH!!!  Love this color and excited to use a smaller size as my 40 can be heavy at times!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

roy40 said:


> View attachment 3231562
> 
> 
> I took these at the Madison store when I was debating what size J to get ... Malachite 34 and Bleu Orage 37. I went conservatively and got a black J34. [emoji12]


Ooh cool


----------



## Bostonjetset

JWiseman said:


> I've been debating a Jypsiere too! Still not sold on it and I can't decide of 37 or 34...hmmmm??



I actually thought the 34 was a great size and I'm a bigger guy.  Either would be fabulous though.  I just can't get over how the retail price is almost as high as a Kelly...that is a big deterrent for me...why not just save for a Kelly instead I always think to myself.  



csetcos said:


> Hey guys!  Managed to score a B35 raisin on my trip to Paris at FSH!!!  Love this color and excited to use a smaller size as my 40 can be heavy at times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232276



OMG!  Raisin is one of my all-time fave H colors!  The perfect neutral without going for black or brown.


----------



## bagidiotic

csetcos said:


> Hey guys!  Managed to score a B35 raisin on my trip to Paris at FSH!!!  Love this color and excited to use a smaller size as my 40 can be heavy at times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232276



Superb  and awesome 
You're the champion


----------



## Strut

In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago. _
_


----------



## pretty99

csetcos said:


> Hey guys!  Managed to score a B35 raisin on my trip to Paris at FSH!!!  Love this color and excited to use a smaller size as my 40 can be heavy at times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232276




Congrats! Raisin is all time favorites and lots of guys are downsizing now!


----------



## csetcos

pretty99 said:


> Congrats! Raisin is all time favorites and lots of guys are downsizing now!




Thanks, Pretty!!  I couldn't be happier- I will post my story in the "Paris Trip for Hermès bags" thread- it was the best day ever!!!![emoji524][emoji171][emoji533]



bagidiotic said:


> Superb  and awesome
> You're the champion



Thank you, bagidiotic [emoji5]&#65039;



Bostonjetset said:


> OMG!  Raisin is one of my all-time fave H colors!  The perfect neutral without going for black or brown.




Thanks, Bostonjetset!!!  I totally agree about the neutrality of the color- I have it left out in our hotel and it looks so different during different times of the day!  Brown, black, grey, purple, purple-y, etc.  in love!  Will post all of my purchases when I get home!


----------



## JWiseman

Bostonjetset said:


> I actually thought the 34 was a great size and I'm a bigger guy.  Either would be fabulous though.  I just can't get over how the retail price is almost as high as a Kelly...that is a big deterrent for me...why not just save for a Kelly instead I always think to myself.



Glad to know it's not just me! I would love a K40, so why not save a bit more and pass on the Jypsiere to get the Kelly?!?! Great minds think alike!


----------



## csetcos

JWiseman said:


> Glad to know it's not just me! I would love a K40, so why not save a bit more and pass on the Jypsiere to get the Kelly?!?! Great minds think alike!




This is true- if you love another bag, you should definitely wait!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Strut said:


> In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago. _
> _



Fabulous!!



JWiseman said:


> Glad to know it's not just me! I would love a K40, so why not save a bit more and pass on the Jypsiere to get the Kelly?!?! Great minds think alike!



For sure!!
I may try for an Evelyne as a casual, cross body type bag.  They are much cheaper than the Jypsie and come [or at least came] in Barenia which is my grail leather!


----------



## Pegase

Bostonjetset said:


> Trying out a Jypsie, courtesy of a friend. It's gorgeous but still not sure it's for me. ?[emoji57].
> 
> Thanks for letting me try it out, R!! Xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231534



Looking good BJ! 
If I had a choice I would go for sonething other than black too....


----------



## hermes fans

ptptpt said:


> Me with the Kelly 50.... The largest H bag I've ever had. (and the heaviest!)



Is this your house?


----------



## MrH

Take my 3 friends out for action [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji4]


----------



## child_ho

MrH said:


> Take my 3 friends out for action [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235308


Very nice, it is around us$270 per one.


----------



## child_ho

Oh my god, I purchased a Evelyne bag in Etoupe color, very love it!!!!

Also have hapi leather bracelet and Picotin lock bag TGM size.


----------



## okiern1981

My latest, and last for a while.  Hermes okau in Swift.


----------



## lotte666

child_ho said:


> Oh my god, I purchased a Evelyne bag in Etoupe color, very love it!!!!
> 
> Also have hapi leather bracelet and Picotin lock bag TGM size.



Good for you )))))))


----------



## Uula

Love Etoupe, it's one of my favourite colours. Congratulations!


----------



## Ethengdurst

child_ho said:


> Oh my god, I purchased a Evelyne bag in Etoupe color, very love it!!!!
> 
> Also have hapi leather bracelet and Picotin lock bag TGM size.



Congratulations! Love etoupe, and behapi bracelets!


----------



## csetcos

child_ho said:


> Oh my god, I purchased a Evelyne bag in Etoupe color, very love it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Also have hapi leather bracelet and Picotin lock bag TGM size.




Nice!  Would love to see modeling pics of the Picotin bag!!


----------



## ptptpt

My Picotin TGM (31cm) in black clemence.


----------



## Bostonjetset

ptptpt said:


> My Picotin TGM (31cm) in black clemence.




This is fabulous!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

ptptpt said:


> My Picotin TGM (31cm) in black clemence.



Suit you perfectly


----------



## csetcos

ptptpt said:


> My Picotin TGM (31cm) in black clemence.




This is perfect on you!!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mushashi415

ptptpt said:


> My Picotin TGM (31cm) in black clemence.




Very nice bag, lovely arms lol


----------



## csetcos

A little dark but my new special B35 raisin, H bracelet, and L'Arbre du Vent carre.


----------



## bagidiotic

csetcos said:


> View attachment 3245650
> 
> A little dark but my new special B35 raisin, H bracelet, and L'Arbre du Vent carre.



Simply awesome


----------



## ptptpt

love your B!!! awesome colour too 



csetcos said:


> View attachment 3245650
> 
> A little dark but my new special B35 raisin, H bracelet, and L'Arbre du Vent carre.


----------



## ptptpt

My and my Porosus baby .


----------



## Uula

csetcos said:


> View attachment 3245650
> 
> A little dark but my new special B35 raisin, H bracelet, and L'Arbre du Vent carre.



Wow, raisin is such a beautiful colour.


----------



## averagejoe

ptptpt said:


> My and my Porosus baby .





csetcos said:


> View attachment 3245650
> 
> A little dark but my new special B35 raisin, H bracelet, and L'Arbre du Vent carre.



Nice Birkins! Your photos show how versatile the bag is, as it goes with the fanciest of outfits, and even a tank top!


----------



## bagidiotic

ptptpt said:


> My and my Porosus baby .



Sexy match ake


----------



## doves75

csetcos said:


> View attachment 3245650
> 
> A little dark but my new special B35 raisin, H bracelet, and L'Arbre du Vent carre.




Great pic Csetcos, I love how the color changed with lighting.



ptptpt said:


> My and my Porosus baby .




Nice!!


----------



## csetcos

bagidiotic said:


> Simply awesome







ptptpt said:


> love your B!!! awesome colour too







Uula said:


> Wow, raisin is such a beautiful colour.







averagejoe said:


> Nice Birkins! Your photos show how versatile the bag is, as it goes with the fanciest of outfits, and even a tank top!







doves75 said:


> Great pic Csetcos, I love how the color changed with lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!




Thanks guys!  I also love how versatile the bag is as shown between all of us!  

Ptptpt's Porosus is stunning!


----------



## troytos

[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## ueynah

My first SO from a few years back... Waited 2 years for this baby as it was evergrain!  
It has since patinated slightly!


----------



## bagidiotic

ueynah said:


> View attachment 3248598
> 
> 
> My first SO from a few years back... Waited 2 years for this baby as it was evergrain!
> It has since patinated slightly!



2 yrs waiting  is worth  it
Truly yours forever 
Nice combo


----------



## bagidiotic

troytos said:


> View attachment 3248524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]



You truly  rock  that b


----------



## PetiteMalles

K32 rouge casaque


----------



## JWiseman

ueynah said:


> View attachment 3248598
> 
> 
> My first SO from a few years back... Waited 2 years for this baby as it was evergrain!
> It has since patinated slightly!



OMG I LOVE this!!!!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

PetiteMalles said:


> K32 rouge casaque



Very h
Fully  equipped 
Looking  fabulous


----------



## csetcos

ueynah said:


> View attachment 3248598
> 
> 
> My first SO from a few years back... Waited 2 years for this baby as it was evergrain!
> It has since patinated slightly!




Love this- great pic and well worth the wait!


----------



## csetcos

PetiteMalles said:


> K32 rouge casaque




Perfection!  All of this looks great on you!


----------



## roy40

My new Etain TGM Evelyne! It's GINORMOUS. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> My new Etain TGM Evelyne! It's GINORMOUS. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249706



OMG OMG!  That really is ginormous!  Especially on such a svelte guy. 
I'm glad you finally found your TGM. 
I'm so jealous though.  I LOVE Etain!!


----------



## roy40

HAHAHA. I think I went overboard with the TGM. I think the GM is such a perfect size. I had tried on a TGM in Alezan at my boutique and a Blue Orage one at the Wall Street store and wasn't completely sold ... The Etain combination was a dream color and in theory a 6'4" guy SHOULD be able to pull a TGM off ...

In any case ... I was THIS close to buying a Gold GM to complete my current Hermes wish-list and ordered a gorgeous vintage Gold Courchevel HAC 32 instead. [emoji85] It's too small for me but was an absolutely STEAL. I've already sent pictures to my DM and she's on board to take it off my hands. [emoji6]


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> HAHAHA. I think I went overboard with the TGM. I think the GM is such a perfect size. I had tried on a TGM in Alezan at my boutique and a Blue Orage one at the Wall Street store and wasn't completely sold ... The Etain combination was a dream color and in theory a 6'4" guy SHOULD be able to pull a TGM off ...
> 
> In any case ... I was THIS close to buying a Gold GM to complete my current Hermes wish-list and ordered a gorgeous vintage Gold Courchevel HAC 32 instead. [emoji85] It's too small for me but was an absolutely STEAL. I've already sent pictures to my DM and she's on board to take it off my hands. [emoji6]



HAC 32 ??!???!???!!!!
My grail bag!!!  I don't think it is too small for you at all.  You are smaller than I am and I would totally rock it.  At least post some mod shots before DM snatches it away.  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## bagidiotic

roy40 said:


> My new Etain TGM Evelyne! It's GINORMOUS. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249706



Very nice on you


----------



## csetcos

roy40 said:


> My new Etain TGM Evelyne! It's GINORMOUS. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249706




So fun, Roy!!!


----------



## JWiseman

roy40 said:


> My new Etain TGM Evelyne! It's GINORMOUS. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249706



I've been back and forth over TGM for a long time. I bought a GM about 2 years ago and love it and live in it, but I've been wanting another and thought I could handle a TGM. Everytime I find one I chicken out and pass on it. I'm only 5'8" so it does dwarf me , but there is just something about it that I love.

Etain is a great color and I would love to borrow that TGM...to test it out! hahaha


----------



## averagejoe

roy40 said:


> My new Etain TGM Evelyne! It's GINORMOUS. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249706



That's a nice size! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

troytos said:


> View attachment 3248524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]



Nice Birkin!

Vegas...I really miss it! Need to go back soon!


----------



## averagejoe

PetiteMalles said:


> K32 rouge casaque



Loving your look, everything down to the sandals!



ueynah said:


> View attachment 3248598
> 
> 
> My first SO from a few years back... Waited 2 years for this baby as it was evergrain!
> It has since patinated slightly!



The patina is developing beautifully!


----------



## purplepoodles

roy40 said:


> My new Etain TGM Evelyne! It's GINORMOUS. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249706




But so so fabulous! Love the colour and in your photo it certainly doesn't look to large on you. Congratulations!  Evies are imp Hermes most wearable bag.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

roy40 said:


> My new Etain TGM Evelyne! It's GINORMOUS. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249706


Perfect size for a gentleman


----------



## litosands

You carry it off beautifully, and that is the greatest color. The scale of the cutout H is a bit large, but my friend wears his Evelyne with the H facing in.


----------



## jk111

ueynah said:


> View attachment 3248598
> 
> 
> My first SO from a few years back... Waited 2 years for this baby as it was evergrain!
> It has since patinated slightly!



Congratulations&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;


----------



## jk111

roy40 said:


> My new Etain TGM Evelyne! It's GINORMOUS. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249706



Nice Size&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;Like&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;


----------



## ueynah

bagidiotic said:


> 2 yrs waiting  is worth  it
> Truly yours forever
> Nice combo







JWiseman said:


> OMG I LOVE this!!!!!!







averagejoe said:


> Loving your look, everything down to the sandals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The patina is developing beautifully!







jk111 said:


> Congratulations&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;




Thank you all.  I am enjoying the bag more and more now that it looks more "broken in"


----------



## aluminum_siren

roy40 said:


> My new Etain TGM Evelyne! It's GINORMOUS. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249706




I am 6'2" 170 lbs and I have two TGM Evelynes. They are perfect for me for work as GM is just too small for papers and a laptop. I've had my Epsom one for many years but I prefer Clemence better for this bag as it contours to your body better when its not as full.


----------



## CenterStageBLN

roy40 said:


> My new Etain TGM Evelyne! It's GINORMOUS. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249706


Lucky you!

I have been at the H boutique at KaDeWe in Berlin - Europes biggest department store  - yesterday: at first I just wanted to pass by, but then i spotted a HAC 50 PHW in Bleu de Galice inside. The bag looked great! 
Talking to the SA I asked about the Evelyn in TGM: she told me that they haven't seen the bag in this size for about four years. Quite sad, as I am on the hunt for this bag in this very size. 

Congratulations to you again for being successful in tracking down this bag!


----------



## Uula

CenterStageBLN said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> I have been at the H boutique at KaDeWe in Berlin - Europes biggest department store  - yesterday: at first I just wanted to pass by, but then i spotted a HAC 50 PHW in Bleu de Galice inside. The bag looked great!
> Talking to the SA I asked about the Evelyn in TGM: she told me that they haven't seen the bag in this size for about four years. Quite sad, as I am on the hunt for this bag in this very size.
> 
> Congratulations to you again for being successful in tracking down this bag!



That's interesting, I recently saw a 50cm HAC in a similar blue, though in a slightly more greenish hue at the New Bond Street store in London.


----------



## csetcos

Copilot the other day [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

csetcos said:


> Copilot the other day [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255868


What size is your B bag? So beautiful


----------



## csetcos

LOUKPEACH said:


> What size is your B bag? So beautiful




LOUKPEACH- this one is my B40 Fjord Gold [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## bagidiotic

csetcos said:


> Copilot the other day [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255868



Your copilot  is so brand concious  haha
But stylish


----------



## csetcos

bagidiotic said:


> Your copilot  is so brand concious  haha
> But stylish




LOL!  Yes!  Very much so [emoji6]


----------



## meridian

csetcos said:


> Copilot the other day [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255868




Love the combo of the bag charm and twillies[emoji170]


----------



## Cyph3r

csetcos said:


> Copilot the other day [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255868



Lovely color coordination.


----------



## csetcos

meridian said:


> Love the combo of the bag charm and twillies[emoji170]







Cyph3r said:


> Lovely color coordination.




Thank you, Meridian and Cyph3r!


----------



## roy40

My seat-mate for the day didn't have much to say but sure was good to look at. [emoji6] Etriviere II Besace in Chocolate Fjord and Hunter leather. Photos compare natural vs. electric lighting.


----------



## hideyoshi

roy40 said:


> My seat-mate for the day didn't have much to say but sure was good to look at. [emoji6] Etriviere II Besace in Chocolate Fjord and Hunter leather. Photos compare natural vs. electric lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3262604
> View attachment 3262605
> View attachment 3262606



Very stylish bag !


----------



## roy40

hideyoshi said:


> Very stylish bag !




Thank you! I fell in love with it the second I saw it and knew I had to buy it. [emoji7]


----------



## roy40

bagidiotic said:


> Very nice on you




Thank you!!!



csetcos said:


> So fun, Roy!!!




Thank you!!!! [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] I'm in love with your collection!



JWiseman said:


> I've been back and forth over TGM for a long time. I bought a GM about 2 years ago and love it and live in it, but I've been wanting another and thought I could handle a TGM. Everytime I find one I chicken out and pass on it. I'm only 5'8" so it does dwarf me , but there is just something about it that I love.
> 
> 
> 
> Etain is a great color and I would love to borrow that TGM...to test it out! hahaha




Let me know if you're on the East Coast. We can have an Hermes play date! [emoji6][emoji106]&#127995;



averagejoe said:


> That's a nice size! Congratulations!




Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;



purplepoodles said:


> But so so fabulous! Love the colour and in your photo it certainly doesn't look to large on you. Congratulations!  Evies are imp Hermes most wearable bag.



Thank you, thank you!!!


It's DEFINITELY Hermes's most wearable bag. The GM IMHO in more wearable, but the TGM will fit anything.



LOUKPEACH said:


> Perfect size for a gentleman




Agreed! I particularly remember the Hermes Men's store in NYC having a TGM in the window at one point. Very cool!



litosands said:


> You carry it off beautifully, and that is the greatest color. The scale of the cutout H is a bit large, but my friend wears his Evelyne with the H facing in.




Thank you! You're right ... Carrying it with the H inwards would make it appear less GRAND. Good idea!



jk111 said:


> Nice Size&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;Like&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;




Thank you! [emoji51]



aluminum_siren said:


> I am 6'2" 170 lbs and I have two TGM Evelynes. They are perfect for me for work as GM is just too small for papers and a laptop. I've had my Epsom one for many years but I prefer Clemence better for this bag as it contours to your body better when its not as full.




The fact that mine is Clemence helps! You're right. What color is your Epsom? I'd love to see you model both!



CenterStageBLN said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been at the H boutique at KaDeWe in Berlin - Europes biggest department store  - yesterday: at first I just wanted to pass by, but then i spotted a HAC 50 PHW in Bleu de Galice inside. The bag looked great!
> 
> Talking to the SA I asked about the Evelyn in TGM: she told me that they haven't seen the bag in this size for about four years. Quite sad, as I am on the hunt for this bag in this very size.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you again for being successful in tracking down this bag!




I know for a fact that my store had another in Alezan Clemence for a while ... Let me know if you want more info!


----------



## MrH

My new baby on board with me to Asia [emoji574]&#65039;[emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji4]


----------



## child_ho

HELP ME, I want your comment. I wanna buy a new bracelet, do you think 925 silver CDC bracelet is better then H bracelet?


----------



## Bostonjetset

child_ho said:


> HELP ME, I want your comment. I wanna buy a new bracelet, do you think 925 silver CDC bracelet is better then H bracelet?



Both are nice but I would always choose fine jewelry over costume jewelry and thus the silver CDC would be my choice.  It looks great on you btw! I'm jealous of all you smaller-wristed guys as I cannot fit into anything but the leather bracelets.


----------



## child_ho

Purchased CDC PM Size bracelet in 925 silver.


----------



## Acehuche

child_ho said:


> Purchased CDC PM Size bracelet in 925 silver.



Realle nice. Enjoy.


----------



## BoyBags

xx


----------



## jk111

BoyBags said:


> xx



Nice


----------



## MrH

Happy Chinese New Year to all  with my jige to collect all the "Hong Boa" red envelope


----------



## csetcos

MrH said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to all  with my jige to collect all the "Hong Boa" red envelope
> View attachment 3266660




Gorgeous!!!!  Is this colvert or bleu saphir?  I can see it being either in different lighting!


----------



## MrH

csetcos said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  Is this colvert or bleu saphir?  I can see it being either in different lighting!




The colour is colvert [emoji4]


----------



## hideyoshi

BoyBags said:


> xx



Very nice ! 
Can i ask  which brand of the shoes?


----------



## csetcos

MrH said:


> The colour is colvert [emoji4]




Of course it is!  I would love a jige in colvert!  Stunning!


----------



## BoyBags

hideyoshi said:


> Very nice !
> Can i ask  which brand of the shoes?



Thanks!  

They're Christian Louboutin!


----------



## aluminum_siren

roy40 said:


> The fact that mine is Clemence helps! You're right. What color is your Epsom? I'd love to see you model both!



Mine is black, which also makes the bag look smaller.


----------



## jmen

ptptpt said:


> No... It is just a cover (just like a phone case) and I just had to make some holes on the sides so that the bag's straps can go through and hold the cover. I also did some other covers for me Bs as well.



Finally, some free time and came upon the pics of your bag covers. What a smile :smile1 I keep going back -- just priceless and if you go into production, let me know. Live well . .  .


----------



## roy40

aluminum_siren said:


> Mine is black, which also makes the bag look smaller.




I've actually really grown to love the TGM. Mine is currently stuffed to the brim with everything under the sun. It's the perfect busy-day bag. Here's a little elevator shot from earlier. I never liked the look of my GM with my down jacket ... It looked like a revenue purse on me ... The TGM however looks great with my big puffy jacket.

Super casual today ... Rag & Bone jeans, grey Nikes, my 7-year-old Canada Goose "bomber" with a printed t-shirt underneath. It's amazing how EVERYONE in the world seems to have a CG jacket now ... One of the reasons I love Hermes is how under-the-radar it is ... Not so much with Canada Goose anymore. [emoji107]&#127995;

The bag ... Once again ... ETAIN TGM EVELYNE III.


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> I've actually really grown to love the TGM. Mine is currently stuffed to the brim with everything under the sun. It's the perfect busy-day bag. Here's a little elevator shot from earlier. I never liked the look of my GM with my down jacket ... It looked like a revenue purse on me ... The TGM however looks great with my big puffy jacket.
> 
> Super casual today ... Rag & Bone jeans, grey Nikes, my 7-year-old Canada Goose "bomber" with a printed t-shirt underneath. It's amazing how EVERYONE in the world seems to have a CG jacket now ... One of the reasons I love Hermes is how under-the-radar it is ... Not so much with Canada Goose anymore. [emoji107]&#127995;
> 
> The bag ... Once again ... ETAIN TGM EVELYNE III.
> 
> View attachment 3270392



Looking fabulous as always, mon ami!


----------



## aluminum_siren

roy40 said:


> I've actually really grown to love the TGM. Mine is currently stuffed to the brim with everything under the sun. It's the perfect busy-day bag. Here's a little elevator shot from earlier. I never liked the look of my GM with my down jacket ... It looked like a revenue purse on me ... The TGM however looks great with my big puffy jacket.
> 
> Super casual today ... Rag & Bone jeans, grey Nikes, my 7-year-old Canada Goose "bomber" with a printed t-shirt underneath. It's amazing how EVERYONE in the world seems to have a CG jacket now ... One of the reasons I love Hermes is how under-the-radar it is ... Not so much with Canada Goose anymore. [emoji107]&#127995;
> 
> The bag ... Once again ... ETAIN TGM EVELYNE III.
> 
> View attachment 3270392




I also wear my Evelyne TGM with my Canada Goose! I bought mine a size larger in case I needed to wear a suit underneath so I look really bulky and I could not carry a smaller bag without looking a bit silly. I know everyone has a CG now but I am not going to stop wearing them cause they keep me toasty.

I also stuff mine to the brim. When I don't have much to carry the bag easily fits my sneakers and gym clothes, it's so convenient and I can be hands free.


----------



## BoyBags

Date night outfit


----------



## lvusr1

Love this look!! ^ What size is your Kelly?


----------



## hideyoshi

BoyBags said:


> Date night outfit



Handsome !


----------



## hideyoshi

roy40 said:


> I've actually really grown to love the TGM. Mine is currently stuffed to the brim with everything under the sun. It's the perfect busy-day bag. Here's a little elevator shot from earlier. I never liked the look of my GM with my down jacket ... It looked like a revenue purse on me ... The TGM however looks great with my big puffy jacket.
> 
> Super casual today ... Rag & Bone jeans, grey Nikes, my 7-year-old Canada Goose "bomber" with a printed t-shirt underneath. It's amazing how EVERYONE in the world seems to have a CG jacket now ... One of the reasons I love Hermes is how under-the-radar it is ... Not so much with Canada Goose anymore. [emoji107]&#127995;
> 
> The bag ... Once again ... ETAIN TGM EVELYNE III.
> 
> View attachment 3270392



Very stylish outfit !


----------



## Trufflebear

BoyBags said:


> Date night outfit




Lovely!  I hope you have a great date[emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

BoyBags said:


> Date night outfit



Looking great there! Nice and casual, but polished at the same time with the Kelly.


----------



## csetcos

BoyBags said:


> Date night outfit




Hope the date went well!  Great outfit!


----------



## pretty99

Something new for the gents~~~
Toodoo pouches, comes in 2 sizes this one is a GM, size similar to a Jige GM. 
Grey felt with barenia, there's also navy/black combo or grey/orange combo, me like this~~~~and it smells goooood


----------



## Bostonjetset

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3274916
> View attachment 3274917
> 
> Something new for the gents~~~
> Toodoo pouches, comes in 2 sizes this one is a GM, size similar to a Jige GM.
> Grey felt with barenia, there's also navy/black combo or grey/orange combo, me like this~~~~and it smells goooood



This is FABULOUS!  I love a great clutch!  
Is this petit h or from the main collection?  Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## ueynah

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3274916
> View attachment 3274917
> 
> Something new for the gents~~~
> Toodoo pouches, comes in 2 sizes this one is a GM, size similar to a Jige GM.
> Grey felt with barenia, there's also navy/black combo or grey/orange combo, me like this~~~~and it smells goooood




Beautiful!  Congrats on another gorgeous acquisition!


----------



## pretty99

Bostonjetset said:


> This is FABULOUS!  I love a great clutch!
> 
> Is this petit h or from the main collection?  Do you mind sharing the price?




It's from the main collection not petit H.
The small one is around 780, the GM one in Epsom/felt is about 900, this one is 1100 since its barenia


ueynah said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats on another gorgeous acquisition!




And now this one u might need~~~hehehe


----------



## litosands

you have to hand it to H for using felt, an inexpensive material which cultural historians say was the first "textile", before weaving looms were invented.


----------



## littles mom

Strut said:


> In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago. _
> _



I love it there! And, you look amazing as does your Kelly!


----------



## Bostonjetset

pretty99 said:


> It's from the main collection not petit H.
> The small one is around 780, the GM one in Epsom/felt is about 900, this one is 1100 since its barenia
> 
> 
> 
> And now this one u might need~~~hehehe



Thanks!!  Barenia is one of my fave H leathers!



litosands said:


> you have to hand it to H for using felt, an inexpensive material which cultural historians say was the first "textile", before weaving looms were invented.



And then charging hundreds [even thousands] for it!!


----------



## 0013104

New here! H kid bracelets &#128540; What is the app u guys use for watermarks?? &#128591;&#127995;


----------



## 0013104

H handkerchief which can also be used as a pocket square


----------



## child_ho

Very happy today, purchased the king of bag - Hermes Kelly


----------



## csetcos

child_ho said:


> Very happy today, purchased the king of bag - Hermes Kelly




Gorgeous!!!!  Blue nuit?  35? Congrats on your new addition!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## child_ho

Wearing my Hermes Amazon Kelly bag and take a photo in Hermes shop.

Any idea how to carry is smart?


----------



## child_ho

csetcos said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  Blue nuit?  35? Congrats on your new addition!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji108]&#127996;


It is 40cm size, blue obscur color.


----------



## doves75

child_ho said:


> Very happy today, purchased the king of bag - Hermes Kelly




Congratulations on your new Kelly. Love the Amazonia strap [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ueynah

child_ho said:


> Very happy today, purchased the king of bag - Hermes Kelly




Love the bicolor strap!  Congrats


----------



## Strut

Jay Strut + Hermes Kelly 32cm
SAKS Toronto Queen Street Grand Opening, 
February 2016


----------



## JY1217

Hey guys, I'm very new here, I want to ask you guys for some suggestions!
I want to purchase a jypsiere 34cm, should I go for the chocolate Togo one , the cacao clemence one or the classic orange Taurillon ?
I love the orange one but I'm a bit scared that I can't pull it off.,,

What will you guys do?
Is jypsiere a really good bag ? Any cons of this bag? I couldn't tell since I have only tried it for some minutes in the store..

Thanks so much for the help  !!!im so nervous and struggling !it will be my first H!


----------



## Prada Prince

Guys, can I get your expert opinion... I'm considering purchasing a pre-loved Kelly. Do you think I could pull off carrying a Kelly 35? Or only a 40? I'm 5'5...


----------



## pretty99

JY1217 said:


> Hey guys, I'm very new here, I want to ask you guys for some suggestions!
> 
> I want to purchase a jypsiere 34cm, should I go for the chocolate Togo one , the cacao clemence one or the classic orange Taurillon ?
> 
> I love the orange one but I'm a bit scared that I can't pull it off.,,
> 
> 
> 
> What will you guys do?
> 
> Is jypsiere a really good bag ? Any cons of this bag? I couldn't tell since I have only tried it for some minutes in the store..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the help  !!!im so nervous and struggling !it will be my first H!




Since its your first one I will go more easy color, orange I don't think is everyday for a guy unless you live in tropics or somewhere with shiny bright weather everyday.
It's a nice bag for a guy since it's more masculine style, I seldom use mine though.


----------



## csetcos

JY1217 said:


> Hey guys, I'm very new here, I want to ask you guys for some suggestions!
> 
> I want to purchase a jypsiere 34cm, should I go for the chocolate Togo one , the cacao clemence one or the classic orange Taurillon ?
> 
> I love the orange one but I'm a bit scared that I can't pull it off.,,
> 
> 
> 
> What will you guys do?
> 
> Is jypsiere a really good bag ? Any cons of this bag? I couldn't tell since I have only tried it for some minutes in the store..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the help  !!!im so nervous and struggling !it will be my first H!




It's a great bag for running errands when you need to be hands free.  I tend to reach for other bags first but when I do use my Jypsiere, I remember why I like it so much.  Mind is Gold Clemence 34.  I wear it open with the straps hooked but not clasped.


----------



## JWiseman

JY1217 said:


> Hey guys, I'm very new here, I want to ask you guys for some suggestions!
> I want to purchase a jypsiere 34cm, should I go for the chocolate Togo one , the cacao clemence one or the classic orange Taurillon ?
> I love the orange one but I'm a bit scared that I can't pull it off.,,
> 
> What will you guys do?
> Is jypsiere a really good bag ? Any cons of this bag? I couldn't tell since I have only tried it for some minutes in the store..
> 
> Thanks so much for the help  !!!im so nervous and struggling !it will be my first H!



How about classic gold? Sometimes I think the browns can be a bit...blah. The gold is a nice neutral with a little "color" to it. I'm looking into Jypsiere too, just can't decide 34 or 37.

Good luck, let us know what you choose!


----------



## JWiseman

JY1217 said:


> Hey guys, I'm very new here, I want to ask you guys for some suggestions!
> I want to purchase a jypsiere 34cm, should I go for the chocolate Togo one , the cacao clemence one or the classic orange Taurillon ?
> I love the orange one but I'm a bit scared that I can't pull it off.,,
> 
> What will you guys do?
> Is jypsiere a really good bag ? Any cons of this bag? I couldn't tell since I have only tried it for some minutes in the store..
> 
> Thanks so much for the help  !!!im so nervous and struggling !it will be my first H!





Prada Prince said:


> Guys, can I get your expert opinion... I'm considering purchasing a pre-loved Kelly. Do you think I could pull off carrying a Kelly 35? Or only a 40? I'm 5'5...



I'm a fan of big bags so I would choose 40. 5'5", you can pull off the 35 for sure.


----------



## child_ho

Go to Hermes shop again, purchased Twilly for my Kelly bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Guys, can I get your expert opinion... I'm considering purchasing a pre-loved Kelly. Do you think I could pull off carrying a Kelly 35? Or only a 40? I'm 5'5...



Always the larger one in my opinion. Looks more masculine and can fit more, if you ever need to carry more stuff.


----------



## averagejoe

child_ho said:


> Go to Hermes shop again, purchased Twilly for my Kelly bag.



The leather on your Kelly bag is relaxing so beautifully.


----------



## hideyoshi

JY1217 said:


> Hey guys, I'm very new here, I want to ask you guys for some suggestions!
> I want to purchase a jypsiere 34cm, should I go for the chocolate Togo one , the cacao clemence one or the classic orange Taurillon ?
> I love the orange one but I'm a bit scared that I can't pull it off.,,
> 
> What will you guys do?
> Is jypsiere a really good bag ? Any cons of this bag? I couldn't tell since I have only tried it for some minutes in the store..
> 
> Thanks so much for the help  !!!im so nervous and struggling !it will be my first H!



My bag is 34 cm, gold color, togo leather. 
This bag is really luxurious when wearing but to me its a HEAVY bag  or because my shoulder is weak. Thats just my opinion ...
I've used it lots but now sometimes...


----------



## csetcos

hideyoshi said:


> My bag is 34 cm, gold color, togo leather.
> 
> This bag is really luxurious when wearing but to me its a HEAVY bag  or because my shoulder is weak. Thats just my opinion ...
> 
> I've used it lots but now sometimes...




Bag twin!  Loving that scarf too- new Gucci?


----------



## JY1217

pretty99 said:


> Since its your first one I will go more easy color, orange I don't think is everyday for a guy unless you live in tropics or somewhere with shiny bright weather everyday.
> It's a nice bag for a guy since it's more masculine style, I seldom use mine though.





csetcos said:


> It's a great bag for running errands when you need to be hands free.  I tend to reach for other bags first but when I do use my Jypsiere, I remember why I like it so much.  Mind is Gold Clemence 34.  I wear it open with the straps hooked but not clasped.





hideyoshi said:


> My bag is 34 cm, gold color, togo leather.
> This bag is really luxurious when wearing but to me its a HEAVY bag
> I've used it lots but now sometimes...





JWiseman said:


> How about classic gold? Sometimes I think the browns can be a bit...blah. The gold is a nice neutral with a little "color" to it. I'm looking into Jypsiere too, just can't decide 34 or 37.
> 
> Good luck, let us know what you choose!




Thank you for all the help and comments!! all your experience are helpful and pictures are awesome!
I love classic gold too but I was only buying pre-loved in some consignment stores this time, which didn't give me much choices of colors... and I'm currently staying in HK, to get a Jypsiere in certain finishes from the H is really not easy....

I thought the orange is not an easy one, but, it's too irresistible and too Hermes..... 
so I jumped for orange.  I will take some pics later, since that's my first H


----------



## Prada Prince

JWiseman said:


> I'm a fan of big bags so I would choose 40. 5'5", you can pull off the 35 for sure.







averagejoe said:


> Always the larger one in my opinion. Looks more masculine and can fit more, if you ever need to carry more stuff.




Thanks guys for the advice... I decided to pass on the pre-owned Kelly after all. 

After all, it wouldn't make sense to, after the surprising turn of events that transpired today...


----------



## fatcat2523

Just browsing at the store and ask my SA some question on ring and he asked me to try the ring size but couldn't locate it...so he asked me to try individual ring for size...when he brought out the vertige ring, I love it so much and decided to buy it


----------



## Bostonjetset

hideyoshi said:


> My bag is 34 cm, gold color, togo leather.
> This bag is really luxurious when wearing but to me its a HEAVY bag  or because my shoulder is weak. Thats just my opinion ...
> I've used it lots but now sometimes...



FABULOUS bag!!  And that Gucci scarf is TDF.  I almost bought it but it was so sheer...almost like mousselines from H...that I thought it would snag easily.  Not to get too off-topic but do you feel it holds up well?



fatcat2523 said:


> Just browsing at the store and ask my SA some question on ring and he asked me to try the ring size but couldn't locate it...so he asked me to try individual ring for size...when he brought out the vertige ring, I love it so much and decided to buy it
> View attachment 3280195
> 
> View attachment 3280196
> 
> View attachment 3280197
> 
> View attachment 3280198



This looks terrific!  It does not look very comfortable though...is it comfy to wear?


----------



## fatcat2523

Bostonjetset said:


> FABULOUS bag!!  And that Gucci scarf is TDF.  I almost bought it but it was so sheer...almost like mousselines from H...that I thought it would snag easily.  Not to get too off-topic but do you feel it holds up well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks terrific!  It does not look very comfortable though...is it comfy to wear?




It is very comfortable. I love the design. Thank you


----------



## hideyoshi

csetcos said:


> Bag twin!  Loving that scarf too- new Gucci?



Yes its Gucci


----------



## hideyoshi

Bostonjetset said:


> FABULOUS bag!!  And that Gucci scarf is TDF.  I almost bought it but it was so sheer...almost like mousselines from H...that I thought it would snag easily.  Not to get too off-topic but do you feel it holds up well?
> 
> Thank you !
> The Gucci scarf is very comfortable, lightweight " it holds up well so far...
> Its hot almost yearly in my country so i dont hv chance to use it lots to know the quality... I love Caleido of Gucci - strong impression !


----------



## hideyoshi

Bostonjetset said:


> FABULOUS bag!!  And that Gucci scarf is TDF.  I almost bought it but it was so sheer...almost like mousselines from H...that I thought it would snag easily.  Not to get too off-topic but do you feel it holds up well?
> 
> 
> 
> This looks terrific!  It does not look very comfortable though...is it comfy to wear?



Thank you !*
The Gucci scarf is very comfortable, lightweight " it holds up well so far...
Its hot almost yearly in my country so i dont hv chance to use it lots to know the quality... I love Caleido of Gucci - strong impression !


----------



## JWiseman

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks guys for the advice... I decided to pass on the pre-owned Kelly after all.
> 
> After all, it wouldn't make sense to, after the surprising turn of events that transpired today...
> 
> View attachment 3279929



Reveal PLEASE!!!!


----------



## JWiseman

hideyoshi said:


> My bag is 34 cm, gold color, togo leather.
> This bag is really luxurious when wearing but to me its a HEAVY bag  or because my shoulder is weak. Thats just my opinion ...
> I've used it lots but now sometimes...



This looks great and is really helping to push me to get the Jypsiere. The 34 looks perfect on you. I still don't know if I would prefer the 37, they are just so hard to come by. May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## Prada Prince

JWiseman said:


> Reveal PLEASE!!!!




By sheer good luck, and an extremely helpful SA, I walked into the Hermes boutique on Sloane Street, and came out with a beautiful black Birkin 40 in Taurillion Clemence with PHW! I'm so thrilled, I didn't think it was possible to get hold of a Birkin or Kelly like that outside of Paris FSH, and without the nonsensical palaver of having to buy God knows how much other things before being offered one! 




I'm still grinning away!


----------



## hideyoshi

JWiseman said:


> This looks great and is really helping to push me to get the Jypsiere. The 34 looks perfect on you. I still don't know if I would prefer the 37, they are just so hard to come by. May I ask how tall you are?



I am 1m 67 cm tall. The 34 is perfect size for everyday use. I think the 37 is quite heavy & big...
I feel the bag sometimes looks bigger than me so that its hard to use in the night time. If you 're taller I think the 34 is perfect on.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> By sheer good luck, and an extremely helpful SA, I walked into the Hermes boutique on Sloane Street, and came out with a beautiful black Birkin 40 in Taurillion Clemence with PHW! I'm so thrilled, I didn't think it was possible to get hold of a Birkin or Kelly like that outside of Paris FSH, and without the nonsensical palaver of having to buy God knows how much other things before being offered one!
> 
> View attachment 3280743
> 
> 
> I'm still grinning away!



WHOA! So many beautiful new bags from you recently!!! Congratulations!!!

I didn't expect to see a brand new Birkin!!!


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Just browsing at the store and ask my SA some question on ring and he asked me to try the ring size but couldn't locate it...so he asked me to try individual ring for size...when he brought out the vertige ring, I love it so much and decided to buy it
> View attachment 3280195
> 
> View attachment 3280196
> 
> View attachment 3280197
> 
> View attachment 3280198



Very nice ring! Congratulations! I love how simple it looks while being really unique.


----------



## csetcos

Prada Prince said:


> By sheer good luck, and an extremely helpful SA, I walked into the Hermes boutique on Sloane Street, and came out with a beautiful black Birkin 40 in Taurillion Clemence with PHW! I'm so thrilled, I didn't think it was possible to get hold of a Birkin or Kelly like that outside of Paris FSH, and without the nonsensical palaver of having to buy God knows how much other things before being offered one!
> 
> View attachment 3280743
> 
> 
> I'm still grinning away!




Huge congrats!  Black is a staple for all collections.  I just had this discussion with my SA who suggested black would be a nice option for a next B.  Enjoy your new baby!!!!  

Btw- not to tempt you too much, but this would look so good with a SOBlack rodeo or paddock flot [emoji6] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji521]


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> Very nice ring! Congratulations! I love how simple it looks while being really unique.



Thank you...I love the simple design so much.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> WHOA! So many beautiful new bags from you recently!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect to see a brand new Birkin!!!




You and me both! I hardly thought I'd be able to make the ultimate bag acquisition out of nowhere! 



csetcos said:


> Huge congrats!  Black is a staple for all collections.  I just had this discussion with my SA who suggested black would be a nice option for a next B.  Enjoy your new baby!!!!
> 
> Btw- not to tempt you too much, but this would look so good with a SOBlack rodeo or paddock flot [emoji6] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji521]




Thank you! I saw the prices of the Hermes charms online, and I don't think I'd be willing to pay that much for a charm!


----------



## JWiseman

Prada Prince said:


> By sheer good luck, and an extremely helpful SA, I walked into the Hermes boutique on Sloane Street, and came out with a beautiful black Birkin 40 in Taurillion Clemence with PHW! I'm so thrilled, I didn't think it was possible to get hold of a Birkin or Kelly like that outside of Paris FSH, and without the nonsensical palaver of having to buy God knows how much other things before being offered one!
> 
> View attachment 3280743
> 
> 
> I'm still grinning away!



Love it!!! So classic! Enjoy


----------



## child_ho

Can you please talk me what is the color code of Blue Obscurs?


----------



## Prada Prince

csetcos said:


> Huge congrats!  Black is a staple for all collections.  I just had this discussion with my SA who suggested black would be a nice option for a next B.  Enjoy your new baby!!!!
> 
> Btw- not to tempt you too much, but this would look so good with a SOBlack rodeo or paddock flot [emoji6] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji521]



Actually, now you've done it! I may not be looking for a SOBlack one specifically, but I have a feeling I'm going to be on the hunt for a rodeo charm! Do you know how much they usually go for? I'm going to Paris in June so I might try my luck!



JWiseman said:


> Love it!!! So classic! Enjoy



Thank you! I'm still so thrilled with this purchase!


----------



## csetcos

Prada Prince said:


> Actually, now you've done it! I may not be looking for a SOBlack one specifically, but I have a feeling I'm going to be on the hunt for a rodeo charm! Do you know how much they usually go for? I'm going to Paris in June so I might try my luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm still so thrilled with this purchase!




You have good chances in Paris to score a rodeo!  And the price difference is definitely worth it:

pm 265 euro
mm 350 euro 
gm 410 euro 

The GM is about $600 US so definitely get it in France!


----------



## mistikat

child_ho said:


> can you please talk me what is the color code of blue obscurs?



k7


----------



## Prada Prince

csetcos said:


> You have good chances in Paris to score a rodeo!  And the price difference is definitely worth it:
> 
> pm 265 euro
> mm 350 euro
> gm 410 euro
> 
> The GM is about $600 US so definitely get it in France!




Ah hell in a handbasket! Now I definitely need to get my paws on one of these... Though I'm not sure which size I should get for my B40...


----------



## csetcos

Prada Prince said:


> Ah hell in a handbasket! Now I definitely need to get my paws on one of these... Though I'm not sure which size I should get for my B40...




I think it depends on what you are going for- I personally like the PM or MM for my B40 but it can definitely take a GM (think Fendi bag bug proportion).


----------



## Prada Prince

csetcos said:


> I think it depends on what you are going for- I personally like the PM or MM for my B40 but it can definitely take a GM (think Fendi bag bug proportion).




Thanks! I'll probably be looking at a PM or MM when I go to Paris.


----------



## child_ho

mistikat said:


> k7


Thanks for your reply, is it old color? on 2010?


----------



## ueynah

My bicolor dogon with Hermes rose gold bracelets


----------



## csetcos

Nice bicolor Dogon!  rouge H?


----------



## jk111

BoyBags said:


> Date night outfit



charming


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my new Birkin out to brunch today...


----------



## jk111

Strut said:


> Jay Strut + Hermes Kelly 32cm
> SAKS Toronto Queen Street Grand Opening,
> February 2016




Good


----------



## jk111

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my new Birkin out to brunch today...
> 
> View attachment 3287461



Have nice day


----------



## csetcos

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my new Birkin out to brunch today...
> 
> View attachment 3287461




Excited for you!


----------



## asterificious

Can anybody help me identify which size of birkin is this? Love this style!


----------



## ueynah

csetcos said:


> Nice bicolor Dogon!  rouge H?




Don't think so.  Could be rouge Casaque but I am not sure to be honest


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my new Birkin out to brunch today...
> 
> View attachment 3287461



Amazing! The size is just perfect!


----------



## child_ho

Attend Armani Fashion Show S/S 2016 in Hong Kong with my Amazon Kelly Bag.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Amazing! The size is just perfect!




Thanks. I'm glad I stuck with the 40, I think the 35 might have been too small on me.


----------



## styletrauma

Given the proportions, I think it is a 40


----------



## averagejoe

child_ho said:


> Attend Armani Fashion Show S/S 2016 in Hong Kong with my Amazon Kelly Bag.



Great look!!! I didn't know that the Kelly comes in such a large size. I love it!


----------



## MrH

My baby k40 back home in business class with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;


----------



## child_ho

Hermes party Hong Kong on 11-Mar 2016.


----------



## averagejoe

MrH said:


> My baby k40 back home in business class with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;
> View attachment 3294898



Nice!

Was this picture taken in a Boeing 787?


----------



## averagejoe

child_ho said:


> Hermes party Hong Kong on 11-Mar 2016.



Lucky you!


----------



## Uula

averagejoe said:


> Nice!
> 
> Was this picture taken in a Boeing 787?



Judging by the windows, it looks more like an A350 to me.


----------



## LeahLVoes

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my new Birkin out to brunch today...
> 
> View attachment 3287461



Congrats! It looks divine!


----------



## Prada Prince

DennisLVoes said:


> Congrats! It looks divine!




Thank you! 

Carried out again today to go out with some friends...  Also managed to get my paws on a Rodeo GM in Bleu Electrique/Bleu Izmir/Fawn!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Carried out again today to go out with some friends...  Also managed to get my paws on a Rodeo GM in Bleu Electrique/Bleu Izmir/Fawn!
> 
> View attachment 3301133
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301134
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301135



Wow if my HAC doesn't work out when I can finally afford it because it's not being produced anymore, I can at least get the Birkin in the size that you have. It is PERFECT.

Nice Rodeo charm. I just discovered it recently thanks to another PF member. Didn't know they were that hard to come by, too!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Wow if my HAC doesn't work out when I can finally afford it because it's not being produced anymore, I can at least get the Birkin in the size that you have. It is PERFECT.
> 
> Nice Rodeo charm. I just discovered it recently thanks to another PF member. Didn't know they were that hard to come by, too!



Thanks! Yeah, am absolutely enamoured by it now! It's so soft and smooshy! It was a pain to get hold of, I had to keep refreshing the Hermes website every hour before one was stocked, and it seems near-impossible to get one in the stores here in London...

I might try and get a PM and an MM when I go to Milan and Paris in May, so that I can use them on bags where my other charms would have problems fitting their clasps on the handles.


----------



## hermes fans

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Carried out again today to go out with some friends...  Also managed to get my paws on a Rodeo GM in Bleu Electrique/Bleu Izmir/Fawn!
> 
> View attachment 3301133
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301134
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301135



Love the blue electric rodeo! Just wonder whether the size of the Birkin is 40? 

I've been struggling what size of rodeo I should buy for B40, MM or GM? Any ideas?


----------



## Prada Prince

hermes fans said:


> Love the blue electric rodeo! Just wonder whether the size of the Birkin is 40?
> 
> I've been struggling what size of rodeo I should buy for B40, MM or GM? Any ideas?


Thanks! Yes, it's a Birkin 40. I think the 40 can take MM or GM well, depending how big you want the charm to look against the bag. Personally, I prefer the GM on it.


----------



## MrH

Mr H meet up ex lover "lemaire"


----------



## hermes fans

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks! Yes, it's a Birkin 40. I think the 40 can take MM or GM well, depending how big you want the charm to look against the bag. Personally, I prefer the GM on it.



Thanks Prada Prince. Do you have rodeo MM to show us the difference, please?


----------



## Prada Prince

hermes fans said:


> Thanks Prada Prince. Do you have rodeo MM to show us the difference, please?




Sorry, I don't have one yet. Hopefully will be able to score one in Milan or Paris later this year!


----------



## child_ho

Hermes Bazar pouch bag in mini size.


----------



## aluminum_siren

child_ho said:


> Hermes Bazar pouch bag in mini size.




you found a black one! I am very jealous... my store doesn't really order pouches and I haven't have any luck in my travels locating one. Congrats!


----------



## Strut

Jay strut ||
hermes bleu nuit 32cm kelly with gold hardware


----------



## child_ho

I cannot wait, how to get it !!!!?


----------



## LeahLVoes

Strut said:


> Jay strut ||
> hermes bleu nuit 32cm kelly with gold hardware



AMAZING!! Street Style at its best!


----------



## Prada Prince

Noir Birkin 40 in Clemence...


----------



## ThierryH

Prada Prince said:


> Noir Birkin 40 in Clemence...
> 
> View attachment 3311177
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311178
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311179



Smashing! The Rodeo is too cute!


----------



## ThierryH

Strut said:


> Jay strut ||
> hermes bleu nuit 32cm kelly with gold hardware



Stunning! Cool look, love the whole package!


----------



## litosands

child_ho said:


> I cannot wait, how to get it !!!!?


this is photoshop, right?


----------



## Luvbolide

MrH said:


> Mr H meet up ex lover "lemaire"
> View attachment 3302537




Thanks for modeling these, I have been wondering what they look like on.  Love the cluster of them!


----------



## WilliamLion

child_ho said:


> I cannot wait, how to get it !!!!?



My SA sent messaged me if I'm interested into that shark Bolide the week before last week. So I'm pretty sure you can ask your SA.


----------



## ghoztz

Strut said:


> Jay strut ||
> hermes bleu nuit 32cm kelly with gold hardware



Great Action Shots!!


----------



## averagejoe

Strut said:


> Jay strut ||
> hermes bleu nuit 32cm kelly with gold hardware



Great look!

CBC building in Toronto?


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Noir Birkin 40 in Clemence...
> 
> View attachment 3311177
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311178
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311179



I WANT THAT BIRKIN!!! The leather on it looks divine!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I WANT THAT BIRKIN!!! The leather on it looks divine!!!




Hahah thanks! Absolutely love the feel of the leather, it's amazing!


----------



## Vu1994

Me in vegas last week for my 22nd bday. You can tell which one was day 2 and 3 haha


----------



## styletrauma

WilliamLion said:


> My SA sent messaged me if I'm interested into that shark Bolide the week before last week. So I'm pretty sure you can ask your SA.



Yes the bolide will be available near end of year! SA said they might only end up making it in black...will be very limited as always...


----------



## csetcos

Do any of you gents have a jige?  What are your thoughts and do you have a modeling shot?


----------



## Yoshi1296

csetcos said:


> Do any of you gents have a jige?  What are your thoughts and do you have a modeling shot?




Same here! I would love to see mod shots of the Berline and everyone's thoughts on that bag as well!


----------



## ALiteBeat82

Hello everyone. Thanks for letting me share. Here wearing my H clic bracelets in brushed poladium. One in bronze and the other in capucine.


----------



## csetcos

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks for letting me share. Here wearing my H clic bracelets in brushed poladium. One in bronze and the other in capucine.




Looks great!


----------



## hideyoshi

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks for letting me share. Here wearing my H clic bracelets in brushed poladium. One in bronze and the other in capucine.



Look nice on you !


----------



## ALiteBeat82

csetcos said:


> Looks great!


Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## aluminum_siren

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks for letting me share. Here wearing my H clic bracelets in brushed poladium. One in bronze and the other in capucine.




I am not usually into two clic clacs stacked together but you look great with them. It might be cause the men's version's logo is not as obviously an H especially with the two of them stacked together like that. Great job!


----------



## fatcat2523

My latest finds...lucky to find a 2012 gem in the store with being last in country... vert de Gris amazone evelyne TGM





Also got this Goliath double tour bracelet in Etain


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks for letting me share. Here wearing my H clic bracelets in brushed poladium. One in bronze and the other in capucine.



Looks good!


----------



## Ccc1

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Hello everyone. Thanks for letting me share. Here wearing my H clic bracelets in brushed poladium. One in bronze and the other in capucine.


I really like the color combo of your bracelets and the brushed PHW.


----------



## JWiseman

fatcat2523 said:


> My latest finds...lucky to find a 2012 gem in the store with being last in country... vert de Gris amazone evelyne TGM
> View attachment 3325087
> 
> View attachment 3325088
> 
> 
> Also got this Goliath double tour bracelet in Etain
> View attachment 3325089
> 
> View attachment 3325090
> 
> View attachment 3325091



ohhhh I'm sooooo jealous of that TGM Evelyne!!! :greengrin::green grin: Wear it in good health!


----------



## fatcat2523

JWiseman said:


> ohhhh I'm sooooo jealous of that TGM Evelyne!!! :greengrin::green grin: Wear it in good health!




Thank you...I was lucky it was still available in other store and my SA managed to get it in...it was a stock from 2012. But ever since none store get this size


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> My latest finds...lucky to find a 2012 gem in the store with being last in country... vert de Gris amazone evelyne TGM
> View attachment 3325087
> 
> View attachment 3325088
> 
> 
> Also got this Goliath double tour bracelet in Etain
> View attachment 3325089
> 
> View attachment 3325090
> 
> View attachment 3325091



Wonderful!!! Did you get this from Hermes on Bloor?


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> Wonderful!!! Did you get this from Hermes on Bloor?



No I got it from Calgary store and it was at Vancouver store previously


----------



## hideyoshi

New to me - preloved blue jean Evelyne GM


----------



## averagejoe

hideyoshi said:


> New to me - preloved blue jean Evelyne GM



Nice!!! The colour is beautiful!


----------



## hideyoshi

averagejoe said:


> Nice!!! The colour is beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## danny123

hideyoshi said:


> New to me - preloved blue jean Evelyne GM



This looks great on you! The Blue Jean is gorgeous! 
I've been considering buying the Evelyne GM in either gold or eutopé. It's available online but I'm not sure. Seeing it on you definitely makes me want to buy it  Such a nice bag


----------



## danny123

fatcat2523 said:


> My latest finds...lucky to find a 2012 gem in the store with being last in country... vert de Gris amazone evelyne TGM
> View attachment 3325087
> 
> View attachment 3325088
> 
> 
> Also got this Goliath double tour bracelet in Etain
> View attachment 3325089
> 
> View attachment 3325090
> 
> View attachment 3325091



Love your Evelyne!! How very fortunate that you were able to get the last in the country.


----------



## Jrd5153

averagejoe said:


> Wow if my HAC doesn't work out when I can finally afford it because it's not being produced anymore, I can at least get the Birkin in the size that you have. It is PERFECT.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Rodeo charm. I just discovered it recently thanks to another PF member. Didn't know they were that hard to come by, too!




Do we know for sure that HAC's are no more? I saw people supposedly buying them at boutiques which makes me think they're possibly still in production.


----------



## JWiseman

Jrd5153 said:


> Do we know for sure that HAC's are no more? I saw people supposedly buying them at boutiques which makes me think they're possibly still in production.



As far as I know, HAC in 40 and larger are still in production as they're considered "luggage". the 36 and smaller are no longer, as they are "handbag" and have been retired.


----------



## hideyoshi

danny123 said:


> This looks great on you! The Blue Jean is gorgeous!
> I've been considering buying the Evelyne GM in either gold or eutopé. It's available online but I'm not sure. Seeing it on you definitely makes me want to buy it  Such a nice bag



Thanks. I saw the gold & the eutope Evelyne in my local Hermes store. The gold color of Evelyne is more beautiful than the eutope "


----------



## danny123

hideyoshi said:


> Thanks. I saw the gold & the eutope Evelyne in my local Hermes store. The gold color of Evelyne is more beautiful than the eutope "



Both are stunning colours. I've been considering the malachite as well, but that would be very hard for me to get. Do you think the Evelyne GM would be suitable for uni (small laptop+a book) or is it too small?


----------



## hideyoshi

danny123 said:


> Both are stunning colours. I've been considering the malachite as well, but that would be very hard for me to get. Do you think the Evelyne GM would be suitable for uni (small laptop+a book) or is it too small?



I've tried to put my 11" macbook into the bag - it barely fits (although people can see the top of your laptop from outside) but is not comfortable to carry around for a long time. If your laptop is smaller than 11" I think its OK. Book is OK to fit into the Evelyne 
It is truly a comfortable cross body bag


----------



## hideyoshi

hideyoshi said:


> I've tried to put my 11" macbook into the bag - it barely fits (although people can see the top of your laptop from outside) but is not comfortable to carry around for a long time. If your laptop is smaller than 11" I think its OK. Book is OK to fit into the Evelyne
> It is truly a comfortable cross body bag


 I'm considering the PM size now hehe


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hi, everyone! Does anyone here have a J31? My dad's been wanting a new sling bag and I thought the Jypsiere was really beautiful in either black or midnight blue.

Does this size feel heavy? I've read the J34 can get heavy. He's 5'6" and he's got a medium-large build so I figured a 31 would be fine (his current sling can fit an iPad 2 for reference). He's no spring chicken, lol, so I worry about the weight (although recently he's decided to take up weightlifting again).

Also, can you share what fits inside? He lugs 3 cellphones everywhere ( Galaxy Note Edge, Note 4, and Note 5), a medium or small battery pack, and sometimes he carries his wallet in the bag. Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## danny123

hideyoshi said:


> I've tried to put my 11" macbook into the bag - it barely fits (although people can see the top of your laptop from outside) but is not comfortable to carry around for a long time. If your laptop is smaller than 11" I think its OK. Book is OK to fit into the Evelyne
> It is truly a comfortable cross body bag



:cry:
I was going to buy a new laptop+bag for uni. I already bought my Macbook Air 11", and I was hoping it would fit in the Evelyne GM. How very unfortunate. I guess I will have to look for something else. Any suggestions?


----------



## hideyoshi

danny123 said:


> :cry:
> I was going to buy a new laptop+bag for uni. I already bought my Macbook Air 11", and I was hoping it would fit in the Evelyne GM. How very unfortunate. I guess I will have to look for something else. Any suggestions?



If you would like to buy a bag bringing your laptop every day - you should consider the weight of the bag after putting the laptop into. Or you might regret it...(thats my experience so far)


----------



## roy40

hideyoshi said:


> I've tried to put my 11" macbook into the bag - it barely fits (although people can see the top of your laptop from outside) but is not comfortable to carry around for a long time. If your laptop is smaller than 11" I think its OK. Book is OK to fit into the Evelyne
> 
> It is truly a comfortable cross body bag




I used to put my 11" MacBook Air into my Evelyne GM perfectly ... It's the perfect cross body.

You can't go wrong with Etoupe or Gold. Truly. The Etoupe will be slightly more discreet / subtle / generally more neutral. You'll find that the Gold works with nearly everything and looks very smart.

If you can afford both ... Go for both. Seriously. They're both at the top of my essential Hermes items list. 

If you have plans to shop in Paris any time soon - you could actually buy both bags for only a couple hundred euros more than the price of one bag + tax in the US ...

I've received more compliments on my Evelynes than any of my bags - and mostly from people who know absolutely nothing about Hermes. Quality speaks volumes.


----------



## child_ho

Purchased a Constance long wallet for my friend. And try the Izmir sandals.


----------



## averagejoe

child_ho said:


> Purchased a Constance long wallet for my friend. And try the Izmir sandals.



Are the sandals comfortable? They look nice!


----------



## child_ho

Yes, it is comfortable but too old for me.


----------



## csetcos

The Constance is gorgeous!  What color is that?


----------



## child_ho

It is Rose Jaipur, color code is T5.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

roy40 said:


> I used to put my 11" MacBook Air into my Evelyne GM perfectly ... It's the perfect cross body.
> 
> You can't go wrong with Etoupe or Gold. Truly. The Etoupe will be slightly more discreet / subtle / generally more neutral. You'll find that the Gold works with nearly everything and looks very smart.
> 
> If you can afford both ... Go for both. Seriously. They're both at the top of my essential Hermes items list.
> 
> If you have plans to shop in Paris any time soon - you could actually buy both bags for only a couple hundred euros more than the price of one bag + tax in the US ...
> 
> I've received more compliments on my Evelynes than any of my bags - and mostly from people who know absolutely nothing about Hermes. Quality speaks volumes.



I cannot agree more - I am quite a few Evln GM and they are very very practical. For the price point and practicality Evln GM is a winner.... Yes it fits 11" MBAir and the front pocket fits iPad 3


----------



## roy40

danny123 said:


> :cry:
> 
> I was going to buy a new laptop+bag for uni. I already bought my Macbook Air 11", and I was hoping it would fit in the Evelyne GM. How very unfortunate. I guess I will have to look for something else. Any suggestions?







hideyoshi said:


> If you would like to buy a bag bringing your laptop every day - you should consider the weight of the bag after putting the laptop into. Or you might regret it...(thats my experience so far)




My answer and Orfeo's answer were directed at the two of you, btw. You may not have seen them because I didn't quote the correct person and Orfeo quoted me. [emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;


----------



## hideyoshi

Just bought this baby yesterday - brand new birkin 40cm togo leather in black with PHW. So happiiiiii " !!!


----------



## bagidiotic

hideyoshi said:


> Just bought this baby yesterday - brand new birkin 40cm togo leather in black with PHW. So happiiiiii " !!!


Classic congrats


----------



## Londonboy

Panthera Pardus by Robert Dallet
Kelly 35 etoupe
Blue Izmir croc Kelly Dog and belt
H Loafers hidden under desk ! lol


----------



## aizawamegamill

Londonboy said:


> Panthera Pardus by Robert Dallet
> Kelly 35 etoupe
> Blue Izmir croc Kelly Dog and belt
> H Loafers hidden under desk ! lol




You look amazing! Very cool ensemble


----------



## aizawamegamill

hideyoshi said:


> Just bought this baby yesterday - brand new birkin 40cm togo leather in black with PHW. So happiiiiii " !!!




Ultimate classic!


----------



## Tonnn

I'm 172 cm and want to buy a black birkin . Which size do you guys recommend 35 or 40 ?
Some says that men should only go for 40 .


----------



## bagidiotic

Tonnn said:


> I'm 172 cm and want to buy a black birkin . Which size do you guys recommend 35 or 40 ?
> Some says that men should only go for 40 .


Depending  on your  body frame
Both ok  i should  say


----------



## bagidiotic

Londonboy said:


> Panthera Pardus by Robert Dallet
> Kelly 35 etoupe
> Blue Izmir croc Kelly Dog and belt
> H Loafers hidden under desk ! lol


Chic stylish  to max


----------



## Bostonjetset

Londonboy said:


> Panthera Pardus by Robert Dallet
> Kelly 35 etoupe
> Blue Izmir croc Kelly Dog and belt
> H Loafers hidden under desk ! lol



Perfection!


----------



## averagejoe

hideyoshi said:


> Just bought this baby yesterday - brand new birkin 40cm togo leather in black with PHW. So happiiiiii " !!!


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> Panthera Pardus by Robert Dallet
> Kelly 35 etoupe
> Blue Izmir croc Kelly Dog and belt
> H Loafers hidden under desk ! lol



Looking chic!


----------



## danny123

roy40 said:


> I used to put my 11" MacBook Air into my Evelyne GM perfectly ... It's the perfect cross body.
> 
> You can't go wrong with Etoupe or Gold. Truly. The Etoupe will be slightly more discreet / subtle / generally more neutral. You'll find that the Gold works with nearly everything and looks very smart.
> 
> If you can afford both ... Go for both. Seriously. They're both at the top of my essential Hermes items list.
> 
> If you have plans to shop in Paris any time soon - you could actually buy both bags for only a couple hundred euros more than the price of one bag + tax in the US ...
> 
> I've received more compliments on my Evelynes than any of my bags - and mostly from people who know absolutely nothing about Hermes. Quality speaks volumes.



Thank you for your very in depth answer. I think I just might pull the trigger on the Evelyne GM



child_ho said:


> Purchased a Constance long wallet for my friend. And try the Izmir sandals.



The sandals look great on you!! I love the red ones



hideyoshi said:


> Just bought this baby yesterday - brand new birkin 40cm togo leather in black with PHW. So happiiiiii " !!!



Wow, so beautiful!! Congratulations. Wear it in the very best of health


----------



## csetcos

Londonboy said:


> Panthera Pardus by Robert Dallet
> Kelly 35 etoupe
> Blue Izmir croc Kelly Dog and belt
> H Loafers hidden under desk ! lol




Absolute perfection!  I love this pic!  I would love to see more ways that you wear your scarves!  So inspiring!



Tonnn said:


> I'm 172 cm and want to buy a black birkin . Which size do you guys recommend 35 or 40 ?
> Some says that men should only go for 40 .




You and I are the same height- both are great.  My 40 gets a little heavy at times, so I like to reach for my 35.  I do get tons of compliments on both, though!!!!


----------



## howardu09

Londonboy said:


> Panthera Pardus by Robert Dallet
> Kelly 35 etoupe
> Blue Izmir croc Kelly Dog and belt
> H Loafers hidden under desk ! lol



you look so stylish and classy! love a guy who can pull off a silk scarf like this!


----------



## Londonboy

Thanks everyone. Simple look for summer !


----------



## hideyoshi

OOTD birkin 40 - going out with my daughter.


----------



## Prada Prince

hideyoshi said:


> OOTD birkin 40 - going out with my daughter.




Awesome look!


----------



## bagidiotic

hideyoshi said:


> OOTD birkin 40 - going out with my daughter.


Stylish  new age daddy!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

hideyoshi said:


> OOTD birkin 40 - going out with my daughter.



Very stylish dad!


----------



## blueberryjam

hideyoshi said:


> OOTD birkin 40 - going out with my daughter.


----------



## csetcos

hideyoshi said:


> OOTD birkin 40 - going out with my daughter.




Awww!  Looks so good!!!  Best diaper bag, ever!!!


----------



## aizawamegamill

csetcos said:


> Awww!  Looks so good!!!  Best diaper bag, ever!!!




Literally it is!


----------



## hideyoshi

Thanks everyone !


----------



## Willowbarb

hideyoshi said:


> OOTD birkin 40 - going out with my daughter.



That really is amazing; your baby is going to grow up with immensely good taste


----------



## Sky love

Awwwow, what a great Baby and Birkin pix&#65281;


----------



## Tonnn

Baby BK 40 .. Just Got him from Saint honore Paris
I prefer silver hardware but SA only has gold one . What do you think?


----------



## hideyoshi

Tonnn said:


> Baby BK 40 .. Just Got him from Saint honore Paris
> I prefer silver hardware but SA only has gold one . What do you think?



It looks great on you !


----------



## Prada Prince

Tonnn said:


> Baby BK 40 .. Just Got him from Saint honore Paris
> I prefer silver hardware but SA only has gold one . What do you think?




It's gorgeous. What leather is it?


----------



## Tonnn

hideyoshi said:


> It looks great on you !


Thank you


----------



## Tonnn

Prada Prince said:


> It's gorgeous. What leather is it?


It's Togo


----------



## Prada Prince

Tonnn said:


> It's Togo




Great choice. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## eter69nity

got myself a Kelly 40 in Bleu Glacier with PHW! somehow I'm fated with neutrals cause my B35 is Gris T! [emoji15]&#128580;
	

		
			
		

		
	




decided to dress him up with a twilly cause it's so light colored that I'm afraid the handles will discolor over time.. [emoji53]


----------



## HermesIRL

Graphite Swift Party today - my Dogon wallet in Graphite Swift with brushed PHW & my fiancé's Citizen Twill cardholder in Graphite Swift with a Cinnamon Petit Fil d'Argent lining!


----------



## howardu09

Tonnn said:


> Baby BK 40 .. Just Got him from Saint honore Paris
> I prefer silver hardware but SA only has gold one . What do you think?


Congratulations! It is stunning and very highly sought after combination. You are very lucky to get it. I think it is the perfect size for you! Black HAC 40 GHW is my holy grail. Still waiting to find one in Paris.


----------



## Prada Prince

eter69nity said:


> got myself a Kelly 40 in Bleu Glacier with PHW! somehow I'm fated with neutrals cause my B35 is Gris T! [emoji15]&#128580;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347034
> 
> 
> decided to dress him up with a twilly cause it's so light colored that I'm afraid the handles will discolor over time.. [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347035



Absolutely beautiful. Always loved that colour...  What leather is it?


----------



## eter69nity

Prada Prince said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Always loved that colour...  What leather is it?




trusty Togo &#129303;


----------



## Yoshi1296

Cormac said:


> Graphite Swift Party today - my Dogon wallet in Graphite Swift with brushed PHW & my fiancé's Citizen Twill cardholder in Graphite Swift with a Cinnamon Petit Fil d'Argent lining!




Very nice!! I'm dying for a Dogon but I'm trying not to get one because I want to save up for a bag. But hopefully in the near future I hope to get one!


----------



## Yoshi1296

eter69nity said:


> got myself a Kelly 40 in Bleu Glacier with PHW! somehow I'm fated with neutrals cause my B35 is Gris T! [emoji15]&#128580;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347034
> 
> 
> decided to dress him up with a twilly cause it's so light colored that I'm afraid the handles will discolor over time.. [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347035




Stunning bag!!


----------



## MrH

Love my summer colour 2016 [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## aluminum_siren

I know he is a celeb but... Marc Jacobs with his Goodlock clutch at the Met Gala. I love how he has used it before!


----------



## Hermezzy

hideyoshi said:


> Just bought this baby yesterday - brand new birkin 40cm togo leather in black with PHW. So happiiiiii " !!!


Gorgeous.  Beautiful.... My dream bag!


----------



## Hermezzy

Londonboy said:


> Panthera Pardus by Robert Dallet
> Kelly 35 etoupe
> Blue Izmir croc Kelly Dog and belt
> H Loafers hidden under desk ! lol


Exquisite ensemble...and perfectly matched!


----------



## Hermezzy

Tonnn said:


> Baby BK 40 .. Just Got him from Saint honore Paris
> I prefer silver hardware but SA only has gold one . What do you think?


I love the gold HW!  Beautiful bag...just stunning


----------



## Hermezzy

eter69nity said:


> got myself a Kelly 40 in Bleu Glacier with PHW! somehow I'm fated with neutrals cause my B35 is Gris T! [emoji15]&#128580;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347034
> 
> 
> decided to dress him up with a twilly cause it's so light colored that I'm afraid the handles will discolor over time.. [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347035


I love it.  A mystical color...and the twilly is perfect!


----------



## Johnnygaga

Guys, just to share bit of my 'modelling pics' i supposed LOL. 
Jypsiere blue jean 28. 
and Birkin Etoupe 35 )





















ps: Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Hermezzy

Johnnygaga said:


> Guys, just to share bit of my 'modelling pics' i supposed LOL.
> Jypsiere blue jean 28.
> and Birkin Etoupe 35 )
> 
> View attachment 3348521
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348524
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348525
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: Thanks for letting me share


Just beautiful...wonderful choices! Congrats!


----------



## AdoreHermes

Johnnygaga said:


> Guys, just to share bit of my 'modelling pics' i supposed LOL.
> Jypsiere blue jean 28.
> and Birkin Etoupe 35 )
> 
> View attachment 3348521
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348524
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348525
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: Thanks for letting me share




Beautiful pics.
do you have a picture of you with the side view of your B35 with you holding it? I am 5.8 and wondering if I should get a b35 or b40.
My city does not usually have 2 sizes at the same time for me to choose from.


thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Johnnygaga said:


> Guys, just to share bit of my 'modelling pics' i supposed LOL.
> Jypsiere blue jean 28.
> and Birkin Etoupe 35 )
> 
> View attachment 3348521
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348524
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348525
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: Thanks for letting me share



Great pics with great backdrops! Never seen this newer version of the British double-decker before.


----------



## csetcos

Johnnygaga said:


> Guys, just to share bit of my 'modelling pics' i supposed LOL.
> Jypsiere blue jean 28.
> and Birkin Etoupe 35 )
> 
> View attachment 3348521
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348524
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348525
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: Thanks for letting me share




Love Etoupe!  I would love to add an Etoupe B to my collection!



Cormac said:


> Graphite Swift Party today - my Dogon wallet in Graphite Swift with brushed PHW & my fiancé's Citizen Twill cardholder in Graphite Swift with a Cinnamon Petit Fil d'Argent lining!




Graphite is such a great color!  Enjoy, Cormac!  Especially with your gorgeous Kelly Depeches!


----------



## danny123

Johnnygaga said:


> Guys, just to share bit of my 'modelling pics' i supposed LOL.
> Jypsiere blue jean 28.
> and Birkin Etoupe 35 )
> 
> View attachment 3348521
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348524
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348525
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: Thanks for letting me share



So beauitful! Both bags are gorgeous.


----------



## navicular

Recent purchases:







Sac a Depeches 38 with SO black carmen alto


----------



## madisonmamaw

navicular said:


> Recent purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sac a Depeches 38 with SO black carmen alto



oh i have been eyeing sac a depeches for the longest time
how did you decide on the combination?
and the so black camen is such a good match for it


----------



## Tonnn

Love this colour 
Is it chocolate brown or cafe ?


----------



## Johnnygaga

AdoreHermes said:


> Beautiful pics.
> do you have a picture of you with the side view of your B35 with you holding it? I am 5.8 and wondering if I should get a b35 or b40.
> My city does not usually have 2 sizes at the same time for me to choose from.
> 
> 
> thanks



Hi AdoreHermes, please find the photo below..
i hope that helps. i'm only 162cm (5.2) tho


----------



## danny123

navicular said:


> Recent purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sac a Depeches 38 with SO black carmen alto



Wow, so beautiful!! Congratulations


----------



## danny123

Guys, what is your opinion on the Keep and Milano moccasins? 








media.hermes.com/media/catalog/product/import/Z/Z02/Z861/item/default/focus1/H161330ZHI2.jpg

EDIT: well i cant seem to link them but if you copy paste the image file you should find the picture haha


----------



## averagejoe

navicular said:


> Recent purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sac a Depeches 38 with SO black carmen alto



What sumptuous leather!!!


----------



## doves75

Hi guys, I just want to know your opinion on guys with Kelly Cut? Also compare to LV Petite Malle, which one is better? Thank you.


----------



## bagidiotic

doves75 said:


> Hi guys, I just want to know your opinion on guys with Kelly Cut? Also compare to LV Petite Malle, which one is better? Thank you.


Kc winner


----------



## doves75

bagidiotic said:


> Kc winner




Thank you bagidiotic [emoji4]


----------



## Prada Prince

My beloved Clemence Birkin 40 Noir...


----------



## hideyoshi

Prada Prince said:


> My beloved Clemence Birkin 40 Noir...
> 
> View attachment 3355588



Very nice !


----------



## Hermezzy

eter69nity said:


> got myself a Kelly 40 in Bleu Glacier with PHW! somehow I'm fated with neutrals cause my B35 is Gris T! [emoji15]&#128580;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347034
> 
> 
> decided to dress him up with a twilly cause it's so light colored that I'm afraid the handles will discolor over time.. [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347035


Mesmerizing color...and the twilly is perfect. Congrats- an exquisite choice!


----------



## Hermezzy

navicular said:


> Recent purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sac a Depeches 38 with SO black carmen alto


Gasp....unreal...just magnificent!


----------



## MrH

Love my 3 brothers "Liverpool crocs badges"


----------



## danny123

MrH said:


> Love my 3 brothers "Liverpool crocs badges"
> View attachment 3356159



Love these!! Such a nice colour combination as well


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> My beloved Clemence Birkin 40 Noir...
> 
> View attachment 3355588



 I want this bag!!!


----------



## averagejoe

MrH said:


> Love my 3 brothers "Liverpool crocs badges"
> View attachment 3356159



Nice!


----------



## MrH

danny123 said:


> Love these!! Such a nice colour combination as well




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

averagejoe said:


> Nice!




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I want this bag!!!





hideyoshi said:


> Very nice !



Thanks!


----------



## navicular

madisonmamaw said:


> oh i have been eyeing sac a depeches for the longest time
> how did you decide on the combination?
> and the so black camen is such a good match for it



I had deliberated on the sac a depeches for a while and decided to pull the trigger for the following reasons:

- I wanted a soft-sided (hence togo), classic leather workbag
- The depeche is simple, discreet and doesn't clamour for attention
- Black with palladium hardware is as unassuming and timeless as it gets 

Do note that the bag is unlined (unlike most other H bags which are lined in Chèvre). However, leaving it unlined shows off the quality of the leather used with no room for faults in the skin or errors in interior construction. 

Furthermore, I've learnt that the concertina structure in the sac a depeche is particularly hard to make by hand, because if the balance between the folds is just a little bit off then the bag will not stand up straight; its a nice way to test a bag. m

It is such craft and attention to detail which elevate the aesthetic of the depeche and make it worth every penny.


----------



## AdoreHermes

Johnnygaga said:


> Hi AdoreHermes, please find the photo below..
> i hope that helps. i'm only 162cm (5.2) tho
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351703


 


Thanks so much, 
That gave me the confirmation that I can get a size 35, it is a lovely size, I was thinking of getting a size 40 but after seeing the proportion, size 35 looks wonderful on you. I hope to get my size 35 soon in September.


----------



## madisonmamaw

navicular said:


> I had deliberated on the sac a depeches for a while and decided to pull the trigger for the following reasons:
> 
> - I wanted a soft-sided (hence togo), classic leather workbag
> - The depeche is simple, discreet and doesn't clamour for attention
> - Black with palladium hardware is as unassuming and timeless as it gets
> 
> Do note that the bag is unlined (unlike most other H bags which are lined in Chèvre). However, leaving it unlined shows off the quality of the leather used with no room for faults in the skin or errors in interior construction.
> 
> Furthermore, I've learnt that the concertina structure in the sac a depeche is particularly hard to make by hand, because if the balance between the folds is just a little bit off then the bag will not stand up straight; its a nice way to test a bag. m
> 
> It is such craft and attention to detail which elevate the aesthetic of the depeche and make it worth every penny.



N

thank you so very much for sharing your knowledge and insight
 i definitely learnt things i didnt know to look for

- i believe depeche doesnt come with a shoulder strap
would you think the design may benefit from it
i just tried one on yesterday and it feel like it can get very heavy quickly on the palm


----------



## navicular

madisonmamaw said:


> N
> 
> thank you so very much for sharing your knowledge and insight
> i definitely learnt things i didnt know to look for
> 
> - i believe depeche doesnt come with a shoulder strap
> would you think the design may benefit from it
> i just tried one on yesterday and it feel like it can get very heavy quickly on the palm



I personally like that it doesn't come with a shoulder strap. It does get heavy (most H bags do) but there's something to be said about carrying a briefcase in the hand. It's old school and purist.


----------



## scarf1

DH wearing pavements pocket square.


----------



## S2016

navicular said:


> I personally like that it doesn't come with a shoulder strap. It does get heavy (most H bags do) but there's something to be said about carrying a briefcase in the hand. It's old school and purist.


It is absolutely beautiful! Thank you for posting the image


----------



## Louis74

Hi guys, I am new here. I am looking for a new H bag but I really do not know which one to get. I own the Sac à Dépêches 41 in black Clemence leather and Pd hardware and I love it. But I am looking for a new bag that is more relaxed and roomy, to carry around town and possibly use as a carry-on/weekender bag.

I work in a conservative environment, so the bag should not be too flashy and it needs to look masculine or at least unisex. I don't like crossbody or shoulder bags (so no Steve, Evelyn, or Jypsière), and I don't think that I can pull the Birkin, honestly.

After much research, I found the Victoria 43 travel bag (basically a Victoria 43 with shorter handles). To me, it looks very much like a gym bag or maybe a LV Keepall 45, so I would call it unisex at least.

I went to my H store and tried it on. I liked the way it looked on me, but the SA thought that it looked too much like a woman's purse (it did not help that they only had it in Malachite). She made me try the Bolide Relax, which she thought was more masculine, in sizes 40 and 45. Size 40 looked best on my frame, but I thought that it looked a bit dainty. Size 45 looked pretty big on me. I prefer my bags not to hang much below the knee when I carry them (one of the reasons why I like the squat Victoria bag with short handles) and the 45 hung way too low. She proposed to let me try a HaC when they get one in stock, but I think that it will be too tall as well.

Any other options? What about color? I love etoupe but I am wondering if it will go with my predominantly blue/grey/black wardrobe.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Louis74 said:


> Hi guys, I am new here. I am looking for a new H bag but I really do not know which one to get. I own the Sac à Dépêches 41 in black Clemence leather and Pd hardware and I love it. But I am looking for a new bag that is more relaxed and roomy, to carry around town and possibly use as a carry-on/weekender bag.
> 
> I work in a conservative environment, so the bag should not be too flashy and it needs to look masculine or at least unisex. I don't like crossbody or shoulder bags (so no Steve, Evelyn, or Jypsière), and I don't think that I can pull the Birkin, honestly.
> 
> After much research, I found the Victoria 43 travel bag (basically a Victoria 43 with shorter handles). To me, it looks very much like a gym bag or maybe a LV Keepall 45, so I would call it unisex at least.
> 
> I went to my H store and tried it on. I liked the way it looked on me, but the SA thought that it looked too much like a woman's purse (it did not help that they only had it in Malachite). She made me try the Bolide Relax, which she thought was more masculine, in sizes 40 and 45. Size 40 looked best on my frame, but I thought that it looked a bit dainty. Size 45 looked pretty big on me. I prefer my bags not to hang much below the knee when I carry them (one of the reasons why I like the squat Victoria bag with short handles) and the 45 hung way too low. She proposed to let me try a HaC when they get one in stock, but I think that it will be too tall as well.
> 
> Any other options? What about color? I love etoupe but I am wondering if it will go with my predominantly blue/grey/black wardrobe.



Have you considered the Oxer? ((If they still make it...I'm sure they do))
The cityhall is a great option too.
Etoupe is a great color and is one of my favorite colors from Hermes...I think it'll look great with the colors in your wardrobe.


----------



## Louis74

Thanks Yoshi,

The Oxer is on the H website, so they still make it. A good contender I think.


----------



## bagidiotic

Louis74 said:


> Hi guys, I am new here. I am looking for a new H bag but I really do not know which one to get. I own the Sac à Dépêches 41 in black Clemence leather and Pd hardware and I love it. But I am looking for a new bag that is more relaxed and roomy, to carry around town and possibly use as a carry-on/weekender bag.
> 
> I work in a conservative environment, so the bag should not be too flashy and it needs to look masculine or at least unisex. I don't like crossbody or shoulder bags (so no Steve, Evelyn, or Jypsière), and I don't think that I can pull the Birkin, honestly.
> 
> After much research, I found the Victoria 43 travel bag (basically a Victoria 43 with shorter handles). To me, it looks very much like a gym bag or maybe a LV Keepall 45, so I would call it unisex at least.
> 
> I went to my H store and tried it on. I liked the way it looked on me, but the SA thought that it looked too much like a woman's purse (it did not help that they only had it in Malachite). She made me try the Bolide Relax, which she thought was more masculine, in sizes 40 and 45. Size 40 looked best on my frame, but I thought that it looked a bit dainty. Size 45 looked pretty big on me. I prefer my bags not to hang much below the knee when I carry them (one of the reasons why I like the squat Victoria bag with short handles) and the 45 hung way too low. She proposed to let me try a HaC when they get one in stock, but I think that it will be too tall as well.
> 
> Any other options? What about color? I love etoupe but I am wondering if it will go with my predominantly blue/grey/black wardrobe.


K40 K50
K relax


----------



## chenkdon

Last month, I told my SA that I'd want a B40 for my bday... 
Yesterday, when I walked in the store, she gave me a black B40 and wished me happy birthday~~ 

Thank you my dearest SA...


----------



## bagidiotic

chenkdon said:


> Last month, I told my SA that I'd want a B40 for my bday...
> Yesterday, when I walked in the store, she gave me a black B40 and wished me happy birthday~~
> 
> Thank you my dearest SA...


Best bd gift
Hbd 
Lovely b40


----------



## boulderv1

Louis74 said:


> Hi guys, I am new here. I am looking for a new H bag but I really do not know which one to get. I own the Sac à Dépêches 41 in black Clemence leather and Pd hardware and I love it. But I am looking for a new bag that is more relaxed and roomy, to carry around town and possibly use as a carry-on/weekender bag.
> 
> I work in a conservative environment, so the bag should not be too flashy and it needs to look masculine or at least unisex. I don't like crossbody or shoulder bags (so no Steve, Evelyn, or Jypsière), and I don't think that I can pull the Birkin, honestly.
> 
> After much research, I found the Victoria 43 travel bag (basically a Victoria 43 with shorter handles). To me, it looks very much like a gym bag or maybe a LV Keepall 45, so I would call it unisex at least.
> 
> I went to my H store and tried it on. I liked the way it looked on me, but the SA thought that it looked too much like a woman's purse (it did not help that they only had it in Malachite). She made me try the Bolide Relax, which she thought was more masculine, in sizes 40 and 45. Size 40 looked best on my frame, but I thought that it looked a bit dainty. Size 45 looked pretty big on me. I prefer my bags not to hang much below the knee when I carry them (one of the reasons why I like the squat Victoria bag with short handles) and the 45 hung way too low. She proposed to let me try a HaC when they get one in stock, but I think that it will be too tall as well.
> 
> Any other options? What about color? I love etoupe but I am wondering if it will go with my predominantly blue/grey/black wardrobe.



You may want to look at the Arion. The handstrap is adjustable and can be carried in your hand or on your shoulder. It is available in a few colours, including Plomb (lead).


----------



## Louis74

Thanks for all the suggestions. I really like the look of the Kelly Relax and the adjustable straps on the Arion. I will have to pop in the H store this week to check those out.

I did dream of the Victoria 43 last night though... 

Oh and congrats on the new Birkin, Chenkdon. It is a beauty.


----------



## howardu09

chenkdon said:


> Last month, I told my SA that I'd want a B40 for my bday...
> Yesterday, when I walked in the store, she gave me a black B40 and wished me happy birthday~~
> 
> Thank you my dearest SA...


Congratulations!! Stunning and classic. Now, we need modeling pics. I'm hoping to score a HAC 40 GHW in Paris this summer.


----------



## chenkdon

howardu09 said:


> Congratulations!! Stunning and classic. Now, we need modeling pics. I'm hoping to score a HAC 40 GHW in Paris this summer.



Thanks! I have a HAC40 GHW. Though I love it a lot,  it is a really heavy bag,  much heavier than B40.


----------



## chenkdon

Louis74 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I really like the look of the Kelly Relax and the adjustable straps on the Arion. I will have to pop in the H store this week to check those out.
> 
> I did dream of the Victoria 43 last night though...
> 
> Oh and congrats on the new Birkin, Chenkdon. It is a beauty.



Victoria 43 is a very practical everyday bag. I have one in leather and one in toile. I'd recommend asking your SA for a toile one, it is a lot lighter than full leather version.


----------



## howardu09

chenkdon said:


> Thanks! I have a HAC40 GHW. Though I love it a lot,  it is a really heavy bag,  much heavier than B40.




I want to see it!  I have HAC 45 and it's a bit heavy but I think 40 may be perfect. Mine is 5 lbs 10 oz. empty [emoji30]


----------



## Hermezzy

chenkdon said:


> Last month, I told my SA that I'd want a B40 for my bday...
> Yesterday, when I walked in the store, she gave me a black B40 and wished me happy birthday~~
> 
> Thank you my dearest SA...


Absolutely gorgeous!  This is my grail bag!  WONDERFUL!!


----------



## chenkdon

howardu09 said:


> I want to see it!  I have HAC 45 and it's a bit heavy but I think 40 may be perfect. Mine is 5 lbs 10 oz. empty [emoji30]


 


Here it is, I didn't weight it.. but from my own feeling, it's twice the weight of a B40


The color is dark blue.. but turns greenish in the picture.


----------



## ueynah

Louis74 said:


> Hi guys, I am new here. I am looking for a new H bag but I really do not know which one to get. I own the Sac à Dépêches 41 in black Clemence leather and Pd hardware and I love it. But I am looking for a new bag that is more relaxed and roomy, to carry around town and possibly use as a carry-on/weekender bag.
> 
> I work in a conservative environment, so the bag should not be too flashy and it needs to look masculine or at least unisex. I don't like crossbody or shoulder bags (so no Steve, Evelyn, or Jypsière), and I don't think that I can pull the Birkin, honestly.
> 
> After much research, I found the Victoria 43 travel bag (basically a Victoria 43 with shorter handles). To me, it looks very much like a gym bag or maybe a LV Keepall 45, so I would call it unisex at least.
> 
> I went to my H store and tried it on. I liked the way it looked on me, but the SA thought that it looked too much like a woman's purse (it did not help that they only had it in Malachite). She made me try the Bolide Relax, which she thought was more masculine, in sizes 40 and 45. Size 40 looked best on my frame, but I thought that it looked a bit dainty. Size 45 looked pretty big on me. I prefer my bags not to hang much below the knee when I carry them (one of the reasons why I like the squat Victoria bag with short handles) and the 45 hung way too low. She proposed to let me try a HaC when they get one in stock, but I think that it will be too tall as well.
> 
> Any other options? What about color? I love etoupe but I am wondering if it will go with my predominantly blue/grey/black wardrobe.




I don't think the Victoria 43 looks purse-y at all.  Try it in a neutral like etoupe or black.  They also make them in toile and leather mix which will make it look casual.  They also make the Victoria in 24h which has two compartments and will work well as a weekend travel bag.  

You can consider Plume 40 although it will look a bit more formal.  

The Calenche Express bag comes with a shoulder strap but is detachable.  In barenia/toile mix, it can be quite causal.  This bag is listed under luggage and sometimes available on H.com.  So you can take a look at that there first to see if it meets your need.

Good luck!


----------



## PJW5813

When I was looking up some of the bags recently mentioned I came across the Hermes site specially for men.  Are you all aware of it already?

manifeste.hermes.com


----------



## howardu09

chenkdon said:


> Here it is, I didn't weight it.. but from my own feeling, it's twice the weight of a B40
> 
> 
> The color is dark blue.. but turns greenish in the picture.



 THIS bag is perfection!!! I think this size will be perfect for me. The 45 gets in the way and I always need a separate seat for it when I go out because it's so large. Your bag is beautiful! I've read here that the large bags are easier to get because most women don't want them. Really hoping this theory works out for me in Sept.


----------



## howardu09

PJW5813 said:


> When I was looking up some of the bags recently mentioned I came across the Hermes site specially for men.  Are you all aware of it already?
> 
> manifeste.hermes.com


Never knew a thing about this website. Really like all of the scarves! Thanks for posting.


----------



## howardu09

Louis74 said:


> Any other options? What about color? I love etoupe but I am wondering if it will go with my predominantly blue/grey/black wardrobe.



Don't know much about the other bags, but the HAC will definitely fall below the knee and maybe even near your ankles. H colors look so awesome and I think etoupe would be the perfect hue to offset your blue/grey/black wardrobe. It won't be too "matchy-matchy" and will look effortless.


----------



## Louis74

Thanks for all the great advice and suggestions about my next bag purchase. There is so much to think about!

This was me today:
Hermes Caducee Rock scarf in cashmere/silk (it was a bit chilly out there)
Hermes Sac à Dépêches in black clemence leather
Terre d'Hermès EdT


----------



## bagidiotic

Louis74 said:


> Thanks for all the great advice and suggestions about my next bag purchase. There is so much to think about!
> 
> This was me today:
> Hermes Caducee Rock scarf in cashmere/silk (it was a bit chilly out there)
> Hermes Sac à Dépêches in black clemence leather
> Terre d'Hermès EdT


Think you really  need  a  casual  chic bag


----------



## Louis74

bagidiotic said:


> Think you really  need  a  casual  chic bag



I agree.


----------



## poondine

Louis, investigate the Cabacity bag (their newest runway bag in stores I believe). Made for men, super functional and roomy. Two-in-one concept. Dying to get it myself personally, from the time I played around with it in store and discovered the design ingenuity. Comes in Bleu Indigo, Rouge, or Black. Actually if any men here have it in their collection, would love to see some pics or hear your experience with it. "Two bags in one! Exterior bag in Hunter cowhide, silver & palladium plated metal buckle, hand carry. Detachable interior bag in supple Cristobal bull calfskin with drawstring, can also be used separately over the shoulder."


----------



## danny123

Louis74 said:


> Thanks for all the great advice and suggestions about my next bag purchase. There is so much to think about!
> 
> This was me today:
> Hermes Caducee Rock scarf in cashmere/silk (it was a bit chilly out there)
> Hermes Sac à Dépêches in black clemence leather
> Terre d'Hermès EdT



You look great, love the way you wear your scarf
Also, and your bag is a-mazing


----------



## Kirkland

I want to buy a birkin bag....but I have a hard time justifying what to put in there. 

phone, wallet, sunglasses, keys....the rest is air?


----------



## doves75

Kirkland said:


> I want to buy a birkin bag....but I have a hard time justifying what to put in there.
> 
> phone, wallet, sunglasses, keys....the rest is air?




Hahaha....so funny..but so true!! That's actually pretty much all I put in my Birkin...lots of air indeed. I don't like to bring too much stuff. Sometimes I carry a GM scarf just in case. )


----------



## danny123

I asked here earlier about some loafers. I ordered the Milano loafers in blue suede, and they arrived today. I love them  I feel bad about ruining the orange sole, but I guess it's inevitable


----------



## Kirkland

What do you guys use it? When you go to work? When you go shopping?


----------



## Louis74

danny123 said:


> I asked here earlier about some loafers. I ordered the Milano loafers in blue suede, and they arrived today. I love them  I feel bad about ruining the orange sole, but I guess it's inevitable



Really nice, and they look super comfortable.


----------



## Hermezzy

chenkdon said:


> Here it is, I didn't weight it.. but from my own feeling, it's twice the weight of a B40
> 
> 
> The color is dark blue.. but turns greenish in the picture.


Oh wow...that is one stunning bag...just gorgeous!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Louis74 said:


> Thanks for all the great advice and suggestions about my next bag purchase. There is so much to think about!
> 
> This was me today:
> Hermes Caducee Rock scarf in cashmere/silk (it was a bit chilly out there)
> Hermes Sac à Dépêches in black clemence leather
> Terre d'Hermès EdT


The sac a depeches looks just fantastic on you!  I love how great it looks with jeans...doesn't have to be paired with a suit and tie!


----------



## Louis74

Hermezzy said:


> The sac a depeches looks just fantastic on you!  I love how great it looks with jeans...doesn't have to be paired with a suit and tie!



I am glad you think so. The Clemence leather is quite supple and relaxed anyway and the bag is starting to slouch (to my delight). So to me it does not look like an overly formal briefcase anymore. The older it gets (it is 7 years old), the more I feel comfortable pairing it with casual clothes, though it still looks nice enough to pair with a suit if needed.


----------



## litosands

poondine said:


> Louis, investigate the Cabacity bag (their newest runway bag in stores I believe). Made for men, super functional and roomy. Two-in-one concept. Dying to get it myself personally, from the time I played around with it in store and discovered the design ingenuity. Comes in Bleu Indigo, Rouge, or Black. Actually if any men here have it in their collection, would love to see some pics or hear your experience with it. "Two bags in one! Exterior bag in Hunter cowhide, silver & palladium plated metal buckle, hand carry. Detachable interior bag in supple Cristobal bull calfskin with drawstring, can also be used separately over the shoulder."
> 
> View attachment 3364288
> 
> View attachment 3364289
> 
> View attachment 3364290
> 
> View attachment 3364291
> 
> View attachment 3364292
> 
> View attachment 3364293
> 
> View attachment 3364294


great looking but weighs a ton


----------



## averagejoe

Louis74 said:


> Thanks for all the great advice and suggestions about my next bag purchase. There is so much to think about!
> 
> This was me today:
> Hermes Caducee Rock scarf in cashmere/silk (it was a bit chilly out there)
> Hermes Sac à Dépêches in black clemence leather
> Terre d'Hermès EdT



I love your look! Your bag is so luxurious!

I also love how you included your fragrance in your list.


----------



## averagejoe

poondine said:


> Louis, investigate the Cabacity bag (their newest runway bag in stores I believe). Made for men, super functional and roomy. Two-in-one concept. Dying to get it myself personally, from the time I played around with it in store and discovered the design ingenuity. Comes in Bleu Indigo, Rouge, or Black. Actually if any men here have it in their collection, would love to see some pics or hear your experience with it. "Two bags in one! Exterior bag in Hunter cowhide, silver & palladium plated metal buckle, hand carry. Detachable interior bag in supple Cristobal bull calfskin with drawstring, can also be used separately over the shoulder."
> 
> View attachment 3364288
> 
> View attachment 3364289
> 
> View attachment 3364290
> 
> View attachment 3364291
> 
> View attachment 3364292
> 
> View attachment 3364293
> 
> View attachment 3364294



Wow! I like how there are actually 2 bags that you can wear separately, too. Really unique. Do you happen to know the retail price of this piece?


----------



## Louis74

averagejoe said:


> Wow! I like how there are actually 2 bags that you can wear separately, too. Really unique. Do you happen to know the retail price of this piece?



$9,800 + tax in the US.

http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-...-h069316ck-89525.html?nuance=5&size_leather=M


----------



## averagejoe

Louis74 said:


> $9,800 + tax in the US.
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-...-h069316ck-89525.html?nuance=5&size_leather=M



Thank you! It's a pretty good price considering that it is actually 2 bags for this price.


----------



## howardu09

Louis74 said:


> Thanks for all the great advice and suggestions about my next bag purchase. There is so much to think about!
> 
> This was me today:
> Hermes Caducee Rock scarf in cashmere/silk (it was a bit chilly out there)
> Hermes Sac à Dépêches in black clemence leather
> Terre d'Hermès EdT



Wow, you really know how to do business-casual very well! Looks splendid with the briefcase.



poondine said:


> Louis, investigate the Cabacity bag (their newest runway bag in stores I believe). Made for men, super functional and roomy. Two-in-one concept. Dying to get it myself personally, from the time I played around with it in store and discovered the design ingenuity. Comes in Bleu Indigo, Rouge, or Black. Actually if any men here have it in their collection, would love to see some pics or hear your experience with it. "Two bags in one! Exterior bag in Hunter cowhide, silver & palladium plated metal buckle, hand carry. Detachable interior bag in supple Cristobal bull calfskin with drawstring, can also be used separately over the shoulder."


This bag is beautiful! Would be perfect for city use. I usually use a shoulder tote for heavy items and use my handheld for lighter accessories.



Kirkland said:


> I want to buy a birkin bag....but I have a hard time justifying what to put in there.
> 
> phone, wallet, sunglasses, keys....the rest is air?


That's about all I carry. Considering the weight, I wouldn't dare use a B on a day I needed a laptop. I don't even put my iPad mini inside.


----------



## fatcat2523

My jolly jumper clip...used as tie clip




Got so many compliments today


----------



## howardu09

fatcat2523 said:


> My jolly jumper clip...used as tie clip
> View attachment 3365581
> 
> View attachment 3365582
> 
> Got so many compliments today



So classy! Really love when guys pay attetion to details like this.


----------



## fatcat2523

howardu09 said:


> So classy! Really love when guys pay attetion to details like this.



Thank you.


----------



## hideyoshi

fatcat2523 said:


> My jolly jumper clip...used as tie clip
> View attachment 3365581
> 
> View attachment 3365582
> 
> Got so many compliments today



Look nice on your tie !


----------



## fatcat2523

hideyoshi said:


> Look nice on your tie !



Thank you.


----------



## baguette.

My daily Kelly Retourne 40


----------



## Acehuche

baguette. said:


> My daily Kelly Retourne 40



Magnifico


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> My jolly jumper clip...used as tie clip
> View attachment 3365581
> 
> View attachment 3365582
> 
> Got so many compliments today



That is one of the nicest tie clips I've seen!


----------



## averagejoe

baguette. said:


> My daily Kelly Retourne 40



Stunning!!! I wish I had a Kelly bag as an everyday bag.


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> That is one of the nicest tie clips I've seen!




Thank you


----------



## baguette.

Thank you. It holds laptop and files perfectly for work.


----------



## doves75

Day trip with miss K relax. Gonna get some sunshine to keep her Biscuit tan skin beautiful. )


----------



## JWiseman

baguette. said:


> My daily Kelly Retourne 40



Is this bi-color?!?! I see some orange peeking out!


----------



## howardu09

doves75 said:


> Day trip with miss K relax. Gonna get some sunshine to keep her Biscuit tan skin beautiful. )
> 
> View attachment 3367712



Such a stunner! I've never seen anyone carry this bag in NYC! Very special indeed.


----------



## baguette.

Cape cod for a relaxed Sunday


----------



## baguette.

Orange spiced Chocolate is the flavor &#65307;&#65289;





JWiseman said:


> Is this bi-color?!?! I see somoe orange peeking out!


----------



## PJW5813

I am currently being tempted by a HAC 45, but am wondering if it is just 'too' big to be useful for day to day use.  I'd be really interested to know how any of you guys lucky enough to have one, find it for regular use - or is it just great for w/ends away and travelling.
Thanks


----------



## baguette.

I only use HaC 40 for traveling as carry-on luggage. Here is the proportion  of a 40 HaC with check-in luggage. 

I do find it is 'too' big as a daily workhorse. 



PJW5813 said:


> I am currently being tempted by a HAC 45, but am wondering if it is just 'too' big to be useful for day to day use.  I'd be really interested to know how any of you guys lucky enough to have one, find it for regular use - or is it just great for w/ends away and travelling.
> Thanks


----------



## howardu09

baguette. said:


> I only use HaC 40 for traveling as carry-on luggage. Here is the proportion  of a 40 HaC with check-in luggage.
> 
> I do find it is 'too' big as a daily workhorse.



Over here drooling!! Your HAC 40 is so sexy. Perfect man bag, IMO.


----------



## howardu09

PJW5813 said:


> I am currently being tempted by a HAC 45, but am wondering if it is just 'too' big to be useful for day to day use.  I'd be really interested to know how any of you guys lucky enough to have one, find it for regular use - or is it just great for w/ends away and travelling.
> Thanks



I only have 1 H bag- the HAC 45 in my avatar. I bought it with the intention of using it often for normal daily activities. However, it weighs 5 lbs. 10 oz. (2.55 kg) empty, without the lock attached. Even adding a few small accessories inside makes carrying the bag for any length of time quite difficult. 

I must disclose that I do not have a gym membership and don't do too many physical activities. For someone who is more fit than myself, I would assume the weight would not be a big problem. I have started working out at home just so I can carry my HAC without getting tired.  These are such beautiful bags that I simply cannot suggest not getting one.

As far as travel, some airlines could ask you to check the HAC 45, as the dimensions are a few cm larger than the carry-on specifications. I have not been asked to check it, but it is always less than 1/2 full and can be folded down to fit under the seat. Hope this helps! Excited to hear what you decide.


----------



## PJW5813

Thank you both for your comments and, baguette, for the fabulous photo.
You have both reinforced my thoughts - for and against!
It might well be an opportunity I will regret if I let it slip by?


----------



## chenkdon

PJW5813 said:


> Thank you both for your comments and, baguette, for the fabulous photo.
> You have both reinforced my thoughts - for and against!
> It might well be an opportunity I will regret if I let it slip by?


 
I too find HAC40 a bit heavy and large for everyday use. 
I tried for a few days, but then I gave up due to the weight. 
B40 is a better option for everday use.


HOWEVER~


You will definitely regret if you let it slip by.... hahah


Hope this helps.. !


----------



## styletrauma

PJW5813 said:


> I am currently being tempted by a HAC 45, but am wondering if it is just 'too' big to be useful for day to day use.  I'd be really interested to know how any of you guys lucky enough to have one, find it for regular use - or is it just great for w/ends away and travelling.
> Thanks



I have a HAC 45 and use it as a fun going out bag, but make a conscious decision to "keep it light" and bring only what I need such as wallet, keys, glasses, etc. If your day to day lifestyle requires papers and/or laptop, it will get quite heavy. I hesitated buying it at first but I find the bag's appearance and proportions so appealing I couldn't say no  

I definitely use the bag for weekends so in a way it is very versatile!


----------



## doves75

howardu09 said:


> Such a stunner! I've never seen anyone carry this bag in NYC! Very special indeed.




Thank you howardu09 for the compliment. It's a great bag. I'm still getting used to carry it on my shoulder )



baguette. said:


> Cape cod for a relaxed Sunday




What a nice orange surprise. [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## doves75

baguette. said:


> I only use HaC 40 for traveling as carry-on luggage. Here is the proportion  of a 40 HaC with check-in luggage.
> 
> 
> 
> I do find it is 'too' big as a daily workhorse.




Your HAC is beautiful. I got offered one in black but it's a bit too heavy for me. I think when I'm flying out more, I'll consider to own one.



howardu09 said:


> I only have 1 H bag- the HAC 45 in my avatar. I bought it with the intention of using it often for normal daily activities. However, it weighs 5 lbs. 10 oz. (2.55 kg) empty, without the lock attached. Even adding a few small accessories inside makes carrying the bag for any length of time quite difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> I must disclose that I do not have a gym membership and don't do too many physical activities. For someone who is more fit than myself, I would assume the weight would not be a big problem. I have started working out at home just so I can carry my HAC without getting tired.  These are such beautiful bags that I simply cannot suggest not getting one.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as travel, some airlines could ask you to check the HAC 45, as the dimensions are a few cm larger than the carry-on specifications. I have not been asked to check it, but it is always less than 1/2 full and can be folded down to fit under the seat. Hope this helps! Excited to hear what you decide.




You're so brave howardu09.... I'm not brave enough to fold my Birkin and put it under the seat. What color is your HAC? Looks so luscious


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

doves75 said:


> Day trip with miss K relax. Gonna get some sunshine to keep her Biscuit tan skin beautiful. )
> 
> View attachment 3367712




I hope someone didn't ask this already:

What size is that Kelly? I've never seen that size before and I'm OBSESSED. How tall are you for reference?

Your bag is amazing, I'm green with envy haha.


----------



## howardu09

PJW5813 said:


> Thank you both for your comments and, baguette, for the fabulous photo.
> You have both reinforced my thoughts - for and against!
> It might well be an opportunity I will regret if I let it slip by?


I'd  buy it. I figure it functions both as a useful tote/luggage and as an objet d'art. They look great resting around the house. 



styletrauma said:


> I have a HAC 45 and use it as a fun going out bag, but make a conscious decision to "keep it light" and bring only what I need such as wallet, keys, glasses, etc. If your day to day lifestyle requires papers and/or laptop, it will get quite heavy. I hesitated buying it at first but I find the bag's appearance and proportions so appealing I couldn't say no
> 
> I definitely use the bag for weekends so in a way it is very versatile!


ITA! The proportions of the 45 are juuuuuust right. Visually appealing from every angle.



doves75 said:


> Your HAC is beautiful. I got offered one in black but it's a bit too heavy for me. I think when I'm flying out more, I'll consider to own one.
> You're so brave howardu09.... I'm not brave enough to fold my Birkin and put it under the seat. What color is your HAC? Looks so luscious



If my bag were new, I probably wouldn't fold it either. It is vintage, so I don't have to worry about scratching it as much as I would with a new one. The leather is very slouchy, so it folds very easily without any damage. I was told the bag is taurillon clemence leather and jaune color. It is difficult to determine because the color always looks different in different lighting.


----------



## baguette.

Black Birkin 40 to get me through Monday.  Box leather is lighter than Togo for carrying a lot of things including a laptop


----------



## averagejoe

baguette. said:


> Cape cod for a relaxed Sunday





baguette. said:


> I only use HaC 40 for traveling as carry-on luggage. Here is the proportion  of a 40 HaC with check-in luggage.
> 
> I do find it is 'too' big as a daily workhorse.



Whoa! Great pieces!!! The HAC is my dream bag.


----------



## averagejoe

My first-ever Hermes piece! It's not much, but I've wanted a blue belt for ages and after having wanted something from Hermes for years, I felt that this would be a nice starting piece. 

Introducing my new 32mm Black Box calfskin and Prussian Blue Togo calfskin men's Belt Kit with guilloche H buckle.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> My first-ever Hermes piece! It's not much, but I've wanted a blue belt for ages and after having wanted something from Hermes for years, I felt that this would be a nice starting piece.
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my new 32mm Black Box calfskin and Prussian Blue Togo calfskin men's Belt Kit with guilloche H buckle.




Pretty!! Nice purchase Joe!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> Pretty!! Nice purchase Joe!!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Louis74

averagejoe said:


> My first-ever Hermes piece! It's not much, but I've wanted a blue belt for ages and after having wanted something from Hermes for years, I felt that this would be a nice starting piece.
> 
> Introducing my new 32mm Black Box calfskin and Prussian Blue Togo calfskin men's Belt Kit with guilloche H buckle.



Gorgeous belt buckle and the Prussian blue togo is very attractive!

Dressed casually on my day off today and wearing my Chaine d'Ancre GM bracelet stacked with a Rivale Double tour in epsom leather. The Izmir blue makes me feel like summer is here already.


----------



## averagejoe

Louis74 said:


> Gorgeous belt buckle and the Prussian blue togo is very attractive!
> 
> Dressed casually on my day off today and wearing my Chaine d'Ancre GM bracelet stacked with a Rivale Double tour in epsom leather. The Izmir blue makes me feel like summer is here already.



Thank you very much!

And nice bracelet! Very nice touch of summery blue.


----------



## doves75

gabemcfadden said:


> I hope someone didn't ask this already:
> 
> What size is that Kelly? I've never seen that size before and I'm OBSESSED. How tall are you for reference?
> 
> Your bag is amazing, I'm green with envy haha.




Thank you gabemcfadden. 

This Kelly is pretty big coz it can be use for travel. It's size 50. I think I'll try to use it more often not just for travel but to malls and stuff.
The leather is soft so it's not to boxy and it looks a tad smaller. I'm 5'8 ish. 




howardu09 said:


> I'd  buy it. I figure it functions both as a useful tote/luggage and as an objet d'art. They look great resting around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITA! The proportions of the 45 are juuuuuust right. Visually appealing from every angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my bag were new, I probably wouldn't fold it either. It is vintage, so I don't have to worry about scratching it as much as I would with a new one. The leather is very slouchy, so it folds very easily without any damage. I was told the bag is taurillon clemence leather and jaune color. It is difficult to determine because the color always looks different in different lighting.




Those leather folds, so beautiful. 



baguette. said:


> Black Birkin 40 to get me through Monday.  Box leather is lighter than Togo for carrying a lot of things including a laptop




The shimmery of box leather, pretty.  



averagejoe said:


> My first-ever Hermes piece! It's not much, but I've wanted a blue belt for ages and after having wanted something from Hermes for years, I felt that this would be a nice starting piece.
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my new 32mm Black Box calfskin and Prussian Blue Togo calfskin men's Belt Kit with guilloche H buckle.




Averagejoe, it has to start somewhere LoL
My 1st H item was a belt also, then the slippery slope of H caught me. 
Love the BdP, one of my fav blue. Enjoy 



Louis74 said:


> Gorgeous belt buckle and the Prussian blue togo is very attractive!
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed casually on my day off today and wearing my Chaine d'Ancre GM bracelet stacked with a Rivale Double tour in epsom leather. The Izmir blue makes me feel like summer is here already.




Beautiful arm-oury Louis74. [emoji170][emoji170] 
I'm still looking for a blue Izmir H piece.


----------



## averagejoe

doves75 said:


> Averagejoe, it has to start somewhere LoL
> My 1st H item was a belt also, then the slippery slope of H caught me.
> Love the BdP, one of my fav blue. Enjoy



Thanks! I can't wait to get more Hermes (a slippery slope indeed!). I think that the belt kit is a great first piece. Even the belt buckle itself is so nicely made.


----------



## howardu09

baguette. said:


> Black Birkin 40 to get me through Monday.  Box leather is lighter than Togo for carrying a lot of things including a laptop


What a beauty!! Black Bs look so good in box.



averagejoe said:


> My first-ever Hermes piece! It's not much, but I've wanted a blue belt for ages and after having wanted something from Hermes for years, I felt that this would be a nice starting piece.
> 
> Introducing my new 32mm Black Box calfskin and Prussian Blue Togo calfskin men's Belt Kit with guilloche H buckle.


Congratulations! Really like this buckle. Their belts last a lifetime! Smart buy.


----------



## howardu09

Louis74 said:


> Gorgeous belt buckle and the Prussian blue togo is very attractive!
> 
> Dressed casually on my day off today and wearing my Chaine d'Ancre GM bracelet stacked with a Rivale Double tour in epsom leather. The Izmir blue makes me feel like summer is here already.


This blue izmir is beautiful! Hoping to get a BI CDC.


----------



## averagejoe

howardu09 said:


> Congratulations! Really like this buckle. Their belts last a lifetime! Smart buy.



Thank you very much! Good to know that they are very durable. I just have to be a bit more careful with the box calfskin because it looks like it can show scratches easily thanks to it's super-smooth surface.


----------



## styletrauma

howardu09 said:


> I'd  buy it. I figure it functions both as a useful tote/luggage and as an objet d'art. They look great resting around the house.
> 
> 
> ITA! The proportions of the 45 are juuuuuust right. Visually appealing from every angle.
> 
> 
> 
> If my bag were new, I probably wouldn't fold it either. It is vintage, so I don't have to worry about scratching it as much as I would with a new one. The leather is very slouchy, so it folds very easily without any damage. I was told the bag is taurillon clemence leather and jaune color. It is difficult to determine because the color always looks different in different lighting.



Here's my baby...black HAC 45 with PHW 

Agreed the HAC is fun to look at around the house...


----------



## doves75

styletrauma said:


> Here's my baby...black HAC 45 with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed the HAC is fun to look at around the house...




Looks so nice!! Double duty as a travel bag and as a conversation piece around the house


----------



## JWiseman

baguette. said:


> Cape cod for a relaxed Sunday





baguette. said:


> Orange spiced Chocolate is the flavor &#65307;&#65289;



I'm obsessed!!!


----------



## ferrip

baguette. said:


> Black Birkin 40 to get me through Monday.  Box leather is lighter than Togo for carrying a lot of things including a laptop



Wow - that black box is STUNNING.


----------



## Hermezzy

averagejoe said:


> My first-ever Hermes piece! It's not much, but I've wanted a blue belt for ages and after having wanted something from Hermes for years, I felt that this would be a nice starting piece.
> 
> Introducing my new 32mm Black Box calfskin and Prussian Blue Togo calfskin men's Belt Kit with guilloche H buckle.


Very beautiful...LOVE the buckle!


----------



## Hermezzy

Louis74 said:


> Gorgeous belt buckle and the Prussian blue togo is very attractive!
> 
> Dressed casually on my day off today and wearing my Chaine d'Ancre GM bracelet stacked with a Rivale Double tour in epsom leather. The Izmir blue makes me feel like summer is here already.


LOOOVVVEEE bleu izmir! Beautiful pairing!


----------



## baguette.

Beautiful ! Congratulations 



averagejoe said:


> My first-ever Hermes piece! It's not much, but I've wanted a blue belt for ages and after having wanted something from Hermes for years, I felt that this would be a nice starting piece.
> 
> Introducing my new 32mm Black Box calfskin and Prussian Blue Togo calfskin men's Belt Kit with guilloche H buckle.


----------



## baguette.

Beautiful !  



styletrauma said:


> Here's my baby...black HAC 45 with PHW
> 
> Agreed the HAC is fun to look at around the house...


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> My first-ever Hermes piece! It's not much, but I've wanted a blue belt for ages and after having wanted something from Hermes for years, I felt that this would be a nice starting piece.
> 
> Introducing my new 32mm Black Box calfskin and Prussian Blue Togo calfskin men's Belt Kit with guilloche H buckle.


Excellent choice!


----------



## PJW5813

averagejoe said:


> My first-ever Hermes piece! It's not much, but I've wanted a blue belt for ages and after having wanted something from Hermes for years, I felt that this would be a nice starting piece.
> 
> Introducing my new 32mm Black Box calfskin and Prussian Blue Togo calfskin men's Belt Kit with guilloche H buckle.




Congratulations. It is an excellent and useful choice: the black can be formal and the blue will give a little extra interest.  You can always add extra straps because you don't have to buy the buckle each time.  Unfortunately it does not work the other way around.


----------



## PJW5813

Thanks to everyone who shared thoughts and experiences of the HAC 45.
They were all helpful, confirming and reinforcing ALL the pros and cons.
My immediate decision is not to buy. If it is still available in a week or so - I might change my mind! I do believe that opportunities are never lost and do reappear.


----------



## howardu09

styletrauma said:


> Here's my baby...black HAC 45 with PHW
> 
> Agreed the HAC is fun to look at around the house...



Beautiful! Please keep the photos coming. I'm obsessed with HAC bags and never get tired of looking at them. I have a folder on my computer where I save photos of men carrying them.


----------



## MrH

Summer blue [emoji170]&#9728;&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## baguette.

Flying out today. Packed (scoop) everything in HaC  within 5 mins !


----------



## Louis74

MrH said:


> Summer blue [emoji170]&#9728;&#65039;[emoji170]
> View attachment 3370649





baguette. said:


> Flying out today. Packed (scoop) everything in HaC  within 5 mins !



Looking good both of you!

Seeing so many guys rocking the HaC, I think that this could be my next H bag. Is the HaC 40 small enough to be used as a city bag and big enough to be used as a weekender bag?


----------



## averagejoe

Hermezzy said:


> Very beautiful...LOVE the buckle!





baguette. said:


> Beautiful ! Congratulations





Prada Prince said:


> Excellent choice!





PJW5813 said:


> Congratulations. It is an excellent and useful choice: the black can be formal and the blue will give a little extra interest.  You can always add extra straps because you don't have to buy the buckle each time.  Unfortunately it does not work the other way around.



Thank you everyone! Yes, I hope to add extra belt straps to my collection. It will end up making this belt better-priced than most of my other belts, because of the versatility.


----------



## averagejoe

PJW5813 said:


> Thanks to everyone who shared thoughts and experiences of the HAC 45.
> They were all helpful, confirming and reinforcing ALL the pros and cons.
> My immediate decision is not to buy. If it is still available in a week or so - I might change my mind! I do believe that opportunities are never lost and do reappear.



If it's still there, then I suggest that you get it. It's near impossible to get here in Toronto, and the way the bag softens over time is divine!!! It's the #1 bag on my wishlist. Once I get it, then my collection will be complete (or maybe I'll only want more HACs by then).


----------



## averagejoe

MrH said:


> Summer blue [emoji170]&#9728;&#65039;[emoji170]
> View attachment 3370649



Nice!!


----------



## averagejoe

styletrauma said:


> Here's my baby...black HAC 45 with PHW
> 
> Agreed the HAC is fun to look at around the house...





baguette. said:


> Flying out today. Packed (scoop) everything in HaC  within 5 mins !



 HAC = bag of my dreams!!!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Waiting for the train at Berlin Central...


----------



## CartierLVer

Just thought I'd share my recent purchase! CDC PHW Mykonos in alligator small scales! Thank you. 


One with flash.


----------



## csetcos

CartierLVer said:


> Just thought I'd share my recent purchase! CDC PHW Mykonos in alligator small scales! Thank you.
> View attachment 3372388
> 
> One with flash.
> View attachment 3372389




I love the color!  I am way too obsessed with CDCs!


----------



## Hermezzy

CenterStageBLN said:


> View attachment 3371120
> 
> 
> Waiting for the train at Berlin Central...


Gorgeous...a masterpiece...


----------



## Hermezzy

CartierLVer said:


> Just thought I'd share my recent purchase! CDC PHW Mykonos in alligator small scales! Thank you.
> View attachment 3372388
> 
> One with flash.
> View attachment 3372389


Luminous...radiant.  An absolute treasure.  Congrats- it is just gorgeous...


----------



## Louis74

I went to the Hermes store yesterday to continue my search of my next bag (casual chic city bag / weekender or carry-on bag). I was able to try on many models that had been suggested to me here (Oxer, Arion, Cabacity, Cityhall, etc...) but none of these really spoke to me. I was then able to browse through the men's bag section of the Hermes master catalog. From the catalog, I picked two styles that really appealed to my aesthetic: the men version of the Plume called the Plume Doc Fourre Tout and the Victoria II 12H Fourre Tout (if I remember correctly). The Plume bag was too much like a briefcase for my taste, and the Victoria bag was in fact the Victoria II 43 that I had tried on two weeks ago and liked. 

I have decided to go with the Victoria bag as It is exactly what I have been looking for. My store has it in Malachite and I asked for an Etoupe model to be brought in from another store. The malachite model is really beautiful, but the Etoupe might be more discreet, which I do like. We'll see. But I should have a new bag to model next week.


----------



## CartierLVer

Hermezzy said:


> Luminous...radiant.  An absolute treasure.  Congrats- it is just gorgeous...



Thank you!



csetcos said:


> I love the color!  I am way too obsessed with CDCs!



Thank you!


----------



## Acehuche

Louis74 said:


> I went to the Hermes store yesterday to continue my search of my next bag (casual chic city bag / weekender or carry-on bag). I was able to try on many models that had been suggested to me here (Oxer, Arion, Cabacity, Cityhall, etc...) but none of these really spoke to me. I was then able to browse through the men's bag section of the Hermes master catalog. From the catalog, I picked two styles that really appealed to my aesthetic: the men version of the Plume called the Plume Doc Fourre Tout and the Victoria II 12H Fourre Tout (if I remember correctly). The Plume bag was too much like a briefcase for my taste, and the Victoria bag was in fact the Victoria II 43 that I had tried on two weeks ago and liked.
> 
> I have decided to go with the Victoria bag as It is exactly what I have been looking for. My store has it in Malachite and I asked for an Etoupe model to be brought in from another store. The malachite model is really beautiful, but the Etoupe might be more discreet, which I do like. We'll see. But I should have a new bag to model next week.



Good decisión......


----------



## boulderv1

Thanks for letting me share. Here are my two bracelet purchases this week.


----------



## roy40

Louis74 said:


> Gorgeous belt buckle and the Prussian blue togo is very attractive!
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed casually on my day off today and wearing my Chaine d'Ancre GM bracelet stacked with a Rivale Double tour in epsom leather. The Izmir blue makes me feel like summer is here already.




So sexy! [emoji91][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Hermezzy

boulderv1 said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Here are my two bracelet purchases this week.


Perfectly matched!!! Beautiful blues...


----------



## hermes fans

baguette. said:


> Cape cod for a relaxed Sunday



What an awesome special order bag! Could you please kindly tell us the colour combination and show us more pictures?


----------



## danny123

CartierLVer said:


> Just thought I'd share my recent purchase! CDC PHW Mykonos in alligator small scales! Thank you.
> View attachment 3372388
> 
> One with flash.
> View attachment 3372389


Wow!! Congratulations!! So incredibly stunning


Louis74 said:


> I have decided to go with the Victoria bag as It is exactly what I have been looking for. My store has it in Malachite and I asked for an Etoupe model to be brought in from another store. The malachite model is really beautiful, but the Etoupe might be more discreet, which I do like. We'll see. But I should have a new bag to model next week.



I've been considering the Victoria as well. I love the Malachite, but as you say the Etoupe is more discreet and versatile. I hope you'll post some pics when you pick it up, if you decide to go for it


----------



## danny123

boulderv1 said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Here are my two bracelet purchases this week.



Love this, especially the Clic H!! Is this the "intense matt blue" (as seen on the website)? Gorgeous anyway!!


----------



## boulderv1

Hermezzy said:


> Perfectly matched!!! Beautiful blues...





danny123 said:


> Love this, especially the Clic H!! Is this the "intense matt blue" (as seen on the website)? Gorgeous anyway!!



Thanks!

And good eye, it is bleu intense mat.


----------



## danny123

boulderv1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And good eye, it is bleu intense mat.



I was looking for this particular colour in the store the other day but they didn't have it. Such a nice colour. Congratulations again.


----------



## howardu09

MrH said:


> Summer blue [emoji170]&#9728;&#65039;[emoji170]
> View attachment 3370649


That fresh new leather and that black rodeo!! Absolute bliss.


----------



## howardu09

baguette. said:


> Flying out today. Packed (scoop) everything in HaC  within 5 mins !


beautiful travel companion! I'm sure all eyes in the airport were on that HAC!



Louis74 said:


> Looking good both of you!
> 
> Seeing so many guys rocking the HaC, I think that this could be my next H bag. Is the HaC 40 small enough to be used as a city bag and big enough to be used as a weekender bag?


Yes, I think 40 is the best size if you actually intend to carry it around the city and travel commercial without worrying about potentially having to check it.



CenterStageBLN said:


> View attachment 3371120
> 
> 
> Waiting for the train at Berlin Central...


So happy to see a bright color! This bag is stunning.



CartierLVer said:


> Just thought I'd share my recent purchase! CDC PHW Mykonos in alligator small scales! Thank you.
> View attachment 3372388
> 
> One with flash.
> View attachment 3372389


Congratulations! Holy grail piece indeed. So fortunate to get that. Exotics are really hard to find, especially in Large size.



boulderv1 said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Here are my two bracelet purchases this week.


Lovely pair! This intense matte blue is perfection! Really want this one.


----------



## Prada Prince

Enjoying a sunny day in London after a horrendous week at work...


----------



## baguette.

hermes fans said:


> What an awesome special order bag! Could you please kindly tell us the colour combination and show us more pictures?



It is Chocolate Togo with orange lining and GHW.  It does remind me of Halloween and Reese's when I wear this one. LoL


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Enjoying a sunny day in London after a horrendous week at work...
> 
> View attachment 3374060



 Simply stunning! The grain of the leather is so beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

baguette. said:


> It is Chocolate Togo with orange lining and GHW.  It does remind me of Halloween and Reese's when I wear this one. LoL





Never would have thought of Reese's before till now! Very appropriate, given that the name of the colour is actually "Chocolate".


----------



## averagejoe

CenterStageBLN said:


> View attachment 3371120
> 
> 
> Waiting for the train at Berlin Central...



Wow the leather has softened beautifully!


----------



## averagejoe

CartierLVer said:


> Just thought I'd share my recent purchase! CDC PHW Mykonos in alligator small scales! Thank you.
> View attachment 3372388
> 
> One with flash.
> View attachment 3372389





boulderv1 said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Here are my two bracelet purchases this week.



Very nice! All this blue makes me want to add more blue to my otherwise overly black collection!


----------



## wma

I purchased an early birthday present for myself this weekend and decided to post in keeping with the bracelet theme. All of those blue bracelets also make me think I need more H colour in my life.


----------



## navicular

To add to the mélange of handsome HACs on this thread: My HAC 50 in Togo which I use for weekends. It has become very slouchy and I keep it stuffed with a large pillow when not in use.


----------



## CartierLVer

averagejoe said:


> Very nice! All this blue makes me want to add  more blue to my otherwise overly black collection!





danny123 said:


> Wow!! Congratulations!! So incredibly stunning





howardu09 said:


> Congratulations! Holy grail piece indeed. So  fortunate to get that. Exotics are really hard to find, especially in  Large size.



Thank you!


----------



## boulderv1

danny123 said:


> I was looking for this particular colour in the store the other day but they didn't have it. Such a nice colour. Congratulations again.


They had to order the leather Goliath bracelet in my size and I mentioned to the SA that I really wanted the Clic HH in the sport bleu, which is the RDW version of the blue. He said the the bracelet came in the bleu intense mat but they didn't have any.

When I returned to collect the Goliath he mentioned that they received one Clic HH and that he put it aside for me. That really made my day! Though it meant that I ended buying two bracelets instead of one. lol


----------



## csetcos

CartierLVer said:


> Just thought I'd share my recent purchase! CDC PHW Mykonos in alligator small scales! Thank you.
> View attachment 3372388
> 
> One with flash.
> View attachment 3372389




Gorgeous! I love how different it looks in different lights!


----------



## csetcos

boulderv1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> And good eye, it is bleu intense mat.




Oh geez- adding this to the list!



wma said:


> I purchased an early birthday present for myself this weekend and decided to post in keeping with the bracelet theme. All of those blue bracelets also make me think I need more H colour in my life.




I love my Silver CDC MM- it pairs so well with so many things! I hope you will love yours too!


----------



## danny123

Prada Prince said:


> Enjoying a sunny day in London after a horrendous week at work...
> 
> View attachment 3374060


Love your entire outfit. Such a good look!!




wma said:


> I purchased an early birthday present for myself this weekend and decided to post in keeping with the bracelet theme. All of those blue bracelets also make me think I need more H colour in my life.



Congratulations 
Looks so good on you! I've been eyeing the CDC ring and seeing this makes me want to buy it even more


----------



## baguette.

navicular said:


> To add to the mélange of handsome HACs on this thread: My HAC 50 in Togo which I use for weekends. It has become very slouchy and I keep it stuffed with a large pillow when not in use.



Huge but beautiful ! Love how slouchy it is.


----------



## CenterStageBLN

navicular said:


> To add to the mélange of handsome HACs on this thread: My HAC 50 in Togo which I use for weekends. It has become very slouchy and I keep it stuffed with a large pillow when not in use.




This is such a beautiful bag - huge but beautiful! Enjoy it!
Sometimes i think about rather having a black HAC50 instead of my orange one.


----------



## Louis74

All blue today:

Hermes Clic HH in matte Bleu Nuit and brushed PHW (I only wore the clic HH next to the watch for the picture, it usually goes on my other wrist).


----------



## Hermezzy

wma said:


> I purchased an early birthday present for myself this weekend and decided to post in keeping with the bracelet theme. All of those blue bracelets also make me think I need more H colour in my life.


Gorgeous bracelet!  Beautifull


----------



## Hermezzy

navicular said:


> To add to the mélange of handsome HACs on this thread: My HAC 50 in Togo which I use for weekends. It has become very slouchy and I keep it stuffed with a large pillow when not in use.


Just a magnificent bag...a masterpiece.  Beautiful....


----------



## baguette.

Morning coffee. Love H ikat collection.


----------



## Louis74

wma said:


> I purchased an early birthday present for myself this weekend and decided to post in keeping with the bracelet theme. All of those blue bracelets also make me think I need more H colour in my life.



 What an excellent birthday present!


----------



## danny123

navicular said:


> To add to the mélange of handsome HACs on this thread: My HAC 50 in Togo which I use for weekends. It has become very slouchy and I keep it stuffed with a large pillow when not in use.



The slouch is lovely 



Louis74 said:


> All blue today:
> 
> Hermes Clic HH in matte Bleu Nuit and brushed PHW (I only wore the clic HH next to the watch for the picture, it usually goes on my other wrist).



Love your Clic H, and it matches your watch so nicely !!


----------



## wma

csetcos said:


> I love my Silver CDC MM- it pairs so well with so many things! I hope you will love yours too!



Thanks! I agree completely that the bracelet works in so many situations and I absolutely love it. I always lusted after the GM version but I knew that one was much harder to pair and I would end up not wearing it enough. Funnily enough, I saw a photo from last year where you were wearing the bracelet and I knew I had to have this version. 



danny123 said:


> Congratulations
> Looks so good on you! I've been eyeing the CDC ring and seeing this makes me want to buy it even more



Thanks! I love the CDC ring too. Sad story about that one. I had my SA order one from Paris and it was marked as a 58 but ended up measuring 60 and it wouldn't fit the finger I wanted the ring for. I was disappointed to say the least and ended up distracted by a lot of other H pieces and put the ring on the back burner. I think it's time to try my luck again with the ring and I think you should too. 



Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous bracelet!  Beautifull





Louis74 said:


> What an excellent birthday present!



Thanks!


----------



## Prada Prince

danny123 said:


> Love your entire outfit. Such a good look!!





averagejoe said:


> Simply stunning! The grain of the leather is so beautiful!



Thanks both!


----------



## baguette.

Double sens gold/orange and my daily Kelly. These two could do it all for a normal working day.


----------



## baguette.

Louis74 said:


> I went to the Hermes store yesterday to continue my search of my next bag (casual chic city bag / weekender or carry-on bag). I was able to try on many models that had been suggested to me here (Oxer, Arion, Cabacity, Cityhall, etc...) but none of these really spoke to me. I was then able to browse through the men's bag section of the Hermes master catalog. From the catalog, I picked two styles that really appealed to my aesthetic: the men version of the Plume called the Plume Doc Fourre Tout and the Victoria II 12H Fourre Tout (if I remember correctly). The Plume bag was too much like a briefcase for my taste, and the Victoria bag was in fact the Victoria II 43 that I had tried on two weeks ago and liked.
> 
> I have decided to go with the Victoria bag as It is exactly what I have been looking for. My store has it in Malachite and I asked for an Etoupe model to be brought in from another store. The malachite model is really beautiful, but the Etoupe might be more discreet, which I do like. We'll see. But I should have a new bag to model next week.



Victoria II has been hovering on my mind for quite a while.  

Can't wait to see you modeling one in Etaupe may be ?   &#128525;


----------



## Louis74

baguette. said:


> Victoria II has been hovering on my mind for quite a while.
> 
> Can't wait to see you modeling one in Etaupe may be ?   &#128525;




As it happens, I just came back from the store with my new Victoria II Fourre-Tout in Etoupe! Modeling shot to follow...


----------



## Acehuche

Louis74 said:


> As it happens, I just came back from the store with my new Victoria II Fourre-Tout in Etoupe! Modeling shot to follow...



Very nice bag. Enjoy it.


----------



## Louis74

Acehuche said:


> Very nice bag. Enjoy it.



Thank you.

Taking the bag for a spin as I have to run some errands in the city.


----------



## larkbunting

boulderv1 said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Here are my two bracelet purchases this week.



Love these, sadly my wrist is only just slightly too thick.


----------



## larkbunting

My Apple Watch Hermès 42mm in Fauve Barenia and my two additional bands in Feu and Bleu Saphir.


----------



## doves75

Louis74 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the bag for a spin as I have to run some errands in the city.




Looks perfect on you. Congrats and enjoy your new bag. 



larkbunting said:


> My Apple Watch Hermès 42mm in Fauve Barenia and my two additional bands in Feu and Bleu Saphir.




Very nice and love the straps [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Louis74

larkbunting said:


> My Apple Watch Hermès 42mm in Fauve Barenia and my two additional bands in Feu and Bleu Saphir.



Gorgeous! 



doves75 said:


> Looks perfect on you. Congrats and enjoy your new bag.



Thanks!


----------



## MrH

Wear it different style [emoji4]


----------



## PIPET83

MrH said:


> Wear it different style [emoji4]
> View attachment 3376568




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## csetcos

wma said:


> Thanks! I agree completely that the bracelet works in so many situations and I absolutely love it. I always lusted after the GM version but I knew that one was much harder to pair and I would end up not wearing it enough. Funnily enough, I saw a photo from last year where you were wearing the bracelet and I knew I had to have this version.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love the CDC ring too. Sad story about that one. I had my SA order one from Paris and it was marked as a 58 but ended up measuring 60 and it wouldn't fit the finger I wanted the ring for. I was disappointed to say the least and ended up distracted by a lot of other H pieces and put the ring on the back burner. I think it's time to try my luck again with the ring and I think you should too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Aww shucks!  That's why we are here- to inspire each other!!!

Tried to PM you but I think you are too new- which boutique has the CDC ring now?  Ironically, I was in the Beverly Hills store today trying on the CDC ring and the system stated that 59 was the largest.  We surmise that a 59, or better yet, a 60, would be perfect!!!


----------



## baguette.

Louis74 said:


> As it happens, I just came back from the store with my new Victoria II Fourre-Tout in Etoupe! Modeling shot to follow...



Absolutely fabulous. You helped me made up my mind. LOL


----------



## Hermezzy

baguette. said:


> Double sens gold/orange and my daily Kelly. These two could do it all for a normal working day.


What a wonderful duo- you truly have every aesthetic and functional need covered by these gorgeous siblings!


----------



## Hermezzy

Louis74 said:


> As it happens, I just came back from the store with my new Victoria II Fourre-Tout in Etoupe! Modeling shot to follow...


Just gorgeous- to me, etoupe is the perfect neutral! LOVE IT! Congrats!


----------



## Hermezzy

larkbunting said:


> My Apple Watch Hermès 42mm in Fauve Barenia and my two additional bands in Feu and Bleu Saphir.


Just beautiful- PERFECT trio of watch straps!  I bet it is great fun switching out the straps and seeing the different looks!


----------



## wma

csetcos said:


> Aww shucks!  That's why we are here- to inspire each other!!!
> 
> Tried to PM you but I think you are too new- which boutique has the CDC ring now?  Ironically, I was in the Beverly Hills store today trying on the CDC ring and the system stated that 59 was the largest.  We surmise that a 59, or better yet, a 60, would be perfect!!!



The Vancouver boutique is my local one. It was in November so the chances are pretty slim that the ring is still there. The ring was marked 58 but I suspect it was a 59 that was marked incorrectly. We measured it and it came out more than 59 but not quite 60. I am planning to drop by on Saturday so I will check with my SA to see if the ring is still there and I will let you know. If it is still there, I will get you an accurate measurement.


----------



## baguette.

Coffee break


----------



## SilverBen

baguette. said:


> Coffee break




Love this picture, great bag


----------



## purplepoodles

Louis74 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the bag for a spin as I have to run some errands in the city.




Really great bag Louis74! Suits you brilliantly too


----------



## danny123

wma said:


> Thanks! I love the CDC ring too. Sad story about that one. I had my SA order one from Paris and it was marked as a 58 but ended up measuring 60 and it wouldn't fit the finger I wanted the ring for. I was disappointed to say the least and ended up distracted by a lot of other H pieces and put the ring on the back burner. I think it's time to try my luck again with the ring and I think you should too.



That's so unfortunate. Yes, we should both check the ring out 




Louis74 said:


> Taking the bag for a spin as I have to run some errands in the city.



It looks great on you! Love the colour as well, so versatile. Did you find it to be heavy?


----------



## Louis74

baguette. said:


> Absolutely fabulous. You helped me made up my mind. LOL





Hermezzy said:


> Just gorgeous- to me, etoupe is the perfect neutral! LOVE IT! Congrats!





purplepoodles said:


> Really great bag Louis74! Suits you brilliantly too





danny123 said:


> It looks great on you! Love the colour as well, so versatile. Did you find it to be heavy?



Thanks guys!

It is not the lightest bag, but the canvas lining helps to keep the weight down. I carried it all afternoon yesterday and walked 4 miles with it. I did not find it uncomfortably heavy. In fact, I found the handles to be surprisingly comfortable. But I am used to lug around the heavier Sac a Depeches.


----------



## csetcos

Hey guys! Scored some items at the Beverly Hills sale!  50% off- was super fun.


----------



## danny123

csetcos said:


> Hey guys! Scored some items at the Beverly Hills sale!  50% off- was super fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377244
> View attachment 3377246
> View attachment 3377247



Great finds!! I especially love the shoes


----------



## danny123

Louis74 said:


> It is not the lightest bag, but the canvas lining helps to keep the weight down. I carried it all afternoon yesterday and walked 4 miles with it. I did not find it uncomfortably heavy. In fact, I found the handles to be surprisingly comfortable. But I am used to lug around the heavier Sac a Depeches.



Thank you!! I didn't even know it was canvas-lined.


----------



## Acehuche

Louis74 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Taking the bag for a spin as I have to run some errands in the city.



Perfect bag for u....you rock it very well...


----------



## Louis74

csetcos said:


> Hey guys! Scored some items at the Beverly Hills sale!  50% off- was super fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377244
> View attachment 3377246
> View attachment 3377247



Wow, so many goodies! enjoy!


----------



## larkbunting

baguette. said:


> Coffee break



Gorgeous!  I really need to get over my phobia of setting bags on the ground.


----------



## larkbunting

csetcos said:


> Hey guys! Scored some items at the Beverly Hills sale!  50% off- was super fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377244
> View attachment 3377246
> View attachment 3377247



WOW!  I really wish I lived near a store with sales like that!  Fantastic haul!


----------



## csetcos

danny123 said:


> Great finds!! I especially love the shoes







Louis74 said:


> Wow, so many goodies! enjoy!







larkbunting said:


> WOW!  I really wish I lived near a store with sales like that!  Fantastic haul!




Thanks, guys!!!

@larkbunting- I will not set my bag on the ground. It's crazy but I don't want it to get dirty and also I was brought up that it is bad luck!  You are fine the way you are!


----------



## csetcos

wma said:


> The Vancouver boutique is my local one. It was in November so the chances are pretty slim that the ring is still there. The ring was marked 58 but I suspect it was a 59 that was marked incorrectly. We measured it and it came out more than 59 but not quite 60. I am planning to drop by on Saturday so I will check with my SA to see if the ring is still there and I will let you know. If it is still there, I will get you an accurate measurement.




Thank you @wma!!!!


----------



## Louis74

baguette. said:


> Coffee break



Very chic!


----------



## Louis74

Acehuche said:


> Perfect bag for u....you rock it very well...



Thanks!


----------



## larkbunting

csetcos said:


> Thanks, guys!!!
> 
> @larkbunting- I will not set my bag on the ground. It's crazy but I don't want it to get dirty and also I was brought up that it is bad luck!  You are fine the way you are!



I see, your pic looks like it's on the ground.  Glad it's not &#128521;


----------



## bagidiotic

csetcos said:


> Hey guys! Scored some items at the Beverly Hills sale!  50% off- was super fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377244
> View attachment 3377246
> View attachment 3377247


Such gd deal wow


----------



## Hermezzy

csetcos said:


> Hey guys! Scored some items at the Beverly Hills sale!  50% off- was super fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377244
> View attachment 3377246
> View attachment 3377247


LOVE it ALL!  What a great haul! Congrats!


----------



## baguette.

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Love this picture, great bag



Thank you. 



larkbunting said:


> Gorgeous!  I really need to get over my phobia of setting bags on the ground.



I like bags that shows a bit wear when they age. Sitting on ground definitely helps the process. 



Packing up for a trip to the north. Despite of weight, HaC makes the perfect weekend bag. 

HaC 40 in black ostrich and red lining.


----------



## csetcos

bagidiotic said:


> Such gd deal wow







Hermezzy said:


> LOVE it ALL!  What a great haul! Congrats!




Thank you both! It was great fun!


----------



## navicular

baguette. said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I like bags that shows a bit wear when they age. Sitting on ground definitely helps the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Packing up for a trip to the north. Despite of weight, HaC makes the perfect weekend bag.
> 
> HaC 40 in black ostrich and red lining.



Tres chic!!

I've never seen an HAC SO before! Is the HAC still available for special order or was this from years ago?


----------



## averagejoe

baguette. said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I like bags that shows a bit wear when they age. Sitting on ground definitely helps the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Packing up for a trip to the north. Despite of weight, HaC makes the perfect weekend bag.
> 
> HaC 40 in black ostrich and red lining.



Wow! You have so many gorgeous Hermes bags! Absolutely stunning in ostrich.


----------



## averagejoe

baguette. said:


> Coffee break



Mmm that leather...so soft and sumptuous!


----------



## averagejoe

csetcos said:


> Hey guys! Scored some items at the Beverly Hills sale!  50% off- was super fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377244
> View attachment 3377246
> View attachment 3377247



50% off?! 

Congratulations on your haul!

There is supposed to be an Hermes charity sale each year in Toronto at the Metro Convention Centre. I MUST go to the one that is coming up this year. Can't wait to find out when it is!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

baguette. said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I like bags that shows a bit wear when they age. Sitting on ground definitely helps the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Packing up for a trip to the north. Despite of weight, HaC makes the perfect weekend bag.
> 
> HaC 40 in black ostrich and red lining.


Beautiful pic, beautiful bag!! Love the ozzie!


----------



## doves75

baguette. said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bags that shows a bit wear when they age. Sitting on ground definitely helps the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packing up for a trip to the north. Despite of weight, HaC makes the perfect weekend bag.
> 
> 
> 
> HaC 40 in black ostrich and red lining.




Wow!! Such a beautiful and unique HAC


----------



## danny123

baguette. said:


> Packing up for a trip to the north. Despite of weight, HaC makes the perfect weekend bag.
> 
> HaC 40 in black ostrich and red lining.



   

Wow this bag is beautiful!!!! Thank you for sharing this beauty...


----------



## csetcos

averagejoe said:


> 50% off?!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your haul!
> 
> 
> 
> There is supposed to be an Hermes charity sale each year in Toronto at the Metro Convention Centre. I MUST go to the one that is coming up this year. Can't wait to find out when it is!!!




Oh you must go!!!  It is so exhilarating! [emoji521][emoji898]


----------



## boulderv1

Louis74 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Taking the bag for a spin as I have to run some errands in the city.


Beautiful bag! Love the colour. And it is a really great size.


----------



## boulderv1

larkbunting said:


> My Apple Watch Hermès 42mm in Fauve Barenia and my two additional bands in Feu and Bleu Saphir.


Great bands! I have the Fauve Barenia too but accidentally wore it to the gym. 

Am thinking of buying a replacement and the Bleu Saphir too.


----------



## boulderv1

MrH said:


> Wear it different style [emoji4]
> View attachment 3376568


beautiful bracelet!


----------



## boulderv1

csetcos said:


> Hey guys! Scored some items at the Beverly Hills sale!  50% off- was super fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377244
> View attachment 3377246
> View attachment 3377247


What a great haul! Especially the shoes. I have the same, but in suede. 

10 more days until the sale here in Paris.


----------



## csetcos

boulderv1 said:


> What a great haul! Especially the shoes. I have the same, but in suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 10 more days until the sale here in Paris.




I am so jealous! I would LOVE to attend a Paris sale!!  I can't wait to hear your detailed story and reveals.  Please make sure to report back!

Thanks for the compliments!!  I'm really excited about the shoes!


----------



## danny123

boulderv1 said:


> What a great haul! Especially the shoes. I have the same, but in suede.
> 
> 10 more days until the sale here in Paris.



I'm very much looking forward to see what you will pick up! Wish I could be there too, but I'll vicariously live through you


----------



## larkbunting

Picked this Tournis bracelet out today at my local boutique!  Love the bright blue and green colors, don't see this combination available online.


----------



## doves75

larkbunting said:


> Picked this Tournis bracelet out today at my local boutique!  Love the bright blue and green colors, don't see this combination available online.




Nice color combo!! Seems like bamboo and blue electric. Enjoy your new bracelet


----------



## larkbunting

doves75 said:


> Nice color combo!! Seems like bamboo and blue electric. Enjoy your new bracelet



The receipt does say bamboo, but the other color is "hydra"...?


----------



## Hermezzy

larkbunting said:


> Picked this Tournis bracelet out today at my local boutique!  Love the bright blue and green colors, don't see this combination available online.


Gorgeous.  Love the pop of color!


----------



## Louis74

larkbunting said:


> Picked this Tournis bracelet out today at my local boutique!  Love the bright blue and green colors, don't see this combination available online.



Nice color combo!


----------



## csetcos

larkbunting said:


> Picked this Tournis bracelet out today at my local boutique!  Love the bright blue and green colors, don't see this combination available online.




Larkbunting!!!  Why did you show this to me??? I love the Tournis bracelet, but especially these colors!  I am definitely adding this to my list!  I have the traditional Orange H and also Prune already. Would love to get this one!!!  Nice find!!! &#10084;&#65039;[emoji521]


----------



## larkbunting

csetcos said:


> Larkbunting!!!  Why did you show this to me??? I love the Tournis bracelet, but especially these colors!  I am definitely adding this to my list!  I have the traditional Orange H and also Prune already. Would love to get this one!!!  Nice find!!! &#10084;&#65039;[emoji521]



We are here to tease and enable each other!  LOL

I just wish I could buy the enamel bracelets, but they are just a little too small for my wrist.  This one fits so nicely since it's flexible.  I will definitely be starting a collection of them.


----------



## csetcos

larkbunting said:


> We are here to tease and enable each other!  LOL
> 
> I just wish I could buy the enamel bracelets, but they are just a little too small for my wrist.  This one fits so nicely since it's flexible.  I will definitely be starting a collection of them.




You will love to collect these. They are not that common and they don't make a lot in each of the sizes- so when you see one get it. Or if you like a particular color, ask your SA to do a search and do a charge send!!!


----------



## boulderv1

csetcos said:


> I am so jealous! I would LOVE to attend a Paris sale!!  I can't wait to hear your detailed story and reveals.  Please make sure to report back!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments!!  I'm really excited about the shoes!



I will definitely report back on the sale. Have found great things at past sales. Everything from shoes, RTW, scarfs, and bed linens. 

Hoping this one will be as fruitful!


----------



## boulderv1

larkbunting said:


> Picked this Tournis bracelet out today at my local boutique!  Love the bright blue and green colors, don't see this combination available online.


Beautiful bracelet! So jealous!


----------



## MrH

Mmm fresh from the orange box [emoji522][emoji522][emoji522]


----------



## howardu09

This thread is so dangerous! Added several things to my wishlist thanks to your enabling. Keep the wonderful pics coming, please.  Congrats to everyone who went H shopping this week!


----------



## bagidiotic

MrH said:


> Mmm fresh from the orange box [emoji522][emoji522][emoji522]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381160


Very refreshing


----------



## csetcos

MrH said:


> Mmm fresh from the orange box [emoji522][emoji522][emoji522]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381160




Such an interesting piece! I saw the orange online too! [emoji521][emoji522]


----------



## okiern1981

Bought myself an early birthday present.  Vespa GM in Vibrato with chèvre trim.


----------



## Bostonjetset

okiern1981 said:


> Bought myself an early birthday present.  Vespa GM in Vibrato with chèvre trim.



FABULOUS!  I love vibrato.  I wish they would bring it back.  Can you show a modeling pic so we can see how it works against a standing body?


----------



## csetcos

Very nice Vibrato piece- the way that they make the vibrato leather is fascinating- super labor intensive!


----------



## roy40

Bostonjetset said:


> FABULOUS!  I love vibrato.  I wish they would bring it back.  Can you show a modeling pic so we can see how it works against a standing body?



Stunning masculine vibrato bag! Wow!!! This color combo + the Barenia + the silver link closure ... Jaw-dropping! Out of this world. [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## boulderv1

MrH said:


> Mmm fresh from the orange box [emoji522][emoji522][emoji522]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381160


 Very neat. Is it a change holder?


----------



## boulderv1

okiern1981 said:


> Bought myself an early birthday present.  Vespa GM in Vibrato with chèvre trim.



très kewl!


----------



## Kaline899

MrH said:


> Love my 3 brothers "Liverpool crocs badges"
> View attachment 3356159


I also love them. Great color combination!


----------



## averagejoe

larkbunting said:


> Picked this Tournis bracelet out today at my local boutique!  Love the bright blue and green colors, don't see this combination available online.


I LOVE the colour combination! Congratulations! The H hardware is a nice well-designed touch.


MrH said:


> Mmm fresh from the orange box [emoji522][emoji522][emoji522]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381160


Very summery!!! Congratulations!


okiern1981 said:


> Bought myself an early birthday present.  Vespa GM in Vibrato with chèvre trim.


Nice! Congratulations and Happy Birthday! The neutral brown colours will go with so many things!


----------



## okiern1981

Bostonjetset said:


> FABULOUS!  I love vibrato.  I wish they would bring it back.  Can you show a modeling pic so we can see how it works against a standing body?



Sure!  Once I get some good light in here...bloody storms in Savannah this evening knocked the power out.


----------



## csetcos

Was super surprised by my SA and took home my first Kelly! Introducing my Togo K40, noir with GHW.  Really pumped about the proportions (I'm about 5'6-5'7)!  Perfect size and so incredibly light!


----------



## lvusr1

csetcos said:


> Was super surprised by my SA and took home my first Kelly! Introducing my Togo K40, noir with GHW.  Really pumped about the proportions (I'm about 5'6-5'7)!  Perfect size and so incredibly light!



LOVE your new Kelly !! HG size and color ! Enjoy !! Looks amazing on you !


----------



## bagidiotic

csetcos said:


> Was super surprised by my SA and took home my first Kelly! Introducing my Togo K40, noir with GHW.  Really pumped about the proportions (I'm about 5'6-5'7)!  Perfect size and so incredibly light!


Perfect
Your gonna love it.


----------



## navicular

My latest find from the boutique: 
Clochette Narcisse (a large clochette with mirror) in swift leather and in the colour, capucine. 
The latter is the French synonym for the Nasturtium flower with its brilliant tangy orange petals. Interestingly, the word 'capucine' is likely a reference to the flower's shape, which resembles the hooded robes of the Capuchin monks.


----------



## mistikat

navicular said:


> My latest find from the boutique:
> Clochette Narcisse (a large clochette with mirror) in swift leather and in the colour, capucine.
> The latter is the French synonym for the Nasturtium flower with its brilliant tangy orange petals. Interestingly, the word 'capucine' is likely a reference to the flower's shape, which resembles the hooded robes of the Capuchin monks.



Pretty - capucine is actually the colour of the item.


----------



## Txoceangirl

csetcos said:


> Was super surprised by my SA and took home my first Kelly! Introducing my Togo K40, noir with GHW.  Really pumped about the proportions (I'm about 5'6-5'7)!  Perfect size and so incredibly light!


We both brought home Ks this week!  Yay!


----------



## doves75

csetcos said:


> Was super surprised by my SA and took home my first Kelly! Introducing my Togo K40, noir with GHW.  Really pumped about the proportions (I'm about 5'6-5'7)!  Perfect size and so incredibly light!



Congrats!! Enjoy your new K [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## danny123

csetcos said:


> Was super surprised by my SA and took home my first Kelly! Introducing my Togo K40, noir with GHW.  Really pumped about the proportions (I'm about 5'6-5'7)!  Perfect size and so incredibly light!


Gorgeous. It seriously looks PERFECT with your frame. Such a nice bag, congrats


----------



## csetcos

lvusr1 said:


> LOVE your new Kelly !! HG size and color ! Enjoy !! Looks amazing on you !





bagidiotic said:


> Perfect
> Your gonna love it.





Txoceangirl said:


> We both brought home Ks this week!  Yay!





doves75 said:


> Congrats!! Enjoy your new K [emoji1360][emoji1360]





danny123 said:


> Gorgeous. It seriously looks PERFECT with your frame. Such a nice bag, congrats



Thanks so much @lvusr1 - totally a rarity in size and combo over here- just over the moon!

Aww- thanks @bagidiotic!!!

@Txoceangirl- woohoo! So pumped!!!  It was in the cards for us!!!  [emoji173]️ cannot wait to see you and your Feu beauty!!!

Thank you @doves75!!! [emoji898]

@danny123- much appreciated! When I got the call, I thought it was going to be way too big- but it's not- so much slimmer, lighter, and sleeker than my B40!


----------



## MrH

Hold on me [emoji522][emoji522][emoji522] [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Sycomore

Cool pictures everyone!


----------



## Sycomore

csetcos said:


> Was super surprised by my SA and took home my first Kelly! Introducing my Togo K40, noir with GHW.  Really pumped about the proportions (I'm about 5'6-5'7)!  Perfect size and so incredibly light!




Gorgeous!!!! You carry it so well
I'm on the fence between b40 and k40 
Can you give me your advice which one you prefer? 
I'm concerned about the weigh of the Birkin 
Thanks in advance and once again, gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Louis74

csetcos said:


> Was super surprised by my SA and took home my first Kelly! Introducing my Togo K40, noir with GHW.  Really pumped about the proportions (I'm about 5'6-5'7)!  Perfect size and so incredibly light!



It looks great in you!


----------



## bagidiotic

Antonio Loredo said:


> Gorgeous!!!! You carry it so well
> I'm on the fence between b40 and k40
> Can you give me your advice which one you prefer?
> I'm concerned about the weigh of the Birkin
> Thanks in advance and once again, gorgeous bag!!!


Nothing  to  debate  or fence 
All h lovers guy or gal
Needs both b and k
To complete  
Must have 
B chic fun tote
K elegant  timeless  bag
They're  totally  different


----------



## aluminum_siren

saw a 40cm HAC earlier in the week at the Madison Avenue men's store, I think it's the new color Trench with PHW, the best Hermes bag for a man imo


----------



## Sycomore

bagidiotic said:


> Nothing  to  debate  or fence
> All h lovers guy or gal
> Needs both b and k
> To complete
> Must have
> B chic fun tote
> K elegant  timeless  bag
> They're  totally  different



I'm a Hermes lover but I will only buy one, that's why I ask


----------



## csetcos

Antonio Loredo said:


> Gorgeous!!!! You carry it so well
> I'm on the fence between b40 and k40
> Can you give me your advice which one you prefer?
> I'm concerned about the weigh of the Birkin
> Thanks in advance and once again, gorgeous bag!!!



I 100% agree with bagidiotic.  You may not know it now, but you will not only have 1 and it will be the start of many- all different types, sizes, functions, and even colors! I would see what you are offered to start. I really believe that H will match a bag that suits you. All of my bags have been exceptional fits for me so far!



Louis74 said:


> It looks great in you!



Thank you! [emoji173]️


bagidiotic said:


> Nothing  to  debate  or fence
> All h lovers guy or gal
> Needs both b and k
> To complete
> Must have
> B chic fun tote
> K elegant  timeless  bag
> They're  totally  different



This! [emoji173]️ you couldn't be more correct!



aluminum_siren said:


> saw a 40cm HAC earlier in the week at the Madison Avenue men's store, I think it's the new color Trench with PHW, the best Hermes bag for a man imo



Depends- I think a HAC40 would be too long on me as I'm 5'7"ish.  However, you never know!!!  Not gonna lie- I did see a fellow TPF member with a vintage HAC 32 and I really liked it.  Perfect if you like B35s.


----------



## PJW5813

My feeling is that, compared with the standard Birkin, a HAC is a better profile for a man, but it will be longer/taller.
You also need to decide what you want it for/how you intend to use it.  Although it is taller, I think the design of  the straps was intended to close it up more tightly.
A Birkin or HAC used open must spread the load better on the handles than using an unfastened Kelly.


----------



## howardu09

Finally made the effort to go outside and take a photo with my vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. Hope this photo can provide a reference for those who are debating on HAC sizes. You all have been so valuable in my H experience. Sending a HUGE thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread.
I'm 5'8 and 130 pounds.


----------



## Bostonjetset

howardu09 said:


> Finally made the effort to go outside and take a photo with my vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. Hope this photo can provide a reference for those who are debating on HAC sizes. You all have been so valuable in my H experience. Sending a HUGE thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread.
> I'm 5'8 and 130 pounds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389123
> View attachment 3389124


OMG OMG!!  You FINALLY got your HAC!!  I'm so happy for you.  I used to follow your blog "LITSTDW" years ago and you always talked about how badly you wanted one [what happened to your fabulous blog btw???  You gave it up?].  I'm glad you got one and in such a happy color!


----------



## howardu09

Bostonjetset said:


> OMG OMG!!  You FINALLY got your HAC!!  I'm so happy for you.  I used to follow your blog "LITSTDW" years ago and you always talked about how badly you wanted one [what happened to your fabulous blog btw???  You gave it up?].  I'm glad you got one and in such a happy color!


Thanks so much! A very popular blogger that I was becoming friends with was robbed in 2011- - I mean they cleaned the entire closet of everything... After that, I thought twice about being so quick to show the world my possessions. Seems really silly in hindsight. I am much more cautious  about posting things (and locations) now.


----------



## bagidiotic

howardu09 said:


> Finally made the effort to go outside and take a photo with my vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. Hope this photo can provide a reference for those who are debating on HAC sizes. You all have been so valuable in my H experience. Sending a HUGE thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread.
> I'm 5'8 and 130 pounds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389123
> View attachment 3389124


Very nice hac on you


----------



## larkbunting

howardu09 said:


> Finally made the effort to go outside and take a photo with my vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. Hope this photo can provide a reference for those who are debating on HAC sizes. You all have been so valuable in my H experience. Sending a HUGE thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread.
> I'm 5'8 and 130 pounds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389123
> View attachment 3389124



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## averagejoe

howardu09 said:


> Finally made the effort to go outside and take a photo with my vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. Hope this photo can provide a reference for those who are debating on HAC sizes. You all have been so valuable in my H experience. Sending a HUGE thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread.
> I'm 5'8 and 130 pounds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389123
> View attachment 3389124



 Perfect size! Nice matching coin/key case!


----------



## averagejoe

csetcos said:


> Was super surprised by my SA and took home my first Kelly! Introducing my Togo K40, noir with GHW.  Really pumped about the proportions (I'm about 5'6-5'7)!  Perfect size and so incredibly light!


It IS a perfect size! Looks great on you!


----------



## howardu09

averagejoe said:


> Perfect size! Nice matching coin/key case!





bagidiotic said:


> Very nice hac on you





larkbunting said:


> Absolutely stunning!



Thanks guys! Definitely my favorite bag. Hoping to score a 40 in Paris this September.


----------



## csetcos

averagejoe said:


> It IS a perfect size! Looks great on you!



Thanks averagejoe!!! [emoji1360]


----------



## boulderv1

Greetings from the spring / summer 2017 show. Fingers crossed that they show lots of stuff for us to wish for next year!


----------



## averagejoe

Wonderful new HAC bags from the new collection. I hope that the fabric makes the bag more affordable, but given that these are runway pieces, they are probably going to be exceptionally rare.


----------



## boulderv1

It was such a lovely evening and space! It was great seeing all of the beautiful Constances, Kellys, and HACs carried by the attendees.


----------



## danny123

boulderv1 said:


> It was such a lovely evening and space! It was great seeing all of the beautiful Constances, Kellys, and HACs carried by the attendees.
> 
> View attachment 3391499


I can only imagine! Sounds like you had a great time


----------



## okiern1981

As requested and promised.  Pics of the Vespa GM.  I'm 5,6 and 180 for reference 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sorry for the delay [emoji28]


----------



## boulderv1

okiern1981 said:


> As requested and promised.  Pics of the Vespa GM.  I'm 5,6 and 180 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391715
> View attachment 3391716
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay [emoji28]


It looks really great on you!


----------



## okiern1981

boulderv1 said:


> It looks really great on you!



Thank you!


----------



## howardu09

okiern1981 said:


> As requested and promised.  Pics of the Vespa GM.  I'm 5,6 and 180 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391715
> View attachment 3391716
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay [emoji28]


Perfect fit. It's really under the radar too. Not flashy at all.. Great choice.


----------



## howardu09

averagejoe said:


> Wonderful new HAC bags from the new collection. I hope that the fabric makes the bag more affordable, but given that these are runway pieces, they are probably going to be exceptionally rare.
> View attachment 3391301
> View attachment 3391302


Thanks for the lovely photos. I keep picturing them perched on a mega yacht with a picturesque beach in the background.


----------



## howardu09

boulderv1 said:


> It was such a lovely evening and space! It was great seeing all of the beautiful Constances, Kellys, and HACs carried by the attendees.
> 
> View attachment 3391499


Looks so peaceful and dreamy! Must have been amazing to actually be there in the flesh!


----------



## okiern1981

howardu09 said:


> Perfect fit. It's really under the radar too. Not flashy at all.. Great choice.



It's nice to fly under the radar sometimes.  If I want flashy I'll carry my soufre B35 or my Rubis swift Ghillies...those two get more attention than anything else I have!


----------



## Bostonjetset

okiern1981 said:


> As requested and promised.  Pics of the Vespa GM.  I'm 5,6 and 180 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391715
> View attachment 3391716
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay [emoji28]


Lovely casual bag for sauntering around the city!  Looks great!


----------



## Louis74

First time using the Hermes Victoria II (43) as a travel bag. The scarf is cashmere/silk by Hermes too.


----------



## howardu09

Louis74 said:


> First time using the Hermes Victoria II (43) as a travel bag. The scarf is cashmere/silk by Hermes too.
> 
> View attachment 3392857


Such a wonderful bag! Really fits your height perfectly. Super stylish way to travel.


----------



## JY1217

Louis74 said:


> First time using the Hermes Victoria II (43) as a travel bag. The scarf is cashmere/silk by Hermes too.
> 
> View attachment 3392857


that's a perfect bag for you!


----------



## bagidiotic

Louis74 said:


> First time using the Hermes Victoria II (43) as a travel bag. The scarf is cashmere/silk by Hermes too.
> 
> View attachment 3392857


Rushing  for runway  shows lol
Nice!!!!


----------



## Louis74

howardu09 said:


> Such a wonderful bag! Really fits your height perfectly. Super stylish way to travel.





JY1217 said:


> that's a perfect bag for you!





bagidiotic said:


> Rushing  for runway  shows lol
> Nice!!!!



Thanks guys!


----------



## boulderv1

Louis74 said:


> First time using the Hermes Victoria II (43) as a travel bag. The scarf is cashmere/silk by Hermes too.
> 
> View attachment 3392857


Your new bag is beautiful and looks great with your outfit!


----------



## csetcos

okiern1981 said:


> As requested and promised.  Pics of the Vespa GM.  I'm 5,6 and 180 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391715
> View attachment 3391716
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay [emoji28]



Really, really love your Vespa!!!


----------



## okiern1981

csetcos said:


> Really, really love your Vespa!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

Hey! Just FYI, I was just at the Madison Ave NYC H Boutique and they had a dark, dark, dark navy Birkin HAC 40 on the floor in the women's store and a taupe (I don't know the h name but it like looked like Celine's Dune) with palladium in the men's. If anyone has been looking. I don't know prices because I was just checking on some earrings for my mom but I'm sure you can call.


----------



## baguette.

I enjoyed looking at all these great photos and bags! 

Louis74  - I absolutely fall for your Victoria II. Thinking about getting one in red color. Rouge H maybe?


----------



## baguette.

Here is the birkin I have been carrying a lot recently as a tote, to which I added a little skateboarding vibe hoping to make it look less frigid.  A black box with PHW size 40. Box is definitely lighter in weight.


----------



## Louis74

baguette. said:


> I enjoyed looking at all these great photos and bags!
> 
> Louis74  - I absolutely fall for your Victoria II. Thinking about getting one in red color. Rouge H maybe?



I think the Victoria would look spectacular in Rouge H, one of my favorite H colors. And the leather on your black Birkin is .


----------



## roy40

baguette. said:


> Here is the birkin I have been carrying a lot recently as a tote, to which I added a little skateboarding vibe hoping to make it look less frigid.  A black box with PHW size 40. Box is definitely lighter in weight.
> 
> View attachment 3396370
> View attachment 3396381



Stunning SO!!! Wow! [emoji7]


----------



## howardu09

baguette. said:


> Here is the birkin I have been carrying a lot recently as a tote, to which I added a little skateboarding vibe hoping to make it look less frigid.  A black box with PHW size 40. Box is definitely lighter in weight.
> 
> View attachment 3396370
> View attachment 3396381


What a beauty!! Black box is the most elegant H creation ever- even better than exotics, IMO.


----------



## averagejoe

baguette. said:


> Here is the birkin I have been carrying a lot recently as a tote, to which I added a little skateboarding vibe hoping to make it look less frigid.  A black box with PHW size 40. Box is definitely lighter in weight.
> 
> View attachment 3396370
> View attachment 3396381



Wow the label on the back is unexpected! I like it!


----------



## averagejoe

okiern1981 said:


> As requested and promised.  Pics of the Vespa GM.  I'm 5,6 and 180 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391715
> View attachment 3391716
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay [emoji28]





Louis74 said:


> First time using the Hermes Victoria II (43) as a travel bag. The scarf is cashmere/silk by Hermes too.
> 
> View attachment 3392857



Great mod shots, guys!


----------



## MrGoyard

baguette. said:


> Here is the birkin I have been carrying a lot recently as a tote, to which I added a little skateboarding vibe hoping to make it look less frigid.  A black box with PHW size 40. Box is definitely lighter in weight.
> 
> View attachment 3396370
> View attachment 3396381


 Wow, this is perfection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrGoyard

csetcos said:


> Was super surprised by my SA and took home my first Kelly! Introducing my Togo K40, noir with GHW.  Really pumped about the proportions (I'm about 5'6-5'7)!  Perfect size and so incredibly light!


 Amazing, this makes me want a Kelly so bad. Congrats!


----------



## SilverBen

csetcos said:


> Was super surprised by my SA and took home my first Kelly! Introducing my Togo K40, noir with GHW.  Really pumped about the proportions (I'm about 5'6-5'7)!  Perfect size and so incredibly light!


 

I don't think I will ever get over how perfect this bag fits you! I've wanted a Kelly for a while but this just completely seals the deal. This bag was made to be yours!


----------



## navicular

*Recent purchases:*

Cape cod TGM with black barenia strap 
Manhattan card case in sombrero (bleu indigo) and tedelakt (black)
Pléiade desk blotter in taupe mysore and java palissander wood

Other pieces shown in picture: 
Citizen twill card case in prune
USB stick in bleu hydra
Ulysses in bleu ocean 
Agenda GM in barenia 
Sac-a-depeches 38 in black


----------



## bagidiotic

navicular said:


> View attachment 3401289
> 
> 
> *Recent purchases:*
> 
> Cape cod TGM with black barenia strap
> Manhattan card case in sombrero (bleu indigo) and tedelakt (black)
> Pléiade desk blotter in taupe mysore and java palissander wood
> 
> Other pieces shown in picture:
> Citizen twill card case in prune
> USB stick in bleu hydra
> Ulysses in bleu ocean
> Agenda GM in barenia
> Sac-a-depeches 38 in black


Nice pic  taken
Love the neutral  collection


----------



## okiern1981

My driving companion this morning


----------



## boulderv1

navicular said:


> View attachment 3401289
> 
> 
> *Recent purchases:*
> 
> Cape cod TGM with black barenia strap
> Manhattan card case in sombrero (bleu indigo) and tedelakt (black)
> Pléiade desk blotter in taupe mysore and java palissander wood
> 
> Other pieces shown in picture:
> Citizen twill card case in prune
> USB stick in bleu hydra
> Ulysses in bleu ocean
> Agenda GM in barenia
> Sac-a-depeches 38 in black


All of your pieces are beautiful! And the photo shows off everything perfectly. 

I've been contemplating the manhattan wallet for a while. Maybe it is time to take the plunge.


----------



## pretty99

okiern1981 said:


> My driving companion this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401404



Interesting ghilles combo, is the fauve leather swift or barenia? Never seen anything combo like this before.


----------



## fineprint

pretty99 said:


> Interesting ghilles combo, is the fauve leather swift or barenia? Never seen anything combo like this before.



It is fauve Tadelakt


----------



## okiern1981

pretty99 said:


> Interesting ghilles combo, is the fauve leather swift or barenia? Never seen anything combo like this before.





fineprint said:


> It is fauve Tadelakt



I bought it second-hand.  It was described as being fauve swift and toile.  However, I agree with fineprint, I think it's Tadelakt.


----------



## pretty99

okiern1981 said:


> I bought it second-hand.  It was described as being fauve swift and toile.  However, I agree with fineprint, I think it's Tadelakt.



Nice, just thought fauve tadelakt ghilles only comes in all leather combo.


----------



## okiern1981

It's a horseshoe Birkin, so the previous owner may have requested one made this way?  I don't know.  I do know I love it.


----------



## pretty99

okiern1981 said:


> It's a horseshoe Birkin, so the previous owner may have requested one made this way?  I don't know, except I love this bag.



Wow horseshoe ghilles! That's a unicorn bag!


----------



## okiern1981

pretty99 said:


> Wow horseshoe ghilles! That's a unicorn bag!



Then I somehow lucked out!  It was an "I have to have it" buy.


----------



## howardu09

navicular said:


> View attachment 3401289
> 
> 
> *Recent purchases:*
> 
> Cape cod TGM with black barenia strap
> Manhattan card case in sombrero (bleu indigo) and tedelakt (black)
> Pléiade desk blotter in taupe mysore and java palissander wood
> 
> Other pieces shown in picture:
> Citizen twill card case in prune
> USB stick in bleu hydra
> Ulysses in bleu ocean
> Agenda GM in barenia
> Sac-a-depeches 38 in black


what a fantastic spree! love everything, especially that ulysses.


----------



## boulderv1

okiern1981 said:


> Then I somehow lucked out!  It was an "I have to have it" buy.


What a great buy! beautiful and unique.


----------



## PIPET83

Cabascity 45 black sombrero


----------



## okiern1981

boulderv1 said:


> What a great buy! beautiful and unique.



Thank you!


----------



## doves75

okiern1981 said:


> My driving companion this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401404



Beautiful bag combo. I love my ghillies bag. Congrats on scoring this SO bag. 



PIPET83 said:


> Cabascity 45 black sombrero



Such a great city bag. Enjoy


----------



## averagejoe

navicular said:


> View attachment 3401289
> 
> 
> *Recent purchases:*
> 
> Cape cod TGM with black barenia strap
> Manhattan card case in sombrero (bleu indigo) and tedelakt (black)
> Pléiade desk blotter in taupe mysore and java palissander wood
> 
> Other pieces shown in picture:
> Citizen twill card case in prune
> USB stick in bleu hydra
> Ulysses in bleu ocean
> Agenda GM in barenia
> Sac-a-depeches 38 in black



Congratulations!!! The leather on these look sumptuous!



okiern1981 said:


> My driving companion this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401404



Very hip and chic! Reminds me of oxfords!



PIPET83 said:


> Cabascity 45 black sombrero



WOW! I really like this bag. Congratulations!


----------



## aluminum_siren

navicular said:


> View attachment 3401289
> 
> 
> *Recent purchases:*
> 
> Cape cod TGM with black barenia strap
> Manhattan card case in sombrero (bleu indigo) and tedelakt (black)
> Pléiade desk blotter in taupe mysore and java palissander wood
> 
> Other pieces shown in picture:
> Citizen twill card case in prune
> USB stick in bleu hydra
> Ulysses in bleu ocean
> Agenda GM in barenia
> Sac-a-depeches 38 in black



I love how understated everything is, I wish I could be like you - we share a love of neutrals, but I always tend to pick out louder designs.


----------



## howardu09

PIPET83 said:


> Cabascity 45 black sombrero


This bag is perfection! What a beauty.


----------



## PIPET83

First day out...


----------



## hideyoshi

PIPET83 said:


> First day out...


Love it !!!

Sent from my SM-N920C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## poondine

PIPET83 said:


> First day out...



This is my favorite bag, your pics are making my day! Keep them coming [emoji16] do you happen to know which season and year your Cabacity is from? I found your combination interesting with the sombrero inner. Would love to see some closer up pics of the sac inside and the leather outter piece separately. Such an innovative concept for a bag imo, very functional, masculine, simple, modern option for carrying things. Also if I might ask, what do you use it for, do you carry it to work or around the city? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ferocia_coutura

okiern1981 said:


> My driving companion this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401404



Wow gorgeous bag.. Love it


----------



## boulderv1

Hope you guys don't mind, but I recently had the opportunity to visit the bespoke workshop in Pantin and wanted to share my experience.

It was so amazing to see items that they had on display, such as a Voisin car, a Yamaha cycle, and other items customised by Hermès. But the best part was entering the workshop and seeing the artisans at work. They put so much pride into their work pay so much attention into every detail. One of the pieces they were working on was a cabinet partially covered in fabric. They were so careful to ensure that every 'H' in the fabric aligned perfectly - even in places that no one would ever see. 

It was a great reminder that we are not only buying beautiful pieces to be admired but pieces of the highest quality which are crafted to last a long time. 

Thanks for letting me share my experience.


----------



## PJW5813

boulderv1 said:


> Hope you guys don't mind, but I recently had the opportunity to visit the bespoke workshop in Pantin and wanted to share my experience...
> ...It was a great reminder that we are not only buying beautiful pieces to be admired but pieces of the highest quality which are crafted to last a long time.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my experience.



Those are very important words: the 20 or so hours that a single artisan has invested in carefully handcrafting Hermes Bs and Ks make what we own or aspire to own special.


----------



## Hermezzy

PIPET83 said:


> First day out...


Gorgeous outfit... are those irving H shoes?


----------



## Hermezzy

boulderv1 said:


> Hope you guys don't mind, but I recently had the opportunity to visit the bespoke workshop in Pantin and wanted to share my experience.
> 
> It was so amazing to see items that they had on display, such as a Voisin car, a Yamaha cycle, and other items customised by Hermès. But the best part was entering the workshop and seeing the artisans at work. They put so much pride into their work pay so much attention into every detail. One of the pieces they were working on was a cabinet partially covered in fabric. They were so careful to ensure that every 'H' in the fabric aligned perfectly - even in places that no one would ever see.
> 
> It was a great reminder that we are not only buying beautiful pieces to be admired but pieces of the highest quality which are crafted to last a long time.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my experience.


I'm truly envious that you were able to see that! I'm sure it was amazing to behold in person what so many of us have only heard about in articles or other means.  What an inspiration!  H may not be cheap, but it truly represents a dying tradition...one that I'm so glad is upheld to the highest standards by these fantastic artisans.


----------



## csetcos

MrGoyard said:


> Amazing, this makes me want a Kelly so bad. Congrats!



Thank you so much! I'm in love with mine! Grabbing this more than my birkins right now!



ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I don't think I will ever get over how perfect this bag fits you! I've wanted a Kelly for a while but this just completely seals the deal. This bag was made to be yours!



Aww, thank you!  I was surprised at how perfect this bag is- never really saw myself as liking the K bags, as I love totes (birkins). However, it's so easy and carefree!!!



okiern1981 said:


> My driving companion this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401404



You are so lucky! This is a gorgeous neutral- perfect with some fauvre-colored brogues!!! [emoji5]



PIPET83 said:


> Cabascity 45 black sombrero



I love the look of this bag and the internal secondary bag- it was just way too big for me! Totally glad this works for you- stunning!


----------



## Louis74

okiern1981 said:


> My driving companion this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401404



Beautiful! It makes me want one of those toile bags with leather trim, a HaC maybe. They must be lighter than the full leather versions, but I am concerned about getting the toile dirty.


----------



## hideyoshi

I am considering of getting this bag - how do you guy think ? Is it look ok on me? Does it look feminine on me?


----------



## aluminum_siren

hideyoshi said:


> I am considering of getting this bag - how do you guy think ? Is it look ok on me? Does it look feminine on me?



Looks great. It is just a tote bag with pockets, it isn't feminine at all - it works very well for your height and built. [emoji41]


----------



## bagidiotic

hideyoshi said:


> I am considering of getting this bag - how do you guy think ? Is it look ok on me? Does it look feminine on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406890
> View attachment 3406891
> View attachment 3406892
> View attachment 3406893
> View attachment 3406894
> View attachment 3406895
> View attachment 3406896


Perfect on you
Gonna  bea nice casual  shopping cum workhorse tote


----------



## PJW5813

It's a good serviceable bag.
It will only look feminine if you wear it in the crook of your arm.
My apologies if that observation offended anyone, but hideyoshi did ask for an opinion.


----------



## wma

hideyoshi said:


> I am considering of getting this bag - how do you guy think ? Is it look ok on me? Does it look feminine on me?


It looks great on you. It has a boxy shape that is reminiscent of a carpenter's tool bag especially in such a dark colour. Why a tool bag is because they tend to be open on top with pockets along the outside for easy/quick access.


----------



## howardu09

hideyoshi said:


> I am considering of getting this bag - how do you guy think ? Is it look ok on me? Does it look feminine on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406890
> View attachment 3406891
> View attachment 3406892
> View attachment 3406893
> View attachment 3406894
> View attachment 3406895
> View attachment 3406896


Looks very manly to me. The size is also great for you. Get it!


----------



## SilverBen

hideyoshi said:


> I am considering of getting this bag - how do you guy think ? Is it look ok on me? Does it look feminine on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406890
> View attachment 3406891
> View attachment 3406892
> View attachment 3406893
> View attachment 3406894
> View attachment 3406895
> View attachment 3406896



Being on TPF, I see pictures of people wearing bags all the time, and something I personally notice is that some people actually look like they are carrying a bag. As in it looks like a task or something unnatural that some one is doing. And then there are people who look like they are just posting a photo of themselves and I think this is when a bag is really meant for them. A bag (especially tote style) should be functional and fit your body and this sure does. This bag was made with you in mind! It looks great, you look great and very natural with it. Go for it! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## hideyoshi

Thanks all of you for taking your time to see my post & helping me to determine !


----------



## averagejoe

hideyoshi said:


> I am considering of getting this bag - how do you guy think ? Is it look ok on me? Does it look feminine on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406890
> View attachment 3406891
> View attachment 3406892
> View attachment 3406893
> View attachment 3406894
> View attachment 3406895
> View attachment 3406896



It looks nice on you, actually. especially when worn cross-body and over the shoulder.


----------



## enlux

I just got myself a black (epsom leather) rose gold Extreme bracelet. I got the large size (my wrist is 7 inches / 17cm) and it fits perfectly in the middle. I'm hooked on the Hermes bracelets. I can see myself getting more Behapi's and others.

If it helps anyone, the clic H in the PM size doesn't fit me (that's the other box you see in the picture). Even though it says on the site that the circumference is 7.5 inches, with the width of the palladium it makes it much smaller. So I'm returning it to get it in the GM size.


----------



## aube

navicular said:


> My latest find from the boutique:
> Clochette Narcisse (a large clochette with mirror) in swift leather and in the colour, capucine.
> The latter is the French synonym for the Nasturtium flower with its brilliant tangy orange petals. Interestingly, the word 'capucine' is likely a reference to the flower's shape, which resembles the hooded robes of the Capuchin monks.


May I know how much did you buy the Clochette Narcisse? Thanks in advance..!


----------



## averagejoe

enlux said:


> I just got myself a black (epsom leather) rose gold Extreme bracelet. I got the large size (my wrist is 7 inches / 17cm) and it fits perfectly in the middle. I'm hooked on the Hermes bracelets. I can see myself getting more Behapi's and others.
> 
> If it helps anyone, the clic H in the PM size doesn't fit me (that's the other box you see in the picture). Even though it says on the site that the circumference is 7.5 inches, with the width of the palladium it makes it much smaller. So I'm returning it to get it in the GM size.
> 
> View attachment 3408480



Nice!


----------



## howardu09

enlux said:


> I just got myself a black (epsom leather) rose gold Extreme bracelet. I got the large size (my wrist is 7 inches / 17cm) and it fits perfectly in the middle. I'm hooked on the Hermes bracelets. I can see myself getting more Behapi's and others.
> 
> If it helps anyone, the clic H in the PM size doesn't fit me (that's the other box you see in the picture). Even though it says on the site that the circumference is 7.5 inches, with the width of the palladium it makes it much smaller. So I'm returning it to get it in the GM size.
> 
> View attachment 3408480



Beautiful bracelet!


----------



## howardu09

HAC 45 fit with plenty of room to spare..on a small-ish regional jet too. Gate agent didn't make a peep about it being too big, nor did FA. [emoji3]


----------



## bagidiotic

howardu09 said:


> HAC 45 fit with plenty of room to spare..on a small-ish regional jet too. Gate agent didn't make a peep about it being too big, nor did FA. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409484
> 
> View attachment 3409485


Where you  get those handles  cover?


----------



## bagidiotic

enlux said:


> I just got myself a black (epsom leather) rose gold Extreme bracelet. I got the large size (my wrist is 7 inches / 17cm) and it fits perfectly in the middle. I'm hooked on the Hermes bracelets. I can see myself getting more Behapi's and others.
> 
> If it helps anyone, the clic H in the PM size doesn't fit me (that's the other box you see in the picture). Even though it says on the site that the circumference is 7.5 inches, with the width of the palladium it makes it much smaller. So I'm returning it to get it in the GM size.
> 
> View attachment 3408480


Rock it!!!!!!


----------



## howardu09

bagidiotic said:


> Where you  get those handles  cover?



I took the bag to a leather shop in NYC to have the handle covers made. I tried several different silks first and really didn't like the look at all.


----------



## bagidiotic

howardu09 said:


> I took the bag to a leather shop in NYC to have the handle covers made. I tried several different silks first and really didn't like the look at all.


Cool 
First time i see this
Maybe you can show us more of it
More close up pic
Initially  i thought  you diy them
Wow a shop in nyc
That's  very far for me hehe


----------



## aizawamegamill

howardu09 said:


> I took the bag to a leather shop in NYC to have the handle covers made. I tried several different silks first and really didn't like the look at all.



I want to see more of the handle cover and your bag as well.  Honestly, I will never bend my Hermes bags like that.  You really use your HAC to the fullest.


----------



## howardu09

Here are the pics. I thought this was a better deal than using two twillies at $160 each. They get dirty and must be washed frequently and eventually replaced. There was a damier graphite bag from LV years ago with custom white handle covers that inspired me to have these made. 
Photo property of fashionphile



I traveled to multiple leather shops all around NYC (in temperatures near 100 degrees) to inquire about the project and to collect quotes before making a final decision. One shop refused the make them or even give a quote, claiming that it would be too difficult and not practical...Meh- please let me decide how to spend my money.  
Received several quotes of up to $950 before settling on a reputable shop that only wanted $500. I was skeptical that they would be crappy, but figured it would be worth the gamble just in case they actually turned out well. Enough of my chatter; here they are... I am pleased. They make the bag look more edgy and kind of rock-n-roll.


----------



## howardu09

aizawamegamill said:


> I want to see more of the handle cover and your bag as well.  Honestly, I will never bend my Hermes bags like that.  You really use your HAC to the fullest.


The bag is very old so the leather is slouchy and bends so easily. It did not do any harm.


----------



## ANN-11

howardu09 said:


> Here are the pics. I thought this was a better deal than using two twillies at $160 each. They get dirty and must be washed frequently and eventually replaced. There was a damier graphite bag from LV years ago with custom white handle covers that inspired me to have these made.
> Photo property of fashionphile
> View attachment 3410998
> 
> 
> I traveled to multiple leather shops all around NYC (in temperatures near 100 degrees) to inquire about the project and to collect quotes before making a final decision. One shop refused the make them or even give a quote, claiming that it would be too difficult and not practical...Meh- please let me decide how to spend my money.
> Received several quotes of up to $950 before settling on a reputable shop that only wanted $500. I was skeptical that they would be crappy, but figured it would be worth the gamble just in case they actually turned out well. Enough of my chatter; here they are... I am pleased. They make the bag look more edgy and kind of rock-n-roll.
> 
> View attachment 3411002
> View attachment 3411003
> View attachment 3411004
> View attachment 3411005
> View attachment 3411006


Love the lovely handles, you really rock


----------



## Hermezzy

howardu09 said:


> Here are the pics. I thought this was a better deal than using two twillies at $160 each. They get dirty and must be washed frequently and eventually replaced. There was a damier graphite bag from LV years ago with custom white handle covers that inspired me to have these made.
> Photo property of fashionphile
> View attachment 3410998
> 
> 
> I traveled to multiple leather shops all around NYC (in temperatures near 100 degrees) to inquire about the project and to collect quotes before making a final decision. One shop refused the make them or even give a quote, claiming that it would be too difficult and not practical...Meh- please let me decide how to spend my money.
> Received several quotes of up to $950 before settling on a reputable shop that only wanted $500. I was skeptical that they would be crappy, but figured it would be worth the gamble just in case they actually turned out well. Enough of my chatter; here they are... I am pleased. They make the bag look more edgy and kind of rock-n-roll.
> 
> View attachment 3411002
> View attachment 3411003
> View attachment 3411004
> View attachment 3411005
> View attachment 3411006



Absolutely love this- your bag is stunning!  Can you tell me more about the bag charms you have?  I especially love the long bushy/brushy one!


----------



## bagidiotic

howardu09 said:


> Here are the pics. I thought this was a better deal than using two twillies at $160 each. They get dirty and must be washed frequently and eventually replaced. There was a damier graphite bag from LV years ago with custom white handle covers that inspired me to have these made.
> Photo property of fashionphile
> View attachment 3410998
> 
> 
> I traveled to multiple leather shops all around NYC (in temperatures near 100 degrees) to inquire about the project and to collect quotes before making a final decision. One shop refused the make them or even give a quote, claiming that it would be too difficult and not practical...Meh- please let me decide how to spend my money.
> Received several quotes of up to $950 before settling on a reputable shop that only wanted $500. I was skeptical that they would be crappy, but figured it would be worth the gamble just in case they actually turned out well. Enough of my chatter; here they are... I am pleased. They make the bag look more edgy and kind of rock-n-roll.
> 
> View attachment 3411002
> View attachment 3411003
> View attachment 3411004
> View attachment 3411005
> View attachment 3411006


Perfect I like it
Hopefully I can source for dh


----------



## leuleu

howardu09 said:


> Here are the pics. I thought this was a better deal than using two twillies at $160 each. They get dirty and must be washed frequently and eventually replaced. There was a damier graphite bag from LV years ago with custom white handle covers that inspired me to have these made.
> Photo property of fashionphile
> View attachment 3410998
> 
> 
> I traveled to multiple leather shops all around NYC (in temperatures near 100 degrees) to inquire about the project and to collect quotes before making a final decision. One shop refused the make them or even give a quote, claiming that it would be too difficult and not practical...Meh- please let me decide how to spend my money.
> Received several quotes of up to $950 before settling on a reputable shop that only wanted $500. I was skeptical that they would be crappy, but figured it would be worth the gamble just in case they actually turned out well. Enough of my chatter; here they are... I am pleased. They make the bag look more edgy and kind of rock-n-roll.
> 
> View attachment 3411002
> View attachment 3411003
> View attachment 3411004
> View attachment 3411005
> View attachment 3411006


The cobbler did a great job. 
I agree : the bag is more "Rock and Roll".


----------



## averagejoe

howardu09 said:


> Here are the pics. I thought this was a better deal than using two twillies at $160 each. They get dirty and must be washed frequently and eventually replaced. There was a damier graphite bag from LV years ago with custom white handle covers that inspired me to have these made.
> Photo property of fashionphile
> View attachment 3410998
> 
> 
> I traveled to multiple leather shops all around NYC (in temperatures near 100 degrees) to inquire about the project and to collect quotes before making a final decision. One shop refused the make them or even give a quote, claiming that it would be too difficult and not practical...Meh- please let me decide how to spend my money.
> Received several quotes of up to $950 before settling on a reputable shop that only wanted $500. I was skeptical that they would be crappy, but figured it would be worth the gamble just in case they actually turned out well. Enough of my chatter; here they are... I am pleased. They make the bag look more edgy and kind of rock-n-roll.
> 
> View attachment 3411002
> View attachment 3411003
> View attachment 3411004
> View attachment 3411005
> View attachment 3411006



Wow! Nicely done. Almost has a Givenchy vibe, and goes perfectly with the bag charms you've included.


----------



## okiern1981

howardu09 said:


> Here are the pics. I thought this was a better deal than using two twillies at $160 each. They get dirty and must be washed frequently and eventually replaced. There was a damier graphite bag from LV years ago with custom white handle covers that inspired me to have these made.
> Photo property of fashionphile
> View attachment 3410998
> 
> 
> I traveled to multiple leather shops all around NYC (in temperatures near 100 degrees) to inquire about the project and to collect quotes before making a final decision. One shop refused the make them or even give a quote, claiming that it would be too difficult and not practical...Meh- please let me decide how to spend my money.
> Received several quotes of up to $950 before settling on a reputable shop that only wanted $500. I was skeptical that they would be crappy, but figured it would be worth the gamble just in case they actually turned out well. Enough of my chatter; here they are... I am pleased. They make the bag look more edgy and kind of rock-n-roll.
> 
> View attachment 3411002
> View attachment 3411003
> View attachment 3411004
> View attachment 3411005
> View attachment 3411006



What a brilliant idea!  They did a great job constructing them!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

howardu09 said:


> Here are the pics. I thought this was a better deal than using two twillies at $160 each. They get dirty and must be washed frequently and eventually replaced. There was a damier graphite bag from LV years ago with custom white handle covers that inspired me to have these made.
> Photo property of fashionphile
> View attachment 3410998
> 
> 
> I traveled to multiple leather shops all around NYC (in temperatures near 100 degrees) to inquire about the project and to collect quotes before making a final decision. One shop refused the make them or even give a quote, claiming that it would be too difficult and not practical...Meh- please let me decide how to spend my money.
> Received several quotes of up to $950 before settling on a reputable shop that only wanted $500. I was skeptical that they would be crappy, but figured it would be worth the gamble just in case they actually turned out well. Enough of my chatter; here they are... I am pleased. They make the bag look more edgy and kind of rock-n-roll.
> 
> View attachment 3411002
> View attachment 3411003
> View attachment 3411004
> View attachment 3411005
> View attachment 3411006


Thanks for the detailed pics, these are great.
What a fab and practical idea.
Off to show DH!!


----------



## howardu09

Thanks everyone. I am pleased with them. I think it's a good purchase, especially for those of you with multiple bags.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

howardu09 said:


> Thanks everyone. I am pleased with them. I think it's a good purchase, especially for those of you with multiple bags.


This looks AMAZING! Would you mind sharing where you had these made?


----------



## howardu09

Mr Posh Spice said:


> This looks AMAZING! Would you mind sharing where you had these made?


Thanks. Got them from http://www.modernleathergoods.com On W 32nd St in Manhattan. Only took about 1 week to finish.

* I am in no way affiliated with  this company.


----------



## howardu09

Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely love this- your bag is stunning!  Can you tell me more about the bag charms you have?  I especially love the long bushy/brushy one!


Thanks. The brown is LV from my DE Keepall. Small saffiano from kate spade and the big tassel I found at century 21 in mahattan. There is no label, but I think it is by Natasha Accessories.


----------



## aizawamegamill

howardu09 said:


> Here are the pics. I thought this was a better deal than using two twillies at $160 each. They get dirty and must be washed frequently and eventually replaced. There was a damier graphite bag from LV years ago with custom white handle covers that inspired me to have these made.
> Photo property of fashionphile
> View attachment 3410998
> 
> 
> I traveled to multiple leather shops all around NYC (in temperatures near 100 degrees) to inquire about the project and to collect quotes before making a final decision. One shop refused the make them or even give a quote, claiming that it would be too difficult and not practical...Meh- please let me decide how to spend my money.
> Received several quotes of up to $950 before settling on a reputable shop that only wanted $500. I was skeptical that they would be crappy, but figured it would be worth the gamble just in case they actually turned out well. Enough of my chatter; here they are... I am pleased. They make the bag look more edgy and kind of rock-n-roll.
> 
> View attachment 3411002
> View attachment 3411003
> View attachment 3411004
> View attachment 3411005
> View attachment 3411006



Thank you! You are so smart!  Your bag looks smart as well.


----------



## MrH

New bandana silk [emoji4]


----------



## Bostonjetset

MrH said:


> New bandana silk [emoji4]
> View attachment 3421307
> View attachment 3421308


LOVE IT!  This is on my list for this season as well.


----------



## clearstatic

Your new bandana looks so great!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MrH said:


> New bandana silk [emoji4]
> View attachment 3421307
> View attachment 3421308


Nice design and colorway. Great for Fall in my world !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

howardu09 said:


> Here are the pics. I thought this was a better deal than using two twillies at $160 each. They get dirty and must be washed frequently and eventually replaced. There was a damier graphite bag from LV years ago with custom white handle covers that inspired me to have these made.
> Photo property of fashionphile
> View attachment 3410998
> 
> 
> I traveled to multiple leather shops all around NYC (in temperatures near 100 degrees) to inquire about the project and to collect quotes before making a final decision. One shop refused the make them or even give a quote, claiming that it would be too difficult and not practical...Meh- please let me decide how to spend my money.
> Received several quotes of up to $950 before settling on a reputable shop that only wanted $500. I was skeptical that they would be crappy, but figured it would be worth the gamble just in case they actually turned out well. Enough of my chatter; here they are... I am pleased. They make the bag look more edgy and kind of rock-n-roll.
> 
> View attachment 3411002
> View attachment 3411003
> View attachment 3411004
> View attachment 3411005
> View attachment 3411006


$500 may sound like a lot but when you look at the workmanship and design, it is definitely worth it.  H would have charged $1500 for these !!  I love the zippers and design.  Good choice.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hideyoshi said:


> I am considering of getting this bag - how do you guy think ? Is it look ok on me? Does it look feminine on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406890
> View attachment 3406891
> View attachment 3406892
> View attachment 3406893
> View attachment 3406894
> View attachment 3406895
> View attachment 3406896


I like it on you.  Not feminine since it is such a dark color and a very neutral design.  Get it !


----------



## howardu09

chkpfbeliever said:


> $500 may sound like a lot but when you look at the workmanship and design, it is definitely worth it.  H would have charged $1500 for these !!  I love the zippers and design.  Good choice.


Thank you. ITA. I definitely think the price was a deal, considering the labor required.


aizawamegamill said:


> Thank you! You are so smart!  Your bag looks smart as well.


Thank you.



MrH said:


> New bandana silk [emoji4]
> View attachment 3421307
> View attachment 3421308


Nice addition to your collection. HUGE upgrade to the traditional cotton bandanas!


----------



## Notorious Pink

howardu09 said:


> Thanks. Got them from http://www.modernleathergoods.com On W 32nd St in Manhattan. Only took about 1 week to finish.
> 
> * I am in no way affiliated with  this company.



A bit late, but these are awesome. I live in NY and will definitely be ordering some!!!


----------



## howardu09

BBC said:


> A bit late, but these are awesome. I live in NY and will definitely be ordering some!!!


Thanks BBC. I am excited you see what you get. Really hope they make something awesome for you.


----------



## okiern1981

Well:  I'm officially on Ban Island for the next few months [emoji28]. I somehow managed to acquire two pieces of Barenia (my favorite leather) this weekend.  One, my holy grail bag:  Fauve B35, the second a really neat older style called a LA bag in Natural Barenia


----------



## miah100

okiern1981 said:


> Well:  I'm officially on Ban Island for the next few months [emoji28]. I somehow managed to acquire two pieces of Barenia (my favorite leather) this weekend.  One, my holy grail bag:  Fauve B35, the second a really neat older style called a LA bag in Natural Barenia



Photos please!!! Would love to see the Barenia Birkin!!


----------



## okiern1981

Once she is back from her spa treatment I'd be glad to...she wasn't treated well by her last owner and needed sprucing up.  I've got the La bag though...I'll post a pic or three up in a bit!


----------



## okiern1981

La Bag pics


----------



## miah100

okiern1981 said:


> Once she is back from her spa treatment I'd be glad to...she wasn't treated well by her last owner and needed sprucing up.  I've got the La bag though...I'll post a pic or three up in a bit!



Can't wait!



okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3429104
> View attachment 3429105
> View attachment 3429106
> View attachment 3429107
> 
> 
> La Bag pics



Beautiful!


----------



## roy40

It's been a while since I've posted an action shot and thought I'd share an "everyday" casual shot of me and my Etain TGM Evie which I adore.


----------



## averagejoe

roy40 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted an action shot and thought I'd share an "everyday" casual shot of me and my Etain TGM Evie which I adore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431607



Nice!!!


----------



## jk111

MrH said:


> New bandana silk [emoji4]
> View attachment 3421307
> View attachment 3421308


Nice...


----------



## doves75

At the winery.....Evy TGM BO, Medor picnic cuff and espionne ring.


----------



## MrH

doves75 said:


> At the winery.....Evy TGM BO, Medor picnic cuff and espionne ring.
> View attachment 3433999
> 
> View attachment 3434000



Gosh  love your wicker cdc  can't wait to get my soon [emoji4]


----------



## ueynah

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3429104
> View attachment 3429105
> View attachment 3429106
> View attachment 3429107
> 
> 
> La Bag pics



Been eying this for awhile!  Do you mind doing a modeling pic to see how it fits?  TIA!


----------



## okiern1981

ueynah said:


> Been eying this for awhile!  Do you mind doing a modeling pic to see how it fits?  TIA!



Eeek! [emoji33]  Lol!  I'm afraid it would look rather strange on me.  I've got a chest and shoulders like a linebacker...so, I'm not very petite!  I'll certainly give it a go...just keep in mind my proportions are likely much different than yours!


----------



## okiern1981

ueynah said:


> Been eying this for awhile!  Do you mind doing a modeling pic to see how it fits?  TIA!


----------



## doves75

MrH said:


> Gosh  love your wicker cdc  can't wait to get my soon [emoji4]



Thank you MrH , hope you'll get yours soon. This CDC is perfect for summer [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## MrH

doves75 said:


> Thank you MrH , hope you'll get yours soon. This CDC is perfect for summer [emoji4][emoji4]



Thx [emoji4]


----------



## csetcos

doves75 said:


> At the winery.....Evy TGM BO, Medor picnic cuff and espionne ring.
> View attachment 3433999
> 
> View attachment 3434000



So jealous of your Espionne ring. I LOVE it- my SA brought the 59 in but it only fits on my ring finger- and that finger is already reserved for my engagement ring. So sad, as a 60 would be perfect but they don't make it that big.


----------



## csetcos

Hey guys, the men's scarves and shawls this season are to die for!!! C'est la fete is back- will post picks soon! Also there's an awesome beat scarf and one called "and the winner is."  I will be making a lot of scarf and shawl purchases!!!


----------



## pretty99

Finally managed to get this handsome, the bleu hydra evercolor pm backpack


----------



## fatcat2523

csetcos said:


> Hey guys, the men's scarves and shawls this season are to die for!!! C'est la fete is back- will post picks soon! Also there's an awesome beat scarf and one called "and the winner is."  I will be making a lot of scarf and shawl purchases!!!


 I was waiting for the C'est la fete, but when my SA shown me the picture of "Grrrr!" (the bear cartoon scare) for men scarf. I am obsessed with it. I want one so bad.


----------



## fatcat2523

pretty99 said:


> Finally managed to get this handsome, the bleu hydra evercolor pm backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437271


Congrats! how does it wear? My SA is pushing me toward one but I just can't see myself wearing a backpack.


----------



## csetcos

fatcat2523 said:


> I was waiting for the C'est la fete, but when my SA shown me the picture of "Grrrr!" (the bear cartoon scare) for men scarf. I am obsessed with it. I want one so bad.



I'm getting Grrrr! too!  Lovely fun and whimsical pop scarf.  I only like the gray color way in the C'est la fete- the others seem to not show the wonderful design.


----------



## roy40

pretty99 said:


> Finally managed to get this handsome, the bleu hydra evercolor pm backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437271



OH. MY. GOD. This is the hottest. AMAZING. AMAZING. AMAZING. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] (Can you tell that I approve? [emoji6])


----------



## Yoshi1296

pretty99 said:


> Finally managed to get this handsome, the bleu hydra evercolor pm backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437271



This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## miah100

Off to Paris, wearing my B35 and Bolide 45 Relax with my K35 stuffed inside [emoji23]


----------



## Yoshi1296

miah100 said:


> Off to Paris, wearing my B35 and Bolide 45 Relax with my K35 stuffed inside [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437642



Iconic! Love this! Enjoy your trip.


----------



## csetcos

Here you guys go- super excited about the re-release of C'est la fête!!!


----------



## averagejoe

miah100 said:


> Off to Paris, wearing my B35 and Bolide 45 Relax with my K35 stuffed inside [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437642



Wow that's a lot of (great) bags travelling with you! Totally loving your Relax and Birkin.

Have fun on your trip!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

csetcos said:


> Here you guys go- super excited about the re-release of C'est la fête!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438007
> View attachment 3438011
> View attachment 3438013


If is a new classic!!! Love the colour combo


----------



## hideyoshi

miah100 said:


> Off to Paris, wearing my B35 and Bolide 45 Relax with my K35 stuffed inside [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437642


Love your pic ! Hv a great trip "

Sent from my SM-N920C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## okiern1981

My new (to me) vintage 1994 Barenia and Toile Bolide 35/37.


----------



## navicular

My new weekender - Victoria II 43 in graphite toile H, trimmed in black clemence with paddock charm in canoppe:


----------



## 0013104

navicular said:


> My new weekender - Victoria II 43 in graphite toile H, trimmed in black clemence with paddock charm in canoppe:
> View attachment 3441861



Wonderful! How do you use the bag? Ie for what occasion? Looks perfect for travel


----------



## navicular

0013104 said:


> Wonderful! How do you use the bag? Ie for what occasion? Looks perfect for travel



I'll be using it for weekend stay overs. Its compact enough to be used as a carry-on on flights as well.
I believe this toile/leather combination first appeared in the Men's F/W 2013 collection.
I was lucky that my store still had it in their inventory last week.
Mine is T-stamped.


----------



## bagidiotic

navicular said:


> My new weekender - Victoria II 43 in graphite toile H, trimmed in black clemence with paddock charm in canoppe:
> View attachment 3441861


Wow so smart


----------



## Louis74

navicular said:


> My new weekender - Victoria II 43 in graphite toile H, trimmed in black clemence with paddock charm in canoppe:
> View attachment 3441861



I love this bag in Graphite toile. The Victoria II 43 is a great weekender bag.


----------



## doves75

csetcos said:


> So jealous of your Espionne ring. I LOVE it- my SA brought the 59 in but it only fits on my ring finger- and that finger is already reserved for my engagement ring. So sad, as a 60 would be perfect but they don't make it that big.



Thank you Csetcos. 
Mine is 59 that sometimes can fit on my middle finger and when it's not I'm wearing it on my right pinky. 



pretty99 said:


> Finally managed to get this handsome, the bleu hydra evercolor pm backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437271



Looks very nice pretty99. Enjoy!!



miah100 said:


> Off to Paris, wearing my B35 and Bolide 45 Relax with my K35 stuffed inside [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437642



Omg!! Speaking of traveling in style.  



csetcos said:


> Here you guys go- super excited about the re-release of C'est la fête!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438007
> View attachment 3438011
> View attachment 3438013



CW 03 is one on my wish list too. 
I heard about "It's a winner" scarf, and it's an one sided print. If you see one can you confirm this? Thanks!! 



okiern1981 said:


> My new (to me) vintage 1994 Barenia and Toile Bolide 35/37.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440742



What a beautiful vintage bolide. Congrats


----------



## miah100

Landed in Paris and went straight to the mother ship, here's what I got and some shots of me wearing them.


----------



## miah100




----------



## Yoshi1296

miah100 said:


> View attachment 3442360
> View attachment 3442361
> View attachment 3442362
> View attachment 3442363
> View attachment 3442364



A wonderful haul! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hey y'all! Just wondering if I can get some help here. I want a new compact wallet and decided between these two but I'm confused. Does anyone have any info or experience with these and can help me out with which one I should go for? Thanks in advance!


----------



## asterificious

OMG that is a stunning calvi, what a beautiful find 



miah100 said:


> View attachment 3442354


----------



## periogirl28

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hey y'all! Just wondering if I can get some help here. I want a new compact wallet and decided between these two but I'm confused. Does anyone have any info or experience with these and can help me out with which one I should go for? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3442395
> View attachment 3442397



Guernsey carries about 9 cards total. Enveloppe has advantage of fitting folded cash and maybe coins also. Have and love both. HTH!


----------



## 162.1.1.1

Who else wears his H belt like this.


----------



## Yoshi1296

162.1.1.1 said:


> View attachment 3443170
> 
> 
> Who else wears his H belt like this.



...lmao this...is so weird


----------



## miah100

162.1.1.1 said:


> View attachment 3443170
> 
> 
> Who else wears his H belt like this.



[emoji848]


----------



## boulderv1

csetcos said:


> Here you guys go- super excited about the re-release of C'est la fête!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438007
> View attachment 3438011
> View attachment 3438013



Saw this scarf in the shop today and it is really lovely. It's in the pile of stuff that i'm contemplating buying this weekend. haha.


----------



## boulderv1

navicular said:


> My new weekender - Victoria II 43 in graphite toile H, trimmed in black clemence with paddock charm in canoppe:
> View attachment 3441861



Beautiful bag! Love the colour and fabric.


----------



## MrH

Love malachite in alligator leather [emoji172]


----------



## PJW5813

miah100 said:


> View attachment 3442360
> View attachment 3442361
> View attachment 3442362
> View attachment 3442363
> View attachment 3442364



Very nice; these show how well an Evelyne works for a guy


----------



## Yoshi1296

periogirl28 said:


> Guernsey carries about 9 cards total. Enveloppe has advantage of fitting folded cash and maybe coins also. Have and love both. HTH!



Thanks! I love the idea of having a barenia piece in my collection but I like the style of the Guernesey. I think I'll go to the boutique and see for myself.


----------



## ueynah

okiern1981 said:


> Eeek! [emoji33]  Lol!  I'm afraid it would look rather strange on me.  I've got a chest and shoulders like a linebacker...so, I'm not very petite!  I'll certainly give it a go...just keep in mind my proportions are likely much different than yours!



Thank you!


----------



## ueynah

pretty99 said:


> Finally managed to get this handsome, the bleu hydra evercolor pm backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437271



Beautiful!  Congrats on this!


----------



## miah100

MrH said:


> Love malachite in alligator leather [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443304



Beautiful!


----------



## boulderv1

Went a bit wild today.


----------



## miah100

boulderv1 said:


> Went a bit wild today.



Woohoo! Can't wait to see what you got [emoji76]


----------



## miah100

Some more shots from my trip to Paris. 







From my commute today to Montauk.


----------



## boulderv1

miah100 said:


> Some more shots from my trip to Paris.
> View attachment 3445053
> View attachment 3445054
> View attachment 3445055
> 
> View attachment 3445059
> 
> 
> From my commute today to Montauk.
> View attachment 3445056
> 
> View attachment 3445057



Amazing photos. Especially love the Bolide 45!


----------



## boulderv1

From my shopping trip yesterday:

Navy blazer - It is water resistant so perfect for rainy autumn days
Black hoodie with grey stripe - Am debating on the matching jogging trousers
Cashmere cardigan - Waiting for the the cassis version too 
C'est la fête in cassis - The grey version shows more detail but the colour was too pale to wear 
A few more items are on order. Fingers crossed they arrive soon.


----------



## okiern1981

Need a spot of advice from you gentlemen, if you would please.  I've been obsessed with the picotin lately, and have told myself it's too small.  I found a bleu de Malte PM and am considering it.  Anyone own one?  Is it too dinky for use?  Any thoughts and opinions are greatly appreciated in advance


----------



## boulderv1

My travel companions.


----------



## hermes fans

boulderv1 said:


> My travel companions.
> View attachment 3445639



Nice Arion! What's the colour please? Black, bleu indigo...or something else?


----------



## boulderv1

hermes fans said:


> Nice Arion! What's the colour please? Black, bleu indigo...or something else?



Thanks! I love the Arion.  It's really practical for traveling. The colour is plomb. 

Have requested the Arion is toile, which would be perfect for the gym, but my SA has not been able to locate one.


----------



## Prada Prince

Summertime in London...


----------



## Louis74

Happy Monday, Gents! Back to work today, with a few Hermès pieces:

Bag: Sac a Depeches, black clemence leather, PHW
Pocket Square: Fleurs et papillons de tissus 
Belt: H Rouleau Pd buckle with black box strap.
Fragrance: Hermes Bel Ami


----------



## Souris

okiern1981 said:


> Need a spot of advice from you gentlemen, if you would please.  I've been obsessed with the picotin lately, and have told myself it's too small.  I found a bleu de Malte PM and am considering it.  Anyone own one?  Is it too dinky for use?  Any thoughts and opinions are greatly appreciated in advance



I'm considering a picotin 18, just for fun use. I tried a picotin in GM but the broad squarish base makes the bag tedious to use and the leather puddles down like batter. TPM or a PM holds its shape and are not bulky. It's also a good companion in a car where you dump all your little everyday stuff into the bag and it sits on your lap like a pet


----------



## sweilun

Me with my first Birkin! Gold with phw in Togo [emoji4].


----------



## hermes fans

sweilun said:


> View attachment 3446974
> 
> 
> Me with my first Birkin! Gold with phw in Togo [emoji4].



Congrats! It fits you very well. Are you going to score K40 as well?


----------



## sweilun

hermes fans said:


> Congrats! It fits you very well. Are you going to score K40 as well?



Thank you! Honestly I was thinking between this or a Kelly 40 in etoupe, in the end all my friends were saying that I suit the Birkin more. Probably get the Kelly another time [emoji16].


----------



## PJW5813

HAC is another option to consider and what about the new Cabacity- surely a future classic


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

sweilun said:


> View attachment 3446974
> 
> 
> Me with my first Birkin! Gold with phw in Togo [emoji4].


Do you like it?  It's not today heavy?


----------



## sweilun

PJW5813 said:


> HAC is another option to consider and what about the new Cabacity- surely a future classic



Was thinking of a hac also, but the size 40 hac will be too big for me, probably weigh too heavy also. Not a fan of the new cabacity though [emoji16].


----------



## sweilun

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Do you like it?  It's not today heavy?



I love it, though I prefer a stiffer leather like Epsom, the Togo is really nice, however it slouches as the leather has soften over time. Am afraid it will turn to clemence-like over time. Weight wise, yes it is heavy, but I'm used to it.


----------



## bagidiotic

sweilun said:


> View attachment 3446974
> 
> 
> Me with my first Birkin! Gold with phw in Togo [emoji4].


Bravo
For owning  such an amazing  bag


----------



## okiern1981

Souris said:


> I'm considering a picotin 18, just for fun use. I tried a picotin in GM but the broad squarish base makes the bag tedious to use and the leather puddles down like batter. TPM or a PM holds its shape and are not bulky. It's also a good companion in a car where you dump all your little everyday stuff into the bag and it sits on your lap like a pet



Thank you for this!  I'm still debating on it.  I hate being indecisive


----------



## boulderv1

A bit more shopping.


----------



## boulderv1

Will you guys offer me your opinion? Should I take the red or the dark blue? Ta!


----------



## suziez

boulderv1 said:


> Will you guys offer me your opinion? Should I take the red or the dark blue? Ta!
> View attachment 3451077


----------



## suziez

I vote for the Red...


----------



## ueynah

boulderv1 said:


> Will you guys offer me your opinion? Should I take the red or the dark blue? Ta!
> View attachment 3451077



Red[emoji173]️


----------



## PJW5813

Dark blue


----------



## doves75

Red.


----------



## baguette.

Been travelling intensely during the last two months. This K40 is a little beat after carried to the glacier and desert, in the rain of jungle. Now it is quietly waiting to board the next plane home with me


----------



## miah100

Wearing my black Evelyne GM, black Izmir sandals, navy Clic H and black hapi.


----------



## howardu09

miah100 said:


> Wearing my black Evelyne GM, black Izmir sandals, navy Clic H and black hapi.
> 
> View attachment 3453897
> View attachment 3453898


Perfectly executed!


----------



## howardu09

Went on a tasting tour around NYC with my friend for restaurant week. HAC 45


----------



## Louis74

miah100 said:


> Wearing my black Evelyne GM, black Izmir sandals, navy Clic H and black hapi.
> 
> View attachment 3453897
> View attachment 3453898



The Evelyne looks really good on you. My next bag from Hermes is going to be an Evelyne GM in etoupe.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Have not posted things for awhile - just want to have a little photo Momento for Bleu Paon SLGs - the recent addition over the last 3 months are the Guernsey in Bleu Paon Chèvre Mysore and a Calvi in Bleu Paon Chèvre Mysore... I usually travel with my Zip Zap wallet in Rouge H Buffalo (for EU currency) - and of course my Bleu de Malte Chèvre Mysore coin purse


----------



## wma

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Have not posted things for awhile - just want to have a little photo Momento for Bleu Paon SLGs - the recent addition over the last 3 months are the Guernsey in Bleu Paon Chèvre Mysore and a Calvi in Bleu Paon Chèvre Mysore... I usually travel with my Zip Zap wallet in Rouge H Buffalo (for EU currency) - and of course my Bleu de Malte Chèvre Mysore coin purse


I love them all especially the Zip Zap and the coin purse!


----------



## ueynah

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Have not posted things for awhile - just want to have a little photo Momento for Bleu Paon SLGs - the recent addition over the last 3 months are the Guernsey in Bleu Paon Chèvre Mysore and a Calvi in Bleu Paon Chèvre Mysore... I usually travel with my Zip Zap wallet in Rouge H Buffalo (for EU currency) - and of course my Bleu de Malte Chèvre Mysore coin purse



These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## aizawamegamill

baguette. said:


> Been travelling intensely during the last two months. This K40 is a little beat after carried to the glacier and desert, in the rain of jungle. Now it is quietly waiting to board the next plane home with me



K40 is a timeless classic beauty.  I love the way your K40 looks.  Such a statement piece.  A statement piece of your style and life.


----------



## sweilun

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Have not posted things for awhile - just want to have a little photo Momento for Bleu Paon SLGs - the recent addition over the last 3 months are the Guernsey in Bleu Paon Chèvre Mysore and a Calvi in Bleu Paon Chèvre Mysore... I usually travel with my Zip Zap wallet in Rouge H Buffalo (for EU currency) - and of course my Bleu de Malte Chèvre Mysore coin purse



Looking very good here! Love all those slgs!


----------



## sweilun

baguette. said:


> Been travelling intensely during the last two months. This K40 is a little beat after carried to the glacier and desert, in the rain of jungle. Now it is quietly waiting to board the next plane home with me



Love your Kelly! Noticed that your birkins and Kellys are all special orders, so amazing [emoji3]


----------



## miah100

A few recent shots:


----------



## sweilun

baguette. said:


> After a long day. Late night in office.
> K40 in black matte nilo with English green lining.



Very nice Kelly! The croc leather just looks so well taken care off.


----------



## pretty99

baguette. said:


> After a long day. Late night in office.
> K40 in black matte nilo with English green lining.



Stunning combo!! U so lucky to have all the bag in SO!!!


----------



## MrH

Oui ou Non [emoji33][emoji173]️[emoji33]


----------



## Meta

@MrH, I say non. You have lots of nice H rings and these don't do anything in comparison. Just my 2 pence.


----------



## MrH

weN84 said:


> @MrH, I say non. You have lots of nice H rings and these don't do anything in comparison. Just my 2 pence.



Who r u ? Sound like u know very well [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] do I know u ?


----------



## PJW5813

Horrid


----------



## miah100

PJW5813 said:


> Horrid



???


----------



## Serena88

MrH said:


> Oui ou Non [emoji33][emoji173]️[emoji33]
> View attachment 3462698
> View attachment 3462699



I personally like this kind of rings  
The only thing I want to ask you (my curiosity) is if the central part between your fingers gives you itch because of its shape (didn't know how to express it better, I'm Italian ) but I like it a lot!


----------



## Meta

MrH said:


> Who r u ? Sound like u know very well [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] do I know u ?


Just an observant member!


----------



## okiern1981

My clou de selle little crossbody [emoji16]


----------



## miah100

Visited my boutique twice this weekend [emoji39]

First trip:



I picked up a black Hydra bracelet and a Barenia single tour strap for my Apple Watch. 






Second trip:



My boutique FINALLY had a Barenia CDC in my size [emoji1317] and I also got these beautiful black cap toes. 






As you can see Barenia is one of my favorite leathers  [emoji23]


----------



## sweilun

miah100 said:


> Visited my boutique twice this weekend [emoji39]
> 
> First trip:
> View attachment 3472047
> 
> 
> I picked up a black Hydra bracelet and a Barenia single tour strap for my Apple Watch.
> View attachment 3472050
> 
> View attachment 3472051
> View attachment 3472052
> 
> 
> Second trip:
> View attachment 3472053
> 
> 
> My boutique FINALLY had a Barenia CDC in my size [emoji1317] and I also got these beautiful black cap toes.
> View attachment 3472054
> View attachment 3472055
> 
> View attachment 3472056
> 
> 
> As you can see Barenia is one of my favorite leathers  [emoji23]
> View attachment 3472057
> View attachment 3472058



Wow you scored some awesome accessories! That hydra matches that black Kelly perfectly, and look at the cdc! Congrats [emoji122]


----------



## HMuse

looking dapper there...


----------



## danny123

miah100 said:


> Visited my boutique twice this weekend [emoji39]
> 
> First trip:
> View attachment 3472047
> 
> 
> I picked up a black Hydra bracelet and a Barenia single tour strap for my Apple Watch.
> View attachment 3472050
> 
> View attachment 3472051
> View attachment 3472052
> 
> 
> Second trip:
> View attachment 3472053
> 
> 
> My boutique FINALLY had a Barenia CDC in my size [emoji1317] and I also got these beautiful black cap toes.
> View attachment 3472054
> View attachment 3472055
> 
> View attachment 3472056
> 
> 
> As you can see Barenia is one of my favorite leathers  [emoji23]
> View attachment 3472057
> View attachment 3472058


Love everything, especially Barenia CDC.. so beautiful, and goes so well with your Apple watch


----------



## Serena88

miah100 said:


> Visited my boutique twice this weekend [emoji39]
> 
> First trip:
> View attachment 3472047
> 
> 
> I picked up a black Hydra bracelet and a Barenia single tour strap for my Apple Watch.
> View attachment 3472050
> 
> View attachment 3472051
> View attachment 3472052
> 
> 
> Second trip:
> View attachment 3472053
> 
> 
> My boutique FINALLY had a Barenia CDC in my size [emoji1317] and I also got these beautiful black cap toes.
> View attachment 3472054
> View attachment 3472055
> 
> View attachment 3472056
> 
> 
> As you can see Barenia is one of my favorite leathers  [emoji23]
> View attachment 3472057
> View attachment 3472058



Wow! you look sooo elegant and I believe that fauve colour is perfect on you  

I am a big fan of Apple Watch Hermès, I'm collecting all sort of Hermès straps and for then first time I spotted the anemone one from the first photo you posted!! And maybe a Rose Jaipur one too? I'm drooling ahah! 
Great purchases


----------



## miah100

sweilun said:


> Wow you scored some awesome accessories! That hydra matches that black Kelly perfectly, and look at the cdc! Congrats [emoji122]



Thank you! The hydra does pair well with Kelly [emoji4]



HMuse said:


> looking dapper there...



Thank you!



danny123 said:


> Love everything, especially Barenia CDC.. so beautiful, and goes so well with your Apple watch



Barenia is my favorite leather so I was SO excited when they had a CDC in Barenia leather. [emoji39]



Serena88 said:


> Wow! you look sooo elegant and I believe that fauve colour is perfect on you
> 
> I am a big fan of Apple Watch Hermès, I'm collecting all sort of Hermès straps and for then first time I spotted the anemone one from the first photo you posted!! And maybe a Rose Jaipur one too? I'm drooling ahah!
> Great purchases



Thank you! I plan on getting a second strap as well, I was thinking of the double tour in etoupe to match my Evelyne.


----------



## miah100

Three times in one week, oh boy! [emoji4] My SA called me to let me know this beauty arrived in my size and how could I say no? I was also offered a HAC 40 in gold Epsom but I passed, I would like a HAC 40 but I'm Togo. Epsom was to rigid and very heavy for my Taste.


----------



## PJW5813

You are so right to wait for what you want and I, too, think the non-embossed leathers are nicer.


----------



## suziez

miah100 said:


> Three times in one week, oh boy! [emoji4] My SA called me to let me know this beauty arrived in my size and how could I say no? I was also offered a HAC 40 in gold Epsom but I passed, I would like a HAC 40 but I'm Togo. Epsom was to rigid and very heavy for my Taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475761
> View attachment 3475763
> View attachment 3475765
> View attachment 3475767
> View attachment 3475768
> View attachment 3475769


STUNNING.......LOVE THE CDC....


----------



## Prada Prince

Out in Harrods today with my B40 in noir Taurillon Clemence...


----------



## fatcat2523

Love the Dogon recto-verso wallet


----------



## sweilun

miah100 said:


> Three times in one week, oh boy! [emoji4] My SA called me to let me know this beauty arrived in my size and how could I say no? I was also offered a HAC 40 in gold Epsom but I passed, I would like a HAC 40 but I'm Togo. Epsom was to rigid and very heavy for my Taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475761
> View attachment 3475763
> View attachment 3475765
> View attachment 3475767
> View attachment 3475768
> View attachment 3475769



Omg that hac is stunning! It's very rare for it to come in Epsom also, but always pass if you don't love it! Hope your dream Togo hac comes soon!


----------



## JWiseman

fatcat2523 said:


> Love the Dogon recto-verso wallet
> View attachment 3476268


I LOVE the recto-verso and they are SOOOO hard to find! I used mine forever and wanted something new and exciting so I got a kelly long wallet - not that I regret it but I desperately need to find another recto-verso. It is the best. Also, that color is to die for! Enjoy


----------



## fatcat2523

JWiseman said:


> I LOVE the recto-verso and they are SOOOO hard to find! I used mine forever and wanted something new and exciting so I got a kelly long wallet - not that I regret it but I desperately need to find another recto-verso. It is the best. Also, that color is to die for! Enjoy


Thank you...I have been waiting for it for soooo long too. Seems like they are coming it now (at least in my store), since they have received a few in the past week.


----------



## boulderv1

Previously I asked you guys whether to buy the red or dark blue jacket. In the end I went with black.


----------



## boulderv1

I have been camping out at Hermes.


----------



## GLX

One of my newest additions, Cheval Surprise, tied with my first scarf Alternator.  I think they work well together!


----------



## aluminum_siren

boulderv1 said:


> I have been camping out at Hermes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480407
> View attachment 3480408
> View attachment 3480411
> View attachment 3480413
> View attachment 3480414
> View attachment 3480415



Loving everything but what is that last leather item?


----------



## bagidiotic

GLX said:


> One of my newest additions, Cheval Surprise, tied with my first scarf Alternator.  I think they work well together!


Wow you can tie really  well


----------



## boulderv1

aluminum_siren said:


> Loving everything but what is that last leather item?



The last item is the Manhattan cardholder. It is nice because it is super small and sleek - it really only holds four cards. The only problem is that it is so tight with four cards that the raised credit card numbers were beginning to make an impression into the leather. So now I place the cards facing inside. 

Here is a photo with it filled with cards.


----------



## aluminum_siren

boulderv1 said:


> The last item is the Manhattan cardholder. It is nice because it is super small and sleek - it really only holds four cards. The only problem is that it is so tight with four cards that the raised credit card numbers were beginning to make an impression into the leather. So now I place the cards facing inside.
> 
> Here is a photo with it filled with cards.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481077



This looks great! I am going to start looking for this one!


----------



## boulderv1

aluminum_siren said:


> This looks great! I am going to start looking for this one!



Thanks! 

FYI - It took me about nine months to get mine. I have only seen three of them (one in beige at CDG, one in rouge H at Servres, and my noire one at Faubourg). The 'Manhattan' comes in three forms. The cardholder, a smallish wallet, and a large wallet with includes the cardholder as an accessory ( http://france.hermes.com/cuir/petit...1&back_search=q+manhattan|back_from_product+1 ). If I recall correctly the accessory one only holds two cards).


----------



## boulderv1

And yet another purchase


----------



## hermes fans

boulderv1 said:


> The last item is the Manhattan cardholder. It is nice because it is super small and sleek - it really only holds four cards. The only problem is that it is so tight with four cards that the raised credit card numbers were beginning to make an impression into the leather. So now I place the cards facing inside.
> 
> Here is a photo with it filled with cards.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481077


Nice. is this in blue colour? What's the name of the colour please?


----------



## boulderv1

hermes fans said:


> Nice. is this in blue colour? What's the name of the colour please?



Thanks! The colour is black (noir). The lighting in my appt is not very good so it can be difficult to capture the true colour of items.


----------



## miah100

Some recents shot of my H


----------



## Tony Yang

Cityback 27, in Plomb Cristobal Leather. The Plomb is a very dark matte lead/grey with a tint of blue.

I think it's Hermes's first men's backpack, and I think they nailed it, especially the shaped straps and stealthy body.


----------



## boulderv1

Tony Yang said:


> Cityback 27, in Plomb Cristobal Leather. The Plomb is a very dark matte lead/grey with a tint of blue.
> 
> I think it's Hermes's first men's backpack, and I think they nailed it, especially the shaped straps and stealthy body.



what a beautiful backpack. what is the capacity like? does it hold much?


----------



## boulderv1

I would like you guy's opinion - my SA has offered me the boldie shark bag in togo leather. What do you guys think of the bag? 

ta!


----------



## PJW5813

If you feel the need to ask,  I think you have your answer.
It must depend on what you already have and how it would fit in with your lifestyle.
Why would you want a Bolide Shark - as a bit of fun? - as a future rarity investment?
The plain Bolide itself is a great bag; that could be a bag for life - especially if you could get it in one of the natural leathers.


----------



## Tony Yang

boulderv1 said:


> what a beautiful backpack. what is the capacity like? does it hold much?



Quite a lot! I store a notebook, macbook pro, 1 pouch filled with electronics, and 1 pouch filled with medicine hairgel stuffs. It still has room to pack in a puffy jacket as well. 

If that's not enough, there's also a larger version of the Cityback, Cityback 30, but I personally like the 27 version better since it's fits sleeker on my body, I'm 5'9".

And btw, regarding the Bolide Shark, personally I passed on it and bought a Sac Ecritoire instead. The reason being is I thought it was going to be made out of Barenia, which is my favorite leather and what was shown on the actual 2016 AW runway show. However for some reason the actual production version became Togo leather, so I passed. Additionally, I personally buy Hermes since I can use it forever...I'm not sure if I would tote a Shark Bag when I get older:/


----------



## averagejoe

miah100 said:


> Some recents shot of my H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484597
> View attachment 3484598
> View attachment 3484599
> View attachment 3484600
> View attachment 3484601
> View attachment 3484603
> View attachment 3484606
> View attachment 3484607
> View attachment 3484608


Lovely Hermes pieces!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PJW5813 said:


> If you feel the need to ask,  I think you have your answer.
> It must depend on what you already have and how it would fit in with your lifestyle.
> Why would you want a Bolide Shark - as a bit of fun? - as a future rarity investment?
> The plain Bolide itself is a great bag; that could be a bag for life - especially if you could get it in one of the natural leathers.


You rock !!


----------



## Tony Yang

AW 2015 Technical Water Resistant Jacket:















 Back of jacket with Cityback 27 backpack:


----------



## ueynah

Tony Yang said:


> Quite a lot! I store a notebook, macbook pro, 1 pouch filled with electronics, and 1 pouch filled with medicine hairgel stuffs. It still has room to pack in a puffy jacket as well.
> 
> If that's not enough, there's also a larger version of the Cityback, Cityback 30, but I personally like the 27 version better since it's fits sleeker on my body, I'm 5'9".
> 
> And btw, regarding the Bolide Shark, personally I passed on it and bought a Sac Ecritoire instead. The reason being is I thought it was going to be made out of Barenia, which is my favorite leather and what was shown on the actual 2016 AW runway show. However for some reason the actual production version became Togo leather, so I passed. Additionally, I personally buy Hermes since I can use it forever...I'm not sure if I would tote a Shark Bag when I get older:/



Great backpack!  Thank you for sharing that there is a smaller size 27 as I did think the 30 was quite large for myself!


----------



## wma

Tony Yang said:


> And btw, regarding the Bolide Shark, personally I passed on it and bought a Sac Ecritoire instead.



How do you find the Sac Ecritoire? My SA showed me one over the weekend and it is a beautiful bag but it felt so impractical as a usable bag on the shoulder. To me, it felt more like a portable desk. I'm still tempted by it even given its limitations but it would be wonderful to hear from someone with more experience with the bag. Thanks!


----------



## Tony Yang

wma said:


> How do you find the Sac Ecritoire? My SA showed me one over the weekend and it is a beautiful bag but it felt so impractical as a usable bag on the shoulder. To me, it felt more like a portable desk. I'm still tempted by it even given its limitations but it would be wonderful to hear from someone with more experience with the bag. Thanks!



Whoa! Your store actually has one in stock? Which store if I may ask is it? I heard it was more a "Made to Order" item.

Great question! Since I had the same concerns.

#1. It stores way more than I thought it could. I store my MacBook Pro, ipad, shoe horn, drawing notebook, a bag full of electronics including charger and battery pack, and of course various art supplies.

#2. The internal strap adjustability is awesome, keeps the bag minimalist on the outside. It can be difficult to adjust though since the leather is very tight at first.

#3. One side of the bag is far more accessible standing/wearing the bag than the other. The side with the zippers and open top you can access while standing. But for the buttoned pouch side you really need to sit down to access that pouch.

#4. If you never had Barenia, it scratches very easily, but it's supposed to be that way to build its patina over time.

Hope that helps!


----------



## boulderv1

PJW5813 said:


> If you feel the need to ask,  I think you have your answer.
> It must depend on what you already have and how it would fit in with your lifestyle.
> Why would you want a Bolide Shark - as a bit of fun? - as a future rarity investment?
> The plain Bolide itself is a great bag; that could be a bag for life - especially if you could get it in one of the natural leathers.



I think the bag is fun and could make a nice weekend bag. I am just not sure about the shape of the Bolide - maybe it is too feminine for me. Heading back to the store today to try it out again.


----------



## boulderv1

Tony Yang said:


> Quite a lot! I store a notebook, macbook pro, 1 pouch filled with electronics, and 1 pouch filled with medicine hairgel stuffs. It still has room to pack in a puffy jacket as well.
> 
> If that's not enough, there's also a larger version of the Cityback, Cityback 30, but I personally like the 27 version better since it's fits sleeker on my body, I'm 5'9".
> 
> And btw, regarding the Bolide Shark, personally I passed on it and bought a Sac Ecritoire instead. The reason being is I thought it was going to be made out of Barenia, which is my favorite leather and what was shown on the actual 2016 AW runway show. However for some reason the actual production version became Togo leather, so I passed. Additionally, I personally buy Hermes since I can use it forever...I'm not sure if I would tote a Shark Bag when I get older:/



Congrats on the Sac Ecritoire! Are you enjoying it so far? 

I will have to try out the Cityback 27 - seems like it would be a good size. I'm shorter than you so the 30 might be too large for me.

Barenia is my favourite leather also (I have my SA on the hunt for several items ) but am thinking that maybe the Togo is better for traveling since it will be shoved into a car boot or in an airplane overhead bin.


----------



## 7jewels

What is the price in USD of the shark bolide?


----------



## Tony Yang

boulderv1 said:


> Congrats on the Sac Ecritoire! Are you enjoying it so far?
> 
> I will have to try out the Cityback 27 - seems like it would be a good size. I'm shorter than you so the 30 might be too large for me.
> 
> Barenia is my favourite leather also (I have my SA on the hunt for several items ) but am thinking that maybe the Togo is better for traveling since it will be shoved into a car boot or in an airplane overhead bin.



Loving the Ecritoire so far! It's one of those bags where its very minimalist nobody knows its Hermes, but when you open it up at a cafe people are like "whoa, what's that?"

I personally prefer the 27, it just looks so sleek and stealthy on the body.

Barenia is my favorite too! but I do agree, Togo or Fjord for big travel bags....especially ones that go in airplanes since other people will inevitably handle your bag with less care.


----------



## aluminum_siren

Tony Yang said:


> Cityback 27, in Plomb Cristobal Leather. The Plomb is a very dark matte lead/grey with a tint of blue.
> 
> I think it's Hermes's first men's backpack, and I think they nailed it, especially the shaped straps and stealthy body.



I love this, its so beautifully shaped. I am definitely going to buy this eventually. I do wish I had the unlimited funds so I can get it now... for items that aren't hard to find or limited in some way, I do wait until I go to Europe now, the price difference between the US and Europe is enormous.


----------



## wma

Tony Yang said:


> Whoa! Your store actually has one in stock? Which store if I may ask is it? I heard it was more a "Made to Order" item.
> 
> Great question! Since I had the same concerns.
> 
> #1. It stores way more than I thought it could. I store my MacBook Pro, ipad, shoe horn, drawing notebook, a bag full of electronics including charger and battery pack, and of course various art supplies.
> 
> #2. The internal strap adjustability is awesome, keeps the bag minimalist on the outside. It can be difficult to adjust though since the leather is very tight at first.
> 
> #3. One side of the bag is far more accessible standing/wearing the bag than the other. The side with the zippers and open top you can access while standing. But for the buttoned pouch side you really need to sit down to access that pouch.
> 
> #4. If you never had Barenia, it scratches very easily, but it's supposed to be that way to build its patina over time.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thank you for your response. It definitely helps me and I'm even more intrigued with getting the bag. 

On one hand, it was quite surprising to see my local boutique get the Sac Ecritoire. On the other hand, I actually saw the bag available via the UK Hermes site earlier this year and that was extremely shocking that it would show up online. I've not seen it since on a number of Hermes sites and I've kept an eye out for it. I suspect it is very low production but probably not "Made to Order". I would prefer not to say which boutique on the thread but I will let you know via PM. The boutique assured me that they had not ordered it but that Hermes surprises boutiques with unannounced items.

#1. Yes, it is definitely a good sized bag and it will hold what I normally carry in my Steve.

#2. I love the strap design too and I think the bag would make for a very handsome portfolio if the strap were removed and the bag is hand carried.

#3. I did not actually try to access the pouches while wearing the bag because I didn't want to scratch the bag but it seems that when wearing the bag, it would require the wearer to lift up the buttoned pouch side to access the open pouch side. I would think that it would be awkward if the buttoned pouch contained heavy items (like a MacBook) or a lot of loose items which would rattle around when the buttoned pouch is lifted up and inverted so the open pouch can be accessed. I hope my descriptions are clear.

Do you find it awkward to use when loaded down? I guess I'm so used to my Steve and similar messenger bags that I'm having a difficult time seeing how the Sac Ecritoire can work naturally.

#4. I have several Barenia items (belts, bracelets, etc) so I know how it scratches and it doesn't bother me. Two of my grail items are a MC2 Copernic and a Sac a Depeches both in Barenia. With any luck, I will be purchasing a Serviette 57 in Barenia later this year (crossing fingers).

Again, thanks for the insights on such a wonderful bag.


----------



## baguette.

It is getting cold in Paris. 
Double sens in gold and orange.


----------



## wma

Hi, I have an opportunity to purchase the Sac Ecritoire or the blue Slim d'Hermes watch. Sadly I can't get both and I'm looking for the wise advice of the guys here. Which one would you choose and for what reasons? I have seen both and they are both breathtaking in their own way. I know it's comparing apples to oranges. I have plenty of bags and plenty of comparable watches. The Sac isn't the most practical bag for me given the layout. The Slim is a competent watch but there are a LOT of competing watches out there. I don't think I've agonised over such a purchase in my life like this one.

Many thanks!


----------



## PJW5813

Neither.
Just because you have the 'opportunity' don't feel obliged to do so.
You state 'The Sac isn't the most practical bag for me given the layout'
so that means you might well not be wanting to use it.
'The Slim is a competent watch but there are a LOT of competing watches out there'
If you want a special watch, you should go for a marque specialising in watches.

Hermes is a saddler, leather goods manufacturer, so at first I thought you should choose the Sac Ecritoire, but you have given your own reasons why you should not buy it.

Keep your funds and wait for something special that you will not have to question  - perhaps a HAC or Cabacity


----------



## GLX

PJW5813 said:


> Keep your funds and wait for something special that you will not have to question



Best advice!


----------



## americanroyal89

Just a simple bracelet for me today


----------



## chkpfbeliever

wma said:


> Hi, I have an opportunity to purchase the Sac Ecritoire or the blue Slim d'Hermes watch. Sadly I can't get both and I'm looking for the wise advice of the guys here. Which one would you choose and for what reasons? I have seen both and they are both breathtaking in their own way. I know it's comparing apples to oranges. I have plenty of bags and plenty of comparable watches. The Sac isn't the most practical bag for me given the layout. The Slim is a competent watch but there are a LOT of competing watches out there. I don't think I've agonised over such a purchase in my life like this one.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3486838
> View attachment 3486839


Get the Sac Ecritoire. There are many watches out there and H is not known to hold their value on non leather goods.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

americanroyal89 said:


> Just a simple bracelet for me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487013


Love the new silver matte Clic Clac on you.


----------



## americanroyal89

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love the new silver matte Clic Clac on you.



Thank you!


----------



## wma

PJW5813 said:


> Neither.
> Just because you have the 'opportunity' don't feel obliged to do so.
> You state 'The Sac isn't the most practical bag for me given the layout'
> so that means you might well not be wanting to use it.
> 'The Slim is a competent watch but there are a LOT of competing watches out there'
> If you want a special watch, you should go for a marque specialising in watches.
> 
> Hermes is a saddler, leather goods manufacturer, so at first I thought you should choose the Sac Ecritoire, but you have given your own reasons why you should not buy it.
> 
> Keep your funds and wait for something special that you will not have to question  - perhaps a HAC or Cabacity



Thanks for the great advice. I agree that I'm not obligated to purchase anything. I suppose that I always play devil's advocate to make sure I want to purchase. I've found very few items over the years that I could say were without fault. I'm not a tote kind of person so the HAC and Cabacity don't appeal to me. My wish list include a Serviette 57, a Sac a Depeches and a Cityback but I'm not even thinking about getting one of them over the Sac Ecritoire. The Steve is about the only bag I've ever found that comes close to being perfect but it is not without faults.



GLX said:


> Best advice!



Definitely great advice.



chkpfbeliever said:


> Get the Sac Ecritoire. There are many watches out there and H is not known to hold their value on non leather goods.



I'm leaning towards the Sac Ecritoire. The bag is gorgeous and it is usable but it's not perfect. I haven't found a perfect bag yet in more than 20 years of luxury bag use. The Slim d'Hermès is a very nice everyday watch which is just different enough from the usual fare and I guess that's why it appeals to me. I suspect that there is a higher probability that the watch will be available in the future. I suspect that if I pass on the Sac Ecritoire, I'll be kicking myself in the future.

Thanks all for the advice. I will definitely flip a coin when I visit my boutique. LOL.


----------



## Tony Yang

wma said:


> Thank you for your response. It definitely helps me and I'm even more intrigued with getting the bag.
> 
> On one hand, it was quite surprising to see my local boutique get the Sac Ecritoire. On the other hand, I actually saw the bag available via the UK Hermes site earlier this year and that was extremely shocking that it would show up online. I've not seen it since on a number of Hermes sites and I've kept an eye out for it. I suspect it is very low production but probably not "Made to Order". I would prefer not to say which boutique on the thread but I will let you know via PM. The boutique assured me that they had not ordered it but that Hermes surprises boutiques with unannounced items.
> 
> #1. Yes, it is definitely a good sized bag and it will hold what I normally carry in my Steve.
> 
> #2. I love the strap design too and I think the bag would make for a very handsome portfolio if the strap were removed and the bag is hand carried.
> 
> #3. I did not actually try to access the pouches while wearing the bag because I didn't want to scratch the bag but it seems that when wearing the bag, it would require the wearer to lift up the buttoned pouch side to access the open pouch side. I would think that it would be awkward if the buttoned pouch contained heavy items (like a MacBook) or a lot of loose items which would rattle around when the buttoned pouch is lifted up and inverted so the open pouch can be accessed. I hope my descriptions are clear.
> 
> Do you find it awkward to use when loaded down? I guess I'm so used to my Steve and similar messenger bags that I'm having a difficult time seeing how the Sac Ecritoire can work naturally.
> 
> #4. I have several Barenia items (belts, bracelets, etc) so I know how it scratches and it doesn't bother me. Two of my grail items are a MC2 Copernic and a Sac a Depeches both in Barenia. With any luck, I will be purchasing a Serviette 57 in Barenia later this year (crossing fingers).
> 
> Again, thanks for the insights on such a wonderful bag.



To answer your question, the Steve is a more functional bag and overall can hold more, while the Sac Ecritoire is a more wow/cool bag...also its made only in Barenia!

#2. Yep! you can take the entire strap off if you wanted to!

#3 is correct. When I lift the buttoned pouch side up, there is indeed a shift in weight, but nothing falls because of the buttons, even if I put a macbook in it...though usually I put my laptop in the otherside. It definitely feels more awkward than a normal messenger bag, which is why I keep the items I want easy access in the open zippered side.

Also a few more details to note about the Ecritoire I forgot to mention:
-There's another thin pocket under the buttoned pouch side, which you can't see from the online photos. I keep my digital drawing tablet in there. Perfect for folders or an ipad as well.
-The small tab loop on the zipped side is to hold your pen/pencil...works very well.


----------



## averagejoe

wma said:


> Hi, I have an opportunity to purchase the Sac Ecritoire or the blue Slim d'Hermes watch. Sadly I can't get both and I'm looking for the wise advice of the guys here. Which one would you choose and for what reasons? I have seen both and they are both breathtaking in their own way. I know it's comparing apples to oranges. I have plenty of bags and plenty of comparable watches. The Sac isn't the most practical bag for me given the layout. The Slim is a competent watch but there are a LOT of competing watches out there. I don't think I've agonised over such a purchase in my life like this one.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3486838
> View attachment 3486839


I personally like the watch more. This is my favourite Hermes watch and I never considered getting an Hermes watch until I saw the Slim. I don't own it yet, but hopefully will someday.

But other members here have said that Hermes watches may not hold their value in resale, and there are plenty of other reputable watch brands out there with watches in the same price category. If you're looking for a watch with a good reputation and resale value, then get one from a different brand. If you really love the Slim d'Hermes (as much as I do), then you should probably get the Slim. It's a truly unique watch thanks to it's dial and special movement.


----------



## csetcos

Hey guys!!! I wanted to ask advice on a special order even though this is not the SO thread bc it's dedicated to us guys and our love for all things [emoji521]! 

I have the opportunity to do a special order and I'm torn! I think I want to do a Birkin 35 (my 40 gets heavy sometimes).

I love Bleu Electrique. I was thinking of doing this with either Bleu Azteque or Bleu Paon inside with brushed gold hardware.

The other combo I was thinking is the gorgeous Gris Mouette with Rouge Grenat inside and brushed gold hardware.

What do you guys all think?  Any other suggestions on interior pop colors with BE or GM?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JWiseman

csetcos said:


> Hey guys!!! I wanted to ask advice on a special order even though this is not the SO thread bc it's dedicated to us guys and our love for all things [emoji521]!
> 
> I have the opportunity to do a special order and I'm torn! I think I want to do a Birkin 35 (my 40 gets heavy sometimes).
> 
> I love Bleu Electrique. I was thinking of doing this with either Bleu Azteque or Bleu Paon inside with brushed gold hardware.
> 
> The other combo I was thinking is the gorgeous Gris Mouette with Rouge Grenat inside and brushed gold hardware.
> 
> What do you guys all think?  Any other suggestions on interior pop colors with BE or GM?  Thanks in advance!!



GM with BE inside? BE with Feu or Poppy interior? I'm not a fan of Bleu Azteque or Paon so I wouldn't choose one of those colors, but then again it's not my bag!


----------



## doves75

csetcos said:


> Hey guys!!! I wanted to ask advice on a special order even though this is not the SO thread bc it's dedicated to us guys and our love for all things [emoji521]!
> 
> I have the opportunity to do a special order and I'm torn! I think I want to do a Birkin 35 (my 40 gets heavy sometimes).
> 
> I love Bleu Electrique. I was thinking of doing this with either Bleu Azteque or Bleu Paon inside with brushed gold hardware.
> 
> The other combo I was thinking is the gorgeous Gris Mouette with Rouge Grenat inside and brushed gold hardware.
> 
> What do you guys all think?  Any other suggestions on interior pop colors with BE or GM?  Thanks in advance!!



Congratulations!! I still remember the excitement of placing SO's 

I think you need to choose which color you'd like to have. Blue or more neutral like GM? If I choose BE I would try to pair it different color other than BP or BA (I love all these blues), may be reds or yellow (I love bright contrast) 

GM is so neutral you can pair it with lots of colors. Like JWiseman suggested with BE will look good. BA will be a good combo too and yes with RG. 

Let us know what u decide. Good luck!!


----------



## okiern1981

csetcos said:


> Hey guys!!! I wanted to ask advice on a special order even though this is not the SO thread bc it's dedicated to us guys and our love for all things [emoji521]!
> 
> I have the opportunity to do a special order and I'm torn! I think I want to do a Birkin 35 (my 40 gets heavy sometimes).
> 
> I love Bleu Electrique. I was thinking of doing this with either Bleu Azteque or Bleu Paon inside with brushed gold hardware.
> 
> The other combo I was thinking is the gorgeous Gris Mouette with Rouge Grenat inside and brushed gold hardware.
> 
> What do you guys all think?  Any other suggestions on interior pop colors with BE or GM?  Thanks in advance!!



I love BE as well...and it graces the exterior of one of my B35, as well as the interior of one of my SO 35s.    I vote for the BE with the Bleu Azteque.  I think the color combo is quite striking!  A bit of "BAM!" with a nice cool "aaah...".


----------



## fatcat2523

csetcos said:


> Hey guys!!! I wanted to ask advice on a special order even though this is not the SO thread bc it's dedicated to us guys and our love for all things [emoji521]!
> 
> I have the opportunity to do a special order and I'm torn! I think I want to do a Birkin 35 (my 40 gets heavy sometimes).
> 
> I love Bleu Electrique. I was thinking of doing this with either Bleu Azteque or Bleu Paon inside with brushed gold hardware.
> 
> The other combo I was thinking is the gorgeous Gris Mouette with Rouge Grenat inside and brushed gold hardware.
> 
> What do you guys all think?  Any other suggestions on interior pop colors with BE or GM?  Thanks in advance!!



I will second with everyone...either BE with other color or the GM combo sounds wonderful


----------



## csetcos

JWiseman said:


> GM with BE inside? BE with Feu or Poppy interior? I'm not a fan of Bleu Azteque or Paon so I wouldn't choose one of those colors, but then again it's not my bag!



I never thought about BE with Feu or Poppy! Oh my- even more great ideas!!! Thank you for that great option!



doves75 said:


> Congratulations!! I still remember the excitement of placing SO's
> 
> I think you need to choose which color you'd like to have. Blue or more neutral like GM? If I choose BE I would try to pair it different color other than BP or BA (I love all these blues), may be reds or yellow (I love bright contrast)
> 
> GM is so neutral you can pair it with lots of colors. Like JWiseman suggested with BE will look good. BA will be a good combo too and yes with RG.
> 
> Let us know what u decide. Good luck!!



Thank you! You are right-which bag am I dying for right now- neutral or bright blue? Decisions, decisions!  Also love your idea of GM with BA!



okiern1981 said:


> I love BE as well...and it graces the exterior of one of my B35, as well as the interior of one of my SO 35s.    I vote for the BE with the Bleu Azteque.  I think the color combo is quite striking!  A bit of "BAM!" with a nice cool "aaah...".



Thank you! I have a friend who has the BE exterior with BA interior- it does exactly what you are describing- such a refreshingly beautiful interior!



fatcat2523 said:


> I will second with everyone...either BE with other color or the GM combo sounds wonderful



Thank you, fatcat!

I'll let you all know what I decide!!!!  So much appreciation for you all!!!


----------



## W1Luxury

Bleu nuit is also a beautiful blue, a bit darker and subdued than BE, but definitely my favourite.


----------



## csetcos

W1Luxury said:


> Bleu nuit is also a beautiful blue, a bit darker and subdued than BE, but definitely my favourite.



Thank you, W1Luxury!! Choices, choices!


----------



## Tony Yang

csetcos said:


> Thank you, W1Luxury!! Choices, choices!



I was wondering, for the SO Birkin, does Hermes offer "vache liegee" as a leather option anymore?


----------



## csetcos

Tony Yang said:


> I was wondering, for the SO Birkin, does Hermes offer "vache liegee" as a leather option anymore?



Not for this go round, but you know how H is!!! Look in the Help with SOs thread and you will see posts of the sheets with the choices.


----------



## okiern1981

Hi guys (and ladies)!  I need some ethical shopping advice from you all.  I've been given the opportunity to buy a matte Nilocitus B35 in Havane.  It's a fantastic piece, the price is right...but...is buying one "flaunting" it a bit too much?

* Side note:  I should add this is the LAST Birkin I see myself buying.  I have 12 other B35s, and have told myself and DH that lucky 13 is the end of the collection.  *


----------



## csetcos

okiern1981 said:


> Hi guys (and ladies)!  I need some ethical shopping advice from you all.  I've been given the opportunity to buy a matte Nilocitus B35 in Havane.  It's a fantastic piece, the price is right...but...is buying one "flaunting" it a bit too much?
> 
> * Side note:  I should add this is the LAST Birkin I see myself buying.  I have 12 other B35s, and have told myself and DH that lucky 13 is the end of the collection.  *



Wow! I think that's a wonderful bag to top off your collection! I feel that matte Nilocitus is so beautiful and much more subdued than shiny. I say go for it- especially if the price is right!!! Congrats in advance and if you proceed I would love to see your pics!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

okiern1981 said:


> Hi guys (and ladies)!  I need some ethical shopping advice from you all.  I've been given the opportunity to buy a matte Nilocitus B35 in Havane.  It's a fantastic piece, the price is right...but...is buying one "flaunting" it a bit too much?
> 
> * Side note:  I should add this is the LAST Birkin I see myself buying.  I have 12 other B35s, and have told myself and DH that lucky 13 is the end of the collection.  *


Yes
Very sweet ending with  this exquisite    piece


----------



## doves75

okiern1981 said:


> Hi guys (and ladies)!  I need some ethical shopping advice from you all.  I've been given the opportunity to buy a matte Nilocitus B35 in Havane.  It's a fantastic piece, the price is right...but...is buying one "flaunting" it a bit too much?
> 
> * Side note:  I should add this is the LAST Birkin I see myself buying.  I have 12 other B35s, and have told myself and DH that lucky 13 is the end of the collection.  *



Congratulations on achieving your dream collection. I don't think "flaunting" at all , especially Havane is a beautiful subtle color. I have alligator matte wallet ( I wish I can hv b35 ) and I really love it. 
You just need to consider if this is the ultimate color that you want to complete your collection. 
Pls keep us updated )


----------



## PJW5813

If you are asking the question, then the answer for you is probably 'yes'.
However desirable it might be to others, unless YOU are going to feel comfortable using it, you have to accept that it is not for you.

Is this an ethical question about wealth or the use of exotic skins?
If it is the former, from some perspectives a Birkin, whatever the skin, is always going to be 'flaunting it'
If it is the latter, apply the question, 'Do you eat meat?'


----------



## Del118

My latest Hinged bracelet smooth Niloticus lizard skin
In sapphire blue


----------



## suziez

Del118 said:


> My latest Hinged bracelet smooth Niloticus lizard skin
> In sapphire blue


The color!!!!!!! to die for.....love it


----------



## okiern1981

Thank you to everyone who advised me.  I'm going to do some thinking.  And I'll let everyone know what I've decided.  Everyone gave me some fantastic thoughts to mull over!  [emoji8]


----------



## Del118

suziez said:


> The color!!!!!!! to die for.....love it


Thanks and it matches my Double Sens


----------



## suziez

Del118 said:


> Thanks and it matches my Double Sens


perfection....


----------



## miah100

Del118 said:


> My latest Hinged bracelet smooth Niloticus lizard skin
> In sapphire blue



Stunning!


----------



## miah100

Del118 said:


> Thanks and it matches my Double Sens



In love with this combo [emoji7]


----------



## doctor_top

My recent boy HAC 40 in Taupe Togo Permabrass , quite heavy in compare to B40 K40 but love him anyway


----------



## doctor_top

miah100 said:


> Some recents shot of my H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484597
> View attachment 3484598
> View attachment 3484599
> View attachment 3484600
> View attachment 3484601
> View attachment 3484603
> View attachment 3484606
> View attachment 3484607
> View attachment 3484608


Nice shots.


----------



## hideyoshi

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3494727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent boy HAC 40 in Taupe Togo Permabrass , quite heavy in compare to B40 K40 but love him anyway


Love your outfit & the bag is very suit you !! 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Del118

Finally got my "B" a new toy.


----------



## doctor_top

hideyoshi said:


> Love your outfit & the bag is very suit you !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


thank you bro


----------



## Strut

Unboxing Hermes Kelly Cut in Black Swift Leather w/ Silver Palladium Hardware


----------



## miah100

doctor_top said:


> Nice shots.



Thank you!


----------



## miah100

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3494727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent boy HAC 40 in Taupe Togo Permabrass , quite heavy in compare to B40 K40 but love him anyway



Love your HAC 40, I've been contemplating getting one myself for everyday use. How do you find the size and weight?


----------



## csetcos

Strut said:


> Unboxing Hermes Kelly Cut in Black Swift Leather w/ Silver Palladium Hardware



Love your Kelly Cut. These are elusive, so congrats!!


----------



## Tony Yang

What do you guys think of the Bearn wallet vs MC2 Copernic? I know the MC2 is the default men's wallet lineup, but how about a guy using the Bearn?


----------



## sweilun

Tony Yang said:


> What do you guys think of the Bearn wallet vs MC2 Copernic? I know the MC2 is the default men's wallet lineup, but how about a guy using the Bearn?



The Hermes bearn wallet is really functional and great to use. It's my all time favourite wallet. Here is my vintage bearn in noisette box calf [emoji3].

View attachment 3495951


View attachment 3495952


----------



## Tony Yang

sweilun said:


> The Hermes bearn wallet is really functional and great to use. It's my all time favourite wallet. Here is my vintage bearn in noisette box calf [emoji3].
> 
> View attachment 3495945


wow, that's nice! does it fit in most pant pockets? Also is it the same dimension as the current Bearn at 3.5" x 7"?


----------



## sweilun

Tony Yang said:


> wow, that's nice! does it fit in most pant pockets? Also is it the same dimension as the current Bearn at 3.5" x 7"?



It might be abit long for the pants pocket. 

Yes it's the same dimensions, the old bearns doesn't have the gusset, as such it is flatter than the newer ones.


----------



## aluminum_siren

Tony Yang said:


> What do you guys think of the Bearn wallet vs MC2 Copernic? I know the MC2 is the default men's wallet lineup, but how about a guy using the Bearn?



Try the smaller Bearn, it is basically a men's wallet with the H closure:




I took the pic from this forum when I was researching wallets, but I don't remember from where.


----------



## Sienna220

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3494727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent boy HAC 40 in Taupe Togo Permabrass , quite heavy in compare to B40 K40 but love him anyway


Looks great!


----------



## doctor_top

miah100 said:


> Love your HAC 40, I've been contemplating getting one myself for everyday use. How do you find the size and weight?


 I'm 5'9" (not tall) , concerning about weight Birkin 40 is better for me as a everyday bag. But still love roomy HAC anyway 



Sienna220 said:


> Looks great!


 Thank you sienna


----------



## danny123

Tony Yang said:


> What do you guys think of the Bearn wallet vs MC2 Copernic? I know the MC2 is the default men's wallet lineup, but how about a guy using the Bearn?


I def think the Bearn is unisex. Both are great wallets. I recently bought the MC2 Euclide and it's nice


----------



## Tony Yang

Thanks guys. I think I'm going to stick with the MC2. I tried the Bearn and it was too long for my pockets. The Bearn mini fits, but it's too difficult to find an Alligator/Croco version in the colors I want...also I think the Copernic can store a little more than the Bearn mini. 

Btw, I looooove the Cristobal leather used on many of Hermes's mens bags. What other leather is most similar to it's quality? Swift? Clemence? Chevre?


----------



## GLX

I'm debating cutting my hair, something I do roughly once a decade.  It's down to my waist and becoming a little difficult to fit inside my usual bandanas (the $2 paisley type).  Looks like I have to upgrade to using 90cm silk.


----------



## csetcos

GLX said:


> I'm debating cutting my hair, something I do roughly once a decade.  It's down to my waist and becoming a little difficult to fit inside my usual bandanas (the $2 paisley type).  Looks like I have to upgrade to using 90cm silk.



Love, LOVE the Bolduc carre!!!


----------



## danny123

GLX said:


> I'm debating cutting my hair, something I do roughly once a decade.  It's down to my waist and becoming a little difficult to fit inside my usual bandanas (the $2 paisley type).  Looks like I have to upgrade to using 90cm silk.


Definitely a good upgrade  you look great!


----------



## hideyoshi

OOTD with B40.





Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sienna220

hideyoshi said:


> OOTD with B40.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498927
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


Fantastic look


----------



## okiern1981

Keeping it classic today:  riding shotgun with my Barenia and Toile Bolide 35/37


----------



## Tony Yang

Does anyone know if the mc2 wallets are saddle stitched? like the bags?


----------



## csetcos

hideyoshi said:


> OOTD with B40.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498927
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app



Wonderful!!! [emoji7]


----------



## fatcat2523

Accessories time...got the calvi card case to pair with my Dogon new wallet


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Chelsea post-brunch with my Birkin 40, Paddock and Rodeo PM charms...


----------



## hideyoshi

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about in Chelsea post-brunch with my Birkin 40, Paddock and Rodeo PM charms...
> 
> View attachment 3500160


Very stylish !!

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrH

Big K meeting small k [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## BZinDC

Hello all.  So I am looking to purchase my first Hermès piece.  It will be the Steve 35.  At the local boutique they have a black one and another that is two-toned; cocoa on the outside and the interior is black as are the back of the straps.  I have also located one on consignment in a graphite color that I had authenticated.  I have never purchased anything on consignment before and it makes me nervous even though it was authenticated.  Part of me (possibly the irrational part) wants the full experience with bringing the brand new one home in the orange bag and box.  The rational side says spend half and get one that is practically new.  Is this a no brainer?  All colors are equally appealing to me.  What do you all think?


----------



## GLX

I can understand wanting the full experience buying retail, but unless the savings is major influence for you, it's no ones business to tell you what you should do with your money.  If you knew my financials, you'd probably not recommend any Hermes whatsoever!  The last two times I've gone to Hermes I walked out empty handed (even on my birthday!) because i knew I could get a more desired item for less money second hand.

As far as the bag, good luck choosing a color, they all sound amazing!


----------



## BZinDC

GLX said:


> I can understand wanting the full experience buying retail, but unless the savings is major influence for you, it's no ones business to tell you what you should do with your money.  If you knew my financials, you'd probably not recommend any Hermes whatsoever!  The last two times I've gone to Hermes I walked out empty handed (even on my birthday!) because i knew I could get a more desired item for less money second hand.
> 
> As far as the bag, good luck choosing a color, they all sound amazing!



Thanks for the reply.  I have been selling off some of my currently less used backpacks/briefcases/slgs to justify!  Consignment seems to make sense.  Maybe I can fill it with some slgs from the savings.  HA!


----------



## csetcos

BZinDC said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I have been selling off some of my currently less used backpacks/briefcases/slgs to justify!  Consignment seems to make sense.  Maybe I can fill it with some slgs from the savings.  HA!



This! If you like the other and it is in good condition and authentic, spend the balance at H and have fun


----------



## PJW5813

I agree with GLX and csetcos.  Save the money with a view to getting the Hermes shopping experience making some other Hermes purchases like a belt or scarf.  You might then have three Hermes items for price of one.


----------



## ghoztz

MrH said:


> Big K meeting small k [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji4]
> View attachment 3501563



No word, just LOVE.  BIG LOVE!!


----------



## Tony Yang

mc2 Copernic wallet in Bleu Marine. Reminds me of the scales from Alien, the film.


----------



## danny123

Tony Yang said:


> mc2 Copernic wallet in Bleu Marine. Reminds me of the scales from Alien, the film.


saw this in my local boutique except in black a week ago or so
so beautiful, and so pricey 

the more i look at it the more i want it 
love it so much,
congrats on such a nice find


----------



## wma

Tony Yang said:


> mc2 Copernic wallet in Bleu Marine. Reminds me of the scales from Alien, the film.



So happy you got it! I saw that exact wallet as you know. 

I'll post photos of the matte black one I bought soon.


----------



## aizawamegamill

At Apple Store with my B40 GHW and LV cashmere scarf


----------



## footlocker

ueynah said:


> Great backpack!  Thank you for sharing that there is a smaller size 27 as I did think the 30 was quite large for myself!


Then it is high time for you to get one......right?


----------



## Strut

NEW YORK MINUTE


----------



## Strut

FALL VIBES w/ BLACK KC


----------



## aluminum_siren

Any guys into the 140 silk and cashmere (or wool) scarves? I started acquiring them for the beautiful prints and pretty soon I felt like I had too many... somewhere around 10. I never know how to tie them except the one way they always show on hermes.com. I know there are tons of scarf tying tutorials for women but a lot of the knots and such look ridiculous on most men. The cashmere blend ones also seem fragile and snag rather easily. Please someone can convince me to take them out and give them another try?


----------



## Ulf

Tony Yang said:


> Cityback 27, in Plomb Cristobal Leather. The Plomb is a very dark matte lead/grey with a tint of blue.
> 
> I think it's Hermes's first men's backpack, and I think they nailed it, especially the shaped straps and stealthy body.


I bought the same size, colour and leather a few months ago, and I couldn't be happier with it! It fits my 15 inch MacBook Pro and everything else I need during the day. It hangs really close to the body and is extremely comfortable to carry, so they must've put some extra thought behind the engineering (if you can call it that).


----------



## Ulf

aluminum_siren said:


> Any guys into the 140 silk and cashmere (or wool) scarves? I started acquiring them for the beautiful prints and pretty soon I felt like I had too many... somewhere around 10. I never know how to tie them except the one way they always show on hermes.com. I know there are tons of scarf tying tutorials for women but a lot of the knots and such look ridiculous on most men. The cashmere blend ones also seem fragile and snag rather easily. Please someone can convince me to take them out and give them another try?



I usually just wrap a big silk/cashmere scarf around my neck cowboy-style, or fold it inwards diagonally to about a 6 inch width and wrap it once or twice around my neck. That's about it. I mainly use them outside for warmth (rather than decoration). 

I'd prefer to use a silk scarf (since they are easier to manipulate) for more creative/complicated ways to wear a scarf.


----------



## PJW5813

I agree, there is a lot of a 140 scarf.
I also agree that the cowboy style works best and that fancy knotting is not the best thing to do.
Do get them out of the box and use them - there's no point having them just to provide food for moths.


----------



## Louis74

I wear my 140cm scarves a few different ways:

Cowboy style
Folded into a long strip along the diagonal and wrapped around my neck (no ends showing, like an infiniti scarf)
Folded into a long strip along the diagonal and tied like a normal scarf (I like the simple Parisian knot personally)


----------



## Tony Yang

Ulf said:


> I bought the same size, colour and leather a few months ago, and I couldn't be happier with it! It fits my 15 inch MacBook Pro and everything else I need during the day. It hangs really close to the body and is extremely comfortable to carry, so they must've put some extra thought behind the engineering (if you can call it that).



I totally agree. I think a lot of design thought was put into the Cityback. It looks great from every side, and the straps are the best strap design I have ever seen on a backpack. Did you buy yours from Florida by any chance? I only know 2, and the other Plomb one got sold in Florida.


----------



## ghoztz

MrH said:


> Big K meeting small k [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji4]
> View attachment 3501563



I want both!! haha


----------



## ghoztz

Strut said:


> FALL VIBES w/ BLACK KC




Totally in love with your outfit!! That coat is beautiful and your Black KC is just so stunning!!


----------



## plastique999




----------



## Del118

My new Double Sens 45 in agate blue/ gull grey


----------



## okiern1981

Del118 said:


> My new Double Sens 45 in agate blue/ gull grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512688



Gorgeous!  I was looking at one of these yesterday.  What are your impressions if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Del118

okiern1981 said:


> Gorgeous!  I was looking at one of these yesterday.  What are your impressions if you don't mind sharing?



I already have the same bag in Izmir blue/ sapphire. Love the clemence leather because it's heavy so it won't slip off your shoulder when carrying. Is my day to day bag and this gull gray colour is gorgeous


----------



## csetcos

Hi guys! After a really, really long search- literally a year- I have finally located the perfect large scale black matte croc GHW CDC! You guys all know how hard it is to find the same variety in size large, let alone in exotics! And to top it off, I'm super picky about the scales. This one is the one to compliment my dark brown Macassar croc GHW CDC- so excited!!!


----------



## hideyoshi

csetcos said:


> Hi guys! After a really, really long search- literally a year- I have finally located the perfect large scale black matte croc GHW CDC! You guys all know how hard it is to find the same variety in size large, let alone in exotics! And to top it off, I'm super picky about the scales. This one is the one to compliment my dark brown Macassar croc GHW CDC- so excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516041
> View attachment 3516042
> View attachment 3516043


Its really beautiful piece !! Happy for you "

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sienna220

csetcos said:


> Hi guys! After a really, really long search- literally a year- I have finally located the perfect large scale black matte croc GHW CDC! You guys all know how hard it is to find the same variety in size large, let alone in exotics! And to top it off, I'm super picky about the scales. This one is the one to compliment my dark brown Macassar croc GHW CDC- so excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516041
> View attachment 3516042
> View attachment 3516043


I understand being picky but it was worth it for this.  Perfect look.


----------



## Sienna220

Del118 said:


> My new Double Sens 45 in agate blue/ gull grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512688


Good choice.  Colors are really modern together


----------



## plastique999




----------



## csetcos

hideyoshi said:


> Its really beautiful piece !! Happy for you "
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app





Sienna220 said:


> I understand being picky but it was worth it for this.  Perfect look.



Thank you, hideyoshi and Sienna220!


----------



## Del118

Just got this Evelyne lll 29 in agate blue


----------



## purplepoodles

aluminum_siren said:


> Any guys into the 140 silk and cashmere (or wool) scarves? I started acquiring them for the beautiful prints and pretty soon I felt like I had too many... somewhere around 10. I never know how to tie them except the one way they always show on hermes.com. I know there are tons of scarf tying tutorials for women but a lot of the knots and such look ridiculous on most men. The cashmere blend ones also seem fragile and snag rather easily. Please someone can convince me to take them out and give them another try?



My DH has a number of 140cm shawls. He wears them folded lengthwise in four then hung round his neck inside a jacket. Only a couple of inches show from under the lapel and down the front which looks just right with his business outfits. 

When it's really really cold he wears them as I do folded lengthwise on the diagonal into a long strip then wrapped around his neck many times.


----------



## csetcos

Del118 said:


> Just got this Evelyne lll 29 in agate blue



Love this color! Would love modeling shots!


----------



## Sycomore

This is how I wear my 140 cm shawls


----------



## Tony Yang

Anyone have the Cityhall or Cabacity bags yet? I want to know how much they can store, weight, basically a review on them. They seems like rlly great bags but seem overshadowed by the Birkins, Sac Depeches, and Shark Bolide.


----------



## PJW5813

I like them both - especially cabacity with its internal bag.
They both look quite stiff and I'm not sure about the zip access to the city hall.
I'd be tempted by a cabacity were it not for my HAC 45.


----------



## csetcos

Antonio Loredo said:


> This is how I wear my 140 cm shawls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516402



How are you knotting this? Looks great! Are you using a ring?



Tony Yang said:


> Anyone have the Cityhall or Cabacity bags yet? I want to know how much they can store, weight, basically a review on them. They seems like rlly great bags but seem overshadowed by the Birkins, Sac Depeches, and Shark Bolide.



I don't have either but I have seen the Cabacity several times- it's HUGE! I wish they had a smaller size.


----------



## aluminum_siren

Antonio Loredo said:


> This is how I wear my 140 cm shawls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516402



This looks amazing. Care to share how your tie it? Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Tony Yang

csetcos said:


> How are you knotting this? Looks great! Are you using a ring?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have either but I have seen the Cabacity several times- it's HUGE! I wish they had a smaller size.



They do! I saw a Cabacity in the Madrid store in 41 size!


----------



## RxBags

Silver kinda day.  SO Galop ring and SS CDC... love the chunky jewelry.  Always looking for more if others have suggestions


----------



## aluminum_siren

RxBags said:


> Silver kinda day.  SO Galop ring and SS CDC... love the chunky jewelry.  Always looking for more if others have suggestions



I have the same CDC but I rarely see any men with the sterling CDC so I am always happy to see them on guys!


----------



## RxBags

The SS CDC is so chunky (and heavy!!) that I would have thought it would be adopted by more men.  Love the look on both genders!


----------



## asterificious

So excited to see many cdc reveal recently. I am obsessed with them. Here are my two new additions from this month


----------



## hideyoshi

asterificious said:


> So excited to see many cdc reveal recently. I am obsessed with them. Here are my two new additions from this month
> 
> View attachment 3521876
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521879


Luxurious !!! 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nacizus

asterificious said:


> So excited to see many cdc reveal recently. I am obsessed with them. Here are my two new additions from this month
> 
> View attachment 3521876
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521879


What size of you CDC Lizard?? I cant find any CDC Lizard in size Large anywhere....


----------



## ALiteBeat82

asterificious said:


> So excited to see many cdc reveal recently. I am obsessed with them. Here are my two new additions from this month
> 
> View attachment 3521876
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521879



Those are awesome! Congrats.


----------



## WilliamLion

asterificious said:


> So excited to see many cdc reveal recently. I am obsessed with them. Here are my two new additions from this month
> 
> View attachment 3521876
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521879



May I ask the color of the gator one? It looks so beautiful!


----------



## asterificious

hideyoshi said:


> Luxurious !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you =)



nacizus said:


> What size of you CDC Lizard?? I cant find any CDC Lizard in size Large anywhere....


It's size S, I have lanky wrist... 



ALiteBeat82 said:


> Those are awesome! Congrats.


Thank you !!



WilliamLion said:


> May I ask the color of the gator one? It looks so beautiful!


It's Blue Izmir


----------



## ghoztz

asterificious said:


> So excited to see many cdc reveal recently. I am obsessed with them. Here are my two new additions from this month
> 
> View attachment 3521876
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521879



Love the Croc!  What color is it? It is stunning!!


----------



## asterificious

ghoztz said:


> Love the Croc!  What color is it? It is stunning!!



Thank you so much! Its Blue Izmir.


----------



## Serva1

asterificious said:


> So excited to see many cdc reveal recently. I am obsessed with them. Here are my two new additions from this month
> 
> View attachment 3521876
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521879



Congrats on both your new CDCs, they look absolutely stunning! Love the rings on the ombre and the large scales [emoji170]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Wanted to share with the super stylish guys on this thread. Picked up these keepsakes for my son's senior formal. His first H ~ pocket square and tie looking all grown up (proud mumma). Thanks for letting me share on your thread.


----------



## asterificious

HiEndGirl said:


> Wanted to share with the super stylish guys on this thread. Picked up these keepsakes for my son's senior formal. His first H ~ pocket square and tie looking all grown up (proud mumma). Thanks for letting me share on your thread.
> 
> View attachment 3522614
> 
> View attachment 3522615



Omg. What a fabulous pocket square. Is this from the current season??


----------



## HiEndGirl

asterificious said:


> Omg. What a fabulous pocket square. Is this from the current season??



Thank you! I thought the same thing. Its like a still from a superhero movie. I'm not sure what season but I just got it. It's called "Minuit au Faubourg" and the colour is midnight blue/lavender/orange (there are other colour options) 

The best thing is it can be worn lots of different ways. 







These are roughly folded by my lovely SA who was helping me choose but you get the idea of the versatility.


----------



## csetcos

RxBags said:


> Silver kinda day.  SO Galop ring and SS CDC... love the chunky jewelry.  Always looking for more if others have suggestions



RxBags- have you tried the Espionne ring? It's my favorite- unfortunately I will need a size larger than 59 which is the largest made (I have fleshy fingers and wrist!!!).  I think it would go great with your aesthetic.



asterificious said:


> So excited to see many cdc reveal recently. I am obsessed with them. Here are my two new additions from this month
> 
> View attachment 3521876
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521879



So gorgeous!!! These are such beautiful CDCs!



nacizus said:


> What size of you CDC Lizard?? I cant find any CDC Lizard in size Large anywhere....



Same- my SA has been looking for me but so far we are concluding that they were not made in L.  I would love to be proven wrong [emoji6]



HiEndGirl said:


> Wanted to share with the super stylish guys on this thread. Picked up these keepsakes for my son's senior formal. His first H ~ pocket square and tie looking all grown up (proud mumma). Thanks for letting me share on your thread.
> 
> View attachment 3522614
> 
> View attachment 3522615



You should be a proud momma!!! Great choices!!!


----------



## Ulf

Tony Yang said:


> I totally agree. I think a lot of design thought was put into the Cityback. It looks great from every side, and the straps are the best strap design I have ever seen on a backpack. Did you buy yours from Florida by any chance? I only know 2, and the other Plomb one got sold in Florida.


I bought mine from hermes.com at the beginning of June, actually.


----------



## HiEndGirl

csetcos said:


> You should be a proud momma!!! Great choices!!!



Thank you [emoji177] so much fun shopping in this range. Gorgeous prints to choose from [emoji4]


----------



## Bethc

I wanted to add this here, it's not me, but a pocket square I bought for a friend... I couldn't decide which to get, so I went with Pegasus in the same colorway I have in a shawl. He decided to wear it to a big event, couldn't decide how to style it, then bought an entirely new outfit for the occasion and I think he looked amazing!!


----------



## averagejoe

HiEndGirl said:


> Thank you! I thought the same thing. Its like a still from a superhero movie. I'm not sure what season but I just got it. It's called "Minuit au Faubourg" and the colour is midnight blue/lavender/orange (there are other colour options)
> 
> The best thing is it can be worn lots of different ways.
> 
> View attachment 3522630
> 
> View attachment 3522631
> 
> View attachment 3522632
> 
> These are roughly folded by my lovely SA who was helping me choose but you get the idea of the versatility.





Bethc said:


> I wanted to add this here, it's not me, but a pocket square I bought for a friend... I couldn't decide which to get, so I went with Pegasus in the same colorway I have in a shawl. He decided to wear it to a big event, couldn't decide how to style it, then bought an entirely new outfit for the occasion and I think he looked amazing!!



Wow those are some seriously awesome pocket squares! I know where to get my next one! I'm also learning some nice styling tips from you guys!


----------



## RxBags

csetcos said:


> RxBags- have you tried the Espionne ring? It's my favorite- unfortunately I will need a size larger than 59 which is the largest made (I have fleshy fingers and wrist!!!).  I think it would go great with your aesthetic.
> 
> 
> 
> So gorgeous!!! These are such beautiful CDCs!
> 
> 
> 
> Same- my SA has been looking for me but so far we are concluding that they were not made in L.  I would love to be proven wrong [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> You should be a proud momma!!! Great choices!!!




Thanks csetcos... I have tried the Espionne and I do really like it... but I haven't happened upon one that'll fit me.  I had to SO that Galop ring so that it fit my pointer finger and the markup was 35%, so I'm a little more gun shy in doing a SO for silver now.  Haha.  But thank you for the suggestion... I may have to look for a Espionne for my pinky, which I would be open to!  (BTW, I'm VERY envious of your collection!  )


----------



## HiEndGirl

averagejoe said:


> Wow those are some seriously awesome pocket squares! I know where to get my next one! I'm also learning some nice styling tips from you guys!



Wow. Seriously flattered averagejoe! [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Bethc said:


> I wanted to add this here, it's not me, but a pocket square I bought for a friend... I couldn't decide which to get, so I went with Pegasus in the same colorway I have in a shawl. He decided to wear it to a big event, couldn't decide how to style it, then bought an entirely new outfit for the occasion and I think he looked amazing!!



Another fabulous print!! and I'm currently lusting over the H safari prints so this zebra Pegasus is TDF.


----------



## plastique999




----------



## csetcos

RxBags said:


> Thanks csetcos... I have tried the Espionne and I do really like it... but I haven't happened upon one that'll fit me.  I had to SO that Galop ring so that it fit my pointer finger and the markup was 35%, so I'm a little more gun shy in doing a SO for silver now.  Haha.  But thank you for the suggestion... I may have to look for a Espionne for my pinky, which I would be open to!  (BTW, I'm VERY envious of your collection!  )



Thank you RxBags! We are a community here that understands one another- such a great thing! [emoji8]



plastique999 said:


> View attachment 3523668


Great look!


----------



## MrH

Toodoo arrived and happy day [emoji173]️️[emoji8][emoji173]️️


----------



## PIPET83

My new B40 sellier


----------



## asterificious

PIPET83 said:


> My new B40 sellier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524171
> View attachment 3524172


very sleek, I love it !!


----------



## asterificious

MrH said:


> Toodoo arrived and happy day [emoji173]️️[emoji8][emoji173]️️
> View attachment 3523784
> View attachment 3523786
> View attachment 3523788
> View attachment 3523789


Such a handsome clutch, but to be honest I am more interested in your ring stacks


----------



## aluminum_siren

PIPET83 said:


> My new B40 sellier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524171
> View attachment 3524172



I love this so much! Hopefully I will hear from my SA soon with the good news [emoji16]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PIPET83 said:


> My new B40 sellier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524171
> View attachment 3524172



I really love your bag! Do you know if it comes in smaller sizes?


----------



## JWiseman

PIPET83 said:


> My new B40 sellier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524171
> View attachment 3524172



OOOOOOHHHHHHH This is the first one I'm seeing, except for the photo they showed when it was "released". I LOVE this !!! Enjoy!


----------



## hermes fans

PIPET83 said:


> My new B40 sellier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524171
> View attachment 3524172


wow! nice! is this the new model? It looks like 'box' leather to me! It's hard to see the stitching, nice!


----------



## okiern1981

And the eBay version of the "sellier"[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PIPET83

obsessedwhermes said:


> I really love your bag! Do you know if it comes in smaller sizes?



Hi, i asked that to My SA. And she told me that it is only available in size 40. Because of the hunter leather it is very hard to work with it in smaller size. Maybe in smaller size it can be made of sombrero , box or epsom like Kelly sellier..


----------



## PIPET83

okiern1981 said:


> And the eBay version of the "sellier"[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524577



Jajaja [emoji28][emoji23]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PIPET83 said:


> Hi, i asked that to My SA. And she told me that it is only available in size 40. Because of the hunter leather it is very hard to work with it in smaller size. Maybe in smaller size it can be made of sombrero , box or epsom like Kelly sellier..



That is really kind of you to ask for me. Thanks for letting me know[emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

PIPET83 said:


> My new B40 sellier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524171
> View attachment 3524172



WOW! and not just the bag


----------



## papertiger

averagejoe said:


> Wow those are some seriously awesome pocket squares! I know where to get my next one! I'm also learning some nice styling tips from you guys!



Zebra Pegasus and Minuit au Faubourg are both so you, they're getting few and far between now so if you want one try not to leave it too long  (and gavs/45s are not always on display so you may have to ask for them).


----------



## averagejoe

papertiger said:


> Zebra Pegasus and Minuit au Faubourg are both so you, they're getting few and far between now so if you want one try not to leave it too long  (and gavs/45s are not always on display so you may have to ask for them).


Thanks for the tip papertiger!


----------



## averagejoe

PIPET83 said:


> My new B40 sellier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524171
> View attachment 3524172


Just W O W!


----------



## PIPET83

Today only my fav bracelet.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji16]


----------



## Tony Yang

Bethc said:


> I wanted to add this here, it's not me, but a pocket square I bought for a friend... I couldn't decide which to get, so I went with Pegasus in the same colorway I have in a shawl. He decided to wear it to a big event, couldn't decide how to style it, then bought an entirely new outfit for the occasion and I think he looked amazing!!


I'm loving the tie, is it Hermes?


----------



## asterificious

My autumn pallete


----------



## hermes fans

asterificious said:


> My autumn pallete
> 
> View attachment 3526414


Nice! What colour is it? It looks green to me


----------



## asterificious

hermes fans said:


> Nice! What colour is it? It looks green to me



Thank you! The bag is in vert veronese and the cdc is in colvert


----------



## LoveBracelet

RxBags said:


> Silver kinda day.  SO Galop ring and SS CDC... love the chunky jewelry.  Always looking for more if others have suggestions


If you like the silver CDC, you would also like the wild Boucle Sellier bracelet too!

Sent from my SM-T710 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hideyoshi

asterificious said:


> My autumn pallete
> 
> View attachment 3526414


Love your birkin " is it size 35? 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## asterificious

hideyoshi said:


> Love your birkin " is it size 35?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you. Yes, this is size 35. 

Are you from Japan?


----------



## RxBags

LoveBracelet said:


> If you like the silver CDC, you would also like the wild Boucle Sellier bracelet too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using PurseForum mobile app



Wow, I'm not familiar with that piece but yes, it's beautiful (the larger, 2-prong version)!  Do you know if it's still in production?  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## dessertfirst

PIPET83 said:


> Today only my fav bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji16]





PIPET83 said:


> Today only my fav bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji16]


Very cool and sophisticaed.


----------



## LoveBracelet

RxBags said:


> Wow, I'm not familiar with that piece but yes, it's beautiful (the larger, 2-prong version)!  Do you know if it's still in production?  Thanks for the suggestion!



I bought mine last year, I guess it's still available. See how it looks compared to the silver CDC:


----------



## Del118

csetcos said:


> Love this color! Would love modeling shots!



Just had the chance to wear it.


----------



## RxBags

LoveBracelet said:


> I bought mine last year, I guess it's still available. See how it looks compared to the silver CDC:



Very nice!!!  [emoji7] LoveBracelet, you have ignited a  search! That's a great stack.


----------



## ghoztz

PIPET83 said:


> My new B40 sellier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524171
> View attachment 3524172




It's super unique!! Congrats, PIPET83!  By the way, is it heavy?


----------



## Tony Yang

One more for the Hermes mc2 Copernic wallet in Blue Marine matte alligator. I love how a watch and wallet is your everyday accessory-- always with you:


----------



## LoveBracelet

RxBags said:


> Very nice!!!  [emoji7] LoveBracelet, you have ignited a  search! That's a great stack.


Well to be honest, I don't stack them usually, it weights half a pound [emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-T710 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RxBags

LoveBracelet said:


> Well to be honest, I don't stack them usually, it weights half a pound [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using PurseForum mobile app



Haha. Yes, I suppose that wouldn't be the most comfortable but def a head turner!


----------



## hideyoshi

asterificious said:


> Thank you. Yes, this is size 35.
> 
> Are you from Japan?


No, i am not. I like Japanese & their foods a lot " 
I love your Birkin & am looking for B35 - now i hv the B40, love it, but sometimes i feel it a bit big & need 35 to change with. 
Do the B35 also heavy & big? Can you use it for evening?

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hideyoshi

My new to me, prelove Kelly 35cm, color: Brique. I'm so happy to hv this bag in my colection " how do you guy think about the color? Its more brownish in person. I can't capture the true color for this bag...


----------



## miah100

Some new additions to the collection:


----------



## qubed

miah100 said:


> Some new additions to the collection:
> 
> View attachment 3533175
> 
> View attachment 3533168
> View attachment 3533169
> View attachment 3533170
> View attachment 3533171
> View attachment 3533172
> View attachment 3533173
> View attachment 3533174



What size Victoria is that?


----------



## miah100

qubed said:


> What size Victoria is that?



43


----------



## danny123

miah100 said:


> Some new additions to the collection:
> 
> View attachment 3533175
> 
> View attachment 3533168
> View attachment 3533169
> View attachment 3533170
> View attachment 3533171
> View attachment 3533172
> View attachment 3533173
> View attachment 3533174


Love ur Victoria

Can anyone help me
Does anyone have the Victoria 12h version? I'm debating getting it but not sure yet


----------



## EvaRoseThornton

hideyoshi said:


> My new to me, prelove Kelly 35cm, color: Brique. I'm so happy to hv this bag in my colection " how do you guy think about the color? Its more brownish in person. I can't capture the true color for this bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533080


Absolutely gorgeous on the Kelly. I am in love with the earth tones.


----------



## EvaRoseThornton

PIPET83 said:


> My new B40 sellier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524171
> View attachment 3524172


Stunning!


----------



## EvaRoseThornton

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 3507720
> 
> At Apple Store with my B40 GHW and LV cashmere scarf


Beautiful!


----------



## danny123

miah100 said:


> Some new additions to the collection:
> 
> View attachment 3533175
> 
> View attachment 3533168
> View attachment 3533169
> View attachment 3533170
> View attachment 3533171
> View attachment 3533172
> View attachment 3533173
> View attachment 3533174


sorry for commenting twice but still drooling over these pictures haha, love ur style and you seem to have such a nice collection!


----------



## miah100

danny123 said:


> sorry for commenting twice but still drooling over these pictures haha, love ur style and you seem to have such a nice collection!



Haha thank you very much!


----------



## asterificious

hideyoshi said:


> No, i am not. I like Japanese & their foods a lot "
> I love your Birkin & am looking for B35 - now i hv the B40, love it, but sometimes i feel it a bit big & need 35 to change with.
> Do the B35 also heavy & big? Can you use it for evening?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app



Oh, i was wondering if there is any other tpf guys in japan XD 

I dont think the b35 is heavy. Its the right size for my frame. The b40 looks likee a travel bag on me...

For evening you mean for more formal events?


----------



## asterificious

miah100 said:


> Some new additions to the collection:
> 
> View attachment 3533175
> 
> View attachment 3533168
> View attachment 3533169
> View attachment 3533170
> View attachment 3533171
> View attachment 3533172
> View attachment 3533173
> View attachment 3533174



Thats a beautiful coat! Is that also hermes?


----------



## okiern1981

hideyoshi said:


> My new to me, prelove Kelly 35cm, color: Brique. I'm so happy to hv this bag in my colection " how do you guy think about the color? Its more brownish in person. I can't capture the true color for this bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533080



Brique is one of the best colors IMO.  Fantastic piece!


----------



## miah100

asterificious said:


> Thats a beautiful coat! Is that also hermes?



Haha thank you, it's actually from Zara


----------



## asterificious

miah100 said:


> Haha thank you, it's actually from Zara



Oh dear, you make it look so $$$

Proof that a nice accesory will elevate your whole style


----------



## hideyoshi

asterificious said:


> Oh dear, you make it look so $$$
> 
> Proof that a nice accesory will elevate your whole style


I think the same. The coat is so luxurious !!!

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hideyoshi

asterificious said:


> Oh, i was wondering if there is any other tpf guys in japan XD
> 
> I dont think the b35 is heavy. Its the right size for my frame. The b40 looks likee a travel bag on me...
> 
> For evening you mean for more formal events?


Not formal, but like an evening out with friends or family...do you use B35? 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## asterificious

hideyoshi said:


> Not formal, but like an evening out with friends or family...do you use B35?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app



hmm, I don't see why not, although I tend to prefer clutch or cross-body for a night out because for me night out pretty much ends up in a club, and I cant imagine bringing my birkin there


----------



## hideyoshi

asterificious said:


> hmm, I don't see why not, although I tend to prefer clutch or cross-body for a night out because for me night out pretty much ends up in a club, and I cant imagine bringing my birkin there


Haha thanks for your kind reply " 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PJW5813

miah100 said:


> Haha thank you, it's actually from Zara


I thought it had the look of Missoni; it is great!


----------



## okiern1981

Two of my recent purchases.  Barenia Aline GM, and Havane Gulliver LaBag
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3534526
View attachment 3534527


----------



## averagejoe

hideyoshi said:


> My new to me, prelove Kelly 35cm, color: Brique. I'm so happy to hv this bag in my colection " how do you guy think about the color? Its more brownish in person. I can't capture the true color for this bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533080


It looks amazing! The colour is easy to match with reddish brown shoes and belts. Congratulations!


----------



## hideyoshi

Going out with my new K35. Its really light weight because of epsom leather. I started love this kind of leather "
The bag changed color by lighting - sometimes its reddish brown, sometimes its light brown or yellow brown - really interesting color !


----------



## asterificious

Contributing with some of my favorite SLGs (*^^*)

View attachment 3536666


----------



## asterificious

Not sure why is it not showing properly (*_*)、let me try again...


----------



## doctor_top

Yesterday I adopted this little Etain B Boy from FSH Paris


----------



## hermes fans

asterificious said:


> Not sure why is it not showing properly (*_*)、let me try again...
> 
> View attachment 3536668


Nice yellow and blue! May we know the colour names please?


----------



## asterificious

hermes fans said:


> Nice yellow and blue! May we know the colour names please?



Thank you! 
The calvi is in cumin, chevre mysore 
And the citizen is in bleu hydra, evercolor


----------



## doctor_top

Shopping reviews , I just found this woman horse shoe belt buckle work on me also


----------



## Prada Prince

Taking my baby Hermes Rodeo out for a spin...


----------



## Prada Prince

Out for brunch with my Birkin 40 Noir Clemence with a BE GM Rodeo and a Noir Paddock with contrast stitching...

View attachment 3538553


View attachment 3538555


View attachment 3538556


----------



## hideyoshi

Prada Prince said:


> Out for brunch with my Birkin 40 Noir Clemence with a BE GM Rodeo and a Noir Paddock with contrast stitching...
> 
> View attachment 3538553
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538555
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538556


Great combination !!!


----------



## Oryx816

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3537065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I adopted this little Etain B Boy from FSH Paris



Congrats on your new B!  Nice to see another member from Thailand!  Sawasdee ka! [emoji3]


----------



## Oryx816

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3537065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I adopted this little Etain B Boy from FSH Paris



Deleted double post.


----------



## Del118

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3537065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I adopted this little Etain B Boy from FSH Paris



May I ask what size is this ? Thanks


----------



## hideyoshi

Please help me to decide ! 
I want to buy a thick leather strap for this epsom K35 (because the original strap is too thin - hard to cross body so i think the thick strap will make it look better & easy to carry). 
Yesterday, I went to LV store & found this strap with 1 side is black leather & 1 side is blue jean like these images. So, what do you guy think? OK or Not good?


----------



## PJW5813

If it were for me I would like it longer for cross body. So I would prefer an adjustable length strap. though just over the shoulder on you it looks a good length.  Is it in the new denim epi? with gold hardware? that matches your Kelly.


----------



## hideyoshi

PJW5813 said:


> If it were for me I would like it longer for cross body. So I would prefer an adjustable length strap. though just over the shoulder on you it looks a good length.  Is it in the new denim epi? with gold hardware? that matches your Kelly.


Thank you. Its denim epi strap, silver HW. My Kelly is paladium HW.


----------



## asterificious

hideyoshi said:


> Thank you. Its denim epi strap, silver HW. My Kelly is paladium HW.



If the HW matches, I think hey look good together!


----------



## asterificious

Sporting my first H silver. Totally in love. The weird thing is I bought it to put on my ring finger but when I tried it at home its too big and fits better on my middle finger instead...


----------



## hideyoshi

asterificious said:


> Sporting my first H silver. Totally in love. The weird thing is I bought it to put on my ring finger but when I tried it at home its too big and fits better on my middle finger instead...
> 
> View attachment 3541203


Love the ring so much ! Is it new design? Thanks for your opinion on the strap for Kelly "


----------



## asterificious

hideyoshi said:


> Love the ring so much ! Is it new design? Thanks for your opinion on the strap for Kelly "



Thank you! I think its been around for a while. Not too sure. Its called the galop PM ring. 

They also have the bracelet in matching design that I am so tempted to get XD


----------



## PJW5813

I agree; as long as the hardware matches, the strap can be anything you think works.
In order to try out the idea I bought an inexpensive, but plain, black canvas strap to go with my BB Kelly sac a depeches.  It looks fine, but I choose not to use it (or any other) because I am concerned about weight pulling on one side of the handle fixings. The newer Kelly bags have proper strap attachment rings; these mean that the weight pulls centrally on the handle fixings.


----------



## Prada Prince

hideyoshi said:


> Please help me to decide !
> I want to buy a thick leather strap for this epsom K35 (because the original strap is too thin - hard to cross body so i think the thick strap will make it look better & easy to carry).
> Yesterday, I went to LV store & found this strap with 1 side is black leather & 1 side is blue jean like these images. So, what do you guy think? OK or Not good?
> View attachment 3541184
> View attachment 3541185
> View attachment 3541186




Yeah, I think it looks good. I really like the LV straps. I got one from the Race Collection for my Fendi Peekaboo, and it is very comfortable on the shoulder. I don't really tend to carry my bags cross body, so can't really advise on that. Hope it helps!


----------



## suziez

asterificious said:


> Sporting my first H silver. Totally in love. The weird thing is I bought it to put on my ring finger but when I tried it at home its too big and fits better on my middle finger instead...
> 
> View attachment 3541203


wow! fantastic


----------



## csetcos

hideyoshi said:


> Please help me to decide !
> I want to buy a thick leather strap for this epsom K35 (because the original strap is too thin - hard to cross body so i think the thick strap will make it look better & easy to carry).
> Yesterday, I went to LV store & found this strap with 1 side is black leather & 1 side is blue jean like these images. So, what do you guy think? OK or Not good?
> View attachment 3541184
> View attachment 3541185
> View attachment 3541186



This looks good! I was going to buy one for my K40 noir but my hardware is gold- so not sure what I will do!


----------



## miah100

Some recent H shots:
Noir CDC
Noir suede boots
Noir brogues 
Noir Evelyne GM
And Noir B35


----------



## miah100

Continued:

Noir Constance belt
Indigo Victoria 43


----------



## PJW5813

You have a great wardrobe and always nicely styled


----------



## doctor_top

Oryx816 said:


> Congrats on your new B!  Nice to see another member from Thailand!  Sawasdee ka! [emoji3]


สวัสดีครับ 



Del118 said:


> May I ask what size is this ? Thanks


He is 40 cm.


----------



## doctor_top

hideyoshi said:


> Please help me to decide !
> I want to buy a thick leather strap for this epsom K35 (because the original strap is too thin - hard to cross body so i think the thick strap will make it look better & easy to carry).
> Yesterday, I went to LV store & found this strap with 1 side is black leather & 1 side is blue jean like these images. So, what do you guy think? OK or Not good?
> View attachment 3541184
> View attachment 3541185
> View attachment 3541186


perfect on you , both sides strap ^^


----------



## asterificious

Omg, love at first sight...


----------



## csetcos

Hi everyone! I went to the annual holiday party/ scarf event at my local H last night. I had so much fun and got a wonderful preview of the new scarves for the season. Although much stronger for women than for men (men's was so great for Fall/Winter), I got to appreciate the amazing designs and color ways coming forth! Also, the art of scarf tying is just amazing. My local store has such talented people!

Some of you may remember that I was torn on whether to purchase a Bleu Izmir Constance wallet when I already have a Bleu Izmir Kelly wallet. I decided to pass and wait for the right one because it would be too redundant for me. Well, I'm glad I did!


The perfect Rouge Grenat C wallet with enamel clasp came in for me! Picked this up and a current season Le Saut H scarf!


----------



## csetcos

Oh! I forgot to post my outfit- Bombay scarf, large scale matte croc GHW CDC, H belt (GHW guilloche), and not pictured argile huge that matches the neutrals in the scarf perfectly!


----------



## hideyoshi

csetcos said:


> Oh! I forgot to post my outfit- Bombay scarf, large scale matte croc GHW CDC, H belt (GHW guilloche), and not pictured argile huge that matches the neutrals in the scarf perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543932


Your outfit is stunning !!
Love your new wallet too


----------



## csetcos

Thank you @hideyoshi! And I meant to say swift argile jige- not "huge" [emoji23]


----------



## asterificious

csetcos said:


> Oh! I forgot to post my outfit- Bombay scarf, large scale matte croc GHW CDC, H belt (GHW guilloche), and not pictured argile huge that matches the neutrals in the scarf perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543932



You pulled off that scarf so nicely. I have the same one in yellow/green cw but still experimenting (´Д` )


----------



## csetcos

@asterificious I would love to see your results! Here's to more of us posting scarf pics and inspiring each other!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my new ombré lizard CDC to lunch, accompanied by my beige alligator Gucci... 




With my baby Rodeo, trying on new shoes in the Harrods sale...


----------



## csetcos

Love that CDC!!!


----------



## hideyoshi

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my new ombré lizard CDC to lunch, accompanied by my beige alligator Gucci...
> 
> View attachment 3545355
> 
> 
> With my baby Rodeo, trying on new shoes in the Harrods sale...
> 
> View attachment 3545356


That bag looks great on you ! Love your CDC too "

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hideyoshi

miah100 said:


> Some recent H shots:
> Noir CDC
> Noir suede boots
> Noir brogues
> Noir Evelyne GM
> And Noir B35
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542487
> View attachment 3542488
> View attachment 3542489
> View attachment 3542490
> View attachment 3542491


I am considering to buy B35 in black because of your pics ahihi love your style very much !!


----------



## RxBags

hideyoshi said:


> I am considering to buy B35 in black because of your pics ahihi love your style very much !!



Agreed!  May I ask how tall you are, miah?  I've always just considered 40 but 35 looks pretty proportional to you. Great looks!


----------



## doctor_top




----------



## MrH

This baby is coming with me [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## junsheng9

Behapi with the kid bracelet.


----------



## asterificious

junsheng9 said:


> Behapi with the kid bracelet.



Loving this combo!!

Never cared for the kid bracelet, but this pic might've changed my mind


----------



## asterificious

Wearing my chaine d'ancre. I love this bracelet as an accent to a simple white shirt.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my Orange Poppy Rodeo PM and Ombre Lizard CDC...


----------



## doctor_top

Working weekend boy  Kelly 40


----------



## csetcos

Random question- anyone know if they still make Flag or Club birkins? I picked up a flag Kelly wallet earlier in the year and when I did my SO, it wasn't an option- just curious!


----------



## Beantownman

Clic H in matte black, Hapi 3 and John Hardy classic chain stacked


----------



## bagidiotic

csetcos said:


> Random question- anyone know if they still make Flag or Club birkins? I picked up a flag Kelly wallet earlier in the year and when I did my SO, it wasn't an option- just curious!


No 
Stop production


----------



## csetcos

bagidiotic said:


> No
> Stop production



Thanks @bagidiotic!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Beantownman said:


> View attachment 3551346
> 
> 
> Clic H in matte black, Hapi 3 and John Hardy classic chain stacked


I love the black and silver combination!


----------



## enza991

asterificious said:


> Wearing my chaine d'ancre. I love this bracelet as an accent to a simple white shirt.
> 
> View attachment 3551078


love it!! If i can ask you,which size is it?


----------



## asterificious

enza991 said:


> love it!! If i can ask you,which size is it?



Thank you. Mine is in the GM size , 12 links.


----------



## enza991

asterificious said:


> Thank you. Mine is in the GM size , 12 links.


Thank you so much!!Looks really classy


----------



## LoveBracelet

asterificious said:


> Wearing my chaine d'ancre. I love this bracelet as an accent to a simple white shirt.
> 
> View attachment 3551078


I adore this bracelet too, I'll shorten mine so it will look tight like yours, that's much better for guys IMO.


----------



## Del118

So happy to have this seasonal #Histoire #Naturelle card holder with #elephant design in #alligator leather.[emoji8]


----------



## asterificious

Del118 said:


> So happy to have this seasonal #Histoire #Naturelle card holder with #elephant design in #alligator leather.[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553529



Oh how beautiful. 
Would you mind taking a shot of it when it is filled with catds?


----------



## Del118

asterificious said:


> Oh how beautiful.
> Would you mind taking a shot of it when it is filled with catds?


One with full 3cards , one with 2 cards


----------



## miah100

Some recent H shots


----------



## csetcos

Ok- inspired by a fellow TPFer to try my new maxi twilly! Tout en carré chevron!


----------



## Beantownman

averagejoe said:


> I love the black and silver combination!



Thanks! I had been debating about getting the Hapi in red or blue. But am happy to have kept it simple.


----------



## PJW5813

miah100 said:


> Some recent H shots



I wonder if the Jypsiere gets  forgotten because of the high profile of Ks, Bs, HACs or Evelynes


----------



## Ulf

Well, well, well... I almost can't believe it, but I finally got my HAC! I ordered this in clemence leather at my local Hermès four years ago and should've gotten it within six months up to a year. I guess that Hermès Paris either didn't honor this order, or my local store intentionally or accidentally sold it to someone else. Who knows? I had already given up waiting a looong time ago, and I almost got a bit pissed when I got the call (even though this and the other SAs are lovely). I figured I'd regret it if I turned it down though, so I bought it. It seems like the leather is actually not clemence, but a very subtly veined togo – works for me!


----------



## asterificious

Ulf said:


> Well, well, well... I almost can't believe it, but I finally got my HAC! I ordered this in clemence leather at my local Hermès four years ago and should've gotten it within six months up to a year. I guess that Hermès Paris either didn't honor this order, or my local store intentionally or accidentally sold it to someone else. Who knows? I had already given up waiting a looong time ago, and I almost got a bit pissed when I got the call (even though this and the other SAs are lovely). I figured I'd regret it if I turned it down though, so I bought it. It seems like the leather is actually not clemence, but a very subtly veined togo – works for me!



What a handsome bag!! May I ask what size is it?

But 4 years?! I would have been pissed as well... Did they at least acknowledged it??

I wonder if they actually remembered or did you have to ask them about the order?


----------



## Ulf

Thanks; it's 40 cm. They did acknowledge that it was a long time ago, but I haven't asked about it in years. They actually have offered me some other colours, like brown, but it's not what I want. I would've jumped at the chance of getting an indigo, or some other almost black colour, but I'm really happy with true black!

I'd love to get a black/navy toile one, and I wish they'd still make the 36 cm size – that would be _perfect_.


----------



## Ulf

I'm fairly certain that this is togo because of the subtle veining...


----------



## RxBags

Ulf said:


> I'm fairly certain that this is togo because of the subtle veining...



Absolutely classic. Proportions to you are great. May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## Ulf

RxBags said:


> Absolutely classic. Proportions to you are great. May I ask how tall you are?



Thanks; I'm 1,71 m/5'7.


----------



## oldbag16

Your HAC is beautiful!  Well worth the exceptionally long wait.


----------



## averagejoe

Ulf said:


> Well, well, well... I almost can't believe it, but I finally got my HAC! I ordered this in clemence leather at my local Hermès four years ago and should've gotten it within six months up to a year. I guess that Hermès Paris either didn't honor this order, or my local store intentionally or accidentally sold it to someone else. Who knows? I had already given up waiting a looong time ago, and I almost got a bit pissed when I got the call (even though this and the other SAs are lovely). I figured I'd regret it if I turned it down though, so I bought it. It seems like the leather is actually not clemence, but a very subtly veined togo – works for me!





Ulf said:


> I'm fairly certain that this is togo because of the subtle veining...


!!! 

I LOVE all-black dressing. You nailed the look, especially with your gorgeous new HAC.


----------



## bagidiotic

Ulf said:


> Well, well, well... I almost can't believe it, but I finally got my HAC! I ordered this in clemence leather at my local Hermès four years ago and should've gotten it within six months up to a year. I guess that Hermès Paris either didn't honor this order, or my local store intentionally or accidentally sold it to someone else. Who knows? I had already given up waiting a looong time ago, and I almost got a bit pissed when I got the call (even though this and the other SAs are lovely). I figured I'd regret it if I turned it down though, so I bought it. It seems like the leather is actually not clemence, but a very subtly veined togo – works for me! [emoji2]


Absolutely  stunning  hac
You  rock this bag


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Ulf said:


> I'm fairly certain that this is togo because of the subtle veining...



Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## fabuleux

Ulf said:


> Well, well, well... I almost can't believe it, but I finally got my HAC! I ordered this in clemence leather at my local Hermès four years ago and should've gotten it within six months up to a year. I guess that Hermès Paris either didn't honor this order, or my local store intentionally or accidentally sold it to someone else. Who knows? I had already given up waiting a looong time ago, and I almost got a bit pissed when I got the call (even though this and the other SAs are lovely). I figured I'd regret it if I turned it down though, so I bought it. It seems like the leather is actually not clemence, but a very subtly veined togo – works for me!


Looks great!


----------



## Serva1

Ulf said:


> I'm fairly certain that this is togo because of the subtle veining...



This bag is gorgeous, especially for a guy, congrats [emoji7]


----------



## Ulf

averagejoe said:


> !!!
> 
> I LOVE all-black dressing. You nailed the look, especially with your gorgeous new HAC.


Thanks!  I wear a lot of Yohji Yamamoto (along with some CdG) and often all black.


----------



## baguette.

Merry Christmas everyone
Greetings from Tokyo


----------



## alterego

Because I love a good parfum sampler. Eau de Merveilles is life!


----------



## csetcos

Merry Christmas, gents!!! [emoji521][emoji319][emoji320][emoji173]️


----------



## Prada Prince

Hope everyone had a good Christmas break so far... 

Moseying in Knightsbridge with my Birkin 40 and Ombre Lizard CDC...


----------



## nacizus

Prada Prince said:


> Hope everyone had a good Christmas break so far...
> 
> Moseying in Knightsbridge with my Birkin 40 and Ombre Lizard CDC...
> 
> View attachment 3558311
> View attachment 3558312


like your Ombre CDC ...I would wonder what size of your CDC bracelet?.......give me some hope since i long long find for Large size of Ombre CDC???.
My SA say there's only make Small size.......


----------



## Prada Prince

nacizus said:


> like your Ombre CDC ...I would wonder what size of your CDC bracelet?.......give me some hope since i long long find for Large size of Ombre CDC???.
> My SA say there's only make Small size.......



Thanks. It's a size L. I was told by the SAs that it's pretty rare to get exotic CDCs in L, and even less so for the Ombré ones... Which is why I snapped it up when I got the chance! 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Prada Prince

On my way out to the shops...


----------



## okiern1981

Barenia Sherpa.  Found it mislabeled as Box calf.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3559226


----------



## Prada Prince

Presenting my latest acquisition today, the Charniere bracelet in GHW and black alligator...


----------



## miah100

Prada Prince said:


> Presenting my latest acquisition today, the Charniere bracelet in GHW and black alligator...
> 
> View attachment 3559260



Love it!


----------



## Luvbolide

Ulf said:


> Well, well, well... I almost can't believe it, but I finally got my HAC! I ordered this in clemence leather at my local Hermès four years ago and should've gotten it within six months up to a year. I guess that Hermès Paris either didn't honor this order, or my local store intentionally or accidentally sold it to someone else. Who knows? I had already given up waiting a looong time ago, and I almost got a bit pissed when I got the call (even though this and the other SAs are lovely). I figured I'd regret it if I turned it down though, so I bought it. It seems like the leather is actually not clemence, but a very subtly veined togo – works for me!




Perfect size - love it with the PHW - looks very sharp!!!  Well worth the wait!


----------



## Ulf

okiern1981 said:


> Barenia Sherpa.  Found it mislabeled as Box calf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559226


Your attachment doesn't show. But anyway, the Sherpa backpack is really nice. I probably would've bought one myself (if I could've found a black one, big enough to hold my laptop) if Hermès hadn't released the Cityback. It's the best backpack ever for me.


----------



## Ulf

Luvbolide said:


> Perfect size - love it with the PHW - looks very sharp!!!  Well worth the wait!


Thanks! I figured I wasn't ever going to get one, so I was surprised when I got the call. I stopped waiting a long time ago... I've been offered browns in Paris and NY, but never black. 

I almost had a meltdown when I was going to pay for it, because my cc was declined for some reason. Maybe it was some security thing. They divided the cost in several smaller transactions which did work. Strange!


----------



## asterificious

Prada Prince said:


> Presenting my latest acquisition today, the Charniere bracelet in GHW and black alligator...
> 
> View attachment 3559260



Ooo how interesting, i didnt know this bracelet comes in exotic as well. Congrats!


----------



## asterificious

Ulf said:


> Thanks! I figured I wasn't ever going to get one, so I was surprised when I got the call. I stopped waiting a long time ago... I've been offered browns in Paris and NY, but never black.
> 
> I almost had a meltdown when I was going to pay for it, because my cc was declined for some reason. Maybe it was some security thing. They divided the cost in several smaller transactions which did work. Strange!



That happens to me all the time at H. Even when i only bought a scarf, my SA has to call the cc company and confirm that it was indeed me to unlock the security. [emoji15]


----------



## Bostonjetset

New Pani La Shar Pawnee bandana from FW16.


----------



## okiern1981

Ulf said:


> Your attachment doesn't show. But anyway, the Sherpa backpack is really nice. I probably would've bought one myself (if I could've found a black one, big enough to hold my laptop) if Hermès hadn't released the Cityback. It's the best backpack ever for me.



Eeep!  Let's try that again, shall we?


----------



## Luvbolide

Ulf said:


> Thanks! I figured I wasn't ever going to get one, so I was surprised when I got the call. I stopped waiting a long time ago... I've been offered browns in Paris and NY, but never black.
> 
> I almost had a meltdown when I was going to pay for it, because my cc was declined for some reason. Maybe it was some security thing. They divided the cost in several smaller transactions which did work. Strange!




The black is perfection - brown wouldn't have the same snap (or course I live in black so I always think black is perfection!)  Excellent choice!


----------



## csetcos

Prada Prince said:


> Presenting my latest acquisition today, the Charniere bracelet in GHW and black alligator...
> 
> View attachment 3559260





Bostonjetset said:


> New Pani La Shar Pawnee bandana from FW16.
> 
> View attachment 3559322



Love both of these pictures so much!!! Congrats and well-worn, gents!


----------



## Del118

Irving shoe with matching CDC belt buckle


----------



## Bostonjetset

csetcos said:


> Love both of these pictures so much!!! Congrats and well-worn, gents!


Thank you my dear Csetcos!


----------



## baguette.

New Year for a change


----------



## bagidiotic

baguette. said:


> New Year for a change


Wow  fantastic  combo


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing the Bleu Malte Rodeo MM and the Charniere GHW Alligator bracelet today...


----------



## suziez

baguette. said:


> New Year for a change


Beautiful


----------



## Tony Yang

junsheng9 said:


> Behapi with the kid bracelet.


I'm thinking about getting the Blue Paon Swift Leather Kid bracelet!


----------



## Prada Prince

Taking another of my Bi-colour ponies out for a ride...


----------



## baguette.

Sac à Dépêches 38 
étoupe


----------



## asterificious

Pls delete this one. Thanks.


----------



## asterificious

Omg same mistake


----------



## asterificious

Hermes grrr scarf [emoji199]
So sorry for the multiple post ><


----------



## RxBags

December was my H enamel intro month!


----------



## Palladium

RxBags said:


> Silver kinda day.  SO Galop ring and SS CDC... love the chunky jewelry.  Always looking for more if others have suggestions



What size is this sterling CDC?  I tried to get one a while back but it seemed like all of them were small size.  Didn't fit my 7-7.5" wrist.  I thought about having a jeweler cut it into 4 pieces and inserting silver segments to make it bigger, but I was like Oh well. 

 I tried on a galop ring recently that was too small as well and the SA recommended that I take it to a jeweler to be resized.  (I'd do this, but I was surprised they suggested it.)


----------



## RxBags

Palladium said:


> What size is this sterling CDC?  I tried to get one a while back but it seemed like all of them were small size.  Didn't fit my 7-7.5" wrist.  I thought about having a jeweler cut it into 4 pieces and inserting silver segments to make it bigger, but I was like Oh well.
> 
> I tried on a galop ring recently that was too small as well and the SA recommended that I take it to a jeweler to be resized.  (I'd do this, but I was surprised they suggested it.)



Hi, the SS CDC is an XL. I bought it in Paris but I've seen larger sizes in my local boutique in CA. I don't think it's that rare in a larger size, but perhaps I'm wrong. My wrist is a little smaller than 7" but the XL was comfortable since it's so heavy (I wanted some movement). I have an SA that regularly searches cross country for items I'm interested in, so I'm sure your SA could do the same for a larger size. 

The galop ring I had to special order. They didn't make in the size I wanted (60) so they offered to special order for me. It was quite a bit of a markup, though!  30%!  Not sure I would have gone for it if I knew beforehand but I really do like it. Good luck!


----------



## hideyoshi

Lindy 30 crocodile


----------



## mushashi415

hideyoshi said:


> Lindy 30 crocodile
> 
> View attachment 3572244



Beautiful   Can you pair a pic holding the bag?  Thanks


----------



## hideyoshi

mushashi415 said:


> Beautiful   Can you pair a pic holding the bag?  Thanks


Thank you.


----------



## alterego

Amazing croco Lindy!


----------



## mushashi415

hideyoshi said:


> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3572447


Awesome    May I ask how tall are you!?


----------



## hideyoshi

mushashi415 said:


> Awesome    May I ask how tall are you!?


Thanks. I am 165 cm.


----------



## csetcos

Just a quick, casual post! Inspired to use my scarves more this year and snagged an ombré charniere while I was in Toronto on business!


----------



## espimac

Hey guys and gals! I am newer here but would like to ask for your opinion. I'm being offered my first B or K but leaning on the B since most of my bags have straps. It's in Gris mouette with bleu agate lining. Do you think the colour is too feminine for guys? I do love neutrals, but I thought of getting something darker since my Evelyne is in etain and my jypsiere is in etoupe.


----------



## okiern1981

espimac said:


> Hey guys and gals! I am newer here but would like to ask for your opinion. I'm being offered my first B or K but leaning on the B since most of my bags have straps. It's in Gris mouette with bleu agate lining. Do you think the colour is too feminine for guys? I do love neutrals, but I thought of getting something darker since my Evelyne is in etain and my jypsiere is in etoupe.



First of all, congrats on your first B or K!  Warning though:  slippery slope ahead, and you can't have just one!  

Have you googled the two colors?  I've seen both and find them gender neutral to be honest.


----------



## okiern1981

I'm sharing my first Kelly!  She's not here yet, but I'm excited!  Vintage (or is it antique?) K 35 from 1967!


----------



## espimac

okiern1981 said:


> First of all, congrats on your first B or K!  Warning though:  slippery slope ahead, and you can't have just one!
> 
> Have you googled the two colors?  I've seen both and find them gender neutral to be honest.


 
Thank you!! I have seen a similar one online but it's always different in person. I'm also afraid of colour transfer as it keeps on happening on my other bags. The Kelly is in black with the mouette lining but I really want one with no strap. Sadly too,  I was told I can only see one and buy one per year


----------



## okiern1981

espimac said:


> Thank you!! I have seen a similar one online but it's always different in person. I'm also afraid of colour transfer as it keeps on happening on my other bags. The Kelly is in black with the mouette lining but I really want one with no strap. Sadly too,  I was told I can only see one and buy one per year



Wonder if that's a new rule.  I've always heard you can get one top tier (for a lack of a better word) bag every 6 months.  
As for color transfer, I've read here on the forum, that a lexol wipe seems to take care of color transfer.


----------



## Prada Prince

Arm candy on a Monday in the office...


----------



## csetcos

espimac said:


> Hey guys and gals! I am newer here but would like to ask for your opinion. I'm being offered my first B or K but leaning on the B since most of my bags have straps. It's in Gris mouette with bleu agate lining. Do you think the colour is too feminine for guys? I do love neutrals, but I thought of getting something darker since my Evelyne is in etain and my jypsiere is in etoupe.



This combo is gorgeous! I would really jump for this- but at the end of the day, it is about you, your style, and preferences.

When I got my first B I was dead set on Etain only- but was offered gold. I went for it and never regretted at all!  And since then, it has been a very, very slippery slope!!!

Let us know what you choose!!!



Prada Prince said:


> Arm candy on a Monday in the office...
> View attachment 3576242



I love this! I saw one, but with PHW and I prefer the gold- so I am on the lookout!  Nice choice!!!  And thank you for inspiring ME to get my first Charniere!!


----------



## Prada Prince

csetcos said:


> I love this! I saw one, but with PHW and I prefer the gold- so I am on the lookout!  Nice choice!!!  And thank you for inspiring ME to get my first Charniere!!



Aww thanks! And you're welcome. I absolutely love this new line of bracelets...


----------



## PJW5813

espimac said:


> Hey guys and gals! I am newer here but would like to ask for your opinion. I'm being offered my first B or K but leaning on the B since most of my bags have straps. It's in Gris mouette with bleu agate lining. Do you think the colour is too feminine for guys? I do love neutrals, but I thought of getting something darker since my Evelyne is in etain and my jypsiere is in etoupe.



You should have whatever colour you are happy with!
BUT as you have concerns about what us appropriate for a man you would probably be happier with a B40 or even better HAC40


----------



## csetcos

PJW5813 said:


> You should have whatever colour you are happy with!
> BUT as you have concerns about what us appropriate for a man you would probably be happier with a B40 or even better HAC40



This! And you will figure out what works for YOU! I started with a B40, got a B35, got a K40. I've learned that I love the B35 size so much even though the 40s are more popular for guys. 

Also, for me, the HAC 40 is just too big- maybe a 32, but again, not necessarily what is considered popular for guys.

Get what you love and what works for you. The worst is to get such an expensive bag and then not use it! 

And colors are really up to you and your style. Don't think that only dark colors are guy appropriate. I have a raisin B (my fav) that I get so many compliments on, a Bleu Electrique SO pending, and a malachite request. Get what works for you!!


----------



## espimac

PJW5813 said:


> You should have whatever colour you are happy with!
> BUT as you have concerns about what us appropriate for a man you would probably be happier with a B40 or even better HAC40





csetcos said:


> This! And you will figure out what works for YOU! I started with a B40, got a B35, got a K40. I've learned that I love the B35 size so much even though the 40s are more popular for guys.
> 
> Also, for me, the HAC 40 is just too big- maybe a 32, but again, not necessarily what is considered popular for guys.
> 
> Get what you love and what works for you. The worst is to get such an expensive bag and then not use it!
> 
> And colors are really up to you and your style. Don't think that only dark colors are guy appropriate. I have a raisin B (my fav) that I get so many compliments on, a Bleu Electrique SO pending, and a malachite request. Get what works for you!!



Thank you so much! I will definitely check it out before saying No to it since it's always nicer to check it out in person that looking at photos. Will let you know if I decide to get it when it arrives at the store.


----------



## csetcos

Yes please do @espimac!  These bicolors are very special!


----------



## miah100

Recent H shots..


----------



## LoveBracelet

Chaine d'ancre back from polishing / shortening, much better [emoji1]


----------



## Yoshi1296

Did anyone watch the new Menswear show? I absolutely LOVED it. The clothes, bags, shoes, music, environment, everything was great!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Ombré Lizard CDC out to lunch and my Noir alligator Charniere to dinner...


----------



## fatcat2523

My SA was able to find me this gem which is last one in the country. A bit older with P stamp
Bleu orage evelyne TGM


 With my Vert de Gris TGM


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> My SA was able to find me this gem which is last one in the country. A bit older with P stamp
> Bleu orage evelyne TGM
> View attachment 3582096
> 
> With my Vert de Gris TGM
> View attachment 3582097


Great neutral!


----------



## xraytop

Hi guys, this is my first time here with my new leather bracelet just right from the store in Bangkok. Hope u like it.


----------



## okiern1981

She got here today!  K35 retourne.  I have to say, I'm really liking the Kelly!


----------



## hermes fans

fatcat2523 said:


> My SA was able to find me this gem which is last one in the country. A bit older with P stamp
> Bleu orage evelyne TGM
> View attachment 3582096
> 
> With my Vert de Gris TGM
> View attachment 3582097


Bleu Orage is a discontinued colour! Would it be possible to take a picture of this Bleu Orage Evelyne under the sunlight please?


----------



## PJW5813

okiern1981 said:


> She got here today!  K35 retourne.  I have to say, I'm really liking the Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584479



Looking forward to Docride's comment on the leather; could it be b...? or v...n...?
What is the handle like without the LV scarf?


----------



## ForeverInPink

okiern1981 said:


> She got here today!  K35 retourne.  I have to say, I'm really liking the Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584479





PJW5813 said:


> Looking forward to Docride's comment on the leather; could it be b...? or v...n...?
> What is the handle like without the LV scarf?



Love it, congrats! Looks like VN to me [emoji7][emoji173]


----------



## fatcat2523

hermes fans said:


> Bleu Orage is a discontinued colour! Would it be possible to take a picture of this Bleu Orage Evelyne under the sunlight please?



I will in the weekend. I was surprised when I saw the bag.


----------



## okiern1981

PJW5813 said:


> Looking forward to Docride's comment on the leather; could it be b...? or v...n...?
> What is the handle like without the LV scarf?





ForeverInPink said:


> Love it, congrats! Looks like VN to me [emoji7][emoji173]



The handle is in pretty good shape, there's a few loose stitches on the bottom leather that H is hopefully going to repair when I take her to my nearest H store and have her spa'd.  Im thinking VN, box natural or (and this is a long shot) Barenia natural.


----------



## asterificious

Its a random question, but has any of you ever brought a scarf back to H shop and ask them to press iron it? 

I know that they have the machine in the store since they pressed mine when I bought my scarf. It was the last piece on the store and the mannequin was wearing it, so they pressed it for me before wrapping it in the box.


----------



## PJW5813

okiern1981 said:


> The handle is in pretty good shape, there's a few loose stitches on the bottom leather that H is hopefully going to repair when I take her to my nearest H store and have her spa'd.  Im thinking VN, box natural or (and this is a long shot) Barenia natural.



Do take off the scarf then


----------



## ForeverInPink

okiern1981 said:


> The handle is in pretty good shape, there's a few loose stitches on the bottom leather that H is hopefully going to repair when I take her to my nearest H store and have her spa'd.  Im thinking VN, box natural or (and this is a long shot) Barenia natural.



What does the stamp look like? If it's gold or silver then it's probably box (although I don't think box patinas like that). If it's a blind stamp then it's likely VN (or barenia). I have a VN Plume and it looks an awful lot like your K35 so that's where my money's at [emoji12]


----------



## okiern1981

ForeverInPink said:


> What does the stamp look like? If it's gold or silver then it's probably box (although I don't think box patinas like that). If it's a blind stamp then it's likely VN (or barenia). I have a VN Plume and it looks an awful lot like your K35 so that's where my money's at [emoji12]



It's gold.  So...I'm not sure what she is lol!  Thanks for all the fantastic input and thoughts!  I very much appreciate them! [emoji16]


----------



## ForeverInPink

okiern1981 said:


> It's gold.  So...I'm not sure what she is lol!  Thanks for all the fantastic input and thoughts!  I very much appreciate them! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585380



Wow, the plot thickens [emoji33]. In rare instances I have heard of customers requesting a foil stamp for custom VN or barenia bags, but barring that it's probably something else. On closer inspection with the 2nd photo it doesn't look like box either. Maybe swift? What year was the bag made?


----------



## okiern1981

ForeverInPink said:


> Wow, the plot thickens [emoji33]. In rare instances I have heard of customers requesting a foil stamp for custom VN or barenia bags, but barring that it's probably something else. On closer inspection with the 2nd photo it doesn't look like box either. Maybe swift? What year was the bag made?



1964, T stamp without a circle or a square.  So, she's 53 years old.  Swift wasn't around back then.  So I'm inclined to say Barenia, Box Natural or Vache Natural with a foil stamp.  It's a mystery!  Lol.


----------



## tannfran

okiern1981 said:


> 1964, T stamp without a circle or a square.  So, she's 53 years old.  Swift wasn't around back then.  So I'm inclined to say Barenia, Box Natural or Vache Natural with a foil stamp.  It's a mystery!  Lol.



I had a 1950 vache natural bag with gold stamp.  It looked very much like yours so think this is VN.  Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## PJW5813

Is £15,325.00 being asked on VestiareCollective for a 45cm Bolide Shark a little excessive?


----------



## bagidiotic

PJW5813 said:


> Is £15,325.00 being asked on VestiareCollective for a 45cm Bolide Shark a little excessive?


Not only yes but very 
 unless you are  very desperate for this smiley


----------



## Yoshi1296

PJW5813 said:


> Is £15,325.00 being asked on VestiareCollective for a 45cm Bolide Shark a little excessive?



Woah are they really going for that much? That's crazy! But at the same time I'm not surprised since they are SUPER rare. 

If you really love it and know you will use it then go for it! But for me personally, I don't think I would spend that much.


----------



## fatcat2523

hermes fans said:


> Bleu Orage is a discontinued colour! Would it be possible to take a picture of this Bleu Orage Evelyne under the sunlight please?



Here are the pictures, it's hard to capture the color


----------



## danny123

PJW5813 said:


> Is £15,325.00 being asked on VestiareCollective for a 45cm Bolide Shark a little excessive?


Saw that too
such a fun bag
but yes, the asking price is way too high, I doubt it will sell


----------



## VertBronze

PJW5813 said:


> Is £15,325.00 being asked on VestiareCollective for a 45cm Bolide Shark a little excessive?



They have sold for around $25,000 USD on auction, so this is actually a good deal at the current exchange rate comparatively.


----------



## sweilun

My vintage box bearn wallet in noisette and new butler leather calvi with blue colvert chèvre lining [emoji16]. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## danny123

sweilun said:


> View attachment 3587926
> 
> 
> My vintage box bearn wallet in noisette and new butler leather calvi with blue colvert chèvre lining [emoji16].
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Love this!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

sweilun said:


> View attachment 3587926
> 
> 
> My vintage box bearn wallet in noisette and new butler leather calvi with blue colvert chèvre lining [emoji16].
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wow! Your SLGs look so cool and classic! [emoji8]


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Here are the pictures, it's hard to capture the color
> View attachment 3587492
> 
> View attachment 3587494


The colour is really lovely, and the leather looks so soft!


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> The colour is really lovely, and the leather looks so soft!



Thank you. The leather is very soft on this one not sure why


----------



## doves75

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you. The leather is very soft on this one not sure why



Oh we are twin, although I might have to depart with it


----------



## fatcat2523

doves75 said:


> Oh we are twin, although I might have to depart with it



Something you don't like with Evelyne TGM?


----------



## RxBags

A little color to an otherwise gloomy outfit. Terre battue HAC 40 PHW.


----------



## doves75

fatcat2523 said:


> Something you don't like with Evelyne TGM?



Oh...actually I love it. One time I was in a boutique and a customer keep looking at my bag. Felt awkward but then I heard he asked the SA if she has a bag exactly like mine. The reason why I might need to depart with it is because I rarely uses it. May be less than 10 times since I acquired it in 2013/14. Also, I need an extra fund to buy my dream watch [emoji4]


----------



## styletrauma

Yoshi1296 said:


> Woah are they really going for that much? That's crazy! But at the same time I'm not surprised since they are SUPER rare.
> 
> If you really love it and know you will use it then go for it! But for me personally, I don't think I would spend that much.



Quite crazy in my opinion. I was offered one in bleu nuit and the retail price is $12,800. I loved how it looked but I realized I would never use it much compared to birkin / HAC.


----------



## asterificious

Yoshi1296 said:


> Woah are they really going for that much? That's crazy! But at the same time I'm not surprised since they are SUPER rare.
> 
> If you really love it and know you will use it then go for it! But for me personally, I don't think I would spend that much.



I didnt know it was that rare. I have seen it at least two or three times on display [emoji15]


----------



## Prada Prince

Out in town with my Noir B40, Jaune d'or Rodeo MM and Noir Paddock...


----------



## danny123

Prada Prince said:


> Out in town with my Noir B40, Jaune d'or Rodeo MM and Noir Paddock...
> 
> View attachment 3595625
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595626


love the black on black with the paddock  charm
very nice outfit!!


----------



## Sycomore

Prada Prince said:


> Out in town with my Noir B40, Jaune d'or Rodeo MM and Noir Paddock...
> 
> View attachment 3595625
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595626



Love the bag and how you "dressed" it up  
How do you feel about the weight of your Birkin? Is it something you got used to? Do you carry a lot inside?


----------



## miah100

Prada Prince said:


> Out in town with my Noir B40, Jaune d'or Rodeo MM and Noir Paddock...
> 
> View attachment 3595625
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595626



Love your horseshoe charm!


----------



## Prada Prince

Sycomore said:


> Love the bag and how you "dressed" it up
> How do you feel about the weight of your Birkin? Is it something you got used to? Do you carry a lot inside?



Thanks! Yeah it is quite a heavy bag on its own, and I try not to carry too much in there because I didn't want the handles tugging on the body of the bag itself, if that makes sense. Ended up chucking my umbrella out before leaving the house to lighten the load lol...


----------



## snowbuns

RxBags said:


> A little color to an otherwise gloomy outfit. Terre battue HAC 40 PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591262
> View attachment 3591305
> View attachment 3591306


So this is how you got ripped, carrying that huge HAC around? Im quitting the gym and getting one


----------



## Strut




----------



## RxBags

snowbuns said:


> So this is how you got ripped, carrying that huge HAC around? Im quitting the gym and getting one



hardly "ripped"... working on it as summer is coming, though. Hehe. But yes, I support an HAC as opposed to the gym [emoji57]


----------



## Hermezzy

Strut said:


>


Stunning...the photo is a true art piece...as is the bag!


----------



## Mali_

I was just thinking that it looks like a magazine pic....stunning, really...


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Noir Alligator Charniere bracelet to dinner...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Have not posted for a very long time (as I do have a day job haha)...
Coin purse in bleu de malte
Guernsey card case in bleu paon
Citizen twill long wallet in Prune


----------



## Hermezzy

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my Noir Alligator Charniere bracelet to dinner...
> 
> View attachment 3603055
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603056


This is very beautiful. I love charnieres and this one is riveting.  You wear it well.  Congrats!!


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Have not posted for a very long time (as I do have a day job haha)...
> Coin purse in bleu de malte
> Guernsey card case in bleu paon
> Citizen twill long wallet in Prune


To me there are no companies that do SLGs as beautifully as H.  Each one is a masterpiece in miniature...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermezzy said:


> To me there are no companies that do SLGs as beautifully as H.  Each one is a masterpiece in miniature...


Agree!


----------



## Louis74

Bolide Relax 45 in black sakkam leather, Caducée Rock scarf in black/gray, and silver Tandrika Touareg belt buckle on a black sombrero leather strap.


----------



## americanroyal89

From my Instagram 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Matte black clic H


----------



## danny123

Louis74 said:


> Bolide Relax 45 in black sakkam leather, Caducée Rock scarf in black/gray, and silver Tandrika Touareg belt buckle on a black sombrero leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 3608622


So stylish! Love the Bolide Relax, it looks great on you!!
love the way you wear your scarf as well   
dare i say it looks even better than some of the modeling shots of the mens scarves on the hermes website


----------



## Louis74

danny123 said:


> So stylish! Love the Bolide Relax, it looks great on you!!
> love the way you wear your scarf as well
> dare i say it looks even better than some of the modeling shots of the mens scarves on the hermes website



Thanks so much! The Bolide Relax is a great bag, and so light!


----------



## poondine

Louis74 said:


> Bolide Relax 45 in black sakkam leather, Caducée Rock scarf in black/gray, and silver Tandrika Touareg belt buckle on a black sombrero leather strap.



Great outfit and Bolide! How is your Cabacity holding up?


----------



## Louis74

poondine said:


> Great outfit and Bolide! How is your Cabacity holding up?



I did not get the Cabacity yet, but it is still on my wishlist.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Sunny winter day in Toronto 
Carrying my Hermes Evln III GM in Gris Toutourelle Clemence
Hermes Carre Geant 140 "Lalbhai"
Bleu de Gris cashmere overcoat (Custom-tailored piece)
Beige cord trousers by Club Monaco
Dark brown woven leather dip dyed leather shoes by Officine Creative


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Louis74 said:


> Bolide Relax 45 in black sakkam leather, Caducée Rock scarf in black/gray, and silver Tandrika Touareg belt buckle on a black sombrero leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 3608622



Ooo I love that Bolide! And the way you carried it. So stylish!


----------



## danny123

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Sunny winter day in Toronto
> Carrying my Hermes Evln III GM in Gris Toutourelle Clemence
> Hermes Carre Geant 140 "Lalbhai"
> Bleu de Gris cashmere overcoat (Custom-tailored piece)
> Beige cord trousers by Club Monaco
> Dark brown woven leather dip dyed leather shoes by Officine Creative




wow so stylish as well, such lovely colours
LOVE your scarf and I can only imagine how comfy a custom tailored cashmere coat would be!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

danny123 said:


> wow so stylish as well, such lovely colours
> LOVE your scarf and I can only imagine how comfy a custom tailored cashmere coat would be!


Thanks and cheers


----------



## Louis74

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Sunny winter day in Toronto
> Carrying my Hermes Evln III GM in Gris Toutourelle Clemence
> Hermes Carre Geant 140 "Lalbhai"
> Bleu de Gris cashmere overcoat (Custom-tailored piece)
> Beige cord trousers by Club Monaco
> Dark brown woven leather dip dyed leather shoes by Officine Creative



That coat is awesome!


----------



## bagidiotic

Louis74 said:


> Bolide Relax 45 in black sakkam leather, Caducée Rock scarf in black/gray, and silver Tandrika Touareg belt buckle on a black sombrero leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 3608622


Very masculine  look


----------



## bagidiotic

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Sunny winter day in Toronto [emoji2]
> Carrying my Hermes Evln III GM in Gris Toutourelle Clemence
> Hermes Carre Geant 140 "Lalbhai"
> Bleu de Gris cashmere overcoat (Custom-tailored piece)
> Beige cord trousers by Club Monaco
> Dark brown woven leather dip dyed leather shoes by Officine Creative


Prefect  ootd


----------



## Sycomore

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Sunny winter day in Toronto
> Carrying my Hermes Evln III GM in Gris Toutourelle Clemence
> Hermes Carre Geant 140 "Lalbhai"
> Bleu de Gris cashmere overcoat (Custom-tailored piece)
> Beige cord trousers by Club Monaco
> Dark brown woven leather dip dyed leather shoes by Officine Creative



Just so I understand the coat is also Hermes? Beautiful color and clean lines I love it!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Sycomore said:


> Just so I understand the coat is also Hermes? Beautiful color and clean lines I love it!


The coat is not Hermes - just a coat made by a private tailor


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

danny123 said:


> wow so stylish as well, such lovely colours
> LOVE your scarf and I can only imagine how comfy a custom tailored cashmere coat would be!


Yes the coat is nice and warm - the colour is very nice


----------



## Prada Prince

My Bi-colour Rodeo PM on my cobalt Large Saint Laurent SDJ...


----------



## fatcat2523

Using my Evelyne today with rodeo MM


----------



## csetcos

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Sunny winter day in Toronto
> Carrying my Hermes Evln III GM in Gris Toutourelle Clemence
> Hermes Carre Geant 140 "Lalbhai"
> Bleu de Gris cashmere overcoat (Custom-tailored piece)
> Beige cord trousers by Club Monaco
> Dark brown woven leather dip dyed leather shoes by Officine Creative



I love this so much! I just got my first 140 silk and am still figuring how to use it. I have several 140 cashmeres and those seem easier!

I also love how your Evelyn's is like a shoulder bag here!!! Perfect!



Prada Prince said:


> My Bi-colour Rodeo PM on my cobalt Large Saint Laurent SDJ...
> 
> View attachment 3609593
> View attachment 3609595



LOVE- still waiting for mine!!!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

csetcos said:


> I love this so much! I just got my first 140 silk and am still figuring how to use it. I have several 140 cashmeres and those seem easier!
> 
> I also love how your Evelyn's is like a shoulder bag here!!! Perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE- still waiting for mine!!!!


Why is it different for 140 cashmere vs 140 silk? I had 140 cashmere but I gave them away to my aunts as they started to pill when they rubbed on my stubble lol - hence I stick to silk!


----------



## csetcos

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Why is it different for 140 cashmere vs 140 silk? I had 140 cashmere but I gave them away to my aunts as they starts to pill when it rubbed on my neck and face due to stubble lol - hence I stick to silk



The silk is puffier because it takes on volume- have you not found this?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

csetcos said:


> The silk is puffier because it takes on volume- have you not found this?


The way I wear mine - it is not a problem at all (in fact I am wearing my 140 "psyché" carre geant in silk today )))


----------



## Sycomore

I think cashmere 140 and silk 140 are very different. The silk 140 is very light and flowy. When I tried one on it felt a bit hard to tie for me. 
The cashmere has more weight and easier to tie into opinion


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Sycomore said:


> I think cashmere 140 and silk 140 are very different. The silk 140 is very light and flowy. When I tried one on it felt a bit hard to tie for me.
> The cashmere has more weight and easier to tie into opinion




I think it all depends how you wrap the scarf/square around your neck or body...

Again  personal preference  My female family members love the cashmere squares! 

The truth is I am not fond of wearing Carré at all! They are Cumbersome and need to fold and fold and fold... I have 4 Carré geant in silk and I wear them maybe once a year! I bought them because I LOVE the design and the colour combo. 

I actually prefer Façonnée Grand H Foulard (the long narrow rectanglar - 75% silk and 25% wool  - 75 x 180 cm) and Façonnée Equip'H (smaller rectangular - 48% cashmere, 32% wool and 20% silk - 54 x 180 cm) over the Carré for myself... more practical and less bulky - they are my "everyday" Scarves.

To which its own I guess hahaha - and  I will probably give the 4 carré away to my friends or my female family members sooner or later. They may get more mileage out of them


----------



## csetcos

I bought an all silk losange from Tokyo Ginza last year- and I haven't been able to find anymore. That's one of my favorite formats- so super easy!!!!


----------



## csetcos

Sycomore said:


> I think cashmere 140 and silk 140 are very different. The silk 140 is very light and flowy. When I tried one on it felt a bit hard to tie for me.
> The cashmere has more weight and easier to tie into opinion



I agree with this!!!  But I love both  even 70s in Cowboy style or with a scarf ring!!


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Sunny winter day in Toronto
> Carrying my Hermes Evln III GM in Gris Toutourelle Clemence
> Hermes Carre Geant 140 "Lalbhai"
> Bleu de Gris cashmere overcoat (Custom-tailored piece)
> Beige cord trousers by Club Monaco
> Dark brown woven leather dip dyed leather shoes by Officine Creative


So gorgeous orfeo! That coat...jaw-droppingly gorgeous!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Prada Prince said:


> My Bi-colour Rodeo PM on my cobalt Large Saint Laurent SDJ...
> 
> View attachment 3609593
> View attachment 3609595


Just love the sac du jour...such a beautiful bag....easily the best SL men's bag


----------



## Hermezzy

csetcos said:


> I bought an all silk losange from Tokyo Ginza last year- and I haven't been able to find anymore. That's one of my favorite formats- so super easy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610068


Splendid- you wear it perfectly!


----------



## suziez

fatcat2523 said:


> Using my Evelyne today with rodeo MM
> View attachment 3609720
> 
> View attachment 3609721


Love how you did the twilly and rodeo.  It looks terrific


----------



## scarf1

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Sunny winter day in Toronto
> Carrying my Hermes Evln III GM in Gris Toutourelle Clemence
> Hermes Carre Geant 140 "Lalbhai"
> Bleu de Gris cashmere overcoat (Custom-tailored piece)
> Beige cord trousers by Club Monaco
> Dark brown woven leather dip dyed leather shoes by Officine Creative


Love your whole look, but I can't stop thinking about that beautiful coat! Would love that for myself!


----------



## fatcat2523

suziez said:


> Love how you did the twilly and rodeo.  It looks terrific



The twilly is exactly how you wrap it to a handle...I started from the H side with a knot to the button side. Then a normal loop of rodeo but since there is twilly, it is staying better in position


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

scarf1 said:


> Love your whole look, but I can't stop thinking about that beautiful coat! Would love that for myself!


Thanks - I like the coat and today I am wearing a khaki green cashmere one - made by the same tailor  and in the same cut


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

At the opera  Sunday matinee for Die Zauberflöte
H 140 Carré Geant "Psyché"
Loro Piana Cashmere jumper in lavender
Cashmere overcoat in Khaki Green
H Evln III GM in Vert de Gris


----------



## PJW5813

Constance - some thoughts
Do any guys use a Constance?
There are plenty of examples of Bs, Ks, HACs, Es and Js on here
but I don't recall a photo of a guy with a C
is even the largest too small or, dare I ask, is the more rounded form not sufficiently unisex?

It's such a perfect design
If H made a C32 or C35 the typical 5cm deep with the back pocket,
might that not be a superb messenger bag - especially in barenia!


----------



## fatcat2523

suziez said:


> Love how you did the twilly and rodeo.  It looks terrific



Just another idea for using 2 twillies as a bow


----------



## Louis74

PJW5813 said:


> Constance - some thoughts
> Do any guys use a Constance?
> There are plenty of examples of Bs, Ks, HACs, Es and Js on here
> but I don't recall a photo of a guy with a C
> is even the largest too small or, dare I ask, is the more rounded form not sufficiently unisex?
> 
> It's such a perfect design
> If H made a C32 or C35 the typical 5cm deep with the back pocket,
> might that not be a superb messenger bag - especially in barenia!



If H made the Constance in messenger-size, I would like it even better than the Steve. But the current production models are too small for my taste.


----------



## danny123

PJW5813 said:


> Constance - some thoughts
> Do any guys use a Constance?
> There are plenty of examples of Bs, Ks, HACs, Es and Js on here
> but I don't recall a photo of a guy with a C
> is even the largest too small or, dare I ask, is the more rounded form not sufficiently unisex?
> 
> It's such a perfect design
> If H made a C32 or C35 the typical 5cm deep with the back pocket,
> might that not be a superb messenger bag - especially in barenia!



I think it might be a tad small, if you are not petite, and I agree that the rounded form makes it more "feminine". However, here on the forum I have discovered and seen guys rock bags that I saw thought, for guys, were "unrockable", and this breaking of norms is so refreshing. 

If you think the bag suits your frame and if you are not afraid to break traditional fashion norms I would go for it! The Constance is such a pretty bag.


----------



## Bostonjetset

At the Intercontinental New York Barclay this weekend wearing Sieste Au Paradis from autumn/winter 2015.


----------



## csetcos

Bostonjetset said:


> At the Intercontinental New York Barclay this weekend wearing Sieste Au Paradis from autumn/winter 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3610975



 Is this the silk or the cashmere? [emoji7]


----------



## asterificious

danny123 said:


> I think it might be a tad small, if you are not petite, and I agree that the rounded form makes it more "feminine". However, here on the forum I have discovered and seen guys rock bags that I saw thought, for guys, were "unrockable", and this breaking of norms is so refreshing.
> 
> If you think the bag suits your frame and if you are not afraid to break traditional fashion norms I would go for it! The Constance is such a pretty bag.



I agree. Its all about the balance. 

I am 5'4, I have never tried a constance on but I own a celine box bag which pretty much has similar dimension. It pairs beautifully with a winter coat.


----------



## Bostonjetset

csetcos said:


> Is this the silk or the cashmere? [emoji7]



Silk 90. 
I don't do CSGMs because of my scruffy face hahaha. One day I may get a preloved one to play around with so I don't have to worry if it gets pulled/pilled.


----------



## Sycomore

Bostonjetset said:


> Silk 90.
> I don't do CSGMs because of my scruffy face hahaha. One day I may get a preloved one to play around with so I don't have to worry if it gets pulled/pilled.



I dont think you need to worry about that, I have many CSGMs and also a beard. I haven't had any damage done to the shawls [emoji106] and I use the very often. They are perfect !


----------



## danny123

asterificious said:


> I agree. Its all about the balance.
> 
> I am 5'4, I have never tried a constance on but I own a celine box bag which pretty much has similar dimension. It pairs beautifully with a winter coat.
> 
> View attachment 3611093


Love this
the celine box bag is such a classic bag


----------



## csetcos

Bostonjetset said:


> Silk 90.
> I don't do CSGMs because of my scruffy face hahaha. One day I may get a preloved one to play around with so I don't have to worry if it gets pulled/pilled.



This is the exact CW in silk that I have been searching for!!! One of my grails! If you see another, please let me know!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Sycomore said:


> I dont think you need to worry about that, I have many CSGMs and also a beard. I haven't had any damage done to the shawls [emoji106] and I use the very often. They are perfect !


Thanks for the tip!  I'm sure I'll give one a try eventually.  I just shutter to think of ruining one when they are so expensive.  I have a lovely silk/alpaca scarf I bought in Peru and my stubble has caused SO many pills 


csetcos said:


> This is the exact CW in silk that I have been searching for!!! One of my grails! If you see another, please let me know!!! Stunning!!!


Thank you dear!!  There are so many lovely colorways of Sieste but this one was by far my fave.  The whole pattern with the rich colors and golden tree reminds me of lovely Japanese wrapping paper haha.  Good luck on your hunt.  Perhaps your SA can track one down for you??  You may want to try Cuffs in Cleveland as well as they are franchised and don't show up in H searches.  I've bought other scarves from them and they have wonderful customer service.


----------



## csetcos

Bostonjetset said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I'm sure I'll give one a try eventually.  I just shutter to think of ruining one when they are so expensive.  I have a lovely silk/alpaca scarf I bought in Peru and my stubble has caused SO many pills
> 
> Thank you dear!!  There are so many lovely colorways of Sieste but this one was by far my fave.  The whole pattern with the rich colors and golden tree reminds me of lovely Japanese wrapping paper haha.  Good luck on your hunt.  Perhaps your SA can track one down for you??  You may want to try Cuffs in Cleveland as well as they are franchised and don't show up in H searches.  I've bought other scarves from them and they have wonderful customer service.



Unfortunately this was the one scarf that could t be found at all company wide! My wonderful SA looked everywhere.

Great idea! I'll try and call Cuffs! I also love how the shells are more obscured- in many of the other CWs, the shell would prominently show on my shoulder and wasn't my fav. This is by far my Grail CW!!


----------



## miah100

Yesterday's accessories...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Bostonjetset said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I'm sure I'll give one a try eventually.  I just shutter to think of ruining one when they are so expensive.  I have a lovely silk/alpaca scarf I bought in Peru and my stubble has caused SO many pills
> 
> Thank you dear!!  There are so many lovely colorways of Sieste but this one was by far my fave.  The whole pattern with the rich colors and golden tree reminds me of lovely Japanese wrapping paper haha.  Good luck on your hunt.  Perhaps your SA can track one down for you??  You may want to try Cuffs in Cleveland as well as they are franchised and don't show up in H searches.  I've bought other scarves from them and they have wonderful customer service.


Regarding Pilling - beard has less risk on pilling than stubble actually.. especially if you have soft fine hair/beard (I wish I had softer hair hahaha).


----------



## Bostonjetset

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Regarding Pilling - beard has less risk on pilling than stubble actually.. especially if you have soft fine hair/beard (I wish I had softer hair hahaha).


I wish I had softer hair too.  My facial hair is quite coarse and I usually wear my "beard" as stubble, not as a long beard.  Kind of like always having a shadow.  It would definitely pill fabrics like wool and cashmere.  Luckily the silk twill is pretty durable.


----------



## Hermezzy

miah100 said:


> Yesterday's accessories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611892


Beautiful.  All of these are the height of good taste.  I love the variety!


----------



## Louis74

I enjoy my CS scarves, stubbles and all. Today I was wearing my Charabia shawl under a Burberry trench:


----------



## obsessedwhermes

miah100 said:


> Yesterday's accessories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611892



Oh I love everything on this page!!!


----------



## Sycomore

miah100 said:


> Yesterday's accessories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611892



Love everything too! 
How is the pouch on the inside? Leather or canvas? I'm considering the "mini" size


----------



## asterificious

Today's details. Hermes[emoji206] x  Kenzo[emoji197]


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

My Herbag in blue bridle leather making it's very rare appearance.
As I needed to stay at my relatives overnight - it's size was adequate for one set of clothes


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Hello from Chicago!


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My Herbag in blue bridle leather making it's very rare appearance.
> As I needed to stay at my relatives overnight - it's size was adequate for one set of clothes


Love the color!


----------



## asterificious

Damages from my Bangkok trip [emoji23]
I never psted a reveal before. Should I post here or open a new thread for the reveal?


----------



## asterificious

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My Herbag in blue bridle leather making it's very rare appearance.
> As I needed to stay at my relatives overnight - it's size was adequate for one set of clothes



Nice color!! Very handsome herbag.


----------



## MochaCake

asterificious said:


> Today's details. Hermes[emoji206] x  Kenzo[emoji197]
> 
> View attachment 3614087


Oh I love it!


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

sleepy face Zzzzzzzz.


----------



## Hermezzy

We are shawl brothers! LOL -same colorway any everything- isn't that a wonderful piece? 


Louis74 said:


> I enjoy my CS scarves, stubbles and all. Today I was wearing my Charabia shawl under a Burberry trench:
> 
> View attachment 3612869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Hermezzy

asterificious said:


> Today's details. Hermes[emoji206] x  Kenzo[emoji197]
> 
> View attachment 3614087


Gorgeous barenia kelly dog- an eternal classic...


----------



## Hermezzy

Very pleasant, Orfeo!  It is a such a versatile bag... love the look of the canvas + leather...


ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My Herbag in blue bridle leather making it's very rare appearance.
> As I needed to stay at my relatives overnight - it's size was adequate for one set of clothes [/QUOTE


----------



## Hermezzy

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Hello from Chicago!


You look fabulous.  I love that intersection and have visited it often...such a beautiful part of the city.  You wear your fashions so well- bravo!


----------



## Hermezzy

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Hello from Chicago!


You look fabulous.  I love that intersection and have visited it often...such a beautiful part of the city.  You wear your fashions so well- bravo!


----------



## Hermezzy

Playful!  I love the KDT and you make show it off to great effect.


----------



## Louis74

Hermezzy said:


> We are shawl brothers! LOL -same colorway any everything- isn't that a wonderful piece?



It is and I wear it a lot. The "sport blue" in that colorway is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermezzy said:


> Very pleasant, Orfeo!  It is a such a versatile bag... love the look of the canvas + leather...


I don't use it often enough  for overnight stay I often use my Evln TGM


----------



## Prague09

Love my Glycine Birkin the more I look at it


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Hermezzy said:


> You look fabulous.  I love that intersection and have visited it often...such a beautiful part of the city.  You wear your fashions so well- bravo!



Thank you so much Hermezzy! Just one Hermès piece gives me a million joy and confidence. Have a hermezzy day! [emoji1][emoji173][emoji173][emoji120]


----------



## espimac

Hi guys!

So back in January I posted something on whether I should get a B35 in gris mouette and bleu agate combo, at that time there was also a K35 in black and bleu agate. I picked the B to see but the colour wasn't me. It was nice when I looked at it on my SA's hand but I didn't feel the "connection" to it LOL! Sadly K35 is gone and I was left with nothing. Came back to the store to discuss what other B colours would I like to consider. I was told B40 in black Ghw was coming but I felt it's too big for me and there's not much I would put in it. I still went to the store to at least talk about it, then I was told I may have another shot at the K35. Then yesterday happened and it felt and still feels like Christmas in February!

Here's my new baby! K35 retourne in black and bleu agate on the inside. Sorry I know it's supposed to be a thread about modelling but I haven't had a chance to use it.


----------



## bagidiotic

espimac said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So back in January I posted something on whether I should get a B35 in gris mouette and bleu agate combo, at that time there was also a K35 in black and bleu agate. I picked the B to see but the colour wasn't me. It was nice when I looked at him on my SA hand but I didn't feel the "connection" to it LOL! Sadly K35 is gone and I was left with nothing. Came back to the store to discuss what other B colours would I like to consider. I was told B40 in black Ghw was coming but I felt it's too big for me and there's not much I would put in it. I still went to the store to at least talk about it, then I was told I may have another shot at the K35. Then yesterday happened and it felt and still feels like Christmas in February!
> 
> Here's my new baby! K35 retourne in black and bleu agate on the inside. Sorry I know it's supposed to be a thread about modelling but I haven't had a chance to use it.


Wow such a  special  piece 
Nice bi colors


----------



## espimac

Thank you! I was leaning on B but this was like love at first sight


----------



## labellavita27

espimac said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So back in January I posted something on whether I should get a B35 in gris mouette and bleu agate combo, at that time there was also a K35 in black and bleu agate. I picked the B to see but the colour wasn't me. It was nice when I looked at it on my SA's hand but I didn't feel the "connection" to it LOL! Sadly K35 is gone and I was left with nothing. Came back to the store to discuss what other B colours would I like to consider. I was told B40 in black Ghw was coming but I felt it's too big for me and there's not much I would put in it. I still went to the store to at least talk about it, then I was told I may have another shot at the K35. Then yesterday happened and it felt and still feels like Christmas in February!
> 
> Here's my new baby! K35 retourne in black and bleu agate on the inside. Sorry I know it's supposed to be a thread about modelling but I haven't had a chance to use it.



Congrats! Where is your store?


----------



## danny123

espimac said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So back in January I posted something on whether I should get a B35 in gris mouette and bleu agate combo, at that time there was also a K35 in black and bleu agate. I picked the B to see but the colour wasn't me. It was nice when I looked at it on my SA's hand but I didn't feel the "connection" to it LOL! Sadly K35 is gone and I was left with nothing. Came back to the store to discuss what other B colours would I like to consider. I was told B40 in black Ghw was coming but I felt it's too big for me and there's not much I would put in it. I still went to the store to at least talk about it, then I was told I may have another shot at the K35. Then yesterday happened and it felt and still feels like Christmas in February!
> 
> Here's my new baby! K35 retourne in black and bleu agate on the inside. Sorry I know it's supposed to be a thread about modelling but I haven't had a chance to use it.


wow what a special bag
bi colour and absolutely love the veining!!!
what a nice find!! congratulations


----------



## obsessedwhermes

espimac said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So back in January I posted something on whether I should get a B35 in gris mouette and bleu agate combo, at that time there was also a K35 in black and bleu agate. I picked the B to see but the colour wasn't me. It was nice when I looked at it on my SA's hand but I didn't feel the "connection" to it LOL! Sadly K35 is gone and I was left with nothing. Came back to the store to discuss what other B colours would I like to consider. I was told B40 in black Ghw was coming but I felt it's too big for me and there's not much I would put in it. I still went to the store to at least talk about it, then I was told I may have another shot at the K35. Then yesterday happened and it felt and still feels like Christmas in February!
> 
> Here's my new baby! K35 retourne in black and bleu agate on the inside. Sorry I know it's supposed to be a thread about modelling but I haven't had a chance to use it.



Beautiful bag! I would love to have this too!


----------



## espimac

labellavita27 said:


> Congrats! Where is your store?


Thank you!! It's from Vancouver 



danny123 said:


> wow what a special bag
> bi colour and absolutely love the veining!!!
> what a nice find!! congratulations


Thank you so much! This is my first "Holy grail" bag and I love it  



obsessedwhermes said:


> Beautiful bag! I would love to have this too!


Thank you! You should definitely get one! I believe it's the Verso edition.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

I gotta need to keep myself warm in the cold[emoji3][emoji268][emoji300]️☃️


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

H Chaîne d'Ancre Enchainée in rose gold.


----------



## SilverBen

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> H Chaîne d'Ancre Enchainée in rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618239



I'm obsessed! This looks so great on you


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I'm obsessed! This looks so great on you


Thanks  
I see you have quite a few cartier pieces also (cartier is my another fav)


----------



## asterificious

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> H Chaîne d'Ancre Enchainée in rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618239



This looks so pretty in RG !!


----------



## SilverBen

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Thanks
> I see you have quite a few cartier pieces also (cartier is my another fav)



Lol yes, I've been bitten by the Cartier bug! Once I finish up my Wishlist there I plan on spending much more time (and $$) at H!


----------



## Louis74

Wearing my Evelyne III GM in Etoupe with a H Caducée Rock scarf in natural/gray/taupe.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Louis74 said:


> Wearing my Evelyne III GM in Etoupe with a H Caducée Rock scarf in natural/gray/taupe.
> View attachment 3619344


Finally - someone carries my fav bag the way I carry it (perforated side towards the body) - I always think the button side with the pouch is much more handsome then gigantic Label'ish perforated side haha


----------



## Louis74

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Finally - someone carries my fav bag the way I carry it (perforated side towards the body) - I always think the button side with the pouch is much more handsome then gigantic Label'ish perforated side haha



From a practical standpoint, it makes sense to me to have the button closure facing outwards.

I like discreetly branded bags and it kept me away from the Evelyne for a long time. Then my SA told me that the perforated H was supposed to be worn facing one's body. Until then I had seen most people carry the bag with the H facing out -which is fine by me, I am not judging- but this information completely changed my opinion of the bag.

My SA told me that the perforated H had originally a very practical reason to be. The Evelyne was created to carry horse-grooming brushes and the perforations allowed the brushed to breathe inside the bag (otherwise they might have gotten moldy). So the perforated H was meant to be more utilitarian than decorative. Based on the story, I feel like I am not taking anything away from the bag by wearing it the way that I do (with the H facing me).


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Louis74 said:


> From a practical standpoint, it makes sense to me to have the button closure facing outwards.
> 
> I like discreetly branded bags and it kept me away from the Evelyne for a long time. Then my SA told me that the perforated H was supposed to be worn facing one's body. Until then I had seen most people carry the bag with the H facing out -which is fine by me, I am not judging- but this information completely changed my opinion of the bag.
> 
> My SA told me that the perforated H had originally a very practical reason to be. The Evelyne was created to carry horse-grooming brushes and the perforations allowed the brushed to breathe inside the bag (otherwise they might have gotten moldy). So the perforated H was meant to be more utilitarian than decorative. Based on the story, I feel like I am not taking anything away from the bag by wearing it the way that I do (with the H facing me).


Exactly - it was quite a purlava a few years ago when I mentioned the "intended" way of carrying Evelyn on the "ode to Evelyne" thread and boy the defensiveness I got from others from that particulate thread on PF was incredible! Flashiness was never an intention or design mantra of Hermès! 
The bottom line is - Carry and enjoy the beautiful leather piece whichever way you like - just don't get defensive with the intention of your action hahaha.


----------



## csetcos

Louis74 said:


> Wearing my Evelyne III GM in Etoupe with a H Caducée Rock scarf in natural/gray/taupe.
> View attachment 3619344



So serendipitous!!! My SA has and Evelyne PM on hold for me in Etoupe- he says it is very very hard to come by as Etoupe is so popular. This looks so wonderful on you- I think I'm going to have to purchase it!! Are you happy with this color?



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Finally - someone carries my fav bag the way I carry it (perforated side towards the body) - I always think the button side with the pouch is much more handsome then gigantic Label'ish perforated side haha



I carry my TPM this way too! I actually don't prefer the look of the perforations. Plus, my SA also detailed what Louis74 did- about the "proper" way to carry the bag. I'm not judging anyone though- everyone should carry their bags how they like! Heck, I'm a guy carrying birkins and kelly's!!



Louis74 said:


> From a practical standpoint, it makes sense to me to have the button closure facing outwards.
> 
> I like discreetly branded bags and it kept me away from the Evelyne for a long time. Then my SA told me that the perforated H was supposed to be worn facing one's body. Until then I had seen most people carry the bag with the H facing out -which is fine by me, I am not judging- but this information completely changed my opinion of the bag.
> 
> My SA told me that the perforated H had originally a very practical reason to be. The Evelyne was created to carry horse-grooming brushes and the perforations allowed the brushed to breathe inside the bag (otherwise they might have gotten moldy). So the perforated H was meant to be more utilitarian than decorative. Based on the story, I feel like I am not taking anything away from the bag by wearing it the way that I do (with the H facing me).



Could not have said it better. I agree with all of this!!!


----------



## Louis74

csetcos said:


> So serendipitous!!! My SA has and Evelyne PM on hold for me in Etoupe- he says it is very very hard to come by as Etoupe is so popular. This looks so wonderful on you- I think I'm going to have to purchase it!! Are you happy with this color?



I like the color a lot. I usually wear dark neutrals (blue, gray, and black) and Etoupe is different enough to pop against my outfits while staying neutral and discreet.


----------



## PJW5813

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Exactly - it was quite a purlava a few years ago when I mentioned the "intended" way of carrying Evelyn on the "ode to Evelyne" thread and boy the defensiveness I got from others from that particulate thread on PF was incredible! Flashiness was never an intention or design mantra of Hermès!
> The bottom line is - Carry and enjoy the beautiful leather piece whichever way you like - just don't get defensive with the intention of your action hahaha.



I remember that!


----------



## miah100

A sneak peak into my B35..


----------



## hermes fans

espimac said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So back in January I posted something on whether I should get a B35 in gris mouette and bleu agate combo, at that time there was also a K35 in black and bleu agate. I picked the B to see but the colour wasn't me. It was nice when I looked at it on my SA's hand but I didn't feel the "connection" to it LOL! Sadly K35 is gone and I was left with nothing. Came back to the store to discuss what other B colours would I like to consider. I was told B40 in black Ghw was coming but I felt it's too big for me and there's not much I would put in it. I still went to the store to at least talk about it, then I was told I may have another shot at the K35. Then yesterday happened and it felt and still feels like Christmas in February!
> 
> Here's my new baby! K35 retourne in black and bleu agate on the inside. Sorry I know it's supposed to be a thread about modelling but I haven't had a chance to use it.



What an awesome colour combo! I thought Hermès only produces Bleu Agate with Gris Mouette bags! I can't believe that they made another combination with the black!

Would you please kindly take more pictures about the interior part of the B?


----------



## Hermezzy

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> I gotta need to keep myself warm in the cold[emoji3][emoji268][emoji300]️☃️
> View attachment 3618103


Very pleasant- the scarf drapes your frame beautifully!  Congrats!


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> H Chaîne d'Ancre Enchainée in rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618239


Very beautiful orfeo- as usual, you display the very best taste!


----------



## Hermezzy

miah100 said:


> A sneak peak into my B35..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620108


Absolutely beautiful.  I love this shot! Your collection of H items is gorgeous.  I also love the LV!


----------



## averagejoe

miah100 said:


> A sneak peak into my B35..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620108


Nice contents! Loving the Constance wallet, and the LV iPhone case.


----------



## Hermezzy

Posted this in another thread, but here's my 40cm black fjord B made a little more masculine with my Alexander McQueen skeleton attached:


----------



## aluminum_siren

Hermezzy said:


> Posted this in another thread, but here's my 40cm black fjord B made a little more masculine with my Alexander McQueen skeleton attached:
> 
> View attachment 3620424



I love this, in fact this is my grail. Is this a recent bag? I've been begging my SA for this exact bag and she keeps telling me Fjord is discontinued.


----------



## averagejoe

Hermezzy said:


> Posted this in another thread, but here's my 40cm black fjord B made a little more masculine with my Alexander McQueen skeleton attached:
> 
> View attachment 3620424


The veins in that leather!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

aluminum_siren said:


> I love this, in fact this is my grail. Is this a recent bag? I've been begging my SA for this exact bag and she keeps telling me Fjord is discontinued.



It was my grail bag too, my friend...yes- from what I understand, fjord has been discontinued.  I got mine a couple weeks ago.  It is actually 10 yrs old but had it authenticated by bababebi, who is just wonderful.  I've loving the bag- it is a tank!


----------



## Hermezzy

averagejoe said:


> The veins in that leather!!!


I love em, lol...they're even more pronounced than togo veins and gives the bag a more rugged, masculine look


----------



## Sycomore

Hermezzy said:


> Posted this in another thread, but here's my 40cm black fjord B made a little more masculine with my Alexander McQueen skeleton attached:
> 
> View attachment 3620424



This bag is so gorgeous! Where did you find this unicorn? It seems to be in mint condition. Congratulations again the leather looks so thick and resistant it will last forever.


----------



## Hermezzy

Sycomore said:


> This bag is so gorgeous! Where did you find this unicorn? It seems to be in mint condition. Congratulations again the leather looks so thick and resistant it will last forever.



Thank you, dear Sycomore, for your incredibly kind comments!  I am still a bit in awe of this bag, but I have steadfastly refused to put it away on some shelf and am using it daily.  I found it, incredibly enough, on our friendly evilbay- it is in mint condition, fortunately...and, thanks to the indefatigable bababebi, I made the purchase in good conscience.   I'm really blown away by this fjord- this very bag had been my grail for years.  I had given up on finding it, since H has stopped using fjord, it seems.  But dreams do evidently come true, with enough patience, I guess- you are right- I've never encountered a thicker, tougher, more masculine H leather.  This thing is a true tank!


----------



## Moirai

Hermezzy said:


> Posted this in another thread, but here's my 40cm black fjord B made a little more masculine with my Alexander McQueen skeleton attached:
> 
> View attachment 3620424


Congrats on this beauty! Wow, the veins on your B are just gorgeous!


----------



## Hermezzy

Moirai said:


> Congrats on this beauty! Wow, the veins on your B are just gorgeous!


Thank you so much Moirai!!!


----------



## espimac

hermes fans said:


> What an awesome colour combo! I thought Hermès only produces Bleu Agate with Gris Mouette bags! I can't believe that they made another combination with the black!
> 
> Would you please kindly take more pictures about the interior part of the B?



I didn't take the B but I took photos of the interior of my K, which is similar to the gris mouette/ agate combo.


----------



## espimac

Hermezzy said:


> Posted this in another thread, but here's my 40cm black fjord B made a little more masculine with my Alexander McQueen skeleton attached:
> 
> View attachment 3620424



I love it!!


----------



## danny123

Hermezzy said:


> Posted this in another thread, but here's my 40cm black fjord B made a little more masculine with my Alexander McQueen skeleton attached:
> 
> View attachment 3620424



again.... so beautiful
LOVE the veining, fjord leather is so cool-looking, a little rugged
with my Etriviere bag tried to find fjord leather but found only negonda
think its still used in the etriviere bags but sad to hear they have discontinued it for birkins



miah100 said:


> A sneak peak into my B35..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620108


wow
so much eyecandy!!!! 
love that it's packed to the brim with so many nice goodies


----------



## Hermezzy

espimac said:


> I love it!!


Thank you!!! Hugs


----------



## Hermezzy

danny123 said:


> again.... so beautiful
> LOVE the veining, fjord leather is so cool-looking, a little rugged
> with my Etriviere bag tried to find fjord leather but found only negonda
> think its still used in the etriviere bags but sad to hear they have discontinued it for birkins
> 
> 
> wow
> so much eyecandy!!!!
> love that it's packed to the brim with so many nice goodies


Oh but Negonda is fantastic too---my negonda GP once got completely drenched in a torrential downpour in Boston and the water had no effect.  At all.  Was the most amazing thing I'd ever seen...


----------



## Tony Yang

Ebene Barenia Shark Bolide.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Happy unofficial everyone! Drink smart! Be safe! Don't make any trouble! [emoji485][emoji482][emoji481][emoji484][emoji483][emoji898][emoji814]️


----------



## Hermezzy

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Happy unofficial everyone! Drink smart! Be safe! Don't make any trouble! [emoji485][emoji482][emoji481][emoji484][emoji483][emoji898][emoji814]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621147
> View attachment 3621148


Aww so happy, playful, and cheerful!  So nice to be able to wear short sleeves outside.  The belt is beautiful...


----------



## Hermezzy

The ladies have their "H and C (Hermes and Chanel) Outfits"....I thought it might be kinda fun to show off our "H and C"....in this case, Hermes (ties) and Charvet (shirts)!  I love Charvet shirts- love the way they fit and feel.  Here are a few pairings:


----------



## danny123

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Happy unofficial everyone! Drink smart! Be safe! Don't make any trouble! [emoji485][emoji482][emoji481][emoji484][emoji483][emoji898][emoji814]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621147
> View attachment 3621148



What a lovely pop of colour with the belt



Hermezzy said:


> The ladies have their "H and C (Hermes and Chanel) Outfits"....I thought it might be kinda fun to show off our "H and C"....in this case, Hermes (ties) and Charvet (shirts)!  I love Charvet shirts- love the way they fit and feel.  Here are a few pairings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621606
> View attachment 3621607
> View attachment 3621608
> View attachment 3621609


Love this. Such nice shirts and obviously lovely ties 

and on another note, I just have to say that I love how active this thread has been recently. I'm very camera shy, but perhaps it's time I contribute with some photos as well.


----------



## Hermezzy

danny123 said:


> What a lovely pop of colour with the belt
> 
> 
> Love this. Such nice shirts and obviously lovely ties
> 
> and on another note, I just have to say that I love how active this thread has been recently. I'm very camera shy, but perhaps it's time I contribute with some photos as well.


Please do contribute some photos Danny-we will love them!


----------



## aluminum_siren

Hermezzy said:


> It was my grail bag too, my friend...yes- from what I understand, fjord has been discontinued.  I got mine a couple weeks ago.  It is actually 10 yrs old but had it authenticated by bababebi, who is just wonderful.  I've loving the bag- it is a tank!



I am glad you are enjoying it. I have a Fjord HAC from 2010, so I am just being a little greedy when I say I want your bag too [emoji6]


----------



## Hermezzy

aluminum_siren said:


> I am glad you are enjoying it. I have a Fjord HAC from 2010, so I am just being a little greedy when I say I want your bag too [emoji6]



I will let you know if I tire of it and want to ever let it go!  hugs


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermezzy said:


> The ladies have their "H and C (Hermes and Chanel) Outfits"....I thought it might be kinda fun to show off our "H and C"....in this case, Hermes (ties) and Charvet (shirts)!  I love Charvet shirts- love the way they fit and feel.  Here are a few pairings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621606
> View attachment 3621607
> View attachment 3621608
> View attachment 3621609


Elegantly rendered


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Elegantly rendered


Thank you, my dear friend....


----------



## Sycomore

Wearing today Hermes gavroche and collier de chien, white Acne Studios t shirt and Filippa K wool bomber jacket


----------



## jk111

Sycomore said:


> Wearing today Hermes gavroche and collier de chien, white Acne Studios t shirt and Filippa K wool bomber jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624042


nice looking


----------



## danny123

Sycomore said:


> Wearing today Hermes gavroche and collier de chien, white Acne Studios t shirt and Filippa K wool bomber jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624042


Beautiful  lovely gavroche and such a nice and edgy CDC
and I don't know where you are from but I'm loving the Swedish brands


----------



## Sycomore

danny123 said:


> Beautiful  lovely gavroche and such a nice and edgy CDC
> and I don't know where you are from but I'm loving the Swedish brands



Thank you! I like how the gavroche is so easy to wear. Swedish style and brands are my favorite [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Let's get some sweet and put on the fave bracelet to kill a bad day! [emoji39][emoji509][emoji513][emoji507][emoji514][emoji517][emoji508]


----------



## Tony Yang

Pictured from Left to Right:
-Seraphin Andy Jacket with Crocodile details (Seraphin is the atelier that makes Hermes's leather jackets)
-John Lobb Buckle Gloves (John Lobb Paris is owned by Hermes, and their gloves are made by Hermes)
-Hermes Ebene Barenia Shark Bolide
-Hermes Imprimeur Fou Astrokachi 140 Scarf


----------



## Hermezzy

Sycomore said:


> Wearing today Hermes gavroche and collier de chien, white Acne Studios t shirt and Filippa K wool bomber jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624042


Very well put together and so chic!  I love it!


----------



## Hermezzy

Tony Yang said:


> Pictured from Left to Right:
> -Seraphin Andy Jacket with Crocodile details (Seraphin is the atelier that makes Hermes's leather jackets)
> -John Lobb Buckle Gloves (John Lobb Paris is owned by Hermes, and their gloves are made by Hermes)
> -Hermes Ebene Barenia Shark Bolide
> -Hermes Imprimeur Fou Astrokachi 140 Scarf
> 
> View attachment 3625339


Gorgeous pieces, artfully displayed!


----------



## Louis74

My new black alligator hinged bracelet:


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Gear up and conquer the world!


----------



## asterificious

I found a noir B40 GHW in fjord in mint condition. 

What do you guys think? Should i take it?? 

Im not so familiar with fjord leather. Is it quite a good material?


----------



## Sycomore

asterificious said:


> I found a noir B40 GHW in fjord in mint condition.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should i take it??
> 
> Im not so familiar with fjord leather. Is it quite a good material?
> 
> View attachment 3628961



That looks beautiful! I think fjord is famous to be a great leather. Resilient to scratches and good in rain. 
Is the price good?


----------



## asterificious

Sycomore said:


> That looks beautiful! I think fjord is famous to be a great leather. Resilient to scratches and good in rain.
> Is the price good?



Thank you sycomore. Its 10k usd inclusive of tax. [emoji857]

Is it a fair price?


----------



## Sycomore

If you consider US retail, it is an ok price. It is above retail if you consider French price. 
In the other hand, if it's the combo you want then go for it! 
Don't forget to check carefully the inside is the condition is also good. 
How does the leather feel by the way? Is it heavy? 
I've heard Fjord is heavier than Togo


----------



## asterificious

Sycomore said:


> If you consider US retail, it is an ok price. It is above retail if you consider French price.
> In the other hand, if it's the combo you want then go for it!
> Don't forget to check carefully the inside is the condition is also good.
> How does the leather feel by the way? Is it heavy?
> I've heard Fjord is heavier than Togo



Im in Japan and the price here is even more expensive than US [emoji20]

I originally wanted a 35 in cobalt. But i dont own a noir birkin and i think its a classic and i might want it anyway along the road. 

I actually find it quite light. But obviously i didnt transfer my stuff to the bag so i was holding it empty. Lol


----------



## PJW5813

You should do a search on the whole of this forum because over the last week there has been a post praising fjord leather greatly.
I will look for the post later.


----------



## PJW5813

Found it on this thread
March 1st  posting 7357
I think that and the following comments will answer your question.
Also if you do an internet search for Hermes Fjord you can see the opinions of Portero, Bragmybag, Yoogies and others


----------



## pretty99

asterificious said:


> I found a noir B40 GHW in fjord in mint condition.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should i take it??
> 
> Im not so familiar with fjord leather. Is it quite a good material?
> 
> View attachment 3628961



Doesn't look very fjord to me, and for this aged bag the price could be better. I'll suggest u keep looking


----------



## danny123

asterificious said:


> I found a noir B40 GHW in fjord in mint condition.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should i take it??
> 
> Im not so familiar with fjord leather. Is it quite a good material?
> 
> View attachment 3628961


@Hermezzy recently revealed his beautiful fjord B, he might be able to give you some insight on fjord leather!

I agree it doesn't look like usual fjord because it usually has lots of veining but from what I read on the forum fjord is a great, resilient leather that will be great for a workhorse bag.


----------



## Hermezzy

asterificious said:


> Im in Japan and the price here is even more expensive than US [emoji20]
> 
> I originally wanted a 35 in cobalt. But i dont own a noir birkin and i think its a classic and i might want it anyway along the road.
> 
> I actually find it quite light. But obviously i didnt transfer my stuff to the bag so i was holding it empty. Lol


Hi there!  I just got my fjord 40cm B a few weeks ago and LOVE it.  Fjord is an amazing leather- very resilient and the veining is exquisite.  Perhaps it is just the angle but yours looks more like togo or clemence to me...ofc those are both wonderful too.  I think your bag is beautiful.


----------



## Louis74

Hermezzy said:


> Hi there!  I just got my fjord 40cm B a few weeks ago and LOVE it.  Fjord is an amazing leather- very resilient and the veining is exquisite.  Perhaps it is just the angle but yours looks more like togo or clemence to me...ofc those are both wonderful too.  I think your bag is beautiful.



Yes, it looks more like togo to me too. Still a beautiful bag though.


----------



## csetcos

Louis74 said:


> My new black alligator hinged bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 3627815



Gorgeous Charniere!!!!



asterificious said:


> I found a noir B40 GHW in fjord in mint condition.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should i take it??
> 
> Im not so familiar with fjord leather. Is it quite a good material?
> 
> View attachment 3628961



My B40 is Fjord and in Gold. After 2 years it is still stiff and resilient. I love it. Super hardy and beautiful.



asterificious said:


> Thank you sycomore. Its 10k usd inclusive of tax. [emoji857]
> 
> Is it a fair price?



Yes- a good deal if you are in the US.


----------



## doves75

asterificious said:


> I found a noir B40 GHW in fjord in mint condition.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should i take it??
> 
> Im not so familiar with fjord leather. Is it quite a good material?
> 
> View attachment 3628961



Fjord leather is very durable from what I learned from this forum. It show a bit more matte on color compare to Togo or Clemence. 
Fjord will keep the bag stand up for years even if it's empty. 
Now looking at the pic, I would suggest that you ask for an expert opinion if this bag is truly made from fjord leather and always check for authenticity.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Quick snapshot - coffee break before dinner at my BFF's house ...
H MC2 Fleming in Bleu Indigo / Bleu Paon (Epsom) + H change purse in Bleu Paon (chèvre Mysore)


----------



## danny123

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Quick snapshot - coffee break before dinner at my BFF's house ...
> H MC2 Fleming in Bleu Indigo / Bleu Paon (Epsom) + H change purse in Bleu Paon (chèvre Mysore)


oo love your fleming wallet I have the exact same combo in the Bleu Indigo/Bleu Paon Epsom but in the MC2 Euclide cardholder 
the change purse is really cute too
Bleu Paon is such a nice colour


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Serious...but yet joyful [emoji848][emoji16] [emoji876][emoji162][emoji149]


----------



## Prada Prince

Fauve Barenia CDC GHW...


----------



## danny123

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Serious...but yet joyful [emoji848][emoji16] [emoji876][emoji162][emoji149]


Is that a maxibox? I love that bag so much!! Only seen it in photos but love the look of it


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

danny123 said:


> oo love your fleming wallet I have the exact same combo in the Bleu Indigo/Bleu Paon Epsom but in the MC2 Euclide cardholder
> the change purse is really cute too
> Bleu Paon is such a nice colour


I like the blue/green colours that remind me of the colour of the Mediterranean Sea and the water in Greece 
So when I am in H and if I see anything in Bleu Paon / Bleu Aztec / Bleu Izmir etc, I will often go weak hahaha!
I saw a beautiful Large Kelly wallet in Bleu Paon croc the other day - I was just in awe of how beautiful it was (and it would have set me back ~20000$CAN omg)


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

danny123 said:


> Is that a maxibox? I love that bag so much!! Only seen it in photos but love the look of it



Hi danny123. Yes, that is a Maxibox 37 in black evergrain. Not many Hermès lover carry it so I decided to make a difference purchasing it. It is actually one of the cool, spacious, and perfect size bag that you might consider beside the Kelly and the Birkin. It looks good on my friend when she try holding it and even a guy like me. It gives me two looks at the same time. Relaxing when you hold it due to gravity, or maybe leave some zip open, and it turns almost perfect boxy shape when it sits on the surface gives a serious look. Hermès really, and always, kills the design! Love it!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Quick snapshot - coffee break before dinner at my BFF's house ...
> H MC2 Fleming in Bleu Indigo / Bleu Paon (Epsom) + H change purse in Bleu Paon (chèvre Mysore)



More H Blue Paon in Chèvre Mysore - they really make me happy and smile with such oceanic hue!


----------



## danny123

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Hi danny123. Yes, that is a Maxibox 37 in black evergrain. Not many Hermès lover carry it so I decided to make a difference purchasing it. It is actually one of the cool, spacious, and perfect size bag that you might consider beside the Kelly and the Birkin. It looks good on my friend when she try holding it and even a guy like me. It gives me two looks at the same time. Relaxing when you hold it due to gravity, or maybe leave some zip open, and it turns almost perfect boxy shape when it sits on the surface gives a serious look. Hermès really, and always, kills the design! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631384
> View attachment 3631386
> View attachment 3631388


 
wow, I'm in love
I agree, it's rare to see this bag, that's what makes it even more special, and yes, it does look great on you
love the boxy look, like an old doctors bag, and the detailing with the reinforced corners are so cool



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I like the blue/green colours that remind me of the colour of the Mediterranean Sea and the water in Greece
> So when I am in H and if I see anything in Bleu Paon / Bleu Aztec / Bleu Izmir etc, I will often go weak hahaha!
> I saw a beautiful Large Kelly wallet in Bleu Paon croc the other day - I was just in awe of how beautiful it was (and it would have set me back ~20000$CAN omg)


I am a blue fanatic as well, especially Bleu Paon. I am in love with your Bleu Paon collection, and the colour pops even more in chevre 
I saw a croc Bleu Paon online and I was stunned too, I can only imagine how wonderful it looks IRL


----------



## csetcos

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Quick snapshot - coffee break before dinner at my BFF's house ...
> H MC2 Fleming in Bleu Indigo / Bleu Paon (Epsom) + H change purse in Bleu Paon (chèvre Mysore)



Thanks for posting this! I have this on hold in my local store. I'm planning on using it as a phone case for my 6+. I like the large phones and will wait to upgrade to the 8. I like that this is a wallet first so that I don't have an obsolete phone case when it's time to upgrade technology.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

csetcos said:


> Thanks for posting this! I have this on hold in my local store. I'm planning on using it as a phone case for my 6+. I like the large phones and will wait to upgrade to the 8. I like that this is a wallet first so that I don't have an obsolete phone case when it's time to upgrade technology.





csetcos said:


> Thanks for posting this! I have this on hold in my local store. I'm planning on using it as a phone case for my 6+. I like the large phones and will wait to upgrade to the 8. I like that this is a wallet first so that I don't have an obsolete phone case when it's time to upgrade technology.


hmmmm - after I read your post I tried to see if my iPhone 6S would fit (not a 6Splus)  - I tried it very gingerly and I found the phone was too thick and the wallet was being misshaped by the phone (gasp! hahaha)
I think the iPhone may potentially damage the wallet because of the phone's thickness and shape... it may actually "bend" and "marked" the leather of the wallet IMHO... just a friendly word of caution if you intend to use MC2 Fleming as an iPhone case...
May I suggest the new H Remix medium 
http://m.usa.hermes.com/leather/sma...AON/KAKI&material_leather=VEAU EPSOM&nuance=1


----------



## danny123

I have not seen it IRL but the "Smart" phone case seems like a nice wallet / phonecase that you will still be able to use as a wallet if you get a bigger phone


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

danny123 said:


> I have not seen it IRL but the "Smart" phone case seems like a nice wallet / phonecase that you will still be able to use as a wallet if you get a bigger phone


Yes I agree  it is a beautiful case also - the length may not be long enough for certain money notes though. but if you don't mind folding the bill then it is a great option! I like the H Remix because the inside is big enough for pretty much any size of mobile phone and long enough for virtually any bank note / currency - it also comes with an insert for loose change also and the overall construct is much more forgiving ...
hahaha
	

		
			
		

		
	





.... BUT then Just LOOK at the Colour!!!! Bleu Paon and Kaki !!!! love love love
you can remove the insert and put the phone in  Ingenius Hermes as always, isnt it?


----------



## csetcos

Orfeo Rouge H thanks for your input and for posting pics of this Remix! 

I actually have already tried the wallet with my 6+ and it slides in and out beautifully without any forcing or anything! It will even fit with my case but it's too snug for my liking and I don't want to stretch the wallet. I also like that the opposite sides have card slots- the perfect combo use piece for running errands!!!


----------



## danny123

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Yes I agree  it is a beautiful case also - the length may not be long enough for certain money notes though. but if you don't mind folding the bill then it is a great option! I like the H Remix because the inside is big enough for pretty much any size of mobile phone and long enough for virtually any bank note / currency - it also comes with an insert for loose change also and the overall construct is much more forgiving ...
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631802
> View attachment 3631803
> View attachment 3631804
> 
> .... BUT then Just LOOK at the Colour!!!! Bleu Paon and Kaki !!!! love love love
> you can remove the insert and put the phone in  Ingenius Hermes as always, isnt it?


Yes, the Remix seems very nice actually, and very convenient with the little insert. And yes lovely Bleu Paon


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Working half day today 
H T-shirt in Magenta


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

danny123 said:


> wow, I'm in love
> I agree, it's rare to see this bag, that's what makes it even more special, and yes, it does look great on you
> love the boxy look, like an old doctors bag, and the detailing with the reinforced corners are so cool
> 
> 
> I am a blue fanatic as well, especially Bleu Paon. I am in love with your Bleu Paon collection, and the colour pops even more in chevre
> I saw a croc Bleu Paon online and I was stunned too, I can only imagine how wonderful it looks IRL



They are gorgeous ! Blue Paon on croc is a vision to marvel - I really admire anyone who can use croc daily without scratching or getting the croc leather wet or dirty...

In fact, I just sent my citizen twill long wallet for a repair for scratched mark (I only had it for less than a month..) - it was scratched by an absent-minded person with a fendi monster rucksack. The said-person was swinging his stud-ladened sac at the cashier and those damn studs scratched my wallet (swift leather is butter but can be scratch by force).

I am sure everyone oon this thread can imagine how I felt and the murderous thought I had in my mind at that moment hahaha!


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Quick snapshot - coffee break before dinner at my BFF's house ...
> H MC2 Fleming in Bleu Indigo / Bleu Paon (Epsom) + H change purse in Bleu Paon (chèvre Mysore)


just gorgeous, Orfeo!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Just 


ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> View attachment 3631402
> 
> 
> More H Blue Paon in Chèvre Mysore - they really make me happy and smile with such oceanic hue!


stunning....I just love this pic...the items are truly exquisite


----------



## PJW5813

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Hi danny123. Yes, that is a Maxibox 37 in black evergrain. Not many Hermès lover carry it so I decided to make a difference purchasing it. It is actually one of the cool, spacious, and perfect size bag that you might consider beside the Kelly and the Birkin. It looks good on my friend when she try holding it and even a guy like me. It gives me two looks at the same time. Relaxing when you hold it due to gravity, or maybe leave some zip open, and it turns almost perfect boxy shape when it sits on the surface gives a serious look. Hermès really, and always, kills the design! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631384
> View attachment 3631386
> View attachment 3631388




Yes, it's a great bag.
I would question the wisdom of carrying it partially unzipped; 
it looks to put undue strain on the handle and that side of the bag.


----------



## PJW5813

I like the Kelly/Birkin fastening but that does make it narrow at the top.
To use as a messenger bag is that a disadvantage?
The base is quite wide too.
Nonetheless I really like the style and it is a Gaultier design too.


----------



## PJW5813

I have not compared IRL, but I am favouring a Steve Caporal for a 'messenger' style bag


----------



## s2861301

Another day of sun with my new Hermes purchase. 
Thanks for letting me share here.


----------



## averagejoe

s2861301 said:


> Another day of sun with my new Hermes purchase.
> Thanks for letting me share here.
> View attachment 3635524
> View attachment 3635525


I LOVE your Slim D'Hermes! One of my favourite watches that I don't own (yet).


----------



## averagejoe

ja43ja (josh) said:


> What do you guys think about the jypsiere 28? ( I am 184 cm ) View media item 2185View media item 2184


I personally like the Gypsiere 37 the most on guys.


----------



## s2861301

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE your Slim D'Hermes! One of my favourite watches that I don't own (yet).



Thanks a lot. it's also my favorite one among my H watches. Really goes perfectly for every style. You should get one too. 
Actually, I love Grand feu version more, but they don't carry it at my local H store.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

s2861301 said:


> Another day of sun with my new Hermes purchase.
> Thanks for letting me share here.
> View attachment 3635524
> View attachment 3635525



I love how smart looking this bag is. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Tony Yang

ja43ja (josh) said:


> icic, I found it too heavy... just like my b 40 and 35. But i would like to go for a 31 maybe ?



As a guy, I would go for the Steve or Sac Ecritoire or Barda instead. Being 6 ft a larger bag just proportionally fits better.

The Jyspiere is an interesting bag to guys...it's like the Steve and Barda are great but far too subtle so people resort to the Jyspiere to have a messenger bag and show off the Hermes design. However I fell overall the bag is too feminine (yes I know Jean Paul Gautier wore it once....but he's a fashion designer and flamboyantly gay so it works with him but it might not work with your character). If you really want to stick with the Jyspiere, go bigger and darker color.


----------



## averagejoe

ja43ja (josh) said:


> icic, I found it too heavy... just like my b 40 and 35. But i would like to go for a 31 maybe ?


I like heavier bags. I think the weight is luxurious, especially because it comes from thick leathers and elegant hardware.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Tony Yang said:


> As a guy, I would go for the Steve or Sac Ecritoire or Barda instead. Being 6 ft a larger bag just proportionally fits better.
> 
> The Jyspiere is an interesting bag to guys...it's like the Steve and Barda are great but far too subtle so people resort to the Jyspiere to have a messenger bag and show off the Hermes design. However I fell overall the bag is too feminine (yes I know Jean Paul Gautier wore it once....but he's a fashion designer and flamboyantly gay so it works with him but it might not work with your character). If you really want to stick with the Jyspiere, go bigger and darker color.


I actually think Jypsiere is a pretty neutral bag - and really if one is secure enough with ones identity - one can carry whatever one wants - the man makes the bag/cloth and not the other way around IMHO  
Use it, enjoy it and love it.


----------



## Tony Yang

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I actually think Jypsiere is a pretty neutral bag - and really if one is secure enough with ones identity - one can carry whatever one wants - the man makes the bag/cloth and not the other way around IMHO
> Use it, enjoy it and love it.



I agree that if you are comfortable carrying it, do whatever you want. More options this way! 

However as a designer there are some things about the Jyspiere that makes it lean towards feminine though. Ex. A few things I learned about bag design is (handle drop is very important like the HAC has a very short handle drop so it's marketed towards men, while Birkin to women, strap-locking mechanism hardware design such as those found on the Jyspiere, Kelly, and Evelyne are usually designed with the female market in mind).


----------



## Louis74

A bit of green for St. Patrick's day: Behapi DT in Vert Anglais (epsom leather). And for a casual day at the park, Evelyne III GM in étoupe (look at that clemence grain!   ).


----------



## s2861301

obsessedwhermes said:


> I love how smart looking this bag is. Absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks a lot. Always looking forward what kinda  design limited edition B could be.


----------



## s2861301

Louis74 said:


> A bit of green for St. Patrick's day: Behapi DT in Vert Anglais (epsom leather). And for a casual day at the park, Evelyne III GM in étoupe (look at that clemence grain!   ).
> 
> View attachment 3637112



Love your style and color combinations.


----------



## Tony Yang

Louis74 said:


> A bit of green for St. Patrick's day: Behapi DT in Vert Anglais (epsom leather). And for a casual day at the park, Evelyne III GM in étoupe (look at that clemence grain!   ).
> 
> View attachment 3637112



Love the combo of colors. Its very refined with the green working with the beige


----------



## miah100

Some recent H shots...


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Louis74 said:


> A bit of green for St. Patrick's day: Behapi DT in Vert Anglais (epsom leather). And for a casual day at the park, Evelyne III GM in étoupe (look at that clemence grain!   ).
> 
> View attachment 3637112



Love your style!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

miah100 said:


> Some recent H shots...
> 
> View attachment 3637245
> View attachment 3637246
> View attachment 3637247
> View attachment 3637249



Your collection of Hermes is simply wonderful!


----------



## PJW5813

obsessedwhermes said:


> Your collection of Hermes is simply wonderful!


Yes, He has fantastic style.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Louis74 said:


> A bit of green for St. Patrick's day: Behapi DT in Vert Anglais (epsom leather). And for a casual day at the park, Evelyne III GM in étoupe (look at that clemence grain!   ).
> 
> View attachment 3637112


Lovely relaxed casual chic!


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Lonely on a cloudy day.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Serious or casual!!


----------



## espimac

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I actually think Jypsiere is a pretty neutral bag - and really if one is secure enough with ones identity - one can carry whatever one wants - the man makes the bag/cloth and not the other way around IMHO
> Use it, enjoy it and love it.



I totally agree! I actually enjoyed this bag a lot until I got a Kelly. It's not the usual box or rectangular shape you see on guys. Here is my jyp 34 in etoupe


----------



## Louis74

espimac said:


> I totally agree! I actually enjoyed this bag a lot until I got a Kelly. It's not the usual box or rectangular shape you see on guys. Here is my jyp 34 in etoupe



This size looks perfect on you!


----------



## espimac

Louis74 said:


> This size looks perfect on you!


Thank you!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Just to continue my Bleu Indigo / Bleu Paon streak 
H Tournis Tressé in B Indigo / B Paon


----------



## averagejoe

espimac said:


> I totally agree! I actually enjoyed this bag a lot until I got a Kelly. It's not the usual box or rectangular shape you see on guys. Here is my jyp 34 in etoupe


The size is perfect. And yes, the bag is quite unique.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Ombré Lizard CDC out today...


----------



## csetcos

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> View attachment 3638321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to continue my Bleu Indigo / Bleu Paon streak
> H Tournis Tressé in B Indigo / B Paon



I love the Tournis bracelets and have 3, but I have not seen this one before!!! I love it!!! [emoji7]



Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my Ombré Lizard CDC out today...
> 
> View attachment 3638523
> 
> View attachment 3638524
> 
> View attachment 3638528



Perfect as always!!! I have to digress and ask- what is that bag??? It appears to be an LV Speedy in Epi, but I'm confused by the vachetta tabs and piping?


----------



## Yoshi1296

csetcos said:


> I love the Tournis bracelets and have 3, but I have not seen this one before!!! I love it!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect as always!!! I have to digress and ask- what is that bag??? It appears to be an LV Speedy in Epi, but I'm confused by the vachetta tabs and piping?



It is from Nicolas Ghesquiere's first LV collection!


----------



## Prada Prince

csetcos said:


> Perfect as always!!! I have to digress and ask- what is that bag??? It appears to be an LV Speedy in Epi, but I'm confused by the vachetta tabs and piping?



Thanks @csetcos 

It's called the Epi Doc PM from Ghesquiere's first runway collection for Vuitton.


----------



## Lostinlondon

Apologies in advance: no mods pics. 
After weeks of hesitation, finally got myself a Cabacity yesterday (in black and Hunter canvas)...only to bring it back today for a refund...
It's a beautiful piece of design but I find it really impractical, just too big with the shoulder strap for the removable pouch way to small. 
Got carried away in the store and walked out with it only to have second thoughts immediately after getting it out of the box at home. 
After a near-sleepless night thinking about it, I've now decided today that the bag really does not fit my needs and has to be returned. So it's now carefully wrapped up again (hence the lack of pictures), ready for a journey back to central London in a few hours time when the store opens. 
Lesson learned: I'll stick to my Steve but might try to get an Evelyn which I've seen modelled on here very nicely, for a touch of color...


----------



## espimac

Lostinlondon said:


> Apologies in advance: no mods pics.
> After weeks of hesitation, finally got myself a Cabacity yesterday (in black and Hunter canvas)...only to bring it back today for a refund...
> It's a beautiful piece of design but I find it really impractical, just too big with the shoulder strap for the removable pouch way to small.
> Got carried away in the store and walked out with it only to have second thoughts immediately after getting it out of the box at home.
> After a near-sleepless night thinking about it, I've now decided today that the bag really does not fit my needs and has to be returned. So it's now carefully wrapped up again (hence the lack of pictures), ready for a journey back to central London in a few hours time when the store opens.
> Lesson learned: I'll stick to my Steve but might try to get an Evelyn which I've seen modelled on here very nicely, for a touch of color...



I love the cabacity but it's too big for me too. I'm glad you planned on returning it, otherwise it would be a great waste of your money to have it sitting around in your closet.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

For my H Tournis streak .... 
Yesterday at the H store they had both versions of Tournis AND both in my size (M/T4), so I was being naughty and got both 
Love all the H Bleu (with a few exceptions .... )
H Tournis Tressé in Noir / Colvert


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I don't often stack my accessories (not a let's-put-everything-on kinda guy here hahaha..)
Just experimenting with the looks.
H Tournis T in Indigo / B Paon
H Chaine d'Ancre necklace/bracelet - a SO/custom-made piece...


----------



## csetcos

Lostinlondon said:


> Apologies in advance: no mods pics.
> After weeks of hesitation, finally got myself a Cabacity yesterday (in black and Hunter canvas)...only to bring it back today for a refund...
> It's a beautiful piece of design but I find it really impractical, just too big with the shoulder strap for the removable pouch way to small.
> Got carried away in the store and walked out with it only to have second thoughts immediately after getting it out of the box at home.
> After a near-sleepless night thinking about it, I've now decided today that the bag really does not fit my needs and has to be returned. So it's now carefully wrapped up again (hence the lack of pictures), ready for a journey back to central London in a few hours time when the store opens.
> Lesson learned: I'll stick to my Steve but might try to get an Evelyn which I've seen modelled on here very nicely, for a touch of color...





espimac said:


> I love the cabacity but it's too big for me too. I'm glad you planned on returning it, otherwise it would be a great waste of your money to have it sitting around in your closet.



The Cabacity is also way too big on me. I love the idea but I wish it would come in different sizes. But at the end of the day, if I'm going to reach for a tote, I'll still probably reach for one of my birkins. I concur with you gents in full!



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> For my H Tournis streak ....
> Yesterday at the H store they had both versions of Tournis AND both in my size (M/T4), so I was being naughty and got both
> Love all the H Bleu (with a few exceptions .... )
> H Tournis Tressé in Noir / Colvert



Oh geez. I need both!!! [emoji46]


----------



## Louis74

Lostinlondon said:


> Apologies in advance: no mods pics.
> After weeks of hesitation, finally got myself a Cabacity yesterday (in black and Hunter canvas)...only to bring it back today for a refund...
> It's a beautiful piece of design but I find it really impractical, just too big with the shoulder strap for the removable pouch way to small.
> Got carried away in the store and walked out with it only to have second thoughts immediately after getting it out of the box at home.
> After a near-sleepless night thinking about it, I've now decided today that the bag really does not fit my needs and has to be returned. So it's now carefully wrapped up again (hence the lack of pictures), ready for a journey back to central London in a few hours time when the store opens.
> Lesson learned: I'll stick to my Steve but might try to get an Evelyn which I've seen modelled on here very nicely, for a touch of color...



I agree. I gave the Cabacity a try recently but found it  too big on me too.


----------



## Tony Yang

csetcos said:


> The Cabacity is also way too big on me. I love the idea but I wish it would come in different sizes. But at the end of the day, if I'm going to reach for a tote, I'll still probably reach for one of my birkins. I concur with you gents in full!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez. I need both!!!



Cabacity does come in differant sizes!!!!! There's a size 41!!! In blue indigo and blue paon pouch. Just ask your SA. It's kinda rare but 100% there are size 41 out there.

I love the subtle design but personally I found the Cabacity too heavy with the hunter leather.

The Shark Bolide in barenia is the perfect size and weight for me


----------



## Lostinlondon

NBS SM was extremely pleased to take the Cabacity back from me as, according to him, he'd been trying to get one in stock for a while. Funny thing is that within seconds the word has spread around the store that some mad guy was giving his bag back and a few of the mâle SAs came around trying to make me change my mind. 
One of them recommended a new cross body apparently called "Sac à Dos". Wasn't on display but he offered to get it from the back for me. Shame I didn't have enough time to view it. Anyone here heard of it? As " sac à dos" just means backpack in French, I'm wondering whether he wasn't just confused. He did however assure me that it definitely wasn't a CityBack which I would have taken straight away!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Lostinlondon said:


> NBS SM was extremely pleased to take the Cabacity back from me as, according to him, he'd been trying to get one in stock for a while. Funny thing is that within seconds the word has spread around the store that some mad guy was giving his bag back and a few of the mâle SAs came around trying to make me change my mind.
> One of them recommended a new cross body apparently called "Sac à Dos". Wasn't on display but he offered to get it from the back for me. Shame I didn't have enough time to view it. Anyone here heard of it? As " sac à dos" just means backpack in French, I'm wondering whether he wasn't just confused. He did however assure me that it definitely wasn't a CityBack which I would have taken straight away!!


H sac à dos is like a Herbag but with a backpack strap.


----------



## Lostinlondon

Thanks Orfeo. Search online didn't return anything specific. You wouldn't have a picture or a link by any chance? Thanks a million.


----------



## qubed

Lostinlondon said:


> NBS SM was extremely pleased to take the Cabacity back from me as, according to him, he'd been trying to get one in stock for a while. Funny thing is that within seconds the word has spread around the store that some mad guy was giving his bag back and a few of the mâle SAs came around trying to make me change my mind.
> One of them recommended a new cross body apparently called "Sac à Dos". Wasn't on display but he offered to get it from the back for me. Shame I didn't have enough time to view it. Anyone here heard of it? As " sac à dos" just means backpack in French, I'm wondering whether he wasn't just confused. He did however assure me that it definitely wasn't a CityBack which I would have taken straight away!!



You can come to NYC, I saw an alligator or croc CityBack in the display case


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Off for errands...
H Façonnée Grand H scarf in Rouge H
H Cap cod belt in noir/gold
H Trouser Gabadine in Rouge H


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Lostinlondon said:


> Thanks Orfeo. Search online didn't return anything specific. You wouldn't have a picture or a link by any chance? Thanks a million.


----------



## Tony Yang

qubed said:


> You can come to NYC, I saw an alligator or croc CityBack in the display case



Haha, it's amazing...but like 40-50k -___-. There's a Cityback 30 in Plomb Taurillion in San Francisco right now!

Here's my Cityback 27 in Plomb Taurillion, I love the Plomb color. It's like graphite but with a blue base.


----------



## Lostinlondon

Tony Yang said:


> Haha, it's amazing...but like 40-50k -___-. There's a Cityback 30 in Plomb Taurillion in San Francisco right now!
> 
> Here's my Cityback 27 in Plomb Taurillion, I love the Plomb color. It's like graphite but with a blue base.
> View attachment 3640248



40/50K $ or £? I'll have a few for that price. I'll have to loose weight afterwards though since I'd have to sell my flat and move into the bags. 

Thanks OrfeoRH for the picture but isn't that an Herbag?
The CityBack is a beauty. Why is it that you seem to have much better stock in the States than in good old Europe???? I'll start citizenship procedure tomorrow but somehow I think I'll better wait another 4 years...


----------



## qubed

Lostinlondon said:


> The CityBack is a beauty. Why is it that you seem to have much better stock in the States than in good old Europe???? I'll start citizenship procedure tomorrow but somehow I think I'll better wait another 4 years...



Probably because they cost about twice as much stateside.


----------



## PJW5813

I had noticed that the USA website had a much wider range than France or UK
but I had not realised the price hike
e.g. Cabacity 45  converted to dollar equivalent is: 9800 USA;  7030 UK; 6660 FR;


----------



## Tony Yang

PJW5813 said:


> I had noticed that the USA website had a much wider range than France or UK
> but I had not realised the price hike
> e.g. Cabacity 45  converted to dollar equivalent is: 9800 USA;  7030 UK; 6660 FR;



Yep, it's common knowledge the price goes like this: (cheapest) Europe < USA+Central America < Asia < South America (most expensive)

Every Region has a merchant that orders the products for stores of their region. Maybe the US merchant thought the backpacks are very hot in America and bought a lot of Citybacks for the US stores.

See those people in the audience with notebooks watching the Hermes runway show? those are most likely merchants jotting down what new products they want for their stores.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Lostinlondon said:


> 40/50K $ or £? I'll have a few for that price. I'll have to loose weight afterwards though since I'd have to sell my flat and move into the bags.
> 
> Thanks OrfeoRH for the picture but isn't that an Herbag?
> The CityBack is a beauty. Why is it that you seem to have much better stock in the States than in good old Europe???? I'll start citizenship procedure tomorrow but somehow I think I'll better wait another 4 years...


Yes it is a Herbag but called sac a dos  it is not a new design.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Early dinner after work 
H Osmose silver ring
H Tournis tresses in Plomb/etaine


----------



## asterificious

Guys. Do you think a blue ostrich birkin will look too feminine on guys?

Im debating to get a b35 in blue roi ostrich. Im in love with the color, but i rarely see ostrich on guys, so im wondering if it might look too "auntie" style. Hahaha

My other option is a b35 flag barenia which is also very handsome, but i feel maybe less versatile than the blue. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Tony Yang

asterificious said:


> Guys. Do you think a blue ostrich birkin will look too feminine on guys?
> 
> Im debating to get a b35 in blue roi ostrich. Im in love with the color, but i rarely see ostrich on guys, so im wondering if it might look too "auntie" style. Hahaha
> 
> My other option is a b35 flag barenia which is also very handsome, but i feel maybe less versatile than the blue.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3641919
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641920



I think the flag Birkin looks a lot more masculine than the blue ostrich. The flag has this classic look you can't really go wrong with. However I wish it had palladium hardware instead of gold. Palladium brushed or polished always looks more masculine than gold (except maybe brass gold). Additionally regarding leather, personally...the only exotic leather a guy should get is matte alligator or croc, shiny croc or ostrich seems too feminine to me no matter the color. That being said I love ostrich leather and it's actually the most durable out of all exotic leathers.


----------



## PJW5813

I am always inclined to think that if someone asks a question like that, deep down they know what the answer is for themselves - there are no absolutes - just how it feels for you.
Interesting that you thought the Flag Barenia might be less versatile, if anything I thought the opposite.
It has so much of its own character and is almost a stand alone item that can be used for its own purpose not to match or coordinate with other things.
As a matter of taste, unlike Tony Y, I prefer gold with the brown spectrum (tan, orange, canvas) tones of the Flag.
It is great opportunity to acquire one of these Barenia Flags and very handsome.
The blue ostrich is very sophisticated and more formal - I think it's the colour, not the skin.
You choice depends on the ways you envisage using them.


----------



## Louis74

If it were me, I would go for the flag barenia Birkin. What bothers me most about the ostrich b35 is the structured look which, _in my eyes_, gives it a more purse-y look. But it's not to say that a guy, with the right style, could not pull it off.


----------



## footlocker

asterificious said:


> Guys. Do you think a blue ostrich birkin will look too feminine on guys?
> 
> Im debating to get a b35 in blue roi ostrich. Im in love with the color, but i rarely see ostrich on guys, so im wondering if it might look too "auntie" style. Hahaha
> 
> My other option is a b35 flag barenia which is also very handsome, but i feel maybe less versatile than the blue.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3641919
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641920



I would go for the birkin flag barenia.  I personally think that Barenia is the kind of leather that has a masculine character to it, especially it has gained patina.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

asterificious said:


> Guys. Do you think a blue ostrich birkin will look too feminine on guys?
> 
> Im debating to get a b35 in blue roi ostrich. Im in love with the color, but i rarely see ostrich on guys, so im wondering if it might look too "auntie" style. Hahaha
> 
> My other option is a b35 flag barenia which is also very handsome, but i feel maybe less versatile than the blue.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3641919
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641920



Am not a guy but I love all pictures around here. So just my 2 cents worth:

The flag barenia definitely looks more masculine. The hardware colour probably reflects whether you like it more classic or "clean" look. I like a little of vintage. So usually I love gold hardware.

The ostrich though not as masculine, looks luxurious! I love it!

But seriously ask yourself which one will you be more comfortable carrying. For something that you are going to pay 5figures, I think the bag should be one which you are most comfortable with carrying it every other day [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## danny123

Here are some recent pickups from me 




Citizen Twill bifold wallet, Bleu Paon Swift leather 

Irving loafers, Cognac colour in suede 

Nervure cashmere lined gloves (apparently compatible with touchscreen which is great!)

And was given a gift set of the new Eau de Merveilles Bleue. Lovely fragrance 

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## doves75

asterificious said:


> Guys. Do you think a blue ostrich birkin will look too feminine on guys?
> 
> Im debating to get a b35 in blue roi ostrich. Im in love with the color, but i rarely see ostrich on guys, so im wondering if it might look too "auntie" style. Hahaha
> 
> My other option is a b35 flag barenia which is also very handsome, but i feel maybe less versatile than the blue.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3641919
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641920



I agree with other TPFer, my vote is for the flag barenia, although I love ostrich and love blues.
You need to consider about scratches on barenia leather which I can't live with, therefore no barenia bag for me just SLGs. 
Ostrich is very durable and has its own character. 
Try both of the bag and decide which one that make your heart sing. Don't worry and pay attention to those haters. You own your style!! 
Pls update us and post some pics


----------



## averagejoe

asterificious said:


> Guys. Do you think a blue ostrich birkin will look too feminine on guys?
> 
> Im debating to get a b35 in blue roi ostrich. Im in love with the color, but i rarely see ostrich on guys, so im wondering if it might look too "auntie" style. Hahaha
> 
> My other option is a b35 flag barenia which is also very handsome, but i feel maybe less versatile than the blue.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3641919
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641920


Wow to the ostrich. The fact that it is in blue will make it look more masculine than some other colours like red or fuchsia.

And ostrich is much more luxurious than canvas and barenia.


----------



## espimac

asterificious said:


> Guys. Do you think a blue ostrich birkin will look too feminine on guys?
> 
> Im debating to get a b35 in blue roi ostrich. Im in love with the color, but i rarely see ostrich on guys, so im wondering if it might look too "auntie" style. Hahaha
> 
> My other option is a b35 flag barenia which is also very handsome, but i feel maybe less versatile than the blue.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3641919
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641920



 What a good selection of bags. I've been eyeing both as well! I love how the ostrich leather looks in blue. I do agree with what the other guys said, it looks very luxurious. Whereas the other one I feel is more casual. I guess it depends on what look you are aiming for. You can pull off any bag and not make it look "aunt-like" with the right attitude. Good luck and update us please!


----------



## yrtxcyrtxc

Hi everyone,

This is my first sharing here, so this is my recently bought kelly and quicker!


----------



## espimac

yrtxcyrtxc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first sharing here, so this is my recently bought kelly and quicker!



Congrats! We have the same bag with PWH!


----------



## yrtxcyrtxc

espimac said:


> Congrats! We have the same bag with PWH!


So you are my bag twin! 

I checked your post, looks like yours is a bi-colour one? Mine is black inside out


----------



## espimac

yrtxcyrtxc said:


> So you are my bag twin!
> 
> I checked your post, looks like yours is a bi-colour one? Mine is black inside out



Oh yes, mine has a blue interior


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

yrtxcyrtxc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first sharing here, so this is my recently bought kelly and quicker!


This was taken on board of Star Ferry? Gosh ... nostalgic memory 
Nice Bag BTW and lovely shoes!


----------



## danny123

yrtxcyrtxc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first sharing here, so this is my recently bought kelly and quicker!


Stunning bag!!! A classic
And lovely shoes too.


----------



## yrtxcyrtxc

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> This was taken on board of Star Ferry? Gosh ... nostalgic memory
> Nice Bag BTW and lovely shoes!


Yes it was the star ferry! Thank you



danny123 said:


> Stunning bag!!! A classic
> And lovely shoes too.



Thank you so much


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my alligator Charniere bracelet out today...


----------



## asterificious

Omg. I think im in love... [emoji7]


----------



## PJW5813

Asterificious, have you chosen this one and bought it?
You look absolutely perfect with it.
And you also have the wonderful barenia too!


----------



## asterificious

PJW5813 said:


> Asterificious, have you chosen this one and bought it?
> You look absolutely perfect with it.
> And you also have the wonderful barenia too!



Im doing the paperwork now as we speak. so excited XD


----------



## s2861301

asterificious said:


> Omg. I think im in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3646328



You look perfect with the bag. I love your bracelet as well. I'd definitely get this bag if i were you.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Brunch at KE Hotel
H poplin dress shirt in light green checkered pattern (I cannot remember what season I bought it - it has been awhile. I think it is a stardard issue)
Really like the metallic accent buttons - they have a cufflink feel to them


----------



## miah100

Shots from while I was in Miami this past week....


----------



## miah100

Continued...


----------



## rict95

miah100 said:


> Shots from while I was in Miami this past week....
> 
> View attachment 3646990
> View attachment 3646991
> View attachment 3646993
> View attachment 3646996
> View attachment 3646999
> View attachment 3647001
> View attachment 3647002
> View attachment 3647003
> View attachment 3647004
> View attachment 3647005



Great style!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

asterificious said:


> Omg. I think im in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3646328



Congrats on your decision! You look quite cool with this bag! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I have two pairs of Izmir (noir and mocha) - I mostly wear them indoor these days as I find them not comfortable for casual strolling on the street. May be I am so used to wearing most shoes with a decent arch support... completely flat sandals are (most flip flops) I can only wear them when I don't have to walk too much on the street or the beach.
I LOVE THEM very much though - the style is classic and has not change for years


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

At work
H Kit Velo T shirt in Cobalt
H Capecod Belt in Bleu Abyss / Mallard
Maison Margiela orange jeans


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

My H Izmir in Gold


----------



## csetcos

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> View attachment 3650546
> 
> My H Izmir in Gold



My feet are not pretty enough for Izmir sandals!!! I tried!!! [emoji23]


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

csetcos said:


> My feet are not pretty enough for Izmir sandals!!! I tried!!! [emoji23]


We ALL have nice FEET omg.... 
Wear whatever and ENJOY THEM my friend! 
We wear what pleases us  and we all have our own unique style!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Getting ready for work 
H T-shirt (two seasons ago ?)
H Cape Cod belt in black/gold
Maison Margiela slim blue jeans 
(And a H HerBag in blue hiding in the back haha)


----------



## suziez

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Getting ready for work
> H T-shirt (two seasons ago ?)
> H Cape Cod belt in black/gold
> Maison Margiela slim blue jeans
> (And a H HerBag in blue hiding in the back haha)


Great look.  This cape code belt i'm liking better than the H .  Looks more interesting......


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

suziez said:


> Great look.  This cape code belt i'm liking better than the H .  Looks more interesting......


I am glad  in fact I gave away all my Belt Kits to my friends and uncles because...
1) The older designs with the "H" were a bit too much branding - the latter newer designs are more original and subtle. Most non-belt-kit models have a much more interesting buckles with classy subtle designs.
2) the holes on Belt straps from virtually all the belt kits at time will be stretched (just like most Belt) - and one should not be wearing them too tight. Eventuallly the fastening will be come loose and the buckle will occasionally fall off. Non-belt-kit belts are traditional belts... even if the holes are stretched, you don't have the problems of detaching buckles.
3) Many regular H belts also have dual colour combos so they are very versatile.
4) My favs are Cape Cod  - Quentin - Nathan ... Nathan is by far my FAV as it is an in-between size (wider than 32 but narrower than 42) - really good for most trousers and jeans. All of the above styles come in two tone colour combo.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

TGIF!!!
H long sleeve t shirt (5 seasons ago - Bleu something something colour as I cannot remember the flavour of that particular Bleu hahaha)
H Quentin belt in black and Rouge H
Maison Margiela slim jeans in light grey
Acne White leather tennis trainer (not shown)


----------



## csetcos

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> TGIF!!!
> H long sleeve t shirt (5 seasons ago - Bleu something something colour as I cannot remember the flavour of that particular Bleu hahaha)
> H Quentin belt in black and Rouge H
> Maison Margiela slim jeans in light grey
> Acne White leather tennis trainer (not shown)



Looking good! Too many H "bleus" to remember!!! Almost as bad as the H pinks!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

asterificious said:


> Guys. Do you think a blue ostrich birkin will look too feminine on guys?
> 
> Im debating to get a b35 in blue roi ostrich. Im in love with the color, but i rarely see ostrich on guys, so im wondering if it might look too "auntie" style. Hahaha
> 
> My other option is a b35 flag barenia which is also very handsome, but i feel maybe less versatile than the blue.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3641919
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641920


I think blue ostrich looks good! Did you try with different outfits?


----------



## westcoastgal

yrtxcyrtxc said:


> Yes it was the star ferry! Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much


I love the star ferry with the interchangeable seat backs.


----------



## asterificious

s2861301 said:


> You look perfect with the bag. I love your bracelet as well. I'd definitely get this bag if i were you.



Thank you, the bracelet is a clic clac in vert bronze


----------



## asterificious

westcoastgal said:


> I think blue ostrich looks good! Did you try with different outfits?



I went to see the flag birkin first and fell in love on the spot XD 

Im still dreaming of the blue but im quite happy with my decision.


----------



## asterificious

Wanted to take out my new flag for his first day out today but the weather hasnt been great so i didnt want to take a chance  

Took this guy out instead and paired it with my mumbai scarf. Pop of color for grey weather [emoji172]


----------



## csetcos

asterificious said:


> Wanted to take out my new flag for his first day out today but the weather hasnt been great so i didnt want to take a chance
> 
> Took this guy out instead and paired it with my mumbai scarf. Pop of color for grey weather [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3652899



Perfect pairing!!! Can't wait to see your new Flag!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Saturday errand time...
Tied dye carré 100cm in Magenta and cobalt - SS 2017
Scarf ring is an oversize Tiffany Sterling silver ring (size 13) 
Moncler overcoat 
Etriviere Shopping in marine


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Spring summer update.
Again I love ❤️ Izmir - not the best for long distance walking but hey these are sandal and they are not pretending to be New Balance.
Summery aren't they ❤️


----------



## Prada Prince

Getting the Ombré out again for lunch in Mayfair...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Spring has sprung
H t shirt in soufre colour SS17
H Cape Cod belt Bleu Abyss / Malachite
H bracelet Bleu Paon / Bleu Indigo 
Maison Margiela slim jeans in grey


----------



## sweilun

Out with b40 today [emoji846]

View attachment 3655193


----------



## sweilun

sweilun said:


> Out with b40 today [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 3655193






One more shot [emoji3]


----------



## asterificious

sweilun said:


> View attachment 3655354
> 
> 
> One more shot [emoji3]



Smokin hot!! You are rockin that B and those white polos [emoji7]

May i ask how tall are you?


----------



## sweilun

asterificious said:


> Smokin hot!! You are rockin that B and those white polos [emoji7]
> 
> May i ask how tall are you?



Thanks for the compliment! 

I'm 165cm [emoji51]


----------



## westcoastgal

sweilun said:


> View attachment 3655354
> 
> 
> One more shot [emoji3]


This is a great look.


----------



## Sycomore

B40 is a great size for men


----------



## sweilun

Sycomore said:


> B40 is a great size for men



Yes indeed, but for guys around my height, something in between a 35 and 40 would be perfect [emoji51]


----------



## asterificious

sweilun said:


> Yes indeed, but for guys around my height, something in between a 35 and 40 would be perfect [emoji51]



Yep im around the same height and i prefer 35 for daily wear.


----------



## sweilun

asterificious said:


> Yep im around the same height and i prefer 35 for daily wear.



Please continue to rock that b35 flag barenia, such an awesome looking birkin!


----------



## PJW5813

asterificious said:


> Yep im around the same height and i prefer 35 for daily wear.


Your 35Flag certainly looks ideal for you; the 'flag' style gives the bag more visual weight - dare one say makes it more masculine.
Sweilun and his B40 look really good - purposeful - it works very well indeed too.


----------



## footlocker

yrtxcyrtxc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first sharing here, so this is my recently bought kelly and quicker!


Nice!  This makes a good shot to take it on star ferry.  nice shot!


----------



## asterificious

Today's arm party [emoji133]
Hermes Nausicaa 
Cartier JUC 
JLC moon


----------



## obsessedwhermes

asterificious said:


> Today's arm party [emoji133]
> Hermes Nausicaa
> Cartier JUC
> JLC moon
> 
> View attachment 3658586



Oooo that H ring looks so cool on you!! But perhaps it's because you have such slender fingers, you made the rings look sooo good!!


----------



## CartierLVer

Finally found HG KD bracelet in BE small scales croc! Yay


----------



## averagejoe

asterificious said:


> Today's arm party [emoji133]
> Hermes Nausicaa
> Cartier JUC
> JLC moon
> 
> View attachment 3658586


WOW! And that watch...


----------



## Hermezzy

Tony Yang said:


> Haha, it's amazing...but like 40-50k -___-. There's a Cityback 30 in Plomb Taurillion in San Francisco right now!
> 
> Here's my Cityback 27 in Plomb Taurillion, I love the Plomb color. It's like graphite but with a blue base.
> View attachment 3640248


That is a gorgeous bag...LOVE plomb!  And the size is fantastic!  Does the cityback have just one interior pocket, or are there more?


----------



## Hermezzy

CartierLVer said:


> Finally found HG KD bracelet in BE small scales croc! Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659659


Absolutely gorgeous....LOVE this


----------



## Hermezzy

danny123 said:


> Here are some recent pickups from me
> 
> View attachment 3642139
> 
> 
> Citizen Twill bifold wallet, Bleu Paon Swift leather
> 
> Irving loafers, Cognac colour in suede
> 
> Nervure cashmere lined gloves (apparently compatible with touchscreen which is great!)
> 
> And was given a gift set of the new Eau de Merveilles Bleue. Lovely fragrance
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


Beautiful purchases, all!  I'm thrilled for you!


----------



## Hermezzy

yrtxcyrtxc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first sharing here, so this is my recently bought kelly and quicker!


Beautiful bag...love how you've accessorized it!  Very playful!


----------



## Hermezzy

asterificious said:


> Omg. I think im in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3646328


Two thumbs wayyy up on this one!  You look FANTASTIC with that bag!


----------



## Hermezzy

miah100 said:


> Shots from while I was in Miami this past week....
> 
> View attachment 3646990
> View attachment 3646991
> View attachment 3646993
> View attachment 3646996
> View attachment 3646999
> View attachment 3647001
> View attachment 3647002
> View attachment 3647003
> View attachment 3647004
> View attachment 3647005


These pics make me smile and smile...I can hear the sounds of the ocean and smell the water/beach nearby...your sense of style is chic and effortless...beautiful!


----------



## Hermezzy

asterificious said:


> Wanted to take out my new flag for his first day out today but the weather hasnt been great so i didnt want to take a chance
> 
> Took this guy out instead and paired it with my mumbai scarf. Pop of color for grey weather [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3652899


LOVE the color of your chanel!


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Saturday errand time...
> Tied dye carré 100cm in Magenta and cobalt - SS 2017
> Scarf ring is an oversize Tiffany Sterling silver ring (size 13)
> Moncler overcoat
> Etriviere Shopping in marine


Lovely, as always, dear Orfeo!  I esp love that overcoat!  Moncler fits me so well...love that brand.


----------



## Hermezzy

Prada Prince said:


> Getting the Ombré out again for lunch in Mayfair...
> 
> View attachment 3653666
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653667


Love the accessories but also love the Givenchy top- I'm a huge fan of Tisci-era Givenchy


----------



## Hermezzy

sweilun said:


> View attachment 3655354
> 
> 
> One more shot [emoji3]


Great look! Very clean and elegant


----------



## asterificious

obsessedwhermes said:


> Oooo that H ring looks so cool on you!! But perhaps it's because you have such slender fingers, you made the rings look sooo good!!



Thank you!!
I do have thin fingers, if only they were a bit longer [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## asterificious

averagejoe said:


> WOW! And that watch...



Thanks!
I am not really a watch person but i do enjoy this one. Very clean and not overpowering design [emoji7]


----------



## Rouge H

May I ask what do you carry in there?


----------



## averagejoe

asterificious said:


> Thanks!
> I am not really a watch person but i do enjoy this one. Very clean and not overpowering design [emoji7]


Exactly what Jaeger LeCoultre is known for. It's actually one of the most revered watch brands in the world.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Saturday afternoon 
H linen knit long sleeves round collar button shirt in Mocha (a few seasons ago)
H etriviere belt in Bleu Orage clemence (a few seasons ago haha)
H Jeans in Black (a year ago - this is the slimmer version of their raw denim)
(Not shown - Officine Creative weaved leather dress shoes in brown)
Love H as it is not fast fashion! It is nice to play with all my old clothes and make them afresh again!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

My spring wish  Love to see more TPF H fans posting more pics on H clothings - I love all the bags and accessories ... but I also love to see more men posting more pics on clothes as H makes very nice ready-to-wear also


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My spring wish  Love to see more TPF H fans posting more pics on H clothings - I love all the bags and accessories ... but I also love to see more men posting more pics on clothes as H makes very nice ready-to-wear also


This is a lovely wish, dear Orfeo, but I must say that I enjoy your postings and am perfectly  happy to let you dominate the H pret-a-porter photo presentations on this thread!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Ombré CDC to Paris!


----------



## danny123

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> My spring wish  Love to see more TPF H fans posting more pics on H clothings - I love all the bags and accessories ... but I also love to see more men posting more pics on clothes as H makes very nice ready-to-wear also


I second what @Hermezzy said!! I enjoy the photos you post so much, and your contributions to this thread are so appreciated. You have such good taste!

And to honour your wish, I will post a RTW piece I picked up recently  Will try to get the pic up tomorrow


----------



## danny123

CartierLVer said:


> Finally found HG KD bracelet in BE small scales croc! Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659659


Wow!! Stunning. BE and croc is just heaven. 
Congrats on finding this, it looks great on you!!


----------



## qubed

There's a Cityback 27 in plomb taurillon on the USA h.com website. Someone buy it so I don't have to!


----------



## pretty99

Here's to share with the gents here, GM Cape cod shadow, all black cape cod with black/red resin barenia strap, the darth Vader of H watch!!


----------



## pretty99

qubed said:


> There's a Cityback 27 in plomb taurillon on the USA h.com website. Someone buy it so I don't have to!



There will be a two tone version the backpack for FW17, stay tune for that! It's very cool!
Black/indigo, indigo/Bordeaux and vert Titian/ vert vertigo


----------



## asterificious

pretty99 said:


> Here's to share with the gents here, GM Cape cod shadow, all black cape cod with black/red resin barenia strap, the darth Vader of H watch!!
> View attachment 3662646



Oh my. Made me regret just purchasing the H apple watch. This is way cooler (´Д` )


----------



## danny123

pretty99 said:


> Here's to share with the gents here, GM Cape cod shadow, all black cape cod with black/red resin barenia strap, the darth Vader of H watch!!
> View attachment 3662646


This is stunning! Never seen it before. Darth Vader of H watches is an apt description 
I just went through your reveal thread yesterday and woke up to this. You have such good taste!! This watch is so cool looking.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

danny123 said:


> I second what @Hermezzy said!! I enjoy the photos you post so much, and your contributions to this thread are so appreciated. You have such good taste!
> 
> And to honour your wish, I will post a RTW piece I picked up recently  Will try to get the pic up tomorrow


Awesome!!!


----------



## asterificious

Omg guys. I really should stop my habit of window e-shopping. Its too much temptation for me. Lol. 

I am not really in the market for another B so soon, but I "accidently" found this Gorgeous fjord B35 in black. Its from 2007 but it looks quite pristine to me and i just love the veins on the bag. 

What do you guys think of it? Should i pass?


----------



## PJW5813

You have eagle eyes for fjord
It's v handsome - therefore very tempting BUT
Did you get the Fjord B40 you showed us last month?
and around that time did you not write that you did not want a noir B35?


----------



## asterificious

PJW5813 said:


> You have eagle eyes for fjord
> It's v handsome - therefore very tempting BUT
> Did you get the Fjord B40 you showed us last month?
> and around that time did you not write that you did not want a noir B35?



You have good memory!
Yea i passed on the B40 as I do prefer a size 35 so this is actually the right combo for me. But i just get the flag barenia Two weeks ago[emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## Hermezzy

asterificious said:


> You have good memory!
> Yea i passed on the B40 as I do prefer a size 35 so this is actually the right combo for me. But i just get the flag barenia Two weeks ago[emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]



It's a gorgeous bag! I say get it!


----------



## Tony Yang

Hermezzy said:


> That is a gorgeous bag...LOVE plomb!  And the size is fantastic!  Does the cityback have just one interior pocket, or are there more?


Just on Interior Pocket. I small pouches inside to organize things. Works super super well for notebooks. Also there one in exact same size, leather, and color on the USA Hermes website right now!


----------



## Lostinlondon

pretty99 said:


> Here's to share with the gents here, GM Cape cod shadow, all black cape cod with black/red resin barenia strap, the darth Vader of H watch!!
> View attachment 3662646



Such a beauty!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Didn't realise it had already hit the stores so shortly after being launched at Baselworld last month. 
Any chance of some mod shots? Would love to see it worn to get a better idea how the GM sits on a wrist. Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

asterificious said:


> Omg guys. I really should stop my habit of window e-shopping. Its too much temptation for me. Lol.
> 
> I am not really in the market for another B so soon, but I "accidently" found this Gorgeous fjord B35 in black. Its from 2007 but it looks quite pristine to me and i just love the veins on the bag.
> 
> What do you guys think of it? Should i pass?
> 
> View attachment 3662875
> 
> View attachment 3662876


Get it, especially since this is the size you wanted, and the leather you prefer.

Those veins do look good.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Me and the Hapi 3


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

asterificious said:


> Omg guys. I really should stop my habit of window e-shopping. Its too much temptation for me. Lol.
> 
> I am not really in the market for another B so soon, but I "accidently" found this Gorgeous fjord B35 in black. Its from 2007 but it looks quite pristine to me and i just love the veins on the bag.
> 
> What do you guys think of it? Should i pass?
> 
> View attachment 3662875
> 
> View attachment 3662876


Too bad they don't make anything fjord any more  probably one of the most durable full grain leather types from Hermès.


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Too bad they don't make anything fjord any more  probably one of the most durable full grain leather types from Hermès.


Very true, dear orfeo!  It's truly special!


----------



## pretty99

danny123 said:


> This is stunning! Never seen it before. Darth Vader of H watches is an apt description
> I just went through your reveal thread yesterday and woke up to this. You have such good taste!! This watch is so cool looking.



Thanks dear~~ took a little group pics with all the black families!


----------



## csetcos

pretty99 said:


> Thanks dear~~ took a little group pics with all the black families!
> View attachment 3667065
> View attachment 3667067



I want a Kelly Cut so bad! I have been offered a few B40s recently but waiting for 35s...and a KC!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

pretty99 said:


> Thanks dear~~ took a little group pics with all the black families!
> View attachment 3667065
> View attachment 3667067



Wow beautiful black family!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

H Rocabar vest
MMM dark gold dress shirt
H Etriviere belt in ebene clemence
H jeans in Indigo (I have two pairs - one pair I wash and one pair dry clean)
H Evelyne III GM in Bleu Abyss clemence


----------



## averagejoe

pretty99 said:


> Here's to share with the gents here, GM Cape cod shadow, all black cape cod with black/red resin barenia strap, the darth Vader of H watch!!
> View attachment 3662646


I LOVE IT! 

Is the material DLC finish on steel?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

pretty99 said:


> Thanks dear~~ took a little group pics with all the black families!
> View attachment 3667065
> View attachment 3667067


Love the watch!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

pretty99 said:


> Thanks dear~~ took a little group pics with all the black families!
> View attachment 3667065
> View attachment 3667067


Ravishingly beautiful....such special pieces...a wonder to behold.


----------



## Hermezzy

My new alfred bag, in the car, as anxious as I am to fly to Paris on Monday!  I love this bag, guys...it may actually be my favorite H bag...wasn't expecting to fall so hard for this bag, but it is just amazing...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermezzy said:


> My new alfred bag, in the car, as anxious as I am to fly to Paris on Monday!  I love this bag, guys...it may actually be my favorite H bag...wasn't expecting to fall so hard for this bag, but it is just amazing...
> 
> View attachment 3668885


It is a lovely bag - I can see why it becomes you fav ))


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> It is a lovely bag - I can see why it becomes you fav ))



I was so unprepared for how much I love it, Orfeo!  I usually am a little "meh" on messenger bags because I like having a top handle on a bag as a carrying option, but the size of this bag is smaller, the strap is so comfortable, and the leather is so delectable that it is just perfect for my frame.  I can't believe how comfortable it is to carry.  It actually may become my favorite H bag...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermezzy said:


> I was so unprepared for how much I love it, Orfeo!  I usually am a little "meh" on messenger bags because I like having a top handle on a bag as a carrying option, but the size of this bag is smaller, the strap is so comfortable, and the leather is so delectable that it is just perfect for my frame.  I can't believe how comfortable it is to carry.  It actually may become my favorite H bag...


If you look closely - the body of the bag is made from 1 piece of leather  it makes the line of the bag very clean


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Hermezzy said:


> My new alfred bag, in the car, as anxious as I am to fly to Paris on Monday!  I love this bag, guys...it may actually be my favorite H bag...wasn't expecting to fall so hard for this bag, but it is just amazing...
> 
> View attachment 3668885



This bag looks so soft and huggable!!! Not to mention convenient!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> If you look closely - the body of the bag is made from 1 piece of leather  it makes the line of the bag very clean



You are good! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## doves75

pretty99 said:


> There will be a two tone version the backpack for FW17, stay tune for that! It's very cool!
> Black/indigo, indigo/Bordeaux and vert Titian/ vert vertigo



Indigo / Bordeaux sounds very nice


----------



## Hermezzy

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> If you look closely - the body of the bag is made from 1 piece of leather  it makes the line of the bag very clean


Didn't notice that!!! Very cool!


----------



## Hermezzy

obsessedwhermes said:


> This bag looks so soft and huggable!!! Not to mention convenient!



I've known about the alfred for a long time...now all I keep thinking is, why did I wait so long!? lol


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Tea time at Saks 
Happy Easter everyone!
H Carré 140 "route 24" in anthracite/noir


----------



## suziez

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Tea time at Saks
> Happy Easter everyone!
> H Carré 140 "route 24" in anthracite/noir


Love this, it looks terrific


----------



## Tony Yang

Hermezzy said:


> My new alfred bag, in the car, as anxious as I am to fly to Paris on Monday!  I love this bag, guys...it may actually be my favorite H bag...wasn't expecting to fall so hard for this bag, but it is just amazing...
> 
> View attachment 3668885



I think the Alfred would make the perfect camera bag! It's small enough, but not too small. Some of the men's bag's are the most usable. The Cityback, Barda, Alfred, etc. are things I can see myself using everyday. My Sac Ecritoire and Shark Bolide are more collector or novelty bags (though I still love them the most).


----------



## alterego

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> H Rocabar vest
> MMM dark gold dress shirt
> H Etriviere belt in ebene clemence
> H jeans in Indigo (I have two pairs - one pair I wash and one pair dry clean)
> H Evelyne III GM in Bleu Abyss clemence



I love when the Evelyne is worn correctly and as intended.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

alterego said:


> I love when the Evelyne is worn correctly and as intended.


Cannot agree more


----------



## asterificious

I love this color, but I think its a tad too big for me even though it's the smallest size [emoji22]


----------



## averagejoe

asterificious said:


> I love this color, but I think its a tad too big for me even though it's the smallest size [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 3674906


Is it the smallest size in your local boutique or the smallest size that is made? They may be able to order one in a smaller size if it exists. 

They look nice. I love the colour.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

averagejoe said:


> Is it the smallest size in your local boutique or the smallest size that is made? They may be able to order one in a smaller size if it exists.
> 
> They look nice. I love the colour.


The smallest size at the online store is 39 - more luck in size online no?


----------



## asterificious

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> The smallest size at the online store is 39 - more luck in size online no?



Believe it or not I have freakishly small feet, I usually wear size 38 or women's 39 [emoji23]


----------



## asterificious

By the way, I ended up getting the B35 fjord [emoji14]

So here's an update snap [emoji134]


----------



## averagejoe

asterificious said:


> By the way, I ended up getting the B35 fjord [emoji14]
> 
> So here's an update snap [emoji134]
> 
> View attachment 3676409


Handsome! Congratulations!


----------



## PJW5813

I'm not a fan of bag charms, *but* the way you have used them is changing my opinion.
The black on black is brilliant; the orange and blue just work; both of them integrate with and enhance the look.
Super stylish.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

asterificious said:


> By the way, I ended up getting the B35 fjord [emoji14]
> 
> So here's an update snap [emoji134]
> 
> View attachment 3676409



I love those bags! And the charms too, of course!!


----------



## okiern1981

Classing up an otherwise trashy outfit after shoulder surgery.  #makingtrashyclassy


----------



## Hermezzy

asterificious said:


> I love this color, but I think its a tad too big for me even though it's the smallest size [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 3674906


I love these on you!!!!!!! Two huge thumbs up!


----------



## asterificious

PJW5813 said:


> I'm not a fan of bag charms, *but* the way you have used them is changing my opinion.
> The black on black is brilliant; the orange and blue just work; both of them integrate with and enhance the look.
> Super stylish.



Aww thank you so much. 
Im a sucker for trinkets and its a good thing that i always end up buying stuff in the same color palette, its so much easier to mix and match them [emoji23]


----------



## asterificious

Spring OOTD, please excuse my messy bed


----------



## navicular

Sharing my recent purchase, the Arion tote. It's in ebene with cristobal leather and straps in evercalf. I've only seen one other reveal of this bag on tpf which is quite a shame because it's a really good size for men and the price is astonishingly good for leather.



Added a few personal touches with the black paddock charm in boxcalf and luggage tag (from my victoria 43) in clemence.
As the arion is named after the greek horse with a jet black mane, I felt that the paddock was the most appropriate charm for this bag!


----------



## Hermezzy

asterificious said:


> Spring OOTD, please excuse my messy bed
> 
> View attachment 3682699


LOVE the Goyard! That sky blue is exquisite...


----------



## Hermezzy

navicular said:


> Sharing my recent purchase, the Arion duffle. Its in ebene with cristobal leather and straps in evercalf.
> 
> View attachment 3682697
> 
> 
> Added a few personal touches with the black paddock charm in boxcalf and luggage tag (from my victoria 43) in clemence.
> As the arion is named after the mythological greek horse with a jet black mane, I felt that the paddock was the most appropriate charm for this bag!


Gorgeous bag!  Can't remember- does it come w/shoulder strap?  Do you use the bag as a daily workhorse or more as a travel bag?


----------



## navicular

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Can't remember- does it come w/shoulder strap?  Do you use the bag as a daily workhorse or more as a travel bag?


Thanks!
It doesn't come with a shoulder strap because the straps are adjustable in length to allow for over-the-shoulder carry 
i'm using it as an overnight bag and shopping tote at the moment..


----------



## danny123

navicular said:


> Sharing my recent purchase, the Arion duffle. Its in ebene with cristobal leather and straps in evercalf. I've only seen one other reveal of this bag on tpf which is quite a shame because it's a really good size for men and the price is astonishingly good for leather.
> 
> View attachment 3682697
> 
> 
> Added a few personal touches with the black paddock charm in boxcalf and luggage tag (from my victoria 43) in clemence.
> As the arion is named after the mythological greek horse with a jet black mane, I felt that the paddock was the most appropriate charm for this bag!



Wow!! Stunning bag. I love the contrast between the two leathers as well, and ebene is such a classic colour. If you don't mind me asking, what is the price? The price being "astonishingly good" made me curious.... 



ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> H Rocabar vest
> MMM dark gold dress shirt
> H Etriviere belt in ebene clemence
> H jeans in Indigo (I have two pairs - one pair I wash and one pair dry clean)
> H Evelyne III GM in Bleu Abyss clemence


You look wonderful as always  I would do anything to get a peek in your closet, it is amazing!!!






asterificious said:


> By the way, I ended up getting the B35 fjord [emoji14]
> 
> So here's an update snap [emoji134]
> 
> View attachment 3676409



Wow!! Congratulations. I love fjord leather, the look of it is SO nice!! I am so enamoured with the veining.


----------



## danny123

I said in this thread I would upload this a few weeks ago but I am such a procrastinator.... 

anyway 

Here is the sweater I picked up  it's quite different , at first I was unsure but now I really like it!! The body of the sweater is full silk, with the "surprise a la connetable" print on it. It's very comfortable to wear actually. 





I was fortunate enough to grab it on sale in my local store. Also picked up a pair of "Inside" sneakers, as well as a pair of bathing shorts (don't know what print) that I've already gotten to use a few times





And sorry - no mod shot of the bathing shorts


----------



## navicular

danny123 said:


> Wow!! Stunning bag. I love the contrast between the two leathers as well, and ebene is such a classic colour. If you don't mind me asking, what is the price? The price being "astonishingly good" made me curious....



My home store is in S'pore and I purchased this for S$7,000. 
It retails on hermes.com for $5,150 in the US. 
For an item that's 19.7" x 8.3" x 11.8", I think it's a "steal"!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Noir Crocodile Charniere bracelet...


----------



## hermes fans

navicular said:


> Sharing my recent purchase, the Arion tote. It's in ebene with cristobal leather and straps in evercalf. I've only seen one other reveal of this bag on tpf which is quite a shame because it's a really good size for men and the price is astonishingly good for leather.
> View attachment 3682710
> 
> 
> Added a few personal touches with the black paddock charm in boxcalf and luggage tag (from my victoria 43) in clemence.
> As the arion is named after the greek horse with a jet black mane, I felt that the paddock was the most appropriate charm for this bag!


This is a stunning bag! I have one in canvas and always think of buying one more in leather!


----------



## danny123

navicular said:


> My home store is in S'pore and I purchased this for S$7,000.
> It retails on hermes.com for $5,150 in the US.
> For an item that's 19.7" x 8.3" x 11.8", I think it's a "steal"!


that's very good actually !! 
thanks for sharing


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

danny123 said:


> Wow!! Stunning bag. I love the contrast between the two leathers as well, and ebene is such a classic colour. If you don't mind me asking, what is the price? The price being "astonishingly good" made me curious....
> 
> 
> You look wonderful as always  I would do anything to get a peek in your closet, it is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Congratulations. I love fjord leather, the look of it is SO nice!! I am so enamoured with the veining.


Haha my closet is very boring... just mainly classic things - I love to mix all my old stuff together to get "new" looks  mixing-and-matching Hermes clothing is actually pretty easy!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my black Hapi 3 bracelet out to dinner this evening...


----------



## Hermezzy

navicular said:


> Thanks!
> It doesn't come with a shoulder strap because the straps are adjustable in length to allow for over-the-shoulder carry
> i'm using it as an overnight bag and shopping tote at the moment..



Ever since the arion came out I've thought it was a beautiful, beautiful design!


----------



## Hermezzy

danny123 said:


> I said in this thread I would upload this a few weeks ago but I am such a procrastinator....
> 
> anyway
> 
> Here is the sweater I picked up  it's quite different , at first I was unsure but now I really like it!! The body of the sweater is full silk, with the "surprise a la connetable" print on it. It's very comfortable to wear actually.
> 
> View attachment 3682707
> 
> 
> 
> I was fortunate enough to grab it on sale in my local store. Also picked up a pair of "Inside" sneakers, as well as a pair of bathing shorts (don't know what print) that I've already gotten to use a few times
> 
> View attachment 3682708
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry - no mod shot of the bathing shorts


We are exact twins on the sneaks, danny! LOVE all your purchases! Now just post a modeling shot in those bathing shorts!!! LOL


----------



## Prada Prince

Barenia CDC, Orange Poppy PM Rodeo and Noir Paddock...


----------



## averagejoe

navicular said:


> Sharing my recent purchase, the Arion tote. It's in ebene with cristobal leather and straps in evercalf. I've only seen one other reveal of this bag on tpf which is quite a shame because it's a really good size for men and the price is astonishingly good for leather.
> View attachment 3682710
> 
> 
> Added a few personal touches with the black paddock charm in boxcalf and luggage tag (from my victoria 43) in clemence.
> As the arion is named after the greek horse with a jet black mane, I felt that the paddock was the most appropriate charm for this bag!


The leather looks sumptuous! The charms are really nice with the bag.


----------



## miah100

Recent H shots...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I know H made bag insert/organizers "Fourbi" - they are nice but I think they are designed for Birkin or Kelly - one drawback is it does not have zippers.

So it is kinda nice to discover this canvas travelling case "Camail" - the size medium version fits snugly for PM Evelyne and confortably in GM Evelyne! It has a zipper AND snap button! So I bought one and I have been using it as bag insert ever since.

As I am travelling, I always worry about pick-pockets and such. With this insert I am more reassured as I am walking in major cities.

This "travelling case" comes in three sizes and three colours (dark orange, blue and white).


----------



## averagejoe

miah100 said:


> Recent H shots...
> 
> View attachment 3684493
> View attachment 3684494
> View attachment 3684495
> View attachment 3684496
> View attachment 3684497
> View attachment 3684498
> View attachment 3684499


Great accessories and looks! The leather on your Kelly looks divine!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

miah100 said:


> Recent H shots...
> 
> View attachment 3684493
> View attachment 3684494
> View attachment 3684495
> View attachment 3684496
> View attachment 3684497
> View attachment 3684498
> View attachment 3684499


Very chic!!


----------



## csetcos

Hi gents! I was at the national TPF meetup and had a blast. I bought my first piece of H RTW and I love it! Sorry the pic isn't great, but you can get the idea. I paired it with white denim and Louboutin tassel loafers. I was trying out a friend's Etain B- I think I need Etain in my life! [emoji23]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Oh, and here's some eye candy from our event!
View attachment 3686090
View attachment 3686091


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> View attachment 3684980
> 
> I know H made bag insert/organizers "Fourbi" - they are nice but I think they are designed for Birkin or Kelly - one drawback is it does not have zippers.
> 
> So it is kinda nice to discover this canvas travelling case "Camail" - the size medium version fits snugly for PM Evelyne and confortably in GM Evelyne! It has a zipper AND snap button! So I bought one and I have been using it as bag insert ever since.
> 
> As I am travelling, I always worry about pick-pockets and such. With this insert I am more reassured as I am walking in major cities.
> 
> This "travelling case" comes in three sizes and three colours (dark orange, blue and white).


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

csetcos said:


> Hi gents! I was at the national TPF meetup and had a blast. I bought my first piece of H RTW and I love it! Sorry the pic isn't great, but you can get the idea. I paired it with white denim and Louboutin tassel loafers. I was trying out a friend's Etain B- I think I need Etain in my life! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686088
> 
> Oh, and here's some eye candy from our event!
> View attachment 3686090
> View attachment 3686091


Very nice silk tie-dyed pullover!


----------



## fatcat2523

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> View attachment 3684980
> 
> I know H made bag insert/organizers "Fourbi" - they are nice but I think they are designed for Birkin or Kelly - one drawback is it does not have zippers.
> 
> So it is kinda nice to discover this canvas travelling case "Camail" - the size medium version fits snugly for PM Evelyne and confortably in GM Evelyne! It has a zipper AND snap button! So I bought one and I have been using it as bag insert ever since.
> 
> As I am travelling, I always worry about pick-pockets and such. With this insert I am more reassured as I am walking in major cities.
> 
> This "travelling case" comes in three sizes and three colours (dark orange, blue and white).



I was also looking at this but not sure how it fits in TGM Evelyne. So there are 3 sizes in this? [emoji848]


----------



## danny123

Hermezzy said:


> We are exact twins on the sneaks, danny! LOVE all your purchases! Now just post a modeling shot in those bathing shorts!!! LOL


Thank you !! 
Really?? How do you like them? I fear I will get them dirty quickly...


----------



## danny123

csetcos said:


> Hi gents! I was at the national TPF meetup and had a blast. I bought my first piece of H RTW and I love it! Sorry the pic isn't great, but you can get the idea. I paired it with white denim and Louboutin tassel loafers. I was trying out a friend's Etain B- I think I need Etain in my life! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686088
> 
> Oh, and here's some eye candy from our event!
> View attachment 3686090
> View attachment 3686091



I love that sweater on you! I saw this sweater online and liked it a lot. It looks great on you
And I hope an etain B will come to you soon




miah100 said:


> Recent H shots...
> 
> View attachment 3684493
> View attachment 3684494
> View attachment 3684495
> View attachment 3684496
> View attachment 3684497
> View attachment 3684498
> View attachment 3684499



Lovely photos!! So stylish. Your B and K is to die for


----------



## danny123

In case anyone is interested, the full leather  Arion bag popped up on the US website yesterday 
Too bad I live in Europe . Or maybe it's good so it's easier to resist the temptation


----------



## okiern1981

Riding around with my new (to me) K32 Ebene


----------



## obsessedwhermes

csetcos said:


> Hi gents! I was at the national TPF meetup and had a blast. I bought my first piece of H RTW and I love it! Sorry the pic isn't great, but you can get the idea. I paired it with white denim and Louboutin tassel loafers. I was trying out a friend's Etain B- I think I need Etain in my life! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686088
> 
> Oh, and here's some eye candy from our event!
> View attachment 3686090
> View attachment 3686091



Love your outfit! You have coordinated very well!!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

fatcat2523 said:


> I was also looking at this but not sure how it fits in TGM Evelyne. So there are 3 sizes in this? [emoji848]


I just looked this up on Hermes.com
It has its sizing on the pic...
I will need to measure my TGM Evelyne at home also - the one I got is perfect for PM and GM but for TGM may be a little small...
I really hope it will fit hahaha!!


----------



## Hermezzy

danny123 said:


> Thank you !!
> Really?? How do you like them? I fear I will get them dirty quickly...


LOL-they're great! I wanna see you in em!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Birkin, Rodeo and CDC...


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I just looked this up on Hermes.com
> It has its sizing on the pic...
> I will need to measure my TGM Evelyne at home also - the one I got is perfect for PM and GM but for TGM may be a little small...
> I really hope it will fit hahaha!!


FYI - measured it and it should be a snug-fit with the TGM Evelyne )))


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Barenia CDC and Belt Kit...


----------



## fatcat2523

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I just looked this up on Hermes.com
> It has its sizing on the pic...
> I will need to measure my TGM Evelyne at home also - the one I got is perfect for PM and GM but for TGM may be a little small...
> I really hope it will fit hahaha!!


Thank you


----------



## fatcat2523

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> FYI - measured it and it should be a snug-fit with the TGM Evelyne )))


Thank you


----------



## Prada Prince

Noir alligator Charniere...


----------



## asterificious

Lazy weekend~ [emoji522] 

B35 fjord noir & tutti frutti charm


----------



## obsessedwhermes

asterificious said:


> Lazy weekend~ [emoji522]
> 
> B35 fjord noir & tutti frutti charm
> 
> View attachment 3698305
> 
> View attachment 3698306



I love your fjord!!


----------



## danny123

asterificious said:


> Lazy weekend~ [emoji522]
> 
> B35 fjord noir & tutti frutti charm
> 
> View attachment 3698305
> 
> View attachment 3698306


Lovely fjord !!!!  The veining is 

Lemon charm is really cute too and looks nice against the black


----------



## 30gold

miah100 said:


> Recent H shots...
> 
> View attachment 3684493
> View attachment 3684494
> View attachment 3684495
> View attachment 3684496
> View attachment 3684497
> View attachment 3684498
> View attachment 3684499




Oh my . . . you are looking totally fabulous!!!!  Enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## 30gold

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> FYI - measured it and it should be a snug-fit with the TGM Evelyne )))


Totally sporting Hermes!  Enjoy!


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

When was the last time you brought your mom a nice gift? Happy Mother's Day! [emoji3][emoji257][emoji259][emoji68]


----------



## suziez

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> When was the last time you brought your mom a nice gift? Happy Mother's Day! [emoji3][emoji257][emoji259][emoji68]
> View attachment 3699925


awwwww , so lovely


----------



## Prada Prince

Birthday walkies with my Birkin 40, Rodeo, Paddock, and belt kit...


----------



## danny123

Prada Prince said:


> Birthday walkies with my Birkin 40, Rodeo, Paddock, and belt kit...
> 
> View attachment 3700511
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700512


Lovely B !! And very nice charms


----------



## Tony Yang

Hermes Cityback backpack + Touareg H belt + Quicker sneakers


----------



## allanrvj

Tony Yang said:


> View attachment 3701753
> 
> Hermes Cityback backpack + Touareg H belt + Quicker sneakers



Modeling pics of your Shark Bolide please!


----------



## allanrvj

I posted this on the H in action thread but I think it also belongs here. It's me some years ago with my HAC 40. God, that bag is huge. Never again


----------



## danny123

Tony Yang said:


> View attachment 3701753
> 
> Hermes Cityback backpack + Touareg H belt + Quicker sneakers


 
Love this outfit so much!! 




allanrvj said:


> View attachment 3702160
> 
> I posted this on the H in action thread but I think it also belongs here. It's me some years ago with my HAC 40. God, that bag is huge. Never again



It looks great on you. Too bad about the weight. I hope you will find a good replacement for your HAC


----------



## okiern1981

So...I'm not sure if I'll get in trouble for sharing this: if anyone is looking for a Black Porosus croc 40...Hermes Atlanta has one...I just turned it down


----------



## asterificious

Buttery soft bolide relax ♡


----------



## allanrvj

asterificious said:


> Buttery soft bolide relax ♡
> 
> View attachment 3704335



are the handles big enough for carrying over the shoulder or is this more like a tote bag? I'm curious


----------



## asterificious

allanrvj said:


> are the handles big enough for carrying over the shoulder or is this more like a tote bag? I'm curious



I have thin arms so i can carry it over the shoulder but its not that comfortable to be honest. Hahaha so I think its meant only as tote bag.


----------



## Louis74

asterificious said:


> Buttery soft bolide relax ♡
> 
> View attachment 3704335



Gorgeous! I love my Bolide Relax. It has been such a great travel companion!


----------



## Tony Yang

Hopping on the Bolide train, from the first day I received my Ebene Barenia Shark Bolide!


Here's some other official Hermes photos I really like! Love the composition.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Spring sunny day


----------



## Ruedubac

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Spring sunny day


Gorgeous scarf. how does it look unfolded? is it a horse design?


----------



## danny123

Weather finally getting better here and seems like no more snow now .. 

Wearing my Irving loafers for the first time , love them a lot


----------



## CartierLVer

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Spring sunny day



May I ask what the name of your scarf is and size? Thanks


----------



## bry_dee

An _Astres et Soleils_


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Ummm thinking about which one will be with me tomorrow..


----------



## tosh

Does anyone know if Hermes has a hoody for sale similar to the LV ones?


----------



## okiern1981

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Ummm thinking about which one will be with me tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708202



Since I'm obsessed with Kellys lately...that Rigide would be coming with me!  [emoji7]


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Ruedubac said:


> Gorgeous scarf. how does it look unfolded? is it a horse design?





CartierLVer said:


> May I ask what the name of your scarf is and size? Thanks



It is call Route 24 - Wool/Silk 140x140 - mine is Noir/Anthracite <- kinda very very dark grey
The one below is bleu jean/marine/cobalt


----------



## Sycomore

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Ummm thinking about which one will be with me tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708202



Is that a selllier 35? Looks so different, very masculine I love it. So true that every Hermes handbag is unique


----------



## doves75

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> It is call Route 24 - Wool/Silk 140x140 - mine is Noir/Anthracite <- kinda very very dark grey
> The one below is bleu jean/marine/cobalt
> View attachment 3708535



Oh I'm looking for this too
Do you how many CW out there? Do u have pics? Thank you


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

doves75 said:


> Oh I'm looking for this too
> Do you how many CW out there? Do u have pics? Thank you


???


----------



## okiern1981

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Ummm thinking about which one will be with me tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708202



So...you've got the suspense built up...and people are dying to know!  Which one did you decide on?!?!


----------



## aluminum_siren

doves75 said:


> Oh I'm looking for this too
> Do you how many CW out there? Do u have pics? Thank you



Here are some CWs I found:


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Sycomore said:


> Is that a selllier 35? Looks so different, very masculine I love it. So true that every Hermes handbag is unique



Yes, that is Kelly selllier 35 gold epsom in palladium hardware. Very light, structured, masculine bag. I carry it when I want a little serious and formal look. [emoji16][emoji162][emoji876][emoji149]


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

okiern1981 said:


> So...you've got the suspense built up...and people are dying to know!  Which one did you decide on?!?!


----------



## Sycomore

Loving this Kelly wow


----------



## allanrvj

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> View attachment 3709782


Your Kelly looks proportional to your height. How tall are you and what's the size of the Kelly? I'm wondering if this could work on me.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

allanrvj said:


> Your Kelly looks proportional to your height. How tall are you and what's the size of the Kelly? I'm wondering if this could work on me.



Am about 5'4". I think size 35 suites me and It works really great for my height, maybe because if the short shoulder strip. 32 looks too small for me who always carry tablet.


----------



## allanrvj

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Am about 5'4". I think size 35 suites me and It works really great for my height, maybe because if the short shoulder strip. 32 looks too small for me who always carry tablet.


Thanks. Now I need to find a Kelly Sellier 40 coz I'm 5'10"


----------



## Sycomore

Hi Allan I'm 175 cm tall and I tried both 35 and 40 Kelly. 
Only the 40 would look good on me, I have the feeling Sellier looks a bit smaller maybe because of the stitching. 
Sellier resembles more a briefcase it is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## okiern1981

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> View attachment 3709782



Fantastic choice!  [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]. I have a 32 and a 35 in retourne...and I love them.


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> Thanks. Now I need to find a Kelly Sellier 40 coz I'm 5'10"



I think it also has to do with how "thick" you are as well.  I'm not the tiniest person by any means, but I'm not obese either.  I tried on a 40cm Birkin the other day...and I didn't wear the bag, it wore me.  (had nothing to do with the fact it was croc)  My 35s, both B&K, and my 32 as well, are big enough, and I carry them...they don't carry me.  

The point is, go try one on and bring a friend with a critical eye (and an honest tongue) to see you how others see you.

Oh...and a most important edit.  While I was playing with croc Birkins...I saw a guy with a slim to average build, around 188cm totally rocking a B25....and it didn't look comical.  So, try it and don't make it all about size.  It's what YOU can carry off.


----------



## Tony Yang

Sycomore said:


> Hi Allan I'm 175 cm tall and I tried both 35 and 40 Kelly.
> Only the 40 would look good on me, I have the feeling Sellier looks a bit smaller maybe because of the stitching.
> Sellier resembles more a briefcase it is a gorgeous bag.


You can also try to get a Kelly Lakis. I think out of all the Kellys, the Lakis looks the most masculine.


----------



## allanrvj

Tony Yang said:


> You can also try to get a Kelly Lakis. I think out of all the Kellys, the Lakis looks the most masculine.


I have to see the Lakis in person. I'm not too crazy about what I've seen online. The two front pockets kind of ruins the lines.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

A Kelly shot for the day[emoji162][emoji149][emoji876][emoji1]


----------



## Ruedubac

okiern1981 said:


> I think it also has to do with how "thick" you are as well.  I'm not the tiniest person by any means, but I'm not obese either.  I tried on a 40cm Birkin the other day...and I didn't wear the bag, it wore me.  (had nothing to do with the fact it was croc)  My 35s, both B&K, and my 32 as well, are big enough, and I carry them...they don't carry me.
> 
> The point is, go try one on and bring a friend with a critical eye (and an honest tongue) to see you how others see you.
> 
> Oh...and a most important edit.  While I was playing with croc Birkins...I saw a guy with a slim to average build, around 188cm totally rocking a B25....and it didn't look comical.  So, try it and don't make it all about size.  It's what YOU can carry off.


did you say you are 5.10?  can you show a pic of you using the 35?    I am the same height, wonder if that fits me too?

thanks


----------



## okiern1981

Ruedubac said:


> did you say you are 5.10?  can you show a pic of you using the 35?    I am the same height, wonder if that fits me too?
> 
> thanks



Oh no...I'm not 5'10....I wish I were though!  I'm a short one!  I'm about 5'6!


----------



## okiern1981

Beach Birkin!


----------



## csetcos

okiern1981 said:


> I think it also has to do with how "thick" you are as well.  I'm not the tiniest person by any means, but I'm not obese either.  I tried on a 40cm Birkin the other day...and I didn't wear the bag, it wore me.  (had nothing to do with the fact it was croc)  My 35s, both B&K, and my 32 as well, are big enough, and I carry them...they don't carry me.
> 
> The point is, go try one on and bring a friend with a critical eye (and an honest tongue) to see you how others see you.
> 
> Oh...and a most important edit.  While I was playing with croc Birkins...I saw a guy with a slim to average build, around 188cm totally rocking a B25....and it didn't look comical.  So, try it and don't make it all about size.  It's what YOU can carry off.



I love this- so true. This is very sage advice!!!



Tony Yang said:


> You can also try to get a Kelly Lakis. I think out of all the Kellys, the Lakis looks the most masculine.



Isn't the Lakis rested?



allanrvj said:


> I have to see the Lakis in person. I'm not too crazy about what I've seen online. The two front pockets kind of ruins the lines.



Agreed. Many obsess over it, but even after I saw it in person I think the 2 pockets diminish the design. Not for me either. 



Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> A Kelly shot for the day[emoji162][emoji149][emoji876][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711236



This is such a beautiful bag!!!

To add to this discussion on height and bag size, I have both B and K 40s and B 35s. I've decided that the B40 is too big/heavy for me. I am 5'6"/5'7"ish. I would love to try a K32 though for size!!!

Here's me with my K40. This bag, while the largest of the Ks is such a wonderful size for a guy. I find it so versatile and transitional for both business and casual.


----------



## okiern1981

@csetcos:  my K32 was an accidental purchase...the dimensions listed were that of a 35, and I almost sent it back...but, I had to carry it once before I sent it back.  I was sold once I carried it, and it didn't look bad at all.  Best accident ever.


----------



## csetcos

okiern1981 said:


> @csetcos:  my K32 was an accidental purchase...the dimensions listed were that of a 35, and I almost sent it back...but, I had to carry it once before I sent it back.  I was sold once I carried it, and it didn't look bad at all.  Best accident ever.



I would love to see modeling pics of you with your K32!!! We are the same height.

I'm going to finalize my SO next week do I would love to consider another option!!!


----------



## okiern1981

csetcos said:


> I would love to see modeling pics of you with your K32!!! We are the same height.
> 
> I'm going to finalize my SO next week do I would love to consider another option!!!



Let me wrangle up my photographer and I'll be glad to post!


----------



## okiern1981

K32 shots.  It's Saturday and I need to get back into the gym!


----------



## Sycomore

csetcos said:


> I love this- so true. This is very sage advice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the Lakis rested?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Many obsess over it, but even after I saw it in person I think the 2 pockets diminish the design. Not for me either.
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a beautiful bag!!!
> 
> To add to this discussion on height and bag size, I have both B and K 40s and B 35s. I've decided that the B40 is too big/heavy for me. I am 5'6"/5'7"ish. I would love to try a K32 though for size!!!
> 
> Here's me with my K40. This bag, while the largest of the Ks is such a wonderful size for a guy. I find it so versatile and transitional for both business and casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711732



Please more modeling pics 
This is exactly the combo I want


----------



## navicular

My mid-day ramblings.....lol

Im not really one who can rock colours and I tend to go for rather drab hues. 
I'd been looking for a suitable charm for my Steve Meeting bag in plomb for the longest time and had come very close to purchasing a rodeo PM. 
As much as I find the rodeos cute and love it on others, it was never really my style. 
However, as some of you who follow my posts and IG know, I like to engage in a cerebral exercise whenever I make an H purchase, such that every item has a backstory. 

Playing around with my bag one day, I realised the clochette narcisse charm would be perfect. 
The geometric shape of the charm resonates with the shape of the zipper pulls and the side tabs on the Steve. 
Unfortunately for me, my home store rarely brings in bag charms, and so the hunt began. After a month, I found one in bleu indigo in the stockroom of Harrod's.
I decided to swap out the cord with that of my cappucine-coloured charm I had sitting in my collection. 

I loved: 
- the oversized nature of the charm 
- how the black-blue of the charm (very subtly) contrasted against the off-black of the bag. 
- how the fine grain of swift leather in the charm complemented the relatively smooth grain of cristobal leather in the bag. 
- the linear pop of colour against an otherwise drab and serious looking bag.

At the end of the day, there is joy in making these high craft objects your own.  

Object sense?


----------



## Sycomore

navicular said:


> View attachment 3712436
> 
> 
> My mid-day ramblings.....lol
> 
> Im not really one who can rock colours and I tend to go for rather drab hues.
> I'd been looking for a suitable charm for my Steve Meeting bag in plomb for the longest time and had come very close to purchasing a rodeo PM.
> As much as I find the rodeos cute and love it on others, it was never really my style.
> However, as some of you who follow my posts and IG know, I like to engage in a cerebral exercise whenever I make an H purchase, such that every item has a backstory.
> 
> Playing around with my bag one day, I realised the clochette narcisse charm would be perfect.
> The geometric shape of the charm resonates with the shape of the zipper pulls and the side tabs on the Steve.
> Unfortunately for me, my home store rarely brings in bag charms, and so the hunt began. After a month, I found one in bleu indigo in the stockroom of Harrod's.
> I decided to swap out the cord with that of my cappucine-coloured charm I had sitting in my collection.
> 
> I loved:
> - the oversized nature of the charm
> - how the black-blue of the charm (very subtly) contrasted against the off-black of the bag.
> - how the fine grain of swift leather in the charm complemented the relatively smooth grain of cristobal leather in the bag.
> - the linear pop of colour against an otherwise drab and serious looking bag.
> 
> At the end of the day, there is joy in making these high craft objects your own.
> 
> Object sense?



Very elegant and tasteful choice


----------



## Lostinlondon

Welcome to your new home says Steve40 to CityBack !!


----------



## danny123

navicular said:


> View attachment 3712436
> 
> 
> 
> I loved:
> - the oversized nature of the charm
> - how the black-blue of the charm (very subtly) contrasted against the off-black of the bag.
> - how the fine grain of swift leather in the charm complemented the relatively smooth grain of cristobal leather in the bag.
> - the linear pop of colour against an otherwise drab and serious looking bag.
> 
> At the end of the day, there is joy in making these high craft objects your own.
> 
> Object sense?



Excellent choice!! It looks great. You should post some more photos of your Steve meeting bag 



Lostinlondon said:


> View attachment 3712595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to your new home says Steve40 to CityBack !!


 
Lovely bags both so beautiful. Congrats on your new CityBack


----------



## allanrvj

navicular said:


> View attachment 3712436
> 
> 
> My mid-day ramblings.....lol
> 
> Im not really one who can rock colours and I tend to go for rather drab hues.
> I'd been looking for a suitable charm for my Steve Meeting bag in plomb for the longest time and had come very close to purchasing a rodeo PM.
> As much as I find the rodeos cute and love it on others, it was never really my style.
> However, as some of you who follow my posts and IG know, I like to engage in a cerebral exercise whenever I make an H purchase, such that every item has a backstory.
> 
> Playing around with my bag one day, I realised the clochette narcisse charm would be perfect.
> The geometric shape of the charm resonates with the shape of the zipper pulls and the side tabs on the Steve.
> Unfortunately for me, my home store rarely brings in bag charms, and so the hunt began. After a month, I found one in bleu indigo in the stockroom of Harrod's.
> I decided to swap out the cord with that of my cappucine-coloured charm I had sitting in my collection.
> 
> I loved:
> - the oversized nature of the charm
> - how the black-blue of the charm (very subtly) contrasted against the off-black of the bag.
> - how the fine grain of swift leather in the charm complemented the relatively smooth grain of cristobal leather in the bag.
> - the linear pop of colour against an otherwise drab and serious looking bag.
> 
> At the end of the day, there is joy in making these high craft objects your own.
> 
> Object sense?


I agree with Danny. You should post more pics of this bag


----------



## doves75

aluminum_siren said:


> Here are some CWs I found:
> View attachment 3709282
> 
> View attachment 3709283
> 
> View attachment 3709284
> View attachment 3709285
> View attachment 3709286



Thanks so much for posting these pics. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## PJW5813

Lostonlondon, thanks for posting. I'm really interested in the Steve bags - especially caporal.
If anyone else has pics or comments about them, please share.


----------



## Lostinlondon

PJW5813 said:


> Lostonlondon, thanks for posting. I'm really interested in the Steve bags - especially caporal.
> If anyone else has pics or comments about them, please share.



Mine is a size 40 which, when I saw it initially in the store, I thought to be too large. As I am a bit of an impulse buyer and with choices extremely limited here in London (the only option was a 35 in "potiron"-orange-not my colour!), I got the one in the picture (''Prunoir") and haven't regretted it since. Now, I am 6'2/185 tall and quiet broad. The larger size fits me well. 
From a practical pow, the bag is very versatile with a good selection of pockets/sections of various sizes. My MacB Air 13" and larger work laptop both fit comfortably. The "closing straps" are - imo- a bit gimmicky unless you are lucky enough to get a model with a contrasting lining like navicular's. I rarely close mine the way H intended it. 
It's my workhorse and I even used it recently as a travel bag for a short business trip abroad. I usually travel light but it was a tight squeeze. On a positive side, it helped "curb my enthusiasm" at the H store at Heathrow airport  
Like most H bags, it is on the heavy side but again that is not an issue for me. It does also have a tendency to slouch.


----------



## navicular

allanrvj said:


> I agree with Danny. You should post more pics of this bag






My experience with the Steve was cyclical. 

My first H bag purchased 3 years ago was a Steve 35 in taupe and bleu sapphir in clemence.
I recall watching a youtube video of cormacIRL with his back in the day and thought to myself what a wonderfully sturdy bag this was.
I was swept away by the magical experience of purchasing my first Hermes (let alone a bicolor) but quickly realised that taupe didnt work on my skin tone. I regretfully ended up exchanging the bag at the boutique for an etriviere briefcase. Strike 1. 

However, I really liked the satchel design of the Steve and wanted to purchase it again, perhaps in a different size and definitely in a different colour. 
A short time after, I chanced upon a Steve 38 in black and bleu izmir in clemence in my home store. I love black and the contrast with izmir was sublime. 
I brought it home and used it as my workhorse for a good year. 

But alas, this time, I found it too big! The size 38 would fold against my body and the straps the back of the bag would rub against me, causing the resin on the sides of the straps to peel over time. I sent it in for a spa and they re-did the glazing, only to have the same issue occur again. 
Perhaps Im not made to carry messenger style bags? OCD? How wonderful would it be if the bag had handles for a hand carry option? 
I ended up selling the bag to a close colleague of mine. Strike 2. 

I told myself that perhaps the Steve and I weren't really meant to be. 
It didnt really bother me, especially given that I had matured in my H-journey during this time and had the opportunity to acquire a wide range of items and bags from my home store. But I guess I always had a soft spot for my first H bag -a design that led me to discover Hermes in the first place. 

And then, lo and behold, one day whilst randomly perusing the store, I saw the Steve Meeting 35 on display. 
It was as if someone had heard my desire for a handheld Steve! Additionally, the strap was removable! Perfect! 
The colour however, wasnt right for me (rouge tomate). URGH!. 
So I asked my SM if there were any other colours in the store, and as luck would have it, he said they had just received another in Plomb. 
The trifecta of (i) perfect colour (plomb), (ii) size (35cm), (iii) handheld option with birkin-like handles made this a no-brainer for me. 

And I've been loving its since!


----------



## PJW5813

LostinLondon and Navicular
thanks to both of you for your most interesting histories
I can see how the Steve Meeting could easily be the perfect bag
with its many plaudits
At the moment my interest is for something smaller
LL's comment having some substance: 
The "closing straps" are - imo- a bit gimmicky unless you are lucky enough to get a model with a contrasting lining like navicular's

A contrasting lining would be a very attractive (if not essential) specification for me.


----------



## navicular

PJW5813 said:


> LostinLondon and Navicular
> thanks to both of you for your most interesting histories
> I can see how the Steve Meeting could easily be the perfect bag
> with its many plaudits
> At the moment my interest is for something smaller
> LL's comment having some substance:
> The "closing straps" are - imo- a bit gimmicky unless you are lucky enough to get a model with a contrasting lining like navicular's
> 
> A contrasting lining would be a very attractive (if not essential) specification for me.



Bicolor steve coporals exist, ive seen them in store. 

Also, this video might interest you if you haven't already seen it:


----------



## PJW5813

Thanks; I have seen that video
but others might not


----------



## allanrvj

navicular said:


> View attachment 3713564
> 
> 
> My experience with the Steve was cyclical.
> 
> My first H bag purchased 3 years ago was a Steve 35 in taupe and bleu sapphir in clemence.
> I recall watching a youtube video of cormacIRL with his back in the day and thought to myself what a wonderfully sturdy bag this was.
> I was swept away by the magical experience of purchasing my first Hermes (let alone a bicolor) but quickly realised that taupe didnt work on my skin tone. I regretfully ended up exchanging the bag at the boutique for an etriviere briefcase. Strike 1.
> 
> However, I really liked the satchel design of the Steve and wanted to purchase it again, perhaps in a different size and definitely in a different colour.
> A short time after, I chanced upon a Steve 38 in black and bleu izmir in clemence in my home store. I love black and the contrast with izmir was sublime.
> I brought it home and used it as my workhorse for a good year.
> 
> But alas, this time, I found it too big! The size 38 would fold against my body and the straps the back of the bag would rub against me, causing the resin on the sides of the straps to peel over time. I sent it in for a spa and they re-did the glazing, only to have the same issue occur again.
> Perhaps Im not made to carry messenger style bags? OCD? How wonderful would it be if the bag had handles for a hand carry option?
> I ended up selling the bag to a close colleague of mine. Strike 2.
> 
> I told myself that perhaps the Steve and I weren't really meant to be.
> It didnt really bother me, especially given that I had matured in my H-journey during this time and had the opportunity to acquire a wide range of items and bags from my home store. But I guess I always had a soft spot for my first H bag -a design that led me to discover Hermes in the first place.
> 
> And then, lo and behold, one day whilst randomly perusing the store, I saw the Steve Meeting 35 on display.
> It was as if someone had heard my desire for a handheld Steve! Additionally, the strap was removable! Perfect!
> The colour however, wasnt right for me (rouge tomate). URGH!.
> So I asked my SM if there were any other colours in the store, and as luck would have it, he said they had just received another in Plomb.
> The trifecta of (i) perfect colour (plomb), (ii) size (35cm), (iii) handheld option with birkin-like handles made this a no-brainer for me.
> 
> And I've been loving its since!


Beautiful bag. I guess that's the taurillon cristobal leather. I've seen it in a Cityback; so soft to touch.


----------



## navicular

allanrvj said:


> Beautiful bag. I guess that's the taurillon cristobal leather. I've seen it in a Cityback; so soft to touch.



It is indeed.
According to my SM, it's a reference to Cristóbal Colón, the Spanish version of Christopher Columbus' name. 
At around the same time Hermes released another leather whose name has spanish influence - sombrero
Might it have to do with where the skins are sourced? I don't know and neither does he. 
But yes, it's buttery soft.


----------



## csetcos

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3711918
> View attachment 3711920
> View attachment 3711921
> View attachment 3711922
> 
> 
> K32 shots.  It's Saturday and I need to get back into the gym!



Okiern1981- this is so perfect! Thank you for posting!!! It looks so good on you!!!


----------



## okiern1981

csetcos said:


> Okiern1981- this is so perfect! Thank you for posting!!! It looks so good on you!!!



Thank you! [emoji51]. I felt a little fluffy taking the pic...


----------



## miah100

Been gravitating more towards my Chanel pieces but I still find time to wear my H jewelry [emoji847]


----------



## Tony Yang

Ebene Barenia Shark Bolide + Shark Citypass in Swift


----------



## krawford

miah100 said:


> Been gravitating more towards my Chanel pieces but I still find time to wear my H jewelry [emoji847]
> 
> View attachment 3715007
> 
> View attachment 3715003
> View attachment 3715004
> View attachment 3715005
> View attachment 3715006


In the second photo what is that tote in your arms?


----------



## miah100

krawford said:


> In the second photo what is that tote in your arms?



Celine knot cabas in natural calfskin


----------



## HJoo

miah100 said:


> Been gravitating more towards my Chanel pieces but I still find time to wear my H jewelry [emoji847]
> 
> View attachment 3715007
> 
> View attachment 3715003
> View attachment 3715004
> View attachment 3715005
> View attachment 3715006


Do you have instagram?


----------



## miah100

HJoo said:


> Do you have instagram?



@nehemiahfalber


----------



## Prada Prince

Rodeo and Paddock charms on my Goyard Saint Louis...


----------



## navicular

Can someone suggest what I might be able to use the envelope MM for?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

miah100 said:


> Celine knot cabas in natural calfskin


All your pictures are wonderful but I'm especially taken with the Celine knot cabas.  It it recent?  I've been looking for the perfect tote and this is so beautiful!


----------



## golconda

I love love love that brown tote.  What is it?


----------



## qubed

navicular said:


> Can someone suggest what I might be able to use the envelope MM for?


I use the Envelope MM as my day-to-day wallet. A few cards and a few bills (US currency). Works great, and quite thin.


----------



## Tony Yang

golconda said:


> I love love love that brown tote.  What is it?



Are you talking about my pic? It's a "Hermes Shark Bolide 45" in Ebene Barenia leather.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

My perfect morning! [emoji876][emoji16][emoji162][emoji149]


----------



## csetcos

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> My perfect morning! [emoji876][emoji16][emoji162][emoji149]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720074



In love with your sellier K!!! I have 4 Bs coming (2 POs and 2 SOs) but you make me want a sellier K!!!


----------



## miah100

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> All your pictures are wonderful but I'm especially taken with the Celine knot cabas.  It it recent?  I've been looking for the perfect tote and this is so beautiful!



Thank you! It's actually one of my favorite pieces. I purchased it two years ago, but I believe it was part of the Fall 14' collection if I'm not mistaken. The leather is natural calfskin which very similar to H's barenia, as it patinas beautifully and the leather melts with use.


----------



## Benjr

Love this bag color~^^


----------



## doves75

Is there any Hermes TPF meeting for gents? Esp in NYC? TIA


----------



## csetcos

doves75 said:


> Is there any Hermes TPF meeting for gents? Esp in NYC? TIA



Usually us gents meetup with the lovely ladies!!! Check out the meet ups section.


----------



## okiern1981

Benjr said:


> View attachment 3720404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag color~^^



I have one just like it!  fauve barenia Aline II GM!


----------



## doves75

csetcos said:


> Usually us gents meetup with the lovely ladies!!! Check out the meet ups section.



Hi Csetcos,
I saw and miss the national TPF meet in LV. Hopefully I can go next year. Sometimes I feel intimidated by the sophisticated ladies here 

Hope you have fun and find what you looking for at H SF.


----------



## csetcos

doves75 said:


> Hi Csetcos,
> I saw and miss the national TPF meet in LV. Hopefully I can go next year. Sometimes I feel intimidated by the sophisticated ladies here
> 
> Hope you have fun and find what you looking for at H SF.



Aww- absolutely! We'd love to have you!!! Don't feel intimidated. I've met so many wonderful, amazing people!!!


----------



## okiern1981

OTD with my barenia Sherpa today.


----------



## csetcos

Quick snap!!! Out to dinner but wearing my Must sneakers picked up in the sale along with one of my fav men's scarves, Mémoire Vive.


----------



## tannfran

Benjr said:


> View attachment 3720404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag color~^^



Love this[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## okiern1981

Felt inspired by the other posts with this one [emoji16]


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3730807
> 
> 
> Felt inspired by the other posts with this one [emoji16]


are you the one buying all the barenia goodies from resellers?!  

that's cute!


----------



## allanrvj

By the way, guys, if there's someone in here who is 5'10" or taller and has a 35 cm Birkin, could you please post a modeling pic?
I'm lusting after a 35 Birkin that will be released soon


----------



## csetcos

allanrvj said:


> By the way, guys, if there's someone in here who is 5'10" or taller and has a 35 cm Birkin, could you please post a modeling pic?
> I'm lusting after a 35 Birkin that will be released soon



Just curious... a particular color???


----------



## Tony Yang

Since we are on this Barenia train......Hermes Sac Ecritoire crossbody bag!


----------



## allanrvj

csetcos said:


> Just curious... a particular color???


Preferably black but others would do. I just want to know if a 35 can work on me, and I don't have a 35 Birkin to borrow nearby


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> are you the one buying all the barenia goodies from resellers?!
> 
> that's cute!



Well....if I can get my claws on it!  [emoji78][emoji78]

Most of the time it's not listed as barenia...I just do a lot of zooming in and out and looking at the leather.  Then cross my fingers and hope that I was right about the bag being barenia!


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> By the way, guys, if there's someone in here who is 5'10" or taller and has a 35 cm Birkin, could you please post a modeling pic?
> I'm lusting after a 35 Birkin that will be released soon



I'd help, since all my Bs are 35....but I'm a little vertically challenged, and I've also somehow misplaced my platform [emoji151] as well....


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> I'd help, since all my Bs are 35....but I'm a little vertically challenged, and I've also somehow misplaced my platform [emoji151] as well....


yay! thank you! also, I think we're the same age, so that helps too


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> yay! thank you! also, I think we're the same age, so that helps too



I'm 5'6...not sure how that's going to help you out though....I'm willing to take a pic or two if you'd like!


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> I'm 5'6...not sure how that's going to help you out though....I'm willing to take a pic or two if you'd like!


I'd like that, thanks


----------



## okiern1981

I look awful, so my apologies in advance.  Haven't been able to get to the gym and have put on the poundage. [emoji33]. 

( this is what happens after shoulder surgery y'all....so don't do anything that would lead you to this path.  No gym, no treadmill even with this particular surgery).


----------



## Benjr

Hope u get well asap~^^ also yr b 35 is beautiful, green color , i hope i can get one dark green b40


----------



## chkpfbeliever

okiern1981 said:


> I look awful, so my apologies in advance.  Haven't been able to get to the gym and have put on the poundage. [emoji33].
> 
> ( this is what happens after shoulder surgery y'all....so don't do anything that would lead you to this path.  No gym, no treadmill even with this particular surgery).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731966
> View attachment 3731974


You're still looking great with that B !! Best wishes on a speedy recovery of your arm.


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> I look awful, so my apologies in advance.  Haven't been able to get to the gym and have put on the poundage. [emoji33].
> 
> ( this is what happens after shoulder surgery y'all....so don't do anything that would lead you to this path.  No gym, no treadmill even with this particular surgery).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731966
> View attachment 3731974


Thanks for indulging me. 35 is not small. 35 it is 

Also what are the specs of your B? It's gorgeous.

I had a 40 HAC and I feel like the 40 Birkin's base would be the same and I want to avoid that. I don't carry a lot of stuff anyway.

P.S.
Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## okiern1981

This one is Vert olive with GHW.  Thank you all for the speedy recovery wishes, I'm just about done with PT.  The tube bandage is from another thing altogether.  I'm recovering well and quickly!  
   I said this about the B40 croc I got to play with in Atlanta...because of the size, I didn't wear the bag, it wore me.


----------



## miah100

Placed the order on Saturday for my SO birkin 40 in epsom leather with brushes silver hardware. Bleu sapphire exterior and malachite interior with tonal stitching. I can't wait for it to arrive! Now I play the waiting game [emoji29].....


----------



## csetcos

miah100 said:


> Placed the order on Saturday for my SO birkin 40 in epsom leather with brushes silver hardware. Bleu sapphire exterior and malachite interior with tonal stitching. I can't wait for it to arrive! Now I play the waiting game [emoji29].....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732992
> View attachment 3732993



Congrats!!! Waiting on 2, myself! You are in good company!!


----------



## allanrvj

This guy is cute


----------



## okiern1981

A little weekend beach Birkin


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Harrods with my Noir Clemence Birkin 40...


----------



## allanrvj

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about in Harrods with my Noir Clemence Birkin 40...
> 
> View attachment 3734758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734759


Is the birkin 40 great for everday use? Isn't it too bulky?


----------



## Prada Prince

allanrvj said:


> Is the birkin 40 great for everday use? Isn't it too bulky?



I only use my Birkin on the weekends, but it is on the heavier side. I do love the proportions of it on me, but I think if I were to get a second one, I would look into getting a 35 next for some variety.


----------



## allanrvj

Prada Prince said:


> I only use my Birkin on the weekends, but it is on the heavier side. I do love the proportions of it on me, but I think if I were to get a second one, I would look into getting a 35 next for some variety.


Yeah, I would love a 40 but I'm thinking of getting a 35 as well in the future, so that I'd get more use out of it. F**k the haters. lol


----------



## Prada Prince

allanrvj said:


> Yeah, I would love a 40 but I'm thinking of getting a 35 as well in the future, so that I'd get more use out of it. F**k the haters. lol



Yeah life's too short to give a flying rat's arse about haters... [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Sycomore

allanrvj said:


> Yeah, I would love a 40 but I'm thinking of getting a 35 as well in the future, so that I'd get more use out of it. F**k the haters. lol



You should try both 35 and 40 in front of the mirror and see what suits you. 
I know this is very hard having he fact not all boutiques have samples of the bag. 
I did this about 3 times, I wanted the 35 because is lighter (just slightly) than the 40. 
I just couldn't deny the fact the 35 looked and felt like a ladies purse on me...  I think is so different from person to person I just felt i couldnt pull it off. Some guys here rock the 35 Kelly and Birkin, I hope you do if that's the one you want [emoji106]


----------



## allanrvj

Sycomore said:


> You should try both 35 and 40 in front of the mirror and see what suits you.
> I know this is very hard having he fact not all boutiques have samples of the bag.
> I did this about 3 times, I wanted the 35 because is lighter (just slightly) than the 40.
> I just couldn't deny the fact the 35 looked and felt like a ladies purse on me...  I think is so different from person to person I just felt i couldnt pull it off. Some guys here rock the 35 Kelly and Birkin, I hope you do if that's the one you want [emoji106]



I guess it's because I was too traumatized by the size of the HAC 40 that now I'm leaning towards a Birkin 35, even though I haven't really seen a Birkin 40 up close. 
I do hope though that they make the Birkin Sellier a permanent thing because that solves the issue of weight, although it wasn't really the weight that bothered me with the HAC (I guess). It was the bulk. A coworker remarked that I look like I'm always going to the airport. It is really a travel bag.


----------



## csetcos

allanrvj said:


> I guess it's because I was too traumatized by the size of the HAC 40 that now I'm leaning towards a Birkin 35, even though I haven't really seen a Birkin 40 up close.
> I do hope though that they make the Birkin Sellier a permanent thing because that solves the issue of weight, although it wasn't really the weight that bothered me with the HAC (I guess). It was the bulk. A coworker remarked that I look like I'm always going to the airport. It is really a travel bag.



The B40 and HAC40 have completely different feels and also vibes. Give both the B40 and 35 a try and see what you like!! Sycomore gave some sound advice. You may also go with one and then after prolonged use, decide it's not right for you. It's all a great H learning process [emoji5]


----------



## allanrvj

csetcos said:


> The B40 and HAC40 have completely different feels and also vibes. Give both the B40 and 35 a try and see what you like!! Sycomore gave some sound advice. You may also go with one and then after prolonged use, decide it's not right for you. It's all a great H learning process [emoji5]


Thank you. I will. I hope when my local store opens they have both for me to try out.


----------



## Sycomore

csetcos said:


> The B40 and HAC40 have completely different feels and also vibes. Give both the B40 and 35 a try and see what you like!! Sycomore gave some sound advice. You may also go with one and then after prolonged use, decide it's not right for you. It's all a great H learning process [emoji5]



Agree 100% on the difference between HAC and B40. When I was in Paris last year I was offered a HAC 40 and the bag is MUCH taller than the Birkin the bottom is also slightly wider. 

Allan another great option would be to hunt down a HAC 36 on the second hand market. I wish they still made that size, It was perfect for men.


----------



## Prada Prince

csetcos said:


> The B40 and HAC40 have completely different feels and also vibes. Give both the B40 and 35 a try and see what you like!! Sycomore gave some sound advice. You may also go with one and then after prolonged use, decide it's not right for you. It's all a great H learning process [emoji5]



Definitely agree on this. When I was offered my Birkin 40, I was also shown the HAC 40. Although it was a gorgeous colour, it felt markedly heavier compared to the Birkin, and the proportions looked off when I carried it, due to the bag being taller height-wise rather than lengthwise.


----------



## HJoo

Prada Prince said:


> Definitely agree on this. When I was offered my Birkin 40, I was also shown the HAC 40. Although it was a gorgeous colour, it felt markedly heavier compared to the Birkin, and the proportions looked off when I carried it, due to the bag being taller height-wise rather than lengthwise.


What color were you offered?


----------



## HJoo

Sycomore said:


> Agree 100% on the difference between HAC and B40. When I was in Paris last year I was offered a HAC 40 and the bag is MUCH taller than the Birkin the bottom is also slightly wider.
> 
> Allan another great option would be to hunt down a HAC 36 on the second hand market. I wish they still made that size, It was perfect for men.


Do you know if you can use the birkin 40 inserts (to keep the bag upright) on the HAC 40? or since the base is wider does it not work for both?


----------



## allanrvj

Sycomore said:


> Agree 100% on the difference between HAC and B40. When I was in Paris last year I was offered a HAC 40 and the bag is MUCH taller than the Birkin the bottom is also slightly wider.
> 
> Allan another great option would be to hunt down a HAC 36 on the second hand market. I wish they still made that size, It was perfect for men.


Yes, there's one at Collectors Square but I don't like the colors 
https://www.collectorsquare.com/sac...icolore-marron-violet-et-bordeaux-338787.html
Also, more expensive than a secondhand Birkin


----------



## csetcos

Ann's has a Gold B40 that sold very quickly. You can get an idea for proportion:
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/copy-of-hermes-gold-birkin-40


----------



## Tony Yang

Prada Prince said:


> Definitely agree on this. When I was offered my Birkin 40, I was also shown the HAC 40. Although it was a gorgeous colour, it felt markedly heavier compared to the Birkin, and the proportions looked off when I carried it, due to the bag being taller height-wise rather than lengthwise.



I really wish there was a bag with the proportions of the Birkin and shorter handles of the HAC. The HAC 50 has better proportions than the HAC 40, but the HAC 50 honestly can really be pulled off by really tall people (aka Hermes's models) because it's so huge. 

A bag with Birkin proportions in 45 with the short handles of the HAC would by my dream.


----------



## Prada Prince

HJoo said:


> What color were you offered?



I was offered the HAC 40 in Gris Tourterelle and the Birkin 40 in Noir. Both were in Clemence if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## PJW5813

One problem is that the bases get proportionally deeper back to front as the width increases - making the wider ones very deep against your legs


----------



## pretty99

Tony Yang said:


> I really wish there was a bag with the proportions of the Birkin and shorter handles of the HAC. The HAC 50 has better proportions than the HAC 40, but the HAC 50 honestly can really be pulled off by really tall people (aka Hermes's models) because it's so huge.
> 
> A bag with Birkin proportions in 45 with the short handles of the HAC would by my dream.


maybe this is what you are looking for
it's vintage piece from Japan, B45 with short handles. it's 1.08mil yen now.


----------



## PJW5813

Prada Prince said:


> I was offered the HAC 40 in Gris Tourterelle and the Birkin 40 in Noir. Both were in Clemence if I'm not mistaken.


Would you kindly give a view on the differing proportions of these two styles in 40?


----------



## ueynah

okiern1981 said:


> OTD with my barenia Sherpa today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723716



Can you do a modeling pic of this bag?  Thanks!  Love this!


----------



## Prada Prince

PJW5813 said:


> Would you kindly give a view on the differing proportions of these two styles in 40?



I'm about 5'5-5'6, and I found the HAC 40 far too long, to the point that it looks like it might drag on the ground if I'm not careful. 

The proportions looked rather off on me, and it looked more like a travel bag than a tote. It didn't help that the HAC felt much heavier compared to the Birkin. 

I definitely preferred the Birkin 40, evidently, since I took the B40 Noir home that day!


----------



## allanrvj

Not me but a Japanese guy I found on IG.




Holy croc batman!


----------



## Parisian Birkin

Hermezzy said:


> Posted this in another thread, but here's my 40cm black fjord B made a little more masculine with my Alexander McQueen skeleton attached:
> 
> View attachment 3620424


What a nice idea this Alexander McQueen skeleton! I heard from the Paris AMQ boutique that the last one in silver tone is at Milan boutique (only the gold tone version could be purchased via the AMQ website)... Fortunately I finally found one in silver tone at a reseller corner in Paris (Galeries Lafayette). Meanwhile I have identified several websites proposing this charm (e.g. ssense.com).


----------



## HJoo

allanrvj said:


> Not me but a Japanese guy I found on IG.
> 
> View attachment 3738951
> 
> 
> Holy croc batman!


what is his IG ID?


----------



## allanrvj

HJoo said:


> what is his IG ID?


ah wait, the Japanese guy stole the pic from a Chinese guy. lol

the real source of the pic is linlinlinlu from IG


----------



## okiern1981

ueynah said:


> Can you do a modeling pic of this bag?  Thanks!  Love this!



Sure!  Let me get my day going and I'll snap a pic or two


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> Sure!  Let me get my day going and I'll snap a pic or two


You are our resident "try on" person. You're like a virtual mannequin. lol


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> You are our resident "try on" person. You're like a virtual mannequin. lol



Does this mean I get the mannequin plastic surgery upgrades?


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> Does this mean I get the mannequin plastic surgery upgrades?


Yup. Ask H to pay for it


----------



## sweilun

Hi everyone! I've recently purchased a kelly lakis 40 in chocolate box and toile from christies auction.

Have been dreaming of getting a kelly lakis due to its more masculine look. Here are the photos fresh from my iPhone [emoji51]. 

The only thing that I didn't like is that the strap is way too short to carry as a sling. This is a 2006 model as such I am not sure if the newer ones have a longer strap.


----------



## allanrvj

So, thanks to @Lostinlondon I can't stop thinking about Citybacks, since I am always on a bike and a backpack would suit me better. Ugh






Now I'm passing this obsession to others. lol


----------



## Ulf

allanrvj said:


> I can't stop thinking about Citybacks, since I am always on a bike and a backpack would suit me better.


It's very comfortable to carry and the design is so minimal and clean. It's the best backpack I've ever had!


----------



## allanrvj

Ulf said:


> It's very comfortable to carry and the design is so minimal and clean. It's the best backpack I've ever had!



Modeling pics please! LostinLondon won't post any.


----------



## averagejoe

sweilun said:


> Hi everyone! I've recently purchased a kelly lakis 40 in chocolate box and toile from christies auction.
> 
> Have been dreaming of getting a kelly lakis due to its more masculine look. Here are the photos fresh from my iPhone [emoji51].
> 
> The only thing that I didn't like is that the strap is way too short to carry as a sling. This is a 2006 model as such I am not sure if the newer ones have a longer strap.
> 
> View attachment 3740791
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740792


Wow that does look very masculine! Very very nice!


----------



## okiern1981

Sorry so late...but as promised.


----------



## okiern1981

And the proper way to go about the day.


----------



## ydhydh

Hi guys, greetings I am Yudha from Indonesia, I just read this forum and boy you guys do rock your Hermes-es !!!
On the heavier note, I have questions to ask, more like a suggestion.

But before, here is my background story: 
Initially I am not the one who wanted to spend more than USD 80.000 for a bag ( that would be about Rp. 100 million , my country's currency), thus Birkins and HAC are out of my zone. BUT, a dear friend of mine bought the black croco Birkin, and obviously seeing it and holding it with my own eyes/hands made me crave it a lot! And being the one that needs to buy a bag from the boutique, I wanted to ask some opinions/suggestions. Because I know it is very hard for people in general to be offered birkins, but for a guy, would it be extra hard? Should I ask for it, I am afraid to ask because I might look like a fool to the SA, but if I don't ask, how would the SA know that I wanted a birkin. I am afraid that I will be investing on the merchandises just to be NOT offered a birkin. Is my question make sense? LOL

To conclude the rampant above, is there any suggestions or dare I say tricks for me to actually land myself a Birkin/HAC from the boutique?

Thank you very much


----------



## mistikat

ydhydh said:


> Hi guys, greetings I am Yudha from Indonesia, I just read this forum and boy you guys do rock your Hermes-es !!!
> On the heavier note, I have questions to ask, more like a suggestion.
> 
> But before, here is my background story:
> Initially I am not the one who wanted to spend more than USD 80.000 for a bag ( that would be about Rp. 100 million , my country's currency), thus Birkins and HAC are out of my zone. BUT, a dear friend of mine bought the black croco Birkin, and obviously seeing it and holding it with my own eyes/hands made me crave it a lot! And being the one that needs to buy a bag from the boutique, I wanted to ask some opinions/suggestions. Because I know it is very hard for people in general to be offered birkins, but for a guy, would it be extra hard? Should I ask for it, I am afraid to ask because I might look like a fool to the SA, but if I don't ask, how would the SA know that I wanted a birkin. I am afraid that I will be investing on the merchandises just to be NOT offered a birkin. Is my question make sense? LOL
> 
> To conclude the rampant above, is there any suggestions or dare I say tricks for me to actually land myself a Birkin/HAC from the boutique?
> 
> Thank you very much



Welcome. I suggest you start here if you haven't already:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...et-a-birkin-or-other-bag-reading-room.505926/

And also check the city/country specific threads in thevshopping subforum as it is far easier to obtain items in some places than in others. Good luck!


----------



## ydhydh

mistikat said:


> Welcome. I suggest you start here if you haven't already:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...et-a-birkin-or-other-bag-reading-room.505926/
> 
> And also check the city/country specific threads in thevshopping subforum as it is far easier to obtain items in some places than in others. Good luck!



Oh my, I haven't, thanks a lot for the info. That's a whole lot of info in that thread, gonna start doing/learning my homework then. XOXO


----------



## Tony Yang

allanrvj said:


> So, thanks to @Lostinlondon I can't stop thinking about Citybacks, since I am always on a bike and a backpack would suit me better. Ugh
> 
> View attachment 3740901
> View attachment 3740902
> View attachment 3740904
> 
> 
> Now I'm passing this obsession to others. lol



Out of all my bags, the Cityback is the one I use by far the most. The design is sleek, stealthy, and the straps are amazing in both comfort and visual looks.

I would recommend the Taurillion Bull leather vs Supple Epsom because it's more supple and can be conditioned far easier. Embossed leather like Epsom is at first more durable but over-time natural grain leather are better because they take in leather conditioner far easier and thus can be repaired to new.

Cityback 27 in Bull leather in Plomb color


----------



## okiern1981

To those who've accused me of snatching up all the barenia online...I've struck again!  Muahahahahahahahhaah [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]

Sac a depeche 34


----------



## Lostinlondon

allanrvj said:


> Modeling pics please! LostinLondon won't post any.



Too shy!! Sorry....[emoji17]


----------



## allanrvj

Tony Yang said:


> Out of all my bags, the Cityback is the one I use by far the most. The design is sleek, stealthy, and the straps are amazing in both comfort and visual looks.
> 
> I would recommend the Taurillion Bull leather vs Supple Epsom because it's more supple and can be conditioned far easier. Embossed leather like Epsom is at first more durable but over-time natural grain leather are better because they take in leather conditioner far easier and thus can be repaired to new.
> 
> Cityback 27 in Bull leather in Plomb color
> View attachment 3741400
> 
> View attachment 3741404
> 
> View attachment 3741411


Thank you for the modeling pics! Is this the 27? Also how tall are you? I'm 5'10".
They're coming out in bicolor Swift leather (indigo/red, dark green/green) this year. I hope my store gets some so I could try it on.
I don't like epsom. My HAC was in epsom and I think it's a bit plasticky.


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> To those who've accused me of snatching up all the barenia online...I've struck again!  Muahahahahahahahhaah [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]
> 
> Sac a depeche 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741418


at some point you have to stop and give chance to others, you know.


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> at some point you have to stop and give chance to others, you know.



Never!  Muahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Tony Yang

allanrvj said:


> Thank you for the modeling pics! Is this the 27? Also how tall are you? I'm 5'10".
> They're coming out in bicolor Swift leather (indigo/red, dark green/green) this year. I hope my store gets some so I could try it on.
> I don't like epsom. My HAC was in epsom and I think it's a bit plasticky.



Yep! it's size 27.  I am 5'9". Yea I heard that as well. I'm really curios on how they will coordinate the colors on the Cityback. Never knew it was in Swift though...its' fairly scratch prone and very smooth, interesting leather choice for the next year's Cityback.  (I noticed that because of the Cityback's wholecut exterior shell, scratches show themselves very very easily.)


----------



## allanrvj

Tony Yang said:


> Yep! it's size 27.  I am 5'9". Yea I heard that as well. I'm really curios on how they will coordinate the colors on the Cityback. Never knew it was in Swift though...its' fairly scratch prone and very smooth, interesting leather choice for the next year's Cityback.  (I noticed that because of the Cityback's wholecut exterior shell, scratches show themselves very very easily.)



I don't mind scratches. I think of them as battle scars from living your life; sort of like me and my bag against the world


----------



## Lostinlondon

@allanrvj: not sure where you are. Just in case, NBS in London restocked on men's bags by the looks of it. Cityback (could be smaller size) available. When I got mine 3/4 weeks ago, it was the only one available in the UK.


----------



## allanrvj

Lostinlondon said:


> @allanrvj: not sure where you are. Just in case, NBS in London restocked on men's bags by the looks of it. Cityback (could be smaller size) available. When I got mine 3/4 weeks ago, it was the only one available in the UK.


I went to my store earlier looking for a Cityback and they said they had one 6 months ago.


----------



## okiern1981

Heads up!  SS 18 men's wear is about to start live streaming on the book of Face!


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> Heads up!  SS 18 men's wear is about to start live streaming on the book of Face!


Yeah, the baseball bolide was like a comedown from the shark


----------



## okiern1981

Ok, my take:  the chaine d'ancre jackets were nice, the matte croc bomber jacket was amazing, the airon looking travel bags in leather and toile H were a bit basic, but nice.  A LOT of plastic looking material....not my cup of tea, but meh, if that's your thing...more power to ya.


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> Yeah, the baseball bolide was like a comedown from the shark
> 
> View attachment 3742625



Yeah.  I didn't like that at all.  I don't want sportsball bags.


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> Ok, my take:  the chaine d'ancre jackets were nice, the matte croc bomber jacket was amazing, the airon looking travel bags in leather and toile H were a bit basic, but nice.  A LOT of plastic looking material....not my cup of tea, but meh, if that's your thing...more power to ya.


yes! I want that chaine d'ancre jacket too, but I am pretty sure it costs like half a Birkin, or to use the system by a DH of a member here, it would cost 0.5 Birkin Units.


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> yes! I want that chaine d'ancre jacket too, but I am pretty sure it costs like half a Birkin, or to use the system by a DH of a member here, it would cost 0.5 Birkin Units.



Imagine what the matte croc jacket costs...like 9-11 Birkin Units!  [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> Yeah.  I didn't like that at all.  I don't want sportsball bags.


the Japanese would go crazy about it, though. they LOOOVE baseball


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> the Japanese would go crazy about it, though. they LOOOVE baseball



I suspect some athletes will go for it too.  I also suspect the designs were intended to cater to the Japanese market as well.


----------



## danny123

Those croc jackets were 

I want this t shirt and this polo


----------



## allanrvj

danny123 said:


> Those croc jackets were
> 
> I want this t shirt and this polo


That's fast. Start a separate thread


----------



## allanrvj

A clearer pic of the baseball Bolide from H's IG acct


----------



## allanrvj

I'm gonna make a separate thread tomorrow about the SS18 collection if there is none by the time I wake up


----------



## PJW5813

I also liked the use of the chaine d'ancre design on the jackets but did not care for the horizontal zips on the bombers.
p.s. I'll put in a word of support for the baseball bolide before it only gets slammed. 
(Not as edgy as the shark - I admit)


----------



## allanrvj

From Paris fashion week


----------



## Tony Yang

okiern1981 said:


> Ok, my take:  the chaine d'ancre jackets were nice, the matte croc bomber jacket was amazing, the airon looking travel bags in leather and toile H were a bit basic, but nice.  A LOT of plastic looking material....not my cup of tea, but meh, if that's your thing...more power to ya.



Hahaha...I was like nothing here interests me....oh wait a black looking bomber jacket!!! o crap....its in croc -___- out of my price range. It is sooo amazing though.

I def think the baseball bolide caters to the Japanese audience....not rlly my thing though. However it is creative and makes sense after the success of the shark bolide.

The jackets were indeed to plastic and too bicolored for my taste (I think they are leather treated with a water-resistant finish).

However I did notice some interesting bracelets

FW usually has something I love with it's inherent muted tones. I already have a preorder on that cashmere-neoprene gingham bomber jacket with orange highlights!


----------



## Ulf

Tony Yang said:


> I noticed that because of the Cityback's wholecut exterior shell, scratches show themselves very very easily.


But they seem easy to rub out!


----------



## danny123

im looking at the aw17 collection and this cardigan is so nice!! but i imagine its very expensive...


----------



## Tony Yang

Ulf said:


> But they seem easy to rub out!


Yep! You are correct. Every scratch I was able to rub or condition out!


----------



## allanrvj

danny123 said:


> im looking at the aw17 collection and this cardigan is so nice!! but i imagine its very expensive...


I'm more interested in that thing that hangs from his belt because I don't know what it is. A belt charm?


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> I'm more interested in that thing that hangs from his belt because I don't know what it is. A belt charm?



Oh the things I could say.....[emoji83][emoji860][emoji860]☂️☂️☂️


----------



## doves75

allanrvj said:


> I'm more interested in that thing that hangs from his belt because I don't know what it is. A belt charm?



Looks like a key chain to me [emoji4]


----------



## allanrvj

Since no one is updating this thread with their action pics, I'll just post pics of male models carrying the Cityback, my current obsession. lol





I also learned it comes in other colors such as blue hydra:




And colvert:



I heard it also comes in croc but I haven't seen it in person.
So there.


----------



## okiern1981

I'm waiting for my sac a depeche to get here....so [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## qubed

allanrvj said:
			
		

> I heard it also comes in croc but I haven't seen it in person.
> So there.



I've seen it in croc @ Madison ave NYC, and IMHO, it's not that amazing. The square scales interefere with the many lines of the bag, and it looks just like a mess.


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> I'm waiting for my sac a depeche to get here....so [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


I'm looking forward to that, tbh. I wonder how seriously beat up it looks


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> I've seen it in croc @ Madison ave NYC, and IMHO, it's not that amazing. The square scales interefere with the many lines of the bag, and it looks just like a mess.


What color?


----------



## qubed

Here's a terrible pic of me testing out the Blue Hydra version.


----------



## qubed

allanrvj said:


> What color?



It may have been black, or maybe a very, very dark brown. It was in a glass case, and to be honest, the lighting was pretty poor. Maybe it'd look better outside.


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> Here's a terrible pic of me testing out the Blue Hydra version.
> 
> View attachment 3747897


Ooh that's so pretty! 

Thanks for posting! Did you get it?


----------



## qubed

allanrvj said:


> Ooh that's so pretty!
> 
> Thanks for posting! Did you get it?



I wish. I love it, but couldn't justify the price, at least not in US dollars.


----------



## okiern1981

qubed said:


> Here's a terrible pic of me testing out the Blue Hydra version.
> 
> View attachment 3747897



I lurve bleu hydra.  Such a gorgeous shade of blue


----------



## Lostinlondon

@allan are you doing this on purpose ???? This is cruel!! The Colvert model is a stunner. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Hydra is nice too but I'd be worried to get tired of the colour too quickly. Too much of a novelty colour imho. I'll stick to my little Bastia in that CW.


----------



## allanrvj

Lostinlondon said:


> @allan are you doing this on purpose ???? This is cruel!! The Colvert model is a stunner. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Hydra is nice too but I'd be worried to get tired of the colour too quickly. Too much of a novelty colour imho. I'll stick to my little Bastia in that CW.



That's what I think of the hydra too. I may get tired of it coz it's too "sweet". Enjoy your Cityback! Wear in good health!


----------



## Tony Yang

qubed said:


> It may have been black, or maybe a very, very dark brown. It was in a glass case, and to be honest, the lighting was pretty poor. Maybe it'd look better outside.



I saw the croc one in NYC too. I think it's the only croc Cityback that exists in the world. It was behind a glass case, and I'm 99% sure it was matte marine blue. So a very very dark blue, with lighter blue in lines between the scales. I loooove matte marine in exotic, really works well with the scales and I think overall the exotic cityback looked pretty amazing.

However price was like 60-80k USD. :/

I agree, I was offered the Hydra at first, but waaay too bright for everyday use. Colvert is nice, but I don't like the blue straps on my body. I chose Plomb, since it's not completely black, the stealthiest choice, the button and zipper really pop, and if you ever see Plomb in person... it dark grey but in light has this subtle hue of blue and I really like that.

Blue Hydra was actually the first color rolled out for the Cityback (I think in Evercolor and Epsom).
Then Black (Epsom only)
Then Plomb (Taurillion Bull)
Then Colvert (Evercolor)


----------



## qubed

Tony Yang said:


> I saw the croc one in NYC too. I think it's the only croc Cityback that exists in the world. It was behind a glass case, and I'm 99% sure it was matte marine blue. So a very very dark blue, with lighter blue in lines between the scales. I loooove matte marine in exotic, really works well with the scales and I think overall the exotic cityback looked pretty amazing.



Very Dark Blue sounds about right. I'm glad you liked it; this why there are different styles for different people.


----------



## qubed

Tony Yang said:


> I chose Plomb, since it's not completely black, the stealthiest choice, the button and zipper really pop, and if you ever see Plomb in person... it dark grey but in light has this subtle hue of blue and I really like that.



I agree, the plomb cityback is amazing. That subtle blue is great; same reason I love things in Blue Obscur (esp. in Sombrero).


----------



## miah100

Recent odd end shots with my H


----------



## allanrvj

Tony Yang said:


> I saw the croc one in NYC too. I think it's the only croc Cityback that exists in the world. It was behind a glass case, and I'm 99% sure it was matte marine blue. So a very very dark blue, with lighter blue in lines between the scales. I loooove matte marine in exotic, really works well with the scales and I think overall the exotic cityback looked pretty amazing.
> 
> However price was like 60-80k USD. :/
> 
> I agree, I was offered the Hydra at first, but waaay too bright for everyday use. Colvert is nice, but I don't like the blue straps on my body. I chose Plomb, since it's not completely black, the stealthiest choice, the button and zipper really pop, and if you ever see Plomb in person... it dark grey but in light has this subtle hue of blue and I really like that.
> 
> Blue Hydra was actually the first color rolled out for the Cityback (I think in Evercolor and Epsom).
> Then Black (Epsom only)
> Then Plomb (Taurillion Bull)
> Then Colvert (Evercolor)



I know someone who was offered a croc Cityback here in Europe.

This FW17 it's going to be offered in 3 bicolor combos, and they're adding swift to the mix:

black/bleu indigo, epsom souple
bleu indigo/bordeaux, swift
vert titien/vert vertigo, evercolor

Can't wait, especially for the swift version.


----------



## doves75

Tony Yang said:


> I saw the croc one in NYC too. I think it's the only croc Cityback that exists in the world. It was behind a glass case, and I'm 99% sure it was matte marine blue. So a very very dark blue, with lighter blue in lines between the scales. I loooove matte marine in exotic, really works well with the scales and I think overall the exotic cityback looked pretty amazing.
> 
> However price was like 60-80k USD. :/
> 
> I agree, I was offered the Hydra at first, but waaay too bright for everyday use. Colvert is nice, but I don't like the blue straps on my body. I chose Plomb, since it's not completely black, the stealthiest choice, the button and zipper really pop, and if you ever see Plomb in person... it dark grey but in light has this subtle hue of blue and I really like that.
> 
> Blue Hydra was actually the first color rolled out for the Cityback (I think in Evercolor and Epsom).
> Then Black (Epsom only)
> Then Plomb (Taurillion Bull)
> Then Colvert (Evercolor)



Yes ... I think it's a very dark blue. And they have a croc Barda which is quite stunning as well.


----------



## qubed

Has anyone seen a Cityslide Messenger in person and have any thoughts? I'm intrigued by it.


----------



## fanki1983

what do you guys think of the black evelyne TPM size? I just want to wear that as a sling small messenger bag and I don't find the bigger size ones attractive..   i am not very talk (small guy) - around 174cm so I would reckon proportional wise would be ok...

any thoughts?  I really don't have enough money to get the Steve bag.. so probably need something entry level to start with..


----------



## okiern1981

fanki1983 said:


> what do you guys think of the black evelyne TPM size? I just want to wear that as a sling small messenger bag and I don't find the bigger size ones attractive..   i am not very talk (small guy) - around 174cm so I would reckon proportional wise would be ok...
> 
> any thoughts?  I really don't have enough money to get the Steve bag.. so probably need something entry level to start with..



Do you have a boutique near you?  I would advise going and trying one on!  I have an Evie GM and it's pretty substantial.  Another cost effective option is to look for a preloved Vespa PM or TPM as well.  I have a Vespa GM, and I love it as well.  Good luck and please let us know what you find (and mod shots are always appreciated!)


----------



## fanki1983

yes I live in Syndey, however I searched their own Hermes Australia online they only sell some very random colours e.g red, green for the TPM size .. not sure if they are selling the black colour in the store but yes I should try it on in the store first for the size first .  the retail price is $2400 AUD but I do notice on eBay the black colour in new/good condition is over $2800 some are even $3000 AUD.. Its crazy! It just makes me think nice colours are hard to get in the store..


----------



## fanki1983

okiern1981 said:


> Do you have a boutique near you?  I would advise going and trying one on!  I have an Evie GM and it's pretty substantial.  Another cost effective option is to look for a preloved Vespa PM or TPM as well.  I have a Vespa GM, and I love it as well.  Good luck and please let us know what you find (and mod shots are always appreciated!)



I would prefer the evelyne over the vespa..


----------



## csetcos

Vespas are nice bags!!! I have an Evelyne TPM and love it for running errands. Be cognizant that it is super tiny and will only fit a card case and a phone.


----------



## okiern1981

So, my sac a depeche made it here safely!  She needs a good cleaning and some conditioning, but...I'm very pleased with it!


----------



## miah100

Stopped by my boutique today and fell in the love with the canvas etrivere hobo as shown on the S/S runway. Had a hard time deciding between the yellow or blue but eventually ended up with the blue. Also picked up a pair of Izmir's in cigar


----------



## danny123

miah100 said:


> Stopped by my boutique today and fell in the love with the canvas etrivere hobo as shown on the S/S runway. Had a hard time deciding between the yellow or blue but eventually ended up with the blue. Also picked up a pair of Izmir's in cigar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749434
> View attachment 3749435
> 
> View attachment 3749436
> View attachment 3749437


Love both the bag and your shoes! I can see why you had a tough time deciding between the two colours, both look great on you

Are your new izmirs in suede? Hard to tell from the picture. If so, is there a difference in fit or comfort compared to the ones in smooth leather?


----------



## miah100

danny123 said:


> Love both the bag and your shoes! I can see why you had a tough time deciding between the two colours, both look great on you
> 
> Are your new izmirs in suede? Hard to tell from the picture. If so, is there a difference in fit or comfort compared to the ones in smooth leather?



Thank you Danny, I think I made the right decision going with the blue. I'll get more use out of it with my lifestyle. As for the Izmir's, funny enough yes you're correct. They're suede and yes in fact I was able to go a half size down from my regular leather Izmir's. The suede has a little more give and they're quite comfortable, doesn't seem like there will be a break in period like the regular leather one's.


----------



## pretty99

Tony Yang said:


> I saw the croc one in NYC too. I think it's the only croc Cityback that exists in the world. It was behind a glass case, and I'm 99% sure it was matte marine blue. So a very very dark blue, with lighter blue in lines between the scales. I loooove matte marine in exotic, really works well with the scales and I think overall the exotic cityback looked pretty amazing.
> 
> However price was like 60-80k USD. :/
> 
> I agree, I was offered the Hydra at first, but waaay too bright for everyday use. Colvert is nice, but I don't like the blue straps on my body. I chose Plomb, since it's not completely black, the stealthiest choice, the button and zipper really pop, and if you ever see Plomb in person... it dark grey but in light has this subtle hue of blue and I really like that.
> 
> Blue Hydra was actually the first color rolled out for the Cityback (I think in Evercolor and Epsom).
> Then Black (Epsom only)
> Then Plomb (Taurillion Bull)
> Then Colvert (Evercolor)



Definitely not the only since it's me who tried on the matte black Supple gator croc version one in Europe, could be yours for €42100!


----------



## danny123

miah100 said:


> Thank you Danny, I think I made the right decision going with the blue. I'll get more use out of it with my lifestyle. As for the Izmir's, funny enough yes you're correct. They're suede and yes in fact I was able to go a half size down from my regular leather Izmir's. The suede has a little more give and they're quite comfortable, doesn't seem like there will be a break in period like the regular leather one's.



Yes, blue will be more versatile I think!

Thank you!! Love izmir but my calf leather ones are very stiff even after a few wears... thinking about suede.


----------



## miah100

danny123 said:


> Yes, blue will be more versatile I think!
> 
> Thank you!! Love izmir but my calf leather ones are very stiff even after a few wears... thinking about suede.



I highly recommend! Wore them for the first time today and did a lot of walking around the city, went to The Met which requires a ton of steps and they feel amazing. So comfortable!


----------



## Ulf

pretty99 said:


> Definitely not the only since it's me who tried on the matte black Supple gator croc version one in Europe, could be yours for €42100!


I wouldn't hesitate if I happened to have an extra 42 100 euros lying around, but it hasn't happened so far.


----------



## Prada Prince

Having a Birkin brunch in the London sunshine...


----------



## miah100

On my way to Montauk for the holiday, never realized how much I love Bleu!

Victoria 43 in Bleu Indigo
Etriviere hobo in Bleu Colvert
Bazar MM in Bleu Nuit 
Bazar PM in Bleu Electric  
Dogon wallet in Bleu Sapphire
Silk Bandana in Navy (unsure of exact color)   
H bracelet in Bleu Nuit
Etriviere bracelet in Bleu Nuit matte alligator 
Cotton/linen shawl in Bleu Nuit/Bleu Jean


----------



## westcoastgal

miah100 said:


> On my way to Montauk for the holiday, never realized how much I love Bleu!
> 
> Victoria 43 in Bleu Indigo
> Etriviere hobo in Bleu Colvert
> Bazar MM in Bleu Nuit
> Bazar PM in Bleu Electric
> Dogon wallet in Bleu Sapphire
> Silk Bandana in Navy (unsure of exact color)
> H bracelet in Bleu Nuit
> Etriviere bracelet in Bleu Nuit matte alligator
> Cotton/linen shawl in Bleu Nuit/Bleu Jean
> View attachment 3751212
> View attachment 3751213
> View attachment 3751214


I love these pics! Great staging.


----------



## danny123

miah100 said:


> On my way to Montauk for the holiday, never realized how much I love Bleu!
> 
> Victoria 43 in Bleu Indigo
> Etriviere hobo in Bleu Colvert
> Bazar MM in Bleu Nuit
> Bazar PM in Bleu Electric
> Dogon wallet in Bleu Sapphire
> Silk Bandana in Navy (unsure of exact color)
> H bracelet in Bleu Nuit
> Etriviere bracelet in Bleu Nuit matte alligator
> Cotton/linen shawl in Bleu Nuit/Bleu Jean
> View attachment 3751212
> View attachment 3751213
> View attachment 3751214


Looove this, H blues are so nice !! The group pic is so nice and love your croc Etriviere bracelet !!!


----------



## fanki1983

csetcos said:


> Vespas are nice bags!!! I have an Evelyne TPM and love it for running errands. Be cognizant that it is super tiny and will only fit a card case and a phone.



yeah tried the size in the shop, looks pretty good with the sling style and put that in front.  Its a tad small but big enough for my phone and little wallet and keys. which is fine..   

I pre-ordered it in the store and was told wait time is 3-6 months wow..


----------



## enza991

fatcat2523 said:


> View attachment 2326543
> 
> 
> Stacking up my new Galop with my croc CDC today!


Hi,do you still have this beautiful bracelet?How it ages? Whicch size you choosed? Sory form the many questions. TIA


----------



## Parisian Birkin

My Togo Leather B40 with its Alexander McQueen skeleton and Fendi monster bug
What do you think guys? Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Parisian Birkin

miah100 said:


> Recent odd end shots with my H
> View attachment 3748414
> View attachment 3748415
> View attachment 3748416
> View attachment 3748417
> View attachment 3748418
> View attachment 3748419


Beautiful Birkin! Is it a 35 or 40? Togo?


----------



## Parisian Birkin

miah100 said:


> On my way to Montauk for the holiday, never realized how much I love Bleu!
> 
> Victoria 43 in Bleu Indigo
> Etriviere hobo in Bleu Colvert
> Bazar MM in Bleu Nuit
> Bazar PM in Bleu Electric
> Dogon wallet in Bleu Sapphire
> Silk Bandana in Navy (unsure of exact color)
> H bracelet in Bleu Nuit
> Etriviere bracelet in Bleu Nuit matte alligator
> Cotton/linen shawl in Bleu Nuit/Bleu Jean
> View attachment 3751212
> View attachment 3751213
> View attachment 3751214


Love your bleu H collection miah


----------



## miah100

Dropping in to do a quick reveal of my new Double Sens 36. Vert De Gris exterior Bambou interior. Love at first sight [emoji92]


----------



## allanrvj

miah100 said:


> Dropping in to do a quick reveal of my new Double Sens 36. Vert De Gris exterior Bambou interior. Love at first sight [emoji92]
> View attachment 3755400
> View attachment 3755403
> View attachment 3755404
> View attachment 3755405


gorgeous!
there is a Cityback coming in for FW17 in this dark green - medium green scheme. I can't wait to see that after seeing this double sens


----------



## obsessedwhermes

miah100 said:


> Dropping in to do a quick reveal of my new Double Sens 36. Vert De Gris exterior Bambou interior. Love at first sight [emoji92]
> View attachment 3755400
> View attachment 3755403
> View attachment 3755404
> View attachment 3755405



So beautiful!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## okiern1981

OTD bag of the day:  Cassis B35.  Of course, I'm clashing clothes wise...rusty orange T and navy shorts....what can I say?  I'm a trendsetter for the tastelessly tacky today! [emoji12]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3756240


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> OTD bag of the day:  Cassis B35.  Of course, I'm clashing clothes wise...rusty orange T and navy shorts....what can I say?  I'm a trendsetter for the tastelessly tacky today! [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756240


I cannot see?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

miah100 said:


> Recent odd end shots with my H
> View attachment 3748414
> View attachment 3748415
> View attachment 3748416
> View attachment 3748417
> View attachment 3748418
> View attachment 3748419




Your sense of style is amazing..


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> I cannot see?



Might help if I took a shot of the clothes huh?  [emoji1380][emoji1380][emoji1380][emoji1380]‍♂️


----------



## okiern1981

The clothes


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> The clothes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756289


ah there you go. it said earlier that I don't have permission to view the attachment.
what leather is your B? epsom?


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> ah there you go. it said earlier that I don't have permission to view the attachment.
> what leather is your B? epsom?



Clemence.  I don't like epsom, I have a parme Bearn wallet in epsom, and a kiwi Silkin, and it's just a texture thing....


----------



## okiern1981

Just putting this out there...there's a Shadow Birkin on evilBay


----------



## okiern1981

Ok guys...need some input.  I'm fixating on a B 25.  I've found one, and I'm conflicted as to if I were to get it, what could I use it for [emoji848]. Seeing the guy at H with his made me jealous


----------



## PJW5813

B25 is small


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> Ok guys...need some input.  I'm fixating on a B 25.  I've found one, and I'm conflicted as to if I were to get it, what could I use it for [emoji848]. Seeing the guy at H with his made me jealous


you should ask @pretty99. he has a couple of B25's and he's a tall guy.


----------



## Parisian Birkin




----------



## allanrvj

Cityback and Cityslide in Highsnobiety
http://www.highsnobiety.com/2017/07/07/hermes-cityback-cityslide/


----------



## danny123

much of the aw17 rtw is now online on the european web site


----------



## allanrvj

danny123 said:


> much of the aw17 rtw is now online on the european web site


These t-shirts are the only ones I like


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> These t-shirts are the only ones I like
> View attachment 3762439
> View attachment 3762440



Those look like Tachikomas from Ghost in the Shell!  [emoji7]


----------



## asterificious

Experimenting with different summer accesories


----------



## allanrvj

asterificious said:


> Experimenting with different summer accesories
> 
> View attachment 3764003
> 
> View attachment 3764004
> 
> View attachment 3764005


I'm so curious about that thing on your ankle. What _is_ that?


----------



## asterificious

allanrvj said:


> I'm so curious about that thing on your ankle. What _is_ that?



Thats the cruciani lace bracelet [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

allanrvj said:


> I'm so curious about that thing on your ankle. What _is_ that?


Was about to ask that too.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Fauve Barenia CDC out to lunch...


----------



## Tony Yang

For those that wanted more Cityback photos, here's me in the Tokyo rain.


----------



## allanrvj

Tony Yang said:


> View attachment 3766044
> View attachment 3766045
> View attachment 3766046
> 
> For those that wanted more Cityback photos, here's me in the Tokyo rain.


So good. Thank you. You are not making it easy for me to wait


----------



## Louis74

Heading to my vacation home for the summer:

Belt: H Gentle in indigo box
Scarf: H scarf in cotton/silk - forgot the name (from 2014 or 2015)
Bracelet: H Kennedy in bleu de prusse box
Bag: H Victoria II 43 in étoupe clemence
Frag: H Jardin en Mediterranee


----------



## Lostinlondon

@Tony
Do you also have "issues" with the straps? Very often, the "tongue" (or prong) does not stay in the hole resulting in the 2 parts of the strap not holding together. Furthermore, the loop attached to the bottom part of the strap is not tight enough to hold the end part of the top strap firmly secured. 
Not sure whether I'm really clear here. Sorry...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3766197


----------



## allanrvj

Lostinlondon said:


> @Tony
> Do you also have "issues" with the straps? Very often, the "tongue" (or prong) does not stay in the hole resulting in the 2 parts of the strap not holding together. Furthermore, the loop attached to the bottom part of the strap is not tight enough to hold the end part of the top strap firmly secured.
> Not sure whether I'm really clear here. Sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766197


Could you attach the pic again? I'm also interested but I can't see what you're describing


----------



## allanrvj

Louis74 said:


> Heading to my vacation home for the summer:
> 
> Belt: H Gentle in indigo box
> Scarf: H scarf in cotton/silk - forgot the name (from 2014 or 2015)
> Bracelet: H Kennedy in bleu de prusse box
> Bag: H Victoria II 43 in étoupe clemence
> Frag: H Jardin en Mediterranee
> 
> View attachment 3766154


Beautiful Victoria.


----------



## Tony Yang

Lostinlondon said:


> @Tony
> Do you also have "issues" with the straps? Very often, the "tongue" (or prong) does not stay in the hole resulting in the 2 parts of the strap not holding together. Furthermore, the loop attached to the bottom part of the strap is not tight enough to hold the end part of the top strap firmly secured.
> Not sure whether I'm really clear here. Sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766197



Good technical question. So I've worn it almost everyday for almost a year now and this is what I've noticed about the straps.
-I wear the straps on the shortest hole. Every now and then the buckle in the hole will come out and either exist between a hole or slip into the 2nd hole nearest the intended hole. It's rare but does happen. However there is never the event the 2 parts of the strap are not holding together. 
-I agree, the loop on the bottom part is not tight enough to really hold the strap end in one place. It moves around.


----------



## Ulf

Lostinlondon said:


> @Tony
> Do you also have "issues" with the straps? Very often, the "tongue" (or prong) does not stay in the hole resulting in the 2 parts of the strap not holding together. Furthermore, the loop attached to the bottom part of the strap is not tight enough to hold the end part of the top strap firmly secured.
> Not sure whether I'm really clear here. Sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766197


I just keep both loops near the buckle, and this secures the strap really well. The strap end will be a little floppy, but it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Lostinlondon

allanrvj said:


> Could you attach the pic again? I'm also interested but I can't see what you're describing


For some reason, I cannot even see my own picture... Took it on the train, on my way back home after work so it wasn't very good anyway. Will take some more today and post tonight. Sorry about that. Sounds like Tony did understand my question. Must be because we're "Cityback twins" ...


----------



## Ulf

The strap is supposed to go on the inside. See the upper loop you can't get to from the outside?


----------



## allanrvj

Lostinlondon said:


> For some reason, I cannot even see my own picture... Took it on the train, on my way back home after work so it wasn't very good anyway. Will take some more today and post tonight. Sorry about that. Sounds like Tony did understand my question. Must be because we're "Cityback twins" ...


Thank you. I see it now. The end is supposed to go inside, no? Like what one does with a default rubber Apple Watch strap.


----------



## Lostinlondon

Feels like the skies just opened up and the sun just started shining directly on me (in a Cecil B Demille kind of way)!!!!! Thanks so much Ulf & Allan. Not sure the SA who sold be the bag actually knew that.


----------



## allanrvj

Lostinlondon said:


> Feels like the skies just opened up and the sun just started shining directly on me (in a Cecil B Demille kind of way)!!!!! Thanks so much Ulf & Allan. Not sure the SA who sold be the bag actually knew that.


lol!
Your pic makes me want the bag even more. So beautiful, and it looks a bit greenish with the light, while in Tony's pics it looks bluish. It's like having multiple bags with just one


----------



## Lostinlondon

OT: hope you enjoyed my version of "my Hermes in the passenger seat" shot. Courtesy of London Underground!!


----------



## Lostinlondon

allanrvj said:


> lol!
> Your pic makes me want the bag even more. So beautiful, and it looks a bit greenish with the light, while in Tony's pics it looks bluish. It's like having multiple bags with just one



Good eye! Mine is officially "Khaki" (according to the receipt). I don't think it's the same as "plomb". Sometime you notice it, sometime you don't. I remember it being fairly obvious the day I purchased the bag and that was in the NBS store in London where they have the worst light ever!


----------



## allanrvj

Lostinlondon said:


> OT: hope you enjoyed my version of "my Hermes in the passenger seat" shot. Courtesy of London Underground!!


I did! I miss London.


----------



## Lostinlondon

Not the smelly, dirty, overcrowded underground for sure???


----------



## Ulf

Lostinlondon said:


> Feels like the skies just opened up and the sun just started shining directly on me (in a Cecil B Demille kind of way)!!!!! Thanks so much Ulf & Allan. Not sure the SA who sold be the bag actually knew that.


 Happy to help!


----------



## allanrvj

Lostinlondon said:


> Not the smelly, dirty, overcrowded underground for sure???


I'm from Manila. That's not smelly, dirty, or overcrowded enough.  
I miss overhearing people and understanding them. I miss having a burger at Patty and Bun. I miss grocery shopping at Sainsbury's and Waitrose. I miss Vauxhall. I miss turning on the TV and catching the original BGT. etc etc


----------



## Ulf

Here's me and my Cityback, since this is almost turning into Cityback day.


----------



## allanrvj

Ulf said:


> Here's me and my Cityback, since this is almost turning into Cityback day.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## hideyoshi

K35 out with me today.


----------



## allanrvj

hideyoshi said:


> K35 out with me today.
> 
> View attachment 3767251


Very nice. I want a K35 too! (I want so many things lol)


----------



## hideyoshi

hideyoshi said:


> K35 out with me today.
> 
> View attachment 3767251


Another shot.


----------



## okiern1981

hideyoshi said:


> K35 out with me today.
> 
> View attachment 3767251



You're making me miss mine!  I love my K32, but she isn't my 35.  Hopefully she'll be back from the spa soon!  Enjoy your K!  [emoji2]


----------



## okiern1981

I took the plunge, and bought my B25.  No pics just yet as she's being shipped, and I'm not sure whether the color is rouge H or Bordeaux.  Pics when I get her.


----------



## Tony Yang

Lostinlondon said:


> Good eye! Mine is officially "Khaki" (according to the receipt). I don't think it's the same as "plomb". Sometime you notice it, sometime you don't. I remember it being fairly obvious the day I purchased the bag and that was in the NBS store in London where they have the worst light ever!



Almost forgot, yes there is a Khaki color in Taurillion bull as well! Quite different from Plomb. Forgot to to mention that.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Rodeo and Paddock charms on my Goyard Saint Louis...


----------



## miah100

.


----------



## miah100

Some recent shots..


----------



## allanrvj

Lostinlondon said:


> Good eye! Mine is officially "Khaki" (according to the receipt). I don't think it's the same as "plomb". Sometime you notice it, sometime you don't. I remember it being fairly obvious the day I purchased the bag and that was in the NBS store in London where they have the worst light ever!


So what is khaki? Is that black with green undertones? What's the difference between khaki and plomb, @Tony Yang ? TIA!


----------



## Tony Yang

allanrvj said:


> So what is khaki? Is that black with green undertones? What's the difference between khaki and plomb, @Tony Yang ? TIA!


Khaki: An off-black with brown + slightly green tones.
Plomb: An off-black with grey + slightly blue tones


----------



## hermes fans

miah100 said:


> Some recent shots..
> View attachment 3767909
> 
> View attachment 3767910
> 
> View attachment 3767911
> View attachment 3767912
> View attachment 3767913
> View attachment 3767914
> View attachment 3767915


What are those big boxes?


----------



## allanrvj

Tony Yang said:


> Khaki: An off-black with brown + slightly green tones.
> Plomb: An off-black with grey + slightly blue tones


Thank you!


----------



## azukitea

miah100 said:


> Some recent shots..
> View attachment 3767909
> 
> View attachment 3767910
> 
> View attachment 3767911
> View attachment 3767912
> View attachment 3767913
> View attachment 3767914
> View attachment 3767915



you style the items really well, love the neutral tones


----------



## suziez

hideyoshi said:


> Another shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767284


fabulous look


----------



## aizawamegamill

hideyoshi said:


> K35 out with me today.
> 
> View attachment 3767251



I have a new swift Bordeaux Kelly 35 sitting in my closet and I am really concerned about using a red Kelly bag regardless of sizes. How do you think about this red color issue?


----------



## csetcos

aizawamegamill said:


> I have a new swift Bordeaux Kelly 35 sitting in my closet and I am really concerned about using a red Kelly bag regardless of sizes. How do you think about this red color issue?



 I think Bordeaux is spectacular.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Would love to see more guys posting pics for their H outfits for Work/Business


----------



## Ruedubac

Parisian Birkin said:


> View attachment 3759118


hi, what is that brown color? I love it!


----------



## NathanJay

Wow, there is so much beautiful stuff in this thread!  Really inspiring and aspirational!

I'm looking for something to use as a weekender and for one and two night business trips. My preference is a HAC but open to anything really - travel Bs and Ks, Victoria II's, Arions. Is there anything else or should be looking for?  I'm looking on the secondary market for the time being, brand new would be stretching...

Does anyone know what the max size in each style is, for carry on luggage on most airlines?

Best regards,

Nathan


----------



## okiern1981

NathanJay said:


> Wow, there is so much beautiful stuff in this thread!  Really inspiring and aspirational!
> 
> I'm looking for something to use as a weekender and for one and two night business trips. My preference is a HAC but open to anything really - travel Bs and Ks, Victoria II's, Arions. Is there anything else or should be looking for?  I'm looking on the secondary market for the time being, brand new would be stretching...
> 
> Does anyone know what the max size in each style is, for carry on luggage on most airlines?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Nathan



A travel Bolide is a good option, as is a Thar.  I'm not sure about dimensions on the bolide, but the Thar is 45*45*25.


----------



## Louis74

NathanJay said:


> Wow, there is so much beautiful stuff in this thread!  Really inspiring and aspirational!
> 
> I'm looking for something to use as a weekender and for one and two night business trips. My preference is a HAC but open to anything really - travel Bs and Ks, Victoria II's, Arions. Is there anything else or should be looking for?  I'm looking on the secondary market for the time being, brand new would be stretching...
> 
> Does anyone know what the max size in each style is, for carry on luggage on most airlines?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Nathan



As Okiern noted, the Bolide 45 is another good option. 

I have the Bolide 45 and Victoria II 43 (there is also a size 50 for the Victoria). Both bags work great as weekenders. The Bolide in sakkam leather is lighter and roomier than the clemence leather Victoria. Weight is a consideration because a fully loaded leather Victoria 43 bag can be quite heavy (no shoulder strap). The Victoria is also available in canvas, though, to keep the weight of the bag down if needed. 

IMO, the Bolide is not ideal as a carry-on, however. It stands quite tall when it is full and the handles do not fold down, which makes it more awkward to fit in tight airplane compartments or under a seat. The Victoria, on the other hand, is very compact. So I use the Victoria when I fly and the Bolide for road trips only.

The max carry-on size on most  airlines is around 55cm.


----------



## okiern1981

Out and about with Evie!


----------



## Prada Prince

okiern1981 said:


> Out and about with Evie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3771946



Beautiful shade of blue!


----------



## PJW5813

NathanJay said:


> Wow, there is so much beautiful stuff in this thread!  Really inspiring and aspirational!
> 
> I'm looking for something to use as a weekender and for one and two night business trips. My preference is a HAC but open to anything really - travel Bs and Ks, Victoria II's, Arions. Is there anything else or should be looking for?  I'm looking on the secondary market for the time being, brand new would be stretching...
> 
> Does anyone know what the max size in each style is, for carry on luggage on most airlines?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Nathan



HAC 45 is good for weekend/short/overnight trips
and very roomy if you don't fasten up the straps.
When you cinch it up, it does reduce the capacity.
It is heavy before you start.
I have not used mine as 'carry on'; apart from not wishing to squash it against other items in a locker where it would be likely to get scratched or worse, the dimension including the height of the handles might be considered to exceed the dimensions.
It depends how picky the cabin staff are.

I would consider a Plume; if you like the sports bag style, Arion has a sporty edge.


----------



## allanrvj

NathanJay said:


> Wow, there is so much beautiful stuff in this thread!  Really inspiring and aspirational!
> 
> I'm looking for something to use as a weekender and for one and two night business trips. My preference is a HAC but open to anything really - travel Bs and Ks, Victoria II's, Arions. Is there anything else or should be looking for?  I'm looking on the secondary market for the time being, brand new would be stretching...
> 
> Does anyone know what the max size in each style is, for carry on luggage on most airlines?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Nathan


How about this one?

https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...s-plume-travel-bag-in-red-leather-253976.html

Or this:

https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/bags/hermes/hermes-rd/weekend-bag-in-green-leather-294908.html


----------



## Louis74

allanrvj said:


> How about this one?
> 
> https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...s-plume-travel-bag-in-red-leather-253976.html



I like this bag. It looks pretty similar to a Victoria, though (the rolled handles  on the Plume seem to be the main difference).


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Noir Alligator Charniere bracelet...


----------



## NathanJay

Thanks everyone for the suggestions so far. The Plume was already on my radar (but I forgot to mention that in my original post), and it does seem a sensible shape/option for use as "carry on".  The red canvas one is nice but perhaps not quite for me, although thanks for posting!  

The Thar is completely new to me, and also looks great!


----------



## allanrvj

NathanJay said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions so far. The Plume was already on my radar (but I forgot to mention that in my original post), and it does seem a sensible shape/option for use as "carry on".  The red canvas one is nice but perhaps not quite for me, although thanks for posting!
> 
> The Thar is completely new to me, and also looks great!


This one, then

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...plume-leather-travel-bag-hermes-3543016.shtml

There's also another size, Plume 40, but that's even more difficult to find in the preloved market. The only one available right now is one with croc panels. Regular leather ones are rare.


----------



## miah100

okiern1981 said:


> A travel Bolide is a good option, as is a Thar.  I'm not sure about dimensions on the bolide, but the Thar is 45*45*25.





Louis74 said:


> As Okiern noted, the Bolide 45 is another good option.
> 
> I have the Bolide 45 and Victoria II 43 (there is also a size 50 for the Victoria). Both bags work great as weekenders. The Bolide in sakkam leather is lighter and roomier than the clemence leather Victoria. Weight is a consideration because a fully loaded leather Victoria 43 bag can be quite heavy (no shoulder strap). The Victoria is also available in canvas, though, to keep the weight of the bag down if needed.
> 
> IMO, the Bolide is not ideal as a carry-on, however. It stands quite tall when it is full and the handles do not fold down, which makes it more awkward to fit in tight airplane compartments or under a seat. The Victoria, on the other hand, is very compact. So I use the Victoria when I fly and the Bolide for road trips only.
> 
> The max carry-on size on most  airlines is around 55cm.



Bolide is a great travel companion, just used mine this weekend for my trip to the beach!


----------



## NathanJay

allanrvj said:


> This one, then
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...plume-leather-travel-bag-hermes-3543016.shtml
> 
> There's also another size, Plume 40, but that's even more difficult to find in the preloved market. The only one available right now is one with croc panels. Regular leather ones are rare.



Thanks, that one is very nice indeed! It's certainly in contention, along with a couple of Victorias I've found.

I have also come across these Plumes, I'm going to ask the seller for the dimensions!

http://ewa-lagan.com/product-category/women-hermes-travel/


----------



## fatcat2523

enza991 said:


> Hi,do you still have this beautiful bracelet?How it ages? Whicch size you choosed? Sory form the many questions. TIA


Since it is silver, so it ages very well. My SA haves me a Hermes silver cloth which works very well on it. I got a standard size


----------



## Ulf

Never mind.


----------



## enza991

fatcat2523 said:


> Since it is silver, so it ages very well. My SA haves me a Hermes silver cloth which works very well on it. I got a standard size


Thanks a lot!! xxxx


----------



## allanrvj

For @okiern1981 who is looking for guys modeling the 25cm Birkin







Source: https://www.instagram.com/luffsy/


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> For @okiern1981 who is looking for guys modeling the 25cm Birkin
> View attachment 3774814
> View attachment 3774815
> 
> View attachment 3774817
> 
> View attachment 3774818
> 
> Source: https://www.instagram.com/luffsy/



Thank you!  He's so tall and skinny...and I'm short and lets just say fluffy and fierce!  Pfft...I'm still buying one.  Bordeaux with gold hardware.  If worse comes to worse...it'll be a very expensive bag organizer! [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Ryan

What's he looking for on the ground in each of these pics? 



allanrvj said:


> For @okiern1981 who is looking for guys modeling the 25cm Birkin
> View attachment 3774814
> View attachment 3774815
> 
> View attachment 3774817
> 
> View attachment 3774818
> 
> Source: https://www.instagram.com/luffsy/


----------



## okiern1981

Ryan said:


> What's he looking for on the ground in each of these pics?



Those bugs are everywhere gurl.....[emoji15]


----------



## Ryan

With my 10 year old potiron Garden Party (and a slightly older coworker).


----------



## okiern1981

Ryan said:


> With my 10 year old potiron Garden Party (and a slightly older coworker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775351



And how slightly??? [emoji51]


----------



## miah100

allanrvj said:


> For @okiern1981 who is looking for guys modeling the 25cm Birkin
> View attachment 3774814
> View attachment 3774815
> 
> View attachment 3774817
> 
> View attachment 3774818
> 
> Source: https://www.instagram.com/luffsy/



I want a birkin 25 so badly. Hmmm.....


----------



## okiern1981

miah100 said:


> I want a birkin 25 so badly. Hmmm.....



You sir,  can most definitely pull it off!


----------



## pretty99

allanrvj said:


> For @okiern1981 who is looking for guys modeling the 25cm Birkin
> View attachment 3774814
> View attachment 3774815
> 
> View attachment 3774817
> 
> View attachment 3774818
> 
> Source: https://www.instagram.com/luffsy/


what's he looking at? spare change on the floor for another b25 maybe?
this is how i rock mine from few years back.........


----------



## allanrvj

Ryan said:


> What's he looking for on the ground in each of these pics?


His sense of self-worth and belonging.
I kid.
Ants. He's looking for ants


----------



## allanrvj

Ryan said:


> With my 10 year old potiron Garden Party (and a slightly older coworker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775351


Your slightly older coworker is a zaddy


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> Your slightly older coworker is a zaddy



Very Bear-y [emoji199][emoji106]


----------



## Ryan

allanrvj said:


> Your slightly older coworker is a zaddy



Where are my heart eyes? Rude.


----------



## okiern1981

Ryan said:


> Where are my heart eyes? Rude.



[emoji76]. Just for you!


----------



## okiern1981

Pics to come a bit later...but I've managed to turn my barenia sac a depeche into a cross body/shoulder carry option with the aid of my Evelyne strap and a twilly.


----------



## okiern1981

Pics as promised


----------



## Tony Yang

okiern1981 said:


> Pics as promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776263
> View attachment 3776264



Love the aging on that Barenia!

Here's my Sac Ecritoire, they were only made in fauve Barenia, and has the most real saddle stitching I've ever seen on a Hermès bag (yes, most stitching on most Hermès bags are by machine with a slant needle, and only stress points get saddle stitches). With this bag almost the entire bag body is a stress point.


----------



## allanrvj

Tony Yang said:


> Love the aging on that Barenia!
> 
> Here's my Sac Ecritoire, they were only made in fauve Barenia, and has the most real saddle stitching I've ever seen on a Hermès bag (yes, most stitching on most Hermès bags are by machine with a slant needle, and only stress points get saddle stitches). With this bag almost the entire bag body is a stress point.
> 
> View attachment 3776909


How does the inside look?


----------



## okiern1981

Tony Yang said:


> Love the aging on that Barenia!
> 
> Here's my Sac Ecritoire, they were only made in fauve Barenia, and has the most real saddle stitching I've ever seen on a Hermès bag (yes, most stitching on most Hermès bags are by machine with a slant needle, and only stress points get saddle stitches). With this bag almost the entire bag body is a stress point.
> 
> View attachment 3776909



That is drop dead gorgeous [emoji76]


----------



## allanrvj

My first time to see the Colvert Cityback in pics other than the ones that come from H.com 




Source: https://www.instagram.com/georgetanchev/

And that guy with a 25cm Birkin (who is always looking at the floor for spare change) also has a Cityback in epsom souple:


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> My first time to see the Colvert Cityback in pics other than the ones that come from H.com
> 
> View attachment 3776972
> View attachment 3776973
> 
> Source: https://www.instagram.com/georgetanchev/
> 
> And that guy with a 25cm Birkin (who is always looking at the floor for spare change) also has a Cityback in epsom souple:
> View attachment 3776974



Is it change now?  I thought it was bugs?


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> Is it change now?  I thought it was bugs?


Bugs, spare change, sense of self-worth and belonging. Either of those three


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> Bugs, spare change, sense of self-worth and belonging. Either of those three


----------



## Tony Yang

allanrvj said:


> How does the inside look?



Here's some photos, last one so you can see some of the lesser known pockets inside.


----------



## allanrvj

Tony Yang said:


> Here's some photos, last one so you can see some of the lesser known pockets inside.
> View attachment 3777262
> View attachment 3777263


That's gorgeous. Work of art.


----------



## okiern1981

At the Army War College for a friend's graduation.  Of course, I'm doing it in style...even DH is wearing a H tie


----------



## twboi

Hi!! I have a huge dilemma and i need help! I have a 30 herbag on hold for me at an auction house but I don't know if its a good bag for guys because i dont want to pull the gun and not loving it... need opinions please! the price is pretty sweet for 2nd hang since it's already discontinued....thank you in advance.


----------



## okiern1981

twboi said:


> Hi!! I have a huge dilemma and i need help! I have a 30 herbag on hold for me at an auction house but I don't know if its a good bag for guys because i dont want to pull the gun and not loving it... need opinions please! the price is pretty sweet for 2nd hang since it's already discontinued....thank you in advance.



I'm afraid I can't help with the "oh, I have it, go right ahead and get it, it's fine" thing.  I don't have one.  BUT I can say, do some googling, watch some videos, and blow up instagram for pics.  If you're worrying about it being too feminine, to be blunt: quit.  Carry what you want.

*edit:  I bought a Birkin 25, which is teeny tiny. I don't care if I look like a monkey humping a football carrying it.  I want it, I bought it.  End of story.


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> I'm afraid I can't help with the "oh, I have it, go right ahead and get it, it's fine" thing.  I don't have one.  BUT I can say, do some googling, watch some videos, and blow up instagram for pics.  If you're worrying about it being too feminine, to be blunt: quit.  Carry what you want.
> 
> *edit:  I bought a Birkin 25, which is teeny tiny. I don't care if I look like a monkey humping a football carrying it.  I want it, I bought it.  End of story.


you go, girl! 
pics or it didn't happen


----------



## allanrvj

twboi said:


> Hi!! I have a huge dilemma and i need help! I have a 30 herbag on hold for me at an auction house but I don't know if its a good bag for guys because i dont want to pull the gun and not loving it... need opinions please! the price is pretty sweet for 2nd hang since it's already discontinued....thank you in advance.


you really should not consider whether it's a good bag for guys or not.

some years ago I had this bag:


clearly, it's designed for men and the brand itself (Mismo) is targeted towards men. an acquaintance saw it and teasingly asked why I was carrying a woman's bag. of all people, he should be the one the least critical to me carrying it since he's gay as well. I told him it's a men's bag. he said men should only carry backpacks, and added that men should not carry bags at all if they could avoid it.

so, you see, no matter how the perceived gender your bag gives, there's always that someone with masculinity so fragile they don't hesitate on imposing it on others.

if you really like that herbag, get it, own it, and stop caring what other people think about it. what they think about your bag is their business, not yours


----------



## PJW5813

twboi said:


> Hi!! I have a huge dilemma and i need help! I have a 30 herbag on hold for me at an auction house but I don't know if its a good bag for guys because i dont want to pull the gun and not loving it... need opinions please! the price is pretty sweet for 2nd hang since it's already discontinued....thank you in advance.



Whether it's a 'good bag for guys' isn't the question.
The question is will it be a 'good bag for you'?
If you are having doubts, then walk away.
If you subsequently realise that it was a mistake, another opportunity will come along.
Just because it is a good opportunity should not persuade you against your better judgment.

For what it's worth, I'd say it's a tote and anyone could carry one.


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> you go, girl!
> pics or it didn't happen



Should be here Monday or Tuesday and I have a VERY SPECIAL mod shot planned for it muahahahahahahahahahha *cough cough* hahahahahah [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## okiern1981

I'm dating myself with this, but this describes me to a T... and it's how I live my life.  (And of course my insatiable purchases of fantastic bags!)


----------



## Prada Prince

Brunching with my ombré lizard Collier de Chien...


----------



## okiern1981

Pics to arrive later (have some preparation to make before I show AND tell). However, my wonderful neighbor was so kind to sign for my special delivery yesterday, since I was traveling.  My Bordeaux B25 is here, and my first impression:  how did I live without it?!  It's like febreeze, it makes everything better!

Quick action shot...I lied...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3780327


----------



## danny123

okiern1981 said:


> Pics to arrive later (have some preparation to make before I show AND tell). However, my wonderful neighbor was so kind to sign for my special delivery yesterday, since I was traveling.  My Bordeaux B25 is here, and my first impression:  how did I live without it?!  It's like febreeze, it makes everything better!
> 
> Quick action shot...I lied...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780327


i cant see the picture attachment unfortunately, hoping for some more action pics


----------



## okiern1981

That always seems to happen when I edit...here it is again.


----------



## okiern1981

I promised a reveal...and making its satirical debut...Birkin 25 in Bordeaux.


----------



## eter69nity

_here with my Bleu Glacier Kelly 40 in togo 

_


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> I promised a reveal...and making its satirical debut...Birkin 25 in Bordeaux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781339


lol. you're not looking down enough.  but you totally got that facial expression 

Also I love the color of your B25. Bordeaux is such a regal color.


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> lol. you're not looking down enough.  but you totally got that facial expression
> 
> Also I love the color of your B25. Bordeaux is such a regal color.



Thank you!  I aim to please.  Couldn't find bugs, and my photoshop skills are nonexistent...so I decided two out of three for my satirical debut would work!


----------



## twboi

Thank you all for the feedback.... now I know i should consider other perspectives! 


okiern1981 said:


> I'm afraid I can't help with the "oh, I have it, go right ahead and get it, it's fine" thing.  I don't have one.  BUT I can say, do some googling, watch some videos, and blow up instagram for pics.  If you're worrying about it being too feminine, to be blunt: quit.  Carry what you want.
> 
> *edit:  I bought a Birkin 25, which is teeny tiny. I don't care if I look like a monkey humping a football carrying it.  I want it, I bought it.  End of story.





allanrvj said:


> you really should not consider whether it's a good bag for guys or not.
> 
> some years ago I had this bag:
> View attachment 3779028
> 
> clearly, it's designed for men and the brand itself (Mismo) is targeted towards men. an acquaintance saw it and teasingly asked why I was carrying a woman's bag. of all people, he should be the one the least critical to me carrying it since he's gay as well. I told him it's a men's bag. he said men should only carry backpacks, and added that men should not carry bags at all if they could avoid it.
> 
> so, you see, no matter how the perceived gender your bag gives, there's always that someone with masculinity so fragile they don't hesitate on imposing it on others.
> 
> if you really like that herbag, get it, own it, and stop caring what other people think about it. what they think about your bag is their business, not yours





PJW5813 said:


> Whether it's a 'good bag for guys' isn't the question.
> The question is will it be a 'good bag for you'?
> If you are having doubts, then walk away.
> If you subsequently realise that it was a mistake, another opportunity will come along.
> Just because it is a good opportunity should not persuade you against your better judgment.
> 
> For what it's worth, I'd say it's a tote and anyone could carry one.


----------



## miah100

Reveal of my new Jige, I've been waiting for this one for a while.


----------



## miah100

I would like to know if a mod just edited my post above?


----------



## mistikat

miah100 said:


> I would like to
> Know if a mod just edited my post above?



Yes. And you should have received a notification with the reasons.


----------



## Bostonjetset

miah100 said:


> Reveal of my new Jige, I've been waiting for this one for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782988


GORGEOUS!!  The Jige is one of my fave H bags.  Sigh...one day I'll get one haha.


----------



## miah100

mistikat said:


> Yes. And you should have received a notification with the reasons.



Nope I didn't, but thanks anyways.


----------



## TankerToad

Ryan said:


> What's he looking for on the ground in each of these pics?



Because a lot of people don't want to show their faces
REDIRECT 
It about the bags 
Which by the way are fabulous 
Love the 25
He rocks it


----------



## miah100

TankerToad said:


> Because a lot of people don't want to show their faces
> REDIRECT
> It about the bags
> Which by the way are fabulous
> Love the 25
> He rocks it



Agree 100%


----------



## TankerToad

Ryan said:


> With my 10 year old potiron Garden Party (and a slightly older coworker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775351



Fabulous photo !
Love everything about it 
Love the bag and pop of color and the sunny outdoor background 
The perfect summer bag in action 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## danny123

yes honestly i dont get the mocking of the IG guy who looks down in some of his pics. why does it matter???


----------



## okiern1981

danny123 said:


> yes honestly i dont get the mocking of the IG guy who looks down in some of his pics. why does it matter???



It's called satire.  He did nothing wrong, I was just being silly.


----------



## Ryan

TankerToad said:


> Fabulous photo !
> Love everything about it
> Love the bag and pop of color and the sunny outdoor background
> The perfect summer bag in action
> Thank you for sharing



Thank you so much for your very kind comments!


----------



## csetcos

miah100 said:


> Reveal of my new Jige, I've been waiting for this one for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782988



Love this. Jiges are such useful clutches. Congrats! Still waiting on a Kelly Cut before adding more jiges to my collection!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out in my 32mm belt kit in box Noir...


----------



## Prada Prince

It was a Noir Hermes sort of day...


----------



## mistikat

A reminder - buying, selling, trading or offering to obtain items for others is not permitted. If you are uncertain, please reread the rules or consult a moderator. Thanks.


----------



## miah100

Opinions needed: I have the birkin itch and I'm really wanting a 40cm. I love my noir 35cm to death and wear her often but sometimes I find the size to be to small for my height and stature, but other times I think it's perfect. I also have a 40cm SO that I'm waiting for, so should I sell my 35cm to fund a new 40cm or should I keep the 35cm and be patient and wait for my SO to arrive?


----------



## Tony Yang

Anyone seen this jacket in their stores yet? It's from the AW17 runway and I can't wait for it!


----------



## bagidiotic

miah100 said:


> Opinions needed: I have the birkin itch and I'm really wanting a 40cm. I love my noir 35cm to death and wear her often but sometimes I find the size to be to small for my height and stature, but other times I think it's perfect. I also have a 40cm SO that I'm waiting for, so should I sell my 35cm to fund a new 40cm or should I keep the 35cm and be patient and wait for my SO to arrive?


Option 2
Use them first decision  later
Anyway  i think both are different  colors


----------



## nyc2182

miah100 said:


> Opinions needed: I have the birkin itch and I'm really wanting a 40cm. I love my noir 35cm to death and wear her often but sometimes I find the size to be to small for my height and stature, but other times I think it's perfect. I also have a 40cm SO that I'm waiting for, so should I sell my 35cm to fund a new 40cm or should I keep the 35cm and be patient and wait for my SO to arrive?


I would keep the 35 and wait for the 40 SO. I think both sizes have different uses depending on the occasion. I have a 40 as well and sometimes I wish I had a 35 for everyday use. When I travel, the 40 is the perfect size. I'm also waiting for my SO but it's for a 40 Kelly. How long have you been waiting for yours now?


----------



## nyc2182

I'm planning on purchasing a small birkin for when I'm not at work. Off duty, I don't usually carry a lot of things. Should I get a 25cm or a 30cm? My SA said to get a 30 but there's something endearing with the 25. I'm worried the 25 may look too small for me but I've seen guys on Instagram with the 25 and it looks great on them. Any thoughts?


----------



## Prada Prince

nyc2182 said:


> I'm planning on purchasing a small birkin for when I'm not at work. Off duty, I don't usually carry a lot of things. Should I get a 25cm or a 30cm? My SA said to get a 30 but there's something endearing with the 25. I'm worried the 25 may look too small for me but I've seen guys on Instagram with the 25 and it looks great on them. Any thoughts?



Personally, if you were going for a smaller one, I'd go with the 30. I handled both in a store once, and you can really barely get anything in the 25...


----------



## Prada Prince

miah100 said:


> Opinions needed: I have the birkin itch and I'm really wanting a 40cm. I love my noir 35cm to death and wear her often but sometimes I find the size to be to small for my height and stature, but other times I think it's perfect. I also have a 40cm SO that I'm waiting for, so should I sell my 35cm to fund a new 40cm or should I keep the 35cm and be patient and wait for my SO to arrive?



Keep the 35 and wait for the 40. I have the 40, and I'm hoping my next Birkin will be a 35. What colour is your SO btw?


----------



## csetcos

miah100 said:


> Opinions needed: I have the birkin itch and I'm really wanting a 40cm. I love my noir 35cm to death and wear her often but sometimes I find the size to be to small for my height and stature, but other times I think it's perfect. I also have a 40cm SO that I'm waiting for, so should I sell my 35cm to fund a new 40cm or should I keep the 35cm and be patient and wait for my SO to arrive?



Keep the 35 and then try it along with your 40! You'll really get to understand what works for you then. And then if you find you like both for different situations, you will not have lost anything?  What is your SO combo?


----------



## miah100

Thank you all! Yes, I've decided to keep my 35 and be patient and wait for the SO. it's Bleu nuit epsom exterior with malachite interior and brushed silver hardware, I'm very excited for it to arrive.


----------



## okiern1981

nyc2182 said:


> I'm planning on purchasing a small birkin for when I'm not at work. Off duty, I don't usually carry a lot of things. Should I get a 25cm or a 30cm? My SA said to get a 30 but there's something endearing with the 25. I'm worried the 25 may look too small for me but I've seen guys on Instagram with the 25 and it looks great on them. Any thoughts?



I got a 25, and love it.  It holds the basics I use through the day.  I'm aware i must look like a gorilla carrying a baseball, but...for grab and go it's the most efficient bag I have.

Edit:  I sold my 30s...I found them too large for grab and go use, and too small for full on daily use.  
Maybe I'm too demanding, but I buy for a specific use/need.


----------



## csetcos

miah100 said:


> Thank you all! Yes, I've decided to keep my 35 and be patient and wait for the SO. it's Bleu nuit epsom exterior with malachite interior and brushed silver hardware, I'm very excited for it to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 3792190
> 
> View attachment 3792191



Gorgeous combo!!! Tonal or contrast stitch?


----------



## miah100

csetcos said:


> Gorgeous combo!!! Tonal or contrast stitch?



Tonal stitching.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Ombré Lizard Collier de Chien in GHW   and 32mm belt kit out to lunch and accessorised my Celine Mini Luggage with a Noir Paddock Fer a Cheval charm with contrast stitching...


----------



## VertBronze

Evelyne Sellier 29 in Fauve Hunter. I am 6'3" and I felt the smaller model was still better on me because of the leather being so stiff. The larger model is huge because it does not mold to your body at all like a traditional Evelyne.


----------



## bagidiotic

VertBronze said:


> Evelyne Sellier 29 in Fauve Hunter. I am 6'3" and I felt the smaller model was still better on me because of the leather being so stiff. The larger model is huge because it does not mold to your body at all like a traditional Evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 3793745


I think  it looks  fabulous  on you
Chic


----------



## danny123

VertBronze said:


> Evelyne Sellier 29 in Fauve Hunter. I am 6'3" and I felt the smaller model was still better on me because of the leather being so stiff. The larger model is huge because it does not mold to your body at all like a traditional Evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 3793745


absolutely love this !!!


----------



## ghoztz

miah100 said:


> Thank you all! Yes, I've decided to keep my 35 and be patient and wait for the SO. it's Bleu nuit epsom exterior with malachite interior and brushed silver hardware, I'm very excited for it to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 3792190
> 
> View attachment 3792191



i can't wait to see the final product!!


----------



## miah100

Thank you all for your previous opinions but I couldn't scratch this B40 bug so introducing my new to me B40 in Ardennes leather. I purchased from a dear friend of mine who gave me a deal I couldn't resist. I guess it all worked out, I got my B40, I get to keep my B35 and I still have my SO coming! Le sigh [emoji847]


----------



## Sycomore

miah100 said:


> Thank you all for your previous opinions but I couldn't scratch this B40 bug so introducing my new to me B40 in Ardennes leather. I purchased from a dear friend of mine who gave me a deal I couldn't resist. I guess it all worked out, I got my B40, I get to keep my B35 and I still have my SO coming! Le sigh [emoji847]
> 
> View attachment 3798342



Love this older Birkins, congrats! Absolutely perfect
Please share more pics if you can


----------



## fatcat2523

Shopping day with my SO B40


----------



## miah100

Really enjoying the size of the 40, although it's a tad on the heavier size but nothing I can't handle. Now I can't wait for my SO to arrive [emoji7]


----------



## fatcat2523

Got this new stainless steel ring


----------



## averagejoe

miah100 said:


> Really enjoying the size of the 40, although it's a tad on the heavier size but nothing I can't handle. Now I can't wait for my SO to arrive [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800588
> View attachment 3800590


I LOVE it! The leather is beautifully relaxed, giving it a very casual vibe.


----------



## miah100




----------



## Prada Prince

In Ibiza with my Noir Paddock Fer a Cheval...


----------



## golconda

I gave my Good News Bag to my husband, but I could only get him to stand still for 10 seconds.


----------



## qubed

One of the new two-color Citybacks popped up on the EU website:
	

		
			
		

		
	




pretty amazing.


----------



## Tony Yang

qubed said:


> One of the new two-color Citybacks popped up on the EU website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805227
> 
> 
> pretty amazing.



This is exactly how I imagined the bicolor treatment to be! Not sure if I'm a fan of the bright green....but excited to see what the bleu indigo/bordeaux one will look.


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> One of the new two-color Citybacks popped up on the EU website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805227
> 
> 
> pretty amazing.


Beautiful! I'm looking forward to the other bicolor. So exciting!


----------



## Tony Yang

allanrvj said:


> Beautiful! I'm looking forward to the other bicolor. So exciting!



Yea, that one is going to look great! 

If they ever come out with a very dark blue/bright blue or black/red combo...I'm done for!


----------



## Lostinlondon

I find the colour combination interesting but would be worried to get bored of it too quickly. I don't really regret having gone for the "traditional" monochrome design.


----------



## qubed

qubed said:


> One of the new two-color Citybacks popped up on the EU website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805227
> 
> 
> pretty amazing.



Already gone! I hope one of you all claimed it.


----------



## Tony Yang

Lostinlondon said:


> I find the colour combination interesting but would be worried to get bored of it too quickly. I don't really regret having gone for the "traditional" monochrome design.



I think a monotone color is faaaar easier to match clothes. The Plomb for example looks especially amazing on dark green/olive and dark red clothes. 

These bicolor ones have a lot of potential to look great. I'm not that impressed with the green one....but the red/indigo in swift could look rlly cool, and if they do like dark blue/light blue or black/red.....omg.


----------



## Prada Prince

Accessorised my SDJ with my orange poppy Rodeo PM to give it a pop of vibrant colour...


----------



## Lostinlondon

Tony Yang said:


> I think a monotone color is faaaar easier to match clothes. The Plomb for example looks especially amazing on dark green/olive and dark red clothes.
> 
> These bicolor ones have a lot of potential to look great. I'm not that impressed with the green one....but the red/indigo in swift could look rlly cool, and if they do like dark blue/light blue or black/red.....omg.



Saw the "éclat" IRL yesterday in NBS in London. The green is VERY bright. Really did not like it. SA told me it was a push order and that they didn't really want to have it in stock. 
They did however also have a unicolour ("malachite" or "bleu paon" -hard to tell) in the window. Much nicer option IMO. Took a picture but the result is too bad to post. Sorry...


----------



## nyc2182

Here's my new little guy, 30cm Vert Fonce. Togo leather with palladium hardware.


----------



## okiern1981

nyc2182 said:


> View attachment 3808388
> 
> Here's my new little guy, 30cm Vert Fonce. Togo leather with palladium hardware.



Lurve!!!! [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## ghoztz

nyc2182 said:


> View attachment 3808388
> 
> Here's my new little guy, 30cm Vert Fonce. Togo leather with palladium hardware.



such a handsome bag! congrats!


----------



## okiern1981

What do you all think of Ostrich?  I've found one in a size 35.


----------



## miah100

Some recent shots...









Side note: I went to H today. Picked up the new Paris loafers, also saw a beautiful cashmere blazer I loved. Didn't get a chance to try it on - wondering if any other gents here have some H RTW. I have a few shirts and sweaters but no jackets and I'm just wondering how they fit etc.


----------



## Ruxby

hi guys! I just want to share my one and only Hermes, a vintage leather tote. Thank You


----------



## miah100

Wore my Paris loafer today for the first time, omg sooooo comfy!


----------



## danny123

miah100 said:


> Some recent shots...
> 
> View attachment 3810183
> 
> View attachment 3810184
> View attachment 3810185
> View attachment 3810186
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: I went to H today. Picked up the new Paris loafers, also saw a beautiful cashmere blazer I loved. Didn't get a chance to try it on - wondering if any other gents here have some H RTW. I have a few shirts and sweaters but no jackets and I'm just wondering how they fit etc.
> 
> View attachment 3810190
> View attachment 3810191
> View attachment 3810192


love it 
i picked up the paris loafers recently too, love the goat leather !!

love the blazer too, hope you will be able to try it on soon!


----------



## danny123

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 3810967
> View attachment 3810968
> View attachment 3810969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys! I just want to share my one and only Hermes, a vintage leather tote. Thank You


wow!!beautiful


----------



## okiern1981

Well, my blue birdie flew the coop.  It got snatched up before I could pull the trigger.  I ended up with a Bleu Sapphir Croc B35 PHW.  Pics to come soon!


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> Well, my blue birdie flew the coop.  It got snatched up before I could pull the trigger.  I ended up with a Bleu Sapphir Croc B35 PHW.  Pics to come soon!


Yaaasss mama, come through!

Pics pleaaauhzz!


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> Yaaasss mama, come through!
> 
> Pics pleaaauhzz!



Never fear, I have a special reveal in mind for it...patience patience [emoji317]


----------



## navicular

Recent (small) additions to my collection:






Zoulou coin pouch in blue hydra | Carmen in lime | Tie set salad bowl 

Guernsey wallet in barenia | Quicker sneakers in white leather with orange alligator trim


----------



## Scarfjunkie

This is my pal trying on my Herme's scarf. He's kinda bored but I think the red and white looks quite fetching with his complexion.


----------



## averagejoe

miah100 said:


> Some recent shots...
> 
> View attachment 3810183
> 
> View attachment 3810184
> View attachment 3810185
> View attachment 3810186
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: I went to H today. Picked up the new Paris loafers, also saw a beautiful cashmere blazer I loved. Didn't get a chance to try it on - wondering if any other gents here have some H RTW. I have a few shirts and sweaters but no jackets and I'm just wondering how they fit etc.
> 
> View attachment 3810190
> View attachment 3810191
> View attachment 3810192


Great mod shots! 

I haven't seen these loafers before! I love them!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my Noir crocodile Charniere bracelet...


----------



## miah100

Some recent H shots....


----------



## okiern1981

Sporting #hermeshurricanerealness


----------



## csshopper

miah100 said:


> Some recent H shots....


miah, Senior citizen, grandmother, here who  looks forward to your photo posts. Picture #5, especially,  would be right at home on the pages of the NYTStyle Magazine today! You showcase H beautifully, thanks for sharing.


----------



## miah100

csshopper said:


> miah, Senior citizen, grandmother, here who  looks forward to your photo posts. Picture #5, especially,  would be right at home on the pages of the NYTStyle Magazine today! You showcase H beautifully, thanks for sharing.



Thank you very much! That means a lot to me [emoji173]️


----------



## Louis74

I really wanted to get myself one of the "Space Shopping au Faubourg" scarves (love the whimsical design) but I find it difficult to wear the 90cm silk scarves. So I was excited to discover that these scarves also come in pocket square size.


----------



## FrenchSandra

miah100 said:


> Some recent H shots....


Love Hermes on you guys.  You rock.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Louis74 said:


> I really wanted to get myself one of the "Space Shopping au Faubourg" scarves (love the whimsical design) but I find it difficult to wear the 90cm silk scarves. So I was excited to discover that these scarves also come in pocket square size.
> 
> View attachment 3821438


Twins on the pocket square. Love this fabulous design, it looks perfect on you.


----------



## StaceyLyn

okiern1981 said:


> Sporting #hermeshurricanerealness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820563
> View attachment 3820569


You've got some wonderfully masculine pieces in your collection.  All those deep, rich caramel colors!  They will continue to age beautifully!  Is that a Rouge Garance Birkin?


----------



## okiern1981

StaceyLyn said:


> You've got some wonderfully masculine pieces in your collection.  All those deep, rich caramel colors!  They will continue to age beautifully!  Is that a Rouge Garance Birkin?



Thank you!  I've also got some funky colors too lol.  Seems other than the fauve (the caramel) purples seem to be what I keep finding lately (a recently acquired Crocus epsom B35, UV 35, Cassis 35 and Violet B25). The red Ghilies is a Rubis SO with BE interior


----------



## Bostonjetset

Louis74 said:


> I really wanted to get myself one of the "Space Shopping au Faubourg" scarves (love the whimsical design) but I find it difficult to wear the 90cm silk scarves. So I was excited to discover that these scarves also come in pocket square size.
> 
> View attachment 3821438


Twins with you on this!  It's such a great colorway and I can never resist Dimitri's designs.


----------



## Meta

okiern1981 said:


> Thank you!  I've also got some funky colors too lol.  Seems other than the fauve (the caramel) purples seem to be what I keep finding lately (a recently acquired Crocus epsom B35, UV 35, Cassis 35 and Violet B25). The red Ghilies is a Rubis SO with BE interior


May we see an up close pic of your Rubis Ghillies and the interior? I'm intrigued as I've not seen one before with contrast interior.


----------



## suziez

miah100 said:


> Some recent H shots....


adore those h shoes......


----------



## StaceyLyn

okiern1981 said:


> Thank you!  I've also got some funky colors too lol.  Seems other than the fauve (the caramel) purples seem to be what I keep finding lately (a recently acquired Crocus epsom B35, UV 35, Cassis 35 and Violet B25). The red Ghilies is a Rubis SO with BE interior


I LOVE the purples, too! I've got a Raisin B (one of my faves!).  It's a great deep, purple that would fit right in with your family of purples. Wow...how many times can I write "purple" in a single entry? LOL!


----------



## Arvuitton

I just got my B 35 Togo in Trench with PHW from the FSH boutique! Here is a pic of her while having lunch with my DBF who braved the early queue lines with me. Will upload modeling pics soon


----------



## Mosman

Cute as !!!!


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Chicago shopping [emoji1][emoji162][emoji149][emoji876][emoji108]


----------



## Sycomore

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Chicago shopping [emoji1][emoji162][emoji149][emoji876][emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825045
> View attachment 3825046
> View attachment 3825047



 Love your Kelly so so much! After seeing the first pirctures you uploaded a while ago I'm obsessed with sellier 35! 
How much can you fit inside? 
How tall are you? 
That bag is perfection [emoji7]


----------



## suziez

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Chicago shopping [emoji1][emoji162][emoji149][emoji876][emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825045
> View attachment 3825046
> View attachment 3825047


my second favorite place.....


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Sycomore said:


> Love your Kelly so so much! After seeing the first pirctures you uploaded a while ago I'm obsessed with sellier 35!
> How much can you fit inside?
> How tall are you?
> That bag is perfection [emoji7]



Hi Sycomore! So far this bag is still a perfect fit for my life style. I am about 5'3" and this is what I have been carrying daily and this is how it looks so far. I hope it gives you an idea [emoji3]






It seems to have some more room. If I need to carry more stuff such as iPad Pro, note book, or documents. I would transfer everything into my Birkin 35 and still have more room. [emoji1]


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

The wait is over!


----------



## PJW5813

That is superb; it will be very interesting to lean how you find it over the following months.


----------



## okiern1981

Popping with color for the weekend!


----------



## okiern1981

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> The wait is over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826141
> View attachment 3826142
> View attachment 3826143
> View attachment 3826145
> View attachment 3826147
> View attachment 3826148
> View attachment 3826151



Congrats on your C!  Wear her in good health!  Let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## Sycomore

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Hi Sycomore! So far this bag is still a perfect fit for my life style. I am about 5'3" and this is what I have been carrying daily and this is how it looks so far. I hope it gives you an idea [emoji3]
> View attachment 3825736
> View attachment 3825737
> 
> View attachment 3825732
> View attachment 3825735
> 
> It seems to have some more room. If I need to carry more stuff such as iPad Pro, note book, or documents. I would transfer everything into my Birkin 35 and still have more room. [emoji1]



Wow thank you for the reference pictures, the bag holds quite a lot. Is gorgeous [emoji173]️
I asked my SA about sellier 35. She told me is rather hard to come by. She said for every 5 Birkins they get one Kelly and for every 5 Kelly bags one is sellier [emoji30]


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Sycomore said:


> Wow thank you for the reference pictures, the bag holds quite a lot. Is gorgeous [emoji173]️
> I asked my SA about sellier 35. She told me is rather hard to come by. She said for every 5 Birkins they get one Kelly and for every 5 Kelly bags one is sellier [emoji30]



Your welcome! If you have anymore question about the bag, let me know. [emoji846]
That is what I have heard from my SA about the Kelly Sellier as well. It becomes more and more difficult to get. I recently got lucky on my 24cm Constance bag. It is just a matter luck. I wish you will get the bag you are looking for soon. [emoji6]


----------



## averagejoe

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> The wait is over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826141
> View attachment 3826142
> View attachment 3826143
> View attachment 3826145
> View attachment 3826147
> View attachment 3826148
> View attachment 3826151


Wow!!! The colour is incredible! Is it Rouge Casaque?


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

averagejoe said:


> Wow!!! The colour is incredible! Is it Rouge Casaque?



Yes, it is Rouge Casaque.


----------



## Arvuitton

Out shopping today! Trying to find clothes that match with Trench


----------



## Ruxby

Visited the Hermes store and came home with this cutie.
I can't wait for him to caress my neck in the fall


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Good morning everyone! Have a H day! [emoji1][emoji876][emoji477]️[emoji162]


----------



## okiern1981

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Good morning everyone! Have a H day! [emoji1][emoji876][emoji477]️[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830936



I’m so thrilled you got this!  What can you fit inside her?  How does she travel?  I have a ton of questions!  Can she fit about the same as a B25?


----------



## csetcos

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Good morning everyone! Have a H day! [emoji1][emoji876][emoji477]️[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830936



Looking forward to modeling pics! How do you find your C so far?


----------



## perthhermes

great to find a space like this!


----------



## perthhermes

malachite 40 HAC phw


----------



## perthhermes

malachite 40 HAC GHW


----------



## perthhermes

black 40 HAC togo PHW


----------



## perthhermes

My bro with black boxcalf 34 Kelly de peche


----------



## perthhermes

him with black 40 HAC togo PHW


----------



## perthhermes

Just put in an order for a SO kelly 40 (50  not available).  I am 6 foot 1. Is the 40 too small?  Does anyone have a kelly 40? Could you post a photo so I can see what it would look like on a tallish guy


----------



## danny123

Love all of your photos @perthhermes  !!! So much eye candy. 
I don't own kelly 40 but if you search for "kelly 40" in search bar for this thread you might find some pics. 


Is the Kelly Depeche a SO? Do you know what leathers are available for SO Kelly Depeche?


----------



## perthhermes

danny123 said:


> Love all of your photos @perthhermes  !!! So much eye candy.
> I don't own kelly 40 but if you search for "kelly 40" in search bar for this thread you might find some pics.
> 
> 
> Is the Kelly Depeche a SO? Do you know what leathers are available for SO Kelly Depeche?




No the kelly depeche is not an SO. Its a black boxcalf in GHW.

My three are box calf, vache liegee and tadelakt. None have been special order tho.

My RAC (SO) and CO have all been HAC and kelly 50.  

The current request is a kelly 40 in togo in blue electric and capucine with brushed silver hardware and silver embossing in Elzevir font and120 cm crossbody strap in gold.


----------



## perthhermes

danny123 said:


> Love all of your photos @perthhermes  !!! So much eye candy.
> I don't own kelly 40 but if you search for "kelly 40" in search bar for this thread you might find some pics.
> 
> 
> Is the Kelly Depeche a SO? Do you know what leathers are available for SO Kelly Depeche?




Thanks for the info. Lots of fotos of kelly 40 but none on a guy tho. Lol


----------



## danny123

perthhermes said:


> Thanks for the info. Lots of fotos of kelly 40 but none on a guy tho. Lol



Here are some from guys from this thread !  1 2 3 4 5

I think your Kelly will look fantastic on you, and what a nice colour combo, blue electric so pretty. I don't think it will be to small for you, especially not with 120 cm long strap , will be good length for a guy

You are so lucky to have three Kelly Depeche! I really want that bag but don't want to buy from ebay. From what I understand you can only SO Kelly Depeche nowadays ?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Who knows my Hermes playing-card case can be so useful for my various card cases & my change purse!


----------



## miah100

perthhermes said:


> Thanks for the info. Lots of fotos of kelly 40 but none on a guy tho. Lol







Here I am with my k40! I love it, use it more as a brief and I use my b40 as an everyday bag.


----------



## perthhermes

miah100 said:


> View attachment 3833692
> View attachment 3833693
> 
> 
> Here I am with my k40! I love it, use it more as a brief and I use my b40 as an everyday bag.



Thanks mate! May i enquire how tall you are? Im 6 foot 1 and fat! Lol


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Just want to be natural on my day off! Apologize for the messy hair and t-shirt! [emoji1]


----------



## miah100

perthhermes said:


> Thanks mate! May i enquire how tall you are? Im 6 foot 1 and fat! Lol



Ha, I’m pretty average height. 5 foot 8 and slim 
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 3833951


----------



## 30gold

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> The wait is over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826141
> View attachment 3826142
> View attachment 3826143
> View attachment 3826145
> View attachment 3826147
> View attachment 3826148
> View attachment 3826151


Oh my goodness!!!! This bag is simply stunning!  Enjoy!


----------



## perthhermes

miah100 said:


> Ha, I’m pretty average height. 5 foot 8 and slim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833948
> 
> View attachment 3833951



Thanks @miah100 ! Ima use it as my work bag like my HAC 40.  Hope its big enough...lotsa books and papers to carry!


----------



## csetcos

I'm 5'6" and love my K40! I think it will be a good size even for someone taller!


----------



## perthhermes

csetcos said:


> View attachment 3834239
> View attachment 3834240
> 
> I'm 5'6" and love my K40! I think it will be a good size even for someone taller!



Thanks! I hope it will! Always use to carrying the 50 kelly and 40 HAC. Yours looks amazing too like @miah100


----------



## LadyCupid

okiern1981 said:


> Thank you!  I've also got some funky colors too lol.  Seems other than the fauve (the caramel) purples seem to be what I keep finding lately (a recently acquired Crocus epsom B35, UV 35, Cassis 35 and Violet B25). The red Ghilies is a Rubis SO with BE interior


You have a rubis ghillies that is a special order?? Do share picture. I personally have never ever seen a special order rubis ghillies with blue electric interior.


----------



## PJW5813

Tsrichokchaiphong, the matching belt and bag really works for you.

Miah100 and csetos, are they 32mm belts that you are wearing in your latest photos?


----------



## okiern1981

yodaling1 said:


> You have a rubis ghillies that is a special order?? Do share picture. I personally have never ever seen a special order rubis ghillies with blue electric interior.



Before I post the interior, I want to make something quite clear to any of the potential sharks that may think they’re sensing “she bought a fake, gurl...LOLZ”. 
I only buy from one reseller, one I highly trust and respect.  She and I have been doing business for 8 years, and despite a couple of errors with wrong color/hardware/condition issues, she has never sold me a fake.  Ever.  
Seeing all the questions about my bag forced me to rethink her integrity, and I got it re-authenticated and researched its provenance.  
I’m satisfied with the answers I received.

That being said, the interior contrasted with the exterior.  Lined in agneau, not chèvre


----------



## csetcos

PJW5813 said:


> Tsrichokchaiphong, the matching belt and bag really works for you.
> 
> Miah100 and csetos, are they 32mm belts that you are wearing in your latest photos?



Hi there! Yes, 32 mm [emoji5]


----------



## okiern1981

okiern1981 said:


> Before I post the interior, I want to make something quite clear to any of the potential sharks that may think they’re sensing “she bought a fake, gurl...LOLZ”.
> I only buy from one reseller, one I highly trust and respect.  She and I have been doing business for 8 years, and despite a couple of errors with wrong color/hardware/condition issues, she has never sold me a fake.  Ever.
> Seeing all the questions about my bag forced me to rethink her integrity, and I got it re-authenticated and researched its provenance.
> I’m satisfied with the answers I received.
> 
> That being said, the interior contrasted with the exterior.  Lined in agneau, not chèvre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835464



@yodaling:  I wasn’t referring to you in this post in any way. [emoji5]


----------



## PJW5813

csetos, thanks for confirming that
it's difficult to assess your own, even in a mirror
The 42mm do look huge to me (like something Howard Wolowitz might wear; hope that does not offend anyone) - which is a shame, because I would like a wider strap


----------



## csetcos

PJW5813 said:


> csetos, thanks for confirming that
> it's difficult to assess your own, even in a mirror
> The 42mm do look huge to me (like something Howard Wolowitz might wear; hope that does not offend anyone) - which is a shame, because I would like a wider strap



I agree with you. I have seen the 42 look nice on others with a slightly more street aesthetic, but that is not my style- so I like the 32!


----------



## Louis74

Today's accessories:
Intense bracelet in fauve barenia
Kouture belt in fauve barenia with H Rouleau buckle (Pd)


----------



## danny123

Louis74 said:


> Today's accessories:
> Intense bracelet in fauve barenia
> Kouture belt in fauve barenia with H Rouleau buckle (Pd)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835817


Love it!! Barenia so nice. Wish I could find it in a belt !
Love the Rouleau buckle as well


----------



## Louis74

danny123 said:


> Love it!! Barenia so nice. Wish I could find it in a belt !
> Love the Rouleau buckle as well



Rouleau is a great understated buckle and the barenia is looking more beautiful with age.


----------



## aluminum_siren

perthhermes said:


> Just put in an order for a SO kelly 40 (50  not available).  I am 6 foot 1. Is the 40 too small?  Does anyone have a kelly 40? Could you post a photo so I can see what it would look like on a tallish guy



I am a sliver taller than you and it is perfect as a briefcase substitute. I don't find it too small at all.


----------



## aluminum_siren

perthhermes said:


> Thanks @miah100 ! Ima use it as my work bag like my HAC 40.  Hope its big enough...lotsa books and papers to carry!



...However, it won't hold anywhere near what a HAC 40 will hold. It will hold about a B35 will hold, plus it is way less wide.


----------



## perthhermes

aluminum_siren said:


> I am a sliver taller than you and it is perfect as a briefcase substitute. I don't find it too small at all.


thanks!!


----------



## perthhermes

aluminum_siren said:


> ...However, it won't hold anywhere near what a HAC 40 will hold. It will hold about a B35 will hold, plus it is way less wide.



Sorry to be a pain, but do you have a photo of you using it? Im just not convinced about the size....and now i have two on the way (one of which is a special order). lol


----------



## csetcos

I love that @aluminum_siren also pointed out what the bags will hold. I 100% agree that a B35 and a K40 are similar in what they will hold. My B40 always has so much extra space.


----------



## PJW5813

Are these comparisons with the bags properly closed?
The capacity of a B or HAC is much more when use as an open tote.
Ks do not work so well with the flap unfastened - and probably not in the best interests of the bags either.


----------



## csetcos

PJW5813 said:


> Are these comparisons with the bags properly closed?
> The capacity of a B or HAC is much more when use as an open tote.
> Ks do not work so well with the flap unfastened - and probably not in the best interests of the bags either.



I would say they are accurate and I agree. B35 open or closed (not overstuffed) and K40 closed.


----------



## incoralblue

PJW5813 said:


> csetos, thanks for confirming that
> it's difficult to assess your own, even in a mirror
> The 42mm do look huge to me (like something Howard Wolowitz might wear; hope that does not offend anyone) - which is a shame, because I would like a wider strap



A new size (38mm) belts will be offered by end of year/early 2018.


----------



## PJW5813

That is very interesting; I wonder if they will scale up the buckles.


----------



## incoralblue

The 32mm will still be around however the 42mm is being discontinued with the 38mm taking its place.


----------



## okiern1981

Happy Friday y’all!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Noir B40 for lunch and some retail therapy...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my Noir B40 for lunch and some retail therapy...
> 
> View attachment 3839338
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839339


Waiting in the Dior forum to see what you got in that big Dior shopping bag!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Waiting in the Dior forum to see what you got in that big Dior shopping bag!!!



Sorry just got back from dinner! Will reveal shortly!


----------



## perthhermes

averagejoe said:


> Waiting in the Dior forum to see what you got in that big Dior shopping bag!!!



whats the link for the dior forum?
I love dior
I just essentially purchased the entire winter 2017 and ordered 1/2 of the summer 2018 collection!


----------



## averagejoe

perthhermes said:


> whats the link for the dior forum?
> I love dior
> I just essentially purchased the entire winter 2017 and ordered 1/2 of the summer 2018 collection!


OMG! I would LOVE to see your purchases!!! It'll be like a Dior feast for the eyes!!!

Here is the link:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dudes-and-their-diors.784718/


----------



## perthhermes

averagejoe said:


> OMG! I would LOVE to see your purchases!!! It'll be like a Dior feast for the eyes!!!
> 
> Here is the link:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dudes-and-their-diors.784718/




Is this forum only for bags? My purchases are all RTW


----------



## averagejoe

perthhermes said:


> Is this forum only for bags? My purchases are all RTW


It's for all things Dior. There are posts about RTW, costume/fine jewelry, sunglasses...you name it!


----------



## perthhermes

averagejoe said:


> It's for all things Dior. There are posts about RTW, costume/fine jewelry, sunglasses...you name it!



Oh sweet
I will take some more photos from my collection.  I will upload some I have posted on my instagram


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Formal, casual or adventurous?


----------



## okiern1981

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Formal, casual or adventurous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840772



I always say go for an adventure! Be bold and adventurous!


----------



## hideyoshi

Yesterday evening was Mid Autumn Event in my country.


----------



## Louis74

Wearing my Kachinas CSGM scarf - so many shades of blue in one scarf!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

TGIF!
Off to lunch from work 
H Polo in Rouge H
H Evln III Amazon GM in Rouge H
H Jeans in Noir
Lanvin red trainers


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my gold/noir 32mm belt kit...


----------



## perthhermes

My new Cuivre 40 Kelly Retourne has arrived - SM sent me a photo this morning. 
Now to organise the flight for pick up..


----------



## Arvuitton

perthhermes said:


> My new Cuivre 40 Kelly Retourne has arrived - SM sent me a photo this morning.
> Now to organise the flight for pick up..


beautiful!!!


----------



## danny123

perthhermes said:


> My new Cuivre 40 Kelly Retourne has arrived - SM sent me a photo this morning.
> Now to organise the flight for pick up..


Love the colour !


----------



## Sycomore

perthhermes said:


> My new Cuivre 40 Kelly Retourne has arrived - SM sent me a photo this morning.
> Now to organise the flight for pick up..



What leather is this? Love it!


----------



## perthhermes

Sycomore said:


> What leather is this? Love it!


Togo


----------



## miah100

When in Paris...


----------



## navicular

Barenia fridays!


----------



## cvargenti

@Ruxby Forgive me if I'm speaking out of turn- I'm very new to the forum. I was perusing a way to wear a vintage sac a depeche shoulder bag and stumbled across this thread. You have a really lovely vintage bag- looks to be box calf? I love the vintage models and they are really special. Not sure if you have an interest in doing your own spa work but I wanted to kindly reach out and tell you that you can easily clean that bag and gently remove some of the small scratches. Nothing against leaving them that way if you prefer though!


----------



## miah100

Bonjour bons amis!


----------



## boulderv1

Tony Yang said:


> Anyone seen this jacket in their stores yet? It's from the AW17 runway and I can't wait for it!



I bought the sport coat version of the jacket today,   It is lined in neoprene so have to wait for the temperature to drop before I can wear it.


----------



## boulderv1

Couldn't resist picking up the new city news messenger bag.


----------



## fatcat2523

This is from SS women collection but I love it so much and my SA finally got one in for me. The big cleopatra eye necklace 







With my Chrome Heats collection I just got from my Hawaii trip



The charm is separable which I could use my Chrome Hearts necklace on it or use it as bag charm


----------



## navicular

The black paddock saddle charm is finally in my collection 
Now to just find the black horseshoe ....


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

I always like it when H featuring rich dark red as one of the season’s colour 
Got myself a F/W baseball cap - good for bad hair day


----------



## Nerja

navicular said:


> View attachment 3852915
> 
> 
> The black paddock saddle charm is finally in my collection
> Now to just find the black horseshoe ....


Love the tableau with the horse! ❤️  And that charm: So pretty!  You will find the horseshoe


----------



## Tony Yang

boulderv1 said:


> Couldn't resist picking up the new city news messenger bag.



Whoa, I've never seen this bag before! May I see how the inside looks?


----------



## TimJim

my vintage 55cm HAC


----------



## navicular

The second one to join my all-black paddock collection 
Black boxcalf with white contrast stitching is perfect for this type of charm


----------



## Prada Prince

navicular said:


> View attachment 3854535
> 
> 
> The second one to join my all-black paddock collection
> Black boxcalf with white contrast stitching is perfect for this type of charm



Gorgeous! I really want one of these to go with my black Paddock Fer a Cheval!


----------



## Ruxby

cvargenti said:


> @Ruxby Forgive me if I'm speaking out of turn- I'm very new to the forum. I was perusing a way to wear a vintage sac a depeche shoulder bag and stumbled across this thread. You have a really lovely vintage bag- looks to be box calf? I love the vintage models and they are really special. Not sure if you have an interest in doing your own spa work but I wanted to kindly reach out and tell you that you can easily clean that bag and gently remove some of the small scratches. Nothing against leaving them that way if you prefer though!



I think he looks more handsome with scars and all, it adds to his charm. Thank You for the recommendation though


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

The Constance is constance.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> The Constance is constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855319
> View attachment 3855320
> View attachment 3855321


Cute bag and owner !! Where is that Hermes in your photo collage ?


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

chkpfbeliever said:


> Cute bag and owner !! Where is that Hermes in your photo collage ?



Thank you so much for your compliment. That makes me smile [emoji4] that was taken at Chicago during my winter shopping.


----------



## Ruxby

It was fun going to the Chicago Sale and seeing people being delighted with their find. My one loot from the experience is this Metamorphoses scarf. And before I gone up to the sale, I met this yellow cutie at a luxury consignment store and didn't part with him. He is preloved and will love him more


----------



## okiern1981

This is how we Friday...


----------



## navicular

Hi guys...I've been informed by my SM that I've been selected to put in an SO order! 
As I'm already waiting for an HAC40 to arrive as part of a previous PO order, I've decided to use the SO for a non-B/K bag.

As per my SM, the men's bags eligible for SO this cycle are as follows: Sac a depeches, plume, bolide 45, cityback backpack, and the cityhall briefcase.

I am leaning towards a SaD 38 in sombrero with brushed PHW but would like to hear your thoughts on this matter! 

The colour and leather availability for 2018 can be found here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-177#post-31682509


----------



## okiern1981

navicular said:


> Hi guys...I've been informed by my SM that I've been selected to put in an SO order!
> As I'm already waiting for an HAC40 to arrive as part of a previous PO order, I've decided to use the SO for a non-B/K bag.
> 
> As per my SM, the men's bags eligible for SO this cycle are as follows: Sac a depeches, plume, bolide 45, cityback backpack, and the cityhall briefcase.
> 
> I am leaning towards a SaD 38 in sombrero with brushed PHW but would like to hear your thoughts on this matter!



Congrats!  
I’d go with a bolide 45.  Not sure what color or leather though


----------



## cdinh87

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 3857055
> View attachment 3857056
> View attachment 3857057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun going to the Chicago Sale and seeing people being delighted with their find. My one loot from the experience is this Metamorphoses scarf. And before I gone up to the sale, I met this yellow cutie at a luxury consignment store and didn't part with him. He is preloved and will love him more


Nice score! Im in the city for a few days, may i ask where is the cobsugnment shop?


----------



## Ruxby

cdinh87 said:


> Nice score! Im in the city for a few days, may i ask where is the cobsugnment shop?



Thanks everyone! I bought it from Luxury Garage Sale, they have 2 locations in the city, one at the Bloomingdale building in Michigan Avenue and the other at Wells Street near the Second City theater where I got it.


----------



## pretty99

navicular said:


> Hi guys...I've been informed by my SM that I've been selected to put in an SO order!
> As I'm already waiting for an HAC40 to arrive as part of a previous PO order, I've decided to use the SO for a non-B/K bag.
> 
> As per my SM, the men's bags eligible for SO this cycle are as follows: Sac a depeches, plume, bolide 45, cityback backpack, and the cityhall briefcase.
> 
> I am leaning towards a SaD 38 in sombrero with brushed PHW but would like to hear your thoughts on this matter!
> 
> The colour and leather availability for 2018 can be found here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-177#post-31682509


i'm not quite sure if Bolide 45 could be ordered for SO, maybe you better double check with your SM; i remember the biggest is only 35, size 45 comes in 1 single color only, pls correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## navicular

pretty99 said:


> i'm not quite sure if Bolide 45 could be ordered for SO, maybe you better double check with your SM; i remember the biggest is only 35, size 45 comes in 1 single color only, pls correct me if i'm wrong.



Thanks for your reply! I was told the bolide 45 would be for contrast stitching only.


----------



## danny123

navicular said:


> Hi guys...I've been informed by my SM that I've been selected to put in an SO order!
> As I'm already waiting for an HAC40 to arrive as part of a previous PO order, I've decided to use the SO for a non-B/K bag.
> 
> As per my SM, the men's bags eligible for SO this cycle are as follows: Sac a depeches, plume, bolide 45, cityback backpack, and the cityhall briefcase.
> 
> I am leaning towards a SaD 38 in sombrero with brushed PHW but would like to hear your thoughts on this matter!
> 
> The colour and leather availability for 2018 can be found here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-177#post-31682509



Wow, congrats, how exciting !!! 
What colour do you want your SaD in ??  Sombrero leather will be perfect. I would go for a deep, blue colour
Do you know if you can do bicolour ?


----------



## qubed

I would totally do a Blue Nuit / Rose Azalee Cityback, but that's just me.


----------



## Louis74

navicular said:


> Hi guys...I've been informed by my SM that I've been selected to put in an SO order!
> As I'm already waiting for an HAC40 to arrive as part of a previous PO order, I've decided to use the SO for a non-B/K bag.
> 
> As per my SM, the men's bags eligible for SO this cycle are as follows: Sac a depeches, plume, bolide 45, cityback backpack, and the cityhall briefcase.
> 
> I am leaning towards a SaD 38 in sombrero with brushed PHW but would like to hear your thoughts on this matter!
> 
> The colour and leather availability for 2018 can be found here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-177#post-31682509



What Plume models are available for SO? I'd love to add a Plume Doc or Plume 43 to my collection. I would go for a matte leather (Sombrero or Swift) in Bleu Indigo or Bleu Nuit on the outside with a contrasting lining (maybe in Feu?). And PHW of course.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'd go for the Bolide 45!! Love Bolides!!


----------



## bagidiotic

navicular said:


> Hi guys...I've been informed by my SM that I've been selected to put in an SO order! [emoji813]
> As I'm already waiting for an HAC40 to arrive as part of a previous PO order, I've decided to use the SO for a non-B/K bag.
> 
> As per my SM, the men's bags eligible for SO this cycle are as follows: Sac a depeches, plume, bolide 45, cityback backpack, and the cityhall briefcase.
> 
> I am leaning towards a SaD 38 in sombrero with brushed PHW but would like to hear your thoughts on this matter!
> 
> The colour and leather availability for 2018 can be found here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-177#post-31682509


I understand that you are  waiting for  hac
Dont you like to have a bi color  kelly 40 with amazone  strap?
Just a suggestion


----------



## PJW5813

navicular said:


> Hi guys...I've been informed by my SM that I've been selected to put in an SO order!
> As I'm already waiting for an HAC40 to arrive as part of a previous PO order, I've decided to use the SO for a non-B/K bag.
> 
> As per my SM, the men's bags eligible for SO this cycle are as follows: Sac a depeches, plume, bolide 45, cityback backpack, and the cityhall briefcase.
> 
> I am leaning towards a SaD 38 in sombrero with brushed PHW but would like to hear your thoughts on this matter!
> 
> The colour and leather availability for 2018 can be found here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-177#post-31682509



If you use or would use a briefcase, I would seriously consider the Sac a Depeches PROVIDED that it would be the Kelly style - not the current offering, which lacks a lot of the K SaD style. If it could have the current K handle fitment with additional shoulder strap rings that would be really special.


----------



## Prada Prince

Friday night dinner with my noir croc Charniere and belt kit...


----------



## navicular

Louis74 said:


> What Plume models are available for SO? I'd love to add a Plume Doc or Plume 43 to my collection. I would go for a matte leather (Sombrero or Swift) in Bleu Indigo or Bleu Nuit on the outside with a contrasting lining (maybe in Feu?). And PHW of course.



I'll be going down to the boutique today, will check it out then .


----------



## navicular

danny123 said:


> Wow, congrats, how exciting !!!
> What colour do you want your SaD in ??  Sombrero leather will be perfect. I would go for a deep, blue colour
> Do you know if you can do bicolour ?



Thank you  I'm considering bleu obscur! (which is one of the 3 colours offered in sombrero for 2018)


----------



## navicular

bagidiotic said:


> I understand that you are  waiting for  hac
> Dont you like to have a bi color  kelly 40 with amazone  strap?
> Just a suggestion



Maybe in the future! Hermes is so much more than B/Ks for me and I like going against the grain


----------



## navicular

PJW5813 said:


> If you use or would use a briefcase, I would seriously consider the Sac a Depeches PROVIDED that it would be the Kelly style - not the current offering, which lacks a lot of the K SaD style. If it could have the current K handle fitment with additional shoulder strap rings that would be really special.



You must be referring to the kelly depeches. I unfortunately never liked the thin sangles on the KD models and also feel they'd be too much of a hassle when opening the bag. Nice idea though!


----------



## qubed

navicular said:


> Thank you  I'm considering bleu obscur! (which is one of the 3 colours offered in sombrero for 2018)



Blue Obscur in Sombrero is one of my favorite combos with Hermes leather!


----------



## navicular

Hi everyone, my SO experience was beyond amazing!! I truly hope each of you gets to experience it at some point. 

The leather coffret, aside from housing the leather swatches and thread options, is a treasure trove of background information on each colour and leather Hermes offers.

I was bumped however that sombrero was not a leather option for an SO sac a depeches for this cycle.

Regardless, I was beyond thrilled that the 27cm SaD was available for order - I had always wanted this size for use as a clutch but had been told that it was discontinued in the regular inventory. 

And so, after an hour of deliberation, I decided that for my first SO, I would create a sac a depeches 27 with single gusset in black togo with brushed PHW and gris mouette contrast stitching. 

The combination is subdued but very Hermes in my opinion. The SaD has a lot of frontal stitching which will be highlighted handsomely by the GM contrast stitch. Additionally, the grey would complement the brushed PHW nicely. 

Imagine this 




With this:




And so the wait begins........


----------



## danny123

navicular said:


> View attachment 3858251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, my SO experience was beyond amazing!! I truly hope each of you gets to experience it at some point.
> 
> The leather coffret, aside from housing the leather swatches and thread options, is a treasure trove of background information on each colour and leather Hermes offers.
> 
> I was bumped however that sombrero was not a leather option for an SO sac a depeches for this cycle.
> 
> Regardless, I was beyond thrilled that the 27cm SaD was available for order - I had always wanted this size for use as a clutch but had been told that it was discontinued in the regular inventory.
> 
> And so, after an hour of deliberation, I decided that for my first SO, I would create a sac a depeches 27 with single gusset in black togo with brushed PHW and gris mouette contrast stitching.
> 
> The combination is subdued but very Hermes in my opinion. The SaD has a lot of frontal stitching which will be highlighted handsomely by the GM contrast stitch. Additionally, the grey would complement the brushed PHW nicely.
> 
> Imagine this
> 
> View attachment 3858256
> 
> 
> With this:
> 
> View attachment 3858255
> 
> 
> And so the wait begins........




Fantastic!!!! Very good choice, interesting to know you can SO SaD 27 !!


----------



## Sycomore

navicular said:


> View attachment 3858251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, my SO experience was beyond amazing!! I truly hope each of you gets to experience it at some point.
> 
> The leather coffret, aside from housing the leather swatches and thread options, is a treasure trove of background information on each colour and leather Hermes offers.
> 
> I was bumped however that sombrero was not a leather option for an SO sac a depeches for this cycle.
> 
> Regardless, I was beyond thrilled that the 27cm SaD was available for order - I had always wanted this size for use as a clutch but had been told that it was discontinued in the regular inventory.
> 
> And so, after an hour of deliberation, I decided that for my first SO, I would create a sac a depeches 27 with single gusset in black togo with brushed PHW and gris mouette contrast stitching.
> 
> The combination is subdued but very Hermes in my opinion. The SaD has a lot of frontal stitching which will be highlighted handsomely by the GM contrast stitch. Additionally, the grey would complement the brushed PHW nicely.
> 
> Imagine this
> 
> View attachment 3858256
> 
> 
> With this:
> 
> View attachment 3858255
> 
> 
> And so the wait begins........



You got so good taste! That bag is going to be so unique, subtle and elegant. 
I’ve never seen this size before, must be perfect as a clutch


----------



## Yoshi1296

navicular said:


> View attachment 3858251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, my SO experience was beyond amazing!! I truly hope each of you gets to experience it at some point.
> 
> The leather coffret, aside from housing the leather swatches and thread options, is a treasure trove of background information on each colour and leather Hermes offers.
> 
> I was bumped however that sombrero was not a leather option for an SO sac a depeches for this cycle.
> 
> Regardless, I was beyond thrilled that the 27cm SaD was available for order - I had always wanted this size for use as a clutch but had been told that it was discontinued in the regular inventory.
> 
> And so, after an hour of deliberation, I decided that for my first SO, I would create a sac a depeches 27 with single gusset in black togo with brushed PHW and gris mouette contrast stitching.
> 
> The combination is subdued but very Hermes in my opinion. The SaD has a lot of frontal stitching which will be highlighted handsomely by the GM contrast stitch. Additionally, the grey would complement the brushed PHW nicely.
> 
> Imagine this
> 
> View attachment 3858256
> 
> 
> With this:
> 
> View attachment 3858255
> 
> 
> And so the wait begins........



Wow really nice choice! Congrats!


----------



## Tony Yang

navicular said:


> Hi guys...I've been informed by my SM that I've been selected to put in an SO order!
> As I'm already waiting for an HAC40 to arrive as part of a previous PO order, I've decided to use the SO for a non-B/K bag.
> 
> As per my SM, the men's bags eligible for SO this cycle are as follows: Sac a depeches, plume, bolide 45, cityback backpack, and the cityhall briefcase.
> 
> I am leaning towards a SaD 38 in sombrero with brushed PHW but would like to hear your thoughts on this matter!
> 
> The colour and leather availability for 2018 can be found here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-177#post-31682509


I love the Bolide 45 & Cityback! Is there a Barenia option for any of the SO this round? My dream is a barenia Cityback.


----------



## perthhermes

Sorry people- total mistake. Its an Hermes Kelly 40 in TAURILLON SADDLE not Togo! Its buttery soft! Amazing!


----------



## navicular

Tony Yang said:


> I love the Bolide 45 & Cityback! Is there a Barenia option for any of the SO this round? My dream is a barenia Cityback.



Did not see barenia as one of the options


----------



## navicular

Sycomore said:


> You got so good taste! That bag is going to be so unique, subtle and elegant.
> I’ve never seen this size before, must be perfect as a clutch



Thank you!


----------



## Louis74

navicular said:


> View attachment 3858251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, my SO experience was beyond amazing!! I truly hope each of you gets to experience it at some point.
> 
> The leather coffret, aside from housing the leather swatches and thread options, is a treasure trove of background information on each colour and leather Hermes offers.
> 
> I was bumped however that sombrero was not a leather option for an SO sac a depeches for this cycle.
> 
> Regardless, I was beyond thrilled that the 27cm SaD was available for order - I had always wanted this size for use as a clutch but had been told that it was discontinued in the regular inventory.
> 
> And so, after an hour of deliberation, I decided that for my first SO, I would create a sac a depeches 27 with single gusset in black togo with brushed PHW and gris mouette contrast stitching.
> 
> The combination is subdued but very Hermes in my opinion. The SaD has a lot of frontal stitching which will be highlighted handsomely by the GM contrast stitch. Additionally, the grey would complement the brushed PHW nicely.
> 
> Imagine this
> 
> View attachment 3858256
> 
> 
> With this:
> 
> View attachment 3858255
> 
> 
> And so the wait begins........



It’s going to be one classy bag...


----------



## navicular

perthhermes said:


> Sorry people- total mistake. Its an Hermes Kelly 40 in TAURILLON SADDLE not Togo! Its buttery soft! Amazing!



Looks great! Do u mind posting close up shots of the leather and telling us more about it please?


----------



## fatcat2523

navicular said:


> View attachment 3858251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, my SO experience was beyond amazing!! I truly hope each of you gets to experience it at some point.
> 
> The leather coffret, aside from housing the leather swatches and thread options, is a treasure trove of background information on each colour and leather Hermes offers.
> 
> I was bumped however that sombrero was not a leather option for an SO sac a depeches for this cycle.
> 
> Regardless, I was beyond thrilled that the 27cm SaD was available for order - I had always wanted this size for use as a clutch but had been told that it was discontinued in the regular inventory.
> 
> And so, after an hour of deliberation, I decided that for my first SO, I would create a sac a depeches 27 with single gusset in black togo with brushed PHW and gris mouette contrast stitching.
> 
> The combination is subdued but very Hermes in my opinion. The SaD has a lot of frontal stitching which will be highlighted handsomely by the GM contrast stitch. Additionally, the grey would complement the brushed PHW nicely.
> 
> Imagine this
> 
> View attachment 3858256
> 
> 
> With this:
> 
> View attachment 3858255
> 
> 
> And so the wait begins........



Congratulation on your SO...your choice is exactly my SO Birkin...I guess they will be SO cousin [emoji23],


----------



## perthhermes

All picked up


----------



## perthhermes

navicular said:


> Looks great! Do u mind posting close up shots of the leather and telling us more about it please?



I shall post more info when i get it- i have asked the SA to provide me with it!


----------



## perthhermes

navicular said:


> Looks great! Do u mind posting close up shots of the leather and telling us more about it please?



As requested. Here are the close up photos... will provide info on leather once i get it!


----------



## perthhermes

More closeups


----------



## Sycomore

perthhermes said:


> View attachment 3859185
> View attachment 3859186
> View attachment 3859187
> View attachment 3859185
> View attachment 3859186
> View attachment 3859187
> 
> 
> As requested. Here are the close up photos... will provide info on leather once i get it!



Beautiful! Is that a new leather?


----------



## perthhermes

Sycomore said:


> Beautiful! Is that a new leather?



Hey. I genuinely do not know. Its taurillon say is baby bull- durable but water is REALLY bad for it.


I am seeing the SM tomorrow again. The SA said she would find out the information for me when I see the SM. will let you know- unless someone on this forum knows?


----------



## boulderv1

Tony Yang said:


> Whoa, I've never seen this bag before! May I see how the inside looks?



Forgive my photography skills but here are a few more photos. The inside is super simple with a single large zippered pocket. There is a flap on the exterior back which hides a second pocket.


----------



## Meta

@navicular Congrats on the SO! I've seen a SaD 27 at a Japanese reseller store and thought it was the cutest thing! Fingers crossed yours will arrive sooner than later. 

@Tony Yang Barenia is only available as push offers, like Box.

@perthhermes Congrats on your new bag. How nice that the lock is wrapped in leather! It looks like the new Barenia Faubourg leather that's supposedly sensitive to water?


----------



## okiern1981

Ok, tried to remove post.  Forgive the terrible picture.  My camera was fingerprint laden [emoji28]


----------



## okiern1981

navicular said:


> View attachment 3858251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, my SO experience was beyond amazing!! I truly hope each of you gets to experience it at some point.
> 
> The leather coffret, aside from housing the leather swatches and thread options, is a treasure trove of background information on each colour and leather Hermes offers.
> 
> I was bumped however that sombrero was not a leather option for an SO sac a depeches for this cycle.
> 
> Regardless, I was beyond thrilled that the 27cm SaD was available for order - I had always wanted this size for use as a clutch but had been told that it was discontinued in the regular inventory.
> 
> And so, after an hour of deliberation, I decided that for my first SO, I would create a sac a depeches 27 with single gusset in black togo with brushed PHW and gris mouette contrast stitching.
> 
> The combination is subdued but very Hermes in my opinion. The SaD has a lot of frontal stitching which will be highlighted handsomely by the GM contrast stitch. Additionally, the grey would complement the brushed PHW nicely.
> 
> Imagine this
> 
> View attachment 3858256
> 
> 
> With this:
> 
> View attachment 3858255
> 
> 
> And so the wait begins........





perthhermes said:


> Sorry people- total mistake. Its an Hermes Kelly 40 in TAURILLON SADDLE not Togo! Its buttery soft! Amazing!



Congratulations to both of you!  
@perthhermes looking forward to the leather details on the (maybe) new leather!

@navicular you will love your SaD!  Gorgeous color combo and fantastic choice!  Hopefully it’ll be a quick return on the SO!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Hyde Park with my belt kit... 




I also happened to mosey over to Harrods, where I was lucky enough to score a bi-colour Paddock Cheval to add to my pantheon of Hermes charms. It’s in Orange Poppy and Bleu Saint-Cyr. Can’t wait to dress up my Birkin with it!


----------



## fatcat2523

@navicular here are more close up detail photos


----------



## boulderv1

My special order finally arrived a few weeks ago but have not had time to post it here. It is inspired by the Sac Écritoire but this is a bit more practical when traveling.


----------



## okiern1981

boulderv1 said:


> My special order finally arrived a few weeks ago but have not had time to post it here. It is inspired by the Sac Écritoire but this is a bit more practical when traveling.



Gorgeous!  

Barenia or Tadelakt?


----------



## Lostinlondon

boulderv1 said:


> My special order finally arrived a few weeks ago but have not had time to post it here. It is inspired by the Sac Écritoire but this is a bit more practical when traveling.



Gorgeous!! Looks like a take on the Steve. Could you show us the inside? Thanks.


----------



## PJW5813

Lostinlondon said:


> Gorgeous!! Looks like a take on the Steve. Could you show us the inside? Thanks.



It looks to die for
Do please show us more of it


----------



## Tony Yang

boulderv1 said:


> My special order finally arrived a few weeks ago but have not had time to post it here. It is inspired by the Sac Écritoire but this is a bit more practical when traveling.



This is amazing! Such a unique piece and I rarely see bespoke type orders like this. I love how you kept the Sac Ecritoire's opening, strap, and I'm also curios to see what the inside looks like.


----------



## Kitty S.

perthhermes said:


> All picked up


Love that T-shirt! So true


----------



## boulderv1

Lostinlondon said:


> Gorgeous!! Looks like a take on the Steve. Could you show us the inside? Thanks.



Thanks! it is sort of a combination the Steve and the Sac Écritoire. The strap is adjustable from the inside, like the Écritoire. The inside is divided into two so there is a place for my computer. Then there is a pocket for my sunglasses and a smaller zipper pocket. lastly, there is a penholder. It looks a bit messy in my photos but in person it looks a lot cleaner.

And it is made from Barenia which is one of the reasons it took so long to make.


----------



## periogirl28

boulderv1 said:


> Thanks! it is sort of a combination the Steve and the Sac Écritoire. The strap is adjustable from the inside, like the Écritoire. The inside is divided into two so there is a place for my computer. Then there is a pocket for my sunglasses and a smaller zipper pocket. lastly, there is a penholder. It looks a bit messy in my photos but in person it looks a lot cleaner.
> 
> And it is made from Barenia which is one of the reasons it took so long to make.



Congrats on your Speciale Commande! I love it!


----------



## bagidiotic

boulderv1 said:


> Thanks! it is sort of a combination the Steve and the Sac Écritoire. The strap is adjustable from the inside, like the Écritoire. The inside is divided into two so there is a place for my computer. Then there is a pocket for my sunglasses and a smaller zipper pocket. lastly, there is a penholder. It looks a bit messy in my photos but in person it looks a lot cleaner.
> 
> And it is made from Barenia which is one of the reasons it took so long to make.


Wow really a rare unicorn  
Looking  so smart


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> @navicular here are more close up detail photos
> View attachment 3859475
> 
> View attachment 3859476
> 
> View attachment 3859477
> View attachment 3859479
> View attachment 3859480


----------



## averagejoe

boulderv1 said:


> Thanks! it is sort of a combination the Steve and the Sac Écritoire. The strap is adjustable from the inside, like the Écritoire. The inside is divided into two so there is a place for my computer. Then there is a pocket for my sunglasses and a smaller zipper pocket. lastly, there is a penholder. It looks a bit messy in my photos but in person it looks a lot cleaner.
> 
> And it is made from Barenia which is one of the reasons it took so long to make.


I LOVE Barenia! Your bag is to die for!


----------



## perthhermes

weN84 said:


> @navicular Congrats on the SO! I've seen a SaD 27 at a Japanese reseller store and thought it was the cutest thing! Fingers crossed yours will arrive sooner than later.
> 
> @Tony Yang Barenia is only available as push offers, like Box.
> 
> @perthhermes Congrats on your new bag. How nice that the lock is wrapped in leather! It looks like the new Barenia Faubourg leather that's supposedly sensitive to water?




Thanks! I just checked with the SM- its not the Barenia Faubourg- its one of hermes historic leathers. They have had bags in the past but is extremely rare due to difficulty sourcing the perfect piece. It is tough possible more durable than the Barenia and patinas darker (i think SM said that). Not sure about water resistance- but advises never to test it even with the supposed "water resistant" leathers. I will provide more information as i get it.


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


>


Thank you


----------



## boulderv1

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on your Speciale Commande! I love it!





bagidiotic said:


> Wow really a rare unicorn
> Looking  so smart





averagejoe said:


> I LOVE Barenia! Your bag is to die for!



Thank you.   For me it was worth the wait. The process took 1.5 years.


----------



## Prada Prince

Decided to brighten up a dreary Monday morning with my new Paddock Cheval on my Goyard Jersey...


----------



## mistikat

*Bullying is not going to be tolerated - heads up. Any future posts in this vein will be dealt with harshly. If anyone sees a post like this, please report it.

Thanks.*


----------



## okiern1981

As a famous person once said “don’t be a drag, just be a queen”.  

[emoji1312] this house is clean [emoji304][emoji304][emoji304][emoji304]...good bye bullies with bad juju


----------



## okiern1981

And as my good friend Sarah says “ I can’t see no bullies from my house!  I can see Russia though...”
	

		
			
		

		
	




She has the shotgun because she was playing skeet with her Birkin, she’s so goofy that Sarah!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

boulderv1 said:


> My special order finally arrived a few weeks ago but have not had time to post it here. It is inspired by the Sac Écritoire but this is a bit more practical when traveling.


This is Ahhhmazing!  Love it! Major congrats.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Very excited for opening of the new flagship store @ YYZ ..
Looking forwards to attending the party on November 28


----------



## Prada Prince

An older shot with my belt kit at mid-week drinks...


----------



## perthhermes

My new toys... manhattan wallet in Vert fonce (sombrero) and lime (epsom)


----------



## perthhermes

And second toy.... shoulder sac etriviere in canvas (colvert) with Vache H strap (bleu indigo)


----------



## belhomme

boulderv1 said:


> Thanks! it is sort of a combination the Steve and the Sac Écritoire. The strap is adjustable from the inside, like the Écritoire. The inside is divided into two so there is a place for my computer. Then there is a pocket for my sunglasses and a smaller zipper pocket. lastly, there is a penholder. It looks a bit messy in my photos but in person it looks a lot cleaner.
> 
> And it is made from Barenia which is one of the reasons it took so long to make.



Amazing! Is there a name for this bag or was it designed especially for you? Being a special order, I reckon that one would not be able to buy it by just requesting it at the store... I am just drooling over your bag because I passed on the Écritoire b/c of the complicated inner design... Your bag is just everything I dreamt of for the perfect H bag.. If you don't mind, can you share a little more about ur ordering process? TIA!


----------



## ghoztz

Prada Prince said:


> Decided to brighten up a dreary Monday morning with my new Paddock Cheval on my Goyard Jersey...
> 
> View attachment 3859975



I've been wanting this charm!! The orange absolutely brightens my day


----------



## okiern1981

Don’t you hate it when you have to quick pack for a trip out of town for three days and space is limited?!  This B is stuffed to the max!


----------



## Yoshi1296

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3863228
> 
> Don’t you hate it when you have to quick pack for a trip out of town for three days and space is limited?!  This B is stuffed to the max!



Is that Barenia? Looks nice!!


----------



## pretty99

Cityslide Messenger with matchy clutch, new Travel companion for me


----------



## pretty99

Double Jeu Suite et poursuite, love the double side of Jersey and CSGM


----------



## pretty99

Harnais de cabriolet~~ very very nice print


----------



## okiern1981

Yoshi1296 said:


> Is that Barenia? Looks nice!!



No, I’m afraid not.  I bought her thinking she was, but she’s Fauve Tadelakt.


----------



## okiern1981

Getting ready for Halloween!


----------



## qubed

pretty99 said:


> Cityslide Messenger with matchy clutch, new Travel companion for me
> View attachment 3863579



I got that exact messenger a couple months ago, and quite like it. How's the clutch? I leave my buckle open most of the time on the messenger, but that seems less feasible for the clutch. Is that the lime/kaki combo?


----------



## Yoshi1296

okiern1981 said:


> No, I’m afraid not.  I bought her thinking she was, but she’s Fauve Tadelakt.



Ooo still very very nice though! I can't tell the difference between a lot of the leathers myself lol


----------



## okiern1981

Yoshi1296 said:


> Ooo still very very nice though! I can't tell the difference between a lot of the leathers myself lol



Especially when you’re buying based on pictures!  Lol [emoji28]


----------



## Yoshi1296

okiern1981 said:


> Especially when you’re buying based on pictures!  Lol [emoji28]



Yes omg!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hey y'all!! So funny thing, I just bought a wallet for myself because I was looking for something like a billfold as I found those to be the most functional for me. The wallet I got was a Fendi Selleria Peekaboo wallet. So my mom told my aunt about how I was looking for a new wallet but she forgot to tell her later on I bought one for myself so now my lovely aunt sent me this and I'm in LOVE!!! It is the citizen twill billfold wallet in etoupe swift with the blue thalassa silk print lining. Now I have two gorgeous wallets hahaha!!


----------



## asterificious

Lounging, nothing like a ginger tea on rainy days [emoji477]️ [emoji206]


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Off to lunch with my friends visiting from Berlin.
Angora / cashmere overcoat in Grenadine Red (made to measure)
CM Collarless shirt in grey
H Nathan belt in Rouge H
H Jeans in Noir
Acne leather tennis shoes in Black 

Not wearing too much accessories today as the red accents are pretty pronounced 
No bags No scarf No tingling tangling things today 
Just a simple ring on my finger will be enough


----------



## okiern1981

Out and about with my K!  ( going to a local gun show, it’s not my cup of tea, but that’s what happens when your DH and DB are ex military 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3864586


----------



## Prada Prince

Indulging in some retail therapy with Mr Birkin...


----------



## Sycomore

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Off to lunch with my friends visiting from Berlin.
> Angora / cashmere overcoat in Grenadine Red (made to measure)
> CM Collarless shirt in grey
> H Nathan belt in Rouge H
> H Jeans in Noir
> Acne leather tennis shoes in Black
> 
> Not wearing too much accessories today as the red accents are pretty pronounced
> No bags No scarf No tingling tangling things today
> Just a simple ring on my finger will be enough



You are the Hermes dream customer, buying from every department [emoji106][emoji846] 
I love all your made to measure coats.


----------



## Sycomore

Prada Prince said:


> Indulging in some retail therapy with Mr Birkin...
> 
> View attachment 3864651
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864652
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864653
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864654



We are bag twins, I want my Birkin to start looking softer like yours. Are you using it very often?


----------



## Prada Prince

Sycomore said:


> We are bag twins, I want my Birkin to start looking softer like yours. Are you using it very often?



Not really, I usually carry it every few weekends probably? Perhaps because it’s Clemence it’s gotten softer sooner. I actually would prefer it to maintain some form of rigidity, or at least some structure. 

I just hope it doesn’t puddle!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Thanks - I mix high street with H - I try to be subtle in combo and stick to my personal aesthetics without too “Label” driven. I have given away all my belt kits (both 32mm and 40mm) buckles and straps to my uncles and my friends as they are not really “my style” per se. 
I really like it when my colleagues comment on how my outfit combos look nice - without commenting on how beautiful my “H” items are..


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Sycomore said:


> You are the Hermes dream customer, buying from every department [emoji106][emoji846]
> I love all your made to measure coats.


Thanks - I mix high street with H - I try to be subtle in combo and stick to my personal aesthetics without too “Label” driven. I have given away all my belt kits (both 32mm and 40mm) buckles and straps to my uncles and my friends as they are not really “my style” per se.
I really like it when my colleagues comment on how my outfit combos look nice - without commenting on how beautiful my “H” items are..


----------



## boulderv1

belhomme said:


> Amazing! Is there a name for this bag or was it designed especially for you? Being a special order, I reckon that one would not be able to buy it by just requesting it at the store... I am just drooling over your bag because I passed on the Écritoire b/c of the complicated inner design... Your bag is just everything I dreamt of for the perfect H bag.. If you don't mind, can you share a little more about ur ordering process? TIA!



Thanks! My new bag is custom made for me.  

The process to have it created was exciting and frustrating. lol. The story is fairly long so will try to keep to the highlights. The process started around March 2016 with a general request for a custom bag. A couple of months later we documented in detail various dimensions and details of the bag, such as keeping the face and strap adjustment mechanism of the Écritoire. There was never a question of the material as Barenia was part of the original request. 

After a few months Hermès agreed to the concept so I placed a deposit to have a model created. Many more months went by and at the end of 2016 the model arrived for my review! Some fine tuning was required which took a few weeks. Finally all was sorted and I provided my approval to have the bag made.  Let me know if anyone is interested to see the model.

It was then time to wait again. And wait. And wait. lol Was informed that they were having trouble locating enough Barenia that met their quality control standards. Like the Écritoire this bag requires a lot amount of Barenia. Finally, after more waiting, I received the message that the bag was finished and that it could be collected from the store the following day!


----------



## belhomme

boulderv1 said:


> Thanks! My new bag is custom made for me.
> 
> The process to have it created was exciting and frustrating. lol. The story is fairly long so will try to keep to the highlights. The process started around March 2016 with a general request for a custom bag. A couple of months later we documented in detail various dimensions and details of the bag, such as keeping the face and strap adjustment mechanism of the Écritoire. There was never a question of the material as Barenia was part of the original request.
> 
> After a few months Hermès agreed to the concept so I placed a deposit to have a model created. Many more months went by and at the end of 2016 the model arrived for my review! Some fine tuning was required which took a few weeks. Finally all was sorted and I provided my approval to have the bag made.  Let me know if anyone is interested to see the model.
> 
> It was then time to wait again. And wait. And wait. lol Was informed that they were having trouble locating enough Barenia that met their quality control standards. Like the Écritoire this bag requires a lot amount of Barenia. Finally, after more waiting, I received the message that the bag was finished and that it could be collected from the store the following day!



Thank you so much for your reply!  Sounds like an amazing process!!!It also sounds like a fairly tiring & expensive process. But, I guess that is the Hermes we all know and love.

Anyways, major congrats on your bag. I did a fair number of HSS orders for B and Ks but didnt know that you could order a completely new design. If you would allow, I would love to see the model!

Now I guess I just have to roll into my store and ask if such a process can be done for me too! When I saw the Écritoire in person at my store (the barenia leather is just so luxurious and smelled heavenly), it was too wide and of complicated structure for me. Therefore, I am looking to get a smaller Écritoire with just one single pocket, as a grab and go work bag.  Anyways, thank you so much for your reply and have a  wonderful day!

PS: I will post a pic of the Écritoire, so everyone can enjoy the beauty of it with me!


----------



## boulderv1

belhomme said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!  Sounds like an amazing process!!!It also sounds like a fairly tiring & expensive process. But, I guess that is the Hermes we all know and love.
> 
> Anyways, major congrats on your bag. I did a fair number of HSS orders for B and Ks but didnt know that you could order a completely new design. If you would allow, I would love to see the model!
> 
> Now I guess I just have to roll into my store and ask if such a process can be done for me too! When I saw the Écritoire in person at my store (the barenia leather is just so luxurious and smelled heavenly), it was too wide and of complicated structure for me. Therefore, I am looking to get a smaller Écritoire with just one single pocket, as a grab and go work bag.  Anyways, thank you so much for your reply and have a  wonderful day!
> 
> PS: I will post a pic of the Écritoire, so everyone can enjoy the beauty of it with me!



Here is a photo of the model. It was surprising because I expected maybe something made of paper. But what arrived was something almost usable. It even included the mechanism to adjust the strap!

Good luck! Hope you are able to have your dream bag created.


----------



## belhomme

boulderv1 said:


> Here is a photo of the model. It was surprising because I expected maybe something made of paper. But what arrived was something almost usable. It even included the mechanism to adjust the strap!
> 
> Good luck! Hope you are able to have your dream bag created.


Oh wow! That is really amazing!
 Hermes never fails to disappoint! Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Pinkie*

Guys you rule


----------



## okiern1981

Casual Wednesday with Ultraviolet B35 Togo


----------



## perthhermes

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3868081
> 
> 
> Casual Wednesday with Ultraviolet B35 Togo


and i was expecting a parody of me!


----------



## okiern1981

perthhermes said:


> and i was expecting a parody of me!



Gotta give me something to work with first...jeez!  I’m fabulous, not a miracle worker! [emoji41]


----------



## perthhermes

okiern1981 said:


> Gotta give me something to work with first...jeez!  I’m fabulous, not a miracle worker! [emoji41]


hahahah true dat!! I shall endeavour O'fabulous one!


----------



## belhomme

Hello! 
So I've been reading on instagram that some stores are offering the Kelly Depeche (my fav H bag) as a PO again (it was discontinued in 2014). This is very exciting news, but I don't know if it is true, for my store is only available thru SO. I am heading to Paris soon, so if they are offering it as a PO, I plan on asking for it during my leather appointment (I pray for a Black KD34 in Lisse Porosus and GHW!* So has anyone been offered a KD in their store as a PO during the last couple months?
*
Thanks in Advance!

While I wait for my HG bag, I will share a pic of my SO KD (38, Noir and Etoupe with Brushed Gold HW) and B35 in Vermillion with PHW.


----------



## bagidiotic

belhomme said:


> Hello!
> So I've been reading on instagram that some stores are offering the Kelly Depeche (my fav H bag) as a PO again (it was discontinued in 2014). This is very exciting news, but I don't know if it is true, for my store is only available thru SO. I am heading to Paris soon, so if they are offering it as a PO, I plan on asking for it during my leather appointment (I pray for a Black KD34 in Lisse Porosus and GHW!* So has anyone been offered a KD in their store as a PO during the last couple months?
> *
> Thanks in Advance!
> 
> While I wait for my HG bag, I will share a pic of my SO KD (38, Noir and Etoupe with Brushed Gold HW) and B35 in Vermillion with PHW.


Yes KD is thru so only currently


----------



## okiern1981

Lunch with MoMo


----------



## Tony Yang

belhomme said:


> Hello!
> So I've been reading on instagram that some stores are offering the Kelly Depeche (my fav H bag) as a PO again (it was discontinued in 2014). This is very exciting news, but I don't know if it is true, for my store is only available thru SO. I am heading to Paris soon, so if they are offering it as a PO, I plan on asking for it during my leather appointment (I pray for a Black KD34 in Lisse Porosus and GHW!* So has anyone been offered a KD in their store as a PO during the last couple months?
> *
> Thanks in Advance!
> 
> While I wait for my HG bag, I will share a pic of my SO KD (38, Noir and Etoupe with Brushed Gold HW) and B35 in Vermillion with PHW.



Yep, saw an all epsom one in store actually! was surprised it's back. Btw I was wondering, what's the maximum size the KD come in? 38? also does it carry a 15" laptop safely or would you not recommend it?

and also has there ever been a Barenia KD?


----------



## okiern1981

Bag change!  Classic orange d’H for a run to the beach!


----------



## danny123

Tony Yang said:


> Yep, saw an all epsom one in store actually! was surprised it's back. Btw I was wondering, what's the maximum size the KD come in? 38? also does it carry a 15" laptop safely or would you not recommend it?
> 
> and also has there ever been a Barenia KD?


if an hermes briefcase can't hold a laptop i would be very worried...
i use my laptop in all my bags, including H, and it has never been a problem


----------



## Tony Yang

danny123 said:


> if an hermes briefcase can't hold a laptop i would be very worried...
> i use my laptop in all my bags, including H, and it has never been a problem



I ask since I've seen many posts recommending to not put larger laptops into the Kelly. Both the KD and Kelly have the same handle design so was wondering.


----------



## perthhermes

Tony Yang said:


> I ask since I've seen many posts recommending to not put larger laptops into the Kelly. Both the KD and Kelly have the same handle design so was wondering.



I think its more the sag that occurs due to the leather...especially togo.  Mine is in a boxcalf and it doesnt sag inspite of the excessive heavy use.

I think if you google...there are barenia KD; i have never seen on tho.


----------



## Hermezzy

belhomme said:


> Hello!
> So I've been reading on instagram that some stores are offering the Kelly Depeche (my fav H bag) as a PO again (it was discontinued in 2014). This is very exciting news, but I don't know if it is true, for my store is only available thru SO. I am heading to Paris soon, so if they are offering it as a PO, I plan on asking for it during my leather appointment (I pray for a Black KD34 in Lisse Porosus and GHW!* So has anyone been offered a KD in their store as a PO during the last couple months?
> *
> Thanks in Advance!
> 
> While I wait for my HG bag, I will share a pic of my SO KD (38, Noir and Etoupe with Brushed Gold HW) and B35 in Vermillion with PHW.


Gorgeous.  That KD, in particular, is an absolute revelation...


----------



## PJW5813

perthhermes said:


> I think its more the sag that occurs due to the leather...especially togo.  Mine is in a boxcalf and it doesnt sag inspite of the excessive heavy use.
> 
> I think if you google...there are barenia KD; i have never seen on tho.



It feels to me that there is a supporting bar running under the SaD handle.
The SaD handle is much less wide than the handbag style.

It's really good to see this 'rested' style appearing again.
It would be good if it has the double ring handle fixtures.


----------



## belhomme

Tony Yang said:


> Yep, saw an all epsom one in store actually! was surprised it's back. Btw I was wondering, what's the maximum size the KD come in? 38? also does it carry a 15" laptop safely or would you not recommend it?
> 
> and also has there ever been a Barenia KD?




You saw one at the SF store? May I ask what color, hw, size and when? Dying to expand my KD collection.
I have/had both the 34 and 38cm and the 38 fits my Mac 15 Retina perfectly but I don't rly recommend it b/c with epsom the bottom of the bag sags a lot with the weight of the laptop.. I believe the max size (and the most common) is 38 and i don't know if there is a barenia version available, but I know there is box for sure!


----------



## Wooloo_85

Out of the gym and headed to work!


----------



## VertBronze

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3869146
> 
> 
> Bag change!  Classic orange d’H for a run to the beach!



Is that a B25 being used as a bag organizer in a B40?


----------



## VertBronze

Wooloo_85 said:


> Out of the gym and headed to work!



Is carrying a HAC what gives you those guns?  Just carrying my B40s wears me out haha.


----------



## okiern1981

VertBronze said:


> Is that a B25 being used as a bag organizer in a B40?



Close!  It’s a B25 being used as a bag organizer in a B35!  Lol


----------



## bagidiotic

Wooloo_85 said:


> Out of the gym and headed to work!


Cool [emoji41]


----------



## [vogue]

Any guys here have a Kelly 32? Thoughts on the size? Too small for someone 6ft 1?


----------



## feifei123

[vogue] said:


> Any guys here have a Kelly 32? Thoughts on the size? Too small for someone 6ft 1?


I'm around 6'1 as well, I have three kelly 40, which are perfect "big bag" for me. Also I have two kelly 28 which I wear crossbody using other straps to look "cute". 
I think 32 is somehow an awkward size for me. I either go small or go big.


----------



## okiern1981

[vogue] said:


> Any guys here have a Kelly 32? Thoughts on the size? Too small for someone 6ft 1?



I have two of them.  I like my 32s, and can fit everything i need in a day in them.  Not sure how they’ll work with your height, but then again things like that don’t really bother me.  It’s more important for it to fit what I need in it, and be somewhat practical for me to like.


----------



## Wooloo_85

VertBronze said:


> Is carrying a HAC what gives you those guns?  Just carrying my B40s wears me out haha.



To be honest, it's really quite the workout...lol. I'm used to heavier bags, but all the rest of them straps when I need to give my arms a break...


----------



## [vogue]

Thank you feifei123 and okiern1981!


----------



## perthhermes

[vogue] said:


> Any guys here have a Kelly 32? Thoughts on the size? Too small for someone 6ft 1?



Im 6 feet 1 and fat and i even think the kelly 40 is a bit small. I usually use a kelly 50 (until i ran it over with my suv And cant find a replacement 50). I personally think k32 it will be too small.

Oh cld you post or PM some photos of you with the k40? Maybe its in my head!


----------



## VertBronze

okiern1981 said:


> Close!  It’s a B25 being used as a bag organizer in a B35!  Lol



Wonderfully decadent. I'm tempted to get a B25 now!  If you have the mini Birkin from a few years ago you could have the Russian nesting dolls of Birkins!


----------



## Tony Yang

Hermes marine matte alligator mc2 Copernic Wallet on the Sac Ecritoire bag:

Black and white photo taken with Leica Q


One thing I love about Hermes, they use the most precious part of the exotic skin, the belly line and do it horizontally across the wallet, effectively using the entire alligator or croc. Lesser brands try to save the skin more by using the alligator skin belly vertically so they can produce multiple wallets with one skin.


----------



## Nerja

Tony Yang said:


> Hermes marine matte alligator mc2 Copernic Wallet on the Sac Ecritoire bag:
> 
> Black and white photo taken with Leica Q
> View attachment 3871182


Gorgeous photo! It could be an editorial shot for a magazine.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Spent a fine day with the red.


----------



## [vogue]

Okiern: Have you got a modelling pic of the 32?


----------



## navicular

Tony Yang said:


> Hermes marine matte alligator mc2 Copernic Wallet on the Sac Ecritoire bag:
> 
> Black and white photo taken with Leica Q
> View attachment 3871182
> 
> One thing I love about Hermes, they use the most precious part of the exotic skin, the belly line and do it horizontally across the wallet, effectively using the entire alligator or croc. Lesser brands try to save the skin more by using the alligator skin belly vertically so they can produce multiple wallets with one skin.



Love this! Do u mind posting more pictures of your wallet please?


----------



## okiern1981

[vogue] said:


> Okiern: Have you got a modelling pic of the 32?



There’s a horrible one here from back in June of this year.  I look like a victim of a hit and run...well, essentially I was at the time.  I’ll try and quote it for ya!


----------



## okiern1981

[vogue] said:


> Okiern: Have you got a modelling pic of the 32?


 
It’s page 385 on this forum, from may 27 of this year


----------



## Tony Yang

navicular said:


> Love this! Do u mind posting more pictures of your wallet please?



Here's one I posted in another thread half a year ago:


----------



## xsimplicity

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Spent a fine day with the red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871201



Gorgeous! What’s the name of this red?


----------



## boulderv1

Tony Yang said:


> Hermes marine matte alligator mc2 Copernic Wallet on the Sac Ecritoire bag:
> 
> Black and white photo taken with Leica Q
> View attachment 3871182
> 
> One thing I love about Hermes, they use the most precious part of the exotic skin, the belly line and do it horizontally across the wallet, effectively using the entire alligator or croc. Lesser brands try to save the skin more by using the alligator skin belly vertically so they can produce multiple wallets with one skin.



stunning


----------



## qubed

New Cityback 30 Éclat in Bleu Indigo / Bordeaux on the EU website:


----------



## Tony Yang

qubed said:


> New Cityback 30 Éclat in Bleu Indigo / Bordeaux on the EU website:
> 
> View attachment 3874238
> 
> View attachment 3874239
> 
> View attachment 3874240
> 
> View attachment 3874241
> 
> View attachment 3874242



hmm...I quite like this color combo! however did you know the cityback is now available for SO for a custom color combo. It's 2 colors, and in the exact color pattern as the one here. 

Sadly no Barenia options for SO Cityback.


----------



## Lostinlondon

Tony Yang said:


> hmm...I quite like this color combo! however did you know the cityback is now available for SO for a custom color combo. It's 2 colors, and in the exact color pattern as the one here.
> 
> Sadly no Barenia options for SO Cityback.



But then how long do you need to wait... I really like those bicolour CityBack. Mine looks soooo boring now...


----------



## danny123

qubed said:


> New Cityback 30 Éclat in Bleu Indigo / Bordeaux on the EU website:
> 
> View attachment 3874238
> 
> View attachment 3874239
> 
> View attachment 3874240
> 
> View attachment 3874241
> 
> View attachment 3874242



Saw this earlier today, sooo nice and special !! 




Lostinlondon said:


> But then how long do you need to wait... I really like those bicolour CityBack. Mine looks soooo boring now...



Your CityBack looks fantastic. Yes, the bicolours are fun and special, but yours is classic and more "clean", and it's certainly not  boring!!!


----------



## danny123

this is new to the EU website as well, the CitySlide
i like this and it seems like it would fit a lot , vvery handy bag


----------



## Tony Yang

danny123 said:


> this is new to the EU website as well, the CitySlide
> i like this and it seems like it would fit a lot , vvery handy bag


I wonder if this fits a camera. I've been looking for a high quality camera bag for some time


----------



## binkone

Tony Yang said:


> I wonder if this fits a camera. I've been looking for a high quality camera bag for some time



Easily... I was contemplating using this as a travel messenger and for my camera as well


----------



## okiern1981

Out and about with Evie!  Have a great day all!


----------



## Louis74

Bolide Relax 45 in black sikkim leather and a "And the Winner is" scarf  for an overnight trip.


----------



## perthhermes

Just picked up

Birkin30 GHW sauge
Shiny alligator bleu saphir MC2 euclide


----------



## obsessedwhermes

perthhermes said:


> Just picked up
> 
> Birkin30 GHW sauge
> Shiny alligator bleu saphir MC2 euclide



Love your B30!! Gorgeous new color!!


----------



## okiern1981

perthhermes said:


> Just picked up
> 
> Birkin30 GHW sauge
> Shiny alligator bleu saphir MC2 euclide



Congrats!  Is it going to be a daily use or???


----------



## perthhermes

okiern1981 said:


> Congrats!  Is it going to be a daily use or???


No. Its going up on my wall as another artpiece,like all the other non Hac(40/50) and kelly (40/50). Better than a painting!


----------



## okiern1981

perthhermes said:


> No. Its going up on my wall as another artpiece,like all the other non Hac(40/50) and kelly (40/50). Better than a painting!



I’m figuring out how to parody your artistry....


----------



## [vogue]

Does anyone here have a Victoria II? Thinking of getting one! Thoughts?


----------



## Yoshi1296

[vogue] said:


> Does anyone here have a Victoria II? Thinking of getting one! Thoughts?



I do! It's my only hermes bag but I really love it! The Clemence leather is so soft and smudgy and the bag does hold a ton. It's also pretty light compared to other Hermes bags I've handled.


----------



## [vogue]

Yoshi1296 said:


> I do! It's my only hermes bag but I really love it! The Clemence leather is so soft and smudgy and the bag does hold a ton. It's also pretty light compared to other Hermes bags I've handled.



Oh please could you post some modelling shots?


----------



## perthhermes

[vogue] said:


> Does anyone here have a Victoria II? Thinking of getting one! Thoughts?


Yes- i have a norm victoria II and one travel size. Fantastic!


----------



## perthhermes

okiern1981 said:


> I’m figuring out how to parody your artistry....



Soooo looking forward to it!!! Hahahah
You are a total hoot!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Me (right) with Clic H and my best friend with belt and CDC. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Me (right) with Clic H and my best friend with belt and CDC.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



I love all the colors in this picture! Aesthetically pleasing!


----------



## okiern1981

Something you all don’t know about me:  I have a thing for cars...particularly Lexus.  Specifically the LS (only up to 2006...it got ugly after the 2006 model year).  Introducing Blue Lin B25 in a 1998 LS 400 palm beach edition 
	

		
			
		

		
	




*sorry bout pic quality...bad signal today*


----------



## Yoshi1296

okiern1981 said:


> Something you all don’t know about me:  I have a thing for cars...particularly Lexus.  Specifically the LS (only up to 2006...it got ugly after the 2006 model year).  Introducing Blue Lin B25 in a 1998 LS 400 palm beach edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883607
> 
> 
> *sorry bout pic quality...bad signal today*



Love the pic! I have this weird obsession with Toyota Corollas lol. I'm not a big person on cars. But handbags on the other hand...[emoji102]


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Yoshi1296 said:


> I love all the colors in this picture! Aesthetically pleasing!


----------



## Yoshi1296

[vogue] said:


> Oh please could you post some modelling shots?



I'm sorry I don't have any modeling shots but I do have a pic of my bag


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Me (right) with Clic H and my best friend with belt and CDC.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



Did you guys just a photoshoot with a fashion magazine?? You guys look so cool!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

obsessedwhermes said:


> Did you guys just a photoshoot with a fashion magazine?? You guys look so cool!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Haha. Thanks, obsessedhermes. Far from a photo shoot - having shaved ice at a desert place lol.


----------



## [vogue]

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm sorry I don't have any modeling shots but I do have a pic of my bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883831
> View attachment 3883832



Thank you so much! I’m looking for one at the moment! Seems like the London stores are quite low on them...


----------



## Yoshi1296

[vogue] said:


> Thank you so much! I’m looking for one at the moment! Seems like the London stores are quite low on them...



You could try the bag on in store and then order the color you want online if it is available. I really love the suede one they have! So rare!


----------



## Hermezzy

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Me (right) with Clic H and my best friend with belt and CDC.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.


Looking great fellas!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Hermezzy said:


> Looking great fellas!


----------



## perthhermes

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Me (right) with Clic H and my best friend with belt and CDC.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



On point guys!!


----------



## [vogue]

Yoshi1296 said:


> You could try the bag on in store and then order the color you want online if it is available. I really love the suede one they have! So rare!



Oh suede. Got a pic? Maybe Togo or clemence will be a better choice for me as it’s often raining here and I want the V to be a workhorse... the UK web store only has “shrimp” colour in stock!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

perthhermes said:


> On point guys!!



Thanks, buddy.


----------



## Yoshi1296

[vogue] said:


> Oh suede. Got a pic? Maybe Togo or clemence will be a better choice for me as it’s often raining here and I want the V to be a workhorse... the UK web store only has “shrimp” colour in stock!



Mine is Clemence which I love! It's softer than Togo which I personally like.


----------



## rufusteddy

Hac40


----------



## rufusteddy

Steve 37 and barda


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Me with a brown triple-wrap Hapi bracelet (paired with Bottega belt).

Best friend with a chocolate brown Hermes belt (paired with Bottega bracelet).


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermes Toronto flagship Reopening Party on Tuesday! Beautiful store!
After having bubbly at the store - we moved on to Brickwork for a winter wonderland party... with Drake as our special musical guest! 
Chatting over a glass of champagne with Hermes USA CEO Mr R Chevaz ... friendly and relaxed atmosphere!


----------



## okiern1981

Haven’t posted in here lately, I hope all is well with everyone!  Up super early today to see a man about this bloody shoulder, but first a visit from the Doctor and a Darlek.  @perthhermes...I’ve not forgotten about your satire, just making sure it’s perfectly wicked for you!


----------



## the walker

nice stuffs, I like watches..


----------



## perthhermes

okiern1981 said:


> Haven’t posted in here lately, I hope all is well with everyone!  Up super early today to see a man about this bloody shoulder, but first a visit from the Doctor and a Darlek.  @perthhermes...I’ve not forgotten about your satire, just making sure it’s perfectly wicked for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898883




hahah thanks @okiern1981 ! looking forward to it!


----------



## Ruxby

Hi guys! I like to introduce you my preluv Evelyne I GM in Malachite Ardennes. Thank You


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 3899531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I like to introduce you my preluv Evelyne I GM in Malachite Ardennes. Thank You



Love the color. Very cool. You should share modeled shots.


----------



## Ruxby

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Love the color. Very cool. You should share modeled shots.



Be careful what you wish for because you might just get it


----------



## Ruxby

window shopping with evy


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 3901542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> window shopping with evy


Looks good on u


----------



## okiern1981

On Sundays we wear orange!  #meangirlswhodontwearpink


----------



## kristyw

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm sorry I don't have any modeling shots but I do have a pic of my bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883831
> View attachment 3883832



First time to this thread... My first H was also a Victoria! Love the color of yours!  It's so underrated really but to me, it's a great bag for traveling and very classic!


----------



## Yoshi1296

kristyw said:


> First time to this thread... My first H was also a Victoria! Love the color of yours!  It's so underrated really but to me, it's a great bag for traveling and very classic!



Thank you! I definitely agree with you! The Clemence leather on this bag is wonderful!


----------



## doves75

Sandia Exchange listed Birkin 40 in Chèvre on eBay. For some reason I can’t paste the link. 
The pic below.


----------



## navicular

Sharing some pics from IG whilst I await the arrival of my own SO sac a depeches 27


----------



## Sycomore

navicular said:


> Sharing some pics from IG whilst I await the arrival of my own SO sac a depeches 27



Are you buying yours from Paris? 
I’m loving the size, I had no idea it existed. So beautiful!


----------



## navicular

Sycomore said:


> Are you buying yours from Paris?
> I’m loving the size, I had no idea it existed. So beautiful!



Hello  
No I'm not. I'll be getting it in my home store in Singapore. I briefly talked about my SO experience here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ng-their-hermes.377429/page-546#post-31769244

I love the size too. It's a discontinued size that's currently only available via SO. Or so says my SM. 
I'll be using it as a clutch style..


----------



## castiel

Having a glass of pamplemousse pressé @Hermès Maison Shanghai with Mr. B, lol


----------



## castiel

Mr. B was taking a rest @Lingering Garden of Suzhou


----------



## Hermezzy

navicular said:


> Sharing some pics from IG whilst I await the arrival of my own SO sac a depeches 27
> 
> View attachment 3907089
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907090
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907091


You look GREAT!!!! Love the pics!


----------



## Hermezzy

castiel said:


> Having a glass of pamplemousse pressé @Hermès Maison Shanghai with Mr. B, lol


Gorgeous pic- and the drink looks delectable...


----------



## Hermezzy

navicular said:


> View attachment 3858251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, my SO experience was beyond amazing!! I truly hope each of you gets to experience it at some point.
> 
> The leather coffret, aside from housing the leather swatches and thread options, is a treasure trove of background information on each colour and leather Hermes offers.
> 
> I was bumped however that sombrero was not a leather option for an SO sac a depeches for this cycle.
> 
> Regardless, I was beyond thrilled that the 27cm SaD was available for order - I had always wanted this size for use as a clutch but had been told that it was discontinued in the regular inventory.
> 
> And so, after an hour of deliberation, I decided that for my first SO, I would create a sac a depeches 27 with single gusset in black togo with brushed PHW and gris mouette contrast stitching.
> 
> The combination is subdued but very Hermes in my opinion. The SaD has a lot of frontal stitching which will be highlighted handsomely by the GM contrast stitch. Additionally, the grey would complement the brushed PHW nicely.
> 
> Imagine this
> 
> View attachment 3858256
> 
> 
> With this:
> 
> View attachment 3858255
> 
> 
> And so the wait begins........


Gorgeous choices- very masculine, understated, but, at the same time, so special.  And that horseshoe stamp will be the icing on the cake!


----------



## Tony Yang

Hermes Bearn Compact in Braise/Ember Alligator. It's so insanely hard to find a Bearn compact in alligator!


----------



## Pinkie*

Guys You Are fantastic


----------



## Hermezzy

Tony Yang said:


> Hermes Bearn Compact in Braise/Ember Alligator. It's so insanely hard to find a Bearn compact in alligator!


An exquisite piece that is riveting to behold...I can't stop staring!  Bravo!!


----------



## navicular

Hermezzy said:


> You look GREAT!!!! Love the pics!



That isn’t me! It’s of someone else on IG with a similar bag


----------



## navicular

My SM asked me down to the store to present me with this Christmas gift. It’s the tiniest and cutest orange box I’ve seen !!

Any guesses as to what’s inside?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Tony Yang said:


> Hermes Bearn Compact in Braise/Ember Alligator. It's so insanely hard to find a Bearn compact in alligator!



Congrats!! For some reason, I find the wallets to be so much more fascinating and fun to use than the bags! SLGs are always my #1 obsession and your Bearn is simply fabulous!


----------



## Tony Yang

Yoshi1296 said:


> Congrats!! For some reason, I find the wallets to be so much more fascinating and fun to use than the bags! SLGs are always my #1 obsession and your Bearn is simply fabulous!



Thanks! Agreed. I think it's because you carry a wallet with you 24/7 and bags are used usually less. Another thing I love about the Bear Compact over the Bearn is it's more masculine since it's an actual billfold wallet vs a long coat wallet like the normal Bearn.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Tony Yang said:


> Thanks! Agreed. I think it's because you carry a wallet with you 24/7 and bags are used usually less. Another thing I love about the Bear Compact over the Bearn is it's more masculine since it's an actual billfold wallet vs a long coat wallet like the normal Bearn.



Yeah wallets are always with you and as it ages I feel like it tells a story! 

I'm thinking between a compact Bearn or a compact Constance.


----------



## navicular

Merry Christmas !!

The tiny box contains a pebble of leather in bleu nuit which serves as a tape measure as well as a paperweight. Years ago, I recall seeing this item in store but it’s since been discontinued and am very happy to have received it as a gift from my SA/SM







The second box is a present to myself and my first piece of H silver - the chain d’ancre punk brooch which I will use as a lapel pin


----------



## Hermezzy

navicular said:


> Merry Christmas !!
> 
> The tiny box contains a pebble of leather in bleu nuit which serves as a tape measure as well as a paperweight. Years ago, I recall seeing this item in store but it’s since been discontinued and am very happy to have received it as a gift from my SA/SM
> 
> View attachment 3915109
> View attachment 3915110
> View attachment 3915111
> View attachment 3915112
> 
> 
> The second box is a present to myself and my first piece of H silver - the chain d’ancre punk brooch which I will use as a lapel pin
> 
> View attachment 3915108


Very nice!  I LOVE the tape measure!  I remember seeing those many years ago and am thrilled to see another again.  Have they been re-issued or is this something that was only available to your SA/SM?


----------



## navicular

Hermezzy said:


> Very nice!  I LOVE the tape measure!  I remember seeing those many years ago and am thrilled to see another again.  Have they been re-issued or is this something that was only available to your SA/SM?



Thank you.
Honestly I have no idea; it would be nice if they were! My local store has a curated selection of items for gifting to clients, all stamped with the words, ‘Le sense de l’objet’. I have seen a small card case in malachite posted on IG a few days ago


----------



## belhomme

My Christmas Gift to myself!! The Sac Ecritoire!!! I was hesitant because of the bag's unique structure but a lot of people recommend it, so I decided to take a shot!! Happy Holidays, everyone!!


----------



## pretty99

Gorgeous citypack 27, eclat indigo/Bordeaux 
I need some understated piece in my life


----------



## miah100

Recent shots of my Jypsiere 34 (getting a lot of use this Winter), Jige elan, and my new Eperon d’Or bandanna 140 shawl. 



And finally.... Santa was good to me this year. Wearing B35 and Fall 17’ paddock boot. Reveal soon to follow.


----------



## Hermezzy

miah100 said:


> View attachment 3915694
> 
> View attachment 3915695
> 
> View attachment 3915696
> 
> View attachment 3915697
> 
> View attachment 3915698
> 
> 
> Recent shots of my Jypsiere 34 (getting a lot of use this Winter), Jige elan, and my new Eperon d’Or bandanna 140 shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3915699
> 
> And finally.... Santa was good to me this year. Wearing B35 and Fall 17’ paddock boot. Reveal soon to follow.


Gorgeous, incredibly chic photos!  I love all of your selections----just splendid!  Do you find that your 34 Jypsiere can carry a laptop and papers/files? ....or do you use it mainly for smaller, non 8.5x11 things?


----------



## miah100

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous, incredibly chic photos!  I love all of your selections----just splendid!  Do you find that your 34 Jypsiere can carry a laptop and papers/files? ....or do you use it mainly for smaller, non 8.5x11 things?



j34 is the perfect size for my 13” MacBook and files, he’s the perfect work companion.


----------



## boulderv1

Couldn’t resist the Wallago Cabine 53. Taking him out on his first excursion.


----------



## Ruxby

a little Christmas gift for Lucy box-leather tote


----------



## Louis74

boulderv1 said:


> Couldn’t resist the Wallago Cabine 53. Taking him out on his first excursion.



That’s a beauty ! Never seen or heard of that bag before.


----------



## alterego

navicular said:


> Merry Christmas !!
> 
> The tiny box contains a pebble of leather in bleu nuit which serves as a tape measure as well as a paperweight. Years ago, I recall seeing this item in store but it’s since been discontinued and am very happy to have received it as a gift from my SA/SM
> 
> View attachment 3915109
> View attachment 3915110
> View attachment 3915111
> View attachment 3915112
> 
> 
> The second box is a present to myself and my first piece of H silver - the chain d’ancre punk brooch which I will use as a lapel pin
> 
> View attachment 3915108



That lapel pin is very chic!


----------



## Ruxby

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 3916138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little Christmas gift for Lucy box-leather tote



it's a little blue horsey charm; his tail is quite wild and spikey


----------



## howardu09

Traveling with my HAC 40


----------



## Hermezzy

howardu09 said:


> Traveling with my HAC 40
> View attachment 3916852
> View attachment 3916853


Love this bag and LOVE your style!  Thank you for your postings over the years...I always enjoy them!


----------



## CookyMonster

Haven't posted in ages & always admired your cool styles rocking H!
Anyway here's my current daily workhorse, can you tell it's a tgm? Light, roomy, slouchy & fits over my shoulder


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hey y'all! Does anyone have the long citizen twill with the zip compartment? If so, how is it? What do you guys think? Also, if you had to choose a color, which would you choose? So far, I LOVE the etain but the interior of the bleu indigo is really gorgeous. Thanks so much!!


----------



## danny123

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hey y'all! Does anyone have the long citizen twill with the zip compartment? If so, how is it? What do you guys think? Also, if you had to choose a color, which would you choose? So far, I LOVE the etain but the interior of the bleu indigo is really gorgeous. Thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 3917540
> View attachment 3917541


I don’t have this style of citizen twill, but I have to warn you: the card slots stretch out very easily. I only have one card in my card slots and after like a year or so of using it my cards fall out quite easily, super annoying, and I’m guessing the same will happen with this style since the card slots are the same. I have the billfold wallet version.


----------



## Yoshi1296

danny123 said:


> I don’t have this style of citizen twill, but I have to warn you: the card slots stretch out very easily. I only have one card in my card slots and after like a year or so of using it my cards fall out quite easily, super annoying, and I’m guessing the same will happen with this style since the card slots are the same. I have the billfold wallet version.



Hey! Thanks for the help!! I used to own the billfold version actually and felt the same way which is why I sold it. I have the tiny cardholder version too and that one works just fine though. I'm starting to think why the billfolds may have that issue with the excessive stretching? Definitely weird.


----------



## danny123

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hey! Thanks for the help!! I used to own the billfold version actually and felt the same way which is why I sold it. I have the tiny cardholder version too and that one works just fine though. I'm starting to think why the billfolds may have that issue with the excessive stretching? Definitely weird.


Interesting that the card holder works fine. Strange  I hope the long wallet is fine then. '
And to answer your original question, both colours are very nice and either would be a good choice. I think I would go for etain because navy wallets are more "ordinary". 

I've been thinking about this wallet as well. It seems very useful and also very stylish !!


----------



## Yoshi1296

danny123 said:


> Interesting that the card holder works fine. Strange  I hope the long wallet is fine then. '
> And to answer your original question, both colours are very nice and either would be a good choice. I think I would go for etain because navy wallets are more "ordinary".
> 
> I've been thinking about this wallet as well. It seems very useful and also very stylish !!



I'm gonna try it out in the store and see how it is before I get. As for the color, I was thinking the same as you but the bleu might age better so idk. 

You should totally get it! We can be twinsies! But actually, let me see how it is and then you get it so that you don't end up spending your money if it is not that great. The thing I love about this wallet is that it has no hardware or closures on the outside, no fuss, just good ol soft and smooth swift leather![emoji7][emoji7]

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Meta

@Yoshi1296, @MYH recently purchased a Citizen Twill long wallet. Perhaps she'll chime in on how it's been working out for her.


----------



## Louis74

It's so cold today! I am wearing my H Tressé muffler/scarf (cashmere/silk bleu ocean/bleu ciel) with my black Clou de Selle gloves.


----------



## Yoshi1296

weN84 said:


> @Yoshi1296, @MYH recently purchased a Citizen Twill long wallet. Perhaps she'll chime in on how it's been working out for her.



Wow thanks!! Hopefully she replies. Thank you!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Actually, what do y'all think of this one? I kinda like this too.


----------



## gracekelly

Yoshi1296 said:


> Actually, what do y'all think of this one? I kinda like this too.
> View attachment 3918270
> View attachment 3918272


I love this wallet!  This is just the kind of wallet my DH likes to carry.  Not too big, just enough CC slots and super nice hardware.


----------



## Yoshi1296

gracekelly said:


> I love this wallet!  This is just the kind of wallet my DH likes to carry.  Not too big, just enough CC slots and super nice hardware.



I really like this too! I just hope there's more pockets as I tend to carry cash and some other notes and receipts with me.


----------



## gracekelly

Yoshi1296 said:


> I really like this too! I just hope there's more pockets as I tend to carry cash and some other notes and receipts with me.


Oh, hmmmm...then this may not be the wallet for you.  I think it is just for a few bills (cash) and some credit cards.  It is what I call a minimalist wallet.  When I purchased the Bearn several years ago, I put my wallet on a diet and trimmed down what I was carrying because I did not want to over stuff it.  To be fair, I moved the extra cards to a zippy case and also will stick a receipt in there as well.  You can cheat like that if you are carrying a bag.  You may have to rethink and find something larger.


----------



## Yoshi1296

gracekelly said:


> Oh, hmmmm...then this may not be the wallet for you.  I think it is just for a few bills (cash) and some credit cards.  It is what I call a minimalist wallet.  When I purchased the Bearn several years ago, I put my wallet on a diet and trimmed down what I was carrying because I did not want to over stuff it.  To be fair, I moved the extra cards to a zippy case and also will stick a receipt in there as well.  You can cheat like that if you are carrying a bag.  You may have to rethink and find something larger.



Yeah I think I may have to go for the larger citizen twill wallet. I could put the rest of the stuff somewhere else I guess, but I like to have everything in one place. And also, I tend to carry just my wallet and phone around most times. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MYH

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hey y'all! Does anyone have the long citizen twill with the zip compartment? If so, how is it? What do you guys think? Also, if you had to choose a color, which would you choose? So far, I LOVE the etain but the interior of the bleu indigo is really gorgeous. Thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 3917540
> View attachment 3917541



Hey darling! I have the wallet you are asking about. I have it in blue Zanzibar cause I love bright colors in slgs. It has been working great for me. What other info would you like to know? Do you want additional pics?


----------



## Yoshi1296

MYH said:


> Hey darling! I have the wallet you are asking about. I have it in blue Zanzibar cause I love bright colors in slgs. It has been working great for me. What other info would you like to know? Do you want additional pics?



Hey!!! Thank you so much for reaching out!! I'd love to see pics if you don't mind (bleu zanzibar is STUNNING!) Also, have you ever had to worry about cards falling out of the slot? And just details on your experience so far and how you use it. Also, can you fit your phone in it? Because sometimes I like to just throw my phone into my wallet and just grab that and go. 

Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## MYH

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hey!!! Thank you so much for reaching out!! I'd love to see pics if you don't mind (bleu zanzibar is STUNNING!) Also, have you ever had to worry about cards falling out of the slot? And just details on your experience so far and how you use it. Also, can you fit your phone in it? Because sometimes I like to just throw my phone into my wallet and just grab that and go.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!!


No problem! Happy to help. To answer your questions,
No, the slots are really tight. In fact, I have to shove my cards in there. So no, I don’t feel like the cards will ever fall out. Yes, the iPhone fits in the wallet. It does cause kind of make an imprint though from the outside cause the phone is a little too thick. I wouldn’t keep it in there all the time. Maybe just for a short while. The phone in my pics is an iPhone X.  There are also two additional slots for bills if you use the main one for your phone. The zip coin compartment won’t hold a ton of change. I think it would stretch out the space and I would feel uncomfortable with that. I would probably put max 10 coins in there.


----------



## MYH

Mine is evercolor leather btw. I’m squeamish about Swift in wallets. And I also love that there’s no fussy hardware or closure.


----------



## averagejoe

MYH said:


> No problem! Happy to help. To answer your questions,
> No, the slots are really tight. In fact, I have to shove my cards in there. So no, I don’t feel like the cards will ever fall out. Yes, the iPhone fits in the wallet. It does cause kind of make an imprint though from the outside cause the phone is a little too thick. I wouldn’t keep it in there all the time. Maybe just for a short while. The phone in my pics is an iPhone X.  There are also two additional slots for bills if you use the main one for your phone. The zip coin compartment won’t hold a ton of change. I think it would stretch out the space and I would feel uncomfortable with that. I would probably put max 10 coins in there.
> 
> View attachment 3918438
> 
> View attachment 3918439
> 
> View attachment 3918434
> 
> View attachment 3918435
> 
> View attachment 3918436
> 
> View attachment 3918437
> 
> View attachment 3918433


The colour is gorgeous!


----------



## Yoshi1296

MYH said:


> No problem! Happy to help. To answer your questions,
> No, the slots are really tight. In fact, I have to shove my cards in there. So no, I don’t feel like the cards will ever fall out. Yes, the iPhone fits in the wallet. It does cause kind of make an imprint though from the outside cause the phone is a little too thick. I wouldn’t keep it in there all the time. Maybe just for a short while. The phone in my pics is an iPhone X.  There are also two additional slots for bills if you use the main one for your phone. The zip coin compartment won’t hold a ton of change. I think it would stretch out the space and I would feel uncomfortable with that. I would probably put max 10 coins in there.
> 
> View attachment 3918438
> 
> View attachment 3918439
> 
> View attachment 3918434
> 
> View attachment 3918435
> 
> View attachment 3918436
> 
> View attachment 3918437
> 
> View attachment 3918433





MYH said:


> Mine is evercolor leather btw. I’m squeamish about Swift in wallets. And I also love that there’s no fussy hardware or closure.



Wow its gorgeous! I think we have a winner MYH! I'm gonna get this wallet! The bleu zanzibar is stunning. And I'm glad the card slots are tighter, that is a huge plus for me because in the billfold version I had, the card slots were super loose and made me a bit anxious while using. I don't think I will be slipping my phone in much anyways so that won't be an issue for me but I like that I have the option if I need to. Evercolor is definitely a nice leather so I'm gonna go to the store and see what my SA has there for me to choose from.

Thank you SO much MYH!! You're the best and I really appreciate the help! Can't wait to be "wallet twins" with you haha!


----------



## MYH

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow its gorgeous! I think we have a winner MYH! I'm gonna get this wallet! The bleu zanzibar is stunning. And I'm glad the card slots are tighter, that is a huge plus for me because in the billfold version I had, the card slots were super loose and made me a bit anxious while using. I don't think I will be slipping my phone in much anyways so that won't be an issue for me but I like that I have the option if I need to. Evercolor is definitely a nice leather so I'm gonna go to the store and see what my SA has there for me to choose from.
> 
> Thank you SO much MYH!! You're the best and I really appreciate the help! Can't wait to be "wallet twins" with you haha!



You’re welcome! I do really love it. The other colors I also like are colvert, prune, and Etain.  Just an FYI - I saw about 7 of them in various colors and 5 of them seemed to have some bulges/wrinkles in the leather which seemed very uncharacteristic of Hermes workmanship. But it bothered me so I wouldn’t even consider them. It also seems like the swift ones had this problem more than the Epsom and evercolor ones.


----------



## Yoshi1296

MYH said:


> You’re welcome! I do really love it. The other colors I also like are colvert, prune, and Etain.  Just an FYI - I saw about 7 of them in various colors and 5 of them seemed to have some bulges/wrinkles in the leather which seemed very uncharacteristic of Hermes workmanship. But it bothered me so I wouldn’t even consider them. It also seems like the swift ones had this problem more than the Epsom and evercolor ones.



I'm leaning more towards the Etain so I'm glad you like the color, prune sounds gorgeous too, I need to see that one. I wonder why some of them had the bubble/wrinkle issue though. I agree, totally unlike typical Hermes craftsmanship. I was thinking of ordering online but now I will definitely go in store to avoid getting one of the bubbly/wrinkled ones in the mail. I love swift and I've had wonderful experience with swift in the past. I think I've handled Evercolor once before and loved that too. I think I'm open to both leathers as long I find the color I want.


----------



## boulderv1

Louis74 said:


> That’s a beauty ! Never seen or heard of that bag before.



Thanks! It has flaps on the side which can be unlocked to expand the bag upwards. I will post more photos when packing to go home.


----------



## Bostonjetset

New smiling H pin with a petit h brooch in matte croc and Jonques et Sampans 90cm scarf.


----------



## howardu09

Hermezzy said:


> Love this bag and LOVE your style!  Thank you for your postings over the years...I always enjoy them!


Thank you!!! This is my favorite thread. Love seeing men with so much knowledge about the products.


----------



## howardu09

CookyMonster said:


> View attachment 3917461
> 
> Haven't posted in ages & always admired your cool styles rocking H!
> Anyway here's my current daily workhorse, can you tell it's a tgm? Light, roomy, slouchy & fits over my shoulder


Love this bag!! Bigger is usually better.


----------



## Tony Yang

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hey! Thanks for the help!! I used to own the billfold version actually and felt the same way which is why I sold it. I have the tiny cardholder version too and that one works just fine though. I'm starting to think why the billfolds may have that issue with the excessive stretching? Definitely weird.



I don't think it's the billfold. I have a Hermes Copernic and a Bearn Compact, both are billfolds, and the card slots are super tight. I think it's the card slot design. The Citizen has these card "slits" which might get loose.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Tony Yang said:


> I don't think it's the billfold. I have a Hermes Copernic and a Bearn Compact, both are billfolds, and the card slots are super tight. I think it's the card slot design. The Citizen has these card "slits" which might get loose.



Yup that's what I meant. But for some reason in my cardholder version the slots are super tight. In the billfold citizen twill they were pretty loose and shaky. Not sure why tbh.


----------



## MYH

Bostonjetset said:


> New smiling H pin with a petit h brooch in matte croc and Jonques et Sampans 90cm scarf.
> View attachment 3918741



I love the way you styled your scarf and brooches. Super creative.


----------



## Bostonjetset

MYH said:


> I love the way you styled your scarf and brooches. Super creative.


Aww thank you my dear!!!  XO


----------



## Kitsune711

I think I need some help.  I'm a guy, 28, and I want to get an Hermes bag for myself but I'm not sure which and I have a relatively limited budget (around $6000).  I know, it's not a lot at all sadly...but that's how it goes sometimes.  I usually buy scarves for myself and twilly's but now I think I want to make the transition, something to work towards.  I figure who else could help me but all of you lovely people on here!

I had a nice satchel (40Wx35H) at one point that was my life but I want to upgrade to something a little more glamorous.  Most of the time I used my satchel to carry around my gaming supplies, cosmetics and even the odd clothing item so I'd like a bag I could do this with.  I also need something that has the option to go over or around my shoulders/crossbody.  Does Hermes do "alterations" to bags to allow for this or sell straps for bags that can then be worn crossbody?  I want a nice bag though.  None of the bags in the men's section are very glamorous or suit my style/tastes so I'm wondering if there's something you could all recommend?

Any help would be appreciated.  I'm still new to anything that's not scarves at this point.


----------



## Tony Yang

Kitsune711 said:


> I think I need some help.  I'm a guy, 28, and I want to get an Hermes bag for myself but I'm not sure which and I have a relatively limited budget (around $6000).  I know, it's not a lot at all sadly...but that's how it goes sometimes.  I usually buy scarves for myself and twilly's but now I think I want to make the transition, something to work towards.  I figure who else could help me but all of you lovely people on here!
> 
> I had a nice satchel (40Wx35H) at one point that was my life but I want to upgrade to something a little more glamorous.  Most of the time I used my satchel to carry around my gaming supplies, cosmetics and even the odd clothing item so I'd like a bag I could do this with.  I also need something that has the option to go over or around my shoulders/crossbody.  Does Hermes do "alterations" to bags to allow for this or sell straps for bags that can then be worn crossbody?  I want a nice bag though.  None of the bags in the men's section are very glamorous or suit my style/tastes so I'm wondering if there's something you could all recommend?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.  I'm still new to anything that's not scarves at this point.



So when I first got into Hermes bags...one thing I noticed....there is no Hermes mens bag (except the "Steve Meeting" bag) that can be carried both crossbody and also have a handle. It's annoying but Hermes honestly doesn't do "practical" that well, but insane quality of construction and material. 

No Hermes will not do alterations on bags. They do custom bags but those cost waaay over 6000 and usually you have to be a vip customer.

If there is no style/design you want but still want the high quality saddle stitching construction and impeccable leather quality try contacting Chester Mox or Peter Nitz. They both do Hermes quality work and bespoke bags.


----------



## Louis74

Kitsune711 said:


> I think I need some help.  I'm a guy, 28, and I want to get an Hermes bag for myself but I'm not sure which and I have a relatively limited budget (around $6000).  I know, it's not a lot at all sadly...but that's how it goes sometimes.  I usually buy scarves for myself and twilly's but now I think I want to make the transition, something to work towards.  I figure who else could help me but all of you lovely people on here!
> 
> I had a nice satchel (40Wx35H) at one point that was my life but I want to upgrade to something a little more glamorous.  Most of the time I used my satchel to carry around my gaming supplies, cosmetics and even the odd clothing item so I'd like a bag I could do this with.  I also need something that has the option to go over or around my shoulders/crossbody.  Does Hermes do "alterations" to bags to allow for this or sell straps for bags that can then be worn crossbody?  I want a nice bag though.  None of the bags in the men's section are very glamorous or suit my style/tastes so I'm wondering if there's something you could all recommend?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.  I'm still new to anything that's not scarves at this point.



You can perhaps look into the Evelyne or the Halzan. I have the Evelyne GM and it is quite roomy. I can wear it on a shoulder or crossbody. I am thinking of getting the Halzan too. I find it quite stylish (it has a saddle bag look to it), but I wish it came in a large size.


----------



## Kitsune711

Thank you Tony Yang and  Louis74! I WAS looking at the Garden Party, but I noticed it isn't crossbody. I do like the roominess of the bag though. If I want a different color than the one on the site, how do I go about thay? Or is it whatever's on the site is what im stuck with?

I'll definitely look at the Evelyn and Halzan as well as Chester and Peter!


----------



## PJW5813

Kitsune711 said:


> I think I need some help.  I'm a guy, 28, and I want to get an Hermes bag for myself but I'm not sure which and I have a relatively limited budget (around $6000).  I know, it's not a lot at all sadly...but that's how it goes sometimes.  I usually buy scarves for myself and twilly's but now I think I want to make the transition, something to work towards.  I figure who else could help me but all of you lovely people on here!
> 
> I had a nice satchel (40Wx35H) at one point that was my life but I want to upgrade to something a little more glamorous.  Most of the time I used my satchel to carry around my gaming supplies, cosmetics and even the odd clothing item so I'd like a bag I could do this with.  I also need something that has the option to go over or around my shoulders/crossbody.  Does Hermes do "alterations" to bags to allow for this or sell straps for bags that can then be worn crossbody?  I want a nice bag though.  None of the bags in the men's section are very glamorous or suit my style/tastes so I'm wondering if there's something you could all recommend?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.  I'm still new to anything that's not scarves at this point.




The Steve Caporal, especially if you can get one with a well contrasted lining would come in directly at your price point.
The larger Steve is +$1500
Similarly the Bardas are around you price point.
BUT BUT...
If you want the saddlery look and feel: the newish Evelyne Sellier in hunter leather will give you $s to spare to go towards the next purchase (now that you are on the slippery slope). It has a very discrete and stylish H imprint.
Look at page 535 of this thread VertBronze's post #8019 made me really want one.
£3000 UK Stirling - you can see it on the UK website, but I couldn't find one on the USA site just now.


----------



## bagidiotic

Kitsune711 said:


> Thank you Tony Yang and  Louis74! I WAS looking at the Garden Party, but I noticed it isn't crossbody. I do like the roominess of the bag though. If I want a different color than the one on the site, how do I go about thay? Or is it whatever's on the site is what im stuck with?
> 
> I'll definitely look at the Evelyn and Halzan as well as Chester and Peter!


Lindy34  Vic45  kelly relax 
6000  can get gd deal gd conditions  from secondary  market 
I have seen some guys rocking  the above  mentioned bags as workhorse


----------



## okiern1981

Kitsune711 said:


> I think I need some help.  I'm a guy, 28, and I want to get an Hermes bag for myself but I'm not sure which and I have a relatively limited budget (around $6000).  I know, it's not a lot at all sadly...but that's how it goes sometimes.  I usually buy scarves for myself and twilly's but now I think I want to make the transition, something to work towards.  I figure who else could help me but all of you lovely people on here!
> 
> I had a nice satchel (40Wx35H) at one point that was my life but I want to upgrade to something a little more glamorous.  Most of the time I used my satchel to carry around my gaming supplies, cosmetics and even the odd clothing item so I'd like a bag I could do this with.  I also need something that has the option to go over or around my shoulders/crossbody.  Does Hermes do "alterations" to bags to allow for this or sell straps for bags that can then be worn crossbody?  I want a nice bag though.  None of the bags in the men's section are very glamorous or suit my style/tastes so I'm wondering if there's something you could all recommend?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.  I'm still new to anything that's not scarves at this point.



Perhaps a Evelyne TGM?  It’s pretty large, and is crossbody.  If you’re smart and know where to shop, you may luck out and find a Kelly 50, or a Kelly 40.  The thing with those two is to check the length of the strap.


----------



## aube

miah100 said:


> View attachment 3915694
> 
> View attachment 3915695
> 
> View attachment 3915696
> 
> View attachment 3915697
> 
> View attachment 3915698
> 
> 
> Recent shots of my Jypsiere 34 (getting a lot of use this Winter), Jige elan, and my new Eperon d’Or bandanna 140 shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3915699
> 
> And finally.... Santa was good to me this year. Wearing B35 and Fall 17’ paddock boot. Reveal soon to follow.


May I know what is your down jacket..? I like it so much!


----------



## aube

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm sorry I don't have any modeling shots but I do have a pic of my bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883831
> View attachment 3883832


May I know where did you get the shark charm? It's so nice!


----------



## Yoshi1296

aube said:


> May I know where did you get the shark charm? It's so nice!



Thanks!! I got it at a souvenir shop in myrtle beach years ago! I never really used it until I got this bag and found it to be a perfect match lol


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kitsune711 said:


> Thank you Tony Yang and  Louis74! I WAS looking at the Garden Party, but I noticed it isn't crossbody. I do like the roominess of the bag though. If I want a different color than the one on the site, how do I go about thay? Or is it whatever's on the site is what im stuck with?
> 
> I'll definitely look at the Evelyn and Halzan as well as Chester and Peter!



If you can...I'd look in the pre-loved market. You can get an amazing bag for so much cheaper! And you can get it authenticated here or use a paid service too! You can get a nice bolide or something, it has a top handle and a shoulder strap!


----------



## Kitsune711

Yoshi1296 said:


> If you can...I'd look in the pre-loved market. You can get an amazing bag for so much cheaper! And you can get it authenticated here or use a paid service too! You can get a nice bolide or something, it has a top handle and a shoulder strap!



Im contemplating that route. My fear is the chance if it might be fake. A part of me feels like I should start a relationship with an SA as well...im going to check online though in the preloved dept


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kitsune711 said:


> Im contemplating that route. My fear is the chance if it might be fake. A part of me feels like I should start a relationship with an SA as well...im going to check online though in the preloved dept



I agree, although authentication is pretty accurate here and with A4U or Bababebi. Also, ordering from reputable websites helps because they tend to be authentic. But authentication should give you peace of mind.


----------



## aube

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thanks!! I got it at a souvenir shop in myrtle beach years ago! I never really used it until I got this bag and found it to be a perfect match lol


Thanks ! It's great!


----------



## Kitsune711

Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree, although authentication is pretty accurate here and with A4U or Bababebi. Also, ordering from reputable websites helps because they tend to be authentic. But authentication should give you peace of mind.



If I go the route of purchasing at my local Hermes, how do I go about getting a color I'd like? I saw the Evelyne and the Garden Party but I'd really love them in a nice green or vibrant blue.


----------



## okiern1981

Kitsune711 said:


> If I go the route of purchasing at my local Hermes, how do I go about getting a color I'd like? I saw the Evelyne and the Garden Party but I'd really love them in a nice green or vibrant blue.



Simply ask what they have available!  I was shown several different shades of blue when I bought my Evie GM several months ago.  I had maybe 4-5different colors in the blue family to choose from.  I ultimately chose Bleu Paradise.  I know I had Blue jean, bleu paon, bleu Zanzibar, bleu electrique, and I want to say bleu nuit.


----------



## Kitsune711

okiern1981 said:


> Simply ask what they have available!  I was shown several different shades of blue when I bought my Evie GM several months ago.  I had maybe 4-5different colors in the blue family to choose from.  I ultimately chose Bleu Paradise.  I know I had Blue jean, bleu paon, bleu Zanzibar, bleu electrique, and I want to say bleu nuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921686



Oh it's that simple?! That's reassuring and a load off my chest.  I've heard stories of people being neglected and or ignored completely when asking for bags.  I personally don't have much of any relationship with a particular SA so I was worried.

I LOVE that blue you chose btw! I think that color will sit in the back of mind when I'm choosing colors.


----------



## okiern1981

Kitsune711 said:


> Oh it's that simple?! That's reassuring and a load off my chest.  I've heard stories of people being neglected and or ignored completely when asking for bags.  I personally don't have much of any relationship with a particular SA so I was worried.
> 
> I LOVE that blue you chose btw! I think that color will sit in the back of mind when I'm choosing colors.



It should be that simple!  This color is a chameleon.  It can be neutral or a nice pop of blue!


----------



## miah100

Happy New Year!






Wearing noir Jige Elan and Fall 17 Chelsea boots.


----------



## Anonette

Wow, these are all so great! I’ve been trying to convince my hubby that he can totally rock an Hermes bag... if only so he’ll let us get a Birkin as a diaper bag


----------



## navicular

First exotic of 2018!







Vision agenda in varanus niloticus monitor lizard

The green is iridescent and brings out the scale pattern beautifully! I couldn't resist adding this to my collection


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Happy New Year Guys!

Just more basic accessories. Nothing exciting. 

Me with triple black Hapi bracelet. 

Best friend with matching chocolate brown belt and CDC set.


----------



## PJW5813

Saywhatyouwant said:


> View attachment 3926265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Guys!
> 
> Just more basic accessories. Nothing exciting.
> 
> Me with triple black Hapi bracelet.
> 
> Best friend with matching chocolate brown belt and CDC set.




Simple understated style - love it!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

PJW5813 said:


> Simple understated style - love it!


----------



## fatcat2523

My 2018 1st purchase Cape cod TGM size in burgundy dial and double tour strap.


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> My 2018 1st purchase Cape cod TGM size in burgundy dial and double tour strap.
> View attachment 3926735
> 
> View attachment 3926736


I LOVE the colour of the sunray dial, especially paired with a matching strap!


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE the colour of the sunray dial, especially paired with a matching strap!



Thank you...I am so happy the other store was willing to transfer the watch out.


----------



## Markymark7

Jige GM Box


Kelly Depeche Epsom


Sac a Depeche Ardennes


Kelly 40 Box GHW




Kelly 40 Togo PHW


Kelly Lakis 40 Box and Canvass


----------



## fatcat2523

Markymark7 said:


> Jige GM Box
> View attachment 3927303
> 
> Kelly Depeche Epsom
> View attachment 3927289
> 
> Sac a Depeche Ardennes
> View attachment 3927290
> 
> Kelly 40 Box GHW
> View attachment 3927291
> 
> View attachment 3927295
> 
> Kelly 40 Togo PHW
> View attachment 3927294
> 
> Kelly Lakis 40 Box and Canvass
> View attachment 3927296



Wow


----------



## Gnuj

Markymark7 said:


> Jige GM Box
> View attachment 3927303
> 
> Kelly Depeche Epsom
> View attachment 3927289
> 
> Sac a Depeche Ardennes
> View attachment 3927290
> 
> Kelly 40 Box GHW
> View attachment 3927291
> 
> View attachment 3927295
> 
> Kelly 40 Togo PHW
> View attachment 3927294
> 
> Kelly Lakis 40 Box and Canvass
> View attachment 3927296




Beautiful collection!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Markymark7 said:


> Jige GM Box
> View attachment 3927303
> 
> Kelly Depeche Epsom
> View attachment 3927289
> 
> Sac a Depeche Ardennes
> View attachment 3927290
> 
> Kelly 40 Box GHW
> View attachment 3927291
> 
> View attachment 3927295
> 
> Kelly 40 Togo PHW
> View attachment 3927294
> 
> Kelly Lakis 40 Box and Canvass
> View attachment 3927296


Lots of great bags and outfits!


----------



## averagejoe

Markymark7 said:


> Jige GM Box
> View attachment 3927303
> 
> Kelly Depeche Epsom
> View attachment 3927289
> 
> Sac a Depeche Ardennes
> View attachment 3927290
> 
> Kelly 40 Box GHW
> View attachment 3927291
> 
> View attachment 3927295
> 
> Kelly 40 Togo PHW
> View attachment 3927294
> 
> Kelly Lakis 40 Box and Canvass
> View attachment 3927296


Great mod shots, and great Hermes collection!


----------



## bagidiotic

Markymark7 said:


> Jige GM Box
> View attachment 3927303
> 
> Kelly Depeche Epsom
> View attachment 3927289
> 
> Sac a Depeche Ardennes
> View attachment 3927290
> 
> Kelly 40 Box GHW
> View attachment 3927291
> 
> View attachment 3927295
> 
> Kelly 40 Togo PHW
> View attachment 3927294
> 
> Kelly Lakis 40 Box and Canvass
> View attachment 3927296


Nice collection  marky 
Chic and  stylish


----------



## miah100

Markymark7 said:


> Jige GM Box
> View attachment 3927303
> 
> Kelly Depeche Epsom
> View attachment 3927289
> 
> Sac a Depeche Ardennes
> View attachment 3927290
> 
> Kelly 40 Box GHW
> View attachment 3927291
> 
> View attachment 3927295
> 
> Kelly 40 Togo PHW
> View attachment 3927294
> 
> Kelly Lakis 40 Box and Canvass
> View attachment 3927296



Beautiful pieces!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Markymark7 said:


> Jige GM Box
> View attachment 3927303
> 
> Kelly Depeche Epsom
> View attachment 3927289
> 
> Sac a Depeche Ardennes
> View attachment 3927290
> 
> Kelly 40 Box GHW
> View attachment 3927291
> 
> View attachment 3927295
> 
> Kelly 40 Togo PHW
> View attachment 3927294
> 
> Kelly Lakis 40 Box and Canvass
> View attachment 3927296



Fantastic collection!!!


----------



## J.T.

Markymark7 said:


> Jige GM Box
> View attachment 3927303
> 
> Kelly Depeche Epsom
> View attachment 3927289
> 
> Sac a Depeche Ardennes
> View attachment 3927290
> 
> Kelly 40 Box GHW
> View attachment 3927291
> 
> View attachment 3927295
> 
> Kelly 40 Togo PHW
> View attachment 3927294
> 
> Kelly Lakis 40 Box and Canvass
> View attachment 3927296



Enviable collection! Great style!


----------



## Ruxby

Hi guys! I recently got a Mini Strap You from Fendi. I used it to elongated the strap of my GM Evelyne I bag, now I can carry it crossbody

I can also just use the mini strap to carry the bag like a tote or by the crook of my arm. Thank You for letting me share.


----------



## boulderv1

My new Wallago Cabine traveling via donkey. lol


----------



## TankerToad

boulderv1 said:


> My new Wallago Cabine traveling via donkey. lol



The only way to go![emoji6]


----------



## Tony Yang

I've always loved the pegase d'hermes scarf design, but since I'm a guy and inherently don't use scarfs that much, I found out Hermes made some very exclusive goat suede bomber jackets with the pegase d'hermes print etched and cutout in the back! 

Back: 





Front:


----------



## Kitsune711

Louis74 said:


> You can perhaps look into the Evelyne or the Halzan. I have the Evelyne GM and it is quite roomy. I can wear it on a shoulder or crossbody. I am thinking of getting the Halzan too. I find it quite stylish (it has a saddle bag look to it), but I wish it came in a large size.



So after a TON of debating, contacting and looking through Dior's handbags and even a mini splurge for a Kenzo handbag I got on sale, I think I'm going to take your advice and go with the Evelyne 33 bag.  The size is very close to my old satchel BUT my only concern is that the Canadian website shows it only one colour option, etain gris (enh).  Please tell me that if I go in store I can get the Evelyne in different colours...

The Halzan, while great, is a bit more out of my price range sadly, but if somehow I get a windfall of money, I'd choose that.


----------



## Kitsune711

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 3928503
> View attachment 3928504
> View attachment 3928501
> View attachment 3928502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I recently got a Mini Strap You from Fendi. I used it to elongated the strap of my GM Evelyne I bag, now I can carry it crossbody
> 
> I can also just use the mini strap to carry the bag like a tote or by the crook of my arm. Thank You for letting me share.



OMG I LOVE THAT COLOR!  That's the colour I want for mine when I get it in a few months time!


----------



## Prada Prince

Brunchin’ with my Birkin...


----------



## Louis74

Kitsune711 said:


> So after a TON of debating, contacting and looking through Dior's handbags and even a mini splurge for a Kenzo handbag I got on sale, I think I'm going to take your advice and go with the Evelyne 33 bag.  The size is very close to my old satchel BUT my only concern is that the Canadian website shows it only one colour option, etain gris (enh).  Please tell me that if I go in store I can get the Evelyne in different colours...
> 
> The Halzan, while great, is a bit more out of my price range sadly, but if somehow I get a windfall of money, I'd choose that.



The Evelyne comes in a ton of different colors (and in different leathers too). But you won’t know what color/leather combinations they have in stock until you visit your store and ask. You may be lucky and find exactly what you are looking for the first time, or you may have to wait a while for the right bag...


----------



## PJW5813

Tony Yang said:


> I've always loved the pegase d'hermes scarf design, but since I'm a guy and inherently don't use scarfs that much, I found out Hermes made some very exclusive goat suede bomber jackets with the pegase d'hermes print etched and cutout in the back!
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:



WOW!


----------



## sweilun

Little Hermes corner in my closet [emoji3]


----------



## Tony Yang

Tony Yang said:


> I've always loved the pegase d'hermes scarf design, but since I'm a guy and inherently don't use scarfs that much, I found out Hermes made some very exclusive goat suede bomber jackets with the pegase d'hermes print etched and cutout in the back!
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:



Here's some more close up photos of the pegase d'hermes print:


----------



## csetcos

Have any of you taken advantage of the H custom program? I’d like to know what that experience was like and what you had made- shirts? Suits? Sports coat?

I saw a post where ********’s husband had a custom jacket made with H scarves as the lining. Has anyone had this done? And do you think I can source older design H scarves if I don’t prefer any current ones for a lining?

Thank you all in advance!!!


----------



## Tony Yang

csetcos said:


> Have any of you taken advantage of the H custom program? I’d like to know what that experience was like and what you had made- shirts? Suits? Sports coat?
> 
> I saw a post where ********’s husband had a custom jacket made with H scarves as the lining. Has anyone had this done? And do you think I can source older design H scarves if I don’t prefer any current ones for a lining?
> 
> Thank you all in advance!!!



Yea do this the scarf lining you have to #1. Have two pairs of the scarf. They don't have to be new as long as you have 2 pairs. It takes 2 scarves to do the lining usually. If you want to do custom/bespoke jackets or blousons contact the NYC Hermes and ask fro Generoso. He handles all the custom stuff.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Got a H Sangle 50mm strap - fun for my Evln GM in Bleu Abyss


----------



## etoile de mer

csetcos said:


> Have any of you taken advantage of the H custom program? I’d like to know what that experience was like and what you had made- shirts? Suits? Sports coat?
> 
> I saw a post where ********’s husband had a custom jacket made with H scarves as the lining. Has anyone had this done? And do you think I can source older design H scarves if I don’t prefer any current ones for a lining?
> 
> Thank you all in advance!!!





Tony Yang said:


> Yea do this the scarf lining you have to #1. Have two pairs of the scarf. They don't have to be new as long as you have 2 pairs. It takes 2 scarves to do the lining usually. If you want to do custom/bespoke jackets or blousons contact the NYC Hermes and ask fro Generoso. He handles all the custom stuff.



Wow, would be a gorgeous lining! *csetcos*, if you go ahead with a custom piece, I'd love to see it when complete!


----------



## etoile de mer

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> View attachment 3935454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a H Sangle 50mm strap - fun for my Evln GM in Bleu Abyss



Yours is the most gorgeous of these woven straps I've seen! Looks great with your Evelyne!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

etoile de mer said:


> Yours is the most gorgeous of these woven straps I've seen! Looks great with your Evelyne!


Thanks - it goes well with brown / green / Rouge H colour bag also


----------



## aube

Not really a fan of #khaki but this #Etrivière #tote #bag is just too handsome too pass. Today’s cold weather is another reason to bundle up with #HermèsScarf “Les Mustangs” also in #khaki , plus #Hapi #bracelet in #boxleather and #clochette in #crocodile, both in #dark brown. ALL by #Hermès .

#understatedluxury #thingsaroundthehouse #interior #interiordesign #dlovink #singapore

Instagram: d.lovink


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> View attachment 3935454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a H Sangle 50mm strap - fun for my Evln GM in Bleu Abyss



Love your strap!! Great match!!


----------



## Lostinlondon

.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

obsessedwhermes said:


> Love your strap!! Great match!!


Thanks - certainly makes my Evln looking refreshed


----------



## PJW5813

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> View attachment 3935454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a H Sangle 50mm strap - fun for my Evln GM in Bleu Abyss


Perfect colour way  - it looks superb.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Going out and work with my Kelly [emoji1][emoji851][emoji161][emoji335]


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

To make my H Sangle 105cm adjustable - I used my old Evln II TGM loose buckles 
Now it can be used as a shoulder tote


----------



## aube

Hermes clochette, wallet & agenda. Photo from my IG: @d.lovink

#briefcase in #epileather by #LouisVuitton , #bamboohandledumbrella by #LondonUndercover from #MrPorter , agenda in #boxcalfskin , clochette in #boxcalfskin and #crocodilewallet all by #Hermes , #TankLouisCartier in #whitegold by #Cartier , #ballpoint by #Balenciaga .

#flatlay , #understatedluxury , #thingsaroundthehouse #OOTD #dLovink #Singapore


----------



## Lostinlondon

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> To make my H Sangle 105cm adjustable - I used my old Evln II TGM loose buckles
> Now it can be used as a shoulder tote
> View attachment 3937460
> View attachment 3937461



Orfeo, is that a GM or a TGM? Thanks.


----------



## Ruxby

Adding a pop of sunshine to a drab winter outfit with yellow Evie.


----------



## FreddieMac

Anyone else planning to tune into the F/W ready to wear show tomorrow evening?


----------



## boulderv1

The runway space for tonight


----------



## boulderv1

boulderv1 said:


> The runway space for tonight


----------



## boulderv1

Fires in the middle


----------



## okiern1981

Fresh from the box...and only one in the ATL(mwhahahahahah) Gold GP 30


----------



## okiern1981

Crap...forgot to add the bloody pic....


----------



## Yoshi1296

Saw pics from the new men's show! The bags look FANTASTIC but no clear photos yet.


----------



## PJW5813

Yes, the mountain graphic works really well on the HACs and on the clothes.
There were some interesting leather jackets with it too.


----------



## Yoshi1296

OMG!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Tony Yang

Was watching the FW 2018 Runway....
-1 or 2 jackets I actually liked and would wear frequently. A little disappointed to be honest. Thought FW 2017 had a better selection of outerwear.
-One highlight was all the HACs. I thought the whole mountain theme works fairly well on the bags and a few jackets....but I have a love and hate relationship with runway HACs. They look amazing on these runway models because
  A) all runway Hacs are size 50 and have the perfect width x height proportions (HAC 40 and lower lose this and becomes pretty narrow looking). 
         B) These runway models are all pretty tall (prob around 6'4") and the HAC 50 looks great proportionally. Look at Floyd Mayweather or Pharrell (5'8"-5'9") with HAC 50 and it looks borderline silly.
-The little double satchel/fanny pack is kinda cool. Design-wise it's new to have 2 pouches connected on one strap. I dig it. 
-Veronique is still trying to bring back the oversized disco pant look it seems.......


----------



## Meta

Here's a full frontal on the HaC shown on the runway (credit: Vogue_Luxury on Instagram).


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wow that's so gorgeous!

Found these as well


----------



## PJW5813

I thought it was printed on, but it looks as if it's appliqué so there should be no fears of it wearing off.
It would be great if they used the design for a large carre.


----------



## boulderv1

The blankets at the show were given as gifts and have the date on them.


----------



## Tony Yang

boulderv1 said:


> The blankets at the show were given as gifts and have the date on them.


That's awesome you got to go to the runway! I'm pretty jealous. I've always wanted to go to one live!


----------



## okiern1981

Not to distract from those gorgeous HACs, my grandma Kelly (1960s) is finally home after 8 months at the place that created her.  She looks magnificent!


----------



## Tony Yang

okiern1981 said:


> Not to distract from those gorgeous HACs, my grandma Kelly (1960s) is finally home after 8 months at the place that created her.  She looks magnificent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942654
> 
> View attachment 3942652
> View attachment 3942653



Wow...exudes classic elegance.


----------



## Yoshi1296

okiern1981 said:


> Not to distract from those gorgeous HACs, my grandma Kelly (1960s) is finally home after 8 months at the place that created her.  She looks magnificent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942654
> 
> View attachment 3942652
> View attachment 3942653



Wow very gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nerja

okiern1981 said:


> Not to distract from those gorgeous HACs, my grandma Kelly (1960s) is finally home after 8 months at the place that created her.  She looks magnificent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942654
> 
> View attachment 3942652
> View attachment 3942653


Sophisticated and sultry!  You have a beauty!


----------



## okiern1981

Tony Yang said:


> Wow...exudes classic elegance.





Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow very gorgeous!!!





Nerja said:


> Sophisticated and sultry!  You have a beauty!



Thank you all!  I’m very fortunate to have found her, and grateful to Hermes craftsmanship.  She’s my treasure!


----------



## espimac

Kitsune711 said:


> So after a TON of debating, contacting and looking through Dior's handbags and even a mini splurge for a Kenzo handbag I got on sale, I think I'm going to take your advice and go with the Evelyne 33 bag.  The size is very close to my old satchel BUT my only concern is that the Canadian website shows it only one colour option, etain gris (enh).  Please tell me that if I go in store I can get the Evelyne in different colours...
> 
> The Halzan, while great, is a bit more out of my price range sadly, but if somehow I get a windfall of money, I'd choose that.




I would suggest you call your local store and ask what colours they have. Also if you have a specific colour in mind but not sure of the shade they can certainly tell you what’s available. Good luck! My first bag was an Evelyne too and I still love it. So versatile and fun to use.


----------



## ghoztz

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow that's so gorgeous!
> 
> Found these as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941424
> View attachment 3941425



love the appliqué idea, but Im not in love with it... I want to love it though


----------



## Yoshi1296

ghoztz said:


> love the appliqué idea, but Im not in love with it... I want to love it though



I just wish they used more colors! I would love to see this design with warmer colors like reds, oranges, yellows, and pinks!


----------



## PJW5813

One of the earlier looks showed it on a top in rust, lemon and greys, but the collection was predominantly much more sombre after that. I think there were just two colour ways on the HACs and they were quite brightly coloured alongside their accompanying coats.


----------



## Kitsune711

espimac said:


> I would suggest you call your local store and ask what colours they have. Also if you have a specific colour in mind but not sure of the shade they can certainly tell you what’s available. Good luck! My first bag was an Evelyne too and I still love it. So versatile and fun to use.



I sent them a message and they said they had 4 colors in stock. I like the colors BUT I'm not sure I love those colors. I've made an appointment to go and try them on along with the Garden Party as well. 

My only concern is that...I COULD wait and get a Lady Dior Medium OR I could get the Evelyne (maybe Garden Party). I like the structure of the Dior and I'm not as crazy about the Evelyn's  shape but I know that Hermes is the end all be all of bags. When I tried on the Dior bags, it felt amazing so hopefully I'll feel that with the Hermes bags.

I'm conflicted.


----------



## PJW5813

Kitsune711 said:


> I sent them a message and they said they had 4 colors in stock. I like the colors BUT I'm not sure I love those colors. I've made an appointment to go and try them on along with the Garden Party as well.
> 
> My only concern is that...I COULD wait and get a Lady Dior Medium OR I could get the Evelyne (maybe Garden Party). I like the structure of the Dior and I'm not as crazy about the Evelyn's  shape but I know that Hermes is the end all be all of bags. When I tried on the Dior bags, it felt amazing so hopefully I'll feel that with the Hermes bags.
> 
> I'm conflicted.




When in doubt don't. Please don't be offended but:
You are trying to convince yourself to buy something for the wrong reasons.
You have got to honest with yourself.
Looking back at all you have written, it is full of uncertainty and shows your motivation is all wrong.
You don't love the colours. You are not crazy about the Evelyne shape. You are only interested in Hermes because  others think it is the 'end all be all'.
Three good reasons not to waste your money.
They are why you are conflicted.


----------



## Kitsune711

PJW5813 said:


> When in doubt don't. Please don't be offended but:
> You are trying to convince yourself to buy something for the wrong reasons.
> You have got to honest with yourself.
> Looking back at all you have written, it is full of uncertainty and shows your motivation is all wrong.
> You don't love the colours. You are not crazy about the Evelyne shape. You are only interested in Hermes because  others think it is the 'end all be all'.
> Three good reasons not to waste your money.
> They are why you are conflicted.



You're right. I sat down and thought about it long and hard the past two days and reflected about why I wanted a bag. The heavy duty and excellent craftsmanship is what I need.

Truthfully, the more I thought about what you said, the more I remembered and realized WHY I wanted the Evelyne or Garden Party. I NEED a bag to replace my old satchel. If I go with something Dior, it won't suit what I need. The Evelyne's shape and size are what I need to carry my books and whatever I buy while I'm out. It can be my "take with me everywhere bag" and be both stylish and sophisticated. The colors, it turns out, are the same colors the other bag I wanted come in. I have a little while longer to wait until I can buy it, but it'll give me time to decide on the color and it'll be the sweetest thing.

Thank you for your help. You were truly great and helped me make up my mind.


----------



## PJW5813

I am relieved to read that you took my comments in the spirit in which they were intended.


----------



## averagejoe

Kitsune711 said:


> I sent them a message and they said they had 4 colors in stock. I like the colors BUT I'm not sure I love those colors. I've made an appointment to go and try them on along with the Garden Party as well.
> 
> My only concern is that...I COULD wait and get a Lady Dior Medium OR I could get the Evelyne (maybe Garden Party). I like the structure of the Dior and I'm not as crazy about the Evelyn's  shape but I know that Hermes is the end all be all of bags. When I tried on the Dior bags, it felt amazing so hopefully I'll feel that with the Hermes bags.
> 
> I'm conflicted.


Were you trying one of the new grained calfskin Lady Dior bags? Those are stunning! Have you seen @Prada Prince 's Lady Dior (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dudes-and-their-diors.784718/page-93#post-31788315)? 

I wouldn't get a bag that I'm not in love with just because it is from the most luxurious brand for leather goods. I got my Dior VIII ceramic automatic watch a few years ago and the price I paid could've gotten me an entry-level Rolex. I actually looked at those too, since I felt that Dior wasn't truly a watch company and I already had a few Dior watches (not the VIII, though). I wondered if should buy something from the most well-known watch brand instead, especially if the price point was so close. I ended up getting the VIII, and to this day, my heart skips a beat when I stop to look at the watch when I'm wearing it. I wouldn't have the same feelings for the Rolex.


----------



## okiern1981

averagejoe said:


> Were you trying one of the new grained calfskin Lady Dior bags? Those are stunning! Have you seen @Prada Prince 's Lady Dior (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dudes-and-their-diors.784718/page-93#post-31788315)?
> 
> I wouldn't get a bag that I'm not in love with just because it is from the most luxurious brand for leather goods. I got my Dior VIII ceramic automatic watch a few years ago and the price I paid could've gotten me an entry-level Rolex. I actually looked at those too, since I felt that Dior wasn't truly a watch company and I already had a few Dior watches (not the VIII, though). I wondered if should buy something from the most well-known watch brand instead, especially if the price point was so close. I ended up getting the VIII, and to this day, my heart skips a beat when I stop to look at the watch when I'm wearing it. I wouldn't have the same feelings for the Rolex.



Well said!!!  If it don’t make your heart flutter, it isn’t worth the price you pay!


----------



## Kitsune711

okiern1981 said:


> Well said!!!  If it don’t make your heart flutter, it isn’t worth the price you pay!





averagejoe said:


> Were you trying one of the new grained calfskin Lady Dior bags? Those are stunning! Have you seen @Prada Prince 's Lady Dior (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dudes-and-their-diors.784718/page-93#post-31788315)?
> 
> You're all so correct.  At this point, the bags I'm looking at are bags that, even after a few weeks, I'm STILL in love with them.  Every time I see the Hermes bags, my heart skips a beat.  That's unusual for someone who changes their mind all the time hahaha  I will admit though, after I saw people talking about the Herbag 31, it's now up there with the Evelyne hahaha.
> 
> I think at this point, any bag between the Evelyne and Herbag will be the one.  It's been decided, Hermes is the one for me.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my ombré lizard Collier de Chien and bi-colour Rodeo...


----------



## navicular

Bought a briefcase last weekend: F/W 18 Etriviere Meeting II in all black! The leather for this season’s version is in negonda. This joins another of the same style in maron fonce fjord I purchased 5 years ago.


----------



## Tony Yang

navicular said:


> Bought a briefcase last weekend: F/W 18 Etriviere Meeting II in all black! The leather for this season’s version is in negonda. This joins another of the same style in maron fonce fjord I purchased 5 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 3950067
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950068
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950069
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950066



I saw this on your insta profile! really nice photos and composition


----------



## perthhermes

Prada Prince said:


> View attachment 3949705
> View attachment 3949706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my ombré lizard Collier de Chien and bi-colour Rodeo...



Hey Prada Prince...quick question - What is the size of your Ombre lizard CDC?  I cant seem to find my size only Xs and S....


----------



## Prada Prince

perthhermes said:


> Hey Prada Prince...quick question - What is the size of your Ombre lizard CDC?  I cant seem to find my size only Xs and S....


Hi @perthhermes its size L, which was quite a pain to find.


----------



## perthhermes

Prada Prince said:


> Hi @perthhermes its size L, which was quite a pain to find.



I have been looking for 2 years for that size! May i enquire which store you purchased it from?  In australia they only seem to buy the Xs, S and now the T3.


----------



## perthhermes

Prada Prince said:


> Hi @perthhermes its size L, which was quite a pain to find.


 oh...what an amazing piece (like the rest of your collection)!


----------



## Ruxby

Braving the cold with Malachite Evie GM


----------



## Ruxby

Just a funny story that I want to share to you guys. So this evening before going home I took the bus to go to my favorite donut place. The temperature was 10 degrees fahrenheit  and the bus was arriving in 10 minutes so I waited inside Crate & Barrel near the entrance. A girl carrying a large Barneys shopping bag slung to her shoulders joined me in waiting for the bus. She was using her cellphone and I couldn't help but listen to her conversation.

So the girl was talking to her co worker at Barneys about what took place at their workplace this afternoon and that she was watching over this particular customer who seemed suspicious because he was browsing  at $1k sweatshirts from the brand Off White. And that he looked like he was gonna do a grab and go. The girl said she was about to call security but when another co worker greeted the guy she didn't call. After the suspicious guy left and purchased the Off White sweatshirts, she then told her story to her co worker and the coworker told her that the guy is Kris Dunn, a Chicago Bulls player.

So this part is when the story gets beefy, so while we were waiting for the bus, I noticed her looking at my Malachite Evelyne. And there's always gonna be those types of people who can't be happy for others, you know those jelly types with the rolling of the eyes and then a quick turn of the head. The bus arrived and being the gentleman that I am, I let her out the door first and let her in the bus first. So while she went in the bus first, she decided to stand next to the bus driver and looked at me with her eyes bulging pointing at the bus card swiper so she wanted me to pay first and I don't understand why because she's also blocking my way to take a seat. So after I swiped my card, before I can get in, she makes a move and swings her big Barneys shopping bag and with it's sharp corner tries to gorge my beloved Evie. Luckily, I was carrying a plastic bag containing a down jacket I bought for my brother and used it to block against her Barneys bag and prevented any scratches from my Evie. The way she swung her bag looked like she purposely wants to scratch my bag, but having encountered similar scenarios, I knew what to do and my judgement on her was spot on. She was DEFLECTED.


----------



## aluminum_siren

Ruxby said:


> Just a funny story that I want to share to you guys. So this evening before going home I took the bus to go to my favorite donut place. The temperature was 10 degrees fahrenheit  and the bus was arriving in 10 minutes so I waited inside Crate & Barrel near the entrance. A girl carrying a large Barneys shopping bag slung to her shoulders joined me in waiting for the bus. She was using her cellphone and I couldn't help but listen to her conversation.
> 
> So the girl was talking to her co worker at Barneys about what took place at their workplace this afternoon and that she was watching over this particular customer who seemed suspicious because he was browsing  at $1k sweatshirts from the brand Off White. And that he looked like he was gonna do a grab and go. The girl said she was about to call security but when another co worker greeted the guy she didn't call. After the suspicious guy left and purchased the Off White sweatshirts, she then told her story to her co worker and the coworker told her that the guy is Kris Dunn, a Chicago Bulls player.
> 
> So this part is when the story gets beefy, so while we were waiting for the bus, I noticed her looking at my Malachite Evelyne. And there's always gonna be those types of people who can't be happy for others, you know those jelly types with the rolling of the eyes and then a quick turn of the head. The bus arrived and being the gentleman that I am, I let her out the door first and let her in the bus first. So while she went in the bus first, she decided to stand next to the bus driver and looked at me with her eyes bulging pointing at the bus card swiper so she wanted me to pay first and I don't understand why because she's also blocking my way to take a sit. So after I swiped my card, before I can get in, she makes a move and swings her big Barneys shopping and with it's sharp corner tries to gorge my beloved Evie. Luckily, I was carrying a plastic bag containing a down jacket I bought for my brother and used it to block against her Barneys bag and prevented any scratches from my Evie. The way she swung her bag looked like she purposely wants to scratch my bag, but having encountered similar scenarios, I knew what to do and my judgement on her was spot on. She was DEFLECTED.



So the racial profiling wasn’t beefy enough? I am so sorry to hear this. I carry a nice bag almost all the time and this has never happened to me. I’ve heard stories, only here on tpf though tbh, of strangers trying to damage their bags. I take the bus too! Which city was this if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Ruxby

In Chicago


----------



## Purseloco

I had a bag sliced with a razor at work one time. Some people are very ill to say the least. I'm sorry that happen to you. Good thing you were alert.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Ruxby said:


> Just a funny story that I want to share to you guys. So this evening before going home I took the bus to go to my favorite donut place. The temperature was 10 degrees fahrenheit  and the bus was arriving in 10 minutes so I waited inside Crate & Barrel near the entrance. A girl carrying a large Barneys shopping bag slung to her shoulders joined me in waiting for the bus. She was using her cellphone and I couldn't help but listen to her conversation.
> 
> So the girl was talking to her co worker at Barneys about what took place at their workplace this afternoon and that she was watching over this particular customer who seemed suspicious because he was browsing  at $1k sweatshirts from the brand Off White. And that he looked like he was gonna do a grab and go. The girl said she was about to call security but when another co worker greeted the guy she didn't call. After the suspicious guy left and purchased the Off White sweatshirts, she then told her story to her co worker and the coworker told her that the guy is Kris Dunn, a Chicago Bulls player.
> 
> So this part is when the story gets beefy, so while we were waiting for the bus, I noticed her looking at my Malachite Evelyne. And there's always gonna be those types of people who can't be happy for others, you know those jelly types with the rolling of the eyes and then a quick turn of the head. The bus arrived and being the gentleman that I am, I let her out the door first and let her in the bus first. So while she went in the bus first, she decided to stand next to the bus driver and looked at me with her eyes bulging pointing at the bus card swiper so she wanted me to pay first and I don't understand why because she's also blocking my way to take a seat. So after I swiped my card, before I can get in, she makes a move and swings her big Barneys shopping bag and with it's sharp corner tries to gorge my beloved Evie. Luckily, I was carrying a plastic bag containing a down jacket I bought for my brother and used it to block against her Barneys bag and prevented any scratches from my Evie. The way she swung her bag looked like she purposely wants to scratch my bag, but having encountered similar scenarios, I knew what to do and my judgement on her was spot on. She was DEFLECTED.



Wow what a b***h!! As if the racial profiling wasn't enough, she had to be rude to you too. Clearly she got issues.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Purseloco said:


> I had a bag sliced with a razor at work one time. Some people are very ill to say the least. I'm sorry that happen to you. Good thing you were alert.



OMG at WORK?!?! Was it a co-worker? I hope they got fired! Gosh I'm so sorry that happened. What bag was it?


----------



## aluminum_siren

Ruxby said:


> In Chicago



That’s a big cosmopolitan city! What a world.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Also just another thing to point out, Barneys is known to have problematic workers. They've racially profiled customers in their store in my city a few times and were blasted by the news for doing it. They've faced some law suits as a result of it too. I avoid going there as much as possible but when I do have to I remain emotionally and mentally prepared for a rude SA lol

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/07/barneys-racist_n_4225710.html

https://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/12/...y-525000-to-settle-racial-profiling-suit.html


----------



## Bearguy88

Ruxby said:


> Just a funny story that I want to share to you guys. So this evening before going home I took the bus to go to my favorite donut place. The temperature was 10 degrees fahrenheit  and the bus was arriving in 10 minutes so I waited inside Crate & Barrel near the entrance. A girl carrying a large Barneys shopping bag slung to her shoulders joined me in waiting for the bus. She was using her cellphone and I couldn't help but listen to her conversation.
> 
> So the girl was talking to her co worker at Barneys about what took place at their workplace this afternoon and that she was watching over this particular customer who seemed suspicious because he was browsing  at $1k sweatshirts from the brand Off White. And that he looked like he was gonna do a grab and go. The girl said she was about to call security but when another co worker greeted the guy she didn't call. After the suspicious guy left and purchased the Off White sweatshirts, she then told her story to her co worker and the coworker told her that the guy is Kris Dunn, a Chicago Bulls player.
> 
> So this part is when the story gets beefy, so while we were waiting for the bus, I noticed her looking at my Malachite Evelyne. And there's always gonna be those types of people who can't be happy for others, you know those jelly types with the rolling of the eyes and then a quick turn of the head. The bus arrived and being the gentleman that I am, I let her out the door first and let her in the bus first. So while she went in the bus first, she decided to stand next to the bus driver and looked at me with her eyes bulging pointing at the bus card swiper so she wanted me to pay first and I don't understand why because she's also blocking my way to take a seat. So after I swiped my card, before I can get in, she makes a move and swings her big Barneys shopping bag and with it's sharp corner tries to gorge my beloved Evie. Luckily, I was carrying a plastic bag containing a down jacket I bought for my brother and used it to block against her Barneys bag and prevented any scratches from my Evie. The way she swung her bag looked like she purposely wants to scratch my bag, but having encountered similar scenarios, I knew what to do and my judgement on her was spot on. She was DEFLECTED.



That’s appalling. I’m glad you and your bag are alright. X


----------



## Prada Prince

perthhermes said:


> oh...what an amazing piece (like the rest of your collection)!


Aww you’re too kind!


----------



## Prada Prince

perthhermes said:


> I have been looking for 2 years for that size! May i enquire which store you purchased it from?  In australia they only seem to buy the Xs, S and now the T3.



I got it at Hermes at Selfridges London. Wasn’t particularly happy with the service there, but bit my tongue since it was such a rarity to find that bracelet...


----------



## Purseloco

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG at WORK?!?! Was it a co-worker? I hope they got fired! Gosh I'm so sorry that happened. What bag was it?


I believe it had to be a Co-worker this happened when I was very young and it was only a inexpensive Liz Claiborne bag that was very popular at the time ( which shows my age).  Anyway the bag meant a lot to me because that was all that I could afford at the time, I could not prove who did this horrible thing but I never forgot it.  I feel very sad for jealous people.


----------



## Purseloco

Yoshi1296 said:


> Also just another thing to point out, Barneys is known to have problematic workers. They've racially profiled customers in their store in my city a few times and were blasted by the news for doing it. They've faced some law suits as a result of it too. I avoid going there as much as possible but when I do have to I remain emotionally and mentally prepared for a rude SA lol
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/07/barneys-racist_n_4225710.html
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/12/...y-525000-to-settle-racial-profiling-suit.html


SAD! I wonder if it every occurs to people that when shoppers come in they may have been out with the family doing something that doesn't require full dress. I was out at the lake one time with my family and was not dressed in my best and went to the mall and felt the eyes of disdain when I entered a coach store and looked around. Everything that I touched the SA straightened as if I was messing up her store. I laughed at her as I walked around touching everything.


----------



## perthhermes

Prada Prince said:


> Aww you’re too kind!


stating facts Prada Prince!! Exceptional!


----------



## Prada Prince

perthhermes said:


> stating facts Prada Prince!! Exceptional!



[emoji5][emoji4] Thank you!


----------



## Gnuj

Ruxby said:


> Just a funny story that I want to share to you guys. So this evening before going home I took the bus to go to my favorite donut place. The temperature was 10 degrees fahrenheit  and the bus was arriving in 10 minutes so I waited inside Crate & Barrel near the entrance. A girl carrying a large Barneys shopping bag slung to her shoulders joined me in waiting for the bus. She was using her cellphone and I couldn't help but listen to her conversation.
> 
> So the girl was talking to her co worker at Barneys about what took place at their workplace this afternoon and that she was watching over this particular customer who seemed suspicious because he was browsing  at $1k sweatshirts from the brand Off White. And that he looked like he was gonna do a grab and go. The girl said she was about to call security but when another co worker greeted the guy she didn't call. After the suspicious guy left and purchased the Off White sweatshirts, she then told her story to her co worker and the coworker told her that the guy is Kris Dunn, a Chicago Bulls player.
> 
> So this part is when the story gets beefy, so while we were waiting for the bus, I noticed her looking at my Malachite Evelyne. And there's always gonna be those types of people who can't be happy for others, you know those jelly types with the rolling of the eyes and then a quick turn of the head. The bus arrived and being the gentleman that I am, I let her out the door first and let her in the bus first. So while she went in the bus first, she decided to stand next to the bus driver and looked at me with her eyes bulging pointing at the bus card swiper so she wanted me to pay first and I don't understand why because she's also blocking my way to take a seat. So after I swiped my card, before I can get in, she makes a move and swings her big Barneys shopping bag and with it's sharp corner tries to gorge my beloved Evie. Luckily, I was carrying a plastic bag containing a down jacket I bought for my brother and used it to block against her Barneys bag and prevented any scratches from my Evie. The way she swung her bag looked like she purposely wants to scratch my bag, but having encountered similar scenarios, I knew what to do and my judgement on her was spot on. She was DEFLECTED.



Good thing you were alert.  I can't believe how jealous some people could be! I'm glad your bag wasn't damaged.  Stay warm!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Purseloco said:


> I believe it had to be a Co-worker this happened when I was very young and it was only a inexpensive Liz Claiborne bag that was very popular at the time ( which shows my age).  Anyway the bag meant a lot to me because that was all that I could afford at the time, I could not prove who did this horrible thing but I never forgot it.  I feel very sad for jealous people.



I remember Liz Clairborne!! Loved some of the stuff they produced at the time! I remember I had an iPod case from Liz CLaiborne and I was the coolest kid in elementary school LOL! Expensive or not, what happened to your bag is totally unacceptable. I'm so sorry that happened.


----------



## Purseloco

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 3954242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braving the cold with Malachite Evie GM





Ruxby said:


> View attachment 3954242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braving the cold with Malachite Evie GM


I love the color and the size of your bag, I need to add a green bag to my collection. What color green is that?


----------



## Prada Prince

Taking one of the “horsies” out for a ride around Harrods...


----------



## Ruxby

Purseloco said:


> I love the color and the size of your bag, I need to add a green bag to my collection. What color green is that?



Thank You. I believe its called a Malachite.


----------



## PJW5813

38mm belt kits have appeared on the UK and French sites.
Officier and Oscar buckles in silver
Officier and Constance buckles in gold
Chamonix with Togo belt straps  black, gold, mushroom/chocolat (I don't know the correct name)


----------



## Hermeshomme

I’ve just joined and wanted to share my first and still favorite bag- HAC 40 cm Togo with gold hardware. Got her last year at FSH, and these are pics from the first night out in Paris. Love this thread as it’s so cool to see all the guys stuff!


----------



## okiern1981

Hermeshomme said:


> I’ve just joined and wanted to share my first and still favorite bag- HAC 40 cm Togo with gold hardware. Got her last year at FSH, and these are pics from the first night out in Paris. Love this thread as it’s so cool to see all the guys stuff!
> View attachment 3960482
> View attachment 3960483



What a regal setting!  Your HAC knows how to pose! [emoji16]


----------



## cocomlle

Hermeshomme said:


> I’ve just joined and wanted to share my first and still favorite bag- HAC 40 cm Togo with gold hardware. Got her last year at FSH, and these are pics from the first night out in Paris. Love this thread as it’s so cool to see all the guys stuff!
> View attachment 3960482
> View attachment 3960483



Oh, this is exquisite!


----------



## boulderv1

Have you guys seen the new Petit H collection? Its all based on tools and crafts. Even the bag charms are little tools.


----------



## okiern1981

Boy is it nice to wear jeans!  I’ve been stuck wearing sweat pants for the last several days [emoji58]. Out relieving cabin fever with this little one


----------



## Prada Prince

Spending a sunny Sunday with Mr Birkin and a sunny little Rodeo...


----------



## okiern1981

Out and about today, “walking the children in nature” with my GoodNews in VO


----------



## okiern1981

okiern1981 said:


> Out and about today, “walking the children in nature” with my GoodNews in VO



Might help if I added the bloody picture


----------



## iamraffael

Hey guys! 

For my first post, I want to share my beloved jewelry with you. 
From left to right: Maison Margiela Ring, Hermes Chaine D'Ancre Ring, Hermes ??? Ring (got it from a vintage shop). Bracelets are from Hermes and Maison Margiela. 

Have a good one!

Love
Raffael


----------



## Meta

iamraffael said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> For my first post, I want to share my beloved jewelry with you.
> From left to right: Maison Margiela Ring, Hermes Chaine D'Ancre Ring, Hermes ??? Ring (got it from a vintage shop). Bracelets are from Hermes and Maison Margiela.
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Love
> Raffael


The one on your pinky is the Chaine d'Ancre Passerelle GM. Love that design! 

 to the forum!


----------



## Pegase

iamraffael said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> For my first post, I want to share my beloved jewelry with you.
> From left to right: Maison Margiela Ring, Hermes Chaine D'Ancre Ring, Hermes ??? Ring (got it from a vintage shop). Bracelets are from Hermes and Maison Margiela.
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Love
> Raffael



Welcome to the forum Raffael,
Cool pic! Classy combo, black leather and silver, well done.


----------



## okiern1981

iamraffael said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> For my first post, I want to share my beloved jewelry with you.
> From left to right: Maison Margiela Ring, Hermes Chaine D'Ancre Ring, Hermes ??? Ring (got it from a vintage shop). Bracelets are from Hermes and Maison Margiela.
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Love
> Raffael



Welcome!  I look forward to seeing your posts!


----------



## [vogue]

Hi guys! Does anyone here have the halzan? Im liking it as an alternative to the Evelyn. Any thoughts welcome! (Loving the “midnight blue” one as seen on the UK website)


----------



## sparks1007

Hi Eveyone! Seems that this is the highest concentration of Kelly 40s on Purseforum so I'm hoping that you can help out. Does anybody have a Kelly 40 in buffalo and is able to offer info or advice on the weight it can carry? With a bag so big I worry I might overfill it so wondered if there was anybody who could share their thoughts. Would it be good for travel with a laptop and other items? How heavy can a Kelly 40 in buffalo carry without damage? Thanks very much! 

I know a Birkin would be more advisable but I am at my initial research stage so lots of questions. Thanks!


----------



## mistikat

sparks1007 said:


> Hi Eveyone! Seems that this is the highest concentration of Kelly 40s on Purseforum so I'm hoping that you can help out. Does anybody have a Kelly 40 in buffalo and is able to offer info or advice on the weight it can carry? With a bag so big I worry I might overfill it so wondered if there was anybody who could share their thoughts. Would it be good for travel with a laptop and other items? How heavy can a Kelly 40 in buffalo carry without damage? Thanks very much!
> 
> I know a Birkin would be more advisable but I am at my initial research stage so lots of questions. Thanks!



There are a lot of threads on the Kelly 40; you may find this one useful.


----------



## sparks1007

mistikat said:


> There are a lot of threads on the Kelly 40; you may find this one useful.



Thanks so much. I had a look around but will look harder.


----------



## mistikat

sparks1007 said:


> Thanks so much. I had a look around but will look harder.



No problem. There are a lot of threads and it can be a bit overwhelming.


----------



## okiern1981

[vogue] said:


> Hi guys! Does anyone here have the halzan? Im liking it as an alternative to the Evelyn. Any thoughts welcome! (Loving the “midnight blue” one as seen on the UK website)



I’m guessing none of us  have a halzan.  I had one briefly, but returned it as it came from my bag procurement expert damaged.  I thought it a bit small, but very user friendly. I never carried it, so I can’t give a review against the evie, as my GM holds the kitchen sink and a portable hot tub! (the leaks are killer, let me tell ya...I’m drenched by the time I get to where I’m going) 
In all seriousness, it’s a good bag, very functional, and I highly recommend you go to a boutique and try the three Evie sizes, as well as the two halzan sizes and pick the one that works best for YOU!

Then, buy it and model it for us...you might end up as a trend setter for the rest of us, [emoji16]


----------



## sparks1007

sparks1007 said:


> Thanks so much. I had a look around but will look harder.





mistikat said:


> No problem. There are a lot of threads and it can be a bit overwhelming.


----------



## rict95

okiern1981 said:


> I’m guessing none of us  have a halzan.  I had one briefly, but returned it as it came from my bag procurement expert damaged.  I thought it a bit small, but very user friendly. I never carried it, so I can’t give a review against the evie, as my GM holds the kitchen sink and a portable hot tub! (the leaks are killer, let me tell ya...I’m drenched by the time I get to where I’m going)
> In all seriousness, it’s a good bag, very functional, and I highly recommend you go to a boutique and try the three Evie sizes, as well as the two halzan sizes and pick the one that works best for YOU!
> 
> Then, buy it and model it for us...you might end up as a trend setter for the rest of us, [emoji16]



Yes! Please go to the store and take model pic for us. Interested in the Halzan and too.


----------



## [vogue]

Frustratingly, the halzan’s strap came up way too short... it was sitting above my hip bone which is not a great length. 

Not a big fan of the Evelyn... or the jypsiere. The hunt continues.


----------



## okiern1981

[vogue] said:


> Frustratingly, the halzan’s strap came up way too short... it was sitting above my hip bone which is not a great length.
> 
> Not a big fan of the Evelyn... or the jypsiere. The hunt continues.



Check out a preowned goodnews.  It’s a longer strapped cross body.  I posted a pic of my VO PM a few days ago


----------



## PJW5813

Steve caporal?
especially if you can get one with an interesting lining


----------



## okiern1981

Giving the Birkins a break today.


----------



## boulderv1

okiern1981 said:


> Giving the Birkins a break today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972655



Really like the TARDIS and Dalek too!


----------



## okiern1981

boulderv1 said:


> Really like the TARDIS and Dalek too!



Lol! Thank you!  A bit of my nerdy nature at the dinner table [emoji4]


----------



## perthhermes

http://australia.hermes.com/leather...configurable-product-a-paddock-fer-46851.html

paddock charm avail.


----------



## navicular

Adding a rouge H agenda in boxcalf

What’s my bag:


----------



## navicular

[vogue] said:


> Frustratingly, the halzan’s strap came up way too short... it was sitting above my hip bone which is not a great length.
> 
> Not a big fan of the Evelyn... or the jypsiere. The hunt continues.



What about the:
- barda: equestrian vibes with the etriviere straps 
- steve caporal: classic H for men 
- etriviere messenger bag: equestrian; but u must contend with the straps getting in/out of the bag


----------



## Louis74

navicular said:


> View attachment 3975279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding a rouge H agenda in boxcalf



Twin on the agenda! I hope that you will enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## navicular

Louis74 said:


> Twin on the agenda! I hope that you will enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine.
> 
> View attachment 3975844



wonderful!!
box leather is such a treasure and i'm certain ours will age gracefully


----------



## Louis74

navicular said:


> wonderful!!
> box leather is such a treasure and i'm certain ours will age gracefully



Mine is already 2 years old and I have travelled a lot with it. It has a few scratches but it still looks gorgeous, as you can see. I was a bit scared to use it at first, thinking that the box leather might be too delicate, but now I just enjoy it. I find it to be a very practical piece too.


----------



## okiern1981

Stay tuned tomorrow!  My Holy Grail has appeared!  Barenia Fauborg B30 PHW.  Got the call from the SM today.  I was expecting a year or two wait, but I guess the H Gods are smiling on me for some reason!


----------



## FreddieMac

okiern1981 said:


> Stay tuned tomorrow!  My Holy Grail has appeared!  Barenia Fauborg B30 PHW.  Got the call from the SM today.  I was expecting a year or two wait, but I guess the H Gods are smiling on me for some reason!



Fabulous! Congratulations.

I’ve just requested Fauve Barenia in a 35 or 40 PHW. Imagining I may be waiting a good while for that!


----------



## okiern1981

FreddieMac said:


> Fabulous! Congratulations.
> 
> I’ve just requested Fauve Barenia in a 35 or 40 PHW. Imagining I may be waiting a good while for that!



You know, you may be unexpectedly surprised!  I certainly know I was...3 weeks, 4 people on the list ahead of me...very narrow and specific size and hardware preference...and I’m not a VIP...just saying, the H Gods are fickle, and smile at random apparently. 

I hope your request comes sooner than you expect!


----------



## VertBronze

okiern1981 said:


> You know, you may be unexpectedly surprised!  I certainly know I was...3 weeks, 4 people on the list ahead of me...very narrow and specific size and hardware preference...and I’m not a VIP...just saying, the H Gods are fickle, and smile at random apparently.
> 
> I hope your request comes sooner than you expect!



Feels like a lot of Fauborg right now. I was offered a 35 in December even though I didn’t have my name down for it. I really want a smooth Barenia bag so I passed.  I’ve been trying for at least 4 years now, so I am not having good luck!


----------



## perthhermes

okiern1981 said:


> Stay tuned tomorrow!  My Holy Grail has appeared!  Barenia Fauborg B30 PHW.  Got the call from the SM today.  I was expecting a year or two wait, but I guess the H Gods are smiling on me for some reason!


cant wait to see it!!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

okiern1981 said:


> Stay tuned tomorrow!  My Holy Grail has appeared!  Barenia Fauborg B30 PHW.  Got the call from the SM today.  I was expecting a year or two wait, but I guess the H Gods are smiling on me for some reason!



Wow congrats!! Can't wait to see!


----------



## okiern1981

VertBronze said:


> Feels like a lot of Fauborg right now. I was offered a 35 in December even though I didn’t have my name down for it. I really want a smooth Barenia bag so I passed.  I’ve been trying for at least 4 years now, so I am not having good luck!



I have a lot of smooth Barenia (not B or K), so the idea of the new Faubourg is intriguing.  I’ve been told it has the feel of Barenia, but with some texture.  I’ll know in about 16 hours lol.  

Good luck with your smooth one!  Hopefully sooner rather than later!


----------



## okiern1981

perthhermes said:


> cant wait to see it!!!!





Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow congrats!! Can't wait to see!



Thank you both!  I’ll post some tomorrow once I get her!


----------



## okiern1981




----------



## okiern1981

One more....


----------



## Yoshi1296

okiern1981 said:


> One more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977825



So gorgeous!! Congrats!!!


----------



## [vogue]

okiern1981 said:


> One more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977825



Gorgeous. Love this. Would love one in a 35 or 40!


----------



## FreddieMac

Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## cocomlle

okiern1981 said:


> One more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977825



I love this and am so jelly!


----------



## okiern1981

Thank you all.  I’m over the moon.  I was also given the privilege to see the wool and novillo (maybe it was Togo?) HAC 50.  THAT was gorgeous!  Far too heavy for me after three shoulder surgeries, but oh, it was gorgeous.  They promised to let me know when the appliqué landscape HAC arrives.  And when they get the Ambre in stock...I’ve mentioned I might be interested in one of those too.


----------



## TankerToad

Ruxby said:


> Just a funny story that I want to share to you guys. So this evening before going home I took the bus to go to my favorite donut place. The temperature was 10 degrees fahrenheit  and the bus was arriving in 10 minutes so I waited inside Crate & Barrel near the entrance. A girl carrying a large Barneys shopping bag slung to her shoulders joined me in waiting for the bus. She was using her cellphone and I couldn't help but listen to her conversation.
> 
> So the girl was talking to her co worker at Barneys about what took place at their workplace this afternoon and that she was watching over this particular customer who seemed suspicious because he was browsing  at $1k sweatshirts from the brand Off White. And that he looked like he was gonna do a grab and go. The girl said she was about to call security but when another co worker greeted the guy she didn't call. After the suspicious guy left and purchased the Off White sweatshirts, she then told her story to her co worker and the coworker told her that the guy is Kris Dunn, a Chicago Bulls player.
> 
> So this part is when the story gets beefy, so while we were waiting for the bus, I noticed her looking at my Malachite Evelyne. And there's always gonna be those types of people who can't be happy for others, you know those jelly types with the rolling of the eyes and then a quick turn of the head. The bus arrived and being the gentleman that I am, I let her out the door first and let her in the bus first. So while she went in the bus first, she decided to stand next to the bus driver and looked at me with her eyes bulging pointing at the bus card swiper so she wanted me to pay first and I don't understand why because she's also blocking my way to take a seat. So after I swiped my card, before I can get in, she makes a move and swings her big Barneys shopping bag and with it's sharp corner tries to gorge my beloved Evie. Luckily, I was carrying a plastic bag containing a down jacket I bought for my brother and used it to block against her Barneys bag and prevented any scratches from my Evie. The way she swung her bag looked like she purposely wants to scratch my bag, but having encountered similar scenarios, I knew what to do and my judgement on her was spot on. She was DEFLECTED.



You should report this is Barney’s somehow


----------



## FreddieMac

okiern1981 said:


> Thank you all.  I’m over the moon.  I was also given the privilege to see the wool and novillo (maybe it was Togo?) HAC 50.  THAT was gorgeous!  Far too heavy for me after three shoulder surgeries, but oh, it was gorgeous.  They promised to let me know when the appliqué landscape HAC arrives.  And when they get the Ambre in stock...I’ve mentioned I might be interested in one of those too.



I got one of the A/W felt HAC's in Bordeaux Togo last November and LOVE it! Yes, it's a big bay for day to day, but I've got used to the weight of the bag now. Of course with all the space to fill it up, it soon gets heavy! The felt is wearing really well so far, and has been fabulous in unexpected downpours. The rain just pours off!!!

They had a light grey felt/azur one in Bond Street a couple weeks ago, but I didn't think the light grey looked as smart.


----------



## bagidiotic

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3977823
> View attachment 3977824


So lucky to have this beautiful  leather 
Congrats


----------



## Prada Prince

Brunching with noir Birkin 40 in Clemence, with a pair of orange poppy charms to brighten it up!


----------



## okiern1981

Prada Prince said:


> Brunching with noir Birkin 40 in Clemence, with a pair of orange poppy charms to brighten it up!
> 
> View attachment 3978808



Such a nice splash of orange ([emoji7]) against the black!  Makes me ready for Halloween to hurry up and get here!


----------



## Prada Prince

okiern1981 said:


> Such a nice splash of orange ([emoji7]) against the black!  Makes me ready for Halloween to hurry up and get here!



Thanks! Maybe, orange is the new black? [emoji13]


----------



## Retroboy

My first H bag, HAC 50 bought from London NBS, hope you like it


----------



## FreddieMac

Retroboy said:


> My first H bag, HAC 50 bought from London NBS, hope you like it



Beautiful! Bleu Nuit?


----------



## Retroboy

Yes it is bleu nuit with a noir handle and strap


----------



## Del118

loving hermès petit h items , this porte-monnaie in crocodile porosus can form to any size of your preference [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## fabuleux

Retroboy said:


> My first H bag, HAC 50 bought from London NBS, hope you like it


It looks beautiful!


----------



## okiern1981

Getting creative!  Couldn’t find twillies I like, so I do like any enterprising queen, and use what I have.


----------



## TankerToad

okiern1981 said:


> Getting creative!  Couldn’t find twillies I like, so I do like any enterprising queen, and use what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981257
> View attachment 3981258



How fab is this ?
Well Done!


----------



## Ruxby

Not the most engaging modelling pic (bathroom selfie) but carrying yellow Evie makes it more fun to carry on.


----------



## Ruxby

Prada Prince said:


> Brunching with noir Birkin 40 in Clemence, with a pair of orange poppy charms to brighten it up!
> 
> View attachment 3978808




Luv your sweatshirt with the lace insert, that's Burberrys isn't it?


----------



## Prada Prince

Ruxby said:


> Luv your sweatshirt with the lace insert, that's Burberrys isn't it?



Thank you. Yes that’s right!


----------



## aube

Matchy matchy! It was in #2007 when it was first came out that my #salesassistant at #hermessingapore suggested that I should get an #hermes #Steve bag. But only recently I finally succumbed into the temptation, and so far #noregrets !

Here is #hermesstevebag #messenger in #black #taurillonclemence #leather playing #matchymatchy with previously owned #capecod #watch #doubletour and #etriviere #belt in #boxleather . ALL by #Hermès .

Notice that all the #buckle are of the same style!

#flatlay #thingsaroundme #thingsaroundthehouse #fashion #understatedluxury #dlovink #Singapore

Photo from my instagram: https://www.instagram.com/d.lovink/


----------



## PJW5813

That's a very nice combination
and co-ordinated in a subtle way - not 'matchy matchy' at all.


----------



## Del118

love the purse so much so bought this clutch as well [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## aube

PJW5813 said:


> That's a very nice combination
> and co-ordinated in a subtle way - not 'matchy matchy' at all.


Thanks! I meant all the buckles were of the same design.. haha


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Somewhat Spring-like weather in YYZ
Wearing my H S/S18 Rouge H T-shirt


----------



## qubed

New Cityback Basketball Edition up on the USA website. Not really my cup of tea, but maybe someone else might be interested in it. The blue color is pretty nice though.


----------



## csetcos

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Somewhat Spring-like weather in YYZ
> Wearing my H S/S18 Rouge H T-shirt



Love this!!! Of course you have to get it- it’s your namesake!!

I have the same shirt on order. Hopefully it’ll arrive soon, along with other things.


----------



## Tony Yang

aube said:


> Matchy matchy! It was in #2007 when it was first came out that my #salesassistant at #hermessingapore suggested that I should get an #hermes #Steve bag. But only recently I finally succumbed into the temptation, and so far #noregrets !
> 
> Here is #hermesstevebag #messenger in #black #taurillonclemence #leather playing #matchymatchy with previously owned #capecod #watch #doubletour and #etriviere #belt in #boxleather . ALL by #Hermès .
> 
> Notice that all the #buckle are of the same style!
> 
> #flatlay #thingsaroundme #thingsaroundthehouse #fashion #understatedluxury #dlovink #Singapore
> 
> Photo from my instagram: https://www.instagram.com/d.lovink/



You've got good taste and good photos man!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

csetcos said:


> Love this!!! Of course you have to get it- it’s your namesake!!
> 
> I have the same shirt on order. Hopefully it’ll arrive soon, along with other things.


Yes indeed - Rouge H is my fav red of all time


----------



## aube

Tony Yang said:


> You've got good taste and good photos man!


Thank you so much! I remember chatting with you about crocodile wallet on my Instagram


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Del118 said:


> loving hermès petit h items , this porte-monnaie in crocodile porosus can form to any size of your preference [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Wonderful design!
Petit H is a great testing ground for innovative designs for H as well 
I bet and I hope eventually the house will make it into a recurrent item!


----------



## okiern1981

It’s Barenia....I mean Friday!


----------



## js2367

okiern1981 said:


> It’s Barenia....I mean Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985526


love this!


----------



## csetcos

Hi guys!!! For those of you in the US, there is a national meetup in Las Vegas coming up at the end of April. I’m letting you all know in case you don’t look at the “meet ups” section.

Obviously there are minimum posting requirements in order for you to come, but I think most of you qualify. 

I would love to meet many of you guys!!! So if you are interested, please come! There are wonderful lifelong friends that I’ve now met through TPF. It’s so nice to meet other members of your tribe [emoji5]

So please check out the meet ups section and come to the national meetup! TPF National Meet 2018
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/TPF-National-Meet-2018.978904/


----------



## okiern1981

csetcos said:


> Hi guys!!! For those of you in the US, there is a national meetup in Las Vegas coming up at the end of April. I’m letting you all know in case you don’t look at the “meet ups” section.
> 
> Obviously there are minimum posting requirements in order for you to come, but I think most of you qualify.
> 
> I would love to meet many of you guys!!! So if you are interested, please come! There are wonderful lifelong friends that I’ve now met through TPF. It’s so nice to meet other members of your tribe [emoji5]
> 
> So please check out the meet ups section and come to the national meetup! TPF National Meet 2018
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/TPF-National-Meet-2018.978904/



Wish I could!  I’ve got a lot going on this month and won’t be able to break away in April.  Maybe next year!


----------



## qubed

csetcos said:


> Hi guys!!! For those of you in the US, there is a national meetup in Las Vegas coming up at the end of April. I’m letting you all know in case you don’t look at the “meet ups” section.
> 
> Obviously there are minimum posting requirements in order for you to come, but I think most of you qualify.
> 
> I would love to meet many of you guys!!! So if you are interested, please come! There are wonderful lifelong friends that I’ve now met through TPF. It’s so nice to meet other members of your tribe [emoji5]
> 
> So please check out the meet ups section and come to the national meetup! TPF National Meet 2018
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/TPF-National-Meet-2018.978904/



I'm actually going to be there the weekend before. Bummer.


----------



## csetcos

okiern1981 said:


> Wish I could!  I’ve got a lot going on this month and won’t be able to break away in April.  Maybe next year!



Aww- we would love to have you!!!



qubed said:


> I'm actually going to be there the weekend before. Bummer.



SUCH a bummer!!! Reschedule? [emoji23]


----------



## okiern1981

Lazy Sunday


----------



## csetcos

Some of you are scarfies on here. Wearing my Jaguar Quetzal scarf!


----------



## aube

Work Essential Part 2 ...

Briefcase in nomade leather by LouisVuitton, Tank Louis Cartier watch in yellow gold by Cartier, clochette in vache naturel leather, agendas in goat skin, lizard and Epsom leather ALL by Hermes, sunglasses by Ermenegildo Zegna.

Photo from my Instagram: @d.lovink

For Hermès things and beyond, please follow my IG: https://www.instagram.com/d.lovink/

See you there..!


----------



## cocomlle

okiern1981 said:


> It’s Barenia....I mean Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985526



Stop taunting me with Barenia!


----------



## okiern1981

cocomlle said:


> Stop taunting me with Barenia!



Oh, you gonna hate me for sure [emoji48].  I snatched a second Barenia SaD last night.


----------



## js2367

okiern1981 said:


> Oh, you gonna hate me for sure [emoji48].  I snatched a second Barenia SaD last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989492


beautiful - how old is that piece? the patina is awesome!


----------



## scarf1

csetcos said:


> Some of you are scarfies on here. Wearing my Jaguar Quetzal scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989146


Love this on you!


----------



## PJW5813

okiern, what is the bag called in your recent post #8614?


----------



## okiern1981

js2367 said:


> beautiful - how old is that piece? the patina is awesome!



I’m not sure, and won’t be until I have it here in my hands.  My other was from 2000, so I suspect it’ll be from 1998-2002 era.


----------



## okiern1981

PJW5813 said:


> okiern, what is the bag called in your recent post #8614?



It’s called an Aline II!


----------



## PJW5813

thank you


----------



## okiern1981

PJW5813 said:


> thank you



You’re most welcome!


----------



## okiern1981

My saddle leather family..minus the second SaD coming in the next few days.  
From Left to Right
1960s K35
2000s SaD 34 x2
2000s Sherpa pm
1990s Bolide 35/37

Center 
1980s Noumea 
2010s Faubourg B30

Need a SLG or three don’t I?


----------



## okiern1981

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3989881
> 
> 
> My saddle leather family..minus the second SaD coming in the next few days.
> From Left to Right
> 1960s K35
> 2000s SaD 34 x2
> 2000s Sherpa pm
> 1990s Bolide 35/37
> 
> Center
> 1980s Noumea
> 2010s Faubourg B30
> 
> Need a SLG or three don’t I?



Crap!  Forgot one! 
2000s Aline II GM


----------



## Bostonjetset

csetcos said:


> Some of you are scarfies on here. Wearing my Jaguar Quetzal scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989146


This is fabulous on you!!  Thanks for posting some scarf love...not enough on this board haha.


aube said:


> Work Essential Part 2 ...
> 
> Briefcase in nomade leather by LouisVuitton, Tank Louis Cartier watch in yellow gold by Cartier, clochette in vache naturel leather, agendas in goat skin, lizard and Epsom leather ALL by Hermes, sunglasses by Ermenegildo Zegna.
> 
> Photo from my Instagram: @d.lovink
> 
> For Hermès things and beyond, please follow my IG: https://www.instagram.com/d.lovink/
> 
> See you there..!


Fabulous essentials!


okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3989881
> 
> 
> My saddle leather family..minus the second SaD coming in the next few days.
> From Left to Right
> 1960s K35
> 2000s SaD 34 x2
> 2000s Sherpa pm
> 1990s Bolide 35/37
> 
> Center
> 1980s Noumea
> 2010s Faubourg B30
> 
> Need a SLG or three don’t I?


Barenia heaven!!


----------



## okiern1981

Bostonjetset said:


> This is fabulous on you!!  Thanks for posting some scarf love...not enough on this board haha.
> 
> Fabulous essentials!
> 
> Barenia heaven!!



Thank you kind sir!  [emoji51]


----------



## HMuse

okiern1981 said:


> Crap!  Forgot one!
> 2000s Aline II GM
> View attachment 3989883


STUNNING!!!


----------



## cocomlle

okiern1981 said:


> Oh, you gonna hate me for sure [emoji48].  I snatched a second Barenia SaD last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989492



Wow!  I'm going to have to head to H pronto to reiterate to my SA that I want...no, I need Barenia! And when she tells me I am a crazy fanatic lunatic , I'm going to blame you!


----------



## okiern1981

cocomlle said:


> Wow!  I'm going to have to head to H pronto to reiterate to my SA that I want...no, I need Barenia! And when she tells me I am a crazy fanatic lunatic , I'm going to blame you!



Barenia snatchers INC accepts no liability for craziness or mental instability brought on by crazy folks trying to buy barenia products [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## cocomlle

okiern1981 said:


> Barenia snatchers INC accepts no liability for craziness or mental instability brought on by crazy folks trying to buy barenia products [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]



Touche my friend!


----------



## okiern1981

cocomlle said:


> Touche my friend!



Lol!  [emoji16]


----------



## Pegase

csetcos said:


> Some of you are scarfies on here. Wearing my Jaguar Quetzal scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989146



You were this handsomely.  I had n e v e r consider Jaguar Quetzal, this pic certainly makes me reconsider!


----------



## Louis74

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3989881
> 
> 
> My saddle leather family..minus the second SaD coming in the next few days.
> From Left to Right
> 1960s K35
> 2000s SaD 34 x2
> 2000s Sherpa pm
> 1990s Bolide 35/37
> 
> Center
> 1980s Noumea
> 2010s Faubourg B30
> 
> Need a SLG or three don’t I?



Very nice! I have a Calvi Pop in barenia and it is getting a nice patina.


----------



## okiern1981

Louis74 said:


> Very nice! I have a Calvi Pop in barenia and it is getting a nice patina.



The patina is the best part...love watching barenia evolve!


----------



## okiern1981

The Barenia snatcher hath strucketh againeth!  Muahahahahahahahahaah[emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## PJW5813

and having struck moves on…

just wonderful
well done


----------



## okiern1981

PJW5813 said:


> and having struck moves on…
> 
> just wonderful
> well done



I’m haunting for the next piece....[emoji317]. Maybe I should change barenia snatcher to barenia assassin?


----------



## PJW5813

and then go hunting - expletive predictive text


----------



## okiern1981

Forgive me boys, for I have sinned...again.  Against barenia as well [emoji33][emoji24]. I found and snapped up a Birkin JPG.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



I’m putting a pic up of one similar I found on google, and adding a disclaimer:
I would like to note, this is NOT the bag I ordered, but an image courtesy of google.


----------



## Tony Yang

Since we are on the topic of Barenia, this one is lurking...


----------



## Louis74

Tony Yang said:


> Since we are on the topic of Barenia, this one is lurking...



The theme song from Jaws is playing in my head when I look at those pics. Even the handles look like a fin in the dark.


----------



## fatcat2523

Finally found a prefect bag to match for my paddock charm, Goyard Victoria in Black and Tan


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Finally found a prefect bag to match for my paddock charm, Goyard Victoria in Black and Tan
> View attachment 3997851
> 
> View attachment 3997854


It does go very well with the bag!


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> It does go very well with the bag!


Thank you. I can't resist at the end and pulled my trigger lol.


----------



## footlocker

fatcat2523 said:


> Finally found a prefect bag to match for my paddock charm, Goyard Victoria in Black and Tan
> View attachment 3997851
> 
> View attachment 3997854



Goyard opened in your city and country? wow...


----------



## fatcat2523

footlocker said:


> Goyard opened in your city and country? wow...



I wish...I have ordered from Hong Kong and my friend brought it back to me


----------



## okiern1981

The matriarch of my collection heading to PT with me this morning.


----------



## Prada Prince

Noir crocodile Charniere bracelet at the office today...


----------



## okiern1981

Well, my one piece of noir.  Verdict: it doesn’t fit as much as I thought it would, but its quirky enough I like it.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ps...the Rodeo charms are NOT original Hermes.  They were made by a dear friend of mine who knows how much I love Hermes.  Just thought I’d throw that out there in case...[emoji57]


----------



## Prada Prince

Casual Friday with my gold/noir 32MM belt kit and noir Paddock Fer a Cheval with contrast stitching...


----------



## js2367

Tony Yang said:


> Since we are on the topic of Barenia, this one is lurking...


Loving this Bolide !!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Hermessence - my leisure fragrance
The Cardamusc pure parfum oil really makes my 4 Hermessence fragrances even more enjoyable and complex


----------



## aube

White on white! Not usually a fan of white for the obvious reason that they can get dirty easily, but this all-white sporty look is just perfect for Sunday morning !

"Aline" slingbag in cotton canvas & leather, "Vision" agenda in swift leather and vaporisateur (also covered in swift leather), ALL by Hermes . White shoes are from Saturdays NYC


----------



## J.T.

aube said:


> White on white! Not usually a fan of white for the obvious reason that they can get dirty easily, but this all-white sporty look is just perfect for Sunday morning !
> 
> "Aline" slingbag in cotton canvas & leather, "Vision" agenda in swift leather and vaporisateur (also covered in swift leather), ALL by Hermes . White shoes are from Saturdays NYC



Love this! [emoji1305]


----------



## aube

J.T. said:


> Love this! [emoji1305]


Thanks so much!


----------



## js2367

aube said:


> White on white! Not usually a fan of white for the obvious reason that they can get dirty easily, but this all-white sporty look is just perfect for Sunday morning !
> 
> "Aline" slingbag in cotton canvas & leather, "Vision" agenda in swift leather and vaporisateur (also covered in swift leather), ALL by Hermes . White shoes are from Saturdays NYC


Lovin the whites!


----------



## aube

js2367 said:


> Lovin the whites!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## okiern1981

Today’s companion


----------



## feifei123

So guys, I was offered an clemence bleu nuit kelly 32 phw with croc handle. I am not quite sure about the size. I have a few kelly 40s and 28s but I never used 32 before. Do you guys think it would be a good size? I'm 6'1.


----------



## PJW5813

If you are comfortable with 28s and 40s why would would something in between not be good?


----------



## feifei123

PJW5813 said:


> If you are comfortable with 28s and 40s why would would something in between not be good?


Since I used 28 as a small crossbody bag, and 40 as shoulder bag with this canvas strap as big bag. I am afraid 32 would be an awkward size.  Too big to be crossbody, too small to be shoulder bag.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Sunny Sunday - still chilly in YYZ 
H Tournis in Bordeaux / Rouge casque
H Nathan 40 ceinture in noir /  chocolat
I am also wearing my own pieces that I crafted - Red Tiger’s Eye bracelet with sterling silver accent and Red Garnet bracelet with sterling silver accent


----------



## PJW5813

feifei123 said:


> Since I used 28 as a small crossbody bag, and 40 as shoulder bag with this canvas strap as big bag. I am afraid 32 would be an awkward size.  Too big to be crossbody, too small to be shoulder bag.



your own reservations answer your question for you
if you have doubts heed them


----------



## okiern1981

feifei123 said:


> Since I used 28 as a small crossbody bag, and 40 as shoulder bag with this canvas strap as big bag. I am afraid 32 would be an awkward size.  Too big to be crossbody, too small to be shoulder bag.



The only way to know is to try it on.  You may need a longer strap for shoulder or cross body wear.  I personally love a 32, but I’m short.


----------



## js2367

feifei123 said:


> So guys, I was offered an clemence bleu nuit kelly 32 phw with croc handle. I am not quite sure about the size. I have a few kelly 40s and 28s but I never used 32 before. Do you guys think it would be a good size? I'm 6'1.


You should try it and post a picture!  I think it’ll look great for you.


----------



## cce5858

weN84 said:


> Here's a full frontal on the HaC shown on the runway (credit: Vogue_Luxury on Instagram).
> View attachment 3941393



Can someone please please tell me what color this blue is??  This bag is to die for!!


----------



## perthhermes

cce5858 said:


> Can someone please please tell me what color this blue is??  This bag is to die for!!


Im not sure what it is, but thats the bag my SM has ordered for me. She says the inlay marquetry is amazing. 
I will ask her re the blue and let u know...its easter here so all things shut til tuesday (well sat and sun are open, but she doesnt work on weekends).


----------



## perthhermes

cce5858 said:


> Can someone please please tell me what color this blue is??  This bag is to die for!!


If i was to guess, i would say blue saphir?


----------



## okiern1981

perthhermes said:


> If i was to guess, i would say blue saphir?



I was thinking bleu de prusse...but I thought it was rested


----------



## VertBronze

perthhermes said:


> If i was to guess, i would say blue saphir?



I was told Bleu Saphir, not sure if that was just my SAs guess though. Would you mind sharing the price you were quoted? I was told $43k USD, but then my Canadian SA told me between $46-48k CAD. That would make no sense given the significant exchange rate difference.


----------



## Flowerlily

Bought this one for my hubby. Also eyeing the wide black pants from the same SS18 collection.


----------



## perthhermes

VertBronze said:


> I was told Bleu Saphir, not sure if that was just my SAs guess though. Would you mind sharing the price you were quoted? I was told $43k USD, but then my Canadian SA told me between $46-48k CAD. That would make no sense given the significant exchange rate difference.



Sorry I didnt ask for a price.


----------



## Ruxby

Adding a blast of Blue Electrique GriGri Rodeo to my silver Issey BaoBao Kapow!


----------



## perthhermes

VertBronze said:


> I was told Bleu Saphir, not sure if that was just my SAs guess though. Would you mind sharing the price you were quoted? I was told $43k USD, but then my Canadian SA told me between $46-48k CAD. That would make no sense given the significant exchange rate difference.



Just got told by SA today in Aus it rrp for $54K AUD and it is Bleu Saphir


----------



## miah100

Excuse my my absence from the forum, I’ve been so busy decorating my new apartment that haven’t done much shopping at H lately. However, I did stop in to my boutique to pick up the Avalon cushion & blanket in charcoal. Just the perfect touch of orange I needed for my decor...


----------



## Yoshi1296

miah100 said:


> Excuse my my absence from the forum, I’ve been so busy decorating my new apartment that haven’t done much shopping at H lately. However, I did stop in to my boutique to pick up the Avalon cushion & blanket in charcoal. Just the perfect touch of orange I needed for my decor...
> 
> View attachment 4020811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020814



Everything looks great! Congrats!


----------



## Prada Prince

With my Barenia Collier de “Chat”... [emoji13]


----------



## averagejoe

miah100 said:


> Excuse my my absence from the forum, I’ve been so busy decorating my new apartment that haven’t done much shopping at H lately. However, I did stop in to my boutique to pick up the Avalon cushion & blanket in charcoal. Just the perfect touch of orange I needed for my decor...
> 
> View attachment 4020811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020814


Your apartment is like an Hermes store! I love how you displayed your bags.


----------



## walds11

I’m fairly new to the high end luxury SLG game. I have a Goyard St. Sulpice card holder. I also have a nice bespoke American Alligator card holder, which was crafted at a small shop in Texas.

I’m really liking what Hermès has to offer. They sure have a lot of SLGs.  The Hermès Poker jungle billfold holder, large model is very cool. It's an Evercolor calfskin bill clip wallet with six card slots. Only problem is it’s larger than I like to carry. I usually carry small card holders (4-5 cards and small amount of cash).

Guys please show off your Hermès SLGs. I’m also open to other suggestions.


----------



## okiern1981

A lot of folks love the Bastia, which technically is a coin case, but works well (from my understanding) as a card and cash holder.  I don’t have one as I prefer and use larger wallets.


----------



## walds11

okiern1981 said:


> A lot of folks love the Bastia, which technically is a coin case, but works well (from my understanding) as a card and cash holder.  I don’t have one as I prefer and use larger wallets.



Nifty little coin case, but not for me. I prefer and use slim card holders. There’s something really intriguing about the Poker jungle billfold holder. Not sure why they made the dimensions so big on it (3.5”x4.6”). A billfold with four card slots and internal money clip doesn’t need to be that big.


----------



## PJW5813

Much as I hate to disagree with Okiern, the Bastia is not wide enough to take credit/debit cards.
The popular Hermes option is the Calvi.
I am sure Okiern and I would agree that you should try for an example in barenia.

The MC2 Copernic is a great card holder billfold, but I think that would not be small enough for you

Calvi and Bastia in barenia with midnight blue linings


----------



## okiern1981

PJW5813 said:


> Much as I hate to disagree with Okiern, the Bastia is not wide enough to take credit/debit cards.
> The popular Hermes option is the Calvi.
> I am sure Okiern and I would agree that you should try for an example in barenia.
> 
> The MC2 Copernic is a great card holder billfold, but I think that would not be small enough for you
> 
> Calvi and Bastia in barenia with midnight blue linings
> View attachment 4021652



Please disagree!  I had my SLGs mixed up!  I was thinking calvi and typed Bastia.  I blame the carb coma after Easter dinner!  (There’s a reason why gluttony is a deadly sin) I most certainly agree on Barenia!  Anything Barenia and I’m there for! (within reason, of course, and preferably legally as well)


----------



## walds11

PJW5813 said:


> Much as I hate to disagree with Okiern, the Bastia is not wide enough to take credit/debit cards.
> The popular Hermes option is the Calvi.
> I am sure Okiern and I would agree that you should try for an example in barenia.
> 
> The MC2 Copernic is a great card holder billfold, but I think that would not be small enough for you
> 
> Calvi and Bastia in barenia with midnight blue linings.



The Calvi is worth a look. It’s compact and something different than what I’ve carried. 

The Mc2 Copernic is slightly smaller length wise compared to the Poker (4.3” vs 4.6”), but has more card slots ( 8 plus 2
additional pockets vs 4 with money clip). You would think the wallet with the less card slots with the money clip would be smaller...? 

I definitely prefer the Hermès “jungle” models. That’s where Hermès uses different color materials inside/outside, right?


----------



## okiern1981

walds11 said:


> The Calvi is worth a look. It’s compact and something different than what I’ve carried.
> 
> The Mc2 Copernic is slightly smaller length wise compared to the Poker (4.3” vs 4.6”), but has more card slots ( 8 plus 2
> additional pockets vs 4 with money clip). You would think the wallet with the less card slots with the money clip would be smaller...?
> 
> I definitely prefer the Hermès “jungle” models. That’s where Hermès uses different color materials inside/outside, right?



I believe you may be referring to the petit H creations.  I believe there was a jungle theme once, as well as an elephant and a croc/gator hippo


----------



## okiern1981

This?


----------



## walds11

okiern1981 said:


> I believe you may be referring to the petit H creations.  I believe there was a jungle theme once, as well as an elephant and a croc/gator hippo



Yes, I’ve seen that...



okiern1981 said:


> This?



But why does Hermès use the “jungle” reference in the Poker title?

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/poker-jungle-billfold-holder-large-model-H074615CKAA/

I found the small model, but it’s no longer available 

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/poker-bill-clip-small-model-H065729CK89/


----------



## okiern1981

walds11 said:


> Yes, I’ve seen that...
> 
> 
> 
> But why does Hermès use the “jungle” reference in the Poker title?
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/poker-jungle-billfold-holder-large-model-H074615CKAA/
> 
> I found the small model, but it’s no longer available
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/poker-bill-clip-small-model-H065729CK89/



Haven’t a clue.  I didn’t know these exist!  (shows you how much I search for men’s wallets) I look mostly at larger wallets, IE zippered wallets, and they put those in the ladies section mostly


----------



## Yoshi1296

walds11 said:


> Yes, I’ve seen that...
> 
> 
> 
> But why does Hermès use the “jungle” reference in the Poker title?
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/poker-jungle-billfold-holder-large-model-H074615CKAA/
> 
> I found the small model, but it’s no longer available
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/poker-bill-clip-small-model-H065729CK89/



I love the poker bill clip and I am thinking of getting that as well. I was also looking into the Valextra coin purse to fit my cards. I like the security of the zipper. 
https://www.valextra.com/en-us/rectangular-coin-purse-blu/

Also, Valextra makes wonderful card cases.


----------



## walds11

Yoshi1296 said:


> I love the poker bill clip and I am thinking of getting that as well. I was also looking into the Valextra coin purse to fit my cards. I like the security of the zipper.
> https://www.valextra.com/en-us/rectangular-coin-purse-blu/
> 
> Also, Valextra makes wonderful card cases.



I need to locate the poker bill clip,  small model. It’s not available online, but wonder if it’s available in stores. Do you think customer service can look up availability in stores across the country?


----------



## Yoshi1296

walds11 said:


> I need to locate the poker bill clip,  small model. It’s not available online, but wonder if it’s available in stores. Do you think customer service can look up availability in stores across the country?



You can try! I've never dealt with Hermes customer service to be honest so I'm not too sure. But, it's not a super rare item or anything so you can go into your local Hermes and just ask. I've done that a few times and I've always found the items I was looking for. I am looking for the small model as well.


----------



## walds11

Yoshi1296 said:


> You can try! I've never dealt with Hermes customer service to be honest so I'm not too sure. But, it's not a super rare item or anything so you can go into your local Hermes and just ask. I've done that a few times and I've always found the items I was looking for. I am looking for the small model as well.



Good idea. I will stop by my local Hermès boutique and ask. I’ve browsed there a lot, but haven’t bought anything yet.


----------



## Louis74

Hermes wallets are too large for my taste and I prefer the super compact Calvi to carry cards and cash. It is slim and keeps the content really secure.


----------



## Yoshi1296

walds11 said:


> Good idea. I will stop by my local Hermès boutique and ask. I’ve browsed there a lot, but haven’t bought anything yet.



Yeah I always prefer going into the boutique. You also might run into a piece that you may not have known even existed from Hermes. I always find new wallet designs when I got into the boutique.


----------



## walds11

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yeah I always prefer going into the boutique. You also might run into a piece that you may not have known even existed from Hermes. I always find new wallet designs when I got into the boutique.



Agreed. And it’s always good to build a relationship with an SA at the boutique.


----------



## qubed

I find that card holders with external slots tend to look kind of ugly with credit cards or cash sticking out of the slots. I use the Envelope MM as a wallet and find it perfect. Holds a couple cards and a few folded bills (may not fit Euros). And it looks the same whether empty or full. Comes in mysore or sometimes Barenia.


----------



## walds11

qubed said:


> I find that card holders with external slots tend to look kind of ugly with credit cards or cash sticking out of the slots. I use the Envelope MM as a wallet and find it perfect. Holds a couple cards and a few folded bills (may not fit Euros). And it looks the same whether empty or full. Comes in mysore or sometimes Barenia.



I’ve been using card holders for the longest time and want to switch to a traditional bi-fold for that very reason. It’s gotta be a super slim bi-fold though. I carry 5 cards and a few bills in front pocket, so not a loaded wallet


----------



## js2367

okiern1981 said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021733


I love these Petit H pieces!! Are these online orders only?


----------



## okiern1981

js2367 said:


> I love these Petit H pieces!! Are these online orders only?



I’ve not seen them in my boutique, but that doesn’t mean others might have them.  I find them on h.com and often on evilBay


----------



## Yoshi1296

qubed said:


> I find that card holders with external slots tend to look kind of ugly with credit cards or cash sticking out of the slots. I use the Envelope MM as a wallet and find it perfect. Holds a couple cards and a few folded bills (may not fit Euros). And it looks the same whether empty or full. Comes in mysore or sometimes Barenia.





walds11 said:


> I’ve been using card holders for the longest time and want to switch to a traditional bi-fold for that very reason. It’s gotta be a super slim bi-fold though. I carry 5 cards and a few bills in front pocket, so not a loaded wallet



Haha that makes 3 of use that want to switch for the same reason! I actually used to own the envelope mm in barenia but I just...want something different which is why I want the small poker.


----------



## walds11

Yoshi1296 said:


> Haha that makes 3 of use that want to switch for the same reason! I actually used to own the envelope mm in barenia but I just...want something different which is why I want the small poker.



The small poker is cool, but the more I think about it, the internal money clip could be a nuisance. I might be better off with a bi-fold that has the traditional full length note compartment.  Hermes makes some nice ones, i.e. the MC2 Copernic, but it’s quite large and has more slots than I need. The MC2 Edison is smaller, but has that unsightly ID window on one inner side. I may have to go bespoke route, then I can get some gator without paying the high designer prices


----------



## Yoshi1296

walds11 said:


> The small poker is cool, but the more I think about it, the internal money clip could be a nuisance. I might be better off with a bi-fold that has the traditional full length note compartment.  Hermes makes some nice ones, i.e. the MC2 Copernic, but it’s quite large and has more slots than I need. The MC2 Edison is smaller, but has that unsightly ID window on one inner side. I may have to go bespoke route, then I can get some gator without paying the high designer prices



You do have a point! I'm gonna go into the store and try it out. I've never used a bill clip style like that before so I'm worried as well. But I sold my citizen twill billfold because of how bulky it was lol. Ahhh decisions decisions...

Also, have you looked into this wallet? It's a hefty price but it's really nice! And they have a few different colors too.

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/manhattan-compact-wallet-small-model-H070564CAAA/


----------



## walds11

Yoshi1296 said:


> You do have a point! I'm gonna go into the store and try it out. I've never used a bill clip style like that before so I'm worried as well. But I sold my citizen twill billfold because of how bulky it was lol. Ahhh decisions decisions...
> 
> Also, have you looked into this wallet? It's a hefty price but it's really nice! And they have a few different colors too.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/manhattan-compact-wallet-small-model-H070564CAAA/



I bought this money clip wallet a while back and sold it. The internal clip was a nuisance, especially when using cards more often than money. That being said, the Poker is off my list. 

https://mitchell-leather.com/collections/money-clip-wallets

The Manhattan is nice, but looks a little bulky.


----------



## wma

walds11 said:


> I bought this money clip wallet a while back and sold it. The internal clip was a nuisance, especially when using cards more often than money. That being said, the Poker is off my list.
> 
> https://mitchell-leather.com/collections/money-clip-wallets
> 
> The Manhattan is nice, but looks a little bulky.


There is also the mini model for the Manhattan: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/manhattan-wallet-mini-model-H070988CAAA/

It has fewer slots/pockets so it may work better for someone who carries less than 6 cards and a little cash. However I have not tried it in person and it probably can't handle larger format bills like Euros.

I couldn't come to love the Calvi because I find the two slots to be too spacious. It looks too "puffy" and my few cards rattle around too much inside. A friend uses one but he carries 10 cards and some cash so it fills out better but that is way too thick for me.

The Euclide card holder is nice when I want to go minimal with 4 card slots and 2 flat pockets. It works for me because I carry 5 cards and a little bit of cash (or I'll use a money clip for the cash). However, it is hard to find one in a decent colour and leather these days. Lately, Hermès has been putting out jungle or colorblocked Euclides so finding a plain one will be a challenge.

I use an Enveloppe MM occasionally. It works well for a few cards and a little bit of cash. It works better with US cash because the bills are paper and fold flat. The bills stay in place well because they have some texture. It doesn't work that well with Canadian cash because the bills are polymer and they tend to bulge even when I try to fold them flat. The polymer bills are also slick and don't stay in place that well. I tend to use a money clip when I use the Enveloppe.

Another alternative is the Bearn cardholder but it will be thicker than the Manhattan mini because it has two gusseted pockets and the iconic Bearn hardware/strap. This one will also be a challenge to find. There is also the Bearn mini which is similar but has a snap pocket in place of one of the gusseted pockets so a touch thicker than the cardholder.

Most luxury brands have similar models to the Manhattan mini and Euclide card holders. Best to find something that works for you whether it's Hermès or not. I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## walds11

wma said:


> There is also the mini model for the Manhattan: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/manhattan-wallet-mini-model-H070988CAAA/
> 
> It has fewer slots/pockets so it may work better for someone who carries less than 6 cards and a little cash. However I have not tried it in person and it probably can't handle larger format bills like Euros.
> 
> I couldn't come to love the Calvi because I find the two slots to be too spacious. It looks too "puffy" and my few cards rattle around too much inside. A friend uses one but he carries 10 cards and some cash so it fills out better but that is way too thick for me.
> 
> The Euclide card holder is nice when I want to go minimal with 4 card slots and 2 flat pockets. It works for me because I carry 5 cards and a little bit of cash (or I'll use a money clip for the cash). However, it is hard to find one in a decent colour and leather these days. Lately, Hermès has been putting out jungle or colorblocked Euclides so finding a plain one will be a challenge.
> 
> I use an Enveloppe MM occasionally. It works well for a few cards and a little bit of cash. It works better with US cash because the bills are paper and fold flat. The bills stay in place well because they have some texture. It doesn't work that well with Canadian cash because the bills are polymer and they tend to bulge even when I try to fold them flat. The polymer bills are also slick and don't stay in place that well. I tend to use a money clip when I use the Enveloppe.
> 
> Another alternative is the Bearn cardholder but it will be thicker than the Manhattan mini because it has two gusseted pockets and the iconic Bearn hardware/strap. This one will also be a challenge to find. There is also the Bearn mini which is similar but has a snap pocket in place of one of the gusseted pockets so a touch thicker than the cardholder.
> 
> Most luxury brands have similar models to the Manhattan mini and Euclide card holders. Best to find something that works for you whether it's Hermès or not. I hope this helps. Good luck.



This helps a lot! I have plenty of card holders, but the Euclide looks really nice.

I’m looking for a traditional, slim, top loading billfold wallet. Something that is about 4”x3” max. Hermès has a few, i.e. the Citizen Twill and MC2 Copernic, but they are too large.

I’ll find something eventually. It doesn’t have to be a designer brand. To get a little off topic, I may have one custom made by a leather artisan located in Texas. He was trained by a former Hermès artisan and does high quality bespoke work. He uses Chèvre Mysore. This is a goatskin that Hermès also uses. One of his specialities is working with American Alligator vertical cut belly with the exposed umbilical scar. Hermès constructs their gator wallets with this cut. There’s a lot of work that goes into constructing a wallet with this cut of the gator.


----------



## qubed

Yeah, I have the MC2 Euclide too though I haven’t actually used it. (its Lime alligator, so I’m afraid of it getting stained, which of course beats the whole point of having it). And yeah, its a pretty common design pattern – I know Louis Vuitton has one. It’s a bit thicker than the Envelope though. If they only made the Envelope in exotics...


----------



## aube

Getting Ready for My Exercise!

Skipping rope in leather & wood with its own pouch and towel by Hermes, StanSmith sneakers by Adidas Originals .


----------



## PJW5813

qubed said:


> Yeah, I have the MC2 Euclide too though* I haven’t actually used it. (its Lime alligator, so I’m afraid of it getting stained, which of course beats the whole point of having i*t). And yeah, its a pretty common design pattern – I know Louis Vuitton has one. It’s a bit thicker than the Envelope though. If they only made the Envelope in exotics...



so honest and too true


----------



## walds11

qubed said:


> Yeah, I have the MC2 Euclide too though I haven’t actually used it. (its Lime alligator, so I’m afraid of it getting stained, which of course beats the whole point of having it). And yeah, its a pretty common design pattern – I know Louis Vuitton has one. It’s a bit thicker than the Envelope though. If they only made the Envelope in exotics...



I’d love to see a picture of your MC2 Euclide lime alligator card holder. Alligator is very durable, especially matte finish, so don’t be afraid to rock it, even though it’s a piece of art  

American Alligator vertical cut belly with exposed umbilical scar is so amazing. That’s what Hermès and my leather artisan in Texas uses.


----------



## okiern1981

. My BF baby, with my fur baby in the background.


----------



## qubed

Here’s the Alligator MC2 Euclide in lime.


----------



## walds11

qubed said:


> Here’s the Alligator MC2 Euclide in lime.



Wow! That is beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Yoshi1296

qubed said:


> Here’s the Alligator MC2 Euclide in lime.
> 
> View attachment 4028514
> View attachment 4028515



Wow stunning!


----------



## Serva1

qubed said:


> Here’s the Alligator MC2 Euclide in lime.
> 
> View attachment 4028514
> View attachment 4028515



This is a stunning colour, love the chevre inside. I have one in marine ( my favourite) and one in black, both matte but hoping to find a lisse bleu izmir next, easier to find in my handbag [emoji3]


----------



## howardu09

Fabulous place!!!  Love your bag display!!! I'm moving to Brooklyn this summer and can't wait to decorate. Thanks for the inspiration.



miah100 said:


> Excuse my my absence from the forum, I’ve been so busy decorating my new apartment that haven’t done much shopping at H lately. However, I did stop in to my boutique to pick up the Avalon cushion & blanket in charcoal. Just the perfect touch of orange I needed for my decor...
> 
> View attachment 4020811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020814


----------



## howardu09

What a fabulous collection. Especially love your Kelly. 



okiern1981 said:


> Crap!  Forgot one!
> 2000s Aline II GM
> View attachment 3989883


----------



## okiern1981

howardu09 said:


> What a fabulous collection. Especially love your Kelly.



Thank you!


----------



## Prada Prince

Noir Paddock charm in the office again...


----------



## perthhermes

okiern1981 said:


> Crap!  Forgot one!
> 2000s Aline II GM
> View attachment 3989883


amazing mate!


----------



## okiern1981

perthhermes said:


> amazing mate!



Thanks boo!


----------



## Prada Prince

Enjoying the sunshine with Mr Birkin...


----------



## aube

It’s no secret that I love anything equastrian. The Etriviere leather belt in vache naturel and “Quick” leather shoes (très confortable!) are both from Hermes, on top of "horse" floor mat from Thomas Paul US.


----------



## J.T.

Greeting, Hermès Council 

I am in need of some advice/guidance about a bag and I hope someone here could chime in?

I was in Berlin last month and spotted a beautiful Steve Caporal in TC, Vert Fonce at the Hermes store in KaDeWe and had the chance to try it on.
I had kind of dismissed this bag earlier because I had thought of it as bigger and heavier than what it actually turned out to be irl. I had also expected the price point to be higher for this bag. I am normal more into BV but once I tried it on, it was oh so supple and comfortable to wear, structured enough to be practical and the size was just right. Basically I was sold on it.

While the SA was super friendly and accommodating the shop didn’t allow photography (which is the dumbest thing I’ve ever heard, but I didn’t have the energy to get into a discussion) so I have no pics I’m afraid.

So my Qs,
Anyone with the caporal or with general advice:

1. How do you find the closure/threading of the buckle? Is it to much of a hassle? Or do you just leave the flap open. Is that secure enough?

2. How does the bag hold up. I want an everyday beater bag that can handle the Scandinavian climate  incl. getting caught in light  rain or (god forbid) minor scuffs. 

3. Does the TC leather age well? does it get that nice worn in look like eg. barenia or is TC a leather looking it’s best when pristine?


----------



## FreddieMac

J.T. said:


> Greeting, Hermès Council
> 
> I am in need of some advice/guidance about a bag and I hope someone here could chime in?
> 
> I was in Berlin last month and spotted a beautiful Steve Caporal in TC, Vert Fonce at the Hermes store in KaDeWe and had the chance to try it on.
> I had kind of dismissed this bag earlier because I had thought of it as bigger and heavier than what it actually turned out to be irl. I had also expected the price point to be higher for this bag. I am normal more into BV but once I tried it on, it was oh so supple and comfortable to wear, structured enough to be practical and the size was just right. Basically I was sold on it.
> 
> While the SA was super friendly and accommodating the shop didn’t allow photography (which is the dumbest thing I’ve ever heard, but I didn’t have the energy to get into a discussion) so I have no pics I’m afraid.
> 
> So my Qs,
> Anyone with the caporal or with general advice:
> 
> 1. How do you find the closure/threading of the buckle? Is it to much of a hassle? Or do you just leave the flap open. Is that secure enough?
> 
> 2. How does the bag hold up. I want an everyday beater bag that can handle the Scandinavian climate  incl. getting caught in light  rain or (god forbid) minor scuffs.
> 
> 3. Does the TC leather age well? does it get that nice worn in look like eg. barenia or is TC a leather looking it’s best when pristine?



Hey, so whilst I don’t have a Caporal (ironically my SA has been unable to track one down for me and I’ve been told it’s not been available to order at podium for a couple years, I DO have the bigger brother 35 size, in Taurillon Cristobal.

I’m assuming the one you saw was in Taurillon Clémence, which in my opinion is a super easy leather that won’t patinate and age, but will get softer and smoochier with time.

I have no issues with the bag closure, typically keep it shut and can do the clasps one handed in a couple seconds.

If you like it and love the colour, i’d really recommend you go for it. As with all things H, these things aren’t always made in huge quantities and don’t hang around for long, so if you love, take it!!


----------



## WilliamLion

J.T. said:


> Greeting, Hermès Council
> 
> I am in need of some advice/guidance about a bag and I hope someone here could chime in?
> 
> I was in Berlin last month and spotted a beautiful Steve Caporal in TC, Vert Fonce at the Hermes store in KaDeWe and had the chance to try it on.
> I had kind of dismissed this bag earlier because I had thought of it as bigger and heavier than what it actually turned out to be irl. I had also expected the price point to be higher for this bag. I am normal more into BV but once I tried it on, it was oh so supple and comfortable to wear, structured enough to be practical and the size was just right. Basically I was sold on it.
> 
> While the SA was super friendly and accommodating the shop didn’t allow photography (which is the dumbest thing I’ve ever heard, but I didn’t have the energy to get into a discussion) so I have no pics I’m afraid.
> 
> So my Qs,
> Anyone with the caporal or with general advice:
> 
> 1. How do you find the closure/threading of the buckle? Is it to much of a hassle? Or do you just leave the flap open. Is that secure enough?
> 
> 2. How does the bag hold up. I want an everyday beater bag that can handle the Scandinavian climate  incl. getting caught in light  rain or (god forbid) minor scuffs.
> 
> 3. Does the TC leather age well? does it get that nice worn in look like eg. barenia or is TC a leather looking it’s best when pristine?



As FreddieMac mentioned, TC won't develop a patina like Barenia and will eventually get slouchy, I still love TC because you don't need to babysit TC but it's personal opinion


----------



## Lostinlondon

Duplicate


----------



## Lostinlondon

I can confirm both previous replies. Like FreddieMac, my bag is the larger type (the largest-40 I believe but don’t quote me on that), in TCl. it’s a year old and has slouched but I don’t mind at all. Weather wise, you can’t beat London and my Steve has been rained on more often than I can remember. I find it to be on the heavy side but-again- not a problem for me. The closing system is- IMHO-gimmicky. I keep the straps hanging down all the time for easier access. Colour wise, H do nice bicolour combinations. Unfortunately, these were not available when I got mine. I am very much of an impulse buyer with no patience whatsoever. I ended-up settling for a nice “prunoir”.


----------



## PJW5813

The closure system is a bit fussy, especially folding the strap back on itself, but the weight of the flap will hold it down without us inf the straps.
If you have tried it and like it, you should go for it, but only if it is a colour and leather that you really like or want.
The bi-colour versions are the most interesting.


----------



## oshinex

Something new.


----------



## walds11

That is beautiful! Hermès does a great job using American Alligator vertical cut belly with the exposed umbilical scar.


----------



## howardu09

oshinex said:


> View attachment 4037720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something new.


WOW! What a beauty!


----------



## J.T.

FreddieMac said:


> Hey, so whilst I don’t have a Caporal (ironically my SA has been unable to track one down for me and I’ve been told it’s not been available to order at podium for a couple years, I DO have the bigger brother 35 size, in Taurillon Cristobal.
> 
> I’m assuming the one you saw was in Taurillon Clémence, which in my opinion is a super easy leather that won’t patinate and age, but will get softer and smoochier with time.
> 
> I have no issues with the bag closure, typically keep it shut and can do the clasps one handed in a couple seconds.
> 
> If you like it and love the colour, i’d really recommend you go for it. As with all things H, these things aren’t always made in huge quantities and don’t hang around for long, so if you love, take it!!



Thanks so much for your input. 
Yes it was the clemence, the green colour was beautiful but I think I would like it in black or a dark brown shade but will have to look into it 
We just last year got a decent sized Hermes store open up here in Denmark. I should probably check out what stock they have.




WilliamLion said:


> As FreddieMac mentioned, TC won't develop a patina like Barenia and will eventually get slouchy, I still love TC because you don't need to babysit TC but it's personal opinion



Thanks so much for confirming this. I was worried about water marks but glad that doesn’t applied for TC. Or at least you don’t find you need to baby it.



Lostinlondon said:


> I can confirm both previous replies. Like FreddieMac, my bag is the larger type (the largest-40 I believe but don’t quote me on that), in TCl. it’s a year old and has slouched but I don’t mind at all. Weather wise, you can’t beat London and my Steve has been rained on more often than I can remember. I find it to be on the heavy side but-again- not a problem for me. The closing system is- IMHO-gimmicky. I keep the straps hanging down all the time for easier access. Colour wise, H do nice bicolour combinations. Unfortunately, these were not available when I got mine. I am very much of an impulse buyer with no patience whatsoever. I ended-up settling for a nice “prunoir”.



Thanks man, really glad to hear it’s fitting for the London climate as it is very similar over here.



PJW5813 said:


> The closure system is a bit fussy, especially folding the strap back on itself, but the weight of the flap will hold it down without us inf the straps.
> If you have tried it and like it, you should go for it, but only if it is a colour and leather that you really like or want.
> The bi-colour versions are the most interesting.



I don’t mind the flap hanging loose as I already have that with one of my BV messengers. I guess I could just close it when going on a bike or want the extra security.

I have only ever seen one bi colour caporal before. Fairly new to Hermes, but now that I actually tried the Steve on it has really sparked my interest.

Cheers guys really appreciate all of your thoughts and input. You have given me reassurance I needed and it might be the next bag on the list after a BV briefcase.


----------



## PJW5813

Last year Steve and Steve Caporal were sometimes available online from both European and US websites.
As I recall the colours were usually brown or black.


----------



## J.T.

PJW5813 said:


> Last year Steve and Steve Caporal were sometimes available online from both European and US websites.
> As I recall the colours were usually brown or black.



I can’t seem to find any on the European sites, but there is one popping up on the Canadian site in taupe. That is also a beautiful neutral colour but don’t know how well it will pairs although being neutral it should work with most clothes I assume.


----------



## belhomme

oshinex said:


> View attachment 4037720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something new.


I am also looking to getting this beauty, but I am worried about how the shiny alligator will hold up. It would crush my heart to see the leather wrinkle.. I guess some wrinkle in the area where the card case folds in half is inevitable..


----------



## walds11

belhomme said:


> I am also looking to getting this beauty, but I am worried about how the shiny alligator will hold up. It would crush my heart to see the leather wrinkle.. I guess some wrinkle in the area where the card case folds in half is inevitable..



I’m not sure as all my alligator SLGs are matte finish, which tend to be more durable than glazed/glossy finish. I’d be curious to know how glazed/glossy holds up, especially at the folded areas.


----------



## MSimis

belhomme said:


> I am also looking to getting this beauty, but I am worried about how the shiny alligator will hold up. It would crush my heart to see the leather wrinkle.. I guess some wrinkle in the area where the card case folds in half is inevitable..





walds11 said:


> I’m not sure as all my alligator SLGs are matte finish, which tend to be more durable than glazed/glossy finish. I’d be curious to know how glazed/glossy holds up, especially at the folded areas.



I have several SLG's in shiny alligator and wrinkling is not a problem. My biggest issue is that oil from my skin and hands is dulling the glazed finish.  I sometimes wonder if matte would have been a better choice for me.


----------



## walds11

MSimis said:


> I have several SLG's in shiny alligator and wrinkling is not a problem. My biggest issue is that oil from my skin and hands is dulling the glazed finish.  I sometimes wonder if matte would have been a better choice for me.



Good to know.

I prefer matte finish because it doesn’t dull like you described and it’s more low key in appearance.


----------



## navicular

Spot the H? Haha


----------



## averagejoe

My fourth belt kit, with the Oscar buckle and Bleu de Malte/Chocolat Epsom leather.


----------



## averagejoe

Also spotted this HAC at the Toronto Bloor St boutique, for $13,800 CDN


----------



## aube

J.T. said:


> Greeting, Hermès Council
> 
> I am in need of some advice/guidance about a bag and I hope someone here could chime in?
> 
> I was in Berlin last month and spotted a beautiful Steve Caporal in TC, Vert Fonce at the Hermes store in KaDeWe and had the chance to try it on.
> I had kind of dismissed this bag earlier because I had thought of it as bigger and heavier than what it actually turned out to be irl. I had also expected the price point to be higher for this bag. I am normal more into BV but once I tried it on, it was oh so supple and comfortable to wear, structured enough to be practical and the size was just right. Basically I was sold on it.
> 
> While the SA was super friendly and accommodating the shop didn’t allow photography (which is the dumbest thing I’ve ever heard, but I didn’t have the energy to get into a discussion) so I have no pics I’m afraid.
> 
> So my Qs,
> Anyone with the caporal or with general advice:
> 
> 1. How do you find the closure/threading of the buckle? Is it to much of a hassle? Or do you just leave the flap open. Is that secure enough?
> 
> 2. How does the bag hold up. I want an everyday beater bag that can handle the Scandinavian climate  incl. getting caught in light  rain or (god forbid) minor scuffs.
> 
> 3. Does the TC leather age well? does it get that nice worn in look like eg. barenia or is TC a leather looking it’s best when pristine?



Hi, if you scroll up few messages above, I have Steve messenger bag in black (not Caporal but size 35).

1. Not really a hassle, almost the same as belt-type messenger bag closure. Most of the time I just wear it without fastening the straps and I think it's secure enough, because it has a wide flap that cover the opening.

2. Shouldn't be a problem with weather. The leather is finished (coated, as opposed to Barenia which is uncoated). However it will get sloppy overtime so now I made an internal bag support to maintain its shape.

3. The appearance most likely does not change (unlike Barenia). My bag in the picture is 10 years old and looks almost the same as new. It just get more slouchy over time.


----------



## PJW5813

averagejoe said:


> My fourth belt kit, with the Oscar buckle and Bleu de Malte/Chocolat Epsom leather.
> View attachment 4052391
> View attachment 4052392
> View attachment 4052393



Is that the new 38mm width.
I like the new packaging, with a bag rather than a former; really useful for travel.


----------



## averagejoe

PJW5813 said:


> Is that the new 38mm width.
> I like the new packaging, with a bag rather than a former; really useful for travel.


It is the 32 mm. I haven't seen the new 38 mm one, although I did see a larger Oscar buckle belt that I assumed was the 42 mm. Maybe it was the new 38 mm. 

I like the dust bag too. The spiral curls up one part of the belt (towards the centre of the spiral) a bit too much, while this dust bag allows the belt to just curl a bit more naturally.


----------



## okiern1981

A shot of my B30 with Van Gogh silks.


----------



## csetcos

okiern1981 said:


> A shot of my B30 with Van Gogh silks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053229



Gorgeous Barenia!! Where did you get those twillies?


----------



## okiern1981

csetcos said:


> Gorgeous Barenia!! Where did you get those twillies?



I found them on EvilBay!  I can send you the link to the store if you’d like.


----------



## JY1217

Took my new Jypsiere Ebene out and yesterday I finally picked up the Rodeo I scored on H website [emoji847]


----------



## J.T.

aube said:


> Hi, if you scroll up few messages above, I have Steve messenger bag in black (not Caporal but size 35).
> 
> 1. Not really a hassle, almost the same as belt-type messenger bag closure. Most of the time I just wear it without fastening the straps and I think it's secure enough, because it has a wide flap that cover the opening.
> 
> 2. Shouldn't be a problem with weather. The leather is finished (coated, as opposed to Barenia which is uncoated). However it will get sloppy overtime so now I made an internal bag support to maintain its shape.
> 
> 3. The appearance most likely does not change (unlike Barenia). My bag in the picture is 10 years old and looks almost the same as new. It just get more slouchy over time.



Wow, it really does look brand new. Says it all about Hermes quality! Now I want one even more. 

Thanks for your input man.


----------



## csetcos

okiern1981 said:


> I found them on EvilBay!  I can send you the link to the store if you’d like.



Yes please!


----------



## okiern1981

csetcos said:


> Yes please!



Sent via PM!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

JY1217 said:


> Took my new Jypsiere Ebene out and yesterday I finally picked up the Rodeo I scored on H website [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054031
> View attachment 4054032
> View attachment 4054033



Nice! 
Greetings to Berlin Mitte!


----------



## 3degree

averagejoe said:


> Also spotted this HAC at the Toronto Bloor St boutique, for $13,800 CDN
> View attachment 4052395


do you know if this is a size 40 or 50?


----------



## okiern1981

3degree said:


> do you know if this is a size 40 or 50?



Looks like a 40 to me


----------



## 3degree

okiern1981 said:


> Looks like a 40 to me


thank you so much! i'll give the store a call


----------



## okiern1981

3degree said:


> thank you so much! i'll give the store a call



Please let us know if you get it! And pics! Lots of pics!!!


----------



## okiern1981

Evie GM for Sunday


----------



## Louis74

Just finished cleaning up my Sac à Dépêches 41. Not bad looking at all for a 9-year old bag!


----------



## Prada Prince

Mr Birkin 40 for Saturday...


----------



## aube

Louis74 said:


> Just finished cleaning up my Sac à Dépêches 41. Not bad looking at all for a 9-year old bag!


May I know what do you use to clean it up, please?


----------



## Louis74

aube said:


> May I know what do you use to clean it up, please?



First I use a Lexol leather cleaner wipe, then I condition the leather with either Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care or Black Rock Leather N Rich. To buff the leather I use a horsehair brush and a soft cloth.


----------



## aube

Louis74 said:


> First I use a Lexol leather cleaner wipe, then I condition the leather with either Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care or Black Rock Leather N Rich. To buff the leather I use a horsehair brush and a soft cloth.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Prada Prince

Afternoon tea at The Wolseley with my Barenia CDC...


----------



## aube

A Walk in the Park

With clochette in crocodiles kin and canvas/leather hat by Hermes. Messenger bag is by Prada and loafers is by Tod's.


----------



## FreddieMac

Whilst taking a couple shots for the Evercolor thread, I couldn't resist grabbing a couple of my HAC 40, Togo Bordeaux, Gris Moyen Todoo felt.

After 6 months of fairly regular use, the bag has softened up a bit, although is still really structured. You can see where the weight of the cadena has slowly pulled the right hand side of the bag down. The felt is great, water beads on it and is only showing a couple of small fluff bobbles.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Mini Dog simple tour! Absolutely love it!


----------



## bagidiotic

FreddieMac said:


> Whilst taking a couple shots for the Evercolor thread, I couldn't resist grabbing a couple of my HAC 40, Togo Bordeaux, Gris Moyen Todoo felt.
> 
> After 6 months of fairly regular use, the bag has softened up a bit, although is still really structured. You can see where the weight of the cadena has slowly pulled the right hand side of the bag down. The felt is great, water beads on it and is only showing a couple of small fluff bobbles.
> 
> View attachment 4063921
> 
> View attachment 4063922


Very smart and chic combo
Nice hac


----------



## Lostinlondon

FreddieMac said:


> Whilst taking a couple shots for the Evercolor thread, I couldn't resist grabbing a couple of my HAC 40, Togo Bordeaux, Gris Moyen Todoo felt.
> 
> After 6 months of fairly regular use, the bag has softened up a bit, although is still really structured. You can see where the weight of the cadena has slowly pulled the right hand side of the bag down. The felt is great, water beads on it and is only showing a couple of small fluff bobbles.
> 
> View attachment 4063921
> 
> View attachment 4063922



Very, very nice!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]I keep on thinking that I have no everyday use for such a big tote-like bag but it’s so beautiful that I might easily loose my common-sense. Glad to read that the felt is holding well. I got the Toodoo pouch/clutch a few months ago and was wondering how the material would age.


----------



## FreddieMac

Lostinlondon said:


> Very, very nice!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]I keep on thinking that I have no everyday use for such a big tote-like bag but it’s so beautiful that I might easily loose my common-sense. Glad to read that the felt is holding well. I got the Toodoo pouch/clutch a few months ago and was wondering how the material would age.



Thank you. Sadly, as with so many things H reason and need never came into the equation for me!!! I almost carry the same amount of stuff in this as my Evie Sellier 29, but couldn’t resist.

The only drawback of the HAC is the lack of any pockets, but I’ve been using a Mai Tai Picotin 22 insert which sits loosely inside but keeps things contained, whilst bigger items sit outside next to it.

Still, this isn’t stopping me yearning for the Barenia ones shown at the F/W runway. That or a B40 in bleu encre may be next on the wish list!


----------



## Lostinlondon

FreddieMac said:


> Thank you. Sadly, as with so many things H reason and need never came into the equation for me!!! I almost carry the same amount of stuff in this as my Evie Sellier 29, but couldn’t resist.
> 
> The only drawback of the HAC is the lack of any pockets, but I’ve been using a Mai Tai Picotin 22 insert which sits loosely inside but keeps things contained, whilst bigger items sit outside next to it.
> 
> Still, this isn’t stopping me yearning for the Barenia ones shown at the F/W runway. That or a B40 in bleu encre may be next on the wish list!



H doesn’t do pockets very well by the looks of it. I find this to be a (small) problem with both my Evie Sellier & Cityback. Hence the Toodoo pouch. 
Bleu Encre is really stunning and I wish Evie in vache Hunter would have come in that colour...even if I’m very pleased with the Nuit shade.


----------



## FreddieMac

Lostinlondon said:


> H doesn’t do pockets very well by the looks of it. I find this to be a (small) problem with both my Evie Sellier & Cityback. Hence the Toodoo pouch.
> Bleu Encre is really stunning and I wish Evie in vache Hunter would have come in that colour...even if I’m very pleased with the Nuit shade.



Indeed! That was my one deal breaker on the Cityback, as it's SO comfortable and under the radar, but I couldn't justify a backpack that needed so much vertical organisation.


----------



## perthhermes

okiern1981 said:


> Looks like a 40 to me


i want that!!


----------



## okiern1981

perthhermes said:


> i want that!!



Well, I know, for you my good sir, it would involve a single phone call!  Such a brat! [emoji14]


----------



## J.T.

So i was back in Berlin the other week and to my surprise the Steve Caporal was still available. I am beginning to become fairly certain that this is a bag I really want to splurge on but I actually found the bag on display at KDW almost slightly ‘worn’ / ‘over handled’. I am not willing to spend €3000+ on a bag if it’s not crisp. Any wear should come from my use. Or am I being to fussy?
Either way from now and on I will be on the lookout for a black one 

[of thread] Until then I hope to get some more mileage out of my BV messenger (not the one in the pics) but the strap is a tad to long but BV has refuses orders for a shortened one as it would ‘alter the bag’. The SA at BV however suggested ordering a identical replacement strap and then they could just have it sent to the leather shop that does alteration for their German clients and he could afterwards ship it to Denmark. Great service.

Anyway decided to ignore the ridiculous no pic policy at the store and snapped some modelling shots.

It is really is such a nice bag.
What do you guys think about the colour vs. Black?


----------



## Sycomore

J.T. said:


> So i was back in Berlin the other week and to my surprise the Steve Caporal was still available. I am beginning to become fairly certain that this is a bag I really want to splurge on but I actually found the bag on display at KDW almost slightly ‘worn’ / ‘over handled’. I am not willing to spend €3000+ on a bag if it’s not crisp. Any wear should come from my use. Or am I being to fussy?
> Either way from now and on I will be on the lookout for a black one
> 
> [of thread] Until then I hope to get some more mileage out of my BV messenger (not the one in the pics) but the strap is a tad to long but BV has refuses orders for a shortened one as it would ‘alter the bag’. The SA at BV however suggested ordering a identical replacement strap and then they could just have it sent to the leather shop that does alteration for their German clients and he could afterwards ship it to Denmark. Great service.
> 
> Anyway decided to ignore the ridiculous no pic policy at the store and snapped some modelling shots.
> 
> It is really is such a nice bag.
> What do you guys think about the colour vs. Black?
> 
> View attachment 4065701
> View attachment 4065702
> View attachment 4065703
> View attachment 4065704



The Steve Caporal suits you! If you live in Danmark can’t the store order it for you there? I agree if you spend that amount I would like to get it crisp and perfect [emoji108]


----------



## Lostinlondon

IMO, the caporal looks a bit small on you and I’d rather go with the “regular” Steve size. Having said that, it also mainly comes down to your intended use for the bag. I’m 1m86/6.2 and use mine as my work horse. I had to go for the largest size. 
I can see from your last picture that the straps bear some marks. I suspect this comes down only to these being folded through the hardware while the bag was stored. But you are entirely right: don’t invest that kind of money unless you’re 100% satisfied with the state of the bag.


----------



## J.T.

Lostinlondon said:


> IMO, the caporal looks a bit small on you and I’d rather go with the “regular” Steve size. Having said that, it also mainly comes down to your intended use for the bag. I’m 1m86/6.2 and use mine as my work horse. I had to go for the largest size.
> I can see from your last picture that the straps bear some marks. I suspect this comes down only to these being folded through the hardware while the bag was stored. But you are entirely right: don’t invest that kind of money unless you’re 100% satisfied with the state of the bag.



You think so? I’m 171 so anything bigger I feel would drown me. Maybe I look bigger on photos  
I have a BV which is slightly larger than the caporal, which is my limit. Ive also started to prioritise weight as I have neck problems so for bigger bags/ lugging around more stuff, I opt for my totes.

Thanks I also feel that while it’s minor stuff it should be pristine for that money.


----------



## J.T.

Sycomore said:


> The Steve Caporal suits you! If you live in Danmark can’t the store order it for you there? I agree if you spend that amount I would like to get it crisp and perfect [emoji108]



Thanks 

I haven’t asked yet but I guess it should be a possibility. What is their policy on ordering to the store and I decide against the colour? Do I pay a deposit?


----------



## fabuleux

FreddieMac said:


> Whilst taking a couple shots for the Evercolor thread, I couldn't resist grabbing a couple of my HAC 40, Togo Bordeaux, Gris Moyen Todoo felt.
> 
> After 6 months of fairly regular use, the bag has softened up a bit, although is still really structured. You can see where the weight of the cadena has slowly pulled the right hand side of the bag down. The felt is great, water beads on it and is only showing a couple of small fluff bobbles.
> 
> View attachment 4063921
> 
> View attachment 4063922


This combo is beautiful!


----------



## PJW5813

Whether you spend 10s, 100s or 1000s it is not unreasonable to expect anything you by new to be pristine.

I think the size looks fine, but if you need more capacity I'm sure you could carry off a standard Steve.


----------



## Yoshi1296

J.T. said:


> So i was back in Berlin the other week and to my surprise the Steve Caporal was still available. I am beginning to become fairly certain that this is a bag I really want to splurge on but I actually found the bag on display at KDW almost slightly ‘worn’ / ‘over handled’. I am not willing to spend €3000+ on a bag if it’s not crisp. Any wear should come from my use. Or am I being to fussy?
> Either way from now and on I will be on the lookout for a black one
> 
> [of thread] Until then I hope to get some more mileage out of my BV messenger (not the one in the pics) but the strap is a tad to long but BV has refuses orders for a shortened one as it would ‘alter the bag’. The SA at BV however suggested ordering a identical replacement strap and then they could just have it sent to the leather shop that does alteration for their German clients and he could afterwards ship it to Denmark. Great service.
> 
> Anyway decided to ignore the ridiculous no pic policy at the store and snapped some modelling shots.
> 
> It is really is such a nice bag.
> What do you guys think about the colour vs. Black?
> 
> View attachment 4065701
> View attachment 4065702
> View attachment 4065703
> View attachment 4065704



I really like this on you!! Have you considered a neutral color like etoupe? That is my favorite color from Hermes.


----------



## J.T.

Yoshi1296 said:


> I really like this on you!! Have you considered a neutral color like etoupe? That is my favorite color from Hermes.



Thanks 
Yeah i actually have.  
Etoupe is stunning, but I would be so worried carrying around a light coloured bag. Especially with the climate that we have here.


----------



## FreddieMac

Couple of covert spy pics of NBS yesterday. They also had a vert foncé matt croc Cityback, which looked stunning.

The Plume was in Butler and amazingly nice - surprisingly light and the leather less structured than I would have imagined. The HAC 40 was Gold Togo / light grey felt.


----------



## Lostinlondon

Such beautiful pieces!! There I was thinking I could give my Amex a well deserved break and you post those very tantalising pics. This is cruel FreddieMac... Now, I’ll have to avoid getting anywhere near NBS...


----------



## FreddieMac

I hear your pain! I'm sucker for natural leathers and colours, so that Plume was really screaming out my name, but, I really couldn't justify a need for it (not that that usually stops me) and I'm being extra good saving my pennies for a possibly incoming B40...


----------



## WilliamLion

FreddieMac said:


> Couple of covert spy pics of NBS yesterday. They also had a vert foncé matt croc Cityback, which looked stunning.
> 
> The Plume was in Butler and amazingly nice - surprisingly light and the leather less structured than I would have imagined. The HAC 40 was Gold Togo / light grey felt.
> 
> View attachment 4070197
> View attachment 4070198


WOW!! These are stunning!!! Love that Plume and can't image how beautiful it will be for a vert fonce matte croc Cityback!!!!


----------



## JY1217

What do you guys think about this Jet bracelet ??


----------



## Lostinlondon

FreddieMac said:


> I hear your pain! I'm sucker for natural leathers and colours, so that Plume was really screaming out my name, but, I really couldn't justify a need for it (not that that usually stops me) and I'm being extra good saving my pennies for a possibly incoming B40...



I consider myself fortunate that I absolutely do not long for a B. On the other hand, I find that Plume hard to resist. 
Also really hoping NBS gets some more interesting pieces from the AW18 collection like that Victoria laptop/document holder posted in the preview thread (courtesy of Angelian):


Not keeping my hopes too high though as I find their selection mostly disappointingly conservative.


----------



## FreddieMac

That is beautiful, especially in that shade of blue!

I was a little surprised to see such colourful pieces in the Steve and Barda. You’re right, normally it’s black, navy or neutral!


----------



## LoveBracelet

JY1217 said:


> What do you guys think about this Jet bracelet ??
> View attachment 4070332


Saw it, tried it, it looks great, nice brushed steel style. I think it's really expensive for a steel bracelet, thinking of a Clap instead, a real Hermes piece IMO, Hermes silver is so beautiful !
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/clap-bracelet-H109530Bv00LG/


----------



## Tony Yang

LoveBracelet said:


> Saw it, tried it, it looks great, nice brushed steel style. I think it's really expensive for a steel bracelet, thinking of a Clap instead, a real Hermes piece IMO, Hermes silver is so beautiful !
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/clap-bracelet-H109530Bv00LG/



I like it. I have the silver H Tuareg belt buckle and 2 things to note about silver jewelry: 
#1: silver is a very soft metal. It WILL get scuffed, scratched, etc. 
#2: silver will tarnish/blacken far quicker than most metals. Easy to fix though.


----------



## navicular

Had a small piece of H history awaiting me at the store over the weekend....the large Clochette in black boxcalf!
The style was popularised by Margiela, as seen in this press photo from ‘Margiela: The Hermes Years’




“Margiela, les années Hermès" au Musée des Arts Décoratifs - Pendentif "Clochette" en cuir du sac Kelly détourné en pendentif porte-clé”


----------



## WilliamLion

navicular said:


> View attachment 4074663
> View attachment 4074664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a small piece of H history awaiting me at the store over the weekend....the large Clochette in black boxcalf!
> The style was popularised by Margiela, as seen in this press photo from ‘Margiela: The Hermes Years’
> 
> View attachment 4074665
> 
> 
> “Margiela, les années Hermès" au Musée des Arts Décoratifs - Pendentif "Clochette" en cuir du sac Kelly détourné en pendentif porte-clé”


I also bought it yesterday and am happy that H can even emboss it with initials


----------



## perthhermes

Any one looking for paddock charms, they are available on the aus website

http://australia.hermes.com/leather/bags/handbag-charms.html


----------



## wma

J.T. said:


> So i was back in Berlin the other week and to my surprise the Steve Caporal was still available. I am beginning to become fairly certain that this is a bag I really want to splurge on but I actually found the bag on display at KDW almost slightly ‘worn’ / ‘over handled’. I am not willing to spend €3000+ on a bag if it’s not crisp. Any wear should come from my use. Or am I being to fussy?
> Either way from now and on I will be on the lookout for a black one
> 
> [of thread] Until then I hope to get some more mileage out of my BV messenger (not the one in the pics) but the strap is a tad to long but BV has refuses orders for a shortened one as it would ‘alter the bag’. The SA at BV however suggested ordering a identical replacement strap and then they could just have it sent to the leather shop that does alteration for their German clients and he could afterwards ship it to Denmark. Great service.
> 
> Anyway decided to ignore the ridiculous no pic policy at the store and snapped some modelling shots.
> 
> It is really is such a nice bag.
> What do you guys think about the colour vs. Black?



I was hoping to comment sooner so I'm sorry for the delay. I'm also sorry for the long comment. I own a Steve 35 and I have been looking at the Caporal for those days when I want something smaller. I feel the size is perfect for every day if you aren't going to be carrying a laptop.

Generally I've seen people arrange the straps two ways. One way is for the straps to go straight through and the other way is for the straps to double back through. The first way is far easier for securing the flap and can easily be done one handed even when the bag is to the side or even positioned slightly behind. The second way looks fancier but it can be fussy to close. I have noticed that the edges of the strap tips can start to peel/separate when using the second method because you really are trying to squeeze a fairly thick strap through twice. My SA recommended just letting the straps go straight through to minimise damage to the strap tips and to make it easier to open/close.

I've had my bag for a couple of years and it has held up well but I am somewhat careful with the bag and I don't throw it around like I do with my other messenger bags. The leather definitely becomes slouchier but it adds nice character. The black Taurillon starts off with a bit of a sheen and it does lose a bit of that sheen as things rub against it. My SA reminds me that shinier/glossier leathers will get matte over time and matte leathers will get shinier over time as things rub against it. Taurillon definitely does not patina like Barenia and it looks about the same through the years.

I haven't had problems with Taurillon and rain. There are generally no worries about water marks like with other Hermès leathers but my SA has seen Togo and Taurillon bags that have blistered from a good amount of rain. Unfortunately it's the luck of the draw. He's even seen Epsom damaged by rain. Negonda and Fjord are probably the only leathers that he would consider almost waterproof.

I'm not a big fan of green for bags but ultimately you have to love it. Black and Etoupe are pretty standard Caporal colours so you should be able to find one eventually. I've been looking at one in Plomb which is slightly lighter than Black. It almost looks like a matte Black. Etoupe is nice and probably shouldn't be too bad with the climate. Where you need to be very careful is if you wear a lot of raw blue denim. There's a high probability of colour transfer that is almost impossible to get out.

I agree that the size is fine for you as long as you feel it holds everything you generally like to carry. I went with the Steve 35 first because I wanted to carry a laptop. I also agree that you should get a pristine one. It will be worth the wait.

I hope this helps.


----------



## wma

LoveBracelet said:


> Saw it, tried it, it looks great, nice brushed steel style. I think it's really expensive for a steel bracelet, thinking of a Clap instead, a real Hermes piece IMO, Hermes silver is so beautiful !
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/clap-bracelet-H109530Bv00LG/



I've owned a Clap bracelet for about three years now and it's still my favourite Hermès bracelet (even edging out the Chaîne d'Ancre (PM, MM, GM, TGM) and CdC MM bracelets I have). It's quite subtle for one of their silver bracelets but it still has good wrist presence. The geometric lines give it a decidedly masculine look among the mostly feminine leaning silver bracelets. It has held up pretty well. Some minor scuffing and a few light dents but you don't notice it unless you look at it closely.


----------



## J.T.

wma said:


> I was hoping to comment sooner so I'm sorry for the delay. I'm also sorry for the long comment. I own a Steve 35 and I have been looking at the Caporal for those days when I want something smaller. I feel the size is perfect for every day if you aren't going to be carrying a laptop.
> 
> Generally I've seen people arrange the straps two ways. One way is for the straps to go straight through and the other way is for the straps to double back through. The first way is far easier for securing the flap and can easily be done one handed even when the bag is to the side or even positioned slightly behind. The second way looks fancier but it can be fussy to close. I have noticed that the edges of the strap tips can start to peel/separate when using the second method because you really are trying to squeeze a fairly thick strap through twice. My SA recommended just letting the straps go straight through to minimise damage to the strap tips and to make it easier to open/close.
> 
> I've had my bag for a couple of years and it has held up well but I am somewhat careful with the bag and I don't throw it around like I do with my other messenger bags. The leather definitely becomes slouchier but it adds nice character. The black Taurillon starts off with a bit of a sheen and it does lose a bit of that sheen as things rub against it. My SA reminds me that shinier/glossier leathers will get matte over time and matte leathers will get shinier over time as things rub against it. Taurillon definitely does not patina like Barenia and it looks about the same through the years.
> 
> I haven't had problems with Taurillon and rain. There are generally no worries about water marks like with other Hermès leathers but my SA has seen Togo and Taurillon bags that have blistered from a good amount of rain. Unfortunately it's the luck of the draw. He's even seen Epsom damaged by rain. Negonda and Fjord are probably the only leathers that he would consider almost waterproof.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of green for bags but ultimately you have to love it. Black and Etoupe are pretty standard Caporal colours so you should be able to find one eventually. I've been looking at one in Plomb which is slightly lighter than Black. It almost looks like a matte Black. Etoupe is nice and probably shouldn't be too bad with the climate. Where you need to be very careful is if you wear a lot of raw blue denim. There's a high probability of colour transfer that is almost impossible to get out.
> 
> I agree that the size is fine for you as long as you feel it holds everything you generally like to carry. I went with the Steve 35 first because I wanted to carry a laptop. I also agree that you should get a pristine one. It will be worth the wait.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Thanks so much for the reply.
I am glad I’m not the only one preferring the straps hanging straight. It does look really nice when it’s contrasting lining to fold it up but as you said it could be a bit cumbersome in the long run and doesn’t look too practical. Also I would like to have the choice if I want them folded or not. Here it seemed the shop had already decided for the customer. 

It sometimes feel like I open and close my bag 500 times every 10 min, Which is why I am so drawn to the caporal as it’s completely sans zippers and I could just let the flap hang loose.

The rare occasion I carry a laptop it has to be in a backpack or tote. My spine unfortunately just can’t handle the strains of a heavy messenger bags these days. Which is why I am down sizing everything.

I need to get familiar with the Hermes colours, the black you describe sound gorgeous.  
Most of my bags are either black or green/earthy tones, so this one hit the spot. I could imagine a birking in vert fonce looking great...


----------



## J.T.

WilliamLion said:


> I also bought it yesterday and am happy that H can even emboss it with initials



The leather looks so good! Beautiful piece!


----------



## WilliamLion

J.T. said:


> The leather looks so good! Beautiful piece!


I bought black Box and fauve Barenia. I have no resistance to both leathers...


----------



## aluminum_siren

LoveBracelet said:


> Saw it, tried it, it looks great, nice brushed steel style. I think it's really expensive for a steel bracelet, thinking of a Clap instead, a real Hermes piece IMO, Hermes silver is so beautiful !
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/clap-bracelet-H109530Bv00LG/



I was told it is palladium plated at least, like the brushed Clic Clacs for men. But SAs have been known to embellish.


----------



## aluminum_siren

navicular said:


> View attachment 4074663
> View attachment 4074664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a small piece of H history awaiting me at the store over the weekend....the large Clochette in black boxcalf!
> The style was popularised by Margiela, as seen in this press photo from ‘Margiela: The Hermes Years’
> 
> View attachment 4074665
> 
> 
> “Margiela, les années Hermès" au Musée des Arts Décoratifs - Pendentif "Clochette" en cuir du sac Kelly détourné en pendentif porte-clé”



I have the original, the stamp is on the inside instead. I haven’t worn it in a while, but I guess it’s time to bring it back!


----------



## wma

Quick photos of a new work bag. I've always wanted a Sac à Dépêches but the two gusset models are just too big for what I usually carry (laptop, wallet, some odds and ends). My SA politely refused to sell the standard models to me because he thinks they look too outdated for me.

The new Light model is exactly the size/shape I was looking for and the Bleu Nuit Togo is just gorgeous compared to the Black Epsom version. I'll try for daytime photos some time to better show the colour.


----------



## Sophia

navicular said:


> View attachment 4074663
> View attachment 4074664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a small piece of H history awaiting me at the store over the weekend....the large Clochette in black boxcalf!
> The style was popularised by Margiela, as seen in this press photo from ‘Margiela: The Hermes Years’
> 
> View attachment 4074665
> 
> 
> “Margiela, les années Hermès" au Musée des Arts Décoratifs - Pendentif "Clochette" en cuir du sac Kelly détourné en pendentif porte-clé”



Stunning!


----------



## FreddieMac

Whilst having a browse on the international H sites I saw a 'Steve Light' on the Japanese site. Is this a new design, or something people have previously come across? Interestingly my SA has been telling me that the Steve has not been available to order at podium recently, perhaps as this has been incoming.

It seems to be about the same size as the classic Steve (360 w x 60 d x 300h) but with a paired down aesthetic and less hardware.

What do you all think? To me it looks a little more feminine, but perhaps a little more distinctive than the classic.


----------



## wma

FreddieMac said:


> Whilst having a browse on the international H sites I saw a 'Steve Light' on the Japanese site. Is this a new design, or something people have previously come across? Interestingly my SA has been telling me that the Steve has not been available to order at podium recently, perhaps as this has been incoming.
> 
> It seems to be about the same size as the classic Steve (360 w x 60 d x 300h) but with a paired down aesthetic and less hardware.
> 
> What do you all think? To me it looks a little more feminine, but perhaps a little more distinctive than the classic.
> View attachment 4080915
> View attachment 4080916
> View attachment 4080917
> View attachment 4080918
> View attachment 4080919


The Steve Light along with the Sac à Dépêches Light are new designs. I discussed with my SA and he told me that many people would like to have a Sac à Dépêches or Steve but don't like the weight and bag thickness. Today with tablets and slim laptops, people are looking for slimmer bags so objects aren't swimming around in a bag that won't hold its shape from a lack of contents. I have that complaint with my Steve 35 at times when I'm travelling light.

I recently purchased a Sac à Dépêches Light which is slightly smaller and much slimmer than the Sac à Dépêches 38. Mine is in Togo but I was also offered ones in Epsom which is quite light in weight and is better for rainy climates than the larger Togo only Sac à Dépêches models. I can see myself getting an Epsom one to complement the Togo one I have as a harder wearing and more weather resistant alternative.

I looked at the Steve Light on the Japanese site and it is Togo which is not as heavy as the Taurillon of the standard Steve models. The Steve 35 is 35 cm x 28 cm x 12 cm (10 cm for main compartment plus 2 cm for the extra front pocket). So the shape of the Steve Light is a bit wider and taller while being about half the thickness of the Steve 35.

I'm not sure I would call it feminine. I find that it's a refined shape compared to the very boxy Steve 35 and Caporal. I wish they had stayed with the two strap closure but I'll like to see it in person before making up my mind on it. I love the form factor and it's very likely that I'll get one when they arrive at my shop.


----------



## castiel

FreddieMac said:


> Whilst having a browse on the international H sites I saw a 'Steve Light' on the Japanese site. Is this a new design, or something people have previously come across? Interestingly my SA has been telling me that the Steve has not been available to order at podium recently, perhaps as this has been incoming.
> 
> It seems to be about the same size as the classic Steve (360 w x 60 d x 300h) but with a paired down aesthetic and less hardware.
> 
> What do you all think? To me it looks a little more feminine, but perhaps a little more distinctive than the classic.
> View attachment 4080915
> View attachment 4080916
> View attachment 4080917
> View attachment 4080918
> View attachment 4080919


hmm, I still prefer the old design especially Steve caporal, but the two straps in the front makes it hard to access the bag, that's one of the drawbacks.


----------



## FreddieMac

wma said:


> The Steve Light along with the Sac à Dépêches Light are new designs. I discussed with my SA and he told me that many people would like to have a Sac à Dépêches or Steve but don't like the weight and bag thickness. Today with tablets and slim laptops, people are looking for slimmer bags so objects aren't swimming around in a bag that won't hold its shape from a lack of contents. I have that complaint with my Steve 35 at times when I'm travelling light.
> 
> I recently purchased a Sac à Dépêches Light which is slightly smaller and much slimmer than the Sac à Dépêches 38. Mine is in Togo but I was also offered ones in Epsom which is quite light in weight and is better for rainy climates than the larger Togo only Sac à Dépêches models. I can see myself getting an Epsom one to complement the Togo one I have as a harder wearing and more weather resistant alternative.
> 
> I looked at the Steve Light on the Japanese site and it is Togo which is not as heavy as the Taurillon of the standard Steve models. The Steve 35 is 35 cm x 28 cm x 12 cm (10 cm for main compartment plus 2 cm for the extra front pocket). So the shape of the Steve Light is a bit wider and taller while being about half the thickness of the Steve 35.
> 
> I'm not sure I would call it feminine. I find that it's a refined shape compared to the very boxy Steve 35 and Caporal. I wish they had stayed with the two strap closure but I'll like to see it in person before making up my mind on it. I love the form factor and it's very likely that I'll get one when they arrive at my shop.




Thanks, what an interesting read! It's nice to see how H is adapting classics to suit modern life.

I don't mind the weight of my Steve 35 so much, but like you I do find that I have less and less stuff to fill it up with, making it feel somewhat overkill, so have been tending to use my Evelyne Sellier instead of late. It's a shame H doesn't have more men's bags on the smaller side, preferring the 36 messenger style with most of their designs.

I love the look of the Sac à Dépêches Light. The double gusset design of the classic model never quite gelled with me and this is a really clean reinterpretation of the classic. My only reservation is that it doesn't look like it'll stand up - do you just lay it on it's back when not in use? Would you mind sharing some pics of yours?


----------



## Ulf

FreddieMac said:


> Whilst having a browse on the international H sites I saw a 'Steve Light' on the Japanese site.


I like it, but this might be too slim for me. I carry a lot of stuff on a daily basis (laptop, HDs, medicines and all sorts of random items).


----------



## Tony Yang

FreddieMac said:


> Whilst having a browse on the international H sites I saw a 'Steve Light' on the Japanese site. Is this a new design, or something people have previously come across? Interestingly my SA has been telling me that the Steve has not been available to order at podium recently, perhaps as this has been incoming.
> 
> It seems to be about the same size as the classic Steve (360 w x 60 d x 300h) but with a paired down aesthetic and less hardware.
> 
> What do you all think? To me it looks a little more feminine, but perhaps a little more distinctive than the classic.
> View attachment 4080915
> View attachment 4080916
> View attachment 4080917
> View attachment 4080918
> View attachment 4080919



When I look at this, I think of how amazing an exotic croc/alligator version of this would be. Since the belly line will go vertically down the strap closure...it would be visually really stunning.


----------



## TimJim

Recently in HK, I saw the baseball Bolide 45 but they only have it in white although they will also get navy blue with white stitching. Any thoughts on issues with keeping white bags clean?


----------



## westcoastgal

wma said:


> Quick photos of a new work bag. I've always wanted a Sac à Dépêches but the two gusset models are just too big for what I usually carry (laptop, wallet, some odds and ends). My SA politely refused to sell the standard models to me because he thinks they look too outdated for me.
> 
> The new Light model is exactly the size/shape I was looking for and the Bleu Nuit Togo is just gorgeous compared to the Black Epsom version. I'll try for daytime photos some time to better show the colour.
> 
> View attachment 4076263
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076264


I love this design.


----------



## wma

FreddieMac said:


> Thanks, what an interesting read! It's nice to see how H is adapting classics to suit modern life.
> 
> I don't mind the weight of my Steve 35 so much, but like you I do find that I have less and less stuff to fill it up with, making it feel somewhat overkill, so have been tending to use my Evelyne Sellier instead of late. It's a shame H doesn't have more men's bags on the smaller side, preferring the 36 messenger style with most of their designs.
> 
> I love the look of the Sac à Dépêches Light. The double gusset design of the classic model never quite gelled with me and this is a really clean reinterpretation of the classic. My only reservation is that it doesn't look like it'll stand up - do you just lay it on it's back when not in use? Would you mind sharing some pics of yours?



As much as I love the traditional designs, I'm glad to see new and adapted modern designs. I've been eyeing the Evelyne Sellier. I live in a rainy enough city that the standard Evelyne with the perforated logo makes me nervous. I almost bought the Steve Caporal until my SA pulled out the Sac à Dépêches Light and it was love at first sight. I just wish the Steve Caporal could be 1-2 cm less thick so it would feel less boxy and lower profile. I also wish they had more selection for smaller bags.

I agree that the double gusset model doesn't speak to me either. They used to have the single gusset model which I think I would like best but I haven't seen that model in a long time. The Light has a rounded bottom so it will not stand on its own unfortunately so yes I just lie it down when not in use or when I need to load/unload the briefcase. I do like the rounded bottom because I like to hold the bag like a clutch/document holder when the contents are light (i.e. no laptop). My all-time favourite Hermès bag is the Coin à Papier document holder. I have the modern Zip Computer which is the closest to that document holder.

I'm hoping to take daylight photos of the briefcase this weekend if the sun is out. The forecast is promising.

As luck would have it, the Canada website just listed a Steve Light in Azur Evercolor. I doubt it will last long on the website. Along with the Gris Asphalte one on the Japan website, the colours point towards a very spring/summer oriented bag. Perhaps some would choose to call it feminine with the Azur colour.



westcoastgal said:


> I love this design.



Thanks! I love it and I hope to take daylight photos. The Blue Nuit is quite nice in daylight and gives the briefcase a summery and casual feel.


----------



## FreddieMac

wma said:


> As much as I love the traditional designs, I'm glad to see new and adapted modern designs. I've been eyeing the Evelyne Sellier. I live in a rainy enough city that the standard Evelyne with the perforated logo makes me nervous. I almost bought the Steve Caporal until my SA pulled out the Sac à Dépêches Light and it was love at first sight. I just wish the Steve Caporal could be 1-2 cm less thick so it would feel less boxy and lower profile. I also wish they had more selection for smaller bags.
> 
> I agree that the double gusset model doesn't speak to me either. They used to have the single gusset model which I think I would like best but I haven't seen that model in a long time. The Light has a rounded bottom so it will not stand on its own unfortunately so yes I just lie it down when not in use or when I need to load/unload the briefcase. I do like the rounded bottom because I like to hold the bag like a clutch/document holder when the contents are light (i.e. no laptop). My all-time favourite Hermès bag is the Coin à Papier document holder. I have the modern Zip Computer which is the closest to that document holder.
> 
> I'm hoping to take daylight photos of the briefcase this weekend if the sun is out. The forecast is promising.
> 
> As luck would have it, the Canada website just listed a Steve Light in Azur Evercolor. I doubt it will last long on the website. Along with the Gris Asphalte one on the Japan website, the colours point towards a very spring/summer oriented bag. Perhaps some would choose to call it feminine with the Azur colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love it and I hope to take daylight photos. The Blue Nuit is quite nice in daylight and gives the briefcase a summery and casual feel.



Thanks for the details on the SAD Light - this is definitely on my bag long list now! Any pictures you have a chance to take will be hugely appreciated.

I hope I didn’t offend referring to the Steve Light as feminine. Maybe not the best choice of words, but I was referring to the softer lines. Funnily enough I’ve just had a look at the Azur Steve on the CA site and LOVE it!!! Isn’t it funny how colour has such an effect on our likes and dislikes?

I totally hear you on the small bags front, I love my Evie Sellier 29, but am still looking for something a little smaller and more secure. My SA hasn’t been able to track down a Steve Caporal for me to take a look at, but losing the front pocket just loses some of that ‘Steve’ look!

In my dreams, I’m thinking about talking to my SA about having a custom bag made, about 20 w x 30h, perhaps double gusset, closure TBC in fauve barenia. I’m picturing something a little like an Alfred cut in half down the middle, but with some hardware...

One can dream!


----------



## Lostinlondon

wma said:


> As much as I love the traditional designs, I'm glad to see new and adapted modern designs. I've been eyeing the Evelyne Sellier. I live in a rainy enough city that the standard Evelyne with the perforated logo makes me nervous. I almost bought the Steve Caporal until my SA pulled out the Sac à Dépêches Light and it was love at first sight. I just wish the Steve Caporal could be 1-2 cm less thick so it would feel less boxy and lower profile. I also wish they had more selection for smaller bags.



I totally agree with you, those new “light” versions of H’s traditional men’s designs are really interesting. 
On the issue of the Evie, if you are nervous about the perforated model, you’ll be even more with the sellier (if you go for Vache Hunter which I personally find so much nicer than the Epsom). I’m in London and find myself now checking the weather forecast everyday just to decide on which bag to use. VH apparently does not go well with water.


----------



## PJW5813

So how would this be:
It seems to match some of the wish criteria being expressed

35cm x25cm only 7cm deep
full size front flap with no fastening devices
single compartment with double leather front panel providing A4 paper slot
optional use internal security closure
crafted in barenia leather
made to order but only in limited numbers (not SO)










*The one that got away*?
Designed for Hermes by Yohji Yamamoto and only made in 2008


----------



## Lostinlondon

PJW5813 said:


> So how would this be:
> It seems to match some of the wish criteria being expressed
> 
> 35cm x25cm only 7cm deep
> full size front flap with no fastening devices
> single compartment with double leather front panel providing A4 paper slot
> optional use internal security closure
> crafted in barenia leather
> made to order but only in limited numbers (not SO)
> 
> View attachment 4085779
> View attachment 4085780
> View attachment 4085781
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085782
> 
> 
> *The one that got away*?
> Designed for Hermes by Yohji Yamamoto and only made in 2008



Oh and now you’re showing off your new beauty here as well!!! 
Recommending a bag that- I suspect- is only available on the pre-loved market is cruel!! [emoji12]


----------



## PJW5813

Well, yes and thank you for calling it a beauty

It seemed to be relevant to this and the barenia threads
with different following
AND I did so want to parody the 'Instant reveal' go away for thirty six hours to feed the baby thread.

The intention wasn't to be cruel, but more ironic that ten years ago H did offer a bag that matched some of the wishes that are being expressed now.
It seems to me that it was not popular then (nor popular now, or it would have been snapped up), otherwise it would have kept in production and there would be many more available.  I have to thank an eagle-eyed tPF member for directing me towards it and saw it as a potential alternative for me to a barenia Steve Caporal, which I do not think has ever existed.
There have been two others in clemence over the past couple of months.


----------



## FreddieMac

Beautiful indeed! What timeless, paired down, modern elegance.

In terms of success for models in the men’s line, I wonder how they gauge things.

I imagine overall sales of men’s segmented bags are fairly low, especially compared to women’s, with much smaller production runs and limited colour ways.

So are bags moreso kept in production to have the right aesthetic to pair with the RTW line and overall collection?


----------



## Tony Yang

PJW5813 said:


> Well, yes and thank you for calling it a beauty
> 
> It seemed to be relevant to this and the barenia threads
> with different following
> AND I did so want to parody the 'Instant reveal' go away for thirty six hours to feed the baby thread.
> 
> The intention wasn't to be cruel, but more ironic that ten years ago H did offer a bag that matched some of the wishes that are being expressed now.
> It seems to me that it was not popular then (nor popular now, or it would have been snapped up), otherwise it would have kept in production and there would be many more available.  I have to thank an eagle-eyed tPF member for directing me towards it and saw it as a potential alternative for me to a barenia Steve Caporal, which I do not think has ever existed.
> There have been two others in clemence over the past couple of months.



Really cool bag. Love the quirky strap adjustment. It was originally made as a women's crossbody, but technically's its pretty unisex. It was made in Barenia, but you can also order it in other leathers...including exotic! http://www.theluxechronicles.com/the_luxe_chronicles/2008/02/post-13.html
http://www.alaintruong.com/archives/2008/10/26/11114832.html


----------



## PJW5813

Thank you; the strap at the back does work and the bag hangs well.
Yes, it was a women's bag, but the strap is very long; too long unless you are a model.
I am trying to find out the exact details about the production run.
Although it appears in Croc or Alli on the runway shows I don't think it was made to order in exotics.


----------



## belhomme

wma said:


> Quick photos of a new work bag. I've always wanted a Sac à Dépêches but the two gusset models are just too big for what I usually carry (laptop, wallet, some odds and ends). My SA politely refused to sell the standard models to me because he thinks they look too outdated for me.
> 
> The new Light model is exactly the size/shape I was looking for and the Bleu Nuit Togo is just gorgeous compared to the Black Epsom version. I'll try for daytime photos some time to better show the colour.
> 
> View attachment 4076263
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076264



I LOVE UR BAG! I've asked my store to give me a call when they receive this new bag. I've been on the fence of buying a Sac A Depeche for ages because of the same reason as you "too outdated." Do you mind sharing the measurements of the bag? Is it 38cm (same as the original model)?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Is anyone familiar with this card holder? It looks cool and I really like the color. Just a little steep in price though.


----------



## wma

Yoshi1296 said:


> Is anyone familiar with this card holder? It looks cool and I really like the color. Just a little steep in price though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087538


Hi, I saw this card holder style at my local shop this morning. It looks really cool from the front and when you lift each flap. However, there are two flaps on either side of the middle leather piece (it is the lower pink piece in that photo). On profile, it's quite thick without any cards in it. My SA and I expect that it will get very thick once you fill each slot for a total of 8 cards. It's definitely targeted towards someone who will carry it in a bag or a jacket pocket but not pant pockets. I also feel that you need to pull the flaps up a lot in order to access the cards. It just doesn't feel that practical to me.


----------



## Yoshi1296

wma said:


> Hi, I saw this card holder style at my local shop this morning. It looks really cool from the front and when you lift each flap. However, there are two flaps on either side of the middle leather piece (it is the lower pink piece in that photo). On profile, it's quite thick without any cards in it. My SA and I expect that it will get very thick once you fill each slot for a total of 8 cards. It's definitely targeted towards someone who will carry it in a bag or a jacket pocket but not pant pockets. I also feel that you need to pull the flaps up a lot in order to access the cards. It just doesn't feel that practical to me.



Hi! Thanks for your help! Given what you said, I think I will pass. The price is also quite steep now that I think about it more and more. Also, I have a zip zap and 3 other hermes cardholders so I don't think it would make sense on buying another one, especially since it is bulky and not that practical. But gosh this color and design is just so gorgeous!

Thank you so much for your input! I really appreciate it!


----------



## wma

FreddieMac said:


> Thanks for the details on the SAD Light - this is definitely on my bag long list now! Any pictures you have a chance to take will be hugely appreciated.
> 
> I hope I didn’t offend referring to the Steve Light as feminine. Maybe not the best choice of words, but I was referring to the softer lines. Funnily enough I’ve just had a look at the Azur Steve on the CA site and LOVE it!!! Isn’t it funny how colour has such an effect on our likes and dislikes?
> 
> I totally hear you on the small bags front, I love my Evie Sellier 29, but am still looking for something a little smaller and more secure. My SA hasn’t been able to track down a Steve Caporal for me to take a look at, but losing the front pocket just loses some of that ‘Steve’ look!
> 
> In my dreams, I’m thinking about talking to my SA about having a custom bag made, about 20 w x 30h, perhaps double gusset, closure TBC in fauve barenia. I’m picturing something a little like an Alfred cut in half down the middle, but with some hardware...
> 
> One can dream!



It was a bit overcast today but I'll try to upload some of the photos in the next few days. I still want to take sunlight photos because the blue changes so much.

No worries. I wasn't offended at all. There are bag designs that are firmly feminine, mildly feminine or unisex. There aren't many bags that are firmly masculine. Women are lucky in that they can carry pretty much anything. For me the softer lines of the Steve Light make it look more sophisticated compared to the boxy and I dare say brutish Steve 35 and Caporal. Yes it is funny how colour changes our perceptions. The Azur is gorgeous and I don't find it overly feminine. i would be proud to carry that bag in that colour if it would fit my wardrobe. Sadly, I don't have any clothes that work with Azur. Even the Gris Asphalte is perhaps too light for my wardrobe. 

I like the Steve Caporal more than the Steve 35 in terms of looks. The lack of the front pocket is exactly why I love it. It has a cleaner look to my eyes when I want a smaller discreet bag so it's still on my wish list.

A custom made bag would be great but I doubt I would ever use it in fear of ruining it. LOL.

I talked to my SA today and he had done more research on the Steve Light. The Google translation of the Japan website stated the Gris Asphalte model is Togo but he said that they will be receiving the Gris Asphalte model in Taurillon Maurice which is a new version that has the same size grain as Clemence but it is a flatter grain like Togo and presumably not as heavy. The Azur as seen on the Canada website is Evercolor and there is only one in the Toronto shop. My shop is currently scheduled to also receive a Bleu Nuit model in Togo just like my SaD Light. This one is the most likely one I would get. I don't think I could stand the stress of trying to keep a Gris Asphalte bag clean but one never knows.



Lostinlondon said:


> I totally agree with you, those new “light” versions of H’s traditional men’s designs are really interesting.
> On the issue of the Evie, if you are nervous about the perforated model, you’ll be even more with the sellier (if you go for Vache Hunter which I personally find so much nicer than the Epsom). I’m in London and find myself now checking the weather forecast everyday just to decide on which bag to use. VH apparently does not go well with water.



Yes, the Sellier models are the ones I'm considering. I saw the natural Vache Hunter model but I find it a bit disappointing compared to Barenia. I'd buy one in a heartbeat if it was Barenia. I'm in Vancouver and I hear you about checking the daily weather forecast to select an appropriate bag. I'm considering an Etrivière briefcase in Negonda so I wouldn't need to worry.



belhomme said:


> I LOVE UR BAG! I've asked my store to give me a call when they receive this new bag. I've been on the fence of buying a Sac A Depeche for ages because of the same reason as you "too outdated." Do you mind sharing the measurements of the bag? Is it 38cm (same as the original model)?



Thanks. The outside dimensions are 37 cm x 29 cm x 4 cm. The 4 cm is at the bottom of the briefcase. At the top of the side gussets, the briefcase measures 6 cm so it does taper as you go from the top to the bottom. I expect the gussets to soften over time and it won't likely look tapered as it gets broken in. I think it is designed like that to make it easier to access the contents. I also expect the base of the briefcase to stretch and get slouchier so again the taper won't likely be noticeable. When the briefcase is stuffed, the gussets become taut and I would say the usable width of the compartment is 35/36 cm. It easily fits a MacBook Pro 13" without pushing out on the gussets


----------



## aube

Hang-it-All hanger in steel and walnut by Eames. Canvas and leather hat, 2 Etriviere belts in black leather and vache naturelle ALL from Hermes .

(also posted in Your Hermes in Action thread)


----------



## Ulf

wma said:


> The Google translation of the Japan website stated the Gris Asphalte model is Togo but he said that they will be receiving the Gris Asphalte model in Taurillon Maurice which is a new version that has the same size grain as Clemence but it is a flatter grain like Togo and presumably not as heavy.



I bought a second Cityback in black Maurice when I was in Paris at the end of April. The appearance is somewhere between Togo and Clemence, so your description seems about right, but it's noticeably thinner and lighter than both.


----------



## Ulf

Ulf said:


> I bought a second Cityback in black Maurice when I was in Paris at the end of April. The appearance is somewhere between Togo and Clemence, so your description seems about right, but it's noticeably thinner and lighter than both.


Just wanted to add that my new Cityback in Maurice is noticeably lighter than my old Cityback in Cristobal. Maurice feels slouchier than Togo, but I think that's because of the thinness rather than an inherent slouchiness.


----------



## allanrvj

Ulf said:


> Just wanted to add that my new Cityback in Maurice is noticeably lighter than my old Cityback in Cristobal. Maurice feels slouchier than Togo, but I think that's because of the thinness rather than an inherent slouchiness.


Picture please! ❤️


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> Picture please! [emoji173]️



So good to see you again!!!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> So good to see you again!!!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Lostinlondon

allanrvj said:


> Picture please! [emoji173]️



Welcome back! I thought you’d given up on us to focus on Marcel Proust & danish flowers!!


----------



## allanrvj

Lostinlondon said:


> Welcome back! I thought you’d given up on us to focus on Marcel Proust & danish flowers!!


lol! you follow me on instagram huh? 

I'm just here for a bit to see if someone bought the basketball Cityback, and if more people bought Citybacks in general. I still don't have money to buy one so I'm just vicariously enjoying other's purchases.


----------



## Ulf

allanrvj said:


> Picture please! ❤️


Your wish is my command... As you can see, it's a bit slouchier than Cristobal leather.


----------



## Lostinlondon

Ulf said:


> Your wish is my command... As you can see, it's a bit slouchier than Cristobal leather.
> View attachment 4090074
> View attachment 4090076



Mine is in taurillon Cristobal. I didn’t think it could get any slouching...


----------



## Lostinlondon

allanrvj said:


> lol! you follow me on instagram huh?
> 
> I'm just here for a bit to see if someone bought the basketball Cityback, and if more people bought Citybacks in general. I still don't have money to buy one so I'm just vicariously enjoying other's purchases.



[emoji445][emoji444]one day my H will come...[emoji445][emoji445][emoji6] Whatever the reasons and circumstances, I always enjoy your contributions... and I’m sure I’m not the only one!


----------



## Ulf

Lostinlondon said:


> Mine is in taurillon Cristobal. I didn’t think it could get any slouching...


I got my first Cityback in Cristobal almost exactly two years ago, and it has held up very nicely with barely any slouching at all. The Maurice leather is much, much slouchier.


----------



## allanrvj

Ulf said:


> Your wish is my command... As you can see, it's a bit slouchier than Cristobal leather.
> View attachment 4090074
> View attachment 4090076



It's quite slouchy indeed. Thanks for sharing. 



Lostinlondon said:


> [emoji445][emoji444]one day my H will come...[emoji445][emoji445][emoji6] Whatever the reasons and circumstances, I always enjoy your contributions... and I’m sure I’m not the only one!



Thank you. You're sweet.


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> It's quite slouchy indeed. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You're sweet.



Does this mean you’re going to vanish again like Brigadoon?  [emoji352][emoji352][emoji352]


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> Does this mean you’re going to vanish again like Brigadoon?  [emoji352][emoji352][emoji352]


I won't be posting as much as before but I'll check daily . I'm an OG after all.


----------



## wma

Ulf said:


> I bought a second Cityback in black Maurice when I was in Paris at the end of April. The appearance is somewhere between Togo and Clemence, so your description seems about right, but it's noticeably thinner and lighter than both.





Ulf said:


> Just wanted to add that my new Cityback in Maurice is noticeably lighter than my old Cityback in Cristobal. Maurice feels slouchier than Togo, but I think that's because of the thinness rather than an inherent slouchiness.



Thank you for the description of the leather. I'm very curious about Maurice now and I can't wait to see the Steve Light in Maurice and Togo. Will be a hard choice I'm sure. Good to know that the Cityback is available in Maurice. I declined two Citybacks in Cristobal because the veining was just too noticeable in such a smooth surface. I don't mind light veining for Togo, Clemence and Negonda but I guess when I see very smooth leather, I want it to be flawless.


----------



## wma

Here are a few more photos of the SaD Light. Sorry that they are relatively quick photos. As you can see from the first two photos and last three photos, the lighting makes a big difference and the colour brightens up quite a bit when the light is at certain angles. It's even brighter in direct sunlight. Maybe if the sun ever returns, I'll get some sunlight photos.














An interesting detail is shown in the photo of the briefcase's bottom where there is a seam for a two piece construction for the front/bottom/back/flap.


----------



## wma

I just saw these boots on the UK website. I tried them last Saturday. Unfortunately I have to post the online photos because of the photo policy at my local shop. They are absolutely gorgeous and fit like a glove. The construction is immaculate, the leather is as smooth as a baby's bottom and the pair I tried were flawless. If you like harness styled boots with interesting hardware, then you'll love these.





Sadly I found the toe shape/alignment a bit weird on the size 39 boots so I passed on them. Damn small feet. The larger sized boots didn't exhibit the weird alignment.


----------



## FreddieMac

wma said:


> Here are a few more photos of the SaD Light. Sorry that they are relatively quick photos. As you can see from the first two photos and last three photos, the lighting makes a big difference and the colour brightens up quite a bit when the light is at certain angles. It's even brighter in direct sunlight. Maybe if the sun ever returns, I'll get some sunlight photos.
> 
> View attachment 4090759
> View attachment 4090760
> View attachment 4090761
> 
> View attachment 4090762
> View attachment 4090763
> View attachment 4090764
> 
> View attachment 4090765
> View attachment 4090766
> View attachment 4090767
> 
> 
> An interesting detail is shown in the photo of the briefcase's bottom where there is a seam for a two piece construction for the front/bottom/back/flap.



Absolutely beautiful! It’s hard to tell from the shots, but is there an internal pocket, or just the single compartment?

I really like this as a modernisation of the SAD and it’s well and truly on my list in Togo. Do you have any idea on other available colours? I’ve seen noir on the website.


----------



## wma

FreddieMac said:


> Absolutely beautiful! It’s hard to tell from the shots, but is there an internal pocket, or just the single compartment?
> 
> I really like this as a modernisation of the SAD and it’s well and truly on my list in Togo. Do you have any idea on other available colours? I’ve seen noir on the website.



There is a flat slip pocket on the inside back. It's large enough to fit a magazine or perhaps a file folder but not a very long and/or thick one. It's not terribly convenient like the external back slip pocket on the standard SaD models. However, having an external back pocket would make it too much like the other SaD models as well as add bulk/weight to the briefcase. I forgot to weigh the briefcase. I'll do that tonight and report back.

My local shop received three models/colours: Bleu Nuit Togo, Black Epsom (relatively shiny unlike their more matte SLGs) and Burgundy Epsom (which I didn't look at because it wasn't a colour I was interested in). The SaD Light that was on the UK website is different (it seems to be gone now). It was Black Epsom, had brushed palladium hardware and an Epsom leather insert on the clasp. The Black Epsom one I saw in person has standard shiny palladium hardware. So far I haven't seen the briefcase on other websites (Japan, Australia, US).


----------



## J.T.

wma said:


> Here are a few more photos of the SaD Light. Sorry that they are relatively quick photos. As you can see from the first two photos and last three photos, the lighting makes a big difference and the colour brightens up quite a bit when the light is at certain angles. It's even brighter in direct sunlight. Maybe if the sun ever returns, I'll get some sunlight photos.
> 
> View attachment 4090759
> View attachment 4090760
> View attachment 4090761
> 
> View attachment 4090762
> View attachment 4090763
> View attachment 4090764
> 
> View attachment 4090765
> View attachment 4090766
> View attachment 4090767
> 
> 
> An interesting detail is shown in the photo of the briefcase's bottom where there is a seam for a two piece construction for the front/bottom/back/flap.



Stunning!!!


----------



## PJW5813

It's a really special colour.


----------



## tired_lone_wolf

After stalking this forum for a long time (and drooling over your gorgeous bags), I finally gave in yesterday and got my first orange box. Thanks for letting me share guys!


----------



## allanrvj

Aerius said:


> After stalking this forum for a long time (and drooling over your gorgeous bags), I finally gave in yesterday and got my first orange box. Thanks for letting me share guys!
> 
> View attachment 4096234



Congrats! What Steve is this? Feel free to describe the bag more. We're all here for it


----------



## Lostinlondon

Aerius said:


> After stalking this forum for a long time (and drooling over your gorgeous bags), I finally gave in yesterday and got my first orange box. Thanks for letting me share guys!
> 
> View attachment 4096234



And what’s in the smaller bag if we may ask??? [emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## tired_lone_wolf

allanrvj said:


> Congrats! What Steve is this? Feel free to describe the bag more. We're all here for it


It's my dream bag, a Steve 35 in Taupe Clemence leather. It took me a very long time to gather the courage to step inside an Hermes store. I was supposed to just look around and casually inquire about this bag. When the SA offered to bring out this bag for me to see, my heart raced and the rest is history. 

It's the perfect size for me since it fits both my brolly and MacBook. I like that it's a little slouchy and the smell of the leather is just pure bliss. My hands enjoy feeling the soft and somewhat squishy leather. It has the same Taupe colour on the inside and I still love it the same as the bi-colour ones I've seen in the forums. I'm already contemplating on a wallet to match it with but I think I have to take a short trip to ban island haha. 

I was actually deciding between a Fendi Peekaboo Fit or a BV backpack. I don't know what happened lol.


----------



## tired_lone_wolf

Lostinlondon said:


> And what’s in the smaller bag if we may ask??? [emoji848][emoji848]


The smaller bag just contains a bottle of perfume. Wish it was a Clic Clac bracelet though haha. 
I've just had my first orange box and now I'm craving for more.


----------



## PJW5813

Oh Dear!
You are infected; it's not terminal but it might be some while before you go into remission - but that's all it will ever be.


----------



## Louis74

Aerius said:


> The smaller bag just contains a bottle of perfume. Wish it was a Clic Clac bracelet though haha.
> I've just had my first orange box and now I'm craving for more.



Welcome to the slippery slope. Before you know it, you’ll have a stack of orange boxes!


----------



## allanrvj

True. For some people it goes in cycles too. I've been a fan of H for almost a decade now. Sometimes I get so bored with anything H (or too broke to buy anything H).

But then sometimes I be like, "ooh was dat? lemme have a tiny look"

And before I know it I be obsessing like crazy gurr, henny


----------



## Lostinlondon

Aerius said:


> The smaller bag just contains a bottle of perfume. Wish it was a Clic Clac bracelet though haha.
> I've just had my first orange box and now I'm craving for more.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 once you step into the world of H, you’re doomed!! [emoji23]


----------



## Tony Yang

PJW5813 said:


> Oh Dear!
> You are infected; it's not terminal but it might be some while before you go into remission - but that's all it will ever be.



hahaha soo true....I was like...oh the Cityback, that's a cool backpack I'll just get it and no more. Some months later....oh Barenia Sac Ecritoire crossbody bag...ok this is the last item. And finally oh wow that Shark Bolide on the runway is so bold from Hermes, and it's made from Barenia?! I need it!

Thought now I'm in quite the remission, last purchase was a Hermes Clovis bracelet so cooling down now lol


----------



## Tony Yang

Here’s the Hermes Clovis bracelet stacked with a watch:


----------



## allanrvj

I know I'm supposed to post this on the Ebay/web finds thread but since guys are checking out this thread, I might as well post it here.

I didn't know H came up with this bag. I haven't seen it before:





It's like a half Sac à Dépêches and with a shoulder strap. So cool. (That photo with the mannequin is not to scale since it's obv photoshopped; it's just to show how it's supposed to be carried.).

If anyone's interested in buying it:
https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...in-brown-canvas-and-brown-leather-301020.html


----------



## Tony Yang

Some of the knitwear is out for the AW 18 men's collection on the Hermes sites. I kinda dig this sweater: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/brazilian-horses-sweater-H847395HA73LA/


----------



## allanrvj

Tony Yang said:


> Some of the knitwear is out for the AW 18 men's collection on the Hermes sites. I kinda dig this sweater: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/brazilian-horses-sweater-H847395HA73LA/


I like that they're using Asian models on the website now. I pretty sure it's because they're pandering to China but it's still nice to see diversity, whatever the reason is.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Hey guys!

Here’s a pic of my best friend wearing a blue Clic H. No Hermes for me today (just a Tiffany Atlas ring and bracelet). Hehe

Hope everyone is well.

JP


----------



## allanrvj

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Here’s a pic of my best friend wearing a blue Clic H. No Hermes for me today (just a Tiffany Atlas ring and bracelet). Hehe
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> JP
> View attachment 4109530


I like the color of your Lacoste shirt


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

allanrvj said:


> I like the color of your Lacoste shirt



Thanks! ‘Tis the summer season.


----------



## FreddieMac

Hey, so are any of you guys excited for the spring/summer’19 show that’s being broadcast tonight?

I was a bit underwhelmed by F/W’18 from the show, but the first couple pieces showing up online look great and S/S’18 was far too good for my wallet to be happy!!!

Also wonder what bags or themes we may spot as part of it, as the bags seem to have made a bit more of a comeback on the runway.


----------



## Lostinlondon

FreddieMac said:


> Hey, so are any of you guys excited for the spring/summer’19 show that’s being broadcast tonight?
> 
> I was a bit underwhelmed by F/W’18 from the show, but the first couple pieces showing up online look great and S/S’18 was far too good for my wallet to be happy!!!
> 
> Also wonder what bags or themes we may spot as part of it, as the bags seem to have made a bit more of a comeback on the runway.



Only 10 hours to wait!!


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Hey, so are any of you guys excited for the spring/summer’19 show that’s being broadcast tonight?
> 
> I was a bit underwhelmed by F/W’18 from the show, but the first couple pieces showing up online look great and S/S’18 was far too good for my wallet to be happy!!!
> 
> Also wonder what bags or themes we may spot as part of it, as the bags seem to have made a bit more of a comeback on the runway.


Yes, I’m excited! Pierre-Yves Labey, who designed a lot of the City bags (Cityback, Cityslide, Cabacity) and many others, left the leather department and I wonder if they got a new one as talented as him.


----------



## Tony Yang

These live runway stream from Hermes are always 80% store managers and buyers chatting it up, some foilage, and 20% of the actual runway presentation


----------



## allanrvj

Shoutout to @navicular whose bag twin made an appearance before the SS19 show


----------



## okiern1981

I want that purple multicolor HAC!


----------



## allanrvj

I only want two things. This hoodie (I wonder how many Birkin units it costs):



And this necklace (and if it comes with this guy, much better ):



I'm not interested in any bag. Normally I'd dig the Plumes, but they are too big this season and the gradient effect reminds me of soap bars from Lush.


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> I only want two things. This hoodie (I wonder how many Birkin units it costs):
> View attachment 4110103
> 
> 
> And this necklace (and if it comes with this guy, much better ):
> View attachment 4110104
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in any bag. Normally I'd dig the Plumes, but they are too big this season and the gradient effect reminds me of soap bars from Lush.
> 
> View attachment 4110108



You can have the hoodie, boy and necklace.  I’ll take the gradient color in a Birkin...the HAC would be a bit too much I think


----------



## Tony Yang

allanrvj said:


> I only want two things. This hoodie (I wonder how many Birkin units it costs):
> View attachment 4110103
> 
> 
> And this necklace (and if it comes with this guy, much better ):
> View attachment 4110104
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in any bag. Normally I'd dig the Plumes, but they are too big this season and the gradient effect reminds me of soap bars from Lush.
> 
> View attachment 4110108



Yea, I'm not a fan of the neon gradient bags as well. 

That hoodie though looks awesome, wonder what material it's made of. If it's leather its going to cost $$$$$

Also I'm really digging the H sandals! It's like the Oran sandal version:


----------



## FreddieMac

Overall, I really love the vibe of this collection, the soft tones mixed with a little apricot, sulfur etc

A couple of the (leather?) jackets stuck out for me, the ones with the two zips in contrast colour? I’m determined to own an H leather jacket one day, so long as I can get some money saved for one, so this may be the season!

Also loved the hoody, which seems to be in some sort of fabric with a 3D effect to me?

Like some, I’m not sure on the neon gradient bags, they kind of remind me of those late 80’s global hypercolour colour changing things!


----------



## PJW5813

I try to subscribe to the principle if you don't have anything nice to say, say nothing, but...sorry guys, but I didn't find anything special
and didn't find great general enthusiasm from you either - pace, FreddieMac, you did like the overall vibe


----------



## FreddieMac

The complete collection is up on Vogue now http://www.vogue.co.uk/shows/spring-summer-2019-menswear/hermes/collection#

Elements of looks 1, 10, 17, 22 and 30 work for me, but again mainly the tops.

Although there is always something hugely classic about the cuts and styles for a lot of the pieces, sadly I can’t justify spending, nor do I have, the funds for anything but a few ‘signature’ pieces!

However, the insistence on the weird ‘plasticy’ materials and athleisureware drawstrings has been done for a couple seasons too much now!


----------



## allanrvj

The longer I look at this hoodie, the more I  obsessed about it. lol

Pic from Hermes’ IG


----------



## Yoshi1296

This collection was sooo nice!! I want it all!


----------



## okiern1981

Make this in a 30 or 35....I’ll be happy as I don’t know what!


----------



## allanrvj

If anyone is looking for the soundtrack for the show


----------



## allanrvj

Bryant Lee


----------



## Tony Yang

allanrvj said:


> Bryant Lee
> View attachment 4111565



I feel this would work and be the norm in like 2057


----------



## allanrvj

Tony Yang said:


> I feel this would work and be the norm in like 2057


yeah he's so ahead of his time


----------



## Tony Yang

The details section is out for the SS2019 runway. I never thought I would ever buy sandals but I really want these! 

https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2019-menswear/hermes/slideshow/details#70


----------



## Ulf

I bought these a couple of months ago in Tokyo. My most favourite sandals ever.


----------



## Lostinlondon

Intrigued by those bags. Étrivières ? Looks like the main body could be knit. Can really figure it out even when zooming as much as I can.


----------



## Tony Yang

Lostinlondon said:


> View attachment 4113148
> View attachment 4113149
> View attachment 4113150
> View attachment 4113151
> 
> Intrigued by those bags. Étrivières ? Looks like the main body could be knit. Can really figure it out even when zooming as much as I can.



Def not leather, looks like knit. 

Here’s the Hermes Clovis bracelet in black bridle leather along with an AP 15300 in blue boutique edition dial.


----------



## FreddieMac

Lostinlondon said:


> View attachment 4113148
> View attachment 4113149
> View attachment 4113150
> View attachment 4113151
> 
> Intrigued by those bags. Étrivières ? Looks like the main body could be knit. Can really figure it out even when zooming as much as I can.



The Vogue page has been updated with detailed shots which are much better res and looks like some form of overlaid or '3D' knit. Couple of images attached.

I assumed the holdall was an Arion to begin with, but although similar seems to not be identical as the additional strap detail has been removed.


----------



## aube

allanrvj said:


> I only want two things. This hoodie (I wonder how many Birkin units it costs):
> View attachment 4110103
> 
> 
> And this necklace (and if it comes with this guy, much better ):
> View attachment 4110104
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in any bag. Normally I'd dig the Plumes, but they are too big this season and the gradient effect reminds me of soap bars from Lush.
> 
> View attachment 4110108


Not a fan of the ombre effect either.. I think it looks cheap.. and it will be out of date quickly..


----------



## aube

Lostinlondon said:


> View attachment 4113148
> View attachment 4113149
> View attachment 4113150
> View attachment 4113151
> 
> Intrigued by those bags. Étrivières ? Looks like the main body could be knit. Can really figure it out even when zooming as much as I can.


I like the first one, and it is nicely paired up with the sweater!

The buckle is Etriviere, the body could be the thick stiff wool knit (the kind that they use for horse blanket, not the usual soft knit one).


----------



## Bostonjetset

aube said:


> Not a fan of the ombre effect either.. I think it looks cheap.. and it will be out of date quickly..



Agreed. A bit plasticky looking. I think these trendy bags are geared towards those that buy them to wear for one season and then resell or celebrities that get them for free in order to hype a brand. They are not meant for the classic H shopper who buys lifetime pieces.


----------



## allanrvj

I posted this on another thread:

Pelayo Díaz


----------



## Yoshi1296

allanrvj said:


> I posted this on another thread:
> 
> Pelayo Díaz



Wow he finally got a birkin! I’ve been following him for years ((even on his blog before instagram was a thing)) and he used so many nice bags and I wondered why he never used a birkin. 

Perhaps he did and I never saw? But I’m sure this is his first.


----------



## allanrvj

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow he finally got a birkin! I’ve been following him for years ((even on his blog before instagram was a thing)) and he used so many nice bags and I wondered why he never used a birkin.
> 
> Perhaps he did and I never saw? But I’m sure this is his first.


maybe he couldn't afford before (coz he was still a student back then), or if he could, his attitude was more of variety than just one bag. now he looks like he has more funds


----------



## Flowerlily

I'm looking for the Nagoya pants in black with or without contrast stitching in size 38 or 36, see below. Has anyone seen these pants in these sizes? Can't find them so far in Europe. Thanks in advance. 
By the way the sizes are totally not true to size unfortunately, normally DH wears size 42, but those were way too big.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Flowerlily said:


> I'm looking for the Nagoya pants in black with or without contrast stitching in size 38 or 36, see below. Has anyone seen these pants in these sizes? Can't find them so far in Europe. Thanks in advance.
> By the way the sizes are totally not true to size unfortunately, normally DH wears size 42, but those were way too big.



I haven’t seen these at all sorry but they are a gorgeous pair of pants!


----------



## allanrvj

Marc Forne


----------



## Dr. H

Any thought on this H Replay bracelet?


----------



## Dr. H

H for men in summer  ...Short sleeve hoodie, Evelyn 33 Gold, H Apple watch, Kid Bracelet and Run Sneaker


----------



## allanrvj

Dr. H said:


> H for men in summer  ...Short sleeve hoodie, Evelyn 33 Gold, H Apple watch, Kid Bracelet and Run Sneaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120812


I like your sneakers! please post more (and bigger) pics!


----------



## Dr. H

Another H look...


----------



## csetcos

Dr. H said:


> Another H look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120813


I love this shirt. I do not remember it! Which season is this from? I would love one!!


----------



## Dr. H

csetcos said:


> I love this shirt. I do not remember it! Which season is this from? I would love one!!


Just got it last month from the mothership H store... it’s from the spring/ summer 2018 collection I believe. Thank you.


----------



## Bostonjetset

Dr. H said:


> Any thought on this H Replay bracelet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120804


Very cute.  They have a matching brooch as well!


----------



## LuckyBitch

allanrvj said:


> Marc Forne
> View attachment 4116958
> View attachment 4116959
> View attachment 4116960


Wow! The bag looks fantastic on him.


----------



## csetcos

Dr. H said:


> Just got it last month from the mothership H store... it’s from the spring/ summer 2018 collection I believe. Thank you.


Thank you!! I have the t shirt with the 2 interlocking chain d’ancres in red- will ask my SA for this one too!!!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

JY1217 said:


> Took my new Jypsiere Ebene out and yesterday I finally picked up the Rodeo I scored on H website [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054031
> View attachment 4054032
> View attachment 4054033


Great to see another H-loving guy in Berlin!


----------



## Dr. H

allanrvj said:


> I like your sneakers! please post more (and bigger) pics!



Thank you for your nice 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
comment ... love those sneakers too and they are not only nice looking but very comfortable as well... here is the close up pic of the sneakers


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Dr. H

csetcos said:


> Thank you!! I have the t shirt with the 2 interlocking chain d’ancres in red- will ask my SA for this one too!!!



I hope they have the brown/ burgundy color ... that one is very nice too. I wish they have sz 38 when I was at the store. It seems like sz 38 is somewhat hard to come by. Good luck ... you will love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Dr. H

CenterStageBLN said:


> Great to see another H-loving guy in Berlin!



The Jypsiere looks very good on you... great choice. I tried that couple months ago but I still need to warm up myself on the Jypsiere .. at this time it’s somewhat too bulky on me but it really looks good on you. Thank you for your post.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## allanrvj

Dr. H said:


> Thank you for your nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comment ... love those sneakers too and they are not only nice looking but very comfortable as well... here is the close up pic of the sneakers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


they look very comfy indeed . and I like the name: Run!


----------



## allanrvj

Gianluca Vacchi


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Whilst having a browse on the international H sites I saw a 'Steve Light' on the Japanese site. Is this a new design, or something people have previously come across? Interestingly my SA has been telling me that the Steve has not been available to order at podium recently, perhaps as this has been incoming.
> 
> It seems to be about the same size as the classic Steve (360 w x 60 d x 300h) but with a paired down aesthetic and less hardware.
> 
> What do you all think? To me it looks a little more feminine, but perhaps a little more distinctive than the classic.
> View attachment 4080915
> View attachment 4080916
> View attachment 4080917
> View attachment 4080918
> View attachment 4080919


Steve Light in black Togo is now available on the EU location of Hermes.com


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Love that bag - though I know that it has to be unbelievable heavy when packed to the brim! Skip arm day at the gym today!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Celebrating my new Dogon wallet with a quick double espresso at my favourite café in Berlin!


----------



## allanrvj

CenterStageBLN said:


> Celebrating my new Dogon wallet with a quick double espresso at my favourite café in Berlin!


Gorgeous wallet and I also love this café in Charlottenburg


----------



## CenterStageBLN

allanrvj said:


> Gorgeous wallet and I also love this café in Charlottenburg
> View attachment 4122230



Love their kuices and smoothies!

Maybe we have met there?


----------



## allanrvj

CenterStageBLN said:


> Love their kuices and smoothies!
> 
> Maybe we have met there?


I only visit Berlin every once in a while so I doubt it.


----------



## iamraccoon

Tony Yang said:


> Def not leather, looks like knit.
> 
> Here’s the Hermes Clovis bracelet in black bridle leather along with an AP 15300 in blue boutique edition dial.
> View attachment 4113159


beautiful watch!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out in the London sunshine with Mr Birkin...


----------



## okiern1981

Prada Prince said:


> Out in the London sunshine with Mr Birkin...
> 
> View attachment 4124800



Weeerrrrkkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## Liberté

allanrvj said:


> I know I'm supposed to post this on the Ebay/web finds thread but since guys are checking out this thread, I might as well post it here.
> 
> I didn't know H came up with this bag. I haven't seen it before:
> 
> It's like a half Sac à Dépêches and with a shoulder strap. So cool. (That photo with the mannequin is not to scale since it's obv photoshopped; it's just to show how it's supposed to be carried.).
> 
> If anyone's interested in buying it:
> https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...in-brown-canvas-and-brown-leather-301020.html


And to think they used to sell bags like this on the sale not too many years ago... T_T I really like it, but more i it was all leather. I'm looking for a new mesenger bag, but I can't seem to find the etriviere messenger anywhere ( I gave up finding it about a year ago), so I'm considering the goyard citadin instead. It's difficult to decide when you can't do a side by side comparison. Otherwise I totally recommend collector square. They sometimes have real gems on there, like kelly à depeches.


----------



## allanrvj

Liberté said:


> And to think they used to sell bags like this on the sale not too many years ago... T_T I really like it, but more i it was all leather. I'm looking for a new mesenger bag, but I can't seem to find the etriviere messenger anywhere ( I gave up finding it about a year ago), so I'm considering the goyard citadin instead. It's difficult to decide when you can't do a side by side comparison. Otherwise I totally recommend collector square. They sometimes have real gems on there, like kelly à depeches.


Oh hello babygirl! Long time no “see”. 
The goyard citadin is beautiful.


----------



## Liberté

allanrvj said:


> Oh hello babygirl! Long time no “see”.
> The goyard citadin is beautiful.


Thank you! Long time no see indeed. ^_^ I'm not going to post a lot, but there's an upcoming collection I wanted information on (not Hermes) which made me come back...

As long as I'm here, I might as well contribute? It's not recent and I'm not really modelling, but it's not somehting you see around a lot  so I hope you enjoy.


----------



## allanrvj

Liberté said:


> Thank you! Long time no see indeed. ^_^ I'm not going to post a lot, but there's an upcoming collection I wanted information on (not Hermes) which made me come back...
> 
> As long as I'm here, I might as well contribute? It's not recent and I'm not really modelling, but it's not somehting you see around a lot  so I hope you enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126393


so beautiful! what is this?


----------



## HKsai

allanrvj said:


> so beautiful! what is this?


It looks like the kelly depeche


----------



## allanrvj

HKsai said:


> It looks like the kelly depeche


I know.  the question was actually an invitation for him to describe the bag further. type of leather, color, hardware, year, etc etc.


----------



## Liberté

allanrvj said:


> I know.  the question was actually an invitation for him to describe the bag further. type of leather, color, hardware, year, etc etc.


It's black box with gold hardware from 2005. I don't think it's the original lock to be honest, but it's hard to tell. I think it's in pretty good shape for being from 2005, but it's obviously not been sitting in a museum.


----------



## allanrvj

Liberté said:


> It's black box with gold hardware from 2005. I don't think it's the original lock to be honest, but it's hard to tell. I think it's in pretty good shape for being from 2005, but it's obviously not been sitting in a museum.


Yeah, it doesn't look as beaten up as the kelly depeches I see on ebay sometimes. Such a great find!


----------



## allanrvj

sartorialphil from instagram, carrying a Cityback 27 in plomb, and a Birkin 40 in cuivre


----------



## Dr. H

Just got a new message from the H mothership FSH (I was suggested to get a SO placed during my last visit in June 2018 when I asked for a longer than the current GM)... and here again H is listening to their customers ... the Evelyn 40 TGM is coming in 2019... I can’t wait to see that [emoji3] I believe it will look like the picture I got from the H window forum here.


----------



## allanrvj

Dr. H said:


> Just got a new message from the H mothership FSH (I was suggested to get a SO placed during my last visit in June 2018 when I asked for a longer than the current GM)... and here again H is listening to their customers ... the Evelyn 40 TGM is coming in 2019... I can’t wait to see that [emoji3] I believe it will look like the picture I got from the H window forum here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127482


I’m wondering if I could place an SO without having purchased any bag at FSH. Do you think that’s possible?


----------



## bagidiotic

Dr. H said:


> Just got a new message from the H mothership FSH (I was suggested to get a SO placed during my last visit in June 2018 when I asked for a longer than the current GM)... and here again H is listening to their customers ... the Evelyn 40 TGM is coming in 2019... I can’t wait to see that [emoji3] I believe it will look like the picture I got from the H window forum here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127482


Size tgm  all these while is still in production 
Its just that many stores sd sm don't like to order it during  po
Due to low and slow demand


----------



## Dr. H

allanrvj said:


> I’m wondering if I could place an SO without having purchased any bag at FSH. Do you think that’s possible?



I think everything is possible, you just have to give it a try. I believe they really like customers who really appreciate their products [emoji108]Trust me that they have ways to figure that out ... so go for that and don’t let others not so great experience at the mothership FSH discourages you.


----------



## allanrvj

Dr. H said:


> I think everything is possible, you just have to give it a try. I believe they really like customers who really appreciate their products [emoji108]Trust me that they have ways to figure that out ... so go for that and don’t let others not so great experience at the mothership FSH discourages you.


Thank you!


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> I’m wondering if I could place an SO without having purchased any bag at FSH. Do you think that’s possible?



When the big wheel starts to spin, you can never know the odds, if you don’t play you’ll never win...


----------



## Dr. H

okiern1981 said:


> When the big wheel starts to spin, you can never know the odds, if you don’t play you’ll never win...



I really like your quote... sounds like the lottery add[emoji3]... but it’s a lot of truth to it[emoji108]


----------



## okiern1981

Dr. H said:


> I really like your quote... sounds like the lottery add[emoji3]... but it’s a lot of truth to it[emoji108]



I’d really love to take credit for it, but it’s lyrics to a song.  Sun and Moon by Above and Beyond.


----------



## FreddieMac

H.com Europe now has the Steve Light in both the azur and noir we've previously seen, as well as gold, all in Togo.


----------



## allanrvj

Cross-posting. Me with a cotton losange. It's a bit chilly today.


----------



## Lord Gavin

Here’s my HAC 40cm in Gold Fjord and Palladium Hardware. What do you think?


----------



## okiern1981

Lord Gavin said:


> Here’s my HAC 40cm in Gold Fjord and Palladium Hardware. What do you think?



Gorgeous HAC!  Gold is one of those special colors isn’t it?


----------



## Lord Gavin

okiern1981 said:


> Gorgeous HAC!  Gold is one of those special colors isn’t it?



It’s one of those colours that changes in the light. Warm burnt caramel in dim light with hind of honey when the sun comes out. It’s extraoridnary and a wonderful alternative to Barenia for wear and practicality.


----------



## allanrvj

Lord Gavin said:


> Here’s my HAC 40cm in Gold Fjord and Palladium Hardware. What do you think?


I think it's beautiful


----------



## FreddieMac

Lord Gavin said:


> Here’s my HAC 40cm in Gold Fjord and Palladium Hardware. What do you think?



Love! Love! Love!

Oh how I wish my SA can track down one of these in Barenia - I just wish they had a pocket or two inside!


----------



## nats

Love that gold hac!


----------



## bagidiotic

Lord Gavin said:


> Here’s my HAC 40cm in Gold Fjord and Palladium Hardware. What do you think?


Signature timeless design 
You rock it


----------



## danny123

Lord Gavin said:


> It’s one of those colours that changes in the light. Warm burnt caramel in dim light with hind of honey when the sun comes out. It’s extraoridnary and a wonderful alternative to Barenia for wear and practicality.





Lord Gavin said:


> Here’s my HAC 40cm in Gold Fjord and Palladium Hardware. What do you think?



Beautiful bag, and you described the Gold colour so perfectly !


----------



## allanrvj

We love a cute and fit Hermès reseller (it says so in his profile; reseller, that is )





dr_roman_shark from Instagram


----------



## Prada Prince

Post-brunch walkies with Mr B40...


----------



## CenterStageBLN




----------



## CenterStageBLN

CenterStageBLN said:


> View attachment 4133069
> View attachment 4133070



Sorry, I am not used to use the app, that is why the text is missing.

But I do think this guys models his H-shirt excessively well - though the price tag causes a little pain. Or is the guy included?


----------



## okiern1981

CenterStageBLN said:


> Sorry, I am not used to use the app, that is why the text is missing.
> 
> But I do think this guys models his H-shirt excessively well - though the price tag causes a little pain. Or is the guy included?



I believe Allan would call this 9.5 Birkin units!  [emoji33]


----------



## Bostonjetset

CenterStageBLN said:


> Sorry, I am not used to use the app, that is why the text is missing.
> 
> But I do think this guys models his H-shirt excessively well - though the price tag causes a little pain. Or is the guy included?


For that price a few hot guys should be included!  HAHA.
I always wonder who buys t-shirts for $95,000 USD. Do you think it is a one-off that is really made just to show off the technical skills of the designer?  I can't imagine many boutiques actually ordering a shirt that costs as much as a decent house in the mid-west haha. It seems like a poor investment.


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> I believe Allan would call this 9.5 Birkin units!  [emoji33]


That's what would I say, yes.


----------



## allanrvj

CenterStageBLN said:


> Sorry, I am not used to use the app, that is why the text is missing.
> 
> But I do think this guys models his H-shirt excessively well - though the price tag causes a little pain. Or is the guy included?


for that price, more guys should be included.


----------



## Dr. H

okiern1981 said:


> I believe Allan would call this 9.5 Birkin units!  [emoji33]



I love it ... the Birkin Unit [emoji3]


----------



## danny123

CenterStageBLN said:


> Sorry, I am not used to use the app, that is why the text is missing.
> 
> But I do think this guys models his H-shirt excessively well - though the price tag causes a little pain. *Or is the guy included*?


Laughed too much at this


----------



## BleuSaphir

CenterStageBLN said:


> Sorry, I am not used to use the app, that is why the text is missing.
> 
> But I do think this guys models his H-shirt excessively well - though the price tag causes a little pain. Or is the guy included?



If I had that much money in my bank, I would highly consider the t-shirt! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## okiern1981

BleuSaphir said:


> If I had that much money in my bank, I would highly consider the t-shirt! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



If i has that kind of money in the bank, I’d consider the guy too!


----------



## averagejoe

Lord Gavin said:


> Here’s my HAC 40cm in Gold Fjord and Palladium Hardware. What do you think?


Beautiful! And great mod shot!


----------



## aube

Bostonjetset said:


> For that price a few hot guys should be included!  HAHA.
> I always wonder who buys t-shirts for $95,000 USD. Do you think it is a one-off that is really made just to show off the technical skills of the designer?  I can't imagine many boutiques actually ordering a shirt that costs as much as a decent house in the mid-west haha. It seems like a poor investment.


No, it is indeed an actual item for sale.

I saw it with my own eyes at Madison Avenue boutique.

I remember the price tag was around USD 90K


----------



## csetcos

Bostonjetset said:


> For that price a few hot guys should be included!  HAHA.
> I always wonder who buys t-shirts for $95,000 USD. Do you think it is a one-off that is really made just to show off the technical skills of the designer?  I can't imagine many boutiques actually ordering a shirt that costs as much as a decent house in the mid-west haha. It seems like a poor investment.



As crazy as it sounds, there must be a market for this! When I went to the made to measure event at my store, the head of the program said that he would be happy to make a jacket in  precious skins. I politely said “no thank you.” [emoji23]


----------



## PJW5813

even if it were in bleu electrique, i liked it and had the money
I would question if I were being exploited

Birkin units are fun - but it's even more than one unité Birkin exotique


----------



## Bostonjetset

aube said:


> No, it is indeed an actual item for sale.
> 
> I saw it with my own eyes at Madison Avenue boutique.
> 
> I remember the price tag was around USD 90K





csetcos said:


> As crazy as it sounds, there must be a market for this! When I went to the made to measure event at my store, the head of the program said that he would be happy to make a jacket in  precious skins. I politely said “no thank you.” [emoji23]



The fact that it’s not a one-off is almost worse in my eyes haha. I have always been an admirer of fashion and luxury goods in general but a $90K T-shirt just seems like too much; too nouveau riche if you will.  Maybe it’s a bit of that New England frugalness in me or maybe it’s because I have been up and down with my weight (and thus clothes sizes) for most of my life but I truly see this as a waste of money. Traditional “investments” aside, that much money could buy a really nice piece of high end jewelry that will at least have some intrinsic value. Or even some haute couture if one must spend it on clothing. Of course, to each their own.


----------



## Del118

just add a Fendi strap on my Birkin 40.


----------



## VertBronze

Del118 said:


> just add a Fendi strap on my Birkin 40.



On a B40, do you not find that the weight damages the sangles?  I've seen women do this with B25s, but I always thought they got away with that because of the bag being lighter.  Either way, it's a great fusion of my two favorite brands!


----------



## okiern1981

Del118 said:


> just add a Fendi strap on my Birkin 40.



 Could you model this?  I personally would love to see it and how you’ve hooked it together.


----------



## allanrvj

Del118 said:


> just add a Fendi strap on my Birkin 40.


is that ebene? gorgeous!


----------



## Del118

VertBronze said:


> On a B40, do you not find that the weight damages the sangles?  I've seen women do this with B25s, but I always thought they got away with that because of the bag being lighter.  Either way, it's a great fusion of my two favorite brands!



[emoji23]yes i suppose if you carry lots of things in it  
but i'm a light traveller and beside i don't always carry on shoulder only when i need a break from my hand. [emoji847]


----------



## Del118

okiern1981 said:


> Could you model this?  I personally would love to see it and how you’ve hooked it together.



hi, 
i will take some photo when i get home tomorrow.


----------



## Del118

allanrvj said:


> is that ebene? gorgeous!



hi
thanks this is chocolate colour.


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Lord Gavin said:


> Here’s my HAC 40cm in Gold Fjord and Palladium Hardware. What do you think?



Lovely bag, good-looking guy - great photo!


----------



## navicular

Purchased this week: MC2 euclide in blue paon gator and MM horsehair rodeo


----------



## allanrvj

Intel for the Cityback fans: for SS19, the Cityback will come in something called éclair style (it's éclat this year). It will come in bleu indigo cristobal with a bright yellow zipper--as in the fabric and pulls of the zipper are yellow. No other combo available, unlike the éclat where there are three combos in different leathers.

The same style is repeated on the Cityslide (that fanny pack). Plomb cristobal with cactus (a new shade of green) zippers.

Cactus is available in evercolor and matte crocodile, although only used in two SLGs, I think: a Toodoo (the leather part is cactus evercolor + black epsom) and croc leather pouch with a strap.

Thanks to my pretty friend for the intel.


----------



## allanrvj

navicular said:


> View attachment 4135002
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135003
> 
> Purchased this week: MC2 euclide in blue paon gator and MM horsehair rodeo


lovely color of the gator wallet


----------



## qubed

allanrvj said:


> Intel for the Cityback fans: for SS19, the Cityback will come in something called éclair style (it's éclat this year). It will come in bleu indigo cristobal with a bright yellow zipper--as in the fabric and pulls of the zipper are yellow. No other combo available, unlike the éclat where there are three combos in different leathers.
> 
> The same style is repeated on the Cityslide (that fanny pack). Plomb cristobal with cactus (a new shade of green) zippers.
> 
> Cactus is available in evercolor and matte crocodile, although only used in two SLGs, I think: a Toodoo (the leather part is cactus evercolor + black epsom) and croc leather pouch with a strap.
> 
> Thanks to my pretty friend for the intel.



Oh man, I’m going to Paris in a week and was finally thinking of buying a cityback, but that blue/yellow combo sounds amazing


----------



## Del118

okiern1981 said:


> Could you model this?  I personally would love to see it and how you’ve hooked it together.


----------



## Tony Yang

FreddieMac said:


> H.com Europe now has the Steve Light in both the azur and noir we've previously seen, as well as gold, all in Togo.



When I see this.....I start to think I really want one in Barenia now.


----------



## Tony Yang

aube said:


> No, it is indeed an actual item for sale.
> 
> I saw it with my own eyes at Madison Avenue boutique.
> 
> I remember the price tag was around USD 90K


most of the clothing made out of croc is around that range....thought I've never seen anyone in my life wear a full croc jacket before.


----------



## okiern1981

Del118 said:


> View attachment 4135549
> View attachment 4135551
> View attachment 4135552



Genius!!!


----------



## VertBronze

Tony Yang said:


> When I see this.....I start to think I really want one in Barenia now.



My thought exactly!  I was sadly told it wasn't going to be produced in Barenia.  Please let me know if you hear otherwise.  Seems the only men's push offer in Barenia is the portfolio that was on the runway.  If anyone knows of any other men's items being offered, I would love to know!


----------



## Dr. H

VertBronze said:


> My thought exactly!  I was sadly told it wasn't going to be produced in Barenia.  Please let me know if you hear otherwise.  Seems the only men's push offer in Barenia is the portfolio that was on the runway.  If anyone knows of any other men's items being offered, I would love to know!



I love Barenia leather too, as a matter of fact i believe trough the mothership FSH you can order anything in Barenia, it may take as long as a whole year to receive it [emoji3]


----------



## kou

I got vintage Sac a depeche 27


----------



## allanrvj

kou said:


> View attachment 4136682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got vintage Sac a depeche 27


wow wow wow! is it boxcalf?


----------



## kou

allanrvj said:


> wow wow wow! is it boxcalf?


YES!!  This is year 2006 but still very good condition, and lucky I got good price preloved store in japan.


----------



## diane278

kou said:


> View attachment 4136682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got vintage Sac a depeche 27


Great bag and great photo!


----------



## FSteven

Just sharing my preloved Birkin 40.


----------



## PJW5813

kou said:


> YES!!  This is year 2006 but still very good condition, and lucky I got good price preloved store in japan.



If you havent done so already, do read DocRide's posts about caring for box in the Reference section.
You've got a great bag: lucky and well-done.


----------



## Rouge H

kou said:


> YES!!  This is year 2006 but still very good condition, and lucky I got good price preloved store in japan.



Vintage pieces are always appreciated and love to be spa’d by the craftsman at Hermes. 
Lovely piece, congrats.


----------



## VertBronze

My newest addition. I decided to order something that screams SO since I already have several neutral Birkins. I wear mainly greys and blues, so I figured Etain and Bleu Electrique would be a good combination for me.


----------



## denimcococabas

VertBronze said:


> My newest addition. I decided to order something that screams SO since I already have several neutral Birkins. I wear mainly greys and blues, so I figured Etain and Bleu Electrique would be a good combination for me.
> 
> View attachment 4138292



Beautiful, the colors are a match made in H-eaven


----------



## fabuleux

VertBronze said:


> My newest addition. I decided to order something that screams SO since I already have several neutral Birkins. I wear mainly greys and blues, so I figured Etain and Bleu Electrique would be a good combination for me.
> 
> View attachment 4138292


Looks gorgeous!


----------



## bagidiotic

VertBronze said:


> My newest addition. I decided to order something that screams SO since I already have several neutral Birkins. I wear mainly greys and blues, so I figured Etain and Bleu Electrique would be a good combination for me.
> 
> View attachment 4138292


Your so is simply  gorgeous


----------



## allanrvj

VertBronze said:


> My newest addition. I decided to order something that screams SO since I already have several neutral Birkins. I wear mainly greys and blues, so I figured Etain and Bleu Electrique would be a good combination for me.
> 
> View attachment 4138292


Cute!


----------



## allanrvj

Liberté said:


> I'm looking for a new mesenger bag, but I can't seem to find the etriviere messenger anywhere ( I gave up finding it about a year ago)


when you give up looking for it, that's when it shows up:


https://www.collectorsquare.com/sac...clemence-bordeaux-et-cuir-naturel-351659.html


----------



## belhomme

I was at the store today and heard about this amazing piece, a HAC 50 in BARENIA leather! My store unfortunately didn't order any  let me know if anyone comes by it: super excited to see it in person!


----------



## allanrvj

belhomme said:


> I was at the store today and heard about this amazing piece, a HAC 50 in BARENIA leather! My store unfortunately didn't order any  let me know if anyone comes by it: super excited to see it in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138598


Yeah it appeared on the AW 2018 runway


I want to see it in person, too.


----------



## bagidiotic

belhomme said:


> I was at the store today and heard about this amazing piece, a HAC 50 in BARENIA leather! My store unfortunately didn't order any  let me know if anyone comes by it: super excited to see it in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138598


Likely subject to push offer only
For each store


----------



## Louis74

VertBronze said:


> My newest addition. I decided to order something that screams SO since I already have several neutral Birkins. I wear mainly greys and blues, so I figured Etain and Bleu Electrique would be a good combination for me.
> 
> View attachment 4138292



Blue and grey are my colors too and, WOW, this Birkin is stunning!


----------



## VertBronze

denimcococabas said:


> Beautiful, the colors are a match made in H-eaven





fabuleux said:


> Looks gorgeous!





bagidiotic said:


> Your so is simply  gorgeous





allanrvj said:


> Cute!





Louis74 said:


> Blue and grey are my colors too and, WOW, this Birkin is stunning!



Thanks for the kind comments all!  Here is a photo where you can see the bag better.  I was really happy that the Etain turned out to be a true grey.  It can sometimes be on the brown side.  Plus, I'm a big fan of the veins in Togo, so I think everything came together very nicely!  This is my first SO and the wait to see how it turned out was absolutely nerve-racking!


----------



## bagidiotic

VertBronze said:


> Thanks for the kind comments all!  Here is a photo where you can see the bag better.  I was really happy that the Etain turned out to be a true grey.  It can sometimes be on the brown side.  Plus, I'm a big fan of the veins in Togo, so I think everything came together very nicely!  This is my first SO and the wait to see how it turned out was absolutely nerve-racking!
> 
> View attachment 4138806


2 fabulous colors
Very suitable for men


----------



## allanrvj

VertBronze said:


> Thanks for the kind comments all!  Here is a photo where you can see the bag better.  I was really happy that the Etain turned out to be a true grey.  It can sometimes be on the brown side.  Plus, I'm a big fan of the veins in Togo, so I think everything came together very nicely!  This is my first SO and the wait to see how it turned out was absolutely nerve-racking!
> 
> View attachment 4138806


how long did you wait for it? you should definitely post here with pics and stuff
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-special-orders-how-long-did-yours-take.797364/


----------



## VertBronze

allanrvj said:


> how long did you wait for it? you should definitely post here with pics and stuff
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-special-orders-how-long-did-yours-take.797364/



I ordered October 23, 2017 and it arrived in store last Tuesday.  I will post in that thread with more pics, hopefully by tomorrow.  Work and social life has just been really busy this week!


----------



## nats

I recently got this HAC 40 with Barenia leather !! My SA is so awesome.


----------



## LuckyBitch

nats said:


> View attachment 4139301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently got this HAC 40 with Barenia leather !! My SA is so awesome.


Oh, my goodness... What a beauty!


----------



## allanrvj

Saw this on IG and I think it’s very cute


----------



## allanrvj

sartorialphil’s H collection is aspirational 



Dear Santa, please give me a Cityback for Christmas


----------



## Lostinlondon

allanrvj said:


> View attachment 4139471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this on IG and I think it’s very cute



Allan, does it say where the picture was taken? Looks very much like the windows of H in my home town.


----------



## allanrvj

Lostinlondon said:


> Allan, does it say where the picture was taken? Looks very much like the windows of H in my home town.


Ah yes, sorry I didn’t give credits. It’s from the IG account of the H store in Rennes, France. HRennes on IG

You’re from there?


----------



## Lostinlondon

allanrvj said:


> Ah yes, sorry I didn’t give credits. It’s from the IG account of the H store in Rennes, France. HRennes on IG
> 
> You’re from there?



I am indeed!! Didn’t even realise they had an IG page.


----------



## allanrvj

Lostinlondon said:


> I am indeed!! Didn’t even realise they had an IG page.


Yay!

Their IG page is very new. The first post was from last month.


----------



## diane278

I love the way all you guys style your photos.


----------



## Lostinlondon

allanrvj said:


> Yay!
> 
> Their IG page is very new. The first post was from last month.



Thanks. Found it now. The 4th picture is a hint for next year’s theme...


----------



## VertBronze

nats said:


> View attachment 4139301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently got this HAC 40 with Barenia leather !! My SA is so awesome.



Last season the leather was a burgundy Togo. I did not know it was going to be Barenia this season! I immediately went to Hermes today to beg for... I mean request... this bag! I hope I get to be your bag twin!  I’m supposed to be on ban island!


----------



## nats

VertBronze said:


> Last season the leather was a burgundy Togo. I did not know it was going to be Barenia this season! I immediately went to Hermes today to beg for... I mean request... this bag! I hope I get to be your bag twin!  I’m supposed to be on ban island!



Lol I was so on the banned island. Husband let me out for a while and I came home with this bag!  I really wanted an HAC in barenia. Since they don’t make HAC other than the runway pieces, my SA had to do a world wide search for this bag.


----------



## allanrvj

I don’t know who this is but he carries the Constance well


----------



## navicular

nats said:


> Lol I was so on the banned island. Husband let me out for a while and I came home with this bag!  I really wanted an HAC in barenia. Since they don’t make HAC other than the runway pieces, my SA had to do a world wide search for this bag.



It isn't true that they only make runway HACs; there are regular HACs available for order at podium each season as per my SM.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

allanrvj said:


> View attachment 4140323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know who this is but he carries the Constance well


Think it's Marc Jacobs. He's quite known for carrying Hermes bags.


----------



## PJW5813

I've always thought a large Constance would be a good bag for guys


----------



## okiern1981

PJW5813 said:


> I've always thought a large Constance would be a good bag for guys





NateSelwyn25 said:


> Think it's Marc Jacobs. He's quite known for carrying Hermes bags.





allanrvj said:


> View attachment 4140323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know who this is but he carries the Constance well



One of the members in here has a red one, a C24.


----------



## allanrvj

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Think it's Marc Jacobs. He's quite known for carrying Hermes bags.


It's not Marc Jacobs. That picture was taken from pitti uomo this year by a street-style photographer from Vogue Paris. 

This is what Marc Jacobs looks like now


----------



## allanrvj

Some more pics of the barenia HAC from the FW 2018 show





The Endless Road HAC that costs more than croc.




(receipt pic from devil.zhao @ IG)

And I think this one is called the Plume Outrenoir, if I’m not mistaken. The leather is Taurillon Maurice, that’s why it’s so slouchy. Personally I prefer the more structured Plumes, but I guess some people would like this one:


----------



## PJW5813

I love the Endless Road Hac


----------



## Bostonjetset

allanrvj said:


> It's not Marc Jacobs. That picture was taken from pitti uomo this year by a street-style photographer from Vogue Paris.
> 
> This is what Marc Jacobs looks like now
> View attachment 4140737


I know it's off topic but god he looks fabulous!  Those pearls!! Nothing says rich old lady [or gay fashion designer] like an opera-length strand of golden South Seas HAHA.


----------



## Liberté

allanrvj said:


> when you give up looking for it, that's when it shows up:



An sa at FSH once told me that bordeaux is more for French grandmothers... After I said I would be interested in the color. But it's not the first time I heard I have the same taste as a grandmother...

thank you so much! And ... really surprised to see it! I wonder how small it is...

edit: it' already gone! =-(


----------



## allanrvj

Liberté said:


> An sa at FSH once told me that bordeaux is more for French grandmothers... After I said I would be interested in the color. But it's not the first time I heard I have the same taste as a grandmother...
> 
> thank you so much! And ... really surprised to see it! I wonder how small it is...
> 
> edit: it' already gone! =-(


Ah darn it!


----------



## PJW5813

Whatever the associations might be said to be be, bordeaux is one of the classic Hermes colours that has had a different cast over the years - sometimes more brown, sometimes more purple.
Always worth serious consideration if on offer.


----------



## fabuleux

Liberté said:


> An sa at FSH once told me that bordeaux is more for French grandmothers... After I said I would be interested in the color. But it's not the first time I heard I have the same taste as a grandmother...
> 
> thank you so much! And ... really surprised to see it! I wonder how small it is...
> 
> edit: it' already gone! =-(


I love Bordeaux as a color (not necessarily as a Hermès color), and I m only 36!! I think it’s very elegant and classic.


----------



## fabuleux

allanrvj said:


> It's not Marc Jacobs. That picture was taken from pitti uomo this year by a street-style photographer from Vogue Paris.
> 
> This is what Marc Jacobs looks like now
> View attachment 4140737


Instead of posing for pictures with Chanel regalia, he should be working on saving his brand!!!


----------



## Liberté

fabuleux said:


> I love Bordeaux as a color (not necessarily as a Hermès color), and I m only 36!! I think it’s very elegant and classic.


I totally agree, it was the first time I heard such a thing and I'm even younger than you and at the time even younger than I am now... It's not as easy to work with as blue, but I would still consider bordeaux a basic color like marron or grey.


----------



## okiern1981

I have a Bordeaux B.  It’s a wonderfully rich color and not a grandma color.  Unless all French grandmothers are stylish, sophisticated and elegant...


----------



## PJW5813

Certain French ladies have very fixed opinions on all aspects of style: what is appropriate, when and where.

Look back at the thread on choosing shoes and a belt for a Mediterranean wedding.


----------



## PJW5813

okiern1981 said:


> I have a Bordeaux B.  It’s a wonderfully rich color and not a grandma color.  Unless *all French grandmothers are stylish*, sophisticated and elegant...



Of course they are: that is a given!
Sorry, if you come from any other part of the world, it is not possible for you to have the 'je ne sais quoi'.


----------



## Prinipessa

okiern1981 said:


> Genius!!!


+1 Love it, what a great idea.


----------



## Prinipessa

nats said:


> View attachment 4139301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently got this HAC 40 with Barenia leather !! My SA is so awesome.


Gorgeous! Is it much lighter?


----------



## Prinipessa

Liberté said:


> I totally agree, it was the first time I heard such a thing and I'm even younger than you and at the time even younger than I am now... It's not as easy to work with as blue, but I would still consider bordeaux a basic color like marron or grey.


Totally agree. I always considered bordeaux to be a neutral.


----------



## nats

Prinipessa said:


> Gorgeous! Is it much lighter?



Not sure. I don’t have a HAC 40 to compare it with but it is not much heavier than my all leather 40 birkin.


----------



## okiern1981

So, I was naughty.  I bought me a pretty today.  It was a really really good deal.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hac 32


----------



## nats

okiern1981 said:


> So, I was naughty.  I bought me a pretty today.  It was a really really good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4143193
> 
> 
> Hac 32



That’s so cool. What’s the leather


----------



## okiern1981

nats said:


> That’s so cool. What’s the leather



I’m fairly certain it’s dyed VN.  I’ll be able to tell for sure once I have it.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Hello! I have seen some posts about the Wallago Cabine 53 and the Sac A Depeche Light. I am extremely interested in both.

I have not seen either on the US website or in store. Has anyone seen them in the US? If so, do you have the prices?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Liberté

I haven't seen them on the US web page, but going by the French web page, the price should be similar to the Cityback 27 (8 250 USD) for the SAD light and the Wallago is 6 500 euros, so a bit more than the 2002 tache hermes 20, which is 9 900 USD on the US page. I'm sure you'll find these bags somewhere in the US, maybe contact some of the bigger stores. Good luck.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Liberté said:


> I haven't seen them on the US web page, but going by the French web page, the price should be similar to the Cityback 27 (8 250 USD) for the SAD light and the Wallago is 6 500 euros, so a bit more than the 2002 tache hermes 20, which is 9 900 USD on the US page. I'm sure you'll find these bags somewhere in the US, maybe contact some of the bigger stores. Good luck.


Thank you! I appreciate the reply!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

My latest Hermès Purchase  

Matte Alligator MC2 Copernic Wallet


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

allanrvj said:


> sartorialphil’s H collection is aspirational
> View attachment 4139639
> 
> 
> Dear Santa, please give me a Cityback for Christmas



Am I the only one who does not care for the Cityback? I had the Cityback 30 in Epsom and returned it. When I saw Hermes came out with a backpack, my jaw hit the floor. There were Pros and Cons; however, I thought the cons outweighed the pros.

Pros:

Very sleek and comfortable
Hermes craftsmanship

Cons:

When I would open the bag, it would completely collapse. All of my stuff (laptop, notebook, bazar pouch, etc.) would fall everywhere.
I did not like how the zipper went all the way to the bottom.
When I was walking I felt all my stuff moving back and forth. I wish it had a slot for a laptop so it was not just moving freely.
When I would pack the bag, I would have to lay down flat and carefully place things inside. 
I really wish I liked it more!! I could not get past those cons, especially with the price tag it came with.


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Am I the only one who does not care for the Cityback? I had the Cityback 30 in Epsom and returned it. When I saw Hermes came out with a backpack, my jaw hit the floor. There were Pros and Cons; however, I thought the cons outweighed the pros.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Very sleek and comfortable
> Hermes craftsmanship
> 
> Cons:
> 
> When I would open the bag, it would completely collapse. All of my stuff (laptop, notebook, bazar pouch, etc.) would fall everywhere.
> I did not like how the zipper went all the way to the bottom.
> When I was walking I felt all my stuff moving back and forth. I wish it had a slot for a laptop so it was not just moving freely.
> When I would pack the bag, I would have to lay down flat and carefully place things inside.
> I really wish I liked it more!! I could not get past those cons, especially with the price tag it came with.


isn't there like a small zipper at the side so that you don't have to open it all the way?


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

allanrvj said:


> isn't there like a small zipper at the side so that you don't have to open it all the way?



There is a smaller zipper but it is only on the side. it does not go up to the top. It is mainly used to slip something small into the bag without unzipping it completely. You could slip your phone or something like that into that pocket but it would fall directly to the bottom of the main pocket. 

Here is what I was talking about with the bag collapsing forward when you opened it. My laptop and everything would basically fall out when opening:


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> There is a smaller zipper but it is only on the side. it does not go up to the top. It is mainly used to slip something small into the bag without unzipping it completely. You could slip your phone or something like that into that pocket but it would fall directly to the bottom of the main pocket.
> 
> Here is what I was talking about with the bag collapsing forward when you opened it. My laptop and everything would basically fall out when opening:


How about keeping the side buttons fastened when you open the zipper so that it doesn't completely open?


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

allanrvj said:


> How about keeping the side buttons fastened when you open the zipper so that it doesn't completely open?



When the buttons were closed, you could not really open the bag much. I would not be able to pack my bag for work if I did not unbutton the buttons.

It was actually the first Hermes design that I thought they did not plan out well.


----------



## phingers77

I am lost for words!!!


----------



## PJW5813

It is good that someone is prepared to express an opinion that does not go with the flow.  As long as there is no sense of censure or personal disapproval it can provide a wider ranging perspective.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

PJW5813 said:


> It is good that someone is prepared to express an opinion that does not go with the flow.  As long as there is no sense of censure or personal disapproval it can provide a wider ranging perspective.



Thanks- agreed. It is a great bag, just not for me  
Let's be honest, Hermes does not make a bad product. At the end of the day, it is all personal taste


----------



## Lostinlondon

I have also found the overall design to be rather basic. The inside pocket is too small to fit everything I need to have at hand. It’s a bit of an issue at the moment when, because of our current heatwave, I do not wear a jacket. Keys and wallet fall to the bottom of the bag and the side zipper is- imo- pretty useless especially because you need to undo the side tab to get access that way. To be honest, I never carry a laptop and rarely anything bigger than an iPad. Consequently, I seldom need to fully open the bag. I got a Toodoo clutch to keep smaller things together. 
Having said all that, I really love my CB. Like Pierre-Yves Labey’s other pieces, it’s beautifully designed. It’s a timeless piece. Really a case of style over substance.


----------



## wma

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Hello! I have seen some posts about the Wallago Cabine 53 and the Sac A Depeche Light. I am extremely interested in both.
> 
> I have not seen either on the US website or in store. Has anyone seen them in the US? If so, do you have the prices?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Hi, I'm the person who purchased the SaD Light recently and posted photos of it. The price for the Blue Nuit Togo model was $7950 Canadian (before taxes). I've noticed that Canadian prices are generally 15-20% higher than US prices. They had a "special" Black Epsom SaD Light on the UK site a while back (it had brushed hardware with a Black Epsom leather insert in the clasp face compared to the standard polished hardware). Its price was GBP 5230.

I'm visiting my local shop this weekend and I'll ask them for the price of the regular Epsom version. I haven't seen the briefcase in any other leather so far.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

wma said:


> Hi, I'm the person who purchased the SaD Light recently and posted photos of it. The price for the Blue Nuit Togo model was $7950 Canadian (before taxes). I've noticed that Canadian prices are generally 15-20% higher than US prices. They had a "special" Black Epsom SaD Light on the UK site a while back (it had brushed hardware with a Black Epsom leather insert in the clasp face compared to the standard polished hardware). Its price was GBP 5230.
> 
> I'm visiting my local shop this weekend and I'll ask them for the price of the regular Epsom version. I haven't seen the briefcase in any other leather so far.
> 
> Good luck with your search.



Thank you! I would definitely want Togo. I absolutely love your bag. If you ever decide to sell, please let me know. 

I have a friend who is selling a SAD 41 in Noir Togo (brand new, even has stickers on the hardware). He offered it to me for $3995.

I am tempted but also in the same position as you meaning I am not sure if it looks a little "mature" for me. the light has a youthful look to it. It does have more space then i would need (usually carry a laptop, ipad, notebook, laptop charger, and then little odds and ends) but it is a great deal. Trying to figure out if i should snag it.

My HOLY GRAIL would be a Kelly Depeche 38 in Togo...but we all know how that goes...basically need a SO


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Thank you! I would definitely want Togo. I absolutely love your bag. If you ever decide to sell, please let me know.
> 
> I have a friend who is selling a SAD 41 in Noir Togo (brand new, even has stickers on the hardware). He offered it to me for $3995.
> 
> I am tempted but also in the same position as you meaning I am not sure if it looks a little "mature" for me. the light has a youthful look to it. It does have more space then i would need (usually carry a laptop, ipad, notebook, laptop charger, and then little odds and ends) but it is a great deal. Trying to figure out if i should snag it.
> 
> My HOLY GRAIL would be a Kelly Depeche 38 in Togo...but we all know how that goes...basically need a SO


there was a Sac à dépêches in barenia that I saw last year at a reseller. I was itching to get it but I convinced myself that it doesn't belong in my aesthetic. I live in t-shirt, jeans, and sneakers and having that would just look off on me. Too formal. The light version on the other hand indeed looks more casual with the rounded bottom, even in dark colors. I hope they have it in smooth leathers in the future like swift, cristobal, box, or even barenia.


----------



## PJW5813

barenia potentially has an informal quality to it
but any briefcase style bag is going to have a formal quality to it
in the same way, by their very nature, messenger bags say 'informal

HOWEVER
It depends what you need the bag for
if you need something more rigid than a messenger, then you probably need to go along the briefcase route 
and I'm sure a barenia SaD would go well with your aesthetic 
in fact anything in barenia would do well, 
and No, you cannot have my Yohji - lol


----------



## okiern1981

And you can’t have either of my barenia SaDs!  Barenia assassin oooouuttttt! <zoom, whoosh!>


----------



## qubed

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Am I the only one who does not care for the Cityback? ...



I'm really glad you posted this, because I've been mulling over a cityback for the past year or so, just waiting for the right color. But the whole time, in the back of my head, I've kind of thought of it's not going to be a great bag, and you've expressed in words the vague feeling I've had.

One of things Hermes strangely did, was only partially structure the outer flap. Even in one of their stock photo, you can see two odd indents in the leather (my red circles). If they can't even get it perfect in their stock photos, what hope do we mere mortals have in real life with random bulky objects sticking in there?

And in some stores with it on display, in my blue circles area I've started to see the back really slouch, and start folding back on itself, which doesn't look very great. Though the sturdier epsom leather versions seems to hold up better from what I've seen.

The lack of pockets is frustrating, especially for a backpack which NEEDS at least one side pocket. Doubly frustrating is that they have the small zipper, which could have been a good side pocket for a wallet/keys/etc, but it's not. Hermes has never done pockets well in general, but most of their bags you can stick put an insert in them and be just fine. This one you can't.

This bag really is a form over function, which is a shame.

Anyway, I think you've convinced me not to get one (which is great!).


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

qubed said:


> I'm really glad you posted this, because I've been mulling over a cityback for the past year or so, just waiting for the right color. But the whole time, in the back of my head, I've kind of thought of it's not going to be a great bag, and you've expressed in words the vague feeling I've had.
> 
> One of things Hermes strangely did, was only partially structure the outer flap. Even in one of their stock photo, you can see two odd indents in the leather (my red circles). If they can't even get it perfect in their stock photos, what hope do we mere mortals have in real life with random bulky objects sticking in there?
> 
> And in some stores with it on display, in my blue circles area I've started to see the back really slouch, and start folding back on itself, which doesn't look very great. Though the sturdier epsom leather versions seems to hold up better from what I've seen.
> 
> The lack of pockets is frustrating, especially for a backpack which NEEDS at least one side pocket. Doubly frustrating is that they have the small zipper, which could have been a good side pocket for a wallet/keys/etc, but it's not. Hermes has never done pockets well in general, but most of their bags you can stick put an insert in them and be just fine. This one you can't.
> 
> This bag really is a form over function, which is a shame.
> 
> Anyway, I think you've convinced me not to get one (which is great!).
> 
> View attachment 4144898
> View attachment 4144899



Glad I was able to help. I just was not satisfied by the design of the bag. I love backpacks so when I saw Hermes came out with one, I almost fainted. It is very sleek and cool; however, the functionality of it just did not work for me and my use case.


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> I'm really glad you posted this, because I've been mulling over a cityback for the past year or so, just waiting for the right color. But the whole time, in the back of my head, I've kind of thought of it's not going to be a great bag, and you've expressed in words the vague feeling I've had.
> 
> One of things Hermes strangely did, was only partially structure the outer flap. Even in one of their stock photo, you can see two odd indents in the leather (my red circles). If they can't even get it perfect in their stock photos, what hope do we mere mortals have in real life with random bulky objects sticking in there?
> 
> And in some stores with it on display, in my blue circles area I've started to see the back really slouch, and start folding back on itself, which doesn't look very great. Though the sturdier epsom leather versions seems to hold up better from what I've seen.
> 
> The lack of pockets is frustrating, especially for a backpack which NEEDS at least one side pocket. Doubly frustrating is that they have the small zipper, which could have been a good side pocket for a wallet/keys/etc, but it's not. Hermes has never done pockets well in general, but most of their bags you can stick put an insert in them and be just fine. This one you can't.
> 
> This bag really is a form over function, which is a shame.
> 
> Anyway, I think you've convinced me not to get one (which is great!).
> 
> View attachment 4144898
> View attachment 4144899



the Cityback you posted is made of taurillon maurice, which is like a thinner and flatter version of clemence. Dear @Ulf has posted his own a while ago and indeed it does that thing you pointed out





Compared to the taurillon cristobal version which I have seen in real life and it is quite structured. And I love the way the straps hug my shoulders:


(I just tried it on.)

Also, I talked to the guy who designed the Cityback, Pierre-Yves Labey, about the lack of pockets. He said if he added one more pocket the cost would rise exponentially--and it's an already expensive backpack.

Despite the lack of pockets I still want one. I think it's the first decent backpack for men that H produced and I think I can make it work. I'll give a review once I get my own


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

allanrvj said:


> the Cityback you posted is made of taurillon maurice, which is like a thinner and flatter version of clemence. Dear @Ulf has posted his own a while ago and indeed it does that thing you pointed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to the taurillon cristobal version which I have seen in real life and it is quite structured. And I love the way the straps hug my shoulders:
> View attachment 4145020
> 
> (I just tried it on.)
> 
> Also, I talked to the guy who designed the Cityback, Pierre-Yves Labey, about the lack of pockets. He said if he added one more pocket the cost would rise exponentially--and it's an already expensive backpack.
> 
> Despite the lack of pockets I still want one. I think it's the first decent backpack for men that H produced and I think I can make it work. I'll give a review once I get my own



It looks good on you! I will say I did love the way the straps hugged the body. that was very very comfortable. Probably my favorite feature of the bag


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Does anyone know anything about the Croc Calvi? I have seen some pictures of it and I am VERY interested. My SA did not have much information (price, colors, etc.)


----------



## qubed

allanrvj said:


> Also, I talked to the guy who designed the Cityback, Pierre-Yves Labey, about the lack of pockets. He said if he added one more pocket the cost would rise exponentially--and it's an already expensive backpack.
> 
> Despite the lack of pockets I still want one. I think it's the first decent backpack for men that H produced and I think I can make it work. I'll give a review once I get my own



I kind of suspected there was no pocket cause of the extra $$ it would be.

I look forward to your review, maybe you can convince me to change my mind again


----------



## qubed

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Croc Calvi? I have seen some pictures of it and I am VERY interested. My SA did not have much information (price, colors, etc.)



You can check out this thread which has a little info: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/calvi-card-case-owners.858981/


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

qubed said:


> You can check out this thread which has a little info: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/calvi-card-case-owners.858981/



OMG your calvi is perfection. 

Pricier then I thought it would be.


----------



## PJW5813

That is a multiple of 6 compared exotic Bs, Cs or Ks.
In marketing terms that is good practice: high enough to reduce demand yet low enough to sell.


Has anyone seen an exotic Bastia?


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

PJW5813 said:


> That is a multiple of 6 compared exotic Bs, Cs or Ks.
> In marketing terms that is good practice: high enough to reduce demand yet low enough to sell.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen an exotic Bastia?



I have not. Are they available?


----------



## navicular

My holy trinity of black equestrian charms is complete !


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Rodeo and 32MM belt kit...


----------



## allanrvj

This boy and his Verrou



his Roulis



and his Constance



I heart his style, especially the last one. 
(navy__sun @ IG)


----------



## Croisette7

navicular said:


> View attachment 4146303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My holy trinity of black equestrian charms is complete !
> 
> View attachment 4146304
> View attachment 4146305
> View attachment 4146306


Just perfect, congrats!


----------



## bagidiotic

allanrvj said:


> This boy and his Verrou
> View attachment 4147589
> 
> 
> his Roulis
> View attachment 4147590
> 
> 
> and his Constance
> View attachment 4147591
> 
> 
> I heart his style, especially the last one.
> (navy__sun @ IG)


Wow
He totally rock and chic


----------



## footlocker

okiern1981 said:


> So, I was naughty.  I bought me a pretty today.  It was a really really good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4143193
> 
> 
> Hac 32



Good luck with your purchase......

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-heck-of-a-hac-saga.992314/#post-32463510


----------



## okiern1981

footlocker said:


> Good luck with your purchase......
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-heck-of-a-hac-saga.992314/#post-32463510



Obviously it didn’t go well. Since I’m the one who posted that thread and resurrected the original scamming thread.


----------



## fatcat2523

Just got offered this runway piece - Fauve Barenia with Gris Moyen Feutre  HAV 40


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

fatcat2523 said:


> Just got offered this runway piece - Fauve Barenia with Gris Moyen Feutre  HAV 40
> View attachment 4148149
> 
> View attachment 4148150



Wow, that is gorgeous! Did you get it? What was the price?

I am contemplating picking up the Wallago Cabine 53. Does anyone have any information on it (pros/ cons) etc. i have not seen it in person. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## allanrvj

If you guys haven't seen this yet: Véronique Nichanian - Time is on my side

I like what she said about not making fashion but clothes-objects, although with the price of a an H leather jacket (from one to several Birkin Units™️), it's of course more than a fashion statement.

Also I want a Constance, like the one she's carrying.


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> If you guys haven't seen this yet: Véronique Nichanian - Time is on my side
> 
> I like what she said about not making fashion but clothes-objects, although with the price of a an H leather jacket (from one to several Birkin Units[emoji769]️), it's of course more than a fashion statement.
> 
> Also I want a Constance, like the one she's carrying.




#trademarked


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> #trademarked


But of course! #influencer #millenial


----------



## fabuleux

Any guy uses a Kelly 40? Pros and cons?


----------



## allanrvj

fabuleux said:


> Any guy uses a Kelly 40? Pros and cons?


@Hermes Only has a Kelly 40. Maybe he could share his experience


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> @Hermes Only has a Kelly 40. Maybe he could share his experience





fabuleux said:


> Any guy uses a Kelly 40? Pros and cons?



As does @perthhermes.


----------



## 3degree

fabuleux said:


> Any guy uses a Kelly 40? Pros and cons?


i do, its perfect. u can fit a4 documents. mac book etc.
perfect for work/ travel. 
my reference pics on my Instagram: lindoxtor

good luck


----------



## fabuleux

3degree said:


> i do, its perfect. u can fit a4 documents. mac book etc.
> perfect for work/ travel.
> my reference pics on my Instagram: lindoxtor
> 
> good luck


Thank you. It looks really good on you. I too want to use it for work.


----------



## 3degree

fabuleux said:


> Thank you. It looks really good on you. I too want to use it for work.


thanks! i think it will be work appropriate! for work and everyday too! is there a color u had in mind?


----------



## Hermes Only

fabuleux said:


> Any guy uses a Kelly 40? Pros and cons?



I have a SO tricolor K40. It is one of my favorite bag in my H Collection. 
- 2 ways of using it.. Hands Free with Strap or Hand Held. I prefer both depends on my activities.
- Perfect for Travelling and Stowing on the Plane
- Most of the time, I leave it Open when needed... ie Sangles dangling and Flap Open with the Turnlock "lock" and secure. 
- I keep it fully closed and secure when travelling and in public places
- K40 is best for Guys without looking "Purse-y" 
- Spacious and Fits a lot of stuff, specially with Bag inserts. 
- I put twilly on mine, on occasion.. sometimes, I leave the handles bare. If you have sweaty hands, put a twilly on it in a more "unisex or masculine" pattern and matching colors of my K40 colors. 
- Clemence, Togo are Best leather. You can be more carefree with it, rather than Box or Swift. No Epsom. 
- Retourne is best for guys and very casual chic
- Don't do Sellier, No on Epsom (My personal opinion).. Too Rigid and Feminine for my taste. 
I have another SO Bi-Color K40 in process.. I'm looking forward to its arrival, eventually. 

I hope I answered your inquiry. 

That's All.


----------



## fabuleux

Hermes Only said:


> I have a SO tricolor K40. It is one of my favorite bag in my H Collection.
> - 2 ways of using it.. Hands Free with Strap or Hand Held. I prefer both depends on my activities.
> - Perfect for Travelling and Stowing on the Plane
> - Most of the time, I leave it Open when needed... ie Sangles dangling and Flap Open with the Turnlock "lock" and secure.
> - I keep it fully closed and secure when travelling and in public places
> - K40 is best for Guys without looking "Purse-y"
> - Spacious and Fits a lot of stuff, specially with Bag inserts.
> - I put twilly on mine, on occasion.. sometimes, I leave the handles bare. If you have sweaty hands, put a twilly on it in a more "unisex or masculine" pattern and matching colors of my K40 colors.
> - Clemence, Togo are Best leather. You can be more carefree with it, rather than Box or Swift. No Epsom.
> - Retourne is best for guys and very casual chic
> - Don't do Sellier, No on Epsom (My personal opinion).. Too Rigid and Feminine for my taste.
> I have another SO Bi-Color K40 in process.. I'm looking forward to its arrival, eventually.
> 
> I hope I answered your inquiry.
> 
> That's All.


Thank you. That's great info!


----------



## fabuleux

3degree said:


> thanks! i think it will be work appropriate! for work and everyday too! is there a color u had in mind?


I am looking at a couple of them pre-loved in great condition. I am not in a hurry. I am open to different colors but would probably like to stick to Togo or Clemence.


----------



## okiern1981

fabuleux said:


> I am looking at a couple of them pre-loved in great condition. I am not in a hurry. I am open to different colors but would probably like to stick to Togo or Clemence.



We warned you the orange slope was a slippery one!  They’re like potato chips; you can’t have just one!


----------



## allanrvj

fabuleux said:


> I am looking at a couple of them pre-loved in great condition. I am not in a hurry. I am open to different colors but would probably like to stick to Togo or Clemence.


In the meantime, please enjoy these pictures of linlinlinlu and his Kelly 40’s


----------



## fatcat2523

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous! Did you get it? What was the price?
> 
> I am contemplating picking up the Wallago Cabine 53. Does anyone have any information on it (pros/ cons) etc. i have not seen it in person. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Thank you @Hermes_Collector89 yes I have got the bag. I can't stop myself in pulling the trigger lol.


----------



## fabuleux

okiern1981 said:


> We warned you the orange slope was a slippery one!  They’re like potato chips; you can’t have just one!


HAHA


----------



## PJW5813

allanrvj said:


> In the meantime, please enjoy these pictures of linlinlinlu and his Kelly 40’s
> 
> View attachment 4148689
> View attachment 4148690



Very, very covetable - quite a few birkin units too


----------



## csetcos

I also have a K40. I love it so much. I take it with me on day trips as I can sling it on my shoulder, etc. It’s a great bag. And it’s not big or heavy like a B40 IMO.


----------



## csetcos

Here are a few pics


----------



## allanrvj

csetcos said:


> Here are a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148808
> View attachment 4148809
> View attachment 4148810


The popsicle charm is so cute. Where did you get it?


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Today’s work essentials.


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Today’s work essentials.


gorgeous Citynews!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

allanrvj said:


> gorgeous Citynews!



Thanks. It is a great bag. 

Me personally, I could not get away with just a Messenger. I definitely need a top handle so this was perfect. Top handle and strap. 

My favorite bags for work are:

 Etriviere II Meeting 38
CityNews (which i just got but i love)
Sac A Depeche Light
Kelly Depeche 38  

I really want the KD38 in Togo but my SA told me she is speaking with Paris or we will have to do a SO. 

We will see. The KD38 may be a long time goal


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Thanks. It is a great bag.
> 
> Me personally, I could not get away with just a Messenger. I definitely need a top handle so this was perfect. Top handle and strap.
> 
> My favorite bags for work are:
> 
> Etriviere II Meeting 38
> CityNews (which i just got but i love)
> Sac A Depeche Light
> Kelly Depeche 38
> 
> I really want the KD38 in Togo but my SA told me she is speaking with Paris or we will have to do a SO.
> 
> We will see. The KD38 may be a long time goal


How about a Plume? After getting a Cityback, that’s next on my radar. Either a Plume Fourre-Tout or Plume 12H.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

allanrvj said:


> How about a Plume? After getting a Cityback, that’s next on my radar. Either a Plume Fourre-Tout or Plume 12H.



Hmm. Never really thought about a Plume. Potentially. I prefer a pebbled leather and it seems that the Plume is usually in a smooth leather. I’ll have to check it out. 

I had a Victoria 12H (briefcase version) and decided to get rid of it because it was extremely slouchy. I prefer a structured bag when it comes to work. 

Has anyone seen or had experience with the CityHall Briefcase?


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Hmm. Never really thought about a Plume. Potentially. I prefer a pebbled leather and it seems that the Plume is usually in a smooth leather. I’ll have to check it out.
> 
> I had a Victoria 12H (briefcase version) and decided to get rid of it because it was extremely slouchy. I prefer a structured bag when it comes to work.
> 
> Has anyone seen or had experience with the CityHall Briefcase?


@FreddieMac has one. It's pretty!

Plume comes in pebbled (pic from tony_diver06 @ IG)


----------



## qubed

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Hmm. Never really thought about a Plume. Potentially. I prefer a pebbled leather and it seems that the Plume is usually in a smooth leather. I’ll have to check it out.
> 
> I had a Victoria 12H (briefcase version) and decided to get rid of it because it was extremely slouchy. I prefer a structured bag when it comes to work.
> 
> Has anyone seen or had experience with the CityHall Briefcase?




Yeah, I also got rid of the Victoria 12h because it’s slouchiness looks kinda weird. 

I bought the Plume 12h bag. Definitely a great bag, although to be honest it looks like a lot of other commuter briefcases out there. Only thing I would change is to have a 2nd zipper.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

qubed said:


> Yeah, I also got rid of the Victoria 12h because it’s slouchiness looks kinda weird.
> 
> I bought the Plume 12h bag. Definitely a great bag, although to be honest it looks like a lot of other commuter briefcases out there. Only thing I would change is to have a 2nd zipper.




Exactly- the Vic 12H looked great when it was stuffed but if it was not filled up, it would sag and flatten out. It was extremely spacious though. 

I’ll have to check the Plume 12H out. The design/ look of it have never caught my eye.


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> Yeah, I also got rid of the Victoria 12h because it’s slouchiness looks kinda weird.
> 
> I bought the Plume 12h bag. Definitely a great bag, although to be honest it looks like a lot of other commuter briefcases out there. Only thing I would change is to have a 2nd zipper.


omg you have the Plume 12h?! may I see, pretty please?


----------



## PJW5813

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Thanks. It is a great bag.
> Me personally, I could not get away with just a Messenger. I definitely need a top handle so this was perfect. Top handle and strap.
> 
> My favorite bags for work are:
> ...
> Kelly Depeche 38
> I really want the KD38 in Togo but my SA told me she is speaking with Paris or we will have to do a SO.
> 
> We will see. The KD38 may be a long time goal




I believe KD38 has been a SO option
but if you don't mind preloved CollectorSquare has what looks to be a nice Kelly SaD 38 in Bordeaux Epsom for £2800


----------



## qubed

allanrvj said:


> omg you have the Plume 12h?! may I see, pretty please?



I don't have access to the bag for the next few months, but I have a stock photo from the reseller I bought it from.


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> I don't have access to the bag for the next few months, but I have a stock photo from the reseller I bought it from.
> View attachment 4149661


Oh. I saw the listing of that bag. Isn't it just the Plume Doc? I remember because I used the images of that listing to use as a comparison for the old Plume Doc vs the new one. Here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-plume-and-paris-bombay-pics-only.99971/page-3#post-31384439

The Plume 12H has a padded side, a laptop compartment, and a "free" laptop sleeve. Also it's wider than the Plume Doc by 4 cm. Like this:


----------



## qubed

allanrvj said:


> Oh. I saw the listing of that bag. Isn't it just the Plume Doc?



Yeah, I know it has been slightly redesigned, didn't realize the name changed. They look more or less the same to me though, minus the free  laptop sleeve, which I really didn't need.

The separate laptop compartment would be nice actually, but it's not a big deal.


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> Yeah, I know it has been slightly redesigned, didn't realize the name changed. They look more or less the same to me though, minus the free  laptop sleeve, which I really didn't need.
> 
> The separate laptop compartment would be nice actually, but it's not a big deal.


They did not change the name. They still make the Plume Doc and Plume 12H. They are different bags


----------



## qubed

allanrvj said:


> They did not change the name. They still make the Plume Doc and Plume 12H. They are different bags



Huh, good to know!


----------



## Lostinlondon

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Exactly- the Vic 12H looked great when it was stuffed but if it was not filled up, it would sag and flatten out. It was extremely spacious though.



Good to know. A Vic in a larger size is (was?) next on my wish-list. Pictures of pre-loved ones do certainly give that impression which is also confirmed by the state of my Steve when not filled with stuff.


----------



## Louis74

I am thinking of the Plume 12H for my next briefcase. I saw it in person at the store 2 years ago but passed on it. It was beautiful and functional but, at the time, I was dressing more formally for work and my Sac a Depeches worked just fine. But I am in a more casual environment now and the SaD is often too formal. My favorite briefcase at the moment is the LV Porte Document Voyage and the Plume 12H is Hermes' closest equivalent.


----------



## allanrvj

Louis74 said:


> I am thinking of the Plume 12H for my next briefcase. I saw it in person at the store 2 years ago but passed on it. It was beautiful and functional but, at the time, I was dressing more formally for work and my Sac a Depeches worked just fine. But I am in a more casual environment now and the SaD is often too formal. My favorite briefcase at the moment is the LV Porte Document Voyage and the Plume 12H is Hermes' closest equivalent.


let us know when you get one!


----------



## FreddieMac

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Hmm. Never really thought about a Plume. Potentially. I prefer a pebbled leather and it seems that the Plume is usually in a smooth leather. I’ll have to check it out.
> 
> I had a Victoria 12H (briefcase version) and decided to get rid of it because it was extremely slouchy. I prefer a structured bag when it comes to work.
> 
> Has anyone seen or had experience with the CityHall Briefcase?



As @allanrvj (great memory btw!) said, I've got a CityHall in Indigo Evergrain. Had it for a little over a year now.

Overall, it's a fabulous bag - totally under the radar and unlike anything else - the two outer inner pockets are great for keeping documents and small items like Calvi as they have about 10mm of thickness at the base, with the inner compartment having pockets either side and plenty of space in the middle. Storing Calvi/phone in one of the outer pockets means I can get away without having to unzip on my commute. It's also really lightweight.

My only critiques/observations are that the handles are quite short, so great for hand carry, but the odd time you ned to go hands free I end up tucking the whole bag under my arm in an ungainly clutch-like way, as you can't slip it over your arm. The only other thing I've had to get over is scratches and wear on the Evergrain leather. As the bag is very structured, it's a little more susceptible to marks and scratches, but now'd that i've got over the first couple they all add to the character, life and patina of the bag!

I've seen a few verso in-store and online recently, but these have all been in Epsom, which isn't my thing. Otherwise I think they also show up in Sombrero.

SAD Light is next on my list, alongside a B40 in bleu encre


----------



## FreddieMac

So I realise there's more to H than just bags, but I thought it would be fun to indulge in a little shared bag appreciation and to hear what you all have in your collections and what's next on your wish lists?

My collection:
- Alfred, Gold Taurillon Clemence (my gateway drug to the slippery orange world!)
- Steve 35, Tourbe Taurillon Cristobal
- CityHall 38, Indigo Evergrain
- HAC 40, Bordeaux/Gris Moyen Togo/Felt
- Evelyne Sellier 29, Noir Hunter

Wishlist:
- Birkin 40, Bleu Encre Togo
- HAC 40, Barenia (IN MY DREAMS!) or B40 SO Gold/blue or green lining
- Steve Caporal, neutral
- Sac À Dépêches Light, Vert Cyprès
- Kelly 35 or 40 with canvas strap


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

FreddieMac said:


> As @allanrvj (great memory btw!) said, I've got a CityHall in Indigo Evergrain. Had it for a little over a year now.
> 
> Overall, it's a fabulous bag - totally under the radar and unlike anything else - the two outer inner pockets are great for keeping documents and small items like Calvi as they have about 10mm of thickness at the base, with the inner compartment having pockets either side and plenty of space in the middle. Storing Calvi/phone in one of the outer pockets means I can get away without having to unzip on my commute. It's also really lightweight.
> 
> My only critiques/observations are that the handles are quite short, so great for hand carry, but the odd time you ned to go hands free I end up tucking the whole bag under my arm in an ungainly clutch-like way, as you can't slip it over your arm. The only other thing I've had to get over is scratches and wear on the Evergrain leather. As the bag is very structured, it's a little more susceptible to marks and scratches, but now'd that i've got over the first couple they all add to the character, life and patina of the bag!
> 
> I've seen a few verso in-store and online recently, but these have all been in Epsom, which isn't my thing. Otherwise I think they also show up in Sombrero.
> 
> SAD Light is next on my list, alongside a B40 in bleu encre




Very beautiful! Thanks for the input. I know very little about this bag. It has a very high price point, what makes it so expensive compared to other briefcases? 

SAD Light is also next on my list!


----------



## FreddieMac

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Very beautiful! Thanks for the input. I know very little about this bag. It has a very high price point, what makes it so expensive compared to other briefcases?
> 
> SAD Light is also next on my list!



I think it's the multiple layers of the construction; in essence you have a briefcase enclosed in a briefcase, leading to the three separate sections (one closed, two open) and therefore 4 separate layers of bag. The inside of the central compartment is lined in chèvre, but the inside of the other compartments are all in Evergrain as they form the outside of the central compartment. The locking mechanism is also pretty nifty as you just insert and remove the key to lock, and repeat to unlock, which may also carry some premium.

I'll try and pull it out when it's still light out tomorrow and take some inside pictures which hopefully do a better job at describing it than I do!


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> So I realise there's more to H than just bags, but I thought it would be fun to indulge in a little shared bag appreciation and to hear what you all have in your collections and what's next on your wish lists?
> 
> My collection:
> - Alfred, Gold Taurillon Clemence (my gateway drug to the slippery orange world!)
> - Steve 35, Tourbe Taurillon Cristobal
> - CityHall 38, Indigo Evergrain
> - HAC 40, Bordeaux/Gris Moyen Togo/Felt
> - Evelyne Sellier 29, Noir Hunter
> 
> Wishlist:
> - Birkin 40, Bleu Encre Togo
> - HAC 40, Barenia (IN MY DREAMS!) or B40 SO Gold/blue or green lining
> - Steve Caporal, neutral
> - Sac À Dépêches Light, Vert Cyprès
> - Kelly 35 or 40 with canvas strap


Haha! It's good that I inspired you with one of the items on your wishlist. 

I don't have any H bag right now. I sold my HAC 40 in bleu de prusse epsom last year and I'm still trying to get funds for my Cityback. What color is tourbe for cristobal? I only know plomb, khaki, and bleu indigo.

As for my wishlist:
- Cityback 27 éclair
- Plume Fourre-Tout in barenia or box (dreams can come true), or Plume 12H in bleu electrique swift
- Kelly 35 sellier in peau de porc (there's one in CS and it pains me that I can only stare at it for now)
- OR a Kelly 40 sellier in bleu electrique togo with brushed phw and bleu zellige interior

Extreme wishlist (as in these are pure fantasies)
- Birkin Sellier 35 in black box (or black vache hunter) and phw
- Cityback 27 in barenia


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> Haha! It's good that I inspired you with one of the items on your wishlist.
> 
> I don't have any H bag right now. I sold my HAC 40 in bleu de prusse epsom last year and I'm still trying to get funds for my Cityback. What color is tourbe for cristobal? I only know plomb, khaki, and bleu indigo.
> 
> As for my wishlist:
> - Cityback 27 éclair
> - Plume Fourre-Tout in barenia or box (dreams can come true), or Plume 12H in bleu electrique swift
> - Kelly 35 sellier in peau de porc (there's one in CS and it pains me that I can only stare at it for now)
> - OR a Kelly 40 sellier in bleu electrique togo with brushed phw and bleu zellige interior
> - Birkin Sellier 35 in black box (or black vache hunter) and phw



Awww, I've gone back and read about the trouble you went through to get your HAC, so sorry to hear it didn't work out.

Tourbe is turf brown, it showed up on H.com a little under 2 years ago and I leapt to it - the Steve was the first bag that caught my eye and I ended up getting the Alfred as I couldn't find a Steve in store! It's a little less yellow than taupe, but not too brown, a nice neutral! Stock H.com pic attached.

I keep see-sawing on the Cityback - LOVE the design and super comfortable - but I don't think I could get along with the internal storage, nor such an expensive backpack in London when commuting. Funnily enough I'm happy to have a HAC40 in my hand on the tube or train, but a backpack behind me I can't protect scares me!!!

The Old Bond Street store here has had a Plume in Butler leather which I've seriously swooned over. Not sure which size as I'm not 100% clued up on the various Plume styles, but think it's a Fourre-Tout, and totally looks the Barenia part, although it's not!


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Awww, I've gone back and read about the trouble you went through to get your HAC, so sorry to hear it didn't work out.
> 
> Tourbe is turf brown, it showed up on H.com a little under 2 years ago and I leapt to it - the Steve was the first bag that caught my eye and I ended up getting the Alfred as I couldn't find a Steve in store! It's a little less yellow than taupe, but not too brown, a nice neutral! Stock H.com pic attached.
> 
> I keep see-sawing on the Cityback - LOVE the design and super comfortable - but I don't think I could get along with the internal storage, nor such an expensive backpack in London when commuting. Funnily enough I'm happy to have a HAC40 in my hand on the tube or train, but a backpack behind me I can't protect scares me!!!
> 
> The Old Bond Street store here has had a Plume in Butler leather which I've seriously swooned over. Not sure which size as I'm not 100% clued up on the various Plume styles, but think it's a Fourre-Tout, and totally looks the Barenia part, although it's not!


Gosh, that is gorgeous! I wonder why they only make cristobal in dark colors now. I thought they are only into dark.

Yeah I think I saw you post that butler Plume. I've wanted that since I saw this (although what he is carrying is the bigger size:


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

FreddieMac said:


> I think it's the multiple layers of the construction; in essence you have a briefcase enclosed in a briefcase, leading to the three separate sections (one closed, two open) and therefore 4 separate layers of bag. The inside of the central compartment is lined in chèvre, but the inside of the other compartments are all in Evergrain as they form the outside of the central compartment. The locking mechanism is also pretty nifty as you just insert and remove the key to lock, and repeat to unlock, which may also carry some premium.
> 
> I'll try and pull it out when it's still light out tomorrow and take some inside pictures which hopefully do a better job at describing it than I do!



I would love to see pics of it! That is if you have time. 

My current wish list is:

1. Kelly Depeche 38 in Noir Togo leather and silver HW
2. Sac A Depeche Light in Togo
3. Wallago Cabine 53 in Macassar
4. Matte Gator Calvi 

I purged some Hermès bags lately. I got rid of my Vic 12H and Cityback30.


----------



## csetcos

allanrvj said:


> The popsicle charm is so cute. Where did you get it?



MYH’s store. Sent you a DM! She’s an amazing talent and her Instagram is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## WilliamLion

csetcos said:


> MYH’s store. Sent you a DM! She’s an amazing talent and her Instagram is BEAUTIFUL.


Can you please also send me a DM for that charm? That's so cute and tempting!! TIA!


----------



## Lostinlondon

FreddieMac said:


> I keep see-sawing on the Cityback - LOVE the design and super comfortable - but I don't think I could get along with the internal storage, nor such an expensive backpack in London when commuting. Funnily enough I'm happy to have a HAC40 in my hand on the tube or train, but a backpack behind me I can't protect scares me!!!
> 
> The Old Bond Street store here has had a Plume in Butler leather which I've seriously swooned over. Not sure which size as I'm not 100% clued up on the various Plume styles, but think it's a Fourre-Tout, and totally looks the Barenia part, although it's not!



CB travels with me all the time on the dirty, overcrowded London tube. Mostly hand-held or resting on the floor stuck between my legs during my daily commute to work on the dreadful Piccadilly line because I find it unpleasant to wear on my back in the overheated carriages. So do Steve and Evie now that I’ve gone over worrying of getting the latter scratched. 
I think I saw the Plume you mentioned. I seem to remember you posting a picture of it on here. What I saw IRL when visiting the store, was way to small for my needs. The size shown on the ad campaign looks  beautiful and perfect I must say.


----------



## allanrvj

Lostinlondon said:


> CB travels with me all the time on the dirty, overcrowded London tube. Mostly hand-held or resting on the floor stuck between my legs during my daily commute to work on the dreadful Piccadilly line because I find it unpleasant to wear on my back in the overheated carriages. So do Steve and Evie now that I’ve gone over worrying of getting the latter scratched.
> I think I saw the Plume you mentioned. I seem to remember you posting a picture of it on here. What I saw IRL when visiting the store, was way to small for my needs. The size shown on the ad campaign looks  beautiful and perfect I must say.



I don't know how much you carry but I have a friend who used that size of Plume as his gym bag, and it was enough. It's 40 cm wide and about 23 cm deep. Maybe it just looks small from a distance. It's quite huge up close (that's what she said).


----------



## Liberté

PJW5813 said:


> I believe KD38 has been a SO option
> but if you don't mind preloved CollectorSquare has what looks to be a nice Kelly SaD 38 in Bordeaux Epsom for £2800


I'd recommend anyone who's interested in that bag to see it in person. I don't know what spa can do for epsom leather, but let's just say it would need a good  spa treatment in my opinion. It's also very slouchy for epsom and that's not really reflected in the pictures. It's a beautiful color. I would've been more surprised at the fact that the bag has been available for so long had I not seen it in real life. They don't pop up that often and sometimes go for higher prices...


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Liberté said:


> I'd recommend anyone who's interested in that bag to see it in person. I don't know what spa can do for epsom leather, but let's just say it would need a good  spa treatment in my opinion. It's also very slouchy for epsom and that's not really reflected in the pictures. It's a beautiful color. I would've been more surprised at the fact that the bag has been available for so long had I not seen it in real life. They don't pop up that often and sometimes go for higher prices...



Thanks. I am usually very picky when it comes to the preloved market. It has to be in pristine condition and allow returns in case  i get it and it doesn’t match the description. 

I am going to wait until my SA says that Paris will transfer one or we will do an SO


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Stopped in at my local boutique and they had the Wallago Cabine 53 in Macassar. It is stunning. Amazing travel bag. It is $10,400 in the states before tax. I am most likely going to get it when i go overseas as it is significantly less, 6,500 € plus you get the VAT back. 

They did not have many other men’s bags besides the CityNews Messenger and a Cityback 27 Basketball edition. The CityNews Messenger is great and very beautiful; however, handles are a necessity for me.


----------



## PJW5813

Liberté said:


> I'd recommend anyone who's interested in that bag to see it in person. I don't know what spa can do for epsom leather, but let's just say it would need a good  spa treatment in my opinion. It's also very slouchy for epsom and that's not really reflected in the pictures. It's a beautiful color. I would've been more surprised at the fact that the bag has been available for so long had I not seen it in real life. They don't pop up that often and sometimes go for higher prices...



That is a salutary observation especially as you state that the condition is not reflected in the pictures.


----------



## Liberté

PJW5813 said:


> That is a salutary observation especially as you state that the condition is not reflected in the pictures.


Thank you.  To be fair, it's not easy to capture in pictures let's say the fact that the bag can't stand up on its own and the overall "feel" of the bag. The latter is  also very personal too and to be honest I don't really care for epsom myself.  Overall I think collector square has great pictures because they allow you to see more or less every detail up close and the experts they use are top notch.I would not hesitate to recommend them and I hope my post didn't come off otherwise.


----------



## PJW5813

A thought if you are looking for a bag in which, other than day to day 'stuff', you need to carry unbound papers or soft/paper-bound A4 volumes and want to avoid their corners getting dog-eared or bent, I would be careful of bags with wider gently rounded corners like the Steve/Barda family.
If you want a shoulder strap the choice us not wide.

A couple of years ago I passed on a Steve for that reason and ended up with a LV PDJ in Damier Infini.
I know shoulder straps are used on Kellys and H now have a special double handle fixing for that purpose.
This now makes the K40 an attractive proposition.
I have a shoulder strap for my K SaD, but use it with caution because I am mindful of the weight.


----------



## Edion

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Stopped in at my local boutique and they had the Wallago Cabine 53 in Macassar. It is stunning. Amazing travel bag. It is $10,400 in the states before tax. I am most likely going to get it when i go overseas as it is significantly less, 6,500 € plus you get the VAT back.
> 
> They did not have many other men’s bags besides the CityNews Messenger and a Cityback 27 Basketball edition. The CityNews Messenger is great and very beautiful; however, handles are a necessity for me.



Have you considered the Steve meeting? It has a top handle and can be carried messenger style too.


----------



## qubed

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> The CityNews Messenger is great and very beautiful; however, handles are a necessity for me.





Edion said:


> Have you considered the Steve meeting? It has a top handle and can be carried messenger style too.



Also the Cityslide Messenger. I've got it and it's top handle is pretty discreet which is great. But it's more of a lift-it off the ground handle, not walk with it for a long-distance handle. It also only works if the cover is fastened closed. So not sure if it fits your needs.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

qubed said:


> Also the Cityslide Messenger. I've got it and it's top handle is pretty discreet which is great. But it's more of a lift-it off the ground handle, not walk with it for a long-distance handle. It also only works if the cover is fastened closed. So not sure if it fits your needs.




I did see the Steve Meeting- it is beautiful. I picked up the CityNews Bag that has handles and a strap. I absolutely love it. 

Hmm... i haven’t checked out the CitySlide Messenger. I’ll take a look!


----------



## FreddieMac

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Very beautiful! Thanks for the input. I know very little about this bag. It has a very high price point, what makes it so expensive compared to other briefcases?
> 
> SAD Light is also next on my list!



So apologies for not getting back to you with images on this yesterday - life got in the way!!!

I've also now discovered the rather obvious that photographing the interior of a dark bag is quite the challenge, so forgive the slightly ropey pictures which I hope serve to give some sort of understanding of the construction and fit on the Cityhall!!!

Photos 1, 2 and 3 show one of the two identical external pockets. Although these look pretty tight i'd say they're about 15-20mm thick at the base - a Calvi fits comfortably in this and still has a little depth. The fourth photo gives a look into the main compartment, where you have one full width open pocket on one side and a 1/3 2/3 split pockets on the other, with a large flat bottom. There's also a keyring towards the upper edge to one of the inner sides.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

FreddieMac said:


> So apologies for not getting back to you with images on this yesterday - life got in the way!!!
> 
> I've also now discovered the rather obvious that photographing the interior of a dark bag is quite the challenge, so forgive the slightly ropey pictures which I hope serve to give some sort of understanding of the construction and fit on the Cityhall!!!
> 
> Photos 1, 2 and 3 show one of the two identical external pockets. Although these look pretty tight i'd say they're about 15-20mm thick at the base - a Calvi fits comfortably in this and still has a little depth. The fourth photo gives a look into the main compartment, where you have one full width open pocket on one side and a 1/3 2/3 split pockets on the other, with a large flat bottom. There's also a keyring towards the upper edge to one of the inner sides.




No worries! Thanks for taking the pictures/ the descriptions. It is stunning. I had no idea the outer portion was a pocket. Very handy for items you need on the fly. 

It is a stunning bag. I absolutely love it! Very discreet and masculine.


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> So apologies for not getting back to you with images on this yesterday - life got in the way!!!
> 
> I've also now discovered the rather obvious that photographing the interior of a dark bag is quite the challenge, so forgive the slightly ropey pictures which I hope serve to give some sort of understanding of the construction and fit on the Cityhall!!!
> 
> Photos 1, 2 and 3 show one of the two identical external pockets. Although these look pretty tight i'd say they're about 15-20mm thick at the base - a Calvi fits comfortably in this and still has a little depth. The fourth photo gives a look into the main compartment, where you have one full width open pocket on one side and a 1/3 2/3 split pockets on the other, with a large flat bottom. There's also a keyring towards the upper edge to one of the inner sides.


What a gorgeous and functional briefcase! No wonder it’s more expensive than the Plume 12H. So much leather and stitching used. Pierre-Yves Labey rocks


----------



## Ulf

allanrvj said:


> the Cityback you posted is made of taurillon maurice, which is like a thinner and flatter version of clemence. Dear @Ulf has posted his own a while ago and indeed it does that thing you pointed out.


To be fair, my bag is just sitting on the floor with not a lot in it and the buttons unfastened. It's not as slouchy when carried, especially with the buttons fastened. I tend to carry a portfolio and/or my 15" MacBook Pro flush against the outside of the bag, and this also gives it more structure. 

I keep things organised in pouches inside the bag and don't really _need_ more pockets or compartments, but I would've appreciated a 15" laptop compartment towards the outside of the bag.


----------



## HKsai

VertBronze said:


> My newest addition. I decided to order something that screams SO since I already have several neutral Birkins. I wear mainly greys and blues, so I figured Etain and Bleu Electrique would be a good combination for me.
> 
> View attachment 4138292



Am I crazy or are you at one of the fireplace in front of LV and ferragamo??


----------



## HKsai

Ruxby said:


> In Chicago



When I was living in Chicago, someone intentionally burn my Prada nylon bag with a cigarette.


----------



## qubed

New "Flash backpack" on EU websites. What is that symbol above the Hermes Stamp?


----------



## fabuleux

qubed said:


> New "Flash backpack" on EU websites. What is that symbol above the Hermes Stamp?
> 
> View attachment 4152271
> View attachment 4152270
> View attachment 4152269
> View attachment 4152268
> View attachment 4152267


It says "Proto Étalon." Google doesn't yield a lot of results.


----------



## allanrvj

Close up of the stamp


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> New "Flash backpack" on EU websites. What is that symbol above the Hermes Stamp?
> 
> View attachment 4152271
> View attachment 4152270
> View attachment 4152269
> View attachment 4152268
> View attachment 4152267


How do you feel about it?
For me, uhm, hard pass 
even though it reminds me of the Paris-Verbier backpack, designed by Pierre-Yves Labey.


----------



## qubed

It's not really my style, but I think it's really well done. I'm intrigued by the latching mechanism. And it has a small side pocket!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

allanrvj said:


> How do you feel about it?
> For me, uhm, hard pass
> even though it reminds me of the Paris-Verbier backpack, designed by Pierre-Yves Labey.
> View attachment 4152366




Hard pass for me as well


----------



## Lostinlondon

Saw one on sale in CP in London last week. It was on the top shelf and I didn’t ask to have a closer look because even from far away I thought it was too small and didn’t appeal to me. 
That “Proto Etalon” mark is intriguing though. Anyone seen this before or heard about it? It appears to imply that it is some kind of prototype. Beside it’s obvious meaning (stud) and relation to the horsy world, the term “Etalon” can also be used to describe something that is the perfect reference (le “Metre Etalon” for ex.). Maybe H thinks this is the prototype of the perfect rucksack? 
Much prefer the Paris-Verbier.


----------



## allanrvj

I just stumbled upon this: Endless Road also comes in a Cityslide (GM?) belt bag. I wonder how many Birkin Units™️ it costs




(credit: ryan_groove @ IG)


----------



## PJW5813

Too many.
The zip ruins the image that is so stunning on the HAC


----------



## allanrvj

This guy and his Kelly Cut, though 


(Image from g_s_blog @ IG)


----------



## diane278

allanrvj said:


> This guy and his Kelly Cut, though
> View attachment 4153677
> 
> (Image from g_s_blog @ IG)


Great black & white outfit. Structured from the waist up and relaxed from the waist down.  The quiet monogram on the shirt is an elegant counterpoint to the bag.


----------



## allanrvj

diane278 said:


> Great black & white outfit. Structured from the waist up and relaxed from the waist down.  The quiet monogram on the shirt is an elegant counterpoint to the bag.


Yup. I heart his entire outfit.


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> Yup. I heart his entire outfit.



I can never pull something this elegant off, but this highlights why I want a Kelly Cut.   DH just went pale and locked up the credit cards.


----------



## allanrvj

My baby wearing a custom Hermès tuxedo 


Love you, baby


----------



## Liberté

PJW5813 said:


> Too many.
> The zip ruins the image that is so stunning on the HAC


I thought the same about the non-endless road version in store. The materials are beautiful though.

I like the flash backpack, but not as much as the kelly backpack.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Liberté said:


> I thought the same about the non-endless road version in store. The materials are beautiful though.
> 
> I like the flash backpack, but not as much as the kelly backpack.



The kelly backpack?? How does it look like?


----------



## Liberté

obsessedwhermes said:


> The kelly backpack?? How does it look like?


There are a few different versions of the kelly backpack


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Today’s accessories [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

allanrvj said:


> My baby wearing a custom Hermès tuxedo
> View attachment 4154063
> 
> Love you, baby


I think that his genuine smile makes the photo special....even more than the tux does. (but its really nice, too.)


----------



## nats

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Today’s accessories [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154305



That is amazing! Love the croc wallet!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

This might be repeated and useless. But for those who may be interested in HAC, here is some comparison photo with my B40.









Overall I find the HAC size is not much bigger than B40. The weight for this particular one is lighter than full leather B. 

The one only I don’t like is the the square turnkey which I need to turn to right to get one strap one then turn again for the other. While Birkin circle turnkey is better. Does anyone know the history for the square turnkey as I saw some HAC32 is with circle turkey.


----------



## FreddieMac

fatcat2523 said:


> This might be repeated and useless. But for those who may be interested in HAC, here is some comparison photo with my B40.
> View attachment 4154794
> 
> View attachment 4154795
> 
> View attachment 4154796
> 
> View attachment 4154797
> 
> 
> Overall I find the HAC size is not much bigger than B40. The weight for this particular one is lighter than full leather B.
> 
> The one only I don’t like is the the square turnkey which I need to turn to right to get one strap one then turn again for the other. While Birkin circle turnkey is better. Does anyone know the history for the square turnkey as I saw some HAC32 is with circle turkey.



Really useful, thanks! I love my HAC 40 but on occasion the depth of the bag can feel a little ‘much’ and can bang into the side on my leg.

B40 is next on my list, with the added benefit of a couple pockets to boot!


----------



## fatcat2523

FreddieMac said:


> Really useful, thanks! I love my HAC 40 but on occasion the depth of the bag can feel a little ‘much’ and can bang into the side on my leg.
> 
> B40 is next on my list, with the added benefit of a couple pockets to boot!



So did your HAC has the same issue with turning the the turnkey to gat straps off?


----------



## PJW5813

fatcat2523 said:


> ...
> 
> The one only I don’t like is the the square turnkey which I need to turn to right to get one strap one then turn again for the other. While Birkin circle turnkey is better. Does anyone know the history for the square turnkey as I saw some HAC32 is with circle turkey.



Bear in mind that the roots of the HAC date back to the last decade of the nineteenth century. It was a saddlery item and a robust form of closure was needed.  It remained a large bag, a luggage item, until almost 100 years later when the Birkin form was designed and some years after that when the less wide HACs were offered.
The Kelly genesis is from the 1930s.  This was a true hand-bag (sac à main de voyages) and at some time the circular, lighter, touret evolved.  This presented itself as a more suitable style of closure for the smaller Birkin hand-bag.
The HACs less than 40cm which have the circular touret are relatively recent.


----------



## FreddieMac

fatcat2523 said:


> So did your HAC has the same issue with turning the the turnkey to gat straps off?



It does, although I feel the bigger turn lock matches the scale of the rest of the hardware and have tuned into rotate one way, then the other to open/close. My only observation is this closure seems to cause the hardware plates against each other and mark a little more freely.

Further to how @PJW5813 so eloquently put it, this classic closure is perhaps a little overkill for ‘on-the-go’ modern life?


----------



## PJW5813

FreddieMac said:


> Really useful, thanks! I love my HAC 40 but on occasion the depth of the bag can feel a little ‘much’ and can bang into the side on my leg.



I so agree; I have a 45 and think it is something anyone thinking about a HAC or larger Birkin should consider.



fatcat2523 said:


> So did your HAC has the same issue with turning the the turnkey to gat straps off?



Yes, but I don't find it a problem.


----------



## allanrvj

I’m starting to like the basketball Cityback



The baseball Bolide, on the other hand, I don’t find enticing. I just imagine the denim stains, handle stains, etc





(Pics from ifeelcool @ IG)


----------



## fatcat2523

PJW5813 said:


> Bear in mind that the roots of the HAC date back to the last decade of the nineteenth century. It was a saddlery item and a robust form of closure was needed.  It remained a large bag, a luggage item, until almost 100 years later when the Birkin form was designed and some years after that when the less wide HACs were offered.
> The Kelly genesis is from the 1930s.  This was a true hand-bag (sac à main de voyages) and at some time the circular, lighter, touret evolved.  This presented itself as a more suitable style of closure for the smaller Birkin hand-bag.
> The HACs less than 40cm which have the circular touret are relatively recent.



Thank you PJW, now I know. I guessed H kept the square tourer to keep the original look of the bag. Make so much sense now.


----------



## fatcat2523

FreddieMac said:


> It does, although I feel the bigger turn lock matches the scale of the rest of the hardware and have tuned into rotate one way, then the other to open/close. My only observation is this closure seems to cause the hardware plates against each other and mark a little more freely.
> 
> Further to how @PJW5813 so eloquently put it, this classic closure is perhaps a little overkill for ‘on-the-go’ modern life?



I guessed I will keep my bag open while using it to avoid constant open and closing the bag


----------



## allanrvj

fatcat2523 said:


> I guessed I will keep my bag open while using it to avoid constant open and closing the bag


yeah. it's quite challenging to close a HAC 40. I only closed mine the second time when I stored it and never used it again. lol


----------



## fatcat2523

allanrvj said:


> yeah. it's quite challenging to close a HAC 40. I only closed mine the second time when I stored it and never used it again. lol


Lol only 2 times, wow it must be very unpractical to use.


----------



## Liberté

I'm surprised so many of you even bother closing your bags


----------



## allanrvj

fatcat2523 said:


> Lol only 2 times, wow it must be very unpractical to use.


for me it was, as I don't carry much. just a laptop during weekdays, a book/Kindle, a pouch containing headphones powerbank charger, bottle of water, wallet, and keys. sometimes I used it to carry my groceries as well. but that's about it. was thinking about using it as a gym bag but was too afraid it might get stolen.


----------



## nats

allanrvj said:


> for me it was, as I don't carry much. just a laptop during weekdays, a book/Kindle, a pouch containing headphones powerbank charger, bottle of water, wallet, and keys. sometimes I used it to carry my groceries as well. but that's about it. was thinking about using it as a gym bag but was too afraid it might get stolen.



Does your gym have a locker big enough for the bag? Also, do you think the felt will retain any scent?


----------



## allanrvj

nats said:


> Does your gym have a locker big enough for the bag? Also, do you think the felt will retain any scent?


It has but I have a friend whose valuables got stolen when they were inside the locker. I don’t know how, though.

Mine was not felt but all leather. But I guess felt would retain the scent more coz of the spaces between the fibers.


----------



## Ulf

qubed said:


> New "Flash backpack" on EU websites.


I like it! Maybe enough to get one eventually...


----------



## qubed

qubed said:


> What is that symbol above the Hermes Stamp?



And now they've removed the picture with the stamp from the listing.

https://www.hermes.com/ie/en/product/hermes-flash-backpack-H074778CK89/

The mystery deepens.


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> And now they've removed the picture with the stamp from the listing.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/ie/en/product/hermes-flash-backpack-H074778CK89/
> 
> The mystery deepens.


I have a feeling someone screwed up and photographed a prototype model. They also replaced the blue one


----------



## qubed

allanrvj said:


> I have a feeling someone screwed up and photographed a prototype model. They also replaced the blue one
> View attachment 4156103



I think so too, but the the blue one never had that stamp.


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> I think so too, but the the blue one never had that stamp.


I see. They were briefly gone from the site and I thought people were so eager to buy them


----------



## Liberté

allanrvj said:


> I have a feeling someone screwed up and photographed a prototype model. They also replaced the blue one
> View attachment 4156103


 

That makes sense with the étalon mark.


----------



## okiern1981

Oh hai!  Just coming out to say herloo!


----------



## allanrvj

This guy’s birkin is 35 cm and I like how it’s so proportional to his build.



I also like that he wrapped the handles in black ribbons instead of twillies



@pj_luxe


----------



## FreddieMac

FreddieMac said:


> So I realise there's more to H than just bags, but I thought it would be fun to indulge in a little shared bag appreciation and to hear what you all have in your collections and what's next on your wish lists?
> 
> My collection:
> - Alfred, Gold Taurillon Clemence (my gateway drug to the slippery orange world!)
> - Steve 35, Tourbe Taurillon Cristobal
> - CityHall 38, Indigo Evergrain
> - HAC 40, Bordeaux/Gris Moyen Togo/Felt
> - Evelyne Sellier 29, Noir Hunter
> 
> Wishlist:
> - Birkin 40, Bleu Encre Togo
> - HAC 40, Barenia (IN MY DREAMS!) or B40 SO Gold/blue or green lining
> - Steve Caporal, neutral
> - Sac À Dépêches Light, Vert Cyprès
> - Kelly 35 or 40 with canvas strap



Sorry for quoting myself, but as it's my birthday this week I did a little damage in-store today and ended up crossing off an item on my wishlist.

I'll try and get some shots in the daytime tomorrow and share


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Sorry for quoting myself, but as it's my birthday this week I did a little damage in-store today and ended up crossing off an item on my wishlist.
> 
> I'll try and get some shots in the daytime tomorrow and share


Happy birthday! looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> Happy birthday! looking forward to your pictures!



Thank you!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

FreddieMac said:


> Sorry for quoting myself, but as it's my birthday this week I did a little damage in-store today and ended up crossing off an item on my wishlist.
> 
> I'll try and get some shots in the daytime tomorrow and share



Happy Birthday! Also looking forward to pics!!


----------



## diane278

FreddieMac said:


> Sorry for quoting myself, but as it's my birthday this week I did a little damage in-store today and ended up crossing off an item on my wishlist.
> 
> I'll try and get some shots in the daytime tomorrow and share


Happy BD! Eager to see your pics.


----------



## allanrvj

This guy and his 35 cm gold Kelly 


@asmat_hevanders


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Does anyone have any experience with the Hermès Spa? I have an Etriviere Meeting 38 and i wanted to get the edges re-glazed etc. i know they do that but my question is more so geared towards replacing the belt. The belt closure on my bag is getting a little old. It is currently brown and i am wondering if they do replacements. I would be interested in replacing the brown with Blue Nuit like the attached pic. 

Does anyone have any info/ experience? I posted in the spa thread and no one has replied.


----------



## CenterStageBLN

I am not sure, but generally H does only replacements, meaning they restore the original state of the item when you purchased it. I don’t think they alter an item by using a different colour.
Good luck trying! Fingers crossed!



Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Hermès Spa? I have an Etriviere Meeting 38 and i wanted to get the edges re-glazed etc. i know they do that but my question is more so geared towards replacing the belt. The belt closure on my bag is getting a little old. It is currently brown and i am wondering if they do replacements. I would be interested in replacing the brown with Blue Nuit like the attached pic.
> 
> Does anyone have any info/ experience? I posted in the spa thread and no one has replied.
> 
> View attachment 4156880


m not


----------



## FreddieMac

So thank you all for the birthday wishes and, without further ado, let me present to you my new Sac À Dépêches Light 37 Noir Togo with brushed palladium hardware, alongside Last Night 01 in prune/gris/bubblegum.

And what a lovely bag it is too - super lightweight, really classic yet wonderfully contemporary. It had it's first day out today and has been a pleasure. And despite being very thin, I managed to fit plenty when necessary, whilst also being easy to carry under the arm when both arms are needed. The sheer expanses of Togo with very little detailing really are a joy for the senses.

I had a choice of the noir/brushed palladium and bleu nuit with inlaid leather onto the front of the hardware. I eventually decided noir was a little more classic and I liked the hardware making an appearance, without being too obtrusive in the brushed finish. Plus... I have a little something blue on horizon for this semester, so thought it best not compete!

Comparing the SAD Light to the CityHall that we've recently been discussing, this is a more carefree, less formal bag, but one that is less capacious and perhaps a little more showy than the very discreet CityHall. with the more obvious hardware, even if the satchel design is more classic. Both are beautiful bags, but for subtly different uses and occasions.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

FreddieMac said:


> So thank you all for the birthday wishes and, without further ado, let me present to you my new Sac À Dépêches Light 37 Noir Togo with brushed palladium hardware, alongside Last Night 01 in prune/gris/bubblegum.
> 
> And what a lovely bag it is too - super lightweight, really classic yet wonderfully contemporary. It had it's first day out today and has been a pleasure. And despite being very thin, I managed to fit plenty when necessary, whilst also being easy to carry under the arm when both arms are needed. The sheer expanses of Togo with very little detailing really are a joy for the senses.
> 
> I had a choice of the noir/brushed palladium and bleu nuit with inlaid leather onto the front of the hardware. I eventually decided noir was a little more classic and I liked the hardware making an appearance, without being too obtrusive in the brushed finish. Plus... I have a little something blue on horizon for this semester, so thought it best not compete!
> 
> Comparing the SAD Light to the CityHall that we've recently been discussing, this is a more carefree, less formal bag, but one that is less capacious and perhaps a little more showy than the very discreet CityHall. with the more obvious hardware, even if the satchel design is more classic. Both are beautiful bags, but for subtly different uses and occasions.



I am OBSESSED with the SaD light. I love brushed HW. That bag is next on my list. The US has not seen many of them yet. 

Congrats!


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> So thank you all for the birthday wishes and, without further ado, let me present to you my new Sac À Dépêches Light 37 Noir Togo with brushed palladium hardware, alongside Last Night 01 in prune/gris/bubblegum.
> 
> And what a lovely bag it is too - super lightweight, really classic yet wonderfully contemporary. It had it's first day out today and has been a pleasure. And despite being very thin, I managed to fit plenty when necessary, whilst also being easy to carry under the arm when both arms are needed. The sheer expanses of Togo with very little detailing really are a joy for the senses.
> 
> I had a choice of the noir/brushed palladium and bleu nuit with inlaid leather onto the front of the hardware. I eventually decided noir was a little more classic and I liked the hardware making an appearance, without being too obtrusive in the brushed finish. Plus... I have a little something blue on horizon for this semester, so thought it best not compete!
> 
> Comparing the SAD Light to the CityHall that we've recently been discussing, this is a more carefree, less formal bag, but one that is less capacious and perhaps a little more showy than the very discreet CityHall. with the more obvious hardware, even if the satchel design is more classic. Both are beautiful bags, but for subtly different uses and occasions.


congratulations for acquiring this black beauty and the lovely scarf that goes with it! the black SaD Light is such a classic yet not too stiff briefcase for everyday. I dream of having one someday, maybe in a dark green something something 

I must say I am pretty jealous at your collection now. you seem to have a bag for every occasion. I hope you find the time someday to photograph a "family" picture 

enjoy and wear in good health! happy birthday again!


----------



## FreddieMac

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> I am OBSESSED with the SaD light. I love brushed HW. That bag is next on my list. The US has not seen many of them yet.
> 
> Congrats!



It truly is a new classic in my eyes, simplifying the slightly 'busy' accordion feeling of the original but yet feels totally H!




allanrvj said:


> congratulations for acquiring this black beauty and the lovely scarf that goes with it! the black SaD Light is such a classic yet not too stiff briefcase for everyday. I dream of having one someday, maybe in a dark green something something
> 
> I must say I am pretty jealous at your collection now. you seem to have a bag for every occasion. I hope you find the time someday to photograph a "family" picture
> 
> enjoy and wear in good health! happy birthday again!



Hahaha! Thank you so much. To think it's only just over 2 years ago I wondered into the Royal Exchange boutique looking for a Steve to replace my Tumi leather brief that started falling apart after only 6 months, I've come a long, long way down the slippery slope.

Every time I tell myself I don't need anything else, the craftsmanship, beauty and exquisite leathers call my name and I find an excuse to need something new.

I must try and set up a little 'family gathering', maybe best when DH isn't around, for fear of being asked quite when I intend to use everything as they can't all be used at once...


----------



## fatcat2523

FreddieMac said:


> So thank you all for the birthday wishes and, without further ado, let me present to you my new Sac À Dépêches Light 37 Noir Togo with brushed palladium hardware, alongside Last Night 01 in prune/gris/bubblegum.
> 
> And what a lovely bag it is too - super lightweight, really classic yet wonderfully contemporary. It had it's first day out today and has been a pleasure. And despite being very thin, I managed to fit plenty when necessary, whilst also being easy to carry under the arm when both arms are needed. The sheer expanses of Togo with very little detailing really are a joy for the senses.
> 
> I had a choice of the noir/brushed palladium and bleu nuit with inlaid leather onto the front of the hardware. I eventually decided noir was a little more classic and I liked the hardware making an appearance, without being too obtrusive in the brushed finish. Plus... I have a little something blue on horizon for this semester, so thought it best not compete!
> 
> Comparing the SAD Light to the CityHall that we've recently been discussing, this is a more carefree, less formal bag, but one that is less capacious and perhaps a little more showy than the very discreet CityHall. with the more obvious hardware, even if the satchel design is more classic. Both are beautiful bags, but for subtly different uses and occasions.


Congratulation and happy belated birthday


----------



## navicular

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Hermès Spa? I have an Etriviere Meeting 38 and i wanted to get the edges re-glazed etc. i know they do that but my question is more so geared towards replacing the belt. The belt closure on my bag is getting a little old. It is currently brown and i am wondering if they do replacements. I would be interested in replacing the brown with Blue Nuit like the attached pic.
> 
> Does anyone have any info/ experience? I posted in the spa thread and no one has replied.
> 
> View attachment 4156880



I don’t have the answer but would love to see more pics of your well used briefcase!


----------



## navicular

Playing around with the clochette


----------



## okiern1981

Moved into the JPG as we are selling the house and have potential buyers coming in.


----------



## allanrvj

These have appeared elsewhere but these are some of the AW18 men's bags with descriptions courtesy of Curatedition (there's a cut-and-paste error with the Cityslide  )


----------



## qubed

Uh, I need that shopping bag.


----------



## nats

That shopping bag is to die for!!


----------



## jorjaiso

Hey gentleman! 

I have a quick question: do any of you own the citizen twill wallet or one of the long wallets? I purchased a Pochette Voyage from LV and thinking of returning it and getting an Hermes long wallet instead.


----------



## bagidiotic

jorjaiso said:


> Hey gentleman!
> 
> I have a quick question: do any of you own the citizen twill wallet or one of the long wallets? I purchased a Pochette Voyage from LV and thinking of returning it and getting an Hermes long wallet instead.


Why are you switching over?
Have you seen both irl?
Which one suits your needs better?


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> Uh, I need that shopping bag.





nats said:


> That shopping bag is to die for!!


The barenia version is push offer only so good luck! 
It will be available in other regular leathers (novillo, I think) which are not push offer


----------



## jorjaiso

bagidiotic said:


> Why are you switching over?
> Have you seen both irl?
> Which one suits your needs better?


Hey!

I have. Here are pics from the Pochette I just got - 



I have to exchange it anyway because there is a scuff on the leather. I loved it. Wanted it. But now I am thinking whether I will use it much or not. On the other hand, the long wallet I would use daily. 

Never owned an Hermes piece before.


----------



## Liberté

jorjaiso said:


> Hey gentleman!
> 
> I have a quick question: do any of you own the citizen twill wallet or one of the long wallets? I purchased a Pochette Voyage from LV and thinking of returning it and getting an Hermes long wallet instead.


Depending on which leather you get, the Hermes wallet will last much, much longer than any LV and stay in better shape. Coated canvas will scuff and the silk screen (print) will come off with time epsecially on wallets. Same with the taiga or epi leather, it'll show corner wear eventually and since it's an empossed leather there's only so much that can be done about it.

if you go for let's say barenia the product will develop patina and darken, but you can  probably hand it down to your kids without any visible marks or changes outside the patina. Just avoid epsom, chevre and bright colors in general.

I think it's important to find the size that works for you. For me the longs wallets are too... long.


----------



## bagidiotic

jorjaiso said:


> Hey!
> 
> I have. Here are pics from the Pochette I just got -
> View attachment 4159473
> View attachment 4159474
> 
> I have to exchange it anyway because there is a scuff on the leather. I loved it. Wanted it. But now I am thinking whether I will use it much or not. On the other hand, the long wallet I would use daily.
> 
> Never owned an Hermes piece before.


Very strange and interesting comparison 
A pouch against a wallet
If you think a wallet is of better use vs multi purpose pouch
Get the  h wallet then
Very masculine cut for citizen twill


----------



## Meta

allanrvj said:


> The barenia version is push offer only so good luck!
> It will be available in other regular leathers (novillo, I think) which are not push offer


I shared about this Cabavertige tote here. Sharing a press pic of it in barenia.


----------



## allanrvj

weN84 said:


> I shared about this Cabavertige tote here. Sharing a press pic of it in barenia.


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

FreddieMac said:


> So thank you all for the birthday wishes and, without further ado, let me present to you my new Sac À Dépêches Light 37 Noir Togo with brushed palladium hardware, alongside Last Night 01 in prune/gris/bubblegum.
> 
> And what a lovely bag it is too - super lightweight, really classic yet wonderfully contemporary. It had it's first day out today and has been a pleasure. And despite being very thin, I managed to fit plenty when necessary, whilst also being easy to carry under the arm when both arms are needed. The sheer expanses of Togo with very little detailing really are a joy for the senses.
> 
> I had a choice of the noir/brushed palladium and bleu nuit with inlaid leather onto the front of the hardware. I eventually decided noir was a little more classic and I liked the hardware making an appearance, without being too obtrusive in the brushed finish. Plus... I have a little something blue on horizon for this semester, so thought it best not compete!
> 
> Comparing the SAD Light to the CityHall that we've recently been discussing, this is a more carefree, less formal bag, but one that is less capacious and perhaps a little more showy than the very discreet CityHall. with the more obvious hardware, even if the satchel design is more classic. Both are beautiful bags, but for subtly different uses and occasions.



Thrilled for you!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Liking the design of that tote! I wonder if it's "open" at the top? I dislike bags without any sort of closure on it.


----------



## PJW5813

Guys' gear in NBS
a string of citybacks, a bolide and some footwear 
apologies for the quality, but there were people sitting on the window-sill, so it was not appropriate to get a straight on shot


----------



## Lostinlondon

There are some cute Toodoos in the right hand side corner above the lamp and coin purse. 2 smaller sizes than the ones readily available.


----------



## Lostinlondon

Cross-posting with the thread about latest purchases:
Still no Chartreuse Awooo or Brazilian Horses to be found. Neither are the caps with lamb skin visors found on the US site...
So instead got myself those 2:






Could have posted the tie in the “addiction” thread as, in fact, I don’t have to wear them at work. Just can’t resist buying them for some reason...


----------



## allanrvj

Lostinlondon said:


> Cross-posting with the thread about latest purchases:
> Still no Chartreuse Awooo or Brazilian Horses to be found. Neither are the caps with lamb skin visors found on the US site...
> So instead got myself those 2:
> View attachment 4161056
> 
> View attachment 4161057
> 
> View attachment 4161058
> 
> Could have posted the tie in the “addiction” thread as, in fact, I don’t have to wear them at work. Just can’t resist buying them for some reason...


That's a beautiful etriviere shopping bag you got right there.
I'm also looking for the cap with lambskin visor but unfortunately the store here only has the cloth ones.


----------



## Lostinlondon

allanrvj said:


> That's a beautiful etriviere shopping bag you got right there.
> I'm also looking for the cap with lambskin visor but unfortunately the store here only has the cloth ones.



It appears the leather caps are from the SS season. Was told they’re not planning on getting anymore in now. 
Going to Germany the week after next. Will check the airport’s and the local H shops. 
Most frustrating is that it was on the UK website but I hesitate too long. The US site has 2 models but I don’t want them that much that I’m prepared to pay that much more to get them.


----------



## Liberté

I think I saw the chartreuse color in Brussels. I can't remember if it was yellow or chartreuse, because I sadly can't wear those colors anyways and didn't pay attention, but you might want to try there if they pick up the phone. If not, good luck in Germany!


----------



## eter69nity

fabuleux said:


> Any guy uses a Kelly 40? Pros and cons?


i use a Kelly 40 and i absolutely love it but recently got a 35 Sellier cause for 40 not as common though


----------



## eter69nity

Kelly 40 Retourne in Bleu Glacier Togo with a bamboo evelyne strap and a GM Rodeo


----------



## allanrvj

eter69nity said:


> i use a Kelly 40 and i absolutely love it but recently got a 35 Sellier cause for 40 not as common though


Would love to see a pic of you and your 35 Sellier. I haven’t seen a guy carry a Sellier, actually. Most prefer retourne.


----------



## allanrvj

Linlinlinlu trying to feed his Himalayas


----------



## eter69nity

allanrvj said:


> Would love to see a pic of you and your 35 Sellier. I haven’t seen a guy carry a Sellier, actually. Most prefer retourne.


will do so and post a pic when i can


----------



## csetcos

Here’s one to help everyone out. I was at a wonderful TPF meetup in SF and got to try a member’s K32 sellier. I kinda love it. Sellier looks bigger because of the outside stitch. 

For retourne, I think I still need K35 or K40. I’ll probably SO a K32 sellier this Fall. FYI- you can see my K40 retourne in the background [emoji5]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4162660


----------



## csetcos

Not sure if my photo posted- trying again:


----------



## allanrvj

csetcos said:


> Not sure if my photo posted- trying again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162690


very nice. I think I want a sellier, too


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

'The RealReal' has a Cityback 30 in Taurillon Cristoball in Plomb.

I know there were a few folks who were wanting a Cityback. Thought I would share.

https://www.therealreal.com/products/men/bags/backpacks/hermes-2017-taurillon-cristobal-cityback-30

They ship to over 60 Countries apparently.


----------



## HKsai

Any guys can do some mod shots with their B30. I’m trying to get some inspiration on how to dress with a B30.


----------



## okiern1981

HKsai said:


> Any guys can do some mod shots with their B30. I’m trying to get some inspiration on how to dress with a B30.



I’d volunteer but I’m very (as in super) casual, and don’t dress up without raising heck and screeching the entire time.  Jeans and t shirt, shorts and t shirt or scrubs.


----------



## csetcos

HKsai said:


> Any guys can do some mod shots with their B30. I’m trying to get some inspiration on how to dress with a B30.



Check out my friend Andrew’s Instagram. He rocks the B30 so amazingly. He’s got great taste. https://www.instagram.com/andrewlql232


----------



## HKsai

okiern1981 said:


> I’d volunteer but I’m very (as in super) casual, and don’t dress up without raising heck and screeching the entire time.  Jeans and t shirt, shorts and t shirt or scrubs.


Casual is what I usually go for but anything is good


----------



## okiern1981

The faces of the innocent have been obscured, while the guilty remain in plain view.


----------



## HKsai

okiern1981 said:


> The faces of the innocent have been obscured, while the guilty remain in plain view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163970


Fabulous! What color is that??? Can I have the shirt too


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> The faces of the innocent have been obscured, while the guilty remain in plain view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163970


Lovett!


----------



## okiern1981

HKsai said:


> Fabulous! What color is that??? Can I have the shirt too





allanrvj said:


> Lovett!



Thank you both. I look like poo in that shot.  (It was a couple weeks after shoulder surgery 3, and I was on a lot of pain meds) 
HKsai the color is Fauve, it’s a Barenia Faubourg.  (Barenia makes my heart beat I swear) and sure, the shirt is yours.  I have a few more along those lines lol

Allan: thanks for making a frumpy b feel like a supermodel [emoji7]


----------



## diane278

okiern1981 said:


> The faces of the innocent have been obscured, while the guilty remain in plain view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163970


LMAO. You certainly have a way with words....


----------



## okiern1981

diane278 said:


> LMAO. You certainly have a way with words....



I consider my self multilingual.  Fluent in English, foul language and sarcasm [emoji6]


----------



## diane278

okiern1981 said:


> I consider my self multilingual.  Fluent in English, foul language and sarcasm [emoji6]


You certainly excel in all three....assuming that your English is up to par with the other two.


----------



## alterego

okiern1981 said:


> The faces of the innocent have been obscured, while the guilty remain in plain view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163970



This makes me want a 30cm


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

The bag is meant to be used. Save the world and reduce the uses of plastic lol


----------



## okiern1981

diane278 said:


> You certainly excel in all three....assuming that your English is up to par with the other two.



*curtseys gracefully* thank you, thank you. You can catch my one man show “ran out on a rail” on this channel several days a week.  Encores cost extra.


----------



## okiern1981

alterego said:


> This makes me want a 30cm



They’re a great “I don’t need to haul a bunch of stuff today” bag.


----------



## alterego

okiern1981 said:


> They’re a great “I don’t need to haul a bunch of stuff today” bag.


I sold my 35 B for a 35 K and even that's too big, I rarely use it and contemplating selling it for a 30 B. More often I use my 28 K and it's perfect for my needs and if I need anything bigger I'll just carry my 40 B or my Jypserie 34.


----------



## okiern1981

alterego said:


> I sold my 35 B for a 35 K and even that's too big, I rarely use it and contemplating selling it for a 30 B. More often I use my 28 K and it's perfect for my needs and if I need anything bigger I'll just carry my 40 B or my Jypserie 34.



I find it’s great for most things.  Sometimes my B25 doesn’t quite cut it.  There’s always one more thing to carry these days.  So, the 30 fits nicely most times!


----------



## allanrvj

This is me 10 years ago when I visited Amsterdam and met up with a tPFer who had a B30 in ardennes, GHW (I forgot which blue). Of course I _had_ to try it. lol


I'm 5'10" (177 cm).


----------



## diane278

okiern1981 said:


> *curtseys gracefully* thank you, thank you. You can catch my one man show “ran out on a rail” on this channel several days a week.  Encores cost extra.


Good to know. I’m sure it’s worth the surcharge, but I think I’ll stay with with the freebies for now....as they seem to be more than adequate.


----------



## okiern1981

allanrvj said:


> This is me 10 years ago when I visited Amsterdam and met up with a tPFer who had a B30 in ardennes, GHW (I forgot which blue). Of course I _had_ to try it. lol
> View attachment 4164017
> 
> I'm 5'10" (177 cm).



Awwwww!!!!   You’re adorbs!  And yaaaaasssss kween!


----------



## okiern1981

diane278 said:


> Good to know. I’m sure it’s worth the surcharge, but I think I’ll stay with with the freebies for now....as they seem to be more than adequate.



 wise choice! (There were supposed to be laughing hysterically emojis with this)


----------



## allanrvj

okiern1981 said:


> Awwwww!!!!   You’re adorbs!  And yaaaaasssss kween!


thankyew!


----------



## HKsai

okiern1981 said:


> Thank you both. I look like poo in that shot.  (It was a couple weeks after shoulder surgery 3, and I was on a lot of pain meds)
> HKsai the color is Fauve, it’s a Barenia Faubourg.  (Barenia makes my heart beat I swear) and sure, the shirt is yours.  I have a few more along those lines lol
> 
> Allan: thanks for making a frumpy b feel like a supermodel [emoji7]


We need more of your fabulousness and humor on this forum. Weekly mod pics from you


----------



## okiern1981

HKsai said:


> We need more of your fabulousness and humor on this forum. Weekly mod pics from you



Be careful what you wish for!  I have a pretty satirical sense of humor.  Sometimes it doesn’t go over very well (my B25 mod post, cough cough). 

I love camp, satire and high fashion. Which is seriously ironic since I dress like a hobo!


----------



## diane278

okiern1981 said:


> Be careful what you wish for!  I have a pretty satirical sense of humor.  Sometimes it doesn’t go over very well (my B25 mod post, cough cough).
> 
> I love camp, satire and high fashion. Which is seriously ironic since I dress like a hobo!



Maybe you just need your own thread....with a warning sign that must be acknowledged prior to viewing....I’m sure you’ll come up with something appropriate...or inappropriate, depending upon your point-of-view.  I couldn’t find one that I thought you’d like, but I found these.....


----------



## okiern1981

diane278 said:


> Maybe you just need your own thread....with a warning sign that must be acknowledged prior to viewing....I’m sure you’ll come up with something appropriate...or inappropriate, depending upon your point-of-view.  I couldn’t find one that I thought you’d like, but I found these.....
> View attachment 4164080
> View attachment 4164081



Bwahahahahah!  I absolutely love your idea and the signage!

Edited to add this 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4164110

I attempted to add a picture, however that was a fail. So...I’ll type it instead. Yaaaasssss!!!!!


----------



## HKsai

okiern1981 said:


> Bwahahahahah!  I absolutely love your idea and the signage!
> 
> Edited to add this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164110
> 
> I attempted to add a picture, however that was a fail. So...I’ll type it instead. Yaaaasssss!!!!!


The question is how can I be worthy enough to see your H collection.


----------



## PJW5813

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> The bag is meant to be used. Save the world and reduce the uses of plastic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163991
> View attachment 4163992
> View attachment 4163993


yes indeed; it's a tote for goodness sake (albeit a glorious tote)
I use my HAC in the same way every week


----------



## PJW5813

diane278 said:


> Maybe you just need your own thread....with a warning sign that must be acknowledged prior to viewing....I’m sure you’ll come up with something appropriate...or inappropriate, depending upon your point-of-view.  I couldn’t find one that I thought you’d like, but I found these.....
> View attachment 4164080
> View attachment 4164081



Don't encourage him! . . .yes, go on!!!!

'Gird your loins!' and don't use the same elevator


----------



## okiern1981

PJW5813 said:


> Don't encourage him! . . .yes, go on!!!!
> 
> 'Gird your loins!' and don't use the same elevator


----------



## cocomlle

okiern1981 said:


> The faces of the innocent have been obscured, while the guilty remain in plain view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163970



You have rockstar style my friend! Love the tee w/ the B. Personally, I think Star Wars and Hermes go well together. Here's Darth B...


----------



## PJW5813

style is putting together whatever you want
not copying a 'look' created by another
some might consider someone has no sense of style if it does not fit in with their values; nonetheless it's still style even if they don't like it.
that's all


----------



## PJW5813

p.s. this side of the pond we have to go with scaries from Skaro


----------



## okiern1981

HKsai said:


> The question is how can I be worthy enough to see your H collection.



It’s never about worthiness!  Everyone is worth everything I’ve got.( with a few notable exception...my exs, and a few other unsavory types) I’ll have to figure out a okiern way to put some things on display.  Something tasteful yet funny. Or is it tasteless and funny...


----------



## HKsai

okiern1981 said:


> It’s never about worthiness!  Everyone is worth everything I’ve got.( with a few notable exception...my exs, and a few other unsavory types) I’ll have to figure out a okiern way to put some things on display.  Something tasteful yet funny. Or is it tasteless and funny...


What about tasty and funny?


----------



## okiern1981

HKsai said:


> What about tasty and funny?



I’ll get the wiener-mobile on standby.


----------



## diane278

okiern1981 said:


> It’s never about worthiness!  Everyone is worth everything I’ve got.( with a few notable exception...my exs, and a few other unsavory types) I’ll have to figure out a okiern way to put some things on display.  Something tasteful yet funny. Or is it tasteless and funny...



I don’t know where you live, but if you’re in the states, this may work:
1. Steal...... I meant to say borrow, a shopping cart
2. Spray paint it orange
3. Pile your bags into it.
4. Push it down the street until you find a worthy backdrop
5. Take a photo
6. Post it
I know it’s a great idea....you can thank me later. And...you can use it later for family Christmas photo...


----------



## okiern1981

diane278 said:


> I don’t know where you live, but if you’re in the states, this may work:
> 1. Steal a shopping cart
> 2. Spray paint it orange
> 3. Pile your bags into it.
> 4. Push it down the street until you find a worthy backdrop
> 5. Take a photo
> 6. Post it
> I know it’s a great idea....you can thank me later. And...you can use it later for family Christmas photo...



Hahahahahahaha!  Tempting....


----------



## cocomlle

okiern1981 said:


> The faces of the innocent have been obscured, while the guilty remain in plain view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163970





cocomlle said:


> You have rockstar style my friend! Love the tee w/ the B. Personally, I think Star Wars and Hermes go well together. Here's Darth B...
> 
> View attachment 4164140



Just to clarify in case of any misunderstanding , my "rockstar style" comment was not to imply that you emulated a rockstar or anyone for else for that matter. Your style is absolutely your own. You could be wearing a potato sack w/ an H belt and you'd own it and I'd love it.


----------



## PJW5813

diane278 said:


> I don’t know where you live, but if you’re in the states, this may work:
> 1. Steal...... I meant to say borrow, a shopping cart
> 2. Spray paint it orange
> 3. Pile your bags into it.
> 4. Push it down the street until you find a worthy backdrop
> 5. Take a photo
> 6. Post it
> I know it’s a great idea....you can thank me later. And...you can use it later for family Christmas photo...



That sounds like an Hermes window display - I can just see it - huge possibilities - we must all be on the lookout


----------



## allanrvj

This guy is carrying my HG 




His collection of HACs is not bad, either. I haven’t seen a HAC in box before .





@royalmomissuperstylist


----------



## okiern1981

cocomlle said:


> Just to clarify in case of any misunderstanding , my "rockstar style" comment was not to imply that you emulated a rockstar or anyone for else for that matter. Your style is absolutely your own. You could be wearing a potato sack w/ an H belt and you'd own it and I'd love it.



Don’t worry, I didn’t interpret your comment as anything but a compliment!  Thank you and Darth Birkin!


----------



## alterego

Just want to share my 28cm matte gator Kelly. I'm 5'11". Didn't see many pics of guys with this size so I hope this helps anyone on the fence that wants a smaller size. Perfect for your essentials and a bit more. Sunday brunch so pardon my attire


----------



## allanrvj

alterego said:


> Just want to share my 28cm matte gator Kelly. I'm 5'11". Didn't see many pics of guys with this size so I hope this helps anyone on the fence that wants a smaller size. Perfect for your essentials and a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165054


So. Very. Chic.


----------



## alterego

allanrvj said:


> So. Very. Chic.


Merci


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

alterego said:


> Just want to share my 28cm matte gator Kelly. I'm 5'11". Didn't see many pics of guys with this size so I hope this helps anyone on the fence that wants a smaller size. Perfect for your essentials and a bit more. Sunday brunch so pardon my attire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165054



I like how thi picture of you and your avi match up!


----------



## Tony Yang

I’m a fan of the matte black exotic look, stealthy af. Here’s my mc2 Copernic wallet, belt, and jacket.


----------



## bagidiotic

Tony Yang said:


> View attachment 4165445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a fan of the matte black exotic look, stealthy af. Here’s my mc2 Copernic wallet, belt, and jacket.


Simple and sleek 
Love it


----------



## aube

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Today’s work essentials.


Didn't know the combination between Togo and smooth leather handle works so well!


----------



## HKsai

Just something small and casual.


----------



## FreddieMac

Tony Yang said:


> View attachment 4165445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a fan of the matte black exotic look, stealthy af. Here’s my mc2 Copernic wallet, belt, and jacket.



BEAUTIFUL! I really must add a wallet in matte exotic, which is probably as far as my budget can stretch.

Do you have any idea what colours are typically available?


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> BEAUTIFUL! I really must add a wallet in matte exotic, which is probably as far as my budget can stretch.
> 
> Do you have any idea what colours are typically available?


Saw this on IG


----------



## footlocker

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> The bag is meant to be used. Save the world and reduce the uses of plastic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163991
> View attachment 4163992
> View attachment 4163993


well done...i also used mine when i went grocery shopping (and I put instant noodles, 2 toilet rolls, sugar and salt in)


----------



## allanrvj

Sartorial Phil being cute with his Kelly Dépêche


@sartorialphil


----------



## allywchu1

allanrvj said:


> This guy is carrying my HG
> View attachment 4164668
> View attachment 4164669
> 
> 
> His collection of HACs is not bad, either. I haven’t seen a HAC in box before .
> View attachment 4164672
> View attachment 4164670
> View attachment 4164671
> 
> 
> @royalmomissuperstylist


the box hac is nice!!


----------



## qubed

FreddieMac said:


> BEAUTIFUL! I really must add a wallet in matte exotic, which is probably as far as my budget can stretch.
> 
> Do you have any idea what colours are typically available?



I've seen all sorts of colors. Usually the bright seasonal ones get made (recently I've seen: lime, bright orange, bright green, blue paon), in addition to neutral ones like black, various blues, bordeaux. 

At the NYC Madison Ave they literally pulled out a bag of about 20 different matte alligator billfolds, most in a different color.


----------



## FreddieMac

qubed said:


> I've seen all sorts of colors. Usually the bright seasonal ones get made (recently I've seen: lime, bright orange, bright green, blue paon), in addition to neutral ones like black, various blues, bordeaux.
> 
> At the NYC Madison Ave they literally pulled out a bag of about 20 different matte alligator billfolds, most in a different color.



Thank you, perhaps one for my wish list next year - I assume approx 2-3x cost of leather?


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

FreddieMac said:


> Thank you, perhaps one for my wish list next year - I assume approx 2-3x cost of leather?



The Exotic MC2 Copernic Wallet retails for $4,150 before tax in the US. 

Here is a pic of mine. I love it.


----------



## okiern1981

She’s feeling royal (purple) today...well crocus. Eh,  close enough.  With a hint of blue and gold for contrast.  How you doerin?!


----------



## Lostinlondon

FreddieMac said:


> BEAUTIFUL! I really must add a wallet in matte exotic, which is probably as far as my budget can stretch.
> 
> Do you have any idea what colours are typically available?



Seem to be plenty of exotics around at the moment. NBS had a display case full of SLGs 2/3 weeks ago. Admittedly only women clutches and wallets though. The Calvi posted by Allan has also been ordered by CP.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 4166151
> 
> She’s feeling royal (purple) today...well crocus. Eh,  close enough.  With a hint of blue and gold for contrast.  How you doerin?!



LOVE IT!


----------



## okiern1981

NateSelwyn25 said:


> LOVE IT!



*voice of Elvis* thank ya, thank ya very much


----------



## PJW5813

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> The Exotic MC2 Copernic Wallet retails for $4,150 before tax in the US.
> 
> Here is a pic of mine. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166127
> View attachment 4166130
> View attachment 4166131


That is superb and covetable - I know it is several times more, but it is a much better prospect than the exotic Calvi.

Could you please show the interior?  Thanks.


----------



## FreddieMac

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> The Exotic MC2 Copernic Wallet retails for $4,150 before tax in the US.
> 
> Here is a pic of mine. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166127
> View attachment 4166130
> View attachment 4166131



Absolutely glorious! Thank you


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

PJW5813 said:


> That is superb and covetable - I know it is several times more, but it is a much better prospect than the exotic Calvi.
> 
> Could you please show the interior?  Thanks.



Thank you. It is truly beautiful. I am still on the hunt for an exotic Calvi in a dark blue or dark neutral color. 

I’m trying to post the interior; however, it is putting a link in the post that says it requires permission to view the picture. I will try again.


----------



## PJW5813

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 4166151
> 
> She’s feeling royal (purple) today...well crocus. Eh,  close enough.  With a hint of blue and gold for contrast.  How you doerin?!


Crocus is a great name for an amazing colour.

It's interesting too that H magnolia is strong colour pink/cerise but in decorating terms it is a much derided warm-White neutral.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

PJW5813 said:


> That is superb and covetable - I know it is several times more, but it is a much better prospect than the exotic Calvi.
> 
> Could you please show the interior?  Thanks.



Let’s try this again. Here is the interior.


----------



## FreddieMac

Lostinlondon said:


> Seem to be plenty of exotics around at the moment. NBS had a display case full of SLGs 2/3 weeks ago. Admittedly only women clutches and wallets though. The Calvi posted by Allan has also been ordered by CP.



Thanks, I'm going to try and resist temptation for now as budgeting for impending PO bag and some RTW next spring, but will keep my eyes out.

The Calvi look incredible too, but I'd be nervous of having an item like that in exotic when it's quite a 'heavy traffic' item.

Oh to have a bottomless money stash!


----------



## PJW5813

allanrvj said:


> Sartorial Phil being cute with his Kelly Dépêche
> View attachment 4165797
> 
> @sartorialphil


A favourite bag that looks very good in this colour.
In a recent YouTube he does outline the shortcomings of the design for contemporary use: not large enough to take wider laptops; difficult to fit in anything other than slim items because of the, albeit bellowed, compartment style.


----------



## PJW5813

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Let’s try this again. Here is the interior.
> 
> View attachment 4166237



Thank you.  It is superb.


----------



## Tony Yang

FreddieMac said:


> BEAUTIFUL! I really must add a wallet in matte exotic, which is probably as far as my budget can stretch.
> 
> Do you have any idea what colours are typically available?



It really depends on the store. I've seen a few in brown and blue. They are fairly rare in general but I there's a wierd trend that Singapore has the widest selection of exotics, not sure why. In SF I def know 100% there is a matte blue copernic wallet.


----------



## PJW5813

FreddieMac said:


> Thanks, I'm going to try and resist temptation for now as budgeting for impending PO bag and some RTW next spring, but will keep my eyes out.
> 
> The Calvi look incredible too, but I'd be nervous of having an item like that in exotic when it's quite a 'heavy traffic' item.
> 
> Oh to have a bottomless money stash!



If you had a bottomless money stash, it's likely that you would not get the same enjoyment and appreciation of the items you do have.


----------



## FreddieMac

PJW5813 said:


> If you had a bottomless money stash, it's likely that you would not get the same enjoyment and appreciation of the items you do have.



Very wise words!


----------



## allanrvj

PJW5813 said:


> A favourite bag that looks very good in this colour.
> In a recent YouTube he does outline the shortcomings of the design for contemporary use: not large enough to take wider laptops; difficult to fit in anything other than slim items because of the, albeit bellowed, compartment style.


Yeah it sucks that he can’t use the bag for daily use because his laptop is too big.


----------



## PJW5813

Perhaps he will put it up for sale with so much of the rest of his 'stuff' that he has been featuring recently.


----------



## Liberté

PJW5813 said:


> A favourite bag that looks very good in this colour.
> In a recent YouTube he does outline the shortcomings of the design for contemporary use: not large enough to take wider laptops; difficult to fit in anything other than slim items because of the, albeit bellowed, compartment style.


He shouldn't have a problem fitting things like the sunglass case, even with the gussets if he stuffs the bag for a while and sends it to the spa. This bag is able to stand on its own in more rigid leathers and it is actually pretty roomy compared to some other bags in similar sizes (38 cm/14-15 inches). But his bag is starting to have the same issues as that burgundy epsom bag available at collector square. The leather softened with time and the structure of the bag has collapsed a bit, maybe it has been squeezed in storage or something.

The color combo is really beautiful, is it the same as Filippo Fiora's kelly a depeche?

I really wish they would make this bag agian, or maybe an updated version.


----------



## wma

Liberté said:


> He shouldn't have a problem fitting things like the sunglass case, even with the gussets if he stuffs the bag for a while and sends it to the spa. This bag is able to stand on its own in more rigid leathers and it is actually pretty roomy compared to some other bags in similar sizes (38 cm/14-15 inches). But his bag is starting to have the same issues as that burgundy epsom bag available at collector square. The leather softened with time and the structure of the bag has collapsed a bit, maybe it has been squeezed in storage or something.
> 
> The color combo is really beautiful, is it the same as Filippo Fiora's kelly a depeche?
> 
> I really wish they would make this bag agian, or maybe an updated version.


I don't think they stopped production of this briefcase but they are hard to come across. I believe they are push items and my local shop received one last year. Sadly the colour, leather and hardware colour didn't work for me at all so I declined it. My SA said that they have seen only a handful over the past five years.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Since this is “Space for guys modeling their Hermès” room, then what I should and would love to share is ME and MY H. [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## allanrvj

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Since this is “Space for guys modeling their Hermès” room, then what I should and would love to share is ME and MY H. [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166611


gorgeous shade of red. is that sombrero?


----------



## allanrvj

Liberté said:


> He shouldn't have a problem fitting things like the sunglass case, even with the gussets if he stuffs the bag for a while and sends it to the spa. This bag is able to stand on its own in more rigid leathers and it is actually pretty roomy compared to some other bags in similar sizes (38 cm/14-15 inches). But his bag is starting to have the same issues as that burgundy epsom bag available at collector square. The leather softened with time and the structure of the bag has collapsed a bit, maybe it has been squeezed in storage or something.
> 
> The color combo is really beautiful, is it the same as Filippo Fiora's kelly a depeche?
> 
> I really wish they would make this bag agian, or maybe an updated version.


They didn’t stop production. It’s available via SO. This one is brand new from a reseller


----------



## PJW5813

I thought I had seen it as a SO option.
It's a shame it wasn't used by someone who wanted the bag for itself rather than to sell on!


----------



## Liberté

wma said:


> I don't think they stopped production of this briefcase but they are hard to come across. I believe they are push items and my local shop received one last year. Sadly the colour, leather and hardware colour didn't work for me at all so I declined it. My SA said that they have seen only a handful over the past five years.


You guys are right. I was told when I asked around last year that it could be ordered (this was at FSH) but that it would take a "very long" time so I couldn't be bothered when I was looking at a pre owned one at the same time. I didn't know they still hit stores regularly though still that would be more interesting.


----------



## PJW5813

As shoulder straps are now so widely used it is a shame that Hermes does not use the double ring handle fixing now found on the Kelly handbags.
I have a shoulder strap I can use on my K SaD; it is useful sometimes but i would not use it for extended period or when the contents is a bit heavy, for fear of damaging the leather where the handle attaches.


----------



## PJW5813




----------



## FreddieMac

PJW5813 said:


> View attachment 4166669
> View attachment 4166670



Wow! Is that Box?


----------



## PJW5813

yep from 2007


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

So what is everyone’s favorite Hermès bag? For me, I tend to lean towards a men’s briefcase style bag. 

I love my CityNews Bag; however, i think my all-time favorite is my Etriviere II Meeting 38. 

I will be getting a Sac A Depeche but i am debating between the light and the regular. The debate in my head is I’m wondering if i get the light the silhouette will be too similar to my Etriviere. 

I owned the Cityback and the Vic 12H and decided to part ways with both because of functionality for the Cityback and overall aesthetic of the Vic. They just did not match me. 

The CityNews is incredibly functional. Has the top handles, the strap that can be removed on one side and tucked into the bag, and it is extremely spacious yet sleek.


----------



## okiern1981

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> So what is everyone’s favorite Hermès bag? For me, I tend to lean towards a men’s briefcase style bag.
> 
> I love my CityNews Bag; however, i think my all-time favorite is my Etriviere II Meeting 38.
> 
> I will be getting a Sac A Depeche but i am debating between the light and the regular. The debate in my head is I’m wondering if i get the light the silhouette will be too similar to my Etriviere.
> 
> I owned the Cityback and the Vic 12H and decided to part ways with both because of functionality for the Cityback and overall aesthetic of the Vic. They just did not match me.
> 
> The CityNews is incredibly functional. Has the top handles, the strap that can be removed on one side and tucked into the bag, and it is extremely spacious yet sleek.



I’m simple. I’m a Birkin. I have two Barenia SaD 38s for those “dressier” moments or for a different look.  A couple of Ks, an Evie and Bolide, but 9 times out of 10 will reach for a Birkin over anything else.


----------



## FreddieMac

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> So what is everyone’s favorite Hermès bag? For me, I tend to lean towards a men’s briefcase style bag.
> 
> I love my CityNews Bag; however, i think my all-time favorite is my Etriviere II Meeting 38.
> 
> I will be getting a Sac A Depeche but i am debating between the light and the regular. The debate in my head is I’m wondering if i get the light the silhouette will be too similar to my Etriviere.
> 
> I owned the Cityback and the Vic 12H and decided to part ways with both because of functionality for the Cityback and overall aesthetic of the Vic. They just did not match me.
> 
> The CityNews is incredibly functional. Has the top handles, the strap that can be removed on one side and tucked into the bag, and it is extremely spacious yet sleek.



I think you may well find the SAD Light being too close to your Eriviere - other than the different closure and the rounded edges to the flap, they are incredibly similar.

Personally I feel the SAD gives a slightly more 'elegant' look than the more 'casual' Etriviere, but both are beautiful! I'm not a huge fan of the classic SAD personally, as it feels a little too 'retro' for my style, but of course we're all different in that respect 

My personal favourite is my HAC 40 Togo/Felt. It's not super practical, but it really does get my heart beating and sometimes, that to me is more important than practicality! I've still managed to navigate London transport in rush hour with it, so although overkill for day to day, I can make it work and feel $1m sporting it!


----------



## Louis74

As far as briefcases go, I am a fan of the classic Sac a Depeches. But that style of bag does not fit my lifestyle anymore (I work in a much more relaxed environment now and the SaD is too formal). I just purchased a Serviette 57 bag to replace it (I will carry it as a clutch for a more casual look).

For travel/weekender bags, I love my Bolide 45. It is so elegant and yet discreet. The sikkim leather is light and luscious.

I am not a big fan of the shoulder/messenger style. I have an Evelyne III GM, which I use when I need to have free hands. I considered buying a Steve, a Jypsiere, or a Halzan but I don't really use such bags all that often so they are not at the top of my list right now.


----------



## Liberté

@Louis74 Have you seen any modelling pictures  men wearing Halzan? 



PJW5813 said:


> ATT



This is beautiful!  


Hermes_Collector89 said:


> So what is everyone’s favorite Hermès bag?


For me it's kelly ad, birkin/HAC, I also like all the etrivière with the front belt bags.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Louis74 said:


> As far as briefcases go, I am a fan of the classic Sac a Depeches. But that style of bag does not fit my lifestyle anymore (I work in a much more relaxed environment now and the SaD is too formal). I just purchased a Serviette 57 bag to replace it (I will carry it as a clutch for a more casual look).
> 
> For travel/weekender bags, I love my Bolide 45. It is so elegant and yet discreet. The sikkim leather is light and luscious.
> 
> I am not a big fan of the shoulder/messenger style. I have an Evelyne III GM, which I use when I need to have free hands. I considered buying a Steve, a Jypsiere, or a Halzan but I don't really use such bags all that often so they are not at the top of my list right now.



I am also not a fan of a pure messenger bag. I like having a shoulder strap sometimes but i also need top handles. 

I may go the normal SaD route since the light would be very similar to my Etriviere. 

Thanks for the comments/ advice !


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> So what is everyone’s favorite Hermès bag? For me, I tend to lean towards a men’s briefcase style bag.
> 
> I love my CityNews Bag; however, i think my all-time favorite is my Etriviere II Meeting 38.
> 
> I will be getting a Sac A Depeche but i am debating between the light and the regular. The debate in my head is I’m wondering if i get the light the silhouette will be too similar to my Etriviere.
> 
> I owned the Cityback and the Vic 12H and decided to part ways with both because of functionality for the Cityback and overall aesthetic of the Vic. They just did not match me.
> 
> The CityNews is incredibly functional. Has the top handles, the strap that can be removed on one side and tucked into the bag, and it is extremely spacious yet sleek.


My most favorite bag is the Plume Fourre-Tout. I really like the lines and proportions. 



I just don’t have it yet lol.

I am also obsessed with the Cityback coz I know I won’t be able to use that Plume everyday, if ever I have one. I’m often on my bike and I need a backpack. I don’t like carrying messenger-style bags when I’m on my bike.


----------



## diane278

allanrvj said:


> My most favorite bag is the Plume Fourre-Tout. I really like the lines and proportions.
> View attachment 4167511
> View attachment 4167512
> 
> I just don’t have it yet lol.
> 
> I am also obsessed with the Cityback coz I know I won’t be able to use that Plume everyday, if ever I have one. I’m often on my bike and I need a backpack. I don’t like carrying messenger-style bags when I’m on my bike.



That photo of the Plume looks stunning being carried by that gloved hand.....all that smooth leather together. And is that leather on the edge of the coat sleeve?


----------



## allanrvj

diane278 said:


> That photo of the Plume looks stunning being carried by that gloved hand.....all that smooth leather together. And is that leather on the edge of the coat sleeve?


I did not even notice the leather edge but yeah, I think it is.


----------



## Tony Yang

Just curious, has anyone seen a Kelly Depeche in croc before?


----------



## allanrvj

Tony Yang said:


> Just curious, has anyone seen a Kelly Depeche in croc before?


Personally, I haven't. But on pinterest and IG, I have.


----------



## PJW5813

they look pretty dam good


----------



## Prada Prince

[Sea]horsing around with my Birkin...


----------



## okiern1981

Prada Prince said:


> [Sea]horsing around with my Birkin...
> 
> View attachment 4168154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168155



Lurve the shirt!


----------



## Prada Prince

okiern1981 said:


> Lurve the shirt!



Thank you!


----------



## Tony Yang

allanrvj said:


> Personally, I haven't. But on pinterest and IG, I have.
> View attachment 4167895
> 
> View attachment 4167896



IG always has these super rare bags I never thought existed. I even saw a matte croc Shark Bolide (yes in exotic croc) on insta before!


----------



## Louis74

Liberté said:


> @Louis74 Have you seen any modelling pictures  men wearing Halzan?



I haven’t, but I find that bag to be a strong unisex contender in the H lineup. It may be a bit small in size 31 for me though. Too bad H does not offer it in a larger size.


----------



## allanrvj

Tony Yang said:


> IG always has these super rare bags I never thought existed. I even saw a matte croc Shark Bolide (yes in exotic croc) on insta before!


Yeah I saw that. The proportions look a bit off, though. It doesn't look like the standard 45 used for the Shark Bolide.  Looks more like a Bolide 31. But the poster said he got it via SO so who am I to judge.


----------



## Tony Yang

allanrvj said:


> Yeah I saw that. The proportions look a bit off, though. It doesn't look like the standard 45 used for the Shark Bolide.  Looks more like a Bolide 31. But the poster said he got it via SO so who am I to judge.



Yea...also when I see these super rare one-off bags I question if they are authentic or not lol


----------



## bagidiotic

Tony Yang said:


> IG always has these super rare bags I never thought existed. I even saw a matte croc Shark Bolide (yes in exotic croc) on insta before!


Lots of fake and replica  nonsense too


----------



## allanrvj

There is a new edition of SaD (Light?) with a leather-covered lock. I wonder if it comes in leathers other than epsom.



(Pic from a reseller)


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> There is a new edition of SaD (Light?) with a leather-covered lock. I wonder if it comes in leathers other than epsom.
> View attachment 4168967
> View attachment 4168968
> 
> (Pic from a reseller)



I was shown this version in Bleu Nuit Togo, alongside my Noir Togo Brushed Palladium.

For me I liked that the brushed hardware was distinctive without being too showy, whilst the inlaid leather made the lock disappear, which I felt detracted from the design. If I needed any further convincing, the inlaid leather is more expensive!!

I will add that the craftsmanship is incredible on the lock, with the leather sitting flush with the hardware rim. I presume the hardware has a section ‘subtracted’ that the leather sits in.


----------



## wma

allanrvj said:


> There is a new edition of SaD (Light?) with a leather-covered lock. I wonder if it comes in leathers other than epsom.
> View attachment 4168967
> View attachment 4168968
> 
> (Pic from a reseller)


I saw this particular version on the UK website when I first ran across the SaD Light earlier this year. I haven't seen it on any other Hermès country sites or in my local shop. I've seen Epsom and Togo as available leathers and it seems hardware is either polished, brushed, or brushed with the leather insert (to match the briefcase).


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> I was shown this version in Bleu Nuit Togo, alongside my Noir Togo Brushed Palladium.
> 
> For me I liked that the brushed hardware was distinctive without being too showy, whilst the inlaid leather made the lock disappear, which I felt detracted from the design. If I needed any further convincing, the inlaid leather is more expensive!!
> 
> I will add that the craftsmanship is incredible on the lock, with the leather sitting flush with the hardware rim. I presume the hardware has a section ‘subtracted’ that the leather sits in.


Oh wow. How much more expensive, if I may ask? I actually like this direction of H where they seem to obliterate any sign of branding on new bags for men.


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> Oh wow. How much more expensive, if I may ask? I actually like this direction of H where they seem to obliterate any sign of branding on new bags for men.



If i remember correctly it was about £800 more than my Togo/Brushed, about £5,300 I think. Obviously Epsom version would be slightly cheaper.

I screen grabbed a couple shots of a noir Epsom with leather hardware when it was on the website, will upload when I get home if that helps at all?


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> If i remember correctly it was about £800 more than my Togo/Brushed, about £5,300 I think. Obviously Epsom version would be slightly cheaper.
> 
> I screen grabbed a couple shots of a noir Epsom with leather hardware when it was on the website, will upload when I get home if that helps at all?


My god. What an outrageous price difference with just a simple change. lol
Sure!


----------



## allanrvj

wma said:


> I saw this particular version on the UK website when I first ran across the SaD Light earlier this year. I haven't seen it on any other Hermès country sites or in my local shop. I've seen Epsom and Togo as available leathers and it seems hardware is either polished, brushed, or brushed with the leather insert (to match the briefcase).


I should check the UK site more often. The mainland EU countries seem to show the same stuff.


----------



## wma

FreddieMac said:


> If i remember correctly it was about £800 more than my Togo/Brushed, about £5,300 I think. Obviously Epsom version would be slightly cheaper.
> 
> I screen grabbed a couple shots of a noir Epsom with leather hardware when it was on the website, will upload when I get home if that helps at all?


Here is the link: https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/sac-a-depeches-light-1-37-briefcase-H074256CB89/

Just make sure you don't click on the "Continue Shopping" link. Just click anywhere else and it will keep the page rather than redirect so you can see the details.


----------



## FreddieMac

wma said:


> Here is the link: https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/sac-a-depeches-light-1-37-briefcase-H074256CB89/
> 
> Just make sure you don't click on the "Continue Shopping" link. Just click anywhere else and it will keep the page rather than redirect so you can see the details.



Clever! I didn’t realise product pages stayed even after they sold.

I don’t recall if the one I saw in the boutique was brushed with leather or polished, but sure more of these will keep appearing, it’s still a relatively new model.


----------



## allanrvj

wma said:


> Here is the link: https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/sac-a-depeches-light-1-37-briefcase-H074256CB89/
> 
> Just make sure you don't click on the "Continue Shopping" link. Just click anywhere else and it will keep the page rather than redirect so you can see the details.


The interior is gorgeous. Wow.


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> The interior is gorgeous. Wow.



Other than inner edges of the gusset, all lined - exterior leather on rear of flap, chèvre on remainder.


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Other than inner edges of the gusset, all lined - exterior leather on rear of flap, chèvre on remainder.


So luxe. I  it.


----------



## averagejoe

allanrvj said:


> There is a new edition of SaD (Light?) with a leather-covered lock. I wonder if it comes in leathers other than epsom.
> View attachment 4168967
> View attachment 4168968
> 
> (Pic from a reseller)


I love this version!


----------



## allanrvj

averagejoe said:


> I love this version!


More pics from the link above. Click anywhere other than "Continue shopping"


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

allanrvj said:


> There is a new edition of SaD (Light?) with a leather-covered lock. I wonder if it comes in leathers other than epsom.
> View attachment 4168967
> View attachment 4168968
> 
> (Pic from a reseller)



It is beautiful; however, i prefer the SaD Light in Togo without the leather on the lock. I love the contrast between the lock and the leather.


----------



## allanrvj

Hey @Liberté , the bag you wanted is back on CS 
https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...llon-clemence-and-natural-leather-352878.html


----------



## Liberté

allanrvj said:


> Hey @Liberté , the bag you wanted is back on CS
> https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...llon-clemence-and-natural-leather-352878.html
> View attachment 4169509



thank you so much! does the stamp mean it's from the sales...? That doesn't sound right, but I'm not sure what the stamp below the hermes stamp would mean otherwise. I don't think the bag is from 1963...

I thought they removed leather bags from the H sales before this bag was released but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Lostinlondon

Liberté said:


> thank you so much! does the stamp mean it's from the sales...? That doesn't sound right, but I'm not sure what the stamp below the hermes stamp would mean otherwise. I don't think the bag is from 1963...
> 
> I thought they removed leather bags from the H sales before this bag was made but maybe I'm wrong.


My understanding is that the S followed by a number denotes a staff sale. The digits refer to their payroll number.


----------



## allanrvj

Liberté said:


> thank you so much! does the stamp mean it's from the sales...? That doesn't sound right, but I'm not sure what the stamp below the hermes stamp would mean otherwise. I don't think the bag is from 1963...
> 
> I thought they removed leather bags from the H sales before this bag was released but maybe I'm wrong.


what *LostInLondon* said above  I didn't even know what the number meant but yeah, S means staff sale.


----------



## Liberté

Thanks. I had a look around the forum for info on these bags, seems like they may be more difficult to take to the spa and such? hmmm...


----------



## Louis74

Unboxing my new Serviette 57 in bleu indigo epsom leather. I love the simple, retro design (very mid-century IMO)


----------



## allanrvj

Louis74 said:


> Unboxing my new Serviette 57 in bleu indigo epsom leather. I love the simple, retro design (very mid-century IMO)


so cute! more pictures please!


----------



## allanrvj

Liberté said:


> Thanks. I had a look around the forum for info on these bags, seems like they may be more difficult to take to the spa and such? hmmm...


H would still continue to spa bags that were bought as sale items, unless their policy changed. It's the shooting star stamp that can't be sent to the spa, I think.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Louis74 said:


> Unboxing my new Serviette 57 in bleu indigo epsom leather. I love the simple, retro design (very mid-century IMO)


Beautiful!!! Would love some more pictures! Does it hold much more than a laptop?


----------



## diane278

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Beautiful!!! Would love some more pictures!


+1


----------



## Louis74

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Beautiful!!! Would love some more pictures! Does it hold much more than a laptop?



I will try to get more pictures. I don't carry a laptop in it, only an iPad and there is enough room in it for my iPad, iPhone, wallet, keys, a notebook and a pen. My old 13" MacBook Pro laptop (circa 2012) fills the Serviette almost completely. The newer MacBook Pro (2017) is much thinner and leaves enough room for extras. But if one needs more room, the Serviette 57 also comes in "Plus" size (1.6" thick instead of 1").


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Tomorrow’s bag, wallet, and belt. 

Bag: Hermès Etriviere II Meeting 38 in Noir Fjord and Hunter Calfskin

Wallet: Hermès MC2 Copernic in Matte Black Alligator 

Belt: Hermès Etriviere in Etain Clemence


----------



## PJW5813

allanrvj said:


> H would still continue to spa bags that were bought as sale items, unless their policy changed. It's the shooting star stamp that can't be sent to the spa, I think.



As I understand it:
S on its own would be a leather item from an open Sale in Paris or NY?
S followed by a number would be a leather item sold to an employee - resale not really approved of
Spa available to both

re post 9354
I'm really surprised and disappointed that the CollectorsSquare description skates over and
does not address the S stamp.  Badly done; badly done indeed.
It looks perfectly legible to me in the picture.

Shooting Star denotes an item made by an artisan for personal use, therefore likely to be of the highest quality.
Similarly selling-on not approved of.
However because it should be owned by the artisan who made it, the artisan would be able to maintain or repair the bag him or herself, therefore the Hermes Spa services would not be needed.
BUT as in all thing Hermes there are no rules set in stone.
Somewhere on here there are posts indicating that Shooting Star bags can get accepted for spa, but that is not the expected norm.

semper caveat emptor


----------



## Liberté

PJW5813 said:


> re post 9354
> I'm really surprised and disappointed that the CollectorsSquare description skates over and
> does not address the S stamp.  Badly done; badly done indeed.
> It looks perfectly legible to me in the picture.
> 
> 
> semper caveat emptor



They did answer my question within 24 hour which is not bad, confirming it means it was bought on the sales. I don't think they can say much else, especially about hermes policy.  I would usually not consider bags with initials and this stamp is pretty big, but it doesn't show up then the bag is closed I guess.


----------



## allanrvj

Liberté said:


> They did answer my question within 24 hour which is not bad, confirming it means it was bought on the sales. I don't think they can say much else, especially about hermes policy.  I would usually not consider bags with initials and this stamp is pretty big, but it doesn't show up then the bag is closed I guess.


I don't mind initials that much. There used to be a bag at CS that I really liked and had a big SR in front. I thought I'd just get it and pretend it's from Salman Rushdie 


I've seen it in person and I was waiting for the price to go down because at its condition, I thought it should be lower than €1500. Until it got sold. Oh well. Whatever


----------



## PJW5813

Liberté said:


> They did answer my question within 24 hour which is not bad, confirming it means it was bought on the sales. I don't think they can say much else, especially about hermes policy.  I would usually not consider bags with initials and this stamp is pretty big, but it doesn't show up then the bag is closed I guess.



That's fair enough.  My point was that a company like CS with pretentious to being reputable and trustworthy should have commented upon it in the description, rather than leaving it to an eagle-eyed purchaser to spot and question as you might do if it were, say, an eBay purchase.

It does show that you should never take anything for granted.

Nonetheless this seems to be a desirable piece.


----------



## allanrvj

This guy and his Bolides




@royalmomissuperstylist


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Handy if you need to hide a dead body. Way too big for practical use


----------



## Tony Yang

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Handy if you need to hide a dead body. Way too big for practical use



I use the 45 bolide every time I'm traveling. It's the perfect weekend bag. longer vacays I just bring a roller. 

Now if you're talking about everyday use....not really practical, sames goes for the HAC in 40,45, and 50.


----------



## Tony Yang

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Thank you. It is truly beautiful. I am still on the hunt for an exotic Calvi in a dark blue or dark neutral color.
> 
> I’m trying to post the interior; however, it is putting a link in the post that says it requires permission to view the picture. I will try again.



Here's a Calvi in dark blue alligator: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/calvi-card-holder-H063747CK7L/

Personally I’ve been hunting for a Hermes Bearn Compact in matte dark any color but there’s none in NA so far. They are so insanely rare in alligator.

Here’s one I already own and my Copernic for size reference:


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Tony Yang said:


> Here's a Calvi in dark blue alligator: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/calvi-card-holder-H063747CK7L/
> 
> Personally I’ve been hunting for a Hermes Bearn Compact in matte dark any color but there’s none in NA so far. They are so insanely rare in alligator.
> 
> Here’s one I already own and my Copernic for size reference:
> View attachment 4171175
> View attachment 4171176
> View attachment 4171177



Thanks so much!!! I want it but it is a very hefty price for a Calvi!


----------



## J.T.

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Thanks so much!!! I want it but it is a very hefty price for a Calvi!



Beautiful piece! but agree that price is ridiculous.

It is a far too basic, fairly simple design, to justify such a high price imho.
You can get a custom SO exotic card holder from BV for that price.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

J.T. said:


> Beautiful piece! but agree that price is ridiculous.
> 
> It is a far too basic, fairly simple design, to justify such a high price imho.
> You can get a custom SO exotic card holder from BV for that price.



Well what i do not understand is an Exotic Copernic is around 2.5 times higher in price then a normal Copernic. The Calvi is around 9 times higher.


----------



## qubed

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Well what i do not understand is an Exotic Copernic is around 2.5 times higher in price then a normal Copernic. The Calvi is around 9 times higher.



Exotics just have a base price. Regardless if it’s a calvi, copernic, or euclide it a requires a whole alligator hide.


----------



## PJW5813

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Well what i do not understand is an Exotic Copernic is around 2.5 times higher in price then a normal Copernic. The Calvi is around 9 times higher.



I quite agree
If anyone were think it might be a nice entry level exotic, that would be a mistake.  For so little (all things are relative) more, you have the Copernic MC2; much more useful and much more skilled workmanship.
It would be a desirable  'money no object' piece for someone who already has other exotic bags or slgs.

_Regardless if it’s a calvi, copernic, or euclide it a requires a whole alligator hide._

If this is really so, and somehow I think it could be, because it uses that central belly part, it does make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## J.T.

PJW5813 said:


> I quite agree
> If anyone were think it might be a nice entry level exotic, that would be a mistake.  For so little (all things are relative) more, you have the Copernic MC2; much more useful and much more skilled workmanship.
> It would be a desirable  'money no object' piece for someone who already has other exotic bags or slgs.
> 
> _Regardless if it’s a calvi, copernic, or euclide it a requires a whole alligator hide._
> 
> If this is really so, and somehow I think it could be, because it uses that central belly part, it does make me feel uncomfortable.



You make a good point. I actually thought it was like any other SLG and bag charms usually made from scrap leather from bigger bags/goods, but I am certainly no expert on the topic.  However, however I share your concern if it is true that it’s one hide per exotic SLG. Also extremely wasteful from a managing your resources POV so I simply cannot imagine them just scrapping the rest of the hide. Then the rest of it must be used for handles or fringes or god knows what it sold on to other work shops?


----------



## Yoshi1296

allanrvj said:


> Sartorial Phil being cute with his Kelly Dépêche
> View attachment 4165797
> 
> @sartorialphil



I have the biggest crush on him hahhaahaha


----------



## allanrvj

Yoshi1296 said:


> I have the biggest crush on him hahhaahaha


I like his voice. I love it when he says “buttons” lol


----------



## allanrvj

J.T. said:


> You make a good point. I actually thought it was like any other SLG and bag charms usually made from scrap leather from bigger bags/goods, but I am certainly no expert on the topic.  However, however I share your concern if it is true that it’s one hide per exotic SLG. Also extremely wasteful from a managing your resources POV so I simply cannot imagine them just scrapping the rest of the hide. Then the rest of it must be used for handles or fringes or god knows what it sold on to other work shops?


This is why there’s Petit H and some Touch bags (the one with exotic parts and the rest regular leather), to upcycle the scraps


----------



## Tony Yang

Yep, I can confirm that Calvi exotic does use one entire hide since it’s cut vertically.

Hermes is very much luxury by wastefulness, but at least you get the best hides and the best cut.

It’s why their exotic belts are so expensive (that and the name). Most exotic belts from other brands cut multiple horizontal cuts and piece together these cuts for a belt. You can get 4 to 8 yields depending on the hide. With Hermes they have one large hide (expensive) and cut vertically in one piece which yields at most 1 to 2 cuts. And they use Porosus croc (more expensive than alligator) for their belts.

Same with their wallets, other brands cut horizontally getting more yields for the hide, but not Hermes. They do the vertical cut basically using the prime part of the belly hide, even the Calvi is this cut.


----------



## qubed

These hides for SLGs are actually quite small. They’re basically baby alligators. 

That being said, it doesn’t necessarily mean the rest of hide goes to waste. Bigger bags require lots of small pieces (handles, locks, etc). I’m assuming that the remnants can be used for that. 

And then the Petit H stuff too.


----------



## allanrvj

Guys, fess up. Who bought the Calvi?


----------



## PJW5813

I had a bespoke alli watch strap made at a French atelier and I was shown some skins and - there was a choice of which scale formation I preferred, hence the area to be used.  I had a passing thought that surely they would get more than that from one skin, but how could they because such a limited area was suitable.

and yes, I know, I'm prejudiced in favour of digital
so I don't aspire to precision Swiss timepieces - fortunately


----------



## Liberté

Care to share which atelier? That's a beautiful color! 

What I love the most about going to ateliers... Getting the full choice of leathers, materials and most colors, as well as talking to the craftsman and being involved in the process. Somtimes they have truly exotic skins as well, like hippo or elephant! :X


----------



## allanrvj

This guy and his rainbow ️‍ ️‍ ️‍ 



@poplv


----------



## NateSelwyn25

allanrvj said:


> This guy and his rainbow ️‍ ️‍ ️‍
> View attachment 4172358
> 
> 
> @poplv


*brain and wallet explodes* Simply amazing, but no purple!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

allanrvj said:


> Guys, fess up. Who bought the Calvi?
> View attachment 4171782



Guilty [emoji1327]‍♂️

Even though the price is insane, i am a collector and feel i wanted to add this to my collection. Also it was my ideal color!


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Guilty [emoji1327]‍♂️
> 
> Even though the price is insane, i am a collector and feel i wanted to add this to my collection. Also it was my ideal color!


You're living up to your username. Well done!


----------



## CartierLVer

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Guilty [emoji1327]‍♂️
> 
> Even though the price is insane, i am a collector and feel i wanted to add this to my collection. Also it was my ideal color!



Please do an unboxing when you receive your item! TIA


----------



## PJW5813

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Guilty [emoji1327]‍♂️
> 
> Even though the price is insane, i am a collector and feel i wanted to add this to my collection. Also it was my ideal color!




Yes, but you do already have the (TDF) exotic Copernic to go with it.
It was kind of a no brainer for you; we knew you had to get it.


----------



## fatcat2523

1st time taking my new baby out with dressing it up 



Loving it to pieces


----------



## allanrvj

Gosh, this is so pretty. Very casual briefcase situation. I'm slowly getting obsessed with SaD Light 
https://www.hermes.com/ie/en/product/sac-a-depeches-light-1-37-briefcase-H074260CB88/


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

allanrvj said:


> Gosh, this is so pretty. Very casual briefcase situation. I'm slowly getting obsessed with SaD Light
> https://www.hermes.com/ie/en/product/sac-a-depeches-light-1-37-briefcase-H074260CB88/
> View attachment 4175123



I love it too! I don’t know if it would be spacious enough for me though. The Etriviere is double the depth of the bag. 4CM for SaD light vs 8CM for Etriviere.


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> I love it too! I don’t know if it would be spacious enough for me though. The Etriviere is double the depth of the bag. 4CM for SaD light vs 8CM for Etriviere.


yeah I guess it's good when one is just carrying keys, a book/newspaper, iPad, some documents


----------



## allanrvj

@alecmonopoly


----------



## csetcos

Hi guys!!! I need help. Do any of you have a C24? What are your thoughts? I was offered one in Bleu Izmir- one of my favorite H colors. I didn’t have this on my radar but I have a good friend who had her C strap modified so that she could carry her C crossbody. I thought that was a good idea. Pros and cons?


----------



## allanrvj

csetcos said:


> Hi guys!!! I need help. Do any of you have a C24? What are your thoughts? I was offered one in Bleu Izmir- one of my favorite H colors. I didn’t have this on my radar but I have a good friend who had her C strap modified so that she could carry her C crossbody. I thought that was a good idea. Pros and cons?


Both @footlocker and @pretty99 have C24s, I think. Maybe they can share their experiences.


----------



## PJW5813

I don't, but it did occur to me that  a large C could be a good bag for guy.
I doubt Hermes modified your friend's shoulder strap (not that you suggested the modification was by Hermes).
Any non-Hermes changes like that would mean that Hermes would refuse to work on it in the future.
This would also seriously affect its future value.


----------



## csetcos

allanrvj said:


> Both @footlocker and @pretty99 have C24s, I think. Maybe they can share their experiences.



Thank you!! Looking forward to hearing some thoughts from them!!



PJW5813 said:


> I don't, but it did occur to me that  a large C could be a good bag for guy.
> I doubt Hermes modified your friend's shoulder strap (not that you suggested the modification was by Hermes).
> Any non-Hermes changes like that would mean that Hermes would refuse to work on it in the future.
> This would also seriously affect its future value.



H did indeed modify my friend’s strap. There is a leather craftsman who works at this particular store (one of the largest stores in the US) and did the work himself.

He first looped a bolduc ribbon through the bag to determine length and then requested a strap with unfinished ends to be sent in that particular length. 

Once the strap was in, she brought her bag to the boutique where the old strap was snipped and the new strap was sewn on. This was a C18.


----------



## PJW5813

Apologies for getting that wrong.

That is good info to know.


----------



## csetcos

PJW5813 said:


> Apologies for getting that wrong.
> 
> That is good info to know.



I forgot to mention that the cost was around $500. The fact that H would do this is what is causing me to rethink the C24 in my life.


----------



## periogirl28

csetcos said:


> I forgot to mention that the cost was around $500. The fact that H would do this is what is causing me to rethink the C24 in my life.


Yes H can modify straps for the owner if it is deemed suitable. Some of my straps have been custom shortened for me, because the craftsperson knows me and can see the bags sit way too low. Enable, enable.


----------



## PJW5813

I suppose Hermes looks upon this as fitting rather than modifying.


----------



## periogirl28

PJW5813 said:


> I suppose Hermes looks upon this as fitting rather than modifying.


You could say that.


----------



## csetcos

periogirl28 said:


> Yes H can modify straps for the owner if it is deemed suitable. Some of my straps have been custom shortened for me, because the craftsperson knows me and can see the bags sit way too low. Enable, enable.



Thank you for sharing this! @periogirl28 [emoji8]


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

It has arrived!


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> It has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4177042
> View attachment 4177043
> View attachment 4177044


so pretty! congrats!


----------



## DoctorVuitton

Maybe I can start with the HERMES *VASAS* as my first bag? A messenger type bag designed like the HERMES CANVAS FOURRE-TOTE.

_***I don't see much information about the bag online, maybe some of you know? Thanks!_


----------



## CartierLVer

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> It has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4177042
> View attachment 4177043
> View attachment 4177044



OMFG. TDF! Awesome piece!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

CartierLVer said:


> OMFG. TDF! Awesome piece!



Thanks. I’m still having a little remorse about the price; however, i feel if i passed this up, i May never get it again. This was my ideal color too.


----------



## CartierLVer

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Thanks. I’m still having a little remorse about the price; however, i feel if i passed this up, i May never get it again. This was my ideal color too.



That is true! I want the blue electric matte gator that the IG user: Aferfind has! It is TDF!!!

Photo credit to: Aferfind



I asked my SA and she’s on the hunt for me ATM! Ugh


----------



## PJW5813

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Thanks. I’m still having a little remorse about the price; however, i feel if i passed this up, i May never get it again. This was my ideal color too.



That is a healthy response; there was a consensus that it was a lot of money for what it is. In a few months time you will just be pleased that you took the opportunity when you could. In a few years, you will rejoice in the money you saved buying it in 2018.

The trouble is that you have made me covet the MC2 Copernic.


----------



## PJW5813

CartierLVer said:


> That is true! I want the blue electric matte gator that the IG user: Aferfind has! It is TDF!!!
> 
> Photo credit to: Aferfind
> View attachment 4177818
> 
> 
> I asked my SA and she’s on the hunt for me ATM! Ugh


just an amazing colour in that skin.


----------



## allanrvj

This guy and his Kelly 40


@dr_dolce


----------



## fabuleux

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> It has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4177042
> View attachment 4177043
> View attachment 4177044


It looks great! Congrats!


----------



## fabuleux

PJW5813 said:


> In a few years, you will rejoice in the money you saved buying it in 2018.


TRUTH!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

PJW5813 said:


> That is a healthy response; there was a consensus that it was a lot of money for what it is. In a few months time you will just be pleased that you took the opportunity when you could. In a few years, you will rejoice in the money you saved buying it in 2018.
> 
> The trouble is that you have made me covet the MC2 Copernic.



Very good points. Thanks for the note. I actually don’t use my Copernic that much. I’ve really started to lean towards card holders and the Calvi is my favorite.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

CartierLVer said:


> That is true! I want the blue electric matte gator that the IG user: Aferfind has! It is TDF!!!
> 
> Photo credit to: Aferfind
> View attachment 4177818
> 
> 
> I asked my SA and she’s on the hunt for me ATM! Ugh



That’s a beautiful color. My only concern is how it will wear. Calvis tend to get a little beat up. That’s my main concern.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Preloved purchase, zip zap bifold!


----------



## CartierLVer

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> That’s a beautiful color. My only concern is how it will wear. Calvis tend to get a little beat up. That’s my main concern.



I have a calvi in epsom for several years and it has held up good so far for now! Hopefully with the exotic skin it will last a life time.


----------



## footlocker

H modified the shoulder strap length for my C24, but there is a limit - they did not extend the length for my bag for more than a few inches (I think more the merrier but they refused).  But getting a few more is better than nothing. 

I waited for 6 months for it (as the bag had to be sent back to Paris, and mine has exotic materials on it, so the application for CITES took long time).  I paid around USD600 for it.  FYI, the leather for my bag is black box.  I guess that’s why it was more expensive. 



csetcos said:


> Thank you!! Looking forward to hearing some thoughts from them!!
> 
> 
> 
> H did indeed modify my friend’s strap. There is a leather craftsman who works at this particular store (one of the largest stores in the US) and did the work himself.
> 
> He first looped a bolduc ribbon through the bag to determine length and then requested a strap with unfinished ends to be sent in that particular length.
> 
> Once the strap was in, she brought her bag to the boutique where the old strap was snipped and the new strap was sewn on. This was a C18.


----------



## csetcos

footlocker said:


> H modified the shoulder strap length for my C24, but there is a limit - they did not extend the length for my bag for more than a few inches (I think more the merrier but they refused).  But getting a few more is better than nothing.
> 
> I waited for 6 months for it (as the bag had to be sent back to Paris, and mine has exotic materials on it, so the application for CITES took long time).  I paid around USD600 for it.  FYI, the leather for my bag is black box.  I guess that’s why it was more expensive.



Thank you so much for sharing @footlocker!!! I went for it. Will post pics soon of my C24 Bleu Izmir!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> It has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4177042
> View attachment 4177043
> View attachment 4177044



this is so unbelievably stunning! Congrats!


----------



## allanrvj

Some pics of the Cabavertige in action 
	

		
			
		

		
	





And the Endless Road HAC




@ifeelcool


----------



## qubed

The Cabavertige is super thin. maybe it’s not for me then.


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> The Cabavertige is super thin. maybe it’s not for me then.


Maybe a Birkin is more suitable. Yesssss...


----------



## PJW5813

I do think 'endless road' is a work of art.
Does anyone know how many will be made?


----------



## qubed

allanrvj said:


> Maybe a Birkin is more suitable. Yesssss...



I'll honestly not a Birkin person at all. 

(I'll see myself out...)


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> I'll honestly not a Birkin person at all.
> 
> (I'll see myself out...)


Same, actually. I preferred the HAC but that didn’t work.


----------



## lulilu

PJW5813 said:


> I don't, but it did occur to me that  a large C could be a good bag for guy.
> I doubt Hermes modified your friend's shoulder strap (not that you suggested the modification was by Hermes).
> Any non-Hermes changes like that would mean that Hermes would refuse to work on it in the future.
> This would also seriously affect its future value.



H made me a new extra long strap for my tool box.  They used the leather and clip from the original strap and sewed a new canvas strap on it.  I can't remember the cost, but it wasn't much.  I did have to wait until the canvas came from Paris (it was done at Madison for me) but they said if they had a piece of the canvas webbing in stock they would have done it much more quickly.  As mentioned above, we used a piece of ribbon to measure how long I wanted it.


----------



## allanrvj

Sartorial Phil is pickin’ it up, pickin’ it up He’s lovin’, he’s livin’, so he’s turnin’ up


----------



## PJW5813

Sartorial Phil is selling an awful lot of unused gear


----------



## Yoshi1296

PJW5813 said:


> Sartorial Phil is selling an awful lot of unused gear



Is he really? I’m not surprised actually because he does buy A LOT of stuff I always think like “where does he fit all this?!?!?” Lmfao


----------



## allanrvj

Yoshi1296 said:


> Is he really? I’m not surprised actually because he does buy A LOT of stuff I always think like “where does he fit all this?!?!?” Lmfao


Agreed. When I asked him how's he liking the Cityback which has been with him for over a year, he said he hasn't even used it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

allanrvj said:


> Agreed. When I asked him how's he liking the Cityback which has been with him for over a year, he said he hasn't even used it.



OMG haha

To be honest I went on a crazy buying binge ((bought almost 30 designer bags over 6-7 months)) and I didn’t use like 80% of them. Sold them now for a loss but at least I made some money back and learned my lesson to be EXTRA careful.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

allanrvj said:


> Agreed. When I asked him how's he liking the Cityback which has been with him for over a year, he said he hasn't even used it.



I feel SartorialPhil is a true collector. I also feel Hermès is not one of his top brands. LV is for sure his favorite


----------



## Prada Prince

Photosynthesising with my Birkin 40...


----------



## aube

PJW5813 said:


> Sartorial Phil is selling an awful lot of unused gear


May I know in what platform is he selling them..?


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

aube said:


> May I know in what platform is he selling them..?



He posted videos on his YouTube I believe. Outside of that, not sure where he is selling them.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

I happened to come across this Sac A Depeche 38 in Fjord today. I had it authenticated by bababebi. She believes the color is Ebene. I snagged it. The seller said it has only been used one time and is basically brand new. Very excited! Fjord is my favorite leather and i wanted a Sac a Depeche in Brown. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
p


----------



## FreddieMac

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> I happened to come across this Sac A Depeche 38 in Fjord today. I had it authenticated by bababebi. She believes the color is Ebene. I snagged it. The seller said it has only been used one time and is basically brand new. Very excited! Fjord is my favorite leather and i wanted a Sac a Depeche in Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182574
> View attachment 4182575
> View attachment 4182576
> View attachment 4182577



Congratulations, looks as good as new, and will no doubt be bulletproof in Fjord!

Incidentally, I was in Barcelona last week and they had a SAD Light in Rouge H Epsom with full polished PHW.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

FreddieMac said:


> Congratulations, looks as good as new, and will no doubt be bulletproof in Fjord!
> 
> Incidentally, I was in Barcelona last week and they had a SAD Light in Rouge H Epsom with full polished PHW.


Thank you! I am very excited. I got it for a great deal. 

I absolutely love the SaD Light; however, it would be a little too small for what I carry on a daily basis.


----------



## PJW5813

Fjord is one of the H dream leathers - congratulations - well spotted


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> I happened to come across this Sac A Depeche 38 in Fjord today. I had it authenticated by bababebi. She believes the color is Ebene. I snagged it. The seller said it has only been used one time and is basically brand new. Very excited! Fjord is my favorite leather and i wanted a Sac a Depeche in Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182574
> View attachment 4182575
> View attachment 4182576
> View attachment 4182577


Wow
Fantastic deal 
Love love fjord 
Look at those veining


----------



## allanrvj

Bretman Rock showing off his Cinhetic Mini Wallet




And what it did to his bank account


----------



## fabuleux

allanrvj said:


> Bretman Rock showing off his Cinhetic Mini Wallet
> View attachment 4183165
> View attachment 4183166
> 
> 
> And what it did to his bank account
> View attachment 4183168


I had no idea this person existed. I had to look him up.


----------



## allanrvj

fabuleux said:


> I had no idea this person existed. I had to look him up.


He's pretty famous on instagram, youtube, and the beauty industry


----------



## Yoshi1296

allanrvj said:


> Bretman Rock showing off his Cinhetic Mini Wallet
> View attachment 4183165
> View attachment 4183166
> 
> 
> And what it did to his bank account
> View attachment 4183168





fabuleux said:


> I had no idea this person existed. I had to look him up.



He is a beauty guru. Although more comedy based but he is talented with makeup.



allanrvj said:


> He's pretty famous on instagram, youtube, and the beauty industry



Hahahaha love Bretman!! His videos are super funny!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> I happened to come across this Sac A Depeche 38 in Fjord today. I had it authenticated by bababebi. She believes the color is Ebene. I snagged it. The seller said it has only been used one time and is basically brand new. Very excited! Fjord is my favorite leather and i wanted a Sac a Depeche in Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182574
> View attachment 4182575
> View attachment 4182576
> View attachment 4182577



Wow congrats!


----------



## Redenkeew

fabuleux said:


> I had no idea this person existed. I had to look him up.



This post has never failed to make me laugh.


----------



## Ruxby

Hi guys!


----------



## allanrvj

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 4184585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys!


Hiiii! Cute evelyne! What’s the color?


----------



## Ruxby

allanrvj said:


> Hiiii! Cute evelyne! What’s the color?


thank you! It’s Malachite


----------



## fabuleux

Ruxby said:


> thank you! It’s Malachite


Gorgeous color.


----------



## csetcos

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> I happened to come across this Sac A Depeche 38 in Fjord today. I had it authenticated by bababebi. She believes the color is Ebene. I snagged it. The seller said it has only been used one time and is basically brand new. Very excited! Fjord is my favorite leather and i wanted a Sac a Depeche in Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182574
> View attachment 4182575
> View attachment 4182576
> View attachment 4182577



Gorgeous veining!! Congrats!!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

csetcos said:


> Gorgeous veining!! Congrats!!



Thank you!!! [emoji4]


----------



## allanrvj

Cute guy with his HAC




@gonghivesalon24


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

I have been wanting a CitySlide Cross PM (bumbag/ fanny pack) for quite a while and am going to start hunting for one. 

Does anyone know if they are still being made? Also, does anyone know the price of the PM (the smaller version)?


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> I have been wanting a CitySlide Cross PM (bumbag/ fanny pack) for quite a while and am going to start hunting for one.
> 
> Does anyone know if they are still being made? Also, does anyone know the price of the PM (the smaller version)?


They are still being made. In fact, it will come in the Endless Road theme for AW18


And for SS19 it will come in these colors


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

allanrvj said:


> They are still being made. In fact, it will come in the Endless Road theme for AW18
> View attachment 4187722
> 
> And for SS19 it will come in these colors
> View attachment 4187729
> View attachment 4187730



Thanks! I think i want a navy or plomb.


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Thanks! I think i want a navy or plomb.


Plomb is a classic. Meanwhile, the Australian website has it in kaki and bleu indigo with that robot spider


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

allanrvj said:


> Plomb is a classic. Meanwhile, the Australian website has it in kaki and bleu indigo with that robot spider
> View attachment 4187783
> View attachment 4187784



I do not understand that robot spider. Is it just me? I think it takes away from the beautiful leather


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> I do not understand that robot spider. Is it just me? I think it takes away from the beautiful leather


I like it in kaki because it's more visible there. The spider makes it whimsical, which is very H


----------



## qubed

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> I do not understand that robot spider. Is it just me? I think it takes away from the beautiful leather



I like it on the Calvi, because it's small and takes up the whole side of the piece. But it's just awkwardly placed on the bumbag, kind of like it's an afterthought. Plus, it's a huge commitment for $5000+


----------



## Tony Yang

qubed said:


> I like it on the Calvi, because it's small and takes up the whole side of the piece. But it's just awkwardly placed on the bumbag, kind of like it's an afterthought. Plus, it's a huge commitment for $5000+



I actually don't like it on the Calvi because it's just an imprint. On the Cityslide there's a lot more work put into it which I can appreciate it (stitching, cutting, what makes Hermes Hermes). To each there own I guess.

I actually quite like the Cityslide robot spider on the green color. Looks slightly military. Additionally for those that don't know the robot spider is a reference to Japanese pop culture, specifically "Ghost in the Shell" 's Tachikoma.


----------



## csshopper

The Cityslide is featured in Hermes' ad in today's New York Times Mens Fashion Magazine.


----------



## Tony Yang

csshopper said:


> The Cityslide is featured in Hermes' ad in today's New York Times Mens Fashion Magazine.



Oh! is there a photo? 

Anyone know if the Cityslide (larger version, like the ones with Robot Spider) can fit a 13" macbook pro?


----------



## Ulf

Tony Yang said:


> Oh! is there a photo?
> 
> Anyone know if the Cityslide (larger version, like the ones with Robot Spider) can fit a 13" macbook pro?


Not a chance.


----------



## qubed

Tony Yang said:


> Oh! is there a photo?
> 
> Anyone know if the Cityslide (larger version, like the ones with Robot Spider) can fit a 13" macbook pro?



I assume you're talking about the Belt Bag, but the Cityslide Messenger definitely can. I have it and put my 13" macbook pro in it.


----------



## allanrvj

Tony Yang said:


> Oh! is there a photo?
> 
> Anyone know if the Cityslide (larger version, like the ones with Robot Spider) can fit a 13" macbook pro?


I don't think so


----------



## csshopper

Tony Yang said:


> Oh! is there a photo?
> 
> Anyone know if the Cityslide (larger version, like the ones with Robot Spider) can fit a 13" macbook pro?


----------



## allanrvj

Black Birkin



@yoshimasa_hoshiba


----------



## Yoshi1296

allanrvj said:


> Black Birkin
> View attachment 4189378
> 
> 
> @yoshimasa_hoshiba



OMG thats exactly the look I'm going for


----------



## allanrvj

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG thats exactly the look I'm going for


Fortunately, black birkins are easy to find (there's at least one at WTS right now). Go!


----------



## Yoshi1296

allanrvj said:


> Fortunately, black birkins are easy to find (there's at least one at WTS right now). Go!



UGGHGHGHGHG I'm at work  
That would be a dream come true though, thanks!


----------



## Tony Yang

allanrvj said:


> Fortunately, black birkins are easy to find (there's at least one at WTS right now). Go!



Literally found at least 15 black birkins  just googling lol. Now if you're looking for the SO Black Birkin or Sellier....that might be quite a bit harder.


----------



## allanrvj

Yoshi1296 said:


> UGGHGHGHGHG I'm at work
> That would be a dream come true though, thanks!


I tagged you in the listings. You can look at them later, or whenever


----------



## Yoshi1296

Tony Yang said:


> Literally found at least 15 black birkins  just googling lol. Now if you're looking for the SO Black Birkin or Sellier....that might be quite a bit harder.



Yeah those are definitely harder!



allanrvj said:


> I tagged you in the listings. You can look at them later, or whenever



Thanks! How do I view them? I can't seem to find where you tagged me.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Colorful is nice [emoji813]️[emoji520][emoji519][emoji530][emoji521][emoji522][emoji525][emoji524][emoji526][emoji528][emoji6]


----------



## FreddieMac

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Colorful is nice [emoji813]️[emoji520][emoji519][emoji530][emoji521][emoji522][emoji525][emoji524][emoji526][emoji528][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194369





What a beautiful collection!

Do you mind sharing the sizes, B40 and K 35?


----------



## FreddieMac

SaD Light in Gold Epsom on Europe.com! Lots of colours for these showing up now.


----------



## allanrvj

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Colorful is nice [emoji813]️[emoji520][emoji519][emoji530][emoji521][emoji522][emoji525][emoji524][emoji526][emoji528][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194369


Me, I want to know the size of that Constance


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> SaD Light in Gold Epsom on Europe.com! Lots of colours for these showing up now.


I'm squinting my eyes to trick myself into seeing it as barenia than epsom


----------



## qubed

allanrvj said:


> I'm squinting my eyes to trick myself into seeing it as barenia than epsom



H.com is so deceiving. You see that fauve-ish color and see the contrast white stitching, get your hopes up – only to click through and be disappointed. 

Every. Single. Time.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

FreddieMac said:


> What a beautiful collection!
> 
> Do you mind sharing the sizes, B40 and K 35?



The Birkin and the Kelly they are both size 35. The Constance is 24. [emoji3]


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

allanrvj said:


> Me, I want to know the size of that Constance



The Constance is size 24 in an Epsom leather In Rouge Casaque.


----------



## J.T.

Hi guys,

I am looking for a notebook cover A5 size for work.

been eyeing the Ulysse cover but unsure about the sizing and I can also see that there are multiple versions. Neo?

Any one here have it/ use it for work? 

My biggest issue would be that it does not have a hoop for storing a pen and also whether I will get annoyed in the long run having to buy Hermes fillers?

(I know this is an Hermes thread, but if you have any alternatives to suggest I am always interested in hearing it 

Thanks


----------



## FreddieMac

O


qubed said:


> H.com is so deceiving. You see that fauve-ish color and see the contrast white stitching, get your hopes up – only to click through and be disappointed.
> 
> Every. Single. Time.



Oh my! I would SO double dip for barenia!!!


----------



## allanrvj

J.T. said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking for a notebook cover A5 size for work.
> 
> been eyeing the Ulysse cover but unsure about the sizing and I can also see that there are multiple versions. Neo?
> 
> Any one here have it/ use it for work?
> 
> My biggest issue would be that it does not have a hoop for storing a pen and also whether I will get annoyed in the long run having to buy Hermes fillers?
> 
> (I know this is an Hermes thread, but if you have any alternatives to suggest I am always interested in hearing it
> 
> Thanks


I googled what size is A5 and I think the notebook and cover I bought is almost the same size. This one:
https://www.waremakers.com/gb/shop/home-office/stationery/penloop-notebook-in-russia-kip

It's not Hermès but it uses the same leather that H uses for Volynka (Trust, I did my research, with the help of others) .  It also smells really good, very close to Chanel's Cuir de Russie.


----------



## J.T.

allanrvj said:


> I googled what size is A5 and I think the notebook and cover I bought is almost the same size. This one:
> https://www.waremakers.com/gb/shop/home-office/stationery/penloop-notebook-in-russia-kip
> 
> It's not Hermès but it uses the same leather that H uses for Volynka (Trust, I did my research, with the help of others) .  It also smells really good, very close to Chanel's Cuir de Russie.



Thanks for the tip. Love the burnished leather look!! 
I am missing a clasp though to keep it closed (which is one of the appeals I find with the Ulysse). But a very nice notebook.


----------



## Meta

FreddieMac said:


> SaD Light in Gold Epsom on Europe.com! Lots of colours for these showing up now.


I thought I should mention that Sac a Depeche Light is also available for SO but in single color only. I don't have further details for now. It caught my eye to see the design available for order during the SO preview that my SA showed me. 



J.T. said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking for a notebook cover A5 size for work.
> 
> been eyeing the Ulysse cover but unsure about the sizing and I can also see that there are multiple versions. Neo?
> 
> Any one here have it/ use it for work?
> 
> My biggest issue would be that it does not have a hoop for storing a pen and also whether I will get annoyed in the long run having to buy Hermes fillers?
> 
> (I know this is an Hermes thread, but if you have any alternatives to suggest I am always interested in hearing it
> 
> Thanks


I believe the A5 size corresponds to Ulysse MM, which I have. I'm still using my original notepad but have also bought a Pukka Pad A5 refill that has tabs and dividers for future use e.g., here. Once you have the plastic piece from the original pad, you can replace or buy any refills so long as it fits. I use a pen that slots in neatly into the spiral binding of the notepad. 

There are plenty of threads here on the forum about the Ulysse that you might find helpful:
Everything about Ulysse Sizes, Colors, Leathers, Inserts/Refills 
Hermes Ulysse Notebooks - Refills?


----------



## allanrvj

J.T. said:


> Thanks for the tip. Love the burnished leather look!!
> I am missing a clasp though to keep it closed (which is one of the appeals I find with the Ulysse). But a very nice notebook.


The notebook has loops on each flap so when you put the pen in both loops, the notebook keeps closed


----------



## J.T.

allanrvj said:


> The notebook has loops on each flap so when you put the pen in both loops, the notebook keeps closed



That’s so clever. Completely missed that!


----------



## J.T.

weN84 said:


> I thought I should mention that Sac a Depeche Light is also available for SO but in single color only. I don't have further details for now. It caught my eye to see the design available for order during the SO preview that my SA showed me.
> 
> 
> I believe the A5 size corresponds to Ulysse MM, which I have. I'm still using my original notepad but have also bought a Pukka Pad A5 refill that has tabs and dividers for future use e.g., here. Once you have the plastic piece from the original pad, you can replace or buy any refills so long as it fits. I use a pen that slots in neatly into the spiral binding of the notepad.
> 
> There are plenty of threads here on the forum about the Ulysse that you might find helpful:
> Everything about Ulysse Sizes, Colors, Leathers, Inserts/Refills
> Hermes Ulysse Notebooks - Refills?



Thank will check it out!


----------



## allanrvj

Great color of Steve Light, now available at H.com


----------



## wma

allanrvj said:


> Great color of Steve Light, now available at H.com
> View attachment 4197550


I was offered this bag about six weeks ago. I was actually disappointed by it. The bottom surface is actually tapered back to front like a wedge so the bag cannot sit flat in the vertical position. I looked at three different bags and the shapes matched each other but none of them had a bottom surface that looked remotely like the ones on the websites. I'm not sure why there is such a disconnect between product and photos. Perhaps with some use, the bottom might soften or stretch to a flatter surface but I wasn't going to spend that much money on a "maybe it will". Otherwise the bag is very nice and it would have been near perfect for a lighter duty messenger bag.


----------



## allanrvj

wma said:


> I was offered this bag about six weeks ago. I was actually disappointed by it. The bottom surface is actually tapered back to front like a wedge so the bag cannot sit flat in the vertical position. I looked at three different bags and the shapes matched each other but none of them had a bottom surface that looked remotely like the ones on the websites. I'm not sure why there is such a disconnect between product and photos. Perhaps with some use, the bottom might soften or stretch to a flatter surface but I wasn't going to spend that much money on a "maybe it will". Otherwise the bag is very nice and it would have been near perfect for a lighter duty messenger bag.


maybe it was deformed by storage


----------



## wma

J.T. said:


> Thank will check it out!



I also use a Ulysse MM and it is roughly A5 size. I use the Hermès inserts because I like the paper and it's one of the better papers for fountain pens but it is easy enough to attach the plastic connector to other notebooks. I don't generally clip pens in the notebook spiral because I don't want to scratch my pens or damage the clips but it does work well with less expensive pens which I don't care whether they get scratched or their clips get deformed over time.

The Neo version includes slip pockets on the front cover which can come in handy at the cost of weight, the front cover edges not matching the back cover edges because of the stitching on the front cover. I'm not a fan of the look of that stitching on Togo covers. I like the clean stitch-less look of the original Ulysse.

Another intriguing option is the EAZip: https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/eazip-book-cover-H074743CK7L/

Unfortunately, it does not have a snap closure that you are looking for but the pouch looks handy and it's designed as a cover for any standard A5 notebook.

There is also the Writing Set: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/writing-set-medium-model-H068992CK45/

This one is extra luxurious but not easy to find. It fits A5 notepads. I think you can fit your own but the Hermès ones are slimmer so it won't feel as bulky and you can fit two Hermès ones. They are also made of Box so they will scratch up (which is part of Box's charm) but not everyone likes that look.

I hope this helps.


----------



## wma

allanrvj said:


> maybe it was deformed by storage


That's what I had hoped for too but there didn't seem to be excess material to be able to let the bottom surface flatten. The front, back and bottom surfaces were quite taut. My SA also agreed with me that it looked designed that way after we had looked at three different bags that had just arrived from France. I think the bag looks very nice but it isn't as functional as I was hoping for. The wedge shape gives it a refined look when coupled with the tapered flap shape and the single front strap. I think it works for someone who dresses up more. I think a flat bottom shape would have given it a less refined and more utilitarian look (like the standard Steve that I love).


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

A bag i have never seen before was just posted to the US Website. Here are some pics. Seems pricey for a mainly canvas bag.....


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

wma said:


> That's what I had hoped for too but there didn't seem to be excess material to be able to let the bottom surface flatten. The front, back and bottom surfaces were quite taut. My SA also agreed with me that it looked designed that way after we had looked at three different bags that had just arrived from France. I think the bag looks very nice but it isn't as functional as I was hoping for. The wedge shape gives it a refined look when coupled with the tapered flap shape and the single front strap. I think it works for someone who dresses up more. I think a flat bottom shape would have given it a less refined and more utilitarian look (like the standard Steve that I love).



I have a Steve 35 and i have to make sure to stuff that thing pretty well when I am not using it. Otherwise it will tend to fall over when set down. I love the size of the Steve 35 and the functionality of all the pockets. 

The Steve Light is nice; however, it would be too small for me.


----------



## acrowcounted

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> A bag i have never seen before was just posted to the US Website. Here are some pics. Seems pricey for a mainly canvas bag.....
> 
> View attachment 4197816
> View attachment 4197817
> View attachment 4197818


Hmm. Hard to picture how large it is. The name makes me think it might be an overnight duffle type bag. I like the look of it for that purpose!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

acrowcounted said:


> Hmm. Hard to picture how large it is. The name makes me think it might be an overnight duffle type bag. I like the look of it for that purpose!



Yep, it is a duffle bag for overnight.


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> A bag i have never seen before was just posted to the US Website. Here are some pics. Seems pricey for a mainly canvas bag.....
> 
> View attachment 4197816
> View attachment 4197817
> View attachment 4197818


It appeared on the Spring 2018 runway and comes in other colors. Odd that it's only available now that it's already autumn.


----------



## tking03

Not a modeling pic because just received, but thought I'd share my new HAC 40 cm in bleu nuit with you guys.


----------



## allanrvj

tking03 said:


> Not a modeling pic because just received, but thought I'd share my new HAC 40 cm in bleu nuit with you guys.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## tking03

allanrvj said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks, Allan!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

tking03 said:


> Not a modeling pic because just received, but thought I'd share my new HAC 40 cm in bleu nuit with you guys.



Wow! Congrats! It is stunning!!


----------



## tking03

Thank you! Not sure what took me so long to join this forum as I’ve been reading it for years. It is nice not to hear “you paid what for that?!?” Just for fun, here’s my etriviere messenger riding shotgun! Had it for a while but just recently unboxed and began using.


----------



## allanrvj

Just found him on IG. Seems like a fun guy 






@ian_archives


----------



## tking03

allanrvj said:


> Just found him on IG. Seems like a fun guy
> View attachment 4199509
> View attachment 4199510
> View attachment 4199511
> View attachment 4199512
> 
> 
> @ian_archives


yaaasssa


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Just finished my Kelly Depeche SO appointment! Cannot wait!


----------



## Yoshi1296

allanrvj said:


> Just found him on IG. Seems like a fun guy
> View attachment 4199509
> View attachment 4199510
> View attachment 4199511
> View attachment 4199512
> 
> 
> @ian_archives



Omg I love him!! He’s also super hot lol


----------



## tking03

tking03 said:


> yaaasssa


Do you mind my asking what the price


Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Just finished my Kelly Depeche SO appointment! Cannot wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199680


I am so jealous.  I just placed an SO and this was not offered!!!


----------



## PJW5813

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Just finished my Kelly Depeche SO appointment! Cannot wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199680


That's a very nice box, but what did you choose?


----------



## allanrvj

Yoshi1296 said:


> Omg I love him!! He’s also super hot lol


He is, yeah


----------



## NateSelwyn25

allanrvj said:


> Just found him on IG. Seems like a fun guy
> View attachment 4199509
> View attachment 4199510
> View attachment 4199511
> View attachment 4199512
> 
> 
> @ian_archives



Oh lordy, is he single? And desperate? LOL!


----------



## allanrvj

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Oh lordy, is he single? And desperate? LOL!


You can try to slide into his DMs to find out


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

tking03 said:


> Do you mind my asking what the price
> 
> I am so jealous.  I just placed an SO and this was not offered!!!



Thanks. I decided to go with the Kelly Depeche 38 in Noir Togo with Bleu Nuit handle, arms, and clochette. The one thing i was disappointed about was i couldn’t do brushed HW! So i did normal palladium hw.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Thanks. I decided to go with the Kelly Depeche 38 in Noir Togo with Bleu Nuit handle, arms, and clochette. The one thing i was disappointed about was i couldn’t do brushed HW! So i did normal palladium hw.


Wasn't  aware Hermes did brushed hardwear period.


----------



## PJW5813

allanrvj said:


> Just found him on IG. Seems like a fun guy
> View attachment 4199509
> View attachment 4199510
> View attachment 4199511
> View attachment 4199512
> 
> 
> @ian_archives



The chain of comments about this guy might be harmless fun, but they are not appropriate.
It would be a good idea if Megs and Vlad tightened up


----------



## tking03

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Thanks. I decided to go with the Kelly Depeche 38 in Noir Togo with Bleu Nuit handle, arms, and clochette. The one thing i was disappointed about was i couldn’t do brushed HW! So i did normal palladium hw.


I'm dying for bleu electrique with GHW.  Congrats!!


----------



## csetcos

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Wasn't  aware Hermes did brushed hardwear period.



For invited clients of Hermes, that are chosen to do special orders, brushed hardware can be a configuration choice for Birkins and Kellys.


----------



## tking03

PJW5813 said:


> The chain of comments about this guy might be harmless fun, but they are not appropriate.
> It would be a good idea if Megs and Vlad tightened up





csetcos said:


> For invited clients of Hermes, that are chosen to do special orders, brushed hardware can be a configuration choice for Birkins and Kellys.


This is accurate re brushed GHW, although I'm not sure how long it's been happening.


----------



## csetcos

tking03 said:


> This is accurate re brushed GHW, although I'm not sure how long it's been happening.



Also brushed palladium hardware and permabrass are options in addition to the standard GHW and PHW.


----------



## tking03

csetcos said:


> Also brushed palladium hardware and permabrass are options in addition to the standard GHW and PHW.


Don't mean to drone on and on about the brushed HW, but they are offering it on a few other bags that are not B/K when special ordering according my SA.


----------



## FreddieMac

Sorry for posting this absolutely everywhere, but I'm just a tad excited to share my bleu encre baby! Also shown as a size comparison against my HAC 40.


----------



## tking03

FreddieMac said:


> Sorry for posting this absolutely everywhere, but I'm just a tad excited to share my bleu encre baby! Also shown as a size comparison against my HAC 40.
> 
> View attachment 4201358
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201361



You should be! That color tho!


----------



## TeeCee77

FreddieMac said:


> Sorry for posting this absolutely everywhere, but I'm just a tad excited to share my bleu encre baby! Also shown as a size comparison against my HAC 40.
> 
> View attachment 4201358
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201361



What a gorgeous bag! Love the color!


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Sorry for posting this absolutely everywhere, but I'm just a tad excited to share my bleu encre baby! Also shown as a size comparison against my HAC 40.
> 
> View attachment 4201358
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201361


I'm glad you remembered to post about your new treasure on this thread


----------



## Yoshi1296

FreddieMac said:


> Sorry for posting this absolutely everywhere, but I'm just a tad excited to share my bleu encre baby! Also shown as a size comparison against my HAC 40.
> 
> View attachment 4201358
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201361



Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## FreddieMac

tking03 said:


> You should be! That color tho!





TeeCee77 said:


> What a gorgeous bag! Love the color!





allanrvj said:


> I'm glad you remembered to post about your new treasure on this thread





Yoshi1296 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!!




Thank you all, thank you!!!


----------



## Lostinlondon

FreddieMac said:


> Thank you all, thank you!!!



Bleu Encre is such a stunning colour. I wish H had produced the VH Sellier Evie in that shade. 
Both bags are beautiful. I’m dangerously starting to like Bs and HACs...


----------



## FreddieMac

Lostinlondon said:


> Bleu Encre is such a stunning colour. I wish H had produced the VH Sellier Evie in that shade.
> Both bags are beautiful. I’m dangerously starting to like Bs and HACs...



Hurrah, you're finally starting to see the light . The warm, orange tinted B light!!!
I agree on the Evie Sellier front - they would do well to introduce encre and cypress into the line.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Keep posting it, Freddie, so I can keep being envious!


----------



## aube

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> He posted videos on his YouTube I believe. Outside of that, not sure where he is selling them.


Thanks


----------



## aube

allanrvj said:


> Plomb is a classic. Meanwhile, the Australian website has it in kaki and bleu indigo with that robot spider
> View attachment 4187783
> View attachment 4187784


The price is just ridiculous .. ;-P


----------



## fabuleux

FreddieMac said:


> Sorry for posting this absolutely everywhere, but I'm just a tad excited to share my bleu encre baby! Also shown as a size comparison against my HAC 40.
> 
> View attachment 4201358
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201361


Looking good together!!


----------



## Tony Yang

FreddieMac said:


> Sorry for posting this absolutely everywhere, but I'm just a tad excited to share my bleu encre baby! Also shown as a size comparison against my HAC 40.
> 
> View attachment 4201358
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201361



Looking at this....I rlly wish there was a bag with Birkin dimensions but HAC style and handles. Btw does Hermes still make HAC 45 anymore? 50 has the perfect dimensions in my opinion but it's too large.


----------



## allanrvj

Tony Yang said:


> Looking at this....I rlly wish there was a bag with Birkin dimensions but HAC style and handles. Btw does Hermes still make HAC 45 anymore? 50 has the perfect dimensions in my opinion but it's too large.


my friend and I have been talking about this since like a decade ago coz it's the most sensible thing to make. the birkin has flimsy and long handles, the HAC 40 (and bigger) is too tall with no pockets, a hybrid of the best of the two would be a really great idea. but I guess until H runs out of ideas, or the Birkin redesign ban is lifted from Horizon (or they think that idea doesn't count as a Birkin redesign and someone successfully requests it on Horizon), I don't think it's ever going to happen. 

P.S. no offense to Birkin and HAC owners. peace. love and light. etc.


----------



## FreddieMac

Tony Yang said:


> Looking at this....I rlly wish there was a bag with Birkin dimensions but HAC style and handles. Btw does Hermes still make HAC 45 anymore? 50 has the perfect dimensions in my opinion but it's too large.





allanrvj said:


> my friend and I have been talking about this since like a decade ago coz it's the most sensible thing to make. the birkin has flimsy and long handles, the HAC 40 (and bigger) is too tall with no pockets, a hybrid of the best of the two would be a really great idea. but I guess until H runs out of ideas, or the Birkin redesign ban is lifted from Horizon (or they think that idea doesn't count as a Birkin redesign and someone successfully requests it on Horizon), I don't think it's ever going to happen.
> 
> P.S. no offense to Birkin and HAC owners. peace. love and light. etc.



Totally agree with you both! I use my HAC as a day-to-day bag knowing full well it’s really a travel bag. It’s too tall and too deep, but I just love it’s look.

Forgive my ignorance and I know they are long since discontinued, but would the HAC 32 and 36 not fit this bill? Or were they vertical oriented B’s but otherwise with all of that hardware rather than the larger handles etc?

As I’m quite a skinny guy with narrow wrists and long legs, I find the proportions of the B’s smaller than 40 a little too ‘hand baggy’ on me. Please don’t think I mean that generally on others and judge them, it’s just how the proportions work for me.

As such Tony’s suggestion of a smaller proportioned HAC would be ideal to me - a little more ‘well built’ and masculine, but not quite so cavernous!!!


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> but would the HAC 32 and 36 not fit this bill? Or were they vertical oriented B’s but otherwise with all of that hardware rather than the larger handles etc?


the HAC 36 is nicely proportioned but it doesn't have the thick handles and those metal plate guides that the travel HACs have.


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> the HAC 36 is nicely proportioned but it doesn't have the thick handles and those metal plate guides that the travel HACs have.



Aha, thanks!

I must say the B40 hardware and lock all feel a little undersized for the bag in comparison, but then I guess they’re the same from the B35.


----------



## fatcat2523

tking03 said:


> Not a modeling pic because just received, but thought I'd share my new HAC 40 cm in bleu nuit with you guys.


Congratulation!!!


----------



## PJW5813

Tony Yang said:


> Looking at this....I rlly wish there was a bag with Birkin dimensions but HAC style and handles. Btw does Hermes still make HAC 45 anymore? 50 has the perfect dimensions in my opinion but it's too large.



Did you mean proportions? The taller height in relationship to the width?
I don't understand that the dimensions can be both perfect and too large.
FreddieMac's  photos do show how much larger the base plate is in the HAC style.
The width of the base plate on my HAC 45 is just under 25cm/10".
You do get used to it near your knees, but I only use it for short stays and grocery shopping.

An internal pocket would be useful.


----------



## allanrvj

@lofficiel.oc and his Kelly Danse


----------



## Tony Yang

PJW5813 said:


> Did you mean proportions? The taller height in relationship to the width?
> I don't understand that the dimensions can be both perfect and too large.
> FreddieMac's  photos do show how much larger the base plate is in the HAC style.
> The width of the base plate on my HAC 45 is just under 25cm/10".
> You do get used to it near your knees, but I only use it for short stays and grocery shopping.
> 
> An internal pocket would be useful.


Yep, i mean proportions, wish it all HACs smaller than 50 was more like the Birkin 40 or HAC 50 proportions instead of being a little "tall".


----------



## J.T.

wma said:


> I also use a Ulysse MM and it is roughly A5 size. I use the Hermès inserts because I like the paper and it's one of the better papers for fountain pens but it is easy enough to attach the plastic connector to other notebooks. I don't generally clip pens in the notebook spiral because I don't want to scratch my pens or damage the clips but it does work well with less expensive pens which I don't care whether they get scratched or their clips get deformed over time.
> 
> The Neo version includes slip pockets on the front cover which can come in handy at the cost of weight, the front cover edges not matching the back cover edges because of the stitching on the front cover. I'm not a fan of the look of that stitching on Togo covers. I like the clean stitch-less look of the original Ulysse.
> 
> Another intriguing option is the EAZip: https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/eazip-book-cover-H074743CK7L/
> 
> Unfortunately, it does not have a snap closure that you are looking for but the pouch looks handy and it's designed as a cover for any standard A5 notebook.
> 
> There is also the Writing Set: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/writing-set-medium-model-H068992CK45/
> 
> This one is extra luxurious but not easy to find. It fits A5 notepads. I think you can fit your own but the Hermès ones are slimmer so it won't feel as bulky and you can fit two Hermès ones. They are also made of Box so they will scratch up (which is part of Box's charm) but not everyone likes that look.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Helps a lot!

Wow, that writing set is stunning but so is the book cover.  Never seen these before.

While I do not own anything from Hermes in box, to me it’s the best looking leather (along with barenia). I love the vintage feel it exudes.

I had a look at the Ulysse neo in NY this weekend and preferred it over the regular model purely because of the pockets (would be useful for storing business cards)

But actually, I ended up buying a cover from another lesser know brand that I randomly found at Chelsea market.

My bf rightly pointed out that if I after a few months still want the Ulysse (or actually one of the covers you linked to) than I can still get it later 

Just like you , I would not like to scratch my pens and just bought a small leather case for my caran d’ache to go with the new cover I bought.

Thanks everyone for chiming in. 

I really appreciated all the advice!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Is anyone familiar with Vache Trekking leather? If so, what has your experience been? I don’t know much about it but am intrigued.


----------



## nats

J.T. said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking for a notebook cover A5 size for work.
> 
> been eyeing the Ulysse cover but unsure about the sizing and I can also see that there are multiple versions. Neo?
> 
> Any one here have it/ use it for work?
> 
> My biggest issue would be that it does not have a hoop for storing a pen and also whether I will get annoyed in the long run having to buy Hermes fillers?
> 
> (I know this is an Hermes thread, but if you have any alternatives to suggest I am always interested in hearing it
> 
> Thanks


Hey,
Not sure if you know but hermes actually has a a5 notebook cover. It’s call Eazip. It comes in evercolor and swift. It just came out not too long ago. I have both the Eazip in a5 and pm size. The pm is just slightly bigger than a6.


----------



## J.T.

nats said:


> Hey,
> Not sure if you know but hermes actually has a a5 notebook cover. It’s call Eazip. It comes in evercolor and swift. It just came out not too long ago. I have both the Eazip in a5 and pm size. The pm is just slightly bigger than a6.



Thanks nats!

I only just saw it when wma linked to it.
Have not seen this model in physical stores or the Danish online store.

What size notebook does it fit? (Thickness wise)


----------



## nats

J.T. said:


> Thanks nats!
> 
> I only just saw it when wma linked to it.
> Have not seen this model in physical stores or the Danish online store.
> 
> What size notebook does it fit? (Thickness wise)


The a5 one fits my Hobonichi (a Japanese journal that uses Tomoe River paper). The book size is W: 148 x H: 210 x T: 17 mm / W: 5.8" x H: 8.3" x T: 0.7". 
This is the absolute maximum thickness. I had to cut off 1mm on the cover to fit. But once both end pages go in, it fits like a tailor made glove.


----------



## allanrvj

Alec Monopoly and his HAC 40 (+ Michael Coste)


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> Alec Monopoly and his HAC 40 (+ Michael Coste)
> View attachment 4205861
> 
> View attachment 4205862



I do love the Colvert/Toile combo


----------



## belhomme

Just running some fall errands with my HSS B40! Loving this cool weather!


----------



## allanrvj

belhomme said:


> Just running some fall errands with my HSS B40! Loving this cool weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206822


care to share the specs of your beauty? plus more pics?


----------



## miah100

After 16 months of patiently waiting, I’m delighted to reveal my SO B40 in Epsom, Bleu Sapphire exterior with Malachite Chèvre interior and brushed hardware. Very much so worth the wait, all just in time for my birthday next week! Early birthday surprise to me [emoji2]



















I also picked up last week my new favorite clutch - Kelly pochette in black Swift with GHW.


----------



## bagidiotic

miah100 said:


> After 16 months of patiently waiting, I’m delighted to reveal my SO B40 in Epsom, Bleu Sapphire exterior with Malachite Chèvre interior and brushed hardware. Very much so worth the wait, all just in time for my birthday next week! Early birthday surprise to me [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4207172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207175
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207182
> 
> 
> I also picked up last week my new favorite clutch - Kelly pochette in black Swift with GHW.
> 
> View attachment 4207187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207191
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207192


Congratulations on your new so


----------



## allanrvj

miah100 said:


> After 16 months of patiently waiting, I’m delighted to reveal my SO B40 in Epsom, Bleu Sapphire exterior with Malachite Chèvre interior and brushed hardware. Very much so worth the wait, all just in time for my birthday next week! Early birthday surprise to me [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4207172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207175
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207182
> 
> 
> I also picked up last week my new favorite clutch - Kelly pochette in black Swift with GHW.
> 
> View attachment 4207187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207191
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207192


congrats! great colors!


----------



## diane278

You Hermès men are always so damn classy!


----------



## acrowcounted

miah100 said:


> After 16 months of patiently waiting, I’m delighted to reveal my SO B40 in Epsom, Bleu Sapphire exterior with Malachite Chèvre interior and brushed hardware. Very much so worth the wait, all just in time for my birthday next week! Early birthday surprise to me [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4207172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207175
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207182
> 
> 
> I also picked up last week my new favorite clutch - Kelly pochette in black Swift with GHW.
> 
> View attachment 4207187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207191
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207192


It's gorgeous!


----------



## Yoshi1296

miah100 said:


> After 16 months of patiently waiting, I’m delighted to reveal my SO B40 in Epsom, Bleu Sapphire exterior with Malachite Chèvre interior and brushed hardware. Very much so worth the wait, all just in time for my birthday next week! Early birthday surprise to me [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4207172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207175
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207182
> 
> 
> I also picked up last week my new favorite clutch - Kelly pochette in black Swift with GHW.
> 
> View attachment 4207187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207191
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207192



Nice! Congrats!


----------



## FreddieMac

miah100 said:


> After 16 months of patiently waiting, I’m delighted to reveal my SO B40 in Epsom, Bleu Sapphire exterior with Malachite Chèvre interior and brushed hardware. Very much so worth the wait, all just in time for my birthday next week! Early birthday surprise to me [emoji2]
> 
> 
> I also picked up last week my new favorite clutch - Kelly pochette in black Swift with GHW.



Absolutely beautiful! If my encre beauty hadn't been headed my way a navy with malachite lining was high on my fantasy SO list!

Enjoy


----------



## fabuleux

miah100 said:


> After 16 months of patiently waiting, I’m delighted to reveal my SO B40 in Epsom, Bleu Sapphire exterior with Malachite Chèvre interior and brushed hardware. Very much so worth the wait, all just in time for my birthday next week! Early birthday surprise to me [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4207172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207175
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207182
> 
> 
> I also picked up last week my new favorite clutch - Kelly pochette in black Swift with GHW.
> 
> View attachment 4207187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207191
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207192


Love it!


----------



## belhomme

allanrvj said:


> care to share the specs of your beauty? plus more pics?



Sure! It is a Togo B40 with a Black body and Blue Electric Handles, Strap, and side with Shiny Gold HW!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

miah100 said:


> After 16 months of patiently waiting, I’m delighted to reveal my SO B40 in Epsom, Bleu Sapphire exterior with Malachite Chèvre interior and brushed hardware. Very much so worth the wait, all just in time for my birthday next week! Early birthday surprise to me [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4207172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207175
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207182
> 
> 
> I also picked up last week my new favorite clutch - Kelly pochette in black Swift with GHW.
> 
> View attachment 4207187
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207191
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207192


Sigh......You have such fabulous taste! bags, interior deco, colors.....Congrats on our beautiful SO! 
sigh....


----------



## miah100

First day with him out... wearing with my Saga loafers and Box calf Collier de Chien.


----------



## HKsai

miah100 said:


> First day with him out... wearing with my Saga loafers and Box calf Collier de Chien.
> 
> View attachment 4209369


Stunning! Love your style. You are officially my TPF role model


----------



## castiel

Mr. Birkin in front of fontaine des mers at Place de la Concorde Paris [emoji12]


----------



## castiel

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Just finished my Kelly Depeche SO appointment! Cannot wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199680


nice choice, what's the size of kelly depeches ?


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

castiel said:


> nice choice, what's the size of kelly depeches ?



38CM in Togo


----------



## J.T.

castiel said:


> View attachment 4212492
> 
> 
> Mr. Birkin in front of fontaine des mers at Place de la Concorde Paris [emoji12]



Love this pic!


----------



## tking03

Cobalt Togo Bolide 45, snapped a pic this morning on my way out of town because she looked so pretty sitting in the seat.


----------



## allanrvj

tking03 said:


> Cobalt Togo Bolide 45, snapped a pic this morning on my way out of town because she looked so pretty sitting in the seat.


so pretty indeed


----------



## Chic Overload




----------



## navicular

After 22 months, my bag is finally here ! 
Here’s a teaser picture; I promise to do a proper reveal once I snap pics with good lighting


----------



## diane278

navicular said:


> After 22 months, my bag is finally here !
> Here’s a teaser picture; I promise to do a proper reveal once I snap pics with good lighting
> 
> View attachment 4215469
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215468


I, for one, am into instant gratification. Plus, being old, I have limited time left. It seems that it’s been 15 minutes since your teasing started....


----------



## navicular

It’s a bicolour HAC40 in blue nuit and black Togo with PHW.


----------



## tking03

navicular said:


> View attachment 4215526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215527
> 
> It’s a bicolour HAC40 in blue nuit and black Togo with PHW.


Beautiful! More pics, PLEASE!


----------



## Tinn3rz

navicular said:


> View attachment 4215526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215527
> 
> It’s a bicolour HAC40 in blue nuit and black Togo with PHW.



I love this combo [emoji7]. Congrats!!! Please post mod pics. [emoji51]


----------



## HKsai

Visiting Chicago with my B


----------



## allanrvj

navicular said:


> View attachment 4215526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215527
> 
> It’s a bicolour HAC40 in blue nuit and black Togo with PHW.


congrats again!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

HKsai said:


> Visiting Chicago with my B


Looking fab as usual! Enjoy Chicago!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

navicular said:


> View attachment 4215526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215527
> 
> It’s a bicolour HAC40 in blue nuit and black Togo with PHW.


Oh that is a beauuuuutiful B! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Chic Overload said:


>



Your K looks fabulous on you!  the strap is perfect!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> I, for one, am into instant gratification. Plus, being old, I have limited time left. It seems that it’s been 15 minutes since your teasing started....


diane278, your comments (and posts) are always so tastefully funny! I enjoy them immensely!


----------



## diane278

navicular said:


> View attachment 4215526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215527
> 
> It’s a bicolour HAC40 in blue nuit and black Togo with PHW.


Well worth the wait!!! It’s stunning!


----------



## diane278

TresBeauHermes said:


> diane278, your comments (and posts) are always so tastefully funny! I enjoy them immensely!


One of the perks of being old and eccentric......you can get away with just about anything.


----------



## allanrvj

Endless Road




@yeejonathan


----------



## PJW5813

That is the fourth colourway I have seen for that


----------



## csetcos

Ok guys- not a modeling pic but placed my 3rd SO last week. I ordered a K32 Sellier Togo Gris Asphalt with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed PHW. Can’t wait as I have quite a few things to match [emoji23]


----------



## qubed

csetcos said:


> Ok guys- not a modeling pic but placed my 3rd SO last week. I ordered a K32 Sellier Togo Gris Asphalt with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed PHW. Can’t wait as I have quite a few things to match [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217229



I love Hermes lime color. Looking forward to seeing this in the near-to-far future.


----------



## allanrvj

csetcos said:


> Ok guys- not a modeling pic but placed my 3rd SO last week. I ordered a K32 Sellier Togo Gris Asphalt with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed PHW. Can’t wait as I have quite a few things to match [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217229


will it be your first Kelly Sellier or have you had one before? I'm asking because I want to know how it is for daily use. I prefer Sellier because of the sharpness of edges and lines, but I don't know if it would fit my lifestyle


----------



## csetcos

qubed said:


> I love Hermes lime color. Looking forward to seeing this in the near-to-far future.



Thank you so much, qubed! It’s an SO- so why not have fun?! [emoji5]



allanrvj said:


> will it be your first Kelly Sellier or have you had one before? I'm asking because I want to know how it is for daily use. I prefer Sellier because of the sharpness of edges and lines, but I don't know if it would fit my lifestyle



This will actually be my first K sellier. I have a K40 retourne and several Bs but I’m really looking forward to this one.  I tried a K32 sellier at a TPF meetup a few months ago and was surprised that it looked great on me. Since it’s sellier, it appears similar to a K35 retourne. 

I do use my K40 in regular rotation and think that this one will be even easier to grab- handy for when you don’t want to carry much and want your hands free.

I’m intending on this to be in regular rotation and not to be babied. I’ll let you know in a few years how I like it [emoji23]


----------



## fabuleux

csetcos said:


> Ok guys- not a modeling pic but placed my 3rd SO last week. I ordered a K32 Sellier Togo Gris Asphalt with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed PHW. Can’t wait as I have quite a few things to match [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217229


I can't wait to see it!


----------



## bagidiotic

csetcos said:


> Ok guys- not a modeling pic but placed my 3rd SO last week. I ordered a K32 Sellier Togo Gris Asphalt with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed PHW. Can’t wait as I have quite a few things to match [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217229


Very interesting attempts


----------



## allanrvj

*FIERCE!*



@baconandbirkins


----------



## diane278

allanrvj said:


> *FIERCE!*
> View attachment 4218988
> View attachment 4218989
> 
> @baconandbirkins


Not to mention, the most creative application of the term the “bees knees” I’ve ever seen.....


----------



## allanrvj

diane278 said:


> Not to mention, the most creative application of the term the “bees knees” I’ve ever seen.....


I didn't notice that. Cool!


----------



## qubed

Sometimes Hermes pricing confuses me. Two different Evercolor 27" citybacks, $350 price difference.

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cityback-27-eclat-backpack-H074238CKAA/

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cityback-backpack-27-H070319CK1P/


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> Sometimes Hermes pricing confuses me. Two different Evercolor 27" citybacks, $350 price difference.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cityback-27-eclat-backpack-H074238CKAA/
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cityback-backpack-27-H070319CK1P/


What makes it even more strange is that the eclat came later than the colvert. Maybe they just want to get rid of it


----------



## Meta

qubed said:


> Sometimes Hermes pricing confuses me. Two different Evercolor 27" citybacks, $350 price difference.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cityback-27-eclat-backpack-H074238CKAA/
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cityback-backpack-27-H070319CK1P/


Eclat and verso bags usually costs more than the regular single color bags.


----------



## allanrvj

weN84 said:


> Eclat and verso bags usually costs more than the regular single color bags.


I think what confuses him is that the the single color is more expensive. Or at least that's what confuses me


----------



## Meta

allanrvj said:


> I think what confuses him is that the the single color is more expensive. Or at least that's what confuses me
> View attachment 4219282
> View attachment 4219283


Thanks for the clarification! My apologies as I clicked on the first link only and not the second, and the single color in Plomb is less than the eclat version.


----------



## qubed

allanrvj said:


> I think what confuses him is that the the single color is more expensive. Or at least that's what confuses me
> View attachment 4219282
> View attachment 4219283



Exactly. I could see a 2-color version being more expensive for marketing reasons. But this is the opposite ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## qubed

weN84 said:


> Thanks for the clarification! My apologies as I clicked on the first link only and not the second, and the single color in Plomb is less than the eclat version.



Different Hermes leathers have different prices, sometimes drastically so. But the two I mentioned are the same Evercolor.


----------



## Meta

qubed said:


> Different Hermes leathers have different prices, sometimes drastically so. But the two I mentioned are the same Evercolor.


Yes, I realized that after @allanrvj enlightened me on it.


----------



## PJW5813

It is odd and the product codes were very different as well.
Usually there is a basic style code and then extra digits identifying the variable features.
I have known mistakes on the website.
You might like to look on the Europe website and see if the anomalies are there too.


----------



## aube

csetcos said:


> Ok guys- not a modeling pic but placed my 3rd SO last week. I ordered a K32 Sellier Togo Gris Asphalt with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed PHW. Can’t wait as I have quite a few things to match [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217229


Wow sounds great!!!


----------



## aube

navicular said:


> After 22 months, my bag is finally here !
> Here’s a teaser picture; I promise to do a proper reveal once I snap pics with good lighting
> 
> View attachment 4215469
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215468


Finally!! Congratulations! Modelling pics please...


----------



## navicular

Thanks everyone!

Reveal thread here: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-bicolour-hac-reveal.997396/


----------



## csetcos

navicular said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Reveal thread here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-bicolour-hac-reveal.997396/



So happy for you, friend! [emoji173]️


----------



## csetcos

aube said:


> Wow sounds great!!!



Thank you, dear aube!!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## navicular

csetcos said:


> So happy for you, friend! [emoji173]️



thanks babe [emoji173]️ 
I can’t wait for your SO arrive


----------



## Luvbolide

csetcos said:


> Ok guys- not a modeling pic but placed my 3rd SO last week. I ordered a K32 Sellier Togo Gris Asphalt with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed PHW. Can’t wait as I have quite a few things to match [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217229



Please tell them to put a rush on it, I'm dying to see it!!


----------



## csetcos

Luvbolide said:


> Please tell them to put a rush on it, I'm dying to see it!!



Awww!! Thank you my dear, @Luvbolide!! I’m still waiting on another SO (today it’s 1 year, 4 months, and 11 days), so I think it will come when I have a few more wrinkles [emoji23]


----------



## diane278

Luvbolide said:


> Please tell them to put a rush on it, I'm dying to see it!!


+1.


----------



## Luvbolide

csetcos said:


> Awww!! Thank you my dear, @Luvbolide!! I’m still waiting on another SO (today it’s 1 year, 4 months, and 11 days), so I think it will come when I have a few more wrinkles [emoji23]




Hmmmm - they are going to need to get moving, aren't they!  On the other hand, you know that you have some beauties en route!  Can't wait to see them both!!


----------



## qubed

This is cheating a little bit since it's not Hermes, but since it is designed by Pierre-Yves Labey, and shares a lot of similar elements to the CityBack (especially identical straps), I thought I share my latest purchase here. The Berluti Alessandro Backpack:


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> This is cheating a little bit since it's not Hermes, but since it is designed by Pierre-Yves Labey, and shares a lot of similar elements to the CityBack (especially identical straps), I thought I share my latest purchase here. The Berluti Alessandro Backpack:
> 
> View attachment 4222858
> View attachment 4222853
> View attachment 4222854
> View attachment 4222855


you got it! congrats! I also like it but it's as wide as the Cityback 30, which doesn't look good on me. But looks good on you.


----------



## qubed

allanrvj said:


> you got it! congrats! I also like it but it's as wide as the Cityback 30, which doesn't look good on me. But looks good on you.



Thanks! I would have preferred it to be a tad bit smaller, mostly to reduce the weight (it's quite heavier than the cityback), but I didn't mind. It has the same comfy straps as the Cityback. Though I like both, it's more my style, and it didn't hurt that it's half the price.


----------



## averagejoe

qubed said:


> This is cheating a little bit since it's not Hermes, but since it is designed by Pierre-Yves Labey, and shares a lot of similar elements to the CityBack (especially identical straps), I thought I share my latest purchase here. The Berluti Alessandro Backpack:
> 
> View attachment 4222858
> View attachment 4222853
> View attachment 4222854
> View attachment 4222855


Wow the Berluti leather is gorgeous! I hope to get something Berluti soon!


----------



## Liberté

qubed said:


> This is cheating a little bit since it's not Hermes, but since it is designed by Pierre-Yves Labey, and shares a lot of similar elements to the CityBack (especially identical straps), I thought I share my latest purchase here. The Berluti Alessandro Backpack:


I'm glad you decided to post it here even if it's not hermes, the leather is gorgeous. I'm strongly considering something from the Berluti off the road quilted collection that he also did recently. I heard some years ago that the leathers Berluti use for the shoes are too fragile though and can't even take a splash of water. I hope it's not the case with the bags!  What do you think based on the backpack?


----------



## qubed

Liberté said:


> I'm glad you decided to post it here even if it's not hermes, the leather is gorgeous. I'm strongly considering something from the Berluti off the road quilted collection that he also did recently. I heard some years ago that the leathers Berluti use for the shoes are too fragile though and can't even take a splash of water. I hope it's not the case with the bags!  What do you think based on the backpack?



Good to know, though I actually haven't taken it out yet. Berluti will re-color or re-patina bags or shoes, so even if they get water spots, I think they can eventually be covered up. Though whenever there's a hint of rain or snow, I always just use a cheap nylon bag.


----------



## PIPET83

My first Birkin 25[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## allanrvj

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 4226559
> 
> 
> My first Birkin 25[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Very nice but aren't you worried about the sangles?


----------



## PIPET83

allanrvj said:


> Very nice but aren't you worried about the sangles?



Hello. Not really im not using it with a lot of things just the essentials. [emoji51]


----------



## PIPET83

Hello... ready for a ride with my new baby.

[emoji7]


----------



## allanrvj

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 4227842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello... ready for a ride with my new baby.
> 
> [emoji7]


yasss!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 4227842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello... ready for a ride with my new baby.
> 
> [emoji7]


Niiiiiiice!  Have you tried K25 yet? Would love to see that on you!!!!


----------



## PIPET83

TresBeauHermes said:


> Niiiiiiice!  Have you tried K25 yet? Would love to see that on you!!!!



I tríed one and it was not for me. It is very formal. Im totally Birkin. I Order my first constance in black with rosegold and lime in té interior. The shape is perfect more than a kelly.


----------



## Birkinitis

HKsai said:


> Visiting Chicago with my B


So glad you posted this! I had the pleasure of meeting you at H that day, you were so sweet! You admired my Barenia Faubourg while I was admiring your lovely B30. Hope you had fun in Chicago.Hugs


----------



## HKsai

Birkinitis said:


> So glad you posted this! I had the pleasure of meeting you at H that day, you were so sweet! You admired my Barenia Faubourg while I was admiring your lovely B30. Hope you had fun in Chicago.Hugs


Omg you are that fabulous lady with the gorgeous barenia faubourg B35  my personal HG bag. Hopefully I made it clear how jealous I was and how fabulous you looked.


----------



## tking03

Okay, I'd like you guys (and gals) to weigh in.  Bought this second hand from a reputable reseller - first pre-loved HAC.  Well, actually first pre-loved Hermes.  It's a 36 cm, I'm not sure which of the many rouges it is, but I'm sure the brilliant Mrs. Giles will fill me tomorrow when I send in for authentication/market value - it's raining here in North Carolina and she prefers photos in natural sunlight so I must wait until the rain stops.  I wanted a 36 cm because as much as I love my 40 it really is too large (personally, for me) to tote to my employer's many different offices.  I wanted rouge because I'm fun like that, but am now second guessing my decision.  I wanted box calf because I want to beat the @#$% out of it without worrying about scratches and surface rubs, this is especially true given that it's already used AND I paid about 50% of new retail for a comparable Birkin/HAC in this size.  I've been eyeing it for months and finally made a pretty low offer after it failed to sell, I assume because it's quite a large bag for a female and the color is..._unusual_ for a male.  I have not removed the security tag yet because I'm not entirely sure I'm keeping it.  Please give me thoughts on color and appropriateness for work-related outings.


----------



## Yoshi1296

tking03 said:


> Okay, I'd like you guys (and gals) to weigh in.  Bought this second hand from a reputable reseller - first pre-loved HAC.  Well, actually first pre-loved Hermes.  It's a 36 cm, I'm not sure which of the many rouges it is, but I'm sure the brilliant Mrs. Giles will fill me tomorrow when I send in for authentication/market value - it's raining here in North Carolina and she prefers photos in natural sunlight so I must wait until the rain stops.  I wanted a 36 cm because as much as I love my 40 it really is too large (personally, for me) to tote to my employer's many different offices.  I wanted rouge because I'm fun like that, but am now second guessing my decision.  I wanted box calf because I want to beat the @#$% out of it without worrying about scratches and surface rubs, this is especially true given that it's already used AND I paid about 50% of new retail for a comparable Birkin/HAC in this size.  I've been eyeing it for months and finally made a pretty low offer after it failed to sell, I assume because it's quite a large bag for a female and the color is..._unusual_ for a male.  I have not removed the security tag yet because I'm not entirely sure I'm keeping it.  Please give me thoughts on color and appropriateness for work-related outings.



I think it’s quite stunning! The color is gorgeous and my favorite thing about the HAC models is that it’s a more north/south shape. I like taller bags.


----------



## allanrvj

tking03 said:


> Okay, I'd like you guys (and gals) to weigh in.  Bought this second hand from a reputable reseller - first pre-loved HAC.  Well, actually first pre-loved Hermes.  It's a 36 cm, I'm not sure which of the many rouges it is, but I'm sure the brilliant Mrs. Giles will fill me tomorrow when I send in for authentication/market value - it's raining here in North Carolina and she prefers photos in natural sunlight so I must wait until the rain stops.  I wanted a 36 cm because as much as I love my 40 it really is too large (personally, for me) to tote to my employer's many different offices.  I wanted rouge because I'm fun like that, but am now second guessing my decision.  I wanted box calf because I want to beat the @#$% out of it without worrying about scratches and surface rubs, this is especially true given that it's already used AND I paid about 50% of new retail for a comparable Birkin/HAC in this size.  I've been eyeing it for months and finally made a pretty low offer after it failed to sell, I assume because it's quite a large bag for a female and the color is..._unusual_ for a male.  I have not removed the security tag yet because I'm not entirely sure I'm keeping it.  Please give me thoughts on color and appropriateness for work-related outings.


Great bag. Keep it.


----------



## Liberté

tking03 said:


> Okay, I'd like you guys (and gals) to weigh in.  Bought this second hand from a reputable reseller - first pre-loved HAC.  Well, actually first pre-loved Hermes.  It's a 36 cm, I'm not sure which of the many rouges it is, but I'm sure the brilliant Mrs. Giles will fill me tomorrow when I send in for authentication/market value - it's raining here in North Carolina and she prefers photos in natural sunlight so I must wait until the rain stops.  I wanted a 36 cm because as much as I love my 40 it really is too large (personally, for me) to tote to my employer's many different offices.  I wanted rouge because I'm fun like that, but am now second guessing my decision.  I wanted box calf because I want to beat the @#$% out of it without worrying about scratches and surface rubs, this is especially true given that it's already used AND I paid about 50% of new retail for a comparable Birkin/HAC in this size.  I've been eyeing it for months and finally made a pretty low offer after it failed to sell, I assume because it's quite a large bag for a female and the color is..._unusual_ for a male.  I have not removed the security tag yet because I'm not entirely sure I'm keeping it.  Please give me thoughts on color and appropriateness for work-related outings.



Honestly given that you are in NC might I be wrong to assume that carrying a bag would be more "surprising" to some than the fact that it's red? I would almost consider the color a neutral, at least for being outside the navy/black/brown spectrum even for a guy. It's beautiful.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Not a HAC fan but that leather is damned beautiful. At least in Seattle, bright red isn't an unusual color on guys.


----------



## PJW5813

I think you should ask DocRide's opinion


----------



## tking03

Liberté said:


> Honestly given that you are in NC might I be wrong to assume that carrying a bag would be more "surprising" to some than the fact that it's red? I would almost consider the color a neutral, at least for being outside the navy/black/brown spectrum even for a guy. It's beautiful.



Yes, you would be wrong to assume that. I live in the largest city in the state and region. We all have teeth here.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

*sigh* I see all the magnificent looking closets in here as we're showing off bags, and I can only hope one day we see a 'Space For Guy's Hermes Closet Tour' thread somewhere in here....


----------



## fabuleux

tking03 said:


> Okay, I'd like you guys (and gals) to weigh in.  Bought this second hand from a reputable reseller - first pre-loved HAC.  Well, actually first pre-loved Hermes.  It's a 36 cm, I'm not sure which of the many rouges it is, but I'm sure the brilliant Mrs. Giles will fill me tomorrow when I send in for authentication/market value - it's raining here in North Carolina and she prefers photos in natural sunlight so I must wait until the rain stops.  I wanted a 36 cm because as much as I love my 40 it really is too large (personally, for me) to tote to my employer's many different offices.  I wanted rouge because I'm fun like that, but am now second guessing my decision.  I wanted box calf because I want to beat the @#$% out of it without worrying about scratches and surface rubs, this is especially true given that it's already used AND I paid about 50% of new retail for a comparable Birkin/HAC in this size.  I've been eyeing it for months and finally made a pretty low offer after it failed to sell, I assume because it's quite a large bag for a female and the color is..._unusual_ for a male.  I have not removed the security tag yet because I'm not entirely sure I'm keeping it.  Please give me thoughts on color and appropriateness for work-related outings.


Keep!


----------



## diane278

BagsNBaguettes said:


> *sigh* I see all the magnificent looking closets in here as we're showing off bags, and I can only hope one day we see a 'Space For Guy's Hermes Closet Tour' thread somewhere in here....


I love seeing closets. Please start posting photos!


----------



## diane278

Here are some examples I found online.....probably a combination of “real life” & “staged”.....



For a man & his dog....


----------



## allanrvj

White tee, jeans, Birkin



@keithantiquecottage


----------



## Tony Yang

boulderv1 said:


> Forgive my photography skills but here are a few more photos. The inside is super simple with a single large zippered pocket. There is a flap on the exterior back which hides a second pocket.


 Thanks for the photos! Is the flap magnetic or is it just gravity that keeps it closed?


----------



## Liberté

tking03 said:


> Yes, you would be wrong to assume that. I live in the largest city in the state and region. We all have teeth here.


I've been there some years ago and was told it was unusual when I brought mine, hence my question. I don't understand how carrying bags has an impact on dental care and I'm sorry if my comment came off as offensive.


----------



## tking03

Liberté said:


> I've been there some years ago and was told it was unusual when I brought mine, hence my question. I don't understand how carrying bags has an impact on dental care and I'm sorry if my comment came off as offensive.


Sorry, that was a bad joke related to a stereotype it sounded like you were suggesting. No offense taken!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Cheers guys! 
I am currently thinking about hunting for a bigger HERBAG - like a 50cm-size - to use it as a travel bag instead of my LV KEEPALL55. Anybody here using this size of the HERBAG and/or having any experiences?


----------



## FreddieMac

CenterStageBLN said:


> Cheers guys!
> I am currently thinking about hunting for a bigger HERBAG - like a 50cm-size - to use it as a travel bag instead of my LV KEEPALL55. Anybody here using this size of the HERBAG and/or having any experiences?



I'm not sure about existing availability, but I believe larger sized Herbags may be on the way next season - they've been featured quite prominently on the resort and SS19 runway shows. Bit of eye candy attached, with more on the Vogue site (you can browse between seasons at the bottom of the page).


----------



## CenterStageBLN

FreddieMac said:


> I'm not sure about existing availability, but I believe larger sized Herbags may be on the way next season - they've been featured quite prominently on the resort and SS19 runway shows. Bit of eye candy attached, with more on the Vogue site (you can browse between seasons at the bottom of the page).



Thank you so much for the pictures - the first one looks great, seems to be big enough as a week-ender.


----------



## nyc2182

Hey everyone,

I'm being offered a B35 in Blue encre with gold hardware. Has anyone seen this color in person? Is it a true blue? Some comments mentioned it has purple undertones but my SA said it's blue. Thanks!


----------



## HKsai

nyc2182 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm being offered a B35 in Blue encre with gold hardware. Has anyone seen this color in person? Is it a true blue? Some comments mentioned it has purple undertones but my SA said it's blue. Thanks!


I believe there’s a thread with more photos but here’s a comparison between bleu encre clemence and Bleu Electrique epsom.

PS: I want the exact same bag but I have to wait. I would grab it but of course you have to like it


----------



## bagidiotic

nyc2182 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm being offered a B35 in Blue encre with gold hardware. Has anyone seen this color in person? Is it a true blue? Some comments mentioned it has purple undertones but my SA said it's blue. Thanks!


Yes check out the blue encre thread
Many useful information


----------



## FreddieMac

Bit of sleuthing following the womenswear S/S PR image leak, and I found of the the men's collection


----------



## FreddieMac

Shoes...


----------



## FreddieMac

Accessories...


----------



## Yoshi1296

FreddieMac said:


> Accessories...
> View attachment 4249791
> View attachment 4249792
> View attachment 4249793
> View attachment 4249794
> View attachment 4249795
> View attachment 4249796
> View attachment 4249797



definitely need the star tie!!!


----------



## binkone

Came across a new messenger in Ginza which certainly has some appeal to me. 

I liked the construction on how the overlapping sections of leather provide strength and support at the base while lending octogonal look to the bag. 

The way it’s designed vertically means that you could have it snug against your body and yet have your hand at the base of the bag when slung. 

From what I saw, it’s described as a Sac Flash which means Hermès sees it as a cousin to the backpack. I’ve not seen any references online so I wonder what colors and materials they would do for this one... they had two options at the shop - blue nuit in togo and black in evergrain.


----------



## Tony Yang

binkone said:


> Came across a new messenger in Ginza which certainly has some appeal to me.
> 
> I liked the construction on how the overlapping sections of leather have strength and support at the base while lending octogonal look to the bag.
> 
> The way it’s designed vertically means that you could have it snug against your body and yet have your hand at the base of the bag when slung.
> 
> From what I saw, it’s described as a Sac Flash which means Hermès sees it as a cousin to the backpack. I’ve not seen any references online so I wonder what colors and materials they would do for this one... they had two options at the shop - blue nuit in togo and black in evergrain.
> 
> View attachment 4254119



Do you think it can fit a 13" mbp or notebook?


----------



## binkone

Tony Yang said:


> Do you think it can fit a 13" mbp or notebook?



Yes, I’m sure it would fit the latest 13” MBP fine


----------



## FreddieMac

binkone said:


> Came across a new messenger in Ginza which certainly has some appeal to me.
> 
> I liked the construction on how the overlapping sections of leather provide strength and support at the base while lending octogonal look to the bag.
> 
> The way it’s designed vertically means that you could have it snug against your body and yet have your hand at the base of the bag when slung.
> 
> From what I saw, it’s described as a Sac Flash which means Hermès sees it as a cousin to the backpack. I’ve not seen any references online so I wonder what colors and materials they would do for this one... they had two options at the shop - blue nuit in togo and black in evergrain.
> 
> View attachment 4254119



Thanks for sharing, very interesting!

My SA mentioned back in September that a new style bag has been ordered for me for the next semester, as I've been hunting for a Steve Caporal and they've not been able to order any at podium for a little while - I wonder if it's a 'caporal' scale version of this?

That bag has been ordered in chocolate, so if it's from the same range, that could be an additional combination for this Sac Flash. In the same range there will also be the 'open' backpack that has been seen in the new season press pics.


----------



## Tony Yang

FreddieMac said:


> Thanks for sharing, very interesting!
> 
> My SA mentioned back in September that a new style bag has been ordered for me for the next semester, as I've been hunting for a Steve Caporal and they've not been able to order any at podium for a little while - I wonder if it's a 'caporal' scale version of this?
> 
> That bag has been ordered in chocolate, so if it's from the same range, that could be an additional combination for this Sac Flash. In the same range there will also be the 'open' backpack that has been seen in the new season press pics.



Are there any photos of this open backpack? I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Lostinlondon

Tony Yang said:


> Are there any photos of this open backpack? I haven't seen it yet.



I believe it’s this one


----------



## FreddieMac

Lostinlondon said:


> I believe it’s this one
> View attachment 4255551



That's the one! I've got a couple more shots including a more side on, but having issues uploading images at the moment - keep saying they're too big when they really aren't! Will persist.


----------



## Lostinlondon

I like the backpack although I’d question the practicality of the open design in wetter climates such as London. 
FM: do you know whether’s it’s been ordered by NBS? Would really like to see it IRL. 
As for the sac Flash, somehow its shape reminds me of the “sacoches” men used to carry in the 70s/80s (otherwise know in France as “ b...e en ville”- too rude to write in full). Not convinced...


----------



## FreddieMac

Lostinlondon said:


> I like the backpack although I’d question the practicality of the open design in wetter climates such as London.
> FM: do you know whether’s it’s been ordered by NBS? Would really like to see it IRL.
> As for the sac Flash, somehow its shape reminds me of the “sacoches” men used to carry in the 70s/80s (otherwise know in France as “ b...e en ville”- too rude to write in full). Not convinced...



Finally succeeded with the additional snaps!

In my opinion, the enclosed backpack is a better design, the rear exposed strap panel of this drawstring version isn't my cup of tea. Truth be told, I'm not particularly sold on the whole Flash range with the 'overpatch' corners, but think these look better on the backpacks than the bag.
No clues on what NBS may have ordered, sorry, but I'm due in later this week so will see if I can garner any info.


----------



## Liberté

An open top backpack? It's a nice design, but I wouldn't just worry about the weather. It seems like an invitation for pickpockets if that's a problem in your area. Leave it at home if you're going to Brussels!


----------



## Prada Prince

Moseying around Harrods with my B40...


----------



## clumsiest

hi everyone, how do you guys style your scarves/twillys/whatever ? i'm thinking of getting one but I have NO IDEA how I would wear it. I recently saw a pic of a guy that had one loosely tied around his neck and thought it looked super chic and made me want to get one. So yeah, hmu with your ideas please.


----------



## azukitea

clumsiest said:


> hi everyone, how do you guys style your scarves/twillys/whatever ? i'm thinking of getting one but I have NO IDEA how I would wear it. I recently saw a pic of a guy that had one loosely tied around his neck and thought it looked super chic and made me want to get one. So yeah, hmu with your ideas please.


thats how my male friend wear his , it looks super chic


----------



## PJW5813

There is a preferred way* to fold a square scarf on the diagonal several times to form a long strip, but I just put two opposite corners together to form a triangle; with the hypotenuse under your chin, bring the ends around the back of your neck to the front and let them hang down or tuck them into the fold of the scarf.  This creates quite a full muffler effect. It is more casual than pre-folding a square 'properly'.

*The way the SAs do it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

clumsiest said:


> hi everyone, how do you guys style your scarves/twillys/whatever ? i'm thinking of getting one but I have NO IDEA how I would wear it. I recently saw a pic of a guy that had one loosely tied around his neck and thought it looked super chic and made me want to get one. So yeah, hmu with your ideas please.



I think around your neck under a shirt would look nice, with a few buttons on top undone. During the winter though I think it would look nice over a solid color turtleneck.


----------



## Lostinlondon

clumsiest said:


> hi everyone, how do you guys style your scarves/twillys/whatever ? i'm thinking of getting one but I have NO IDEA how I would wear it. I recently saw a pic of a guy that had one loosely tied around his neck and thought it looked super chic and made me want to get one. So yeah, hmu with your ideas please.



You should ask the SAs. They will show you the many ways scarves can be tied. This will also depend on the size you’re getting. 
Ask in store for a set of “cartes à nouer”. It’s a free deck of cards showing various knots and styles. They’re technically showing ladies’ scarves but, IMO, a lot of H’s designs are unisex. In fact, most of the ones I have are from the women’s selection. 
I’d also recommend browsing this forum. A few of us have posted modelling selfies which could be helpful. 
Be warned, H scarves become quickly addictive!!


----------



## allanrvj

clumsiest said:


> hi everyone, how do you guys style your scarves/twillys/whatever ? i'm thinking of getting one but I have NO IDEA how I would wear it. I recently saw a pic of a guy that had one loosely tied around his neck and thought it looked super chic and made me want to get one. So yeah, hmu with your ideas please.


There's an app from Hermès called Silk Knots, where you can watch instructional videos on how to tie scarves:
iOS: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hermès-silk-knots/id675298290?mt=8
Android: https://apkpure.com/hermès-silk-knots/com.hermes.silkknots
It will teach you how to make these:


----------



## allanrvj

In praise of crossbody straps





@lofficiel.oc


----------



## clumsiest

Lostinlondon said:


> You should ask the SAs. They will show you the many ways scarves can be tied. This will also depend on the size you’re getting.
> Ask in store for a set of “cartes à nouer”. It’s a free deck of cards showing various knots and styles. They’re technically showing ladies’ scarves but, IMO, a lot of H’s designs are unisex. In fact, most of the ones I have are from the women’s selection.
> I’d also recommend browsing this forum. A few of us have posted modelling selfies which could be helpful.
> Be warned, H scarves become quickly addictive!!



I haven't purchased one yet and I'm already addicted haha. 



allanrvj said:


> There's an app from Hermès called Silk Knots, where you can watch instructional videos on how to tie scarves:
> iOS: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hermès-silk-knots/id675298290?mt=8
> Android: https://apkpure.com/hermès-silk-knots/com.hermes.silkknots
> It will teach you how to make these:
> View attachment 4262787
> View attachment 4262788
> View attachment 4262789
> View attachment 4262790



Yeah I just saw that app the other day, I think it's pretty helpful. I'm DEFINITELY getting one now. I just need winter to be over and start wearing them on spring/summer and music festivals, so exciting.


----------



## allanrvj

Bretman Rock


----------



## Yoshi1296

allanrvj said:


> Bretman Rock
> View attachment 4267129



Hahaha I LOVE Bretman!


----------



## navicular

A gorgeous sighting at my home store yesterday:




HAC 40 in trench with permabrass hw 

One of my friends from a neighboring country also sent me this picture of a rather special hac he took home with him last week:




Contour HAC 40 in blue nuit with red edge paint!


----------



## averagejoe

navicular said:


> A gorgeous sighting at my home store yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 4272631
> 
> 
> HAC 40 in trench with permabrass hw
> 
> One of my friends from a neighboring country also sent me this picture of a rather special hac he took home with him last week:
> 
> View attachment 4272634
> 
> 
> Contour HAC 40 in blue nuit with red edge paint!


----------



## wma

I had the good fortune to try on the Sound 32 belt today (Fall 2018 runway). Sadly not allowed to take photos. It's a super fun and distinctive belt. It wasn't too difficult to get the metal loops through the belt loops of my jeans but my SA told me it was a right pain for him when he put the belt on a pair of slacks on one of the store mannequins. Would be easiest to put the belt on the pants before putting the pants on. I would buy it other than for the price but I would definitely recommend it for someone looking for a distinctive belt and who doesn't mind the price (just over 4 standard belt kits in Canada).


----------



## bisousx

CenterStageBLN said:


> Cheers guys!
> I am currently thinking about hunting for a bigger HERBAG - like a 50cm-size - to use it as a travel bag instead of my LV KEEPALL55. Anybody here using this size of the HERBAG and/or having any experiences?



I just saw this post. I accidentally bought a very large Herbag on the resale market (by accidentally I mean I forgot to measure its size). It’s a gorgeous bag and I love the leather & toile combo, but it is almost too big to be functional for me. I’m trying to custom order an insert but finally I may just insist my husband use it when we travel.. it’s so large that it looks like a man’s bag.


----------



## fabuleux

navicular said:


> A gorgeous sighting at my home store yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 4272631
> 
> 
> HAC 40 in trench with permabrass hw
> 
> One of my friends from a neighboring country also sent me this picture of a rather special hac he took home with him last week:
> 
> View attachment 4272634
> 
> 
> Contour HAC 40 in blue nuit with red edge paint!


Gorgeous


----------



## Yoshi1296

Does anyone have this or saw it in person? It is super functional and I would love to get one, but the price...oof! I wonder if anyone has any experience using it or knows how much it fits. Thanks!

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/city-zippe-card-holder-H074788CK7L/


----------



## Yoshi1296

Ohh this too!

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/vertige-mini-card-holder-H076574CKO8/


----------



## wma

Yoshi1296 said:


> Does anyone have this or saw it in person? It is super functional and I would love to get one, but the price...oof! I wonder if anyone has any experience using it or knows how much it fits. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/city-zippe-card-holder-H074788CK7L/


I've seen this cardholder in my local boutique and just yesterday at the San Fran airport boutique. It's very nice as long as you like the exposed card slot style. I've never been a big fan of that style. It is a little on the larger side (about the same height/width of their regular billfold wallets) but it is still very slim and the middle zip compartment can hold a lot.



Yoshi1296 said:


> Ohh this too!
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/vertige-mini-card-holder-H076574CKO8/


I've seen this cardholder in my local boutique and I like the small size and the single zip compartment. It won't handle a large number of cards (6+).  I'm not a fan of the key ring as a key ring because I would never attach keys but I'm thinking about putting a quick release on it to be able to clip this holder to a bag or belt loop. I also think I would use it as a coin purse and not a cardholder but that's just me. I especially love the Bleu Nuit Togo version. So beautiful.


----------



## Yoshi1296

wma said:


> I've seen this cardholder in my local boutique and just yesterday at the San Fran airport boutique. It's very nice as long as you like the exposed card slot style. I've never been a big fan of that style. It is a little on the larger side (about the same height/width of their regular billfold wallets) but it is still very slim and the middle zip compartment can hold a lot.
> 
> 
> I've seen this cardholder in my local boutique and I like the small size and the single zip compartment. It won't handle a large number of cards (6+).  I'm not a fan of the key ring as a key ring because I would never attach keys but I'm thinking about putting a quick release on it to be able to clip this holder to a bag or belt loop. I also think I would use it as a coin purse and not a cardholder but that's just me. I especially love the Bleu Nuit Togo version. So beautiful.



Thanks so much for the quick reply!! I definitely do want one of these, just not sure which one. I agree about the key ring one, I would maybe attach it to my belt loop for a cute look, but it does seem a little too small. I guess I should go into the boutique next week and see them both in person.

Right now, I'm leaning more towards the City Zippe. Now I just need to find a way to justify the hefty price hahaha!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just an update that I did end up ordering the black city zippe cardholder online. I placed the order Saturday night. However, I just received an email right now saying that they would like me to call their 800 number once they are open because they have "several questions to ask" me before approving the order. Is this normal? Sorry to bother, I've never ordered from the Hermes US website before.


----------



## Meta

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just an update that I did end up ordering the black city zippe cardholder online. I placed the order Saturday night. However, I just received an email right now saying that they would like me to call their 800 number once they are open because they have "several questions to ask" me before approving the order. Is this normal? Sorry to bother, I've never ordered from the Hermes US website before.


How many SLGs have you ordered this year from the site? There's a quota/limit on how many one can order from the site. It's silly but that's Hermès.


----------



## Yoshi1296

weN84 said:


> How many SLGs have you ordered this year from the site? There's a quota/limit on how many one can order from the site. It's silly but that's Hermès.



None. This is my very first time I have ever ordered anything from US hermes website. I usually just shop in the store.


----------



## Meta

Yoshi1296 said:


> None. This is my very first time I have ever ordered anything from US hermes website. I usually just shop in the store.


Hmm, sorry in that case I've no idea.


----------



## Ulf

Once when I ordered a bag I got a message stating that I need to contact Hermès, but the order went through before I did. I wonder if they do spot checks on new customers and/or orders over a certain value...?


----------



## Yoshi1296

weN84 said:


> Hmm, sorry in that case I've no idea.



No worries! Thank you so much for trying to help! I promise to keep y'all updated on what happens. My thoughts are that since I never purchased online before, they might just want to verify and confirm that this isn't a fraudulent order. Plus it is the holiday season, so they might be trying to be more careful. Ugh I really want this cardholder before my trip, I don't want to take my bearn, it is way to big to carry around everywhere in my hand.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Ulf said:


> Once when I ordered a bag I got a message stating that I need to contact Hermès, but the order went through before I did. I wonder if they do spot checks on new customers and/or orders over a certain value...?



That is exactly what I was thinking in my post above^! Thanks! I will keep you updated!


----------



## Lostinlondon

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just an update that I did end up ordering the black city zippe cardholder online. I placed the order Saturday night. However, I just received an email right now saying that they would like me to call their 800 number once they are open because they have "several questions to ask" me before approving the order. Is this normal? Sorry to bother, I've never ordered from the Hermes US website before.



Got the same message a while back after ordering from the US site for delivery to a friend of mine who's in Miami. He lives in a block of flats and H apparently needed the door number (which I didn't know). Simply gave CS a call as instructed and confirmed that the parcel would have to be dropped at the porter's desk anyway. Order was finalised within minutes and all went fine.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lostinlondon said:


> Got the same message a while back after ordering from the US site for delivery to a friend of mine who's in Miami. He lives in a block of flats and H apparently needed the door number (which I didn't know). Simply gave CS a call as instructed and confirmed that the parcel would have to be dropped at the porter's desk anyway. Order was finalised within minutes and all went fine.



Wonderful! Thanks! Calling them in a few mins after they open.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I just called, they wanted to confirm my delivery address because it wasn't verified for some reason and didn't match my billing address. I am having it shipped to my workplace because I will not be home to answer the door for my package! I hope the delivery address is confirmed and I receive the order.


----------



## PJW5813

That is quite understandable.
The billing address and the delivery address are supposed to be the same for our security.  However lots of mail order firms don’t insist on this.  Hermes might be more cautious than most.


----------



## Yoshi1296

It has shipped! To my work address! Thank god I was so stressed haha. I’ll post reveal shots here once it comes in. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Yoshi1296

The zippe cardholder came in today! It is SO nice! Evergrain is so insanely soft, I’ve never felt this leather before but it is definitely one of my new favorites. The cardholder is a nice size, not too big but still substantial, and it looks like it can fit a lot!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Yoshi1296 said:


> The zippe cardholder came in today! It is SO nice! Evergrain is so insanely soft, I’ve never felt this leather before but it is definitely one of my new favorites. The cardholder is a nice size, not too big but still substantial, and it looks like it can fit a lot!


Very nice!  Don't you just love the details on the zippers?  It never gets old.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Bostonjetset said:


> Very nice!  Don't you just love the details on the zippers?  It never gets old.



Thanks! Yes it's always the best part! Hermes zippers are everything!


----------



## FreddieMac

Yoshi1296 said:


> The zippe cardholder came in today! It is SO nice! Evergrain is so insanely soft, I’ve never felt this leather before but it is definitely one of my new favorites. The cardholder is a nice size, not too big but still substantial, and it looks like it can fit a lot!



Beautiful!


----------



## FreddieMac

Would any of you guys mind sharing any pics of you carrying your B35’s and under? I’ve currently only got a B40, which I love, but if my dream of tracking down some store fresh Barenia is ever to happen, I think I may have to compromise on size, and have never had a chance to try these on. I guess my concern is these smaller sizes could look a bit purse-like.

I certainly don’t mean to suggest that is a bad thing or that I’m concerned with my ‘manhood’, but do find the proportions of the 40 work quite well for me, although it always looks bigger in pictures! For reference I’m not the biggest guy at 1m75.

I did a paper cutout B35, but this only works ‘closed’ so is harder to gauge when being used open.


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Would any of you guys mind sharing any pics of you carrying your B35’s and under? I’ve currently only got a B40, which I love, but if my dream of tracking down some store fresh Barenia is ever to happen, I think I may have to compromise on size, and have never had a chance to try these on. I guess my concern is these smaller sizes could look a bit purse-like.
> 
> I certainly don’t mean to suggest that is a bad thing or that I’m concerned with my ‘manhood’, but do find the proportions of the 40 work quite well for me, although it always looks bigger in pictures! For reference I’m not the biggest guy at 1m75.
> 
> I did a paper cutout B35, but this only works ‘closed’ so is harder to gauge when being used open.



This is me 10 years ago when I went to London to spend my birthday there and see the lovely members. I'm carrying my friend's B35 in etoupe togo. I'm 177cm tall (5'10" for Americans).


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> This is me 10 years ago when I went to London to spend my birthday there and see the lovely members. I'm carrying my friend's B35 in etoupe togo. I'm 177cm tall (5'10" for Americans).
> 
> View attachment 4283458



LOVE IT! You’re totally rocking the 35!

This makes me think I should be more than OK and I am overthinking it!
Good to know


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> LOVE IT! You’re totally rocking the 35!
> 
> This makes me think I should be more than OK and I am overthinking it!
> Good to know


I think 35 is the better size for daily use. 40 seems like a travel bag to me.


----------



## Yoshi1296

FreddieMac said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!!



FreddieMac said:


> Would any of you guys mind sharing any pics of you carrying your B35’s and under? I’ve currently only got a B40, which I love, but if my dream of tracking down some store fresh Barenia is ever to happen, I think I may have to compromise on size, and have never had a chance to try these on. I guess my concern is these smaller sizes could look a bit purse-like.
> 
> I certainly don’t mean to suggest that is a bad thing or that I’m concerned with my ‘manhood’, but do find the proportions of the 40 work quite well for me, although it always looks bigger in pictures! For reference I’m not the biggest guy at 1m75.
> 
> I did a paper cutout B35, but this only works ‘closed’ so is harder to gauge when being used open.



I think from the picture of you with the 40, a 35 should be fine for you too. You’ll definitely rock that size well! You are my height and I go for 30 which is slightly smaller for my frame, but I love! 



allanrvj said:


> This is me 10 years ago when I went to London to spend my birthday there and see the lovely members. I'm carrying my friend's B35 in etoupe togo. I'm 177cm tall (5'10" for Americans).
> 
> View attachment 4283458



35 is def the perfect size for you and FreddieMac!


----------



## aizawamegamill

aizawamegamill said:


> You



You are so creative! I applaud your imagination and hands on abilities.


----------



## trendologist

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Is anyone familiar with Vache Trekking leather? If so, what has your experience been? I don’t know much about it but am intrigued.



I am incredibly lucky to get KD38 in vache trekking directly from H Sapporo in 2014. Vache trekking is absolutely on top of my loved H materials (along with barenia, epsom and box). Sturdy, masculine and absolutely scartch proof. What product are you considering for vache trekking?


----------



## navicular

added another guernesey trifold recently, in black evercalf 










Pictured next to my barenia version purchased in Sep 2017 which I'd been using daily since that time. 

I love these card holders as I hardly ever carry cash around with me anymore and it's origami-esque design is quite uniquely H. I'm waiting for another in a matte croc from my SM! I've seen epsom and chevre mysore versions in the online store which also look very handsome..


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

navicular said:


> added another guernesey trifold recently, in black evercalf
> 
> View attachment 4291756
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291757
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291758
> 
> 
> Pictured next to my barenia version purchased in Sep 2017 which I'd been using daily since that time.
> 
> I love these card holders as I hardly ever carry cash around with me anymore and it's origami-esque design is quite uniquely H. I'm waiting for another in a matte croc from my SM! I've seen epsom and chevre mysore versions in the online store which also look very handsome..


I love Guernesey as well and I have three  they are very practical ))
Just a back story  Hermes used to make a Guernesey condom case in Barenia


----------



## CenterStageBLN

FreddieMac said:


> Would any of you guys mind sharing any pics of you carrying your B35’s and under? I’ve currently only got a B40, which I love, but if my dream of tracking down some store fresh Barenia is ever to happen, I think I may have to compromise on size, and have never had a chance to try these on. I guess my concern is these smaller sizes could look a bit purse-like.
> 
> I certainly don’t mean to suggest that is a bad thing or that I’m concerned with my ‘manhood’, but do find the proportions of the 40 work quite well for me, although it always looks bigger in pictures! For reference I’m not the biggest guy at 1m75.
> 
> I did a paper cutout B35, but this only works ‘closed’ so is harder to gauge when being used open.



I understand your concern about the size of a B35 looking too small on you - I am thinking about getting a B40 as a briefcase, but I am not sure about the proportions: as I am 1,83m it might look a little like I borrowed my sister's/mother's purse. 

Lovely Birkin on your modeling pic - love the colour!


----------



## FreddieMac

CenterStageBLN said:


> I understand your concern about the size of a B35 looking too small on you - I am thinking about getting a B40 as a briefcase, but I am not sure about the proportions: as I am 1,83m it might look a little like I borrowed my sister's/mother's purse.
> 
> Lovely Birkin on your modeling pic - love the colour!



Thanks for your thoughts, I'm still planning to ask my SA if I can try one out in the boutique to know for definite how it works on me.

Generally, I do prefer the N/S look of the HAC which I think is inherently a little more 'masculine' in silhouette, if we still want to assign genders to these kinds of things. This could be a better option for you. I do use my HAC40 around town as a day bag, but it does make for quite a bulky bag at times.

Goes back to the dream of a couple of us for a smaller HAC with the proportions of the HAC50, in the 35ish width!


----------



## Liberté

A whole lot of people in the world are going to think birkin or hac look like "purses" whether they are 40 or 35 centimeters because of design features such as the prominent lock, straps and hardware and also because the bag has become associated with female celebrities. If you want a more doctor bag like look you could close the flap i guess, however this isn't really practical.

Hermes has lots of men's bags the size of a 35 birkin like different styles "sac a dépêches"  even if these are more boxy in appearance. So my point is really that once you have decided to buy a birkin  in my opinion, you've already decided on a style thay many in all likelihood will see as a purse-like in many different social environments whether it's 40 or 35 centimeters, so you might as well go for the size that is more practical for your needs. If you want to use it like you would use a roomy sac à dépêches  go for the 35. If you want something that doubles as a gym bag go for 40 cm. I'm sure either will look great on you.


----------



## FreddieMac

I'm sorry, using gender pronouns was a poor choice of words on my part, and certainly didn't mean to imply anything negative by it if that's how it sounded. What I suppose I was trying to express was more that certain sizes of any style bag don't necessarily suit all people, but of course, this is also totally subjective, and can be dictated by required use, so not something that others can really weigh in on anyhow!

You're absolutely right that if I like sporting the HAC/B look, size should be dictated by function of use (gym bag vs day-to-day errand bag) and nothing more.


----------



## CenterStageBLN

FreddieMac said:


> Thanks for your thoughts, I'm still planning to ask my SA if I can try one out in the boutique to know for definite how it works on me.
> 
> Generally, I do prefer the N/S look of the HAC which I think is inherently a little more 'masculine' in silhouette, if we still want to assign genders to these kinds of things. This could be a better option for you. I do use my HAC40 around town as a day bag, but it does make for quite a bulky bag at times.
> 
> Goes back to the dream of a couple of us for a smaller HAC with the proportions of the HAC50, in the 35ish width!



I already own a HAC50, looking for something smaller now for my macbook air, ipad, wallet, notebooks...


----------



## FreddieMac

CenterStageBLN said:


> I already own a HAC50, looking for something smaller now for my macbook air, ipad, wallet, notebooks...



You look great! I'm sure a B40 would suit you nicely.


----------



## Yoshi1296

CenterStageBLN said:


> I already own a HAC50, looking for something smaller now for my macbook air, ipad, wallet, notebooks...



HAC50 looks great on you! I think you can go down to 35 for something smaller if you’d like. I love the smaller sizes.


----------



## fabuleux

CenterStageBLN said:


> I already own a HAC50, looking for something smaller now for my macbook air, ipad, wallet, notebooks...


B40 is perfect as a work bag!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Thank you so much for the compliments! I do love the HAC50 as my everyday work bag, as all my stuff fits into it: dance shoes, water, food (yes, dancers do eat!), notes, macbook air, wallet, sunglasses...but it is a little too big when not teaching but just going to a meeting. So I am looking for something different...


----------



## doctor_top

Me&MySon  yesterday shopping in Paris


----------



## The Cat

Which one is you ?


----------



## doctor_top

The Cat said:


> Which one is you ?


----------



## allanrvj

The Cityback Eclair is now available on the European H.com, in case anyone is interested:




Also, there is a Vert Cypres in Evercolor version of the Cityback. I love the richness of the green in this leather, compared to Togo where it is nearly black.


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> The Cityback Eclair is now available on the European H.com, in case anyone is interested:
> View attachment 4294228
> View attachment 4294229
> 
> 
> Also, there is a Vert Cypres in Evercolor version of the Cityback. I love the richness of the green in this leather, compared to Togo where it is nearly black.
> View attachment 4294230



Gosh, that is a thing of beauty in Cypres!


----------



## FreddieMac

Couple of new designs have appeared courtesy of H.com China!

First up we have the next instalment in the 'Light' re-designs, following the Sac A Depeches and Steve earlier this year, the Victoria Light Briefcase. This one is in black Togo, with dimensions of 38.5 l x 28.5 h x 6 d.


----------



## FreddieMac

And next up the Cabavertige bag, available in either Gold or Noir Negonda. Dimensions on these are 35 l x 65 h x 5 d.


----------



## fabuleux

FreddieMac said:


> And next up the Cabavertige bag, available in either Gold or Noir Negonda. Dimensions on these are 35 l x 65 h x 5 d.


This is a great bag!


----------



## FreddieMac

fabuleux said:


> This is a great bag!



I know, right?! The description referred to an outer pocket, which I can't spot unless well hidden and I'm a little confused by the hardware visible on the inside in the top-down view. I don't know if the straps are somehow adjustable, which doesn't seem possible with the stitching, or if this has to do with the gusset straps.


----------



## nats

FreddieMac said:


> I know, right?! The description referred to an outer pocket, which I can't spot unless well hidden and I'm a little confused by the hardware visible on the inside in the top-down view. I don't know if the straps are somehow adjustable, which doesn't seem possible with the stitching, or if this has to do with the gusset straps.



I have that bag in vert cypress. The straps are not adjustable.


----------



## Digitiminimi

Do any of you guys have modeling pics with a 28 or 25 Kelly? Especially one with the new braided strap? My Kelly 40 has gotten too big for today’s style. I’m debating on getting a size 28 or 25. I’m 5’8. What do you think? Thanks for the input.


----------



## PJW5813

Your personal style is more important than 'today's style'.
25s and 28s are both small.
What do you need to carry? That is the serious consideration. 
Let form follow function.


----------



## Liberté

nats said:


> I have that bag in vert cypress. The straps are not adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294930


Is it unlined as it looks in the picture?


----------



## nats

Liberté said:


> Is it unlined as it looks in the picture?



Yes completely unlined. It has a masculine ruggedness to it compare to the refined Steve bag.


----------



## Digitiminimi

PJW5813 said:


> Your personal style is more important than 'today's style'.
> 25s and 28s are both small.
> What do you need to carry? That is the serious consideration.
> Let form follow function.



I usually carry just my charger, phone, wallet and a couple of small things. I’m just hesitant that the small bag may look awkward.


----------



## PJW5813

Digitiminimi said:


> I usually carry just my charger, phone, wallet and a couple of small things. I’m just hesitant that the small bag may look awkward.



I think that is a valid concern and you might br more comfortable with something like the Evelyne TPM , Roulis or Constance.
Recently there have been some other smaller bags in the men’s range that you might find more to your liking.


----------



## Prada Prince

Browsing in Burberry...


----------



## HEYNIXON

No modeling shots, yet...but beyond ecstatic about my Kelly Depeche 38 in Chocolate Epsom PHW


----------



## [vogue]

Does anyone have the halzan? Thinking of getting one in the regular size... will it be too small?


----------



## PJW5813

nxxnnn said:


> View attachment 4304119
> 
> 
> No modeling shots, yet...but beyond ecstatic about my Kelly Depeche 38 in Chocolate Epsom PHW



That was a great find or was it a recent SO?


----------



## Pinkie*

Prada Prince said:


> Browsing in Burberry...


You rock


----------



## Prada Prince

Pinkie* said:


> You rock



[emoji85] you’re too kind! But thank you!!!


----------



## TankerToad

nxxnnn said:


> View attachment 4304119
> 
> 
> No modeling shots, yet...but beyond ecstatic about my Kelly Depeche 38 in Chocolate Epsom PHW



Chocolate is a reissued color this season - LOVE this


----------



## HKsai

[vogue] said:


> Does anyone have the halzan? Thinking of getting one in the regular size... will it be too small?


The size is just right for me but the strap is too short for me to crossbody.


----------



## [vogue]

HKsai said:


> The size is just right for me but the strap is too short for me to crossbody.



Thanks! Do you have a pic of it carrying it in their different ways? How do you normally carry it?


----------



## HKsai

[vogue] said:


> Thanks! Do you have a pic of it carrying it in their different ways? How do you normally carry it?


I don’t have it myself. I tried at the store at least 3 different times. It sits just right but only if I use it as a shoulder bag instead of a crossbody. Have you tried it in the store? Sorry I couldn’t be more helpful :/


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Does anyone have the Citynews Messenger? I am interested in it and would like to hear any feedback. Size, closure, pros, cons, etc. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

I was called today for a very special piece.... I was told it is 1 of 2 in the USA (that is what i was told). Hermès Calvi in Matte Malachite Alligator.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

It wouldn’t let me post two pictures at a time so here is the interior.


----------



## acrowcounted

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> It wouldn’t let me post two pictures at a time so here is the interior.


This is jaw droppingly stunning.


----------



## qubed

I definitely like this better than my Bleu de Malte one. Sigh. 



Hermes_Collector89 said:


> I was called today for a very special piece.... I was told it is 1 of 2 in the USA (that is what i was told). Hermès Calvi in Matte Malachite Alligator.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> It wouldn’t let me post two pictures at a time so here is the interior.


Oh my, oh my.....so amazing!!! Almost speechless.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

My second pick up was a bag I was not sure about. I had my SA track down this color/ leather combo for me to check out. Went in knowing I would get the Alligator Calvi but was not sure I would leave with the bag. I should have known....

Introducing my Hermès CityNews Messenger in Bleu Nuit Togo/ Bleu Indigo Vache Hunter leather. 

This bag is extremely comfortable. It hugs the body perfectly when worn cross body or on the shoulder. It is very spacious as well. It has a casual look when you wear with jeans but also a classic formal look when you wear a suit. I like this bag a lot more then I ever thought I would. These are first impressions of course as I got it today; however, I feel pretty confident that my opinion will not change.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> It wouldn’t let me post two pictures at a time so here is the interior.





Hermes_Collector89 said:


> My second pick up was a bag I was not sure about. I had my SA track down this color/ leather combo for me to check out. Went in knowing I would get the Alligator Calvi but was not sure I would leave with the bag. I should have known....
> 
> Introducing my Hermès CityNews Messenger in Bleu Nuit Togo/ Bleu Indigo Vache Hunter leather.
> 
> This bag is extremely comfortable. It hugs the body perfectly when worn cross body or on the shoulder. It is very spacious as well. It has a casual look when you wear with jeans but also a classic formal look when you wear a suit. I like this bag a lot more then I ever thought I would. These are first impressions of course as I got it today; however, I feel pretty confident that my opinion will not change.



Gorgeous pieces. Congrats!!


----------



## binkone

FreddieMac said:


> And next up the Cabavertige bag, available in either Gold or Noir Negonda. Dimensions on these are 35 l x 65 h x 5 d.



Was offered this in Oct while in Milan... Some how I don't really like the leather and its not the most comfortable for carry


----------



## binkone

Very nice, featured in the mens' FW19 show. If only they did a messenger in this style - just slightly longer, wider and deeper, ala barda 30.

*From Vogue: https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2019-menswear/hermes/slideshow/details#4


----------



## FreddieMac

binkone said:


> Very nice, featured in the mens' FW19 show. If only they did a messenger in this style - just slightly longer, wider and deeper, ala barda 30.
> 
> *From Vogue: https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2019-menswear/hermes/slideshow/details#4



Totally agree! Smaller men’s messengers seem to be somewhat lacking at the moment - the Stave Caporal is only in very limited production now and hasn’t been available for PO for a few years, only push. I haven’t seen a Barda in any European stores for a number of years either.

It doesn’t help this size bag is something I’m in desperate need of at the moment, either!


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> It doesn’t help this size bag is something I’m in desperate need of at the moment, either!


Same.
That's why I'm getting this when it comes out in red


Hermes doesn't have anything like this and I'm a bit upset that they're so behind when it comes to men's clutches. lol


----------



## PJW5813

Yes, it's a shame about the Steve Caporal.  It has basic simplicity.  
The CityNews Messenger looks good, but on closer inspection I'm not keen on the trapezoidal shape.
The very stylish Kelly style man-bag is a very promising idea, especially if developed in line with binkone's suggestion.
However the Kelly style fastening is a bit fiddly for a messenger bag - you can't just lift the flap and put your hand in because it does not lend itself well to being left unfastened.
That's what I find with my K SaD.


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> Same.
> That's why I'm getting this when it comes out in red
> View attachment 4319278
> 
> Hermes doesn't have anything like this and I'm a bit upset that they're so behind when it comes to men's clutches. lol



I quite like this, although it’s perhaps a little too mini-briefcase for my liking. Does it come with a crossbody strap?


----------



## FreddieMac

PJW5813 said:


> Yes, it's a shame about the Steve Caporal.  It has basic simplicity.
> The CityNews Messenger looks good, but on closer inspection I'm not keen on the trapezoidal shape.
> The very stylish Kelly style man-bag is a very promising idea, especially if developed in line with binkone's suggestion.
> However the Kelly style fastening is a bit fiddly for a messenger bag - you can't just lift the flap and put your hand in because it does not lend itself well to being left unfastened.
> That's what I find with my K SaD.



Indeed! I love that the Steve evokes that classic age of travel and exploration, a little like a classic Leica rangefinder camera! Which is something I feel the paired back and pure look of some of the City bags can lack.
When they have an interesting form, like the CityBack or CityHall, they work for me, but the more traditionally shaped messengers are perhaps not destined for me!


----------



## Liberté

binkone said:


> Very nice, featured in the mens' FW19 show. If only they did a messenger in this style - just slightly longer, wider and deeper, ala barda 30.
> 
> *From Vogue: https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2019-menswear/hermes/slideshow/details#4


Oh, I love this one, I didn't notice during the show. I agree it should be a bit bigger, but it's a great idea. I think I would like it even more in something like blue clemence though.


----------



## binkone

FreddieMac said:


> Totally agree! Smaller men’s messengers seem to be somewhat lacking at the moment - the Stave Caporal is only in very limited production now and hasn’t been available for PO for a few years, only push. I haven’t seen a Barda in any European stores for a number of years either.
> 
> It doesn’t help this size bag is something I’m in desperate need of at the moment, either!



I’ve been told the barda is ‘discontinued’... doubt you will see new ones produced for the next few years.


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> I quite like this, although it’s perhaps a little too mini-briefcase for my liking. Does it come with a crossbody strap?


Comes with an adjustable, detachable strap, though I'm not sure if it is long enough to be crossbody. It looks like it, though 



Also comes in vertical


----------



## Lostinlondon

FreddieMac said:


> Totally agree! Smaller men’s messengers seem to be somewhat lacking at the moment - the Stave Caporal is only in very limited production now and hasn’t been available for PO for a few years, only push. I haven’t seen a Barda in any European stores for a number of years either.
> 
> It doesn’t help this size bag is something I’m in desperate need of at the moment, either!



@FreddieMac: They used to have « Barda » galore at NBS not so long ago (I’d say max a year). I even used to think that their display cabinet upstairs was extremely boring because that was all they ever had on the shelves. Did you ask? I wouldn’t be surprised if they still had one in stock.


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> Comes with an adjustable, detachable strap, though I'm not sure if it is long enough to be crossbody. It looks like it, though
> View attachment 4319928
> 
> 
> Also comes in vertical
> View attachment 4319929



Thanks, I may have to check this out, although form the dims, it may be 'too' small - I'm clearly like Goldilocks!!!


----------



## FreddieMac

Lostinlondon said:


> @FreddieMac: They used to have « Barda » galore at NBS not so long ago (I’d say max a year). I even used to think that their display cabinet upstairs was extremely boring because that was all they ever had on the shelves. Did you ask? I wouldn’t be surprised if they still had one in stock.



Thanks for the heads up, but I think my heart is really set on one day tracking down a Steve Caporal.

I think the Barda is a smidge too casual looking and the lack of any form of 'closure' unnerves me a little for city touring. I did almost buy one in gold a few years back in from the Tours store, but it just didn't quite have my heart.


----------



## nats

FreddieMac said:


> Thanks for the heads up, but I think my heart is really set on one day tracking down a Steve Caporal.
> 
> I think the Barda is a smidge too casual looking and the lack of any form of 'closure' unnerves me a little for city touring. I did almost buy one in gold a few years back in from the Tours store, but it just didn't quite have my heart.



There is a Steve caporal for sale on the Canadian we site


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Thanks for the heads up, but I think my heart is really set on one day tracking down a Steve Caporal.
> 
> I think the Barda is a smidge too casual looking and the lack of any form of 'closure' unnerves me a little for city touring. I did almost buy one in gold a few years back in from the Tours store, but it just didn't quite have my heart.





nats said:


> There is a Steve caporal for sale on the Canadian we site



There are two in the US site. Also a Barda. Clearly the best ones are on the other side of the pond


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

I used to have a Steve Caporal but it was too small for me once I needed to start carrying a laptop to meetings. 

The Barba has always been a bag i have not been a fan on. Not sure why. I have seen many Barba’s in the US boutiques


----------



## Yoshi1296

I also wanted a smaller crossbody bag but found the Steve Caporal to be a little too plain for me. I got a Chanel boy bag and I find it to be perfect for this need. I used to a have a New Medium but sold that and went with a Mini Boy Bag. It’s perfect.


----------



## FreddieMac

nats said:


> There is a Steve caporal for sale on the Canadian we site





allanrvj said:


> There are two in the US site. Also a Barda. Clearly the best ones are on the other side of the pond



Thanks, but yes, sadly these little bad boys are on the wrong side of the ocean! Plus, although I would probably chose black, the lack of any real choice of colours bugs me - imagine a gorgeous malachite or similar?

I wonder if the Caporal can be produced by SO? I may have to enquire with my SA, although there is allegedly a new smaller crossbody coming this season, I have a feeling it's something in the Flash series.


----------



## PJW5813

I thought the Steve Caporals with an interesting contrasting lining were the best.
It is important to know what you intend to carry in them.
Something like the Barda with its wide rounded corners wouldn't be very good for softback books on the one hand or wider tablets with very square corners.
The former could get dog-eared by the bag and the latter might poke the corners of the bag.
I took some large  scores with me into NBS a while ago and discounted a Steve for the first reason.


----------



## FreddieMac

PJW5813 said:


> I thought the Steve Caporal with an interesting contrasting lining were the best.
> It is important to know what you intend to carry in them.
> Something like the Barda with its wide rounded corners wouldn't be very good for softback books on the one hand or wider tablets with very square corners.
> The former could get dog-eared by the bag and the latter might poke the corners of the bag.
> I took some large  scores with me into NBS a while ago and discounted a Steve for the first reason.



Good advice - I've actually got an ageing bag of the same general dims as the Caporal, but in a N/S orientation, so I'm good on the size. This is my ideal small city travel bag, enough space for a wallet, passport, maybe an iPad, eReader or headphones for the plane, but just the basics generally.

I'm sure the right bag will find me when it's needed!


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> I wonder if the Caporal can be produced by SO?


Not available for SO this season. Only Steve Light, only in Togo and only single color.  Boring. lol


----------



## binkone

Lostinlondon said:


> @FreddieMac: They used to have « Barda » galore at NBS not so long ago (I’d say max a year). I even used to think that their display cabinet upstairs was extremely boring because that was all they ever had on the shelves. Did you ask? I wouldn’t be surprised if they still had one in stock.



I rem they had lots Feb 2017... I think the some of those were still there when I was last in London Mar 2018.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just saw this! The Prada bag!


----------



## castiel

FreddieMac said:


> Totally agree! Smaller men’s messengers seem to be somewhat lacking at the moment - the Stave Caporal is only in very limited production now and hasn’t been available for PO for a few years, only push. I haven’t seen a Barda in any European stores for a number of years either.
> 
> It doesn’t help this size bag is something I’m in desperate need of at the moment, either!


There are still some leftover in Canada and US online boutique


----------



## Yoshi1296

in case anyone is looking for Steve Caporal. 

https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-taurillon-clemence-steve-caporal-messenger-etoupe-331639


----------



## FreddieMac

Yoshi1296 said:


> in case anyone is looking for Steve Caporal.
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-taurillon-clemence-steve-caporal-messenger-etoupe-331639



Thanks for sharing, but I feel they're pushing it with the pricing for a second hand bag - including any duties and delivery to Europe, this is as much as retail!


----------



## Yoshi1296

FreddieMac said:


> Thanks for sharing, but I feel they're pushing it with the pricing for a second hand bag - including any duties and delivery to Europe, this is as much as retail!



Completely agree! I thought the price was steep as well.


----------



## MsAli

DHs V-day gift 


Noir Togo PHW B40


----------



## Yoshi1296

MsAli said:


> DHs V-day gift
> View attachment 4331146
> 
> Noir Togo PHW B40



Super awesome!


----------



## belhomme

I have finally found the card case I been searching for: a Citizen Twill in EPSOM and Black
I always loved the simple design of this card case but haven’t pulled the trigger until now because it was only available in Swift Leather (which tends to stretch and cards falling out) 
I liked the sturdier Epsom but I am still concerned about the leather not holding cards in place because of the less durable silk interior. Is there anyway to give less stress to the leather (i.e putting only 2-3 cards even if 5 is the limit for the card case) 
Can anyone shed light in this issue?Thanks!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

belhomme said:


> I have finally found the card case I been searching for: a Citizen Twill in EPSOM and Black
> I always loved the simple design of this card case but haven’t pulled the trigger until now because it was only available in Swift Leather (which tends to stretch and cards falling out)
> I liked the sturdier Epsom but I am still concerned about the leather not holding cards in place because of the less durable silk interior. Is there anyway to give less stress to the leather (i.e putting only 2-3 cards even if 5 is the limit for the card case)
> Can anyone shed light in this issue?Thanks!!!
> View attachment 4336252


Who told you that swift will stretch and silkin is less durable?


----------



## Yoshi1296

belhomme said:


> I have finally found the card case I been searching for: a Citizen Twill in EPSOM and Black
> I always loved the simple design of this card case but haven’t pulled the trigger until now because it was only available in Swift Leather (which tends to stretch and cards falling out)
> I liked the sturdier Epsom but I am still concerned about the leather not holding cards in place because of the less durable silk interior. Is there anyway to give less stress to the leather (i.e putting only 2-3 cards even if 5 is the limit for the card case)
> Can anyone shed light in this issue?Thanks!!!
> View attachment 4336252





bagidiotic said:


> Who told you that swift will stretch and silkin is less durable?



I have two swift citizen twill cardholders and mine have aged beautifully with no stretching or cards falling out. But I do like the epsom one a lot! Epsom is much sturdier! What color is the inside? Also, the silk is surprisingly very durable. You will really enjoy this little guy!


----------



## bagidiotic

Yoshi1296 said:


> I have two swift citizen twill cardholders and mine have aged beautifully with no stretching or cards falling out. But I do like the epsom one a lot! Epsom is much sturdier! What color is the inside? Also, the silk is surprisingly very durable. You will really enjoy this little guy!


This 100%


----------



## Edion

Hi all, I am excited to share my latest acquisition. Just collected my SO this weekend and can’t wait to use this awesome depeche. It turns out to be quite a good size for me and could fit all my day to day documents etc.


----------



## bagidiotic

Edion said:


> Hi all, I am excited to share my latest acquisition. Just collected my SO this weekend and can’t wait to use this awesome depeche. It turns out to be quite a good size for me and could fit all my day to day documents etc.


Congratulations 
Very manly combo


----------



## PJW5813

lucky lucky lucky
and you made such a good selection


----------



## Yoshi1296

Edion said:


> Hi all, I am excited to share my latest acquisition. Just collected my SO this weekend and can’t wait to use this awesome depeche. It turns out to be quite a good size for me and could fit all my day to day documents etc.



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## FreddieMac

Do any of you gents happen to own an H leather jacket?

I’m considering one of the étrivière lambskin models from the new season, but this will be my first piece of leather RTW and I’m not sure how these things wear/age/upkeep that may be required.

Will obviously discuss with my SA but I’m concerned I’ll get the typical don’t get it wet etc. which as we know with most leather goods isn’t quite so clear cut.

Basically, are these jackets only to be worn on bright sunny days, with no straps hung over my shoulder, or are they a little tougher than that and more akin to a Togo of the bag world leather?

Would love any feedback or advice you may well have!


----------



## csetcos

Edion said:


> Hi all, I am excited to share my latest acquisition. Just collected my SO this weekend and can’t wait to use this awesome depeche. It turns out to be quite a good size for me and could fit all my day to day documents etc.



Gorgeous! Is this Etain with Bleu Saphir?


----------



## Yoshi1296

belhomme said:


> I have finally found the card case I been searching for: a Citizen Twill in EPSOM and Black
> I always loved the simple design of this card case but haven’t pulled the trigger until now because it was only available in Swift Leather (which tends to stretch and cards falling out)
> I liked the sturdier Epsom but I am still concerned about the leather not holding cards in place because of the less durable silk interior. Is there anyway to give less stress to the leather (i.e putting only 2-3 cards even if 5 is the limit for the card case)
> Can anyone shed light in this issue?Thanks!!!
> View attachment 4336252



Here pics of mine! I abused this cardholder like crazy, stretched it out, fit about 6 cards plus folded cash. I retired it for a while and now just use it for my train pass and work card. The swift miraculously has showed no wear. I even got a pen mark on it once and I mistakenly used rubbing alcohol to rub the ink out, the leather still looks stunning!


----------



## Edion

Thanks everyone! I am absolutely delighted with my depeche. Can’t wait for it to stop raining so that I can start using it!



bagidiotic said:


> Congratulations
> Very manly combo



Thank you. I love the colour combo.



PJW5813 said:


> lucky lucky lucky
> and you made such a good selection



Thank you very much! I am glad that the colour combo turns out to my liking. I kept worrying that it will turn out to be weird! Haha.



Yoshi1296 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you!



csetcos said:


> Gorgeous! Is this Etain with Bleu Saphir?



Thank you. Yes you are spot on! The etain changes quite a bit depending on the lighting. Below is a pic with brighter light and it shows the colour better I think.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Edion said:


> Thanks everyone! I am absolutely delighted with my depeche. Can’t wait for it to stop raining so that I can start using it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I love the colour combo.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! I am glad that the colour combo turns out to my liking. I kept worrying that it will turn out to be weird! Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Yes you are spot on! The etain changes quite a bit depending on the lighting. Below is a pic with brighter light and it shows the colour better I think.



Wow!!!!! Amazing. How long did you wait? I currently have one on order!


----------



## Edion

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Wow!!!!! Amazing. How long did you wait? I currently have one on order!



Thanks! Over 2 years! So glad that it finally arrived haha.


----------



## Tony Yang

FreddieMac said:


> Do any of you gents happen to own an H leather jacket?
> 
> I’m considering one of the étrivière lambskin models from the new season, but this will be my first piece of leather RTW and I’m not sure how these things wear/age/upkeep that may be required.
> 
> Will obviously discuss with my SA but I’m concerned I’ll get the typical don’t get it wet etc. which as we know with most leather goods isn’t quite so clear cut.
> 
> Basically, are these jackets only to be worn on bright sunny days, with no straps hung over my shoulder, or are they a little tougher than that and more akin to a Togo of the bag world leather?
> 
> Would love any feedback or advice you may well have!



I own one Hermes and a few from Seraphin (the atelier that makes Herme's jackets). So Hermes/Seraphin leather jackets are some of the best money can buy, they are on a tier above any other brand (perhaps except ZILLI-same level).  You can read more here: https://www.permanentstyle.com/2016/03/seraphin-leather-jackets-paris.html
and here: https://howtospendit.ft.com/mens-style/113303-the-inside-track-seraphin

Longevity and durability are just like any jacket honestly, you don't have to baby them too much. I've even been in pouring rain with my untreated lambskin jackets and they are completely fine. One thing that may need changing though in a few years of wear is the inside lining though, which is the norm for any high-end silk lined jacket.


----------



## belhomme

bagidiotic said:


> Who told you that swift will stretch and silkin is less durable?



The SA that was helping me told me this info... 



Yoshi1296 said:


> I have two swift citizen twill cardholders and mine have aged beautifully with no stretching or cards falling out. But I do like the epsom one a lot! Epsom is much sturdier! What color is the inside? Also, the silk is surprisingly very durable. You will really enjoy this little guy!


Thank you for your input! I will start using mine with no fear!


----------



## FreddieMac

Tony Yang said:


> I own one Hermes and a few from Seraphin (the atelier that makes Herme's jackets). So Hermes/Seraphin leather jackets are some of the best money can buy, they are on a tier above any other brand (perhaps except ZILLI-same level).  You can read more here: https://www.permanentstyle.com/2016/03/seraphin-leather-jackets-paris.html
> and here: https://howtospendit.ft.com/mens-style/113303-the-inside-track-seraphin
> 
> Longevity and durability are just like any jacket honestly, you don't have to baby them too much. I've even been in pouring rain with my untreated lambskin jackets and they are completely fine. One thing that may need changing though in a few years of wear is the inside lining though, which is the norm for any high-end silk lined jacket.



Thanks SO much for sharing, I'll read up on links you posted.

The design I'm interested in has arrived in my boutique, but not in the colour I'm looking for. I'm still going to try it out to get a feel for size/fit etc, but just wanted to be prepared as it's a big investment!


----------



## Tony Yang

FreddieMac said:


> Thanks SO much for sharing, I'll read up on links you posted.
> 
> The design I'm interested in has arrived in my boutique, but not in the colour I'm looking for. I'm still going to try it out to get a feel for size/fit etc, but just wanted to be prepared as it's a big investment!



Agreed. For me fit is most important. I've seen way too many people wearing these ridiculous Supreme or LV clothes way too big since it was on sale or it was the only one they could find. Don't let the clothes wear you, clothes are their to make you look better.

One really difficult thing about Hermes clothes is they don't make too many RTW (like in size 34/44 my SA told me there's like 3 or 2 in the world) and usually they go to Asia so it can be rlly hard to find the right size.


----------



## JY1217

belhomme said:


> I have finally found the card case I been searching for: a Citizen Twill in EPSOM and Black
> I always loved the simple design of this card case but haven’t pulled the trigger until now because it was only available in Swift Leather (which tends to stretch and cards falling out)
> I liked the sturdier Epsom but I am still concerned about the leather not holding cards in place because of the less durable silk interior. Is there anyway to give less stress to the leather (i.e putting only 2-3 cards even if 5 is the limit for the card case)
> Can anyone shed light in this issue?Thanks!!!
> View attachment 4336252



I have a citizen twill trifold wallet and its in swift and silk in. with mine, the cards do fall out if you shake the wallet upside down. Though with mine the cards sit vertically inside instead of horizontally like the classic card holder, not sure if card case has the same issue.


----------



## trendologist

Edion said:


> Hi all, I am excited to share my latest acquisition. Just collected my SO this weekend and can’t wait to use this awesome depeche. It turns out to be quite a good size for me and could fit all my day to day documents etc.


what are the color combo? blue sapphire and etoupe?


----------



## Edion

trendologist said:


> what are the color combo? blue sapphire and etoupe?



Bleu sapphire and etain


----------



## Prada Prince

Saturday vibes with Mr Birkin 40 Noir...


----------



## Prada Prince

Celebrating a friend’s birthday with Mr Birkin...


----------



## CartierLVer

Hello,
I just wanted to share my new SL in blue electric matte alligator! A very rare piece I guess. It took her awhile to obtain but it’s here now! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## fatcat2523

Was lucky to get my hands on this runway jacket, now I need the weather to be warmer


----------



## FreddieMac

fatcat2523 said:


> Was lucky to get my hands on this runway jacket, now I need the weather to be warmer
> View attachment 4360575
> 
> View attachment 4360576



Looks great, congrats!


----------



## FreddieMac

Tony Yang said:


> Agreed. For me fit is most important. I've seen way too many people wearing these ridiculous Supreme or LV clothes way too big since it was on sale or it was the only one they could find. Don't let the clothes wear you, clothes are their to make you look better.
> 
> One really difficult thing about Hermes clothes is they don't make too many RTW (like in size 34/44 my SA told me there's like 3 or 2 in the world) and usually they go to Asia so it can be rlly hard to find the right size.



Thanks again for all your advice.

I finally had a chance to check the jacket out last week and it was gorgeous, the leather was Étrivière Lambskin which has a pitted, weathered appearance. Really nice and probably far more forgiving of mishaps for it.

Sadly, the fit wasn’t there. To have the right fit at the shoulders the jacket was too tight around the waist. So I’ve had to give it a miss and to look forward to whatever may come next to see if it has a more forgiving silhouette!


----------



## fatcat2523

FreddieMac said:


> Looks great, congrats!


Thank you


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Hello, I am looking at a laptop sleeve for my computer. Does anyone know if the Hermes Bazar GM will fit a 13" laptop? Does anyone have one that they use?


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

CartierLVer said:


> Hello,
> I just wanted to share my new SL in blue electric matte alligator! A very rare piece I guess. It took her awhile to obtain but it’s here now! Thanks for letting me share!


Congrats! Welcome to the club!! It is stunning!


----------



## Markymark7




----------



## bagidiotic

Markymark7 said:


> View attachment 4366093
> View attachment 4366094
> View attachment 4366095
> View attachment 4366096
> View attachment 4366097


Very nice collection you got there


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Not sure if i am late to the game, but has anyone seen this leather before? Is it new? It is called Madame Calfskin. It looks like Epsom to me but less grained. It also is more expensive than Epsom. Wonder what it is like!


----------



## Meta

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Not sure if i am late to the game, but has anyone seen this leather before? Is it new? It is called Madame Calfskin. It looks like Epsom to me but less grained. It also is more expensive than Epsom. Wonder what it is like!
> 
> View attachment 4371450


Yes, it's rather new and there's a thread on it here. HTH.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Meta said:


> Yes, it's rather new and there's a thread on it here. HTH.



Thanks!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Bastia does make a great condom case - it fits three.
Be safe and always ready


----------



## Yoshi1296

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Bastia does make a great condom case - it fits three.
> Be safe and always ready



haha this is genius and also so important!! Always wrap it up kids!


----------



## fabuleux

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Bastia does make a great condom case - it fits three.
> Be safe and always ready


Did you post just to show us that you wear Magnum-sized condoms?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

fabuleux said:


> Did you post just to show us that you wear Magnum-sized condoms?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

fabuleux said:


> Did you post just to show us that you wear Magnum-sized condoms?


Of course NOT Hahahaha


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

fabuleux said:


> Did you post just to show us that you wear Magnum-sized condoms?


I do find Bastia very versatile (pun intended) - I use it as condom case at times and I also use it when I don’t want to carry so many things with me. It fits Canadian money and change very nicely as well! I sometime give Bastia away as gift for my guy friends and tell them how I use this very special change purse and they LOVE it
Here is a pic of my Rouge H Bastia with my Bleu de Prusse Guernsey


----------



## Yoshi1296

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> I do find Bastia very versatile (pun intended) - I use it as condom case at times and I also use it when I don’t want to carry so many things with me. It fits Canadian money and change very nicely as well! I sometime give Bastia away as gift for my guy friends and tell them how I use this very special change purse and they LOVE it
> Here is a pic of my Rouge H Bastia with my Bleu de Prusse Guernsey



Love the guernsey!!!


----------



## niveK

Was offered four B in Marseille.

B35 Bleu électrique GHW- no
B35 Noir GHW - no
B40 Noir GHW - no

B35 Bleu Nuit GHW - YES YES YES

In Florence

HAC 40 Alezar PHW - no

Fun trip.


----------



## Londonboy

My bestie


----------



## Tony Yang

I'm really digging the new Slim d'hermes Titane watch (It's not out yet, I think sometime this year). Just enough H orange to pop in the dial, and burnished edges in the same orange on the strap with a grade 2 titanium case.









Refined Sportiness


----------



## Liberté

niveK said:


> Was offered four B in Marseille.
> 
> 
> B35 Bleu Nuit GHW - YES YES YES
> 
> Fun trip.


for the lack of drooling smileys on tpf:


GHW + bleu nuit or marine is probably my favorite color combo for any bag/clothes /wearables... Except for the magnums perhaps.


----------



## RBoricua

Markymark7 said:


> View attachment 4366093
> View attachment 4366094
> View attachment 4366095
> View attachment 4366096
> View attachment 4366097


I can't. 
Wow!
Stunning!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Tony Yang said:


> I'm really digging the new Slim d'hermes Titane watch (It's not out yet, I think sometime this year). Just enough H orange to pop in the dial, and burnished edges in the same orange on the strap with a grade 2 titanium case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refined Sportiness



Love it! Has the price been released?


----------



## Tony Yang

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Love it! Has the price been released?



Yep, $8050 usd in America. https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/slim-dhermes-titane-introducing


----------



## fabuleux

Miles sneakers in calfskin. 
First day!


----------



## qubed

So it seems that some of the Citybacks on US H.com had a small price drop.

But, of course, in bizarro Hermes pricing, the one 27" is more expensive than the 30"



https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cityback-27-eclair-backpack-H076726CKAA/




https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cityback-30-eclair-backpack-H076672CKAB/


----------



## FreddieMac

qubed said:


> So it seems that some of the Citybacks on US H.com had a small price drop.
> 
> But, of course, in bizarro Hermes pricing, the one 27" is more expensive than the 30"
> 
> View attachment 4384183
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cityback-27-eclair-backpack-H076726CKAA/
> 
> View attachment 4384184
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cityback-30-eclair-backpack-H076672CKAB/



Hmmm, I smell a snafu! I was expecting the 27 to be in a different leather, but clearly not. One is either too cheap, or the other even more expensive...

Totally digging the Bleu Electrique colouring of the Eclair, hadn't seen that one yet.


----------



## qubed

qubed said:


> So it seems that some of the Citybacks on US H.com had a small price drop.
> 
> But, of course, in bizarro Hermes pricing, the one 27" is more expensive than the 30"
> 
> View attachment 4384183
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cityback-27-eclair-backpack-H076726CKAA/
> 
> View attachment 4384184
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cityback-30-eclair-backpack-H076672CKAB/



I figured it out. The 27 version is a redesigned cityback with a pocket all the way in the back, presumably with its own compartment, and probably the price increase.


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> So it seems that some of the Citybacks on US H.com had a small price drop.
> 
> But, of course, in bizarro Hermes pricing, the one 27" is more expensive than the 30"
> 
> View attachment 4384183
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cityback-27-eclair-backpack-H076726CKAA/
> 
> View attachment 4384184
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cityback-30-eclair-backpack-H076672CKAB/


the 27 is more expensive coz it's a redesign, and therefore new stock.  they moved the previously useless, side zipper to the back:



also the interior pocket is now gusseted. before it was flat and (also) useless:


----------



## Lostinlondon

allanrvj said:


> the 27 is more expensive coz it's a redesign, and therefore new stock.  they moved the previously useless, side zipper to the back:
> View attachment 4391882
> 
> 
> also the interior pocket is now gusseted. before it was flat and (also) useless:
> View attachment 4391883



“Eagle-eye Allan”! 
IMO, the bigger inside pocket is definitely an improvement. The one in the older models is indeed useless. 
As to the zipper, I have never used it on mine. Mainly because I can rarely be bothered to undo the side-flaps. 
I cannot really see the point of having it now in the back though.


----------



## FreddieMac

Well done all on the sleuthing! I suppose this rear-access pocket allows you to unhook the right shoulder and swing the bag round on the left shoulder and reach in. Question being, what compartment does it enter, the gusseted inner pocket or a new compartment?

I'm loving the electric blue accents of the new eclair line! Has anyone spotted any colours other than the blue?


----------



## PJW5813

FreddieMac said:


> Well done all on the sleuthing! I suppose this rear-access pocket allows you to unhook the right shoulder and swing the bag round on the left shoulder and reach in. Question being, what compartment does it enter, the gusseted inner pocket or a new compartment?
> 
> I'm loving the electric blue accents of the new eclair line! Has anyone spotted any colours other than the blue?



I like the electric blue for the main zip
but I don't like it on the auxiliary
LV did the same with some messenger bags a couple of years ago
and I really don't like the zips in the side of a panel - personal taste, I know
but for me it spoils the line - punk was last century


----------



## aube

FreddieMac said:


> Well done all on the sleuthing! I suppose this rear-access pocket allows you to unhook the right shoulder and swing the bag round on the left shoulder and reach in. Question being, what compartment does it enter, the gusseted inner pocket or a new compartment?
> 
> I'm loving the electric blue accents of the new eclair line! Has anyone spotted any colours other than the blue?



Yeah it's strange that we don't see the zipper from the inner side..


----------



## allanrvj

aube said:


> Yeah it's strange that we don't see the zipper from the inner side..


It's prolly just to access the inner pocket, which I think is ok if you just want to get your phone/wallet/keys?


----------



## qubed

That back zipper goes higher up than the gusseted pocket so it seems likely that it’s its own closed off pocket.


----------



## aube

qubed said:


> That back zipper goes higher up than the gusseted pocket so it seems likely that it’s its own closed off pocket.


I think you are probably right.. OR it was hidden behind the fabric lining OR located exactly at the seam between the fabric lining and leather on the side (very clever if yes) so that it's somehow not obviously visible.


----------



## Tony Yang

aube said:


> I think you are probably right.. OR it was hidden behind the fabric lining OR located exactly at the seam between the fabric lining and leather on the side (very clever if yes) so that it's somehow not obviously visible.



I now want to go to a store and check where that mysterious back zipper goes to now lol. If it goes to a separate compartment...honestly that's far more useful than the old cityback design.


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

My new Evelyne, my first Hermès bag and my 2nd thing from them (1st is black Epsom calvi card case). I used it today and fell in love, different  to my other crossbody bags and made soooo well. The attention to detail is insane!


----------



## BirkinLady

Wow, send some Styling Pics pls


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

BirkinLady said:


> Wow, send some Styling Pics pls



First outing


----------



## navicular

hello gentlemen!

I don't normally ask for opinions prior to a purchase but could use some collective points of view for this one. 
The deadline for my SO is coming up and i'm undecided between the following options:

(1) Kelly lakis 40cm in blue indigo swift with PHW (brushed hw and contrast stitching aren't avail for this model)
(2) HAC 40cm in vert fonce togo with brushed PHW (contrast stitching isn't avail for this model)
Bicolor options and contrast lining are not available for either model this season.

I don't own a kelly but already own a bicolor HAC40 in blue nuit and black with PHW. 
The HAC40 shape and size works for my height and frame - adding another (and a SO at that) is the "safer" option. 

However, I like the idea of a lakis (it would add variety to my collection) but am concerned that the kelly will look like a purse on me (there are none available in my country for me to try on). I am ambivalent about swift leather on a 40cm bag and worry about the wear and tear (in particular the sagging of the corners) with time. On the other hand, I like the option of being hands free (unlike with the HAC) and have been told that I can order a longer strap in a different color (I was thinking of bleu paon in swift) for contrast. 

What do you think?


----------



## Liberté

I would go for kelly lakis. It's not going to look like a purse, it looks more like a briefcase.
 Personally I would find blue more wearable than green, but that really comes down to your wardrobe choices. I wouldn't worry about swift, it's not that fragile and it refurbishes beautifully.


----------



## bagidiotic

navicular said:


> hello gentlemen!
> 
> I don't normally ask for opinions prior to a purchase but could use some collective points of view for this one.
> The deadline for my SO is coming up and i'm undecided between the following options:
> 
> (1) Kelly lakis 40cm in blue indigo swift with PHW (brushed hw and contrast stitching aren't avail for this model)
> (2) HAC 40cm in vert fonce togo with brushed PHW (contrast stitching isn't avail for this model)
> Bicolor options and contrast lining are not available for either model this season.
> 
> I don't own a kelly but already own a bicolor HAC40 in blue nuit and black with PHW.
> The HAC40 shape and size works for my height and frame - adding another (and a SO at that) is the "safer" option.
> 
> However, I like the idea of a lakis (it would add variety to my collection) but am concerned that the kelly will look like a purse on me (there are none available in my country for me to try on). I am ambivalent about swift leather on a 40cm bag and worry about the wear and tear (in particular the sagging of the corners) with time. On the other hand, I like the option of being hands free (unlike with the HAC) and have been told that I can order a longer strap in a different color (I was thinking of bleu paon in swift) for contrast.
> 
> What do you think?


Vote for lakis
I have 3 lakis
Of which 2 are swift
They wear super well


----------



## LoveBracelet

What do you think of this Espionne ring for a guy? TIA [emoji16]


----------



## PJW5813

navicular, you asked for opinions:
I will stick my head above the parapet and say that (from photos) I am sorry but I don't like the Lakis.
Pace all of those who already own and love the style, but I really dislike the zips under the line of the flap fighting for textural dominance with the touret and sangles.

I would favour a HAC or straightforward Kelly 40.

My question always is, "What do you want to use if for? How do you envisage using it?"
Do you want the volume of a HAC? ideal for clothes and weekends away
What about a Kelly Sac a Depeches? if you want it for books and papers?


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

LoveBracelet said:


> What do you think of this Espionne ring for a guy? TIA [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396968


Love it!


----------



## Prada Prince

navicular said:


> hello gentlemen!
> 
> I don't normally ask for opinions prior to a purchase but could use some collective points of view for this one.
> The deadline for my SO is coming up and i'm undecided between the following options:
> 
> (1) Kelly lakis 40cm in blue indigo swift with PHW (brushed hw and contrast stitching aren't avail for this model)
> (2) HAC 40cm in vert fonce togo with brushed PHW (contrast stitching isn't avail for this model)
> Bicolor options and contrast lining are not available for either model this season.
> 
> I don't own a kelly but already own a bicolor HAC40 in blue nuit and black with PHW.
> The HAC40 shape and size works for my height and frame - adding another (and a SO at that) is the "safer" option.
> 
> However, I like the idea of a lakis (it would add variety to my collection) but am concerned that the kelly will look like a purse on me (there are none available in my country for me to try on). I am ambivalent about swift leather on a 40cm bag and worry about the wear and tear (in particular the sagging of the corners) with time. On the other hand, I like the option of being hands free (unlike with the HAC) and have been told that I can order a longer strap in a different color (I was thinking of bleu paon in swift) for contrast.
> 
> What do you think?


I would go for a Kelly 40 in those same specifications you listed, or stick to the HAC. I just find the Kelly Lakis too busy as well.


----------



## HKsai

navicular said:


> hello gentlemen!
> 
> I don't normally ask for opinions prior to a purchase but could use some collective points of view for this one.
> The deadline for my SO is coming up and i'm undecided between the following options:
> 
> (1) Kelly lakis 40cm in blue indigo swift with PHW (brushed hw and contrast stitching aren't avail for this model)
> (2) HAC 40cm in vert fonce togo with brushed PHW (contrast stitching isn't avail for this model)
> Bicolor options and contrast lining are not available for either model this season.
> 
> I don't own a kelly but already own a bicolor HAC40 in blue nuit and black with PHW.
> The HAC40 shape and size works for my height and frame - adding another (and a SO at that) is the "safer" option.
> 
> However, I like the idea of a lakis (it would add variety to my collection) but am concerned that the kelly will look like a purse on me (there are none available in my country for me to try on). I am ambivalent about swift leather on a 40cm bag and worry about the wear and tear (in particular the sagging of the corners) with time. On the other hand, I like the option of being hands free (unlike with the HAC) and have been told that I can order a longer strap in a different color (I was thinking of bleu paon in swift) for contrast.
> 
> What do you think?


I don’t mine the Lakis initially but saw Uma Thurman wearing it on a tv show and it worked for me! Personally I would not want it in swift though.


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

does anyone own a constance? is 24cm the largest size and does it look okay on guys -  ie, is the shoulder strap too short? thanks guys


----------



## bagidiotic

Harryste said:


> does anyone own a constance? is 24cm the largest size and does it look okay on guys -  ie, is the shoulder strap too short? thanks guys


Largest size is 29cm
The cartable constance 
Very chic!


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

bagidiotic said:


> Largest size is 29cm
> The cartable constance
> Very chic!


 
that sounds gorgeous, lovely size! thank you


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

Harryste said:


> that sounds gorgeous, lovely size! thank you


 






url ]

love the hardware, more subtle and less likely to scratch than just plain metal.


----------



## conradsclosetaustralia

CartierLVer said:


> Hello,
> I just wanted to share my new SL in blue electric matte alligator! A very rare piece I guess. It took her awhile to obtain but it’s here now! Thanks for letting me share!


How much was this if you don’t mind me asking? I’m in Australia and I’m going to hunt this down haha


----------



## chgoblknazn

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> I was called today for a very special piece.... I was told it is 1 of 2 in the USA (that is what i was told). Hermès Calvi in Matte Malachite Alligator.


There's one in Chicago in matte blue. Its GORGEOUS!


----------



## CartierLVer

conradsclosetaustralia said:


> How much was this if you don’t mind me asking? I’m in Australia and I’m going to hunt this down haha



It’s a big price drop to announce! Be expected to pay a pretty penny for it!


----------



## conradsclosetaustralia

CartierLVer said:


> It’s a big price drop to announce! Be expected to pay a pretty penny for it!


Ouch hahaha I think I could take a ball park shot (which scares me) lol you’re very lucky it’s absolutely stunning!


----------



## acrowcounted

conradsclosetaustralia said:


> Ouch hahaha I think I could take a ball park shot (which scares me) lol you’re very lucky it’s absolutely stunning!


A dark blue one was available on hermes.com USA last year.


----------



## CartierLVer

conradsclosetaustralia said:


> Ouch hahaha I think I could take a ball park shot (which scares me) lol you’re very lucky it’s absolutely stunning!



Yes, I love the color and the rarity of this piece! My SA told me that exotics in SLG is hard to come by due to the use of it being used on bags more than SLG! The way Hermès uses their crocs and alligator is unique and they specifically cut it a certain way so the yield of each piece is special and that is the reason exotics in crocs/alligator is high price because they only get small amount out from each cut. Which is what I read.


----------



## CartierLVer

acrowcounted said:


> A dark blue one was available on hermes.com USA last year.
> View attachment 4401171



Yes, I remember this color and the person who bought is! I had a chance to purchase it online but I passed since I had my eyes on the blue electric calvi, which I now possess! Yay.


----------



## PJW5813

conradsclosetaustralia said:


> How much was this if you don’t mind me asking? I’m in Australia and I’m going to hunt this down haha




Off the top of my head it's the price of a standard leather Calvi times 10 ( I.e. 300x10=3000 )
It's proportionally a much higher multiplier than for a handbag.


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> That back zipper goes higher up than the gusseted pocket so it seems likely that it’s its own closed off pocket.


You’re right. I wrote to Hermes and this is what they said:

“Dear Sir,

we thank you very much for your interest in our products.

The back side pocket of the backpack is a separate smaller pocket.”

x


----------



## fatcat2523

Saw this available in UK online and thought to share in case someone is interested


----------



## Rouge H

That’s kinda cool.


----------



## allanrvj

fatcat2523 said:


> Saw this available in UK online and thought to share in case someone is interested
> View attachment 4404929


Cool that they are reissuing old designs. They did this back in 2015 with Box instead of Evergrain.


----------



## Meta

allanrvj said:


> Cool that they are reissuing old designs. They did this back in 2015 with Box instead of Evergrain.
> View attachment 4405114


They're not reissuing old designs but rather these push offer items finally went into production... 4 years later  (posted it here.) It's odd that this is available online for that reason even though it's restricted to the UK site only to coincide with the recent Step into the Frame mens event at the end of March.


----------



## allanrvj

Meta said:


> They're not reissuing old designs but rather these push offer items finally went into production... 4 years later  (posted it here.) It's odd that this is available online for that reason even though it's restricted to the UK site only to coincide with the recent Step into the Frame mens event at the end of March.


Well, that is just silly!


----------



## Meta

Cross posting the new Kelly Depeche for mens coming in FW19.





Also another bag that might interest the gents is the felt/leather Birkin 35




I posted them here originally.


----------



## chgoblknazn

Meta said:


> Cross posting the new Kelly Depeche for mens coming in FW19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also another bag that might interest the gents is the felt/leather Birkin 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted them here originally. [emoji2]


That Depeche is stunning!


----------



## FreddieMac

Meta said:


> Cross posting the new Kelly Depeche for mens coming in FW19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also another bag that might interest the gents is the felt/leather Birkin 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted them here originally.



Thanks for sharing! I wonder what other colours the felt B will come in. I like that these aren't just with the light or dark grey felt of the HAC's. I also wonder if they will have inner pockets, or retain the simple design of the HAC's.

Would love one of these in a Malachite-esque green!


----------



## PJW5813

chgoblknazn said:


> That Depeche is stunning!



Aesthetically it looks great, but I'm disappointed it's been modified
I wonder if it is single compartment or concertinered like the original.
Practically I don't like the curved corners on a briefcase - not good for papers or books.


----------



## FreddieMac

PJW5813 said:


> Aesthetically it looks great, but I'm disappointed it's been modified
> I wonder if it is single compartment or concertinered like the original.
> Practically I don't like the curved corners on a briefcase - not good for papers or books.



From the catwalk image, it looks to be a single large compartment.

I like the look of this, but wonder how much you can really fit in it beyond a wallet and a few (flat) essentials?


----------



## Meta

FreddieMac said:


> From the catwalk image, it looks to be a single large compartment.
> 
> I like the look of this, but wonder how much you can really fit in it beyond a wallet and a few (flat) essentials?


This is the clutch that measures 25cm across (Kelly Depeche 25). It has a removable wristlet strap and is without a handle. Not sure if the new Kelly Depeche will be single compartment like this clutch.


----------



## FreddieMac

Meta said:


> This is the clutch that measures 25cm across (Kelly Depeche 25). It has a removable wristlet strap and is without a handle. Not sure if the new Kelly Depeche will be single compartment like this clutch.



The sun obviously got to me yesterday... I didn't even put two and two together with the handle and wrist strap. TOTALLY different bags! Thanks for pointing out the obvious, my brain is most certainly not in gear this morning 

As the bottom edges are cut-in like the pochette, I'm guessing this will be similar in construction with the single gusset. This would also match with the new SaD Light.


----------



## Liberté

please let it have a shoulder strap option ! I would get it in a heart beat with a shoulder strap, but not sure how much I would use it without....


----------



## MYH

Since my hubs is not on PurseForum, I thought I would share his new 35cm
Citynews messenger bag for him. It’s in macassar Togo and ebene Hunter. It can go on the shoulder or crossbody and the hardware is brushed palladium. There’s even a secret zipper compartment on the back panel. The corners and sides are reinforced to give it shape. I kind of love it too and am already wondering if I can steal it from him.  It’s his very first H bag.


----------



## AnnaE

MYH said:


> Since my hubs is not on PurseForum, I thought I would share his new 35cm
> Citynews messenger bag for him. It’s in macassar Togo and ebene Hunter. It can go on the shoulder or crossbody and the hardware is brushed palladium. There’s even a secret zipper compartment on the back panel. The corners and sides are reinforced to give it shape. I kind of love it too and am already wondering if I can steal it from him.  It’s his very first H bag.
> 
> View attachment 4409436
> View attachment 4409437
> View attachment 4409438



So cool! Thanks for sharing. If my husband were not a backpack guy, I would be so interested in getting this for him. If possible, would love to see modeling pics.


----------



## MYH

AnnaE said:


> So cool! Thanks for sharing. If my husband were not a backpack guy, I would be so interested in getting this for him. If possible, would love to see modeling pics.


Thanks! He’s not feeling well atm but I will get him to model it soon


----------



## Prinipessa

MYH said:


> Since my hubs is not on PurseForum, I thought I would share his new 35cm
> Citynews messenger bag for him. It’s in macassar Togo and ebene Hunter. It can go on the shoulder or crossbody and the hardware is brushed palladium. There’s even a secret zipper compartment on the back panel. The corners and sides are reinforced to give it shape. I kind of love it too and am already wondering if I can steal it from him.  It’s his very first H bag.
> 
> View attachment 4409436
> View attachment 4409437
> View attachment 4409438


Would love to see a photo of the inside.


----------



## navicular

Meta said:


> Cross posting the new Kelly Depeche for mens coming in FW19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also another bag that might interest the gents is the felt/leather Birkin 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted them here originally.



oh my...do u happen to know the dimensions of the kelly briefcase??


----------



## Meta

navicular said:


> oh my...do u happen to know the dimensions of the kelly briefcase??


I don't and these days dimensions aren't usually included in details of the buy it seems?  Will have to wait till these arrive in stores.


----------



## navicular

Meta said:


> I don't and these days dimensions aren't usually included in details of the buy it seems?  Will have to wait till these arrive in stores.



just checked with my SM and it's apparently 36cm..


----------



## MYH

navicular said:


> just checked with my SM and it's apparently 36cm..


That’s a great size!


----------



## jnj1ster

MYH said:


> Since my hubs is not on PurseForum, I thought I would share his new 35cm
> Citynews messenger bag for him. It’s in macassar Togo and ebene Hunter. It can go on the shoulder or crossbody and the hardware is brushed palladium. There’s even a secret zipper compartment on the back panel. The corners and sides are reinforced to give it shape. I kind of love it too and am already wondering if I can steal it from him.  It’s his very first H bag.
> 
> View attachment 4409436
> View attachment 4409437
> View attachment 4409438


Thanks for sharing, MYH! This is the first bag that my DH said he might consider when I showed him your pictures - shocking!! It'd be great if you could share other photos later! [emoji4]


----------



## fatcat2523

Got my hands on this bag. Prefect size for everyday. Cityslide belt bag in PM. The price is very reasonable.


----------



## fabuleux

fatcat2523 said:


> Got my hands on this bag. Prefect size for everyday. Cityslide belt bag in PM. The price is very reasonable.
> View attachment 4415009
> 
> View attachment 4415010
> 
> View attachment 4415011


This looks great on you!


----------



## fatcat2523

fabuleux said:


> This looks great on you!


Thank you I’m more confident now. Was worried it looks too dated.


----------



## FreddieMac

Giving my 3D Puzzle hoody it's first outing


----------



## chgoblknazn

FreddieMac said:


> Giving my 3D Puzzle hoody it's first outing


Looks great on you. I saw two colorways in the Chicago store last month. My hands went right for them!


----------



## FreddieMac

chgoblknazn said:


> Looks great on you. I saw two colorways in the Chicago store last month. My hands went right for them!



Thanks! It's a great piece, certainly my favourite form the collection. Super light, soft and comfortable and the 3D knit adds a real depth to the print.

The blue/green jacket is a nice piece too.


----------



## bagidiotic

FreddieMac said:


> Giving my 3D Puzzle hoody it's first outing


Great buy


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

FreddieMac said:


> Giving my 3D Puzzle hoody it's first outing


Love guys modelling H clothes


----------



## FreddieMac

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Love guys modelling H clothes



Thanks! They have such classic cuts and timeless designs.
I just wish I had the endless budget to dive deeper into more of the collection each season


----------



## HavLab

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4381992
> 
> Miles sneakers in calfskin.
> First day!



How do you like these?


----------



## fabuleux

HavLab said:


> How do you like these?


So far I love them!


----------



## HavLab

fabuleux said:


> So far I love them!



Thanks!  On my list for next trip


----------



## Regulus Goodfellowi

I’ve been enjoying this forum for some time, but never posted before.
However, I have bought this new Cityback in a black Taurrilon Maurice and the zip in the back is to a separate compartment in the back panel. You could store an iPad Mini, but it’s just not big enough for an iPad Pro 11”. The bigger pocket inside the main compartment does fit an iPad Pro 11” with pencil and keyboard folio.
The backpack also fit’s my MacBook Pro 13” with Apple’s black leather cover.



For size comparison, it’s a Smythson Soho notebook in the back pocket. It’s convenient for things like this but could also be useful for a phone, some papers etc.



It’s my first “real” bag although I have (had) dozens of other briefcases and backpacks and it’s absolutely fabulous. I’ve never had so many compliments on a bag. And nobody realizes it’s a Hermes and it’s price.
The Taurrilon Maurice leather is very nice (as are all Hermes’ leathers), it has had some rain (I try to avoid it, us an umbrella etc, but sometimes it’s unavoidable) and has withstood that well. It’s obviously not been soaked and when I’m inside it gets a quick wipe down to dry it.




Lostinlondon said:


> “Eagle-eye Allan”!
> IMO, the bigger inside pocket is definitely an improvement. The one in the older models is indeed useless.
> As to the zipper, I have never used it on mine. Mainly because I can rarely be bothered to undo the side-flaps.
> I cannot really see the point of having it now in the back though.





FreddieMac said:


> Well done all on the sleuthing! I suppose this rear-access pocket allows you to unhook the right shoulder and swing the bag round on the left shoulder and reach in. Question being, what compartment does it enter, the gusseted inner pocket or a new compartment?
> 
> I'm loving the electric blue accents of the new eclair line! Has anyone spotted any colours other than the blue?





PJW5813 said:


> I like the electric blue for the main zip
> but I don't like it on the auxiliary
> LV did the same with some messenger bags a couple of years ago
> and I really don't like the zips in the side of a panel - personal taste, I know
> but for me it spoils the line - punk was last century





aube said:


> Yeah it's strange that we don't see the zipper from the inner side..





allanrvj said:


> It's prolly just to access the inner pocket, which I think is ok if you just want to get your phone/wallet/keys?





qubed said:


> That back zipper goes higher up than the gusseted pocket so it seems likely that it’s its own closed off pocket.





Tony Yang said:


> I now want to go to a store and check where that mysterious back zipper goes to now lol. If it goes to a separate compartment...honestly that's far more useful than the old cityback design.


----------



## fabuleux

Regulus Goodfellowi said:


> I’ve been enjoying this forum for some time, but never posted before.
> However, I have bought this new Cityback in a black Taurrilon Maurice and the zip in the back is to a separate compartment in the back panel. You could store an iPad Mini, but it’s just not big enough for an iPad Pro 11”. The bigger pocket inside the main compartment does fit an iPad Pro 11” with pencil and keyboard folio.
> The backpack also fit’s my MacBook Pro 13” with Apple’s black leather cover.
> 
> View attachment 4423274
> 
> For size comparison, it’s a Smythson Soho notebook in the back pocket. It’s convenient for things like this but could also be useful for a phone, some papers etc.
> View attachment 4423275
> 
> 
> It’s my first “real” bag although I have (had) dozens of other briefcases and backpacks and it’s absolutely fabulous. I’ve never had so many compliments on a bag. And nobody realizes it’s a Hermes and it’s price.
> The Taurrilon Maurice leather is very nice (as are all Hermes’ leathers), it has had some rain (I try to avoid it, us an umbrella etc, but sometimes it’s unavoidable) and has withstood that well. It’s obviously not been soaked and when I’m inside it gets a quick wipe down to dry it.


Congrats! It looks great on you.


----------



## PJW5813

Regulus Goodfellowi said:


> I’ve been enjoying this forum for some time, but never posted before.
> . . .
> It’s my first “real” bag although I have (had) dozens of other briefcases and backpacks and it’s absolutely fabulous. *I’ve never had so many compliments on a bag. And nobody realizes it’s a Hermes and it’s price*.. .  .



Now that is real quiet style at its best.  Cognoscenti will no what it is, but it's not vulgar swank.
Pleased to read that you are so happy with your step into the Hermes waters.


----------



## Ulf

Regulus Goodfellowi said:


> The backpack also fit’s my MacBook Pro 13” with Apple’s black leather cover.


It's also possible to squeeze in a 15" MBP with cover (at least the newer ones with Touch Bar). I do it practically every day.

This backpack is my all-time favourite bag, or at least most worn; I bought a plombe taurillon cristobal one as soon as it launched and one in black maurice last spring.


----------



## Regulus Goodfellowi

Ulf said:


> It's also possible to squeeze in a 15" MBP with cover (at least the newer ones with Touch Bar). I do it practically every day.
> 
> This backpack is my all-time favourite bag, or at least most worn; I bought a plombe taurillon cristobal one as soon as it launched and one in black maurice last spring.



I really like the plombe very much and if I would have to choose it would be really hard. 
I was in the Hermes Store and I wanted to see the Cityback IRL. Get a sense, feel etc. Online they only had one with a blue or green zip, so I had prepared to wait for months before a new model without colorful zip in plombe/noire/navy would be available. But in the shop my SA came with this one, it came just the day before in! Noire, beautiful leather. Lucky Me!!  But it is even €500 more expensive then the baseball model. According to the SA it’s because of the new model and the Maurice leather. 

I was wondering how the Cristobal leather is compared to the Maurice, they are both Taurillons?!


----------



## Ulf

Regulus Goodfellowi said:


> I was wondering how the Cristobal leather is compared to the Maurice, they are both Taurillons?!


Cristobal has a smaller grain and feels thicker and a lot more rigid compared to the thinner and slouchier Maurice.

Cristobal also has a more matte appearance, so Maurice wins in black.


----------



## Regulus Goodfellowi

Ulf said:


> Cristobal has a smaller grain and feels thicker and a lot more rigid compared to the thinner and slouchier Maurice.
> 
> Cristobal also has a more matte appearance, so Maurice wins in black.


Thx! Maurice is a slouch indeed but it really grows on me. I’ve always had structured packs with a frame/plate option.


----------



## FreddieMac

Regulus Goodfellowi said:


> Thx! Maurice is a slouch indeed but it really grows on me. I’ve always had structured packs with a frame/plate option.



I find Cristobal is much more akin to Swift leather in touch and grain, but thicker and more rigid. I've had a Steve in Cristobal for a couple of years and it's wearing really well so far - almost too well - it could do with softening a little and gaining just a little slouch


----------



## FreddieMac

Regulus Goodfellowi said:


> I’ve been enjoying this forum for some time, but never posted before.
> However, I have bought this new Cityback in a black Taurrilon Maurice and the zip in the back is to a separate compartment in the back panel. You could store an iPad Mini, but it’s just not big enough for an iPad Pro 11”. The bigger pocket inside the main compartment does fit an iPad Pro 11” with pencil and keyboard folio.
> The backpack also fit’s my MacBook Pro 13” with Apple’s black leather cover.
> 
> View attachment 4423274
> 
> For size comparison, it’s a Smythson Soho notebook in the back pocket. It’s convenient for things like this but could also be useful for a phone, some papers etc.
> View attachment 4423275
> 
> 
> It’s my first “real” bag although I have (had) dozens of other briefcases and backpacks and it’s absolutely fabulous. I’ve never had so many compliments on a bag. And nobody realizes it’s a Hermes and it’s price.
> The Taurrilon Maurice leather is very nice (as are all Hermes’ leathers), it has had some rain (I try to avoid it, us an umbrella etc, but sometimes it’s unavoidable) and has withstood that well. It’s obviously not been soaked and when I’m inside it gets a quick wipe down to dry it.



This looks great on you! I'm more of a hand/cross-body carrier, but the Cityback is just SO comfortable when worn! The extra pocket certainly feels like it's added more practicality to the design too.


----------



## Ulf

FreddieMac said:


> I've had a Steve in Cristobal for a couple of years and it's wearing really well so far - almost too well - it could do with softening a little and gaining just a little slouch


My 28 cm Steve is a thin and slouchy Clemence (particularly the back/flap) while my 38 cm might be the thickest and stiffest Clemence I've ever seen, and it hasn't softened a lot over the years. Hides differ so much.

I generally prefer rigid leathers, but the small Steve works really well with a slouchier leather – the larger would probably collapse in on itself.


----------



## FreddieMac

Ulf said:


> My 28 cm Steve is a thin and slouchy Clemence (particularly the back/flap) while my 38 cm might be the thickest and stiffest Clemence I've ever seen, and it hasn't softened a lot over the years. Hides differ so much.
> 
> I generally prefer rigid leathers, but the small Steve works really well with a slouchier leather – the larger would probably collapse in on itself.



Oh I totally agree with not wanting a complete puddle! My Cristobal is a 35 and sometimes it feels like it could just do with a little more moulding to my body in action, but otherwise, the structure is super helpful when setting it down!


----------



## fatcat2523

FreddieMac said:


> I find Cristobal is much more akin to Swift leather in touch and grain, but thicker and more rigid. I've had a Steve in Cristobal for a couple of years and it's wearing really well so far - almost too well - it could do with softening a little and gaining just a little slouch


When I got my beltbag which is in Cristobal leather, the label on the box has state Veau Swift in French with English Cristobal. So I assumed they are actually the same.


----------



## Regulus Goodfellowi

Might that not be two different leathers on both sides of the belt?


----------



## FreddieMac

fatcat2523 said:


> When I got my beltbag which is in Cristobal leather, the label on the box has state Veau Swift in French with English Cristobal. So I assumed they are actually the same.



Hmmm, I'm not sure. Although they have a similar feel, they do still feel distinct, or at least comparing my Apple Watch strap in Swift to the Steve in Cristobal. I think they're certainly in the same family, but much like the new veau Jonathan, still somewhat different.


----------



## navicular

finally got my hands on a J34 - I’ve heard this size is being discontinued and would soon only be available as SO. 
I’m really enjoying using the bag so far! And don’t find it fussy at all.


----------



## kou

Love this combination


----------



## vicki.99

Can anyone identify the gentleman with the Evelyne? I love his style.


----------



## doctor_top

italy trip


----------



## rict95

vicki.99 said:


> View attachment 4430384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify the gentleman with the Evelyne? I love his style.


Here is the instagram


----------



## boulderv1

Hope you guys don’t mind me sharing but an amazing SA managed to obtain a Plume Fourre-Tout in Volynka for me. This leather is so neat. And the bag is so light!


----------



## Liberté

boulderv1 said:


> Hope you guys don’t mind me sharing but an amazing SA managed to obtain a Plume Fourre-Tout in Volynka for me. This leather is so neat. And the bag is so light!


That's a beautiful bag! Thanks for sharing and enjoy!


----------



## Regulus Goodfellowi

a


boulderv1 said:


> Hope you guys don’t mind me sharing but an amazing SA managed to obtain a Plume Fourre-Tout in Volynka for me. This leather is so neat. And the bag is so light!


Absolutely a beautiful bag in a truly astonishingly leather. And I like the color a lot! Subdued yet different from the black blue an grey crowed (to which I belong as well  )


----------



## bagidiotic

boulderv1 said:


> Hope you guys don’t mind me sharing but an amazing SA managed to obtain a Plume Fourre-Tout in Volynka for me. This leather is so neat. And the bag is so light!


Congratulations on this unique piece


----------



## allanrvj

boulderv1 said:


> Hope you guys don’t mind me sharing but an amazing SA managed to obtain a Plume Fourre-Tout in Volynka for me. This leather is so neat. And the bag is so light!


omg! my dream bag! 
could you take pics of the inside?


----------



## doni

boulderv1 said:


> Hope you guys don’t mind me sharing but an amazing SA managed to obtain a Plume Fourre-Tout in Volynka for me. This leather is so neat. And the bag is so light!


OMG, so gorgeous! Would you mind posting in the Plume clubhouse for reference?


----------



## boulderv1

Thanks for the compliments. The bag is full at the moment because I am traveling tomorrow. 

Will take photos of the inside and post here and in the Plume clubhouse once I unpack tomorrow night. FYI - the interior is made of Swift and only has two small pockets.


----------



## boulderv1

Meant to quote these in my reply but apparently failed. 



allanrvj said:


> omg! my dream bag!
> could you take pics of the inside?





doni said:


> OMG, so gorgeous! Would you mind posting in the Plume clubhouse for reference?


----------



## qubed

So some you may recall my essay a year ago about why the Cityback "sucks" and I wasn't going to buy it. And then a few months ago I bought the Berluti Allesandro instead. But man—the Cityback had still haunted my dreams. And then last month I went to NYC meatpacking there was an special one that I couldn't get out of my head. I mulled it over for a month, and finally bought it:

The Hermes Cityback 27 "Cosmos" edition (Togo Leather):










It's Togo leather, with what I'm assuming is a dark blue base and shades of yellow, orange & red presumably painted on. Each bag has a different pattern (and to be honest, my favorite version was bought while I was mulling it over).

Unfortunately, it's the old style Cityback with the useless faux side-pocket. But I do like the side look with the double zipper co-joined with the various colors.

I don't think the design/pattern is for everyone, but it's definitely for me.


----------



## allanrvj

qubed said:


> So some you may recall my essay a year ago about why the Cityback "sucks" and I wasn't going to buy it. And then a few months ago I bought the Berluti Allesandro instead. But man—the Cityback had still haunted my dreams. And then last month I went to NYC meatpacking there was an special one that I couldn't get out of my head. I mulled it over for a month, and finally bought it:
> 
> The Hermes Cityback 27 "Cosmos" edition (Togo Leather):
> 
> View attachment 4434365
> View attachment 4434364
> View attachment 4434357
> View attachment 4434362
> View attachment 4434356
> View attachment 4434355
> View attachment 4434366
> 
> 
> It's Togo leather, with what I'm assuming is a dark blue base and shades of yellow, orange & red presumably painted on. Each bag has a different pattern (and to be honest, my favorite version was bought while I was mulling it over).
> 
> Unfortunately, it's the old style Cityback with the useless faux side-pocket. But I do like the side look with the double zipper co-joined with the various colors.
> 
> I don't think the design/pattern is for everyone, but it's definitely for me.


Ooh I love the color! This is the nicest I've seen so far.


----------



## boulderv1

qubed said:


> So some you may recall my essay a year ago about why the Cityback "sucks" and I wasn't going to buy it. And then a few months ago I bought the Berluti Allesandro instead. But man—the Cityback had still haunted my dreams. And then last month I went to NYC meatpacking there was an special one that I couldn't get out of my head. I mulled it over for a month, and finally bought it:
> 
> The Hermes Cityback 27 "Cosmos" edition (Togo Leather):
> 
> View attachment 4434365
> View attachment 4434364
> View attachment 4434357
> View attachment 4434362
> View attachment 4434356
> View attachment 4434355
> View attachment 4434366
> 
> 
> It's Togo leather, with what I'm assuming is a dark blue base and shades of yellow, orange & red presumably painted on. Each bag has a different pattern (and to be honest, my favorite version was bought while I was mulling it over).
> 
> Unfortunately, it's the old style Cityback with the useless faux side-pocket. But I do like the side look with the double zipper co-joined with the various colors.
> 
> I don't think the design/pattern is for everyone, but it's definitely for me.



Super duper cool! Love the pattern and colours!


----------



## JWiseman

Gentlemen...K40 or B40? I currently have a HAC40 and have used it only a handful of times as I find it too cumbersome for everyday. I live in the suburbs and commute into NYC everyday for work (bus, subway). Would a K40 be more everyday since it has a strap? Do you find the K40 to be too dainty and feminine? 

Does anyone have modeling shots of both, or side by sides? I'm worried that even in the 40, the K will seem too small. I'm only 5'8" but don't want it to look too small on me.

Thanks!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

boulderv1 said:


> Hope you guys don’t mind me sharing but an amazing SA managed to obtain a Plume Fourre-Tout in Volynka for me. This leather is so neat. And the bag is so light!


Amazing bag!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fatcat2523

My SA is saying Kelly Depeche is offering 25 & 36. Have anyone see it or know anything about it? Is it only handheld?


----------



## bagidiotic

JWiseman said:


> Gentlemen...K40 or B40? I currently have a HAC40 and have used it only a handful of times as I find it too cumbersome for everyday. I live in the suburbs and commute into NYC everyday for work (bus, subway). Would a K40 be more everyday since it has a strap? Do you find the K40 to be too dainty and feminine?
> 
> Does anyone have modeling shots of both, or side by sides? I'm worried that even in the 40, the K will seem too small. I'm only 5'8" but don't want it to look too small on me.
> 
> Thanks!


Do you put a lot
Do you need a bag or tote
You cannot compare birkin and Kelly in this manner 
One is a tote other is a bag


----------



## FreddieMac

fatcat2523 said:


> My SA is saying Kelly Depeche is offering 25 & 36. Have anyone see it or know anything about it? Is it only handheld?



The 26 was shown on the catwalk show and is more of a clutch with hand lanyard, the 36 has a handle.

I think images of both were posted a page or two back.


----------



## fatcat2523

FreddieMac said:


> The 26 was shown on the catwalk show and is more of a clutch with hand lanyard, the 36 has a handle.
> 
> I think images of both were posted a page or two back.


Thank you. I didn't realized the clutch is what my SA referring to.


----------



## FreddieMac

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you. I didn't realized the clutch is what my SA referring to.



I think that's the case, but please don't hold me to it


----------



## Meta

fatcat2523 said:


> My SA is saying Kelly Depeche is offering 25 & 36. Have anyone see it or know anything about it? Is it only handheld?


I posted about Kelly Depeche 36 here and Kelly Depeche 25 here. I know the latter comes in both Togo or Epsom.


----------



## Liberté

Meta said:


> I posted about Kelly Depeche 36 here and Kelly Depeche 25 here. I know the latter comes in both Togo or Epsom.


So not the leather that was on the runway? It looks more similar to box. 
I also asked about these bags and was told "very difficult"... I'm mostly interested in the smaller size, but I don't really like epsom at all.


----------



## Regulus Goodfellowi

Certainly a beautiful bag, I've never seen it before (though that doesn't say much as I'm an absolute newbie).
It wouldn't be for me as it wouldn't be accepted in my utter conservative financial business environment, but I do like it.
The difference between the old style and new style cityback aren't that big in terms of usage.
The inside pocket old style can be used for small items, business cards, thin wallet. New style it fits an iPad, but cards and small things tend to get out of reach in the new style.
Only really nice addition is the back-pocket, it's convenient for papers, but anything thicker or irregularly shaped will stick in your back. And while I don't know if it is this pocket, it was significantly more expensive. 

What I was wondering; what is your usage, do you pack light?



qubed said:


> So some you may recall my essay a year ago about why the Cityback "sucks" and I wasn't going to buy it. And then a few months ago I bought the Berluti Allesandro instead. But man—the Cityback had still haunted my dreams. And then last month I went to NYC meatpacking there was an special one that I couldn't get out of my head. I mulled it over for a month, and finally bought it:
> 
> The Hermes Cityback 27 "Cosmos" edition (Togo Leather):
> 
> View attachment 4434365
> View attachment 4434364
> View attachment 4434357
> View attachment 4434362
> View attachment 4434356
> View attachment 4434355
> View attachment 4434366
> 
> 
> It's Togo leather, with what I'm assuming is a dark blue base and shades of yellow, orange & red presumably painted on. Each bag has a different pattern (and to be honest, my favorite version was bought while I was mulling it over).
> 
> Unfortunately, it's the old style Cityback with the useless faux side-pocket. But I do like the side look with the double zipper co-joined with the various colors.
> 
> I don't think the design/pattern is for everyone, but it's definitely for me.


----------



## boulderv1

For anyone interested here is the interior of my Plume. The exterior is Volynka and the interior is Swift. There is one large pocket and two small ones. 

Sorry for the picture quality but it’s a cloudy day and the lighting is bad.


----------



## qubed

Regulus Goodfellowi said:


> What I was wondering; what is your usage, do you pack light?



I generally pack light. Just a laptop, small water bottle and maybe a sunglasses case.


----------



## fatcat2523

So got my name on reserve for the Kelly Depeche 25, it is approximately $10k CAD. However not guarantee though.

I have another question as I was told B40 or K40 is not longer offered in any leather other than Togo. Is this true?


----------



## allanrvj

boulderv1 said:


> For anyone interested here is the interior of my Plume. The exterior is Volynka and the interior is Swift. There is one large pocket and two small ones.
> 
> Sorry for the picture quality but it’s a cloudy day and the lighting is bad.


thank you!! it's just as how I imagined it to be


----------



## Markymark7

JWiseman said:


> Gentlemen...K40 or B40? I currently have a HAC40 and have used it only a handful of times as I find it too cumbersome for everyday. I live in the suburbs and commute into NYC everyday for work (bus, subway). Would a K40 be more everyday since it has a strap? Do you find the K40 to be too dainty and feminine?
> 
> Does anyone have modeling shots of both, or side by sides? I'm worried that even in the 40, the K will seem too small. I'm only 5'8" but don't want it to look too small on me.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Markymark7

JWiseman said:


> Gentlemen...K40 or B40? I currently have a HAC40 and have used it only a handful of times as I find it too cumbersome for everyday. I live in the suburbs and commute into NYC everyday for work (bus, subway). Would a K40 be more everyday since it has a strap? Do you find the K40 to be too dainty and feminine?
> 
> Does anyone have modeling shots of both, or side by sides? I'm worried that even in the 40, the K will seem too small. I'm only 5'8" but don't want it to look too small on me.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## navicular

Cross posting from the rodeo thread: 




My treasured black equestrian collection. I reckon I’m only missing the boot charm at this point haha. It took me 4 years and a bit to find these.

The horseshoe is in hunter cowhide, the rodeo and carmen alto in lambskin and the horsehead and saddle in boxcalf.


----------



## diane278

navicular said:


> Cross posting from the rodeo thread:
> 
> View attachment 4438195
> 
> 
> My treasured black equestrian collection. I reckon I’m only missing the boot charm at this point haha. It took me 4 years and a bit to find these.
> 
> The horseshoe is in hunter cowhide, the rodeo and carmen alto in lambskin and the horsehead and saddle in boxcalf.


Absolutely love that photo!


----------



## JWiseman

bagidiotic said:


> Do you put a lot
> Do you need a bag or tote
> You cannot compare birkin and Kelly in this manner
> One is a tote other is a bag



I would consider both a bag; however, I think for my usage - hands free would be best, which is why I'm leaning more Kelly. I can't be schlepping around NYC subways with my heavy Birkin, but I prefer something that is easier to get into. Ideally I just put wallet, phone, keys, glasses, maybe a water bottle inside. I know I will load the Birkin, Kelly will limit me more and gives me a strap option when I'm in a rush (NYC commuting means I'm always rushing) hahaha


----------



## JWiseman

Markymark7 said:


> View attachment 4437509
> View attachment 4437511
> View attachment 4437512
> View attachment 4437513
> View attachment 4437514
> View attachment 4437515
> View attachment 4437516
> View attachment 4437517
> View attachment 4437518



OMG your color selection is AMAZING! I love that black/cognac color Birkin! You really helped me with my worries about the Kelly 40 - it seems like the perfect size for daily use and not as feminine as I was fearing. So far, Kelly is leading the pack. Although, if you ever get tired of the B, I'd gladly take it off your hands! haha
Thank you for your help xo


----------



## bagidiotic

Markymark7 said:


> View attachment 4437488
> View attachment 4437489
> View attachment 4437491
> View attachment 4437492
> View attachment 4437495
> View attachment 4437496
> View attachment 4437497
> View attachment 4437498
> View attachment 4437499


Wow very good collections


----------



## navicular

The wait begins....


----------



## FreddieMac

navicular said:


> The wait begins....
> 
> View attachment 4443745



Congrats! What did you go for in the end?


----------



## navicular

FreddieMac said:


> Congrats! What did you go for in the end?



hehe i'll reveal it when it arrives...)


----------



## Lostinlondon

navicular said:


> hehe i'll reveal it when it arrives...)


Can’t wait 6 to 12 months!! Pleeeeeease... 
at least tell us the size. 
I’m about to embark on the same SO journey and can’t make up my mind. I badly need inspiration.


----------



## FreddieMac

navicular said:


> hehe i'll reveal it when it arrives...)



Tease


----------



## navicular

Lostinlondon said:


> Can’t wait 6 to 12 months!! Pleeeeeease...
> at least tell us the size.
> I’m about to embark on the same SO journey and can’t make up my mind. I badly need inspiration.



40cm.. 
I have a HAC50 and barely use it as I find the size unwieldy. The 40 complements my height and for me is the perfect tote for everyday, including the gym and overnight duties at work. It my modern take on the doctor’s bag!

I’m looking forward to the horseshoe stamp on the HAC...we don’t see many of those around!


----------



## fabuleux

navicular said:


> 40cm..
> I have a HAC50 and barely use it as I find the size unwieldy. The 40 complements my height and for me is the perfect tote for everyday, including the gym and overnight duties at work. It my modern take on the doctor’s bag!
> 
> I’m looking forward to the horseshoe stamp on the HAC...we don’t see many of those around!


I love my HAC 40. It's the perfect bag!


----------



## fabuleux

Finally summer weather here!! 
Denim & Leather Izmir sandals.


----------



## PolM

Hello! This is my first post, although I always enjoy learning from you through this forum. I love H like you and own a good number of H’s “objects”.

The last object I bought was not meant for me. It was a present for my mum. It was a B gold 35 in togo PHW. She loves it but she does not use it as I expected. She says it is to heavy. And indeed it is.

So, I am ponder about wearing it during the week when I am suited up, as I think the colour combo matches very nice.

My concerns: Birkin 35 too feminine for an average masculine guy? I think it is when the bag is almost empty. But, when I stuff it, it looks chunky and more masculine. At the end of the day, the Birkin design is almost the same as the HAC.

So I want to share with you some pics (tomorrow I will post some while suited up). The quality is not good, but I just want to ask you if the bag looks masculine while I wear it.








Thank you very much indeed.

Martin.
Spain.


----------



## HKsai

PolM said:


> Hello! This is my first post, although I always enjoy learning from you through this forum. I love H like you and own a good number of H’s “objects”.
> 
> The last object I bought was not meant for me. It was a present for my mum. It was a B gold 35 in togo PHW. She loves it but she does not use it as I expected. She says it is to heavy. And indeed it is.
> 
> So, I am ponder about wearing it during the week when I am suited up, as I think the colour combo matches very nice.
> 
> My concerns: Birkin 35 too feminine for an average masculine guy? I think it is when the bag is almost empty. But, when I stuff it, it looks chunky and more masculine. At the end of the day, the Birkin design is almost the same as the HAC.
> 
> So I want to share with you some pics (tomorrow I will post some while suited up). The quality is not good, but I just want to ask you if the bag looks masculine while I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 4444536
> View attachment 4444537
> View attachment 4444538
> View attachment 4444539
> View attachment 4444540
> 
> 
> Thank you very much indeed.
> 
> Martin.
> Spain.


How tall are you? I personally wear a b35 because I barely am able to fill a b30 but then I’m short (5’7”). The reality is people are going to look at you from both perspective either way. Some are going to give you the you are wearing a lady bag look no matter if you wear a b35 or b40. Some is going to find your style very attractive. Question is how much do you like the bag and how much you can tolerate/ignore people that don’t like what you like.

I will also be mindful about overstuffing the bag. I had an organizer that was too big and left a imprint line on the leather for weeks. But again, some people don’t mind that kinda stuff


----------



## PolM

HKsai said:


> How tall are you? I personally wear a b35 because I barely am able to fill a b30 but then I’m short (5’7”). The reality is people are going to look at you from both perspective either way. Some are going to give you the you are wearing a lady bag look no matter if you wear a b35 or b40. Some is going to find your style very attractive. Question is how much do you like the bag and how much you can tolerate/ignore people that don’t like what you like.
> 
> I will also be mindful about overstuffing the bag. I had an organizer that was too big and left a imprint line on the leather for weeks. But again, some people don’t mind that kinda stuff


HKsai, thank you very much for your reply. 

I am 5’8”, almost 174 cm.

I like the bag and my concern was really personal: do I see myself as always when carrying a bag? I like Birkin of course, HAC even more. But I do not see myself carrying a HAC in the city. Too exhausting. 

I see myself with the Birkin if it is stuffed (I take of it with cushions while it is stuffed, so the leather is immaculate. 

Thanks again for your answer, man!

Best,

Martin.


----------



## HKsai

PolM said:


> HKsai, thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> I am 5’8”, almost 174 cm.
> 
> I like the bag and my concern was really personal: do I see myself as always when carrying a bag? I like Birkin of course, HAC even more. But I do not see myself carrying a HAC in the city. Too exhausting.
> 
> I see myself with the Birkin if it is stuffed (I take of it with cushions while it is stuffed, so the leather is immaculate.
> 
> Thanks again for your answer, man!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Martin.


I forgot to say that your B is so absolutely gorgeous and in my opinion, it fits you so well. Gold B35 was my HG but now I have two Bs, I want a gold kelly  I personally cannot see myself carrying a HAC at all. My garden party is almost touching the ground when I go down the stairs at work today


----------



## PolM

HKsai said:


> I forgot to say that your B is so absolutely gorgeous and in my opinion, it fits you so well. Gold B35 was my HG but now I have two Bs, I want a gold kelly  I personally cannot see myself carrying a HAC at all. My garden party is almost touching the ground when I go down the stairs at work today


Hahaha, HAC would be too much then ! No need to suffer that much, hehehe. 

Thank you SO MUCH for your opinion. It is very kind of you 

I hope you get your gold K asap!


----------



## PolM

PolM said:


> Hahaha, HAC would be too much then ! No need to suffer that much, hehehe.
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH for your opinion. It is very kind of you
> 
> I hope you get your gold K asap!


Hi guys!

This is me carrying a gold B wearing suit and tie. Ah, and a H gold belt, in Epsom.

Have a good day!


----------



## diane278

PolM said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> This is me carrying a gold B wearing suit and tie. Ah, and a H gold belt, in Epsom.
> 
> Have a good day!


I think you look great! And I think it’s partly because you look very comfortable in a suit which makes the overall look appear very pulled together and polished.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I think you look great! And I think it’s partly because you look very comfortable in a suit which makes the overall look appear very pulled together and polished.


+1

 @PolM You do look great!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

PolM said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> This is me carrying a gold B wearing suit and tie. Ah, and a H gold belt, in Epsom.
> 
> Have a good day!



You look great!!


----------



## 3degree

party


----------



## FreddieMac

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4444535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally summer weather here!!
> Denim & Leather Izmir sandals.



Lovely! How do you find them?

Almost a year in, I'm still trying to break in my leather Izmir. I do like to walk quite fast and 'with intent', but always tend to have the inner rear edge of the H strap rub sores onto my feet.


----------



## FreddieMac

PolM said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> This is me carrying a gold B wearing suit and tie. Ah, and a H gold belt, in Epsom.
> 
> Have a good day!



I think the 35 really suits you!

Personally I don't like the look of an overstuffed bag, and think it would look just fine without all that pushing it out, but that's just me! The Gold really complements your outfit (both smart and casual) and if you don't have too much to fit in and justify needing a 40, by all means go for it.

I'm about your height, and after a HAC 40 and B40, a B35 will be next on my list. All usable sizes, but the 35 will be great for use about town when I won't be carrying too much.


----------



## Acehuche

Fantástico... Dísfrutalo



PolM said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> This is me carrying a gold B wearing suit and tie. Ah, and a H gold belt, in Epsom.
> 
> Have a good day!


----------



## PolM

diane278 said:


> I think you look great! And I think it’s partly because you look very comfortable in a suit which makes the overall look appear very pulled together and polished.


Diana, thank you very much. It is very kind of you. This encourage me to keep carrying on the B more times. You made me feel very confident. Thank you.


----------



## PolM

tlamdang08 said:


> +1
> 
> @PolM You do look great!!!


Thank you very much indeed!!!


----------



## PolM

FreddieMac said:


> I think the 35 really suits you!
> 
> Personally I don't like the look of an overstuffed bag, and think it would look just fine without all that pushing it out, but that's just me! The Gold really complements your outfit (both smart and casual) and if you don't have too much to fit in and justify needing a 40, by all means go for it.
> 
> I'm about your height, and after a HAC 40 and B40, a B35 will be next on my list. All usable sizes, but the 35 will be great for use about town when I won't be carrying too much.


Thank you very much, FreddieMac, for your advice and your good opinion about me carrying the B. 

You are an experienced one and I’ll pay attention to your wise advice.


----------



## PolM

Acehuche said:


> Fantástico... Dísfrutalo


¡Muchísimas gracias, Acehuche! Cuántos ánimos estoy recibiendo. 

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Using my Onimaitou Pochette! Love how super casual this bag is. Super lightweight and so sleek looking!


----------



## fabuleux

FreddieMac said:


> Lovely! How do you find them?
> 
> Almost a year in, I'm still trying to break in my leather Izmir. I do like to walk quite fast and 'with intent', but always tend to have the inner rear edge of the H strap rub sores onto my feet.


These are lined with very soft leather so they are very comfortable. However, I find the Izmir sandals in Epson totally unwearable. Maybe I have sensitive skin?


----------



## HKsai

Yoshi1296 said:


> Using my Onimaitou Pochette! Love how super casual this bag is. Super lightweight and so sleek looking!


Wonderful!!! I can't wait to see you with your gorgeous bleu brighton B (if i remember correctly)!!!!


----------



## PolM

Yoshi1296 said:


> You look great!!


Merci, Yoshi!! It’s very kind of you.


Yoshi1296 said:


> Using my Onimaitou Pochette! Love how super casual this bag is. Super lightweight and so sleek looking!


It fits you very well!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

PolM said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> This is me carrying a gold B wearing suit and tie. Ah, and a H gold belt, in Epsom.
> 
> Have a good day!


I think it looks fantastic on you!


----------



## PolM

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I think it looks fantastic on you!


Thank you for sharing such a kind opinion !


----------



## Yoshi1296

HKsai said:


> Wonderful!!! I can't wait to see you with your gorgeous bleu brighton B (if i remember correctly)!!!!



Thank you! Yes!! So kind of you to remember! I actually have a picture but never thought about posting here haha. This is from March!


----------



## HKsai

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thank you! Yes!! So kind of you to remember! I actually have a picture but never thought about posting here haha. This is from March!


Omg!!!!! That color is insanely gorgeous with ghw!! It is novillo leather right??? Do you mind taking a photo under natural sunlight when you can? I always want to see the grain close up.


----------



## Yoshi1296

HKsai said:


> Omg!!!!! That color is insanely gorgeous with ghw!! It is novillo leather right??? Do you mind taking a photo under natural sunlight when you can? I always want to see the grain close up.



Thank you so much! Yes it is novillo! Here it is in front of my window under natural light. I took this back in April haha!


----------



## HKsai

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thank you so much! Yes it is novillo! Here it is in front of my window under natural light. I took this back in April haha!


You wear the b30 so so well. I need to challenge myself and take my b30 out.


----------



## Yoshi1296

HKsai said:


> You wear the b30 so so well. I need to challenge myself and take my b30 out.



Aw thank you!! You should totally go for it! I think size 30 is so perfect. Although I really want a 35 next.


----------



## HKsai

Yoshi1296 said:


> Aw thank you!! You should totally go for it! I think size 30 is so perfect. Although I really want a 35 next.


I find that b30 most functional for me but after I got b35, I find myself using the b35 more. You carry it so well so I’m gonna challenge myself and rock the b30 from time to time


----------



## Yoshi1296

HKsai said:


> I find that b30 most functional for me but after I got b35, I find myself using the b35 more. You carry it so well so I’m gonna challenge myself and rock the b30 from time to time



That's exactly why I want a 35 lol. I want a bigger one to fit more. But i still love my 30!


----------



## Meta

Cross posting mens accessories and the felt Birkin I posted here. 





Felt Birkin in what looks like the new Vert Rosseau to me in this lighting


----------



## Liberté

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thank you so much! Yes it is novillo! Here it is in front of my window under natural light. I took this back in April haha!


The perfect color combo! Love this!


----------



## tlamdang08

Meta said:


> Cross posting mens accessories and the felt Birkin I posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felt Birkin in what looks like the new Vert Rosseau to me in this lighting


Wow, I love the felt B and the color is so beautiful. But it made by felt, I wonder does it Need to be “baby” ? Is it lightweight?  Please feed back pros and cons. Thank you in advance.


----------



## FreddieMac

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, I love the felt B and the color is so beautiful. But it made by felt, I wonder does it Need to be “baby” ? Is it lightweight?  Please feed back pros and cons. Thank you in advance.



I have one of the felt HAC’s, so very similar in design, which I’ve had since September ‘17 and so far it’s holding up wonderfully.

The felt is naturally water repellent, so raindrops sort of pool/run off and don’t really soak in.

Shape holds pretty well but a little sag is slowly coming in. I don’t think this looks quite so good with the felt as it’s a former frame, so not like a gorgeous piece of Clemence smoosh.

Otherwise, it does bobble and fuzz a little with repeated rubs of areas, but these pick off or can be trimmed with one of those cashmere razors.

No other obvious signs of wear and I’m eagerly looking forward to the colours available for these B35’s!


----------



## tlamdang08

FreddieMac said:


> I have one of the felt HAC’s, so very similar in design, which I’ve had since September ‘17 and so far it’s holding up wonderfully.
> 
> The felt is naturally water repellent, so raindrops sort of pool/run off and don’t really soak in.
> 
> Shape holds pretty well but a little sag is slowly coming in. I don’t think this looks quite so good with the felt as it’s a former frame, so not like a gorgeous piece of Clemence smoosh.
> 
> Otherwise, it does bobble and fuzz a little with repeated rubs of areas, but these pick off or can be trimmed with one of those cashmere razors.
> 
> No other obvious signs of wear and I’m eagerly looking forward to the colours available for these B35’s!


Thank you for your information . It is very helpful.


----------



## azmil

MrH said:


> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] in chaine d'ancre mood today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973128



What does the black bracelet called ?


----------



## AndyMor

Digitiminimi said:


> Do any of you guys have modeling pics with a 28 or 25 Kelly? Especially one with the new braided strap? My Kelly 40 has gotten too big for today’s style. I’m debating on getting a size 28 or 25. I’m 5’8. What do you think? Thanks for the input.


I too am curious to see if any guys here rock out with a K25. Anyone?


----------



## 3degree

AndyMor said:


> I too am curious to see if any guys here rock out with a K25. Anyone?


----------



## AndyMor

Thank you sharing! I was beginning to lose hope that no men in this thread had K25s...

I’m thinking of a K25 (in retourne) for myself so I appreciate the inspiration and modeling shot.


----------



## 3degree

AndyMor said:


> Thank you sharing! I was beginning to lose hope that no men in this thread had K25s...
> 
> I’m thinking of a K25 (in retourne) for myself so I appreciate the inspiration and modeling shot.


its a very hard size to pull off. i find 35 or 40 best for men, though i do wear 32 regularly too. 20 is best these days!


----------



## AndyMor

3degree said:


> its a very hard size to pull off. i find 35 or 40 best for men, though i do wear 32 regularly too. 20 is best these days!


I totally agree with it being hard to pull off. I find my 40 optimal for the office since I carry a laptop, iPad, agenda, two phones, etc. It’s not very functional for me running errands, to see a show or evening events. Total different purposes so I’ve been exploring other non-H bags as well. Thank you again!


----------



## 3degree

AndyMor said:


> I totally agree with it being hard to pull off. I find my 40 optimal for the office since I carry a laptop, iPad, agenda, two phones, etc. It’s not very functional for me running errands, to see a show or evening events. Total different purposes so I’ve been exploring other non-H bags as well. Thank you again!


Hi Andy, 
true. If you have instagram, i can inspire you other H bags that men can pull off.
ig: lindoxtor


----------



## AndyMor

3degree said:


> Hi Andy,
> true. If you have instagram, i can inspire you other H bags that men can pull off.
> ig: lindoxtor


Sure! 
::goes on Instagram to follow you::
::notices that I already follow you::
Lol


----------



## 3degree

AndyMor said:


> Sure!
> ::goes on Instagram to follow you::
> ::notices that I already follow you::
> Lol


hahah, which one is u? send me a message!


----------



## AndyMor

3degree said:


> hahah, which one is u? send me a message!


Lots of inspiration indeed. Needless to say, much to admire.


----------



## Regulus Goodfellowi

Edit: @3degree, I can’t quote/reply to your post for some odd reason.
The html quote code is in the message, but it doesn’t show. 


I really couldn’t pull that off. For one I’m a boring guy and it would need to be black, navy or dark brown  but also because I work in financial services for traditional businesses like shipyards and offshore. It would be really out of tone, more than a little frowned upon and most likely cost me business.
Then again I’m really happy with my cityback 27 Maurice with back pocket in black. Although I’m thinking about getting a citynews briefcase in black for more formal use. A backpack with a suit is possible but not really good for the shoulders.


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

Hello everyone, has anyone got any reccomendations for Hèrmes card cases? I have a Calvi which I love but want to try something else. Thinking the Guernsey 3CC or the MC2 Euclide. Let me know what you would recommend or if you own either for those, what you think of them.  Thanks!


----------



## Regulus Goodfellowi

I didn't ever handled the Euclide, but I did handle the Guernsey and a Citadelle.
The Guernsey was really nice but I chose the Citadelle. It's different because it is asymmetric. And it is made from "one long strip" of leather. Yet it is still quick and easy to use and compact/flat because I need to carry some cards (bank, drivers license, public transport card (to take the shortcut through the railway station  ) and a little bit of cash.

The Euclide looks perhaps a lot like the Calvi, so perhaps that might tip the scales to the Guernsey. But the Guernsey is more work to get a card out, thicker so something like a Citadelle or a City 3CC/4CC is also really nice.
What I also liked a lot is the Les Petits Chevaux card holder in three different shades of dark blue. Really nice, different yet when in use people will hardly notice it is different.


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

Regulus Goodfellowi said:


> I didn't ever handled the Euclide, but I did handle the Guernsey and a Citadelle.
> The Guernsey was really nice but I chose the Citadelle. It's different because it is asymmetric. And it is made from "one long strip" of leather. Yet it is still quick and easy to use and compact/flat because I need to carry some cards (bank, drivers license, public transport card (to take the shortcut through the railway station  ) and a little bit of cash.
> 
> The Euclide looks perhaps a lot like the Calvi, so perhaps that might tip the scales to the Guernsey. But the Guernsey is more work to get a card out, thicker so something like a Citadelle or a City 3CC/4CC is also really nice.
> What I also liked a lot is the Les Petits Chevaux card holder in three different shades of dark blue. Really nice, different yet when in use people will hardly notice it is different.




Thanks so much, I agree, Les Petits Chevaux is so nice. Im also thinking maybe the Bearn card holder but I can't see it on the website, maybe it was discontinued? i'm not sure!


----------



## navicular

Harryste said:


> Hello everyone, has anyone got any reccomendations for Hèrmes card cases? I have a Calvi which I love but want to try something else. Thinking the Guernsey 3CC or the MC2 Euclide. Let me know what you would recommend or if you own either for those, what you think of them.  Thanks!



As a long time client, I will recommend the guernsey without reservation.

Having used all 3 card holders - the calvi ( I have them in barenia and ostrich), the MC2 euclide (in croc) and the guernsey (barenia and evercalf) - I have found the guernsey to be the most practical and unique. It is proportioned perfectly and you can fit up to 2 cards in each slot (for 6 in total), without stretching out the leather. The origami design is also special and not typically found in other brands, unlike the more generic shapes of the other options you and others have mentioned. I have always received compliments when I use mine. You really ought to try it out in store.

In fact, I like it so much, my store is special ordering one for me in ostrich 
(You can probably tell by now I'm very biased towards this little gem of a card holder)

My personal opinions with regards to the rest: 
(i) Calvi - better if you carry a ton of cards (I don't). It will fit out the space in each half better. 
(ii) MC2 - I find the card slots very tight and the footprint of the entire item abit too large. 
(iii) Citadelle - feels like my cards are going to fall out. the center compartment is good for cash though. 
(iv) Les petits chevaux - interesting design, but when u put cards in, the horse graphic gets cut off and the aesthetic is lost.

HTH.


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

navicular said:


> As a long time client, I will recommend the guernsey without reservation.
> 
> Having used all 3 card holders - the calvi ( I have them in barenia and ostrich), the MC2 euclide (in croc) and the guernsey (barenia and evercalf) - I have found the guernsey to be the most practical and unique. It is proportioned perfectly and you can fit up to 2 cards in each slot (for 6 in total), without stretching out the leather. The origami design is also special and not typically found in other brands, unlike the more generic shapes of the other options you and others have mentioned. I have always received compliments when I use mine. You really ought to try it out in store.
> 
> In fact, I like it so much, my store is special ordering one for me in ostrich
> (You can probably tell by now I'm very biased towards this little gem of a card holder)
> 
> My personal opinions with regards to the rest:
> (i) Calvi - better if you carry a ton of cards (I don't). It will fit out the space in each half better.
> (ii) MC2 - I find the card slots very tight and the footprint of the entire item abit too large.
> (iii) Citadelle - feels like my cards are going to fall out. the center compartment is good for cash though.
> (iv) Les petits chevaux - interesting design, but when u put cards in, the horse graphic gets cut off and the aesthetic is lost.
> 
> HTH.


Thanks so much!!  Leaning towards the guernsey certainly, love the design. I have Epsom, but also would like to branch out leather-wise. Has anyone tried goatskin? Or evercalf?


----------



## navicular

Harryste said:


> Thanks so much!!  Leaning towards the guernsey certainly, love the design. I have Epsom, but also would like to branch out leather-wise. Has anyone tried goatskin? Or evercalf?


 
This is my evercalf after 6 months of daily, unpampered use. Like barenia, scratches on evercalf (of which I’ve many on this wallet) appear to blend into the leather with continued use. Also, the leather becomes incredibly smooth and satiny over time, which is lovely to hold.


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

navicular said:


> This is my evercalf after 6 months of daily, unpampered use. Like barenia, scratches on evercalf (of which I’ve many on this wallet) appear to blend into the leather with continued use. Also, the leather becomes incredibly smooth and satiny over time, which is lovely to hold.
> 
> View attachment 4464695
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464696



thanks so much!


----------



## FreddieMac

The new Etrivière shoulder Dynamo bag in the technical mesh is now showing on H.com UK - quite an affordable piece at £1800 too. Couple of colour options showing so far - Vert Vérone/Bleu Royal, Bleu Marine/Noir and Noir/Gris Asphalte.

Their description for this material : This item is made through a revolutionary Jacquard weaving technique to produce a flexible, resistant and unique piece. The graphic motifs, inspired by Hermes sportswear, are enhanced through the technical knit stitching process.


----------



## qubed

They look like big socks.


----------



## fabuleux

FreddieMac said:


> The new Etrivière shoulder Dynamo bag in the technical mesh is now showing on H.com UK - quite an affordable piece at £1800 too. Couple of colour options showing so far - Vert Vérone/Bleu Royal, Bleu Marine/Noir and Noir/Gris Asphalte.
> 
> Their description for this material : This item is made through a revolutionary Jacquard weaving technique to produce a flexible, resistant and unique piece. The graphic motifs, inspired by Hermes sportswear, are enhanced through the technical knit stitching process.


These are really cool!!


----------



## PJW5813

Dimensions: L 36.5 x H 46 x D 15 cm
14.5 X 18 X  6 in

B&W in NBS


----------



## Liberté

qubed said:


> They look like big socks.


Haha! I was thinking the exact same thing!

 I'm surprised the material isn't indicated (there's a long-winded description of togo leather in the "product details" section...), from the description my guess would be a polyester/ cotton blend or some other synthetic material + cotton. This kind of item is really not up my alley, but I'm sure someone will make it look great. 
Also I have to say, even if this a low priced bag for Hermès, it's very close to an all leather garden party or a double sens, so to me it doesn't really feel like great value.


----------



## Callas83

Hello all! This is my first post here on the forum and wanted to share some photos of my H bags. I spent some time traveling in Europe these past few months and was able to get around with my Double Sens in bleu encre/gold, my Evelyne 29 in verte cypres, and Evelyne 18 in bleu encre with bleu encre/gold strap.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Hey Everyone! It has been quite a while since I have been on here.

I have a friend inquiring about a Cityback and he is looking to learn about which leather he should get. I told him for a bag of that price, I would personally want a scratch resistant leather. With that said, I told him either Taurillon Maurice or Supple Epsom.

What does everyone think? Would Evercolor also be a good option?

Let me know what you think!


----------



## HKsai

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Hey Everyone! It has been quite a while since I have been on here.
> 
> I have a friend inquiring about a Cityback and he is looking to learn about which leather he should get. I told him for a bag of that price, I would personally want a scratch resistant leather. With that said, I told him either Taurillon Maurice or Supple Epsom.
> 
> What does everyone think? Would Evercolor also be a good option?
> 
> Let me know what you think!


I have an epsom bag but I’m not aware that cityback comes in that. While Epsom is quite scratch resistant, it also doesn’t hide scratches well. For a backpack that is bound to scratch (more so than other bags) I would stay away from it. I think I’ve seen cityback in maurice, cristobal, and evercolor. I would say out of the three, Maurice would be best because it is smaller and tighter grains like Togo. Cristobal, if I remember, is similar to swift. The corners of evercolor just doesn’t wear we tbh. It picks up colors exceptionally well.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

HKsai said:


> I have an epsom bag but I’m not aware that cityback comes in that. While Epsom is quite scratch resistant, it also doesn’t hide scratches well. For a backpack that is bound to scratch (more so than other bags) I would stay away from it. I think I’ve seen cityback in maurice, cristobal, and evercolor. I would say out of the three, Maurice would be best because it is smaller and tighter grains like Togo. Cristobal, if I remember, is similar to swift. The corners of evercolor just doesn’t wear we tbh. It picks up colors exceptionally well.


Thank you! I found this Cityback on the Canada website in Epsom.

https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/cityback-30-backpack-H074240CKAA/

I will relay the message. It was down to Maurice or Epsom. Is Maurice really slouchy?


----------



## qubed

Note that it’s the _supple Epsom_ which is more, well, supple than regular epsom. I’m not sure how it affects other qualities of the leather though.


----------



## HKsai

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Thank you! I found this Cityback on the Canada website in Epsom.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/cityback-30-backpack-H074240CKAA/
> 
> I will relay the message. It was down to Maurice or Epsom. Is Maurice really slouchy?





qubed said:


> Note that it’s the _supple Epsom_ which is more, well, supple than regular epsom. I’m not sure how it affects other qualities of the leather though.



Good call!!

I don’t think I can be much help because I have never seen or touch supple Epsom. I love my maurice leather Picotin. It’s much more structure than clemence or even Togo. It has a nice sheen...kinda like evercolor. It has obvious grains which make it pretty scratch resistant.


----------



## qubed

I've handled supple Epsom once a couple years ago when buying my Cityslide messenger. It's definitely pretty supple, which it needs to be for something unstructured like that, but the grain looks like regular epsom. I really don't like how epsom looks, so I ended up choosing a taurillion version even though I like the color on the epsom better.


----------



## FreddieMac

I would caution on Evercolor if looking for something scratch resistant - I saw one of the Flash backpacks in Evercolor in a boutique that was on the shop floor and could be handled, and the poor thing was looking a little the worse for wear, especially around hardware areas that were highly tactile. Likewise I have an Evergrain (supposed to be similar to Evercolor) Cityhall Briefcase that scratches easily.

Personally I don't mind this and it adds character to the bag and leather, but certainly not 'easy' scratch free leathers!

I have a Steve 35 in Cristobal and it's gorgeous and so far hasn't developed any scratches, so can vouch for that, but it's a very finely grained, almost smooth leather, so if your friend prefers grained Maurice seems to be the way forward!


----------



## HKsai

FreddieMac said:


> I would caution on Evercolor if looking for something scratch resistant - I saw one of the Flash backpacks in Evercolor in a boutique that was on the shop floor and could be handled, and the poor thing was looking a little the worse for wear, especially around hardware areas that were highly tactile. Likewise I have an Evergrain (supposed to be similar to Evercolor) Cityhall Briefcase that scratches easily.
> 
> Personally I don't mind this and it adds character to the bag and leather, but certainly not 'easy' scratch free leathers!
> 
> I have a Steve 35 in Cristobal and it's gorgeous and so far hasn't developed any scratches, so can vouch for that, but it's a very finely grained, almost smooth leather, so if your friend prefers grained Maurice seems to be the way forward!


Can you grace us with our lovely collection if possible?  You sound like you have such a lovely collection. I don’t buy a lot from men department so I would love to see some “men exclusive” leather like a close up of the cristobal leather. Cheers!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

FreddieMac said:


> I would caution on Evercolor if looking for something scratch resistant - I saw one of the Flash backpacks in Evercolor in a boutique that was on the shop floor and could be handled, and the poor thing was looking a little the worse for wear, especially around hardware areas that were highly tactile. Likewise I have an Evergrain (supposed to be similar to Evercolor) Cityhall Briefcase that scratches easily.
> 
> Personally I don't mind this and it adds character to the bag and leather, but certainly not 'easy' scratch free leathers!
> 
> I have a Steve 35 in Cristobal and it's gorgeous and so far hasn't developed any scratches, so can vouch for that, but it's a very finely grained, almost smooth leather, so if your friend prefers grained Maurice seems to be the way forward!



Thank you!! I told him either Epsom or Maurice. 

This is making me want one! Do you know how slouchy Maurice is compared to Togo and Clemence? I own bags in Togo and Clemence and i feel like Clemence is definitely more shiny then Togo. All the pictures i have seen of Maurice make it seem somewhat shiny and not matte. Is it shiny?


----------



## HKsai

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Thank you!! I told him either Epsom or Maurice.
> 
> This is making me want one! Do you know how slouchy Maurice is compared to Togo and Clemence? I own bags in Togo and Clemence and i feel like Clemence is definitely more shiny then Togo. All the pictures i have seen of Maurice make it seem somewhat shiny and not matte. Is it shiny?


Comparison of Bleu Zellige Togo (agenda cover) and maurice Picotin 22. Also a comparison to clemence in beton.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

HKsai said:


> Comparison of Bleu Zellige Togo (agenda cover) and maurice Picotin 22. Also a comparison to clemence in beton.



Wow! Thank you for the pictures!! Maurice is quite a bit finer then Togo and Clemence. It also looks shinier.


----------



## FreddieMac

HKsai said:


> Can you grace us with our lovely collection if possible?  You sound like you have such a lovely collection. I don’t buy a lot from men department so I would love to see some “men exclusive” leather like a close up of the cristobal leather. Cheers!



Thanks, I’ll try and get some time this weekend to do some shots. I’ll also do a comparison of Cristobal and Swift.


----------



## FreddieMac

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Thank you!! I told him either Epsom or Maurice.
> 
> This is making me want one! Do you know how slouchy Maurice is compared to Togo and Clemence? I own bags in Togo and Clemence and i feel like Clemence is definitely more shiny then Togo. All the pictures i have seen of Maurice make it seem somewhat shiny and not matte. Is it shiny?



I’m afraid I don’t have much first hand experience of Maurice, but understand it is meant to be firmer and more structured than Clemence.

I’m personally not a fan of Epsom, especially on these more free-form bags, but that’s just me and I know others like it.  I would say not to dismiss any leather for that reason unless it’s seen and felt in the flesh!


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

Hi guys, look what the post man dropped off today! White Clic H bracelet in size GM. White wasn’t my first choice but it grew on me as I was deciding, I wanted a colour which would go with my wardrobe but not identically ‘match’ it. Also white I think looks nice against my Rolex, and my obsession with blue in my wardrobe. Hope you like it.


----------



## azukitea

Harryste said:


> View attachment 4487504
> View attachment 4487507
> View attachment 4487509
> View attachment 4487510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, look what the post man dropped off today! White Clic H bracelet in size GM. White wasn’t my first choice but it grew on me as I was deciding, I wanted a colour which would go with my wardrobe but not identically ‘match’ it. Also white I think looks nice against my Rolex, and my obsession with blue in my wardrobe. Hope you like it.


I like it alot, your decision to go with white is perfect, since it is subtle and not competing with your rolex for attention.
Well done as they both look great on you!


----------



## jyyanks

Harryste said:


> View attachment 4487504
> View attachment 4487507
> View attachment 4487509
> View attachment 4487510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, look what the post man dropped off today! White Clic H bracelet in size GM. White wasn’t my first choice but it grew on me as I was deciding, I wanted a colour which would go with my wardrobe but not identically ‘match’ it. Also white I think looks nice against my Rolex, and my obsession with blue in my wardrobe. Hope you like it.


 
I'm not sure what your first choice was but I really like the white on you.  It looks good with your skin tone and complements your Rolex without overpowering it.  Great choice!


----------



## jyyanks

Callas83 said:


> Hello all! This is my first post here on the forum and wanted to share some photos of my H bags. I spent some time traveling in Europe these past few months and was able to get around with my Double Sens in bleu encre/gold, my Evelyne 29 in verte cypres, and Evelyne 18 in bleu encre with bleu encre/gold strap.


You look amazing and stylish!


----------



## fatcat2523

The FW2019 clothing with dragon is amazing.


----------



## HKsai

fatcat2523 said:


> The FW2019 clothing with dragon is amazing.


Saw this in the store last week and it is amazing!


----------



## fatcat2523

HKsai said:


> Saw this in the store last week and it is amazing!


I wish they offered the dragon logo in tee shirt.


----------



## Ulf

I generally dislike logo clothing, but those appliqué sweaters are whimsical and beautiful!


----------



## Regulus Goodfellowi

fatcat2523 said:


> I wish they offered the dragon logo in tee shirt.


+1


Ulf said:


> I generally dislike logo clothing, but those appliqué sweaters are whimsical and beautiful!


I hardly have anything that isn't solid colored (I'm a boring guy, I know) but both the shirt and the sweater are on my list to look at when I go to the store next week!


----------



## Ulf

Regulus Goodfellowi said:


> I hardly have anything that isn't solid colored (I'm a boring guy, I know) but both the shirt and the sweater are on my list to look at when I go to the store next week!



I have exactly one piece of clothing (a shirt with a digital print) that is not monochrome.


----------



## Liberté

Regulus Goodfellowi said:


> +1
> 
> I hardly have anything that isn't solid colored (I'm a boring guy, I know) but both the shirt and the sweater are on my list to look at when I go to the store next week!


Me too, but it's just so much more practical.


----------



## fatcat2523

Got my dragon tee today along with curiosite enamel Kelly charm


----------



## noahhoke

My Birkin 35 Gold Togo with GHW that just arrived today as a late graduation gift from my family.  In.  LOVE.


----------



## HKsai

Took B out during the day and K out at night


----------



## LuckyBitch

noahhoke said:


> My Birkin 35 Gold Togo with GHW that just arrived today as a late graduation gift from my family.  In.  LOVE.


This beauty looks perfect on you. Wear and enjoy it in good health.


----------



## noahhoke

LuckyBitch said:


> This beauty looks perfect on you. Wear and enjoy it in good health.



Thank you very much, I appreciate it!


----------



## Callas83

jyyanks said:


> I'm not sure what your first choice was but I really like the white on you.  It looks good with your skin tone and complements your Rolex without overpowering it.  Great choice!


Thank you ☺️


----------



## Ruxby

At the beach with Evie


----------



## Regulus Goodfellowi

It's a beautiful day, beautiful beach, beautiful satchel, (I dunno why, it looks a bit nippy).


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 4503276
> 
> At the beach with Evie


Great color!


----------



## FreddieMac

FreddieMac said:


> Would any of you guys mind sharing any pics of you carrying your B35’s and under? I’ve currently only got a B40, which I love, but if my dream of tracking down some store fresh Barenia is ever to happen, I think I may have to compromise on size, and have never had a chance to try these on. I guess my concern is these smaller sizes could look a bit purse-like.
> 
> I certainly don’t mean to suggest that is a bad thing or that I’m concerned with my ‘manhood’, but do find the proportions of the 40 work quite well for me, although it always looks bigger in pictures! For reference I’m not the biggest guy at 1m75.
> 
> I did a paper cutout B35, but this only works ‘closed’ so is harder to gauge when being used open.



Just circling back on this whole convo from a couple months ago - I tried on a B35 in the London RE boutique when I was scarf shopping and I was totally sold on the size!

This will now be next on my list, once a little something special has made it's way to me late this year/early next. Will be aiming for Barenia (Faubourg) PHW.


----------



## FreddieMac

FreddieMac said:


> Just circling back on this whole convo from a couple months ago - I tried on a B35 in the London RE boutique when I was scarf shopping and I was totally sold on the size!
> 
> This will now be next on my list, once a little something special has made it's way to me late this year/early next. Will be aiming for Barenia (Faubourg) PHW.



I forgot to add, everyone's advise on this was super helpful too. We so often get lost in overthinking things and talking with others and then having an objective look makes the world of difference. I remember being shown a B35 noir Epsom when I first started out on my H journey and I was surprised at how small it was and it kind of skewed my opinions.

With clear eyes, these things become much easier to assess!


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> I forgot to add, everyone's advise on this was super helpful too. We so often get lost in overthinking things and talking with others and then having an objective look makes the world of difference. I remember being shown a B35 noir Epsom when I first started out on my H journey and I was surprised at how small it was and it kind of skewed my opinions.
> 
> With clear eyes, these things become much easier to assess!


you just don't like listening to me! I told you B35s look good on us 

miss you. hugs


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> you just don't like listening to me! I told you B35s look good on us
> 
> miss you. hugs



Should never have doubted you 

Hope all's well, we don't see you around these parts often


----------



## qubed

I love the Hermes vert cypres color, and it's just delightful in this briefcase.
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/victoria-ii-12h-briefcase-H076695CK6O/


----------



## Ruxby

The Barney’s in my town closed so I’m checking out the goodies at Saks with Malachite Ardennes Evie GM I


----------



## FreddieMac

FreddieMac said:


> Thanks, I’ll try and get some time this weekend to do some shots. I’ll also do a comparison of Cristobal and Swift.



So my 'this weekend' turned into a couple of weekends, sorry, life...

Here are a couple close up pics showing Tourbe(Turf brown) Taurillon Cristobal compared to Etoupe Swift.

As you can see, the grain is slightly larger, but is very similar in touch, hand and reflectivity to Swift. It has that same velvety, almost dry, touch but is pretty pliable and works well with the Steve 35 design. For comparison to a Clemence Steve I would say it's slightly firmer, but still supple.


----------



## PookieMalibu

Bought this beauty to hold my iPad Pro. Believe it’s Evergrain.


----------



## Regulus Goodfellowi

Stunning! iPad 9.7 11 or 12.9?


----------



## PookieMalibu

Regulus Goodfellowi said:


> Stunning! iPad 9.7 11 or 12.9?



It’s an iPad 12.9 and it fits perfectly.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hey ya'll! I'm going to hermes in a few hours to get a mens bi-fold wallet. Should I go for the 

Citizen Twill bifold?

MC2 Copernic bi-fold?

or Poker bill clip bifold?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## wma

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hey ya'll! I'm going to hermes in a few hours to get a mens bi-fold wallet. Should I go for the
> 
> Citizen Twill bifold?
> 
> MC2 Copernic bi-fold?
> 
> or Poker bill clip bifold?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Three questions you should ask yourself:
1) Are you looking for a particular leather?
2) Are you looking for colourful/playful or conservative?
3) Do you prefer the slit card slots of the Citizen Twill or the standard card slots of the Copernic?

I find the Copernic has come in more leather choices over the past few years: Evercalf, Evercolor, Evergrain, Epsom, Alligator, Ostrich, Barenia. I have mostly seen Citizen Twills in fewer leather choices: Evergrain, Evercolor, Epsom, Swift although I haven't seen a Swift Citizen Twill in some time.

Over the past couple of years, the Copernic has had the "Jungle" and "Colorblock" models with bi-colour and multi-colour panels. Personally I don't like them but I'm sure it appeals to enough people for them to continue with the "Colourblock" models. I haven't seen the Jungle models recently and I expect them to be discontinued.

The Citizen Twill is often offered in far more colourful options than the Copernic (the "Colorblock" models aside). So if you are looking for fun/playful, the Citizen Twill would be my choice.

I'm not a fan of the slit pockets of the Citizen Twill but I do love the silk lining because it's far more playful while the Copernic would be my choice for a formal looking bi-fold.

I've never been a fan of the Poker or any money-clip wallet to be honest. I prefer using a separate money clip and cardholder if I don't want the bulk of a bi-fold wallet.

I hope this helps.


----------



## FreddieMac

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hey ya'll! I'm going to hermes in a few hours to get a mens bi-fold wallet. Should I go for the
> 
> Citizen Twill bifold?
> 
> MC2 Copernic bi-fold?
> 
> or Poker bill clip bifold?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



You may also want to try the new Citadelle wallet that comes with a removable card holder and is a slightly more contemporary twist on the wallet.

I use a Copernic in Rouge H Box daily and it is gorgeous and classic, but now carry most of my transit/store cards in a Calvi, so the 8 card slots are a little overkill and it’s only ever half full.


----------



## Yoshi1296

wma said:


> Three questions you should ask yourself:
> 1) Are you looking for a particular leather?
> 2) Are you looking for colourful/playful or conservative?
> 3) Do you prefer the slit card slots of the Citizen Twill or the standard card slots of the Copernic?
> 
> I find the Copernic has come in more leather choices over the past few years: Evercalf, Evercolor, Evergrain, Epsom, Alligator, Ostrich, Barenia. I have mostly seen Citizen Twills in fewer leather choices: Evergrain, Evercolor, Epsom, Swift although I haven't seen a Swift Citizen Twill in some time.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, the Copernic has had the "Jungle" and "Colorblock" models with bi-colour and multi-colour panels. Personally I don't like them but I'm sure it appeals to enough people for them to continue with the "Colourblock" models. I haven't seen the Jungle models recently and I expect them to be discontinued.
> 
> The Citizen Twill is often offered in far more colourful options than the Copernic (the "Colorblock" models aside). So if you are looking for fun/playful, the Citizen Twill would be my choice.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the slit pockets of the Citizen Twill but I do love the silk lining because it's far more playful while the Copernic would be my choice for a formal looking bi-fold.
> 
> I've never been a fan of the Poker or any money-clip wallet to be honest. I prefer using a separate money clip and cardholder if I don't want the bulk of a bi-fold wallet.
> 
> I hope this helps.





FreddieMac said:


> You may also want to try the new Citadelle wallet that comes with a removable card holder and is a slightly more contemporary twist on the wallet.
> 
> I use a Copernic in Rouge H Box daily and it is gorgeous and classic, but now carry most of my transit/store cards in a Calvi, so the 8 card slots are a little overkill and it’s only ever half full.



Thank you for the help!! I went and did not like any of the leather/color combos for the wallets but in terms of practicality I'd say the Copernic is the winner. I'll try again soon to see if they have other colors in stock. I currently have a zip zap bifold which I do enjoy but need something more compact and organized.

...the hunt continues...but luckily I put a request for a quota bag so today's visit did not go to waste. 

Thanks again!


----------



## FreddieMac

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thank you for the help!! I went and did not like any of the leather/color combos for the wallets but in terms of practicality I'd say the Copernic is the winner. I'll try again soon to see if they have other colors in stock. I currently have a zip zap bifold which I do enjoy but need something more compact and organized.
> 
> ...the hunt continues...but luckily I put a request for a quota bag so today's visit did not go to waste.
> 
> Thanks again!



How frustrating they didn’t have exactly what you wanted, but at least you know what you’re hunting now!

What colour/leather are you hoping to track down?

And the quota request certainly means it wasn’t a wasted trip! What are you on the hunt for?


----------



## Yoshi1296

FreddieMac said:


> How frustrating they didn’t have exactly what you wanted, but at least you know what you’re hunting now!
> 
> What colour/leather are you hoping to track down?
> 
> And the quota request certainly means it wasn’t a wasted trip! What are you on the hunt for?



I was hoping for black evergrain/evercalf or swift. They only had epsom and I don't like epsom as much. I love softer leathers for wallets.

I am looking to purchase a Constance bag!


----------



## HKsai

Yoshi1296 said:


> I was hoping for black evergrain/evercalf or swift. They only had epsom and I don't like epsom as much. I love softer leathers for wallets.
> 
> I am looking to purchase a Constance bag!


Good thing is Constance isn’t quota....that means you can wishlist for more bags!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

HKsai said:


> Good thing is Constance isn’t quota....that means you can wishlist for more bags!!!



Wait what?! Constance isn't quota?! I really had no idea. Why are they so hard to get then? I find them to be rarer than Bs or Ks at my store.


----------



## HKsai

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wait what?! Constance isn't quota?!


Nope! At least in the US I don’t think it is. Now tell us what else you want


----------



## Yoshi1296

HKsai said:


> Nope! At least in the US I don’t think it is. Now tell us what else you want



bahahaha well then I should tell my SA I also want a B30 or a K28!


----------



## alterego

navicular said:


> View attachment 4429764
> 
> 
> finally got my hands on a J34 - I’ve heard this size is being discontinued and would soon only be available as SO.
> I’m really enjoying using the bag so far! And don’t find it fussy at all.
> 
> View attachment 4429768


I have the original version in that size in clemence. I don't use it as much cause it's so heavy but I prefer it over the "updated" one.


----------



## alterego

JWiseman said:


> Gentlemen...K40 or B40? I currently have a HAC40 and have used it only a handful of times as I find it too cumbersome for everyday. I live in the suburbs and commute into NYC everyday for work (bus, subway). Would a K40 be more everyday since it has a strap? Do you find the K40 to be too dainty and feminine?
> 
> Does anyone have modeling shots of both, or side by sides? I'm worried that even in the 40, the K will seem too small. I'm only 5'8" but don't want it to look too small on me.
> 
> Thanks!


I think it depends on what you carry...if it's just personal items then a Kelly would be great. In that size it looks more of a soft briefcase so quite unisex in my opinion. If you tend to carry more work items such as a laptop or folders then a B would suit you better as far as function is concerned. (I have a B 40 and a K 35&28) But you would have to hand carry the B in the winter which can be brutal if it's heavy. If it were me...I would go with the K40 because it can be hand carried or shoulder strapped.


----------



## FreddieMac

alterego said:


> I have the original version in that size in clemence. I don't use it as much cause it's so heavy but I prefer it over the "updated" one.



I hadn’t realised the Jypsiere had been updated - what changed?


----------



## hikaruson

Hi guys, I'm new here,  and this is my first reply. but i have been reading through this forum back and forth for many years.
 I just want to share a new toy with you guys.
It's a kelly 35, in  19 fw new colour Vert Amande, 63.
It's really a bizarre colour for my eyes. When I got it from the SA in bordeaux, I just couldn't define with my own eyes what exactly the colour was. It's kinda green, especially under the sunshine back in France. But it shows very blue-ish tone under the indoor lights... It cannot be called refreshing, but definitely standing out amongst the other traditional hermes colours.  I don't know why, the more I look at it, the more I love the colour... it's sooo strangely exciting....
Hope you enjoy, and feel free to leave the comments.


----------



## hikaruson

hikaruson said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here,  and this is my first reply. but i have been reading through this forum back and forth for many years.
> I just want to share a new toy with you guys.
> It's a kelly 35, in  19 fw new colour Vert Amande, 63.
> It's really a bizarre colour for my eyes. When I got it from the SA in bordeaux, I just couldn't define with my own eyes what exactly the colour was. It's kinda green, especially under the sunshine back in France. But it shows very blue-ish tone under the indoor lights... It cannot be called refreshing, but definitely standing out amongst the other traditional hermes colours.  I don't know why, the more I look at it, the more I love the colour... it's sooo strangely exciting....
> Hope you enjoy, and feel free to leave the comments.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531392
> 
> View attachment 4531393



I haven't got much time going out, since i just got this bag late August, so bear with me with those indoor photos .


----------



## ajaxbreaker

hikaruson said:


> I haven't got much time going out, since i just got this bag late August, so bear with me with those indoor photos .
> 
> View attachment 4531445
> View attachment 4531446
> View attachment 4531447
> View attachment 4531448
> View attachment 4531449


Thank you for sharing! The bag looks great on you and you're right about it being an interesting color. It looks anywhere from blue to grey to green in the photos.


----------



## victoroliveira

hikaruson said:


> I haven't got much time going out, since i just got this bag late August, so bear with me with those indoor photos .
> 
> View attachment 4531445
> View attachment 4531446
> View attachment 4531447
> View attachment 4531448
> View attachment 4531449


LOVED IT!


----------



## alterego

FreddieMac said:


> I hadn’t realised the Jypsiere had been updated - what changed?


In the original that Jean Paul Gautier created you have to thread the sangles into the pontet like the HACs now the pontet is open on top so you don't have to thread it in making it much easier to open and close using the sangles.


----------



## FreddieMac

alterego said:


> In the original that Jean Paul Gautier created you have to thread the sangles into the pontet like the HACs now the pontet is open on top so you don't have to thread it in making it much easier to open and close using the sangles.



Aha, of course! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## FreddieMac

hikaruson said:


> I haven't got much time going out, since i just got this bag late August, so bear with me with those indoor photos .
> 
> View attachment 4531445
> View attachment 4531446
> View attachment 4531447
> View attachment 4531448
> View attachment 4531449



Beautiful bag and in my eyes, a fantastic bit of Togo with those gorgeous veins running through it. The Sangle Cavale strap really works with it too.


----------



## Liberté

hikaruson said:


> I haven't got much time going out, since i just got this bag late August, so bear with me with those indoor photos .


This is perfect! And a great response to the ever recurring question of whether a kelly is ok on a guy.


----------



## JWiseman

hikaruson said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here,  and this is my first reply. but i have been reading through this forum back and forth for many years.
> I just want to share a new toy with you guys.
> It's a kelly 35, in  19 fw new colour Vert Amande, 63.
> It's really a bizarre colour for my eyes. When I got it from the SA in bordeaux, I just couldn't define with my own eyes what exactly the colour was. It's kinda green, especially under the sunshine back in France. But it shows very blue-ish tone under the indoor lights... It cannot be called refreshing, but definitely standing out amongst the other traditional hermes colours.  I don't know why, the more I look at it, the more I love the colour... it's sooo strangely exciting....
> Hope you enjoy, and feel free to leave the comments.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531392
> 
> View attachment 4531393



Love this!! Great color, it reminds me of a greener Bleu Orage.
K35, looks amazing on you...may I ask how tall you are?


----------



## hikaruson

JWiseman said:


> Love this!! Great color, it reminds me of a greener Bleu Orage.
> K35, looks amazing on you...may I ask how tall you are?


I'm about 1.7m, or 5'7". And 35 is really a good sizing, I assume


----------



## diane278

It looks great on you!


----------



## qubed

Flash backpack in Barenia Faubourg

I really wish Hermes made men's bags in the original Barenia. It would have been interesting to see new designs in that leather.

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hermes-flash-sailor-backpack-H078256CK34/


----------



## Regulus Goodfellowi

I love these leathers. They age so beautiful. I have a folio in this leather and I love it. 
But isn't Barenia faubourg leather very easily marked by regular use? Grease from hands, rubbing spots that get marked etc. 
That is what I like about my cityback in Taurillon Maurice; it's really easy taking care of it.


----------



## hermes fans

hikaruson said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here,  and this is my first reply. but i have been reading through this forum back and forth for many years.
> I just want to share a new toy with you guys.
> It's a kelly 35, in  19 fw new colour Vert Amande, 63.
> It's really a bizarre colour for my eyes. When I got it from the SA in bordeaux, I just couldn't define with my own eyes what exactly the colour was. It's kinda green, especially under the sunshine back in France. But it shows very blue-ish tone under the indoor lights... It cannot be called refreshing, but definitely standing out amongst the other traditional hermes colours.  I don't know why, the more I look at it, the more I love the colour... it's sooo strangely exciting....
> Hope you enjoy, and feel free to leave the comments.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531392
> 
> View attachment 4531393


Welcome to this forum and Congrats on getting K35! Indeed, Vert Amande is one of my favorite new colour!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Hello!

Has anyone seen the new Victoria Light briefcase in person? I love the look of it and wanted to see if anyone has had the chance to check it out

Thanks!


----------



## wma

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Has anyone seen the new Victoria Light briefcase in person? I love the look of it and wanted to see if anyone has had the chance to check it out
> 
> Thanks!


I saw this briefcase when it first arrived at the boutiques. There's a lot to like about it but I didn't end up buying it. The size is good if you are looking for a lightweight slim briefcase. Out of the box it has decent structure but I expect it would lose some shape with use and I think that would give it extra character. It is very light but still feels nice in the hand. There is just an iPad sized slip pocket so you'll probably want something else to help organise small items.

What stopped me from buying it was the the zipper placement. It's so close to one side that it feels like that side is more like a lid. It feels like you want to lay it down horizontally to open the briefcase rather than lay it down vertically to open it like a top loading zippered briefcase like the Victoria II or Plume 12H. It just felt awkward to me when opening the briefcase in a vertical orientation. The older Serviette 57 Plus had a similar offset zipper opening and I thought that was awkward compared to the standard Serviette 57 with a symmetrically placed zipper.

Having said that, you really need to try it in person because everyone is different in how they use their bags and I really liked everything else about the briefcase.

 I hope this helps.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

wma said:


> I saw this briefcase when it first arrived at the boutiques. There's a lot to like about it but I didn't end up buying it. The size is good if you are looking for a lightweight slim briefcase. Out of the box it has decent structure but I expect it would lose some shape with use and I think that would give it extra character. It is very light but still feels nice in the hand. There is just an iPad sized slip pocket so you'll probably want something else to help organise small items.
> 
> What stopped me from buying it was the the zipper placement. It's so close to one side that it feels like that side is more like a lid. It feels like you want to lay it down horizontally to open the briefcase rather than lay it down vertically to open it like a top loading zippered briefcase like the Victoria II or Plume 12H. It just felt awkward to me when opening the briefcase in a vertical orientation. The older Serviette 57 Plus had a similar offset zipper opening and I thought that was awkward compared to the standard Serviette 57 with a symmetrically placed zipper.
> 
> Having said that, you really need to try it in person because everyone is different in how they use their bags and I really liked everything else about the briefcase.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## VertBronze

Reissue of the Jean Paul Gaultier Shadow Birkin for 2019.  I don’t do preloved, so I thought I would never have this bag.  So excited to have it as part of my collection!


----------



## navicular

qubed said:


> Flash backpack in Barenia Faubourg
> 
> I really wish Hermes made men's bags in the original Barenia. It would have been interesting to see new designs in that leather.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hermes-flash-sailor-backpack-H078256CK34/
> 
> View attachment 4532828



What do you guys think about this backpack design? I'm growing to like it but haven't played with it in person


----------



## Yoshi1296

VertBronze said:


> Reissue of the Jean Paul Gaultier Shadow Birkin for 2019.  I don’t do preloved, so I thought I would never have this bag.  So excited to have it as part of my collection!
> 
> View attachment 4540973



Wow congrats!!


----------



## FreddieMac

navicular said:


> What do you guys think about this backpack design? I'm growing to like it but haven't played with it in person



I’m not so keen on the Sailor variant, but have kind of fallen hard for the classic Flash Backpack, especially in red.

Trying to keep temptation at bay as I really don’t need another bag right now, but I really like the form and simplicity that heralds back to the old trunk designs.

I’ve not had an opportunity to play with one yet (usually the kiss of death with my self control), so can’t really help on that front!


----------



## qubed

navicular said:


> What do you guys think about this backpack design? I'm growing to like it but haven't played with it in person


Open-top bags stress me out too much—makes me feel like I'm going to lose something.

I have the Loewe Anton bag, which has near identical strap system. That bag has a unique structure to it, and probably gets the most compliments out of all mybags. I think it's a better looking bag than this one (and vastly cheaper).


----------



## bagidiotic

hikaruson said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here,  and this is my first reply. but i have been reading through this forum back and forth for many years.
> I just want to share a new toy with you guys.
> It's a kelly 35, in  19 fw new colour Vert Amande, 63.
> It's really a bizarre colour for my eyes. When I got it from the SA in bordeaux, I just couldn't define with my own eyes what exactly the colour was. It's kinda green, especially under the sunshine back in France. But it shows very blue-ish tone under the indoor lights... It cannot be called refreshing, but definitely standing out amongst the other traditional hermes colours.  I don't know why, the more I look at it, the more I love the colour... it's sooo strangely exciting....
> Hope you enjoy, and feel free to leave the comments.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531392
> 
> View attachment 4531393


Looks great on you


----------



## doctor_top

Namibia trip with Evelyn 33 gm Etain Clemence with GHW


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

doctor_top said:


> Namibia trip with Evelyn 33 gm Etain Clemence with GHW
> View attachment 4544891
> View attachment 4544892


Your photos are amazing ! The color of the sky in the second photo is so pretty ...it looks like a fun trip - sorry for being OT...and your Evie looks perfect !


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

I decided to take the plunge for the Victoria Light in Noir Togo. I wanted a thin sleek briefcase for meetings that I do not need to carry a lot for and let me say, I LOVE the Victoria Light.


----------



## doctor_top

thank you , I'm happy that Hermes put GHW in Evelyne , nice to meet you


WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Your photos are amazing ! The color of the sky in the second photo is so pretty ...it looks like a fun trip - sorry for being OT...and your Evie looks perfect !


----------



## FreddieMac

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> I decided to take the plunge for the Victoria Light in Noir Togo. I wanted a thin sleek briefcase for meetings that I do not need to carry a lot for and let me say, I LOVE the Victoria Light.



Looks great!
Would you mind sharing a snap or two of the interior?


----------



## JY1217

Traveling with my mini evie


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

FreddieMac said:


> Looks great!
> Would you mind sharing a snap or two of the interior?


Will do when i am home!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Here is a pic of the inside of the Victoria Light. It’s a navy cloth interior with a leather sleeve about the size of an iPad. Also a side pic next to my Citynews Bag. Victoria light is definitely meant for meeting where you do not need to carry a lot.


----------



## FreddieMac

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Here is a pic of the inside of the Victoria Light. It’s a navy cloth interior with a leather sleeve about the size of an iPad. Also a side pic next to my Citynews Bag. Victoria light is definitely meant for meeting where you do not need to carry a lot.



Great, thank you! Really slick and seems similar in size to my SaD Light, but with an easier access system!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Does anyone know what leathers the Plume 12H comes in? I always seem to see Evergrain and knowing myself, that would be scratched up pretty quickly. 

Any grained leathers?


----------



## Hermeslover2020

Has anyone seen the new Kelly Depeche Light briefcase in person (it is available for special order)? I think this comes in size 37 (similar to Sac a Depeche Light). It seems nice and I like the look of it and wanted to see if anyone has had the chance to check it out.

Thank you!


----------



## Hermeslover2020

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Does anyone know what leathers the Plume 12H comes in? I always seem to see Evergrain and knowing myself, that would be scratched up pretty quickly.
> 
> Any grained leathers?



Only available in either Evergrain or Crocodile.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Hermeslover2020 said:


> Only available in either Evergrain or Crocodile.


Thanks.... kind of a bummer. I don’t mind smooth leathers but I have just seen Evergrain get really beat up quickly.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Hermeslover2020 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Kelly Depeche Light briefcase in person (it is available for special order)? I think this comes in size 37 (similar to Sac a Depeche Light). It seems nice and I like the look of it and wanted to see if anyone has had the chance to check it out.
> 
> Thank you!



I would also be interested in this. Does anyone have any pictures of it?

 I have an SO Kelly Depeche 38 being made in Togo currently. Been waiting a little over a year now.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Does anyone know what leathers the Plume 12H comes in? I always seem to see Evergrain and knowing myself, that would be scratched up pretty quickly.
> 
> Any grained leathers?



Congrats on the new bag!

I think togo, evergrain, and then I saw a croc once as well I think. I could've sworn I saw it in another smoother leather but can't recall the exact name.


----------



## FreddieMac

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Thanks.... kind of a bummer. I don’t mind smooth leathers but I have just seen Evergrain get really beat up quickly.



Steer well clear of Evergrain if you're not keen on marks and scratches!

I have a CityHall in Indigo Evergreen which scratches if you all but glance in it's direction! I was mortified when I realised the H shopping bag I was holding in the same hand had created some beautifully abstract swirls to the rear of mine... Fortunately I've now decided to embrace the marks as character, but it's certainly on the more delicate end of the leather spectrum and doesn't naturally blend in much! Still, it holds up well in water!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Yoshi1296 said:


> Congrats on the new bag!
> 
> I think togo, evergrain, and then I saw a croc once as well I think. I could've sworn I saw it in another smoother leather but can't recall the exact name.



Ohhh it comes in Togo?!?!?


----------



## Hermeslover2020

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Ohhh it comes in Togo?!?!?


I have never seen in Togo. In fact, you can only special order either in Croc or Evercolor (as of last year's SO).


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

FreddieMac said:


> Steer well clear of Evergrain if you're not keen on marks and scratches!
> 
> I have a CityHall in Indigo Evergreen which scratches if you all but glance in it's direction! I was mortified when I realised the H shopping bag I was holding in the same hand had created some beautifully abstract swirls to the rear of mine... Fortunately I've now decided to embrace the marks as character, but it's certainly on the more delicate end of the leather spectrum and doesn't naturally blend in much! Still, it holds up well in water!



Yea, I would not be a fan of that. Do you have any experience with Cristobal? Does that scratch easy? How does it wear? Is it structured?


----------



## FreddieMac

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Yea, I would not be a fan of that. Do you have any experience with Cristobal? Does that scratch easy? How does it wear? Is it structured?



I've got a Steve 35 in Cristobal - the leather is super similar to Swift. I posted a couple images showing the comparison here.

It's slightly more structured than swift, but still a fairly soft, smooth and velvety leather. So far it's held up super well and I've not experienced any scratches or marks. It's also been pretty reliable in the rain, when caught unawares.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Ohhh it comes in Togo?!?!?



I thought I saw it on the website in togo a few times! I could be wrong though. There's so many leathers to keep up with haha


----------



## Meta

Hermeslover2020 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Kelly Depeche Light briefcase in person (it is available for special order)? I think this comes in size 37 (similar to Sac a Depeche Light). It seems nice and I like the look of it and wanted to see if anyone has had the chance to check it out.
> 
> Thank you!


Are you referring to the Kelly Depeche 36?   If so, it hasn't arrived in stores yet. It is however available for SO.


----------



## Hermeslover2020

Meta said:


> Are you referring to the Kelly Depeche 36?   If so, it hasn't arrived in stores yet. It is however available for SO.



Exactly! That's correct, 36! I am thinking about placing a SO...but is it better than the regular (38/34) Kelly Depeche? Any thoughts?


----------



## Meta

Hermeslover2020 said:


> Exactly! That's correct, 36! I am thinking about placing a SO...but is it better than the regular (38/34) Kelly Depeche? Any thoughts?


I'm afraid I won't be of much help as I haven't got an inkling how the interior looks like. I didn't look in detail for this style while looking through the available styles for SO. Sorry.


----------



## Hermeslover2020

Meta said:


> Are you referring to the Kelly Depeche 36?   If so, it hasn't arrived in stores yet. It is however available for SO.


Is this supposed to be available in stores? Or just available for SO?


----------



## Hermeslover2020

Meta said:


> I'm afraid I won't be of much help as I haven't got an inkling how the interior looks like. I didn't look in detail for this style while looking through the available styles for SO. Sorry.


No worries...seems like this is a new collection. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Meta said:


> Are you referring to the Kelly Depeche 36?   If so, it hasn't arrived in stores yet. It is however available for SO.


Wow. I need one of these even though I have a SO KD38 coming. I reached out to my SA to inquire about it. Will let everyone know!


----------



## Ruxby

On the way to the cinema with Malachite Ardennes Evie I


----------



## Markymark7

VertBronze said:


> Reissue of the Jean Paul Gaultier Shadow Birkin for 2019.  I don’t do preloved, so I thought I would never have this bag.  So excited to have it as part of my collection!
> 
> View attachment 4540973


I am green with envy!! Beautiful bag. Congratulations


----------



## tommontebello

Good evening everyone,
As a quite new person on the Forum, yet a regular at Hermes , I would like to know Your opinions about a wallet for men.
The good choice aside a classic model such as Copernic or Citizen Twill, is an AZAP Compact.The size is more comfortable to carry in a Pocket if the bag is missing. It is a smaller size than the classic AZAP . But if not, do you think the Classic AZAP, longer version,
would be OK for guys or it's more for Ladies .
Thank you in advance for your opinions.
Peter


----------



## HKsai

tommontebello said:


> Good evening everyone,
> As a quite new person on the Forum, yet a regular at Hermes , I would like to know Your opinions about a wallet for men.
> The good choice aside a classic model such as Copernic or Citizen Twill, is an AZAP Compact.The size is more comfortable to carry in a Pocket if the bag is missing. It is a smaller size than the classic AZAP . But if not, do you think the Classic AZAP, longer version,
> would be OK for guys or it's more for Ladies .
> Thank you in advance for your opinions.
> Peter


I think long wallet or not depends on your needs. A lot of travel wallets for men are long wallets. I think it depends on your comfort level. There are going to be people that judge you for what you wear or not. The question is how much do you care. I use a Kelly long wallet for travel myself. I wouldn’t mind using it for everyday but the opening is annoying but I only need to carry a card or two. I personally find the classic men wallets are boring. I much prefer the azap or even the dogon or bearn. Much more classic H.


----------



## tommontebello

Perfect ! Thank you so much HKsai for your opinion. Honestly, I Don't really care about "what they say" , it is more about comfort. I think a long wallet is much better for travel as You do.
Thank you & have a nice evening,
Peter


----------



## HKsai

tommontebello said:


> Perfect ! Thank you so much HKsai for your opinion. Honestly, I Don't really care about "what they say" , it is more about comfort. I think a long wallet is much better for travel as You do.
> Thank you & have a nice evening,
> Peter


Show us your goodies when you do get it!!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 4547966
> 
> On the way to the cinema with Malachite Ardennes Evie I


Love it with the shorter strap. It looks great on you.


----------



## aube

JY1217 said:


> Traveling with my mini evie


May I know what is your jacket? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JY1217

aube said:


> May I know what is your jacket? Thanks in advance!


The leather jacket I designed when I was in fashion school.


----------



## Flowerlily

2 nice vids!


----------



## tommontebello

Very nice videos. But especially the Ski in mountains. very well done.


----------



## castiel

Kelly à dos took a rest on the rock of the Lion Forest Garden in Suzhou


----------



## nyc2182

Hi! For those who own a K35/K40, which size do you recommend for everyday work bag? Does the 35 fit folders and laptop? Is there a big difference for storage between a 35 and 40? Thanks.


----------



## Meta

Just wanted to share this Cityhall Eclair 38 in Bleu Indigo/Raisin Epsom combo. Nice to see purple in men's bag for a change.


----------



## diane278

aube said:


> May I know what is your jacket? Thanks in advance!


aube, where have you been? I’ve been missing your photos!


----------



## Etriers

Meta said:


> Just wanted to share this Cityhall Eclair 38 in Bleu Indigo/Raisin Epsom combo. Nice to see purple in men's bag for a change.
> View attachment 4576157
> View attachment 4576156
> View attachment 4576155



This is a perfect example of what H does so well.  A man or woman could carry this bag from age 25 to 105 and not go wrong.  It checks every box—it has panache but it is subtle, it has feet, a leather interior, exterior slip pocket(s) and it locks.  Best of all, it is spa-able forever.  Nice.


----------



## FreddieMac

Etriers said:


> This is a perfect example of what H does so well.  A man or woman could carry this bag from age 25 to 105 and not go wrong.  It checks every box—it has panache but it is subtle, it has feet, a leather interior, exterior slip pocket(s) and it locks.  Best of all, it is spa-able forever.  Nice.



The CityHall is truly a great bag - I love mine!

I just wish H would have more fun with these verso styles with leathers other than Epsom... Although, saying that, maybe it's best they do so that I don't feel inferior with my solo Indigo version!!!


----------



## Etriers

FreddieMac said:


> The CityHall is truly a great bag - I love mine!
> 
> I just wish H would have more fun with these verso styles with leathers other than Epsom... Although, saying that, maybe it's best they do so that I don't feel inferior with my solo Indigo version!!!



 It has such elegant proportions.  I just followed @Meta ’s link and saw it in Chocolat.  Yum.  I hear you about wanting different leather/color choices, and can completely understand.  If I was a guy (or even if I had a job that required this type of tote) I would have a closet full of these bags.

Edit:  I should say, I would _want_ a closet full.  So you’re absolutely right.  Thank heavens that H doesn’t do everything I wish they would.


----------



## Lostinlondon

Meta said:


> Just wanted to share this Cityhall Eclair 38 in Bleu Indigo/Raisin Epsom combo. Nice to see purple in men's bag for a change.
> View attachment 4576157
> 
> View attachment 4576156
> View attachment 4576155


The leather manager at CP ordered a HAC 40 in Raisin at podium. If anyone is interested, it should be delivered sometime in the new year.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Couldn’t pass up this color combo as they are two of my favorite colors from Hermès. 

This Etriviere is in Taurillon Maurice which I thought was a nice change from my Fjord.


----------



## Regulus Goodfellowi

Ow, I’m really curious how taurrillon Maurice compares to fjord. Is Maurice as waterproof as Fjord? Does Fjord feels different?


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Regulus Goodfellowi said:


> Ow, I’m really curious how taurrillon Maurice compares to fjord. Is Maurice as waterproof as Fjord? Does Fjord feels different?



Fjord has a larger more matte grain. I believe they are both waterproof. Fjord seems to be a little heavier. Maurice is like a mix between Togo and Clemence. 

my favorite leather is Fjord so i am biased


----------



## noahhoke

Some newer pics of me with my baby (B35, Gold Togo leather w/GHW.)  Still in love with this bag, and I find myself grabbing it more often and leaving my other bags in the dust!  Fantastic bag for going out, running errands in Manhattan, and even for work/school!  My MacBook Pro fits perfectly, along with my iPad, a folder, and a few LV SLGs.  I know I'm going to get some hate for carrying that much in my Birkin but in the end, I know that it will wear well over time, and it can handle it!  After all, look at how Jane Birkin treated her Birkin.  Also, I had been thinking this entire time that my Birkin was from 2003 (purchased from TheRealReal) but I decoded the date stamp and it is from 2019!  I told my mother that I wanted a B35 Gold Togo GHW and she went with a 2019 model from TheRealReal instead of the one from 2003 that I sent to her before my graduation.  She told me that she'd rather spend the extra on a newer Birkin so I'll be the one to "break it in" and so I'll have it for much longer.  I've said this before and I'll say it again, best graduation gift ever.


	

		
			
		

		
	
Small photoshoot I had with a friend.  Had to get the B in the picture.


	

		
			
		

		
	
You can vaguely see it in the bottom right corner as I was trying on a new jacket in Zara.


	

		
			
		

		
	
Used it as a gym bag one day!  (Don't worry, I only carried a water bottle and a small towel, no sneakers in this beauty!)


	

		
			
		

		
	
Gotta love a turtleneck.


	

		
			
		

		
	
Showing off my new Stuart Weitzman boots with my B in the background.


	

		
			
		

		
	
Casual day, but still using the B!


----------



## Yoshi1296

noahhoke said:


> Some newer pics of me with my baby (B35, Gold Togo leather w/GHW.)  Still in love with this bag, and I find myself grabbing it more often and leaving my other bags in the dust!  Fantastic bag for going out, running errands in Manhattan, and even for work/school!  My MacBook Pro fits perfectly, along with my iPad, a folder, and a few LV SLGs.  I know I'm going to get some hate for carrying that much in my Birkin but in the end, I know that it will wear well over time, and it can handle it!  After all, look at how Jane Birkin treated her Birkin.  Also, I had been thinking this entire time that my Birkin was from 2003 (purchased from TheRealReal) but I decoded the date stamp and it is from 2019!  I told my mother that I wanted a B35 Gold Togo GHW and she went with a 2019 model from TheRealReal instead of the one from 2003 that I sent to her before my graduation.  She told me that she'd rather spend the extra on a newer Birkin so I'll be the one to "break it in" and so I'll have it for much longer.  I've said this before and I'll say it again, best graduation gift ever.
> View attachment 4588795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small photoshoot I had with a friend.  Had to get the B in the picture.
> View attachment 4588796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can vaguely see it in the bottom right corner as I was trying on a new jacket in Zara.
> View attachment 4588797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used it as a gym bag one day!  (Don't worry, I only carried a water bottle and a small towel, no sneakers in this beauty!)
> View attachment 4588798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love a turtleneck.
> View attachment 4588799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing off my new Stuart Weitzman boots with my B in the background.
> View attachment 4588800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual day, but still using the B!



You look great! Enjoy the bag!


----------



## noahhoke

Went to a dance show today with a few friends, then grabbed a bite to eat.  Manhattan is getting C O L D.  

Turtleneck - Zara
Jacket - Zara
Jeans - Zara
Boots - Stuart Weitzman
Bag - B35 Gold Togo w/GHW


----------



## FreddieMac

New bag style has just shown up on the UK website - the Webdo. Currently available in Chocolat Togo and Noir Evergrain for £4,480 and £4,580 respectively. Dimensions are L 35 x H 28 x D 11 cm.

Personally not my fave design, it's just a little too clean in appearance, and reminds me of a lot of mid-range men's bags from people like Ted Baker and Boss. The double zip enclosure is handy though!


----------



## FreddieMac

The the Kelly Depeches 25 Pouch is now making an appearance - three version up on the Canadian website! Currently available in Noir PHW and GHW and Etain PHW Epsom $9,300. Dimensions are L 25.2 x H 19.5 x D 4 cm.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Have not posted for a long time.
Maybe you guys can spot a few H items I am wearing this evening... I am in Berlin for my B day and I am seeing the live broadcast of MetHD opera with my friends...


----------



## belhomme

My new to me Kelly Depeche 34 in Box Calf Leather and Gold Hardware!
Definitely a holy grail of mine
From 2005 but amazing condition! Bought at Japanese vintage shop while on holiday!


----------



## Meta

Kelly Depeche 25 in matte exotic Vert Rousseau  (Image from reseller via Instagram)


----------



## FreddieMac

Meta said:


> Kelly Depeche 25 in matte exotic Vert Rousseau  (Image from reseller via Instagram)
> View attachment 4601282



Oh my! I’ve come over all weak in the knees...

If ever I can justify/afford exotics, I know what’s at the top of my list!!!


----------



## Pegase

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> Have not posted for a long time.
> Maybe you guys can spot a few H items I am wearing this evening... I am in Berlin for my B day and I am seeing the live broadcast of MetHD opera with my friends...


Looking Orfeo! ... ascalways


----------



## Dmurphy1

noahhoke said:


> Went to a dance show today with a few friends, then grabbed a bite to eat.  Manhattan is getting C O L D.
> 
> Turtleneck - Zara
> Jacket - Zara
> Jeans - Zara
> Boots - Stuart Weitzman
> Bag - B35 Gold Togo w/GHW


You, my friend, are killing it !!


----------



## Mr.Graphite

After only 3 months on the waitinglist my Birkin 40 black Togo PHW


----------



## csetcos

Long time for me to post but excited to add a B35 Sienne to my collection! Even though I already have Gold, j think there’s room for both!


----------



## csetcos

Sienne vs Gold


----------



## FreddieMac

csetcos said:


> Long time for me to post but excited to add a B35 Sienne to my collection! Even though I already have Gold, j think there’s room for both!



Looking fantastic! Especially with that signature contrast stitch.

In total agreement with you that this works on a different level to Gold. As much as that's an all season colour, this has a more autumnal feel so the fresher look of the Gold.


----------



## csetcos

FreddieMac said:


> Looking fantastic! Especially with that signature contrast stitch.
> 
> In total agreement with you that this works on a different level to Gold. As much as that's an all season colour, this has a more autumnal feel so the fresher look of the Gold.



Thank you, my dear FreddieMac!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Pegase said:


> Looking Orfeo! ... ascalways


Haha thanks how have you been Pegasus? You Stay cool and keep warm okay


----------



## Meta

Kelly Depeche 36 in black Epsom. (Images from reseller via Instagram)


----------



## Flowerlily

On the French website are already some Spring Summer RTW items available:
https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/homme/pret-a-porter/collection-printempsete-2019/#||Catégorie


----------



## aluminum_siren

Kelly Depeches 25 in Etain and Noir currently in stock on the Canadian site: https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/kelly-depeches-25-pouch-H078397CK8F/


----------



## FreddieMac

Bolide 1923 - 45 Chimeres Dragon bag is currently available on the US website here with ref H078513CKAB.
This one is Vert Cyprès Togo with Vert Cyprès and Noir suede embroidery.


----------



## FreddieMac

And Kelly Depeches 36 briefcase has now shown up on the Chinese site here with ref H078391CK8F, although no longer available.
This one in Gris Etain Epsom leather with palladium hardware.


----------



## Skej

FreddieMac said:


> And Kelly Depeches 36 briefcase has now shown up on the Chinese site here with ref H078391CK8F, although no longer available.
> This one in Gris Etain Epsom leather with palladium hardware.


Looks lovely, wonder if I should've gone with étain now.


----------



## FreddieMac

Now that we've had a better chance to see it, what are everyone's thoughts on the Kelly Depeches II?

Having fairly recently bought a SaD Light, I naturally find myself comparing the two! From an aesthetics perspective, I prefer the slightly more prominent hardware of the SaD with larger flap and a slightly more discrete handle, but the chiseled shape of the KD and fixed depth really work. I also prefer the interior of the KD with zipper on the rear pocket (expandable!) plus a front slip pocket, both of which are a huge plus on the SaD's rear slip pocket.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

FreddieMac said:


> Bolide 1923 - 45 Chimeres Dragon bag is currently available on the US website here with ref H078513CKAB.
> This one is Vert Cyprès Togo with Vert Cyprès and Noir suede embroidery.


This is beautiful! Piece of art!


----------



## Yoshi1296

FreddieMac said:


> Now that we've had a better chance to see it, what are everyone's thoughts on the Kelly Depeches II?
> 
> Having fairly recently bought a SaD Light, I naturally find myself comparing the two! From an aesthetics perspective, I prefer the slightly more prominent hardware of the SaD with larger flap and a slightly more discrete handle, but the chiseled shape of the KD and fixed depth really work. I also prefer the interior of the KD with zipper on the rear pocket (expandable!) plus a front slip pocket, both of which are a huge plus on the SaD's rear slip pocket.



I really love it and would love to own one of these one day!


----------



## FreddieMac

Skej said:


> Looks lovely, wonder if I should've gone with étain now.



Exciting, what did you go for?!


----------



## Skej

FreddieMac said:


> Exciting, what did you go for?!


Bicolor with a black Togo exterior.


----------



## FreddieMac

Skej said:


> Bicolor with a black Togo exterior.



Sounds dreamy! Hopefully it will be as speedy as other people's recent SO's.


----------



## Prada Prince

Been a while since I’ve been in here! Throwback to me and my Noir Clemence B40 before Chrimbo...


----------



## PolM

Dear all,

I hope you are doing really fine. Attached you will find a picture of the treasure I found last weekend in Copenhagen H boutique.

Enjoy the view!

Best,

Pol.


----------



## PolM

Happy Monday!


----------



## fabuleux

PolM said:


> Happy Monday!


Happy and sunny!


----------



## Purseloco

PolM said:


> Happy Monday!


Perfection!


----------



## PolM

fabuleux said:


> Happy and sunny!


 



Purseloco said:


> Perfection!


----------



## HKsai

Couldn’t stop myself and wanted to try on the bag right when I got home even to a totally mismatched outfit. This bag might be most functional for me as of right now because I only carry an empreinte pochette cles most of the time.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Hello! Does anyone own a Steve Meeting 35? I am interested in them and am looking for any pros/cons, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## Lejic

HKsai said:


> Couldn’t stop myself and wanted to try on the bag right when I got home even to a totally mismatched outfit. This bag might be most functional for me as of right now because I only carry an empreinte pochette cles most of the time.


Looks so good!

And hey, I think the stripe color matches, no?


----------



## HKsai

Lejic said:


> Looks so good!
> 
> And hey, I think the stripe color matches, no?


True! My clothes were so wrinkly from the day and I was like “gotta take a quick mod shot.” I’m too obsessed with this little bag.


----------



## navicular

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Hello! Does anyone own a Steve Meeting 35? I am interested in them and am looking for any pros/cons, etc.
> 
> Thank you!



I do, in cristobal in the colour plomb. 
I like the compact size and the option for both hand and shoulder carry. It really is a nice design. And I appreciate the work that goes into the making of the handles - its the same structure as the birkin handles. 
However, the bag does tend to fall over when filled, because of the front flap which has a tendency to pull the entire bag forwards.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Hello! Does anyone own a Steve Meeting 35? I am interested in them and am looking for any pros/cons, etc.
> 
> Thank you!





navicular said:


> I do, in cristobal in the colour plomb.
> I like the compact size and the option for both hand and shoulder carry. It really is a nice design. And I appreciate the work that goes into the making of the handles - its the same structure as the birkin handles.
> However, the bag does tend to fall over when filled, because of the front flap which has a tendency to pull the entire bag forwards.



What is the steve meeting? Im intrigued.


----------



## Soblackcollect

I hope it's ok to put videos here. My favorite male youtuber uploaded a shoe collection video, I think is very helpful to buy man's shoes.


----------



## Hiraeth

PolM said:


> Happy Monday!


This is dreamy !


----------



## psoucsd

HKsai said:


> Couldn’t stop myself and wanted to try on the bag right when I got home even to a totally mismatched outfit. This bag might be most functional for me as of right now because I only carry an empreinte pochette cles most of the time.



How are you liking your Constance? I wish it was a little more subdued without the H clasp.  Is it easy to open and close the clasp?  Fears of it getting scratched as you use it?

Debating between this or the Celine classic bag.


----------



## diane278

HKsai said:


> Couldn’t stop myself and wanted to try on the bag right when I got home even to a totally mismatched outfit. This bag might be most functional for me as of right now because I only carry an empreinte pochette cles most of the time.


You men always look so pulled together....I think your bag looks great on you.


----------



## HKsai

psoucsd said:


> How are you liking your Constance? I wish it was a little more subdued without the H clasp.  Is it easy to open and close the clasp?  Fears of it getting scratched as you use it?
> 
> Debating between this or the Celine classic bag.



I wouldn’t say the easiest but after a while it becomes not a problem. I slot my index finger under the bar and use my thumb to press on the vertical bar of the H. It just pops open that way without me touching the leather. I also find it much easier to open it wearing than trying to fidget with it. I do find it harder to open with swift Constance just because of it is slight softer but it’s not a problem if you have something in the bag. I live in Seattle so most people don’t even recognize any H bags. I had a person asked me if it is an H&M bag.  I have a feeling from my experience living in Hong Kong that much more people recognize the Céline classic box than the constance due to me seeing more people with the Céline box. I’m also H biased  Constance has been my wanted bag for quite a while because it fits my needs much better than B and K due to work not being appropriate for me to bring B K to work and I don’t carry a lot during my off work time. Let us know what you decide! You can go wrong. Both are such classic silhouette. 



diane278 said:


> You men always look so pulled together....I think your bag looks great on you.



You are so sweet! My outfit was too spring/summer for the bag. I’ve been trying to channel spring/summer to battle the Seattle rain.


----------



## FreddieMac

Picked this up in early Jan, but just wanted to share my new Flash Relief backpack in Rouge H Togo/Evercolor.

Really pleasantly surprised with this bag and it's become my go-to for work this year - lightweight, good capacity and very comfortable on the shoulder. Plus the secret pocket stitched into the lining is great for having my wallet/travel card to hand. I've even found the closure and poppers to cinch in the top make it fairly secure for a backpack.

I'd always liked the look of the Cityback, but it felt too complex to get into and quite skinny, so the Flash came as a really pleasant surprise and I've been keen to track down the Rouge H!


----------



## PolM

FreddieMac said:


> Picked this up in early Jan, but just wanted to share my new Flash Relief backpack in Rouge H Togo/Evercolor.
> 
> Really pleasantly surprised with this bag and it's become my go-to for work this year - lightweight, good capacity and very comfortable on the shoulder. Plus the secret pocket stitched into the lining is great for having my wallet/travel card to hand. I've even found the closure and poppers to cinch in the top make it fairly secure for a backpack.
> 
> I'd always liked the look of the Cityback, but it felt too complex to get into and quite skinny, so the Flash came as a really pleasant surprise and I've been keen to track down the Rouge H!



Wow, it looks super great! Enjoy it a lot!


----------



## FreddieMac

PolM said:


> Wow, it looks super great! Enjoy it a lot!



Thanks! I just completed a one-day business trip to Stockholm to attend a fair, so was using the bag from 5am to 9pm and it was an absolute dream! I was even able to tuck a surprise airport purchase long scarf box into it, as well as iPad, over ear headphones, scarf and more!


----------



## costenking

Hi everyone! First time posting in this thread. I have a B35 and a K35 and I’m thinking of switching it up and getting a 24/24 35. Does anyone have one? How is it compared to the B or K?


----------



## HKsai

costenking said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting in this thread. I have a B35 and a K35 and I’m thinking of switching it up and getting a 24/24 35. Does anyone have one? How is it compared to the B or K?


I’m on the same boat!!! I’ve been obsessing the 24/24 as well!


----------



## Meta

costenking said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting in this thread. I have a B35 and a K35 and I’m thinking of switching it up and getting a 24/24 35. Does anyone have one? How is it compared to the B or K?


I think you will likely get more responses by posting in the 24/24 thread.


----------



## PolM

FreddieMac said:


> Thanks! I just completed a one-day business trip to Stockholm to attend a fair, so was using the bag from 5am to 9pm and it was an absolute dream! I was even able to tuck a surprise airport purchase long scarf box into it, as well as iPad, over ear headphones, scarf and more!



Great, Freddie! The bag meets design, beauty, masculinity and practicality. The perfect bag! I am looking forward to seeing it in Barcelona.


----------



## oceuni

The Kelly Depeches 36 I ordered online is shipping. Now I’m anxious about how to place a crossbody straps with it to make it more casual. Any thoughts?


----------



## oceuni

PolM said:


> Happy Monday!


I’m thinking about adding a straps to mine ( not arrived yet). Do you think it would look bizarre considering it’s a 36?


----------



## PolM

oceuni said:


> The Kelly Depeches 36 I ordered online is shipping. Now I’m anxious about how to place a crossbody straps with it to make it more casual. Any thoughts?


Congrats! What kind of leather and color did you order?


----------



## PolM

oceuni said:


> I’m thinking about adding a straps to mine ( not arrived yet). Do you think it would look bizarre considering it’s a 36?


It would not look bizarre at all. In fact, my SA told me that the only thing the Kelly Depeches lacks of is a strap. But I cannot figure out how you can put a strap on the new model.


----------



## oceuni

PolM said:


> Congrats! What kind of leather and color did you order?


Thanks. It is Etain Epsom.


----------



## oceuni

PolM said:


> It would not look bizarre at all. In fact, my SA told me that the only thing the Kelly Depeches lacks of is a strap. But I cannot figure out how you can put a strap on the new model.


Im thinking about let a strap hold these two parts like what some people have done to their Kelly Depeches 25.


----------



## FreddieMac

oceuni said:


> Im thinking about let a strap hold these two parts like what some people have done to their Kelly Depeches 25.



I have read stories about doing this to make B's crossbody and believe it is widely discouraged as it risks damaging and distorting and stretching the shape of the sangles.

If you have a long enough strap, I would suggest wrapping it under the length of the flap and protruding either end, although this may create a quite large inverted triangle which may swing around easily.

Look forward to seeing pictures of the new arrival!


----------



## oceuni

FreddieMac said:


> I have read stories about doing this to make B's crossbody and believe it is widely discouraged as it risks damaging and distorting and stretching the shape of the sangles.
> 
> If you have a long enough strap, I would suggest wrapping it under the length of the flap and protruding either end, although this may create a quite large inverted triangle which may swing around easily.
> 
> Look forward to seeing pictures of the new arrival!


Thanks for the information. I’ll be more cautious about that idea.


----------



## oceuni

Fresh delivery. It is breathtaking


----------



## HMuse

oceuni said:


> Im thinking about let a strap hold these two parts like what some people have done to their Kelly Depeches 25.


please refrain from altering a non-shoulder bag. It's designed that way. IMO


----------



## FreddieMac

oceuni said:


> Fresh delivery. It is breathtaking



Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## PolM

oceuni said:


> Fresh delivery. It is breathtaking


Congrats! The smell is wonderful as well.


----------



## PolM

oceuni said:


> Fresh delivery. It is breathtaking



Hey, oceuni, are you enjoying your Kelly brifcase? Keep us posted and share with us pictures of your new bag.


----------



## PolM

This is mine! I love this Kelly very much!


----------



## navicular

PolM said:


> View attachment 4685738
> 
> 
> This is mine! I love this Kelly very much!



Congratulations! Would you mind sharing interior pics of what fits and mod shots?


----------



## PolM

navicular said:


> Congratulations! Would you mind sharing interior pics of what fits and mod shots?


Sure! I will try to do it this week. Thank you for the interest, Navicular.


----------



## A.Ali

Just wanted to share my picture with you.


----------



## PolM

A.Ali said:


> Just wanted to share my picture with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687673



Stunning!


----------



## tommontebello

Good evening everyone,
First of all, congratulations for your photos of your fantastic items you have. Just wanted to ask you , as 
specialists , about the Hermes wallets. I' thinking about buying a new wallet from our orange box brand.
Have already a very classic one , and was wondering about tha Azap model. It comes in two sizes :
one as a Compact/Verical model, which is perfect to carry in hand / Pocket or bag. Or the Large Classic model,
a little to big I think cause you must carry it only in a bag. What are yours , and if someone has the Azap, what are yours
feedback about this items ?
Thank you for your opinions and have a nice weekend
Tommy


----------



## microwave

Haven't been back here for a long time!!! Contributing my new purchase - Kelly Depeche 36 in Vert Rousseau !!!


----------



## FreddieMac

microwave said:


> Haven't been back here for a long time!!! Contributing my new purchase - Kelly Depeche 36 in Vert Rousseau !!!



Beautiful!

Just how green is Rousseau, I've only seem pics like this and it's hard to tell whether it's a green toned dark grey or whether it's a green with grey hints, if you know what I mean!


----------



## heifer

My nephew recently purchased a city slide cross and I could not resist and had to post it here.


----------



## Skej

FreddieMac said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Just how green is Rousseau, I've only seem pics like this and it's hard to tell whether it's a green toned dark grey or whether it's a green with grey hints, if you know what I mean!



From looking at this cardholder on hermes.com it does look more like a green than a grey, although I've only seen Vert Amande and not Rousseau in person.

https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/les-petits-chevaux-card-holder-H078416CAAA/


----------



## walds11

wma said:


> Three questions you should ask yourself:
> 1) Are you looking for a particular leather?
> 2) Are you looking for colourful/playful or conservative?
> 3) Do you prefer the slit card slots of the Citizen Twill or the standard card slots of the Copernic?
> 
> I find the Copernic has come in more leather choices over the past few years: Evercalf, Evercolor, Evergrain, Epsom, Alligator, Ostrich, Barenia. I have mostly seen Citizen Twills in fewer leather choices: Evergrain, Evercolor, Epsom, Swift although I haven't seen a Swift Citizen Twill in some time.
> 
> Over the past couple of years, the Copernic has had the "Jungle" and "Colorblock" models with bi-colour and multi-colour panels. Personally I don't like them but I'm sure it appeals to enough people for them to continue with the "Colourblock" models. I haven't seen the Jungle models recently and I expect them to be discontinued.
> 
> The Citizen Twill is often offered in far more colourful options than the Copernic (the "Colorblock" models aside). So if you are looking for fun/playful, the Citizen Twill would be my choice.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the slit pockets of the Citizen Twill but I do love the silk lining because it's far more playful while the Copernic would be my choice for a formal looking bi-fold.
> 
> I've never been a fan of the Poker or any money-clip wallet to be honest. I prefer using a separate money clip and cardholder if I don't want the bulk of a bi-fold wallet.
> 
> I hope this helps.



I prefer the Citizen Twill card holder in Epsom calfskin. Epsom is much more durable than other calfskins. It’s resistant to scratching, also lightweight and cleans with a simple wipe using a damp cloth. The only Epsom calfskin color available on hermes.com is black. I prefer blue or navy. They have swift calfskin in blue and navy...

I'm not a big fan of the slit pockets of the Citizen Twill either. Is there a functional purpose of the slit pockets vs. full length pockets? Aesthetics? 

What may be a deal breaker is that I don’t think half folded US bills fit in center slot without sticking out.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

Hello- does anyone know if the Kelly Depeches 36 comes with a lock and clochette?


----------



## PolM

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> Hello- does anyone know if the Kelly Depeches 36 comes with a lock and clochette?


Unfortunately, it does not!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

PolM said:


> Unfortunately, it does not!


Bummer! Thanks!


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## JWiseman

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 4697505



Interesting. I'd like to see and learn more about this new animation of the classic B.


----------



## Flowerlily

JWiseman said:


> Interesting. I'd like to see and learn more about this new animation of the classic B.


Some more info here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...and-accessories.1018018/page-15#post-33555954


----------



## psoucsd

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 4697505



I would never use the cup holder but the external pockets I like on the cargo Birkin


----------



## SPBiaes

I know cargo birkin is limited edition but for a canvas bag to go for 22,000+USD... I have to say this is crazy! I was planning to try my best to get one for my hubby but that price just took the wind out of my sails lol.


----------



## FreddieMac

SPBiaes said:


> I know cargo birkin is limited edition but for a canvas bag to go for 22,000+USD... I have to say this is crazy! I was planning to try my best to get one for my hubby but that price just took the wind out of my sails lol.



That IS crazy!

And we don't yet know what this bag is like on the inside i.e. leather lined with pockets etc, or fully canvas.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Has anybody on here actually purchased a cargo Birkin? I'm dying to see the specs/photos/etc. on this- I want one!


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## FreddieMac

Thanks @Flowerlily for bumping the thread! We've all been far too quiet of late...

In between lusting after a Kelly Dépêches 25 and adjusting to the 'new normal' of life during Covid, I've been spending far too long stalking the various H websites to keep me immersed in the orange glow and I've seen a couple of Spring/Summer'20 season bags popping up.

The Cityback Belt Bag is available on the European sites in Bleu De Malte Epsom for £3,610/€3,600 Ref H078517CK7L, dimensions L 32 x H 17.3 x D 6 cm





The Flash Bag is available on the Chinese site in Noir Evergrain for CN¥45,250 Ref H076563CK89, dimensions L 27 x H 35 x D 9 cm


----------



## FreddieMac

And speaking of the Kelly Dépêches 25, for any of you who have bought one, or tried one on in-store, what are your thoughts?

Would love to see some pics and hear stories of how you have been wearing and using them. Thanks!


----------



## qubed

I actually did a SO Kelly Depeches 25 a few months ago, but who knows when that will actually arrive.


----------



## FreddieMac

qubed said:


> I actually did a SO Kelly Depeches 25 a few months ago, but who knows when that will actually arrive.



Oh how exciting, what did you opt for?

I've been day-dreaming of either a Malachite Togo SO or the Bleu De Malte Evercolor, but not sure quite how much use I'd get out of it.


----------



## qubed

FreddieMac said:


> Oh how exciting, what did you opt for?
> 
> I've been day-dreaming of either a Malachite Togo SO or the Bleu De Malte Evercolor, but not sure quite how much use I'd get out of it.



I'll keep it a bit of surprise for the eventual reveal, but a dark neutral-ish for the exterior, and a bright interior for contrast. I might get a a second strap made by someone else to match the interior – I wish Hermes offered an option to get a 2nd strap. 

I do really like the Bleu de malte evercolor. And if the Vert Amande were offered in something other than Epsom, I'd probably just have gone with that one instead of a SO. Yeah, I probably won't get too much use out of it for what I'm paying for it.


----------



## FreddieMac

qubed said:


> I'll keep it a bit of surprise for the eventual reveal, but a dark neutral-ish for the exterior, and a bright interior for contrast. I might get a a second strap made by someone else to match the interior – I wish Hermes offered an option to get a 2nd strap.
> 
> I do really like the Bleu de malte evercolor. And if the Vert Amande were offered in something other than Epsom, I'd probably just have gone with that one instead of a SO. Yeah, I probably won't get too much use out of it for what I'm paying for it.



I look forward to the eventual reveal, whenever that may be 
Fingers crossed for a speedy arrival!


----------



## chenkdon

Put 2 rings on the side to make my depeche 25 a cross body bag...


----------



## Sferics

chenkdon said:


> Put 2 rings on the side to make my depeche 25 a cross body bag...
> View attachment 4763462
> View attachment 4763463



This looks so good!


----------



## Markymark7




----------



## Reza Khan

It has been years since I was on this site and thread, to my surprise I noticed it is still very active.  Anyway here are a few shots of some of my latest purchases from 2020.  My Kelly Depeche in Black Epson and my Bolide Chimeres Dragon 45.  Love them both very much.  The Kelly Depeche is perfect for carrying a Mac Book 13 inch and the Bolide is just a masterpiece in craftsmanship.  I don't log on here much, but you can stay in touch with me via Instagram @RezaKhan


----------



## nymeria

Reza Khan said:


> It has been years since I was on this site and thread, to my surprise I noticed it is still very active.  Anyway here are a few shots of some of my latest purchases from 2020.  My Kelly Depeche in Black Epson and my Bolide Chimeres Dragon 45.  Love them both very much.  The Kelly Depeche is perfect for carrying a Mac Book 13 inch and the Bolide is just a masterpiece in craftsmanship.  I don't log on here much, but you can stay in touch with me via Instagram @RezaKhan
> 
> View attachment 4779408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779409


That Bolide is truly gorgeous- enjoy!


----------



## Pegase

Reza Khan said:


> It has been years since I was on this site and thread, to my surprise I noticed it is still very active.  Anyway here are a few shots of some of my latest purchases from 2020.  My Kelly Depeche in Black Epson and my Bolide Chimeres Dragon 45.  Love them both very much.  The Kelly Depeche is perfect for carrying a Mac Book 13 inch and the Bolide is just a masterpiece in craftsmanship.  I don't log on here much, but you can stay in touch with me via Instagram @RezaKhan


I remember you and your posts, your pictures and cool styling are always impressive and inspiring!


----------



## Reza Khan

Pegase said:


> I remember you and your posts, your pictures and cool styling are always impressive and inspiring!


Thank you very much!


----------



## HEYNIXON

Thrilled to share my newest find from March, my Kelly Depeche 38 in Black Box Calf. So excited to eventually use it and travel, again. Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## nymeria

nxxnnn said:


> Thrilled to share my newest find from March, my Kelly Depeche 38 in Black Box Calf. So excited to eventually use it and travel, again. Stay safe and healthy!
> 
> View attachment 4787550
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787551


SO classy- just love it! Use it well


----------



## Reza Khan

nxxnnn said:


> Thrilled to share my newest find from March, my Kelly Depeche 38 in Black Box Calf. So excited to eventually use it and travel, again. Stay safe and healthy!
> 
> View attachment 4787550
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787551


Congrats, what a beautiful classic!


----------



## Reza Khan

Who else loves the Kelly Relax 50?  Here is a shot of mine in Biscuit Swift with Palladium Hardware, paired with my So Black Rodeo charm and the Clochette Narcisse in Black.  BTW I was shocked to see how much the So Black Rodeos are going for on the aftermarket, crazy. I love this bag, although I don't tend to use it as much as my other bags simply because the leather scares me each time I'm in a restaurant afraid the wait staff will drip some sort of liquid on it.  Has anyone had any experience with Swift leather and liquid stains?  MY S.A. in Paris told me that this summer/fall they are supposed to get a new version of the Kelly Relax for men, without the shoulder handle, I have yet to see it.  Has anyone seen this new version yet?


----------



## Reza Khan

nymeria said:


> That Bolide is truly gorgeous- enjoy!


Thank you, alas I've yet to take it out for a spin since I purchased it due to COVID-19.  Sigh... hope things improve soon so we can get out and about again here in California.


----------



## Reza Khan

chenkdon said:


> Put 2 rings on the side to make my depeche 25 a cross body bag...
> View attachment 4763462
> View attachment 4763463


What a great idea, what did you hook the strap to on the other end?


----------



## HEYNIXON

Reza Khan said:


> Who else loves the Kelly Relax 50?  Here is a shot of mine in Biscuit Swift with Palladium Hardware, paired with my So Black Rodeo charm and the Clochette Narcisse in Black.  BTW I was shocked to see how much the So Black Rodeos are going for on the aftermarket, crazy. I love this bag, although I don't tend to use it as much as my other bags simply because the leather scares me each time I'm in a restaurant afraid the wait staff will drip some sort of liquid on it.  Has anyone had any experience with Swift leather and liquid stains?  MY S.A. in Paris told me that this summer/fall they are supposed to get a new version of the Kelly Relax for men, without the shoulder handle, I have yet to see it.  Has anyone seen this new version yet?
> 
> View attachment 4787831



A Kelly Relax without the shoulder strap would be amazing! Keeping an eye out for it now...


----------



## Reza Khan

My HAC 40 grew wings.


----------



## diane278

Reza Khan said:


> My HAC 40 grew wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805602


I’ve never seen those before, but I’m intrigued......may I ask how you open your bag?


----------



## Reza Khan

diane278 said:


> I’ve never seen those before, but I’m intrigued......may I ask how you open your bag?


Very easily, the wings actually attached to the handles, so they don't interfere with the bag straps and opening at all.


----------



## diane278

I really like them.  FYI: if a gray haired lady approaches you and tries to grab them off your bag, it’s me.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to dinner with my B40 and newest addition - the adorable Rooroo in pain d’epice, bleu de Malte and rose azalee...


----------



## FreddieMac

So Black Kelly Dépêches for AW20


----------



## Yoshi1296

FreddieMac said:


> So Black Kelly Dépêches for AW20
> View attachment 4811697


this picture is just so perfect


----------



## navicular

Sharing my lucky find from Japan - a kelly depeche 38cm from 2005 in near mint condition. The leather is chamonix, a heritage calfskin often referred to as the matte version of boxcalf. It has long since been discontinued. I much prefer the sellier construction and overall aesthetic of this original compared to the newer 2019 version.

After receiving it, I sent it in for hermes spa at my home store and it returned in record time (5 weeks!) with the leather freshly nourished, the resin reglazed and the hardware resealed. I can now confirm that chamonix refurbishes *beautifully* and hermes did an amazing job blending the superficial scratches back into the patina:


----------



## FreddieMac

navicular said:


> Sharing my lucky find from Japan - a kelly depeche 38cm from 2005 in near mint condition. The leather is chamonix, a heritage calfskin often referred to as the matte version of boxcalf. It has long since been discontinued. I much prefer the sellier construction and overall aesthetic of this original compared to the newer 2019 version.
> 
> After receiving it, I sent it in for hermes spa at my home store and it returned in record time (5 weeks!) with the leather freshly nourished, the resin reglazed and the hardware resealed. I can now confirm that chamonix refurbishes *beautifully* and hermes did an amazing job blending the superficial scratches back into the patina:
> 
> View attachment 4814112
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814116



Really quite striking - congratulations!

I'm not super familiar with the original KD, do you mind showing an interior view and how it's configured with pockets etc? Thanks


----------



## Yoshi1296

navicular said:


> Sharing my lucky find from Japan - a kelly depeche 38cm from 2005 in near mint condition. The leather is chamonix, a heritage calfskin often referred to as the matte version of boxcalf. It has long since been discontinued. I much prefer the sellier construction and overall aesthetic of this original compared to the newer 2019 version.
> 
> After receiving it, I sent it in for hermes spa at my home store and it returned in record time (5 weeks!) with the leather freshly nourished, the resin reglazed and the hardware resealed. I can now confirm that chamonix refurbishes *beautifully* and hermes did an amazing job blending the superficial scratches back into the patina:
> 
> View attachment 4814112
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814116


this is an incredible find! Congrats!


----------



## nymeria

navicular said:


> Sharing my lucky find from Japan - a kelly depeche 38cm from 2005 in near mint condition. The leather is chamonix, a heritage calfskin often referred to as the matte version of boxcalf. It has long since been discontinued. I much prefer the sellier construction and overall aesthetic of this original compared to the newer 2019 version.
> 
> After receiving it, I sent it in for hermes spa at my home store and it returned in record time (5 weeks!) with the leather freshly nourished, the resin reglazed and the hardware resealed. I can now confirm that chamonix refurbishes *beautifully* and hermes did an amazing job blending the superficial scratches back into the patina:
> 
> View attachment 4814112
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814116


Truly gorgeous!


----------



## Liberté

FreddieMac said:


> Really quite striking - congratulations!
> 
> I'm not super familiar with the original KD, do you mind showing an interior view and how it's configured with pockets etc? Thanks


It's got three compartments, one's flat. This is my favorite H bag visually,  but it's not really that practical or modern, no easy access,  no outer pocket, no bandoulière. Hope this helps.


----------



## navicular

FreddieMac said:


> Really quite striking - congratulations!
> 
> I'm not super familiar with the original KD, do you mind showing an interior view and how it's configured with pockets etc? Thanks



thanks Freddie 
the interior organisation is the same as the sac a depeches - 2 gussets lined in suede, except for the back most and front panels which are lined in the same leather as the body of the bag. Unlike your SaD light (and the newer KD), there are no pockets or zipped compartments:


----------



## FreddieMac

Liberté said:


> It's got three compartments, one's flat. This is my favorite H bag visually,  but it's not really that practical or modern, no easy access,  no outer pocket, no bandoulière. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814576





navicular said:


> thanks Freddie
> the interior organisation is the same as the sac a depeches - 2 gussets lined in suede, except for the back most and front panels which are lined in the same leather as the body of the bag. Unlike your SaD light (and the newer KD), there are no pockets or zipped compartments:
> 
> View attachment 4814623
> 
> View attachment 4814624
> 
> View attachment 4814625



Thanks both, super useful, some real classic craftsmanship in these bags


----------



## TankerToad

Drake Isn't the Only Man Who Loves Birkins
					

The world’s most coveted handbag has become a new kind of menswear grail.




					www.gq.com


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

navicular said:


> Sharing my lucky find from Japan - a kelly depeche 38cm from 2005 in near mint condition. The leather is chamonix, a heritage calfskin often referred to as the matte version of boxcalf. It has long since been discontinued. I much prefer the sellier construction and overall aesthetic of this original compared to the newer 2019 version.
> 
> After receiving it, I sent it in for hermes spa at my home store and it returned in record time (5 weeks!) with the leather freshly nourished, the resin reglazed and the hardware resealed. I can now confirm that chamonix refurbishes *beautifully* and hermes did an amazing job blending the superficial scratches back into the patina:
> 
> View attachment 4814112
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814116



I don't smoke, but I need a whole carton of cigarettes after looking upon the gloriousness of this bag. My goodness....


----------



## Pegase

Reza Khan said:


> My HAC 40 grew wings.


WoW... this catapults things to a new dimension... !!! Can you buy this wings at H?


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## JeanGranger

Hi does anyone have Les Petits Chevaux card holder picture with cards in it please? I’d to get one but not very sure.


----------



## nymeria

JeanGranger said:


> Hi does anyone have Les Petits Chevaux card holder picture with cards in it please? I’d to get one but not very sure.


Here are a few fast shots. I keep my cards in the back slot- I don't use the center ones, but here are both. I also use this for my business cards or cards I need to keep separate. I use a calvi for all my regular cards. I find that these will not hold as many cc as a calvi, so that's why I use them as I do. I love these BTW ( and calvis!)


----------



## JeanGranger

nymeria said:


> Here are a few fast shots. I keep my cards in the back slot- I don't use the center ones, but here are both. I also use this for my business cards or cards I need to keep separate. I use a calvi for all my regular cards. I find that these will not hold as many cc as a calvi, so that's why I use them as I do. I love these BTW ( and calvis!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827386
> View attachment 4827387
> View attachment 4827388
> View attachment 4827389





			https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/hc-2-jpg.4827386/
		


Thank you very much for the pictures. This is the combination that I want but sold out in my country. Are there two or three slots?


----------



## nymeria

JeanGranger said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/hc-2-jpg.4827386/
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the pictures. This is the combination that I want but sold out in my country. Are there two or three slots?


There are a total of 3- 1 in the back ( same size as the card holder)  and then 2- 1 behind each horse. As I said, I use only the back for business cards or other cards I want as separate, but that’s just me. Good luck!


----------



## csetcos

Anyone seen any recent RTW in the stores for AW20?  Anything you all are excited about?


----------



## FreddieMac

csetcos said:


> Anyone seen any recent RTW in the stores for AW20?  Anything you all are excited about?



I've not seen any in the flesh yet, but I've been stalking the various country website and Europe and China seem to have the most stock up for viewing. I'm hoping to have a look in the flesh next week but so far it looks to be a nice classic collection, but quite understated. 

There was a casual autumn coat from the runway that caught my eye - I love the leather details on the sleeves - although it seems to have an odd double collar I need to try out and I'm also on the lookout for the big wooly zig-zag jumper, if it's not too oversized.

Have you got your eye on anything?


----------



## csetcos

FreddieMac said:


> I've not seen any in the flesh yet, but I've been stalking the various country website and Europe and China seem to have the most stock up for viewing. I'm hoping to have a look in the flesh next week but so far it looks to be a nice classic collection, but quite understated.
> 
> There was a casual autumn coat from the runway that caught my eye - I love the leather details on the sleeves - although it seems to have an odd double collar I need to try out and I'm also on the lookout for the big wooly zig-zag jumper, if it's not too oversized.
> 
> Have you got your eye on anything?
> 
> View attachment 4830995
> View attachment 4830994


OOOh- thanks so much for sharing these pics!  I love the second picture with the chevron-like piece.  Really graphic!  I will be going to an AW20 event in a few weeks and have seen very little on multiple country websites.  Hopefully I can try this piece!  Thanks, FreddieMac!!!


----------



## FreddieMac

csetcos said:


> OOOh- thanks so much for sharing these pics!  I love the second picture with the chevron-like piece.  Really graphic!  I will be going to an AW20 event in a few weeks and have seen very little on multiple country websites.  Hopefully I can try this piece!  Thanks, FreddieMac!!!



No problem! I’ve probably spent far too long poring over Vogue Runway studying the runway presentation (https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2020-menswear/hermes) but as we know, there’s always much more to discover with the full collection.

I look forward to seeing what you discover in a few weeks!


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

It has been awhile - hope everyone is well.
I have been using my H bridge card case (gold) as a “wallet” for my two Guernsey card cases (Bleu Paon and Bleu de Prusse) and Bastia coin purse (Rouge H).
I have done this before a long time ago - I think it is nice and actually convenient as I can decide to take as many or as little cards with me at a time...
H must have a magic combo of dimensions for they SLGs hahaha - if you are being creative - things seem to magically fit!


----------



## FreddieMac

@csetcos the French site has been updated with a lot of the looks for the season - unfortunately only item codes show up for items they have in-stock, but it's a great way to get a fuller look at the collection.






						Homme, Prêt-à-porter, Looks Automne/Hiver 2020
					

Homme, Prêt-à-porter, Looks Automne/Hiver 2020




					www.hermes.com


----------



## FreddieMac

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> It has been awhile - hope everyone is well.
> I have been using my H bridge card case (gold) as a “wallet” for my two Guernsey card cases (Bleu Paon and Bleu de Prusse) and Bastia coin purse (Rouge H).
> I have done this before a long time ago - I think it is nice and actually convenient as I can decide to take as many or as little cards with me at a time...
> H must have a magic combo of dimensions for they SLGs hahaha - if you are being creative - things seem to magically fit!
> View attachment 4833786
> View attachment 4833787



What a great 'makeshift' wallet! H SLG's really are a treat for the eyes.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Yes - they all just fit so well in the bridge card case!


----------



## csetcos

@FreddieMac thank you so much, dear sir!  Such a good preview.  I’m liking the shirts with the fabric ties at the top, some of the pants (I’ve never tried H pants before), some t-shirts, and a few sweaters.  Although honestly, I’d rather buy sweaters/jumpers from H Made to Measure as they are about the same price, but made to fit you!


----------



## Markymark7

Off to work


----------



## A.Ali

I am in love with my new wallet.


----------



## nymeria

A.Ali said:


> I am in love with my new wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840044


How could you NOT be?? It's gorgeous- wear it well


----------



## diane278

A.Ali said:


> I am in love with my new wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840044


Your wallet is gorgeous...but I’m in love with your watch! I haven’t worn a watch in decades but I’d wear yours in a heartbeat. I’m guessing you wouldn’t be interested in sharing custody of it with a crazy 70 y.o.woman....     Such is life....


----------



## phdstyleguy

Hi. Does anyone wear/have Izmir sandals in size 43?  Can you please let me know the entire length of the sandals?  I want to buy online, but am not sure about the size. Thank you so much.


----------



## surfer

Hello brain trust can I please ask if this depeche is still being offered in the boutique? Wanting to get it for my husband. Don’t like the new ones with weird shapes  thank you!!


----------



## JeanGranger

Hi I want to surprise DH with a Hermes belt. He wore denim size 34 with leather belt. Do you know which Hermes belt size should I get for him? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Cape Cod 32 reversible belt


----------



## Meta

surfer said:


> Hello brain trust can I please ask if this depeche is still being offered in the boutique? Wanting to get it for my husband. Don’t like the new ones with weird shapes  thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4852982
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852983
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852984


No, this Kelly Dépêche is no longer available to purchase off the shelf. It was available as SO previously but I'm not 100% sure if that's still the case for this coming round. There is however a newer Kelly Dépêche 36 that's available.


----------



## Flowerlily

Fall 2020 bag


----------



## Hat Trick

diane278 said:


> Your wallet is gorgeous...but I’m in love with your watch! I haven’t worn a watch in decades but I’d wear yours in a heartbeat. I’m guessing you wouldn’t be interested in sharing custody of it with a crazy 70 y.o.woman....     Such is life....



(I like it as well!)


----------



## christine728

JeanGranger said:


> Hi I want to surprise DH with a Hermes belt. He wore denim size 34 with leather belt. Do you know which Hermes belt size should I get for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852980
> View attachment 4852981
> 
> Cape Cod 32 reversible belt


hi, I am also looking to buy my DH a belt! did you end up getting this one ? I am torn between this style and the classic H one's. Did you also figure out the size you need ?


----------



## JeanGranger

christine728 said:


> hi, I am also looking to buy my DH a belt! did you end up getting this one ? I am torn between this style and the classic H one's. Did you also figure out the size you need ?


DH birthday is the end of next month. I decided not to surprise him. But for him to  try it on at the store would be better


----------



## qubed

Anyone here used the 4CC City card holder? I was wondering if that center spot could hold a couple folded US dollar bills.


----------



## nymeria

qubed said:


> Anyone here used the 4CC City card holder? I was wondering if that center spot could hold a couple folded US dollar bills.
> View attachment 4897915


And, as my son is hinting for one for the holidays, I'll piggyback on that one and add- any insight into how much larger the 8cc one actually is? Can't quite wrap our heads around the measurements stated on the site. 4 seems great, but would appreciate anyone's insights.


----------



## Meta

Sharing this Kelly Dèpêche 36 eye candy  courtesy of @Flowerlily from Hermes in Print.


----------



## FreddieMac

Meta said:


> Sharing this Kelly Dèpêche 36 eye candy  courtesy of @Flowerlily from Hermes in Print.



H matte exotics really are things of exquisite beauty. And that silken velvety feel to the touch. Heaven!


----------



## qubed

Last month, these alligator Kelly Depeches 25 were up for sale on the USA site for about a day, before either someone bought them or they took them down.


----------



## Flowerlily

Spring Summer 2021 RTW is online!


			https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/category/men/ready-wear/springsummer-collection/#||Category
		





			https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/la-danse-des-chevaux-crewneck-sweater-H157030HA2PME/
		





			https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/perspective-geometrique-polo-H157080HA2PLA/


----------



## FreddieMac

Flowerlily said:


> Spring Summer 2021 RTW is online!
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/category/men/ready-wear/springsummer-collection/#||Category
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919288
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/la-danse-des-chevaux-crewneck-sweater-H157030HA2PME/
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919289
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/perspective-geometrique-polo-H157080HA2PLA/



Thanks for sharing!

La Danse Des Chevaux is already a winning motif in my book


----------



## Mirkin_it

FreddieMac said:


> That IS crazy!
> 
> And we don't yet know what this bag is like on the inside i.e. leather lined with pockets etc, or fully canvas.


 
ive just been incredibly lucky to nab one today in London - crazy pricing. It’s canvas lined inside. Comes with the cup holder and matching card holder as well. I don’t think you’re really buying the cargo birkin for the materials but for the exclusivity of it . It’s incredibly light tho


----------



## Mirkin_it

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Has anybody on here actually purchased a cargo Birkin? I'm dying to see the specs/photos/etc. on this- I want one!


Hey just got it today - the biggest size they do is 35. It’s a lovely piece and really masculine. Love how light it is


----------



## FreddieMac

Mirkin_it said:


> ive just been incredibly lucky to nab one today in London - crazy pricing. It’s canvas lined inside. Comes with the cup holder and matching card holder as well. I don’t think you’re really buying the cargo birkin for the materials but for the exclusivity of it . It’s incredibly light tho



Congrats! I did see it in the NBS display case yesterday, didn’t dare ask to look as I didn’t need the temptation!

Be great to see some pictures!


----------



## FreddieMac

Mirkin_it said:


> Hey just got it today - the biggest size they do is 35. It’s a lovely piece and really masculine. Love how light it is



Sorry, our posts crossed! NBS had a Gold one on display, so I guess there was a healthy Christmas delivery!

It’s beautiful!

Any additional pockets on the inside to a regular 35?

PS there is a HAC version coming next season


----------



## Mirkin_it

FreddieMac said:


> Congrats! I did see it in the NBS display case yesterday, didn’t dare ask to look as I didn’t need the temptation!
> 
> Be great to see some pictures!


Great Xmas surprise by my SA. Thought will not get anything cool from Hermes during this period considering all the lockdowns. !


----------



## Mirkin_it

FreddieMac said:


> Sorry, our posts crossed! NBS had a Gold one on display, so I guess there was a healthy Christmas delivery!
> 
> It’s beautiful!
> 
> Any additional pockets on the inside to a regular 35?
> 
> PS there is a HAC version coming next season


No pockets or lining on the inside unfortunately. The coffee cup holder is cute but it’s rather flimsy, and was told that some people actually put take away coffee cups in it and it spilled all over. So pro tip is to just get a small flask if that need genuinely arises lol


----------



## cravin

nymeria said:


> And, as my son is hinting for one for the holidays, I'll piggyback on that one and add- any insight into how much larger the 8cc one actually is? Can't quite wrap our heads around the measurements stated on the site. 4 seems great, but would appreciate anyone's insights.



I use the 8 for daily use. I use the middle pocket to hold a few bills folded up for when I need cash. Here are a couple pictures comparing it to the wife’s calvi for size reference.





View attachment 4928378


View attachment 4928379


----------



## nymeria

Thanks so much. He's waffling between the 4cc and the 3- he loves the tri color 3 ( I'm just both thrilled and terrified that he loves and appreciates H. Not a good thing for a grad student!)


----------



## cravin

nymeria said:


> Thanks so much. He's waffling between the 4cc and the 3- he loves the tri color 3 ( I'm just both thrilled and terrified that he loves and appreciates H. Not a good thing for a grad student!)



the 8 is about twice as thick as the 4 since it has another 3 cc slots on the other side plus the pocket where I can carry the bills.  I also keep 6 cards in the slots and four cards in the top compartment, so I keep it relatively stuffed. I didn’t consider either the 3 or 4 as I have a Guernesey and think that it’s one of Hermes’ most beautiful designs, just doesn’t hold enough for me to use daily.


----------



## cravin

Oh, and be afraid.   Very very afraid. Though the prices of the goods should lead to him working harder in his degree and career to be able to afford them.


----------



## Meta

Mirkin_it said:


> ive just been incredibly lucky to nab one today in London - crazy pricing. It’s canvas lined inside. Comes with the cup holder and matching card holder as well. *I don’t think you’re really buying the cargo birkin for the materials but for the exclusivity of it . *It’s incredibly light tho


 on your Cargo Birkin! There's a lot of extra work involved with the Cargo Birkin, hence the price. The Swift leather trim all around, leather reinforced on each corner in addition to the pockets are all extra work in comparison to a regular leather Birkin. Enjoy the craftsmanship on your Cargo Birkin!


----------



## netinvader

hey, guys! I’m new to the forum —My name is G and I’d like to introduce my Birkin 25. She just came in on Thursday afternoon. My SA called and asked if I was sitting down 

Last picture shows her sitting next to my husbands bag “LAMBCHOPS” from Thom Browne. My bag remains nameless for the time being.


----------



## netinvader

I also picked this up a couple weeks ago. Funny enough it was a longer wait to get my Boucle Sellier than the Birkin. Needless to say, I’m happy af.


----------



## Mirkin_it

Meta said:


> on your Cargo Birkin! There's a lot of extra work involved with the Cargo Birkin, hence the price. The Swift leather trim all around, leather reinforced on each corner in addition to the pockets are all extra work in comparison to a regular leather Birkin. Enjoy the craftsmanship on your Cargo Birkin!


Thank you. It’s such an amazing bag and tons more practical.
Yea I find the pricing madness as I bought the Hac40 Limited edition from the Cosmos collection back in august and it costs the same as this cargo birkin. Pic attached for reference.  I rarely rarely use the hac because it’s literally like dragging a cow across town when I’m running errands in the city. So I’m hoping this cargo birkin will get much more use !


----------



## JWiseman

Mirkin_it said:


> Hey just got it today - the biggest size they do is 35. It’s a lovely piece and really masculine. Love how light it is



OOOHHHHHHH I love it! Congratulations! I am a 40cm fan but considering all the bells and whistles on this, I think 35 is perfection!


----------



## Mirkin_it

JWiseman said:


> OOOHHHHHHH I love it! Congratulations! I am a 40cm fan but considering all the bells and whistles on this, I think 35 is perfection!


thank you. yea I used to buy 40s. But the pockets adds bulk to it and its so so much lighter. Having the coffee cup holder is a good little gimmick. !


----------



## netinvader

Picked up a couple new twillies, a Barenia Calvo, Togo Ulysse and a mini Rodeo that my SA saved for me. Hoping I get another call before the end of the year for my second bag.

Still working on my Twilly tying game. Decided to go with the Twilly on the back handle to give a nice clean front presentation.


----------



## hikaruson

netinvader said:


> hey, guys! I’m new to the forum —My name is G and I’d like to introduce my Birkin 25. She just came in on Thursday afternoon. My SA called and asked if I was sitting down
> 
> Last picture shows her sitting next to my husbands bag “LAMBCHOPS” from Thom Browne. My bag remains nameless for the time being.
> 
> View attachment 4928826
> View attachment 4928827
> View attachment 4928828
> View attachment 4928829




perfect styling !! congrats


----------



## hikaruson

Mirkin_it said:


> Hey just got it today - the biggest size they do is 35. It’s a lovely piece and really masculine. Love how light it is


it's a must have for the boys !!!


----------



## Acehuche

Hello guys... happy and healthy new year... a bit late though.
I want to share my happiness as I finally get it...My local store did a fantastic job and made it possible after 3 months.. 
I received it the very last day of 2020. Any guesses? Best


----------



## qubed

Acehuche said:


> Hello guys... happy and healthy new year... a bit late though.
> I want to share my happiness as I finally get it...My local store did a fantastic job and made it possible after 3 months..
> I received it the very last day of 2020. Any guesses? Best








						Reveal Etiquette
					

I've noticed of late that there are many posters who start reveals with teaser headlines—something along the lines of "Absolutely Fantastic Reveal: You Won't Believe What I Got!!!"  They post a intro paragraph. Maybe there's a picture of a stack of Hermes boxes, too. Drum roll.... Then the...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Ulf

Acehuche said:


> Hello guys... happy and healthy new year... a bit late though.
> I want to share my happiness as I finally get it...My local store did a fantastic job and made it possible after 3 months..
> I received it the very last day of 2020. Any guesses? Best



Herbag in fuschia...?


----------



## Acehuche

Good evening everybody 
Sorry for my delay in posting but I have been quite busy due job commitments.  My new member in Hermès family: K40 Togo in Black PHW.
I am so


----------



## Acehuche

I think I made something wrong as I posted twice same pictures... Sorry.


----------



## Mirkin_it

Acehuche said:


> Good evening everybody
> Sorry for my delay in posting but I have been quite busy due job commitments.  My new member in Hermès family: K40 Togo in Black PHW.
> I am so


Amazing bag ! You should also take some pics of the bag in action.  

What are your thoughts about it?  Did you find it heavy ?


----------



## tsquared42

Mirkin_it said:


> Amazing bag ! You should also take some pics of the bag in action.
> 
> What are your thoughts about it?  Did you find it heavy ?


Yes, I've been trying to decide between a 40 and a 35, or even a 32. So some action photos and initial reactions would be great!


----------



## Mirkin_it

tsquared42 said:


> Yes, I've been trying to decide between a 40 and a 35, or even a 32. So some action photos and initial reactions would be great!


Exactly the same for me re deciding between 40, 35 and 32. I bought a herbag 39 as a trial to see if I like it (like a 'test' kelly bag). Obviously herbags are super light and pretty much indestructible. Not sure if the use of the bag is similar to kelly.  

Looking forward to some action shots to help us !


----------



## Acehuche

Hi guys. So far I haven’t used yet but  definitely when done I will take action pictures. What I can say in advance is that compared with HAC 40 is much more lighter... Also lighter than Steve and Jypsiere 34, which are heavier.. Anyway I will info u.


----------



## Markymark7

Acehuche said:


> Good evening everybody
> Sorry for my delay in posting but I have been quite busy due job commitments.  My new member in Hermès family: K40 Togo in Black PHW.
> I am so


Congratulations.


----------



## Acehuche

Markymark7 said:


> Congratulations.


Thank you


----------



## netinvader

Had a lovely rainy day in San Francisco yesterday, meet my new Swift Verso Mini Lindy 20 in Terre Battue and Sesame.


----------



## rajtheracer

netinvader said:


> Had a lovely rainy day in San Francisco yesterday, meet my new Swift Verso Mini Lindy 20 in Terre Battue and Sesame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973487



That looks amazing!! I’d love a Mini Lindy but I feel like the Palo Alto store makes it seem like its harder to come by since its a smaller boutique...and that my SA makes me feel like like me being a guy at 6ft shouldn’t be rocking a small bag Like Mini Lindy or Picotin 18...


----------



## netinvader

rajtheracer said:


> That looks amazing!! I’d love a Mini Lindy but I feel like the Palo Alto store makes it seem like its harder to come by since its a smaller boutique...and that my SA makes me feel like like me being a guy at 6ft shouldn’t be rocking a small bag Like Mini Lindy or Picotin 18...



Thanks so much! I’m in love.

Maybe switch over to the SF store? My SA is just fabulous, encouraging and never pushy. He helps me make smart decisions and is looking out for me. I didn’t even have this color on my list but he knew it would work well with my style and wardrobe.

Sounds like Palo Alto is different story!


----------



## netinvader

Hey, guys. Here’s the latest—



Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.

I still can’t believe it.


----------



## Mirkin_it

Wow that's an amazing bag !! Didn't know they do Touches with ostrich and alligator combo !


----------



## netinvader

Mirkin_it said:


> Wow that's an amazing bag !! Didn't know they do Touches with ostrich and alligator combo !


Thank you so much! Neither did I! No one at the store had ever seen this combination before.


----------



## sf_newyorker

netinvader said:


> Hey, guys. Here’s the latest—
> View attachment 4982606
> View attachment 4982607
> 
> Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> I still can’t believe it.


You look wonderfully giddy - I love! Congrats.


----------



## netinvader

sf_newyorker said:


> You look wonderfully giddy - I love! Congrats.


Thank you! I was beyond giddy, my face still hurts from smiling too much.


----------



## Yoshi1296

netinvader said:


> Hey, guys. Here’s the latest—
> View attachment 4982606
> View attachment 4982607
> 
> Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> I still can’t believe it.



Congrats! You and the bag look fab!


----------



## netinvader

Yoshi1296 said:


> Congrats! You and the bag look fab!


Thanks so much!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

netinvader said:


> Hey, guys. Here’s the latest—
> View attachment 4982606
> View attachment 4982607
> 
> Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> I still can’t believe it.


OMG ! how lucky of you to be offered this one !! Congrats !!!!


----------



## tking03

got the hermes itch, it had been about a year and picked up an evelyne iii 40 in etoupe and a clic 12 in bleu electrique, love them both

delivered to my office, will bring them home one at a time so my husband has time to process which has become customary with all H deliveries


----------



## Perja

tking03 said:


> got the hermes itch, it had been about a year and picked up an evelyne iii 40 in etoupe and a clic 12 in bleu electrique, love them both
> 
> delivered to my office, will bring them home one at a time so my husband has time to process which has become customary with all H deliveries
> 
> View attachment 4987220
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987222


Our wallets are Blue(s) Brothers! I love Bleu electrique chèvre (but went with Encre) for the Clic 12. Congratulations, and I am totally the same. My office is filled with orange boxes


----------



## Christofle

netinvader said:


> Hey, guys. Here’s the latest—
> View attachment 4982606
> View attachment 4982607
> 
> Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> I still can’t believe it.



Best looking H bag I’ve seen to date ! Absolutely stunning


----------



## fatcat2523

Bringing out in-the-loop belt bag out today


----------



## JWiseman

tking03 said:


> got the hermes itch, it had been about a year and picked up an evelyne iii 40 in etoupe and a clic 12 in bleu electrique, love them both
> 
> delivered to my office, will bring them home one at a time so my husband has time to process which has become customary with all H deliveries
> 
> View attachment 4987220
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987222



Congratulations!!! And it's nice to see the Evelyne 40/TGM is still out there. I have a GM and have always wanted to add a TGM!


----------



## tking03

JWiseman said:


> Congratulations!!! And it's nice to see the Evelyne 40/TGM is still out there. I have a GM and have always wanted to add a TGM!


Thanks! It works for me because I’m pretty tall. I have not tried the gm size but would probably be want the sellier version if I went smaller. I had a hac in box calf and still regret selling it. Loved the rigid structure. Also love my floppy ones, just not as much.


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> Hey, guys. Here’s the latest—
> View attachment 4982606
> View attachment 4982607
> 
> Birkin 30 touch made with Alligator and Ostrich in Violine/Cassis. Lined with chèvre and topped off with PHW.
> 
> I still can’t believe it.


Thud.  Me fainting from such utter gorgeousness!  Congratulations!  This is a one of kind (or close) I’m betting, and so happy you got it!  If I had the chance, I would take that beauty in a heartbeat. Gorgeous purples, skins, phw - no wonder you look ecstatic!!! This bag is truly a stunning work of art and you wear it well. Enjoy!!   And thanks for sharing!


----------



## netinvader

DrTr said:


> Thud.  Me fainting from such utter gorgeousness!  Congratulations!  This is a one of kind (or close) I’m betting, and so happy you got it!  If I had the chance, I would take that beauty in a heartbeat. Gorgeous purples, skins, phw - no wonder you look ecstatic!!! This bag is truly a stunning work of art and you wear it well. Enjoy!!   And thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much for your kind words. I’m still so giddy each time I take her out


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words. I’m still so giddy each time I take her out


I bet!! And I bet you will be giddy for a long time to come!  She truly is a stunner. It’s so nice to see how much you love H - it’s quite a slippery slope isn’t it. Enjoy and congrats again! 
PS will you let your husband “borrow it”?


----------



## netinvader

DrTr said:


> I bet!! And I bet you will be giddy for a long time to come!  She truly is a stunner. It’s so nice to see how much you love H - it’s quite a slippery slope isn’t it. Enjoy and congrats again!
> PS will you let your husband “borrow it”?


Slipperiest slope I’ve ever slid down... but what a ride! Ha.

I have to say that Ryan at the SF store has been such an amazing guide in helping me navigate everything that Hermès has to offer —things I could only ever dream about...like this bag! Good people bring good energy, which I think always helps any situation.

In regards to my husband borrowing the bag...Whilst he technically could, he probably would never ask in fear of damaging it somehow. He’s affected by clumsiness and my possessions seem to be magnets for it. It’s best if we each have our own set of bags, LOL.


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> Slipperiest slope I’ve ever slid down... but what a ride! Ha.
> 
> I have to say that Ryan at the SF store has been such an amazing guide in helping me navigate everything that Hermès has to offer —things I could only ever dream about...like this bag! Good people bring good energy, which I think always helps any situation.
> 
> In regards to my husband borrowing the bag...Whilst he technically could, he probably would never ask in fear of damaging it somehow. He’s affected by clumsiness and my possessions seem to be magnets for it. It’s best if we each have our own set of bags, LOL.


How nice to have such a wonderful SA. You seem very kind - indeed good people do bring good energy. We could use more of that in the world! And it sounds like it’s great you each have your own set of bags - and I don’t blame him! I wouldn’t want to damage that beauty either! But I’m sure he enjoys seeing it and your joy in having it. Best to you - that bag I’m sure made it better as you are on cloud 9!


----------



## netinvader

I took my mini Lindy (named Mindy) out for a ride. The weather is getting warmer in the Bay Area and I’ve declared shorts season open!


----------



## roy40

*Love this!*! I had a Evelyne TGM in Etain and was complemented on it ALL the time from people in and out of the know.  It's such a practical bag. I actually bought a Gold TGM this past summer and haven't had a chance to wear it. 





tking03 said:


> got the hermes itch, it had been about a year and picked up an evelyne iii 40 in etoupe and a clic 12 in bleu electrique, love them both
> 
> delivered to my office, will bring them home one at a time so my husband has time to process which has become customary with all H deliveries
> 
> View attachment 4987220
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987222


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> I took my mini Lindy (named Mindy) out for a ride. The weather is getting warmer in the Bay Area and I’ve declared shorts season open!
> View attachment 5001824


Love Mindy (and Queen Elizabeth of course!!). You look great - we are all ready for shorts season in the US!


----------



## Yoshi1296

netinvader said:


> I took my mini Lindy (named Mindy) out for a ride. The weather is getting warmer in the Bay Area and I’ve declared shorts season open!
> View attachment 5001824


Love your look!! I want a mini Lindy so bad.

Also, who is that artwork from on your wall behind you? I really like it, I'm asking because I'm redesigning my bedroom and I'm looking for artwork to put up. Hope you don't mind me asking!


----------



## netinvader

Yoshi1296 said:


> Love your look!! I want a mini Lindy so bad.
> 
> Also, who is that artwork from on your wall behind you? I really like it, I'm asking because I'm redesigning my bedroom and I'm looking for artwork to put up. Hope you don't mind me asking!



Thank you so much!

I don’t mind at all, I’m flattered. He’s one of my favorite artists, his name is Thierry Noir —he’s well known for his murals on the East Side Gallery in Berlin. He sometimes sells some work on his website, check it out when you can.


----------



## Yoshi1296

netinvader said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I don’t mind at all, I’m flattered. He’s one of my favorite artists, his name is Thierry Noir —he’s well known for his murals on the East Side Gallery in Berlin. He sometimes sells some work on his website, check it out when you can.


Thank you so much!! He doesn't have anything available now but will keep my eye out!


----------



## netinvader

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thank you so much!! He doesn't have anything available now but will keep my eye out!


Good luck, check his Instagram since sometimes has info on stuff that’s about to go on sale.


----------



## Yoshi1296

netinvader said:


> Good luck, check his Instagram since sometimes has info on stuff that’s about to go on sale.



Will do, thanks!!!


----------



## netinvader

I went in for an Evelyn mini and came out with a Picotin 18 in Gold with GHW. I never saw myself in a Picotin but I ended up loving the color and gold hardware. She a classy bish.


----------



## garçon_H

I'm 5'10, just for reference.


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> I went in for an Evelyn mini and came out with a Picotin 18 in Gold with GHW. I never saw myself in a Picotin but I ended up loving the color and gold hardware. She a classy bish.
> 
> View attachment 5021138
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021139


Love it - she is classy and looks great on you!


garçon_H said:


> I'm 5'10, just for reference.
> 
> View attachment 5021368


you look very nice, and love your beautiful B (and giggle  at your bag charm   )


----------



## ialberto22

netinvader said:


> I took my mini Lindy (named Mindy) out for a ride. The weather is getting warmer in the Bay Area and I’ve declared shorts season open!
> View attachment 5001824


Such a good take on the Lindy!!!!


----------



## GreggyG

Sharing with you all my new (to me) HAC 50 in Black Ardennes and GHW.


I bought this piece pre-loved at a very very competitive price and in very good condition. I haven’t seen a deal this good in the grey market. I’m still contemplating on whether to use the clochette and oversized lock it came with or this On the Loop GM Phone Case as a charm.

But I’m not sure about the weight and how soft the leather is. It’s already half full of clothes for an upcoming beach trip and the bag still won’t hold its shape and the heavy lock isn’t helping keep it upright. I might be able to fill it up some more and hope the weight won’t be too heavy as a carry on luggage for a domestic flight.


----------



## netinvader

GreggyG said:


> Sharing with you all my new (to me) HAC 50 in Black Ardennes and GHW.
> 
> 
> I bought this piece pre-loved at a very very competitive price and in very good condition. I haven’t seen a deal this good in the grey market. I’m still contemplating on whether to use the clochette and oversized lock it came with or this On the Loop GM Phone Case as a charm.
> 
> But I’m not sure about the weight and how soft the leather is. It’s already half full of clothes for an upcoming beach trip and the bag still won’t hold its shape and the heavy lock isn’t helping keep it upright. I might be able to fill it up some more and hope the weight won’t be too heavy as a carry on luggage for a domestic flight.
> 
> View attachment 5030248


That looks like a stunning floppy HAC50! The massive hardware is probably my favorite detail.

I think that hanging the clochette and heavy lock would be a really nice touch. While the phone case is really fun by itself, I feel it may look a tad out of place but obviously do whatever makes you happy! You can’t go wrong with such a beautiful bag like this.

Congratulations! This looks like a perfect travel bag.


----------



## WhiteBus

That's a really nice bag; just accept that it is going to be soft - if it 'kept its shape' it would look huge.
The leather looks to be in good condition- and that is what you want.
It depends on your style, but for my taste, I would loose that charm. Unless you need to lock it, leave the padlock st home, but use the clochette if you feel the need for decoration.


----------



## GreggyG

You guys are right. The Phone Case doesn’t match at all and the lock and clochette is back on the bag.

I have also polished out the metal pieces because it was heavily tarnished and reconditioned the leather.


----------



## nymeria

Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Pegase

GreggyG said:


> Sharing with you all my new (to me) HAC 50 in Black Ardennes and GHW.
> 
> 
> I bought this piece pre-loved at a very very competitive price and in very good condition. I haven’t seen a deal this good in the grey market. I’m still contemplating on whether to use the clochette and oversized lock it came with or this On the Loop GM Phone Case as a charm.
> 
> But I’m not sure about the weight and how soft the leather is. It’s already half full of clothes for an upcoming beach trip and the bag still won’t hold its shape and the heavy lock isn’t helping keep it upright. I might be able to fill it up some more and hope the weight won’t be too heavy as a carry on luggage for a domestic


Major congrats! It’s beautiful...


----------



## netinvader

GreggyG said:


> You guys are right. The Phone Case doesn’t match at all and the lock and clochette is back on the bag.
> 
> I have also polished out the metal pieces because it was heavily tarnished and reconditioned the leather.



Looks quite handsome now! Good move on adding back the lock and clochette.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

GreggyG said:


> You guys are right. The Phone Case doesn’t match at all and the lock and clochette is back on the bag.
> 
> I have also polished out the metal pieces because it was heavily tarnished and reconditioned the leather.


What a delicious bag!!!!


----------



## netinvader

Here’s my “French man living in Berlin but happens to be on holiday in San Francisco look” featuring a Plume 32 in the rare Rouge H Dwich evercalf leather.

For the record: I’m not French, I don’t live in Berlin and sadly I’m not on holiday but I do live in SF.


----------



## Nerja

netinvader said:


> View attachment 5036275
> 
> 
> Here’s my “French man living in Berlin but happens to be on holiday in San Francisco look” featuring a Plume 32 in the rare Rouge H Dwich evercalf leather.
> 
> For the record: I’m not French, I don’t live in Berlin and sadly I’m not on holiday but I do live in SF.


Wow!  That is one stunning bag!  And you rock it!


----------



## Yoshi1296

netinvader said:


> View attachment 5036275
> 
> 
> Here’s my “French man living in Berlin but happens to be on holiday in San Francisco look” featuring a Plume 32 in the rare Rouge H Dwich evercalf leather.
> 
> For the record: I’m not French, I don’t live in Berlin and sadly I’m not on holiday but I do live in SF.



Looking fab! Are they bringing the waffle leather back?


----------



## netinvader

Yoshi1296 said:


> Looking fab! Are they bringing the waffle leather back?



Thank you!

I doubt Hermès is bringing it back but I surely am!


----------



## 880

netinvader said:


> View attachment 5036275
> 
> 
> Here’s my “French man living in Berlin but happens to be on holiday in San Francisco look” featuring a Plume 32 in the rare Rouge H Dwich evercalf leather.
> 
> For the record: I’m not French, I don’t live in Berlin and sadly I’m not on holiday but I do live in SF.


You nailed it! Love how you put things together! Fabulous!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

GreggyG said:


> You guys are right. The Phone Case doesn’t match at all and the lock and clochette is back on the bag.
> 
> I have also polished out the metal pieces because it was heavily tarnished and reconditioned the leather.


the  dream! I wish I could find one like this in 'my size'


----------



## FreddieMac

The new for SS21 Sac a Depeches 29 messenger bag is starting to show up online, with a Bleu Nuit Togo on the Chinese site. Measuring L29 x H23.5 x D4.5 cm, the strap is apparently removable allowing the bag to be used as a clutch.


----------



## duggi84

FreddieMac said:


> The new for SS21 Sac a Depeches 29 messenger bag is starting to show up online, with a Bleu Nuit Togo on the Chinese site. Measuring L29 x H23.5 x D4.5 cm, the strap is apparently removable allowing the bag to be used as a clutch.
> 
> View attachment 5041523
> View attachment 5041524
> View attachment 5041525
> View attachment 5041527



I like the clasp/lock on these, but I'm afraid I'd break that hinge eventually, even if it is robust =(


----------



## FreddieMac

duggi84 said:


> I like the clasp/lock on these, but I'm afraid I'd break that hinge eventually, even if it is robust =(



They've been making them since 1928, which suggests it should be pretty hard wearing  For what it's worth, I find the lock on my full-size SaD Light to be absolutely rock solid - the main clasp feels substantial and there is no give in the hinge. The big risk is opening carelessly and bashing the lock release into the leather behind, which is why you often see older models with a tell-tale dome recess!


----------



## duggi84

FreddieMac said:


> They've been making them since 1928, which suggests it should be pretty hard wearing  For what it's worth, I find the lock on my full-size SaD Light to be absolutely rock solid - the main clasp feels substantial and there is no give in the hinge. The big risk is opening carelessly and bashing the lock release into the leather behind, which is why you often see older models with a tell-tale dome recess!



That's great to know!  I've seen this and similar clasps on new and vintage H bags and love them, but my fear of breaking them usually makes me write them off...this feedback is great.  Thank you =)


----------



## netinvader

duggi84 said:


> I like the clasp/lock on these, but I'm afraid I'd break that hinge eventually, even if it is robust =(


For the most part, everything at Hermès can be fixed or replaced though...


----------



## etoile de mer

FreddieMac said:


> The new for SS21 Sac a Depeches 29 messenger bag is starting to show up online, with a Bleu Nuit Togo on the Chinese site. Measuring L29 x H23.5 x D4.5 cm, the strap is apparently removable allowing the bag to be used as a clutch.
> 
> View attachment 5041523
> View attachment 5041524
> View attachment 5041525
> View attachment 5041527



Beautiful, I love the clean simple design! If it would work for me cross body, I'd definitely consider buying. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## victoroliveira




----------



## Sydny2

victoroliveira said:


> View attachment 5046040


What size is your Kelly? Looks amazing on you!


----------



## victoroliveira

Sydny2 said:


> What size is your Kelly? Looks amazing on you!


thank you! It’s a 32. I was very on the fence about this size. I must confess that sometimes feels small, but I’m in love! I always thought the 35 would be the best for me.


----------



## Sydny2

victoroliveira said:


> thank you! It’s a 32. I was very on the fence about this size. I must confess that sometimes feels small, but I’m in love! I always thought the 35 would be the best for me.


Yea I have an eye on K35 also!


----------



## psoucsd

victoroliveira said:


> thank you! It’s a 32. I was very on the fence about this size. I must confess that sometimes feels small, but I’m in love! I always thought the 35 would be the best for me.


I think the 32 looks perfectly proportioned to you.  Do you use it top handle only or do you also use the shoulder strap?  I’ve had to purchase a longer strap to be able to use it my preferred way as a crossbody.


----------



## victoroliveira

psoucsd said:


> I think the 32 looks perfectly proportioned to you.  Do you use it top handle only or do you also use the shoulder strap?  I’ve had to purchase a longer strap to be able to use it my preferred way as a crossbody.


Thank you!
Always with the strap. It was only for the picture ♥️
Me too! I’m actually waiting for a longer strap in canvas, I think it’s more casual and it’s better for wearing it crossbody.


----------



## WhiteBus

I hope you at least close it on the turnlock to reduce the strain with it hanging open, hiwever stylish it might appear


----------



## victoroliveira

WhiteBus said:


> I hope you at least close it on the turnlock to reduce the strain with it hanging open, hiwever stylish it might appear


I do. I can't go out with my bag open like that here, lol.


----------



## netinvader

Finally took out my Sac Mangeoire Play for a spin.

I’ve named him Maurice —we enjoy long walks at Hermès, glasses of red red wine and lucky strike cigarettes from Japan.


----------



## duggi84

I wasn't there with him ^    (jk I was)  Was loving my Dwich Casa Sac & matching bracelet today.


----------



## duggi84

New Twilly, love the colors.


----------



## Banthrews

duggi84 said:


> I wasn't there with him ^    (jk I was)  Was loving my Dwich Casa Sac & matching bracelet today.
> 
> View attachment 5049323


Love the friendship/relationship/whatev forged in H. I tend to fly solo, with my boyfriend preferring to stay home (or at Barnes & Noble).


----------



## duggi84

Banthrews said:


> Love the friendship/relationship/whatev forged in H. I tend to fly solo, with my boyfriend preferring to stay home (or at Barnes & Noble).



Truthfully I could have easily slipped into that role, as we don't usually shop together a lot.  I'm glad he brought me along though, it's been a lot of unexpected fun for both of us 

Who knows, one day the boyfriend may roll in with you and accidentally fall into the pool...it's quite easy


----------



## jojoba25

victoroliveira said:


> thank you! It’s a 32. I was very on the fence about this size. I must confess that sometimes feels small, but I’m in love! I always thought the 35 would be the best for me.



Spot on! I'm having the same dilemma right now on which size to get. I imagine the 32 would look nicer when worn crossbody (at least on my body frame) but as a top handle i feel the 35 look better. May i ask how tall are you? seeing how you rock the 32 i'm leaning towards the 32 now


----------



## victoroliveira

jojoba25 said:


> Spot on! I'm having the same dilemma right now on which size to get. I imagine the 32 would look nicer when worn crossbody (at least on my body frame) but as a top handle i feel the 35 look better. May i ask how tall are you? seeing how you rock the 32 i'm leaning towards the 32 now


Hey! I'm 5.5. 
I do agree with you, I think the 32 is perfect for crossbody. Which is my favorite way to wear my bags
I was really trying buy a 35, but here in my local store it's very rare, tried preloved, but they wasn't in the best condition.. the 32 started to grow on me, and after all, was a very good choice!


----------



## iamberrytastic

victoroliveira said:


> Hey! I'm 5.5.
> I do agree with you, I think the 32 is perfect for crossbody. Which is my favorite way to wear my bags
> I was really trying buy a 35, but here in my local store it's very rare, tried preloved, but they wasn't in the best condition.. the 32 started to grow on me, and after all, was a very good choice!



I think the 32 looks perfect on you. 35 in retourne looks like a giant briefcase.


----------



## LVinCali

netinvader said:


> Here’s my “French man living in Berlin but happens to be on holiday in San Francisco look” featuring a Plume 32 in the rare Rouge H Dwich evercalf leather.
> 
> For the record: I’m not French, I don’t live in Berlin and sadly I’m not on holiday but I do live in SF.



I am not French, but I do live in Berlin and used to live in San Francisco and you nailed it!  

You make me miss SF.

You are a somewhat new member relatively speaking (where were you all these years?!?!), but you have really brought a breath of fresh air to this forum!  I always enjoy your posts.

It was your touch Birkin that made me going from EW to LOVE of exotics.  How do you not carry that everyday?


----------



## Perja

LVinCali said:


> You are a somewhat new member relatively speaking (where were you all these years?!?!), but you have really brought a breath of fresh air to this forum!  I always enjoy your posts.


I second that! Well said @LVinCali


----------



## JY1217

fell in love with the H horse t shirt and SA brought out the matching Halzan 31 in deep blue! I’m glad I have them now!


----------



## Perja

JY1217 said:


> fell in love with the H horse t shirt and SA brought out the matching Halzan 31 in deep blue! I’m glad I have them now!
> 
> View attachment 5059133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059135



Great pairing! T-shirt texture is amazing and they’re just gorgeous for a faux-casual everyday look.


----------



## Liberté

JY1217 said:


> fell in love with the H horse t shirt and SA brought out the matching Halzan 31 in deep blue! I’m glad I have them now!
> 
> View attachment 5059133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059135


Love the colors, what a great match!


----------



## netinvader

LVinCali said:


> I am not French, but I do live in Berlin and used to live in San Francisco and you nailed it!
> 
> You make me miss SF.
> 
> You are a somewhat new member relatively speaking (where were you all these years?!?!), but you have really brought a breath of fresh air to this forum!  I always enjoy your posts.
> 
> It was your touch Birkin that made me going from EW to LOVE of exotics.  How do you not carry that everyday?



Wow! Thank you for those incredibly kind and thoughtful words. I almost don’t know what to say other than I’m really glad you’re enjoying my contributions to the forum! You’re all pretty wonderful too and everyone here has made me feel quite welcome. I guess it goes both ways! 

In regards to my Kween, my first exotic —it’s really hard not to give her preferential treatment to be honest. But I must remain faithful to all my other wonderful bags and make sure everyone gets a turn to shine. Plus weather, wardrobe and destination always play a huge role for something like this. Wouldn’t wanna get caught in the Tenderloin strutting my stuff with my Queen in my hand...


----------



## netinvader

In other news... had a fabulous day out shopping with the girls yesterday. Since my Birkin 42 JPG II in Iris Togo came back from the spa, I figured it’d a great opportunity to take him out.

His name is Jean Paul Gaultier, he loves being the biggest Birkin in the room and we enjoy having a cigarette or two on Maiden Lane before and after a shopping spree at Hermés.



Mindy had to photobomb... ugh always trying to steal the spotlight. Such a bish.


----------



## netinvader

JY1217 said:


> fell in love with the H horse t shirt and SA brought out the matching Halzan 31 in deep blue! I’m glad I have them now!
> 
> View attachment 5059133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059135


I’m adding this color to my wishlist. It’s a lovely blue, congrats!

That shirt really shines in person, I got a chance to see it in the store and it looks quite rad.


----------



## JY1217

netinvader said:


> I’m adding this color to my wishlist. It’s a lovely blue, congrats!
> 
> That shirt really shines in person, I got a chance to see it in the store and it looks quite rad.


thanks ! As every color Hermès makes, this deep blue looks better in real!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

netinvader said:


> In other news... had a fabulous day out shopping with the girls yesterday. Since my Birkin 42 JPG II in Iris Togo came back from the spa, I figured it’d a great opportunity to take him out.
> 
> His name is Jean Paul Gaultier, he loves being the biggest Birkin in the room and we enjoy having a cigarette or two on Maiden Lane before and after a shopping spree at Hermés.
> View attachment 5059217
> View attachment 5059220
> 
> Mindy had to photobomb... ugh always trying to steal the spotlight. Such a bish.


Oh WOWZA! i love your JPG..what colour is he? (too bright to be raisin..Iris?) How do you find the bag to carry?
I've been tempted by the idea but I wonder if `it'll be a faff to get in and out of as its too shallow to wear open.
Btw..Is the Tenderloin STILL bad? I used to spend a lot of time in SF in the 90's I remember it was something of a no-go area then.
Really sketchy!


----------



## netinvader

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Oh WOWZA! i love your JPG..what colour is he? (too bright to be raisin..Iris?) How do you find the bag to carry?
> I've been tempted by the idea but I wonder if `it'll be a faff to get in and out of as its too shallow to wear open.
> Btw..Is the Tenderloin STILL bad? I used to spend a lot of time in SF in the 90's I remember it was something of a no-go area then.
> Really sketchy!



He’s Iris! Such a beautiful and dynamic color —more on the cooler side than the warmer Cassis and Violine on my B30 Touch.
I wear him closed most of the time but once I start loading stuff in —I stick to leaving him open. He’s so slouchy and floopy that it’s super easy to get in and out. It’s a very under appreciated bag... I absolutely love it and will probably buy a JPG I in Clemence... heavier and chunkier hardware but I think it’s totally worth it.

I usually either pick the bag first and build my outfit around that or the other way around.
Since I usually need a jacket in SF, the JPG is perfect to carry that around in case I need it. We all know how SF weather can change from super sunny to holy #### I’m freezing.

The tenderloin has only gotten worse, it was OK for a tiny bit and then COVID struck and it’s worse than ever. I don’t even like to drive through there anymore.


----------



## Liberté

netinvader said:


> I’m adding this color to my wishlist. It’s a lovely blue, congrats!
> 
> That shirt really shines in person, I got a chance to see it in the store and it looks quite rad.


Is this the "marine" color on the web page? It looks a lot nicer in the photos here if it's the same. Stores are closed here, considering sending a pic of this in case they have this or one of the sweaters, but it's better to get the color right since it's a hassle to exchange and the entire buying process now. Stock is usually very low and random so probably they don't.


----------



## duggi84

Paired my Lagon Frontaux Losange with my Rose Azalee Toolbox 20 today for a walk with the dog.  Was also wearing my Palladium Toolbox Cuff (and a vintage H ring on my other pinky, not photographed).


----------



## duggi84

Our SA took a few photos from the flower event recently and sent them over to us yesterday.  I thought I'd share one here of both @netinvader and me:


----------



## DoctorVuitton

I never thought that I would be loving the *Hermes Fourre Tout* style, I have 3 in the MM size and I've always been wanting the GM but I am not sure how big it would be for me. Though a canvas bag, it is not cheap nor easy to find (especially the GM).

Good thing I found the HFT GM, in a price that I can't say NO to. I would say it is a perfect size for a weekend or work bag if you have alot of things to bring!


----------



## duggi84

Walked past a dark window, snapped a pic.


----------



## sf_newyorker

duggi84 said:


> Walked past a dark window, snapped a pic.
> 
> View attachment 5086255


You’re a short distance from my alma mater - Lowell HS!


----------



## urbanextant

First post here, please be kind 

I have been a long time Hermès collector, and am currently in the market for a 37cm Jypsiere. I came upon one lightly preloved, which gives me pause, as I've never purchased anything Hermès from anywhere but my local shop, but this seems authentic with box, dust cloth, receipt, etc.. That aside, I am posting about the color, bougainvillea..... is this a color one would consider too flamboyant for a man? I am a gay man, my wardrobe consist of many shades of blues, pinks/corals/muted brick colors, yellows, etc.. My husband hates the color, to be honest, but I am drawn to this bag in it, due to its flashiness, and uniqueness. What do others think? Are there others here who where Hermès Bougainvillea?  Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## duggi84

urbanextant said:


> First post here, please be kind
> 
> I have been a long time Hermès collector, and am currently in the market for a 37cm Jypsiere. I came upon one lightly preloved, which gives me pause, as I've never purchased anything Hermès from anywhere but my local shop, but this seems authentic with box, dust cloth, receipt, etc.. That aside, I am posting about the color, bougainvillea..... is this a color one would consider too flamboyant for a man? I am a gay man, my wardrobe consist of many shades of blues, pinks/corals/muted brick colors, yellows, etc.. My husband hates the color, to be honest, but I am drawn to this bag in it, due to its flashiness, and uniqueness. What do others think? Are there others here who where Hermès Bougainvillea?  Thanks in advance for any replies.



If you like the color, you should absolutely not be worried about what others think, or what might seem "too flamboyant" for a man.  My daily bag is Rose Azalee, which isn't quite as loud as Boigainvillea, but it's still a bright pink and I've never struggled to tune the "masculinity of my look" in either direction (more masculine or more feminine) with it.  I would note that the larger the bag, the more impact it's color has on your look, but if you're drawn to it and already have a lot of options in your wardrobe to play with, you'll be fine.  And if your husband doesn't like it, it's totally ok, he doesn't have to wear it...and I'm sure he married you for who you are


----------



## WhiteBus

urbanextant said:


> First post here, please be kind
> 
> I have been a long time Hermès collector, and am currently in the market for a 37cm Jypsiere. I came upon one lightly preloved, which gives me pause, as I've never purchased anything Hermès from anywhere but my local shop, but this seems authentic with box, dust cloth, receipt, etc.. That aside, I am posting about the color, bougainvillea..... is this a color one would consider too flamboyant for a man? I am a gay man, my wardrobe consist of many shades of blues, pinks/corals/muted brick colors, yellows, etc.. My husband hates the color, to be honest, but I am drawn to this bag in it, due to its flashiness, and uniqueness. What do others think? Are there others here who where Hermès Bougainvillea?  Thanks in advance for any replies.




You have expressed at least three reasons why you have not snapped it up.
Whatever others think, I believe that you know deep down what you really feel about those issues.
All of them suggest to me that it is not the bag for you today.
Ask yourself, if you left it for a few weeks to think about it and returned to the shop to discover that it had been sold, how would you feel? Would it confirm that it was a colour that you really wanted? Or would it be a sense of relief that the decision was made for you?

1 There is the authenticity concern - get a reliable authentication
2 There is the flamboyancy concern - once you have moved away from neutrals to colours,
   you have passed the point if no return.  I don't see where your sexual proclivity is relevant.
3 The opinion of your husband - if you choose to get married I think you should respect the opinion of
   your spouse. That does not mean that either of you should be controlled or intimidated.
   'respect' meaning having consideration for the thoughts, feelings or opinions of the other
   What did you mean by 'hate'? Dislike or abhor?


----------



## urbanextant

WhiteBus said:


> You have expressed at least three reasons why you have not snapped it up.
> Whatever others think, I believe that you know deep down what you really feel about those issues.
> All of them suggest to me that it is not the bag for you today.
> Ask yourself, if you left it for a few weeks to think about it and returned to the shop to discover that it had been sold, how would you feel? Would it confirm that it was a colour that you really wanted? Or would it be a sense of relief that the decision was made for you?
> 
> 1 There is the authenticity concern - get a reliable authentication
> 2 There is the flamboyancy concern - once you have moved away from neutrals to colours,
> you have passed the point if no return.  I don't see where your sexual proclivity is relevant.
> 3 The opinion of your husband - if you choose to get married I think you should respect the opinion of
> your spouse. That does not mean that either of you should be controlled or intimidated.
> 'respect' meaning having consideration for the thoughts, feelings or opinions of the other
> What did you mean by 'hate'? Dislike or abhor?


There is a flamboyancy concern, and I raised being gay, because it might help explain my gravitation towards exuberant colors such as this is. My main, everyday bag at the moment is a Cityslide Messenger Bag in Colvert. While not bougainvillea level bright, it is a brighter teal color, especially contrasted against the dark indigo accents on the bag. I know numerous straight men, and I know none who gravitate towards a color such as bougainvillea. Furthest I've seen them go is pale pink shirts or pants, at the behest of their GFs or wives, but, yes, in the end, in a perfect world, that factor would not matter. We, however, live in a far from perfect world. Also, all of this is for only my little part of the world, and I'm curious if other men of any type wear this color bag in other parts of the world, so I can broaden my perspective and thinking. 

I own pants, shorts, shirts, and other items in colors similar to this, as it is described to me, but a big 'ole leather bag in that sort of color is a whole different story, and has a different effect on ones appearance. Therein lies my hesitancy. While I own items in similar colors, I don't own accessories, especially ones as large as a 37cm wide bag, in this sort of a color.

I'm not tremendously concerned about the authenticity. I have enough Hermès, as its the only accessory producer of its type I purchase, that I feel I can spot a fake pretty easily, even the AAA quality fakes. There're always telltale signs, and a je ne sais quoi that sets off alarm bells of "this just isn't quite right." This item doesn't do that, and I've done due diligence on its provenance. What bothers me most is I do feel like I'm betraying my local Hermès boutique not buying a new bag from them. Unfortunately, my SA, Sally, abruptly left the company end of last year. Being a two time heart surgery survivor, even vaccinated, I'm advised to avoid enclosed spaces still until the pandemic further lessens, so I haven't been in the store to establish myself with a new SA. I'll miss Sally, I worked with her for almost a decade obtaining anything and everything :-/ 

As for my husband, he's a physician, he has that conservative, reserved, need to pry an opinion out of him with a crowbar, physician mentality, and even then, it usually isn't obtuse in its form. I used to think it just him, but all our friends who are doctors have a similar mentality. It's like they teach it in medical school, or something. I do know he truly hates the Jypsiere bag, but he also says since he won't be the one carrying it, his opinion of the style doesn't matter, what's important is do I like it. I respect that. As for the color, his exact response, when I showed him on my iPad before bed one night was, "Um, yeah, uh, that's a whole lot of wow right there..... that's a whole lot of everything there...." and that is all I've gotten out of him, despite subsequent efforts. 

To answer your question about how I'd feel if the bag were sold while I was considering it, I'd be really disappointed, and in no way relieved that I no longer have the choice. That, however, doesn't help me decide if I think this color is one that may be too eccentric for me to wear as a bag. I've looked at the Jypsiere bag in the gamut of colors, and the only neutral color I even find it intriguing in is Graphite. I like it in Colvert, but I am already sporting that now, and want a change. I like the bag in Orange, but am inclined to think this bag style in orange would go less well with my wardrobe than the reddish-orangish-pinkish of bougainvillea, besides, I have a Evelyne III TGM bag in orange that I don't use often, but that doesn't, again, help me decide if bougainvillea is too bright and eccentric for me. That's the reason for posting here, to ask what others are doing, thinking, for this bag and color, so it broadens my vantage point, and hopefully in the process gives me ideas, and triggers a decision. Hopefully, sooner than later, so I don't miss the chance, should I deem it right for me.


----------



## WhiteBus

Thanks
You have addressed and countered each of the issues I raised.
My reading of what you wrote suggests to me every time that you think (possibly 'know') it is not the right bag for you.
In all things if you miss one opportunity another will present itself.

There is one point I disagree with strongly.
You have obviously been a good customer to your local Hermes boutique.
If it cannot provide you with any item that you want and you source it elsewhere, it is the boutique that has failed you in the service it is providing to you; in no way are you betraying (such an inappropriate word - being disloyal, having an affair!) it.


----------



## af068

urbanextant said:


> There is a flamboyancy concern, and I raised being gay, because it might help explain my gravitation towards exuberant colors such as this is. My main, everyday bag at the moment is a Cityslide Messenger Bag in Colvert. While not bougainvillea level bright, it is a brighter teal color, especially contrasted against the dark indigo accents on the bag. I know numerous straight men, and I know none who gravitate towards a color such as bougainvillea. Furthest I've seen them go is pale pink shirts or pants, at the behest of their GFs or wives, but, yes, in the end, in a perfect world, that factor would not matter. We, however, live in a far from perfect world. Also, all of this is for only my little part of the world, and I'm curious if other men of any type wear this color bag in other parts of the world, so I can broaden my perspective and thinking.
> 
> I own pants, shorts, shirts, and other items in colors similar to this, as it is described to me, but a big 'ole leather bag in that sort of color is a whole different story, and has a different effect on ones appearance. Therein lies my hesitancy. While I own items in similar colors, I don't own accessories, especially ones as large as a 37cm wide bag, in this sort of a color.
> 
> I'm not tremendously concerned about the authenticity. I have enough Hermès, as its the only accessory producer of its type I purchase, that I feel I can spot a fake pretty easily, even the AAA quality fakes. There're always telltale signs, and a je ne sais quoi that sets off alarm bells of "this just isn't quite right." This item doesn't do that, and I've done due diligence on its provenance. What bothers me most is I do feel like I'm betraying my local Hermès boutique not buying a new bag from them. Unfortunately, my SA, Sally, abruptly left the company end of last year. Being a two time heart surgery survivor, even vaccinated, I'm advised to avoid enclosed spaces still until the pandemic further lessens, so I haven't been in the store to establish myself with a new SA. I'll miss Sally, I worked with her for almost a decade obtaining anything and everything :-/
> 
> As for my husband, he's a physician, he has that conservative, reserved, need to pry an opinion out of him with a crowbar, physician mentality, and even then, it usually isn't obtuse in its form. I used to think it just him, but all our friends who are doctors have a similar mentality. It's like they teach it in medical school, or something. I do know he truly hates the Jypsiere bag, but he also says since he won't be the one carrying it, his opinion of the style doesn't matter, what's important is do I like it. I respect that. As for the color, his exact response, when I showed him on my iPad before bed one night was, "Um, yeah, uh, that's a whole lot of wow right there..... that's a whole lot of everything there...." and that is all I've gotten out of him, despite subsequent efforts.
> 
> To answer your question about how I'd feel if the bag were sold while I was considering it, I'd be really disappointed, and in no way relieved that I no longer have the choice. That, however, doesn't help me decide if I think this color is one that may be too eccentric for me to wear as a bag. I've looked at the Jypsiere bag in the gamut of colors, and the only neutral color I even find it intriguing in is Graphite. I like it in Colvert, but I am already sporting that now, and want a change. I like the bag in Orange, but am inclined to think this bag style in orange would go less well with my wardrobe than the reddish-orangish-pinkish of bougainvillea, besides, I have a Evelyne III TGM bag in orange that I don't use often, but that doesn't, again, help me decide if bougainvillea is too bright and eccentric for me. That's the reason for posting here, to ask what others are doing, thinking, for this bag and color, so it broadens my vantage point, and hopefully in the process gives me ideas, and triggers a decision. Hopefully, sooner than later, so I don't miss the chance, should I deem it right for me.



You’re overthinking this! If you like the color, get it. I can understand that you might be apprehensive because of what others might think but a color is just a color. It’s our cultural conceptions attached to colors that determine whether one is considered more “masculine” or “feminine”  at any point in time. Take a look at this video: 


What you’re essentially afraid of is how people will perceive you for wearing this color. I think it might be best to wear your orange Evelyne more often in order to gain the confidence of wearing a brightly colored bag and go on from there! Then get the Bougainvilla Jypsière - that way you’ll be able to fully enjoy it as much as you’d like, whenever you’d want to!


----------



## urbanextant

af068 said:


> You’re overthinking this! If you like the color, get it. I can understand that you might be apprehensive because of what others might think but a color is just a color. It’s our cultural conceptions attached to colors that determine whether one is considered more “masculine” or “feminine”  at any point in time. Take a look at this video:
> 
> 
> What you’re essentially afraid of is how people will perceive you for wearing this color. I think it might be best to wear your orange Evelyne more often in order to gain the confidence of wearing a brightly colored bag and go on from there! Then get the Bougainvilla Jypsière - that way you’ll be able to fully enjoy it as much as you’d like, whenever you’d want to!



Thank you. You're absolutely right, I am overthinking it. I've been known to do that. I'm leaning towards buying it. I asked the seller a couple more questions, and contacted bababebi to do a review, just to ensure my own eyes didn't overlook something. Counterfeiters are sneaky creatures, and we all are want to overlook signs something isn't as it is, and is rather what we want it to be when we like, and want something. Assuming I like the answers, and bababebi confirms my own findings, I'll most likely proceed with the purchase. Having never purchased any luxury item, especially an Hermès item, from anywhere except the manufacturer, I'm super nervous about this entire scenario. Thinking things over while waiting to fall asleep last night, I realized it's that, more than color, or anything that keeps me from moving on to purchase.

This whole process has highlighted one thing, and that's I need to get to my local H boutique, as soon as my cardiologist clears me to be in enclosed indoor settings, and get established with a new SA, since mine moved on. Like finding a new contractor, doctor, veterinarian, etc., it will be trial an error at first to find the person I click with. It took me a couple months to connect with Sally, years ago. Not looking forward to the process again.


----------



## qubed

I'm a straight guy and I use a bougainvillea Calvi. I also have a Rose Azalea Double Sens. I like pink, what can I say? I also live in NYC where no one really cares.


----------



## TheBagLady20

urbanextant said:


> First post here, please be kind
> 
> I have been a long time Hermès collector, and am currently in the market for a 37cm Jypsiere. I came upon one lightly preloved, which gives me pause, as I've never purchased anything Hermès from anywhere but my local shop, but this seems authentic with box, dust cloth, receipt, etc.. That aside, I am posting about the color, bougainvillea..... is this a color one would consider too flamboyant for a man? I am a gay man, my wardrobe consist of many shades of blues, pinks/corals/muted brick colors, yellows, etc.. My husband hates the color, to be honest, but I am drawn to this bag in it, due to its flashiness, and uniqueness. What do others think? Are there others here who where Hermès Bougainvillea?  Thanks in advance for any replies.



Color is a very personal thing... If you are drawn to that color, and you would feel sad if it was sold, then get it and try it out.  If it ends up not working out, you can always sell it down the line.  I personally prefer neutrals for bags because even though I love bright happy colors, I struggle to work them seamlessly into my wardrobe.  I learned this from having purchased a bright bag that never looked quite right with my clothes.


----------



## yoshikitty

urbanextant said:


> First post here, please be kind
> 
> I have been a long time Hermès collector, and am currently in the market for a 37cm Jypsiere. I came upon one lightly preloved, which gives me pause, as I've never purchased anything Hermès from anywhere but my local shop, but this seems authentic with box, dust cloth, receipt, etc.. That aside, I am posting about the color, bougainvillea..... is this a color one would consider too flamboyant for a man? I am a gay man, my wardrobe consist of many shades of blues, pinks/corals/muted brick colors, yellows, etc.. My husband hates the color, to be honest, but I am drawn to this bag in it, due to its flashiness, and uniqueness. What do others think? Are there others here who where Hermès Bougainvillea?  Thanks in advance for any replies.



The colour is very beautiful and chic. My only concern is, that your husband is not too pleased with the colour. I think you will be happy when your husband gives you compliment whenever you carry the bag, right?
Our of the topic, I wanted to get a pair of Valentino heel but my husband hates it, he said he would not go out with me if I wear the shoes. Then he went online and ordered a pair of CL heels for me which he approves. At the end, I got so many compliments from strangers when I wear the CL heels..... And I am happy because my husband is happy.


----------



## Liberté

@urbanextant I don't think that color is that flamboyant. At least from my perspective, it sits right outside of the "neutrals" circle, but compliments the neutral colors that you mentioned (blues). Isn't it in the same color family as brique, which is the color of red bricks?  I would consider yellow or pink more "flamboyant" than this color and coming from my personal perspective, which may not be so relevant to you of course, I would probably wear this color on a bag or (the bottom of) a shoe, or some detail on clothing.


----------



## urbanextant

For those that replied and tried to help, thank you. I ultimately decided to buy the bag, but when I went to the seller to do so, they decided to keep it. They “fell in love with it all over.” What a crock if you ask me. My one and only attempt at buying something “preloved” has really soured me on the process. Planning a weekend getaway to the Ritz Boston Common, and an appointment at Hermès to get setup with a new SA, since my previous SA left last year. I’ll find a new bag of some sort at the boutique, and forget I ever attempted a foray into preloved secondhand goods. If anyone goes to Hermès Boston, and has an SA recommendation, I’m all ears. I’ll miss Sally, but gotta move forward.


----------



## Flowerlily

The RTW Fall/Winter collection has started to trickle in:
www.hermes.com/us/en/category/men/ready-wear/fallwinter-collection/#||Category


----------



## Bostonjetset

urbanextant said:


> For those that replied and tried to help, thank you. I ultimately decided to buy the bag, but when I went to the seller to do so, they decided to keep it. They “fell in love with it all over.” What a crock if you ask me. My one and only attempt at buying something “preloved” has really soured me on the process. Planning a weekend getaway to the Ritz Boston Common, and an appointment at Hermès to get setup with a new SA, since my previous SA left last year. I’ll find a new bag of some sort at the boutique, and forget I ever attempted a foray into preloved secondhand goods. If anyone goes to Hermès Boston, and has an SA recommendation, I’m all ears. I’ll miss Sally, but gotta move forward.


I think we shop at the same store. I also miss Sally who I worked with for about 8 years. If you need a recommendation for a new SA in Boston, DM me.
I know the bag is no longer available but I do want to ease your mind about buying things from sources other than the store. Various SAs at different H stores have told me that if I see something I love somewhere other than their store I should buy it because there is never a guarantee they will be able to get it for me. Often things are available on H.com briefly and need to be scooped up right away or things may be discontinued or extremely hard to find at retail so need to be purchased from the secondary market. I think most SAs understand this fact of H life.


----------



## WhiteBus

Bostonjetset said:


> I think we shop at the same store. I also miss Sally who I worked with for about 8 years. If you need a recommendation for a new SA in Boston, DM me.
> I know the bag is no longer available but I do want to ease your mind about buying things from sources other than the store. Various SAs at different H stores have told me that if I see something I love somewhere other than their store I should buy it because there is never a guarantee they will be able to get it for me. Often things are available on H.com briefly and need to be scooped up right away or things may be discontinued or extremely hard to find at retail so need to be purchased from the secondary market. I think most SAs understand this fact of H life.



You should copy and paste this to the Maintaining a H Relationship thread.
It might knock a bit of common sense into people.


----------



## corgimom11

Figured I would post this here also... my husband is over the moon about the new H08 watch. This is the titanium band version. Never thought I'd see the day where my DH is more excited to go to Hermes than I am


----------



## netinvader

Here’s a few shots of my first outing with my Kelly Cut in Vert Fonce Crocodile Porosus with GHW.

It’s quickly becoming my favorite bag/clutch. I love being able to carry it by it’s handle or quickly throw it under my arm when I need to use both hands. I also sometimes clench it close to my chest for some impromptu cuddle time whilst walking down the streets of SF.

Surprisingly, I’ve yet to name them. Open to suggestions.


----------



## psoucsd

netinvader said:


> Here’s a few shots of my first outing with my Kelly Cut in Vert Fonce Crocodile Porosus with GHW.
> 
> It’s quickly becoming my favorite bag/clutch. I love being able to carry it by it’s handle or quickly throw it under my arm when I need to use both hands. I also sometimes clench it close to my chest for some impromptu cuddle time whilst walking down the streets of SF.
> 
> Surprisingly, I’ve yet to name them. Open to suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 5113790
> View attachment 5113791
> View attachment 5113792
> View attachment 5113793
> View attachment 5113794


Patiently waiting for the matching croc embossed vert fonce nails


----------



## netinvader

psoucsd said:


> Patiently waiting for the matching croc embossed vert fonce nails



I already have my appointment set for
July 1st!


----------



## Egel

@netinvader I love your bag. In case of being hands free and putting it under your arm, do you think the length of the bag makes it easier to use than a small clutch?

And I am very cliché so for a name I'd suggest Classy Kermit. Because it just is  and since Fashion Week Frog's instagram, Kermit has never been the same.


----------



## netinvader

Egel said:


> @netinvader I love your bag. In case of being hands free and putting it under your arm, do you think the length of the bag makes it easier to use than a small clutch?
> 
> And I am very cliché so for a name I'd suggest Classy Kermit. Because it just is  and since Fashion Week Frog's instagram, Kermit has never been the same.



Thank you!!! @Egel —The exaggerated length definitely makes it easier to hold than my Jige mini. Not only does it feel more secure but the additional surface area enables you to carry it in different ways than a smaller clutch.

I feel it also gives me a lot of flexibility in terms of playing with proportions —especially since I’m not very tall. This could also work very well for someone who is taller!

Maybe I’ll make a post about all the different ways I carry/hold my Kelly Cut…

Anyway, let’s talk about that name… I absolutely love your suggestion and I’m going with Kermit!


----------



## WhiteBus

I always advocate due diligence, being alert and midful not to present oneself as a target for crime.
However recently it has brought me up short and saddened me to read some of your comments referring to these dangers being so prevalent where you live. Perhaps naively, some of us would not think that it would be such a problem in a city like yours.


----------



## Egel

netinvader said:


> Thank you!!! @Egel —The exaggerated length definitely makes it easier to hold than my Jige mini. Not only does it feel more secure but the additional surface area enables you to carry it in different ways than a smaller clutch.
> 
> I feel it also gives me a lot of flexibility in terms of playing with proportions —especially since I’m not very tall. This could also work very well for someone who is taller!
> 
> Maybe I’ll make a post about all the different ways I carry/hold my Kelly Cut…
> 
> Anyway, let’s talk about that name… I absolutely love your suggestion and I’m going with Kermit!


I'm not very tall either, so a post about playing with proportions is very welcome. Long clutches remind me of satc and I got so caught up in the mini bag craze that I forgot they were even a thing untill The Pouch was a thing.

I really like your style (and your bags) so I'm honored that you like my suggestion.


----------



## victoroliveira




----------



## BombasticcLovee

netinvader said:


> Here’s a few shots of my first outing with my Kelly Cut in Vert Fonce Crocodile Porosus with GHW.
> 
> It’s quickly becoming my favorite bag/clutch. I love being able to carry it by it’s handle or quickly throw it under my arm when I need to use both hands. I also sometimes clench it close to my chest for some impromptu cuddle time whilst walking down the streets of SF.
> 
> Surprisingly, I’ve yet to name them. Open to suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 5113790
> View attachment 5113791
> View attachment 5113792
> View attachment 5113793
> View attachment 5113794



If you're still taking on names the bag reminds me of a fine German wine. Warm with depth. Elegant and beautiful. But without pretension.  Maria Anunciata.


----------



## JavaJo

netinvader said:


> Here’s a few shots of my first outing with my Kelly Cut in Vert Fonce Crocodile Porosus with GHW.
> 
> It’s quickly becoming my favorite bag/clutch. I love being able to carry it by it’s handle or quickly throw it under my arm when I need to use both hands. I also sometimes clench it close to my chest for some impromptu cuddle time whilst walking down the streets of SF.
> 
> Surprisingly, I’ve yet to name them. Open to suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 5113790
> View attachment 5113791
> View attachment 5113792
> View attachment 5113793
> View attachment 5113794


Steve Irwin = “The Crocodile Hunter” and would name him… “Crikey”  fit for an amazing piece - me thinks! ✌️


----------



## 880

urbanextant said:


> I've looked at the Jypsiere bag in the gamut of colors, and the only neutral color I even find it intriguing in is Graphite.


@urbanextant, I’m so sorry that you couldn’t buy your dream bag, but if your second choice is graphite, I hope you can find one. I also had a favorite SA leave Hermes, and i essentially cross referenced a new referral. Good luck in your search for a new SA!

also, forgot to add, Hot pink looks great on my DH. One of his favorite sports coats was a dusty hot pink wide whale cord. He wore that for years. He also had a 42cm bright orange work bag for many years.



netinvader said:


> Maybe I’ll make a post about all the different ways I carry/hold my Kelly Cut


cannot wait to see all the pics! I’m also quite short and adore your pics with kelly cut and JPG birkin. I’m a fan of the JPG fringe kelly too (it’s more streamlined than the JPG Birkin I) and somehow stays on my shoulder a bit more easily. 

@corgimom11, I love your DHs new watch! I showed it to my DH and he loved it too, so we are going to see it on Saturday! Thank you! Also, I agree re men’s RTW and bags; sometimes that aesthetic appeals to me more than the designs marketed towards women.


----------



## corgimom11

new piece of men's RTW. Going to be honest, as a woman -- I actually REALLY like the men's RTW sometimes - very comfy, casual shirts  and H definitely makes more fun men's clothing I will have to say! One thing that is hard to tell from the picture, but super cool is that the robot is trimmed with leather. My husband also picked up the second shirt fairly recently and loves it!


----------



## doctor_top

I'M 174 CM Guy , Been Offer Kelly Depeche 34 Normally I Use Birkin 40 Kelly 40 Evelyn Gm , Do You Think I Should Take HIM And Use As Bag&Clutch TIA 


belhomme said:


> My new to me Kelly Depeche 34 in Box Calf Leather and Gold Hardware!
> Definitely a holy grail of mine
> From 2005 but amazing condition! Bought at Japanese vintage shop while on holiday!


----------



## WhiteBus

The style would be fine.
It depends if it would fulfil a function for you.


----------



## filthyluxe

Hi everyone!  New to this thread but I've become a quick fan at some regulars here. I hope to learn a lot more about H goodies from you all!!


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Anyone of you owning a Sac à Dépêches Messenger? I think it looks very charming but I haven't seen it in person yet and it would be helpful to know the male perspective before I seriously consider buying it as a present for someone special. How do you like it? Is is very short if you wear it cross-body? What about its practicality?


----------



## WhiteBus

lucky 'someone special'.
how do you think he might use it?

pouch; messenger; briefcase?

the detachable strap is an attractive option
BUT the external width of 29" means that it will not accoomodate flat anything that is A4.
This would exclude it for me.
My preference would be for the Steve Light, which I prefer over the Citynews Messenger.


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

WhiteBus said:


> lucky 'someone special'.
> how do you think he might use it?
> 
> pouch; messenger; briefcase?
> 
> the detachable strap is an attractive option
> BUT the external width of 29" means that it will not accoomodate flat anything that is A4.
> This would exclude it for me.
> My preference would be for the Steve Light, which I prefer over the Citynews Messenger.



Thank you for your feedback. My idea is that he uses it for any time he is outside such as meeting friends, shopping, taking a trip etc. and does not want to take his backpack. Anything smaller than A4 is not an issue in my view since otherwise he can take his office bag.
I don’t like the Steve light or the other messenger bags that much since I like the hardware on the SaD messenger a lot - I think it makes it more special and also makes it distinctive H without being too obvious.


----------



## Liberté

WhiteBus said:


> lucky 'someone special'.
> how do you think he might use it?
> 
> pouch; messenger; briefcase?
> 
> the detachable strap is an attractive option
> BUT the external width of 29" means that it will not accoomodate flat anything that is A4.
> This would exclude it for me.
> My preference would be for the Steve Light, which I prefer over the Citynews Messenger.


I agree, I was really disappointed when I saw the size. It's otherwise a very attractive bag. But it seems like awkward or impractical (to me at least) sizes for bags is a trend right now.


----------



## WhiteBus

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Thank you for your feedback. My idea is that he uses it for any time he is outside such as meeting friends, shopping, taking a trip etc. and does not want to take his backpack. Anything smaller than A4 is not an issue in my view since otherwise he can take his office bag.
> I don’t like the Steve light or the other messenger bags that much since I like the hardware on the SaD messenger a lot - I think it makes it more special and also makes it distinctive H without being too obvious.


If you size down, you do have the Kelly Depeche Poche option.
It depends if you want a shoulder/cross body strap


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Liberté said:


> I agree, I was really disappointed when I saw the size. It's otherwise a very attractive bag. But it seems like awkward or impractical (to me at least) sizes for bags is a trend right now.





WhiteBus said:


> If you size down, you do have the Kelly Depeche Poche option.
> It depends if you want a shoulder/cross body strap



Well I very much hope that the 29 size is not looking weird on a 5'6 guy  On the model in the H ad it looks great but then again how much can you tell from an ad 
It should be a bag that can be worn cross body so that he can even ride the bike with it.


----------



## Sydny2

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Well I very much hope that the 29 size is not looking weird on a 5'6 guy  On the model in the H ad it looks great but then again how much can you tell from an ad
> It should be a bag that can be worn cross body so that he can even ride the bike with it.



I think guys can rock any sizes! Enjoy!!


----------



## qubed

Depeches 25 in Barenia & Canvas:


----------



## 880

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Well I very much hope that the 29 size is not looking weird on a 5'6 guy  On the model in the H ad it looks great but then again how much can you tell from an ad
> It should be a bag that can be worn cross body so that he can even ride the bike with it.


My DH liked size 29 in another style, and he does wear smaller men’s bags. But, his favorite is the 33 sellier evelyn which he wears crossbody. He would like the K depeches 25 above (and I would too, bc I could borrow it.

i know this is H subforum, but I find the Dior saddle for men, matte aluminum airline seatbelt strap, very comfortable And easy to use (though it’s also quite small)

the H flash backpack for men looks like it would be comfortable to carry too!

@filthyluxe, love your action pic above and your  issey miyake! I haven’t shopped in one recently; is your jacket current collection?


----------



## netinvader

filthyluxe said:


> Hi everyone!  New to this thread but I've become a quick fan at some regulars here. I hope to learn a lot more about H goodies from you all!!
> 
> View attachment 5133306



Welcome to the club!


----------



## netinvader

All I could think about is how these croco Vert Fonce nails don’t match this Rouge H D’wich Plume 32… I made it work tho.


----------



## HOUSE OF LAYTH

Does anyone know if a Kelly 40 or Birkin 40 following a sellier construction style soften or collapse over time due the scale of the bag ?

I really like the look both bags in sellier but wanted to know if going for the retourne version would be a better choice for the larger bags. 

Also, do any guys here have a sellier Kelly 40 ?

Thank you in advance for your feedback.


----------



## trendologist

have K40 sellier epsom stamp M - stands rigidly beautiful like an Eiffel tower.

also have B40 epsom made in 2018 - also beautifully stands like K40 today.

Seen K35 retourne clemence Stamp N (a year younger than the K40 sellier) - soft and cannot stand upright when being emptied. 

So my analysis is the big factor is leather, but as you were asking about B sellier I am positive that it would come in epsom? What I haven’t seen myself is bigger K sellier in non-epsom - dunno if that would stand tall and in shape


----------



## HOUSE OF LAYTH

trendologist said:


> have K40 sellier epsom stamp M - stands rigidly beautiful like an Eiffel tower.
> 
> also have B40 epsom made in 2018 - also beautifully stands like K40 today.
> 
> Seen K35 retourne clemence Stamp N (a year younger than the K40 sellier) - soft and cannot stand upright when being emptied.
> 
> So my analysis is the big factor is leather, but as you were asking about B sellier I am positive that it would come in epsom? What I haven’t seen myself is bigger K sellier in non-epsom - dunno if that would stand tall and in shape



Thank you for your helpful feedback @trendologist ✨

Would you be able to share photos of your two bags ?


----------



## trendologist

HOUSE OF LAYTH said:


> Thank you for your helpful feedback @trendologist ✨
> 
> Would you be able to share photos of your two bags ?



Sure


----------



## HOUSE OF LAYTH

trendologist said:


> Sure



✨J'adore✨


----------



## Jo3y

trendologist said:


> Sure



Is that a Kelly 40? Would love to see more pics!  Which color is that, etain? Also thinking of K40 as my hopeful first H bag in the future (it's between that and a HAC I think), and wonder how it would look on a 1,84 cm guy.


----------



## WhiteBus

They are both to die for bags, but they are not interchangeable from a use point of view.
One major difference that is clearly visible from the photographs is the front to back depth of the base.
With the larger sizes of HAC and Birkin this is not inconsiderable.
A 40+ Birkin or HAC is an ideal holdall/shopping/weekend bag. A 40 Kelly will function as a briefcase.
Both are rather large for only carrying day to day necessities.


----------



## Jo3y

WhiteBus said:


> They are both to die for bags, but they are not interchangeable from a use point of view.
> One major difference that is clearly visible from the photographs is the front to back depth of the base.
> With the larger sizes of HAC and Birkin this is not inconsiderable.
> A 40+ Birkin or HAC is an ideal holdall/shopping/weekend bag. A 40 Kelly will function as a briefcase.
> Both are rather large for only carrying day to day necessities.



I've also noticed that, just looking at a HAC 40. It seems huge in comparison to say a K40, so I think I'm  leaning on a K40 or perhaps 35 (if it doesn't look too feminine/too much like a purse on my build) when I start shopping/visit H. Partly because of the base and weight of the bag is more suited for everyday than a HAC/B40, but mostly because it has a strap - and for everyday use, which is what I plan on using the bag for, carrying it by hand like on the HAC/B40 will not be ideal or versatile enough, especially if it gets heavy.


----------



## trendologist

Jo3y said:


> Is that a Kelly 40? Would love to see more pics!  Which color is that, etain? Also thinking of K40 as my hopeful first H bag in the future (it's between that and a HAC I think), and wonder how it would look on a 1,84 cm guy.


It’s Kelly 40 graphite. B40 is etain and blue sapphire. So you see how much more darker graphite is compared to etain in same leather.

I am 1.78 tall so both bags should be fine for your height. Hac40 actually works sightly better for my frame (and I am sure is better for your height too) but its a lot harder to use as daily bag due to its depth when reaching for stuffs inside. So nowadays my beloved Hac40 is pretty much sleeping in the closet - haven’t used it for ages but love it too much to let it go -_-‘


----------



## trendologist

Jo3y said:


> Is that a Kelly 40? Would love to see more pics!  Which color is that, etain? Also thinking of K40 as my hopeful first H bag in the future (it's between that and a HAC I think), and wonder how it would look on a 1,84 cm guy.


Forgot to attach pics so you have frame reference. Hac40 croc and B40 epsom.


----------



## qubed

Finally picked up my SO Kelly Depeches 25 pouch a few weeks ago!

Vert Cyprès
Lime (interior)
Gris Pâle thread






Spoiler: More pics











For the record, it did not occur to me these were Packers colors until a few days after I placed it.


----------



## doctor_top

MY NEW BOY KELLY DEPECHE TOGO PLOMB+ELECTRIC BLUE


----------



## Jo3y

doctor_top said:


> MY NEW BOY KELLY DEPECHE TOGO PLOMB+ELECTRIC BLUE
> View attachment 5152035
> View attachment 5152036
> View attachment 5152037



Looks great, congrats! I thought they didn't make the Kelly Depeches with the rectangular shape anymore? Only this version: https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/product/porte-documents-kelly-depeches-36-H078392CK2Z/

Or is it only available in SO?


----------



## WhiteBus

doctor_top said:


> MY NEW BOY KELLY DEPECHE TOGO PLOMB+ELECTRIC BLUE
> View attachment 5152035
> View attachment 5152036
> View attachment 5152037



This will always be the best Hermes briefcase and yours is a very interesting and special combination.
It's a shame they do not furnish it with the double ring so that you could use a shoulder strap on occasions should you so wish.


----------



## doctor_top

double post , sorry


----------



## doctor_top

Good Afternoon , I Do Agree , I like his brother also



WhiteBus said:


> This will always be the best Hermes briefcase and yours is a very interesting and special combination.
> It's a shame they do not furnish it with the double ring so that you could use a shoulder strap on occasions should you so wish.


----------



## slkh90




----------



## Jo3y

slkh90 said:


> View attachment 5154234



Is that a k35 or k40? Box leather? Looks great!


----------



## trendologist

Jo3y said:


> Looks great, congrats! I thought they didn't make the Kelly Depeches with the rectangular shape anymore? Only this version: https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/product/porte-documents-kelly-depeches-36-H078392CK2Z/
> 
> Or is it only available in SO?


For 2021 season, the original Kelly Depeches is no longer on a la carte list, it got replaced with new designs in both Depeches and pochette format.


----------



## trendologist

WhiteBus said:


> This will always be the best Hermes briefcase and yours is a very interesting and special combination.
> It's a shame they do not furnish it with the double ring so that you could use a shoulder strap on occasions should you so wish.


Exactly what i want too! The double D ring would make this model perfect


----------



## WhiteBus

trendologist said:


> For 2021 season, the original Kelly Depeches is no longer on a la carte list, it got replaced with new designs in both Depeches and pochette format.



That is a shame. It is so much better than the latest incarnation. Possibly very few people took the opportunity to SO the old version because they were not aware that it was available.  It would have required an inspired question to an SA or for an SA to be alert to the potential interest be able to offer a SO.


----------



## trendologist

WhiteBus said:


> That is a shame. It is so much better than the latest incarnation. Possibly very few people took the opportunity to SO the old version because they were not aware that it was available.  It would have required an inspired question to an SA or for an SA to be alert to the potential interest be able to offer a SO.


I have a feeling that people were aware but majority was keen on getting their hands on B and K SO only. It’s just sad to see so many spanking new a la carte B and K available in resale market cz these privileged customers just want to make profits and never enjoy their bags. If I work for H, I would have blacklisted all these customers from ordering SO ever again (it is so easy to track down the original customers of these bags by the bag specs). The real users deserve to order these bags and enjoy them for years to come, not those disgusting resellers.


----------



## songan

*HERMÈS MEN'S SUMMER 2022 READY-TO-WEAR COLLECTION*




*An Air Of Relaxed Light-Heartedness And Freedom.*

“_It aims to encourage people to get out and roam_,” _said _*Véronique Nichanian*. This is the right time to welcome the typical summer freedom after the last year we spent inside our houses. *Nichanian* not only presents a collection of clothing with bright colors, but he excels in _craftsmanship_ and unusual materials. The *Hermès Men's Summer 2022* collection was exhibited _live_ through a _virtual show_ directed by *Cyril Teste* on 26 June 2021.

Check out the presentation of *Hermès Men's Summer 2022 Ready-to-wear Collection by Véronique Nichanian*:




This summer collection, which targets the young jet-set, is made in an _extra relaxed_ silhouette. *Nichanian* can make the most formal clothes look very _effortless_. Clothing designs are made adaptive for _indoor_ and _outdoor_ situations; for example, we go from parkas with _hoodies to_ dual-color _bomber_ jackets to leather _over shirts_.





*Hermès Men's Summer 2022 is* dominated by materials that are very light and comfortable to wear like the innovative mixture of cotton, silk, and wool used for_ polo shirts_ and cardigans. The collection includes accessories, such as_ tote bags_ and the Victoria_ travel_ bags, which is mushroom-based artificial leather.




Optimism for summer is reflected in the _orange and pink knit sweater_ as well as the _button_-_up cardigan_ in light gray and turquoise. It's even more perfect if it is equipped with a super large summer bag modeled after the Birkin and Bolide or made of canvas.





SOURCES: littleredbook, Hermès
TRANSLATIONS: @songsenkai


----------



## songan

*Innovative Materials*

There are always new developments from the fashion world, whether it's from cut styles to materials. This year is the time for the international fashion house *Hermès* to dive into the _eco-friendly_ world through its *Victoria* handbag collection . This iconic bag has been redesigned using an eco-friendly, mushroom-based “leather” material.


*Hermès* collaborated with* MycoWorks* on this material called *Sylvania*, a new generation of biotechnological materials from the Mycelium fungus that results in visuals similar to the fashion house's signature leather.

A unique innovation where the results provide soft colors as well as strong durability. This bag, which is included in the *Hermès Winter 2021* *Collection*, will be a slick addition to your bag collection.


*Victoria bag in Sylvania made out of fine mycelium with combination of canvas and calfskin*

SOURCES: littleredbook, Hermès 
TRANSLATIONS: @songsenkei


----------



## songan

*Mens' Silk Collection*



*Mens' Silk Collection*

SOURCE: littleredbook, Hermès

*Womens' Silk Collection and more can be seen on the threads*
*........The Hermès Fall/Winter 2021 Scarves...........** & **Hermès A/W fall/winter 2021 RTW and accessories*


----------



## FrenchNewbie

Hello guys (and girls).  My name is B.; I am new to the forum and this is my very first post.  I chose the handle "FrenchNewbie" because, while I do have a nice and sizable collection of Louis Vuitton bags (my significant other gives me crap for it...lol), 3 Hermés belts, and a HUGE collection of Hermés ties; I do not own any Hermés/Chanel/Goyard bags (yet!!).

I really enjoyed seeing all the guys posting pics of them enjoying their Hermés and it gives me relief that there are others out their like me, who have the same appreciation for the brand, and specifically that females aren't the only ones "allowed" to want/own the bags.  Any advice to a newbie trying to get his hand on the coveted Birkin or Kelly?  Anyone have any boutiques that have the best customer service?  (I have mostly ordered from online, and there isn't a store in my state, so haven't really built a relationship with an SAs). What's the process or secret to get on the waiting list or "OK to sell to this client" list?  Should I go second-hand or reseller?  Thanks for all the advice guys!!


----------



## Sydny2

FrenchNewbie said:


> Hello guys (and girls).  My name is B.; I am now to the forum and this is my very first post.  I chose the handle "FrenchNewbie" because, while I do have a nice and sizable collection of Louis Vuitton bags (my significant other gives me crap for it...lol), 3 Hermés belts, and a HUGE collection of Hermés ties; I do not own any Hermés/Chanel/Goyard bags (yet!!).
> 
> I really enjoyed seeing all the guys posting pics of them enjoying their Hermés and it gives me relief that there are others out their like me, who have the same appreciation for the brand, and specifically that females aren't the only ones "allowed" to want/own the bags.  Any advice to a newbie trying to get his hand on the coveted Birkin or Kelly?  Anyone have any boutiques that have the best customer service?  (I have mostly ordered from online, and there isn't a store in my state, so haven't really built a relationship with an SAs). What's the process or secret to get on the waiting list or "OK to sell to this client" list?  Should I go second-hand or reseller?  Thanks for all the advice guys!!


Welcome to the forum! Yes you will need to have a good relationship with SA in order to be offered a quota bag like B/K/C. You may want to stop by the local boutique to start shopping. Do you know which bag you have an interest in?


----------



## FrenchNewbie

Sydny2 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Yes you will need to have a good relationship with SA in order to be offered a quota bag like B/K/C. You may want to stop by the local boutique to start shopping. Do you know which bag you have an interest in?


Thank you for the welcome!  Yes I really want a Birkin, but I will "settle for" a Kelly if I have to .  What's the C stand for---is it Constance?
How does the "quota bag" thing work?  I have trips planned to NYC and Vegas, so maybe I can visit the H boutiques there...as I don't have an Hermés store in my state or the surrounding two states .


----------



## Sydny2

FrenchNewbie said:


> Yes I really want a Birkin, but I will "settle for" a Kelly if I have to .  What's the C stand for---is it Constance?
> How does the "quota bag" thing work?  I have trips planned to NYC and Vegas, so maybe I can visit the H boutiques there...as I don't have an Hermés store in my state or the surrounding two states .



C - Constance. Yes, you can stop by boutiques and talk to an SA and see if  you feel like you want to shop with them. So when you spend a good amount with them, they will offer you some quota bags. What size of Birkin do you think you might like? Have you seen/ tried on?


----------



## Yoshi1296

FrenchNewbie said:


> Yes I really want a Birkin, but I will "settle for" a Kelly if I have to .  What's the C stand for---is it Constance?
> How does the "quota bag" thing work?  I have trips planned to NYC and Vegas, so maybe I can visit the H boutiques there...as I don't have an Hermés store in my state or the surrounding two states .



Never settle, you will remain unsatisfied. Be patient and wait for the birkin!

In NYC, it is pretty competitive, but frequent trips and shopping helps to build a relationship. It will take time but you'll get there. Ask your SA and explain to them that you have no hermes near you, and see if they can accommodate you via long distance through phone orders or email.

Good luck!!


----------



## FrenchNewbie

Sydny2 said:


> C - Constance. Yes, you can stop by boutiques and talk to an SA and see if  you feel like you want to shop with them. So when you spend a good amount with them, they will offer you some quota bags. What size of Birkin do you think you might like? Have you seen/ tried on?


Thanks---at this point, I'll take any size Birkin, except for the 25 (or whatever the smallest is).  I am 6'1" so that size might like like a dopp bag in my hand, lol.


----------



## FrenchNewbie

Yoshi1296 said:


> Never settle, you will remain unsatisfied. Be patient and wait for the birkin!
> 
> In NYC, it is pretty competitive, but frequent trips and shopping helps to build a relationship. It will take time but you'll get there. Ask your SA and explain to them that you have no hermes near you, and see if they can accommodate you via long distance through phone orders or email.
> 
> Good luck!!


Ok, thanks----that is good advice!  Any feedback on which of the NYC Hermés store(s) is the best to shop at and has the friendliest SAs?


----------



## Yoshi1296

FrenchNewbie said:


> Ok, thanks----that is good advice!  Any feedback on which of the NYC Hermés store(s) is the best to shop at and has the friendliest SAs?



I go to madison ave but that one is challenging with SAs. My suggestion would be Meatpacking. I'm thinking of switching to meatpacking myself, but I'm shopping other designers for now


----------



## Sydny2

FrenchNewbie said:


> Thanks---at this point, I'll take any size Birkin, except for the 25 (or whatever the smallest is).  I am 6'1" so that size might like like a dopp bag in my hand, lol.



Well, any size would work awesome depending on the style. I think 35-40 would be perfect size for guys. What color and hardware would be your ideal combo?


----------



## FrenchNewbie

Yoshi1296 said:


> I go to madison ave but that one is challenging with SAs. My suggestion would be Meatpacking. I'm thinking of switching to meatpacking myself, but I'm shopping other designers for now


Sorry for my ignorance but what/where is Meatpacking?  I see there are 4 locations in NYC (one at JFK and one on Madison Ave), but I don't know the other geography.  Is one of the four locations a mens' only store?  Please help me out...haha.


Sydny2 said:


> Well, any size would work awesome depending on the style. I think 35-40 would be perfect size for guys. What color and hardware would be your ideal combo?


Is 40cm the largest size they have?  All of my LV Keepalls are 55cm, except one which is the 50 (trying to make a mental comparison).  
I am thinking either gold or palladium, to match my belts...and maybe black or orange or tan leather.


----------



## Yoshi1296

FrenchNewbie said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what/where is Meatpacking?  I see there are 4 locations in NYC (one at JFK and one on Madison Ave), but I don't know the other geography.  Is one of the four locations a mens' only store?  Please help me out...haha.
> 
> Is 40cm the largest size they have?  All of my LV Keepalls are 55cm, except one which is the 50 (trying to make a mental comparison).
> I am thinking either gold or palladium, to match my belts...and maybe black or orange or tan leather.



Yes one of them is a mens only store on madison, right across the street from the main madison flagship. Hermes Meatpacking is in the meatpacking district in manhattan, it is closer west village and Chelsea area. The fourth location is wall street.


----------



## DoggieBags

FrenchNewbie said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what/where is Meatpacking?  I see there are 4 locations in NYC (one at JFK and one on Madison Ave), but I don't know the other geography.  Is one of the four locations a mens' only store?  Please help me out...haha.
> 
> Is 40cm the largest size they have?  All of my LV Keepalls are 55cm, except one which is the 50 (trying to make a mental comparison).
> I am thinking either gold or palladium, to match my belts...and maybe black or orange or tan leather.


There are separate threads for each of the birkin sizes but the 35 and 40 might suit you best. I’m not saying getting any size birkin directly from Hermes is easy, just that the larger sizes are, relatively speaking, not as requested as the b25 so you may be able to get a b35 or b40 without a very long wait.





						Ode to the 35 Birkin
					

Please Post your pictures of your 35‘s below [emoji173]️ I‘m getting mine soon, I love bigger handbags!   Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Ode to the 40cm birkin
					

I think it'll be a great resource for everyone if we can devote a thread to 40cm birkins, as most posts and pictures are for either 35 or 30. Please post any pictures of your birkin 40, action pictures, or inspirations from any fashion spreads, famous individuals...etc




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## FrenchNewbie

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yes one of them is a mens only store on madison, right across the street from the main madison flagship. Hermes Meatpacking is in the meatpacking district in manhattan, it is closer west village and Chelsea area. The fourth location is wall street.


Ok great. Maybe I will schedule my trip to visit the flagship store, and then the men's store since they are right across the street...then go to the Meatpacking location also.  I'll get a feel for the SAs and how they treat me (since a lot of them seem to be entitled/snobbish), that'll help me make my decide on who I patronize.


----------



## allanrvj

"Sac a depeches light 1-37 pop" from the Hong Kong site





			https://www.hermes.com/hk/en/product/sac-a-depeches-light-1-37-pop-briefcase-H076710CBAF/


----------



## allanrvj

@/immense_ray from ig with a 30 Birkin in barenia


----------



## Sydny2

allanrvj said:


> @/immense_ray from ig with a 30 Birkin in barenia
> 
> View attachment 5166289
> 
> View attachment 5166290


What do you think about B30 on a guy? I usually see guys carry B35 or bigger


----------



## duggi84

allanrvj said:


> @/immense_ray from ig with a 30 Birkin in barenia
> 
> View attachment 5166289
> 
> View attachment 5166290



That's not just any Birkin 30 in Barenia, it's a Birkin 3-in-1!



Sydny2 said:


> What do you think about B30 on a guy? I usually see guys carry B35 or bigger



I think a lot of guys carry bags that are way too big for their needs simply because there's this idea that a bigger bag is more masculine.  A B35 is a HUGE bag and on an average day I can't see anyone using it's capacity effectively unless you just like toting around ALL your stuff.


----------



## allanrvj

duggi84 said:


> That's not just any Birkin 30 in Barenia, it's a Birkin 3-in-1!


ah yeah I didn't notice the detached flap. thanks!


----------



## allanrvj

Sydny2 said:


> What do you think about B30 on a guy? I usually see guys carry B35 or bigger


I think all Birkin sizes can be carried by guys. I have a friend who uses a B25, it doesn't look off on him and he's pretty tall.

If you asked me this question 10+ years ago, I would've said only B40s are appropriate for guys but times have changed and men's fashion has made great leaps. There are men who carry Chanel 2.55 while still looking very masculine


----------



## FancyPanda86

I totally want a B30. My first offer was a B35 and as much I love it, amazing color combo (noir with RGHW), it is wayyyyy to big for my needs ATM. with the pandemic and working from home, I was thinking it would be a nice work bag or travel bag. So for me a B35 is too much bag for the essentials I carry (Wallet, keys, 2 phones, sanitizer, extra masks).

but hoping a B30 will be the perfect fit if I ever get the offer  I’ve heard from most that the B30 is most desirable, yes a B25 is super popular ATM. It has its cons that it’s tooooo small or that is hand carry only.


----------



## A.Ali

Little treat for myself


----------



## allanrvj

I'm just searching the internet for my next inspiration and found this


----------



## allanrvj

@/iamgpsonh (IG) and his Mini Kelly II




Here he is talking about how he uses it and what he can fit inside:


----------



## allanrvj

I don't know who these guys are. I just saw them on Quora under the question, *Can a man use a Birkin bag?   



*

hi cutie
*

*


----------



## trendologist

this is a


allanrvj said:


> @\nature_decoration (IG)
> HAC 40, alligator
> 
> View attachment 5174469


 this is not Hermes bag


----------



## garçon_H

2nd one is @berncurio21 (IG)
3rd is @stormmy_jerry (IG)



allanrvj said:


> I don't know who these guys are. I just saw them on Quora under the question, *Can a man use a Birkin bag?
> 
> View attachment 5174957
> View attachment 5174958
> *
> 
> hi cutie
> *
> View attachment 5174959
> *


----------



## WhiteBus

FrenchNewbie said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what/where is Meatpacking?  I see there are 4 locations in NYC (one at JFK and one on Madison Ave), but I don't know the other geography.  Is one of the four locations a mens' only store?  Please help me out...haha.
> 
> Is 40cm the largest size they have?  All of my LV Keepalls are 55cm, except one which is the 50 (trying to make a mental comparison).
> I am thinking either gold or palladium, to match my belts...and maybe black or orange or tan leather.




This is not a snipe at what you don't know and are asking about, but some advice based upon what you have shared with us.
You would do well to become a lot better informed.
Knowledge is power and enthusiasm for the brand is important so that you can be an informed client when dealing with an SA: pre-spend and forming a relationship with an SA pale into insignificance if you are not perceived as an Hermes enthusiast.
As long as you don't get a tainted view of Hermes from posters' personal hang-ups, this site can be a wonderful resource - especially the reference section where you can learn about styles, sizes and leathers.


----------



## WhiteBus

allanrvj said:


> I think all Birkin sizes can be carried by guys. I have a friend who uses a B25, it doesn't look off on him and he's pretty tall.
> 
> If you asked me this question 10+ years ago, I would've said only B40s are appropriate for guys but times have changed and men's fashion has made great leaps. There are men who carry Chanel 2.55 while still looking very masculine



'If you asked me this question X years ago . . . '
That is such a good opening. It seems to me that now it is 'appropriate' for a guy to carry whatever he wishes.  It will be the way and confidence in which he carries it, that will determine the general acceptance of his style without prejudice.
Twas thus and ever shall be.


----------



## WhiteBus

FancyPanda86 said:


> I totally want a B30. My first offer was a B35 and as much I love it, amazing color combo (noir with RGHW), it is wayyyyy to big for my needs ATM. with the pandemic and working from home, I was thinking it would be a nice work bag or travel bag. So for me a B35 is too much bag for the essentials I carry (Wallet, keys, 2 phones, sanitizer, extra masks).
> 
> but hoping a B30 will be the perfect fit if I ever get the offer  I’ve heard from most that the B30 is most desirable, yes a B25 is super popular ATM. It has its cons that it’s tooooo small or that is hand carry only.



It appears that you have thought about it very carefully, so you should stick by your guns.
BUT have you tried either size? Even if deep down you know the 35 is not for you, if you have been offered one and have the opportunity to try it, I think you should.  It should confirm your preference for a 30 and you will be respected for being a discerning client.  A 30 might well become available sooner than you might expect.


----------



## FancyPanda86

WhiteBus said:


> It appears that you have thought about it very carefully, so you should stick by your guns.
> BUT have you tried either size? Even if deep down you know the 35 is not for you, if you have been offered one and have the opportunity to try it, I think you should.  It should confirm your preference for a 30 and you will be respected for being a discerning client.  A 30 might well become available sooner than you might expect.



Yea, I mean I'd like to think I've thought about it. I would love a B25 just to have in my collection but its *not* currently on my wishlist with my SA. hell, I'd probably rock it too but when I last spoke to my SA, she was telling me the cons of a B25 (its hand carry only, it get's tiring, its SUPER competitive to get, etc). But then again, as I typed that out...yes I've carry my B35 on the crook of my arms when I need to dig for something BUT I do tend to hand carry it when I do use it. So actually I wouldn't mind a B25. But I think a B30 is on my wishlist because I've read its the perfect balance for most people (and TBH I think for a guy of my size - 6ft with an average to stocky frame, a B25 would look too tiny on me). 

Either way, I do hope a B30 or Mini Kelly II (I know, SUPER hard to get but I told my SA I've seen guys rocking it) show up for me this year. We'll see tho, my local store is super competitive and it doesn't get as much stock as the flagships...my fingers are crossed tho.


----------



## allanrvj

FancyPanda86 said:


> Yea, I mean I'd like to think I've thought about it. I would love a B25 just to have in my collection but its *not* currently on my wishlist with my SA. hell, I'd probably rock it too but when I last spoke to my SA, she was telling me the cons of a B25 (its hand carry only, it get's tiring, its SUPER competitive to get, etc). But then again, as I typed that out...yes I've carry my B35 on the crook of my arms when I need to dig for something BUT I do tend to hand carry it when I do use it. So actually I wouldn't mind a B25. But I think a B30 is on my wishlist because I've read its the perfect balance for most people (and TBH I think for a guy of my size - 6ft with an average to stocky frame, a B25 would look too tiny on me).
> 
> Either way, I do hope a B30 or Mini Kelly II (I know, SUPER hard to get but I told my SA I've seen guys rocking it) show up for me this year. We'll see tho, my local store is super competitive and it doesn't get as much stock as the flagships...my fingers are crossed tho.



how my 6ft friend carries his B25


----------



## allanrvj

Also check out my post from years ago:



allanrvj said:


> For @okiern1981 who is looking for guys modeling the 25cm Birkin
> View attachment 3774814
> View attachment 3774815
> 
> View attachment 3774817
> 
> View attachment 3774818
> 
> Source: https://www.instagram.com/luffsy/


----------



## allanrvj

Anyone planning on getting the Stealth Skateboard Bolide?


----------



## allanrvj

Pelayo Díaz and his Mini Kelly II


----------



## allanrvj

Hausmann Johnson and his Mini Kelly II


----------



## allanrvj

linlinlinlu and his Kellys (first one is a So Kelly)


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Well I very much hope that the 29 size is not looking weird on a 5'6 guy  On the model in the H ad it looks great but then again how much can you tell from an ad
> It should be a bag that can be worn cross body so that he can even ride the bike with it.





880 said:


> My DH liked size 29 in another style, and he does wear smaller men’s bags. But, his favorite is the 33 sellier evelyn which he wears crossbody. He would like the K depeches 25 above (and I would too, bc I could borrow it.
> 
> i know this is H subforum, but I find the Dior saddle for men, matte aluminum airline seatbelt strap, very comfortable And easy to use (though it’s also quite small)
> 
> the H flash backpack for men looks like it would be comfortable to carry too!
> 
> @filthyluxe, love your action pic above and your  issey miyake! I haven’t shopped in one recently; is your jacket current collection?



I'm happy to report that I saw the SaD messenger in person. It’s such a dreamy bag, very supple and looks amazing hand held or crossbody. I haven’t seen it on a 5’6 man yet but it looks great on a woman in similar height  So if the gift is not appreciated then I guess I have a new bag for - over the top fancy but under the radar - days at the office  Thank you again @Liberté @WhiteBus @880 for your advice!


----------



## cravin

allanrvj said:


> Pelayo Díaz and his Mini Kelly II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177730



I’ve shared my opinion about the mini Kelly looking like an accessory from an American Girl doll boutique but the bags look even more ridiculous here in these pics. I know it’s an unpopular opinion so feel free to flame away.


----------



## rripley

Louis74 said:


> All blue today:
> 
> Hermes Clic HH in matte Bleu Nuit and brushed PHW (I only wore the clic HH next to the watch for the picture, it usually goes on my other wrist).


Looks great! I was going to ask about wearing it on the same wrist as watch - glad you clarified! I have the same one in black and love it.


----------



## rripley

howardu09 said:


> HAC 45 fit with plenty of room to spare..on a small-ish regional jet too. Gate agent didn't make a peep about it being too big, nor did FA. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409484
> 
> View attachment 3409485


thanks so much for posting these pics - very helpful! I just purchased a B40 and will use it for travel. I was hoping that fitting it under seats wouldn't be a problem. Thanks!


----------



## rripley

sweilun said:


> View attachment 3446974
> 
> 
> Me with my first Birkin! Gold with phw in Togo [emoji4].


Great shot - thanks for posting. Looks great on you! I just purchased the same bag but in Etain and cannot wait to receive it!


----------



## rripley

hikaruson said:


> I haven't got much time going out, since i just got this bag late August, so bear with me with those indoor photos .
> 
> View attachment 4531445
> View attachment 4531446
> View attachment 4531447
> View attachment 4531448
> View attachment 4531449


Love the bag with the striped strap - it makes it look much more like a messenger bag. Actually your pic of the bag slung over your back is what inspired me to get my first Hermes bag. I went with a B40 and am waiting on delivery. Cannot wait! Congrats on yours - very beautiful color too.


----------



## rripley

PolM said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> This is me carrying a gold B wearing suit and tie. Ah, and a H gold belt, in Epsom.
> 
> Have a good day!


It looks amazing on you - congrats!! I love seeing how different men pull off Hermes bags differently - I like seeing them worn in a masculine way. This bag was made for you - bravo!


----------



## rripley

Markymark7 said:


> View attachment 4437488
> View attachment 4437489
> View attachment 4437491
> View attachment 4437492
> View attachment 4437495
> View attachment 4437496
> View attachment 4437497
> View attachment 4437498
> View attachment 4437499


They look fantastic - congrats!!


----------



## rripley

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 4430505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italy trip


You wear your Birkin well! Bravo. I just ordered a B40 in Etain and I think that is what you are wearing here?


----------



## allanrvj

I forgot his IG username but he totally rocks the Della. #want


----------



## allanrvj

Now I remember. philipli12345 @ IG

Birkin 35, Etain box and toile


----------



## WhiteBus

allanrvj said:


> Now I remember. philipli12345 @ IG
> 
> Birkin 35, Etain box and toile
> View attachment 5184709


this could have been perfect for rripley


----------



## allanrvj

WhiteBus said:


> this could have been perfect for rripley


yeah but he wants a 40 so...


----------



## WhiteBus

allanrvj said:


> yeah but he wants a 40 so...




of course; I did not look that carefully; it was the example of that combination that caught my eye


----------



## allanrvj

WhiteBus said:


> of course; I did not look that carefully; it was the example of that combination that caught my eye


box and toile is just gorgeous, I know. It's one of the looks that's very Hermès. like barenia and toile


----------



## WhiteBus

and not too heavy either
toile is more robust than many might think


----------



## allanrvj

Marc Jacobs.
I believe this pouch is called a Jet Clutch


----------



## HBfan81

microwave said:


> Haven't been back here for a long time!!! Contributing my new purchase - Kelly Depeche 36 in Vert Rousseau !!!


Wow. If possible I wish to see more pics of Kelly deseche in very Rousseau. I was offered a SO and it was one of my ideas. Thanks


----------



## Ferrari458

Hi Everyone, 

First time posting here so unsure if im in the right place. 

My SA has just offered me the chance to place my first SO for a Sac a Depeche 38 or the new Sac a Depeche light.
Im inclined to go for the light for the following reasons: 
- Its more compact and a bit more modern (less formal)
- Its mostly lined in Chèvre leather (a big thing for me)

I was wondering if anyone could give me some tips for the SO process specifically to the Sac a Depeche model. 
Am i correct in assuming its more limited in options vs a traditional women's bag? I.e cant choose brushed hardware, stitching and lining colours? 

Thank you all in advance! 
Pete


----------



## acrowcounted

Ferrari458 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First time posting here so unsure if im in the right place.
> 
> My SA has just offered me the chance to place my first SO for a Sac a Depeche 38 or the new Sac a Depeche light.
> Im inclined to go for the light for the following reasons:
> - Its more compact and a bit more modern (less formal)
> - Its mostly lined in Chèvre leather (a big thing for me)
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me some tips for the SO process specifically to the Sac a Depeche model.
> Am i correct in assuming its more limited in options vs a traditional women's bag? I.e cant choose brushed hardware, stitching and lining colours?
> 
> Thank you all in advance!
> Pete


Check out this awesome post from @Meta which details the options available for each SO model. Congrats on your future Depeche SO!


----------



## Ferrari458

acrowcounted said:


> Check out this awesome post from @Meta which details the options available for each SO model. Congrats on your future Depeche SO!



This is exactly what I was looking for.

Thank you so much for sharing! Hopefully I'll be able to post my fulfilled SO soon!


----------



## HBfan81

Ferrari458 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First time posting here so unsure if im in the right place.
> 
> My SA has just offered me the chance to place my first SO for a Sac a Depeche 38 or the new Sac a Depeche light.
> Im inclined to go for the light for the following reasons:
> - Its more compact and a bit more modern (less formal)
> - Its mostly lined in Chèvre leather (a big thing for me)
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me some tips for the SO process specifically to the Sac a Depeche model.
> Am i correct in assuming its more limited in options vs a traditional women's bag? I.e cant choose brushed hardware, stitching and lining colours?
> 
> Thank you all in advance!
> Pete



Do you have any combo color in mind?
Is more practical sac a deep he light than a Kelly depeches?


----------



## Ferrari458

HBfan81 said:


> Do you have any combo color in mind?
> Is more practical sac a deep he light than a Kelly depeches?



I think it's more practical than a Kelly Depeche. I prefer the sac a depeche style a bit more. Id save the Kelly/Birkin style for a HAC 40.

In terms of colours, looking at the link from Meta, it would depend on what my options are. My country is still in a strict COVID lockdown, so I won't make it to the store for another month or so.

1) VERSO option: If I'm allowed to choose a togo exterior colour and a colour from the lining options I'd choose Vert Rousseau exterior (white stitching) with a blue electrique/saphir chèvre interior. If not, and I had to choose two colours from the Togo chart id choose Blue Zellige as an interior (something bright)

2) MULTI colour option: I think I would only be allowed to choose two togo colours, and not two togo colours and a lining colour from the separate lining chart. If so, id probably still stick to Vert Rousseau bag and Blue Nuit (handle/clochette)

Im not set on anything but I can see myself pretty confidently ordering a bag in: (Then with a bright interior)
1) Vert Rousseau
2) Blue Nuit

Id stay away from light colours for the exterior as ill be using it most days of the week.

Please let me know what you all think/suggestions. Any tips would be really appreciated.

Thank you!
Pete


----------



## qubed

Vert Rousseau is a great color. I probably would have picked it as my exterior color for my SO, but it wasn't available then. If you do the verso option, the interior color has to be from the linings list. Keep in mind with the verso option, you're probably the only person that's really going to see it. It's a good opportunity to pick a fun color that pops.


----------



## Ferrari458

qubed said:


> Vert Rousseau is a great color. I probably would have picked it as my exterior color for my SO, but it wasn't available then. If you do the verso option, the interior color has to be from the linings list. Keep in mind with the verso option, you're probably the only person that's really going to see it. It's a good opportunity to pick a fun color that pops.




Ok thats really good to know. 
Yea I wouldn't know what second colour to choose if i did a multi colour option. Because Rousseau is so dark, if i picked another dark colour the lining would be a bit bland? And i couldn't choose such a bright colour as a secondary option, just wouldn't be comfortable carrying it. 

Im leaning towards:

1) Verso: Vert Rousseau and Abricot (green and orange always work well)
2) Verso: Vert Rousseau and Blue electrique OR Saphir
3) Verso: Blue Nuit and Malachite
4) Multi: Vert Rousseau and Blue Nuit
5) Multi: Vert Rousseau and Saphir

Let me know what you all think. Im so overwhelmed haha


----------



## WhiteBus

when you see the swatches you will know what works for you
you need to be informed, the options will not be unlimited and could change
trying to decide now is part of the excitement of an SO
when the time comes do think to the future and what you think
you will be still be happy with in a few years time
in any case, Hermes is likely to reject proposal it considers too outrageous


----------



## Ferrari458

Really well said.

Ill post again when my in store appointment happens. 

Thanks to everyone for the help!


----------



## navicular

I’d choose the original SaD 38 over the light version - it’s more classic (which a briefcase should be in my opinion) and takes greater finesse to craft. An SO version would be very special indeed.

Back in the day, some of us on tpf used to refer to the SaD as the men’s equivalent of the birkin.

I’m attaching screenshots of an instagram post of mine from years ago explaining my love for this style (I currently have a 38cm in black togo and a 34cm in blue roi ostrich):


----------



## HBfan81

Ferrari458 said:


> I think it's more practical than a Kelly Depeche. I prefer the sac a depeche style a bit more. Id save the Kelly/Birkin style for a HAC 40.
> 
> In terms of colours, looking at the link from Meta, it would depend on what my options are. My country is still in a strict COVID lockdown, so I won't make it to the store for another month or so.
> 
> 1) VERSO option: If I'm allowed to choose a togo exterior colour and a colour from the lining options I'd choose Vert Rousseau exterior (white stitching) with a blue electrique/saphir chèvre interior. If not, and I had to choose two colours from the Togo chart id choose Blue Zellige as an interior (something bright)
> 
> 2) MULTI colour option: I think I would only be allowed to choose two togo colours, and not two togo colours and a lining colour from the separate lining chart. If so, id probably still stick to Vert Rousseau bag and Blue Nuit (handle/clochette)
> 
> Im not set on anything but I can see myself pretty confidently ordering a bag in: (Then with a bright interior)
> 1) Vert Rousseau
> 2) Blue Nuit
> 
> Id stay away from light colours for the exterior as ill be using it most days of the week.
> 
> Please let me know what you all think/suggestions. Any tips would be really appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!
> Pete


Thanks Pete! That is personal, but I really like the option for vert rousseau plus blue electric interior. In my case I am thinking about a Kelly depeches but not sure if like any of the SO color. If could choose one color would be vert amande. But for the SO chart I plan multicolor:
if Togo principal color vert Rousseau and secondary gris tourtuelle or principal rouge Sellier and secondary blue nuit. 
If Epsom, principal blue glacier and secondary gris aspahte or blue saphir.
Any recomendation guys? To be honest I am nothing sure. Blue glacier is one of my favorite color but maybe is too pale and informal for a briefcase. And the other colors are not my favorite. In some pics I like vert Rousseau but in others I feel is too dark


----------



## drjc

A.Ali said:


> Little treat for myself
> 
> View attachment 5166960


That's stunning. What model is it (I'm new to Hermès)?


----------



## Starlights3

Long time lurker and first time poster in this thread.

I don’t know why but was instantly drawn to sac a depeches 29 messenger as soon as I saw it. Was choosing between barenia faubourg fauve or evercolor Gris etain. I ended up going for Gris etain as one of my favourite colours.

Not sure where to attach the clochette


----------



## allanrvj

Volynka Plume Fourre-Tout 40 @ the gym


----------



## HBfan81

I need advise for a Kelly depeches 36. Blue glacier or ver Rousseau? I am afraid blue glacier is too delicate color. But opposite with vert rousseau, maybe too dark? In my local store they have the leather sample of blue glacier but not vert Rousseau, so I couldnt see that color on person. I would appreciate your comments. Probably I will do bicolor version anyway but one of these both will be the principal color


----------



## WhiteBus

allanrvj said:


> Volynka Plume Fourre-Tout 40 @ the gym
> 
> View attachment 5200587


You model it very well and make it look more 'to die for' than ever.
I have recently seen a similar vintage barenia plume a did not take the plunge, because I wondered how  easy is the style to use?  Plumes are wonderfully understated examples of Hermes, but I have been put off by the zip half way down the middle of the side.


----------



## WhiteBus

HBfan81 said:


> I need advise for a Kelly depeches 36. Blue glacier or ver Rousseau? I am afraid blue glacier is too delicate color. But opposite with vert rousseau, maybe too dark? In my local store they have the leather sample of blue glacier but not vert Rousseau, so I couldnt see that color on person. I would appreciate your comments. Probably I will do bicolor version anyway but one of these both will be the principal color



I'm sure your instinct that blue glacier would be an impractical colour (I think that's what you mean) is right. That does not mean that vert rousseau would be the 'right' choice either.  It is dark, and in some ways its darkness is greater because it is a colour - not black, which is no colour.
Nonetheless it would be very desirable - especially with a dramatic interior!


----------



## FreddieMac

Short hop over to Paris for a work/pleasure trip.


----------



## FreddieMac

WhiteBus said:


> You model it very well and make it look more 'to die for' than ever.
> I have recently seen a similar vintage barenia plume a did not take the plunge, because I wondered how  easy is the style to use?  Plumes are wonderfully understated examples of Hermes, but I have been put off by the zip half way down the middle of the side.



Having had my Fourre-tout 40 for almost a year now, I have found it super practical as a to/from work bag.

Once I worked out that the easiest way to open the zipper is by holder the opposite pull tab as you open, all was well with the world! This could be due to mine being Butler and therefore super soft and mallleable.

I can also handle one-handed opening by putting the handles over my arm and then unzipping and reaching in.

For a fairly streamlined bag, it offers plenty of space!


----------



## WhiteBus

FreddieMac said:


> Short hop over to Paris for a work/pleasure trip.
> View attachment 5201287


Is that your Very Special Order barenia piece?
It is stunning.


----------



## FreddieMac

WhiteBus said:


> Is that your Very Special Order barenia piece?
> It is stunning.



It is indeed! Thank you. The patina is just starting to come together nicely now!


----------



## WhiteBus

It is such a shame that Hermes has replaced the Steve style.


----------



## Starlights3

That is the most gorgeous Steve I have ever seen. Was not super interested in the style but now wow.




FreddieMac said:


> Short hop over to Paris for a work/pleasure trip.
> View attachment 5201287


----------



## allanrvj

WhiteBus said:


> You model it very well and make it look more 'to die for' than ever.
> I have recently seen a similar vintage barenia plume a did not take the plunge, because I wondered how  easy is the style to use?  Plumes are wonderfully understated examples of Hermes, but I have been put off by the zip half way down the middle of the side.


for me it's very easy to use and I wouldn't have wanted it with the zipper going all the way to the bottom of the sides (also for that style I think it's usually made with two zipper pulls; this has just one). while carrying it, I could easily open it with one hand on the handle and the other one pulling the zipper open. unlike the HAC (which I previously had), this is very generous with interior pockets. one side has a two gusseted pockets, and the other side has one large pocket.

it's my first time to have an H bag with a zipper and it's a revelation. it glides like butter. I remember many years ago getting an LV runway piece and the zipper stayed stubborn even after months of use (even after the pencil and candle trick) that I eventually sold it.


----------



## Starlights3

Hi again, keen to get some of your opinions on the ultrapla belt bag (good and bad). I can’t stop thinking about it even though it is probably super impractical being so slim. I love the strap and buckle of the belt bag style so I’m not that interested in the messenger/bandouliere versions.


----------



## allanrvj

Starlights3 said:


> Hi again, keen to get some of your opinions on the ultrapla belt bag (good and bad). I can’t stop thinking about it even though it is probably super impractical being so slim. I love the strap and buckle of the belt bag style so I’m not that interested in the messenger/bandouliere versions.
> 
> View attachment 5201460
> View attachment 5201461
> View attachment 5201462
> View attachment 5201463
> View attachment 5201464
> View attachment 5201465


I prefer the Cityslide for this purpose since you can actually put stuff in it, and it's the same price range




There is also the Cityback belt bag which is a bit more expensive than the Cityslide, but unfortunately it only comes in epsom which one either hates or loves


----------



## Starlights3

Thanks!

I really wanted to like the cityslide but I fell in love with the leather strap on the ultrapla. I think the price point for the cityslide is even better and I haven’t completely written it off yet. it is a bit generic looking for a belt bag though. I will definitely try it out once restrictions are lifted.

The cityback looks great, bit bulky but also, yes I’m one of the unlucky few who have had issues with Epsom. My Calvi in Epsom started peeling after 2 weeks of use. Hopefully they continue this line with other leathers 




allanrvj said:


> I prefer the Cityslide for this purpose since you can actually put stuff in it, and it's the same price range
> View attachment 5201477
> View attachment 5201478
> 
> 
> There is also the Cityback belt bag which is a bit more expensive than the Cityslide, but unfortunately it only comes in epsom which one either hates or loves
> 
> View attachment 5201482


----------



## HJoo

Does anyone know if HAC 40’s are easier to come by in Europe than they were 4-5 years ago? just wondering if post-covid they are on display and sold as normal bags like Evelyne or garden party? TIA


----------



## allanrvj

HJoo said:


> Does anyone know if HAC 40’s are easier to come by in Europe than they were 4-5 years ago? just wondering if post-covid they are on display and sold as normal bags like Evelyne or garden party? TIA


I'm in the EU but I don't know the current state of HAC 40 availability, although I did see this on the shelf at the Sèvres store last August (pic from an IG reseller). Didn't ask if it was available to be purchased or for display only.


----------



## HJoo

allanrvj said:


> I'm in the EU but I don't know the current state of HAC 40 availability, although I did see this on the shelf at the Sèvres store last August (pic from an IG reseller). Didn't ask if it was available to be purchased or for display only.
> View attachment 5202588


Hey! How are you? I saw you got your plume 40 finally! In such a beautiful leather too. I’m on the search for a canvas HAC 40 and hoping I find one in Europe this autumn!


----------



## allanrvj

HJoo said:


> Hey! How are you? I saw you got your plume 40 finally! In such a beautiful leather too. I’m on the search for a canvas HAC 40 and hoping I find one in Europe this autumn!


I'm good. thanks  and yes, finally. I have my Plume 40 after envying your bag for many years. lol

in case you're going to be in Paris, and you don't find the HAC you're looking for from the H stores, there's one available from Collector Square. It's about 3000 eur more expensive than retail, though.









						Sac de voyage Hermes Haut à Courroies - Travel Bag en toile bicolore beige et noire et cuir noir
					

Chaque sac vendu sur Collector Square est expertisé et choisi pour son excellent état. Expédition sous 24h.




					www.collectorsquare.com
				




you can ask for an appointment to see it, in case you want to see it in person before buying.


----------



## HJoo

allanrvj said:


> I'm good. thanks  and yes, finally. I have my Plume 40 after envying your bag for many years. lol
> 
> in case you're going to be in Paris, and you don't find the HAC you're looking for from the H stores, there's one available from Collector Square. It's about 3000 eur more expensive than retail, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sac de voyage Hermes Haut à Courroies - Travel Bag en toile bicolore beige et noire et cuir noir
> 
> 
> Chaque sac vendu sur Collector Square est expertisé et choisi pour son excellent état. Expédition sous 24h.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.collectorsquare.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can ask for an appointment to see it, in case you want to see it in person before buying.


Oh wow! That is the exact piece I’m hoping to find. I saw it in a interview virgil abloh did and he mentioned he purchased this same bag and I fell in love with it. However, I think it’s more than 4000 euros more than retail? isnt the HAC 8950? I don’t want to pay more than retail so I’m gonna test my luck! i heard from a friend that HaC’s are easier to buy since everyone is gravitating towards smaller bags and HAC’s are so damn heavy!  Wish me luck!


----------



## allanrvj

HJoo said:


> Oh wow! That is the exact piece I’m hoping to find. I saw it in a interview virgil abloh did and he mentioned he purchased this same bag and I fell in love with it. However, I think it’s more than 4000 euros more than retail? isnt the HAC 8950? I don’t want to pay more than retail so I’m gonna test my luck! i heard from a friend that HaC’s are easier to buy since everyone is gravitating towards smaller bags and HAC’s are so damn heavy!  Wish me luck!


lol no. HAC 40 last year before the price increase was already 9600€ (togo), so it's probably around 10k now.

naomi campbell also has this HAC so I guess the best of luck to you


----------



## papertiger

allanrvj said:


> Volynka Plume Fourre-Tout 40 @ the gym
> 
> View attachment 5200587



Bravo


----------



## allanrvj

papertiger said:


> Bravo


thank you, PT!


----------



## papertiger

*Gentlemen:*
*
Less Q&A and more modelling please  
*
*TY*


----------



## allanrvj

To bring this thread back on track, here's a guy who loves his combo HAC 40's


----------



## qubed

Really? Who cares? this is the only ongoing thread for men and hermes and has basically functioned as a catch-all hermes thread for us for years. 



papertiger said:


> *Gentlemen:*
> 
> *Less Q&A and more modelling please *
> 
> *TY*


----------



## papertiger

qubed said:


> Really? Who cares? this is the only ongoing thread for men and hermes and has basically functioned as a catch-all hermes thread for us for years.



Title's the title.

Start a new thread for Men's Q&A if you want. More than one more. Men don't need to have only one thread. They can space themselves out. It's a men's Hermès Forum too.


----------



## qubed

papertiger said:


> Title's the title.
> 
> Start a new thread for Men's Q&A if you want. More than one more. Men don't need to have only one thread. They can space themselves out. It's a men's Hermès Forum too.



I mean, can't you just change the title then? This thread doesn't get enough traffic to warrant splitting it into two. And all the other men's threads are pretty generic catch-alls (Fendi Fellas, Dudes & their Diors, etc)


----------



## papertiger

qubed said:


> I mean, can't you just change the title then? This thread doesn't get enough traffic to warrant splitting it into two. And all the other men's threads are pretty generic catch-alls (Fendi Fellas, Dudes & their Diors, etc)



If that's what others want too


----------



## WhiteBus

I would vote to change the title to reflect how the thread has evolved over time and is being used.
By replacing 'modelling their' with 'and' would reflect that.
A lot of threads vere off track from time to time. At the moment Hermes Boutiques in London has a lot about collecting tableware but it will probably correct itself.
The moderator's (dammed if they do, dammed if they don't- a thankless job) prompt, semantically correct, was unwelcome in this case.  It did not occur to me that TY meant 'Thank You'. I thought it was a signature.


----------



## pursemurse

qubed said:


> I mean, can't you just change the title then? This thread doesn't get enough traffic to warrant splitting it into two. And all the other men's threads are pretty generic catch-alls (Fendi Fellas, Dudes & their Diors, etc)



To stick with the theme: Hermès and Hommes


----------



## WhiteBus

pursemurse said:


> To stick with the theme: Hermès and Hommes



peut-être  Hermes et les hommes?


----------



## allanrvj

X post from wildlife sightings
from Tokyo Fashion Week


----------



## lxrac

victoroliveira said:


> View attachment 5118274



Is this size 35?


----------



## Egel

pursemurse said:


> To stick with the theme: Hermès and Hommes


That has a nice ring to it, but it would be a shame if people are looking for this thread after years of not using the forum. How about Space for guys modeling* their Hermès? This thread is more than modeling but people might still be attatched to the title. A bit of a "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" but with a small adjustment so that the title and content of the thread can be as it is now.


----------



## WhiteBus

Egel said:


> That has a nice ring to it, but it would be a shame if people are looking for this thread after years of not using the forum. How about Space for guys modeling* their Hermès? This thread is more than modeling but people might still be attatched to the title. A bit of a "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" but with a small adjustment so that the title and content of the thread can be as it is now.



This issue only raised its head because a moderator called for contributors to keep to the title of the thread.
#10586


----------



## Egel

WhiteBus said:


> This issue only raised its head because a moderator called for contributors to keep to the title of the thread.
> #10586


I know what you mean, after @qubed said that it wasn't wise to split it up into a photo only and talk thread and suggested renaming the title, @papertiger said that that was okay if other people are okay with that. Then there were some titles thrown in. 

My point was that some people might read everything and anything but others might not. This thread started in 2008. I can imagine that some people are attached to the name of this thread. Or somebody might come back after some time and the chatty thread as they know it is gone. Maybe I am thinking about H heritage to much, but if there is a title change, I hope that people are also open to a very minimal name change. 

That's why I opted for an * above "modeling". It would change the name, so that it is not about just modeling pictures, but would also preserve a bit of the threads own history.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I think Hermès pour le Hommes has a nice ring to it!
Seriously though I do feel this thread is about more than just men modelling their H items its also really informative as a database of best bags for business and travel, fit of the menswear etc etc.
Also although female I love this thread because I dont like just feminine bags or jewellery for instance I'm inspired by @duggi84's way of wearing Hermes. 
And I also love bags like the Steve Messenger etc.
The beauty (to my mind) of Some of Hermes designs is that they have an androgynous edge to them.
The Jypsiere for instance looks equally good on a man or woman, and as shown in this thread Guys can rock a Lindy and a Kelly.


----------



## victoroliveira

lxrac said:


> Is this size 35?


yes!


----------



## ialberto22

Screenshots from a video trying to style new gold loafers hahah Vince White Sweater, JBrand Mick Jeans and Hermes Gold Loafers in Veau.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ialberto22 said:


> Screenshots from a video trying to style new gold loafers hahah Vince White Sweater, JBrand Mick Jeans and Hermes Gold Loafers in Veau.
> 
> View attachment 5207051
> View attachment 5207054



Love your look. I must say... J Brand Micks are my absolute favorite jeans ever!!!


----------



## ray_of_light

Hi all tpfers! Although I am in love with the brand for many years, I am a newbie for this site! You guys are so amazing and have great collections which make me ashamed of mine.

Yet, I am so happy to share my first ever quota bag with you today! This bag is not just a quota bag for me but a very important piece in my life. I have been suffering from my depression and anxiety these months and one day I decided to make the bag as a goal for me to keep myself going (I hope it doesn’t sound too pathetic). And finally this day has come and I am glad that I achieve it! I know this bag is nothing big to you guys but I would really want to share with you this piece that marks my graduation!  I hope you will find it adorable too!

P.S. It’s a K32 verso of deep blue/ vert bosphore with PHW in Evercolor


----------



## JeanGranger

ray_of_light said:


> Hi all tpfers! Although I am in love with the brand for many years, I am a newbie for this site! You guys are so amazing and have great collections which make me ashamed of mine.
> 
> Yet, I am so happy to share my first ever quota bag with you today! This bag is not just a quota bag for me but a very important piece in my life. I have been suffering from my depression and anxiety these months and one day I decided to make the bag as a goal for me to keep myself going (I hope it doesn’t sound too pathetic). And finally this day has come and I am glad that I achieve it! I know this bag is nothing big to you guys but I would really want to share with you this piece that marks my graduation!  I hope you will find it adorable too!
> 
> P.S. It’s a K32 verso of deep blue/ vert bosphore with PHW in Evercolor








Congratulations on your graduation! And for scoring this beautiful Kelly. Love the look of evercolor in your picture. Look so deliciousxo


----------



## allanrvj

ray_of_light said:


> Hi all tpfers! Although I am in love with the brand for many years, I am a newbie for this site! You guys are so amazing and have great collections which make me ashamed of mine.
> 
> Yet, I am so happy to share my first ever quota bag with you today! This bag is not just a quota bag for me but a very important piece in my life. I have been suffering from my depression and anxiety these months and one day I decided to make the bag as a goal for me to keep myself going (I hope it doesn’t sound too pathetic). And finally this day has come and I am glad that I achieve it! I know this bag is nothing big to you guys but I would really want to share with you this piece that marks my graduation!  I hope you will find it adorable too!
> 
> P.S. It’s a K32 verso of deep blue/ vert bosphore with PHW in Evercolor


congratulations! it's beautiful and looks so good carried by you!


----------



## ray_of_light

Thank you dears! I really love it more and more! The blue is awesome and I can surely match it with a lot of things!


----------



## ray_of_light

JeanGranger said:


> Congratulations on your graduation! And for scoring this beautiful Kelly. Love the look of evercolor in your picture. Look so deliciousxo





allanrvj said:


> congratulations! it's beautiful and looks so good carried by you!



Oh sorry I meant to quote you guys


----------



## Sydny2

ray_of_light said:


> Hi all tpfers! Although I am in love with the brand for many years, I am a newbie for this site! You guys are so amazing and have great collections which make me ashamed of mine.
> 
> Yet, I am so happy to share my first ever quota bag with you today! This bag is not just a quota bag for me but a very important piece in my life. I have been suffering from my depression and anxiety these months and one day I decided to make the bag as a goal for me to keep myself going (I hope it doesn’t sound too pathetic). And finally this day has come and I am glad that I achieve it! I know this bag is nothing big to you guys but I would really want to share with you this piece that marks my graduation!  I hope you will find it adorable too!
> 
> P.S. It’s a K32 verso of deep blue/ vert bosphore with PHW in Evercolor




Congrats! That’s a very nice combo.


----------



## Sydny2

Sydny2 said:


> Congrats! That’s a very nice combo.





ray_of_light said:


> Thank you dears! I really love it more and more! The blue is awesome and I can surely match it with a lot of things!



How do you like it so far in term of size, color, leather? 
Any reason you picked K over B? 
Was this combo in your wishlist?


----------



## ray_of_light

Sydny2 said:


> How do you like it so far in term of size, color, leather?
> Any reason you picked K over B?
> Was this combo in your wishlist?



I just pick it up today so I don’t have much chance to experience it yet. I intended to get a K35 originally but my SA told me it would be very rare to see them in the shops in Hong Kong. I guess now it’s the trend for small bags . So after some discussion with my SA, we decided to go for K32.

For choosing K against B, it was a fun process too. My SA suggested me to get a B as it is more popular and harder to get, but I don’t know, I find K really elegant and well constructed so I made up my mind for a K instead. The shoulder strap option is a plus for me too!

I tend to have more neutral and easy colour as my first milestone, but I have actually not thought about the choice of leather. I did not specifically request for the leather (except I don’t think I am ready for an exotic one yet) but it’s a surprise that I can get a verso. I am grateful to have a nice SA as the competition seems tough here in Hong Kong 

Thank you very much for saying nice things to me, I am happy to take part in this chat


----------



## LeahLVoes

ray_of_light said:


> Hi all tpfers! Although I am in love with the brand for many years, I am a newbie for this site! You guys are so amazing and have great collections which make me ashamed of mine.
> 
> Yet, I am so happy to share my first ever quota bag with you today! This bag is not just a quota bag for me but a very important piece in my life. I have been suffering from my depression and anxiety these months and one day I decided to make the bag as a goal for me to keep myself going (I hope it doesn’t sound too pathetic). And finally this day has come and I am glad that I achieve it! I know this bag is nothing big to you guys but I would really want to share with you this piece that marks my graduation!  I hope you will find it adorable too!
> 
> P.S. It’s a K32 verso of deep blue/ vert bosphore with PHW in Evercolor



Beautiful Story and a stunning bag. As I have struggled with this myself I can relate how a archivable goal can help to stay focused and  keep one going. You can be very proud of yourself. ❤️


----------



## ray_of_light

DennisLVoes said:


> Beautiful Story and a stunning bag. As I have struggled with this myself I can relate how a archivable goal can help to stay focused and  keep one going. You can be very proud of yourself. ❤



Thanks for the support! I secretly worry that it may sound stupid for setting this as my goal against my situation, but it really helps! Of course I have to thank my family and friends who stay with me the whole time also. I am proud of myself really, even though I can’t say I am at my 100% yet, I am way better now!

I hope you are all right too and be sure I am supporting you despite whatever distance between us


----------



## Sydny2

ray_of_light said:


> I just pick it up today so I don’t have much chance to experience it yet. I intended to get a K35 originally but my SA told me it would be very rare to see them in the shops in Hong Kong. I guess now it’s the trend for small bags . So after some discussion with my SA, we decided to go for K32.
> 
> For choosing K against B, it was a fun process too. My SA suggested me to get a B as it is more popular and harder to get, but I don’t know, I find K really elegant and well constructed so I made up my mind for a K instead. The shoulder strap option is a plus for me too!
> 
> I tend to have more neutral and easy colour as my first milestone, but I have actually not thought about the choice of leather. I did not specifically request for the leather (except I don’t think I am ready for an exotic one yet) but it’s a surprise that I can get a verso. I am grateful to have a nice SA as the competition seems tough here in Hong Kong
> 
> Thank you very much for saying nice things to me, I am happy to take part in this chat



That’s awesome. I think you made a good decision. Nice color and perfect size. I think K32 is a good size. Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## ray_of_light

Sydny2 said:


> That’s awesome. I think you made a good decision. Nice color and perfect size. I think K32 is a good size. Enjoy your new baby!



Thank you! I can’t wait to bring her out for some great time!


----------



## rthk

allanrvj said:


> Volynka Plume Fourre-Tout 40 @ the gym
> 
> View attachment 5200587



It really smells great!


----------



## allanrvj

rthk said:


> It really smells great!



wow! could you also post on this thread:
New leather, Volynka Russian Leather?
share your thoughts, etc.
Thank you


----------



## rthk

allanrvj said:


> wow! could you also post on this thread:
> New leather, Volynka Russian Leather?
> share your thoughts, etc.
> Thank you


No problem, my pleasure


----------



## rthk

allanrvj said:


> Anyone planning on getting the Stealth Skateboard Bolide?
> 
> View attachment 5175847
> View attachment 5175848
> View attachment 5175849
> View attachment 5175851


I would like to get one if I could. Are you?


----------



## allanrvj

rthk said:


> I would like to get one if I could. Are you?


If I had spare coins lying around, I would


----------



## Angelian

Speaking of the Stealth Skateboard Bolide, adding these pics here as well.
There is a smaller version with a strap, really nice! (Heard the big version is really heavy, so good move H.)


----------



## jk1234

HJoo said:


> Hey! How are you? I saw you got your plume 40 finally! In such a beautiful leather too. I’m on the search for a canvas HAC 40 and hoping I find one in Europe this autumn!


Let me know if you do find one in Europe this autumn as I'm looking for the same item!  Any idea if the RSH store will be the best bet to getting the canvas HAC 40?


----------



## HBfan81

Does anyone know if this version of HAC is made in more colors? It seemed to me to see it in black too


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

HBfan81 said:


> Does anyone know if this version of HAC is made in more colors? It seemed to me to see it in black too


I saw one in Black for sale on Vestiere but never seen it in any other colours


----------



## qubed

Thanks for the name change @papertiger !!


----------



## HBfan81

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I saw one in Black for sale on Vestiere but never seen it in any other colours


Thanks. I just go to my store because they received one. And it is on black. So bad I am not a fan of black color.


----------



## jk1234

allanrvj said:


> To bring this thread back on track, here's a guy who loves his combo HAC 40's
> 
> View attachment 5202732
> View attachment 5202733


Any idea what the colors are in the top picture?


----------



## allanrvj

jk1234 said:


> Any idea what the colors are in the top picture?


no clue


----------



## navicular

jk1234 said:


> Any idea what the colors are in the top picture?



Blue de malte and blue nuit, both of which look much brighter because of the flash. 
I was offered this same combination from my home store some months ago.


----------



## navicular

HBfan81 said:


> Does anyone know if this version of HAC is made in more colors? It seemed to me to see it in black too



I’ve seen one in rouge H.


----------



## fatcat2523

Saw this IG post on specials._

Does anyone know any infu of this bag like price and size or product code? TIA


----------



## Meta

fatcat2523 said:


> Saw this IG post on specials._
> 
> Does anyone know any infu of this bag like price and size or product code? TIA


I doubt anyone know the product code since this is for upcoming Spring/Summer 2022 and was only just shown at the resee after the Women's runway show in Paris. I posted here that it comes in two sizes.


----------



## fatcat2523

Meta said:


> I doubt anyone know the product code since this is for upcoming Spring/Summer 2022 and was only just shown at the resee after the Women's runway show in Paris. I posted here that it comes in two sizes.


Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

I got my first Hermes bag! Wanted this since 2008. I finally have the bag at the top of my wish list!


----------



## averagejoe

My photos from the Bloor Hermes flagship. My outfit doesn't match the bag at all. 

The leather is Evercolor in Bleu Nuit, and wool (Feutre wool) in Bleu de Malte:


----------



## allanrvj

averagejoe said:


> My photos from the Bloor Hermes flagship. My outfit doesn't match the bag at all.
> 
> The leather is Evercolor in Bleu Nuit, and wool (Feutre wool) in Bleu de Malte:
> View attachment 5220294
> View attachment 5220295


congrats joe! you carry it well!


----------



## jk1234

averagejoe said:


> My photos from the Bloor Hermes flagship. My outfit doesn't match the bag at all.
> 
> The leather is Evercolor in Bleu Nuit, and wool (Feutre wool) in Bleu de Malte:
> View attachment 5220294
> View attachment 5220295


Gorgeous! What size?


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> I got my first Hermes bag! Wanted this since 2008. I finally have the bag at the top of my wish list!
> View attachment 5220288
> View attachment 5220289
> View attachment 5220290
> View attachment 5220291
> View attachment 5220292



Congrats!!!! Super beautiful bag!


----------



## averagejoe

jk1234 said:


> Gorgeous! What size?


Thanks! The size is a 40, and it appears quite large due to the wide base.


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> Congrats!!!! Super beautiful bag!






allanrvj said:


> congrats joe! you carry it well!



Thank you very much!


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> My photos from the Bloor Hermes flagship. My outfit doesn't match the bag at all.
> 
> The leather is Evercolor in Bleu Nuit, and wool (Feutre wool) in Bleu de Malte:
> View attachment 5220294
> View attachment 5220295


Congratulations! It looks amazing! I am so happy for you!


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> Congratulations! It looks amazing! I am so happy for you!


Thank you! I still feel like I'm dreaming because I didn't think this would become a reality! For once, I own a bag that I know I can continue to use decades later without being dated.


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> My photos from the Bloor Hermes flagship. My outfit doesn't match the bag at all.
> 
> The leather is Evercolor in Bleu Nuit, and wool (Feutre wool) in Bleu de Malte:
> View attachment 5220294
> View attachment 5220295



Wow Congratulation!!! Looks so good on you.


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Wow Congratulation!!! Looks so good on you.


Thank you very much! Still can't believe I own this bag!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> My photos from the Bloor Hermes flagship. My outfit doesn't match the bag at all.
> 
> The leather is Evercolor in Bleu Nuit, and wool (Feutre wool) in Bleu de Malte:
> View attachment 5220294
> View attachment 5220295


Welcome to the club AJ! It's an amazing feeling to get your dream bag (I remember when I got my Noir B40 unexpectedly!). Use it in good health! Love the cute Rodeo Pegase as well!


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> My photos from the Bloor Hermes flagship. My outfit doesn't match the bag at all.
> 
> The leather is Evercolor in Bleu Nuit, and wool (Feutre wool) in Bleu de Malte:
> View attachment 5220294
> View attachment 5220295


Enjoy your new HAC for years to come! Lovely classic midnight blue!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Welcome to the club AJ! It's an amazing feeling to get your dream bag (I remember when I got my Noir B40 unexpectedly!). Use it in good health! Love the cute Rodeo Pegase as well!


Thank you very much! Yes I remember your noir B40! I put my name down for a B40 but the SA said that most likely it won't come in since they haven't sent one to the boutique in a long time.


Christofle said:


> Enjoy your new HAC for years to come! Lovely classic midnight blue!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Thank you very much! Yes I remember your noir B40! I put my name down for a B40 but the SA said that most likely it won't come in since they haven't sent one to the boutique in a long time.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!



Plus inventory is so incredibly low so a B40 would be even harder...I've been trying to get a B40 too


----------



## hfever

Wow, Congrats AJ, i was at the store when you picked up this beautiful bag...


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> Plus inventory is so incredibly low so a B40 would be even harder...I've been trying to get a B40 too


Ugh that's the only size that works for me from the Birkin. I put the B35 on my wishlist too but it is a bit on the smaller side for my liking.


hfever said:


> Wow, Congrats AJ, i was at the store when you picked up this beautiful bag...


Nice to meet you here! I must have made such a scene because I was there for over an hour, and it took the SA so long to get it all ready because at one point she didn't know the price exactly and had to ask the manager. She had told me the price the day before when I saw it, and then when I committed to buy, she told me that she gave me the wrong price as it was the price of a backpack. I was nervous because if she came back with a new price that is thousands higher, I don't know if I could have said yes to it.


----------



## am2022

Love this !❤️❤️❤️
I have a B40 and a  K40 - now I want a HAC40 too ! ❤️



averagejoe said:


> My photos from the Bloor Hermes flagship. My outfit doesn't match the bag at all.
> 
> The leather is Evercolor in Bleu Nuit, and wool (Feutre wool) in Bleu de Malte:
> View attachment 5220294
> View attachment 5220295


----------



## navicular

averagejoe said:


> My photos from the Bloor Hermes flagship. My outfit doesn't match the bag at all.
> 
> The leather is Evercolor in Bleu Nuit, and wool (Feutre wool) in Bleu de Malte:
> View attachment 5220294
> View attachment 5220295



Many congratulations!! Welcome to the hac club - there are several of us here who own one  Its really handsome  . This was the same combination I’d turned down from my home store earlier this year in favor of an etoupe hac40


----------



## averagejoe

navicular said:


> Many congratulations!! Welcome to the hac club - there are several of us here who own one  Its really handsome  . This was the same combination I’d turned down from my home store earlier this year in favor of an etoupe hac40


Thanks! Wow an Etoupe HAC 40! Is it in the combination of materials, or all leather?


----------



## navicular

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! Wow an Etoupe HAC 40! Is it in the combination of materials, or all leather?





Togo 
I chose the etoupe because I have a full leather blue nuit hac40, which would have been too similar to the BN/BdM one.


----------



## averagejoe

navicular said:


> View attachment 5223218
> 
> Togo
> I chose the etoupe because I have a full leather blue nuit hac40, which would have been too similar to the BN/BdM one.


Wow what a handsome bag!


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> My photos from the Bloor Hermes flagship. My outfit doesn't match the bag at all.
> 
> The leather is Evercolor in Bleu Nuit, and wool (Feutre wool) in Bleu de Malte:
> View attachment 5220294
> View attachment 5220295



Congrats AJ!!! Killer bag, and it looks great on you! Super Happy for you!


----------



## averagejoe

J.T. said:


> Congrats AJ!!! Killer bag, and it looks great on you! Super Happy for you!


Thank you very much! Can't wait to wear it out. Just have to find new outfits to go with it since the Hermes style is more preppy and polished.


----------



## Ulf

averagejoe said:


> Thank you very much! Can't wait to wear it out. Just have to find new outfits to go with it since the Hermes style is more preppy and polished.


I don't consider Hermès to be preppy necessarily, but polished for sure! They have something for everyone – you can combine/style it preppy if you like.

I wear a lot of Yohji Yamamoto, Comme des Garçons and Jil Sander, and I could easily pick out quite a few black and navy pieces from Hermès that would blend in with my existing wardrobe. I could wear all Hermès and still dress like non-preppy me.


----------



## souphamster

averagejoe said:


> My photos from the Bloor Hermes flagship. My outfit doesn't match the bag at all.
> 
> The leather is Evercolor in Bleu Nuit, and wool (Feutre wool) in Bleu de Malte:
> View attachment 5220294
> View attachment 5220295



Super gorgeous! I heard this Hac is lighter than the full leather version. Is it true?


----------



## averagejoe

Ulf said:


> I don't consider Hermès to be preppy necessarily, but polished for sure! They have something for everyone – you can combine/style it preppy if you like.
> 
> I wear a lot of Yohji Yamamoto, Comme des Garçons and Jil Sander, and I could easily pick out quite a few black and navy pieces from Hermès that would blend in with my existing wardrobe. I could wear all Hermès and still dress like non-preppy me.


Good to know. Will check out more of how others have styled the bag.


souphamster said:


> Super gorgeous! I heard this Hac is lighter than the full leather version. Is it true?


Thanks! Yes, it is quite light. I was surprised when I held the bag because I expected it to be a lot heavier.


----------



## allanrvj

averagejoe said:


> Good to know. Will check out more of how others have styled the bag.
> 
> Thanks! Yes, it is quite light. I was surprised when I held the bag because I expected it to be a lot heavier.


There are also bag inserts now for the HAC 40 on etsy, if you’re planning to use it as an everyday bag.


----------



## Acehuche

Hi everyone 
Just to share with you my last purchase
I haven’t tried on yet… as weather is still hot but I am excited


----------



## Acehuche

More pictures


----------



## allanrvj

Acehuche said:


> More pictures


handsome shoes


----------



## averagejoe

allanrvj said:


> There are also bag inserts now for the HAC 40 on etsy, if you’re planning to use it as an everyday bag.


Oh good to know! Thank you very much!


----------



## Acehuche

Thx


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Thank you very much! Can't wait to wear it out. Just have to find new outfits to go with it since the Hermes style is more preppy and polished.



I think it will work fine with your current style already! But, if you want more polished looks with a bit of edge, I really find my Prada RTW pieces to work beautifully with my hermes bags.

Most normal days I tend to just wear a uniform of a turtleneck in any color tucked into either jeans or a colorful tweed or courduroy pant in the fall/winter. Then add a simple cardigan, coat or jacket to elevate. in the spring/summer swap the turtleneck for a solid button down.

 For jeans, nothing beats levis for the price, my designer jeans are all duds tbh... too stiff and heavy, no matter how much I wear and wash them to break them in.

For turtlenecks, button downs, and cardigans I find uniqlo ones to be the best, and they always have sales! Makes the saving up for the next HAC much easier


----------



## averagejoe

Yoshi1296 said:


> For jeans, nothing beats levis for the price, my designer jeans are all duds tbh... too stiff and heavy, no matter how much I wear and wash them to break them in.
> 
> For turtlenecks, button downs, and cardigans I find uniqlo ones to be the best, and they always have sales! Makes the saving up for the next HAC much easier


Thanks for the advice! It wasn't until you mentioned that designer jeans are too stiff that I realized that most of mine are super stiff. Hard to even kneel down while wearing them. I got a number of plain ones from Saint Laurent so I could go head-to-toe YSL, and they are stiffer than jeans from mall brands for sure. My new Fendi jeans are so stiff that they ride up my calf muscle when I bend my knees, and refuse to fall back down until I pull the hem down. My fault for getting it such a slim fit, I guess.


----------



## averagejoe

Acehuche said:


> More pictures


These boots are so nice! I want them now to go with my HAC, in a dark blue colour.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for the advice! It wasn't until you mentioned that designer jeans are too stiff that I realized that most of mine are super stiff. Hard to even kneel down while wearing them. I got a number of plain ones from Saint Laurent so I could go head-to-toe YSL, and they are stiffer than jeans from mall brands for sure. My new Fendi jeans are so stiff that they ride up my calf muscle when I bend my knees, and refuse to fall back down until I pull the hem down. My fault for getting it such a slim fit, I guess.



Ur welcome!! Tbh you don't need my advice, I like your style!!!

I completely agree with you about the jeans. I mean, I guess that means its thick, durable, and good quality. But, they feel so uncomfortable because of the stiffness lol

My mom washed her chanel jeans with vinegar to soften them and it worked, but I do not have the courage to throw my jeans into the wash with vinegar LOLOL

The best jeans I ever own are a pair of tommy hilfiger childrens jeans I got from macys when I was in 6th grade. I was so overweight then, and im much skinnier now that they still fit perfectly and have aged beautifully. Absolutely soft like velvet. I wear them almost daily at some points! I'm wearing them right now as I type this! LOL


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Thank you very much! Can't wait to wear it out. Just have to find new outfits to go with it since the Hermes style is more preppy and polished.



I definitely agree with the other guy’s comments. I wouldn’t over think what to wear it with. It’s a fantastic tote, and you have a great style already. This bag fits you perfectly


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wearing the mountain zebra scarf as a top!


----------



## Starlights3

Received my personalised Calvi today from France. This kinda counts as special order I guess?

Yes I’m boring I went with etain on the outside and etoupe on the inside. I wanted something I know I would actually enjoy using and love rather than just out there for the sake of being out there 

Also, this is only my third time getting Epsom.

*To more experienced Epsom owners*, have you come across different variations in the quality of Epsom? I really like this one I got, it is much softer and feels more like leather to me. I really disliked the Epsom I got a couple years back that was really dry and hard. The epsom leather ended up peeling and being very easy to scuff and stain.

I know Chanel caviar varies even within a season and the type of bag.


----------



## Angelian

Modeling pic of the small Skateboard Bolide! 
Credit IG: dieciminutidiapplausi


----------



## allanrvj

Angelian said:


> Modeling pic of the small Skateboard Bolide!
> Credit IG: dieciminutidiapplausi
> 
> View attachment 5229777


oh no. it looks so pretty, especially in that color.


----------



## fatcat2523

Shared in the recent purchase tread. However I think it should be shared here as well. I think this is the most comfortable unisex bag other than Evelyne for guys. I am 180cm and it sits prefect on me.


----------



## [vogue]

Gorgeous bag. What’s the name of this bag? Much prefer this to the Evelyn.


----------



## Flowerlily

[vogue] said:


> Gorgeous bag. What’s the name of this bag? Much prefer this to the Evelyn.


Here you go:





						Hermès Della Cavalleria Bag
					

Della Cavalleria that debuted on the Fall/Winter 2020 is finally arriving... (Image credit: Hermes.com)     First spotted on the runway...     This bag comes in two sizes; mini and 25 if I'm not mistaken. Initial price at podium was 4900€ for mini in Epsom and the large in 25cm is 6100€ if I...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## [vogue]

Flowerlily said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Della Cavalleria Bag
> 
> 
> Della Cavalleria that debuted on the Fall/Winter 2020 is finally arriving... (Image credit: Hermes.com)     First spotted on the runway...     This bag comes in two sizes; mini and 25 if I'm not mistaken. Initial price at podium was 4900€ for mini in Epsom and the large in 25cm is 6100€ if I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



thank you so much ❤️


----------



## Louis74

Wearing a H silk scarf today to brighten up my outfit. Le Jardin de la Maharani, forgot which CW this is.


----------



## Louis74

This is my latest purchase from Hermes, A Cape Cod GM Automatic with matte black alligator strap. I also got an interchangeable natural Barenia strap for it, if a more casual look is called for.


----------



## navicular

Louis74 said:


> This is my latest purchase from Hermes, A Cape Cod GM Automatic with matte black alligator strap. I also got an interchangeable natural Barenia strap for it, if a more casual look is called for.



Love this watch for casual weekends! I’ve special ordered the double tour straps (because these aren’t available off the shelf in my wrist size) in matte black gator and fauve Barenia


----------



## Louis74

navicular said:


> Love this watch for casual weekends! I’ve special ordered the double tour straps (because these aren’t available off the shelf in my wrist size) in matte black gator and fauve Barenia



With a single tour black gator strap, I think that this watch can actually look quite dressy. I had to special order my gator strap as well. I love the look of the double tour straps and definitely want to get one, but I'm not yet sure in which leather/color combination.


----------



## victoroliveira




----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Not everyday you walk around in a bright red power suit...

(Hate the fact that the suit is made out of linen and it creases so damn easily)


----------



## averagejoe

I wanted a belt kit with a Constance buckle for a while (it used to be 42 mm and now it is 38 mm). I like it more than the 32 mm H one that I have in the guilloche finish. Almost got one in Rome in 2019. The store only had the polished Constance H, although I wanted the brushed one more. Now that I got a HAC in blue, I figured it was a good time to get the belt to match it. Togo in Bleu de Prusse and 135 calfskin in black. The same colour combination in the 32 mm size used to be with Box calfskin. Is 135 a newer version of Box?


----------



## allanrvj

averagejoe said:


> I wanted a belt kit with a Constance buckle for a while (it used to be 42 mm and now it is 38 mm). I like it more than the 32 mm H one that I have in the guilloche finish. Almost got one in Rome in 2019. The store only had the polished Constance H, although I wanted the brushed one more. Now that I got a HAC in blue, I figured it was a good time to get the belt to match it. Togo in Bleu de Prusse and 135 calfskin in black. The same colour combination in the 32 mm size used to be with Box calfskin. Is 135 a newer version of Box?
> View attachment 5236637
> View attachment 5236638
> View attachment 5236639
> View attachment 5236640


there he goes... down the slippery slope of H...


----------



## averagejoe

allanrvj said:


> there he goes... down the slippery slope of H...


Not a slope I wanted to go through, but I have this strange obsession with getting my brands to match in my outfits. Quite challenging with the price points at Hermes. At least their shoes look comparable in price to other brands.


----------



## allanrvj

averagejoe said:


> Not a slope I wanted to go through


famous last words. we know that all too well in this subforum 
you may not get another bag for a while, but I know you live in a cold country. and I won't be surprised if you're wearing a warm and comfy cashmere scarf like this one day


----------



## navicular

Work gear

Sac a Depeche 41, calvi, bastia, and trifold ulysse agenda, all in boxcalf:




#neverwithoutmyhermes


----------



## noobfinance

navicular said:


> Work gear
> 
> Sac a Depeche 41, calvi, bastia, and trifold ulysse agenda, all in boxcalf:
> 
> View attachment 5237703
> 
> 
> #neverwithoutmyhermes



How is the Depeche in practical situations? Do you baby it?
I'm a bit afraid to load it up too much, as I normally tend to carry laptop, iPad, and a bunch of other things.


----------



## navicular

noobfinance said:


> How is the Depeche in practical situations? Do you baby it?
> I'm a bit afraid to load it up too much, as I normally tend to carry laptop, iPad, and a bunch of other things.



I don’t abuse my bags but I’m not precious with them either. I carry the above as seen in my pic + airpods, keys, a petit H A4 file, an H pencil case and sometimes a folded, spare shirt. I carry my laptop separately as the weight (16” macbook) puts too much strain on the leather


----------



## noobfinance

navicular said:


> I don’t abuse my bags but I’m not precious with them either. I carry the above as seen in my pic + airpods, keys, a petit H A4 file, an H pencil case and sometimes a folded, spare shirt. I carry my laptop separately as the weight (16” macbook) puts too much strain on the leather



lol yeah I thought so on the 16" MacBook pro.
I guess I won't be able to use it for laptops then, which means it probably won't get much use.
It'd better at least accommodate an iPad pro, because otherwise I will have zero use for it.


----------



## WhiteBus

navicular said:


> Work gear
> 
> Sac a Depeche 41, calvi, bastia, and trifold ulysse agenda, all in boxcalf:
> 
> View attachment 5237703
> 
> 
> #neverwithoutmyhermes



very smart indeed


----------



## WhiteBus

noobfinance said:


> How is the Depeche in practical situations? Do you baby it?
> I'm a bit afraid to load it up too much, as I normally tend to carry laptop, iPad, and a bunch of other things.



You learn quickly to be careful with your fingernails.
I realise that is more a comment about the box calf.
I have the previous Kelly SaD style and opening is not as quick and easy as this.

As long as your 'things' are flat and not too fat, you should be fine.
It is a briefcase not a tote, like a Birkin.


----------



## averagejoe

allanrvj said:


> famous last words. we know that all too well in this subforum
> you may not get another bag for a while, but I know you live in a cold country. and I won't be surprised if you're wearing a warm and comfy cashmere scarf like this one day
> View attachment 5237160


I _do _live in a cold country! Hmm...


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I _do _live in a cold country! Hmm...


----------



## averagejoe

Wore my HAC out for the first time.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Wore my HAC out for the first time.
> View attachment 5238381



yayyy you look fab!!!


----------



## J.T.

averagejoe said:


> Wore my HAC out for the first time.
> View attachment 5238381


Very elegant! Looking good my friend!


----------



## Pegase

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Not everyday you walk around in a bright red power suit...
> 
> (Hate the fact that the suit is made out of linen and it creases so damn easily)
> 
> View attachment 5236024


Looking GOOD! Dont „hatte“ the creases, its the singularity that makes this wonderful fabric Special. Rather embrace this fact and let it work in your favor. I mean, its obvious you feel good in this suit and u are already rocking this look, Tres chick!


----------



## allanrvj

Very cute but like, so big. 50 cm wide. I hope they release a smaller version (ca. 40 cm)


----------



## Ruedubac

victoroliveira said:


> View attachment 5234012


Hello, Is that a Kelly 35?   I only have birkins and always wonder if Kelly works for a guy. It looks good on you. If you don't mind sharing the size so that i can ask my SA for similar size. Thank you


----------



## allanrvj

Ruedubac said:


> Hello, Is that a Kelly 35?   I only have birkins and always wonder if Kelly works for a guy. It looks good on you. If you don't mind sharing the size so that i can ask my SA for similar size. Thank you


Kelly works for a guy, even the mini. Have a look at a few pages back. I posted some examples


----------



## navicular

allanrvj said:


> Very cute but like, so big. 50 cm wide. I hope they release a smaller version (ca. 40 cm)
> 
> View attachment 5249990



tried on the rougeH in store, it doesn’t feel as large as the dimensions make it out to be. am waiting for blue de malte. the price point on these is very reasonable, considering the interior is full leather


----------



## Starlights3

Hey everyone, any thoughts on the Kelly to go? I prefer this to the Constance H

This one is in touch (alligator sangles) and can fit just enough of my essentials. Just..


----------



## navicular

Starlights3 said:


> Hey everyone, any thoughts on the Kelly to go? I prefer this to the Constance H
> 
> This one is in touch (alligator sangles) and can fit just enough of my essentials. Just..
> 
> View attachment 5251355
> View attachment 5251358



you carry this off very well. go for it!!


----------



## averagejoe

Starlights3 said:


> Hey everyone, any thoughts on the Kelly to go? I prefer this to the Constance H
> 
> This one is in touch (alligator sangles) and can fit just enough of my essentials. Just..
> 
> View attachment 5251355
> View attachment 5251358


It looks nice on you, but personally at this price (due to the alligator), I rather get an actual bag for a bit more.


----------



## LeahLVoes




----------



## Ruedubac

Starlights3 said:


> Hey everyone, any thoughts on the Kelly to go? I prefer this to the Constance H
> 
> This one is in touch (alligator sangles) and can fit just enough of my essentials. Just..
> 
> View attachment 5251355
> View attachment 5251358


 Looks great. Can you fit your phone in it? I was offered 1 in green but I chose something else without checking the size for my phone....


----------



## Starlights3

averagejoe said:


> It looks nice on you, but personally at this price (due to the alligator), I rather get an actual bag for a bit more.


Yes I think it is quite a premium for the touch since it is just a little bit. But this piece really speaks to me and I would not have been as interested in it without the touch accents I think. It is quite an unexpected offer since it was not on my Wishlist. I will probably get it but what other bag alternatives would you suggest?




Ruedubac said:


> Looks great. Can you fit your phone in it? I was offered 1 in green but I chose something else without checking the size for my phone....



yes I have the normal sized iphone and it fits very comfortably. I’m sure the max would too!


----------



## averagejoe

Starlights3 said:


> Yes I think it is quite a premium for the touch since it is just a little bit. But this piece really speaks to me and I would not have been as interested in it without the touch accents I think. It is quite an unexpected offer since it was not on my Wishlist. I will probably get it but what other bag alternatives would you suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I have the normal sized iphone and it fits very comfortably. I’m sure the max would too!


I would actually recommend even the Herbag or Jypsiere.


----------



## WhiteBus

allanrvj said:


> Very cute but like, so big. 50 cm wide. I hope they release a smaller version (ca. 40 cm)
> 
> View attachment 5249990




It's good to see a revival of the Galop style


----------



## garçon_H

Ok, it's my turn to ask for help!
I want a smaller (than my B40) bag with shoulder strap. I have my eyes on Kelly 32 and Constance 24, which one is more practical in really life? I don't carry a ton of stuff. 
Thanks!


----------



## LeahLVoes

garçon_H said:


> Ok, it's my turn to ask for help!
> I want a smaller (than my B40) bag with shoulder strap. I have my eyes on Kelly 32 and Constance 24, which one is more practical in really life? I don't carry a ton of stuff.
> Thanks!



I have a Kelly 32 in black togo with gold hw, while it is a very timeless piece I find it a little too small on my frame (6 feet /184cm). I don't carry much stuff either but I would put it into consideration. Or you go full on mini, a mini Kelly is stunning.


----------



## garçon_H

DennisLVoes said:


> I have a Kelly 32 in black togo with gold hw, while it is a very timeless piece I find it a little too small on my frame (6 feet /184cm). I don't carry much stuff either but I would put it into consideration. Or you go full on mini, a mini Kelly is stunning.



Thank you! I am about 177cm, so K32 might work. Mini Kelly might be too extreme lol I can't fit my wallet in it.


----------



## LeahLVoes

garçon_H said:


> Thank you! I am about 177cm, so K32 might work. Mini Kelly might be too extreme lol I can't fit my wallet in it.



yeah its a little annoying that it doesn't fit a full-size wallet.


----------



## cravin

garçon_H said:


> Ok, it's my turn to ask for help!
> I want a smaller (than my B40) bag with shoulder strap. I have my eyes on Kelly 32 and Constance 24, which one is more practical in really life? I don't carry a ton of stuff.
> Thanks!



I don’t carry H bags, but from what my wife uses the most, I’d go Kelly 32. It’s her most used bag.  She loves her Constance 24, but it sits very high when she is wearing a jacket or anything else heavy.  The beauty of the Kelly is that you can replace the strap and wear it as a true cross body.  I also find the C a tad weird to carry when she is shopping because of the lack of a handle.  The K with the handle is a winner all day.


----------



## garçon_H

cravin said:


> I don’t carry H bags, but from what my wife uses the most, I’d go Kelly 32. It’s her most used bag.  She loves her Constance 24, but it sits very high when she is wearing a jacket or anything else heavy.  The beauty of the Kelly is that you can replace the strap and wear it as a true cross body.  I also find the C a tad weird to carry when she is shopping because of the lack of a handle.  The K with the handle is a winner all day.


Very good points! I was thinking the same. Kelly it is!


----------



## WhiteBus

garçon_H said:


> Ok, it's my turn to ask for help!
> I want a smaller (than my B40) bag with shoulder strap. I have my eyes on Kelly 32 and Constance 24, which one is more practical in really life? I don't carry a ton of stuff.
> Thanks!


Does it have to be a recognisably Hermes bag?
How formal do you want it it be?
Have you considered:
the Steve Light, with an adjustable strap;
or the Roulis;
or even the Evelyne TPM?


----------



## nymeria

garçon_H said:


> Ok, it's my turn to ask for help!
> I want a smaller (than my B40) bag with shoulder strap. I have my eyes on Kelly 32 and Constance 24, which one is more practical in really life? I don't carry a ton of stuff.
> Thanks!


Agree with @WhiteBus above
Well, for what its worth, as I'm a smaller female, I've got both K32s and the Steve. Love them them to death! Both are very easy to wear, for either work or play. They hold an amazing amount without being overstuffed if you need that, but now its really just a few calvis, bastias, glasses case etc., so there's tons of room. They can give a very different vibe ( although the K32s can be amazingly casual as well), so you probably need both!


----------



## allanrvj

garçon_H said:


> Ok, it's my turn to ask for help!
> I want a smaller (than my B40) bag with shoulder strap. I have my eyes on Kelly 32 and Constance 24, which one is more practical in really life? I don't carry a ton of stuff.
> Thanks!


or how about the mini della cavalleria


----------



## Prada Prince

Just took this handsome guy home today!

Birkin 35 in Clemence, Vert Cypress, Gold HW. I’m in love!


----------



## Sydny2

Prada Prince said:


> Just took this handsome guy home today!
> 
> Birkin 35 in Clemence, Vert Cypress, Gold HW. I’m in love!
> View attachment 5255361



model shots please


----------



## azukitea

allanrvj said:


> or how about the mini della cavalleria


I like the way you wear this bag, very chic on you!


----------



## allanrvj

azukitea said:


> I like the way you wear this bag, very chic on you!


thanks babe, but that's not me. it's @philipli1234 on IG.


----------



## allanrvj

Prada Prince said:


> Just took this handsome guy home today!
> 
> Birkin 35 in Clemence, Vert Cypress, Gold HW. I’m in love!
> View attachment 5255361


yussss


----------



## LeahLVoes

Prada Prince said:


> Just took this handsome guy home today!
> 
> Birkin 35 in Clemence, Vert Cypress, Gold HW. I’m in love!
> View attachment 5255361



Congrats!! Its absolutely stunning!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Just took this handsome guy home today!
> 
> Birkin 35 in Clemence, Vert Cypress, Gold HW. I’m in love!
> View attachment 5255361


Congratulations! It looks beautiful!


----------



## Louis74

Just got those gloves from the George V boutique in Paris. Cashmere-lined, deerskin.


----------



## HEYNIXON

Picked up the *Denver Boots* and *Dale Loafers*, just in time for winter.

Loving the mild platform crepe sole on both. They feel modern without going full-on-chunky sole.


----------



## averagejoe

Louis74 said:


> Just got those gloves from the George V boutique in Paris. Cashmere-lined, deerskin.


Those gloves look seriously luxurious!


----------



## Ulf

HEYNIXON said:


> *Dale Loafers*, just in time for winter.


I love the Kennedy loafers and its variants. I bought similar ones, called Valmy, a couple of years ago.


----------



## GDS91

Sharing my tiny Hermès collection 
Constance 18 in Fauve Barenia and gold hardware (simply one of my favourite leather, loving the smell, its smouth touch and the patina it gets over the years)
Kelly Dépèche 25 in Epsom and gold hardware adapted as a crossbody bag with a Kelly pocket shoulder strap.

I definitely  need to move onto bigger sizes now


----------



## HEYNIXON

GDS91 said:


> Sharing my tiny Hermès collection
> Constance 18 in Fauve Barenia and gold hardware (simply one of my favourite leather, loving the smell, its smouth touch and the patina it gets over the years)
> Kelly Dépèche 25 in Epsom and gold hardware adapted as a crossbody bag with a Kelly pocket shoulder strap.
> 
> I definitely  need to move onto bigger sizes now



Beautiful collection! Curious, can you share closeups of how you attached the strap on the KD25?

I’m thinking of eventually getting one and thinking of various methods to attach the strap.


----------



## navicular

HEYNIXON said:


> Picked up the *Denver Boots* and *Dale Loafers*, just in time for winter.
> 
> Loving the mild platform crepe sole on both. They feel modern without going full-on-chunky sole.
> 
> View attachment 5257007



the perfect complement to a rothko


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Just took this handsome guy home today!
> 
> Birkin 35 in Clemence, Vert Cypress, Gold HW. I’m in love!
> View attachment 5255361


Niiiiice! Congrats!!


----------



## HEYNIXON

Excited to share my most recent find—a *Kelly Depeche* 38 in *Natural Chamonix*

The color is a beautiful toffee / caramel. The leather is essentially a matte Box Calf. A friend shared this description of Chamonix:
​​_The leather was named after the ski resorts in Chamonix-mont-blanc, France. In the early 90s, Hermès launched a collection of leathers named after ski resorts in Europe such as Courchevel and Zermatt._​​_Chamonix is a very matte leather, quite stiff and structured with firm hand. It will gain a nice patina._​


*



*


----------



## WhiteBus

HEYNIXON said:


> Excited to share my most recent find—a *Kelly Depeche* 38 in *Natural Chamonix*
> 
> The color is a beautiful toffee / caramel. The leather is essentially a matte Box Calf. A friend shared this description of Chamonix:
> ​​_The leather was named after the ski resorts in Chamonix-mont-blanc, France. In the early 90s, Hermès launched a collection of leathers named after ski resorts in Europe such as Courchevel and Zermatt._​​_Chamonix is a very matte leather, quite stiff and structured with firm hand. It will gain a nice patina._​
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 5263739
> 
> View attachment 5263741
> *


That is absolutely gorgeous. One of the most covetable examples I've seen.
The Murandi arrangement does it proud.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

HEYNIXON said:


> Excited to share my most recent find—a *Kelly Depeche* 38 in *Natural Chamonix*
> 
> The color is a beautiful toffee / caramel. The leather is essentially a matte Box Calf. A friend shared this description of Chamonix:
> ​​_The leather was named after the ski resorts in Chamonix-mont-blanc, France. In the early 90s, Hermès launched a collection of leathers named after ski resorts in Europe such as Courchevel and Zermatt._​​_Chamonix is a very matte leather, quite stiff and structured with firm hand. It will gain a nice patina._​
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 5263739
> 
> View attachment 5263741
> *


Beautiful!


----------



## Prada Prince

I finally took my new Vert Cyprès B35 out for a trial spin (he’s going back in the box and not to be opened till Chrimbo, but I have cheated just a little bit!) today in Knightsbridge.

I am truly smitten with this verdant beauty tbh.

My spine is also probably thanking me for not schlepping the hefty B40 around anymore haha!

I can’t wait for the holidays to come round and I can finally formally unbox it and remove all the hardware stickers!


----------



## richharris75

New to me, my gorgeous K35 from 2007 in Clemence in the colour Ebene with silver HW.


----------



## Prada Prince

I couldn’t resist taking it out for another spin this weekend in Knightsbridge when I picked up another Christmas gift for myself in Harrods…


----------



## jojoba25

Hello guys seeking your friendly advice here  I've been loving the constance 18 so much and thinking to get the size 24 for more of an everyday bag, as the 18 is a little too small for everyday use sometimes... Anyone here with a size 24 mind to share some modshots or insight?

Thanks


----------



## WhiteBus

jojoba25 said:


> Hello guys seeking your friendly advice here  I've been loving the constance 18 so much and thinking to get the size 24 for more of an everyday bag, as the 18 is a little too small for everyday use sometimes... Anyone here with a size 24 mind to share some modshots or insight?
> 
> Thanks


I've always thought a larger Constance (in barenia - dreams) could be an excellent bag for guys.  It is a shame that the Constance strap has no adjustment.


----------



## IronOak

Does anyone have any guides for men on how to wear a 90 cm carre?


----------



## Christofle

IronOak said:


> Does anyone have any guides for men on how to wear a 90 cm carre?


I wear them as a replacement for a tie when I wear a blazer; it adds a lot more visual interest… or even more casual over a sport shirt.


----------



## IronOak

Christofle said:


> I wear them as a replacement for a tie when I wear a blazer; it adds a lot more visual interest… or even more casual over a sport shirt.



Do you have an example picture?


----------



## Christofle

IronOak said:


> Do you have an example picture?


I tried to do a search of my old photos on TPF but they seem to have all disappeared or the search function is malfunctioning. I looked through my phone and only found one photo sorry.


----------



## kate.untrending

I'm obv not a guy, but I got this beauty for my husband for Christmas. Will post pics on his behalf after we get it on him!


----------



## pretty99

IronOak said:


> Does anyone have any guides for men on how to wear a 90 cm carre?


Not exactly H scarf but this Korean Oppa does makes me want to wear all the 90's like this


----------



## fatcat2523

Sharing my Kelly 25 Verso with Sangle Zigzag strap.


----------



## Liberté

IronOak said:


> Does anyone have any guides for men on how to wear a 90 cm carre?


No guide, but there are many ways to do this. 

I would usually wear them with a jacket or coat and tie them like this, but with the knot hidden. 







Or like this (works with a 90cm scarf too) 





That being said, I prefer 100 cm scarfs or bigger because it's easier. Also be careful the silk might snag or get some wear and tear on coarse hair like beard.


----------



## bagsaddicts

fatcat2523 said:


> Sharing my Kelly 25 Verso with Sangle Zigzag strap.


Wow! This piece is so intriguing! Like I always thought sellier will make it formal. But the crossbody strap makes it casual. So interesting. So versatile with just a minute adjustment! Congrats! It’s so versatile & so lovely!


----------



## fatcat2523

bagsaddicts said:


> Wow! This piece is so intriguing! Like I always thought sellier will make it formal. But the crossbody strap makes it casual. So interesting. So versatile with just a minute adjustment! Congrats! It’s so versatile & so lovely!


Totally, never thought the strap will have the impact on the look.


----------



## tomcg

So thrilled to share this new vintage find with you all!

I couldn’t believe it when I found this online, I’m a massive fan of canvas and leather combos and even better that the leather is such a rarity these days and goes perfectly with my Peau Porc agenda.

The date code is 1992, and the craftsmanship and condition is amazing for being 29 years old.

Ill post modelling shots soon but I couldn’t contain my excitement so had to post. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Markymark7




----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Markymark7 said:


> View attachment 5282089
> View attachment 5282091


such beautiful bags! where oh where did you find your sanitiser holder? Its wonderful!


----------



## Tyla

IronOak said:


> Does anyone have any guides for men on how to wear a 90 cm carre?



I find 90 seems to be an awkward size for me 175 (5'9) I prefer silk 70 or even the bandana 55, they go well with a scarf ring without having to do a knot that makes it look like you're in the scouts  I'm wearing a 75 in this picture


----------



## Tyla

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Not everyday you walk around in a bright red power suit...
> 
> (Hate the fact that the suit is made out of linen and it creases so damn easily)
> 
> View attachment 5236024



Can I just mention this outfit is on point!   The fact that it's so bold yet so simple, the red compliments your skin tone, and the black elements from your shoe to your Kelly and glasses completes the whole style.

I wouldn't worry about the Linen creasing, I would even say it's flattering that you've worn it enough to crease the linen, shows that it's not a wear once, chuck in the corner look. If you're after the linen feel without the creasing I would opt in for tencel , it's softer and more malleable compared to 100% linen.


----------



## Prada Prince

Happy New Year to all the Hermes Hommes…


----------



## PolM

Hi there!

Happy New Year!

I just wanted to share with you my last Christmas gift, which I really love: Kelly Depeches in Togo. The colour is chocolate, which I find really elegant and beautiful.

I hope you enjoy the pics.

Best,


----------



## mnlsfashion

Hi all,
Does anybody know what’s the biggest size in which men’s sandals can be found?
Many thanks!


----------



## cravin

mnlsfashion said:


> Hi all,
> Does anybody know what’s the biggest size in which men’s sandals can be found?
> Many thanks!


. 

47 and only comes in Izmir


----------



## papertiger

tomcg said:


> So thrilled to share this new vintage find with you all!
> 
> I couldn’t believe it when I found this online, I’m a massive fan of canvas and leather combos and even better that the leather is such a rarity these days and goes perfectly with my Peau Porc agenda.
> 
> The date code is 1992, and the craftsmanship and condition is amazing for being 29 years old.
> 
> Ill post modelling shots soon but I couldn’t contain my excitement so had to post. Thanks for letting me share!



This is so much like something my dad would have carried on holiday. Homme-chic


----------



## papertiger

PolM said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> I just wanted to share with you my last Christmas gift, which I really love: Kelly Depeches in Togo. The colour is chocolate, which I find really elegant and beautiful.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the pics.
> 
> Best,



Congratulations, fantastic gift! 

I have 2 Chocolate bags, Box and Swift, a classic all year-round colour


----------



## mnlsfashion

cravin said:


> .
> 
> 47 and only comes in Izmir



Okay, thanks! Do you know if they produce sizes such as 46,5 for sandals? Because I’ve only seen it on sneakers.


----------



## cravin

mnlsfashion said:


> Okay, thanks! Do you know if they produce sizes such as 46,5 for sandals? Because I’ve only seen it on sneakers.



They do


----------



## bagsaddicts

Hi lovey gentlemen! I’m wondering if any of u could help me out w mens rtw. Im thinking of getting 1 for hubby. Saw the top w the zip at the shoulder while browsing thru the pants listings. Tried several websites & found similar one in HK. But it’s kinda plain. I’m wondering of any of u have come across the product in store? The one w interesting pattern. If yes, how’s the fitting? Does it come in any other colour? Thanks lots in advance!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Vert Cyprès B35!


----------



## WhiteBus

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my Vert Cyprès B35!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305458
> View attachment 5305459


Who cares about Hermes: Fondation Vasarely is amazing. Thank you; thank you; thank you.


----------



## duggi84

Haven’t taken it out yet, but tried my new b25 with my outfit today and loved it!


----------



## Flowerlily

Hope you guys can help me. Does someone know or can find out what the product reference number of the Nagoya pants is from upcoming spring summer 2022 collection? I've asked multiple SA's, but so far no one knows. Thanks in advance!


----------



## allanrvj

Flowerlily said:


> Hope you guys can help me. Does someone know or can find out what the product reference number of the Nagoya pants is from upcoming spring summer 2022 collection? I've asked multiple SA's, but so far no one knows. Thanks in advance!


Hi. It's H165340H50L42



			https://www.hermes.com/dk/en/product/nagoya-pants-H165340H50L42/


----------



## Flowerlily

allanrvj said:


> Hi. It's H165340H50L42
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/dk/en/product/nagoya-pants-H165340H50L42/


Thank you, but that's from the fall winter collection, I'm looking for the upcoming spring summer collection.


----------



## WhiteBus

Any thoughts on HAC's ? with front zips shown at Saturday's 22/23 runway show?


----------



## 880

DH with cardigan, turtleneck, CSGM 100 from 2021 and Evelyne sellier 33
brunello cuchinelli waxed jacket, jeans, cap;  vintage vicuña top coat from Cheap Jacks NYC; dior cashmere Peacoat 2021
thomas Reimer gloves (leffot.com)


----------



## HBfan81

WhiteBus said:


> Any thoughts on HAC's ? with front zips shown at Saturday's 22/23 runway show?


Personally I didn't like the HAC on the runway. But curious to know other opinions


----------



## Ulf

WhiteBus said:


> Any thoughts on HAC's ? with front zips shown at Saturday's 22/23 runway show?


I love a HAC, but I'm not exactly crazy about the pocket/zip thingy – simply too busy for my taste.


----------



## Flowerlily

Vanity Fair USA
Leather and aluminium base is printed with a street-art-inspired design from one of the brand's silk collections, and a Fingerskate board dangles from the handle.
Bolide Skate bag $21,300
Fingerskate bag accessory $930
Spring Summer collection 2022 Look 14


----------



## Starlights3

WhiteBus said:


> Any thoughts on HAC's ? with front zips shown at Saturday's 22/23 runway show?



I liked it, like a cooler version of the cargo birkin to me.
I think h does hardware so well and it looked amazing.

also liked the smaller sac a depeches cross body and what looked like a Kelly lock phone pouch..


----------



## Egel

Starlights3 said:


> I liked it, like a cooler version of the cargo birkin to me.
> I think h does hardware so well and it looked amazing.
> 
> also liked the smaller sac a depeches cross body and what looked like a Kelly lock phone pouch..


I think this HAC looked like a classic leather motorcycle jacket. You can't go wrong with that.


----------



## tol5530619

hey guys! new to the forum here! My SA just offered me my first Birkin!! HOWEVER, a week later she told me that the size I want will not be here and she has no clue when will they have one. So should I keep buying other stuff, or should I put away that money and just wait for it?

Also, I'm debating if I should get a city back 27 or Slim D'Hermes... any suggestions?


----------



## Sydny2

tol5530619 said:


> hey guys! new to the forum here! My SA just offered me my first Birkin!! HOWEVER, a week later she told me that the size I want will not be here and she has no clue when will they have one. So should I keep buying other stuff, or should I put away that money and just wait for it?
> 
> Also, I'm debating if I should get a city back 27 or Slim D'Hermes... any suggestions?



Any details on Birkin she’s offering?


----------



## tol5530619

Sydny2 said:


> Any details on Birkin she’s offering?



no, she basically asked if I would like to get a birkin, and confirmed that I wanted a 35. Then she said, we might have one coming in; next day she told me they don't have it.... not the size since the store mainly ordered smaller sizes..


----------



## Sydny2

tol5530619 said:


> no, she basically asked if I would like to get a birkin, and confirmed that I wanted a 35. Then she said, we might have one coming in; next day she told me they don't have it.... not the size since the store mainly ordered smaller sizes..



I thought bigger sizer is easier to come by! 35 is a good size


----------



## duggi84

Took the Emile out for a local trip to pick up household stuff (and socks clearly ) after work today.  Love how easy this bag is.


----------



## JeanGranger

duggi84 said:


> Took the Emile out for a local trip to pick up household stuff (and socks clearly ) after work today.  Love how easy this bag is.
> 
> View attachment 5328445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328446


Beautiful bag


----------



## LeahLVoes

Hello Gentlemen! I need advice.... I currently only have a Birkin 40 Togo leather in the color etain. Obviously I love her!  But lets be honest its a very heavy bag and also very large. I mostly carry her for work or travel because it fits everything and more. I'm 6 feet tall so it works on my frame well. But I'd like to have size that's more manageable during the day, on weekends, for running errands, casual.
I sold my Kelly 32 because it was too small... but now I'm considering a B 30. 

How do you guys feel about your 30s in terms of usability? Please share any inside that might could help. Eyecandy is always appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## voguekelly711

My B30 is great for everyday use. For me it can be harder to pair bc of the tressage pattern on the front and the purple-ish/blue tones of Blue Encre.

But otherwise it’s easy to carry, doesn’t get too heavy (it is Swift), and holds a good chunk of what I need daily.

I have a K32 as well and the B feels a bit larger in a sense that it’s always open i guess.


----------



## LeahLVoes

chrisjason94 said:


> My B30 is great for everyday use. For me it can be harder to pair bc of the tressage pattern on the front and the purple-ish/blue tones of Blue Encre.
> 
> But otherwise it’s easy to carry, doesn’t get too heavy (it is Swift), and holds a good chunk of what I need daily.
> 
> I have a K32 as well and the B feels a bit larger in a sense that it’s always open i guess.



It looks great on you! 
I hope you don't mind me asking how tall you are?


----------



## voguekelly711

DennisLVoes said:


> It looks great on you!
> I hope you don't mind me asking how tall you are?



Thank you! 5‘8.


----------



## Prada Prince

I love my new B35, and I'm so glad I let go of the B40. The weight and size (esp on a 5'5" pocket rocket like me) meant that it got so so heavy and unwieldy that I rarely took it out. 

I am now quite keen that my next one would be a B30, just to give myself some variety. I was worried that a 30 would be too small, but I've now definitely seen it work.


----------



## LeahLVoes

Thank you guys! You've been very helpful @Prada Prince & @chrisjason94 
I totally feel you. Its the same for me. The 40 is just so overwhelming even with my height I think it looks like luggage besides being heavy as such. 

What color is your 35? And what color are you planning for your 30?


----------



## Prada Prince

DennisLVoes said:


> Thank you guys! You've been very helpful @Prada Prince & @chrisjason94
> I totally feel you. Its the same for me. The 40 is just so overwhelming even with my height I think it looks like luggage besides being heavy as such.
> 
> What color is your 35? And what color are you planning for your 30?


It’s a Clemence B35 Vert Cyprès with GHW.






Ideally my holy grail would be the B30 in gold with GHW. I would settle for it to be in etoupe or etain, but gold would be the dream!


----------



## duggi84

For those of you guys who are taller (I'm also 6 feet or ~182cm) and have larger Kellys, any experience either way for a Kelly 35 vs Kelly 40?  I'm thinking about getting one for work (usually carry a lot more on workdays, including a laptop), but haven't held one in either size to be sure about how I feel about either.  Looking at photos online of other guys carrying them, I do think I'll prefer the oversized look of the 40 against my frame, but wonder if it'd be too much.  That said, I also wonder if the 35 might be too little on heavier days.  I'm definitely wanting a Sellier vs a Retourne, as well.


----------



## LeahLVoes

Prada Prince said:


> It’s a Clemence B35 Vert Cyprès with GHW.
> View attachment 5329884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329886
> 
> 
> Ideally my holy grail would be the B30 in gold with GHW. I would settle for it to be in etoupe or etain, but gold would be the dream!



Gold on Gold is such a dream combo! But your Vert Cypress ist totally stunning too! 
Etain is great its so versatile even though I wear a lot of black/grey so its an obvious match it does go great with an array of colors.


----------



## LeahLVoes

duggi84 said:


> For those of you guys who are taller (I'm also 6 feet or ~182cm) and have larger Kellys, any experience either way for a Kelly 35 vs Kelly 40?  I'm thinking about getting one for work (usually carry a lot more on workdays, including a laptop), but haven't held one in either size to be sure about how I feel about either.  Looking at photos online of other guys carrying them, I do think I'll prefer the oversized look of the 40 against my frame, but wonder if it'd be too much.  That said, I also wonder if the 35 might be too little on heavier days.  I'm definitely wanting a Sellier vs a Retourne, as well.



A friend of mine carries a K40 in retourne and I find it super big. Even tho it appears smaller compared to my B40 but the width is the same only depth wise its smaller. It holds a lot Macbook, agenda A5, Toiletry 26, phone, full-size wallet, these are the Items I carry for work and they would fit into the Kelly with no doubt.


----------



## Banthrews

duggi84 said:


> For those of you guys who are taller (I'm also 6 feet or ~182cm) and have larger Kellys, any experience either way for a Kelly 35 vs Kelly 40?  I'm thinking about getting one for work (usually carry a lot more on workdays, including a laptop), but haven't held one in either size to be sure about how I feel about either.  Looking at photos online of other guys carrying them, I do think I'll prefer the oversized look of the 40 against my frame, but wonder if it'd be too much.  That said, I also wonder if the 35 might be too little on heavier days.  I'm definitely wanting a Sellier vs a Retourne, as well.


I love the way this guy (@linlinlinlu) carries his K40:


While a bit different, I have a B40 that I take to work. I don't find it too big or ridiculous for my frame, not by a long shot. It has enough room to carry my laptop, notebook(s), lunch, and the rest of my office essentials. I do think the K40 is way narrower than the B40 though.

Fair warning, *it will get heavy. *But to be fair, any full-leather work bag will get heavy, and the Kelly will give you a shoulder strap option. 40s are workhorses for sure. Hope that helps!


----------



## voguekelly711

Prada Prince said:


> It’s a Clemence B35 Vert Cyprès with GHW.
> View attachment 5329884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329886
> 
> 
> Ideally my holy grail would be the B30 in gold with GHW. I would settle for it to be in etoupe or etain, but gold would be the dream!



gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! Love Vert Cyprès. 

B35 club! Only really use it for travel though. At 5’8 find it drowns me out casually / daily use.


----------



## duggi84

DennisLVoes said:


> A friend of mine carries a K40 in retourne and I find it super big. Even tho it appears smaller compared to my B40 but the width is the same only depth wise its smaller. It holds a lot Macbook, agenda A5, Toiletry 26, phone, full-size wallet, these are the Items I carry for work and they would fit into the Kelly with no doubt.



This is kind of what I'm afraid of, especially with a Sellier...while I'm attracted to the look of the larger one, it might be too much.



Banthrews said:


> I love the way this guy (@linlinlinlu) carries his K40:
> 
> 
> While a bit different, I have a B40 that I take to work. I don't find it too big or ridiculous for my frame, not by a long shot. It has enough room to carry my laptop, notebook(s), lunch, and the rest of my office essentials. I do think the K40 is way narrower than the B40 though.
> 
> Fair warning, *it will get heavy. *But to be fair, any full-leather work bag will get heavy, and the Kelly will give you a shoulder strap option. 40s are workhorses for sure. Hope that helps!




Yes, that photo and others with K40s are what inspire me!  They just look so cool.  I'd be looking to get one in Epsom, so hopefully that'll cut down the weight a bit.

I do have a Medium (men's) Peekaboo that is about 38 cm and I find it's fine..could even be comfortable going a bit larger.  Does anyone have a reference point/experience between one of those and a K35 or K40?  Pic below to see how the Peekaboo is sized against me (I'm wearing Hermès boots so this still can be posted here, right? HAHA).


----------



## Sydny2

What do you guys think about K28 or K32? I have my B35. Now I want K haha


----------



## duggi84

Sydny2 said:


> What do you guys think about K28 or K32? I have my B35. Now I want K haha



I think it depends on what you're going for with regard to your personal style...it's quite subjective and there's really no wrong choice.  For me, while they both are technically the "perfect size" in proportion to my body, that's exactly what I don't like about them (and the B30)...I personally much-prefer to play with proportions in my clothing/accessories and so either gravitate toward smaller (25cm and under) or much larger (like the Kelly 40).


----------



## LeahLVoes

duggi84 said:


> This is kind of what I'm afraid of, especially with a Sellier...while I'm attracted to the look of the larger one, it might be too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that photo and others with K40s are what inspire me!  They just look so cool.  I'd be looking to get one in Epsom, so hopefully that'll cut down the weight a bit.
> 
> I do have a Medium (men's) Peekaboo that is about 38 cm and I find it's fine..could even be comfortable going a bit larger.  Does anyone have a reference point/experience between one of those and a K35 or K40?  Pic below to see how the Peekaboo is sized against me (I'm wearing Hermès boots so this still can be posted here, right? HAHA).
> 
> View attachment 5330059



Looks really good on you! Love it! I think you could totally wear a K40 I think this Medium Peekaboo is right in the Middle of a K35 and K40, so the size absolutely works for you and since you are very fashion forward a Sellier Kelly 40 adds another great silhouette. 

Unfortunately I have only seen K40 in retourne and I found this style and the relaxed nature of the bag and also the narrower shape to appear smaller than it its but my friend who's carrying it is also 6'1 so this might makes it look smaller too.But I think a Sellier will give you the structured more oversized look you are going for.


----------



## duggi84

DennisLVoes said:


> Looks really good on you! Love it! I think you could totally wear a K40 I think this Medium Peekaboo is right in the Middle of a K35 and K40, so the size absolutely works for you and since you are very fashion forward a Sellier Kelly 40 adds another great silhouette.
> 
> Unfortunately I have only seen K40 in retourne and I found this style and the relaxed nature of the bag and also the narrower shape to appear smaller than it its but my friend who's carrying it is also 6'1 so this might makes it look smaller too.But I think a Sellier will give you the structured more oversized look you are going for.



Thank you!  My thoughts were the same on the Peekaboo being between a Kelly 35 and 40 (I think Fendi says it's 38cm).  I think this helps me confirm my original instinct on size, thank you for the input =)


----------



## duggi84

Took the day off and did some shopping, but no purchases today...nothing was compelling enough.  I did drop into TRR to see if they had a K35 or K40 to try on for size.  They handed me a K32 and INSISTED it was a 35     Oh and someone called my Toolbox a "Balenciaga Birkin"


----------



## fonnas

Gents - Need some serious advice here... Been looking through your mod shots and all of you rock these bags like there is no tomorrow. I can finally say I built a great relationship with my SA for a Birkin. I am in a jam as I cannot get my head around choosing either a B35 or B40. For starter, I am 5'9" and 155 lbs. Athletic fit. I want the bag to serve me as a day bag when needed but also I want the bag to be a generous bag to be used as a travel bag, you know to throw in a zipped hoodie for a flight, MacBook 13", phone, magazine, keys, small cosmetic/products pouch and a water bottle. This is what I would expect to use my bag for.
It's my first Birkin and I do not want to make an expense financial mistake. So what do you recommend a 35 or a 40? Here's a mod shot of my height to help if any, I appreciate it.


----------



## duggi84

fonnas said:


> Gents - Need some serious advice here... Been looking through your mod shots and all of you rock these bags like there is no tomorrow. I can finally say I built a great relationship with my SA for a Birkin. I am in a jam as I cannot get my head around choosing either a B35 or B40. For starter, I am 5'9" and 155 lbs. Athletic fit. I want the bag to serve me as a day bag when needed but also I want the bag to be a generous bag to be used as a travel bag, you know to throw in a zipped hoodie for a flight, MacBook 13", phone, magazine, keys, small cosmetic/products pouch and a water bottle. This is what I would expect to use my bag for.
> It's my first Birkin and I do not want to make an expense financial mistake. So what do you recommend a 35 or a 40? Here's a mod shot of my height to help if any, I appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 5332008



One of the things that's easy to forget as guys when debating sizes in our heads is that these bags were primarily designed with average women's heights in mind (as I forgot above haha).  I think at your height you're comfortably toward the top range they designed these bags for.  You could probably easily pull off either the 35 or 40.  I've held a 35 and I'm 6'0" and it was fine on me (DM me if you'd like a pic for an idea of size, I didn't buy it so not posting it publicly since it's ultimately someone else's bag), that said, you'd probably would look just as fine with a 40.  I do know that a 35 will comfortably hold everything your asking of it, but _just _(researched it's carrying capacity wrt the 13" macbook for a friend).  The 40 would give you some extra capacity for travel or those days you pick up some light shopping on the way home, the question would just be whether you want to deal with a bigger bag daily for that extra carrying capacity you may only use on occasion.


----------



## duggi84

Another day, another bag.  Same shoes.  Ignore my messy dressing area...been playing with a lot of options lately


----------



## WhiteBus

[/QUOTE]
, I am 5'9" and 155 lbs. Athletic fit. I want the bag to serve me as a day bag when needed but also I want the bag to be a generous bag to be used as a travel bag, you know to throw in a zipped hoodie for a flight, MacBook 13", phone, magazine, keys, small cosmetic/products pouch and a water bottle. This is what I would expect to use my bag for.
It's my first Birkin and I do not want to make an expense financial mistake. So what do you recommend a 35 or a 40? Here's a mod shot of my height to help if any, I appreciate it.
[/QUOTE]

a day bag when needed - I pick out the 'when needed'; you do not state 'everyday'
a generous bag to be used as a travel bag - a zipped hoodie takes up a lot of space

these two requirements are not ideally compatible 
so the compromise is, will you go for a day bag that is a bit bigger than necessary 
or a travel bag that is not really big enough

don't kid yourself that this will be your one and only B
so decide which function is the most important 
and my feeling it is the travel option 
both sizes would work for you,

if it is difficult to compare the real things, the measurements are readily available,
so make a couple of mock-ups in cardboard and see how things fit
that did prevent me from making a serious mistake with a Bolide


----------



## textilegirl

....*if it is difficult to compare the real things, the measurements are readily available,
so make a couple of mock-ups in cardboard and see how things fit
that did prevent me from making a serious mistake with a Bolide*
[/QUOTE]

I'm a Bolide fan so it's hard for me to imagine a serious mistake there () but I've done this with other styles and it's really helpful when you're on the fence.  The depth dimension can be particularly troublesome; those extra inches can quickly become annoying when they stick out from your side and you're walking in traffic....


----------



## LeahLVoes

fonnas said:


> Gents - Need some serious advice here... Been looking through your mod shots and all of you rock these bags like there is no tomorrow. I can finally say I built a great relationship with my SA for a Birkin. I am in a jam as I cannot get my head around choosing either a B35 or B40. For starter, I am 5'9" and 155 lbs. Athletic fit. I want the bag to serve me as a day bag when needed but also I want the bag to be a generous bag to be used as a travel bag, you know to throw in a zipped hoodie for a flight, MacBook 13", phone, magazine, keys, small cosmetic/products pouch and a water bottle. This is what I would expect to use my bag for.
> It's my first Birkin and I do not want to make an expense financial mistake. So what do you recommend a 35 or a 40? Here's a mod shot of my height to help if any, I appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 5332008



You look great! BTW

Im 6 feet and carry a 40 but to be honest I think a 35 would've been a better choice. It holds everything you mentioned and is slightly lighter which will effectively make the bag more comfy to carry. Moving forward I personally would never get another 40.


----------



## Ruedubac

fonnas said:


> Gents - Need some serious advice here... Been looking through your mod shots and all of you rock these bags like there is no tomorrow. I can finally say I built a great relationship with my SA for a Birkin. I am in a jam as I cannot get my head around choosing either a B35 or B40. For starter, I am 5'9" and 155 lbs. Athletic fit. I want the bag to serve me as a day bag when needed but also I want the bag to be a generous bag to be used as a travel bag, you know to throw in a zipped hoodie for a flight, MacBook 13", phone, magazine, keys, small cosmetic/products pouch and a water bottle. This is what I would expect to use my bag for.
> It's my first Birkin and I do not want to make an expense financial mistake. So what do you recommend a 35 or a 40? Here's a mod shot of my height to help if any, I appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 5332008


Hi, as an owner of both 35 and 40, I think for your body build, 40 fits great as you are very muscular and definitely can rock a 40 extremely well, and you mentioned travel bag as well, so, that is why I suggest 40. 35 in my opinion is a little too small to be a travel bag.....plus I use my 40 on regular day out too and most days, I only have cellphone, sunglasses and wallet with me and the 40 does not actually seem as big as one might think 
and I am in Europe, seems like bigger bags are back in style here


----------



## fonnas

Ruedubac said:


> Hi, as an owner of both 35 and 40, I think for your body build, 40 fits great as you are very muscular and definitely can rock a 40 extremely well, and you mentioned travel bag as well, so, that is why I suggest 40. 35 in my opinion is a little too small to be a travel bag.....plus I use my 40 on regular day out too and most days, I only have cellphone, sunglasses and wallet with me and the 40 does not actually seem as big as one might think
> and I am in Europe, seems like bigger bags are back in style here



Thank you @Ruedubac much appreciated. I might actually head to the 5th ave store in NYC to try on the sample B35. Need to see how it matches my built. If and when you have a minute, could you please post a picture of what the B35 looks like with a laptop in, sweater and maybe a cosmetic/product pouch? It would help me get a visual. Again thanks for the recommendation. I am 70% certain it will be a B40 but need to clear out the remaining 30% regarding a B35.


----------



## Ruedubac

fonnas said:


> Thank you @Ruedubac much appreciated. I might actually head to the 5th ave store in NYC to try on the sample B35. Need to see how it matches my built. If and when you have a minute, could you please post a picture of what the B35 looks like with a laptop in, sweater and maybe a cosmetic/product pouch? It would help me get a visual. Again thanks for the recommendation. I am 70% certain it will be a B40 but need to clear out the remaining 30% regarding a B35.


no problem  will send that to you privately as I'm a little camera shy LOL
I'm out of town traveling for work now so will send it after my work assignment when I get home. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## nymeria

And just to confuse you- if you're in the market for a K40, this one looks lovely and may do
Here you go


----------



## averagejoe

fonnas said:


> Thank you @Ruedubac much appreciated. I might actually head to the 5th ave store in NYC to try on the sample B35. Need to see how it matches my built. If and when you have a minute, could you please post a picture of what the B35 looks like with a laptop in, sweater and maybe a cosmetic/product pouch? It would help me get a visual. Again thanks for the recommendation. I am 70% certain it will be a B40 but need to clear out the remaining 30% regarding a B35.


I personally think a B40 would look better on you.


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> Gents - Need some serious advice here... Been looking through your mod shots and all of you rock these bags like there is no tomorrow. I can finally say I built a great relationship with my SA for a Birkin. I am in a jam as I cannot get my head around choosing either a B35 or B40. For starter, I am 5'9" and 155 lbs. Athletic fit. I want the bag to serve me as a day bag when needed but also I want the bag to be a generous bag to be used as a travel bag, you know to throw in a zipped hoodie for a flight, MacBook 13", phone, magazine, keys, small cosmetic/products pouch and a water bottle. This is what I would expect to use my bag for.
> It's my first Birkin and I do not want to make an expense financial mistake. So what do you recommend a 35 or a 40? Here's a mod shot of my height to help if any, I appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 5332008


Honestly, you could rock either, but I would still recommend the B35, it is a much more wearable bag in my opinion compared to the B40.


----------



## fonnas

averagejoe said:


> I personally think a B40 would look better on you.



AJ! So great to see my previous Louis Vuitton friends from TPF on here as well. I went to H today and my SA brought out a new B35 in Etoupe. I think it might have been for someone. It did not match my built. Looked small on me. 40 it is.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about on a rare sunny London afternoon with my Vert Cyprès B35…


----------



## CartierLVer

Was on the hunt for the perfect alligator bearn! My SA showed me this piece and it was love at first site!


----------



## Retroboy

Does any one have any examples of a SO they have done in a Birkin 40 as a guy? I’ve been offered an SO appointment and need some help please. I have a HAC 50 so this will be the ideal next bag for me.


----------



## pretty99

Retroboy said:


> Does any one have any examples of a SO they have done in a Birkin 40 as a guy? I’ve been offered an SO appointment and need some help please. I have a HAC 50 so this will be the ideal next bag for me.


haven't posted for a long tmie, these are all very old combos already, and it's pity they don't do tricolors no more.
1. Canopee/ Gris T togo, brushed PHW
2. Bleu de Malte with Kiwi piping (K40) epsom PHW
3. Gris T/ Bleu electrqiue PHW
4. Gris Perle, Bleu Abyss, Capucine GHW
5. Etain, Vert Veronese, Alezan brusged GHW


----------



## Retroboy

I just had my SO appointment, Birkin 40, Epsom leather in grey with blue on the sides, strap and handle with matte hardware. Now it’s a waiting game, but I did purchase a bag charm in preparation


----------



## periogirl28

Retroboy said:


> I just had my SO appointment, Birkin 40, Epsom leather in grey with blue on the sides, strap and handle with matte hardware. Now it’s a waiting game, but I did purchase a bag charm in preparation


How cool is this! I have the little sister of your SO. Mine is Saphir Chèvre, Graphite lining and brushed PHW also. Congrats!


----------



## kiwwikub

Retroboy said:


> I just had my SO appointment, Birkin 40, Epsom leather in grey with blue on the sides, strap and handle with matte hardware. Now it’s a waiting game, but I did purchase a bag charm in preparation



I have B40, in Epsom Sapphire blue, too, with brushed PHW. Lining is electric blue.

Your bag will be stunning!


----------



## Retroboy

kiwwikub said:


> I have B40, in Epsom Sapphire blue, too, with brushed PHW. Lining is electric blue.
> 
> Your bag will be stunning!


Thank you, any pictures of your bag it sounds great!


----------



## kiwwikub

Retroboy said:


> Thank you, any pictures of your bag it sounds great!



This was taken in almost direct sunlight, depending on the light the bag can look darker.


----------



## Retroboy

kiwwikub said:


> This was taken in almost direct sunlight, depending on the light the bag can look darker.
> 
> View attachment 5345981


Wow the blue looks amazing, mine is blue on the sides, handles straps. Now I’m thinking I could swapped that to the grey!


----------



## milkinako

Thinking about getting DH a birkin, since he really wants a big shoulder bag. Does B40 or B45 fit over shoulders? He’s medium build. He was offered a HAC55 before but  straps were too short.


----------



## Retroboy

milkinako said:


> Thinking about getting DH a birkin, since he really wants a big shoulder bag. Does B40 or B45 fit over shoulders? He’s medium build. He was offered a HAC55 before but  straps were too short.


I’m 6ft and have a hac 50, it feels big but looks good on my height


----------



## navicular

Matte black gator accessories I recently picked up: kelly dog extreme and the double tour strap for my tgm cape cod 

the double tour watch straps now come in a men’s size - they can be specially ordered; mine took about 7 months. I’ve had them done in fauve barenia as well.


----------



## trendologist

chrisjason94 said:


> My B30 is great for everyday use. For me it can be harder to pair bc of the tressage pattern on the front and the purple-ish/blue tones of Blue Encre.
> 
> But otherwise it’s easy to carry, doesn’t get too heavy (it is Swift), and holds a good chunk of what I need daily.
> 
> I have a K32 as well and the B feels a bit larger in a sense that it’s always open i guess.
> 
> View attachment 5329805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329809


sidetracked from H, those loubs look great on you!


----------



## trendologist

tol5530619 said:


> no, she basically asked if I would like to get a birkin, and confirmed that I wanted a 35. Then she said, we might have one coming in; next day she told me they don't have it.... not the size since the store mainly ordered smaller sizes..


why don’t you ask her for a la carte B35? can’t hurt and you might even get the best B35 of your desire!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with Mr Vert Cyprès…


----------



## Langleylang

victoroliveira said:


> View attachment 5234012


Love this look! What colour is the Kelly?


----------



## Hermezzy

duggi84 said:


> Took the Emile out for a local trip to pick up household stuff (and socks clearly ) after work today.  Love how easy this bag is.
> 
> View attachment 5328445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328446


Adorable...and yet so chic! You wear it beautifully.


----------



## Hermezzy

chrisjason94 said:


> My B30 is great for everyday use. For me it can be harder to pair bc of the tressage pattern on the front and the purple-ish/blue tones of Blue Encre.
> 
> But otherwise it’s easy to carry, doesn’t get too heavy (it is Swift), and holds a good chunk of what I need daily.
> 
> I have a K32 as well and the B feels a bit larger in a sense that it’s always open i guess.
> 
> View attachment 5329805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329809


A ravishing bag...and perfectly complemented with your chic outfits!


----------



## Hermezzy

CartierLVer said:


> Was on the hunt for the perfect alligator bearn! My SA showed me this piece and it was love at first site!


Absolutely gorjus....


----------



## tking03

duggi84 said:


> Took the Emile out for a local trip to pick up household stuff (and socks clearly ) after work today.  Love how easy this bag is.
> 
> View attachment 5328445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328446


Lovely. It would be unusable in 2 weeks and ready for a spa treatment if it were mine! I could never keep that bright white!


----------



## Langleylang

Markymark7 said:


> View attachment 5282089
> View attachment 5282091


Love this!!! Do you know the name of the brown of the B?


----------



## navicular

a quick snap before heading out:




40cm HAC with a pegase MM


----------



## spape08

Hi all! New ish here but excited there’s a dedicated space for guys & Hermes  

I’ve been after this Etriviere shoulder bag and tried it on in black at a store in my city. Does anyone either have the bag or know of other colors it’s still produced in?
I know when it came out in 2017 there was a yellow, a marine blue and then a brown/toile looking color (which is interesting to me).
Any intel or tips would be very helpful- TIA!


----------



## duggi84

spape08 said:


> Hi all! New ish here but excited there’s a dedicated space for guys & Hermes
> 
> I’ve been after this Etriviere shoulder bag and tried it on in black at a store in my city. Does anyone either have the bag or know of other colors it’s still produced in?
> I know when it came out in 2017 there was a yellow, a marine blue and then a brown/toile looking color (which is interesting to me).
> Any intel or tips would be very helpful- TIA!



Welcome!  I've seen the Etriviere bag on the website here and there, but these days it seems to be less common that they produce it in plain canvas colors, but instead are using the new technical/woven fabrics, color-blocked leathers, or a shearling version, see the links I found below =)



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/etriviere-shoulder-mm-dynamo-bag-H078348CKAB/
		




			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/etriviere-shoulder-mm-dynamo-bag-H078348CKAD/
		




			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/etriviere-jockey-bag-H078620CKAA/
		




			https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/etriviere-shoulder-mm-dynamo-bag-H078348CKAA/
		




			https://www.hermes.com/fi/en/product/etriviere-shopping-arctique-bag-H078529CKAA/


----------



## spape08

duggi84 said:


> Welcome!  I've seen the Etriviere bag on the website here and there, but these days it seems to be less common that they produce it in plain canvas colors, but instead are using the new technical/woven fabrics, color-blocked leathers, or a shearling version, see the links I found below =)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/etriviere-shoulder-mm-dynamo-bag-H078348CKAB/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/etriviere-shoulder-mm-dynamo-bag-H078348CKAD/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/etriviere-jockey-bag-H078620CKAA/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/etriviere-shoulder-mm-dynamo-bag-H078348CKAA/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/fi/en/product/etriviere-shopping-arctique-bag-H078529CKAA/



Thank you so much!
the more elaborate fabrications are so cool but I like the simplicity of the canvas it’s helpful to know you’ve seen it around less, nothing like scarcity to make me settle for a colorway

I do regret not buying the Etriviere shopping tote in the army green or navy before it was discontinued, but this was easier to actually wear on the shoulder bc of the arm opening


----------



## pitt0426

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with Mr Vert Cyprès…
> 
> View attachment 5351267
> 
> View attachment 5351268



#obsessed with your looks


----------



## Prada Prince

pitt0426 said:


> #obsessed with your looks


Aww thank you!


----------



## Prada Prince

Matchas and Birkins…


----------



## currythepoodoh

Hi, I need some help with sizing for men's shoes. I need to buy my boyfriend a gift, but I don't want to bring him into the store to try on. I'm so confused with the Hermes sizing. He is a 8.5 US, does it mean he is a 40 Hermes size? I'm thinking to get the Izmir sandal. 

Need some help in referencing US size with the Hermes size.

Thank you guys!


----------



## averagejoe

currythepoodoh said:


> Hi, I need some help with sizing for men's shoes. I need to buy my boyfriend a gift, but I don't want to bring him into the store to try on. I'm so confused with the Hermes sizing. He is a 8.5 US, does it mean he is a 40 Hermes size? I'm thinking to get the Izmir sandal.
> 
> Need some help in referencing US size with the Hermes size.
> 
> Thank you guys!


I think a size 8.5 US is a size 41.5 for most brands, although I'm not sure about Hermes exactly.


----------



## tking03

currythepoodoh said:


> Hi, I need some help with sizing for men's shoes. I need to buy my boyfriend a gift, but I don't want to bring him into the store to try on. I'm so confused with the Hermes sizing. He is a 8.5 US, does it mean he is a 40 Hermes size? I'm thinking to get the Izmir sandal.
> 
> Need some help in referencing US size with the Hermes size.
> 
> Thank you guys!


Take him to the store or be prepared to do an exchange unless he’s tried them on before!


----------



## duggi84

currythepoodoh said:


> Hi, I need some help with sizing for men's shoes. I need to buy my boyfriend a gift, but I don't want to bring him into the store to try on. I'm so confused with the Hermes sizing. He is a 8.5 US, does it mean he is a 40 Hermes size? I'm thinking to get the Izmir sandal.
> 
> Need some help in referencing US size with the Hermes size.
> 
> Thank you guys!



I've found that their men's shoe sizing is on-point for casual shoes, but about 1/2 a Euro size too small (if you're using a conversion chart) for boots/dress shoes.  I wear a US men's 11.5.  In their casual shoes I can comfortably do a 45, but in their boots/dress shoes I think a 45.5 would be better.


----------



## currythepoodoh

duggi84 said:


> I've found that their men's shoe sizing is on-point for casual shoes, but about 1/2 a Euro size too small (if you're using a conversion chart) for boots/dress shoes.  I wear a US men's 11.5.  In their casual shoes I can comfortably do a 45, but in their boots/dress shoes I think a 45.5 would be better.


awesome! I'm just thinking to get the sandal first, so even if the sizing is off by a tiny bit, I think he should be able to fit them. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Prada Prince

Taking advantage of the good weather for another opportunity to get the B35 out…


----------



## Langleylang

Hey guys! I’ve been looking at Kelly’s for a while and really trying to decide between 35 or 40. 
It’s so hard to make a decision when you can’t actually try them on! And it’s a lot of money to just take a guess.  I would love to see some photos of people with their K40 to try and get a better idea of proportions. I am 184cm/6ft with regular build. Any advice?!


----------



## WhiteBus

Langleylang said:


> Hey guys! I’ve been looking at Kelly’s for a while and really trying to decide between 35 or 40.
> It’s so hard to make a decision when you can’t actually try them on! And it’s a lot of money to just take a guess.  I would love to see some photos of people with their K40 to try and get a better idea of proportions. I am 184cm/6ft with regular build. Any advice?!


Obviously you could carry off a 40
BUT the questions are:
how do you want to use it; for what purpose; work; weekend; casual?


----------



## Langleylang

WhiteBus said:


> Obviously you could carry off a 40
> BUT the questions are:
> how do you want to use it; for what purpose; work; weekend; casual?


Can I choose all of the above?!  I would mostly use it for work, so for carrying notepads and a laptop. I think these could fit in a 35 right? K35 is what I keep going back to due to its versaltitly… as it seems I can fit these things, but then also use as a weekend bag. I was just being tempted by the lower prices of the K40 on the resale sites! Perhaps I’ll have to get both. Trying my luck in Paris soon so want to be prepared!


----------



## WhiteBus

Langleylang said:


> Can I choose all of the above?!  I would mostly use it for work, so for carrying notepads and a laptop. I think these could fit in a 35 right? K35 is what I keep going back to due to its versaltitly… as it seems I can fit these things, but then also use as a weekend bag. I was just being tempted by the lower prices of the K40 on the resale sites! Perhaps I’ll have to get both. Trying my luck in Paris soon so want to be prepared!



You are answering your own question.
With such an investment, it is understandable that anyone would want a bag to have as many uses as possible.  However, that would mean that one or other function would be compromised.
Better to choose the best option for daily use and then you will get the maximum use and enjoyment from your purchase. (35?) Then perhaps a HAC for weekends?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Langleylang said:


> Hey guys! I’ve been looking at Kelly’s for a while and really trying to decide between 35 or 40.
> It’s so hard to make a decision when you can’t actually try them on! And it’s a lot of money to just take a guess.  I would love to see some photos of people with their K40 to try and get a better idea of proportions. I am 184cm/6ft with regular build. Any advice?!


I would get a 40 
I'd rather carry a half empty 40 than get a 35 and have it crammed with 'stuff'
I would only go 35 or 40 in a Kelly retourne and I'm a 5'3 slim woman !


----------



## Langleylang

WhiteBus said:


> You are answering your own question.
> With such an investment, it is understandable that anyone would want a bag to have as many uses as possible.  However, that would mean that one or other function would be compromised.
> Better to choose the best option for daily use and then you will get the maximum use and enjoyment from your purchase. (35?) Then perhaps a HAC for weekends?


Thanks guys. Yeah I am thinking 35 is the right size, it’s just tough deciding when you can’t compare. iamgps does a good comparison video on YouTube, but compares the K35 to B40, which I’m not sure is very comparable as the Birkin is bigger anyway. Thanks for your help.


----------



## duggi84

I've actually been going through this question myself: I think the 35 will provide ALL the space I need, but the 40 will just look a bit oversized and "cooler," but it's also a huge bag, so I've decided the 35 is the best bet from a daily practicality perspective.  I'm also 6 ft.  Hope that helps =)


----------



## WhiteBus

duggi84 said:


> I've actually been going through this question myself: I think the 35 will provide ALL the space I need, but the 40 will just look a bit oversized and "cooler," but it's also a huge bag, so I've decided the 35 is the best bet from a daily practicality perspective.  I'm also 6 ft.  Hope that helps =)



A 40 is one foot four inches wide.  You need to know how that will fit in with your aesthetic.
All the dimensions are freely available:
get some cardboard and make a couple of mock-ups;
they will give you a good idea of scale and what they will hold;
that saved me wasting money on a really nice peau de porc Bolide I was tempted to buy
and I still have it in my wardrobe as a warning. (not large enough for what I wanted)


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about shopping for a few treats!





Honestly obsessed with my new Chypre sandals!


----------



## ScarfBloke

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about shopping for a few treats!
> 
> View attachment 5371056
> View attachment 5371057
> View attachment 5371058
> 
> Honestly obsessed with my new Chypre sandals!
> View attachment 5371060


Awesome combos.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about shopping for a few treats!
> 
> View attachment 5371056
> View attachment 5371057
> View attachment 5371058
> 
> Honestly obsessed with my new Chypre sandals!
> View attachment 5371060


I love the extra strap on the sandals!


----------



## HEYNIXON

So excited to share, my most recent addition. A *Taurillon Saddle Kelly 40* in Cuivre.

I’ve only ever seen a single Taurillon Saddle bag as an HAC 40 a few years back. Turned it down due to size and form factor of the HAC 40…but absolutely loved the leather. Never thought I’d see this leather again, until an absolute surprise from my SA.

I like to think Taurillon Saddle is “cousins” with Barenia and Barenia Faubourg. It has the buttery feel of smooth Barenia. It’s grained (albeit not as pronounced) like Barenia Faubourg. It has a beautiful leather scent. Excited for the patina to come through in the coming years.

_ALSO_ pleasantly surprised to find a leather wrapped cadena!


----------



## Christofle

HEYNIXON said:


> So excited to share, my most recent addition. A *Taurillon Saddle Kelly 40* in Cuivre.
> 
> An absolute surprise. I’ve only ever seen Taurillon Saddle as an HAC 40 a few years back. Turned it down due to size and form factor of the HAC 40…but absolutely loved the leather. Never thought I’d see this leather again, until an ultimate surprise from my SA.
> 
> I like to think this leather is “cousins” with Barenia and Barenia Faubourg. It has the buttery feel of smooth Barenia. It’s grained (albeit not as pronounced) like Barenia Faubourg. Excited for the patina to come through in the coming years.
> 
> _ALSO_ pleasantly surprised to find a leather wrapped cadena!
> 
> View attachment 5371397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371410


Gorgeous leather!

Enjoy your lovely new bag!


----------



## nymeria

HEYNIXON said:


> So excited to share, my most recent addition. A *Taurillon Saddle Kelly 40* in Cuivre.
> 
> I’ve only ever seen a single Taurillon Saddle bag as an HAC 40 a few years back. Turned it down due to size and form factor of the HAC 40…but absolutely loved the leather. Never thought I’d see this leather again, until an absolute surprise from my SA.
> 
> I like to think this Taurillon Saddle is “cousins” with Barenia and Barenia Faubourg. It has the buttery feel of smooth Barenia. It’s grained (albeit not as pronounced) like Barenia Faubourg. It has a beautiful leather scent. Excited for the patina to come through in the coming years.
> 
> _ALSO_ pleasantly surprised to find a leather wrapped cadena!
> 
> View attachment 5371397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371410


Absolutely stunning!   Enjoy this gorgeous bag.
I honestly know little to nothing about this leather- anyone have any info? And the bonus of the leather wrapped cadena is just icing on this gorgeous cake!


----------



## luxurylover3

Hello gentlemen, I am starting my journey but I need some advice (especially from the gentlemen that purchased a QB).  I’m wondering, how was your journey in getting the QB?  Did you work with a female or male SA?  Given that the Hermes’s main clientele is women, was was your approach in getting the QB?


----------



## WhiteBus

luxurylover3 said:


> Hello gentlemen, I am starting my journey but I need some advice (especially from the gentlemen that purchased a QB).  I’m wondering, how was your journey in getting the QB?  Did you work with a female or male SA?  Given that the Hermes’s main clientele is women, was was your approach in getting the QB?



Just go in; start shopping; be nice; be informed; don't get screwed up about planning and second-thinking every move, action and comment. I personally think the concept of starting 'the journey' is the wrong approach - the wrong mindset.  Just treat shopping at Hermes just as you would any other (luxury) store. You will be happier, more natural and more successful.


----------



## Langleylang

HEYNIXON said:


> So excited to share, my most recent addition. A *Taurillon Saddle Kelly 40* in Cuivre.
> 
> I’ve only ever seen a single Taurillon Saddle bag as an HAC 40 a few years back. Turned it down due to size and form factor of the HAC 40…but absolutely loved the leather. Never thought I’d see this leather again, until an absolute surprise from my SA.
> 
> I like to think Taurillon Saddle is “cousins” with Barenia and Barenia Faubourg. It has the buttery feel of smooth Barenia. It’s grained (albeit not as pronounced) like Barenia Faubourg. It has a beautiful leather scent. Excited for the patina to come through in the coming years.
> 
> _ALSO_ pleasantly surprised to find a leather wrapped cadena!
> 
> View attachment 5371397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371410


Wow! Love that colour so much! Brilliant!!! I was reading a rumour Hermes had discontinued K40, but sounds like it isn’t so. Congratulations on your amazing new bag!


----------



## jyyanks

WhiteBus said:


> Just go in; start shopping; be nice; be informed; don't get screwed up about planning and second-thinking every move, action and comment. I personally think the concept of starting 'the journey' is the wrong approach - the wrong mindset.  Just treat shopping at Hermes just as you would any other (luxury) store. You will be happier, more natural and more successful.


This is EXCELLENT advice! Couldn’t have said it better myself.


----------



## luxurylover3

Thinking about getting Evelyne, what is a good color?  Black, brown, gray seem neutral and suitable.  Any thoughts?


----------



## navicular

luxurylover3 said:


> Hello gentlemen, I am starting my journey but I need some advice (especially from the gentlemen that purchased a QB).  I’m wondering, how was your journey in getting the QB?  Did you work with a female or male SA?  Given that the Hermes’s main clientele is women, was was your approach in getting the QB?



stop calling it a 'QB' for a start. it's 100% tacky


----------



## netinvader

HEYNIXON said:


> So excited to share, my most recent addition. A *Taurillon Saddle Kelly 40* in Cuivre.
> 
> I’ve only ever seen a single Taurillon Saddle bag as an HAC 40 a few years back. Turned it down due to size and form factor of the HAC 40…but absolutely loved the leather. Never thought I’d see this leather again, until an absolute surprise from my SA.
> 
> I like to think Taurillon Saddle is “cousins” with Barenia and Barenia Faubourg. It has the buttery feel of smooth Barenia. It’s grained (albeit not as pronounced) like Barenia Faubourg. It has a beautiful leather scent. Excited for the patina to come through in the coming years.
> 
> _ALSO_ pleasantly surprised to find a leather wrapped cadena!
> 
> View attachment 5371397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371410


Congratulations on your new Kelly! —It’s so good to see another Taurillon Saddle out in the wild!

I have the HAC40 counterpart which I primarily use for short flights and road trips. Like you, I’m quite excited to see how the patina will develop on this leather.

Side note, do you happen to know how well Saddle does in the rain?


----------



## WhiteBus

luxurylover3 said:


> Thinking about getting Evelyne, what is a good color?  Black, brown, gray seem neutral and suitable.  Any thoughts?



Again the answer to your question depends on your aesthetic.
I think the ideal universal choice is a skin like barenia, then it just makes it 'a leather bag' and the actual colour is less important. In general, dark draws less attention than light; inky blue can be more interesting than black, but gold is universal.

Is the sellier Evelyne still in production - that would be a good universal version.
Another though if you don't mind trawling pre-loved a combination toile/canvas with barenia piping.


----------



## luxurylover3

navicular said:


> stop calling it a 'QB' for a start. it's 100% tacky


LMAO I’m still a newbie so bare with me.


----------



## luxurylover3

WhiteBus said:


> Again the answer to your question depends on your aesthetic.
> I think the ideal universal choice is a skin like barenia, then it just makes it 'a leather bag' and the actual colour is less important. In general, dark draws less attention than light; inky blue can be more interesting than black, but gold is universal.
> 
> Is the sellier Evelyne still in production - that would be a good universal version.
> Another though if you don't mind trawling pre-loved a combination toile/canvas with barenia piping.


How does inky blue look like?  I agree with you but I don’t want it to look too feminine.


----------



## WhiteBus

luxurylover3 said:


> How does inky blue look like?  I agree with you but I don’t want it to look too feminine.


Parker's Quink Blue Black
That colour that isn't blue, nor is it black.
Inky blue was a generic description avoiding one of the specific Hermes colour names like bleu nuit.

Feminine will have more to do with how you wear an item and carry yourself than the colour.
Where I live it is fashionable for hetero men of a certain age (i.e. old) and a certain class (i.e. upper middle) to wear hideous faded crushed strawberry-pink trousers in the summer; there is nothing feminine about that.


----------



## 880

@WhiteBus, younger men wear that color where I live too lol. Nowadays, I see a grayish pink (can be year round (cords in pants or jackets can look nice)

@HEYNIXON , @netinvader , I love the taurillon saddle leather; and, the bags are gorgeous. I wish I had @netinvader ‘s lifestyle to use something like this for long trips  but then I couldn’t lift it. 



Langleylang said:


> Hey guys! I’ve been looking at Kelly’s for a while and really trying to decide between 35 or 40.
> It’s so hard to make a decision when you can’t actually try them on! And it’s a lot of money to just take a guess.  I would love to see some photos of people with their K40 to try and get a better idea of proportions. I am 184cm/6ft with regular build. Any advice?!



this is something to check out  esp @Prada Prince ‘s posts






						Birkin 35 vs 40
					

Thoughts. I have a 40 and wondering if the 35 is much lighter. Not sure if it’s with all the selling and buying from FASHIONPHILE. Will it make a difference or just keep the 40.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I believe a 40 is a lot heavier


----------



## WhiteBus

Yes, of course, but I chose an example that associated a colour with feminine connotations (e.g. pink for a girl, blue for a boy) being worn by group of what might be expected to be traditional stylistically unadventurous men.


----------



## navicular

netinvader said:


> Congratulations on your new Kelly! —It’s so good to see another Taurillon Saddle out in the wild!
> 
> I have the HAC40 counterpart which I primarily use for short flights and road trips. Like you, I’m quite excited to see how the patina will develop on this leather.
> 
> Side note, do you happen to know how well Saddle does in the rain?
> 
> View attachment 5372475
> 
> View attachment 5372476



This HAC 50 is so gorgeous and the embossed clochette is just divine 
It's interesting to me that the previous release came with brushed PHW, while the newer batches come with polished PHW, like @HEYNIXON


----------



## rripley

PolM said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> I just wanted to share with you my last Christmas gift, which I really love: Kelly Depeches in Togo. The colour is chocolate, which I find really elegant and beautiful.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the pics.
> 
> Best,


Gorgeous and congrats!! I purchased a Birkin 40 togo noir last year that I am in love with (and hope to post pics of soon), but the Kelly Depeches has really got my attention as well - and would make an amazing laptop bag. Hmmmmm


----------



## luxurylover3

WhiteBus said:


> Parker's Quink Blue Black
> That colour that isn't blue, nor is it black.
> Inky blue was a generic description avoiding one of the specific Hermes colour names like bleu nuit.
> 
> Feminine will have more to do with how you wear an item and carry yourself than the colour.
> Where I live it is fashionable for hetero men of a certain age (i.e. old) and a certain class (i.e. upper middle) to wear hideous faded crushed strawberry-pink trousers in the summer; there is nothing feminine about that.


Do you have some photos to share?  It will be better for illustration purposes.


----------



## 880

rripley said:


> Kelly Depeches has really got my attention as well - and would make an amazing laptop bag. Hmmmmm


DH tends not to wear his bc fully loaded, it is heavy.


----------



## ScarfBloke

netinvader said:


> Congratulations on your new Kelly! —It’s so good to see another Taurillon Saddle out in the wild!
> 
> I have the HAC40 counterpart which I primarily use for short flights and road trips. Like you, I’m quite excited to see how the patina will develop on this leather.
> 
> Side note, do you happen to know how well Saddle does in the rain?
> 
> View attachment 5372475
> 
> View attachment 5372476


Wow I love this.  My total dream leather and this is what I love about blokes and their old doctor bags/duffle bags- this looks BETTER with age and wear.  I am not into keeping everything looking brand new.  I want it to show that it is being used, it is loved and you live your life with it!  I love the "G" leather stamp!  Plus, big enough for a newborn baby that bag!!!


----------



## WhiteBus

luxurylover3 said:


> Do you have some photos to share?  It will be better for illustration purposes.



There are plenty of illustrative photos already on this site.
Trawling through the various threads will help you to be better informed.


----------



## duggi84

luxurylover3 said:


> Do you have some photos to share?  It will be better for illustration purposes.



I think if you look up Hermès colors like Bleu Marine and Bleu Nuit you'll get a good idea as to those.


----------



## luxurylover3

WhiteBus said:


> There are plenty of illustrative photos already on this site.
> Trawling through the various threads will help you to be better informed.


That’s the thing, there are so many threads here that it’s very easily to get lost.  I actually looked through it but couldn’t find the illustrative photos.


----------



## WhiteBus

luxurylover3 said:


> That’s the thing, there are so many threads here that it’s very easily to get lost.  I actually looked through it but couldn’t find the illustrative photos.



I agree, the search function is not very user friendly.
However the Hermes Reference Library has a section with separate threads on Hermes colours and the Hermes Clubhouse has threads on different styles and leathers.
You must have looked in the wrong place.


----------



## Liberté

luxurylover3 said:


> How does inky blue look like?  I agree with you but I don’t want it to look too feminine.


It can be very difficult to get any bag in a very specific color, especially if the store is on the smaller side, so it would be a good idea to be open to a range of colors when you are communicating with the store "grey, darker blues greens or reds, browns, black, " etc. They should also be understanding if you ask for "any color in usual men's range of leather goods" or something along those lines, if you look at the H site most of the leather goods in the men's section are within the same muted color range. If that is what you want.


----------



## luxurylover3

Liberté said:


> It can be very difficult to get any bag in a very specific color, especially if the store is on the smaller side, so it would be a good idea to be open to a range of colors when you are communicating with the store "grey, darker blues greens or reds, browns, black, " etc. They should also be understanding if you ask for "any color in usual men's range of leather goods" or something along those lines, if you look at the H site most of the leather goods in the men's section are within the same muted color range. If that is what you want.


That’s a very good idea, thank you!


----------



## youssefm

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about shopping for a few treats!
> 
> View attachment 5371057
> 
> Honestly obsessed with my new Chypre sandals!



I love them, congrats! I just ordered a pair but I'm hoping the sizing is right. I normally wear a size 42 in all my shoes except my Izmir are all a 43... I ordered the Chypre in a 43 as well. Did you buy 1 size up from your regular size or the same as your Izmir sizing if you have?


----------



## Prada Prince

youssefm said:


> I love them, congrats! I just ordered a pair but I'm hoping the sizing is right. I normally wear a size 42 in all my shoes except my Izmir are all a 43... I ordered the Chypre in a 43 as well. Did you buy 1 size up from your regular size or the same as your Izmir sizing if you have?


I normally wear a 42 in most of my shoes (though I always say I can negotiate my foot size for the right pair of shoes! LOL). 

It's an interesting one with the Chypres. I knew I was to order a size up for the Chypres. I tried on a pair of noir ones with the print sole in 43.5 in the boutique a week prior, and it looked too big at the back, so I was hoping to order the ones I got in 43, but the only ones I could stalk were in 43.5, so I decided to take the plunge anyway. 

But when they arrived, these 43.5's fit me perfectly! So I can't say for certain whether a 43 would be better.


----------



## youssefm

Prada Prince said:


> I normally wear a 42 in most of my shoes (though I always say I can negotiate my foot size for the right pair of shoes! LOL).
> 
> It's an interesting one with the Chypres. I knew I was to order a size up for the Chypres. I tried on a pair of noir ones with the print sole in 43.5 in the boutique a week prior, and it looked too big at the back, so I was hoping to order the ones I got in 43, but the only ones I could stalk were in 43.5, so I decided to take the plunge anyway.
> 
> But when they arrived, these 43.5's fit me perfectly! So I can't say for certain whether a 43 would be better.



Ahh ok, Hermes sizing, in general, is so odd! I can wear anything from a 41.5 to a 43 so I'm hoping the 43 will fit. And I second negotiating your foot size  I can definitely do that too haha, but it seems like the 43 should probably be fine though. Thank you!


----------



## fanki1983

do you guys own any men scarf?

I was trying this one in store yesterday and I love the fact that the scarf is not overwhelming warm on my neck..



			https://www.hermes.com/au/en/product/cheval-a-la-couverture-rectangle-H693345Tv14/
		


however the price is pretty high for me for just a scarf for autumn winter..

I tried the men's square scarf too however its too difficult to fold it and the shape looks very irregular when I am wearing it so dont think its my thing


----------



## ScarfBloke

fanki1983 said:


> do you guys own any men scarf?
> 
> I was trying this one in store yesterday and I love the fact that the scarf is not overwhelming warm on my neck..
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/au/en/product/cheval-a-la-couverture-rectangle-H693345Tv14/
> 
> 
> 
> however the price is pretty high for me for just a scarf for autumn winter..
> 
> I tried the men's square scarf too however its too difficult to fold it and the shape looks very irregular when I am wearing it so dont think its my thing


Hi Fanki,

The scarves are warm and I find that they breathe well too.  I do tend to sweat a lot but I will wash my scarf if it gets too much sweat on it and it is fine.

In terms of price - it is art that you wear, so for me I like the art work and the quality and the fact that I will probably not have anyone else wear the scarf when I wear mine!

In terms of knowing how to fold/wear them, you need to find what works for you and the look that you are after.  I love the square scarves!

ScarfBloke


----------



## WhiteBus

fanki1983 said:


> do you guys own any men scarf?
> 
> I was trying this one in store yesterday and I love the fact that the scarf is not overwhelming warm on my neck..
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/au/en/product/cheval-a-la-couverture-rectangle-H693345Tv14/
> 
> 
> 
> however the price is pretty high for me for just a scarf for autumn winter..
> 
> I tried the men's square scarf too however its too difficult to fold it and the shape looks very irregular when I am wearing it so dont think its my thing



There are some great designs, so don't limit yourself to the mens range.
The 140x140 silk/cashmere are the most versatile:
you can fold them diagonally point to point, put the diagonal to your throat and wrap the ends round your head;
or gather the sides of the square together to form a rectangular 140" muffler.

90x90 is just that little bit too small; the extra 4" of the 100x100 makes all the difference.
To start with avoid 100% silk, stunning though they might be, they are very slippery.


----------



## averagejoe

I blame @Prada Prince for these. I never knew these existed. The extra strap makes it appeal much more so to me than the Izmir. I inquired about them with my new SA at Hermes (she was formerly from Dior) and now I have a pair, too, in Naturel. I got them in my normal shoe size, 41.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> I blame @Prada Prince for these. I never knew these existed. The extra strap makes it appeal much more so to me than the Izmir. I inquired about them with my new SA at Hermes (she was formerly from Dior) and now I have a pair, too, in Naturel. I got them in my normal shoe size, 41.
> View attachment 5375740
> View attachment 5375741
> View attachment 5375742


Buddies yet again! Guilty as charged, I’m more than happy to be an enabler…


----------



## Prada Prince

Loved the wallpaper in this restaurant…


----------



## youssefm

averagejoe said:


> I blame @Prada Prince for these. I never knew these existed. The extra strap makes it appeal much more so to me than the Izmir. I inquired about them with my new SA at Hermes (she was formerly from Dior) and now I have a pair, too, in Naturel. I got them in my normal shoe size, 41.



Congrats  Love these neutral colors. Patiently waiting for mine to be shipped to me abroad since I'm away from my home store. I got the Vert Army suede pair, so excited for them!


----------



## Prada Prince

youssefm said:


> Congrats  Love these neutral colors. Patiently waiting for mine to be shipped to me abroad since I'm away from my home store. I got the Vert Army suede pair, so excited for them!


Ooo, I saw a pic of those on the website, it’s going to look stunning!
Yeah I think we’ve been lucky in the colours we’ve all managed to snag.


----------



## sandwiches

This color combo was one of our best purchases


----------



## A.Ali

Tried some of the new RTW. I ended up taking the light blue jacket and a couple of sweaters:


----------



## fonnas

Langleylang said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah I am thinking 35 is the right size, it’s just tough deciding when you can’t compare. iamgps does a good comparison video on YouTube, but compares the K35 to B40, which I’m not sure is very comparable as the Birkin is bigger anyway. Thanks for your help.



I disagree, the 35 is going to end up looking like a barbie's purse on you with your built. (nothing wrong with Barbie's purses 
Im 176cm and 70kg. B40 was ideal.


----------



## fonnas

Retroboy said:


> I just had my SO appointment, Birkin 40, Epsom leather in grey with blue on the sides, strap and handle with matte hardware. Now it’s a waiting game, but I did purchase a bag charm in preparation



What a great color combo! Keep us posted please, would love to see it soon.


----------



## Hermezzy

sandwiches said:


> This color combo was one of our best purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376361


Gorjus...is the wallet color etain?


----------



## youssefm

A.Ali said:


> Tried some of the new RTW. I ended up taking the light blue jacket and a couple of sweaters:



I love the jackets! The colors are really nice. I really need to get into a boutique soon. The selection I found a few weeks ago was a bit dry so hopefully there's some more stuff coming in.


----------



## sandwiches

Hermezzy said:


> Gorjus...is the wallet color etain?


Thanks, yes , etain in swift, great eye!


----------



## rripley

Overdue, but no less passionate posting! A few pics of my beloved Birkin Togo 40 in Noir with Palladium hardware (purchased from JaneFinds). Believe it or not, it's a very well take care of 2008! The hottest computer bag I can imagine.  Working on pics of me holding it - soon!


----------



## tokyoprince

Retroboy said:


> Does any one have any examples of a SO they have done in a Birkin 40 as a guy? I’ve been offered an SO appointment and need some help please. I have a HAC 50 so this will be the ideal next bag for me.


A very late response. And this is my first ever anything on this site. 
Here is my B40 SO from a few years ago. Bleu Nuit with Rose Scheherazade on the inside.


----------



## fonnas

Kelly Dépêches 25 Etain added to the collection. Now we wait for the Birkin 40 call...


----------



## rripley

fonnas said:


> Kelly Dépêches 25 Etain added to the collection. Now we wait for the Birkin 40 call...
> 
> View attachment 5381601


Beautiful pieces...congrats!


----------



## youssefm

Finally got my Chypre's! Obsessed with them, they fit perfectly (I'm regularly a size 42 and in Izmir's and these I'm a 43). The color is "Vert Army."


----------



## Prada Prince

youssefm said:


> Finally got my Chypre's! Obsessed with them, they fit perfectly (I'm regularly a size 42 and in Izmir's and these I'm a 43). The color is "Vert Army."
> 
> View attachment 5381711


Yay! I’m glad they fit. They look great!


----------



## youssefm

Prada Prince said:


> Yay! I’m glad they fit. They look great!



Thank you! Appreciate it. And thanks to you and everyone here for the inspo


----------



## navicular

fonnas said:


> Kelly Dépêches 25 Etain added to the collection. Now we wait for the Birkin 40 call...
> 
> View attachment 5381601



What a freaking sexy image  You have great taste!
Tell us more about the vintage sac a depeches in barenia...more pics please


----------



## fonnas

navicular said:


> What a freaking sexy image  You have great taste!
> Tell us more about the vintage sac a depeches in barenia...more pics please



Thank you, it’s a SAD 34 Fauve Barenia PHW that I use for the office days. It’s perfect for my 13” laptop and Ulysse notebook and essentials. This is the only piece I bought pre loved as I am not a fan of the double SAD slots. I prefer the 1 compartment. Well now they makes them in 1 slots I guess. By far the best leather. As for my collection, I’m big on ensuring I mix colors and leather. KD25 is in evercolor étain and the C27 is in Taurillon cristobal noir. Would love the B40 I requested to be in Togo Vert Maquis or Bleu Nuit PHW.


----------



## duggi84

fanki1983 said:


> do you guys own any men scarf?
> 
> I was trying this one in store yesterday and I love the fact that the scarf is not overwhelming warm on my neck..
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/au/en/product/cheval-a-la-couverture-rectangle-H693345Tv14/
> 
> 
> 
> however the price is pretty high for me for just a scarf for autumn winter..
> 
> I tried the men's square scarf too however its too difficult to fold it and the shape looks very irregular when I am wearing it so dont think its my thing



I suggest looking at the men's losange format scarves...they're narrower and much easier to use around your neck without fuss and bulk.


----------



## fonnas

fanki1983 said:


> do you guys own any men scarf?
> 
> I was trying this one in store yesterday and I love the fact that the scarf is not overwhelming warm on my neck..
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/au/en/product/cheval-a-la-couverture-rectangle-H693345Tv14/
> 
> 
> 
> however the price is pretty high for me for just a scarf for autumn winter..
> 
> I tried the men's square scarf too however its too difficult to fold it and the shape looks very irregular when I am wearing it so dont think its my thing



I have this and I love it. Very easy to fold in various styles.



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/puzzle-ii-bandana-mini-losange-H412062Tv13/


----------



## FP03

Chypre Sz 46



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/chypre-sandal-H221831ZHKN460/


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to break my fast in Polo and pearls… 

Also matched my Vert Cyprès B35 with my alpine green Lanvin suede trainers…


----------



## tokyoprince

I know guys here love the Chypre's but I’m in love with my Effect Mule.


----------



## youssefm

FP03 said:


> Chypre Sz 46



You so kindly posted this in the Hermes.com thread but thought I'd steal your reply and post it here for men interested in black Chypre!  Most sizes available still on the USA site.



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/chypre-sandal-H222858ZH01410/


----------



## fonnas

youssefm said:


> You so kindly posted this in the Hermes.com thread but thought I'd steal your reply and post it here for men interested in black Chypre!  Most sizes available still on the USA site.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/chypre-sandal-H222858ZH01410/



For those who own the Chypre, would you say they are true to size?


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> For those who own the Chypre, would you say they are true to size?


I had to size up.


----------



## youssefm

fonnas said:


> For those who own the Chypre, would you say they are true to size?



No, I took 1 size up from my regular EU size and they fit perfectly (I am regularly a size 42 and took 43 in both Chypre and Izmir).


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Chypre sandals in bleu Celeste during my holiday in Singapore… I’ve had to wear them with socks now since the top straps have basically rubbed my feet raw after attempting to wear them bare for 2 days… I don’t know if it’s because they are Epsom and need time to soften…


----------



## youssefm

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my Chypre sandals in bleu Celeste during my holiday in Singapore… I’ve had to wear them with socks now since the top straps have basically rubbed my feet raw after attempting to wear them bare for 2 days… I don’t know if it’s because they are Epsom and need time to soften…



Oh no! I've worn mine already quite a few times and have had no problems, even though they're suede (they've slipped off my foot once though, which happens to me all the time with my Gucci Princetowns as well). I'm hoping they soften up for you, maybe the more you wear them with socks the better they'll get? Maybe a low, warm hairdryer will soften up the glazing/edges a little bit too.


----------



## H’sKisses

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my Chypre sandals in bleu Celeste during my holiday in Singapore… I’ve had to wear them with socks now since the top straps have basically rubbed my feet raw after attempting to wear them bare for 2 days… I don’t know if it’s because they are Epsom and need time to soften…
> 
> View attachment 5396690



I highly suggest skin-tone kinesiology tape in the areas where the sandals rub your skin! I had the same issue when I first got my Santorinis and after a full day of walking around with the tape, I dont have any issues anymore! I posted photos in the shoe thread!


----------



## Prada Prince

youssefm said:


> Oh no! I've worn mine already quite a few times and have had no problems, even though they're suede (they've slipped off my foot once though, which happens to me all the time with my Gucci Princetowns as well). I'm hoping they soften up for you, maybe the more you wear them with socks the better they'll get? Maybe a low, warm hairdryer will soften up the glazing/edges a little bit too.



i hope so, with the various responses, I’m convinced it’s because mine are Epsom. 



H’sKisses said:


> I highly suggest skin-tone kinesiology tape in the areas where the sandals rub your skin! I had the same issue when I first got my Santorinis and after a full day of walking around with the tape, I dont have any issues anymore! I posted photos in the shoe thread!



thank you, I’ll have a look!


----------



## H’sKisses

Prada Prince said:


> i hope so, with the various responses, I’m convinced it’s because mine are Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, I’ll have a look!


Good luck! It may take a few times since yours are Epsom. I hope it works for you if you decide to try! If not, then I still think they are adorable worn with fun socks. I belong to the small fan club of the " 'Stocks and Socks" look


----------



## Prada Prince

I went with corn pads and they’ve worked a treat!


----------



## Prada Prince

32mm belt kit…


----------



## allanrvj

The beautiful Jonathan Bailey wearing the brown version of "Mors et Gourmettes" Reversible Rib Trim Jacket on This Morning show





Here's the green one from Hermes.com



Product reference:  H252700HHWJ52 

In case anyone is interested.


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> The beautiful Jonathan Bailey wearing the brown version of "Mors et Gourmettes" Reversible Rib Trim Jacket on This Morning show
> 
> View attachment 5399249
> View attachment 5399250
> 
> 
> Here's the green one from Hermes.com
> View attachment 5399251
> 
> 
> Product reference:  H252700HHWJ52
> 
> In case anyone is interested.



The whole outfit has been styled in H - trousers and shoes too.


----------



## Prada Prince

Resortwear with my Chypres…


----------



## Prada Prince

Out shopping at Crate & Barrel with my Chypres and belt kit…


----------



## kwoc91

Just picked up my first Hermès purchase, the Electric sandals! 

I went to the Madison Ave Men's boutique in search of Chypres sandals, but they didn't have any available. I had been eyeing the Electric sandals online as well, so I tried them on. They are incredibly comfortable and I love how casual yet elevated they are - perfect for my warmer weather wardrobe. The only pair they had in my size had been on the floor, so my SA kindly shipped in a new pair from their warehouse for me.


----------



## averagejoe

Finally got the belt strap with Bleu Nuit on one side, the same as my HAC! The other side is Etain, which I'm really happy with since it isn't black.


----------



## fonnas

averagejoe said:


> Finally got the belt strap with Bleu Nuit on one side, the same as my HAC! The other side is Etain, which I'm really happy with since it isn't black.
> View attachment 5403900
> View attachment 5403901
> View attachment 5403902



Great color combo AJ! ♥️


----------



## Prada Prince

Seaside with the Chypres…


----------



## ScarfBloke

averagejoe said:


> Finally got the belt strap with Bleu Nuit on one side, the same as my HAC! The other side is Etain, which I'm really happy with since it isn't black.
> View attachment 5403900
> View attachment 5403901
> View attachment 5403902


Amazing... this will look tres chic!


----------



## tokyoprince

averagejoe said:


> Finally got the belt strap with Bleu Nuit on one side, the same as my HAC! The other side is Etain, which I'm really happy with since it isn't black.
> View attachment 5403900
> View attachment 5403901
> View attachment 5403902


That’s a great combination. I will need to have my SA locate one for me.


----------



## Prada Prince

Enjoying the good weather in London this weekend…


----------



## fonnas

When H 5th Ave calls to tell you B40 in Black and Gold PHW are in...interested? I passed on both ... Holding fort for B35 or 40 in Etain, Vert Gris or Vert Maquis. It will happen, I know it.


----------



## duggi84

Haven't posted to this thread in a while, so thought I'd share some recent Hermès style pics =)


----------



## aluminum_siren

This brooch as the fastener for your overalls is styling genius! You are a legend in my book! 





duggi84 said:


> Haven't posted to this thread in a while, so thought I'd share some recent Hermès style pics =)
> 
> View attachment 5411516


----------



## averagejoe

Uh oh. Walked into Hermes while waiting to meet up with a friend, and ended up walking out with these! They are adorable!


----------



## Prada Prince

My Hermes SA helped me get this little cutie for my belated birthday!

Rodeo Pegasus PM in Craie/Vert Cyprès/Mauve Pale…


----------



## fonnas

averagejoe said:


> Uh oh. Walked into Hermes while waiting to meet up with a friend, and ended up walking out with these! They are adorable!
> View attachment 5414172
> View attachment 5414173
> View attachment 5414174


Stinking cute AJ! Love them


----------



## Fixxi

My dad will be retiring next year as a professor. He is definitely more traditional in his style. He wears a suit and tie often (if not every day). I'd love to get a tie for him, but having a hard time picking one out. I ruled out many colorful ties and designs as those feel a bit too "young" for his style. Can anyone recommend some of your favorites that would look good for someone older (early 60s)? He wears a lot of gray suits. Sometimes blue and black. I realize as someone working in tech (husband also works in tech) we know nothing about what tie looks good for a man in his position/academia. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nymeria

Fixxi said:


> My dad will be retiring next year as a professor. He is definitely more traditional in his style. He wears a suit and tie often (if not every day). I'd love to get a tie for him, but having a hard time picking one out. I ruled out many colorful ties and designs as those feel a bit too "young" for his style. Can anyone recommend some of your favorites that would look good for someone older (early 60s)? He wears a lot of gray suits. Sometimes blue and black. I realize as someone working in tech (husband also works in tech) we know nothing about what tie looks good for a man in his position/academia. Thanks in advance!


Not to argue with your idea of a tie but....after he retires, will he still be wearing one almost every day? Even if he will not, that doesn't mean it isn't a fine idea. This may become his favorite " when I HAVE to wear one, I always bring out this one!" tie. There are also many wonderful little "presents" you can find at Hermes, if you want to branch out.
In ties- many of the designs are small and subtle, so he will know its there, but looking at it, it may just look like an overall pattern. And many have a real sense of humor as well. Does he like dogs? There are plenty with dogs. Dogs and a sense of humor? Maybe roller dog. Classics prof? Pegasus might do. Fish? Outer space? Robots? Circuses? It goes on and on.
Choose a design you think will please him and you know you will find it in a color he will like.
Go into a store and ask the SA for help- they will be more than happy to- and also perhaps suggest other options, if you want to go there.
Whatever you choose, he will love and appreciate as it came from you.


----------



## Fixxi

nymeria said:


> Not to argue with your idea of a tie but....after he retires, will he still be wearing one almost every day? Even if he will not, that doesn't mean it isn't a fine idea. This may become his favorite " when I HAVE to wear one, I always bring out this one!" tie. There are also many wonderful little "presents" you can find at Hermes, if you want to branch out.
> In ties- many of the designs are small and subtle, so he will know its there, but looking at it, it may just look like an overall pattern. And many have a real sense of humor as well. Does he like dogs? There are plenty with dogs. Dogs and a sense of humor? Maybe roller dog. Classics prof? Pegasus might do. Fish? Outer space? Robots? Circuses? It goes on and on.
> Choose a design you think will please him and you know you will find it in a color he will like.
> Go into a store and ask the SA for help- they will be more than happy to- and also perhaps suggest other options, if you want to go there.
> Whatever you choose, he will love and appreciate as it came from you.


Funny dad but very serious professional, so maybe something subtle would suit better... but you make an excellent point. I was thinking he would wear it at the retirement ceremony and parties as a last hurrah, but that is absolutely correct he wouldn't wear a tie that much at all afterwards. Maybe I'll do a tie + notepad. Or a casual hat now that he'll be able to relax!

Any other ideas welcome!


----------



## WhiteBus

Fixxi said:


> My dad will be retiring next year as a professor. He is definitely more traditional in his style. He wears a suit and tie often (if not every day). I'd love to get a tie for him, but having a hard time picking one out. I ruled out many colorful ties and designs as those feel a bit too "young" for his style. Can anyone recommend some of your favorites that would look good for someone older (early 60s)? He wears a lot of gray suits. Sometimes blue and black. I realize as someone working in tech (husband also works in tech) we know nothing about what tie looks good for a man in his position/academia. Thanks in advance!



It's a lovely idea, but it's loaded with preconceptions: ageist; your feeling that you and your husband have no sense of style; your intention that your father will wear this at forthcoming retirement events; etc
You are overthinking 
I agree with nymeria, whatever you choose, he will love and appreciate as it came from you.
Hermes ties tend to be subtle in their design, so choose one that you like from a distance and let its details reveal themselves on closer inspection - that is their joy - understated elegance.
However if you perceive him as having a predisposition to formal style, I doubt it will change that much after retirement.

other ideas:
a more transient gift might be a bottle of Terre d'Hermes;
something he could use every day - a Mises et Relances Carre d'H change tray - echt Hermes!


----------



## averagejoe

On the same quick stop at Hermes when I saw and bought the shearling Chypres, I saw a Biscuit HAC 40 on display. I asked for the price and even tried it on, against my better judgement. I just wanted to see how the Togo HAC would look on me, compared to my wool felt and Evercolor one. OMG I was in love! The softer leather meant the bag had a slimmer profile. I never really appreciated the softened look of the Togo versions, fearing that they would turn into a puddle over time with use. But the curves made by the weight of the leather, which almost has a drape to it, were sublime! It was a pleasure to just touch the bag. 

I thought that I would get a Togo HAC 40 one day, maybe after a longer hiatus after getting my first one in October last year. Kind of too soon. Didn't know that the one day was the next day! Couldn't stop thinking about how sublime the Togo was on a bag of this size. My SA told me that the bag was only displayed for about 2 days and several clients expressed interest. It was actually on hold for someone else the day I asked to have it put on hold. Thankfully that client declined when they decided it could not fit in their suitcase. When I was there waiting for my SA, a client inquired about it since she saw it the day before as well, and her SA told her it was sold already. That client ended up putting the Evercolor and wool felt HAC 40 on hold, which was also in stock (the same one that I got in October).


----------



## allanrvj

averagejoe said:


> On the same quick stop at Hermes when I saw and bought the shearling Chypres, I saw a Biscuit HAC 40 on display. I asked for the price and even tried it on, against my better judgement. I just wanted to see how the Togo HAC would look on me, compared to my wool felt and Evercolor one. OMG I was in love! The softer leather meant the bag had a slimmer profile. I never really appreciated the softened look of the Togo versions, fearing that they would turn into a puddle over time with use. But the curves made by the weight of the leather, which almost has a drape to it, were sublime! It was a pleasure to just touch the bag.
> 
> I thought that I would get a Togo HAC 40 one day, maybe after a longer hiatus after getting my first one in October last year. Kind of too soon. Didn't know that the one day was the next day! Couldn't stop thinking about how sublime the Togo was on a bag of this size. My SA told me that the bag was only displayed for about 2 days and several clients expressed interest. It was actually on hold for someone else the day I asked to have it put on hold. Thankfully that client declined when they decided it could not fit in their suitcase. When I was there waiting for my SA, a client inquired about it since she saw it the day before as well, and her SA told her it was sold already. That client ended up putting the Evercolor and wool felt HAC 40 on hold, which was also in stock (the same one that I got in October).
> 
> View attachment 5414948
> View attachment 5414949
> View attachment 5414950
> View attachment 5414951
> View attachment 5414952
> View attachment 5414953


All's well that ends well. 

Congrats, Joe! Looks lovely on you.

I expect more modeling pics with this since you *deprived* us when you got your first HAC.


----------



## fonnas

averagejoe said:


> On the same quick stop at Hermes when I saw and bought the shearling Chypres, I saw a Biscuit HAC 40 on display. I asked for the price and even tried it on, against my better judgement. I just wanted to see how the Togo HAC would look on me, compared to my wool felt and Evercolor one. OMG I was in love! The softer leather meant the bag had a slimmer profile. I never really appreciated the softened look of the Togo versions, fearing that they would turn into a puddle over time with use. But the curves made by the weight of the leather, which almost has a drape to it, were sublime! It was a pleasure to just touch the bag.
> 
> I thought that I would get a Togo HAC 40 one day, maybe after a longer hiatus after getting my first one in October last year. Kind of too soon. Didn't know that the one day was the next day! Couldn't stop thinking about how sublime the Togo was on a bag of this size. My SA told me that the bag was only displayed for about 2 days and several clients expressed interest. It was actually on hold for someone else the day I asked to have it put on hold. Thankfully that client declined when they decided it could not fit in their suitcase. When I was there waiting for my SA, a client inquired about it since she saw it the day before as well, and her SA told her it was sold already. That client ended up putting the Evercolor and wool felt HAC 40 on hold, which was also in stock (the same one that I got in October).
> 
> View attachment 5414948
> View attachment 5414949
> View attachment 5414950
> View attachment 5414951
> View attachment 5414952
> View attachment 5414953



HUGE congratulation! It looks good on you. I agree with your point about togo leather. I don’t know why, but I feel North America must have received a fresh shipment inventory this last week from France. More bags on display and offers.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Uh oh. Walked into Hermes while waiting to meet up with a friend, and ended up walking out with these! They are adorable!
> View attachment 5414172
> View attachment 5414173
> View attachment 5414174





averagejoe said:


> On the same quick stop at Hermes when I saw and bought the shearling Chypres, I saw a Biscuit HAC 40 on display. I asked for the price and even tried it on, against my better judgement. I just wanted to see how the Togo HAC would look on me, compared to my wool felt and Evercolor one. OMG I was in love! The softer leather meant the bag had a slimmer profile. I never really appreciated the softened look of the Togo versions, fearing that they would turn into a puddle over time with use. But the curves made by the weight of the leather, which almost has a drape to it, were sublime! It was a pleasure to just touch the bag.
> 
> I thought that I would get a Togo HAC 40 one day, maybe after a longer hiatus after getting my first one in October last year. Kind of too soon. Didn't know that the one day was the next day! Couldn't stop thinking about how sublime the Togo was on a bag of this size. My SA told me that the bag was only displayed for about 2 days and several clients expressed interest. It was actually on hold for someone else the day I asked to have it put on hold. Thankfully that client declined when they decided it could not fit in their suitcase. When I was there waiting for my SA, a client inquired about it since she saw it the day before as well, and her SA told her it was sold already. That client ended up putting the Evercolor and wool felt HAC 40 on hold, which was also in stock (the same one that I got in October).
> 
> View attachment 5414948
> View attachment 5414949
> View attachment 5414950
> View attachment 5414951
> View attachment 5414952
> View attachment 5414953



Congrats on your purchases, Joe !! Love the HAC! Definitely next on my wishlist.


----------



## averagejoe

fonnas said:


> HUGE congratulation! It looks good on you. I agree with your point about togo leather. I don’t know why, but I feel North America must have received a fresh shipment inventory this last week from France. More bags on display and offers.


Thanks! Yes, I was surprised to see the same HAC bag I got in October on their shelf. Two HACs in stock at the same time.


----------



## averagejoe

allanrvj said:


> All's well that ends well.
> 
> Congrats, Joe! Looks lovely on you.
> 
> I expect more modeling pics with this since you *deprived* us when you got your first HAC.


Thank you!

I only wore the older HAC that one time when I posted a mod shot. Hope to wear it more very soon. I now have a few more Hermes things to match with it.

I think you mentioned last time that Hermes is a slippery slope. I think they got me good!


----------



## allanrvj

averagejoe said:


> I only wore the older HAC that one time when I posted a mod shot.


yeah that doesn't count. we need more Joe x Hermes pics


----------



## fonnas

So you know how I got a call a week ago for a B40 in Black or Gold PHW and I turned both down? I don't know what it is but the universe delivered today. I am starting to believe in the saying ''Patience is a virtue'' Got the call from my SA saying someone didnt show up to collect their B35 Etain PHW and if i'd be interested. I jumped to H on 5th Ave to grab it in my gym clothing, sorry for the outfit. I wanted a B40, but since I have the Cityback 27 Backpack to use as a travel bag, I pulled the trigger and got the B35. Surprisingly I thought it matched my proportions very well. For reference I am 5'9" and 153 pounds.


----------



## allanrvj

fonnas said:


> So you know how I got a call a week ago for a B40 in Black or Gold PHW and I turned both down? I don't know what it is but the universe delivered today. I am starting to believe in the saying ''Patience is a virtue'' Got the call from my SA saying someone didnt show up to collect their B35 Etain PHW and if i'd be interested. I jumped to H on 5th Ave to grab it in my gym clothing, sorry for the outfit. I wanted a 40 but I'm surprised that the 35 looked good as well. For reference I am 5'9" and 153 pounds.


I think the 35 is better for you anyway, esp with your build. we have taller guys here that use a 35.
the 40 has a very deep base and almost like an overnighter.
also etain is a very good, year-round color that is not difficult to match outfits with.


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> So you know how I got a call a week ago for a B40 in Black or Gold PHW and I turned both down? I don't know what it is but the universe delivered today. I am starting to believe in the saying ''Patience is a virtue'' Got the call from my SA saying someone didnt show up to collect their B35 Etain PHW and if i'd be interested. I jumped to H on 5th Ave to grab it in my gym clothing, sorry for the outfit. I wanted a B40, but since I have the Cityback 27 Backpack to use as a travel bag. I pulled the trigger and got the B35, surprisingly I thought it matched my proportions very well. For reference I am 5'9" and 153 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 5415748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415749


Yay! I honestly think the B35 is the perfect size for you! (I know I’ve been extolling the virtues of the B35 ever since I got one, but I can’t help how much I love it!) 

your back will also thank you for the lower strain the lighter bag will place on you.

congratulations, it’s a beautiful piece. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Sydny2

fonnas said:


> So you know how I got a call a week ago for a B40 in Black or Gold PHW and I turned both down? I don't know what it is but the universe delivered today. I am starting to believe in the saying ''Patience is a virtue'' Got the call from my SA saying someone didnt show up to collect their B35 Etain PHW and if i'd be interested. I jumped to H on 5th Ave to grab it in my gym clothing, sorry for the outfit. I wanted a B40, but since I have the Cityback 27 Backpack to use as a travel bag, I pulled the trigger and got the B35. Surprisingly I thought it matched my proportions very well. For reference I am 5'9" and 153 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 5415748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415749


Yes I’m the same height as yours. I think B35 looks perfect…not too small, not too big. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## averagejoe

fonnas said:


> So you know how I got a call a week ago for a B40 in Black or Gold PHW and I turned both down? I don't know what it is but the universe delivered today. I am starting to believe in the saying ''Patience is a virtue'' Got the call from my SA saying someone didnt show up to collect their B35 Etain PHW and if i'd be interested. I jumped to H on 5th Ave to grab it in my gym clothing, sorry for the outfit. I wanted a B40, but since I have the Cityback 27 Backpack to use as a travel bag, I pulled the trigger and got the B35. Surprisingly I thought it matched my proportions very well. For reference I am 5'9" and 153 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 5415748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415749


Wow the size looks perfect on you! Congratulations!


----------



## fonnas

Thanks everyone! very thrilled and happy to have added this to my collection.


----------



## Yoshi1296

fonnas said:


> So you know how I got a call a week ago for a B40 in Black or Gold PHW and I turned both down? I don't know what it is but the universe delivered today. I am starting to believe in the saying ''Patience is a virtue'' Got the call from my SA saying someone didnt show up to collect their B35 Etain PHW and if i'd be interested. I jumped to H on 5th Ave to grab it in my gym clothing, sorry for the outfit. I wanted a B40, but since I have the Cityback 27 Backpack to use as a travel bag, I pulled the trigger and got the B35. Surprisingly I thought it matched my proportions very well. For reference I am 5'9" and 153 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 5415748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415749



congrats! 35 looks great on you!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Haven't posted on here in a while but I've been using this red Marwari PM as a work bag the past month and I've been loving it!


----------



## Yoshi1296

A new addition to my collection as I recover from Covid. New-to-me Atlas 35 in Clemence Bleu Abyss! Excited to take this baby for a spin! Also sorry had to block myself out of the reflection in the mirror on the left lol


----------



## Jo3y

fonnas said:


> So you know how I got a call a week ago for a B40 in Black or Gold PHW and I turned both down? I don't know what it is but the universe delivered today. I am starting to believe in the saying ''Patience is a virtue'' Got the call from my SA saying someone didnt show up to collect their B35 Etain PHW and if i'd be interested. I jumped to H on 5th Ave to grab it in my gym clothing, sorry for the outfit. I wanted a B40, but since I have the Cityback 27 Backpack to use as a travel bag, I pulled the trigger and got the B35. Surprisingly I thought it matched my proportions very well. For reference I am 5'9" and 153 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 5415748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415749



That almost looks like a HAC on the modeling shot, but maybe it's the angle! Would love to see more modeling pics of this! The color is great. I'm 6' and considering what sizes would be best on me.


----------



## Prada Prince

Enjoying a sunny day in London with my Chypres…


----------



## WhiteBus

Jo3y said:


> That almost looks like a HAC on the modeling shot, but maybe it's the angle! Would love to see more modeling pics of this! The color is great. I'm 6' and considering what sizes would be best on me.



I agree.
To my eyes several of the recent shots on here don't look right.
The proportions look wrong; something to do with the camera angle. An HAC is essentially square - I just  measured my HAC 45.
The various sizes of Hermes bags are scaled up or down.
You get a better idea if you look at the 'All Hail the HAC' thread in the Hermes Clubhouse section.
The largest Birkins (35 and 40 [14" and 16"])
can look less like handbags.


----------



## WhiteBus

Yoshi1296 said:


> A new addition to my collection as I recover from Covid. New-to-me Atlas 35 in Clemence Bleu Abyss! Excited to take this baby for a spin! Also sorry had to block myself out of the reflection in the mirror on the left lol
> 
> View attachment 5417993



What a great style! Super find.


----------



## averagejoe

Dressed really casually with my HAC 40 yesterday.


----------



## allanrvj

averagejoe said:


> Dressed really casually with my HAC 40 yesterday.
> View attachment 5419108
> View attachment 5419109


yes we have been finally blessed


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> Dressed really casually with my HAC 40 yesterday.
> View attachment 5419108
> View attachment 5419109


It looks so nice in the sun! You can really see all the details and textures that way.


----------



## meowlett

averagejoe said:


> Dressed really casually with my HAC 40 yesterday.
> View attachment 5419108
> View attachment 5419109


Looks absolutely lovely.  I agree with @allanrvj  that we have finally been blessed.


----------



## Yoshi1296

WhiteBus said:


> What a great style! Super find.



Thank you so much! It is very roomy, love it.


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> On the same quick stop at Hermes when I saw and bought the shearling Chypres, I saw a Biscuit HAC 40 on display. I asked for the price and even tried it on, against my better judgement. I just wanted to see how the Togo HAC would look on me, compared to my wool felt and Evercolor one. OMG I was in love! The softer leather meant the bag had a slimmer profile. I never really appreciated the softened look of the Togo versions, fearing that they would turn into a puddle over time with use. But the curves made by the weight of the leather, which almost has a drape to it, were sublime! It was a pleasure to just touch the bag.
> 
> I thought that I would get a Togo HAC 40 one day, maybe after a longer hiatus after getting my first one in October last year. Kind of too soon. Didn't know that the one day was the next day! Couldn't stop thinking about how sublime the Togo was on a bag of this size. My SA told me that the bag was only displayed for about 2 days and several clients expressed interest. It was actually on hold for someone else the day I asked to have it put on hold. Thankfully that client declined when they decided it could not fit in their suitcase. When I was there waiting for my SA, a client inquired about it since she saw it the day before as well, and her SA told her it was sold already. That client ended up putting the Evercolor and wool felt HAC 40 on hold, which was also in stock (the same one that I got in October).
> 
> View attachment 5414948
> View attachment 5414949
> View attachment 5414950
> View attachment 5414951
> View attachment 5414952
> View attachment 5414953


Belated congrats on your two stunning HAC 40 bags. You wear them so well, and I love your taste!


----------



## teatew

Anyone with suggestions or photos on good combos of H leather bracelets?  Say, a tournis and a glenen, or two tournis in different colors?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Using my Atlas for the first time today to work. I love it! Fits a ton!


----------



## fonnas

teatew said:


> Anyone with suggestions or photos on good combos of H leather bracelets?  Say, a tournis and a glenen, or two tournis in different colors?



Im only a fan of the micro bracelets. Here's my stack: Love Bracelet with Kelly and Rivale


----------



## averagejoe

Fell in love with the Sac a Depeches bracelet. Tried in on in 2 colours: Orange and a greyish pale blue. The orange was a clear winner!


----------



## fonnas

10 days B35 at hand and still can't help myself but to admire it 
Flew with it to Chicago for memorial day weekend. It fit a jacket rolled/folded, H Bain small size containing all my bits and pieces, small water bottle, iPad pro 11" and the dust bag. Haven't had the courage to remove the hardware protective film yet


----------



## averagejoe

fonnas said:


> 10 days B35 at hand and still can't help myself but to admire it
> Flew with it to Chicago for memorial day weekend. It fit a jacket rolled/folded, H Bain small size containing all my bits and pieces, small water bottle, iPad pro 11" and the dust bag. Haven't had the courage to remove the hardware protective film yet
> 
> View attachment 5423561


Gorgeous!

I'm actually really impressed with the hardware protective film that Hermes uses. For most brands, it looks awful to keep the film on because it tends to move around, lift, and form bubbles, but with Hermes, it actually looks fine. It gives the hardware a matte finish, like brushed metal. Clearly I haven't removed the film from the hardware of my two HAC bags yet .


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> 10 days B35 at hand and still can't help myself but to admire it
> Flew with it to Chicago for memorial day weekend. It fit a jacket rolled/folded, H Bain small size containing all my bits and pieces, small water bottle, iPad pro 11" and the dust bag. Haven't had the courage to remove the hardware protective film yet
> 
> View attachment 5423561



Hahaha I take mine out from time to time to just admire its beauty! LOL. 

And I’ve only just removed the protective stickers last week!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about for lunch with my Chypres and Rodeo PM.


----------



## fonnas

Prada Prince said:


> Hahaha I take mine out from time to time to just admire its beauty! LOL.
> 
> And I’ve only just removed the protective stickers last week!


Hahaha good to know I’m in for the long haul


----------



## Prada Prince

Taking advantage of the good weather to make full use of the Chypres with my 32MM Belt Kit…


----------



## Dorf




----------



## fonnas

KD25 clutch hacked with Evelyn Strap


----------



## youssefm

fonnas said:


> KD25 clutch hacked with Evelyn Strap



This is super cool, I love this vibe. I have the LV soft trunk but this is a really great look. If you don't mind, how tall are you? Wondering how this would sit on me.


----------



## fonnas

youssefm said:


> This is super cool, I love this vibe. I have the LV soft trunk but this is a really great look. If you don't mind, how tall are you? Wondering how this would sit on me.



Thanks! Im 175cm and 67kg.


----------



## youssefm

fonnas said:


> Thanks! Im 175cm and 67kg.



Amazing! Same height (I weigh 72kg though) but I think it should be about the same then. Thanks for the inspo


----------



## Christofle

lambo said:


> whats the cheapest hermes go for?


Very low, there’s plenty of old Hermes bags that are discontinued designs and over a decade old going for less than a thousand. 

Wether you want such a bag or not is something different. 

For example, 



For those in questionable condition, you can get one for a hundred or two.


----------



## Prada Prince

32MM belt kit in gold with brushed gold hardware…


----------



## averagejoe

Head to toe Saint Laurent paired with my new HAC 40 and Sac a Depeches bracelet:


----------



## Hermezzy

averagejoe said:


> Head to toe Saint Laurent paired with my new HAC 40 and Sac a Depeches bracelet:
> View attachment 5429483


Absolutely love this! Edgy, casual, but also so well put together all at once!


----------



## fonnas

averagejoe said:


> Head to toe Saint Laurent paired with my new HAC 40 and Sac a Depeches bracelet:
> View attachment 5429483



loving the look my friend!


----------



## fonnas

On VaCay in San Juan, Puerto Rico this week. Been waiting since March to put this H Panama Hat to use. Of course took the B35 with me. Can’t seem to leave it behind yet


----------



## averagejoe

fonnas said:


> On VaCay in San Juan, Puerto Rico this week. Been waiting since March to put this H Panama Hat to use. Of course took the B35 with me. Can’t seem to leave it behind yet
> 
> View attachment 5429667


Wow! Etain looks much lighter in the sunlight. Great summer vacation look!


----------



## papertiger

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Etain looks much lighter in the sunlight. Great summer vacation look!



Etain is definitely one of those chameleon colours. Hard to take a true colour pic, looks different in every light. @fonnas' looks pretty accurate in sunlight.


----------



## averagejoe

Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely love this! Edgy, casual, but also so well put together all at once!


Thanks! I got the inspiration from this bag which I've wanted for a while to match similar looks:





Coincidentally, the Sac de Jour is inspired by the Birkin shape, with this North/South version having proportions like the HAC. Glad to own the Hermes version (won't need this Sac de Jour anymore).


----------



## Prada Prince

Shoe shopping yesterday with my belt kit… 




Pulled the trigger on some fun Birkenstocks which I thought went well with my outfit haha.


----------



## americanroyal89

fonnas said:


> KD25 clutch hacked with Evelyn Strap
> View attachment 5424947


Off topic but I’m in love with your necklace! I’ve never seen it before. I’m assuming discontinued? Off to go searching the preloved markets.


----------



## fonnas

americanroyal89 said:


> Off topic but I’m in love with your necklace! I’ve never seen it before. I’m assuming discontinued? Off to go searching the preloved markets.



Good to hear from you again and thank you ☺️

The necklace chain is:



			https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/necklaces/chain-necklace-CRB7012000.html
		


The pendant, correct it’s discontinued its called the LOVE bar. Originally it came with a silk black cord. I prefer the danty look. I added next to it a sapphire stone in white gold. I see one on eBay priced ridiculously triple to what I paid back then. It’s a heavy pendant.  6 grams









						Cartier Love 18k White Gold Screw Motif Long Bar Pendant  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Cartier Love 18k White Gold Screw Motif Long Bar Pendant at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Prada Prince

Finally got to use my new Rodeo Pegase PM (Craie/Vert Cyprès/Mauve Sylvestre) when I was moseying around Knightsbridge and Bond Street today…


----------



## americanroyal89

fonnas said:


> Good to hear from you again and thank you ☺
> 
> The necklace chain is:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/necklaces/chain-necklace-CRB7012000.html
> 
> 
> 
> The pendant, correct it’s discontinued its called the LOVE bar. Originally it came with a silk black cord. I prefer the danty look. I added next to it a sapphire stone in white gold. I see one on eBay priced ridiculously triple to what I paid back then. It’s a heavy pendant.  6 grams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Love 18k White Gold Screw Motif Long Bar Pendant  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Cartier Love 18k White Gold Screw Motif Long Bar Pendant at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Thank you so much!


----------



## fonnas

Prada Prince said:


> Finally got to use my new Rodeo Pegase PM (Craie/Vert Cyprès/Mauve Sylvestre) when I was moseying around Knightsbridge and Bond Street today…
> 
> View attachment 5429819
> View attachment 5429820
> View attachment 5429821



love that green on the bag


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> love that green on the bag


Thank you! I love it so much. I’m now on a mission to add more green pieces to my wardrobe. Talk about building  ensembles around the bag! Lol!


----------



## fonnas

Gents, what are your thoughts on adding Twillies to the Birkin handles?
I am not the type to dress up my bags, but something about this color combo with Etain is making me re-think it.
Interested to know your thoughts. Also would you do both or one handle.


----------



## allanrvj

fonnas said:


> Gents, what are your thoughts on adding Twillies to the Birkin handles?
> I am not the type to dress up my bags, but something about this color combo with Etain is making me re-think it.
> Interested to know your thoughts. Also would you do both or one handle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434030


I'm not a fan on twillies on handles at all. Makes the bag look cheap, in my view. Of course, it's just my opinion. Others love it.


----------



## Acehuche

fonnas said:


> Gents, what are your thoughts on adding Twillies to the Birkin handles?
> I am not the type to dress up my bags, but something about this color combo with Etain is making me re-think it.
> Interested to know your thoughts. Also would you do both or one handle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434030


No


----------



## Flowerlily

fonnas said:


> Gents, what are your thoughts on adding Twillies to the Birkin handles?
> I am not the type to dress up my bags, but something about this color combo with Etain is making me re-think it.
> Interested to know your thoughts. Also would you do both or one handle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434030


I like the color combination, but I'm not a fan of covering the handles with a twilly. I would rather let it dangle for example shaped as a tie etc.:


----------



## allanrvj

wow


----------



## Prada Prince

I


fonnas said:


> Gents, what are your thoughts on adding Twillies to the Birkin handles?
> I am not the type to dress up my bags, but something about this color combo with Etain is making me re-think it.
> Interested to know your thoughts. Also would you do both or one handle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434030


I’m really not a fan of adding twillies to the handles personally. I think it takes away from the overall silhouette of the Birkin.

But then again I like adding a bag charm, so it really boils down to personal preference.


----------



## fonnas

Thanks everyone. I ended up getting one only as I loved the colors combo. Not sure if I'll use it on the bag or not. 
@Flowerlily thanks for the tie tip. I'll try it out.
But It will be worn for sure perhaps as a cravate with a white shirt or as a wrist band.


----------



## nymeria

Flowerlily said:


> I like the color combination, but I'm not a fan of covering the handles with a twilly. I would rather let it dangle for example shaped as a tie etc.:
> View attachment 5434128


I'm not one for using twillies on my bags, but love them as a tie for work ( as in the photo), or around my neck more casually. I actually have this pattern in the more caramel coloring, which I love to use when wearing my peau porc or a barenia bag. I say, go crazy and enjoy! Adds a bit of panache, which we can all use!


----------



## fonnas

nymeria said:


> I'm not one for using twillies on my bags, but love them as a tie for work ( as in the photo), or around my neck more casually. I actually have this pattern in the more caramel coloring, which I love to use when wearing my peau porc or a barenia bag. I say, go crazy and enjoy! Adds a bit of panache, which we can all use!



Thank you  panache ganache bring it on!


----------



## Navadety

Just got my new Cabasellier 31 in Cuivre(copper)/gold with yellow stiching. It's very light and compact, importantly it fits my laptop so well.


----------



## ScarfBloke

fonnas said:


> Gents, what are your thoughts on adding Twillies to the Birkin handles?
> I am not the type to dress up my bags, but something about this color combo with Etain is making me re-think it.
> Interested to know your thoughts. Also would you do both or one handle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434030


I like the twilly used as a "charm" that adds movement and colour but I am not a fan of it over the handles - for me it wears out the silk way too fast and it makes the leather sweat which can be an issue.  Who has time to tie and retie until the silk is perfect?  Each to his/her own.


----------



## fonnas

ScarfBloke said:


> I like the twilly used as a "charm" that adds movement and colour but I am not a fan of it over the handles - for me it wears out the silk way too fast and it makes the leather sweat which can be an issue.  Who has time to tie and retie until the silk is perfect?  Each to his/her own.



Sounds great, do you have examples on how to use it as a charm? thanks.


----------



## spape08

Hey all- random q. Have been thinking about the Denver boot for a while and now that fall is a couple months away I may grab them.
Does anyone own them and can give a little review? 
I love the black crepe sole with the black upper on these


----------



## fonnas

available on H.com US


----------



## Prada Prince

Friday with my belt kit and Paddock Fer a Cheval charm…


----------



## zarehm

The perforated shirt is so nice and cool for this hot summer!


----------



## fonnas

zarehm said:


> The perforated shirt is so nice and cool for this hot summer!



love the color combo outfit. Is that a B40 or 35


----------



## averagejoe

This mall needs to wipe its mirrors more often. Seems like little kids keep smearing the mirror with their dirty fingerprints (too bad I didn't see till I saw the image at home):


----------



## HEYNIXON

spape08 said:


> Hey all- random q. Have been thinking about the Denver boot for a while and now that fall is a couple months away I may grab them.
> Does anyone own them and can give a little review?
> I love the black crepe sole with the black upper on these



Love this more military / SoBlack version of the Denver Boot!

I have it in the regular black / brown sole combination and love it. I find it pretty stiff so I added a thin foam insole and helped.


----------



## spape08

HEYNIXON said:


> View attachment 5439750
> 
> 
> Love this more military / SoBlack version of the Denver Boot!
> 
> I have it in the regular black / brown sole combination and love it. I find it pretty stiff so I added a thin foam insole and helped.


 These look great on! Thanks for the inspo & review


----------



## averagejoe

Trying to get the most use out of my new HAC. Very dressed down look today, featuring my shearling Chypres which are so comfortable and super cute to look at!


----------



## grismouette

Took some pics of my bf wearing my mini Constance   (For reference he is 5’10/135)


----------



## Prada Prince

grismouette said:


> Took some pics of my bf wearing my mini Constance   (For reference he is 5’10/135)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440508
> View attachment 5440509


That’s a beautiful colour! What shade is it?


----------



## grismouette

Prada Prince said:


> That’s a beautiful colour! What shade is it?


Thank you! It’s Bleu brume epsom PHW


----------



## allanrvj

averagejoe said:


> Trying to get the most use out of my new HAC. Very dressed down look today, featuring my shearling Chypres which are so comfortable and super cute to look at!
> View attachment 5440368


this fit


----------



## Kitsune711

.


----------



## fonnas

I am not a fan of not buying directly from Hermes. I am getting tired of not being able to source Chypre in Black size 43. I am close to caving in and getting them from Fashionphile. They're listed at $200 more than Hermes. I've been stalking H.com for ages and my SA says its not looking good. So is the $200 worth to get the color and size I need? At this point I think so, I dunno.


----------



## Liberté

@fonnas I "waited" more than 9 months for a very common shoe that is renewed every season to appear in the right size and God knows how much time for a non-sought-after item in another category. And even 6 months for perfume...

Granted, the store is rather small here and this was during the pandemic, but still, if they don't have mye size in rtw and shoes when I am in store, I give up thinking about the item even if I put it on a list. Thankfully I'm never desperate enough for any H item to let this bother me, so when I say waiting I really am saying stopped thinking about it. The store at least does get back to me even after years if the item on my list suddenly appears...  If you really want these right now and can't let it go mentally, I would probably 1) try a different store 2) try online 3) get them second hand. Hope this helps..


----------



## Prada Prince

Liberté said:


> @fonnas I "waited" more than 9 months for a very common shoe that is renewed every season to appear in the right size and God knows how much time for a non-sought-after item in another category. And even 6 months for perfume...
> 
> Granted, the store is rather small here and this was during the pandemic, but still, if they don't have mye size in rtw and shoes when I am in store, I give up thinking about the item even if I put it on a list. Thankfully I'm never desperate enough for any H item to let this bother me, so when I say waiting I really am saying stopped thinking about it. The store at least does get back to me even after years if the item on my list suddenly appears...  If you really want these right now and can't let it go mentally, I would probably 1) try a different store 2) try online 3) get them second hand. Hope this helps..


If you can, I would wait it out. I don’t think it is worth paying that extra premium for the sandals. Although I asked my SA to keep an eye out for them, I ended up just stalking the website until I managed to snag a pair in Bleu Celeste. I try to take a prosaic approach to these items, and go via the two-pronged approach with my SA and the website. If one of them delivers, then great. Otherwise, hey ho, I’ll wait until something shows up.
I’m having that issue now with the Olympe ear cuff, which appears to be as common as hen’s teeth, so there you go… 

hope that helps.


----------



## 880

fonnas said:


> I am not a fan of not buying directly from Hermes. I am getting tired of not being able to source Chypre in Black size 43. I am close to caving in and getting them from Fashionphile. They're listed at $200 more than Hermes. I've been stalking H.com for ages and my SA says its not looking good. So is the $200 worth to get the color and size I need? At this point I think so, I dunno.
> 
> View attachment 5441249



Depends on how quickly you want it and if you think an extra 200 USD is worth cost per wear. My SA did manage to source a 43 for DH but not a pair for me. So I think they are out there. DH loves his and wears them all the time.

IMO, if an extra 200 meant I could wear them this summer, I might go for it. Fashionphile does allow returns if you change your mind.

But, full disclosure, I hate stalking the website and just won’t do it.

ETA: I turned down the white ones with black soles and decided to pick up etoupe orans bc the thought of DH and I debating who could wear them (so we didn’t match) was not going to work.


----------



## fonnas

It's been since Feb and it's summer now. Would have liked to wear them now.
H.com in the US is a disaster vs. H.com UK/Europe. I swear I feel a lot of these lux retailers in the US have people scouting H.com to buy items and resell them at higher prices. Hence why it's been so hard to grab anything.
I have 2 SAs on the look out for me from two different stores. 1 flagship and one in a different state + me stalking H.com
I was offered the green army, I turned them down 3 days ago. The black is what I want and I dont want to settle for anything I wont enjoy in the long term


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> It's been since Feb and it's summer now. Would have liked to wear them now.
> H.com in the US is a disaster vs. H.com UK/Europe. I swear I feel a lot of these lux retailers in the US have people scouting H.com to buy items and resell them at higher prices. Hence why it's been so hard to grab anything.
> I have 2 SAs on the look out for me from two different stores. 1 flagship and one in a different state + me stalking H.com
> I was offered the green army, I turned them down 3 days ago. The black is what I want and I dont want to settle to anything I wont enjoy in the long term


Oh trust me, the UK/EU website is just as bad most of the time. I almost had a mini Lindy in my grasp and of course it was snatched out from under me before I could check out! So many things get sold out before you even have a chance. You’ll just have to really think long and hard about whether that extra $200 is worth it for the sandals. Black is a classic colour though, so hopefully it will come back into stock?


----------



## oneone4

fonnas said:


> It's been since Feb and it's summer now. Would have liked to wear them now.
> H.com in the US is a disaster vs. H.com UK/Europe. I swear I feel a lot of these lux retailers in the US have people scouting H.com to buy items and resell them at higher prices. Hence why it's been so hard to grab anything.
> I have 2 SAs on the look out for me from two different stores. 1 flagship and one in a different state + me stalking H.com
> I was offered the green army, I turned them down 3 days ago. The black is what I want and I dont want to settle for anything I wont enjoy in the long term


I too have this hypothesis, but I think that if you're a true institutional-level reseller, you'll make MUCH more money if you find a way to ship goods from purchases on French H.com to resell in US (or anywhere else). I feel like the gap between resale price and US H.com price for almost all products is tight enough that the inventory and price risks won't be worht the fees as well.


----------



## Prada Prince

@fonnas I don't know if this helps at all, if you're able to order from the UK/EU website, and if you're open to the shearling edition in black, but this is available right now in your size.



			https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/chypre-sandal-H222865ZH02435/


----------



## fonnas

Prada Prince said:


> @fonnas I don't know if this helps at all, if you're able to order from the UK/EU website, and if you're open to the shearling edition in black, but this is available right now in your size.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/chypre-sandal-H222865ZH02435/



You are the sweetest! I saw them posted on the US H.com as well, I am not a fan of it with shearling. They have a lot of inventory now. I will hold fort for the regular leather black. Thank you for thinking of me


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> You are the sweetest! I saw them posted on the US H.com as well, I am not a fan of it with shearling. They have a lot of inventory now. I will hold fort for the regular leather black. Thank you for thinking of me


You're v welcome!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about shopping in London today! Twas a good day, got two of my awaited pieces, one from stalking the website and one by luck in the boutique when I went to pick up my online order!



Waiting for the SA… 



Happy tiger after my acquisitions… 



Didn’t expect to get two wishlist items on the same day!


Finally got my sushi tray in Mosaique Au24!


Also got my Olympe ear cuff, in Nata Epsom! So happy with this cutie!


----------



## fonnas

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about shopping in London today! Twas a good day, got two of my awaited pieces, one from stalking the website and one by luck in the boutique when I went to pick up my online order!
> 
> View attachment 5444063
> 
> Waiting for the SA…
> 
> View attachment 5444064
> 
> Happy tiger after my acquisitions…
> 
> View attachment 5444065
> 
> Didn’t expect to get two wishlist items on the same day!
> View attachment 5444066
> 
> Finally got my sushi tray in Mosaique Au24!
> View attachment 5444067
> 
> Also got my Olympe ear cuff, in Nata Epsom! So happy with this cutie!



so happy for you! I have the plate in Platinum. waiting for ear cuff pictures.


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> so happy for you! I have the plate in Platinum. waiting for ear cuff pictures.


I actually ordered the platinum one a week before the gold one came into stock. Went to the boutique to pick up both today to make a decision. I was SO tempted to keep both, but my friend smacked some sense into me, so I kept my first love, which was the gold. 

Family pic with my Hermes accessories…


Lizard Ombré gold Collier de Chien; Noir Alligator Charniere; Permabrass Bolduc scarf ring; Nata Epsom gold Olympe ear cuff

couldn’t wait to put on the cuff!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my new Nata GHW Olympe ear cuff with my Gold 32MM belt kit…


----------



## fonnas

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my new Nata GHW Olympe ear cuff with my Gold 32MM belt kit…
> 
> View attachment 5444637
> View attachment 5444638
> View attachment 5444639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ng



Looking good buddy. You're making me home sick! Little Venice was my hangout place over the wee. Need to move back to London Town ASAP.


----------



## fonnas

Any one missed out on an SLG in the past? I have! I am dying to get my hands on this Citizen Twill Card Holder in Vert Vertigo and Orange Ciel interior silk. Mainly because green is my fav color. Don't think it's being made anymore in this color, but hoping to snatch one day one from retailers.


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> Looking good buddy. You're making me home sick! Little Venice was my hangout place over the wee. Need to move back to London Town ASAP.


Thank you! London Town is where it’s at!!!  If you move back, we have to go shopping!


----------



## Yoshi1296

fonnas said:


> Any one missed out on an SLG in the past? I have! I am dying to get my hands on this Citizen Twill Card Holder in Vert Vertigo and Orange Ciel interior silk. Mainly because green is my fav color. Don't think it's being made anymore in this color, but hoping to snatch one day one from retailers.
> 
> View attachment 5444730
> View attachment 5444731



I have two citizen twills and I love them. Sooooo great to use. Hope you find this fun color!


----------



## fonnas

So this just happened now. I am jumping from joy! All Black leather, like I wanted. Managed to grab the only one. WOHOOOO
Hoping the size is correct.


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> So this just happened now. I am jumping from joy! All Black leather, like I wanted. Managed to grab the only one. WOHOOOO
> Hoping the size is correct.
> 
> View attachment 5445453


Yay! Patience certainly pays off!


----------



## Prada Prince

Making an effort to use more of my bag charms - Paddock Cheval in Orange/Celeste Swift…


----------



## fonnas

fits like a glove


----------



## averagejoe

I had a nice shopping experience at Hermes today. My SA was able to offer me a Budy charm which I asked for because it looked so cute online. WHOA! It was so big and chunky, like a stuffed animal. It is very elongated, too. It actually doesn't look much like a dog. My SA said that some people think it looks like a sheep with the shearling in some places. I put it on my HAC and it looked too big. So I didn't take it.

I also asked for the black Chypres. She had one pair left, in my size, but they were the women's one. I tried them on and they fit, but because I like the chunkier look of the men's Chypres, I passed. 

So I ended up just picking up the white Daydream sneakers which I asked for since April in my size. They finally came in. I think these sneakers are so nice!

Also posting an outfit-of-the-day shot.


----------



## oneone4

averagejoe said:


> I had a nice shopping experience at Hermes today. My SA was able to offer me a Budy charm which I asked for because it looked so cute online. WHOA! It was so big and chunky, like a stuffed animal. It is very elongated, too. It actually doesn't look much like a dog. My SA said that some people think it looks like a sheep with the shearling in some places. I put it on my HAC and it looked too big. So I didn't take it.
> 
> I also asked for the black Chypres. She had one pair left, in my size, but they were the women's one. I tried them on and they fit, but because I like the chunkier look of the men's Chypres, I passed.
> 
> So I ended up just picking up the white Daydream sneakers which I asked for since April in my size. They finally came in. I think these sneakers are so nice!
> 
> Also posting an outfit-of-the-day shot.
> 
> View attachment 5510935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510938


WHOA. 

And so the Budy charm wasn't as cute as you thought it was?


----------



## averagejoe

oneone4 said:


> WHOA.
> 
> And so the Budy charm wasn't as cute as you thought it was?


Yeah. It was like a stuffed animal! It looked a lot smaller on the website image (I did not know the dimensions because it was not listed for sale in Canada when I was checking...frequently).


----------



## Yoshi1296

Went to mens store in NYC last weekend and stock was pretty disappointing there 

I'm dying for a citizen twill bifold and the SA said they haven't had one since last december im shook lol

Haven't had much luck online either.


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> I had a nice shopping experience at Hermes today. My SA was able to offer me a Budy charm which I asked for because it looked so cute online. WHOA! It was so big and chunky, like a stuffed animal. It is very elongated, too. It actually doesn't look much like a dog. My SA said that some people think it looks like a sheep with the shearling in some places. I put it on my HAC and it looked too big. So I didn't take it.
> 
> I also asked for the black Chypres. She had one pair left, in my size, but they were the women's one. I tried them on and they fit, but because I like the chunkier look of the men's Chypres, I passed.
> 
> So I ended up just picking up the white Daydream sneakers which I asked for since April in my size. They finally came in. I think these sneakers are so nice!
> 
> Also posting an outfit-of-the-day shot.
> 
> View attachment 5510935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510938



Nice kicks, Joe!


----------



## fonnas

averagejoe said:


> I had a nice shopping experience at Hermes today. My SA was able to offer me a Budy charm which I asked for because it looked so cute online. WHOA! It was so big and chunky, like a stuffed animal. It is very elongated, too. It actually doesn't look much like a dog. My SA said that some people think it looks like a sheep with the shearling in some places. I put it on my HAC and it looked too big. So I didn't take it.
> 
> I also asked for the black Chypres. She had one pair left, in my size, but they were the women's one. I tried them on and they fit, but because I like the chunkier look of the men's Chypres, I passed.
> 
> So I ended up just picking up the white Daydream sneakers which I asked for since April in my size. They finally came in. I think these sneakers are so nice!
> 
> Also posting an outfit-of-the-day shot.
> 
> View attachment 5510935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510938



Nicke kicks Joe. I got the lower version in black in June. Worn them so far... never. But LOVE THEM.
I agree the Buddy charm looks like a sheep.
I also decided to opt for something small for my B35. I have the Petit H in Chihuahua in chèvre on one side and clemence on the other. I wanted it a little personal, to remember our first dog Jacques who was a black Chihuahua that we lost a year ago and now we have Julien who's a blonde Chihuahua. I got lucky with the colors


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> Nicke kicks Joe. I got the lower version in black in June. Worn them so far... never. But LOVE THEM.
> I agree the Buddy charm looks like a sheep.
> I also decided to opt for something small for my B35. I have the Petit H in Chihuahua in chèvre on one side and clemence on the other. I wanted it a little personal, to remember our first dog Jacques who was a black Chihuahua that we lost a year ago and now we have Julien who's a blonde Chihuahua. I got lucky with the colors
> 
> 
> View attachment 5511087
> View attachment 5511088


Talk about a lucky streak! That charm works perfectly for both your pups.


----------



## Acehuche

Evening all I wanted to share my last purchase. Very


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Borough Market with my Gold belt kit and Nata Olympe ear cuff…


----------



## averagejoe

fonnas said:


> Nicke kicks Joe. I got the lower version in black in June. Worn them so far... never. But LOVE THEM.
> I agree the Buddy charm looks like a sheep.
> I also decided to opt for something small for my B35. I have the Petit H in Chihuahua in chèvre on one side and clemence on the other. I wanted it a little personal, to remember our first dog Jacques who was a black Chihuahua that we lost a year ago and now we have Julien who's a blonde Chihuahua. I got lucky with the colors
> 
> 
> View attachment 5511087
> View attachment 5511088


When Fall and Winter come, you may start wearing your shoes more often. I have a feeling that I'll get more use out of mine when summer is over.

I love the charm on yours! It's interesting how the grain in the different types of leather makes the dogs look very different apart from colour. It's like a fur texture! And how appropriate for your chihuahuas (sorry to hear that you lost your black one).


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to dinner with one of my besties on a balmy London summer evening…


----------



## zarehm

fonnas said:


> love the color combo outfit. Is that a B40 or 35


B35


----------



## Prada Prince

Braving the heat in London with my belt kit…


----------



## averagejoe

Outfit of the day (had to crop my friend out of the 2nd picture):


----------



## Yoshi1296

averagejoe said:


> Outfit of the day (had to crop my friend out of the 2nd picture):
> 
> View attachment 5573564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573565


love this fit!!!


----------



## ScarfBloke

averagejoe said:


> Outfit of the day (had to crop my friend out of the 2nd picture):
> 
> View attachment 5573564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573565


Totally have a man-crush on you Above-average Joe!  You make it look so effortless - which means you are putting so much thought into it all.  Wow.  Keep it up bro.

ScarfBloke


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Whilst everyone is in dying from the heat, down under we are freezing to death... a babushka moment ft. Hermes by the Beach scarf

And from the other day (that I posted in the Hermes in Action thread), my Birkin 25 (it's a lot bigger than everyone makes it out to be...)


----------



## Prada Prince

Browsing the sales with my belt kit and Chypre sandals after getting vaxxed…


----------



## ryanx28

Double post.


----------



## ryanx28

fonnas said:


> KD25 clutch hacked with Evelyn Strap
> View attachment 5424947


This is such a cool look, and a fun take on the "micro kelly" for men. I know the clutch has a hook on one side, but what do you connect the strap to on the other?


----------



## fonnas

ryanx28 said:


> This is such a cool look, and a fun take on the "micro kelly" for men. I know the clutch has a hook on one side, but what do you connect the strap to on the other?



Thank you  and great question. I don’t use the hook. I purchased two leather adapters in matching Etain color from a seller BagStrapCollection on Etsy. Here’s how they are inserted on each side and used with my Evelyne strap:


----------



## allanrvj

fonnas said:


> Thank you  and great question. I don’t use the hook. I purchased two leather adapters in matching Etain color from a seller BagStrapCollection on Etsy. Here’s how they are inserted on each side and used with my Evelyne strap:
> 
> View attachment 5575838
> View attachment 5575839


unbelievable that the adapters don't look out of place. very very nice


----------



## fonnas

allanrvj said:


> unbelievable that the adapters don't look out of place. very very nice


Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Outfit of the day.

Went shopping today at Hermes, and was able to get a Rodeo Pegase (in Chai, Noir, and Nata) to match my Biscuit HAC40, and also an Epsom Calvi in Alezan and Biscuit. So happy I was able to get both of these!


----------



## allanrvj

averagejoe said:


> Outfit of the day.
> 
> Went shopping today at Hermes, and was able to get a Rodeo Pegase (in Chai, Noir, and Nata) to match my Biscuit HAC40, and also an Epsom Calvi in Alezan and Biscuit. So happy I was able to get both of these!
> 
> View attachment 5578649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578651


well, well, well. Hermes is addicting, yes? lol


----------



## averagejoe

allanrvj said:


> well, well, well. Hermes is addicting, yes? lol


Yes, very! Totally falling in love with Hermes right now.


----------



## fonnas

averagejoe said:


> Outfit of the day.
> 
> Went shopping today at Hermes, and was able to get a Rodeo Pegase (in Chai, Noir, and Nata) to match my Biscuit HAC40, and also an Epsom Calvi in Alezan and Biscuit. So happy I was able to get both of these!
> 
> View attachment 5578649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578651


Love these buddy. Still trying to figure out what rodeo matches my B Etain…


----------



## averagejoe

fonnas said:


> Love these buddy. Still trying to figure out what rodeo matches my B Etain…


Mine took a while to come in. I requested one on the day I got my Biscuit HAC40 and was told they didn't have any in stock. I requested a Budy as well. The Budy came in first in blue, but was too big on my bag. Thankfully this one came in and matches my bag. I saw a pink Pegase with white and tan colors on Hermes.com (Canada) which sold out by the time I clicked "Add to cart".

Has your SA shown you some options so far to choose between?


----------



## fonnas

averagejoe said:


> Mine took a while to come in. I requested one on the day I got my Biscuit HAC40 and was told they didn't have any in stock. I requested a Budy as well. The Budy came in first in blue, but was too big on my bag. Thankfully this one came in and matches my bag. I saw a pink Pegase with white and tan colors on Hermes.com (Canada) which sold out by the time I clicked "Add to cart".
> 
> Has your SA shown you some options so far to choose between?



She has, nothing in Etain with a color contrast. That's what i want, I would have liked Etain for body with blue brume for the hair... Dont we wish we can SO Rodeos hahaha. Im happy with my Chihuahuas on the bag for now.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to lunch at The Ivy with my B35, Olympe ear cuff, belt kit and Rodeo Pegase…


----------



## Yoshi1296

Can't really see it, but here is me using my Marwari PM today while shopping. Best summer bag!


----------



## 880

fonnas said:


> Thank you  and great question. I don’t use the hook. I purchased two leather adapters in matching Etain color from a seller BagStrapCollection on Etsy. Here’s how they are inserted on each side and used with my Evelyne strap:
> 
> View attachment 5575838
> View attachment 5575839


@fonnas,
+1 with @ryanx28, @allanrvj, @averagejoe, and others in admiration of your kelly danse evelyn hack (in fact I would like to copy it if I may  )

query as to whether you, and others on the thread, are also considering the HAC a dos?


			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hac-a-dos-pm-backpack-H083589CK2Z/
		


I carry the mens dior saddle with adjustable airline strap, and I was thinking either your  danse/ evelyn combo or the HAC a dos might be a bag that DH and I could share. (we have not tried one on, bc the manager on the mens store madison said that they requested 40 units and only received 10).

DH’s aesthetic is 33 Evelyne sellier when he needs to carry a folder (his H briefcase is too heavy) or a valextra tric trac when he is going light. My SA was also able to get him the so black chypres (but no joy for me). He loves the chypres, but when he is walking for a bit longer, he prefers the Manolo sandals from last year.


	

		
			
		

		
	
]


----------



## fonnas

880 said:


> @fonnas,
> +1 with @ryanx28, @allanrvj, @averagejoe, and others in admiration of your kelly danse evelyn hack (in fact I would like to copy it if I may  )
> 
> query as to whether you, and others on the thread, are also considering the HAC a dos?
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hac-a-dos-pm-backpack-H083589CK2Z/
> 
> 
> 
> I carry the mens dior saddle with adjustable airline strap, and I was thinking either your  danse/ evelyn combo or the HAC a dos might be a bag that DH and I could share. (I have not tried one on, bc the manager on the mens store madison said that they requested 40 units and only received 10).
> 
> DH’s aesthetic is 33 Evelyne sellier when he needs to carry a folder (his H briefcase is too heavy) or a valextra tric trac when he is going light. My SA was also able to get him the so black chypres (but no joy for me)



So nice to see another fellow New Yorker that shops at Madison as well.  We need to gossip about the SAs haha
It's actually a Kelly Dépêches 25 Pouch Clutch not a Danse... Here's the stock picture.
I love the Dior Saddle Men Bag. I also LOVE the HAC a Dos. Last time I saw one posted on H.com was over 4th of July weekend in black. With my collection, I don't know if I can justify it between the KD25, Evelyne TPM and Evelyne PM that I have.
If you have K Danse, the hack can work as well.


----------



## allanrvj

880 said:


> query as to whether you, and others on the thread, are also considering the HAC a dos?
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hac-a-dos-pm-backpack-H083589CK2Z/


I am not drawn to it, although nice reuse of the HAC 40 hardware.

I like bags with a handle and a strap, so I'm very happy with my Prada Brique bag in spazzolato. And that's why my next bag is going to be a Kelly 28.


----------



## 880

fonnas said:


> So nice to see another fellow New Yorker that shops at Madison as well.  We need to gossip about the SAs haha
> It's actually a Kelly Dépêches 25 Pouch Clutch not a Danse... Here's the stock picture.
> I love the Dior Saddle Men Bag. I also LOVE the HAC a Dos. Last time I saw one posted on H.com was over 4th of July weekend in black. With my collection, I don't know if I can justify it between the KD25, Evelyne TPM and Evelyne PM that I have.
> If you have K Danse, the hack can work as well.
> 
> View attachment 5579546


Thank you so much! And of course re the Madison SAs (though ours  comes from across the street, all of us adore the mens manager) 

@allanrvj , you will rock a kelly 28. I remember many years ago, your pics convinced me that I needed an orange CSGM bolduc au carre (which DH ended up wearing)
thank you

Extremely OT, but for New Yorkers, DH loves leffot down on 10 Christopher st. DH’s belts are from Duret (Duret.com for those not able to order with Leffot NY or who wish to deal with Duret directly) and his recent Lefotte Corthay trunk show purchase with Oreo soles (@Christofle loves Corthay too). And for @averagejoe, my dior SA encouraged me just to try on for fun, the new silver mens exotic saddle bag


----------



## fonnas

Keeping it simple for brunch 
O’Kelly Belt hacked with Kelly Compact Wallet for cards and house key.


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> @fonnas,
> +1 with @ryanx28, @allanrvj, @averagejoe, and others in admiration of your kelly danse evelyn hack (in fact I would like to copy it if I may  )
> 
> query as to whether you, and others on the thread, are also considering the HAC a dos?
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hac-a-dos-pm-backpack-H083589CK2Z/
> 
> 
> 
> I carry the mens dior saddle with adjustable airline strap, and I was thinking either your  danse/ evelyn combo or the HAC a dos might be a bag that DH and I could share. (we have not tried one on, bc the manager on the mens store madison said that they requested 40 units and only received 10).
> 
> DH’s aesthetic is 33 Evelyne sellier when he needs to carry a folder (his H briefcase is too heavy) or a valextra tric trac when he is going light. My SA was also able to get him the so black chypres (but no joy for me). He loves the chypres, but when he is walking for a bit longer, he prefers the Manolo sandals from last year.
> View attachment 5579547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579542
> View attachment 5579539


I would like the Hac a Dos one day, in the smaller size. It looks so easy to use, and has the Hermes look without needing to hand-carry the bag all the time. I think you should request it so that one of the ones coming in can be allotted to you. 

I'm trying to get the all-black Chypres but no luck so far. Have been asking my SA, and was only offered the women's one in my size which I turned down because I like the look of the men's one more.


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> Thank you so much! And of course re the Madison SAs (though ours  comes from across the street, all of us adore the mens manager)
> 
> @allanrvj , you will rock a kelly 28. I remember many years ago, your pics convinced me that I needed an orange CSGM bolduc au carre (which DH ended up wearing)
> thank you
> 
> Extremely OT, but for New Yorkers, DH loves leffot down on 10 Christopher st. DH’s belts are from Duret (Duret.com for those not able to order with Leffot NY or who wish to deal with Duret directly) and his recent Lefotte Corthay trunk show purchase with Oreo soles (@Christofle loves Corthay too). And for @averagejoe, my dior SA encouraged me just to try on for fun, the new silver mens exotic saddle bag
> 
> View attachment 5579553
> View attachment 5579554
> View attachment 5579561


The blue burnishing on those shoes looks amazing! As does the silver Saddle, although for exotics, I would always prefer Hermes (that is, if I can even afford it). My Dior SA was telling me that the alligator Book Tote actually costs $94000 CAD and has not sold since the boutique opened because it is way too expensive. The price comes from the fact that they had to use a large perfect alligator skin for the bag, but he said that anyone wanting to pay that much for an exotic wouldn't go for a Dior (and would go for Hermes instead).


----------



## Prada Prince

Off to the opera last night with my Gold belt kit and Nata Olympe ear cuff…

I really want to add another one to my collection soon. My brain tells me to get a palladium buckle this time, but my heart wants a gold guilloche one. My S.O. just shakes their head LOL…


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> although for exotics, I would always prefer Hermes (that is, if I can even afford it)


Thank you! I feel the exact same way, but I love the ease of carry of the mens saddle


Prada Prince said:


> I really want to add another one to my collection soon. My brain tells me to get a palladium buckle this time, but my heart wants a gold guilloche one.


I think you should follow your heart! You look amazing in GHW


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Off to the opera last night with my Gold belt kit and Nata Olympe ear cuff…
> 
> I really want to add another one to my collection soon. My brain tells me to get a palladium buckle this time, but my heart wants a gold guilloche one. My S.O. just shakes their head LOL…
> 
> View attachment 5579682


If you're getting the same 32 mm belt kit again, then I suggest the palladium. The gold, even in guilloche, would look the same in pictures and from afar. 

If you still want gold, then I suggest the Constance 38 mm belt kit instead. At least the H is different. That one isn't available in guilloche finish, though.


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> If you're getting the same 32 mm belt kit again, then I suggest the palladium. The gold, even in guilloche, would look the same in pictures and from afar.
> 
> If you still want gold, then I suggest the Constance 38 mm belt kit instead. At least the H is different. That one isn't available in guilloche finish, though.


That’s the logical part of me agreeing with that. 

Annoyingly, my brushed gold buckle has some scratches on it, which I know can’t really be seen unless one is up close to it (in which case, I’d be saying to back it up a bit LOL). 

But I’d just be annoyed that the new Palladium one would be pristine, whilst the gold one that I currently have, which is my first love, isn’t. I don’t know if I’m making much sense, but that’s an insight into this pea brain of mine.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> That’s the logical part of me agreeing with that.
> 
> Annoyingly, my brushed gold buckle has some scratches on it, which I know can’t really be seen unless one is up close to it (in which case, I’d be saying to back it up a bit LOL).
> 
> But I’d just be annoyed that the new Palladium one would be pristine, whilst the gold one that I currently have, which is my first love, isn’t. I don’t know if I’m making much sense, but that’s an insight into this pea brain of mine.


Makes sense, although eventually a palladium one would get scratches too. Inevitable part of wearing it, even if we're careful. 

I just think that a palladium one will help you match more looks, should you want to pair more silver hardware together in your look, including your black Birkin 40. And I would suggest getting it in a totally different belt color combination than the Gold/black one you have (I'm assuming the other side of your belt is black).


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Makes sense, although eventually a palladium one would get scratches too. Inevitable part of wearing it, even if we're careful.
> 
> I just think that a palladium one will help you match more looks, should you want to pair more silver hardware together in your look, including your black Birkin 40. And I would suggest getting it in a totally different belt color combination than the Gold/black one you have (I'm assuming the other side of your belt is black).


Oh yeah I’d definitely get a different belt colour combination so that I can swap around between the buckles and straps. 

I sold my black B40 the moment I got my B35. I can’t ever imagine going back to such a huge bag after getting the B35 tbh.


----------



## fonnas

Prada Prince said:


> Off to the opera last night with my Gold belt kit and Nata Olympe ear cuff…
> 
> I really want to add another one to my collection soon. My brain tells me to get a palladium buckle this time, but my heart wants a gold guilloche one. My S.O. just shakes their head LOL…
> 
> View attachment 5579682


I vote pallidum as well for variety. Unless youre just loyal to GHW then I get it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

880 said:


> @fonnas,
> +1 with @ryanx28, @allanrvj, @averagejoe, and others in admiration of your kelly danse evelyn hack (in fact I would like to copy it if I may  )
> 
> query as to whether you, and others on the thread, are also considering the HAC a dos?
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hac-a-dos-pm-backpack-H083589CK2Z/
> 
> 
> 
> I carry the mens dior saddle with adjustable airline strap, and I was thinking either your  danse/ evelyn combo or the HAC a dos might be a bag that DH and I could share. (we have not tried one on, bc the manager on the mens store madison said that they requested 40 units and only received 10).
> 
> DH’s aesthetic is 33 Evelyne sellier when he needs to carry a folder (his H briefcase is too heavy) or a valextra tric trac when he is going light. My SA was also able to get him the so black chypres (but no joy for me). He loves the chypres, but when he is walking for a bit longer, he prefers the Manolo sandals from last year.
> View attachment 5579547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579542
> View attachment 5579539





allanrvj said:


> I am not drawn to it, although nice reuse of the HAC 40 hardware.
> 
> I like bags with a handle and a strap, so I'm very happy with my Prada Brique bag in spazzolato. And that's why my next bag is going to be a Kelly 28.



I second @allanrvj that a Prada Brique would be a great option for you to share with DH, @880 . Have you considered the new Prada Triangle mens crossbody? That one is pretty great, and gives me the mens saddle vibes.


----------



## Yoshi1296

880 said:


> Thank you so much! And of course re the Madison SAs (though ours  comes from across the street, all of us adore the mens manager)
> 
> @allanrvj , you will rock a kelly 28. I remember many years ago, your pics convinced me that I needed an orange CSGM bolduc au carre (which DH ended up wearing)
> thank you
> 
> Extremely OT, but for New Yorkers, DH loves leffot down on 10 Christopher st. DH’s belts are from Duret (Duret.com for those not able to order with Leffot NY or who wish to deal with Duret directly) and his recent Lefotte Corthay trunk show purchase with Oreo soles (@Christofle loves Corthay too). And for @averagejoe, my dior SA encouraged me just to try on for fun, the new silver mens exotic saddle bag
> 
> View attachment 5579553
> View attachment 5579554
> View attachment 5579561




I'm often at Leffot! Hope to see you there sometime!


----------



## 880

Yoshi1296 said:


> I second @allanrvj that a Prada Brique would be a great option for you to share with DH, @880 . Have you considered the new Prada Triangle mens crossbody? That one is pretty great, and gives me the mens saddle vibes.


will go take a look! Thank you for the suggestion! Perhaps we will see you at Leffot! Am very fond of the proprietor


----------



## fonnas

Hey guys, what do we think of this Rodeo Pégase combo with Etain? Bleu Brume / Chai / Cuivre.
Just testing and getting ideas. Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> Hey guys, what do we think of this Rodeo Pégase combo with Etain? Bleu Brume / Chai / Cuivre.
> Just testing and getting ideas. Any other suggestions are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580309


I love this combination. I think the blue is striking against the Etain, and Bleu Brume is such a divine colour. The Chai and Cuivre sets off nicely against the Etain. 
To be honest, I wouldn't really like the main body of the Rodeo to be in the same colour as the bag, so I wouldn't really recommend an Etain Rodeo. For darker bags, I definitely prefer lighter Rodeos. 
When I got my SA to find me a Rodeo Pegase that goes well with my B35, he chose one which had Craie as the main body and Mauve Pale wings, which provides a great contrast against the darker bag, but with a Vert Cypres mane and tail to match it back to the VC B35.


----------



## fonnas

Thank you. I think I will tell my SA to work on this RP for me. I genuinely never seen a Rodeo or RP with Mane and Tail in Etain. I've actually not seen anything in Etain on a Rodeo or RP. Has anyone else? But I agree, I also like the Blue Brume against Etain


----------



## Buildingprofile

fonnas said:


> Thank you. I think I will tell my SA to work on this RP for me. I genuinely never seen a Rodeo or RP with Mane and Tail in Etain. I've actually not seen anything in Etain on a Rodeo or RP. Has anyone else? But I agree, I also like the Blue Brume against Etain


Same as @Prada Prince, I also like it when my rodeos/geegees have nothing to do with the bag colors themselves, precisely because to me, they're meant to offer an additional pop. I think your choice look great! 

Depending on your favorite colors and outfits, as darkhorse (pun) candidates, I'm also really into the orange based colorways these days, especially against darker bags, partly as an homage to the H brand, and partly because they're a good mix of masculine and fun.


----------



## fonnas

Buildingprofile said:


> Same as @Prada Prince, I also like it when my rodeos/geegees have nothing to do with the bag colors themselves, precisely because to me, they're meant to offer an additional pop. I think your choice look great!
> 
> Depending on your favorite colors and outfits, as darkhorse (pun) candidates, I'm also really into the orange based colorways these days, especially against darker bags, partly as an homage to the H brand, and partly because they're a good mix of masculine and fun.
> 
> View attachment 5580345
> View attachment 5580346


Thank you! I appreciate it. These are lovely too!


----------



## averagejoe

fonnas said:


> Hey guys, what do we think of this Rodeo Pégase combo with Etain? Bleu Brume / Chai / Cuivre.
> Just testing and getting ideas. Any other suggestions are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580309


I think this goes really well with your Etain Birkin!


----------



## averagejoe

Buildingprofile said:


> Same as @Prada Prince, I also like it when my rodeos/geegees have nothing to do with the bag colors themselves, precisely because to me, they're meant to offer an additional pop. I think your choice look great!
> 
> Depending on your favorite colors and outfits, as darkhorse (pun) candidates, I'm also really into the orange based colorways these days, especially against darker bags, partly as an homage to the H brand, and partly because they're a good mix of masculine and fun.
> 
> View attachment 5580345
> View attachment 5580346


I really like the orange with the blue mane and tail. I think this would match both my HACs!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out for Sunday dim sum… 
I don’t think I’ll go anywhere without my ear cuff now. I love it so much!


----------



## allanrvj

Volynka Plume in my gym’s locker room, summer edition


----------



## Prada Prince

allanrvj said:


> Volynka Plume in my gym’s locker room, summer edition
> 
> View attachment 5581428
> View attachment 5581429


Love Love LOVE this leather!


----------



## fonnas

Drooling @allanrvj


----------



## allanrvj

fonnas said:


> Drooling @allanrvj


It also smells very masculine, very sexy. Like a mix of leather, wood, and cigar. Like a really hot Tom of Finland kind of guy. lol


----------



## fonnas

allanrvj said:


> It also smells very masculine, very sexy. Like a mix of leather, wood, and cigar. Like a really hot Tom of Finland kind of guy. lol


Hahaha #daddyissues


----------



## Yoshi1296

allanrvj said:


> Volynka Plume in my gym’s locker room, summer edition
> 
> View attachment 5581428
> View attachment 5581429



LOVE this!! Also the lockers at your gym look so nice. The lockers at my gym are a hot mess.


----------



## Yoshi1296

allanrvj said:


> It also smells very masculine, very sexy. Like a mix of leather, wood, and cigar. Like a really hot Tom of Finland kind of guy. lol



hahah so basically like hot musky gym! Im into it.

Just kidding hahahahaha


----------



## allanrvj

Yoshi1296 said:


> LOVE this!! Also the lockers at your gym look so nice. The lockers at my gym are a hot mess.


It's newly renovated. It reopened today after a month of being closed and that mirror is new so I thought why not take an action pic. Me and my Plume are looking pretty. 



Yoshi1296 said:


> hahah so basically like hot musky gym! Im into it.
> 
> Just kidding hahahahaha


Are you, though? It's ok. I'm into it, too. lol


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Have not posted for awhile 
WFH like most folks.
Something different - posting my mini porcelain collection.


----------



## parisallyouneed

Outfit of the day with latest B30 Barenia Fauve. Totally in love


----------



## A.Ali

Wearing my H sweater and Arceau watch


----------



## Prada Prince

Inching towards the weekend…


----------



## fonnas

Hey guys thinking of adding a TPM Evelyne to my collection in Gold with PHW.
 Does anyone have any H in Gold? How does it wear and do you enjoy it?


----------



## allanrvj

fonnas said:


> Hey guys thinking of adding a TPM Evelyne to my collection in Gold with PHW.
> Does anyone have any H in Gold? How does it wear and do you enjoy it?
> 
> View attachment 5583664


I don’t have any gold togo but just so you know, it ages like this:



It gets a patina, of course, but it also turns a bit greyish. That birkin in particular is from 2009 and has been to the spa.


----------



## fonnas

allanrvj said:


> I don’t have any gold togo but just so you know, it ages like this:
> View attachment 5583692
> View attachment 5583693
> 
> It gets a patina, of course, but it also turns a bit greyish. That birkin in particular is from 2009 and has been to the spa.


Thank you for sharing this.  étoupe is also top of mind. I have the gold Barenia so thinking I add étoupe. We shall see them in person both


----------



## Yoshi1296

For me personally, I don't like gold at all. Quite blasphemous to say on an H forum, I know lol. Gold barenia ages better. But gold on the other leathers doesn't patina as well, in my opinion.

For the TPM I highly suggest the etain or etoupe, those look so great.

I have a bleu nuit one and it looks lovely, one of my fav h bags, so tiny and simple, but so functional!

Hope you find the right one for ya!


----------



## allanrvj

Yoshi1296 said:


> For me personally, I don't like gold at all. Quite blasphemous to say on an H forum, I know lol Gold barenia ages better. But gold on the other leathers doesn't patina as well, in my opinion.


It’s because togo is chrome tanned. only vegetable tanned leathers get that honey patina, that’s why barenia (which is both chrome and vegetable tanned) ages better.


----------



## Yoshi1296

allanrvj said:


> It’s because togo is chrome tanned. only vegetable tanned leathers get that honey patina, that’s why barenia (which is both chrome and vegetable tanned) ages better.



Ahh I didn't know that!! Thanks!


----------



## fonnas

Yoshi1296 said:


> For me personally, I don't like gold at all. Quite blasphemous to say on an H forum, I know lol. Gold barenia ages better. But gold on the other leathers doesn't patina as well, in my opinion.
> 
> For the TPM I highly suggest the etain or etoupe, those look so great.
> 
> I have a bleu nuit one and it looks lovely, one of my fav h bags, so tiny and simple, but so functional!
> 
> Hope you find the right one for ya!


Would love to see a few pictures of yours


----------



## Yoshi1296

fonnas said:


> Would love to see a few pictures of yours



For sure! Here they are. I don't have any recent pics, but I pulled these from my IG archive from when I first got it back in 2019. Ahh...the pre-pandemic days...

Happy to take more recent ones for you if needed!


----------



## fonnas

Yoshi1296 said:


> For sure! Here they are. I don't have any recent pics, but I pulled these from my IG archive from when I first got it back in 2019. Ahh...the pre-pandemic days...
> 
> Happy to take more recent ones for you if needed!
> 
> View attachment 5583889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583891
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583892


OMG Yoshi!!! Jaw drop! 10s/10s across the board. Love the color on you so much and you def wear it well!


----------



## Yoshi1296

fonnas said:


> OMG Yoshi!!! Jaw drop! 10s/10s across the board. Love the color on you so much and you def wear it well!



Thanks! I've been so lazy with taking more OOTDs lately lol. That day was the day I was offered a B25 which I purchased for my mom, so it brings back lots of great memories. Thanks for bringing me back down memory lane!

Also, omg I'm such a dummy, I'm thinking this may not be bleu nuit but perhaps bleu indigo? I need to find the receipt and check lol

Thanks I tend to love blue, it adds a little bit of contrast to my **very** black wardrobe lol

Also for reference I'm 5'7 and about 170lbs


----------



## Yoshi1296

Welp, another old action shot. Not sure I'f I posted this before. I need to use my birkins more often lol


----------



## parisallyouneed

fonnas said:


> Hey guys thinking of adding a TPM Evelyne to my collection in Gold with PHW.
> Does anyone have any H in Gold? How does it wear and do you enjoy it?
> 
> View attachment 5583664


I have one in Terre Battue, it is great, clemence leather is aging very well. Super practical size.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out brunching and shopping in Mayfair…


----------



## fonnas

Always my favorite stack:
Étain, Étoupe and Noir


----------



## SNRJ

Long time lurker, but truly awed by these blues; thought to share the joy - blue orage on the sac a depeches 29 and blue frida on the mini clic! Gotten these beauties at FSH and George V respectively, making them all the more special ☺️


----------



## Buildingprofile

SNRJ said:


> Long time lurker, but truly awed by these blues; thought to share the joy - blue orage on the sac a depeches 29 and blue frida on the mini clic! Gotten these beauties at FSH and George V respectively, making them all the more special ☺️
> 
> View attachment 5584604


Congrats!!! I saw what I think was the blue orage in the wild and then in photos online, and have been obsessed ever since!


----------



## Prada Prince

Mr B35 with the Mosaique Au24 sushi tray… 

I love Clemence’s texture so much… It’s like buttah…


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Covent Garden…


----------



## averagejoe

Wearing my Daydream sneakers, HAC, and Sac a Depeches bracelet.


----------



## Retroboy

I just got this one yesterday, Etriviere shoulder MM dynamo bag. Very happy with the colour and size. My second Hermes bag, the first was a HAC 50


----------



## fonnas

Retroboy said:


> I just got this one yesterday, Etriviere shoulder MM dynamo bag. Very happy with the colour and size. My second Hermes bag, the first was a HAC 50
> 
> View attachment 5594019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594020



Congrats


----------



## Retroboy

averagejoe said:


> Wearing my Daydream sneakers, HAC, and Sac a Depeches bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5589572


Is that a 40?


----------



## mauihappyplace

That bag is amazing. I wish I could carry it off but at 4”10 I doubt it. Thanks for the pic


----------



## PrayersandPurses

averagejoe said:


> Wearing my Daydream sneakers, HAC, and Sac a Depeches bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5589572


Hi AverageJoe. I am new to the forum. Your bag is amazing and you look amazing   This would be a great picture for an Hermes magazine.


----------



## Buildingprofile

averagejoe said:


> Wearing my Daydream sneakers, HAC, and Sac a Depeches bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5589572


This shirt would NOT look nearly as excitiing on me as it does on you, but out of curiosity, where is it from? Thanks!


----------



## Buildingprofile

Have any guys here used an evelyn TPM? Any tips/feedback as to how to style it from a men's perspective? What do you put in it? Thanks!


----------



## Prada Prince

32MM Belt Kit Gold on Gold


----------



## averagejoe

Retroboy said:


> Is that a 40?


Yes, it is a HAC 40.


----------



## averagejoe

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi AverageJoe. I am new to the forum. Your bag is amazing and you look amazing   This would be a great picture for an Hermes magazine.



Aww thank you very much!



Buildingprofile said:


> This shirt would NOT look nearly as excitiing on me as it does on you, but out of curiosity, where is it from? Thanks!


Thank you! It is old Armani Exchange actually (~12 years ago at least), when their stuff used to be better.


----------



## fonnas

Yoshi1296 said:


> Went to mens store in NYC last weekend and stock was pretty disappointing there
> 
> I'm dying for a citizen twill bifold and the SA said they haven't had one since last december im shook lol
> 
> Haven't had much luck online either.


Yoshi! Saw this now and thought of you!
Grab it before its gone on H.com


			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/citizen-twill-compact-wallet-H083802CAAB/


----------



## Buildingprofile

fonnas said:


> Yoshi! Saw this now and thought of you!
> Grab it before its gone on H.com
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/citizen-twill-compact-wallet-H083802CAAB/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596840


Such a gorgeous wallet. And @fonnas , so awesome of you to think of @Yoshi1296 's post for more than a month ago. Wow.


----------



## Yoshi1296

fonnas said:


> Yoshi! Saw this now and thought of you!
> Grab it before its gone on H.com
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/citizen-twill-compact-wallet-H083802CAAB/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596840



OMG Thanks haha! But, I think I may wait for now till a swift or evercolor one comes along.

Thanks so much though!! Its amazing that you thought of me and remembered!


----------



## fonnas

Buildingprofile said:


> Such a gorgeous wallet. And @fonnas , so awesome of you to think of @Yoshi1296 's post for more than a month ago. Wow.


Looking out for my H friends


----------



## averagejoe

Finally got my black Chypres sandals!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

averagejoe said:


> Finally got my black Chypres sandals!
> 
> View attachment 5597585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597586


Congratulations. Wear them in the best of health and happiness. Hugs


----------



## fonnas

averagejoe said:


> Finally got my black Chypres sandals!
> 
> View attachment 5597585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597586



Amazing! happy for you. As I have the same ones, I am hunting now the Gold/Black soles ones...


----------



## ScarfBloke

You know I have not had my coffee when.... I say inside my brain... "Oh look!  Hermes have printed Joe his own special bag with his name on it!  He must be a good customer!"

ScarfBloke.


----------



## averagejoe

ScarfBloke said:


> You know I have not had my coffee when.... I say inside my brain... "Oh look!  Hermes have printed Joe his own special bag with his name on it!  He must be a good customer!"
> 
> ScarfBloke.


HAHA! I just put a "watermark" (I only use MS Paint to add it) because I had my Ebay product pictures used by another seller years ago. I don't have software to make those fancy transparent watermarks.


----------



## Prada Prince

At my home store renewing my wishlist for 2022-2023…


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Prada Prince said:


> At my home store renewing my wishlist for 2022-2023…
> 
> View attachment 5598483
> View attachment 5598484


I hope you get everything you wish for


----------



## fonnas

A New York minute…


----------



## fonnas

Prada Prince said:


> At my home store renewing my wishlist for 2022-2023…
> 
> View attachment 5598483
> View attachment 5598484


Good luck!!! Might be moving back to London year end. You’re gonna need to introduce me to your SA


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fonnas said:


> A New York minute
> 
> View attachment 5598558


I love NYC, The Bag, and the picture


----------



## allanrvj

fonnas said:


> A New York minute…
> 
> View attachment 5598558


werk


----------



## Yoshi1296

fonnas said:


> A New York minute…
> 
> View attachment 5598558



I was just there on that exact corner today! Looking great!


----------



## fonnas

Yoshi1296 said:


> I was just there on that exact corner today! Looking great!


Had afternoon tea at the Plaza today!


----------



## Yoshi1296

fonnas said:


> Had afternoon tea at the Plaza today!



Fun!! I was at VCA! lol


----------



## J.T.

fonnas said:


> A New York minute…
> 
> View attachment 5598558


Love this shot! 
Can I ask your height for reference and if it’s a 35 or 40?


----------



## averagejoe

Trying to get more use out of my Chypres before sandal season is over.


----------



## fonnas

J.T. said:


> Love this shot!
> Can I ask your height for reference and if it’s a 35 or 40?



Thanks . It’s a B35. Looks bigger in the picture from the angle. I’m 5’9” and 150 lbs


----------



## voguekelly711

averagejoe said:


> Trying to get more use out of my Chypres before sandal season is over.
> 
> View attachment 5599213
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599214



Holy. Moly! You look fantastic!


----------



## J.T.

fonnas said:


> Thanks . It’s a B35. Looks bigger in the picture from the angle. I’m 5’9” and 150 lbs


Similar build, so it tells me that 35 is probably the way I should go.  thanks


----------



## allanrvj

averagejoe said:


> Trying to get more use out of my Chypres before sandal season is over.
> 
> View attachment 5599213
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599214


the way sunlight hits your bag


----------



## boulderv1

Took my Flash backpack out for a hike.


----------



## allanrvj

boulderv1 said:


> Took my Flash backpack out for a hike.
> 
> View attachment 5599431


A cutie. Specs?


----------



## boulderv1

allanrvj said:


> A cutie. Specs?


Thanks! It is the Flash in noir Evergrain.  After three years of being tossed about it is still in great condition.


----------



## allanrvj

boulderv1 said:


> Thanks! It is the Flash in noir Evergrain.  After three years of being tossed about it is still in great condition.


Evergrain continues to surprise me every time I see it. I like that it has a sheen like box but it's soft and not so fragile.


----------



## boulderv1

At dinner with my Dogon Duo wallet in lizard. Difficult to photograph as it reflects so much light from every angle!


----------



## allanrvj

boulderv1 said:


> At dinner with my Dogon Duo wallet in lizard. Difficult to photograph as it reflects so much light from every angle!
> 
> View attachment 5599600


ah this is the one you told me about. very luxe


----------



## fonnas

J.T. said:


> Similar build, so it tells me that 35 is probably the way I should go.  thanks


For everyday use def a 35 or 30. Depends on your taste and what you will use it for. So long the days that just because we are men we should only aim for 40s and above. You do you! That's always been my go to in fashion.


----------



## allanrvj

fonnas said:


> For everyday use def a 35 or 30. Depends on your taste and what you will use it for. So long the days that just because we are men we should only aim for 40s and above. You do you! That's always been my go to in fashion.


do you have a 30? or is that next on your list?


----------



## fonnas

allanrvj said:


> do you have a 30? or is that next on your list?


Nah, im good with one Birkin... Next on my list is a Kelly 25 or 28. I need a hands free bag. Very selective on the color and won't take or settle for anything that is not in the dark green family. Vert Olive, Vert Foncé, Vert Maquis or Vert de Gris. Pass, pass and pass on anything else. I want variety of colors in my collection. Got black, etoupe, etain and barenia. Dark Green would be perfect.


----------



## allanrvj

fonnas said:


> Nah, im good with one Birkin... Next on my list is a Kelly 25 or 28. I need a hands free bag. Very selective on the color and won't take or settle for anything that is not in the dark green family. Vert Olive, Vert Foncé, Vert Maquis or Vert de Gris. Pass, pass and pass on anything else. I want variety of colors in my collection. Got black, etoupe, etain and barenia. Dark Green would be perfect.


you know what, I'd love a Kelly 28, too. Specifically this:


I saw it at FSH last month and I'm still obsessed with it. 
But first, a Cityback! I really need a backpack work bag


----------



## fonnas

allanrvj said:


> you know what, I'd love a Kelly 28, too. Specifically this:
> View attachment 5599734
> 
> I saw it at FSH last month and I'm still obsessed with it.
> But first, a Cityback! I really need a backpack work bag


That is one nice bag my friend. Especially that bleu trim.
Funny you mention the Cityback, I have size 27 and I have been giving it more love to work than I do with my Barenia sac a depeches 35 briefcase. Its so comfortable to wear, I love how it hugs my back/shoulders with the straps.


----------



## allanrvj

fonnas said:


> That is one nice bag my friend. Especially that bleu trim.
> Funny you mention the Cityback, I have size 27 and I have been giving it more love to work than I do with my Barenia sac a depeches 35 briefcase. Its so comfortable to wear, I love how it hugs my back/shoulders with the straps.


exactly. when I tried it at the store years ago I was like hey I look like I'm wearing a harness. lol


----------



## voguekelly711

fonnas said:


> Nah, im good with one Birkin... Next on my list is a Kelly 25 or 28. I need a hands free bag. Very selective on the color and won't take or settle for anything that is not in the dark green family. Vert Olive, Vert Foncé, Vert Maquis or Vert de Gris. Pass, pass and pass on anything else. I want variety of colors in my collection. Got black, etoupe, etain and barenia. Dark Green would be perfect.


Do a K28!! Such a handy hands free everyday bag for me.


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> Nah, im good with one Birkin... Next on my list is a Kelly 25 or 28. I need a hands free bag. Very selective on the color and won't take or settle for anything that is not in the dark green family. Vert Olive, Vert Foncé, Vert Maquis or Vert de Gris. Pass, pass and pass on anything else. I want variety of colors in my collection. Got black, etoupe, etain and barenia. Dark Green would be perfect.


A Kelly 28/32 is next on my list too. I had a B30 on it, but decided to switch it out for a Kelly first. A Gris Tourterelle  would be my absolute HG!


----------



## Buildingprofile

boulderv1 said:


> Took my Flash backpack out for a hike.
> 
> View attachment 5599431


How scratch resistant is this bag? I saw this in San Francisco a while back but didn't pull the trigger due to the price tag, but now I'm partly regretting it. I'm wondering about this vs a Hac a Dos

By the way, I understand that there are two versions of the flash - the sailor version with the single strap and then the true double shoulder version? Which version do you have, and does it distribute the weight well?

Thanks!


----------



## nymeria

fonnas said:


> Nah, im good with one Birkin... Next on my list is a Kelly 25 or 28. I need a hands free bag. Very selective on the color and won't take or settle for anything that is not in the dark green family. Vert Olive, Vert Foncé, Vert Maquis or Vert de Gris. Pass, pass and pass on anything else. I want variety of colors in my collection. Got black, etoupe, etain and barenia. Dark Green would be perfect.





allanrvj said:


> you know what, I'd love a Kelly 28, too. Specifically this:
> View attachment 5599734
> 
> I saw it at FSH last month and I'm still obsessed with it.
> But first, a Cityback! I really need a backpack work bag


One post right after the other, exactly what I'm loving now.
@fonnas, 28 or 32 but absolutely Vert Fonce...swift ( or box) please. And can we make it retourne, as long as I'm being greedy?
And yes, @allanrvj - That bag is gorgeous- I DO love toile. That one ( and the Quadrille, as we've discussed) -just amazing.


----------



## boulderv1

Buildingprofile said:


> How scratch resistant is this bag? I saw this in San Francisco a while back but didn't pull the trigger due to the price tag, but now I'm partly regretting it. I'm wondering about this vs a Hac a Dos
> 
> By the way, I understand that there are two versions of the flash - the sailor version with the single strap and then the true double shoulder version? Which version do you have, and does it distribute the weight well?
> 
> Thanks!


It is not scratch resistant at all. In person there are lots of visible marks but I expected it. I purchased it with the intention of treating it like any other backpack (except letting it get wet). Even with the scratches people continue to compliment the bag.

Mine is the normal double shoulder version. When traveling the weight in the bag can be quite heavy, including a 16 inch MBP and 12 inch iPad Pro, but the bag not uncomfortable to wear. 

Two downsides. 1. There is a snap on either side of the bag which can be undone to expand the size. Occasionally the snaps will come undone. 2. The magnetic closure can be finicky to close.


----------



## fonnas

Seems like H.com has a lot of stock of Chypre now. I grabbed another pair in Naturel. Would be good to rotate between the black pair. I'm normally 42, 43.5 fits me best without my heel being on the rim. The half size for H is not related to length. Its for the width. So technically I had to size up.

Tip: to break them in faster, use a leather conditioner to soften the leather and avoid blisters. I did that with the black pair and it worked like magic.


----------



## allanrvj

If you look at the first page of this thread, back in 2008 I posted a picture of someone, and since it's a link to an image that is now broken, it doesn't show anything anymore. I've been looking for that picture these past few years to no avail. But today I stumbled upon a backup of his blog via pinterest. And so I searched for his picture, and finally found it:




Yay!

He's one of the guys who inspired me to get a HAC. 
Based on the backup he stopped blogging around 2013. I can't find him on social media, but I hope he's doing well.


----------



## fonnas

allanrvj said:


> If you look at the first page of this thread, back in 2008 I posted a picture of someone, and since it's a link to an image that is now broken, it doesn't show anything anymore. I've been looking for that picture these past few years to no avail. But today I stumbled upon a backup of his blog via pinterest. And so I searched for his picture, and finally found it:
> 
> View attachment 5603298
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> He's one of the guys who inspired me to get a HAC.
> Based on the backup he stopped blogging around 2013. I can't find him on social media, but I hope he's doing well.



If I didn't know better, someone has a little crush on the HAC bag that is!
This looks like the roof top of the Champs Elysees Louis Vuitton from the Gaston Flag.


----------



## allanrvj

fonnas said:


> If I didn't know better, someone has a little crush on the HAC bag that is!
> This looks like the roof top of the Champs Elysees Louis Vuitton from the Gaston Flag.


Ah, me? Yeah, I love HACs. I used to own one:


(Blue is my favorite color)

I sold it because I wasn't using it enough. It was too big for everyday use. But I still like looking at guys who carry/model them well:


----------



## Buildingprofile

Prada Prince said:


> At my home store renewing my wishlist for 2022-2023…
> 
> View attachment 5598483
> View attachment 5598484


@PradaPrince can’t wait to see what you get next!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out for Sunday lunch date with my Bleu Celeste Chypre sandals, Gold belt kit and Nata Olympe Ear cuff…


----------



## Prada Prince

Buildingprofile said:


> @PradaPrince can’t wait to see what you get next!


Haha, you and me both! Not in any rush, so hopefully it will be the perfect one…


----------



## Buildingprofile

fonnas said:


> So nice to see another fellow New Yorker that shops at Madison as well.  We need to gossip about the SAs haha
> It's actually a Kelly Dépêches 25 Pouch Clutch not a Danse... Here's the stock picture.
> I love the Dior Saddle Men Bag. I also LOVE the HAC a Dos. Last time I saw one posted on H.com was over 4th of July weekend in black. With my collection, I don't know if I can justify it between the KD25, Evelyne TPM and Evelyne PM that I have.
> If you have K Danse, the hack can work as well.
> 
> View attachment 5579546


Hey @fonnas, any tips or mod shots as to how you wear your Evelyn TPM? Want to see how I can learn from (plagiarize from) your styling with that bag


----------



## masanmasan

fonnas said:


> A New York minute…
> 
> View attachment 5598558


oooh the Chihuahua charm !!!!!!


----------



## spape08

Hey all- hoping someone can help with a men’s shoe sizing question.
I’m normally a 45 in most brands and have one pair of older H Laceups in that size. 

A couple pairs of shoes I’ve been after my SA can’t get in 45 but can in 44. Based on the website’s sizing instructions that *technically* works but the shot width is only .2 inches bigger that my foot joint measurement.

Has anyone successfully sized down or made an alternative work? Is .2 too tight to try? Sorry to be so specific - nervous I’ll make an expensive mistake and it’d be annoying to have my SA order two pairs that I’ll return 

TIA!


----------



## pretty99

spape08 said:


> Hey all- hoping someone can help with a men’s shoe sizing question.
> I’m normally a 45 in most brands and have one pair of older H Laceups in that size.
> 
> A couple pairs of shoes I’ve been after my SA can’t get in 45 but can in 44. Based on the website’s sizing instructions that *technically* works but the shot width is only .2 inches bigger that my foot joint measurement.
> 
> Has anyone successfully sized down or made an alternative work? Is .2 too tight to try? Sorry to be so specific - nervous I’ll make an expensive mistake and it’d be annoying to have my SA order two pairs that I’ll return
> 
> TIA!


no don't, their shoes are tiny, i have to size up everytime


----------



## spape08

pretty99 said:


> no don't, their shoes are tiny, i have to size up everytime


 Ugh ok thank you for confirming my gut intuition that it’s not worth it


----------



## fatcat2523

Shared in other threads but think worth to share it here. I think the strap and style work prefect on guys.


----------



## Buildingprofile

fatcat2523 said:


> Shared in other threads but think worth to share it here. I think the strap and style work prefect on guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604686
> 
> View attachment 5604687


Gorgeous color too! As with our Evie Tpm, I’m curious how/if we guys would wear crossbody bags in a more formal outfit. Any tips?


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Shared in other threads but think worth to share it here. I think the strap and style work prefect on guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604686
> 
> View attachment 5604687


The thick strap really does make this bag work!


----------



## Liberté

@fatcat2523  this looks great on you  but I would advice to try it on. I was ready to get it, but I couldn't make it work for me in the store. I was hoping it could be worn more in a cross body style. It's a gorgeous bag though!


----------



## fatcat2523

Buildingprofile said:


> Gorgeous color too! As with our Evie Tpm, I’m curious how/if we guys would wear crossbody bags in a more formal outfit. Any tips?


Unfortunately with the canvas strap with Evie and Geta, it is rather causal than formal.


----------



## fatcat2523

Liberté said:


> @fatcat2523  this looks great on you  but I would advice to try it on. I was ready to get it, but I couldn't make it work for me in the store. I was hoping it could be worn more in a cross body style. It's a gorgeous bag though!


Have you try Della Cavalleria mini bag? It might work with crossbody for guys with long strap.


----------



## voguekelly711

does anyone 5'8 or 5'9 have a mod shot with mini kelly - haven't seen too many social media posts of gentlemen with a MK


----------



## allanrvj

voguekelly711 said:


> does anyone 5'8 or 5'9 have a mod shot with mini kelly - haven't seen too many social media posts of gentlemen with a MK


if you do a search on this thread I've posted a number of guys with the Mini Kelly II


----------



## voguekelly711

allanrvj said:


> if you do a search on this thread I've posted a number of guys with the Mini Kelly II


Thank you! I stay technologically challenged


----------



## Liberté

fatcat2523 said:


> Have you try Della Cavalleria mini bag? It might work with crossbody for guys with long strap.
> View attachment 5604915


That's a very good idea, I have tried on so many smaller bags at hermes that didnt work but not this one. I was really hoping for the geta cause it looks amazing, and im still wondering if it was mostly the colorway (black /gold hw). At least the inventory glut seems to be over now, so there's hope for more options.


----------



## fatcat2523

Liberté said:


> That's a very good idea, I have tried on so many smaller bags at hermes that didnt work but not this one. I was really hoping for the geta cause it looks amazing, and im still wondering if it was mostly the colorway (black /gold hw). At least the inventory glut seems to be over now, so there's hope for more options.


I found both Geta and Della works with wider and longer strap (for me at least). 
Definitely more easier to get items now than couple months ago.


----------



## spape08

does anyone recognize this belt from
The mens FW 22 show? I sent to my SA but she didn’t acknowledge that part of my text lol. Doesn’t look like anything on the site either

Love the closure, it’s so chic!
Thank you ☺️


----------



## 3degree

voguekelly711 said:


> does anyone 5'8 or 5'9 have a mod shot with mini kelly - haven't seen too many social media posts of gentlemen with a MK


Here is a mod shot for u


----------



## 3degree




----------



## voguekelly711

3degree said:


> View attachment 5605902


Omg breathtaking MK! Gorgeous shot & scenery. Thank you!


----------



## fonnas

Buildingprofile said:


> Hey @fonnas, any tips or mod shots as to how you wear your Evelyn TPM? Want to see how I can learn from (plagiarize from) your styling with that bag



Sorry for the delay, its been a busy week at work. Here's:
- Mod shot Evelyne 16 TPM in Etoupe
- What fits, normally my iPhone 13 Pro goes in there as well, as you can see plenty of room for other items, etc.
- How I hacked the so not useful long strap and not adjustable strap by Hermes. I like wearing it on the hip or the center of my chest. I simply folded the strap to a measurement good for me, took a needle and a matching string and sowed it on each corner gently, thus making it to my liking.


----------



## ray_of_light

My recent companions ☺️
The CDC bracelet finally arrives (after a whole year time)!


----------



## allanrvj

ray_of_light said:


> My recent companions ☺️
> The CDC bracelet finally arrives (after a whole year time)!
> 
> View attachment 5607945
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607947


Did you have to order the CDC?


----------



## allanrvj

from The Sartorialist

Kelly Depeches 25 (in box?!?!)



Cityback Cross in what looks like barenia


----------



## ray_of_light

allanrvj said:


> Did you have to order the CDC?


Yes I did, they basically have nothing in stock here and worse they did not allow ordering for jewellery for a period of time until recently. I think I ordered it in July 2021……


----------



## ray_of_light

By the way if I can ask, does Hermes still sell the volynka products now or they were one-off products? The other day I asked my SA about it and she told me that it would be nearly impossible to see it again in the shop…..

The new perfume does make me want to get that line more……


----------



## allanrvj

ray_of_light said:


> By the way if I can ask, does Hermes still sell the volynka products now or they were one-off products? The other day I asked my SA about it and she told me that it would be nearly impossible to see it again in the shop…..
> 
> The new perfume does make me want to get that line more……


They don't make them anymore because of poor reception. Also I suspect craftspeople don't want to deal with it because creases are difficult to remove. They cannot use an iron because it will darken the leather. (creases from the process of turning the bag inside out for retourné-style bags like HAC, Plume, etc)

There are some old stock remaining in stores esp in Paris. My friend went to Sèvres in June and found a HAC 40 and two Plumes made in 2018. If you're lucky they're probably still there. My own bag is D stamp (2019) but I got it last year.


----------



## ray_of_light

Thank you for the information! Guess I lacked a bit of luck, I failed to book a session online when I was in Paris back in July……

By the way, @allanrvj you look great with the plume!


----------



## allanrvj

ray_of_light said:


> Thank you for the information! Guess I lacked a bit of luck, I failed to book a session online when I was in Paris back in July……
> 
> By the way, @allanrvj you look great with the plume!


Oh thank you


----------



## allanrvj

Still going through the Sartorialist archives:

35 cm Birkin


----------



## Prada Prince

Out for lunch in Soho…


----------



## fonnas

Prada Prince said:


> Out for lunch in Soho…
> 
> View attachment 5608437


Is it sweater season already in London?


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> Is it sweater season already in London?


Yeah it was one of those days that vacillated between being nippy and warm, which is a pain to dress for!


----------



## Langleylang

Anyone have some shots with their Kelly40? Would love to see them!


----------



## allanrvj

Langleylang said:


> Anyone have some shots with their Kelly40? Would love to see them!


here's my friend:


Hermes Only said:


> Hello Friends, it’s been a while since I posted. Hope everyone is doing fabulous. HIA deets..K40 SO Rouge Grenat/Trench, Jacquemus Shirt. Thanks for letting me share, I should post here more often.
> 
> View attachment 5162698


----------



## rripley

Posting a couple pics of my travel bags taken on my recent trip to Santorini/London. I really love these bags!


----------



## MrSpaghetti

Hey guys! I’m new here, I have a few Hermes bags & accessories. But I was wondering if you experts can help me! I was in a Dubai and I saw a shoulder slung bag that if I could explain it folds around the side of your body. Unusual design but I love it! Feel silly I didn’t buy it. 

It’s not the Ultraply or Cityslide or Messenger! Please help me


----------



## sultansm

Hello do you mind to tell me which branch was it ? Color or any other details


----------



## r luvs h

MrSpaghetti said:


> Hey guys! I’m new here, I have a few Hermes bags & accessories. But I was wondering if you experts can help me! I was in a Dubai and I saw a shoulder slung bag that if I could explain it folds around the side of your body. Unusual design but I love it! Feel silly I didn’t buy it.
> 
> It’s not the Ultraply or Cityslide or Messenger! Please help me


was it possibly an HAC a Dos?


----------



## r luvs h

pic of me and my black K40 headed home on the subway from dinner last night


----------



## navicular

MrSpaghetti said:


> Hey guys! I’m new here, I have a few Hermes bags & accessories. But I was wondering if you experts can help me! I was in a Dubai and I saw a shoulder slung bag that if I could explain it folds around the side of your body. Unusual design but I love it! Feel silly I didn’t buy it.
> 
> It’s not the Ultraply or Cityslide or Messenger! Please help me



I believe you are referring to this from FW 2020:


----------



## Falanx7

MrSpaghetti said:


> Hey guys! I’m new here, I have a few Hermes bags & accessories. But I was wondering if you experts can help me! I was in a Dubai and I saw a shoulder slung bag that if I could explain it folds around the side of your body. Unusual design but I love it! Feel silly I didn’t buy it.
> 
> It’s not the Ultraply or Cityslide or Messenger! Please help me


Wondering if the bag you saw was mali-selle messenger bag? It’s from ss22 collection. It comes in togo and barenia faubourg.


----------



## oshinex

Not sure which thread would be the best thread for this question, but what would be the *most minimalistic / thinnest *card holder out there.

I'm looking for something that holders *3 cards max*. 

I'm thinking citizen twill (my main concerned is the silk being damaged over time) or city 3CC.


----------



## r luvs h

oshinex said:


> Not sure which thread would be the best thread for this question, but what would be the *most minimalistic / thinnest *card holder out there.
> 
> I'm looking for something that holders *3 cards max*.
> 
> I'm thinking citizen twill (my main concerned is the silk being damaged over time) or city 3CC.


Citizen twill is very good as well as city 3CC, but in my opinion, the best is calvi because it’s more secure.


----------



## oshinex

Thank you for your suggestion. I currently own two calvi (epsom and crocodile). The crocodile is actually very thick and not flat like my epsom one. I was hoping for something that was even more thinner than my calvi.


----------



## navicular

oshinex said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. I currently own two calvi (epsom and crocodile). The crocodile is actually very thick and not flat like my epsom one. I was hoping for something that was even more thinner than my calvi.



Diabolo. I can fit 2 cards. 



			https://www.hermes.com/fi/en/product/diabolo-card-holder-H055800CKY7/


----------



## qubed

The Enveloppe MM is very thin but I don’t know if they make it anymore. You may have to go the preowned route


----------



## oshinex

qubed said:


> The Enveloppe MM is very thin but I don’t know if they make it anymore. You may have to go the preowned route


Yeah, Its very unfortunate they dont make them anymore. They were very functional.


----------



## allanrvj

oshinex said:


> Yeah, Its very unfortunate they dont make them anymore. They were very functional.


Moynat has Enveloppe PC, if you want something similar to H.








						ENVELOPPE PC
					

An envelope cardholder that fits all credit cards and bills. The unique V-shaped closure is an iconic detail that highlights the signature of the Maison’s vintage trunks.




					www.moynat.com


----------



## Meta

oshinex said:


> Not sure which thread would be the best thread for this question, but what would be the *most minimalistic / thinnest *card holder out there.
> 
> I'm looking for something that holders *3 cards max*.
> 
> I'm thinking citizen twill (my main concerned is the silk being damaged over time) or city 3CC.


 I recently bought this H Sellier card holder. I love how slim and minimalist it is. I downsized from a Prada card holder like this: 




I love how sleek and slim the H Sellier is. 






It comes in quite a few color combos:
Bleu Indigo/Bleu Hydra (as shown above)
Gold/Jaune Citron
Bleu Royale/Terre Battue
Vert Jade/Mauve Sylvestre
Nata/Mauve Sylvestre
Noir/Bambou

and few others that I'm forgetting now.  

HTH.


----------



## allanrvj

Odell Beckham Jr.


----------



## fonnas

oshinex said:


> Not sure which thread would be the best thread for this question, but what would be the *most minimalistic / thinnest *card holder out there.
> 
> I'm looking for something that holders *3 cards max*.
> 
> I'm thinking citizen twill (my main concerned is the silk being damaged over time) or city 3CC.


Citizen Twill. I have 4 of them and the silk has never been damaged. Not sure you'll be able to find any, I have not seen them surface a lot. H.com has 1 pop up every 3-4 months.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fonnas said:


> Citizen Twill. I have 4 of them and the silk has never been damaged. Not sure you'll be able to find any, I have not seen them surface a lot. H.com has 1 pop up every 3-4 months.


I purchased this for my son in black swift leather over a year ago. And he's pretty rough with his things lol and its fine.


----------



## nymeria

oshinex said:


> Not sure which thread would be the best thread for this question, but what would be the *most minimalistic / thinnest *card holder out there.
> 
> I'm looking for something that holders *3 cards max*.
> 
> I'm thinking citizen twill (my main concerned is the silk being damaged over time) or city 3CC.


I'd also consider the Petit Cheval card holder- can't find it on line right now, but it's great for just a few cards- I use it for business cards and have it in a few combos ( the Barenia and Butler one is amazing, and a great one with Bleu de Prusse for the horse in Lizard.) I don't think they would be great for more than 2-3 CC, as they ARE thin.
I use a calvi for my CCs etc.,
Here you go but do not know if the link is still active. And here is an example of it as a vertical- also comes as a horizontal ( which I think is easier to use).
You can fit a card in the center slot ( not pictured here, and in each other slot as well)


----------



## rthk

allanrvj said:


> Odell Beckham Jr.
> View attachment 5615979


Is it a Barenia HAC 50?


----------



## allanrvj

rthk said:


> Is it a Barenia HAC 50?


Not barenia. Gold togo, probably


----------



## r luvs h

starting to mix more autumnal colours into my wardrobe (K40). hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## rthk

allanrvj said:


> Not barenia. Gold togo, probably


Ah, it looks really cool but 50 is really heavy.


----------



## A.Ali

oshinex said:


> Not sure which thread would be the best thread for this question, but what would be the *most minimalistic / thinnest *card holder out there.
> 
> I'm looking for something that holders *3 cards max*.
> 
> I'm thinking citizen twill (my main concerned is the silk being damaged over time) or city 3CC.


I have the envelope MM in barenia and it's my most used card holder. 

I just recently switched to money clip + petit H card holder wich can only hold 3 cards which might be what you are looking for.


----------



## qubed

I'd love to see a picture of the enveloppe barenia with its patina.



A.Ali said:


> I have the envelope MM in barenia and it's my most used card holder.


----------



## A.Ali

qubed said:


> I'd love to see a picture of the enveloppe barenia with its patina.


Here you go


----------



## boulderv1

oshinex said:


> Not sure which thread would be the best thread for this question, but what would be the *most minimalistic / thinnest *card holder out there.
> 
> I'm looking for something that holders *3 cards max*.
> 
> I'm thinking citizen twill (my main concerned is the silk being damaged over time) or city 3CC.


You should consider the Manhattan Card Holder, which is super minimal and thin.


----------



## qubed

A.Ali said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 5618206
> View attachment 5618207


Thank you! It's amazing.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out in my new Dans l'Atelier de Robert Dallet print Clap sneakers and Nata Olympe ear cuff…


----------



## averagejoe

Got a new 38 mm belt strap in Naturel/Sauge, and a Provence card holder in Gold.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

averagejoe said:


> Got a new 38 mm belt strap in Naturel/Sauge, and a Provence card holder in Gold.
> 
> View attachment 5622129
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622130
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622132
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622133


Congratulations on your beautiful purchases


----------



## allanrvj

linlinlinlu


----------



## Retroboy

Hi all, I was looking at this men’s tote, what do you think of it? Does anyone have it?



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/pursangle-tote-bag-H083894CAAD/


----------



## WhiteBus

a clever idea, but the outcome looks clumsy and top-heavy


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

@Retroboy I agree with @WhiteBus 
I think its a clumsy design, the 'H' applied in this way doesn't look stylish.
I think you would do better buying something like the Double Sens tote, Or a vintage Toto or Herline bag.


----------



## Retroboy

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> @Retroboy I agree with @WhiteBus
> I think its a clumsy design, the 'H' applied in this way doesn't look stylish.
> I think you would do better buying something like the Double Sens tote, Or a vintage Toto or Herline bag.


An alternative is the cabas 40


----------



## WhiteBus

Retroboy said:


> An alternative is the cabas 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626918


yes, if I wanted that type of bag, I would be drawn to this
however I have seen the H pattern heavily criticised on the forum (not this thread)

For starters, you have got to know the H is Hermes before you can begin to think it vulgar.
Most people would not.


----------



## 880

WhiteBus said:


> yes, if I wanted that type of bag, I would be drawn to this
> however I have seen the H pattern heavily criticised on the forum (not this thread)
> 
> For starters, you have got to know the H is Hermes before you can begin to think it vulgar.
> Most people would not.


Agree. 

I’ve seen a white, royal blue and black diagonal striped pattern on a mens tote that I loved. Don’t know what it was called or how to describe it though. If I find a pic, I will post here.


----------



## maryg1

Hi guys! I hope you don’t mind an intruder!
Hubby is in need of a new wallet, I was eyeing the Calvi to gift him but I don’t know if men find it useful as a wallet or not.
He doesn’t use a coin purse, he keeps his coins in his pockets, he doesn’t have any membership cards, only ID, credit cards and driver license. He usually has some € cash with him, but not loads. He keeps his wallet in his back pocket, no additional bags for him usually.
Wondering if I should go on with a personalized Calvi (swift would be my choice), or if I should go with another brand completely. Thank you!


----------



## allanrvj

maryg1 said:


> Hi guys! I hope you don’t mind an intruder!
> Hubby is in need of a new wallet, I was eyeing the Calvi to gift him but I don’t know if men find it useful as a wallet or not.
> He doesn’t use a coin purse, he keeps his coins in his pockets, he doesn’t have any membership cards, only ID, credit cards and driver license. He usually has some € cash with him, but not loads. He keeps his wallet in his back pocket, no additional bags for him usually.
> Wondering if I should go on with a personalized Calvi (swift would be my choice), or if I should go with another brand completely. Thank you!


although I don't use a Calvi myself, I know it's men's most well-loved SLG from H. holds cards and some cash. Swift is a great choice!


----------



## WhiteBus

maryg1 said:


> Hi guys! I hope you don’t mind an intruder!
> Hubby is in need of a new wallet, I was eyeing the Calvi to gift him but I don’t know if men find it useful as a wallet or not.
> He doesn’t use a coin purse, he keeps his coins in his pockets, he doesn’t have any membership cards, only ID, credit cards and driver license. He usually has some € cash with him, but not loads. He keeps his wallet in his back pocket, no additional bags for him usually.
> Wondering if I should go on with a personalized Calvi (swift would be my choice), or if I should go with another brand completely. Thank you!



I respect what you wrote about your husband not using a coin purse.
I never used a coin purse until I got a bastia - it is so slim it does not seem like a coin purse.
I doubt he carries many coins anyway - we don't these days.
Just get him one and see how it works out.
If he doesn't like it, I'm sure you will be able to enjoy it.
I wouldn't put coins is a Calvi and just use mine for travel cards and sometimes the odd note.

My preferred wallet (for cards and notes) would be an MC2 Copernic.
I wouldn't want one with external fastening like the popular Bearn.


----------



## maryg1

WhiteBus said:


> I respect what you wrote about your husband not using a coin purse.
> I never used a coin purse until I got a bastia - it is so slim it does not seem like a coin purse.
> I doubt he carries many coins anyway - we don't these days.
> Just get him one and see how it works out.
> If he doesn't like it, I'm sure you will be able to enjoy it.
> I wouldn't put coins is a Calvi and just use mine for travel cards and sometimes the odd note.
> 
> My preferred wallet (for cards and notes) would be an MC2 Copernic.
> I wouldn't want one with external fastening like the popular Bearn.


He used to have a coin purse, but it would leave marks on the fabric where it hit his trousers, or jeans, so it prefers not carrying one.
If it doesn’t work it could use it for phone cables, or something else.
And where do you all keep your remote car keys? He needs replacement for that pouch too!!!


----------



## WhiteBus

My keys (car and 2 Yales on one ring) go in my pocket.
I don't have the ubiquitous LV clef


----------



## maryg1

WhiteBus said:


> My keys (car and 2 houses on one ring) go in my pocket.
> I don't have the ubiquitous LV clef


Ahah I have one for car keys and other things! But hubby wholeheartedly hates LV monogram, along with everything else monogram!


----------



## qubed

The calvi is great for american dollars because it’s the exact height for our currency. Euro bills can be taller, so they likely have to be folded twice. I always use a different wallet when I travel to foreign countries.


----------



## excalibur

maryg1 said:


> Hi guys! I hope you don’t mind an intruder!
> Hubby is in need of a new wallet, I was eyeing the Calvi to gift him but I don’t know if men find it useful as a wallet or not.
> He doesn’t use a coin purse, he keeps his coins in his pockets, he doesn’t have any membership cards, only ID, credit cards and driver license. He usually has some € cash with him, but not loads. He keeps his wallet in his back pocket, no additional bags for him usually.
> Wondering if I should go on with a personalized Calvi (swift would be my choice), or if I should go with another brand completely. Thank you!



Trouble with calvi is that you have to open it like opening a book otherwise your cards will slide because of its loose slot. Plus you have to fold the currency notes. 
I would prefer other brand such as LV wallet but the taiga line (if he doesn’t like monogram), or LV pocket organizer.


----------



## Yoshi1296

duplicate post-sorry


----------



## Yoshi1296

maryg1 said:


> Hi guys! I hope you don’t mind an intruder!
> Hubby is in need of a new wallet, I was eyeing the Calvi to gift him but I don’t know if men find it useful as a wallet or not.
> He doesn’t use a coin purse, he keeps his coins in his pockets, he doesn’t have any membership cards, only ID, credit cards and driver license. He usually has some € cash with him, but not loads. He keeps his wallet in his back pocket, no additional bags for him usually.
> Wondering if I should go on with a personalized Calvi (swift would be my choice), or if I should go with another brand completely. Thank you!



How about something like the city zippe by hermes? I have that and love it!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my B35.


----------



## 880

maryg1 said:


> Hi guys! I hope you don’t mind an intruder!
> Hubby is in need of a new wallet, I was eyeing the Calvi to gift him but I don’t know if men find it useful as a wallet or not.
> He doesn’t use a coin purse, he keeps his coins in his pockets, he doesn’t have any membership cards, only ID, credit cards and driver license. He usually has some € cash with him, but not loads. He keeps his wallet in his back pocket, no additional bags for him usually.
> Wondering if I should go on with a personalized Calvi (swift would be my choice), or if I should go with another brand completely. Thank you!


Mmy DH doesn’t like the calvi as it’s a bit thick and cards slide around. He used to use a tiny trifold shaped like an L that H used to make. It’s a basic design that other companies have done : dunhill etc.


----------



## Yoshi1296

880 said:


> Mmy DH doesn’t like the calvi as it’s a bit thick and cards slide around. He used to use a tiny trifold shaped like an L that H used to make. It’s a basic design that other companies have done : dunhill etc.



Thats the Guernesey card holder! They still make it! Love that one!


----------



## averagejoe

maryg1 said:


> Hi guys! I hope you don’t mind an intruder!
> Hubby is in need of a new wallet, I was eyeing the Calvi to gift him but I don’t know if men find it useful as a wallet or not.
> He doesn’t use a coin purse, he keeps his coins in his pockets, he doesn’t have any membership cards, only ID, credit cards and driver license. He usually has some € cash with him, but not loads. He keeps his wallet in his back pocket, no additional bags for him usually.
> Wondering if I should go on with a personalized Calvi (swift would be my choice), or if I should go with another brand completely. Thank you!


I agree with @880 and @excalibur . I bought a Calvi in July in Epsom and it holds every card I need to carry plus more, but the cards swim around in there when I open the wallet. When I board the subway, I need to be able to easily access my transit pass without worrying that the other cards may fall out when I'm in a rush. The loose cards inside the Calvi may fall out if I open the wallet the wrong way. Plus it isn't as slim as I would like, since I usually keep my wallet in my front pant pocket and don't like the profile of it sticking out too much.

I got a Provence card holder recently in Evergrain and have been using it as my daily wallet. Not sure if the Provence will hold enough cards for your husband's needs, but it is pretty slim and even has a bill slot.


----------



## WhiteBus

880 said:


> Agree.
> 
> I’ve seen a white, royal blue and black diagonal striped pattern on a mens tote that I loved. Don’t know what it was called or how to describe it though. If I find a pic, I will post here.


Do you mean in the 'technical' fabric like the Dynamo duffle?


----------



## 880

WhiteBus said:


> Do you mean in the 'technical' fabric like the Dynamo duffle?


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## WhiteBus

That duffle is currently on Hermes.com under Men's Luggage


----------



## maryg1

@880 @averagejoe @Yoshi1296 @qubed @excalibur thank you all, it seems like the Calvi is not perfect for hubby as a wallet, will keep looking


----------



## A.Ali

maryg1 said:


> Hi guys! I hope you don’t mind an intruder!
> Hubby is in need of a new wallet, I was eyeing the Calvi to gift him but I don’t know if men find it useful as a wallet or not.
> He doesn’t use a coin purse, he keeps his coins in his pockets, he doesn’t have any membership cards, only ID, credit cards and driver license. He usually has some € cash with him, but not loads. He keeps his wallet in his back pocket, no additional bags for him usually.
> Wondering if I should go on with a personalized Calvi (swift would be my choice), or if I should go with another brand completely. Thank you!


I think the envelope card holder might be to his liking. It can hold a couple of cards and some bank notes and easy to use.


----------



## oshinex

Is the envelope still available at boutiques?


----------



## Liberté

WhiteBus said:


> yes, if I wanted that type of bag, I would be drawn to this
> however I have seen the H pattern heavily criticised on the forum (not this thread)
> 
> For starters, you have got to know the H is Hermes before you can begin to think it vulgar.
> Most people would not.


I agree I think it's absurd. A single big H I would think is more recognizable than the H pattern as it's very well known from the belts and now shoes and other items. The turn-lock closure is much more recognizable. 

I really like that tote and would consider getting it in the right color way, I wish it had feet though.


----------



## CookyMonster

I've not posted pic in a long time, so... here's my daily beater! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## averagejoe

Outfit from yesterday


----------



## PrayersandPurses

averagejoe said:


> Outfit from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5629095


WOW! You look fantastic


----------



## HMuse

averagejoe said:


> Outfit from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5629095


ON POINT


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> Outfit from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5629095


Love this! Amazing!


----------



## Retroboy

I love this bag but which one is it @CookyMonster


----------



## WhiteBus

Jypsière ?


----------



## CookyMonster

Retroboy said:


> I love this bag but which one is it @CookyMonster


It’s a Jypsiere 31, gold clemence


----------



## ScarfBloke

averagejoe said:


> Outfit from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5629095


Eyeroll... can you at least PLU-EASE make an effort when you leave your house in the morning.  Some blokes.....

Totally speaking to MYSELF HERE!!  Mate - you are amazing.  I am going back inside my house to hide....

ScarfBloke.


----------



## averagejoe

ScarfBloke said:


> Eyeroll... can you at least PLU-EASE make an effort when you leave your house in the morning.  Some blokes.....
> 
> Totally speaking to MYSELF HERE!!  Mate - you are amazing.  I am going back inside my house to hide....
> 
> ScarfBloke.


Aww thanks! I don't always dress like this. It's mostly for weekends when I get to play dress-up...when it isn't raining, snowing, too cold, or too hot. The window for that where I live is quite short! Have to take advantage whenever I can.


----------



## averagejoe

I got the Euclide cardholder in Noir and Bleu Indigo Epsom leather last week, my first website purchase. I just got the Evercolor Provence card holder in Gold recently and used it for 2 weeks. Loved it, but needed something less prone to showing stains (and something less delicate, because it is so soft and supple), which has more card slots. The Euclide is exactly what I'm looking for. The bi-color is quite subtle since Bleu Indigo is so dark that it almost looks black. 

Been using the wallet daily since Saturday and I absolutely love it!

I will still rotate my cards periodically into the Provence just to change things up. The touch of the Evercolour is divine! Never owned a wallet/card holder with such supple leather.


----------



## jdotcurtis

CookyMonster said:


> I've not posted pic in a long time, so... here's my daily beater! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5628520


gorgeous!


----------



## Retroboy

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has seen this in store or online anywhere and the price etc. I assume it’s a mini version of the sac a depeches 29 messenger  

Thank you


----------



## qubed

Retroboy said:


> Hi all, just wondering if anyone has seen this in store or online anywhere and the price etc. I assume it’s a mini version of the sac a depeches 29 messenger
> 
> Thank you





			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/sac-a-depeches-21-bag-H084109CK89/


----------



## Retroboy

qubed said:


> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/sac-a-depeches-21-bag-H084109CK89/


Thank you, at $6950 it is the same price as the 29 version which is £4600 in the UK


----------



## allanrvj

Jay Chou


----------



## r luvs h

Pic from my loro shopping excursion yesterday. Had such a lovely time!


----------



## 880

Retroboy said:


> Hi all, just wondering if anyone has seen this in store or online anywhere and the price etc. I assume it’s a mini version of the sac a depeches 29 messenger
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5637937


Love this!


----------



## Hermezzy

r luvs h said:


> Pic from my loro shopping excursion yesterday. Had such a lovely time!
> 
> View attachment 5642177


Stunningly gorjus.  Is that a K 40?


----------



## r luvs h

Hermezzy said:


> Stunningly gorjus.  Is that a K 40?


Thank you! Yes, it is a K40.


----------



## fonnas

Hey gents - What are your thoughts on these 2 boots? I am really in love with the Veo Boot look. Only con is that they are super heavy and not as comfortable. What I like about the Fortune Boot is that it's more comfortable and lighter. Design wise I'd pick Veo Vs. Fortune... Question is look over comfort? Ughhh I hate being a Libra sometimes. Help?

VEO:




FORTUNE ANKLE BOOT:


----------



## averagejoe

fonnas said:


> Hey gents - What are your thoughts on these 2 boots? I am really in love with the Veo Boot look. Only con is that they are super heavy and not as comfortable. What I like about the Fortune Boot is that it's more comfortable and lighter. Design wise I'd pick Veo Vs. Fortune... Question is look over comfort? Ughhh I hate being a Libra sometimes. Help?
> 
> VEO:
> 
> View attachment 5645082
> 
> 
> FORTUNE ANKLE BOOT:
> 
> View attachment 5645083


I like the VEO a lot more. The mix of materials is refreshing. I haven't seen that before. Only seen the Fortune online and in-store and I wasn't drawn to it.


----------



## Buildingprofile

fonnas said:


> Hey gents - What are your thoughts on these 2 boots? I am really in love with the Veo Boot look. Only con is that they are super heavy and not as comfortable. What I like about the Fortune Boot is that it's more comfortable and lighter. Design wise I'd pick Veo Vs. Fortune... Question is look over comfort? Ughhh I hate being a Libra sometimes. Help?
> 
> VEO:
> 
> View attachment 5645082
> 
> 
> FORTUNE ANKLE BOOT:
> 
> View attachment 5645083






I guess it very slightly depends on the rest of your outfit, but given your experience with the comfort advantage, to me, the “so black” look of the fortune is no less sex than the veo. I’ll of course defer to @averagejoe’s much more insightful and helpful post above, but honestly, from what we’ve seen on your posts, I really doubt you’d struggle to pull either one of these off.


----------



## WhiteBus

only you know what your comfort tolerance is
it seems unwise to even consider buying something when you already have concerns about its comfort 

your feet are your foundation; if they are comfortable you can put up with anything;
if they are uncomfortable that will affect every other aspect of how you feel

have the innocence of Emily and think they don't look very different from each other


----------



## allanrvj

fonnas said:


> Hey gents - What are your thoughts on these 2 boots? I am really in love with the Veo Boot look. Only con is that they are super heavy and not as comfortable. What I like about the Fortune Boot is that it's more comfortable and lighter. Design wise I'd pick Veo Vs. Fortune... Question is look over comfort? Ughhh I hate being a Libra sometimes. Help?
> 
> VEO:
> 
> View attachment 5645082
> 
> 
> FORTUNE ANKLE BOOT:
> 
> View attachment 5645083


seeing how you dress, the Fortune is more your style but since you said they're not comfortable, I'd reconsider if I were you. 

I have too many shoe regrets because though they were pretty, I've only worn them max 3x before giving up on them because they hurt my feet. and I kind of feel a sense of waste when they're just sitting there on my shoe shelf.


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> Hey gents - What are your thoughts on these 2 boots? I am really in love with the Veo Boot look. Only con is that they are super heavy and not as comfortable. What I like about the Fortune Boot is that it's more comfortable and lighter. Design wise I'd pick Veo Vs. Fortune... Question is look over comfort? Ughhh I hate being a Libra sometimes. Help?
> 
> VEO:
> 
> View attachment 5645082
> 
> 
> FORTUNE ANKLE BOOT:
> 
> View attachment 5645083


I personally prefer the Fortune boot - with the cleaner lines, it's a sleeker profile, and with the added bonus that it is more comfortable and lighter. The lustre on the entire Fortune boot is stunning to me. 

In the long run, comfortable shoes will always win out in my opinion, and given we live our lives with the majority of our time spent on our feet, I don't think it would be sensible to get the Veo.


----------



## r luvs h

fonnas said:


> Hey gents - What are your thoughts on these 2 boots? I am really in love with the Veo Boot look. Only con is that they are super heavy and not as comfortable. What I like about the Fortune Boot is that it's more comfortable and lighter. Design wise I'd pick Veo Vs. Fortune... Question is look over comfort? Ughhh I hate being a Libra sometimes. Help?
> 
> VEO:
> 
> View attachment 5645082
> 
> 
> FORTUNE ANKLE BOOT:
> 
> View attachment 5645083


Hi fellow Air sign (I'm an Aquarius )! Hermès shoes aren't generally known for being very comfortable, but I'm thinking the Veos may be more comfortable than the Fortunes because of the slightly platformed sole. Plus I'm a huge fan of any shoes with a bit of a platform. On the other hand, I really like the orange soles on the Fortunes. I would still opt for the Veos, though. Excited to hear what you pick, both are stunning!


----------



## fonnas

I knew I could count on you all to chime in  so thank you!
The Veo platform is rigid and stiff. They are not bendable/flexible when you walk + heavy. I tried them at the store. Yes they are nice to admire and look at. I agree H shoes in general are not comfortable but will opt for something that offers more comfort. Fortune it is.


----------



## spape08

Hey gents
Finally made it to the new Madison store here in NYC and stumbled upon this canvas and leather tote id never seen before
didn’t have time to wait for an SA to inquire but of course now the wheels are turning in my mind…does anyone know what it’s called?
Tia!


----------



## averagejoe

Unusually warm day in November. Time for shorts and Chypre sandals!


----------



## r luvs h

spape08 said:


> Hey gents
> Finally made it to the new Madison store here in NYC and stumbled upon this canvas and leather tote id never seen before
> didn’t have time to wait for an SA to inquire but of course now the wheels are turning in my mind…does anyone know what it’s called?
> Tia!
> 
> View attachment 5647188



It’s an Etrivière Pocket bag (Canvas-body, V. hunter-handles, and Swift-pocket).


----------



## r luvs h

averagejoe said:


> Unusually warm day in November. Time for shorts and Chypre sandals!
> 
> View attachment 5647246


LOVE this outfit! Is the sweater from H?


----------



## 880

fonnas said:


> I am really in love with the Veo Boot look. Only con is that they are super heavy and not as comfortable. What I like about the Fortune Boot is that it's more comfortable and lighter. Design wise I'd pick Veo Vs. Fortune... Question is look over comfort?


I’m so glad you picked the fortune  I like the design and the fact they are comfy.

I don’t think I posted this here. DH with his sample sale h hooded techno jacket, leather pockets; leather boots with sneaker sole. if only H did these styles in smaller/women’s sizes, I would have snapped them up. He is wearing the boots with his dior sports coat; brunello gray denim jeans; Duret Buffalo Dalmatian belt
IMO the boots look a bit Jil Sander.


----------



## averagejoe

r luvs h said:


> LOVE this outfit! Is the sweater from H?


Thanks! No, it's from a brand called Doppiaa.


----------



## r luvs h

averagejoe said:


> Thanks! No, it's from a brand called Doppiaa.


Lovely! I’ll have to look into them.


----------



## spape08

r luvs h said:


> It’s an Etrivière Pocket bag (Canvas-body, V. hunter-handles, and Swift-pocket).




Thank you!!


----------



## fonnas

averagejoe said:


> Unusually warm day in November. Time for shorts and Chypre sandals!
> 
> View attachment 5647246



love love love the neutral combo and the orange. It is indeed an unusual warm weather here NYC as well. hope you're having a good weekend!


----------



## fonnas

880 said:


> I’m so glad you picked the fortune  I like the design and the fact they are comfy.
> 
> I don’t think I posted this here. DH with his sample sale h hooded techno jacket, leather pockets; leather boots with sneaker sole. if only H did these styles in smaller/women’s sizes, I would have snapped them up. He is wearing the boots with his dior sports coat; brunello gray denim jeans; Duret Buffalo Dalmatian belt
> IMO the boots look a bit Jil Sander.
> 
> View attachment 5647247
> View attachment 5647250
> View attachment 5647248
> View attachment 5647249


These are great finds! congrats! I got the invite for the sale. Was scared the lines would have been insane so I passed. I did buy a few items other than the boots. I'll have to do a reveal here. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## 880

fonnas said:


> These are great finds! congrats! I got the invite for the sale. Was scared the lines would have been insane so I passed. I did buy a few items other than the boots. I'll have to do a reveal here. Maybe tomorrow!


oh, no! Next time do go to the sale. No lines, bc invite only. And, there was a lot of men’s stuff, and even an H SA in the mens aisle to help.


----------



## fonnas

Yesterday's shopping outfit. A sneak on another item I picked up with the boots. Vert De Gris and Bleu Indigo Belt with Black Matte H buckle.

Guys I can't tell you how happy I ended up with the B35 vs. B40. The more I use it, the more I see it suiting my frame . I think I would have been disappointed not being able to use the 40 daily. @Prada Prince go ahead, you can say I told you so


----------



## PrayersandPurses

averagejoe said:


> Unusually warm day in November. Time for shorts and Chypre sandals!
> 
> View attachment 5647246


@averagejoe you always look so good I've said it before, you should be in an H magazine. And yes, yesterday hit a record 28 degrees in Toronto


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fonnas said:


> Yesterday's shopping outfit. A sneak on another item I picked up with the boots. Vert De Gris and Bleu Indigo Belt with Black Matte H buckle.
> 
> Guys I can't tell you how happy I ended up with the B35 vs. B40. The more I use it, the more I see it suiting my frame . I think I would have been disappointed not being able to use the 40 daily. @Prada Prince go ahead, you can say I told you so
> 
> View attachment 5647415


Congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Love the colour. You look great


----------



## fonnas

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Love the colour. You look great


you're too kind. thank you!


----------



## voguekelly711

fonnas said:


> Yesterday's shopping outfit. A sneak on another item I picked up with the boots. Vert De Gris and Bleu Indigo Belt with Black Matte H buckle.
> 
> Guys I can't tell you how happy I ended up with the B35 vs. B40. The more I use it, the more I see it suiting my frame . I think I would have been disappointed not being able to use the 40 daily. @Prada Prince go ahead, you can say I told you so
> 
> View attachment 5647415


The 35 looks great on you!! I was so hesitant about it too, but really grew to appreciate the functionality. 

Also - belt buckle twins!! Love!


----------



## Prada Prince

@fonnas Who, me? I’m nothing if not gracious when proven right…






Haha, I’m just really happy you’ve found the ideal B for you!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to din-dins with my stalwart Olympe ear cuff and H belt kit…


----------



## averagejoe

Got another belt strap to go with my 38 mm Constance belt, in Etoupe and Blanc Epsom. Had to get a new hole punched into it like my other belt straps.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

averagejoe said:


> Got another belt strap to go with my 38 mm Constance belt, in Etoupe and Blanc Epsom. Had to get a new hole punched into it like my other belt straps.
> 
> View attachment 5647820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647821


Congratulations on your new belt I'm sure it will look amazing on you.


----------



## 880

A bag for DH and travel so he has somewhere to stash his phone, sunglasses etc (the valextra tric trak is sometimes too bulky). He tried on etoupe, but bought black. This can be worn in the front, side, or back of the body. Adjustable strap and spacious outside back pocket 7500+ USD. Bonus : I found out when I took it home that I can share it 






ETA: relatively slim profile, but soft sided


ETA: correction, on the website the price is listed as 6950 USD


----------



## haute okole

880 said:


> A bag for DH and travel so he has somewhere to stash his phone, sunglasses etc (the valextra tric trak is sometimes too bulky). He tried on etoupe, but bought black. This can be worn in the front, side, or back of the body. Adjustable strap and spacious outside back pocket 7500+ USD. Bonus : I found out when I took it home that I can share it
> 
> View attachment 5648244
> View attachment 5648245
> View attachment 5648246
> View attachment 5648247
> 
> ETA: relatively slim but soft sided
> View attachment 5648248


My SA offered the SAME bag to me a couple of days ago.  It looks so much better on you two than it did on me, plus Noir is so much more chic.  You both look great.  The one I was offered appeared to be Barenia and already had a few scuffs.  Yours is beautiful.  Btw, love the sneakers too.


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> My SA offered the SAME bag to me a couple of days ago.  It looks so much better on you two than it did on me, plus Noir is so much more chic.  You both look great.  The one I was offered appeared to be Barenia and already had a few scuffs.  Yours is beautiful.  Btw, love the sneakers too.


Thank you, but OOOHHHH, barenia ! You get the best offers  Did you take any action pics?

The sneakers are sample sale and I had to put in  Birkenstock insole to make them comfy.
My SA said the only really comfy sneaker is the Bouncing model

hugs


----------



## PrayersandPurses

880 said:


> A bag for DH and travel so he has somewhere to stash his phone, sunglasses etc (the valextra tric trak is sometimes too bulky). He tried on etoupe, but bought black. This can be worn in the front, side, or back of the body. Adjustable strap and spacious outside back pocket 7500+ USD. Bonus : I found out when I took it home that I can share it
> 
> View attachment 5648244
> View attachment 5648245
> View attachment 5648246
> View attachment 5648247
> 
> ETA: relatively slim but soft sided
> View attachment 5648248


Congratulations on your beautiful purchases. It looks great on both of you. Love that you both can share


----------



## 880

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful purchases. It looks great on both of you. Love that you both can share


Thank you so much, @PrayersandPurses


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> A bag for DH and travel so he has somewhere to stash his phone, sunglasses etc (the valextra tric trak is sometimes too bulky). He tried on etoupe, but bought black. This can be worn in the front, side, or back of the body. Adjustable strap and spacious outside back pocket 7500+ USD. Bonus : I found out when I took it home that I can share it
> 
> View attachment 5648244
> View attachment 5648245
> View attachment 5648246
> View attachment 5648247
> 
> ETA: relatively slim profile, but soft sided
> View attachment 5648248
> 
> ETA: correction, on the website the price is listed as 6950 USD


I love this bag!


----------



## fonnas

880 said:


> Thank you, but OOOHHHH, barenia ! You get the best offers  Did you take any action pics?
> 
> The sneakers are sample sale and I had to put in  Birkenstock insole to make them comfy.
> My SA said the only really comfy sneaker is the Bouncing model
> 
> hugs



HUGE CONGRATS! wear it in good health! I might pop over to Madison tomorrow. I need a pair of leather gloves in brown/moca.


----------



## 880

Thank you @averagejoe and @fonnas!
@fonnas , have fun tomorrow! Hope you find the perfect pair of gloves. 
if you don’t find what you want at H, i highly recommend the Tomas Reiner gloves at lefotte


			https://leffot.com/event/thomas-riemer-new-york
		

(I posted about them in non H indulgence thread


----------



## Retroboy

Hi I just picked up a Evey mini in grey, I was offered gold two weeks ago, then today I was offered a very dark green which I was going to take. However I really wanted a blue, black or grey. Then just I was about to pay after also getting a H24 square plate I asked my SA to just check the back just in case and then the grey appeared. It was wonderful! I had been trying to pop to the London stores between appointments with my SA and it had been very hard as sometimes they had just stopped taking appointments or no delivery that day and checking online daily was worse as anything that appears online was selling in under 30 seconds. I was losing hope.


----------



## Retroboy

fonnas said:


> Yesterday's shopping outfit. A sneak on another item I picked up with the boots. Vert De Gris and Bleu Indigo Belt with Black Matte H buckle.
> 
> Guys I can't tell you how happy I ended up with the B35 vs. B40. The more I use it, the more I see it suiting my frame . I think I would have been disappointed not being able to use the 40 daily. @Prada Prince go ahead, you can say I told you so
> 
> View attachment 5647415


Can I ask your height please? I have a B40 on order and I’m 6ft so just interested


----------



## fonnas

Retroboy said:


> Can I ask your height please? I have a B40 on order and I’m 6ft so just interested



Im 5'9". Why do you think you need a B40? Are you constantly traveling?
If you're only matching it to your height, B35 is plenty and there are taller guys than me on here who have a B35. You don't want that B40 to end up on a shelf. I can easily fit a thin hoodie, a MacBook Pro 13", small water bottle, a pouch, phone, etc and still have space. Have you seen a B35 in person? Plenty on pre loved lux stores in London sell them. You should evaluate before you commit. Good luck!


----------



## fonnas

Retroboy said:


> Hi I just picked up a Evey mini in grey, I was offered gold two weeks ago, then today I was offered a very dark green which I was going to take. However I really wanted a blue, black or grey. Then just I was about to pay after also getting a H24 square plate I asked my SA to just check the back just in case and then the grey appeared. It was wonderful! I had been trying to pop to the London stores between appointments with my SA and it had been very hard as sometimes they had just stopped taking appointments or no delivery that day and checking online daily was worse as anything that appears online was selling in under 30 seconds. I was losing hope.
> 
> View attachment 5650744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650745


congrats! I do like the green one more as it's a unique color that not many have. But then again it's my favorite color too


----------



## Retroboy

fonnas said:


> Im 5'9". Why do you think you need a B40? Are you constantly traveling?
> If you're only matching it to your height, B35 is plenty and there are taller guys than me on here who have a B35. You don't want that B40 to end up on a shelf. I can easily fit a thin hoodie, a MacBook Pro 13", small water bottle, a pouch, phone, etc and still have space. Have you seen a B35 in person? Plenty on pre loved lux stores in London sell them. You should evaluate before you commit. Good luck!


Hi thanks for the reply, I tried the B35 in store, I have tried a prada 40 which is the same size and I felt happy with it. I actually own a HAC 50, now that thing is too big, I wish I had got the 40 version but it’s still nice to own. The B40 is a special order bi colour so there is no going back now! Grey is the front colour, blue on the sides in Epsom!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Retroboy said:


> Hi I just picked up a Evey mini in grey, I was offered gold two weeks ago, then today I was offered a very dark green which I was going to take. However I really wanted a blue, black or grey. Then just I was about to pay after also getting a H24 square plate I asked my SA to just check the back just in case and then the grey appeared. It was wonderful! I had been trying to pop to the London stores between appointments with my SA and it had been very hard as sometimes they had just stopped taking appointments or no delivery that day and checking online daily was worse as anything that appears online was selling in under 30 seconds. I was losing hope.
> 
> View attachment 5650744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650745


Congratulations! I really love the evelyne tpm, and this is such a great colour. Looks great on you


----------



## WhiteBus

I have HAC not B but
the thing to remember is that the depth (back to front, not just height) measurement increases proportionally with width; therefore wider Birkins become significantly more bulky (hanging around your knees)


----------



## fonnas

As promised, here are the 6 items I picked up in the last two weeks from the Madison Boutique. I wanted to get these now before the shopping madness and low stock during the holidays. I have a great relationship with my SA and he always blows me away in having what I am after. I have to apologize, I am not the best at taking amazing unboxing photos like @averagejoe does 

Etude Pour Un Carre 2.0 Scarf 65
Nathan Deerskin Moca Gloves




Fortune Ankle Boot Noir




Delta Ankle Boot Marron Cannelle. I couldn't help it, I wanted a casual brown as well.




Top Belt. 32mm Buckle H Noir Matte in Bleu Indigo and Vert-De-Gris





This came in yesterday, he had to order it for me. Grand Carrosse Royal Scarf 100 Vert / Bleu / Rose. For those who know me on here, know I have a weakness to green color  I must say lately i've been growing my ties and scarves collections


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fonnas said:


> As promised, here are the 6 items I picked up in the last two weeks from the Madison Boutique. I wanted to get these now before the shopping madness and low stock during the holidays. I have a great relationship with my SA and he always blows me away in having what I am after. I have to apologize, I am not the best at taking amazing unboxing photos like @averagejoe does
> 
> Etude Pour Un Carre 2.0 Scarf 65
> Nathan Deerskin Moca Gloves
> 
> View attachment 5651818
> 
> 
> Fortune Ankle Boot Noir
> 
> View attachment 5651825
> 
> 
> Delta Ankle Boot Marron Cannelle. I couldn't help it, I wanted a casual brown as well.
> 
> View attachment 5651826
> 
> 
> Top Belt. 32mm Buckle H Noir Matte in Bleu Indigo and Vert-De-Gris
> 
> View attachment 5651827
> 
> 
> 
> This came in yesterday, he had to order it for me. Grand Carrosse Royal Scarf 100 Vert / Bleu / Rose. For those who know me on here, know I have a weakness to green color  I must say lately i've been growing my ties and scarves collections
> 
> View attachment 5651828


Congratulations on all your purchases! Christmas came early for you. Enjoy them in the best of health and happiness


----------



## allanrvj

fonnas said:


> As promised, here are the 6 items I picked up in the last two weeks from the Madison Boutique. I wanted to get these now before the shopping madness and low stock during the holidays. I have a great relationship with my SA and he always blows me away in having what I am after. I have to apologize, I am not the best at taking amazing unboxing photos like @averagejoe does
> 
> Etude Pour Un Carre 2.0 Scarf 65
> Nathan Deerskin Moca Gloves
> 
> View attachment 5651818
> 
> 
> Fortune Ankle Boot Noir
> 
> View attachment 5651825
> 
> 
> Delta Ankle Boot Marron Cannelle. I couldn't help it, I wanted a casual brown as well.
> 
> View attachment 5651826
> 
> 
> Top Belt. 32mm Buckle H Noir Matte in Bleu Indigo and Vert-De-Gris
> 
> View attachment 5651827
> 
> 
> 
> This came in yesterday, he had to order it for me. Grand Carrosse Royal Scarf 100 Vert / Bleu / Rose. For those who know me on here, know I have a weakness to green color  I must say lately i've been growing my ties and scarves collections
> 
> View attachment 5651828


modeling pics of the fringed scarf please


----------



## averagejoe

fonnas said:


> As promised, here are the 6 items I picked up in the last two weeks from the Madison Boutique. I wanted to get these now before the shopping madness and low stock during the holidays. I have a great relationship with my SA and he always blows me away in having what I am after. I have to apologize, I am not the best at taking amazing unboxing photos like @averagejoe does
> 
> Etude Pour Un Carre 2.0 Scarf 65
> Nathan Deerskin Moca Gloves
> 
> View attachment 5651818
> 
> 
> Fortune Ankle Boot Noir
> 
> View attachment 5651825
> 
> 
> Delta Ankle Boot Marron Cannelle. I couldn't help it, I wanted a casual brown as well.
> 
> View attachment 5651826
> 
> 
> Top Belt. 32mm Buckle H Noir Matte in Bleu Indigo and Vert-De-Gris
> 
> View attachment 5651827
> 
> 
> 
> This came in yesterday, he had to order it for me. Grand Carrosse Royal Scarf 100 Vert / Bleu / Rose. For those who know me on here, know I have a weakness to green color  I must say lately i've been growing my ties and scarves collections
> 
> View attachment 5651828


Wow to all these amazing new pieces! You're swaying me towards the Fortune boots instead of the rubber sole version.


----------



## fonnas

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on all your purchases! Christmas came early for you. Enjoy them in the best of health and happiness


Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## fonnas

allanrvj said:


> modeling pics of the fringed scarf please


You got! next time I wear it, I'll post it on here


----------



## fonnas

averagejoe said:


> Wow to all these amazing new pieces! You're swaying me towards the Fortune boots instead of the rubber sole version.


Thank you buddy! I say go try them on. I had to size down half size. Toe box was wider. The Delta Boots are true to size 42. They're the same soles of the Defense Boots. I swear I can never crack Hermes shoe sizing. Every style I own is different in size.


----------



## averagejoe

fonnas said:


> Thank you buddy! I say go try them on. I had to size down half size. Toe box was wider. The Delta Boots are true to size 42. They're the same soles of the Defense Boots. I swear I can never crack Hermes shoe sizing. Every style I own is different in size.


My store only has the rubber sole ones. Our Canadian selection (including e-commerce) is much smaller than the US . Would love to try them on if we ever get them.


----------



## nyc8thave

Retroboy said:


> Hi I just picked up a Evey mini in grey, I was offered gold two weeks ago, then today I was offered a very dark green which I was going to take. However I really wanted a blue, black or grey. Then just I was about to pay after also getting a H24 square plate I asked my SA to just check the back just in case and then the grey appeared. It was wonderful! I had been trying to pop to the London stores between appointments with my SA and it had been very hard as sometimes they had just stopped taking appointments or no delivery that day and checking online daily was worse as anything that appears online was selling in under 30 seconds. I was losing hope.
> 
> View attachment 5650744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650745


This looks great on you.  I don’t think you could go wrong between  the dark grey and the dark green.  


fonnas said:


> As promised, here are the 6 items I picked up in the last two weeks from the Madison Boutique. I wanted to get these now before the shopping madness and low stock during the holidays. I have a great relationship with my SA and he always blows me away in having what I am after. I have to apologize, I am not the best at taking amazing unboxing photos like @averagejoe does
> 
> Etude Pour Un Carre 2.0 Scarf 65
> Nathan Deerskin Moca Gloves
> 
> View attachment 5651818
> 
> 
> Fortune Ankle Boot Noir
> 
> View attachment 5651825
> 
> 
> Delta Ankle Boot Marron Cannelle. I couldn't help it, I wanted a casual brown as well.
> 
> View attachment 5651826
> 
> 
> Top Belt. 32mm Buckle H Noir Matte in Bleu Indigo and Vert-De-Gris
> 
> View attachment 5651827
> 
> 
> 
> This came in yesterday, he had to order it for me. Grand Carrosse Royal Scarf 100 Vert / Bleu / Rose. For those who know me on here, know I have a weakness to green color  I must say lately i've been growing my ties and scarves collections
> 
> View attachment 5651828


Both of these boots and the vert-de-gris belt look great.  Is that a new version of the Kelly Belt?


----------



## bagsrightnow

Hi all, been a long time tpf member and forgot this thread existed  found a gorgeous Plume Fourre-Tout in Veau Butler in store a few weeks back and the leather is to die for. Anyone of you guys have any H items in Butler? ❤️


----------



## allanrvj

bagsrightnow said:


> Hi all, been a long time tpf member and forgot this thread existed  found a gorgeous Plume Fourre-Tout in Veau Butler in store a few weeks back and the leather is to die for. Anyone of you guys have any H items in Butler? ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5655721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655724


beautiful Plume. I love this size 

and you're twins with Freddie!



FreddieMac said:


> I finally get to join the club! Plume 40 Fourre-tout in Natural Sable Butler.
> 
> I first saw this bag 2.5 years ago but decided it wasn't the right time for it to bring home, but fast forward 2.5 years and seeing it on the shelf in my local boutique and what could I do? I couldn't let it go a second time!
> 
> View attachment 4923061


----------



## PrayersandPurses

bagsrightnow said:


> Hi all, been a long time tpf member and forgot this thread existed  found a gorgeous Plume Fourre-Tout in Veau Butler in store a few weeks back and the leather is to die for. Anyone of you guys have any H items in Butler? ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5655721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655724


Wow! That bag is beautiful and it looks great on you.


----------



## WhiteBus

That example is superb. The plume is a forsaken gem in the Hermes lineup and there are some amazing preloved bargains in variants like vibrato.  How is it most useful? Do guys use it for anything other than a weekend/overnight bag?


----------



## allanrvj

WhiteBus said:


> That example is superb. The plume is a forsaken gem in the Hermes lineup and there are some amazing preloved bargains in variants like vibrato.  How is it most useful? Do guys use it for anything other than a weekend/overnight bag?


I use mine as a gym bag. fits everything perfectly: indoor trainers, towel, a water bottle, toiletries, and a change of clothes.

and it's very difficult to find this size (Plume 40 Fourre-Tout) on the preloved market. the only ones I've seen from resellers were box (back in 2009) and black croc-togo a few years ago, which was too expensive, naturally.


----------



## bagsrightnow

PrayersandPurses said:


> Wow! That bag is beautiful and it looks great on you.


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## bagsrightnow

WhiteBus said:


> That example is superb. The plume is a forsaken gem in the Hermes lineup and there are some amazing preloved bargains in variants like vibrato.  How is it most useful? Do guys use it for anything other than a weekend/overnight bag?



So far I’ve only used it on a shopping trip into the city  that being said i do love my big bags. And Plume in this size is considerably deeper in the base unlike most other bags in this general style eg your typical “laptop bags”. So I can foresee myself actually using it for work and a general tote sorta bag where I can just dump all my daily stuff into it. Ive used have a bag insert I already own that is 40cm across in length that fits perfectly and it gives the bag great organization and shape retention (not that it needs much, but I’m trying to prevent slouch). 

Also the Plume being in Butler makes me extra precious with it cos it’s so buttery soft. I’d expect there to be scratches over time that will lead to its “character” and that’s something I just hafta get over. 

Also hi @FreddieMac at being bag twins!


----------



## bagsrightnow

allanrvj said:


> I use mine as a gym bag. fits everything perfectly: indoor trainers, towel, a water bottle, toiletries, and a change of clothes.
> 
> and it's very difficult to find this size (Plume 40 Fourre-Tout) on the preloved market. the only ones I've seen from resellers were box (back in 2009) and black croc-togo a few years ago, which was too expensive, naturally.


I couldn’t find much info online either. I first saw the bag instore, gushed and fawned over it. Went home and googled the bag in the size but didn’t find much either  but general consensus is that H usually makes the Plume in a laptop bag style. This “Fourre-Tout 40” style is uncommon and even the SA was like “I can’t believe H makes such a big bag in Veau Butler” 

So after cooking my heels overnight I returned the next day and pulled the plunger in it ☺️


----------



## Prada Prince

Pootling around Harrods for some retail therapy after dim sum…


----------



## fonnas

Prada Prince said:


> Pootling around Harrods for some retail therapy after dim sum…
> 
> View attachment 5656665
> View attachment 5656666


looking great my friend.


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> looking great my friend.


Thank you! You're always v kind.


----------



## fonnas

En route for thanksgiving…


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Trying on some random strangers Picotin 18 and Herbag 31.... Also spotted my B25 in Craie... 

Mini storytime here: Hermes Wildlife Sightings (Post #11186)


----------



## Prada Prince

Back in Knightsbridge to do some long-awaited damage in VCA…


----------



## CedarOak

fonnas said:


> As promised, here are the 6 items I picked up in the last two weeks from the Madison Boutique. I wanted to get these now before the shopping madness and low stock during the holidays. I have a great relationship with my SA and he always blows me away in having what I am after. I have to apologize, I am not the best at taking amazing unboxing photos like @averagejoe does
> 
> Etude Pour Un Carre 2.0 Scarf 65
> Nathan Deerskin Moca Gloves
> 
> View attachment 5651818
> 
> 
> Fortune Ankle Boot Noir
> 
> View attachment 5651825
> 
> 
> Delta Ankle Boot Marron Cannelle. I couldn't help it, I wanted a casual brown as well.
> 
> View attachment 5651826
> 
> 
> Top Belt. 32mm Buckle H Noir Matte in Bleu Indigo and Vert-De-Gris
> 
> View attachment 5651827
> 
> 
> 
> This came in yesterday, he had to order it for me. Grand Carrosse Royal Scarf 100 Vert / Bleu / Rose. For those who know me on here, know I have a weakness to green color  I must say lately i've been growing my ties and scarves collections
> 
> View attachment 5651828


Awesome additions. Would you say the Delta boots run large or small to size? Typically for Hermes boots I've found that I need to go a half size up otherwise the front gets a bit tight (e.g., Veo)


----------



## Yoshi1296

Went on Holiday with my family to Paris and London for the first time! I didn’t have any luck in the Paris stores, although I wasn’t planning to buy anything this didn’t try to make an appointment.

But I got lucky at the Hermes at Heathrow on my way home 

Here is my Mini Aline in Noir…Milo? Or swift?

Also as a bonus, not Hermes but got this lovely wallet from YSL in Paris! And…black Margiela Tabis!!!!


----------



## papertiger

Yoshi1296 said:


> Went on Holiday with my family to Paris and London for the first time! I didn’t have any luck in the Paris stores, although I wasn’t planning to buy anything this didn’t try to make an appointment.
> 
> But I got lucky at the Hermes at Heathrow on my way home
> 
> Here is my Mini Aline in Noir…Milo? Or swift?
> 
> Also as a bonus, not Hermes but got this lovely wallet from YSL in Paris! And…black Margiela Tabis!!!!
> View attachment 5660955
> 
> View attachment 5660956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660958
> 
> View attachment 5660960



Great with your style! 

I reckon Milo, I've a few Swift bags and Pilo. That's the nicest A I've seen


----------



## Yoshi1296

papertiger said:


> Great with your style!
> 
> I reckon Milo, I've a few Swift bags and Pilo. That's the nicest A I've seen



Thanks so much!!!

I think it is milo as well. I love this bag! The Aline design is such an underrated Hermes classic!


----------



## fonnas

CedarOak said:


> Awesome additions. Would you say the Delta boots run large or small to size? Typically for Hermes boots I've found that I need to go a half size up otherwise the front gets a bit tight (e.g., Veo)


Thank you! Delta boots are true to size. Fortune boots I had to size down half. I do not trust buying shoes online from H. Every shoe has a different last. If you don't have a store nearby, maybe order two sizes and return the other?


----------



## fonnas

Yoshi1296 said:


> Went on Holiday with my family to Paris and London for the first time! I didn’t have any luck in the Paris stores, although I wasn’t planning to buy anything this didn’t try to make an appointment.
> 
> But I got lucky at the Hermes at Heathrow on my way home
> 
> Here is my Mini Aline in Noir…Milo? Or swift?
> 
> Also as a bonus, not Hermes but got this lovely wallet from YSL in Paris! And…black Margiela Tabis!!!!
> View attachment 5660955
> 
> View attachment 5660956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660958
> 
> View attachment 5660960



Love them Yoshi!!


----------



## 880

Yoshi1296 said:


> Went on Holiday with my family to Paris and London for the first time! I didn’t have any luck in the Paris stores, although I wasn’t planning to buy anything this didn’t try to make an appointment.
> 
> But I got lucky at the Hermes at Heathrow on my way home
> 
> Here is my Mini Aline in Noir…Milo? Or swift?
> 
> Also as a bonus, not Hermes but got this lovely wallet from YSL in Paris! And…black Margiela Tabis!!!!
> View attachment 5660955
> 
> View attachment 5660956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660958
> 
> View attachment 5660960


What an amazing time you @nd your family must have had! I love your Aline (and Margiela ) , and I am so happy for you


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Yoshi1296 said:


> Went on Holiday with my family to Paris and London for the first time! I didn’t have any luck in the Paris stores, although I wasn’t planning to buy anything this didn’t try to make an appointment.
> 
> But I got lucky at the Hermes at Heathrow on my way home
> 
> Here is my Mini Aline in Noir…Milo? Or swift?
> 
> Also as a bonus, not Hermes but got this lovely wallet from YSL in Paris! And…black Margiela Tabis!!!!
> View attachment 5660955
> 
> View attachment 5660956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660958
> 
> View attachment 5660960


Congratulations on your lucky H find  I love your YSL wallet too.


----------



## Yoshi1296

fonnas said:


> Love them Yoshi!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

880 said:


> What an amazing time you @nd your family must have had! I love your Aline (and Margiela ) , and I am so happy for you


Thank you!!! Your replies always bring me so much joy, 880!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your lucky H find  I love your YSL wallet too.


Thanks! I love the YSL wallet too. Personally, I find the iconic YSL logo to be one of the best logo designs in the history of fashion!


----------



## zwilhelmm

Hi all! Does anyone know if the new 14" MacBook Pro fits in a B35 or any variation of the Kelly briefcase? I've read that the dimensions will just barely fit 13" and maybe its protective sleeve, but the new 14" model is substantially bigger and heavier than the 13". Thanks in advance!


----------



## CartierLVer

zwilhelmm said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know if the new 14" MacBook Pro fits in a B35 or any variation of the Kelly briefcase? I've read that the dimensions will just barely fit 13" and maybe its protective sleeve, but the new 14" model is substantially bigger and heavier than the 13". Thanks in advance!


As much as i would love to put a laptop in my bag, i wouldnt put it in a birkin! You risk the issues of unnecessary weight which could cause damage to the bag and stress on you in carry the bag! Birkins are mainly for show and status!


----------



## allanrvj

zwilhelmm said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know if the new 14" MacBook Pro fits in a B35 or any variation of the Kelly briefcase? I've read that the dimensions will just barely fit 13" and maybe its protective sleeve, but the new 14" model is substantially bigger and heavier than the 13". Thanks in advance!


more than the dimensions, I think you should be more concerned about the weight. a B35 weighs around 1.2 kg and a MacBook Pro 14 weighs 1.6 kg. You will be carrying around 3 kilograms asymmetrically for extended periods. that is not good for your back. 

also it's not good for the bag since it will stretch the handles and strain the points that connect it to the bag.


----------



## fonnas

zwilhelmm said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know if the new 14" MacBook Pro fits in a B35 or any variation of the Kelly briefcase? I've read that the dimensions will just barely fit 13" and maybe its protective sleeve, but the new 14" model is substantially bigger and heavier than the 13". Thanks in advance!



I've done that twice with my 13" pro in my B35. Can you squeeze in the 14" pro? Probably yes with the sides extended. It does become heavy and agree that it does put pressure points on the handles. Everyone is entitled to carry their H bags and use them as they please. These bags do not come with an instruction manual advising us not to use them in certain ways or T&Cs stating warranty could be voided if used differently. That's why there are H Spas after all. Do not let our input stop you from wanting to do what you love, if you want to carry your laptop in style kudos to you!


----------



## AndyMor

Maybe this belongs in the unpopular opinion section, but I haul my work equipment (laptop, notebook, phones, leather portfolio). Only con is that it gets very heavy (popular opinion), but I haven’t seen much - if any - stretching on the handles… which could be replaced anyway. Life’s too short to keep an expensive bag in the closet. Do what makes you happy!


----------



## fonnas

Twilly as tie and Delta Boots.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fonnas said:


> Twilly as tie and Delta Boots.
> 
> View attachment 5664748


You look great!


----------



## allanrvj

fonnas said:


> Twilly as tie and Delta Boots.
> 
> View attachment 5664748


hot


----------



## fonnas

men can wear a twilly as well. We all need natural day light


----------



## aaa3

Hey guys.
Any thoughts on Evelyne TPM for men? I was offered a black one, but I’m on the fence. 

I have to admit that, although I love and admire bags, I have never had the courage to wear one myself. Perhaps a fear of looking feminine, since my job is quite male-dominant. But I would love to and keep looking for the right bag. 

Besides, I am afraid that the bag would not be useful, since I tend to carry usually only my phone and wallet and sometimes an AirPods.

Many thanks


----------



## zwilhelmm

aaa3 said:


> Hey guys.
> Any thoughts on Evelyne TPM for men? I was offered a black one, but I’m on the fence.
> 
> I have to admit that, although I love and admire bags, I have never had the courage to wear one myself. Perhaps a fear of looking feminine, since my job is quite male-dominant. But I would love to and keep looking for the right bag.
> 
> Besides, I am afraid that the bag would not be useful, since I tend to carry usually only my phone and wallet and sometimes an AirPods.
> 
> Many thanks



I don't own one, but I'd say it's dependent on your city, workplace, industry, confidence, etc. (As it is with all things!) Only you would know best. If you're on the fence, but it brings you joy, you can always wear it on the weekends, nights out, road-trips, travel, etc.

Re: on being offered one: if it weren't H, would you still wear it? Might be a hot take, but *imo* don't blow money on things you don't love just because it's limited (or just because it's H!)

Re: storage, *imo* once you have the extra space, you'll find ways to fill it. Extra receipts, a book, phone charger, etc.

Hope this helps!


----------



## WhiteBus

zwilhelmm said:


> I don't own one, but I'd say it's dependent on your city, workplace, industry, confidence, etc. (As it is with all things!) Only you would know best. If you're on the fence, but it brings you joy, you can always wear it on the weekends, nights out, road-trips, travel, etc.
> 
> Re: on being offered one: if it weren't H, would you still wear it? Might be a hot take, but *imo* don't blow money on things you don't love just because it's limited (or just because it's H!)
> 
> Re: storage, *imo* once you have the extra space, you'll find ways to fill it. Extra receipts, a book, phone charger, etc.
> 
> Hope this helps!



I second all of that, especially the question, 'if it weren't Hermes?'
Have look looked at other offerings? 
You might feel confident with the more messenger-like bags, Ultrapla and Citynews.
I don't know if you might feel more confident with the larger Evelyne PM.


----------



## qubed

I have a TPM that I use in rotation with other similar sized bags. I honestly don't carry much with me on a daily basis (wallet, keys, phone, lip balm, sunglasses), and it's the perfect size for it. I technically don't really *need* to carry a bag, since all the above fits in my pockets, but I prefer my pockets empty, so this bag works for that purpose. I'm in NYC if that matters.

I'll add that I've had a custom made strap that's significantly wider that makes it look less feminine (though I didn't do it for that purpose), but as I said, I'm in NYC so it doesn't really matter here.


----------



## voguekelly711

dinner & a night out ! Mod shot with my new KP! Always swore I’d never have a black bag… but this is just too divine!


----------



## Prada Prince

Robert Dallet Clap Sneakers and Nata Olympe Ear Cuff…


----------



## aaa3

zwilhelmm said:


> I don't own one, but I'd say it's dependent on your city, workplace, industry, confidence, etc. (As it is with all things!) Only you would know best. If you're on the fence, but it brings you joy, you can always wear it on the weekends, nights out, road-trips, travel, etc.
> 
> Re: on being offered one: if it weren't H, would you still wear it? Might be a hot take, but *imo* don't blow money on things you don't love just because it's limited (or just because it's H!)
> 
> Re: storage, *imo* once you have the extra space, you'll find ways to fill it. Extra receipts, a book, phone charger, etc.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Many thanks for the detailed response and sorry for the delay in getting back.

Although I live in huge and modern city (São Paulo, Brazil), where many guys sport their bags, it tends to stick to the more open-minded guys and most of the times with creative jobs. I am a lawyer and have been frowned upon recently simply for wearing happy socks to work…

As to rationalize the offer, I totally agree with you. Actually, I have been grateful to be offered some amazing Hermès pieces, such as a special order Kelly 35 and an HAC, but I knew then that I could not splurge all that money on a bag without being 100% confident about wearing it. I try to differentiate my appreciation for the piece from my “need”. As for the Evelyne, though it is still very expensive for a bag, I thought it could be less of a splurge for me to dive a little bit into the coveted (by me) world of Hermès.

In any case, I purchased recently a nano baguette from Fendi and, in over a year, I literally never had the guts to wear it. Perhaps, the nano baguette was not the best idea, since it only fits cards and not even my phone…


----------



## aaa3

T


WhiteBus said:


> I second all of that, especially the question, 'if it weren't Hermes?'
> Have look looked at other offerings?
> You might feel confident with the more messenger-like bags, Ultrapla and Citynews.
> I don't know if you might feel more confident with the larger Evelyne PM.


Thanks! I totally agree and have leaned towards messengers bags in the past, specially for work purposes (carrying laptop and documents). I have to admit that I no longer enjoy the style though. I have been using backpacks to wear (specially an YSL one).


----------



## aaa3

qubed said:


> I have a TPM that I use in rotation with other similar sized bags. I honestly don't carry much with me on a daily basis (wallet, keys, phone, lip balm, sunglasses), and it's the perfect size for it. I technically don't really *need* to carry a bag, since all the above fits in my pockets, but I prefer my pockets empty, so this bag works for that purpose. I'm in NYC if that matters.
> 
> I'll add that I've had a custom made strap that's significantly wider that makes it look less feminine (though I didn't do it for that purpose), but as I said, I'm in NYC so it doesn't really matter here.



thanks! Would you mind sharing how you wear your Evelyne and your custom made strap?


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Knightsbridge…


----------



## Yoshi1296

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about in Knightsbridge…
> 
> View attachment 5673053
> View attachment 5673054


Love the sweater!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

your sweater is Fabulous!!!!!


Prada Prince said:


> Out and about in Knightsbridge…


----------



## Prada Prince

Yoshi1296 said:


> Love the sweater!!





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> your sweater is Fabulous!!!!!


Thank you! I just got it and I am obsessed with it!


----------



## lifecity

Any body got Stealth Skateboard Bolide 31 recently ? I got black one from the official web, not sure it's good purchase ... I probably can get better bag for the money... any thoughts? It's limit edition with Blue inner box. from the internet seems some countries can just walk into the store to purchase or from the official web to get this bag.. how's your experience with this bag? Have you seen this bag in store or your sa offers this bag to you?


----------



## ManWithAPurse

Hi everyone,

I‘m a newbie in this forum ☺️ I’m from Italy… I’m 49 and I’m a proud father of two  … and obviously proud DH of my lovely wife (she’s laughing)
What more? Sincerely I’m not that good in introducing myself but I wanted to share with you my latest H bag purchase… yes I’m really into H bags from… let’s say a lot of time… since my first Canvas Bag!

Here it is! Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.
Ah! I’ve forgotten to say that inside color is electric blu!

Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## fatcat2523

Shared in the other thread. Here are my new goodies. HAC A Dos in Barenia Faubourg.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

ManWithAPurse said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I‘m a newbie in this forum ☺️ I’m from Italy… I’m 49 and I’m a proud father of two  … and obviously proud DH of my lovely wife (she’s laughing)
> What more? Sincerely I’m not that good in introducing myself but I wanted to share with you my latest H bag purchase… yes I’m really into H bags from… let’s say a lot of time… since my first Canvas Bag!
> 
> Here it is! Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.
> Ah! I’ve forgotten to say that inside color is electric blu!
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone
> 
> View attachment 5677422


Congratulations. It's beautiful


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fatcat2523 said:


> Shared in the other thread. Here are my new goodies. HAC A Dos in Barenia Faubourg.
> 
> View attachment 5677848
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677849


Congratulations on all your beautiful H purchases. Barenia Faubourg looks so beautiful


----------



## fatcat2523

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on all your beautiful H purchases. Barenia Faubourg looks so beautiful


Thank you. It smells so good.


----------



## Prada Prince

Finally got the Mini Lindy of my dreams from Faubourg St Honore yesterday! Been trying for a year, and my bag for 2022 came just in time before the new year!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Prada Prince said:


> Finally got the Mini Lindy of my dreams from Faubourg St Honore yesterday! Been trying for a year, and my bag for 2022 came just in time before the new year!
> 
> View attachment 5679464
> View attachment 5679465


Congratulations! Love the colour. Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## justywusty

Does anybody here own a Birkin 25? I am searching for photos of guys carrying a B25, but they are few and far between. Mod shots, IG profiles, and words of wisdom would be appreciated!


----------



## fonnas

Prada Prince said:


> Finally got the Mini Lindy of my dreams from Faubourg St Honore yesterday! Been trying for a year, and my bag for 2022 came just in time before the new year!
> 
> View attachment 5679464
> View attachment 5679465


Great timing to close off the year and what luck to pick this up in Paris. Happy for you! Congrats.


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> Finally got the Mini Lindy of my dreams from Faubourg St Honore yesterday! Been trying for a year, and my bag for 2022 came just in time before the new year!
> 
> View attachment 5679464
> View attachment 5679465


Such a fresh colour!!! Love it! Congrats buddy! Look forward to seeing some mod shots


----------



## c98b89

Has anyone used a Herbag 39 as an office bag? Does it hold up well? I am considering this as a lower-maintenance option to carry my work laptop and other things to and from the office on the metro.


----------



## Prada Prince

Happy New Year Hermes Hommes!


----------



## fatcat2523

aaa3 said:


> Hey guys.
> Any thoughts on Evelyne TPM for men? I was offered a black one, but I’m on the fence.
> 
> I have to admit that, although I love and admire bags, I have never had the courage to wear one myself. Perhaps a fear of looking feminine, since my job is quite male-dominant. But I would love to and keep looking for the right bag.
> 
> Besides, I am afraid that the bag would not be useful, since I tend to carry usually only my phone and wallet and sometimes an AirPods.
> 
> Many thanks


I do have several Evelyne TPM. I do use the speed H key ring to extend the strap. Actually got more compliments of using it. I think with other brands also coming with smaller bags for men like LV or Prada, it’s fine for Evelyne TPM. However totally depends on you and where you live.


----------



## fatcat2523

Happy New Year everyone.
Starting the year with my HAC A Dos. I think this is one of the best style H has for guys. The Strap is prefect with adjustable. Only complaint is the bag come with clochette but nowhere to hang it.


----------



## averagejoe

fatcat2523 said:


> Happy New Year everyone.
> Starting the year with my HAC A Dos. I think this is one of the best style H has for guys. The Strap is prefect with adjustable. Only complaint is the bag come with clochette but nowhere to hang it.
> 
> View attachment 5681609


I love it on you. The leather looks sumptuous!


----------



## 880

justywusty said:


> Does anybody here own a Birkin 25? I am searching for photos of guys carrying a B25, but they are few and far between. Mod shots, IG profiles, and words of wisdom would be appreciated!


One of my favorite pics is @duggi84 ’s  b25 here post 53,550





						Your Hermès in action!
					

This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## justywusty

880 said:


> One of my favorite pics is @duggi84 ’s  b25 here post 53,550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Hermès in action!
> 
> 
> This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Merci!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> I love it on you. The leather looks sumptuous!


Thank you. TBH I was hesitant of the style at first as you know my feeling toward Dior Saddle bag. But I think the “rectangle” shape got me or maybe simply the H lol. The smell of the leather is delightful. Totally recommend this style to guys.


----------

